# Fu Fu's l337 journal



## fufu (Mar 19, 2006)

Well I'm starting a journal. I don't know if I will get comments/tips or whatnot and maybe it will be a comeplete waste of time...hopefully!

I just turned 19 years old and I have 5 1/2 months to get strong as I can before I go back to college. I am currently 180 lbs pound, 5' 11" and at approx a 10-12 percent bf. The most I've ever been was 190 lbs. I've been weightlifting a bit more than a year now, almost exactly a year actually. However, I've only had a good training program for the past 4 1/2 months. The biggest thing I started doing in the last 4 1/2 months is...training LEGS. 

I'm one week into a cut and diet/training is going great. I've also started doing HIIT twice a week. I'm on a low carb/refeed diet.

As for supplements I am currently using the following:
Whey, fish oil capsules, multivitamin, lean fuel extreme(which I've already had fantastic results), and glutamine. 


I train 4 times a week. My program is as follows.
monday - chest/triceps
tuesday - back/biceps
wednesday - HIIT cardio for 10-20 minutes/rest
thursday - shoulders/traps/grip/calves
friday - quads and hamstrings
saturday - rest
sunday - HIIT cardio 10-20 minutes/rest   

I've been training at a high intensity for the past 2 months and I'm going to start my training journal with an unloading/active recovery phase for a week. I know I know, what a way to start a journal. In a week I'll be back to with a much higher intensity.

Thanks to anyone who wishes to follow this. If anyone wants to support me on this journal I will gladly do likewise.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Well I'm starting a journal. I don't know if I will get comments/tips or whatnot and maybe it will be a comeplete waste of time...hopefully!
> 
> I just turned 19 years old and I have *5 1/2 months* to get strong as I can before I go back to college. I am currently 180 lbs pound, 5' 11" and at approx a 10-12 percent bf. The most I've ever been was 190 lbs. I've been weightlifting a bit more than a year now, almost exactly a year actually. However, I've only had a good training program for the past 4 1/2 months. The biggest thing I started doing in the last 4 1/2 months is...training LEGS.
> 
> ...



Sounds good... Why 5.5 month to get as strong as you can? Are you planning on playing a sport when you go back, or is it just a personal goal?


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sounds good... Why 5.5 month to get as strong as you can? Are you planning on playing a sport when you go back, or is it just a personal goal?



Well I should rephrase that. In the next 5 1/2 months I can base my life around diet/weightlifting. When college comes around I'm going to have to sacrifice alot - classes, diet(ah!), and of course socializing. I will be getting a membership to a Gold's Gym when I to college and I'm going to put as much as I can into training, but as of now I can truly devote most of my time to it.


----------



## drew.haynes (Mar 19, 2006)

leet


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Well I should rephrase that. In the next 5 1/2 months I can base my life around diet/weightlifting. When college comes around I'm going to have to sacrifice alot - classes, diet(ah!), and of course socializing. I will be getting a membership to a Gold's Gym when I to college and I'm going to put as much as I can into training, but as of now I can truly devote most of my time to it.



That's one thing that's kinda nice about being at home while going to college.... I can still have total control of my diet for the most part.... I'm guessing you're living in a dorm? Do the dorms have any sort of kitchen (stovetop, fridge, microwave)?

When I was living in a dorm (hated it), they at least had a mini-fridge, a couple stovetops, and a place for a microwave, so I could still have eggs, oatmeal, and fish/chicken if I made it on the stovetop.

So, you're already done with college this year? In March???


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That's one thing that's kinda nice about being at home while going to college.... I can still have total control of my diet for the most part.... I'm guessing you're living in a dorm? Do the dorms have any sort of kitchen (stovetop, fridge, microwave)?
> 
> When I was living in a dorm (hated it), they at least had a mini-fridge, a couple stovetops, and a place for a microwave, so I could still have eggs, oatmeal, and fish/chicken if I made it on the stovetop.
> 
> So, you're already done with college this year? In March???



Well I had a brief time at college last fall semester but I left because of personal reasons. I got a full refund and I'm heading back this fall semester. I don't even have any credits yet.  

There is a kitchen on the bottom floor of most dorms, which I will be taking full advantage of. I could live in an apartment with my brother but I would rather have the social experience. I will have a microwave/minifridge in my room too.


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2006)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> leet


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Well I had a brief time at college last fall semester but I left because of personal reasons. I got a full refund and I'm heading back this fall semester. I don't even have any credits yet.
> 
> There is a kitchen on the bottom floor of most dorms, which I will be taking full advantage of. I could live in an apartment with my brother but I would rather have the social experience. I will have a microwave/minifridge in my room too.



Cool, when I went to my first college I couldn't stand it... left after 3 weeks... It definately wasn't the right college for me...... I really gotta decide where I'm going to go to school this summer .


----------



## drew.haynes (Mar 19, 2006)

It's tough dude. Same situation for me. I LOVE getting to hang out with a lot of great people and live on campus, but I wanna get big and strong too. It's really rough.


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2006)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> It's tough dude. Same situation for me. I LOVE getting to hang out with a lot of great people and live on campus, but I wanna get big and strong too. It's really rough.



It is very tough. I just can't stand losing what I spent months to achieve. Hopefully I will find balance.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2006)

Today is my first day of a week long period of low intensity active recovery.
Here's my workout:

db flat bench press: 1x10 at x2 50 lbs(warmup)
bb flat bench press: 3x6 at 135 lbs
bb incline bench press: 2x6 at 135 lbs
cable flies: 2x8 at x2 50 lbs

EZ bar close grip bench: 2x6 at 100 lbs(if the EZ bar is 30 lbs, not sure)
close grip cable pushdown: 2x8 at 120 lbs

db seated shoulder press: 3x6 at x2 40 lbs

My rest intervals today were 1 min. on the compound movements and 30 seconds on the isolation movements. This rest time wasn't really an issue considering the intensity.

This workout was very easy(as it was planned). It sure felt better going to the gym for some activity instead of taking the day off. I just have to remember to not let me ego get ahold of me and keep the intensity down because I am _recovering_, I have to remember that. 

Today was actually my first day doing incline bb presses instead of db. They felt a bit awkward while racking and unracking the weight. The rack hooks are a few inches farther behind me than I would like.

I've found I really like using the EZ bar to do cg benching because of the way I can hold it with a very narrow grip. It is a bit tough hoisting it back if I don't have someone to hand it to me though. 

My shoulders felt a bit uncomfortable while shoulder pressing with the dumb bells. I definatly feel more comfortable using the barbell because it stays in front of me more. 

Today is my carb refeed day! I've already had large amounts of pasta and I've also had some low fat no sugar added ice cream.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, I hate how some racks have the bar farther back than you want... Most of the racks at my gym aren't TOO bad, but the seated military press one is horrible, so I just do them standing.

If it bothers you, you could ask someone to give you a liftoff, or if you're doing flat BB, you could use a power rack and move the bench exactly where you want it... Plus, you don't need a spotter (just set the safety pins) that way if you're going heavy.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hate how some racks have the bar farther back than you want... Most of the racks at my gym aren't TOO bad, but the seated military press one is horrible, so I just do them standing.
> 
> If it bothers you, you could ask someone to give you a liftoff, or if you're doing flat BB, you could use a power rack and move the bench exactly where you want it... Plus, you don't need a spotter (just set the safety pins) that way if you're going heavy.



I hate asking for a spot, especially at 5:30 in the morning when the gym is full of old people and spinning nuts. I do ask if I really need one though. 

My gym doesn't have a power rack. 
It has a rack with two flat bars to catch the barbell that are in a terminal position though. Too high for benching.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2006)

I started out the day nicely by being woken up by my dog at 4:30 a.m. I decided to get up anyways. My gym just put in 6 or 7 brand new treadmills, so that is pretty l337. I decided to test one out for a warm up walk. 

Today I am proceeding with active recovery. 

wide grip DOH chin up - 2x4 at bodyweight

low cable pulley row(neutral grip?) - 2x8 at 105 lbs

DB rows - 2x8 at 60 lbs

deadifts - 1x6 at 135
              1x6 at 225

dumb bell alt. curls - 
x1 warm up set
1x12 at x2 40 lbs
1x8 at x2 40 lbs (curls were suprisingly easy, I haven't done them in a while)

DB concentration curls - 2x6 at 40 lbs (I used to do these all the time like a nub, I decided to try them again for old time's sake.)


I saw my friend at the gym today and I asked him how his lifts are. He is around 200-210 lbs and he claimed he can bench 295, SL deadlift 405 for reps, and squat 610. I always knew he was really strong but those lifts are phenomonal for an 18 year old. He also used to just train on and off. He is not one who would lie or exaggerate so I'm very impressed. Hopefully I can see him move that weight. He should really enter a PL competetion. If he trained consistantly with a good program I bet he could be world class. I don't know if he juices though...lawl I don't think so though. Even if he did those numbers are still amazing. DAMN!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 21, 2006)

Damn... I went to bed AT 4:30 AM  when I go to the gym it's usually in the late afternoon, or at night, so there are plenty of people to ask for a spot... I don't think I could ever go early in the morning.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2006)

Played tennis yesterday for the first time since last fall. It was great, I think I actually played better than the last time I had picked up a racket. My serve got better, my forehand got better, and I find I can scramble to hit those balls I used to not be able to. I'm gonna play again today and then possibly help out with my old high school's tennis team. The girls on it are smoking! I like taking time off from the gym. kekekeke


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2006)

Today was my first doing chest/tricpes/light shoulders in two weeks...I thought I would come back stronger but now that I think about, that wouldn't make much sense. This is probably the worst workout I've had in a while. My reps are all over the place because I didn't know where my strength was at.

dumb bell press:
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 55 (warm up)
set #2 - 3 reps at x2 85 lbs
set #3 - 6 rep at x2 80 lbs
set#4 - 4 reps at x2 75

I realized my strength wasn't where it was at before so I decided to do incline presses at x2 65 instead of x2 75. I couldn't even get the weight up.   

at this point I left because I was so pissed about my sets.
I expected 3 sets of 4 reps at x2 85 lbs. I figured I wouldn't be going to failure on any of these. About half way home I turned around to finish because I would have been pissed at myself the rest of the day.

I came back and finished with this
incline db chest press:
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 60 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 60 lbs

pec deck
set #1 - 8 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 7 reps at 150 lbs  

close grip bench with EZ bar
set #1 - 8 reps at 90 lbs plus the EZ bar(so another 30 lbs I guess? I don't know how much it weighs.
set #2 - 4 reps at 90 lbs plus EZ bar(last reps and a half was helped with a spotter...lame lame lame.) 

single handed dumb bell extensions
set #1 - 4 reps at 30 lbs each arm
set #2 - 6 reps at 25 lbs each arm
 

That is it, hopefully my strength decrease was from taking time off. I guess I need to get aclimated to the weights again. I figure the time off will yield more progression than hindering my results in the long run.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2006)

Today's workout (3/28) was much better. 

DB rows
set #1 - 10 reps each side at 50 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each side at 80 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps each side at 85 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps each side at 90 lbs
set #5 - 4 reps each side at 95 lbs

DOH widegrip cable pulldown
set #1 - 6 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 150 lbs

low cable rows
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 135 lbs

DOH grip deadlifts
set #1 - 10 at 135 lbs(warmup)
set #2 - 6 at 225 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 235 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps at 245 lbs

EZ bar standing curls:
set #1 - 10 reps at 20 lbs+bar(warmup)
set #2 - 8 reps at 50 lbs +bar
set #3 - 6 reps at 50 lbs +bar

standing DB preacher curls
set #1 - 5 reps each arm at 30 lbs

machine preacher curls:
8 reps at 120 lbs

This workout felt great. Deadlifts felt the best they ever have. My form felt awesome, the weight felt light, and I only had to rest about 1 1/2 minutes between sets. Looks like my week break payed off.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2006)

Today(3/29) I did HIIT cardio for the first time outside. Wow I was smoked by the end of it. I did ten minutes down in a park near my house. I sprinted about 100 meters, then jogged/walked 150 meters. By the end of it I was starting to feel like puking. Haven't felt that since cross country back in highschool when my coach made us fun 800/600/400/200 meter intervals.


----------



## MJH (Mar 31, 2006)

Workouts are looking solid man, keep it up.


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 31, 2006)

Ahhh..Cross Country....Yes...  I remember Fartlicks....Or Indian Runs.....Cant remember which one is which, but the last guy sprinted to the front of the line and then repeated.....BUT...My favorite was fox and the hound...hehe...
We gave the JV a small head start...about a half mile...or less....then we had to chase them down like dogs.....And if all of us did not catch them...Well....Sprints galore....and then more running....Wish I kept up with it....Trying to get back into the 5k's again, but working slowly to it of course....workouts look good..


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking solid man, keep it up.



Thank you!


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2006)

EricCamper said:
			
		

> Ahhh..Cross Country....Yes...  I remember Fartlicks....Or Indian Runs.....Cant remember which one is which, but the last guy sprinted to the front of the line and then repeated.....BUT...My favorite was fox and the hound...hehe...
> We gave the JV a small head start...about a half mile...or less....then we had to chase them down like dogs.....And if all of us did not catch them...Well....Sprints galore....and then more running....Wish I kept up with it....Trying to get back into the 5k's again, but working slowly to it of course....workouts look good..



Yes we did those. Thankfully only about 20 percent of the team was fast so they weren't that bad. We called them Indian runs.

5k's are tough to get back into. I think I only ran one after high school. Oh wait, I signed up for it and then ended up just getting my tshirt and not running.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok I did legs on friday but I had done the workout at 5 am after staying up all night so it was shitty, that's all I'm gonna say. I'm on a weird schedule and trying to get it back to waking up at 7 am again. gah! 

This week my numbers should back to normal from taking time off I believe. Hopefully. 

BTW my cut has been going awesome.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 2, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Well I should rephrase that. In the next 5 1/2 months I can base my life around diet/weightlifting. When college comes around I'm going to have to sacrifice alot - classes, diet(ah!), and of course socializing. I will be getting a membership to a Gold's Gym when I to college and I'm going to put as much as I can into training, but as of now I can truly devote most of my time to it.



I know this is old, but this is the first time i've taken a peek at your journal.

As far as the college experience goes, you'll be fine. I mean i was in the same boat you are in now. When i was bulking over the summer, i went from 145 pounds to 180 pounds. Unfortunately, i lost weight and went back down to 165 pounds because i was adapting to a new environment and my diet/training schedule got all screwed up.

After a while when you get used to it, you'll be fine. In the dorms i live in now, all they have is a microwave which kind of sucks but i have a lot of food in my room for when i go grocery shopping plus there is a diner nearby that i go to 3 times a day and the food isn't that bad. I just gorge myself with chicken, veggies and so forth. It took me a while to actually start gaining weight and i am currently at 172 pounds. 

Don't worry about the social life. You will have time to go to the gym. It's very important to have good time management and have a good flexible schedule. You will need to plan ahead of time ... like when your classes are, when you're going to eat, when you're going to lift, when you're going to study and do homework, when you're going to have free time for socializing and so forth. 

I wish you the best of luck. Where are you going to college by the way? If i remember correctly, you said you were going to Umass Amherst right?


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

Shiznit-
Yep, Oomas.

I'm looking forward it, I'm sick of having no social life. I figure I'll have to make some sacrifices but it will be worth it. I'm starting to stop worrying so much about keeping my training and diet consistant. I'll be rooming in a dorm that is like a 1 minute walk to the D.C. The food is pretty good too actually. I'll also only have to ride a bus for 5 minutes to get to the Gold's that I'm getting a membership to. I get to register for my classes earlier than everyone else to, big plus. I can choose all the times I want my shit at and have first picks.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

Well yesterday's workout was pretty shitty. This is two weeks in a row I've had crappy monday workouts. I felt fine but my strength was down. Here it is:

db chest press:
set #1 - 10 at x2 50 lbs(warm up) R.I. 2 minutes
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at x2 75 lbs

incline db chest press: R.I. 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 at x2 55 lbs
set #2 - 6 at x2 50 lbs(this set was done on a higher incline making it a bit harder because some tool was sitting on the incline bench I like to use. Also on the 6th rep my arm started drifting backwards because I wasn't used to the incline so I disengaged the set, I was shooting for 8 reps, oh well.)

About a month ago I was pressing what I was with the 75 at 80. I'll just blame it on my shitty sleep schedules. 

hammer strength wide chest press: R.I. 2 minutes 
set #1 & 2 - 8 reps at x2 90 lbs

cable flies:
set #1 & 2 - 10 reps at x2 50 lbs R.I. 45 seconds

close grip bench(suicide grip) R.I. 90 seconds
set #1 & 2 - 12 reps at 95 lbs

close grip cable pushdown R.I. 45 seconds.
set #1 & 2 - 12 reps at 100 lbs


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

Today's workout was 1337. This is the second week in a row I've had great tuesday workouts. Weird. It is opposite for monday. Here it is -

bent bb rows (thumbless grip)
set #1 - 10 reps at 95 lbs(warm up)
set #2 - 10 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 135 lbs
set #4 - 10 reps at 135 lbs

cable pulldowns (grip was neutral I think? both hands facing eachother, it was a narrow grip)
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 135 lbs

at this point I didn't know how deadlifts would fancy because my grip was battered from the previous sets.

from the floor deadlifts:
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs DOH(warm up)
set #2 - 6 reps at 235 lbs DOH
set #3 - 6 reps at 245 lbs DOH
set #4 - 6 reps at 255 lbs DOH

yay for deadlifts, they went great. My grip handled fine and I didn't go to failure on any of the sets. I think I can thank my improved form for that.

db bent curls
set #1 - 10 reps each at 35 lbs

incline curls
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 35 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 30 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 30 lbs

That is it!


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

I forgot the mention, weight was at 176 lbs this morning. Cut is going fine.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds good, and workouts look good too. How tall are you?

*EDIT* Ok I'm a fucktard... You said 5'11" on the first page...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2006)

I noticed your avatar .. you play counter-strike?


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

*sean* -  thanks.

shiznit - yes, but I haven't been playing it as much as I used to since I bought oblivion...it owns my life now.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> *sean* -  thanks.
> 
> shiznit - yes, but I haven't been playing it as much as I used to since I bought oblivion...it owns my life now.



Damn Fufu... you're one of my kind


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn Fufu... you're one of my kind



kekekeke, thank you!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> kekekeke, thank you!



Haven't gotten a 360 yet (6600 GT isn't ideal for Oblivion)... Only problem is getting a job... to afford it. I've applied numerous places but no luck... I still have 3 more places in mind though, and at LEAST one is a pretty good chance.


----------



## EricCamper (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah....Oblivion does kick ass......My thing is a little Ghost Recon...Just online though...No patience for having the computer kick my ass..  lol.....


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2006)

> shiznit - yes, but I haven't been playing it as much as I used to since I bought oblivion...it owns my life now.



I used to be a hardcore gamer 3-4 years ago. I was a competitor in counter-strike and was part of clans that played in leagues such as CAL and we would have matches. I don't know if you know what i am talking about since most people are just occassional pubbers but i was pretty good until my clan died and i pretty much got sick of the game because the immaturity was at an all time low.

"omg ur bad kthx"
"noob"
"pwwwnneedd"

.. ya that got really annoying

Ever since then, i havent played video games in 2 years. My ps2 and gamecube are just sitting in the closet at home. Ha, i may get back into gaming over the summer so would you mind telling me what Oblivion is all about?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I used to be a hardcore gamer 3-4 years ago. I was a competitor in counter-strike and was part of clans that played in leagues such as CAL and we would have matches. I don't know if you know what i am talking about since most people are just occassional pubbers but i was pretty good until my clan died and i pretty much got sick of the game because the immaturity was at an all time low.
> 
> "omg ur bad kthx"
> "noob"
> ...


In case you do start over the summer, make sure to play Resident Evil 4 for either PS2 or Gamecube... GC has better graphics, but the PS2 version has more content. Haha, we're whoring fufu's journal with |\|3|2|)()/\/\


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll rent it first to see what it's like. I am not really into those types of games. I usually play sports games or first person shooting games. 

By the way, has zelda (the 3D version) come out for gamecube yet? I was a big fan of zelda ocarina of time and majoras mask. I was pissed when they released the cartoon zelda game (cell shading .. i think it was called) and didnt buy it.

Ya sorry fufu, i guess your journal name is gonna have to be "FuFu's Elite Hardcore Gaming Journal"


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I used to be a hardcore gamer 3-4 years ago. I was a competitor in counter-strike and was part of clans that played in leagues such as CAL and we would have matches. I don't know if you know what i am talking about since most people are just occassional pubbers but i was pretty good until my clan died and i pretty much got sick of the game because the immaturity was at an all time low.
> 
> "omg ur bad kthx"
> "noob"
> ...



Oh yeah I'm down with CAL, so many people hack in CS, there is usually atleast one hacker in most servers. I never played in a league or anything but I helped run a pub server.

If you have ever played Morrowind(Elderscrolls III), it is kind of like it, except the graphics are a hell of alot better, there is so much fun in the sun that you can play it for 1000's of hours and still find new stuff in it. There is so just so much you can do in it. I'm starting to confuse it with realy life it is so l337. You are this guy(that you create) and you are in this world and you just go around questing and basically doing whatever the fuck you wanna do. The character creation is incredible, you can change just about anything physical about him/her. Of course there is a main quest but that is only like 10% of the game. I guess it can be compared to the new Grand Theft Auto games, except you are in a medieval fantasty land. I heard that there hasn't been one place that had rated it under a 9.0.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds good, ill look into it and possibly buy it over the summer. It's a PC game right?


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I'll rent it first to see what it's like. I am not really into those types of games. I usually play sports games or first person shooting games.
> 
> By the way, has zelda (the 3D version) come out for gamecube yet? I was a big fan of zelda ocarina of time and majoras mask. I was pissed when they released the cartoon zelda game (cell shading .. i think it was called) and didnt buy it.
> 
> Ya sorry fufu, i guess your journal name is gonna have to be "FuFu's Elite Hardcore Gaming Journal"



Yeah the Zelda games for N64 are part of my all time favorites. I remember when they came out with the other Zelda games, I kind of stopped following them at that point. I'm not much of a fan of T.V. consoles. PC for the win. 

This will be a journal of two great things, lifting weights and video games.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Sounds good, ill look into it and possibly buy it over the summer. It's a PC game right?



They have it for Xbox 360 and PC. I highly reccomend the PC version though. The quicksave/quickload aspect rules the xbox.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haven't gotten a 360 yet (6600 GT isn't ideal for Oblivion)... Only problem is getting a job... to afford it. I've applied numerous places but no luck... I still have 3 more places in mind though, and at LEAST one is a pretty good chance.



Just work a week so you can supply yourself with Oblivion and caffiene pills. Then lock yourself in your room for days...


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Just work a week so you can supply yourself with Oblivion and caffiene pills. Then lock yourself in your room for days...


 Doesn't the 360 version have the ability to save anywhere?


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Doesn't the 360 version have the ability to save anywhere?



You can but there isn't a quicksave/load according to my friend who has it. The quicksave on PC is awesome, it doesn't even stop you from playing it just saying "quicksaving" in the corner. Quickload is almost instant.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2006)

Played tennis today, it was meh.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Played tennis today, it was meh.


I used to play tennis... I had a coach that trained the hell out of me in the summers.... I was in damn good shape sprinting wise etc..... Haven't played for a long time now.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I used to play tennis... I had a coach that trained the hell out of me in the summers.... I was in damn good shape sprinting wise etc..... Haven't played for a long time now.




I love tennis. Somedays I just play meh and somedays I'm just on it. Inconsistantcy along with tendon problems drove me away from tennis for a while. I'm going to try to get back in the groove of it during the summer.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I love tennis. Somedays I just play meh and somedays I'm just on it. Inconsistantcy along with tendon problems drove me away from tennis for a while. I'm going to try to get back in the groove of it during the summer.



I used to love it... I always loved the feeling of having REALLY consitent and good serves, but if you don't keep up with it for at LEAST 1-2 hours twice a week or so, it's easy to lose the touch again.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I used to love it... I always loved the feeling of having REALLY consitent and good serves, but if you don't keep up with it for at LEAST 1-2 hours twice a week or so, it's easy to lose the touch again.



yep yep yep.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2006)

Here is today's workout.

military press RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 75 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 6 reps at 115 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 115 lbs

lateral raises RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 25 lbs each arm
set #2 - 10 reps at 25 lbs each arm

posterior delt cable pull RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 40 lbs each arm
set #2 - 8 reps at 40 lbs each arm

dumb bell static holds RI 60 seconds
set #1 - x2 90 lbs for 30 seconds
set #2 - x2 90 lbs for 30 seconds


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice work, I see you're keeping track of RI's now. Do you do your military presses sitting or standing?


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice work, I see you're keeping track of RI's now. Do you do your military presses sitting or standing?





Yeah I always count my RI in the gym but would never log them. I figure it is a good idea recording them seeing as sometimes I change them time to time.

I do them standing. For some reason when I do military presses I always have trouble breathing in. My body just gets so tight.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2006)

Today is my first "official" day back to legs. Here it is:

squats RI 2-3 minutes
set #1 - 12 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 225 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps at 225
set #5 - 7 reps at 205

on my fifth set I could have done a few more reps but my form was being seriously compromised because I was wasted from the previous sets. The bar was also slowly lowering down. It was a matter of endurance, something I should probably work on. I wanted the even 8! Damn it.

dumb bell lunges RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps each leg at x2 55 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each leg at x2 55 lbs 

dumb bell SL sumo deadlifts
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 85 lbs

grip was raped at this point so I figured it best to switch over to barbells

barbell sumo deadlifts(not SL) RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 205 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 205 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 205 lbs

smith machine calf raises RI 45 seconds
set #1 - 20 reps at 135 lbs(I guess? a 45 lb plate each end)
set #2 - 20 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 20 reps at 135 lbs

This was the most savage work out I've had in a while. It feels awesome to have it behind me though. Now I can take the weekend to rest and then back to the weights. Next friday I'll be lifting for power, reps will be in the 1-4rep range.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Today is my first "official" day back to legs. Here it is:
> 
> squats RI 2-3 minutes
> set #1 - 12 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
> ...



Good looking workout Fu


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is yesterday's chest/triceps shindig -

db flat bench
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #3 - 9 1/2 reps at x2 70 lbs

db incline bench
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 55 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 55 lbs

machine seated chest press
set #1 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 150 lbs

cable flies
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 60 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 50 lbs

close grip bench
set #1 - 8 reps at 115 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 115 lbs

db single handed tricep extentions
set #1 - 8 reps each hand at 25 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps right/7 left at 25 lbs

Wow, this is the third week I've had a shitty chest work out. Strength is down. I ended up going to failure on several sets because I was lifting weight I thought was moderate for me. I really have to change shit around, I'm not going to go through another week of doing the same sort of thing. I usually change rep/set schemes every other week but it is hard to set them up when I can't find where my strength is at because it has been wacky with chest pressing and such.

I think I'm going to lower volume and a bit of intensity and work chest on monday and thursday, switching between dumb bells and barbells. We will see how that works out.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Wow, this is the third week I've had a shitty chest work out. Strength is down. I ended up going to failure on several sets because I was lifting weight I thought was moderate for me. I really have to change shit around, I'm not going to go through another week of doing the same sort of thing.



Too much Oblivion?


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is today's back/biceps shindig - 

This workout I was training for strength/power.

dumb bell rows - 
set #1 - 10 reps each side at 50 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 5 reps each side at 85 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each side at 95 lbs *PR*
set #4 - 5 reps each side at 95 lbs 

wide grip cable pulldown - 
set #1 - 6 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 165 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 165 lbs

deadlifts -
set #1 - I kind of lost count doing these, either 8 or 10 reps at 135 lbs (warmup)
set #2 - 6 reps at 245 lbs DOH
set #3 - 6 reps at 255 lbs DOH
set #4 - 6 reps at 265 lbs DOH *PR*

deadlifts went great, I probably did them as controlled as I ever have, going relatively slow on the eccentric portion of the lift. 

standing db curls
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs (warm up)

Incline dumb bell curls
set #1 - 6 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs

standing cable curls
set #1 - 8 reps at 100 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 100 lbs

I got an awesome pump. The biggest pump I've got in my biceps in a long time.

Overall this workout was awesome. I felt great afterwards. I've been impressed with my back/biceps days for the past three weeks. I now know that I'm not losing strength overall. Just in the chest area for some reason.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Too much Oblivion?



Hahaha, maybe! I have around 55 hours of play in. I've had it for about two weeks.

That's about 4 hours a day.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Hahaha, maybe! I have around 55 hours of play in. I've had it for about two weeks.
> 
> That's about 4 hours a day.


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2006)

Well today I stopped my cut. I'm tired of getting the exact amounts of calories and making sure I don't lose muscle mass. 

I think it was a successful experience. I can see my abs and that is basically what I wanted. I'm going to continue eating high protein and I'm going to be eating moderate amounts of carbs everyday. I'm also going to eat other foods I enjoy, like pizza, ice cream etc. In moderation of course. I'm not really going for a traditional "bulk". I'm just going to get the right amount of protein everyday and other than that eat relatively healthy. I want to be 185 lbs before I head back to school. I got 4 months. To gain 14 lbs. Shouldn't be too hard, considering that my weight ATM is lower by cutting cals. Once I get to regular I think I'll gain some of that weight pretty fast.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Well today I stopped my cut. I'm tired of getting the exact amounts of calories and making sure I don't lose muscle mass.
> 
> I think it was a successful experience. I can see my abs and that is basically what I wanted. I'm going to continue eating high protein and I'm going to be eating moderate amounts of carbs everyday. I'm also going to eat other foods I enjoy, like pizza, ice cream etc. In moderation of course. I'm not really going for a traditional "bulk". I'm just going to get the right amount of protein everyday and other than that eat relatively healthy. I want to be 185 lbs before I head back to school. I got 4 months. To gain 14 lbs. Shouldn't be too hard, considering that my weight ATM is lower by cutting cals. Once I get to regular I think I'll gain some of that weight pretty fast.


I wish I could stop cutting... 



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> 0|\|3 0Ph 7|-|3 9r3473$7 $0|\|9$ 70 pL4'/ ($ $UrPh /\/\4P$ 70


One of the greatest songs to play CS ?????? maps to?


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I wish I could stop cutting...
> 
> 
> One of the greatest songs to play CS ?????? maps to?



surf maps! It is like sliding on glitchy walls. It is hard at first.

I am satisfied with my cut, even though it was pretty short. I can see my abs, I got my waist down to 31.5 from 34 inches. That is weird because I only lost 15 lbs. I carry most of my fat in my lower ab area. 

I just got a "Mytotape" with my last order of supps for measure myself. It works awesome so easy to meaure everything now. Only 3 bucks from bodybuilding.com.

Today I am bringing my friend with me to the gym to start him on a program. Hopefully it goes ok. I'm also starting to bench with barbells today for the first time in like 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 13, 2006)

Cool... My cut's going well, I'm just not done. On a random note... I got a 360 with Oblivion, PGR3, and GRAW....  ...

I love the fact that I can plug my iPod into it, and it will charge, and I can play any playlist I want while playing a game .


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Cool... My cut's going well, I'm just not done. On a random note... I got a 360 with Oblivion, PGR3, and GRAW....  ...
> 
> I love the fact that I can plug my iPod into it, and it will charge, and I can play any playlist I want while playing a game .



noice! 360 does have some nice features.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 13, 2006)

True Story, I've been cutting for like 8 months, and I'm still not close to ab's, but I have sucessfully lost 50 LB's on my bench.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, I've been cutting for like 8 months, and I'm still not close to ab's, but I have sucessfully lost 50 LB's on my bench.



Nice !!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is today's workout! shoulders/light chest

military press RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 85 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 125 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 4 reps at 125 lbs 

bench press RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 145 lbs

been about 2 1/2-3 months(maybe longer) since I've barbell bench pressed, felt good though, but I think my numbers will be a bit low until I get used to the movement.

dips RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at bodyweight
set #2 - 6 reps at bodyweight

I've actually never done "real" dips. They felt really good though. I'm going to start doing them more often. Bodyweight movements for the win.

dumb bell single arm lateral raises RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 8 each arm at 30 lbs
set #2 - 8 each arm at 30 lbs

cable face pulls RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 at 90 lbs
set #2 - 8 at 90 lbs

these felt kind of awkward. never done them before. the gripping attatchment I used felt odd. However, I liked them.

Today's workout was great. Did a lot of new stuff. I brought my friend with me too. He was suprisingly strong. He did 10 reps at 115 without going to failure on the bench press weighing in at 152 and standing around 5' 8''. First time benching with an olympic bar too. He had benched a few times like a year ago but none since then. He form was awesome as well. His grandpa was Mr. Massachusettes for some bodybuilding federation. I'm assuming he is carrying some good genetics. Maybe I'll have a training buddy from now on?


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is today's workout -

squats
set #1 - 12 reps at 115 (warm up)
set #2 - 2 reps at 245 lbs
set #3 - 2 reps at 265 lbs
set #4 - 2 reps at 275 lbs
set #5 - 1 rep at 285 lbs
set #6 - missed 300 lbs
set #7 - missed 300 lbs

Today's is my first time training for power in 5 weeks. All the sets up to 300 felt fine. 5 weeks ago I got 295 lbs but I couldn't get 300 today. Lame. I think it is because I had taken a two weeks off from legs and not trained with low reps in a while. Oh well, maybe next month or later this one I'll get it.

leg extensions
set #1 - 10 reps at 255 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 255 lbs
set #3 - 9 reps at 255 lbs

one legged leg press
set #1 - 10 reps each leg at 235 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each leg at 235 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps right leg and 7 left at 235 lbs

I had a weird foot placement when I was doing the third set for my left leg. My hip felt awkward and I had to stop in the middle to re-adjust which cost me some reps.

sumo deadlifts
set #1 - 6 reps at 225 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 245 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 255 lbs

sumo's felt good. 

well that is all folks. Right now I have a massive headache because my fucking dogs bark and wake me up constantly. My sleep shitty enough as it is. One of these days I'm going to snap and kill my dog. I fucking swear.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice, my max back in November was 285 on squats, and I felt like I could've gotten 295 back then, but I didn't go for it... I have no idea where it's at now. I'm anxious to get back to Westside and end my cut, but I gotta stick it out.

I'm glad my dog's nice, and quite and gets along well with me .


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice, my max back in November was 285 on squats, and I felt like I could've gotten 295 back then, but I didn't go for it... I have no idea where it's at now. I'm anxious to get back to Westside and end my cut, but I gotta stick it out.
> 
> I'm glad my dog's nice, and quite and gets along well with me .



One of my dogs is a bark addict.


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice, my max back in November was 285 on squats, and I felt like I could've gotten 295 back then, but I didn't go for it... I have no idea where it's at now. I'm anxious to get back to Westside and end my cut, but I gotta stick it out.
> 
> I'm glad my dog's nice, and quite and gets along well with me .



One of my dogs is a bark addict.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 15, 2006)

Double Post !


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2006)

Fuck me!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 15, 2006)

No thanks !


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2006)

fair enough!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 15, 2006)

keke


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2006)

Here is today's workout:

barbell bench press RI 90-120 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 115(warmup)
set #2 - 4 reps at 155 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 165 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps at 175 lbs *PR*

I haven't benched that much ever so today I was finding where my strength is at and got a PR on the way. woohoo.

incline dumb bell press RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at x2 75 lbs

hammer strength wide chest press machine RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps at 105 lbs each side
set #2 - 6 reps at 115 lbs each side

it is really easy to load up alot of weight on this machine. Both sets weren't close to failure at all. I def. recommend this machine to anyone who wants to look wicked strong. kekeke

dips RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at bodyweight
set #2 - 6 reps at bodyweight

close grip cable pushdowns
set #1 - 6 at 130 lbs
set #2 - 6 at 140 lbs

Finally a good chest/triceps workout. I didn't go to failure on any sets which is very different from what I usually do. I'm gonna to try to keep going to failure to a minumum for a while.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, I've been cutting for like 8 months, and I'm still not close to ab's, but I have sucessfully lost 50 LB's on my bench.



lawl I didn't even see that you posted until today.

That's so silly!

Did you really lose 50 lbs on your bench?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 17, 2006)

If that were a true story, and it was me, I would stop. I won't sacrifice strength for vanity, at least not for more than 2 months.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 17, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl I didn't even see that you posted until today.
> 
> That's so silly!
> 
> Did you really lose 50 lbs on your bench?




True Story, btw, why didn't you answer me on aim lawl


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, btw, why didn't you answer me on aim lawl



Well when you bench 14088 pounds, 50 isn't such a big deal.

ahahaha that was you. You know, I had a powerful feeling that was you!! I was away sleeping. Message me when I don't have an away message up!


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2006)

Here is today's workout:

wide grip pullups RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 at bodyweight
set #2 - 7 at bodyweight  

I haven't done pullups in like 4 weeks. oh well.

barbell rows pronated grip RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 155 lbs
set #2 - 7 reps at 145 lbs (meant to do 6 but my mind was wandering)
set #3 - 6 reps at 145 lbs

seated cable rows neutral grip RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 150 lbs

deadlifts from the floor RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs (warm up) DOH
set #2 - 6 reps at 255 lbs DOH
set #3 - 6 reps at 265 lbs DOH
set #4 - 6 reps at 275 lbs DOH *PR*

EZ bar curls RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 20 lbs +bar (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 40 lbs +bar
set #3 - 7 reps at 40 lbs +bar

machine preacher curls RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 120 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 110 lbs

cable curls 
set #1 - 10 reps at 90 lbs

I decided to indulge in a couple extra sets of curls today. kekeke.

Good workout today. My mind was in la-la land until I started deadlifts. Today I had some trouble mentally deadlifting. On my last set I started twice by only pulling the bar like an 1/8th of the way up and then dropping it because my mind wasn't ready. The first rep is always killer. On my third attempt I pulled it all the way up and proceeded to do 5 more reps. On the last rep it felt like my lower abdomon turned inside out. No pain at all though and it feels fine. I def. felt good because as of like 3 months ago my deadlift max was 265.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 18, 2006)

> The first rep is always killer.



Same here. The reason is because you are starting from scratch. Once you get the first one up, you gain momentum and it continually gets easier along the way until you reach total failure.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 18, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Same here. The reason is because you are starting from scratch. Once you get the first one up, you gain momentum and it continually gets easier along the way until you reach total failure.



That shouldn't be the case... You should set the bar fully on the ground each rep, not doing so can lead to sloppy form, and possibly injury. Even if I'm doing reps for deadlifts, I make sure to let the bar rest ~ 1 second on the ground before I start the next rep.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That shouldn't be the case... You should set the bar fully on the ground each rep, not doing so can lead to sloppy form, and possibly injury. Even if I'm doing reps for deadlifts, I make sure to let the bar rest ~ 1 second on the ground before I start the next rep.



Oh ya, i do that. I let the bar fully on the ground for a quick second or two and then lift it up again. It just seems easier after the 1st rep because you already got used to the motion and the intensity/adrenaline increases.


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2006)

Whenever I complete a rep I let most of the tension from my hands go for a second then squeeze the bar and pull again, but never stopping the rhythem. That first fucking rep! It's funny because you end up looking like you are trying to max out when you are just trying to get the ball rolling for several more reps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 19, 2006)

Lol it's a little late but i'm signing on man. Shit i wish i could even do 4 pull ups. Also how long do your workouts usually last?


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Lol it's a little late but i'm signing on man. Shit i wish i could even do 4 pull ups. Also how long do your workouts usually last?



My workouts usually take 40-60 minutes.  

For me to be able to do more pullups, I have to do them on a consistant basis. Like I can train my back with heavy weights but if I haven't done pullups in a while I tend to suck on them. They are like in a league of their own.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 19, 2006)

True that. I just started doing let downs by standing on a bench and letting myself down like 8 times. But now i'm outta school for like a week so i don't have access to a pull up bar.


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> True that. I just started doing let downs by standing on a bench and letting myself down like 8 times. But now i'm outta school for like a week so i don't have access to a pull up bar.



Sounds like a good way to start gaining strength on that movement.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice deadlift PR, fufu. I see you're part of the DOH club. Nice. I love seeing someone else use the DOH grip. It's so much harder than most people think and I think it deserves a lot of credit, especially a 275 pull. Keep up the good work.

To gain strength with face pulls, I found that doing the slowest possible full negative repetitions was the best thing for me. I did maybe three sets of two slow negatives and tried to do a positive every once in a while. I can now do both supinated and pronated face pulls with added weight for singles. Give the negatives a try if you're struggling, though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey guys i have a question. Once you finish heavy squats,shrugs,or dead lifts do you feel like your spine decompressing(almost hurts but feels good to like a stretch when stiff.)? Sorry for the odd wording if it's not clear I'll try again.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Nice deadlift PR, fufu. I see you're part of the DOH club. Nice. I love seeing someone else use the DOH grip. It's so much harder than most people think and I think it deserves a lot of credit, especially a 275 pull. Keep up the good work.
> 
> To gain strength with face pulls, I found that doing the slowest possible full negative repetitions was the best thing for me. I did maybe three sets of two slow negatives and tried to do a positive every once in a while. I can now do both supinated and pronated face pulls with added weight for singles. Give the negatives a try if you're struggling, though.



Thanks. I'm going to see how much weight I can pull with DOH before I try a mixed grip, I figure it will also help me in the future by delevoping a better grip now. Today I'm doing facepulls and I will try your method out, thanks for the info!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 20, 2006)

I added 60 pounds to my max the moment I switched from DOH to mixed. I then used this idea to keep alternating between mixed and DOH to improve my grip and hopefully my max. I haven't maxed with a mixed grip in a while so I'll let you know how it turns out.

No problem - let me know whether you think you're seeing any progression in the future.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Hey guys i have a question. Once you finish heavy squats,shrugs,or dead lifts do you feel like your spine decompressing(almost hurts but feels good to like a stretch when stiff.)? Sorry for the odd wording if it's not clear I'll try again.



I think I know what you mean. If I do, I feel it most when I do standing overhead bb presses. As long as you aren't feeling an lingering pain I think it's OK. I'm no doctor though. I definatly get a sensation in my back when doing deadlifts though.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I added 60 pounds to my max the moment I switched from DOH to mixed. I then used this idea to keep alternating between mixed and DOH to improve my grip and hopefully my max. I haven't maxed with a mixed grip in a while so I'll let you know how it turns out.
> 
> No problem - let me know whether you think you're seeing any progression in the future.



Sounds like a good strategy. I made a thread a while ago asking how much more people can pull with a mixed grip as opposed to DOH, it ended up being between around 75-100 lbs. Amazing what happens when you supinate one hand. I'll let you know how the face pulls turn out. I've only done them once before so it will take a bit to gauge my progression properly.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 20, 2006)

Man thats a big load off my shoulders. I feel so much better now that i know i'm not alone lol. I thought having a hook grip was dangerous?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 20, 2006)

On the topic of DOH pulls, it's definately hard... I think 225 is about my limit for DOH for about 2 reps... I'm definately going to train my grip pretty hard to get that up there... If my DOH/hook grip gets better, I'm going to assume my mixed for max attempts will be better as well.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good strategy. I made a thread a while ago asking how much more people can pull with a mixed grip as opposed to DOH, it ended up being between around 75-100 lbs. Amazing what happens when you supinate one hand. I'll let you know how the face pulls turn out. I've only done them once before so it will take a bit to gauge my progression properly.




Answer AIM sometime... bitch!

What's DOH?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 20, 2006)

DOH = Double overhand.... n00b.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 20, 2006)

Hah.

Neither the hook grip nor the DOH grip is dangerous. Hook grip is unwise to try with heavy weights at first. It's definitely something you need to get used to before you just pile on the weights. Bad things can happen to your thumbs, but it's like anything else: Do it properly and you need only worry very little; do it improperly and you're asking for trouble.

I don't think my DOH is that far behind now. I'm at 380 but my mixed max has to be just over 4 or so.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Answer AIM sometime... bitch!
> 
> What's DOH?



I would but I be sleeping! zzzzzzzzz

I just messaged you and it says you aren't away. no response!


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> DOH = Double overhand.... n00b.



lawl


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2006)

Today's workout - 

db overhead press RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 40 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 50 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 50 lbs

dips RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 7 reps at bodyweight
set #2 - 7 reps at bodyweight

pronated cable face pulls RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 105 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 105 lbs *PR*

these felt alot better than the first time I did them. hit my nose a couple times doing them kekeke.

db alternating front raises RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 25 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 30 lbs 

never done these wanted to give them a shot.

rear delt cable raise
set #1 - 12 reps each arm at 30 lbs

60 seconds rest inbetween

lateral cable raise
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs

db static holds RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 30 seconds at x2 95 lbs
set #2 - 27 seconds at x2 95 lbs 

didn't make it to thirty seconds because my RI is usually longer and I was getting a pain in my right forearm. It's fine now though. My first set might have been a PR I can't remember. I haven't done these in like a month and I have my old workout logged on some index card somewhere, don't feel like digging it up.

Good workout today. I haven't done db overhead presses in a while and they went great, felt good throughout the work out, and did some new stuff. My thursday workouts is kind of my miscellaneous movement day. Never too taxing and these workouts help me hit those muscles I won't usually engage so much in my "bigger" workouts.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

Today's workout - 

squats RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps at 245 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 235 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 225 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps at 205 ATG sit in the hole for two seconds each rep

db lunges RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each leg at x2 55 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each leg at x2 55 lbs *PR*

smith machine calf raises RI 45 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 155 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 155 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps at 155 lbs

meh felt like kind of a shitty work out. I find my knees buckling during squats more then they used to. Maybe I am going with too wide a stance. Who knows. I just had trouble all together with squats, I just wasn't getting in the groove.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

Here are some leggy pics I took today. kekekeke

Ummm these are 23.5 inches cold at 175 lbs bodyweight.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 21, 2006)

looks good dude, how tall are you?

I train my legs hard but it's the hardest bodypart for me to fill out since i am 6'1 ectomorph. I have to start eating like 9000 cals a day just to gain a pound.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> looks good dude, how tall are you?
> 
> I train my legs hard but it's the hardest bodypart for me to fill out since i am 6'1 ectomorph. I have to start eating like 9000 cals a day just to gain a pound.



I am between 5 11' and 6'. I think I might just be 6'. I also have to stuff myself silly to gain weight.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 21, 2006)

I forgot to ask you, how much you weigh? Just curious.

I cant stand being in the 170's .. i can't wait until i get close to 200


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fufu, where do you measure your legs? Upper thigh, or down by the knee?


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I forgot to ask you, how much you weigh? Just curious.
> 
> I cant stand being in the 170's .. i can't wait until i get close to 200



175 and planning on getting heavier. I was 190 at my peak weight.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Fufu, where do you measure your legs? Upper thigh, or down by the knee?



Like half way between the knee and hip joint. I just measured my legs, they aren't 23.5, they are 23.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 21, 2006)

I think you're pretty much supposed to measure it at the widest point (up near the hip).


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I think you're pretty much supposed to measure it at the widest point (up near the hip).



hmm then let's see where I am at using that method...

then I am 24'' even. I measured just below where the glute meets the hamstring.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 21, 2006)

That tis strange... They seem a bit bigger than that, even more so considering you're a bit taller than me. Maybe I just have huge ass hamstrings.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That tis strange... They seem a bit bigger than that, even more so considering you're a bit taller than me.



Maybe I just suck at measuring. I wish they were bigger.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I just measuring them again and realized that the measuring tape was digging into the fat in my upper leg. So make that a 24.5'' lawl.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 21, 2006)

Heh... I just measured and it looks like I lost some size on my cut so far =\ 24 right leg, 25 left leg, and they used to be 25.5 and 26 =(


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh... I just measured and it looks like I lost some size on my cut so far =\ 24 right leg, 25 left leg, and they used to be 25.5 and 26 =(



My legs used to be an inch thicker before my cut. Now I am recooperating from post-cut.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2006)

Damn mine are 19.5-20 in the middle. So i just need 3 inches to look like i got 26 inchers. Good squatting man BTW. I did mine yesterday also.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Damn mine are 19.5-20 in the middle. So i just need 3 inches to look like i got 26 inchers. Good squatting man BTW. I did mine yesterday also.




ty ty, squats are for the win.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> ty ty, squats are for the win.



No, I rely soley on leg extensions, leg curls, and calf raises for the best overall leg development


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> No, I rely soley on leg extensions, leg curls, and calf raises for the best overall leg development



abahahahahahhahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. 

I do like leg extensions after squats though. ke-ka-ki


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2006)

Did some stretching for about 15 minutes. Other than that all I've done today is sat at the computer and ate. Oh and watched TV.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2006)

Bodybuilding at its finest lol.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

Today's workout - 

bench press RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 45 lbs(warm up)
set #2 - 10 reps at 95 lbs(warm up)
set #3 - 4 reps at 165 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps at 175 lbs
set #5 - 4 reps at 185 lbs *PR*

incline dumb bell press RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 4 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at x2 75 lbs 

hammer strength wide chest press machine RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 4 reps at x2 135 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at x2 135 lbs *PR*

weighted dips RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps at bodyweight + 10 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at bodyweight + 10 lbs *PR* (first time doing weighted keke)

close grip cable pushdown RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 140 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 140 lbs

Awesome workout. Didn't go to failure on any sets and I made all my rep/weight goals.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice benching.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice benching.




ty ty.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

Had chicken 4 times today. gaaackaadhjssaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 24, 2006)

Heh, I don't think I could have chicken 4 times a day... I prefer variety.... Chicken, steak, tuna, and salmon are my regular sources of animal protein for the day =)

Oh, and besides class, and the gym all I've done today is Obliv and eat...


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, I don't think I could have chicken 4 times a day... I prefer variety.... Chicken, steak, tuna, and salmon are my regular sources of animal protein for the day =)
> 
> Oh, and besides class, and the gym all I've done today is Obliv and eat...



I was out of ground beef, steak, and I'm getting low on tuna and I wanted some for tommarow. Maybe I'll take the effort to cook some shrimp tommarow for variety.

Sounds like your journey to a new level of l337n3$$ is going well then! What kind of character did you create?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 24, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Had chicken 4 times today. gaaackaadhjssaaaaaaaaa



I took a break from the diet, but now I also will be eating chicken and salmon 5 times a day. Bodybuilding has got to be the most demanding lifestyle.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I took a break from the diet, but now I also will be eating chicken and salmon 5 times a day. Bodybuilding has got to be the most demanding lifestyle.



I know. You have a perfectly good tasting food which turns into prison slop after a few months of eating it constantly. One of my friends once asked me what kinds of foods I could eat. I said, "fish, chicken, beef, rice, veggies, oils + fats, etc." She said, "so basically good food, that's not so bad." People don't realize it is what you eat day after day after day. If you want optimum results you have to eat that stuff 90 percent of the time...and if you are cutting...you don't want to even go there.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2006)

Good stuff man and two pr. You hammered your chest good


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Good stuff man and two pr. You hammered your chest good



ty ty. Indeed I did. Actually that is three PR's, lawl. I forgot to label one of them.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2006)

Today's workout - 

deadlifts from the floor
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs(warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 225 lbs(warm up)
set #3 - 3 reps at 295 lbs DOH *PR*

I wasn't even supposed to do deadlifts today but I did a set anyways. Bad idea, I should have rested. Oh well I walked away with a PR.

dumb bell rows RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each side at 90 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 6 reps each side at 90 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps each side at 90 lbs

neutral grip pulldown RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 155 lbs *PR*

cable row neutral grip RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 150 lbs

incline alternating db curls 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps each arm at x2 35 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps each arm at x2 35 lbs

I was getting some nasty vascularity doing these. Swiggly veins bulging out all over my forearm. 

post work out:
I've been using a foam roller for a month and a half now. Feels good. Did some foam rolling today on my hamstrings, quads, glutes, hips,  and back. Stretched for 15 minutes.

Good workout, I was pretty pissed at myself that I did deadlifts today, especially since I wasn't supposed to and I didn't get good sleep. Good workout anyways though. I am going to widen up my stance next time I do deadlifts. I've been using a pretty narrow stance, slightly narrower than shoulder stance, it feels a bit awkward because I have long legs/arms and a short torso.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Here are some leggy pics I took today. kekekeke
> 
> Ummm these are 23.5 inches cold at 175 lbs bodyweight.



Just a follow up on this. They are actually 24.5 ", I suck at measuring.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hehe, didn't you already post that in here?


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hehe, didn't you already post that in here?



Um...lawl yes I did. Just wanted to make sure!!   keke!

I strive for people to know the truth.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Um...lawl yes I did. Just wanted to make sure!!   keke!
> 
> * I strive for people to know the truth.*



Hrmm... I don't care so much so long as I know it


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

Weight was 174 this morning.

Today's workout -

standing military press RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps at 120 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at 120 lbs

dumb bell chest press RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at x2 75 lbs

pronated face pulls RI 90 seconds
set #2 - 6 reps at 120 lbs
set #1 - 6 reps at 120 lbs *PR*

db single armed lateral raises
set #1 - 14 reps each arm at 25 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 12 reps eah arm at 25 lbs

barbell static holds RI 10 seconds
set #1 - 5 seconds at 275 lbs
set #2 - 5 seconds at 275 lbs
set #3 - 5 seconds at 275 lbs
set #4 - 5 seconds at 275 lbs
set #5 - 5 seconds at 275 lbs
set #6 - 10 seconds at 225 lbs
set #7 - 10 seconds at 225 lbs
set #8 - 10 seconds at 225 lbs

That is all. I was going to do shrugs for shits and giggles but I did a couple reps and remembered how much I hate them. I really don't feel like I am getting anywhere with shrugs. I absolutely hate them.

I thought I had done 2 sets for military press of 4 reps at 130 lbs but for some reason I thought back to when I was putting the plates on the barbell, and I had only put a 35 and a 2 1/2 lb plate on each side equalling 120 lbs. LAME. I'm pissed! Now this sets me back a week. No wonder those sets were suprisingly easy.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2006)

Today's raping -

squats RI 2 1/2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 10 reps at 115 lbs(warm up)
set #3 - 3 reps at 265 lbs
set #4 - 3 reps at 265 lbs
set #5 - 2 reps at 265 lbs (On the second rep I dipped pretty far past parallel, I was pissed that I didn't get three reps, but I was happy I had good form on the last rep ATG)

leg extensions RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 262.5 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 270 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 270 lbs *PR*

leg press RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 410 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 410 lbs(one notch deeper)
set #3 - 15 reps at 410 lbs *PR*

deadlifts (sumo) RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs(warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 245 lbs DOH
set #3 - 4 reps at 265 lbs DOH

BLAH


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 28, 2006)

lawl, looks like you're getting stronger.  

I wanna see a 300 LB bench by dec 31 2k6.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> lawl, looks like you're getting stronger.
> 
> I wanna see a 300 LB bench by dec 31 2k6.



ty ty. your wish my command.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> lawl, looks like you're getting stronger.
> 
> I wanna see a 300 LB bench by dec 31 2k6.



Damn, that'd be nice...


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2006)

Ya man you got that shit. Excellent on the leg presses. It's cool to see like me you can consistently get the same number on leg presses. Has anyone else noticed this when they do leg presses?


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Ya man you got that shit. Excellent on the leg presses. It's cool to see like me you can consistently get the same number on leg presses. Has anyone else noticed this when they do leg presses?




Well it is the same with any other movement I think, just depends on the weight you do.


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2006)

Today's workout -

bench press RI 2 minutes
12 reps at 45 lbs, 10 reps at 115 lbs (warmup)
set #1 - 3 reps at 175 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 185 lbs
set #3 - 1 rep at 195 lbs *PR*
set #4 - 2 reps at 190 lbs

Wow having a spotter for the lose. On the third set I gave the guy specific directions to not touch the bar unless it starts falling down my me. I unrack and his hands are right under it as I bring it down. I bring the bar up and his hands are still right under it. I did it without help but the guy was pissing me off and I couldn't concentrate on the weight. I did another set at 190 and reminded him how I wanted to be spotted, he did it yet again. FUCKING DOUCHEBAG! I'm never going to ask for a spotter again unless I really need to.

incline dumb bell bench press RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 4 reps at x2 80 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at x2 80 lbs *PR*

hammer strength wide chest press RI 2 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs each side
set #2 - 6 reps at 135 lbs each side *PR*

weighted dips RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps at bodyweight + 15 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at bodyweight + 15 lbs *PR*

close grip cable pushdown RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps at 150 lbs 
set #2 - 4 reps at 150 lbs *PR*

Awesome workout except for the little bench press incident. PR on every movement. Next week I am going to change the rep scheme around.


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2006)

Today there was like a fucking social hour at the gym. There were three groups of people in the gym talking and laughing and sitting on their pretty little machines. It was like a god damn coffee shop in there. Some woman that I think I have seen once at the gym was like "oh you cut your hair! blah blah blah" I ignored her because I was thinking to myself "she can't be talking to me". Then she says something like "Why did you shave it", so I was like, "wtf". I turn around and say, "yeah I wanted to cut it" then I smiled and turned around. People just love to socialize at the gym.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2006)

There is a group of big rugby players who work out at my gym. You know curls and benches 6 times a week. They half ass everything while working out for 2 hours or so. They see me squatting and i know they are thinking what the fuck, but i think hey they are all the same since day one They started out big they talk more then they work. I hate it do it real or leave. I really need to join a power lifter gym or maybe a roider gym both have good work ethic.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 1, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Today there was like a fucking social hour at the gym. There were three groups of people in the gym talking and laughing and sitting on their pretty little machines. It was like a god damn coffee shop in there. Some woman that I think I have seen once at the gym was like "oh you cut your hair! blah blah blah" I ignored her because I was thinking to myself "she can't be talking to me". Then she says something like "Why did you shave it", so I was like, "wtf". I turn around and say, "yeah I wanted to cut it" then I smiled and turned around. People just love to socialize at the gym.


Hahaha, same thing at my gym today... There were like 6 fairly big bodybuilders all huddled around some machine talking... At one point, a trainer yelled out "Hey, break it up over there!" 

Then, over by the lat pull down machine, shrug, machine, and power rack area (when I was doing squats in the power rack) there were like 3 out of shape guys standing around talking with lifting belts on, and occassionally they'd do a half assed set of pulldowns or shrugs... 

They funny thing is, after I had gone through 3 of my exercises, they were STILL there talking...


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 1, 2006)

> Today there was like a fucking social hour at the gym. There were three groups of people in the gym talking and laughing and sitting on their pretty little machines. It was like a god damn coffee shop in there. Some woman that I think I have seen once at the gym was like "oh you cut your hair! blah blah blah" I ignored her because I was thinking to myself "she can't be talking to me". Then she says something like "Why did you shave it", so I was like, "wtf". I turn around and say, "yeah I wanted to cut it" then I smiled and turned around. People just love to socialize at the gym.



In the words of fufu, lawl!

This one time at bandcamp .. haha no seriously

ok, at my gym in college, there are a lot of social groups as well. I mean, there are a couple serious lifters but all these bodybuilding wannabes talk about is girls, parties, and brag about how big they are flexing in the mirror while doing endless sets of chest and bicep work. Funny thing is, they always look at me when i do deadlifts, SLDL's, squats, lunges and so forth and they have this expression on their face like they're saying "What is that kid doing? Why is he doing those exercises?" and so forth. 

But like i said, i don't worry much about them. I do my own thing and i know that i am gaining weight and getting stronger each day. Some people have pointed out that i am getting bigger. Those guys still look the same as they did when we started school in the fall.


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hahaha, same thing at my gym today... There were like 6 fairly big bodybuilders all huddled around some machine talking... At one point, a trainer yelled out "Hey, break it up over there!"
> 
> Then, over by the lat pull down machine, shrug, machine, and power rack area (when I was doing squats in the power rack) there were like 3 out of shape guys standing around talking with lifting belts on, and occassionally they'd do a half assed set of pulldowns or shrugs...
> 
> They funny thing is, after I had gone through 3 of my exercises, they were STILL there talking...



Sad but true. Every detail.


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> In the words of fufu, lawl!
> 
> This one time at bandcamp .. haha no seriously
> 
> ...



I always feel so out of place doing deadlifts and squats when I am surrounded by those kind of people. There are these two women that sit on leg curl/extension machines that are right next to each other and just talk talk talk talk talk.


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> There is a group of big rugby players who work out at my gym. You know curls and benches 6 times a week. They half ass everything while working out for 2 hours or so. They see me squatting and i know they are thinking what the fuck, but i think hey they are all the same since day one They started out big they talk more then they work. I hate it do it real or leave. I really need to join a power lifter gym or maybe a roider gym both have good work ethic.



Those people are all around and usually have a crappy strength balance in their body. 

Is that the gym that doens't have more than 150 lbs worth of plates?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 1, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I always feel so out of place doing deadlifts and squats when I am surrounded by those kind of people. There are these two women that sit on leg curl/extension machines that are right next to each other and just talk talk talk talk talk.



I don't mind being out of place. It's better that way. I need to be left completely alone without any distractions when i train because i have specific RI's, supersets, and how long i am training for so i get can in and out quickly.


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I don't mind being out of place. It's better that way. I need to be left completely alone without any distractions when i train because i have specific RI's, supersets, and how long i am training for so i get can in and out quickly.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 1, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> There is a group of big rugby players who work out at my gym. You know curls and benches 6 times a week. They half ass everything while working out for 2 hours or so. They see me squatting and i know they are thinking what the fuck, but i think hey they are all the same since day one They started out big they talk more then they work. I hate it do it real or leave. I really need to join a power lifter gym or maybe a roider gym both have good work ethic.



Heh, I somewhat consider my gym a "roider" gym... There are quite a few "non-natural" lifters where I go, but there are SO many people that go to my gym that it's such a diverse group, you get all kinds of people at my place.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2006)

Lol no fufu that would be my home gym . I workout at home and at school. 160!!! Really my scale says 161 but i suspect some of it's water. Let the cut begin. Sean so your saying that your roider gym has a weak work ethic to?


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Lol no fufu that would be my home gym . I workout at home and at school. 160!!! Really my scale says 161 but i suspect some of it's water. Let the cut begin. Sean so your saying that your roider gym has a weak work ethic to?



gj gj


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Lol no fufu that would be my home gym . I workout at home and at school. 160!!! Really my scale says 161 but i suspect some of it's water. Let the cut begin. Sean so your saying that your roider gym has a weak work ethic to?



Not really, some people where I go work hard, others don't... It just comes down to the person.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2006)

today's workout - 

chin ups(both hands supinated) RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at bodyweight (pause for a second at bottom)
set #2 - 6 reps at bodyweight
set #3 - 6 reps at bodyweight

dumb bell rows RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 75 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 75 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each side at 75 lbs

close grip straight arm cable pulldown RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 60 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 70 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 75 lbs *PR* (first time ever doing these)

these went easy, didn't want too much weight to get used to the movement. A great core movement as well at lats.

conventional deadlifts RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 225 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 3 reps at 285 lbs DOH
set #4 - 3 reps at 295 lbs DOH
set #5 - 3 reps at 305 lbs DOH *PR*

first time deadlifting over 300 lbs, that doubled with a DOH makes me feel happy.  

alternating dumb bell curls RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs

seated concentration curls RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 40 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 40 lbs

machine curls RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 70 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 35 lbs(did single arm curls)

Awesome workout, lasted around 50 minutes. I started taking Xceed yesterday and it really works. I shortened RI's today and I felt like I was ready to start sets after only resting 30 seconds. This is the first creatine product I have taken which I knew actually worked. I noticed it creates more of a pump than normal. Good stuff, a bit expensive, but good. I'm pretty sure it isn't a placebo effect because I generally start using supplements expecting them to not work.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2006)

Nice workout Fufu !! My DOH grip sucks =\


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workout Fufu !! My DOH grip sucks =\



ty ty. 

static holds work wonders! I had trouble gripping 245 lbs a few months ago but then I started training grip consistantly and it really helped.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2006)

set #5 - 3 reps at 305 lbs DOH PR

first time dead lifting over 300 lbs, that doubled with a DOH makes me feel happy.  

Your a beast man. Is strength training your main goal right now?


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> set #5 - 3 reps at 305 lbs DOH PR
> 
> first time dead lifting over 300 lbs, that doubled with a DOH makes me feel happy.
> 
> Your a beast man. Is strength training your main goal right now?



ty ty. 

Strength is like 60% my goal and hypertrophy is 40%. I don't feel like diving into something like West Side or whatnot. I change up my rep ranges now and then but my squats, deadlifts, and bench presses will be lower for the most part.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2006)

Weight was 173 lbs this morning. Lower than I thought, oh well! Gained two pounds since I started trying to gain weight again a couple weeks ago. I'm shooting for a pound a week.

I'm gonna throw out some short term goals to make before I go to college.
squat - 315 (this should be easy, I might even be able to do this right now)
deadlift - 350 lbs any grip (again, I might be able to do this right now, but I work up to everything and hopefully I will get it for reps when I do it)
bench press - 225 (I'm guessing my max ATM is around 210 lbs, I've only been bench pressing with a barbell for a short time, hopefully I'll be able to kick the weight up quickly.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 3, 2006)

I'm pleased with my deadlift and bench strength but i wish i had your squat strength dammit!

I bench 245, deadlift 405, and squat only 255 .. sad

(These are my maxes by the way)


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I'm pleased with my deadlift and bench strength but i wish i had your squat strength dammit!
> 
> I bench 245, deadlift 405, and squat only 255 .. sad
> 
> (These are my maxes by the way)



lawl

ty ty.

Squats have just come naturally come to me. They have always been the staple of my leg workout. I've been training legs a 1/3 of the time I've been training chest. Considering the time I've trained chest my bench press is mediocre at best. I'm still a novice to the barbell version of it though. Hopefully things turn out well.

405 lb deadlift is awesome btw. Especially at 180, and I'm guessing you were able to do them before you were 180 as well. Very impressive.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2006)

Ahg, I am registering for classes and this nonsense of time slots is getting to me.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 3, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Ahg, I am registering for classes and this nonsense of time slots is getting to me.



haha, i registered yesterday and i had the same problem as well. Two classes came into conflict with one class that i have to take. Also, on Tuesday and Thursday, i have back to back classes that last 4-5 hours so i dont know how i am going to fit in a meal in between.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> haha, i registered yesterday and i had the same problem as well. Two classes came into conflict with one class that i have to take. Also, on Tuesday and Thursday, i have back to back classes that last 4-5 hours so i dont know how i am going to fit in a meal in between.



That suckzorz. I am strategically placing my classes so I can fit in meals and gym time. So far it is working out pretty well.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2006)

Today's workout - 

standing overhead bb press RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 75 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 130 lbs 
set #3 - 4 reps at 130 lbs *PR*

Very happy with myself on these. I had an excellent range of motion on them.

dips RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at bodyweight
set #2 - 8 reps at bodyweight *PR*

cable facepull RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 125 lbs 
set #2 - 8 reps at 125 lbs *PR*

db lateral raises RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs drop set w/
12 reps each arm at 20 lbs

drop set was only done on the last set

dumb bell static holds
set #1 - 30 seconds at x2 100 lbs
set #2 - 30 seconds at x2 100 lbs
set #3 - 30 seconds at x2 100 lbs *PR*

I did a super set on each set of the static holds with the pec deck machine.

pec deck
set #1 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 165 lbs

I did the static holds, went directly to pec deck, then rested 45 seconds before starting another superset. Static holds went excellent today. I suprised myself actually, especially because I did them in super sets. A very dominating PR on those.

Great workout. Simply great!


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2006)

This is my workout template.

monday - bench work/hypertrophy training on chest/shoulders/triceps
tuesday - deadlift work/hypertrophy training on back/biceps
wednesday - rest
thursday - accessory work shoulders/grip/upper back/chest/triceps
friday - squat work/hypertrophy training quads/hamstrings/lowerback/calves
weekend - rest

So basically like a push/pull/legs routine but modded for a combination of powerlifting and hypertrophy. I switch up rep ranges occasionally but I keep them lower(1-6) on the big compound movements for the most part. It has been working great.

The only worry I have is this: 
On tuesday I do deadlifts, then thursday, overhead press, friday squats/sl sumo deads with moderately high intensity. I don't know if I am loading the spine too much.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 4, 2006)

This actually looks somewhat similar to a Westside template... the only difference being on your deadlift day you do back/biceps instead of lower back/ham/ab work instead of doing upper back work on your bench days.

I remember you mentioned something like 60% of your goal is for stength and 40% is for hypertrophy... That is pretty much the same with me, and I love using Westside to achieve this.

However, I have noticed that on my upper lower split, I seemed to have more success in the 4-6 rep range for gaining strength than I do with 1RM's.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 4, 2006)

terrible workout

where are the 20 sets of chest and biceps? Where are the 100 reps of ab crunches?

Noob.


 .. jk, good shit


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> terrible workout
> 
> where are the 20 sets of chest and biceps? Where are the 100 reps of ab crunches?
> 
> ...



lawl

ty ty.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> This actually looks somewhat similar to a Westside template... the only difference being on your deadlift day you do back/biceps instead of lower back/ham/ab work instead of doing upper back work on your bench days.
> 
> I remember you mentioned something like 60% of your goal is for stength and 40% is for hypertrophy... That is pretty much the same with me, and I love using Westside to achieve this.
> 
> However, I have noticed that on my upper lower split, I seemed to have more success in the 4-6 rep range for gaining strength than I do with 1RM's.



I have noticed the same thing with my rep ranges. Plus I like doing more reps, I feel like I am accomplishing more. I'm not a fan of doing 1 rep maxes. I like working up slowly and getting PR's for reps, it brings along some nice hypertrophy as well. I do ME's now and then though.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2006)

Today's workout -

squats RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 115(warm up)
set #2 - 6 reps at 205 ATG
set #3 - 6 reps at 205 ATG
set #4 - 6 reps at 205 ATG
set #5 - 6 reps at 205 ATG

I felt accomplished after doing these even though it was lighter weight. However ATG kicked my ass, especially that last set.

dumb bell lunges RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 60 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 60 lbs *PR*

seated leg curls RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 150 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 165 lbs *PR*

well the only time I did leg curls my right calf contracted like mother fucker and left my laying on the ground seeing purple fuzzies and feeling like puking. For some reason these are pretty uncomfortable for me. I started with lighter weight and worked up. But damn, my hamstrings felt raped like never before. My hams have never felt like that after SL/regular deadlifts. I wish I had a glute ham raise station though.  

smith calf raises RI 60 seconds (pause 3 seconds at bottom/medium concentric/slow eccentric)
set #1 - 15 reps at 115 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 115 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps at 115

wow my calves and feet were on fire after these. 

Good workout. I did what needed to be done.


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> ty ty.
> 
> static holds work wonders! I had trouble gripping 245 lbs a few months ago but then I started training grip consistantly and it really helped.



I was doing Farmers Walks to improve my grip, but I never got much improvement out of it. What sort of grip training worked best for you?




			
				fufu said:
			
		

> That suckzorz. I am strategically placing my classes so I can fit in meals and gym time. So far it is working out pretty well.




I would do that also, but I am taking classes that are usually only offered once a year, so I have to take them when I can get them. I was doing great last fall, because my classes and work times fell into place perfectly to allow me to get a good workout between them, but this past spring didn't leave me any time to workout.

The good news is that this fall, I will be getting a grant for the first time, so I can cut my work hours down form 35 to something more reasonable such as 15or so.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I was doing Farmers Walks to improve my grip, but I never got much improvement out of it. What sort of grip training worked best for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found that doing dumb bell static holds(just picking up and holding the weight not moving) have strengthened my grip the best. I usually do 2-3 sets once a week and hold from 20-30 seconds. For example, say I want to hold them for 30 seconds, I generally have the weight so I can only hold it for 40 seconds, and def. no more than 45. Usually on the last set it comes pretty near or goes to failure. It has really helped though. 
Barbell static holds are a different story though, I don't like them as much. I was really suprised how much easier gripping in deadlifting got. 

Yeah I have such a wide choice of times and classes because of all my gen. eds. Later in my college career the availability of classes with a time selection is going to dwindle.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2006)

Well I am just about finishing up stuffing my face before I head down to the old University of Massachusettes for some high quality fun.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Well I am just about finishing up stuffing my face before I head down to the old University of Massachusettes for some high quality fun.



Orientation?


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Orientation?



neg, hanging out with my friend. I won't have orientation because I am technically on leave as a freshman. I already did the orientation shit last year.


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> neg, hanging out with my friend. I won't have orientation because I am technically on leave as a freshman. I already did the orientation shit last year.



No no no, my younger college friend. You don't go to orientation to get orientated with school; you go to get orientated with the new crop of freshmen girls.  

"Hi there, do you know anyone at the college yet?" "Let me show you around."   

I went to orientation for the first 3 years of my college career, until I changed and started feeling and acting older. Now, I am into older women. They are 10 times better lays than 18 year-olds.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> No no no, my younger college friend. You don't go to orientation to get orientated with school; you go to get orientated with the new crop of freshmen girls.
> 
> "Hi there, do you know anyone at the college yet?" "Let me show you around."
> 
> I went to orientation for the first 3 years of my college career, until I changed and started feeling and acting older. Now, I am into older women. They are 10 times better lays than 18 year-olds.





I never thought about that, very good idea I must say.


btw I'm such a noob that I am posting on IM from my friend's cpu here.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I went to orientation for the first 3 years of my college career, until I changed and started feeling and acting older. Now, I am into older women. They are 10 times better lays than 18 year-olds.


Man i think id rather have the 18 year olds By older women do you mean milfs? or just like last year of college older.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> neg, hanging out with my friend. I won't have orientation *because I am technically on leave as a freshman*. I already did the orientation shit last year.



Huh??? I thought you were still a senior in high school?


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Huh??? I thought you were still a senior in high school?



neg neg neg neg.

Last year I started college and dropped out after 2 1/2 weeks because of family shit. So ideally I would be going in as a sophomore this fall semester. Alas, I won't because 2 1/2 weeks doesn't exactly count as 30 credits.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2006)

I had the shittiest diet today I have in like 6 months. 

meal one - 2 whole eggs, 3/4 cup egg white, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup skim milk, table spoon of natural pb, 1 fish oil cap. ---  

meal two - 4 ounces of cooked chicken, 3/4 cup of whole grain pasta, 1 slice whole grain bread, two fish oil caps. ---  

meal three - wings with golden barbeque sauce and garlic parmasean ---  

meal four - 1 pint of 1% milk 

meal five - 1 protein bar and 1/2 a bag of pita chips  

meal six(yet to be eaten) - 1 1/2 scoops of casein protein, 1 cup skim milk, and 1 table spoon natural pb ---  

Actually not that bad when I typed it all out. I didn't drink any soda and had only water. This is just a sad reminder of what college diet is like.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2006)

As long as it isn't sugar and your eating your meals with good protein i think that it's decent.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2006)

I got around 190 grams. Not bad at all.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 7, 2006)

It starts out bad .. but once you get used to your campus and know where everything is and hopefully if you have a car (or a friend has one), you can just go to the grocery store.

One of the dining places i go to has a lot of protein, carbs, veggies, and fruit. However, i am only allowed to go there 3 times a day because of the meal plan. So, the other 3 meals i either eat food i have in my dorm room, use cash to buy food at another dining place, or just have a shake. 

But i dont know about Umass. My sister is graduating this year and she told me it's a bigggg campus. Good luck.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 7, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> But i dont know about Umass. My sister is graduating this year and she told me it's a bigggg campus. Good luck.



Hehe, can't be NEARLY as big as OSU.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hehe, can't be NEARLY as big as OSU.



I don't know how big Ohio State is but Umass is known nationally as being on of the biggest universities. Over 10,000 students living on campus.  I personally don't think it is that big but compared to others it is gigantic.

and a few interesting facts. Umass is home to the tallest library on the planet and if you stand on the top floor you can feel it swaying back and forth. It has it's own police force and station on campus. Also has the 6th rated kinesiology program in the country, which is what I am going into.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> It starts out bad .. but once you get used to your campus and know where everything is and hopefully if you have a car (or a friend has one), you can just go to the grocery store.
> 
> One of the dining places i go to has a lot of protein, carbs, veggies, and fruit. However, i am only allowed to go there 3 times a day because of the meal plan. So, the other 3 meals i either eat food i have in my dorm room, use cash to buy food at another dining place, or just have a shake.
> 
> But i dont know about Umass. My sister is graduating this year and she told me it's a bigggg campus. Good luck.



Yeah I already had a little taste of it last year. The DC food wasn't really that bad, I like it actually. I won't have a car but there are plenty of buses...and yeah, it is pretty fucking big.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 7, 2006)

This is for OSU....

* The Ohio State University*               Faculty and/or Staff     /Students     /Students living on Campus             Total Number     15,000     47,000     11,000     

​ University of Mass. wasn't on there.... Maybe an old list?​


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> This is for OSU....
> 
> * The Ohio State University*               Faculty and/or Staff     /Students     /Students living on Campus             Total Number     15,000     47,000     11,000
> 
> ​ University of Mass. wasn't on there.... Maybe an old list?​



Total students at Umass are between 26,000-30,000 I believe.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 7, 2006)

Total @ OSU = 47,000 according to that... If that chart actually formatted like it was supposed to, it'd be easier to tell.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2006)

Are you going to transfer to OSU?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 7, 2006)

More than likely... Depends what/when I finally decide I want to study. If not, then it would probably be one of two schools I've been looking at in Florida (for computer animation), Digital Media Arts College, and Full Sail.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> More than likely... Depends what/when I finally decide I want to study. If not, then it would probably be one of two schools I've been looking at in Florida (for computer animation), Digital Media Arts College, and Full Sail.



Are you looking to go to UF or Miami?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 7, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Are you looking to go to UF or Miami?



Nope... Just the two I listed.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2006)

lawl, sorry I read that wrong. Where are those two located?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 7, 2006)

Full Sail is around some place called "Winter Park" ... It's not too far from Orlando, maybe 30 mins or so... I don't remember exactly where the other one is, it might be similarly located.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2006)

Today's workout - 

bench press RI 90-120 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 10 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 3 reps at 185 lbs
set #4 - 3 reps at 190 lbs
set #5 - 3 reps at 195 lbs
set #6 - 2 reps at 200 lbs *PR*

incline dumb bell press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at x2 80 lbs*PR*
set #2 - 1 rep at x2 80 lbs  

weighted dips - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at bodyweight plus 20 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 3 reps at bodyweight plus 20 lbs  

cg cable pushdown - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 120 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 125 lbs

Good workout. Low volume but it had to be because I had to let my dad use the car. I didn't know how this workout was going to turn out because I got to the gym after only being awake for an hour and I had a small breakfast because I didn't have time to make/eat alot. 

I was very happy with my bench pressing today. I didn't plan on doing that sixth set but 195 for three went up suprisingly easy. (flash back to last week when I only got 195 for a grinding 1 rep when I had a spotter). I decided to go for 200 for 3 but only got two and had the bar stuck on my chest. Lawl, I asked some guy to help me get it up. I didn't really feel that embaressed though. I had the second rep locked out and I was thinking to myself "Rack, or just one more like planned" I held it up for about 3 seconds then let it down and only made a few inches of my chest.

I think the rest of my w/o suffered though because I brought my body to failure on my last bench press set and first incline db set. On my second set of incline db it took me like 6 seconds to get one rep. I was silly. It was feeling some weird pains my chest too which kind of psyched me out. Oh well!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

Damn, you do a lot of reps for your warmups =p


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn, you do a lot of reps for your warmups =p



Really? I like to have a thorough warm up because my shoulders give me trouble.


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Really? I like to have a thorough warm up because my shoulders give me trouble.



I don't warm up, but I do stretch at least. Maybe that is why my shoulder went to hell in a hand basket two months ago.
Maybe I will start doing warm-up sets.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 8, 2006)

I would never stretch before weightlifting, it usually makes one weaker while warming up before makes you stronger. 
incline dumb bell press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at x2 80 lbsPR
set #2 - 1 rep at x2 80 lbs  What happened here man? Everything else was good though i mean 2 reps at 200 pounds is good at 170ish.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I would never stretch before weightlifting, it usually makes one weaker while warming up before makes you stronger.
> incline dumb bell press - RI 90 seconds
> set #1 - 5 reps at x2 80 lbsPR
> set #2 - 1 rep at x2 80 lbs  What happened here man? Everything else was good though i mean 2 reps at 200 pounds is good at 170ish.



I think it was because I went to failure on my last bench press set and first incline db. Failure is no fun. Plus I was getting weird pains in my chest and it kind of screwed with the remainder of my workout.

thanks. I was happy with it.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I don't warm up, but I do stretch at least. Maybe that is why my shoulder went to hell in a hand basket two months ago.
> Maybe I will start doing warm-up sets.



I think I read that static stretching isn't good before workout but good for post workout. I would def. start doing warm up sets, they get the muscles warmed up for moving weight. Just make sure you don't use a weight that fatigues you. I can't give you the exact reasons why it is good to because I don't remember every from the article but maybe I can find it.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 9, 2006)

Activates the CNS i believe. Plus once your mind gets used to the motion it makes it easier.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2006)

Weight was 173 lbs this morning.

Today's workout - 

chin ups RI 60-80 seconds
set #1 - 7 reps at bodyweight
set #2 - 7 reps at bodyweight
set #3 - 7 reps at bodyweight

dumb bell rows RI 80-90 seconds
set #1 - 7 reps each side at 80 lbs
set #2 - 7 reps each side at 80 lbs
set #3 - 7 reps each side at 80 lbs

These went strange, but well. My left arm was just jacking these out like nothing while my right was hanging on decently. Usually the other way around.

straight arm cable pull down RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 90 lbs 
set #2 - 10 reps at 95 lbs *PR*

single straight arm pulldowns RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 50 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs

I am just toying around with these, I am trying to find a good lat "isolation" movement. I think I will just scrap these though, they feel ghey.

conventional deadlifts(from the floor) RI 75- 120 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs(warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 225 lbs(warm up)
set #3 - 3 reps at 295 lbs DOH
set #4 - 3 reps at 305 lbs DOH
set #5 - 2 reps at 315 lbs DOH *PR*

Ah yes, finally pulled the six plates...and for reps! Been wanting to do this for a while. I was planning on doing 3 reps but I didn't for a few reasons:
I was pausing and realising tension at the bottom of every rep, making the reps harder. I didn't want to grind out a last rep in fear of poor form.
Didn't want to rape my CNS too much. I still kind of wish I just did it. Oh well.

incline alternating db curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs *PR*

standing EZ bar curls - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 20 lbs + bar
set #2 - 10 reps at 20 lbs + bar

^I did these with a two second contraction and a two second eccentric.

single arm machine curls - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps each arm at 35 lbs(slow eccentric)
set #2 - 12 reps each arm at 35 lbs(slow eccentric)

Good workout. More isolation movements than I usually do though. Finally pulled 315, I was happy about that. My lower back was/is raped like never before after those deadlifts. Was a good kind of rape though.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 9, 2006)

wow 315 is great man. I'm catching up to you on pull ups lol. It's funny your only like 10-12 pounds more than me yet are so much stronger.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> wow 315 is great man. I'm catching up to you on pull ups lol. It's funny your only like 10-12 pounds more than me yet are so much stronger.



Thank you.

Strength can take a while to develop. I am alot stronger now at 173 lbs than I was at 190 lbs(except for my squat). Takes consistanty. Keep at it and eventually you will be moving big fucking weights! I'm still not that close to where I want to be though. Even though it felt good to get 315 I still feel like it is light weight, not that It was easy to lift though, I was digging deep to get those reps. I wanna be lifting 500 plus though. I'm happy with my progress though.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 9, 2006)

I guess our goals are a little different. Which i respect  getting stronger and power lifting. My goal is purely looking big with or without the strength. I realize that to get big one must lift heavy ass weights so don't get me wrong.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I guess our goals are a little different. Which i respect  getting stronger and power lifting. My goal is purely looking big with or without the strength. I realize that to get big one must lift heavy ass weights so don't get me wrong.



Yeah. They are both very hard to achieve. With pure bodybuilding you gotta eat so much. I used to be just about bodybuilding and I remember stuffing myself so much. It got to me after a while. I can remember my breakfasts, 2 whole eggs, 1 1/2 cups of egg white, 4 peices of whole grain toast...everyone morning. I still eat alot but it isn't as much of an issue of volume anymore. I plan on just eating over maintenance slightly for a while and gain size and strength.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 9, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Yeah. They are both very hard to achieve. With pure bodybuilding you gotta eat so much. I used to be just about bodybuilding and I remember stuffing myself so much. It got to me after a while. I can remember my breakfasts, 2 whole eggs, 1 1/2 cups of egg white, 4 peices of whole grain toast...everyone morning. I still eat alot but it isn't as much of an issue of volume anymore. I plan on just eating over maintenance slightly for a while and gain size and strength.


Lol light weight jk man. I eat on a bulk diet i eat 114g turkey 1 whole grapefruit 2 bowls of oatmeal(water weighs more than oatmeal) 1 whole egg and 16 almonds lol i eat like a powerlifter Chuck did it to me. My biggest meal is 1 cup of turkey 2 cups of oatmeal 3 cups of water or it's dry 3cups of veggies 1 medium apple and 16 almonds lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Yeah. They are both very hard to achieve. With pure bodybuilding you gotta eat so much. I used to be just about bodybuilding and I remember stuffing myself so much. It got to me after a while.* I can remember my breakfasts, 2 whole eggs, 1 1/2 cups of egg white, 4 peices of whole grain toast*...everyone morning. I still eat alot but it isn't as much of an issue of volume anymore. I plan on just eating over maintenance slightly for a while and gain size and strength.



I used to have 2 whole eggs, 3/4 cup egg whites, 1 cup of oatmeal (was supposed to be 1.5 cups, but I couldn't stomach that), .75 cups of cottage cheese, and a TBSP of flax oil every morning.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I used to have 2 whole eggs, 3/4 cup egg whites, 1 cup of oatmeal (was supposed to be 1.5 cups, but I couldn't stomach that), .75 cups of cottage cheese, and a TBSP of flax oil every morning.


 
I used to have a 10 egg omelet, 8 whites 2 whole. 4 slices WW toast, a cup of oatmeal, 1 TBSP of natty pb. every morning...talk about carbs...

I throw up just thinking about it.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> I used to have a 10 egg omelet, 8 whites 2 whole. 4 slices WW toast, a cup of oatmeal, 1 TBSP of natty pb. every morning...talk about carbs...
> 
> I throw up just thinking about it.


I'd have MUCH more trouble downing all those eggs/egg whites than I would the bread and oatmeal


----------



## fUnc17 (May 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'd have MUCH more trouble downing all those eggs/egg whites than I would the bread and oatmeal


 
The eggs were the easy part. By the time I finished the eggs and toast my oatmeal was completely dried up and disgusting... not very appealing. And then the peanut butter was the worst of all, I had eaten so much food before the PB that it wouldnt even go down, lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> The eggs were the easy part. By the time I finished the eggs and toast my oatmeal was completely dried up and disgusting... not very appealing. And then the peanut butter was the worst of all, I had eaten so much food before the PB that it wouldnt even go down, lol.


Well, what I do is fix my eggs eat them, fix my egg whites eat them, make the oatmeal, eat it, and then get my cottage cheese... That way everything's fresh/hot.

Anyway, it's time to eat breakfast for me =p


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> The eggs were the easy part. By the time I finished the eggs and toast my oatmeal was completely dried up and disgusting... not very appealing. And then the peanut butter was the worst of all, I had eaten so much food before the PB that it wouldnt even go down, lol.



Why not just cook the eggs and eat them. When you finish, then make the oatmeal and eat it. When it comes to the PB, have water with you. Whenever i eat it, i swallow it down with water or otherwise it's gonna get stuck in my throat and i can't get it down. I hate that feeling.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Why not just cook the eggs and eat them. When you finish, then make the oatmeal and eat it. When it comes to the PB, have water with you. Whenever i eat it, i swallow it down with water or otherwise it's gonna get stuck in my throat and i can't get it down. I hate that feeling.



Heh, that's what I was saying.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

lawl actually I forgot I had 1/2 cup of oat meal too w/ half a banana.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

lawl it is funny what we put ourselves through. I can remember several times eating to the point where my body was like "fuck this!", but I just kept stuffing it down. Then shitting twice a day was always fun. I remember once I made up a ton of scrambled eggs and I had to do something after I made them and when I came back I had to eat this huge plate of cold eggs. 

It is funny how my idea of diet has come about too. I used to eat so shitty and now I worry about things like putting too much olive oil in my organic whole wheat spaghetti! 

...and on that note. Time to eat. I am going to try eggs and salsa today.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl it is funny what we put ourselves through. I can remember several times eating to the point where my body was like "fuck this!", but I just kept stuffing it down. Then shitting twice a day was always fun. I remember once I made up a ton of scrambled eggs and I had to do something after I made them and when I came back I had to eat this huge plate of cold eggs.
> 
> It is funny how my idea of diet has come about too. I used to eat so shitty and now I worry about things like putting too much olive oil in my organic whole wheat spaghetti!
> 
> ...and on that note. Time to eat. I am going to try eggs and salsa today.



Wow, are you my lost twin? I basically have the same mindset you have now. I used to eat junk all the time back then but now i constantly worry about the timing of my meals and getting those carbs/protein/fats in AND drinking lots of water.

The average shits i take i day is 3-4 .. no joke. It sucks.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Wow, are you my lost twin? I basically have the same mindset you have now. I used to eat junk all the time back then but now i constantly worry about the timing of my meals and getting those carbs/protein/fats in AND drinking lots of water.
> 
> The average shits i take i day is 3-4 .. no joke. It sucks.



lawlerskeets 

My friends think I'm being oversensative to what I eat and shit but most people don't realize how much your diet effects you. Once you can manipulate it you can do anything with your body.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> *lawl it is funny what we put ourselves through. I can remember several times eating to the point where my body was like "fuck this!", but I just kept stuffing it down. Then shitting twice a day was always fun. I remember once I made up a ton of scrambled eggs and I had to do something after I made them and when I came back I had to eat this huge plate of cold eggs. *
> 
> It is funny how my idea of diet has come about too. I used to eat so shitty and now I worry about things like putting too much olive oil in my organic whole wheat spaghetti!
> 
> ...and on that note. Time to eat. I am going to try eggs and salsa today.



Hehe, that reminds me of the fun time I had going from 173 to 190 in the fall/winter... Sounds pretty much exactly the same...


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawlerskeets
> 
> My friends think I'm being oversensative to what I eat and shit but most people don't realize how much your diet effects you. Once you can manipulate it you can do anything with your body.



I think we are all in that mind state now. My parents didn???t monitor what I ate when I was a kid. My mother is one of the best southern cooks of all times. Every night, my mom fixed stuff like fried chicken, with mash potatoes, cornbread, collard greens, and homemade squirrel gravy. God damn that shit was good. I weighed as much in the seventh grade as I do now. I was a rolly polly.

Now I am in tip top shape. I will not eat anything unless I know the nutritional breakdown of the food. If I taste sugar, I will spit food out.
It is a complete 180.

that is why these forums are so important to me. My driends just don;t understand why I do what I do, so I come to you guys for a feeling of belonging again.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I think we are all in that mind state now. My parents didn???t monitor what I ate when I was a kid. My mother is one of the best southern cooks of all times. Every night, my mom fixed stuff like fried chicken, with mash potatoes, cornbread, collard greens, and homemade squirrel gravy. God damn that shit was good. I weighed as much in the seventh grade as I do now. I was a rolly polly.
> 
> Now I am in tip top shape. I will not eat anything unless I know the nutritional breakdown of the food. If I taste sugar, I will spit food out.
> It is a complete 180.
> ...



I know IM is the only place I can talk about shit. I try not to talk about lifting around my friends because they usually think I am trying to impress them. It is such a big part of my life it is hard not to talk about.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I know IM is the only place I can talk about shit. I try not to talk about lifting around my friends because they usually think I am trying to impress them. It is such a big part of my life it is hard not to talk about.



Heh, thankfully some of my friends are fairly into it... A couple of them started a LONG time ago, back in early middle school and they've somewhat motivated me... They're both benching 315-365 now, and the heaviest one weighs about 190.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

So today my lats, spinal erectors, lower back, AND *biceps* are sore. I haven't had biceps sore in I don't know how long. My lower back is very sore but it is a good sore. It is a nice feeling.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 10, 2006)

lucky can you get your shoulders sore easily? I agree IM is the place i come to be around like minded people like me. People look at me weird when i squat. People ask me if I'd like some candy or sweet i say no. People stare when i eat out of Tupperware containers that have veggies in them with lean protein. I throw away the bun at BBQ and get odd looks. But at IM I'm normal everyone here does similar stuff and this forum is my way of just speaking the same language with people.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> lucky can you get your shoulders sore easily? I agree IM is the place i come to be around like minded people like me. *People look at me weird when i squat*. People ask me if I'd like some candy or sweet i say no. People stare when i eat out of Tupperware containers that have veggies in them with lean protein. I throw away the bun at BBQ and get odd looks. But at IM I'm normal everyone here does similar stuff and this forum is my way of just speaking the same language with people.




That is when you turn around and yell "Fuck off tool!"

My anterior deltoids get sore often and my posterior occasionally. The lateral delts never really get sore for me though.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2006)

Weight was 174 lbs this morning.

Today's workout - 

standing overhead bb press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps at 135 lbs 
set #2 - 4 reps at 135 lbs *PR*

Wow these were easy. I am impressed with myself. I'm just gonna keep bumping these up 5 lbs every week because so far is has been working great.

face pulls - RI 60-75 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 135 lbs *PR*

dips RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at bodyweight
set #2 - 10 reps at bodyweight *PR*

dumb bell lateral raises - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at 30 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at 30 lbs *PR* drop set w/
20 reps each arm at 15 lbs

only did the drop set on set #2
Funny how heavy 15 lbs feels on a drop set between reps 15-20

dumb bell static holds RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 35 seconds at x2 100 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 22 seconds at x2 100 lbs 

PR-mania today. Great workout. I am looking forward to squats tommarow.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 11, 2006)

Nice workout, especially the overhead presses.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workout, especially the overhead presses.



ty ty!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2006)

Yea man you must have some iron clapped shoulders. Good dips also.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Yea man you must have some iron clapped shoulders. Good dips also.



lawl, thank you, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2006)

FuFu what's your current split or routine for workouts. My bad if you already posted it. Dude i think i'm gonna lower the reps to like 6-8 range for a while with the squats changing between 8-12 and 5-6


----------



## Seanp156 (May 12, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> FuFu what's your current split or routine for workouts. My bad if you already posted it. Dude i think i'm gonna lower the reps to like 6-8 range for a while with the squats changing between 8-12 and 5-6



Here you go, on page 9 



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> This is my workout template.
> 
> monday - bench work/hypertrophy training on chest/shoulders/triceps
> tuesday - deadlift work/hypertrophy training on back/biceps
> ...


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2006)

Brutus*hides face in shame and cries* lol thanks man.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 12, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Brutus*hides face in shame and cries* lol thanks man.



Hehe, NP... I just remembered him posting it at some time, so I went back to find it.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2006)

lawl, thanks sean.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2006)

I believed I pulled my left "serratus anterior". Weird pain I keep getting. I think it should be fine by monday though. Won't matter today because it is squat time!


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2006)

Today's workout - 

squats RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 6 reps at 215 lbs (ATG)
set #3 - 6 reps at 215 lbs (ATG)
set #4 - 6 reps at 215 lbs (ATG)
set #5 - 6 reps at 225 lbs (ATG) *PR (for ATG)*

Awesome squattage today. My mental game is getting stronger. I just turned my music wicked loud and unracked the weight and got to it, I am getting more confident on these ATG's. I decided to kick the weight up a bit on the last set.

leg extensions RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 210 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 195 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at 180 lbs, 3 reps at 165 lbs, 3 reps at 150 lbs, 3 reps at 135 lbs, 3 reps at 120 lbs, 3 reps at 105 lbs, 3 reps at 90 lbs, 3 reps at 75 lbs, 3 reps at 60 lbs, 3 reps at 45 lbs, 3 reps at 30 lbs, 3 reps at 15 lbs

Most painful dropset I have ever done. I don't know why I decided to do it. Wanted to shock my legs a bit. I had an amazing pump after this. I couldn't even bend my leg back it was so tight.

stiff-legged deadlifts (sumo stance) - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 10 reps at 225 lbs DOH
set #3 - 10 reps at 225 lbs DOH

seated leg curl - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 165 lbs

smith calve raises - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 155 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 165 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 185 lbs *PR*

Awesome workout. Great ending to this week's sessions. I am not going to do anything on the weekend except eat, play video games, watch TV, and hang out with friends. 

EDIT: I have no friends. 

lawl


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2006)

Mmm I had a delicious 1000 calories breakfast this morning


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> EDIT: I have no friends.
> 
> lawl


 I feel like that too after high school... You hardly get a chance to know someone switching classes every quarter, and I don't really hang out with many of my high school friends anymore since most of them just drink and smoke for fun...


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I feel like that too after high school... You hardly get a chance to know someone switching classes every quarter, and I don't really hang out with many of my high school friends anymore since most of them just drink and smoke for fun...



same here .. all my friends party a lot and some smoke. They have great personalities and are into sports and chillin and stuff, but the drinking is the only downside. So when they are drinking, i am having my protein shake. When they are eating pizza and fries, i am having chicken and potatoes.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2006)

I can't wait for college. You get a real weight room,can do what you want(eat in class/leave class),and get to learn mainly what you want.

Edit alot of my current friends drink and smoke since in England drinking isn't a real big deal.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I can't wait for college. You get a real weight room,can do what you want(eat in class/leave class),and get to learn mainly what you want.
> 
> Edit alot of my current friends drink and smoke since in England drinking isn't a real big deal.



Well I think it depends on the college if you can eat in class or leave whenever. In a big lecture it probably wouldn't matter. I don't want to take anything away from it though, it is awesome.

Doing you gen. eds suck though!


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2006)

Meh, I smoke(not cigarettes) and drink on occasion. I haven't had alcohol in like...6 months though, lawl. Everything in moderation and balance, though! I wouldn't fuck up my training over it though.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2006)

Weight is 176.5 lbs this morning.

Up 2 1/2 lbs from a few days ago. 
I think it because I pigged out yesterday.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2006)

Good for you man(i mean the weight gain not the pigging out lol.)


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Good for you man(i mean the weight gain not the pigging out lol.)



ty ty. 

I don't get my hopes up though because it be probably be shat away by the day's end. lawl.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2006)

Lol oh the joys of bodybuilding


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2006)

Today's workout -

bench press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 45 lbs(warm up)
set #2 - 10 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 2 reps at 200 lbs
set #4 - 2 reps at 205 lbs *PR*
set #5 - missed 210 lbs

Ahg, I was pretty tired today. Didn't get enough sleep. I wasn't feeling confident on any of my bench today. Meh. I did get a PR though, even though it was only 5 lbs. 

incline db press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 65 lbs

seated chest press machine - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 150 lbs

close grip EZ bar bench - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 70 lbs + bar
set #2 - 8 reps at 70 lbs + bar

close grip cable pushdown - RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 100 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 100 lbs

Ow, my triceps.

Today's workout was ok. It wasn't bad though. I kind of over exerted myself. The last 1/3 of my workout had to be comprimised a bit. I was expecting to get atleast 210 lbs on the ol' bench press today. I didn't feel nearly as "into" it as I did last week. I think I am gonna stray off from the high intensity benching for a while. Gonna start keeping it in the 6-10 range for the next couple weeks. Maybe pick up the db's a bit more on the flat press.


----------



## BigDyl (May 15, 2006)

If you cut out 2 reps at 200, and 2 reps at 205, you'd have hit 215.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> If you cut out 2 reps at 200, and 2 reps at 205, you'd have hit 215.



I think I could get that if I had been set up for "maxing out". I usually try to get PR's for reps. I'm getting close to 225 though!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 15, 2006)

So are maxes just really stressful on the CNS? I might try the Me on bench on Monday ME on squat and dead lift on weds then just hypertrophy training for two days then back to max effort and lower reps.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> So are maxes just really stressful on the CNS? I might try the Me on bench on Monday ME on squat and dead lift on weds then just hypertrophy training for two days then back to max effort and lower reps.



I don't a 1RM is anymore taxing than say a 2RM or 3RM. I just don't like maxing out that much. Just a preference thing for me.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2006)

Weight was 174 lbs this morning. I lost two lbs from my last pig out, lawl. I lose weight so easy. It is great being male, naturally thin, and 19.

Today's workout - 

chin ups - RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at bodyweight 
set #2 - 8 reps at bodyweight
set #3 - 8 reps at bodyweight 

single armed db row - RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each side at 85 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each side at 85 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps each side at 85 lbs

seated cable rows(neutral grip)- RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 165 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 165 lbs

These went fairly easy, especially since my lats and arms felt raped from the chin ups. I mean it wasn't _easy_ but you know what I mean.

straight arm pulldowns - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 100 lbs 
set #2 - 10 reps at 100 lbs *PR*

I actually was feeling these in my lats today. I wasn't going to do these today but some guy was using the only rack in the gym so I figured I'd kill the time with an isolation shindig.

conventional deadlifts(from the floor) - RI varied between 45-180 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 3 reps at 225 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 3 reps at 275 lbs (warm up)
set #4 - 1 rep at 320 lbs DOH
set #5 - 1 rep at 325 lbs DOH
set #6 - 1 rep at 330 lbs DOH *PR*
set #7 - missed 335 lbs, made it 3 inches of the ground.

Yay. Anything over 315 was a PR actually. I felt comfortable hitting ones today so I went for it. My hamstrings felt like they were splitting. I feel like I may have been able to hit 335-345 lbs if I wasn't raped from the past 3 sets. I'll just know where to start next week. 

The bodybuilder inside of me wanted to do some curls, I felt so tired. 

alternating bicep curls - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps each arm at x2 45 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each arm at x2 45 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each arm at x2 45 lbs

single arm machine preacher curls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 each arm at 51 lbs
set #2 - 12 each arm at 55 lbs
set #3 - 12 each arm at 55 lbs

Good workout. Got some good PR's. I did what I planned on doing. Nothing to complain about!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 16, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Weight was 174 lbs this morning. I lost two lbs from my last pig out, lawl. I lose weight so easy. It is great being male, naturally thin, and 19.
> 
> Today's workout -
> 
> ...


Lol. Gj on the pr i can't wait to see your squats man


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Lol. Gj on the pr i can't wait to see your squats man



lawl, thank you. 

I plan on knocking the weight up slowly for the next month doing ATG squats then going for a max on parallel after that.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2006)

Crap, I forgot to add cable rows from my workout, I just did though.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2006)

My spinal erectors are fucking sore this morning, good stuff. I'm heading down to Umass today to hang out with some friends so my diet is probably going to suck bawls, I think I can make do though.


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2006)

I realized today that my body is overtrained. I had no appetite this morning. When I went to the gym I felt like I could close my eyes and just take a nap. I was so out of it. I was starting to feel like I was having an OBE. My workout was five minutes long

Here it is:

standing overhead press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 75 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 3 reps at 140 lbs 
set #3 - 3 reps at 140 lbs *PR*

These reps were sloppy too. They were full ROM but still looked sloppy. I know I am cabable of getting 4 with out much trouble. 

I am feeling more tired as the day goes on. I'll rest today, tommarow, and if I feel up to it on saturday I will do a low volume leg day.

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Brutus_G (May 18, 2006)

That sucks man. I think you should take atleast 2 workout days off or maybe a whole week. I guess you could deload but i would just take a week off. GL FuFu. Lol still setting pr overtrained .


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 19, 2006)

are you getting at least 8 hours of sleep?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I realized today that my body is overtrained. I had no appetite this morning. When I went to the gym I felt like I could close my eyes and just take a nap. I was so out of it. I was starting to feel like I was having an OBE. My workout was five minutes long
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...



I'm starting to feel like that too, but I gotta get through next week since I've been building up to a 1RM on squats for monday... After that I'm planning on doing a low volume/moderate intensity split for a week, and then going back to Westside.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> That sucks man. I think you should take atleast 2 workout days off or maybe a whole week. I guess you could deload but i would just take a week off. GL FuFu. Lol still setting pr overtrained .



I am feeling alot better this morning actually. My appetite is back and my mind feels clearer. I'll see how I feel later. 




			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> are you getting at least 8 hours of sleep?



I have been, but not really. I'll be in bed for like 8-9 hours but I lose sleep quality because I always get woken up and it takes me a while to get back to sleep. I spelt better last night though. I think I got 10 1/2 - 11 hours of sleep, lawl



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'm starting to feel like that too, but I gotta get through next week since I've been building up to a 1RM on squats for monday... After that I'm planning on doing a low volume/moderate intensity split for a week, and then going back to Westside.



Gotta have heart. Yesterday was just maybe some fluke or something. I was SO out of it. Never ever felt like that in the gym. Good luck with that 1RM. I'm gonna do a squat 1 RM in about a month.



I am think I can handle it today. If I can get through today then I can rest the whole weekend like planned. 

Oh yeah, I just got some of those old Converse Chuck Taylors for lifting. Only 35 bucks!


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2006)

Today's workout - 

squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 5 reps at 235 lbs ATG
set #3 - 5 reps at 235 lbs ATG
set #4 - 5 reps at 235 lbs ATG
set #5 - 5 reps at 235 lbs ATG *PR for ATG*

The RI on the last set was like 15 seconds longer than the rest. I like squatting with the Chuck Taylors. Thumbs up.

one legged leg press - RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps each leg at 255 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each leg at 255 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each leg at 255 lbs *PR*

seated leg curl - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 170 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 185 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 190 lbs *PR*

smith calve raises - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 195 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 195 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 205 lbs
set #4 - 10 reps at 205 lbs *PR*

Great workout. I got alot of sleep last night. I think I had a shitty day yesterday because of poor sleep.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2006)

man your back and kicking ass. Nice pr s


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> man your back and kicking ass. Nice pr s



lawl, thanks.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 19, 2006)

Thats a lot of volume.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 19, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Thats a lot of volume.



14 sets is a lot?


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 19, 2006)

I do less than that for my entire upper body.

:/


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 19, 2006)

Hell of a job you're doin' here FuFu.  Very impressive .


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Hell of a job you're doin' here FuFu.  Very impressive .



Really? Thanks alot, I appreciate it. I still feel like I am relatively weak in the weight lifting world.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Thats a lot of volume.



You think so?

I mean technically, calve raises were about 28% of my workout, but I wouldn't even really consider those working sets.  

The bulk of the workout was squats and leg presses, the rest was isolation work which is hardly taxing on the body. I usually put 3 sets of some sort of sumo deadlift in there too.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2006)

Weight was 173.5 lbs this morning.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Really? Thanks alot, I appreciate it. I still feel like I am relatively weak in the weight lifting world.



Dude you're just getting you game on.  Two years from now you will be a very different person.  Just keep up the good work and add more sets as you feel ready.


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Dude you're just getting you game on.  Two years from now you will be a very different person.  Just keep up the good work and add more sets as you feel ready.



No shit man, Fu could teach many of the people on this site a thing or two about dedication. 
BTW, when are we going to get some photos put in your gallery?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 21, 2006)

If you mean me ... issues prevent that ... don't ask me what issues it just is what it is.  I know that makes me look bad but nothing can be done 'bout that right now.  No gallery pics is why I  don't normally comment in journals nor offer advice else where but FuFu has a great start goin here and I felt moved to give 'em his props.


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> If you mean me ... issues prevent that ... don't ask me what issues it just is what it is.  I know that makes me look bad but nothing can be done 'bout that right now.  No gallery pics is why I  don't normally comment in journals nor offer advice else where but FuFu has a great start goin here and I felt moved to give 'em his props.



Its fine, no big deal.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 21, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Its fine, no big deal.


I know KelJu and thanks ... also unlike some guys with no pics I'm not making any claims to be monsterously huge.  My stats for this site are nothing impressive.  6' tall, 225 pounds,  34 to 36 inch waist (I like baked pastry type foods ) , and my bench is around 300.  Nothing spactacular but I do lift and keep myslef in good condition.  My only bragging right is MMA from 15 years old to my mid 30's ... I'm 46 now.

I looked at your gallery KelJu and dude you look like you worked hard to get where you are ... well done.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Dude you're just getting you game on.  Two years from now you will be a very different person.  Just keep up the good work and add more sets as you feel ready.



Yeah, it takes time, but I don't plan on stopping anytime soon. Thanks for the support! I'm pretty happy where I am ATM. Still got a ways to go.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> No shit man, Fu could teach many of the people on this site a thing or two about dedication.
> BTW, when are we going to get some photos put in your gallery?



  Thanks.

I have a camera and I really want to put some pics up but I have noone to take them for me. I'm going to figure out the the timer mechanism though, I think I'll do that tonight.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2006)

Weight this morning was 173 lbs. It has been around there for about a week. I don't really care about gaining weight now. My numbers have been going up fine and if I don't get heavier, so be it, my lifting ratio will be better.

Just for referance, I started a slow bulk about 4 weeks ago, and I have gained 2-2 1/2 lbs while keeping my bf in the same area. I've actually got better definition in my legs since I gained weight. I'm guessing I will be gaining 2 lbs a month.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> My only bragging right is MMA from 15 years old to my mid 30's ... I'm 46 now.



What MA('s) did you specialize in? Did you compete? I had a short stint where I was into to Jiu Jitsu but I didn't have the time or energy to commit to it without sacrificing parts of my weight lifting routine. I didn't want to risk injury either and be out for a while. It is something I hope to get back into in the future.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 21, 2006)

I did several styles over the years but always stuck with the combination of weight training and MMA.  Give it a shot with serious intentions and you will be amazed at the way the two can come together.  Most guys get into the wild man party life too much to get the beni's the two can offer each other.  The stretching is of course a huge difference but the cardio from sparing or rolling as well as the speed from working the bag and the routines will give you a very healthy feeling about your progress as you lift.  The hardest part for me was leaving my ego at the door and just getting that day's work done.  I watched guys I lifted with get bigger than me but I still kept up with my fighting.  My strength gains stayed even with theirs but I wasn't gaining the mass like they were. 

 The three most important factors are stretching, rest, and diet ... drop any one of these and you will get injuries pretty quick.  LOL ... for me raw eggs, veggies, juice and ice all tossed into a blender was the big thing back then.  Yuck ... 

You have it made now with all the killer tasting sups out there.

You have a good roll goin here FuFu ...  don't let anything or anyone distract you from this road your on now.  Good luck on your journey ...


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I did several styles over the years but always stuck with the combination of weight training and MMA.  Give it a shot with serious intentions and you will be amazed at the way the two can come together.  Most guys get into the wild man party life too much to get the beni's the two can offer each other.  The stretching is of course a huge difference but the cardio from sparing or rolling as well as the speed from working the bag and the routines will give you a very healthy feeling about your progress as you lift.  The hardest part for me was leaving my ego at the door and just getting that day's work done.  I watched guys I lifted with get bigger than me but I still kept up with my fighting.  My strength gains stayed even with theirs but I wasn't gaining the mass like they were.
> 
> The three most important factors are stretching, rest, and diet ... drop any one of these and you will get injuries pretty quick.  LOL ... for me raw eggs, veggies, juice and ice all tossed into a blender was the big thing back then.  Yuck ...
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2006)

Ok I just put up some picture in my gallery. Hopefully I don't put myself to shame.

Here are my measurements, they were all measured cold.

right arm - 14.5 inches
right forearm - 12 inches
left arm - 14.25 inches
left forearm - 12 inches

right leg - 25 inches
right calve - 15.2 inches
left leg - 24.25 inches
left calve - 15 inches

neck - 14.5 inches

waist - 31.5 inches
hips - 37.5 inches

chest relaxed - 41 inches


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2006)

Today's workout, 5 am session today - 

bench press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 4 reps at 185 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps at 185 lbs
set #5 - 4 reps at 185 lbs

I realized today that my arms were pointing in a bit at the bottom, so I used a wider grip today. On the last set my elbows were flared out, dah! I need to work on that. I still can't use my heels to drive the weight, not even a little bit.

incline bench press RI - 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 155 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 155 lbs

They felt awkward because I've only done incline bb bench press once before. The incline was pretty steep too.

seated chest press RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 135 lbs (slow eccentric)
set #2 - 12 reps at 140 lbs (slow eccentric)

pec deck - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 at 180 lbs
set #2 - 5 at 170 lbs

cg bench - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 5 3/4 reps at 135 lbs

Fuck, these were easy until the last rep on both sets, I don't understand it. They go up fine and then on the last rep it becomes so much harder. Maybe it is mental. I came so close to locking out the last rep on the second set. It was funny because when I lowered the bar and prepared to sit up with it, some dude came running over. I was like "oh great". I just sat up quickly. He said "If you need a spot just let me know!". I was like "thanks". I hate having a spotter.

weighted dips 
set #1 - 4 reps at bodyweight + 25 lbs *PR*

I meant to do dips today. I knew something was missing. My workout was over but I added a set for good measure, they were freaking hard because my triceps were raped from cg bench.

Good workout. It lasted around 40 minutes.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2006)

Great stuff FuFu! I can't wiat till i can do weighted dips. Your Getting even stronger man slow down damn you so i can catch up lol.


Edit nice legs man


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2006)

lawl, thanks!

You'll get there eventually. It's a slow game.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, thanks!
> 
> You'll get there eventually. *It's a slow game.*



Regrettably . I get impatient sometimes.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Regrettably . I get impatient sometimes.



I think we all do. I know I do!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I think we all do. I know I do!



We just need to get on the sauce !!!


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2006)

I saw your picture gallery, Fu. 
Your hard work as paid off nicely dude.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I saw your picture gallery, Fu.
> Your hard work as paid off nicely dude.



thank you very much!


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2006)

Just uploaded my last two pics. It's weird being on the internet half naked. 

It's funny, this is like the only site where you can put these kind of pictures up and not appear to be an egotistical prick.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2006)

Today's workout - 

dumb bell rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 95 lbs (I warmed up with a barbell)
set #2 - 6 reps each side at 90 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps each side at 90 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps each side at 90 lbs

wide grip cable pulldown - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps at 180 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at 180 lbs 
set #3 - 4 reps at 180 lbs *PR*

neutral grip seated cable row - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 120 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 120 lbs

I did all my deadlift warm up sets and I was getting pains in my glutes, I've had it before. I also started feeling out of it. My body was saying "no" so I scratched deadlifts today.

barbell curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 75 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 75 lbs

single armed preacher curls - RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps each arm at 60 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps right arm at 60 lbs, 9 reps left arm at 60 lbs, then 3 at 50 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps each arm at 40 lbs

smith calf raise raises - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 215 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 225 lbs
set #4 - 10 reps at 225 lbs *PR*

Workout was good, but I started feeling spacey during the last 1/3 of it. Gah.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 23, 2006)

Nice, 95lbs DB rows for 10 reps ! I think they highest I've ever gone was 85 x 6.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Just uploaded my last two pics. It's weird being on the internet half naked.
> 
> It's funny, this is like the only site where you can put these kind of pictures up and not appear to be an egotistical prick.




LOL


----------



## Brutus_G (May 23, 2006)

Yea man you rowing some nice weight.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice, 95lbs DB rows for 10 reps ! I think they highest I've ever gone was 85 x 6.



lawl, no it was 95 lbs on a barbell for a warm up set. I wish I could get ten reps with a 95 lbs db. I was going to do bb rows today but my first working set just felt shitty, I don't like them. I figured there was no point in warming up again with the dbs.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, no it was 95 lbs on a barbell for a warm up set. I wish I could get ten reps with a 95 lbs db. I was going to do bb rows today but my first working set just felt shitty, I don't like them. I figured there was no point in warming up again with the dbs.


Oh... Well, 90 for 6 still isn't bad !


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2006)

Here is my gaming update.

I've been playing Sid Meyer's Civilization III for the past few days. This game is so addictive, hours go by so fast. Fucking Bablyonians keep biting my shit though, so I decided to rule by Facism and put all my funding into troops to rape them so hard up their asses. Then I realized it was more than I bargained for, so I loaded the game. If only life was the same.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 24, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Here is my gaming update.
> 
> I've been playing Sid Meyer's Civilization III for the past few days. This game is so addictive, hours go by so fast. Fucking Bablyonians keep biting my shit though, so I decided to rule by Facism and put all my funding into troops to rape them so hard up their asses. Then I realized it was more than I bargained for, so I loaded the game. If only life was the same.



 I looked into that game, but nothing about it looked better to me than Rome: Total War...


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I looked into that game, but nothing about it looked better to me than Rome: Total War...



Never heard of that game.

I had played Civ II alot in the past and I had Civ III for like 2 years and finally decided to install it. I like it alot.

I just watched a trailer of Rome: Total War and it def. doesnt look anything like the same type of game that Civizilation is. 

Civ II

Civ III


----------



## Seanp156 (May 24, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Never heard of that game.
> 
> I had played Civ II alot in the past and I had Civ III for like 2 years and finally decided to install it. I like it alot.
> 
> ...


The real time battles in Rome might not be, but there's a turn-based empire builder similar to Civ, though the main focus of the game is on the battles, and it's awesome 

Empire builder pic

another

battle pic


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> The real time battles in Rome might not be, but there's a turn-based empire builder similar to Civ, though the main focus of the game is on the battles, and it's awesome
> 
> Empire builder pic
> 
> ...



Dah, it does look similar after looking at those pics. I had wondered if the ones I saw were just battle cinematics or something.

Yeah the fighting in Civ is too realistic. So much shit can occur when you at war. Especially if you live in a democracy.  Friggen people protesting. I'm already more scientifically advanced that the other cultures, so I'll get nukes first and blow everyone up!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 24, 2006)

If you had to choose between gaming and weightlifting, what would you choose?

Nice wheels by the way, i wish i had those man


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> If you had to choose between gaming and weightlifting, what would you choose?
> 
> Nice wheels by the way, i wish i had those man



weightlifting. I can always find another way to waste me time, lawl. I would miss it dearly though.

Thank you!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 24, 2006)

I've played both games and civ3 is the best. that said and done my favorite all time comp game is starcraft it owes me at least 1 year of my life lol. I still play it.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2006)

Starcraft makes my pants creamy. I love that game.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Starcraft makes my pants creamy. I love that game.



Mmmm starcraft & broodwar, i loved those two back in the day... Same with Diablo 2... I wonder how many hours total I've spent wasting time on Diablo 2 on Battlenet...


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Starcraft makes my pants creamy. I love that game.




You never message me anymore, punk.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You never message me anymore, punk.



 


Civ III has been controlling my life. 

Don't you worry!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I wonder how many hours total I've spent wasting time on Diablo 2 on Battlenet...



that question hurts man... i couldnt even tell you lol. played that game for years before the xpac ever even came out.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 25, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> that question hurts man... i couldnt even tell you lol. played that game for years before the xpac ever even came out.



Heh, I'm lucky my cousin didn't convice me to get it too long before the expansion  came out... I can easily see having put more than 100 hours in it... Maybe even 200...


----------



## Seanp156 (May 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Civ III has been controlling my life.
> 
> Don't you worry!



BrokeFufuDyl Mountain?


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> BrokeFufuDyl Mountain?




er...ummm.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2006)

I am in the midst of making whole grain organic angel hair. Then I am going to make some meat balls and throw in some Ragu. Then top it all off with a side of natural yogurt w/ fruit and a big glass of water. Num nums.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> er...ummm.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2006)

Today's workout -

standing overhead bb press 
set #1 - 8 reps at 65 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 75 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 3 reps at 140 lbs  

Gah, I came closer to 4 reps than last time. I was stuck at like 4/5th the way up. I felt out of it today, again! Not as bad as last thursday. Whatevski, time to switch to db overhead presses. It has been long overdue. I just kept going ovrhd bb presses because my numbers just kept going up. They have halted though. 

face pulls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 120 lbs *PR for reps with that weight*
set #2 - 10 reps at 120 lbs

dips - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at bodyweight *PR*
set #2 - 10 reps at bodyweight

single armed db lateral raises - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps each arm at 25 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps each arm at 25 lbs drop set w/
10 reps each arm at 15 lbs

Reverse flies - RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 120 lbs *PR* I think it was, I haven't done these in months
set #2 - 8 reps at 120 lbs drop set w/
6 reps at 90 lbs

Ok workout. I am going to play tennis today and take tommarow off. Then on saturday I will do low volume legs. Who am I kidding, I'm gonna end up doing full volume because im a dumb face. Bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I have been thinking of changing my routine to upper/lower. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 25, 2006)

Upper/Lower for teh win kekeke!


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Upper/Lower for teh win kekeke!



Damn you are fast!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Damn you are fast!



Heh, well... All I had to do earlier was take a math test... So, I've just been sitting around for the past 2.5 hours... I gotta go mow my bro-in-law's lawn now though, he tore his ACL in a soccer game...


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, well... All I had to do earlier was take a math test... So, I've just been sitting around for the past 2.5 hours... I gotta go mow my bro-in-law's lawn now though, he tore his ACL in a soccer game...



Ow. I hear about so many ACL injuries.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2006)

taking a week off starting today. I realized I really should when I sleep 11 hours and only stay up 12-14. I've also been having the most fucked up experiences in my sleep. My body feels raped, and I just woke up. This should be a great weekend to fish.

I think two weeks would be prudent, but I just can't take that much time off.


----------



## KelJu (May 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> taking a week off starting today. I realized I really should when I sleep 11 hours and only stay up 12-14. I've also been having the most fucked up experiences in my sleep. My body feels raped, and I just woke up. This should be a great weekend to fish.
> 
> I think two weeks would be prudent, but I just can't take that much time off.




I know just how you feel bro. I hate taking off, because everything else in my life goes to shit until I return to the gym. My whole life as attached itself to lifting which has resulted in some fantastic motivation, but I have detached myself from things I use to enjoy. Mainly smoking, drinking, drugs, and video games. You can easily see why lifting is extremely good for me.  

I was suppose to take a week off after I finished my shock week, but I didn't and I think my body has paid the price.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 26, 2006)

Taking weeks off sucks and takes alot of balls to do if your dedicated. I take a week off at 5-8 weeks on. During the training weeks i might take a day off if i feel it's needed. Gl FuFu


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I know just how you feel bro. I hate taking off, because everything else in my life goes to shit until I return to the gym. My whole life as attached itself to lifting which has resulted in some fantastic motivation, but I have detached myself from things I use to enjoy. Mainly smoking, drinking, drugs, and video games. You can easily see why lifting is extremely good for me.
> 
> I was suppose to take a week off after I finished my shock week, but I didn't and I think my body has paid the price.



Yeah for the week my life won't feel balanced. I'm gonna end up partying with my time off probably. Still gonna stick with the diet strictly though. Going to be nice out this week which is good. Friggin went from 50 degree highs to 85-90. Living in a New England valley for the lose. Weather is so random.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Taking weeks off sucks and takes alot of balls to do if your dedicated. I take a week off at 5-8 weeks on. During the training weeks i might take a day off if i feel it's needed. Gl FuFu



Thanks.

I should be able to get it done. I am pretty tired so I don't even feel like working out today anyways, lawl. I know how important it is to take time off so that fact will help me rest.


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2006)

Weight was 174 this morning.

This sucks. I wanna go to the gym so bad.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2006)

Played tennis for 2 hours yesterday. Best day tennis-wise I've had in a while. I had my forehand topsin, backhand backspin/tospin, and drop shot all working. I did suck shit when it came to lobbing and charging the net with the floater. I think I'll play again today even though my knees and ankles are feeling meh.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2006)

My backhand pretty much always used to be better than my forehand, and I'm right handed too  .


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> My backhand pretty much always used to be better than my forehand, and I'm right handed too  .



my back hand topspin is usually more consistant than my forehand topsin, but if a sweet connection with my forehand I usually rape it. I actually rarely hit straight no spin shots because ever since I started playing I used topsin because my friend did too. We are the only two people to use alot of topsin out of the people I play with, so when my friend and I play other people it is kind of funny because when our bawls hit the court then bounce up high pretty fast and everyone gets pissed.

Then when I play someone who rarely used topsin I suck because I always expect the ball to pop up fast, but I'm getting better.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2006)

Played tennis for the last three days and this is what happens, lower back pain and tendonitis. Gah. I'm gonna keep it cool for the next three days, no sports. Rest my back and friday start up again with legs. Good thing the tendonitis only hurts when I actually play. Never bothers me from lifting.

The lower back pain is disheartening. It it really bothering me, it'll get over though. 3 days should be plenty. I think I over stretched it yesterday after tennis. It was so hot out and I had been playing for over an hour and half then I stretched. My muscles were super loose and I really stretched out. I don't think my body is used to being so loose, so when I stretched out hard I kind of messed my back up a bit. My hamstrings and feel a bit tight too.


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2006)

I had the same thing in my shoulder last week.  I switched the side of my body I sleep on from the hurt shoulder to the OK one, and it went away quick.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I had the same thing in my shoulder last week.  I switched the side of my body I sleep on from the hurt shoulder to the OK one, and it went away quick.



It is feeling a bit better now which is good. It was giving a weird sensation in my left hamstring. I am guessing by friday it should be fine. My friend had almost the exact same thing as me from playing tennis.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

So I weighed myself this morning and apparently I am 180 lbs. Like a week ago I was 173.5.  

I even weighed myself 5 times to make sure.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> So I weighed myself this morning and apparently I am 180 lbs. Like a week ago I was 173.5.
> 
> I even weighed myself 5 times to make sure.



 nice


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> nice



Maybe I was overtraining and not putting any weight on, so now that I am taking time off it just jumped up quickly. Who knows. I've been shitting like a beast recently too, doesn't make sense. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 31, 2006)

man! I've read that when not ripping muscle u store more carbs in ur muscle and each carb contains water that it brings in with it. Try reading this all of u guys just give it an honest read and keep an open mind. At first i was skeptical but i gave it a try and must admit it works and that when i weight lifted 5 times a week i saw no progress 4 times aweek progress improved. doing 3 times a week makes my strength shoot up. Iron man has a very similar laid out routine just a bit more work and weeks off.
http://www.ironaddicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3402

pt 2  http://www.ironaddicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3401


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

I might devise a new routine and end up lifting three times a week instead of four because of tennis and the good weather...but for now, time for a swim. hohohHO!


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

I'm going to start a new routine...any suggestions?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

Monday - Chest
Tuesday - Biceps
Wednesday - Forearms
Thursday - Off
Friday - Chest
Saturday - Biceps
Sunday - Off

Repeat

oh wait .. that's KEFE's routine

well, what are your goals? Size? Strength?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I might devise a new routine and end up lifting three times a week instead of four because of tennis and the good weather...but for now, time for a swim. hohohHO!



I really enjoyed 3 day a week programs when I did them, but they're just difficult to use with Westside and upper/lower splits without alternating days every other week, which for some reason I don't like...


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Monday - Chest
> Tuesday - Biceps
> Wednesday - Forearms
> Thursday - Off
> ...



I think size and strength, but I will concentrate more on hypertrophy during the summer.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed 3 day a week programs when I did them, but they're just difficult to use with Westside and upper/lower splits without alternating days every other week, which for some reason I don't like...



I am thinking 3 days a week, because I want to play alot of tennis this summer


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

Meh.... At this point, I don't want to continually rape my knees on the courts...


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Meh.... At this point, I don't want to continually rape my knees on the courts...



tell me about it, that is the worst part. That and my lower back.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

Hrmm... My back never bothered me, but then again I wasn't deadlifting or squating at the same time I was playing tennis.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hrmm... My back never bothered me, but then again I wasn't deadlifting or squating at the same time I was playing tennis.



My friend had the exact same back problem and he doesnt lift at all. I think it came out from twisting of the torso after hitting a hard forehand constantly.

I actually would prefer not to play tennis and put all energy into weight lifting but I love it so much, I can't resist.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

Well, there are a few you could do

I think the best would be an upper/lower split training 4 days a week. 

For example, 

Mon - Upper
Tues - Lower
Wed - Off
Thurs - Upper
Fri - Lower
Sat and Sun - Off

Take a look at my routine i just posted for further details if you are interested


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Well, there are a few you could do
> 
> I think the best would be an upper/lower split training 4 days a week.
> 
> ...



I was actually thinking something like that. Maybe I will try P/RR/S


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I was actually thinking something like that. Maybe I will try P/RR/S



I tried that and got bored after 2-3 weeks. It places too much emphasis on bodypart training only. I like to focus more on compound exercises and get all my muscles and stabilizers involved and its more rewarding leaving the gym rather than finishing off a burnout set of bicep curls.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I tried that and got bored after 2-3 weeks. It places too much emphasis on bodypart training only. I like to focus more on compound exercises and get all my muscles and stabilizers involved and its more rewarding leaving the gym rather than finishing off a burnout set of bicep curls.



dah, I think I may try this upper lower idea. and alternate between high and low reps


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> dah, I think I may try this upper lower idea. and alternate between high and low reps



Don't get me wrong, P/RR/S is still a great program and his second version of it just came out with more advanced techniques used (search for it on the training forums). You can still give it a shot if you want but it just wasn't for me.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, I have mixed feelings about P/RR/S... I tried it when I was only about 5 months total into training, and I used it for about 9 weeks and really liked it. Then, about 3-4 months ago I thought I'd give it a go again, and I think I quit during the 2nd or 3rd week and switched to an upper lower split... It just didn't feel right to me at all after doing Westside...


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)




----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>



oh baby

lawl, that guy is really 1337 too.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> oh baby
> 
> lawl, that guy is really 1337 too.



he looks like that leet krew model in CS (shaved head and sunglasses)


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2006)

So I decided to start back today instead of yesterday, just to dip my feet in the water before plunging into heavy weight.

I also weighed myself and now I weigh 175 lbs. I'm confused, it keeps jumping around.

I felt really tired today too which was fucking ghey.
Today's workout - 

I did db shoulder presses and on the first set my left shoulder decided to pop out of place, so I dropped the dumb bell. It didn't hurt but it was scary. That has happened a couple times before. I have basically decided not to do db shoulder presses anymore than my 8 RM.

cable face pulls - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 135 lbs *PR*

dips - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 at bodyweight
set #2 - 10 at bodyweight

dips felt hard today, GAH.

db lateral raises - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at 30 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at 30 lbs

reverse flies - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 90 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 90 lbs

incline db curls - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs

cg cable pushdowns - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 120 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 120 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 120 lbs

Today's workout was random, something I hate doing. I am starting a new routine monday so today I just diddled around with shit.

I am debating on what I want to do. I want to have some very organized and planned out by monday.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2006)

Decided to go with total body workouts x3 a week.

*Week I:*

*Workout A:*

Back squats ??? 2x4
One legged leg press ??? 2x4

DB rows ??? 2x6
Weighted WG Pullups ??? 2x4

Incline BB press ??? 2x6
Flat DB press ??? 2x6

Curl variation ??? 3x10

*Workout B:*

Deadlifts ??? 3x4
Seated leg curls ??? 2x6

Push Press ??? 2x4
Weighted dips ??? 2x4

Barbell rows ??? 2x6
Seated neutral grip HS row ??? 2x6

Triceps isolation ??? 3x10

*Workout C:*
Front squats ??? 3x6
Leg extension ??? 2x6

Weighted MG chin ups ??? 2x4
Straight arm pulldowns ??? 2x6

Flat BB press ??? 2x4
Incline DB press ??? 2x6

Calve raises ??? 3x10



*Week II*

*Workout A:*
Back Squats ??? 2x8
Leg press ??? 2x15


Supinated bent row ??? 2x8
Front WG pulldowns ??? 2x10

Incline BB press ??? 2x10
Seated chest press ??? 2x12

Curl variation ??? 3x15

*Workout B: *

Sumo stiff-legged deadlifts ??? 4x8

DB shoulder press ??? 2x8
Seated triceps press ??? 2x12

Neutral grip pull-ups ??? 2x8
Seated cable row ??? 2x10

Triceps isolation 3x15

*Workout C:*
Rack deadlifts ??? 2x8
Front squats ??? 2x8

DB rows ??? 2x10
Pullover machine ??? 2x12

Flat bench press ??? 3x10
Cable flies ??? 2x10

Calve raises ??? 3x15


I will do both of these(Week I and II) workouts twice in a row. Then I will take the rep ranges from Week I and switch with week II and then do that twice in a row, then switch back again. Rep ranges on some bodyweight movements will probably change as I get stronger with them. I will do these monday, wednesday and friday, then take the weekend off. I'm excited, I am trying some stuff I have never done(rep ranges and movements). I'll stick with this for the summer and then probably change to a more strength ortiented routine once I get to college.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 1, 2006)

Why ya doin that FuFu?  Full body in one routine I meant to ask ...


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Why ya doin that FuFu?  Full body in one routine I meant to ask ...




I am starting fullbody workouts to change things up. I have been doing the same thing(more or less) since I started working out. I also plan on playing alot of tennis this summer so I only wanted to lift weights three times a week instead of four. I think it is good for me either way though, my routines have become very monotonous.

I figure my body will react different to this kind of routine, hopefully in a good way. I haven't totally decided either if this is what I want to do, but it was fun to make and I can always use it in the future.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2006)

Now I am leaning towards a 4 day upper lower routine.
I can't decide.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 1, 2006)

I've never done well with a full body unless it was a make up from missing several days when I travel.  I always wound up over training something and in a few days my reps were harder to hit.  In a few weeks I saw my gains slow as well.  I'm not saying don't ... just reflecting on how that worked out for me.  It's gonna be interesting to see how your numbers are affected.  I just needed more recovery time per group and was not getting effective gains when I did full body.

Good luck FuFu.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

This is the most complex routine ever concieved.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> This is the most complex routine ever concieved.



lawl, I'll let you use it, 80 bucks!


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2006)

Weight was 174-175 this morning.

My last workout until I change up my routine on monday!

Today's workout - 

*squats *- RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 3 reps at 185 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 4 reps at 245 lbs _ATG_
set #4 - 4 reps at 245 lbs _ATG_
set #5 - 4 reps at 245 lbs *PR for ATG*

*sumo deadlifts from a 2" deficit *- RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps at 245 lbs DOH
set #2 - 4 reps at 255 lbs DOH
set #3 - 4 reps at 265 lbs DOH

I did these concentrating on speed and acceleration. They were very easy. I was popping these up pretty well.

*leg extension* - RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 255 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 195 lbs

*seated leg curl* - RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 195 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 12 reps at 165 lbs

*smith calve raises *- RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps at 135 lbs

I did these reps strictly with a short pause at the bottom and top

Great workout. The weight wasn't feeling that heavy on the big lifts. I thought my squats might be shitty because I've been playing tennis alot the past week and I had played last night. Nope, squats went fine and I had some decent speed on them considering the weight, the last 1/3 of the rep I would snap it up pretty fast. The week off was a success.

My left shoulder has started hurting from my little incident yesterday. Doesn't really hurt that much but I will ease of it for a bit.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't fuck around with your shoulder man, trust me.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Don't fuck around with your shoulder man, trust me.



I actually thought of your shoulder injury, what exactly did you do to it?


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2006)

Finished half of my upper/lower 4 day split I am making up. I'm pretty excited about starting it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2006)

Gahh, last night my friend had a party and I decided to go because he is leaving for the army this month. Drank too much which ended up in a horrible night of sleep and the feeling of shittyness I have right now. Ever since I woke up I've been waiting for night so I can go back to sleep. Maybe it isn't so bad though, I'll get back onto an earlier schedule. 

Gonna go check out a job position tommarow morning to be some breakfast attendent at some rich trendy Inn, hopefully I can get some good pay if I get the jorb. Hopefully it doesn't involve me getting up super early though, we will see.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Gahh, last night my friend had a party and I decided to go because he is leaving for the army this month. Drank too much which ended up in a horrible night of sleep and the feeling of shittyness I have right now. Ever since I woke up I've been waiting for night so I can go back to sleep. Maybe it isn't so bad though, I'll get back onto an earlier schedule.
> 
> Gonna go check out a job position tommarow morning to be some breakfast attendent at some rich trendy Inn, hopefully I can get some good pay if I get the jorb. Hopefully it doesn't involve me getting up super early though, we will see.




True Story, you'll probably have to wake up at like 5:30 AM.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I actually thought of your shoulder injury, what exactly did you do to it?



I have no idea, but I think I tore a muscle, because after two months of no shoulder activity, it healed up very nicely. All I am saying is if it hurts, don't workout it. Give a few weeks, and if it doesn't hurt you next time you lift heavy with it, you should be good to go.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

Weight was 174.5 lbs this morning. I went to bed at 10:00 pm and got out of bed at 12:00 pm. I woke up several times and it took me a while to get back to sleep, so I really got 12 hours of sleep instead of 14. 

Shoulder pain is gone, back pain is gone and knee pain is gone. I thought I would have to live on ibuprofen for a while. My body isn't hurting and I'm nice and rested to start my new routine today.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

Today's workout -

weighted wg pullups - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps +15 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps +15 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps +15 lbs *PR*

damn, doing these weighted were hard, first time doing them(weighted).

db rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each side at 95 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each side at 95 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps each side at 95 lbs *PR*

cable straight arm pulldowns - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 120 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 120 lbs *PR*

db flat bench - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at x2 75 lbs

weighted dips - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps +25 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 3 reps +25 lbs  

I'm gonna drop weighted dips for a while, they give me pains in the shoulder the next day.

cable flies - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 60 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 50 lbs

incline db curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs *PR*

single arm machine curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at 40 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at 40 lbs *PR*

Good workout, but I need to cut the volume down a bit. I was getting good numbers, but it wasn't easy, I was feeling raped the entire workout.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

Tommarow I am doing front squats for the first time, anybody have some tips for me?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Tommarow I am doing front squats for the first time, anybody have some tips for me?


yea, rack the BB the olympic lifters way so in further weeks you will be able to handle higher weight, if you rack it like a bodybuilder its alot harder with heavier weight


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Tommarow I am doing front squats for the first time, anybody have some tips for me?



Why are you switching to front squats? Btw, what are the advantages of a front squat over a regular squat?


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Why are you switching to front squats? Btw, what are the advantages of a front squat over a regular squat?



I am doing an upper/lower twice a week so I am doing both front and back squats with lower volume. 

Front squats put less presure on your back and more on the quads, or so I hear.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> yea, rack the BB the olympic lifters way so in further weeks you will be able to handle higher weight, if you rack it like a bodybuilder its alot harder with heavier weight



Alrighty, thanks.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree with the front squats. I started out BB style and the most i can handle is 205 because it's very heavy and puts a lot of pressure on your delts. I have to start learning how to do it olympic style in order to do more weight.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

How do your guys front squats compare to back?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> How do your guys front squats compare to back?



My front squats are pretty good compared to my back. However, you will always be able to do more weight doing back squats because your traps and lower back can handle more weight than your delts but it should still be relatively close.

My back squat is usually between 225-275 and my front squat is usually between 185-215 .. (i'm using the maximal range of heavy weight i can use). To be honest with you, i love doing front squats because of many reasons.

a) Takes pressure of your spine
b) Greater ROM .. i am able to squat deeper
c) For me, it hits the quads more
d) More intense/challenging which is more rewarding


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I agree with the front squats. I started out BB style and the most i can handle is *205* because it's very heavy and puts a lot of pressure on your delts. I have to start learning how to do it olympic style in order to do more weight.







			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> My back squat is usually between 225-275 and my front squat is usually between *185-215 *.. (i'm using the maximal range of heavy weight i can use). To be honest with you, i love doing front squats because of many reasons.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

I think I will enjoy them.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>



When i say, "i can handle 205" .. that means i can do 205 for reps which is usually between 6-8. Of course, 215 would only be a 1 or 2 RM but it's pointless in my case since i am training for hypertrophy.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> When i say, "i can handle 205" .. that means i can do 205 for reps which is usually between 6-8. Of course, 215 would only be a 1 or 2 RM but it's pointless in my case since i am training for hypertrophy.




Of course.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> When i say, "i can handle 205" .. that means i can do 205 for reps which is usually between 6-8. Of course, 215 would only be a 1 or 2 RM but it's pointless in my case since i am training for hypertrophy.




True Story, even though you can get 205 x 8, you can only get 215 x 1.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, even though you can get 205 x 8, you can only get 215 x 1.



BigDyl, have you ever done a front squat? BB Style? I am assuming you probably haven't. Even though 10 pounds doesn't seem a lot, it is when it comes to front squatting BB style because the load is is very heavy and puts a lot of pressure on my delts. When i do 205 for 6-8 reps, i am not talking about cake walking through them. Every rep is done very intensely with a lot of focus and energy. 

But i am sure you wouldn't understand. Go back to open chat where you belong. Foreman is calling you.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> BigDyl, have you ever done a front squat? BB Style? I am assuming you probably haven't. Even though 10 pounds doesn't seem a lot, it is when it comes to front squatting BB style because the load is is very heavy and puts a lot of pressure on my delts. When i do 205 for 6-8 reps, i am not talking about cake walking through them. Every rep is done very intensely with a lot of focus and energy.
> 
> But i am sure you wouldn't understand. Go back to open chat where you belong. Foreman is calling you.




True Story, it appears we need a Front Squat 1RM calculator.   

Guess I do Front Squat more than I do Back Squats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2006)

That some impressive pullups fufu. How does a bb rack a squat?


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> That some impressive pullups fufu. How does a bb rack a squat?



bb style 

weight lifting style 

and thanks.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> bb style
> 
> weight lifting style
> 
> and thanks.



weight lifting style = superior for front squats.


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2006)

Today's workout - 

sumo deadlifts - RI 2-3 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 3 reps at 225 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 3 reps at 315 lbs DOH
set #4 - 3 reps at 325 lbs DOH
set #5 - 3 reps at 340 lbs 1st rep DOH, 2rd and 3rd MG *PR*

Weeeeee, I just blew my last PR out of the water. My last PR was 335 for 1 and I just did 340 for a relatively easy 3 reps. I'm pretty sure the sumo stance helped me out, but I'm still really excited about it. I wasn't even going to go for a PR today either, the weight just felt light so I went for it. I did finally have to use a mixed grip on the last set. I actually did 3 1/2 reps because I couldnt continue with a double over hand. Just mixed my grip quickly and wow, it made a really big difference. 

front squats - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 45 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 95 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 115 lbs *PR* I guess, first time doing them.

these weren't hard on my legs at all but it put a ton of pressure on my collar bone/delts and wrists. I don't know exactly how to go about doing them. 

db lunges - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each leg at x2 65 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each leg at x2 70 lbs *PR*

seated leg curls - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 180 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 180 lbs

db turkish getups - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 3 reps(6 total) starting each side at 25 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps(6 total) starting each side at 30 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps(6 total) starting each side at 30 lbs *PR* First time doing them.

smith machine calf raises - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 155 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 155 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 155 lbs

Awesome workout. PR's all over the place. It was really satisfying. I like this upper/lower 4 day split so far.


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2006)

My best friend is leaving for the Army the end of this month.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice lifts.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice workout


> these weren't hard on my legs at all but it put a ton of pressure on my collar bone/delts and wrists. I don't know exactly how to go about doing them.



If i were you, i'd do them BB style first just to get used to having pressure on your delts. For me, it is easier to control the bar on your delts and i also have better stability when doing them. Try doing that way for a week or two (or whenever you get comfortable with them) and then switch over to the olympic style.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2006)

great deeadlift that is very impressive. Im sry to hear about ur friend and wish him the best.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2006)

Damn fu, your deads are looking great. 
I think I might start doing front squats with you, just to add some varaition to my workout.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Damn fu, your deads are looking great.
> I think I might start doing front squats with you, just to add some varaition to my workout.



Yeah, front squats were the only free weight movement that I would like to do to rape my quads. I mean there are lunges and hacksquats but front squats appeal to me...plus they looks badass.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> great deeadlift that is very impressive. Im sry to hear about ur friend and wish him the best.



lawl thanks. I mean, he wants to join so I'm happy for him...but it still kind of sucks.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2006)

Today's workout - 

incline bench press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 6 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 5 reps at 165 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps at 170 lbs *PR*
set #5 - 5 reps at 155 lbs

meh!

db shoulder press - RI 120 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 50 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 50 lbs

these were meh because my shoulders were pretty fatigued from incline press. That damn incline is too high.

neutral grip pulldown - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 165 lbs *PR?*

hammer strength seated row(one arm at a time) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 3 plates
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 3 plates + 10 lbs *PR*

lawl, I haven't done these in a while. I raped my last PR on this. They weren't even that hard, I might go up to 4 plates next week.

db lateral raises - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 35 lbs 
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 35 lbs *PR*

arm extension machine - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 80 lbs
set #2 - 9 reps at 90 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at 80 lbs

This machine feels awkward, I used to do it alot like way way way back when I first started. It makes my abs tighten up alot and get painful.

The push portion of my workout was OK. The pull was good. So many people in the gym today. I went at 4:30 pm when it gets packed. Seriously, the place is filled with so much talking, it was like a busy restaurant. I have to get up earlier so I can go during the morning again. The only pro of going at that time is the hot girls.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2006)

lawl, weight was 173 lbs this morning. I don't really care if I'm not gaining weight but I noticed I have been making size improvements and alot of strength improvements.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 9, 2006)

> The push portion of my workout was OK. The pull was good. _So many people in the gym today._ I went at 4:30 pm when it gets packed. Seriously, the place is filled with so much talking, it was like a busy restaurant. I have to get up earlier so I can go during the morning again. The only pro of going at that time is the hot girls.


FuFu you're doin great ...  ... and I totally hate it when the house is packed with people tryin to check each other out and chat more than to lift.  I find the AM crowd is normally the more dedicated crew to be around where I go.  The raquette ball courts are also easier to get a game at too. 

Weighted pull-ups are the shit ... and so are weighted dips.  Fun to watch ya evolve FuFu.  Keep up the good work man


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> FuFu you're doin great ...  ... and I totally hate it when the house is packed with people tryin to check each other out and chat more than to lift.  I find the AM crowd is normally the more dedicated crew to be around where I go.  The raquette ball courts are also easier to get a game at too.
> 
> Weighted pull-ups are the shit ... and so are weighted dips.  Fun to watch ya evolve FuFu.  Keep up the good work man



Thank you, sir. 

Yeah I prefer going to the gym in the morning. It's very quiet and calm and I get to use any equipment I want to...usually.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2006)

My lats and triceps are sore today, that hasn't happened in a while. Especially my lats...I don't know if they have ever been sore.

Today's workout - 

squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 3 reps at 255 lbs ATG
set #3 - 3 reps at 255 lbs ATG
set #4 - 3 reps at 255 lbs ATG *PR for ATG*

Ahg, I felt pretty out of it, but I did what had to be done.

single legged leg press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 255 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 275 lbs *PR*

Majorrrrrrrrrr PR on this. I remember struggling to get reps with 235 and now I did 275 with a greater ROM. 

DB Romanian deadlifts - RI 90-120 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 85 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 90 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at x2 95 lbs *PR*

These really kicked my ass. I didn't know if I had any left after the second set. I decided to kick up the weight and go for it anyways.

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 165 lbs 
set #2 - 12 reps at 165 lbs (slow reps, hold at top)

barbell static holds - RI 90-120 seconds
set #1 - 20 seconds at 225 lbs
set #2 - 20 seconds at 225 lbs
set #3 - 20 seconds at 225 lbs

stretchy stretch

Good workout, I was sweating buckets. I felt out of it but I had a great workout anyways. I will lower the volume next week a decent amount. I just got my racquet strung with new strings and next week is supposed to be nice for tennis.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice workout Fufu... Lats and Tris are my favorite muscles ever to be sore, especially at the same time.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workout Fufu... Lats and Tris are my favorite muscles ever to be sore, especially at the same time.



ty ty.

It is a nice feeling. My biceps were incredibly sore this week too, which was weird.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2006)

Heh, my bis never really get sore, but then again I hardly ever train them directly.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, my bis never really get sore, but then again I hardly ever train them directly.



I only did three sets and they were really sore for like 3 days.

On a side note: My friend just asked if I want to party tonight, and I had to decline any drinking. I have a feeling I am going to have to go through this alot this summer.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I only did three sets and they were really sore for like 3 days.
> 
> On a side note: My friend just asked if I want to party tonight, and I had to decline any drinking. I have a feeling I am going to have to go through this alot this summer.


Yeah, that's tough... I really want to hang out with a lot of my old high school friends this summer, but I know if we ALL get together, there will be drinking... I'm usually able to be very moderate about it and still have a good time though.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workout Fufu... Lats and Tris are my favorite muscles ever to be sore, especially at the same time.



My lats never get sore. I guess I still haven't learned how to target them directly.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> My lats never get sore. I guess I still haven't learned how to target them directly.



This is the first time my lats have been sore, I have got alot of size and strength gain regardless. I think it was because I did a new movement I had not done in a while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 10, 2006)

Good stuff fufu. On a intresting note my shoulders never get sore but today they are....Its like a gift lol


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2006)

My traps are incredibly sore today.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2006)

gaaaaaaah got 3 1/2 hours of sleep last night...or this morning. Had to wake up to watch the French Open final.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2006)

Today's workout -

weighted chinups - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps + 15 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps + 15 lbs *PR*

db rows - RI 120 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each side at 100 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each side at 100 lbs *PR*

flat db bench - RI 120 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 80 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 80 lbs

incline db bench - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 55 lbs
set #2 - 9 reps at x2 55 lbs ...wtf first set wasn't that hard

cable straight arm pulldown - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 130 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 130 lbs *PR*

incline curls 
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at x2 35 lbs

one armed machine preacher curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at 70 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at 70 lbs *PR*

Good workout, but I felt wasted the entire time. Felt nauseous afterwards. Probably because I didn't get that great of sleep over the weekend. I got some tennis to play in an hour too. I might take tommarow off depending on how I feel. Usually when I have a shitty feeling workout, the next day I feel great. I'll just listen to my body, I'm going low volume tommarow anyways.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2006)

Today's workout -

deadlifts(sumo) 
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 225 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 1 rep at 315 lbs (warm up)
set #4 - 3 reps at 350 lbs *PR*

front squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 95 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 6 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 145 lbs *PR*

These didn't bother me at all(except for some slight wrist discomfort). They felt alot better than last week, I think I found out how to do them. I shrug my shoulders up tightly and push my elbows out really far. Today's sets went super easy, I'll slowly work up on these.

db lunges
set #1 - 6 reps each leg at x2 75 lbs *PR*

db Turkish getups - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 3 reps starting from each side(6 total) at 35 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps starting from each side(6 total) at 35 lbs *PR*

Wow, I was raped after these.

smith calf raises - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 145 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 145 lbs

did some cool down walking then stretched. 
I have been stretching after workouts for the past couple weeks, I just haven't been logging it, I think I will now. I noticed I've become more flexible since I started stretching heavily after lifting weights, especially my hips.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2006)

Now I'm going to go take some Ibuprofin and get some sun.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice Sumos and front squats Fufu... I wish I could pull sumo style comfortably, but it always screws my hip flexors up for about a week after I do it...


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2006)

Good job Fufu and Sean on the dead lifts. You guys make me want to start doing them, but using lighter weight with lower reps.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice Sumos and front squats Fufu... I wish I could pull sumo style comfortably, but it always screws my hip flexors up for about a week after I do it...



When I first saw it I thought it looked like it put alot of pressure on the hips. It feels natural for me though, I'm gonna stick with it for a while. I've been stretching my hips regularly for a while now, they used to be a problem for me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 13, 2006)

I stretch mine every workout ~4 times a week and sumo deads still get them pissed off at me 

Maybe I'll have to ease into it... Just something like 2 sets of 6 with 225 or something.... Then build up and see how they feel.

Last time I did them, I did 4 sets of 6 @ 245. And I don't think I did any major lower body training for 1.5 weeks afterward.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Good job Fufu and Sean on the dead lifts. You guys make me want to start doing them, but using lighter weight with lower reps.



Thanks. Didn't you say you had a leg injury a while ago? Or maybe it was back. Is that why you haven't done them? If you do decide to start them, keep a very close conciousness on your form.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Thanks. Didn't you say you had a leg injury a while ago? Or maybe it was back. Is that why you haven't done them? If you do decide to start them, keep a very close conciousness on your form.



My back is always giving me fits. My mom and brother have both ruptured disk, so I don't ever want to risk doing it also. Anybody can strengthen their muscles in the back, but a disk doesn't get stronger or weaker, they only break.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> My back is always giving me fits. My mom and brother have both ruptured disk, so I don't ever want to risk doing it also. Anybody can strengthen their muscles in the back, but a disk doesn't get stronger or weaker, they only break.



Wow, guess it runs in the family huh? How'd your mom and brother rupture theirs?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow, guess it runs in the family huh? How'd your mom and brother rupture theirs?




My mom was cleaning the house, and my brother was carrying pipe on a construction job.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> My back is always giving me fits. My mom and brother have both ruptured disk, so I don't ever want to risk doing it also. Anybody can strengthen their muscles in the back, but a disk doesn't get stronger or weaker, they only break.



I hear you. I seem have to have chronic back discomfort. Usually very mild though. Actually isn't bothering me now though. 

Although you can't strengthen a disc(or so you say), building up the muscles in the lower back can act as cushioning(atleast so I heard). Still, lower back injurys from lifting weights are one of the worst, you don't want to fuck around.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I stretch mine every workout ~4 times a week and sumo deads still get them pissed off at me
> 
> Maybe I'll have to ease into it... Just something like 2 sets of 6 with 225 or something.... Then build up and see how they feel.
> 
> Last time I did them, I did 4 sets of 6 @ 245. And I don't think I did any major lower body training for 1.5 weeks afterward.



Maybe it just doesn't suit your body type. Who knows. I found sumo stance stiff legged deads can really hit those hamstrings if you push your ass out really far. Maybe the decreased ROM wouldn't bother your hips? Just an idea if you want to try something new.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2006)

This is true it must have something to do with body type. Deadlifts are easy for me while squats i get stuck in that hole sometimes. Gj on the deadlifts and thats some iimpressive rowing.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> This is true it must have something to do with body type. Deadlifts are easy for me while squats i get stuck in that hole sometimes. Gj on the deadlifts and thats some iimpressive rowing.



Thanks.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2006)

I need to weight myself, I think I am a couple lbs heavier than last recorded.

Worked on hypertrophy today.
Today's workout - 

bench press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 6 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 10 reps at 155 lbs
set #4 - 10 reps at 160 lbs

I suck at benching, but I felt satisfied.

shoulder press machine - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 130 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 120 lbs

neutral grip pulldown - RI 120 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 170 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 170 lbs *PR*

hammer strength row(one side at a time) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 3 plates + 20 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 3 plates + 10 lbs

close grip bench press - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 145 lbs

db lateral raises - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps each arm at 20 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps each arm at 20 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps each arm at 20 lbs

Wow, these were grueling for an isolation movement. Short RI's and high reps = pain.

Good workout but I pushed it a bit too hard. I think I will deload next week or go really low volume at same intensity. 

Today it is beautiful out so that means tennis. My game has been getting alot better. I'm getting nice dropshots, my forehand/backhand topspin is alot stonger, and I have actually have a decent volley game now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 15, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I need to weight myself, I think I am a couple lbs heavier than last recorded.
> 
> Worked on hypertrophy today.
> Today's workout -
> ...


Go home light weight lol jk man u are one hell of strong lifter


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Go home light weight lol jk man u are one hell of strong lifter



lawl, thanks. My bench press is my weakest lift for sure though.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 15, 2006)

why only 2 working sets of BP?


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> why only 2 working sets of BP?



I didn't want to do too much today because I was going to play tennis later.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 15, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, thanks. My bench press is my weakest lift for sure though.



Yeah, I used to suck ass at benching too... The sessions with the PLer's has definately helped a lot so far, but I'm assuming you're sticking with strict ass bodybuilder form.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I used to suck ass at benching too... The sessions with the PLer's has definately helped a lot so far, but I'm assuming you're sticking with strict ass bodybuilder form.



lawl pretty much.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2006)

Weight was 174.5 lbs this morning. So I am gaining weight slowly, which is what I'm trying to do. So that's good.

Gonna go fishing today then go to the gym later on.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2006)

Was feeling out of it and pretty tired today. I watered down today's workout a bit.

olympic squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 225 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at 225 lbs

Haven't done olympic stance in a long time. Felt good, these went really smooth. I was pretty impressed with myself, 225 felt pretty light. I did these reps fast and form was good. 

single legged leg press - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps each leg at 195 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps each leg at 195 lbs

db Romanian deadlifts - RI 120 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 100 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 100 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 100 lbs *PR*

heavy stretching
walking w/ controlled breathing and meditation for 5 minutes. 

felt spaced out and tired before the workout, but felt clear headed and tired when I left, but a different kind of tired. Good workout.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice jawb, lawl.  Those squats ATF?


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Nice jawb, lawl.  Those squats ATF?



naw, they weren't ATG but they were definatly past parallel.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 16, 2006)

Noice, past parrellel is all that matters.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2006)

It may sound stupid but what is an Olympic squat overhead front or bare bell?


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> It may sound stupid but what is an Olympic squat overhead front or bare bell?



It is a back squat. It is kind of a narrow stance, feet pointing forward - as opposed to a PL squat where you stand wide with feet pointing out. It puts more pressure on the quads and less on the hips.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 17, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> It is a back squat. It is kind of a narrow stance, feet pointing forward - as opposed to a PL squat where you stand wide with feet pointing out. It puts more pressure on the quads and less on the hips.



Weird, that's how i've been squatting for the past year or so. I always use a narrow stance with feet pointing forward and going ATG. I always thought an olympic style squat was when you have the bar up on your shoulders near your neck and PL style was when you have it down lower on your traps. 

I should give PL squat a try someday.


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Weird, that's how i've been squatting for the past year or so. I always use a narrow stance with feet pointing forward and going ATG. I always thought an olympic style squat was when you have the bar up on your shoulders near your neck and PL style was when you have it down lower on your traps.
> 
> I should give PL squat a try someday.



Oh yeah, forgot to mention the bar sits high on an Olympic squat. PL squat is def. a different feel. It gets the insides of my thighs really sore.


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2006)

Did some controlled breathing in water today for 10 minutes. I took valerian root for the first time last night to help restore my sleep cycles. I will be using melatonin tonight by itself to see how that goes. 

I don't think I mentioned it, but my sleeping has been ridiculous and unhealthy the past 6 months. My mind has been getting foggier by the day and my memory has starting failing, so I figured I need to get back on track. I've been making great strength and size gains, but my mind has been going shitty and stress has been high. I decided I need to get my shit together before I go crazy.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't really been sleeping the greatest lately either... Hot weather sucks... I much prefer the fall and winter.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey man i also use melatonin works great for me. You should also trt zma for deeper sleep


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Hey man i also use melatonin works great for me. You should also trt zma for deeper sleep



ZMA did nothing for me at all. Actually seemed to make me sleep worse the nights I took it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I haven't really been sleeping the greatest lately either... Hot weather sucks... I much prefer the fall and winter.



good thing I have an AC in my room.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont like zma either. I get little sleep for a good reason. My kids have me up at 6 each morning.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 18, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I dont like zma either. I get little sleep for a good reason. My kids have me up at 6 each morning.



Damn, you're 24 and have kids?


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn, you're 24 and have kids?



lawl, in four years you might have kids! Imagine that!


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I dont like zma either. I get little sleep for a good reason. My kids have me up at 6 each morning.



Both valerien root and melatonin work for me so far.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah I have 2 kids. I adopted my 3 year old and I have a one year old. 

Hey fufu a good ole Bud Light or 2 may do the trick......haha
Alright well maybe its not bodybuilder friendly, but they sure are tastey.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Yeah I have 2 kids. I adopted my 3 year old and I have a one year old.
> 
> Hey fufu a good ole Bud Light or 2 may do the trick......haha
> Alright well maybe its not bodybuilder friendly, but they sure are tastey.



Where is your adopted child from?

Bud light =


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

I started to date my wife and she had a child prior to me and her getting together. I didnt only fall in love with my wife, but with her daughter to. She is such a cute little girl and the sweetest. Its hard to believe that some people have children out there and want nothing to do with them. 

Oh and you don't like Bud Light???!!!?? Thats crazy.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I started to date my wife and she had a child prior to me and her getting together. I didnt only fall in love with my wife, but with her daughter to. She is such a cute little girl and the sweetest. Its hard to believe that some people have children out there and want nothing to do with them.
> 
> Oh and you don't like Bud Light???!!!?? Thats crazy.



I don't see how people can not love their children.

Meh, I prefer European beers, something with more substance.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Meh, I prefer European beers, something with more substance.



Yeah, I got to help support our city, St.Louis. The Busch family.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I got great sleep over the weekend. Hopefully I have a good workout today.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2006)

Today's workout - 

barbell row(pronated grip) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 95 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 8 reps at 145 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at 155 lbs
set #5 - 8 reps at 160 lbs *PR* 

my barbell rows suck compared to my DB. I can pull way more weight with dbs which doesn't make sense, I might be doing these wrong. I think I should be getting a good 30-40 lbs more with the reps I did today with a barbell.

seated cable row(neutral grip) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 135 lbs

dumb bell bench press - RI 120 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 85 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 85 lbs *PR*

I decided I needed to make over my routine when I could only do a struggling three reps at this weight, looks like it payed off.

hammer strength wide chest press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 3 plates each side
set #2 - 4 reps at 3 plates each side(seated lower) 

seated chest press machine(wide grip) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 135 lbs (slow negative)
set #2 - 12 reps at 135 lbs (slow negative)

straight arm cable pulldown - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 140 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 140 lbs *PR*

incline db curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at x2 35 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at x2 35 lbs

single armed preacher machine curls 
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 75 lbs *PR*

Good workout, I used more machines than I usually do. Made an upper body pushing PR, now that is something I don't get that often. My right shoulder started getting some sharp pains after my workout, still is bothering me some. I'm gonna do some research on it and rest it. Seems like I can never have everything not hurt, there is always something. Atleast I don't have a major injury.


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

I am not sure when you took a week or so off, but you may want to consider that if you are having shoulder problems. I had a bad shoulder problem a few years back and it sidelined me for to long. I often thought what if I gave it a break for a few weeks. Best of luck to you fufu.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks.

Sometimes I wish I could just never train upper body. 
Lower body workouts are where it is at. 

I plan on taking a week off the week after next, maybe I'll just do lower body next week, then low volume the next.


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

Well if you are goin to do lifts that are pull for upper and then go ahead with lower that may work to. But be careful not to jerk the weight.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I could just never train upper body.
> Lower body workouts are where it is at.
> ...



I feel the same way - I wish I could never train upper body.

Nice job on the PRs. You were setting them like crazy today. Maybe you can do some car pulling next time, eh?


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Well if you are goin to do lifts that are pull for upper and then go ahead with lower that may work to. But be careful not to jerk the weight.



I'm always very concious of my form.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I feel the same way - I wish I could never train upper body.
> 
> Nice job on the PRs. You were setting them like crazy today. Maybe you can do some car pulling next time, eh?



Thanks! I think I have been setting atleast one PR almost every workout I've had, if not everyone for the past couple months. I just hope it doesn't stop.

However, I only got a bb row PR because I rarely row with bb's.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, in four years you might have kids! Imagine that!



I missed this a while back, but.... In four years there is no concieveable way in my mind that I would have kids...  I sure as hell don't plan to get married until I at LEAST have a bachelors degree, and more likely a masters, and a good paying job...

One of my friends I graduated with is a shift supervisor at my coffee place... He's dated the same girl since about 7th grade I think, and I saw him at work today and told me he's engaged . He's what?? Like 19... That's crazy... I just have trouble thinking about people getting married that young.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I missed this a while back, but.... In four years there is no concieveable way in my mind that I would have kids...  I sure as hell don't plan to get married until I at LEAST have a bachelors degree, and more likely a masters, and a good paying job...
> 
> One of my friends I graduated with is a shift supervisor at my coffee place... He's dated the same girl since about 7th grade I think, and I saw him at work today and told me he's engaged . He's what?? Like 19... That's crazy... I just have trouble thinking about people getting married that young.



lawl, wow. Yeah I don't really plan on getting married ever ATM. I may change my mind later though. As long as I keep attracting bipolar girls that are out of their minds, it will stay that way.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, wow. Yeah I don't really plan on getting married ever ATM. I may change my mind later though. *As long as I keep attracting bipolar girls that are out of their minds,* it will stay that way.



Haha, yeah there was one girl in my world civ class (not the one I'm currently dating) I was interested in, and we went out once, but then I found out she had a boyfriend that was out of town, and she acted all weird around me the rest of the quarter... Screw that .


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2006)

LOLOL poor fufu u get the crazy bitches huh


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> LOLOL poor fufu u get the crazy bitches huh



lawl yeah, but some of them were HOT crazy bitches.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haha, yeah there was one girl in my world civ class (not the one I'm currently dating) I was interested in, and we went out once, but then I found out she had a boyfriend that was out of town, and she acted all weird around me the rest of the quarter... Screw that .



From my experiences, 80% of girls are crazy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2006)

As long as they hot right. Maybe we guys are crazy....naaa


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2006)

I need to weigh myself soon.

Today's workout - 

deadlifts(sumo) - RI 2-3 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 225 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 1 rep at 315 lbs (warm up)
set #4 - 3 reps at 360 lbs 1st rep DOH, last two MG
set #5 - 3 reps at 365 lbs MG *PR*

Wooo, 15 lb PR, and I still feel like I can pull a good amount more. I was just loving deadlifts today.

front squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 6 reps at 95 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 6 reps at 155 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps at 165 lbs
set #5 - 6 reps at 175 lbs *PR*

I'm just slowly kicking the weight up on these, so far - easy. I'm liking front squats, next week I may be getting into the 200's. I kept hitting the safety bar on the way down, I didn't realize I was going so far down, but that's a good thing.

seated leg curl - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 180 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 180 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 180 lbs

smith calf raises - 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 185 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 185 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 185 lbs

About 15 minutes of heavy stretching, 5 minute cool down walk. Did 1x15 supine glute bridges pre-deadlift working sets.

Awesome workout. I have successfully been playing tennis and managing to put on size and strength. PR's just keep coming. I stopped taking Xceed last friday as well. I didn't do Turkish getups today, waiting for the shoulder to heal.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> From my experiences, 80% of girls are crazy.



Can you show me where the other 20% are.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 20, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Can you show me where the other 20% are.



They're not within the U.S.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 20, 2006)

in my house


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Can you show me where the other 20% are.



ummm  Ok, make that 99.99%


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> They're not within the U.S.



That's for sure.



			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> in my house



Your mom doesn't count!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2006)

lol


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2006)

Weight was 176.5 lbs this morning, after I took a crap/piss. Weight is coming, slowly but surely.

Went tubing down a river today, the water was really shallow in some parts, my ass kept getting molested by rocks.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Weight was 176.5 lbs this morning, after I took a crap/piss. Weight is coming, slowly but surely.
> 
> Went tubing down a river today, the water was really shallow in some parts, my ass kept getting molested by rocks.



Lawl!
Tubing is the shit. I need to go to the beach, but it is so hard to get away from my routine. I live 45 minutes from Gulf Shores, Orange Beach, and 15 minutes from Daupin Island. I haven't been to the beach in over 3 years.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Lawl!
> Tubing is the shit. I need to go to the beach, but it is so hard to get away from my routine. I live 45 minutes from Gulf Shores, Orange Beach, and 15 minutes from Daupin Island. I haven't been to the beach in over 3 years.



damn.

Actually almost the same here, haven't been on a beach since my 17th birthday, which was like 2 1/4 years ago.

The river that I went down goes up to a class 5 rapid on some parts, maybe 6. Now THAT would be fun on a tube. Imagine that, people on heavy duty rafts with life preservers and helmets on, then some dude comes hauling down on a tube. hahahhahaha.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Your mom doesn't count!!



Fufu0wn3d!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Fufu0wn3d!



Lawl


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2006)

rofflechips


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2006)

i went tubing except in georgia we had to watch out for snakes,bees,and very big ppl. In fact i think ive gone twice


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 22, 2006)

roflawlerskeetz x 378


----------



## KelJu (Jun 22, 2006)

I appreciate your story, because now I am going to plan a tubing trip. I really need to leave my apartment for the weekend.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I appreciate your story, because now I am going to plan a tubing trip. I really need to leave my apartment for the weekend.



Do it up! It felt awesome to be floating out in the sun, the kind of feeling you don't get too often.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2006)

Today's (shitty)workout -

standing overhead press - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 75 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 5 reps at 135 lbs *PR*
set #4 - 3 reps at 135 lbs...meh

close grip bench - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 155 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 155 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps at 165 lbs
set #5 - 3 reps at 175 lbs *PR*

weighted chin ups - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps + 10 lbs 
set #2 - 8 reps + 10 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 8 reps + no weight added

db rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 80 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 80 lbs

db lateral raises - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs

face pulls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 105 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 105 lbs

Ok, maybe it wasn't so shitty, I did get a couple PR's, but they weren't fantastic or anything. They were reps/numbers I've always thought myself capable of but never did. I went to the gym with no stutcure in my workout. I wanted to try some new stuff for my upper day but I forgot to write it all out. I decided I would just pick stuff I felt like doing, bad idea. That is the main reason my workout sucked; that and the group of fucking douchebag baseball players clogging the gym up. Those guys come off as so fucking cocky. They do everything that pisses me off in the gym: Sitting on the equipment talking, standing in front of the db rack, horrible form and ROM on everything and acting like a bunch of stuck up pricks. AHRG!!! They talk so god damn much, go to a fucking coffee shop if you want to blab about.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2006)

That's why i workout in the morning. By the time i finish my workout, a couple kids like the ones you descibe come in with their usual cutoff t-shirts and slanted hat posing in the mirror. It gives me the urge to hurry up and complete my last sets quickly so i don't have to watch this torture.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Today's (shitty)workout -
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe it wasn't so shitty, I did get a couple PR's, but they weren't fantastic or anything. They were reps/numbers I've always thought myself capable of but never did. I went to the gym with no stutcure in my workout. I wanted to try some new stuff for my upper day but I forgot to write it all out. I decided I would just pick stuff I felt like doing, bad idea. That is the main reason my workout sucked; that and the group of fucking douchebag baseball players clogging the gym up. Those guys come off as so fucking cocky. They do everything that pisses me off in the gym: Sitting on the equipment talking, standing in front of the db rack, horrible form and ROM on everything and acting like a bunch of stuck up pricks. AHRG!!! They talk so god damn much, go to a fucking coffee shop if you want to blab about.




Lawl, I have that problem when I tried working out at the university, except it was frat boys that was doing the stupid shit.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> That's why i workout in the morning. By the time i finish my workout, a couple kids like the ones you descibe come in with their usual cutoff t-shirts and slanted hat posing in the mirror. It gives me the urge to hurry up and complete my last sets quickly so i don't have to watch this torture.



Yeah today I did end up going in a little later than usual. It was like 12:15-1:15. I should be getting in around 10:30-11:30.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Lawl, I have that problem when I tried working out at the university, except it was frat boys that was doing the stupid shit.



Good thing there is a Gold's Gym right next to Umass. I can't wait to be in a good gym. I still expect some douchebags to be there, but less than where I go now. From what I have heard, not many people use the gym down near Umass.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Good thing there is a Gold's Gym right next to Umass. I can't wait to be in a good gym. I still expect some douchebags to be there, but less than where I go now. From what I have heard, not many people use the gym down near Umass.



You will probably see my sister. She just recently graduated, but will go there for grad school and work as well. However, she was going there at like 6 in the morning so i don't know what she'll be doing next year.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> You will probably see my sister. She just recently graduated, but will go there for grad school and work as well. However, she was going there at like 6 in the morning so i don't know what she'll be doing next year.



I'll just go around yelling, "Shitnitz's sister!!!"


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2006)

LOL.

Good benching remember thats my front squat weight same amount of reps lol and u had some good chinning gj man. We all get assholes in the gym which is why i want to join a powerlifitng gym or maybe an o lifter gym


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> You will probably see my sister. She just recently graduated, but will go there for grad school and work as well. However, she was going there at like 6 in the morning so i don't know what she'll be doing next year.




Oh I know what she'll be doing next year.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> Good benching remember thats my front squat weight same amount of reps lol and u had some good chinning gj man. We all get assholes in the gym which is why i want to join a powerlifitng gym or maybe an o lifter gym



I would love having a home gym, I'd workout naked.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2006)

LOL fufu i think u missed my point lol.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> LOL fufu i think u missed my point lol.



No, I got your point. The idea of working out naked just fascinated me at the moment, sorry!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Oh I know what she'll be doing next year.



You are so far out of her league. No chance my friend.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> No, I got your point. The idea of working out naked just fascinated me at the moment, sorry!


LOL it would be kinda cool


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2006)

Today's workout -

olympic squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 235 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 240 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at 245 lbs

Great sets, but they fucking owned me. I can remember a few months ago only being able a first set of a struggling 8 reps at 245 lbs. My last set at 245 was grinding, but form was on and I had another 2-5 reps left in me. Squats are going much faster and form is alot better.  

single legged leg press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at 215 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at 215 lbs

BB RDL - RI 120 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 235 lbs 
set #3 - 8 reps at 235 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at 235 lbs

That is all. Even though it was short, it was one of most satisfying workouts I have had in a long time. I was sweating so much, while I was taking the plates off from RDL's there was a constant flow of sweat coming from my face.

cool down walk, heavy stretch.

After my single legged leg press my quads were shot, I was walking around the gym and my knee were buckling. Back was also gone after doing squats and RDL's; it was super fatigued.

I'm taking next week off.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I would love having a home gym, I'd workout naked.



What a great fucking idea! A nude gym... I would sign up in a heart beat.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 23, 2006)

Damn. You are still owning the weight with new PRs every single time. Rock on, fufu. That is so bad ass.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Damn. You are still owning the weight with new PRs every single time. Rock on, fufu. That is so bad ass.



lawl, thank you!


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2006)

Got a package with taurine, GABA, theanine, rhodoila rosea, and magnesium citrate. Trouble advised me to get these to right some liver/brain pathways. I still don't completely understand what exactly I am helping, but I am getting the jist...I think.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Got a package with taurine, GABA, theanine, rhodoila rosea, and magnesium citrate. Trouble advised me to get these to right some liver/brain pathways. I still don't completely understand what exactly I am helping, but I am getting the jist...I think.



If trouble suggested it, i would trust her. She is a very smart cookie.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 23, 2006)

GABA eh? Isn't that supposed to help you sleep, and supposedly "increase production of growth hormone?"


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> GABA eh? Isn't that supposed to help you sleep, and supposedly "increase production of growth hormone?"



by golly, I hope so!!

I'll be squatting 500 lbs by next friday!


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> GABA eh? Isn't that supposed to help you sleep, and supposedly "increase production of growth hormone?"



I'll let you know how it turns out, it is very cheap.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2006)

Your shoulders bothering you? Just wondering (asked me the same question in my journal). Just curious.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Your shoulders bothering you? Just wondering (asked me the same question in my journal). Just curious.




Sometimes underneath my anterior deltoid feels very raw they day after alot of pressing movement. I don't know if it is just soreness though, it doesn't quite feel like it. I've also had shoulder problems from playing tennis before I started weight training as well.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

Friday is coming up which means my week is almost complete. Gonna start back with a nice leg rapage.

Taking the week off wasn't as painful as I thought it would be.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 28, 2006)

Gunna keep the rep range the same or are you going for strength?


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Gunna keep the rep range the same or are you going for strength?



Friday I'll do some rep range stuff, then monday I think it is time to go more strength oriented.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

taking week off from weights + best friend left for the army + other friend in NJ for the summer + other friend on vaca + wet tennis courts + no god damn calls from jobs = fucking bored, I'm going swimming!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2006)

If you don't need money, don't work... It sucks


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> If you don't need money, don't work... It sucks



lawl, I need monies. Well I don't need, but there are some things I'd like to get. Hopefully I can get this damn jorb waiting tables.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2006)

If you haven't gotten a call within a week or so, you most likely won't get the job. I have always had my old job, but i applied to many other places so i can get more hours and more money but i have never gotten a call from them. I applied to such places like landscape companies, stores at the mall, office work, and so forth. The reason they don't take a lot of people like us is because we're only there for 3 months until we go back to school and they need fulltime reliable people. I have always called the people i applied to and they said i was "first on their list" when they need someone but they never call.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> If you haven't gotten a call within a week or so, you most likely won't get the job. I have always had my old job, but i applied to many other places so i can get more hours and more money but i have never gotten a call from them. I applied to such places like landscape companies, stores at the mall, office work, and so forth. The reason they don't take a lot of people like us is because we're only there for 3 months until we go back to school and they need fulltime reliable people. I have always called the people i applied to and they said i was "first on their list" when they need someone but they never call.




Yeah, I fucking hate business politics. The woman I gave my application to said she'd call, yet it is well known that most places won't call anyways AND expect YOU to call. I hate that bullshit, I wish people were more straight-forward. I called today though and some guy said the owner was taking home the applications and will start making calls. I doubt they'll call anyways.

If this doesn't workout I'll end up working at the shithole warehouse again with a bunch of scumbag racists.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2006)

Weight was 175.5 lbs this morning after taking a huge dump.

Today's workout - 

chin ups - RI 120 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps *PR*
set #2 - 8 reps

t-bar row - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 180 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 190 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 200 lbs *PR*

flat bench press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 165 lbs

incline db press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs

cable flies - RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 50 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 60 lbs

bent over reverse cable flies - RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 20 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 25 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 20 lbs

OK workout, felt kind of out of it. I've been loathing upper body workouts the past few weeks. I should probably do some new stuff. Starting monday I'll be more strength oriented, lower reps.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 29, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> *Weight was 175.5 lbs this morning after taking a huge dump.*
> 
> Today's workout -
> 
> ...



 Noice T-bar rows. So, you had four+ 45 plates on there? 

Is it like a pre-setup machine, or do you use a BB and jam it in a corner and do them ghetto style or something?


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Noice T-bar rows. So, you had four+ 45 plates on there?
> 
> Is it like a pre-setup machine, or do you use a BB and jam it in a corner and do them ghetto style or something?



Actually I had three 45 plates and two 10 lbs plates. I count the weight of the bar too.  I never really knew whether to count it or not.

It is def. ghetto style. The people who run the gym don't like people shoving the corners of bb's in the corner though, they blocked off most of the corners. There is one corner that hasn't been tampered with, but it is right next to a doorway. There were only a couple guys in the gym so I figured, "fuck it". I usually just grab the bar and pull them, but today I took the triangle shaped neutral grip attatchment and put it under the bar. They felt a little awkward though, haven't done them in a while.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Noice T-bar rows. So, you had four+ 45 plates on there?
> 
> Is it like a pre-setup machine, or do you use a BB and jam it in a corner and do them ghetto style or something?




I concur. very nice rowing numbers.
Planet Gheyness also wouldn;t let me put the barbell in the corner for doing bent lever rows plus they got rid of my T-Bar row.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 30, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I concur. very nice rowing numbers.
> Planet Gheyness also wouldn;t let me put the barbell in the corner for doing bent lever rows plus they got rid of my T-Bar row.



That sucks donkey balls.  That makes me very appreciative of the gym I have now.

In a way, I kind of want to go back to training at my old rec center for just a month or something, and train like I normally do and see what they say about it... I bet they'd say something like "Deadlifts over 225lbs are not allowed, and you also have to wear a belt."


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That sucks donkey balls.  That makes me very appreciative of the gym I have now.
> 
> In a way, I kind of want to go back to training at my old rec center for just a month or something, and train like I normally do and see what they say about it... I bet they'd say something like "Deadlifts over 225lbs are not allowed, and you also have to wear a belt."



I've also gotten a couple of looks from trainers when i deadlift over 300lbs but they don't really have the balls to say anything to me because they know i train like an animal. However, one female trainer a while back did tell me to "be careful or i'll break my back".


----------



## KelJu (Jun 30, 2006)

They stopped me for dead lifting 4 months ago, doing lever bar rows last week, and 3 days ago they bitched because I was using the incline bench, turned around backwards, as a station for doing bent rows. 
I finally quit Planet Gheyness yesterday. I had to go the their website and send an email to their customer complaint department where I expressed my dissatisfaction with how I was being treated. They canceled my membership and I have a check in the mail. 

Monday I am going gym shopping. It is going to be like Christmas. I feel like I have been paroled from hell.
I am going to start doing deads again, because you guys are making it look so much fun.


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> They stopped me for dead lifting 4 months ago, doing lever bar rows last week, and 3 days ago they bitched because I was using the incline bench, turned around backwards, as a station for doing bent rows.
> I finally quit Planet Gheyness yesterday. I had to go the their website and send an email to their customer complaint department where I expressed my dissatisfaction with how I was being treated. They canceled my membership and I have a check in the mail.
> 
> Monday I am going gym shopping. It is going to be like Christmas. I feel like I have been paroled from hell.
> I am going to start doing deads again, because you guys are making it look so much fun.



lawl, that is great that you got a refund. They shouldn't even call themselves a gym. What choices for gyms do you have?


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That sucks donkey balls.  That makes me very appreciative of the gym I have now.
> 
> In a way, I kind of want to go back to training at my old rec center for just a month or something, and train like I normally do and see what they say about it... I bet they'd say something like "Deadlifts over 225lbs are not allowed, and you also have to wear a belt."



That's so ghey. 



			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I've also gotten a couple of looks from trainers when i deadlift over 300lbs but they don't really have the balls to say anything to me because they know i train like an animal. However, one female trainer a while back did tell me to "be careful or i'll break my back".



Ghey x2.


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok, today was the most excrutiating and nauseating workouts I have ever had, just want to clear that up.

Today's workout -

olympic squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 235 lbs 
set #3 - 8 reps at 245 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at 255 lbs *PR*

Wow I was still panting heavily before I did my last set. I saw the seconds tick down on my mp3 player and I felt like crying. I knew this set was going to hurt. On my fifth rep I thought I was done, but I really fucking wanted 8 reps. So I got there. Phew! Each set there were a couple reps where I went ATG out of habit.

leg press - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps each leg at 215 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each leg at 215 lbs *PR*

When doing my left leg presses on the last set, my foot slipped off to the side a bit on the 8th rep. I had to take my foot off, reposition and start the rep from dead weight. The first rep is always the hardest on these, and I had to have two first reps. The thought of my quad ripping was running through my mind on the last two reps.

DB RDL - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at x2 90 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at x2 90 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at x2 90 lbs *PR*

Cold sweat and purple flashies greet me after doing RDL's. 

gorilla hangs(neutral grip)
set #1 - 20 seconds at bodyweight

heavy stretching for 20 minutes.

Alright I had to neg the last two sets, I felt like I was going to vomit. I've continued working out through this feeling, but it today it was just too much, I could feel puke creeping up at the bottom of my throat.

Awesome workout! I love getting squat PRs. My quads were done after single legged leg presses. I didn't even have the strength to squat down to sit. I had to put my back and hands against a wall to ease my way down. 

I had a great stretch session after the weight training portion of my workout, I am noticing improvement.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn dude, you are hitting PRs every workout. Damn impressive.


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Damn dude, you are hitting PRs every workout. Damn impressive.



keke ty.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn thats some squatting. Good work man. Keep it up fufu


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Damn thats some squatting. Good work man. Keep it up fufu



keke ty.

I'm walking around like an old man today though.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2006)

Weight was 179 lbs this morning.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 2, 2006)

Lawl, you have too many PR's.


I think I'll go kill myself now.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lawl, you have too many PR's.
> 
> 
> I think I'll go kill myself now.



No shit right? Fu breaks at least two records a day.
I wish some of that would rub off on me. Lawl... I said "rub off on me"!


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 2, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> No shit right? Fu breaks at least two records a day.
> I wish some of that would rub off on me. Lawl... I said "rub off on me"!





True Story, for not having sex in so long, you're turning gay!  lawl


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> No shit right? Fu breaks at least two records a day.
> I wish some of that would rub off on me. Lawl... I said "rub off on me"!



lawl, want some of my 1337 sauce?
hohoho


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lawl, you have too many PR's.
> 
> 
> I think I'll go kill myself now.



 lawl


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

My nerves were running high in the morning and even higher on the car ride over to the gym.

Today's workout -

deadlifts(sumo) - RI 3-5 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 225 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 1 rep at 315 lbs (warm up)
set #4 - 1 rep at 375 lbs MG
set #5 - 1 rep at 385 lbs MG
set #6 - 1 rep at 405 lbs MG *PR*

40 lb PR lawl, I've been taking deadlifts slowly for reps the past couple months and I have always felt like I wasn't going near my 1RM. I really wanted to pull 4 plates today. I got it and it was easy, I feel like I have another 30-50 lbs before I hit my max. 

WG lat pulldowns - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 165 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 165 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 165 lbs

HS high rows -RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each side at x2 125 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each side at x2 125 lbs (alternating) *PR*

These are like a combo of pulldowns and rows. I don't know what exactly they are called.

flat bench press - RI 120 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 170 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 170 lbs *PR*

body weight dips - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps 
set #2 - 6 reps
set #3 - 5 reps  

My pushing strength is shitty. 

reverse cable flies - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 25 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 25 lbs 
set #3 - 10 reps at x2 20 lbs

20 minutes of heavy stretching. 

Great workout. 405 lbs deadlift is something I have always looked forward to. I've put nearly 100 lbs on my deadlift in the past 2 months. This is fantastic, I still got more left in me too. I'm hoping for 450 before I leave to school. Even if I don't get it that is fine, I'm very happy where I am right now.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 3, 2006)

Good job on the 405 man. how much do you weigh? Just be careful, I got to 405 very quickly but my form was shit. I got up to 515 quickly as well, but hurt myself and had to start ALL over again. Do not make that mistake.. i would really advise not to make huge jumps in weight like that. 375 - 405 may not seem like alot, and its very easy to get ahead of yourself. My brother today pulled 315 and he is 15 @ 155lbs. He had more weight in him, maybe another 20lbs but I told him that was his max as far as his form is concerned. I never thought I would get hurt but it happened. I hate to rant but i'd much rather ramble on and on than see someone else make the same mistake I did because it definately set me back, alot.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Good job on the 405 man. how much do you weigh? Just be careful, I got to 405 very quickly but my form was shit. I got up to 515 quickly as well, but hurt myself and had to start ALL over again. Do not make that mistake.. i would really advise not to make huge jumps in weight like that. 375 - 405 may not seem like alot, and its very easy to get ahead of yourself. My brother today pulled 315 and he is 15 @ 155lbs. He had more weight in him, maybe another 20lbs but I told him that was his max as far as his form is concerned. I never thought I would get hurt but it happened. I hate to rant but i'd much rather ramble on and on than see someone else make the same mistake I did because it definately set me back, alot.



Thanks, I weight around 175 lbs.

Sounds words, I'm only going to be kicking the weight up 10 lbs for a max effort. Form has always been something I keep in strong mind. Before deadlift days I get nervous because I want to make sure I don't hurt myself. I've been working alot of flexability and keeping my back neutral. I've made improvements in my form in that past couple months.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 3, 2006)

thats a strong pull for a 175#er. i just finished the xceed a few days ago. im still hovering btween 210-213. and ditto to nervousness b4 pull days, always in the back of my mind esp now.. im glad im the kind of person that doesnt give a shit after something happens i just move on but i cant help to dwell on the thought on where i'd be had i not gotten injured.


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey fufu, be patient with those push numbers they will come. I remember getting frustrated with my bench numbers like 3 years ago and they shot up about 30 pounds in 2 months outa no where it was remarkable. 

But hey excellent one rep max on your deads (and it was easy). With a one rep max of that your bench max should be somewhere around 280. What is it right now? 

Good luck bud......


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> thats a strong pull for a 175#er. i just finished the xceed a few days ago. im still hovering btween 210-213. and ditto to nervousness b4 pull days, always in the back of my mind esp now.. im glad im the kind of person that doesnt give a shit after something happens i just move on but i cant help to dwell on the thought on where i'd be had i not gotten injured.



Thanks! How did you like Xceed? I finished my container a few weeks ago, it lasted longer than I thought. Good stuff though. 

I've learned to relax a bit. I found myself worrying way to much and it was just fucking with my life. I have to enjoy some of it!


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Hey fufu, be patient with those push numbers they will come. I remember getting frustrated with my bench numbers like 3 years ago and they shot up about 30 pounds in 2 months outa no where it was remarkable.
> 
> But hey excellent one rep max on your deads (and it was easy). With a one rep max of that your bench max should be somewhere around 280. What is it right now?
> 
> Good luck bud......



Yeah, I'm content with my benching numbers but they are weak compared to my other lifts. My 1RM for flat press is like 225 lbs. I still have to work on my PL form, I find it hard to drive though the feet. I should probably start doing some DE stuff too.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 3, 2006)

Dude, you have some of the best pulling and leg stats of anyone of your body weight class I have ever seen. Don't worry about your pushing numbers, because they will come in time.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Dude, you have some of the best pulling and leg stats of anyone of your body weight class I have ever seen. Don't worry about your pushing numbers, because they will come in time.



ty ty.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 3, 2006)

xceed was good when i first started, kind of got nasty at the end.. got a bit brown and tasted gross. im done with creatine now though. i usually cycle 1 tub/bottle a year usually in the summer. stick with whey and a multi the rest of the year


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 3, 2006)

Noice deadlift Fufu.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> xceed was good when i first started, kind of got nasty at the end.. got a bit brown and tasted gross. im done with creatine now though. i usually cycle 1 tub/bottle a year usually in the summer. stick with whey and a multi the rest of the year



Same here, I just use it a treat now and then to give me a little kick.




			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Noice deadlift Fufu.



ty, ty.


----------



## Double D (Jul 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm content with my benching numbers but they are weak compared to my other lifts. My 1RM for flat press is like 225 lbs. I still have to work on my PL form, I find it hard to drive though the feet. I should probably start doing some DE stuff too.



Well I have a buddy who I lifted with in college. His deadlift was about yours and his bench was right around your numbers as well. About a year later he was beching around 300lbs. So within a year he added about 75lbs. on his bench press. So there is hope.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Well I have a buddy who I lifted with in college. His deadlift was about yours and his bench was right around your numbers as well. About a year later he was beching around 300lbs. So within a year he added about 75lbs. on his bench press. So there is hope.



Who knows what can happen.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like you're kicking ass in here.  Feels good to pull in the 400s eh?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 4, 2006)

You never top amazing me fufu.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like you're kicking ass in here.  Feels good to pull in the 400s eh?



Thank you. It felt fucking awesome. Probably the most satisfying lift in my weight training career.  Especially knowing I have more in me too.



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> You never top amazing me fufu.



lawl, ty bud.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

So I'm thinking of going for a 1RM squat on friday. I don't know if I should do this because I just did some singles for deadlifts on monday. My body has got plenty of rest in the past 2 weeks though. Plus, I'm only training 3 days this week. I just want a 315 lb squat. I'm pretty sure I'll have it no problem because I've made some big improvements on my form and my strength is way up from my last 1RM PR which was 295. That was like...3 or 4 months ago.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd say go for it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'd say go for it.



I think I will. If I get it, I'll have achieved 2/3 of my goals before I head back to school. After this it is time to get a 225 + bench, meh. I think I can get it now, but benching is very mental for me.


----------



## joycough (Jul 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I think I can get it now, but benching is very mental for me.



Me too. I've never been able to do 225 even if I could do 215 for 3-5 reps (this was years ago before I got slack. It'll take me months to get back to the numbers I used to push...But I'm determined!

Very nice work! Your workouts and numbers look impressive


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> Me too. I've never been able to do 225 even if I could do 215 for 3-5 reps (this was years ago before I got slack. It'll take me months to get back to the numbers I used to push...But I'm determined!
> 
> Very nice work! Your workouts and numbers look impressive



Thanks. I don't have much enthusiasm towards bench pressing which doesn't help, but I know I can get there. Good luck yourself.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2006)

I played tennis for 1 1/2 hours before working out, with a break of course. I didn't know how I would feel during the workout since I exerted myself a bit before going. Despite the tennis I had a superb workout, I felt clear headed and extremely motivated.

Today's workout -

chin ups (neutral grip) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at bodyweight 
set #2 - 5 reps at bodyweight
set #3 - 5 reps at bodyweight
set #4 - 5 reps at bodyweight 

HS high row (alternating) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each side at 3 plates each side
set #2 - 6 reps each side at 3 plates each side
set #3 - 6 reps each side at 3 plates each side *PR*

push press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 45 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at 115 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 135 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps at 145 lbs
set #5 - 4 reps at 155 lbs *PR*

The RI on the last set was about 2 1/2 minutes.

Wow, getting the weight up felt "easy" when I push press. The weight went up fast on all my sets. Except maybe the last rep which took a second to lock out at the top, but I wasn't struggling. I really like these, they kick my ass. 

seated chest press machine - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 155 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 165 lbs

cable face pulls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 90 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 90 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 90 lbs

stretching for 15 minutes.

Awesome workout. I plowed right through it. Nothing to complain about! Push presses really raped me, my entire body felt pretty taxed afterwards because of all the stablizing. I overstretched my adducters and gracilis though. When I stood up they tensed up and cramped, then my quads followed. I had to sit down for a couple minutes. I was a bit scared, I hate that shit. I probably shouldn't have stretched my lower body to the extent I did.

My parents had me move a large tv when I got back. I told them I was tired and my body wasn't up to it. They said I was the one with muscles.  I said it wasn't a good idea but I moved it anyways. Then a tendon in my left arm cramped up and my lower back feels a little fucked up. Ghey. Time to foam roll.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't you just hate that? You got the muscles so you should be the one to move all of this heavy shit around.
 

Nice workout also. I really should take note of your workout, because I am still lacking sufficient stabilizer training, and it is going to bite me in the ass soon.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Don't you just hate that? You got the muscles so you should be the one to move all of this heavy shit around.
> 
> 
> Nice workout also. I really should take note of your workout, because I am still lacking sufficient stabilizer training, and it is going to bite me in the ass soon.



Thanks. I dropped overhead pressing for a while because my shoulders were starting to bother me. I've been adding a few sets of stuff that invovled external rotation whenever I work my upperbody, which is what I have been hearing is prudent. Now I'll overhead press once and a while. 

I'm prone to shoulder problems for a few reasons. My right shoulder is set a couple inches lower than my left. My left shoulder can pop out of place pretty easily and I get tendonitis in my right whenver I do alot of throwing or stroking(c'mon, tennis!) motions. So I figure I better play it safe.


----------



## joycough (Jul 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> cable face pulls



What are cable face pulls?

Looking good. I've never really been able to get into the push presses but good on ya  

Yeah gotta be careful tennis is very important (not kidding I love to play as well)


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> fufu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joycough (Jul 6, 2006)

Ahhhhh! LOL I was starting to think you pulled the cable with your face... LOL 

We play tennis anywhere from once to four times a week. Haven't been watching too much yet. I've been really in to Futbol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2006)

Not to pick a side against you fufu but you are hella strong lol


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

Today's workout - 

back squats 
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 3 reps at 225 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 1 rep at 275 lbs (warm up)
set #4 - 1 rep at 315 lbs *PR*

front squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 185 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 195 lbs
set #4 - 3 reps at 205 lbs *PR*

Fucking ghey. Non of these were close to failure but on the last set my right shoulder felt like it had way too much pressure on it. I wasn't thinking about my form too much.

calf raises - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 135 lbs

Pause at top and bottom.

gorilla hangs - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 65 seconds at body weight
set #2 - 55 seconds +20 lbs
set #3 - 40 seconds +25 lbs
set #4 - 40 seconds +30 lbs *PR*

10 minutes of stretching. 

Meh, I don't know why but I don't feel that satisfied with my workout today. All my joints were bothering me. My shoulders, knees, hips, ankles, and back. The result of too much tennis I think. I had to drop alot of stuff because of it. My workout just felt like it had no rhythem to it, except maybe at the end.

I should be happy with my squat PR thought, 315 has been a goal for a while now. It was weird though, I felt like my head was going to explode. Form was good though. I had to squat high bar and with a medium stance because the PL style just wasn't feeling right. I think I have 325-330 lbs in me though. I was feeling pretty weak mentally about the 1RM except for the moment I got under the bar and on, which was good.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Not to pick a side against you fufu but you are hella strong lol



lawl, thanks Brutus. I'm happy where I am at. There are a few exceptions though. Are you all moved into your new place now?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 7, 2006)

good job on the PR.. can't wait to start back squatting heavy again


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 7, 2006)

Good vworkuit Fufu, impressive front squats.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> good job on the PR.. can't wait to start back squatting heavy again



Thanks. When are you gonna start upping the intensity on the ol' squats?




			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Good vworkuit Fufu, impressive front squats.



Zank you, they have been going pretty smooth for me. I like the way they feel. I need to get my form down better before I start going heavier. I'm suprised with the strength I have for them though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2006)

nice squatting man. have you ever tried glucosamine chondroitin? It has really helped me alot with my knees.

Yea the move went pretty good. i dont have a tv but as long as i can go online and lifts who cares lol.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

lawl. Thanks. I'm looking into some joint supps currently. I'll check it out.


----------



## joycough (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah I have bad knees and glucosamine chondroitin works wonders (lakota is another that is actually pretty good but I don't know if you guys get it in the states).

Nice Squats Mate!


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks.

hmmm, I'll have to check out this glucosamine chondroitin stuff.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 7, 2006)

> Thanks. When are you gonna start upping the intensity on the ol' squats?



don't plan on it. Doing it for speed/technique right now. After I achieve my goals I will switch to a westside template and do oly lifting either barbell or Kbells on DE days.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

Gotcha.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 7, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Well I'm starting a journal. I don't know if I will get comments/tips or whatnot and maybe it will be a comeplete waste of time...hopefully!
> 
> I just turned 19 years old and I have 5 1/2 months to get strong as I can before I go back to college. I* am currently 180 lbs pound, 5' 11" and at approx a 10-12 percent bf. The most I've ever been was 190 lbs*.


Are those old pics in your gallary because you dont look anywhere near 180 for being 5'11". Im around 184 and I am MUCH thicker


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Are those old pics in your gallary because you dont look anywhere near 180 for being 5'11". Im around 184 and I am MUCH thicker



I have a big dick. 

I'm actually 173 in those pics. I might be 6' though. Not sure.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 7, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Are those old pics in your gallary because you dont look anywhere near 180 for being 5'11". Im around 184 and I am MUCH thicker


----------



## MyK (Jul 7, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Are those old pics in your gallary because you dont look anywhere near 180 for being 5'11". Im around 184 and I am MUCH thicker




we have the same avatar!!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 8, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> we have the same avatar!!!!!!!


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 8, 2006)

AHAHA so funny I forgot to laugh.... This is Level 5 bullying and I will make it stop!


----------



## fufu (Jul 8, 2006)

Weight was 177 lbs this morning. Upper back is still sore as fuck from thursday.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2006)

So I have been thinking of starting yoga for about a year now but I just haven't been ready to start a commitment to it. There is a very nice yoga studio only 5 minutes away from my house. It seems very out of place seeing at it is very nice and it is surrounded by a run down area. The price is good and the hours and class selection is great. I don't think I can pass this up. I think I'll check into it tommarow.


----------



## MyK (Jul 9, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> AHAHA so funny I forgot to laugh.... This is Level 5 bullying and I will make it stop!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice squat PR.  Was that ATG or parallel?


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice squat PR.  Was that ATG or parallel?



Thank you, it was a bit past parallel.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 9, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> we have the same avatar!!!!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 9, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Today's workout -
> 
> back squats
> set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
> ...



It feels good to put that third plate on doesn't it?


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> It feels good to put that third plate on doesn't it?



Oh yeah, I've been wanting that for a while.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

Left shoulder felt a little raw for a moment today, but it felt fine other than that.

Today's workout - 

bench press PL style - RI 2 1/2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 3 reps at 195 lbs
set #4 - 3 reps at 195 lbs
set #5 - 3 reps at 195 lbs

incline db - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs

weighted chins (neutral)- RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 5 reps +20 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps +20 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 5 reps +15 lbs

DB rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at x2 90 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at x2 90 lbs

standing db curls 
set #1 - 8 reps each at x2 40 lbs

elbows and tendons in the elbow/forearm were bothering me too much to continue.

Agh, alright workout. My shoulders were bothering me by the end and my tendonitis was becoming increasingly worse while working out. I'm gonna just get rid of all tennis, maybe I'll just play once a week. Weight training is more important to me at the moment. When I got home I washed my hands quickly, downed some food & ibuprofin, and took a very cold shower. I'm currently icing the shit out of my self. I'm starting Yoga this evening, I'm a bit nervous though. It was either Yoga or jui jitsu. With the current state of my joints I think the BJJ would be detrimental while Yoga would help recovery.

lawl no PR for fufu, my streak is over! 

EDIT: lawl, I just caught one, I wasn't sure, I had to go searching through my old logs. 1337!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 10, 2006)

Sucks to hear that. Pretty strange for a young guy like yourself to be having all sorts of pain. I've been fortunate enough to not experience any pain or discomfort yet. I guess the warmups and dynamic flexibility work is helping me a lot. 

Other than what Trouble told you in the other forum, i think you may be experiencing joint pain is because you are always doing heavy weight for low reps. I don't think i've seen you use moderate weight with moderate to high reps (6-12). It's important to back off every 3-4 weeks of heavy work and rest or drop the intensity.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 10, 2006)

BJJ def would not be detrimental. BJJ requires ALOT of flexibility and we do lots and lots of stretching. It has made me much much more flexible, especially in my lower body. My instructor also takes yoga. He is crazy flexible. He puts his head on the mat, with his hands behind his back and standing up with his 2 legs, and does neck rolls, hes a fucking nut.

BJJ is the reason my lower back is 100% better. I'd definately take BJJ if in your position, and if yoga is so cheap do that too.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> BJJ def would not be detrimental. BJJ requires ALOT of flexibility and we do lots and lots of stretching. It has made me much much more flexible, especially in my lower body. My instructor also takes yoga. He is crazy flexible. He puts his head on the mat, with his hands behind his back and standing up with his 2 legs, and does neck rolls, hes a fucking nut.
> 
> BJJ is the reason my lower back is 100% better. I'd definately take BJJ if in your position, and if yoga is so cheap do that too.



Hmmm, well then is def. a possibility. I'd probably knock training down to 3 days a week with yoga and BJJ.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

Well I completed my first Yoga class. It was just about what I expected. For the most part is was mildly challenging. There was one moment where I just wanted to fall over though, it had me sweating alot. The toughest parts were the plank variations, but I stuck through them. 80% of the class is made up of attractive females. I thought there were no hot girls where I live, apparently there are some, and they all take Yoga! 

I figure I'll do Yoga 2-3 times a week. lawl, at the end of class the teach was like, "We will complete this with an "ohm". Then everyone was like "oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm". I wanted to start laughing. It was weird, creepy, and funny all at the same time. Maybe next time I'll join in the ohm-ing.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL... i work right next to a yoga studio/ ladies fitness center it's fucking great. can't wait till i start, and i definately will crack the fuck up when everyone is ohming


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 10, 2006)

Keep us posted on how you like the yoga classes.  I was thinking about giving some a try.  I have a client who does pilates and her body awareness and stability are amazing.


----------



## joycough (Jul 10, 2006)

Hope you like Yoga. My wife and I tried a University (well taught at the U) class, we went to all of them but they were fairly basic and just setting you up for the next stage. When school starts again I'm going to start up again in the morning. It gives such a nice stretch and really gets me focused for the day. Best of Luck to ya and good on ya.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> LOL... i work right next to a yoga studio/ ladies fitness center it's fucking great. can't wait till i start, and i definately will crack the fuck up when everyone is ohming



lawl, that is sweet. Maybe I'll join in an ohm at some point, probably not though. It is a very large room with good acoustics, the ohm-ing gets really loud and powerful.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Keep us posted on how you like the yoga classes.  I was thinking about giving some a try.  I have a client who does pilates and her body awareness and stability are amazing.



For sure. I really liked it. It almost started dripping sweat at some points. They can pull off some crazy plank variations. I think it will be a valuable supplement to my weight training routine.



			
				joycough said:
			
		

> Hope you like Yoga. My wife and I tried a University (well taught at the U) class, we went to all of them but they were fairly basic and just setting you up for the next stage. When school starts again I'm going to start up again in the morning. It gives such a nice stretch and really gets me focused for the day. Best of Luck to ya and good on ya.



I'm liking it so far, thanks! I'm starting out with Hatha Yoga, which is slow paced, which I can be a little difficult because that involves holding certain poses for a long time. I'll be working my way up to more difficult styles.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

This is the website to the place I go to.

http://www.froglotusyoga.com/


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

Today's workout -

speed deadlifts - RI 45 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
sets #2-#9 - 2 reps at 245 lbs

First time doing these. Nothing too special to say about them. I might need to drop the weight a tiny bit to get more speed at the bottom 1/2 of the lift.

front squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 195 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 205 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps at 215 lbs
set #5 - 4 reps at 225 lbs *PR*

Big PR, last time I did front squats they didn't go over to well because I let my elbows sag and I just wasn't zero-ing on on my form. They felt great today. I still got more in me.

DB step-ups (alternating) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at x2 50 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at x2 55 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each leg at x2 60 lbs *PR*

Ahg, these really kicked my ass, first time doing them. 16 consecutive reps really rapes my core and grip. The last couple reps on my left leg went down a little fast, found it harder to balance. 

seated leg curl - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 195 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 210 lbs *PR*

smith calf raises - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 155 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 155 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 155 lbs

cool down walk for a few minutes, about 8 minutes of stretching, I'll leave the bulk of my stretching for later today when I have Yoga.

*Awesome* workout. I felt really into it and clear headed. I think I tend to preform better a little later in the day than when I usually go. No shoulder pains after front squats which was great. The tendonitis in my left elbow was/is bothering me slightly today, but not during my workout. I have Yoga in about 2 hours.


----------



## joycough (Jul 11, 2006)

I notice a lot of you guys are putting in *RI* what does that mean?


----------



## MyK (Jul 11, 2006)

rest interval


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> rest interval


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

Did my yoga, came home, downed about 650 cals/shitload of water, took a swim, now I get to sit down. Yoga owned me today hardcore. I was sweating so much. It was dripping off my face constantly and my hands kept slipping out. Did some new poses today, the hardest was something called an L-stand I think. You sit against a wall with your back straight and legs straight out, then put your hands where you feet were when sitting. Then, you walk up the wall with your feet until your arms/body are parallel and legs in a  straight line against the wall, making a 90 degree angle. Shit, it was hard.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2006)

Thats intresting to see that your taking up yoga. I may try it but im not sure. I also must say nice squatage man.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Thats intresting to see that your taking up yoga. I may try it but im not sure. I also must say nice squatage man.



It can help you out, it doesn't need to be a daily thing, once or twice a week will still help. I think I'm going to do it 3-4 times a week, not sure. Maybe I'll start with three.

and thanks. keke


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2006)

Weight was 176 lbs this morning.


----------



## joycough (Jul 12, 2006)

Good weight?


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## joycough (Jul 12, 2006)

Good on ya then


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 13, 2006)

Good lower body workout there fufu.  I like the front squats a lot.  Once you get more comfortable with that movement it is awesome.

You should definitely lower the weight if you have doubts on the speed deadlifts too.  Speed is of primary importance.  Your speed out of the hole will improve without a doubt.  It helped me break my last PRs.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good lower body workout there fufu.  I like the front squats a lot.  Once you get more comfortable with that movement it is awesome.
> 
> You should definitely lower the weight if you have doubts on the speed deadlifts too.  Speed is of primary importance.  Your speed out of the hole will improve without a doubt.  It helped me break my last PRs.



I'm loving front squats as of now, they feel so different from any other movement. 

I think next time I do speed deadlifts I'll drop it down to 225 and see how that feels.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Felt more awake and clear headed this morning than I usually do, very good.

Today's workout -

DB rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps each side at 95 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each side at 100 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each side at 100 lbs

I meant to do barbell rows but the friggin baseball players in my gym whore the rack like no other. My gym doesnt have DBs over 100 lbs.  

neutral grip pull downs - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 170 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 175 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 180 lbs *PR*

Pulling went very well today, felt easier than usual.

I did some warm up sets for push presses but I was feeling some slight discomfort in my left shoulder, so I played it safe. I really wanted to go for it, but I'd be pissed at myself later. 

machine shoulder press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 160 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 170 lbs *PR*

Easy shit, it didn't bother my shoulder too much.

machine seated chest press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 180 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 180 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 180 lbs

I was feeling a bit more discomfort, but it got a certain level and stayed there. Nothing too bad.

cable face pulls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 75 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 75 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 75 lbs

overhead db extension - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 25 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 8 reps each arm at 25 lbs

Have not done these in a wicked long time. 

Wowy, I really pulled my shoulder blades/scapula back and squoze these reps. I've never felt my traps feel so fatigued.

5 minute cool down walk on treadmill, short stretch session.

Great workout. I have some Yoga later this evening.

I got my new bass strings in today too. I've been E-less for a few weeks now. After I broke my bass string, I started playing guitar and then a string on that broke. Lawl, I beat those ever-loving shit out of my bass strings, I had been playing on the original set for over a year. I completely forgot what a fresh set sounded like, gotta put those babies on.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

On a side note, my diet has been going very well the past couple weeks. I've been wanting to get a pizza in for a while too, but it just never works out. Which is good.


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Fu your pull numbers look pretty good, whats with all the machines in the push catagories though? You having some shoulder issues are ya?


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Hey Fu your pull numbers look pretty good, whats with all the machines in the push catagories though? You having some shoulder issues are ya?




Yeah the shoulder was bothering me a bit today, the machines didn't really bother it so I figure it was better than nothing. It has been getting progressively better, and I expect it near or at 100% on monday.


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 13, 2006)

when did u take those pictures and what bf% was that?


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> when did u take those pictures and what bf% was that?



I took those 5/22/06, so almost two months ago. My bf was around 10% I think, I never measured.


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 13, 2006)

just browsed through your journal. Looks like your making good progress, breaking PR's almost every workout. good job dude

Nice bench numbers (dont know about comparing to others, but to my numbers anyway), I can't do bodyweight x6. I dont have a spotter, so I never do them. What's your BB bench numbers?


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> just browsed through your journal. Looks like your making good progress, breaking PR's almost every workout. good job dude
> 
> Nice bench numbers (dont know about comparing to others, but to my numbers anyway), I can't do bodyweight x6. I dont have a spotter, so I never do them. What's your BB bench numbers?



lawl thanks, my bench sucks compared to my squat and deadlifts as of now. I haven't maxed out but I'm guessing it is between 215-230 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

I used to never do them either because I never had a spot. I've only been barbell benching for about 2 1/2-3 months now. I used to be DB's all the way. I just started benching with a barbell anyways and making sure I was using weights/reps that I wouldn't end up going to failure. I can sit up with a barbell with atleast 185 lbs loaded anyways.


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl thanks, my bench sucks compared to my squat and deadlifts as of now. I haven't maxed out but I'm guessing it is between 215-230 lbs.




i couldn't get 200 off the supports(is that what u call it?).

what's your squats and deads numbers at?


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I used to never do them either because I never had a spot. I've only been barbell benching for about 2 1/2-3 months now. I used to be DB's all the way. I just started benching with a barbell anyways and making sure I was using weights/reps that I wouldn't end up going to failure. I can sit up with a barbell with atleast 185 lbs loaded anyways.




what do you mean sit up?

what do u do repxweightxset?


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl thanks, my bench sucks compared to my squat and deadlifts as of now. I haven't maxed out but I'm guessing it is between 215-230 lbs.



This is not a problem at all. I'd much rather be a guy with a larger squat and dead than a larger bench. Your doing good Fu.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> This is not a problem at all. I'd much rather be a guy with a larger squat and dead than a larger bench. Your doing good Fu.



Oh, me too, by all means! I don't even like benching. Thanks.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> what do you mean sit up?
> 
> what do u do repxweightxset?



Like if I get the weight stuck on my chest, I kick my legs up and sit up with the bar. 

It differents, right now I am geared towards strength. I'll be keeping it to around 3 sets with reps between 1-4.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add overhead tri extensions on my workout yesterday. I hadn't done them in a while and my triceps feel raped this morning. Triceps haven't been sore in a while.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Today's workout -

olympic/PL hybrid squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 3 reps at 225 lbs (warm up) I think...forgot to log warm up sets
set #3 - 5 reps at 275 lbs *PR*
set #4 - 4 reps at 275 lbs
set #5 - 4 reps at 275 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps each leg at x2 35 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each leg at x2 35 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps each leg at x2 35 lbs *PR*

First time doing these. I really like them. These sets got progressively easier because I was getting used to the movement. Setting up took a bit. Light weight for now.

single legged leg extension - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at 105 lbs 
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at 120 lbs

Last few reps on the left leg were sloppy for the second set.

DB RDL's - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at x2 95 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at x2 95 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at x2 95 lbs

I had to dig deep for that last set. My grip was giving out and the DBs were sliding downwards and digging into my wrists. I got it though, phew.

6 minute cooldown walk, 15 minutes stretching. Agh, every single thing I did today challenged me, even the stretching. I am going to take a week off after next week. I'm liking this 4 weeks on 1 week off crap. I can train pretty well this way. I can really put my strength into Yoga on the week off, I have never been to a class "fresh" bodied.

Great workout. The lifting portion lasted about 35-40 minutes. I really don't see why people spend a couple hours in the gym so they can feel worked out. Give me 30 minutes and I can be on the floor covered in sweat and near puking.


----------



## joycough (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Great workout. The lifting portion lasted about 35-40 minutes. I really don't see why people spend a couple hours in the gym so they can feel worked out. Give me 30 minutes and I can be on the floor covered in sweat and near puking.



I hear ya!  

Looks like an awsome w/o. The week off idea is probably a smart way to go.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Jah, thank you.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 14, 2006)

Noice workout... I was like that (short efficient workouts) when I timed my RI's, but now I usually just wait until I'm ready. The lifting portion of my routine is usually 45mins - 1 hour if I'm by myself, but if I'm benching with the PL guys it takes longer b/c of rotating turns.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Noice workout... I was like that (short efficient workouts) when I timed my RI's, but now I usually just wait until I'm ready. The lifting portion of my routine is usually 45mins - 1 hour if I'm by myself, but if I'm benching with the PL guys it takes longer b/c of rotating turns.



Zank you. So far my RI's have been treating me well. When it comes to squats and shit I 90 seconds really take it out of me. Especially on the heavy weight, I decided to add another 30 seconds for the time being.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

When repping between 1-2 or going for a 1RM I usually just wait till I feel ready, especially for a 1RM.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah... For a while, one of my routines called for a week of 30 sec RI's for 3 sets of 12 reps on squat one days, and deadlifts the other day.... 

I had to work with like 155-175lbs on those days


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2006)

What are hybrid squats?


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Fu I a never afraid to use straps if they are needed. Sometimes theres just no way around it. (I just stated this in my journal) If you are working your legs or back then why not use straps? You are not working your grip, you know what I mean? 

Anyhoo....did you feel like puking afterwards. I always feel like that after leg day.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 14, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Fu I a never afraid to use straps if they are needed. Sometimes theres just no way around it. (I just stated this in my journal) If you are working your legs or back then why not use straps? You are not working your grip, you know what I mean?
> 
> Anyhoo....did you feel like puking afterwards. I always feel like that after leg day.


I see what you mean, but that's coming from a bodybuilding perspective. Someone that's training for strength (strongman, olympic lifting, or powerlifting) would never want to use straps. I use chalk when going heavy, because you're allowed to use chalk at powerlifting competitions, but straps are not allowed. Why would you want to train your grip seperately? You might as well training it during any movement you can, and then any other grip work would just be additional.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I see what you mean, but that's coming from a bodybuilding perspective. Someone that's training for strength (strongman, olympic lifting, or powerlifting) would never want to use straps. I use chalk when going heavy, because you're allowed to use chalk at powerlifting competitions, but straps are not allowed. Why would you want to train your grip seperately? You might as well training it during any movement you can, and then any other grip work would just be additional.



Not saying you would want to train grip seperatly per say, but if you are on your last rep and you can't hold onto the weight and you have more left in your back and legs you need to do that last set. So you get what Im saying?


----------



## joycough (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah I agree with ya D. Sometimes the ol' forearms just don't have that last rep in them.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> What are hybrid squats?



lawl, just a name I gave to the squats I did today. They were like half way between olympic style and PL.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Fu I a never afraid to use straps if they are needed. Sometimes theres just no way around it. (I just stated this in my journal) If you are working your legs or back then why not use straps? You are not working your grip, you know what I mean?
> 
> Anyhoo....did you feel like puking afterwards. I always feel like that after leg day.



I like holding everything with my bare hands. I personally wouldn't like to resort to using straps. I'll just take my grip to the limit. I can see where you are coming from though. It just isn't for me. Plus today I would usually work grip but I took my DB RDL's as grip work.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree with ya D. Sometimes the ol' forearms just don't have that last rep in them.



lawl, I make them have that last rep in them!


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Added another picture the ol' photo gallery.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Legs look pretty good........you can see the hard work in em.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

Lawl my squat is goiing down while yours is going up.  



Oh well, it'll be 4 wheels when I'm done with my 16 week program.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey fufu it may just be me but your back looks much thicker and wider man god youd be wicked if u went for hyper.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Legs look pretty good........you can see the hard work in em.



Thanks, that I've added a bit of size since that bit, it is a couple months old.



			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lawl my squat is goiing down while yours is going up.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, it'll be 4 wheels when I'm done with my 16 week program.



Lawl, I wanna what this program looks like.



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Hey fufu it may just be me but your back looks much thicker and wider man god youd be wicked if u went for hyper.



Thanks you vetty much. I feel like it lookes bigger as well. I've been clean bulking and added about 4 lbs of muscle with very little change in bf% since the other pics. I wish I had a hyper extension station at my gym.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

When you going to throw some lunges into your routine?


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> When you going to throw some lunges into your routine?



I actually been doing them alot in the past, the old logs show. I stopped doing them because they felt weird on my knees one day. My left quad also felt a weird stretching when putting the weight on the right leg. I'll probably throw them in sometime soon though.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah sometimes it does feel like your knee cap is going to pop out huh? haha gotta love that feeling! It helps me with all the sports I play though. They are fantastic for anything that has to do with sports. If you do happen to get back into them do so slowly.


----------



## joycough (Jul 14, 2006)

Damn dude your back has definately gotten bigger. Very nice work!


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

I agree thats some fine imporvement on that back area. Nice work.


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you both. I put alot of work into it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2006)

Weight is 178.5 lbs this morning. A littler higher because of my carbalicious weekend. hehe.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 16, 2006)

LOL i missread that as 188.5 and i was thinking jesus.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> LOL i missread that as 188.5 and i was thinking jesus.



lawl, that is funny because I actually typed that in the first time and I had to edit it. I was like...wow I didn't realize I was so close to 190 lbs. Took me a bit to realize what I did.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2006)

Well I went for walk today, about 3.2 miles. I found an mp3 player on the side of the road and it actually works. I looked it up online and it is worth 50 bucks. I'm gonna sell it to my friend for 5$. Yeehaw!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2006)

Lucky basturd! I paid about 100 bucks for mine. Some guys have all the luck!


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2006)

lawl, today was my lucky day. Shit like that nevers happens to me. It is funny because I went for a walk because I was pissed and stressed out.


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2006)

Dude today has been my unlucky day. I dont how bad it is yet, but I think I have did something serious to my shoulder. URGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2006)

What happened?!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2006)

I was here at work and picked up a 50lb bag of additives and I hit an oil spot slipped and whenever I caught myself my shoulder popped. I didnt think much of it last night whenever I went home. I woke up this morning and I can barely move it. I dont know whats wrong I think I had better go see the doc.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I was here at work and picked up a 50lb bag of additives and I hit an oil spot slipped and whenever I caught myself my shoulder popped. I didnt think much of it last night whenever I went home. I woke up this morning and I can barely move it. I dont know whats wrong I think I had better go see the doc.



 Yeah, I'd go see a doctor. Do you work in a garage or something?


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2006)

nope oil refinary. Pretty slippery in here.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2006)

Today's workout - 

flat bench press - RI full recovery
set #1 - 8 reps at 45 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 115 lbs
set #3 - 1 rep at 205 lbs
set #4 - 1 rep at 215 lbs *PR*
set #5 - 1 rep at 205 lbs
set #6 - missed 225 lbs, got it half way up
set #7 - missed 225 lbs

flat db press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 80 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at x2 80 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at x2 75 lbs

wg pullups - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at bodyweight
set #2 - 5 reps at bodyweight
set #3 - 3 reps at bodyweight...meh

HS Pulldown/row thing(alternating) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each side at 3 plates each side + 10 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each side at 3 plates each side + 10 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps each side at 3 plates each side + 10 lbs *PR*

seated incline DB curls (alternating) - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs

preacher curl machine(single arm) - 
set #1 - 12 reps each arm at 60 lbs

rotator cuff nonsense

cooldown walk, short stretch.

Ok workout, I was getting pissed at my pushing numbers today though. My WG pullups sucked ass, I suck at WG for some reason, they are alot harder to me. The last set I went with a very wide grip, that is why I think I only had 3 reps, whatever. 

I was just going to do three sets of singles today at 205 lbs for the bench press. It felt light so I did 215. I figured since I'm taking a week off I might as well see if I can get 225 lbs. There wasn't anyone in the gym to spot me so I just did 205 lbs again and it felt easier than before, I really wanted 225 lbs. Luckily someone I knew came in the gym and I got a spot. I didn't get it but it felt light coming off the rack.

I decided to take a week off starting tommarow. Tommarow I'm doing a 1RM deadlift, I'm pretty confident I'll nab it. Belt is coming tommarow too, but not till after I workout.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Good PR... you should periodize your workouts, i've been doing it linear for god knows how long and my progress has never stopped. Start with 185 3x3 and work up.

and how come your getting a belt? i dislike them so much, i much rather have a strong core to support my deads and squats than to rely on a belt


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2006)

Fufu i think WG pullups hit the slow twitch lats and chin ups hit the fast twitch part. I think 5 WG pullups is impressive man. Like you said the body has its cycles and i know you'll soon be doing Wg pullups for 8


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Good PR... you should periodize your workouts, i've been doing it linear for god knows how long and my progress has never stopped. Start with 185 3x3 and work up.
> 
> and how come your getting a belt? i dislike them so much, i much rather have a strong core to support my deads and squats than to rely on a belt



Thanks, I'll probably start something like that after my week break.

I got the belt in case I ever enter a PL competetion. I don't plan on using it that much really.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Fufu i think WG pullups hit the slow twitch lats and chin ups hit the fast twitch part. I think 5 WG pullups is impressive man. Like you said the body has its cycles and i know you'll soon be doing Wg pullups for 8



Thanks. I've done up to 9 but today I my strength was of. Monday workouts always seems to suck and tuesdays always rock. Hopefully that will stay consistant because tommarow is deadlift day.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

I just ate a massive pile of oats, whey and PB, I'm gonna hurl....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 18, 2006)

LOl why so much man you trying to get bigger faster?


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> LOl why so much man you trying to get bigger faster?



Nah, I just put more oats than I thought I did. I had to use a different protein powder which has less grams per scoop than my other kind so I threw in some more. After I put the whey in it kept growing. I've also been having shakes for the breakfast the past 4 or 5 days also.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

Today's workout -

deadlift(sumo) - Full recovery
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 225 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 1 rep at 315 lbs (warm up)
set #4 - 1 rep at 365 lbs (warm up)
set #5 - 1 rep at 415 lbs *PR*
set #6 - missed 425 lbs

front squats - RI 120 seconds
set #1 - 2 reps at 235 lbs
set #2 - 2 reps at 235 lbs
set #3 - 2 reps at 235 lbs *PR*

these sets got progressivly easier. I've said it before, but for me to have optimum strength on front squats I have got to have my form perfect, or else they blow. I was going for 3x3 today, meh. On the last set I felt a good 5 reps in me. 

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each leg at x2 40 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each leg at x2 45 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps each leg at x2 50 lbs *PR*

Second time doing these, weight is still feeling light. 

DB static holds - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 40 seconds at x2 100 lbs
set #2 - 40 seconds at x2 100 lbs

I was shooting for 45 seconds, I was counting in my head and my timing was a little off when I looked at my mp3 player. Oh wells. 

weighted gorilla hangs - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 23 seconds +50 lbs
set #2 - 20 seconds +55 lbs
set #3 - 30 seconds at +60 lbs *PR*

lawl, I was shooting for 20 seconds on each. I guess it made up for my static holds. I decided to neg the calf shit today and do some extra grip work.

cooldown walk, 15 minutes stretching.

Great workout. I could notice that strength was down a bit from today and yesterday. I wasn't dissapointed that I missed my second deadlift attempt because I wasn't even planning on adding the weight, I don't know why I did. I went into the attempt thinking to myself "I'm not gonna get this right now". I am confident I can get 425 or 435, but not today. 

It is the perfect time to be taking a week off. The fact that I was being overtrained gives me some peace of mind knowing my week off is needed. I'm proud of my past 4 weeks of training, I believe it was the hardest I've ever busted my ass in the gym. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. 

Got some Yogurt later. hehe


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2006)

PRs out the whazoo.  Nice.  Those are sick deadlifts, especially for your bodyweight!


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> PRs out the whazoo.  Nice.  Those are sick deadlifts, especially for your bodyweight!



Zank you vetty much.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

Ugh, I got owned at Yoga today. I've never fucking sweat so much as I did today. My mat was a god damn slip and slide. Good thing I drank a shit load of water beforehand. I did a handstand today for the first time, that was pretty cool. It is a little scary committing to those though. I also did a shoulder stand and was able to get my feet all the way to the ground without pain, which is new to me. I think I'm gonna do Yoga 1-2 times a week. It is a little too intense to do too often w/ weight training. I don't really know how taxing it is on the body though. 

Also I think today was my record for lowest adjustments to my junk. I only did it like 3 or 4 times. Yeehaw. Oh yeah I did let loose a little fart today. It is so hard not to in some of the positions they have you do. I think I heard a couple girls to the side of the room giggling. I shoulda just let one rip.

Got some new supplements in today. Some Cytosport whey, which tastes fucking fantastic, a NOW Men's multi, and some more fish oil caps. Also in the shipment was a weight belt(in case of PL comp), a free t-shirt, a free Xyience breakfast bar and a free shaker bottle/one I payed for. They fucking gave me a shitload of free stuff. hehe

I also realize I have only "realised" myself once in the past 9 days. Must have been the overtraining!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 20, 2006)

Good prs. Thats kinda funny i think im over trained also man. I must say the front squats is what impresses my the most thou.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks. I suprised myself. I really didn't see me front squatting this much at this point in time. I have a theory though...when I deadlift I really get my hips down low and pull with the bar right against me, so I am using alot of my legs. Maybe since the weight is loaded on the front of the body and my legs do alot of pulling, there is a crossover into front squats? Just an idea.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice deads and front squats Fufu. I wish I could pull sumo style, but I always end up hurting my hip flexors... I'm actually kind of anxious to go back to an upper lower splits other than Westside after my meet's over. I'm still going to train hard, but won't be maxing nearly as much, if at all for 2-3 months.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice deads and front squats Fufu. I wish I could pull sumo style, but I always end up hurting my hip flexors... I'm actually kind of anxious to go back to an upper lower splits other than Westside after my meet's over. I'm still going to train hard, but won't be maxing nearly as much, if at all for 2-3 months.



Thank you.

I'm loving the Upper/Lower, I can never go back to only working lower body once a week. My hip flexors are always give my funky feelings when I stretch but they don't bother me when deadlifting. I'm gonna start looking around for PL meets near me, I wanna try one.


----------



## Double D (Jul 21, 2006)

Those meets are pretty fun. Just be sure to practice strict form beings they dont let you use any other type of form. Good luck Fu.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Those meets are pretty fun. Just be sure to practice strict form beings they dont let you use any other type of form. Good luck Fu.



Yeah, I'd have to put more PL emphasis into my program if I found one to do.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 22, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Those meets are pretty fun. Just be sure to practice strict form beings they dont let you use any other type of form. Good luck Fu.



What exactly do you mean? On deadlifts, you can use pretty much any stance you want. Same with squats as far as I know, but of course you have to reach a certain depth on squats.

Also on bench, they'll red light you if you bounce too much, or lock one side out too far ahead of the other... Or if you lift your head off the bench. Of course, it depends on the judges as well whether little things are going to be called.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Thanks. I suprised myself. I really didn't see me front squatting this much at this point in time. I have a theory though...when I deadlift I really get my hips down low and pull with the bar right against me, so I am using alot of my legs. Maybe since the weight is loaded on the front of the body and my legs do alot of pulling, there is a crossover into front squats? Just an idea.




I have very long legs and a short torso i deadlift very well. I squat but it's tough for me. You may just have short legs and a long torso ideal for squatting. Not to say you cant deadlift because you can lift a hell ofa lotta weight.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I have very long legs and a short torso i deadlift very well. I squat but it's tough for me. You may just have short legs and a long torso ideal for squatting. Not to say you cant deadlift because you can lift a hell ofa lotta weight.



lawl, actually I have long legs and a short/medium torso myself as well. I'm pretty lanky though.


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What exactly do you mean? On deadlifts, you can use pretty much any stance you want. Same with squats as far as I know, but of course you have to reach a certain depth on squats.
> 
> Also on bench, they'll red light you if you bounce too much, or lock one side out too far ahead of the other... Or if you lift your head off the bench. Of course, it depends on the judges as well whether little things are going to be called.



Just talkin about bench. To many guys like to arch your back. And on deads lots of guys dont hold long enough to be considered a lift. I had a really small lady judge mine. Which is ridiculous because she didnt look like she knew what a weight was and she stopped my bench. Then I deadlifted a certain weight and since she said that I didnt lock out (which I did) she wouldnt count it so I had to lift it all over again.


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Just talkin about bench. To many guys like to arch your back. And on deads lots of guys dont hold long enough to be considered a lift. I had a really small lady judge mine. Which is ridiculous because she didnt look like she knew what a weight was and she stopped my bench. Then I deadlifted a certain weight and since she said that I didnt lock out (which I did) she wouldnt count it so I had to lift it all over again.



That's lame, what kind of meet was it?


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2006)

Today's diet was a bit off, more than it has been in a while. It wasn't that bad when I think back on it though.

I downed a quick protein shake before leaving my house in the morning.

I went out to breakfast a little later with a friend and had an order of popcorn chicken with some water.

Then I hung out with her dad all day and had some steak, kidney beans, and corn. 

Went off roading with him then came home and had some tuna and 12 grain bread, with some cheese.

Now I just had some grain cereal and I'll have my cottage cheese/whey/peanut butter later.

Hey, it wasn't so bad after all. I little too low on the carbs though.

I'm thinking of heading back to the gym tommarow instead of tuesday. Seeing as I take time off every 4 weeks I can get away with 5 or 6 off days instead of 7.


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow today fucking blows

Workout - 

barbell rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 8 reps at 95 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #5 - 8 reps at 165 lbs

pulldowns - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 150 lbs (underhand)
set #2 - 8 reps at 155 lbs (underhand)
set #3 - 6 reps at 155 lbs (overhand)

I had a pinching pain where the shoulder meets the trap. Always a fucking shoulder pain somewhere, it never god damn fails.

weighted dips 
set #1 - 4 reps +15 lbs...pathetic

Shoulder still hurt so I called it quits. I hate this shit.

The pain kept coming, then going away, I didn't want to hurt it any further. I think maybe I tweaked something because I was using an underhand thumbless grip on the pulldowns which made me really have to supinate my arm. Idk. I took some anti-inflams and it's on ice now.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 24, 2006)

do rotator cuff exercises... and do no pressing until its all gone, i had the same problem over a year ago. I pinched a nerve squatting, bruised my entire shoulder girdle end to end. x gf's brother did the same thing... do not push it though you will just get very frustrated and possibly hurt further


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> do rotator cuff exercises... and do no pressing until its all gone, i had the same problem over a year ago. I pinched a nerve squatting, bruised my entire shoulder girdle end to end. x gf's brother did the same thing... do not push it though you will just get very frustrated and possibly hurt further



I've started doing them but I didn't over my time off, I probably should have. Can you recommend some good ones that worked for you?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.bodyresults.com/E2RotatorCuff.asp

that is the exact website i used. i started with my vitamin c bottle because it hurt so much, do them very light


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 24, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Just talkin about bench. To many guys like to arch your back. And on deads lots of guys dont hold long enough to be considered a lift. I had a really small lady judge mine. Which is ridiculous because she didnt look like she knew what a weight was and she stopped my bench. Then I deadlifted a certain weight and since she said that I didnt lock out (which I did) she wouldnt count it so I had to lift it all over again.



Pretty much every powerlifter including me arches their back when benching. It just shortens the ROM that much more.


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> http://www.bodyresults.com/E2RotatorCuff.asp
> 
> that is the exact website i used. i started with my vitamin c bottle because it hurt so much, do them very light



Thanks, I did some of those, no pain, which is good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 24, 2006)

Im sry to hear bought your shoulder man. try doing cleans and snatches and see if they help. also taking 2000-3000mg of vitc can help with recovery. stretch those lats pecs anterior delts and hip flexors.


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Im sry to hear bought your shoulder man. try doing cleans and snatches and see if they help. also taking 2000-3000mg of vitc can help with recovery. stretch those lats pecs anterior delts and hip flexors.



The pain isn't too bad, but enough for me to do something about. It doesn't bother me while lifitng, only after.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 24, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> The pain isn't too bad, but enough for me to do something about. It doesn't bother me while lifitng, only after.



Sounds very similar to what happened to my shoulder last summer... Definately take care of it. I didn't lift heavy upper body for 2 months, and I iced after each workout, and did rotar cuff work pretty much every day.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

You are having classic shoulder impingment issues fufu.  The location of the pain sounds exactly like the location of your acromion process.  Check out this response I gave to KelJu when he asked of ways to help this issue:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1379789&postcount=110


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You are having classic shoulder impingment issues fufu.  The location of the pain sounds exactly like the location of your acromion process.  Check out this response I gave to KelJu when he asked of ways to help this issue:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1379789&postcount=110



Alright, I just read through that, thank you very much. For the record, my right shoulder is about an inch or two lower than my left.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

So I should do my rotator cuff work along with those movements to strengthen my humerus stabilization?


Ok last night I slept pretty badly. Woke up at 4 am with acid reflux(I get it from time to time, probably only a few times a year) and a queezy stomach. My mind was racing which induced a headache which eventually left my still awake at 6:30 am. I have been getting great sleep the past couple weeks though so I don't think this one day of getting "meh" sleep will throw me off too much. I'm feeling pretty well right now though.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2006)

I lawled when I saw that.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> So I should do my rotator cuff work along with those movements to strengthen my humerus stabilization?



I would do a rotator cuff movement and scap stabilization movement 2-3 times each week.  I might also throw in some shoulder stabilizer activation work in a warmup if I were you.  I have virtually all of my clients do YTWLs in their warmups; though I've modified the movement just a bit.  Wall slides, prone cobras, and shoulder dislocations make their way into my warmups a lot too.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

Alright, thank you for the advice. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

Weight was around 178 lbs this morning.

Today's workout - 

deadlifts(sumo, not quite as wide as I usually stand) - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 225 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 6 reps at 315 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps at 315 lbs
set #5 - 6 reps at 315 lbs *PR* 

front squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 6 reps at 195 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 195 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps at 195 lbs *PR*

Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps each leg at x2 55 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each leg at x2 55 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps each leg at x2 55 lbs *PR*

now this is where I tumble to the ground and rest for a few minutes

weighted gorilla hangs - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 26 seconds + 70 lbs
set #2 - 27 seconds + 75 lbs
set #3 - 26 seconds + 80 lbs *PR*

smith calf raises - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 115 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 115 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps at 115 lbs

Cool down walk, stretch.

Yeehaw.

Solid workout! I was feeling out of it but I was very intent on having a strong smooth workout. For my last set of front squats I banged out the reps quicker than my other sets and I went further down and bumped the safety bar once or twice, so I was happy with that. Haven't done that high of reps for deads in a long time too, but they went fine. My back was feeling a bit stiff though, it was from all the sitting at the computer of my time off I believe. 

Today's workout was a bit nauseating however. My acid reflux from last night left my stomach feel edgey. I kept burping and tasting fish oil as well. Yuck. Through the upset stomach and tireness I managed to have a great workout, it was just what I needed. I was lacking a some confidence as of yesterday but now after this workout I feel better again. Tired, but better.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2006)

Noice workout.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

ty ty.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Weight was around 178 lbs this morning.
> 
> Today's workout -
> 
> ...




I must admit i always look forward to when you'll be doing a lower body workout you never stop setting pr. gj man


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

Badass workout.  You've got some powerful wheels there.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I must admit i always look forward to when you'll be doing a lower body workout you never stop setting pr. gj man



Thanks, I love my lower body workouts. I feel so accomplished afterwards. My legs seem to grow and gain strength pretty easily if I give them a consistant raping. I do take time off pretty frequently which helps. I can give 4 weeks of pretty intense training, then stop completely for a week, it's been working.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Badass workout.  You've got some powerful wheels there.



Thank you, I'm liking these Bulgarian squats I saw you and func doing. Definitely a good addition to my workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Thank you, I'm liking these Bulgarian squats I saw you and func doing. Definitely a good addition to my workout.



Yeah, it's an awesome movement.  Killer on the lactic acid burn if you ever do them for higher reps.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

Weight was 177 lbs this morning, perfect. I'm shooting weigh between 178-180 pounds for I head to back to college in about 5 weeks. 

I'm very sore today. Glutes, traps, quads, calfs, and lower back. Feels great. 

I just ate a massive pile of oats and whey. I accidently mixed the whey in first before the pb, which results in a sandy chunky texture. It's friggin heavy in the stomach.

I was getting a little sick of dieting over my week off, but it has to be done. Dieting is so much easier when I get the good workouts back into place. This last month of dieting has to be spot on. Once I get to college I will lose alot of control and ease that I have now. I'll manage, but I want to eat as well as I can before I get back to college.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's an awesome movement.  Killer on the lactic acid burn if you ever do them for higher reps.



I'll pass on that for now, hehe.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Weight was 177 lbs this morning, perfect. I'm shooting weigh between 178-180 pounds for I head to back to college in about 5 weeks.
> 
> I'm very sore today. Glutes, traps, quads, calfs, and lower back. Feels great.
> 
> ...



Same here .. timing your meals and eating the right amount is difficult depending on your classes and other important things.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Same here .. timing your meals and eating the right amount is difficult depending on your classes and other important things.



I picked my class times specifically to fit meals in, so that will help.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2006)

How many/what classes will you be taking?


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> How many/what classes will you be taking?



I'm taking 5 classes.

Chinse Myths&Legends

College Writing

Intro to Exercise Science

Human Performance & Nutrition

Calc Life-Soc Sci I

My earliest class is at 10:10 am, nawt too bad. I did have it at 11:15 but I wanted to take an easy class with a friend, hence the Chinese Myths&Legends.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 26, 2006)

thats a pretty easy schedule, and you start pretty late in the day. my first class starts @ 8am, i love starting early.

how many credits is that total?


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> thats a pretty easy schedule, and you start pretty late in the day. my first class starts @ 8am, i love starting early.
> 
> how many credits is that total?



15


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2006)

My schedule's rediculous in a good way... 15 credit hours and I only have to go to class two days a week... One of my 5 credit classes (nutrition) is online, so I don't have to go anywhere. I just have 2 classes on mondays and wednesday. I might throw in another class though... Some 1-3 credit hour class I need.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> My schedule's rediculous in a good way... 15 credit hours and I only have to go to class two days a week... One of my 5 credit classes (nutrition) is online, so I don't have to go anywhere. I just have 2 classes on mondays and wednesday. I might throw in another class though... Some 1-3 credit hour class I need.



Yeah you can pretty much get away with just online classes. I don't really mind going to seated classes. I actually want to attend my kin classes though, sometimes I suprise myself.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2006)

kin classes?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2006)

I can't wait till i get to college. One more year for me.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> kin classes?



esiology


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 27, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> esiology



Oh... I didn't see that listed under the classes you were taking... Yeah, I definately want to attend those as well, I don't think they're offered totally online for me... I think they did offer a "hybrid." Partially online, partially in class... Not sure how that works exactly.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Oh... I didn't see that listed under the classes you were taking... Yeah, I definately want to attend those as well, I don't think they're offered totally online for me... I think they did offer a "hybrid." Partially online, partially in class... Not sure how that works exactly.



That's some fancy shmancy stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2006)

Today's workout - 

Today was geared towards hypertrophy, light weight, yeah buddy!

flat bb bench(wide grip) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 155 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 155 lbs

DB incline press - RI 80 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #2 - 7 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 55 lbs

When I would press up I wouldn't bring the DB's together, I would try to keep them out wide, the tension is mean like that. 

cable flies - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 50 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 50 lbs

pullups - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps(neutral grip)
set #2 - 6 reps(overhand)

DB rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each side at 85 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each side at 85 lbs *PR*

These raped my abs.

lever rows - RI 30 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 75 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 75 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 75 lbs

I did pretty light weight on this. I held back my shoulder blades for a couple seconds w/ slow negatives. I did them mainly for my shoulder impingement problem.

cable cg pushdowns - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 130 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 140 lbs

5 minute cooldown walk, stretch.

Great workout. I haven't had a great upperbody workout in a while. I haven't done so much high rep(high rep for me anyways) shit in a while. It felt good though. My chest felt pretty abused afterwards, which is kind of hard for me to accomplish. Most important of all is, I had no shoulder pains at all. I did some rotator cuff stretching, I'll do the movements for them later today.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 27, 2006)

DB rows raped your abs?


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> DB rows raped your abs?



Yes, keeping my torso neutral while loading weight on one side of the body really got to my core.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2006)

Today's workout - 

hypertrophy stuff

olympic squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 225 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 225 lbs

Wow, these went really fast and easy. The last set I messed up counting so I did a couple extra reps at the end to make sure I had ten. I might have done 11 or 12 though.

DB RDL's - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 12 reps at x2 100 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at x2 100 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at x2 100 lbs *PR

These went great too. They really stirred up the breakfast that was sitting in my stomach though, I felt a little queezy. Grip was only slightly failing which is an improvement. Last time I did the same sets/reps with lighter DB's my grip was far more raped than it was today. I need heavier DBs, the DB RDLs are one of my favorite movements but I can't progress much with them anymore. Guess I'll switch back over to BBs until I get to my new gym.

Short workout, but a great workout. My last lower body workout was pretty taxing and I was still soar from it, so I did lower volume today. A great workout nontheless.*


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2006)

Short but sweet.  Nice numbers on both lifts.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Short but sweet.  Nice numbers on both lifts.



That is exactly the phrase that came to my mind. Thanks yous.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 28, 2006)

Cool o squats.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 28, 2006)

Good workouts, but you keep forgetting to post arm day.

Should be something like:


Dumbell Isolation Curls, 20 sets X 20 reps.  Monday through Friday.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Good workouts, but you keep forgetting to post arm day.
> 
> Should be something like:
> 
> ...



rawfuL!!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2006)

I just ate a shitload of pizza and cheese breadsticks. It was like 2 hours ago and I still feel sick from it all.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 28, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I just ate a shitload of pizza and cheese breadsticks. It was like 2 hours ago and I still feel sick from it all.





Lawl you should spike your insulin with 300 grams waixy maize, then 15 min later each 4 pizza's, and see how much extra adipose tissue you can gain from one meal.  My guess 1 LB.  Your body probably can't metabolize anymore.   Lawl.  Still a fun experiement.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 28, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I just ate a shitload of pizza and cheese breadsticks. It was like 2 hours ago and I still feel sick from it all.



Heh... I didn't eat for ~6 hours hours tonight, and as soon as I got home I had my normal last meal of the day, but had 3 pieces of pizza as well... I'm contemplating having more pizza or a protein bar now...  I really need to start working on losing weight soon though...


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lawl you should spike your insulin with 300 grams waixy maize, then 15 min later each 4 pizza's, and see how much extra adipose tissue you can gain from one meal.  My guess 1 LB.  Your body probably can't metabolize anymore.   Lawl.  Still a fun experiement.



lawl, I think you are going crazy.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh... I didn't eat for ~6 hours hours tonight, and as soon as I got home I had my normal last meal of the day, but had 3 pieces of pizza as well... I'm contemplating having more pizza or a protein bar now...  I really need to start working on losing weight soon though...



How much weight do you need to drop?


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2006)

My hamstrings are nice and sore this morning, which I like because they rarely get sore.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 29, 2006)

My hams are really pretty sore this morning too from the RDL's. My hams often get sore, but my quads don't seem to much.



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> How much weight do you need to drop?



I've been around 185.8 or so each morning consistently, so I guess 6-7lbs...


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> My hamstrings are nice and sore this morning, which I like because they rarely get sore.



Good stuff.  It's funny.  My hamstrings get sore almost 100% of the time, and so do my glutes.  My quads only sometimes, and my upper body few and far between.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2006)

Hmmm, my quads and glutes usually get very sore, but hams, eh, not so much. I think it has been several months since they have been. When I squat more PL style the insides of my legs get sore, idk exactly what muscle it is though, they are near the groin.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Hmmm, my quads and glutes usually get very sore, but hams, eh, not so much. I think it has been several months since they have been. When I squat more PL style the insides of my legs get sore, idk exactly what muscle it is though, they are near the groin.



One or more of many hip adductors most likely: adductor magnus, adductor longus, adductor brevis, pectineus, and gracilis I believe.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2006)

Calves always seem to be a bitch for me. Butt thighs hams and chest can be very bad also. I dont get sore shoulders i've done heavy negatives for 3x3 no soreness they have never been sore i mean i could tell after the negatives they were weak but they were not sore.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Calves always seem to be a bitch for me. Butt thighs hams and chest can be very bad also. I dont get sore shoulders i've done heavy negatives for 3x3 no soreness they have never been sore i mean i could tell after the negatives they were weak but they were not sore.



My calves get so painful.


----------



## MyK (Jul 30, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> My calves get so painful.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>



lawl, holy fuck.


----------



## MyK (Jul 30, 2006)

hows your calves now?


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> hows your calves now?



They are fine and dandy, thanks for asking.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2006)

Today's workout - 

bb bench press - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 10 reps at 95 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 4 reps at 185 lbs (edge of inner palm on ring)
set #4 - 4 reps at 185 lbs (middle finger on ring)
set #5 - 4 reps at 185 lbs (pinkies on ring)

These sets got progressively easier, my bench feels much better with a closer grip.

incline DB press - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs

lat pulldowns (neutral grip) - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 5 reps at 175 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 180 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 185 lbs *PR*

These felt great.

seated cable rows(neutral grip) - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 135 lbs

Haven't done these in a bit, I've improved on my form.

face pulls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 80 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 80 lbs

single arm machine preacher curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at 50 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at 50 lbs

Easy stuff, tried getting as much forearm action out as I could, trying to focus on the bicep. A little hard for me because I have long forearms. 

rotator cuff shenagins, I didn't stretch because someone sprayed this awful air "freshener" in the gym, I had to get out. 

Solid workout. Sets went smooth, no struggling reps. I had a good monday morning workout. Wow. AND I got a couple hours less sleep than I usually do AND I left to go to the gym only an 1 1/2 hours after waking instead of 2-2 1/2 hours. Awesome. 2 minutes RIs seem to take forever, funny how different an extra 30 seconds feels.


----------



## MyK (Jul 31, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> They are fine and dandy, thanks for asking.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2006)

Looking strong fufu.  Good to see you're not lawligagging.  Woo!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks solid fufu. I find BB rowing to be super tough, DB are easier for me. If I do them yates style they are a bit better. Sounds like you've hit a nice rhythm with them.though.


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looking strong fufu.  Good to see you're not lawligagging.  Woo!



lawl, thanks, never in the gym!


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Looks solid fufu. I find BB rowing to be super tough, DB are easier for me. If I do them yates style they are a bit better. Sounds like you've hit a nice rhythm with them.though.



Db rowing is alot easier for me too. I probably suck at bb rowing because I don't do it that often. There is something about them that feels off. I remember I used to love doing them.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 1, 2006)

I can pwn some weight on rows, lawl.


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I can pwn some weight on rows, lawl.



Start a journal!


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

Weight was 177 lbs this morning.

Today's workout -

deadlifts(sumo) - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 225 lbs  (warm up)
set #3 - 6 reps at 325 lbs _DOH_
set #4 - 6 reps at 325 lbs _DOH_
set #5 - 6 reps at 325 lbs _first three reps DOH, last three were MG_ *PR*

Grip felt strong, these went great.

front squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 6 reps at 205 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 205 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps at 205 lbs *PR*

Wow, these were fucking hard. After the third rep on the last set I thought I was done. I managed to get another 3 reps though. My form was a bit off, elbows were sagging.

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps each leg at x2 65 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each leg at x2 65 lbs *PR*

These were tough but went smoothly.

weighted gorilla hangs - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 20 seconds +85 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 15 seconds +85 lbs
set #3 - 15 seconds +85 lbs

My mp3 player ran out of batteries so I don't know how accurate this is. I think I counted it out pretty well though.

seated leg curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 165 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 165 lbs

cool down walk, stretch.

Raped. I was raped. Great workout. When I was doing weighted g-hangs some give was giving me a weird look. It was silly. Probably because I was putting a DB in between my sweaty legs. lawl

I started Ironmaglabs CEE caps today.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 1, 2006)

Great Gorilla hangs!


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Great Gorilla hangs!



Thanks, I do enjoy the grip work.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2006)

Fufu would you do some full snatch work next workout? I wanna see what you can do in that.


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Fufu would you do some full snatch work next workout? I wanna see what you can do in that.



I have been thinking alot about putting some olympic lifting stuff in my routine. However, it requires holding the bar over your head alot of the time, I want to wait till I feel my shoulder can be totally ready for that. I will probably start some of that in early september.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2006)

Lol maybe i'll beat you in something then. Try clean and jerks and see how it feels.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2006)

Weight was 177.5 lbs this morning. This is after taking a doodoo and a piss, so this is my "real" weight. 

Today's workout -

flat bench press - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 10 reps at 95 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 10 reps at 160 lbs 
set #4 - 9 reps at 160 lbs...wtf
set #5 - 7 reps at 145 lbs :rollseyes:

I hate benching. The first set felt so friggin easy. My only reasoning for why they sucked out is because I did pretty fast reps, no break at the top, just a constant controlled up and down at a fast pace. Whatever though, it is hypertrophy shit, I gotta fuck the ego.

DB incline press - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 60 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 60 lbs

machine tricep press(kind of like a dip) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 220 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 200 lbs

DB rows - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 7 reps each side at 95 lbs
set #2 - 7 reps each side at 95 lbs
set #3 - 7 reps each side at 95 lbs *PR*

lawl, I never do sets of 7 reps, so today I did.

machine rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 135 lbs *PR*

First time doing these at a heavier setting, nothing impressive.

reverse cable flies - RI 45 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at x2 15 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at x2 15 lbs

db overhead tricep extention - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps each at 20 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps each at 20 lbs

rotator cuff shenanigans

Good workout. I got such a pump, it almost felt uncomfortable, must be the CEE I just started.

Tommarow I am doing high repping squats, the highest I've gone since 4 or 5 months ago. I'm scared. I know I will get through the sets but it is gonna be painful.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2006)

Today's workout

hypertrophy 

olympic squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 225 lbs
set #4 - 12 reps at 225 lbs *PR*

lay down and and grip aching quads

barbell RDLs - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 12 reps at 225 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 225 lbs

Grip failed on the fucking last rep of the last set, had to reset just for one friggin rep.

alternating leg extension - no rest
10 reps each leg at 75 x3

smith calf raises - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 20 reps at 95 lbs
set #2 - 20 reps at 95 lbs
set #3 - 20 reps at 95 lbs

shortened up the ROM and used a little momemtum on the last set. THE BUURNN.

cool down hobble, stretch

Awesome awesome workout. My squatting went perfectly. Every rep was perfect, speed was up, and form was on. A couple loud yells escaped me on the end of the last set, I couldn't help it. I still had more in the tank on the last set too, it was awesome. I'm throwing around the idea of doing 3x14 at the same weight next week...I don't know if I am that masochistic though.

I'm not a fan of the BB RDL's, I much prefer DB's for that movement. I feel most of the stress on my lower back when using a BB for some reason. Maybe I need to widen up the stance to sumo for those.

Flexability is progressing. I can now hold a stretch touching the floor with my fingers using a narrow stance, something I couldn't do before. Ankles are getting pretty bendy too.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2006)

lawl, today I listened to "Clubbed to Death" from the Matrix sound track for my squats. I started the song and got under the bar just as the beat started. Then on the start of the second set the interlude ended and the beat started again. Then when I finished my last set I layed down and about 5 seconds after that the song ended. It was leet. It was just timed out perfectly.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, there is nothing like being in the groove while pumping out high rep squats. Congrats on the new PR, fufu.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, today I listened to "Clubbed to Death" from the Matrix sound track for my squats. I started the song and got under the bar just as the beat started. Then on the start of the second set the interlude ended and the beat started again. Then when I finished my last set I layed down and about 5 seconds after that the song ended. It was leet. It was just timed out perfectly.



Lawl that's like the leetest sawng ever.  There are a few more rob dugan songs like that.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Yeah, there is nothing like being in the groove while pumping out high rep squats. Congrats on the new PR, fufu.



Thanks.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lawl that's like the leetest sawng ever.  There are a few more rob dugan songs like that.



What are they? I need new gym songs.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 5, 2006)

Rob Dougan - Furious Angels


The instrumental is leet too.


Oh, and


rob dougan - chateau


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2006)

I need to get me some gym songs myself fu. I got a second opinion and they said they saw no tear in my shoulder and to give it a month or so with some therapy and see how it goes. Right now I have very little pain. Just an update. Whenever I was goin to college they had their background music, it was horrible, COUNTRY MUSIC! Who does that! Talk about having to bring your own music into the gym!


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I need to get me some gym songs myself fu. I got a second opinion and they said they saw no tear in my shoulder and to give it a month or so with some therapy and see how it goes. Right now I have very little pain. Just an update. Whenever I was goin to college they had their background music, it was horrible, COUNTRY MUSIC! Who does that! Talk about having to bring your own music into the gym!



That is great news, I was hoping something like that would happen for you. When ever I get an injury I usually become extremely pessimistic. The only good part of that is a big relief when I find out what I had wasn't so bad.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2006)

I just had a sick round of DOD, just pure ownage.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 6, 2006)

Still looking strong fufu. You and your cat pics are very misleading


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 6, 2006)

Lawl @ DOD... I was getting frustrated whilst playing yesterday because I hadn't edited my config file for extra brightness, so I couldn't see the German's half the time on Caen because they were so damn dark.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Lawl @ DOD... I was getting frustrated whilst playing yesterday because I hadn't edited my config file for extra brightness, so I couldn't see the German's half the time on Caen because they were so damn dark.



lawl, I got my gamma/brightness turned pretty high. I just played a custom map I've never done and went 10 and 5 lawl. Sometimes just running straight into enemy terratories is the way to go.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Still looking strong fufu. You and your cat pics are very misleading



Thanks. I got 2 1/2 more weeks then I am off to college and a real gym!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't start til Sept 20th =p


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm moving in early, I can't wait to get the fuck out of here! August 30th I believe.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I'm moving in early, I can't wait to get the fuck out of here! August 30th I believe.



Same, i have between the 28th til the 4th to move in and i'm moving back as soon as possible. I'm literally counting down the days on the calender because it's so boring here and i miss all of my friends. Slowest summer ever.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Same, i have between the 28th til the 4th to move in and i'm moving back as soon as possible. I'm literally counting down the days on the calender because it's so boring here and i miss all of my friends. Slowest summer ever.



Tell me about it! I would kill myself if I wasn't going to college.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

Today's workout -

flat bench press - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 45 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 10 reps at 95 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 4 reps at 190 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps at 190 lbs
set #5 - 4 reps at 190 lbs *PR*

Benching felt strong

incline bb press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 145 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 135 lbs

lat pulldown neutral grip - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 180 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 185 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 195 lbs *PR*

single arm Hammer strength row - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each side at 3 plates
set #2 - 6 reps each side at 3 plates
set #3 - 6 reps each side at 3 plates

cable reverse flies - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at x2 10 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at x2 10 lbs

bicep stuff:
1x10 at x2 40 lbs single arm concentration curls
1x10 at x2 30 lbs alternating incline curls
1x10 at 30 lbs single arm seated curl machine

Awesome workout. Everything went smoothly. I set a new bench PR which is good. Benching felt solid, especially the 2nd set. Good stuff.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice, kitkat.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

Kiki-mau.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 7, 2006)

Good jobyeow.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks alotmeow.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice workourt son


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks, father.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 7, 2006)

The infamous bench press PRs.  Good stuff.

Looks like a nice run on DoD too.  I haven't gamed in a while.  I still go on CS once in a while and do decent.  I used to be a monster with my headshot consistency when I played frequently.  The scout pwns.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The infamous bench press PRs.  Good stuff.
> 
> Looks like a nice run on DoD too.  I haven't gamed in a while.  I still go on CS once in a while and do decent.  I used to be a monster with my headshot consistency when I played frequently.  The scout pwns.



lawl, nice. CS is being over-run with hackers. Hard to find a pub server without one or two of those fuckers running around. The scout does own, AWP on the other hand, I hate that gun.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, nice. CS is being over-run with hackers. Hard to find a pub server without one or two of those fuckers running around. The scout does own, AWP on the other hand, I hate that gun.



I haven't played in a while, but I don't doubt it.  Hackers are what ruined Quakeworld Teamfortress, the best game ever.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2006)

Today's workout -

deadlifts(sumo) - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 4 reps at 225 lbs (warm up)
set #3 - 6 reps at 335 lbs 1st 3 reps DOH
set #4 - 6 reps at 335 lbs 1st rep DOH *PR*

Hard shit, grip just wasn't there on the second set.

front squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 5 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 5 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 225 lbs *PR*

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps each leg at x2 70 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each leg at x2 75 lbs *PR*

Again, very hard.

seated leg curl - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 225 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 8 reps at 210 lbs 

DB static holds - RI 2 1/2 minutes
set #1 - 41 seconds at x2 100 lbs
set #2 - 42 seconds at x2 100 lbs

stretch.

Today's workout was a little different and special. This was my last heavy lower body day at the gym I am currently going to and I wanted to make a "last hurrah". Awesome workout but I just wasn't feeling it as much as I usually do. Set some nice PR's, I was most proud of my Bulgarian squats, they were tough as fuck.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 8, 2006)

Killer stuff. When you go back to school where do you train?


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Killer stuff. When you go back to school where do you train?



A beautiful locally run Gold's gym that sponsers power lifting. I can't wait.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 8, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> A beautiful locally run Gold's gym that sponsers power lifting. I can't wait.



Damn lucky... I've heard Gold's let's their powerlifters store shit like chains, bands, and boards in their own special closet at the gym. World's lets us use bands/boards, but we have to bring them, and they don't allow chains even if we bring them.

Just PRAY that Planet Fitness doesn't buy that Gold's Gym out, that's happened at lot's of Gold's Gyms.

Nice workout, you're pimping the front squats.


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn lucky... I've heard Gold's let's their powerlifters store shit like chains, bands, and boards in their own special closet at the gym. World's lets us use bands/boards, but we have to bring them, and they don't allow chains even if we bring them.
> 
> Just PRAY that Planet Fitness doesn't buy that Gold's Gym out, that's happened at lot's of Gold's Gyms.
> 
> Nice workout, you're pimping the front squats.



I hope nawt. Before I pay for my membership I'm gonna ask them about that. It isn't commercially run so maybe that gives me a better chance. 

Thanks, they just seem to click for me.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 9, 2006)

_NICE _squats and deads!


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2006)

Damn good job on the benching be proud man.


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2006)

Deads are coming along nicely. Good heavy workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2006)

I like the Bulgarians.  You're like right where I'm at with those.  That movement is brutal with heavy weights.


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Deads are coming along nicely. Good heavy workout.



Thanks, heavy is the best way to go!



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like the Bulgarians.  You're like right where I'm at with those.  That movement is brutal with heavy weights.



Tell me about it. When I went past the 65's they no longer were a test of core strength and balance, it turned into a heavy test of leg strength(even though it still was a bitch to stabilize).


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 10, 2006)

I hate haveing to balance but like the saying goes do what you hate to improve.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2006)

Today's workout -

chin ups - RI 90 seconds

5x5 at bodyweight

varying widths of supinated grips, last set was done neutral grip

DB chest press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 70 lbs 
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #4 - 7 reps at x2 70 lbs 
set #5 - 7 reps at x2 60 lbs .....

BB curls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 55 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 55 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 45 lbs

overhead tricep extension - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at 25 lbs 
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at 25 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps each arm at 25 lbs *PR*

rotator cuff shenanigans

stretch

Great workout. I was feeling pretty out of it and borderline sick before I hit the gym. I made the workout a bit easier today because of it, it went well. My workout looks pretty boring but I enjoyed it. I got through today, now I just have to get through tommarow and I'll take my week off from all training. I'm feeling pretty beat. 

My tricep isolation shit saved my PR streak, it was a close one.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Weight is 181, damn, took quite a jump since I started the CEE. About 4-5 lbs.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 11, 2006)

I suspect your rest will feel great.  "Rotator cuff shenanigans".. do I infer existing issues or are you looking to circumvent them later on?  My shoulders are but one of my problems (grip is a chief annoyance!  )

Anyway- good job sustaining the PR parade.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:
			
		

> I suspect your rest will feel great.  "Rotator cuff shenanigans".. do I infer existing issues or are you looking to circumvent them later on?  My shoulders are but one of my problems (grip is a chief annoyance!  )
> 
> Anyway- good job sustaining the PR parade.



Yup, already have some shoulder issues. It all came about from over-use playing too much tennis and training with weights at the same time. It is alot better now though. Seems like everyone has had an issue with their shoulders to some extent. 

Have you considered exclusive grip training? I do it weekly, grip is one of my favorite things to train. My hands get pretty nasty looking as a result though. Static holds w/ dumb bells really improved my grip, I'm a big fan of them.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds a tad like farmer's walk which is something I'm considering adding- though there's little actual walking space in my apartment.  I do need a bigger place with a basement where I can set up a gym and have room to expand.  Things like stationary bikes/treadmills/leg presses remain pipe dreams when my gym is situated in a space better suited to be a bedroom.

I also have shoulder issues- something that got me off BB bench and switching exclusively (almost) to DBs.  For whatever reason, dumbell work results in less residual pain.  Since I'm not aiming to compete there's no good reason for me to 1RM at 300+ lbs.  While I certainly wouldn't mind doing that I'm not willing to sacrifice day-to-day functionability.  I do some 'tater warmups from time to time as well though I'll rarely chart them.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:
			
		

> Sounds a tad like farmer's walk which is something I'm considering adding- though there's little actual walking space in my apartment.  I do need a bigger place with a basement where I can set up a gym and have room to expand.  Things like stationary bikes/treadmills/leg presses remain pipe dreams when my gym is situated in a space better suited to be a bedroom.
> 
> I also have shoulder issues- something that got me off BB bench and switching exclusively (almost) to DBs.  For whatever reason, dumbell work results in less residual pain.  Since I'm not aiming to compete there's no good reason for me to 1RM at 300+ lbs.  While I certainly wouldn't mind doing that I'm not willing to sacrifice day-to-day functionability.  I do some 'tater warmups from time to time as well though I'll rarely chart them.



Yeah just like a farmer's walk, instead you stand there in pain instead of walking(in pain). I'm considering doing farmer's walks to have something to take my mind off the forearms.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Yeah just like a farmer's walk, instead you stand there in pain instead of walking(in pain). I'm considering doing farmer's walks to have something to take my mind off the forearms.



I know Cow does farmers with a towel wrapped around his DB's, that's a good one. He uses towels on rows as well, I think.
Sometimes I do farmers at a park by my house. I just stash two large buckets in the bushes and then go to the outdoor tap and fill them up. I fill them to within an inch of the top and then attempt to walk without spilling any water).


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Today's workout -

olympic squats - RI 3 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
set #2 - 15 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps at 225 lbs *PR*

First time ever venturing to that high of reps, it's like another world. Pretty big PR. I was planning on doing a third set but I didn't know how my body would react. My legs were gonna 'splode with pain.

DB RDL's - RI 2 1/2 minutes
set #1 - 15 reps at x2 100 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at x2 100 lbs *PR*

alternating single leg extensions - no rest
8 reps each leg at 90 lbs x2

Awesome workout, never thought I'd find myself willingly do 15 rep squats, but whatever. Squats went perfectly, they were all deep(not quite ATG) and went up smoothly up to the last rep. I didn't feel much like puking till after my workout was over. I was doing my cooldown walk and after a minute it was too much to stand. I could feel that shit creeping up my throat. Short workout, but my previous lowerbody workout was brutal so I lowered the volume. This was brutal also, but in a different way. 

I was so anxious of my squats I forgot my pen and paper to log, my gym pass, and I left my cell phone in my pocket. Glad it's over! 

Time off to rest starts now! Ahhhh.........


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> I know Cow does farmers with a towel wrapped around his DB's, that's a good one. He uses towels on rows as well, I think.
> Sometimes I do farmers at a park by my house. I just stash two large buckets in the bushes and then go to the outdoor tap and fill them up. I fill them to within an inch of the top and then attempt to walk without spilling any water).



lawl, now that is a _real_ farmer's walk.

I want to to static holds w/ towels but I need to find some first, I'll remember to grab some old ones before heading back to college.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow! I did 205 for 20 reps today and that was hard enough. 225 for 15 is great! You kick ass, fufu.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Wow! I did 205 for 20 reps today and that was hard enough. 225 for 15 is great! You kick ass, fufu.



lawl, thanks! I was originally going to do 3x10 at a heavier weight today, but after I saw your workout that you logged today, I was like "fuck it, I'm going for 15's! " and it was final.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice squats. I have done 15-20 rep sets before and it was brutal. I may attempt it again in the future but it's gonna take a lot of convincing to do.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah who needs cardio with 15-20 rep squats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Today's workout -
> 
> chin ups - RI 90 seconds
> 
> ...



Good save  man lol


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

lawl, cardio is for the lose. I really should do some though. I have actually been playing soccer with my dog. He is a maniac. I kick it around and he blocks it and pushes it with his head and even runs over it and kicks it around. Eventually he gets ahold of a the ball and I have to run and kick it out of his mouth. Good cardio!

I wasn't wasted cardiovasculary during squats, which is suprising. Thinking back on it I wasn't sucking wind after them. My legs were shot though. I'd been working up to higher reps and doing shorter RI's, guess it payed off.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 11, 2006)

Yea i gotta start doing more sets of 12 and up. I always use short rest periods  no more than 2 min.


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2006)

Looking good and strong Fufu. Keep up the good work bud. B4 you know it those 225lb. squats for 15 will be up to 300!


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Looking good and strong Fufu. Keep up the good work bud. B4 you know it those 225lb. squats for 15 will be up to 300!



lawl thanks, I'd be damn happy with that. I'll be sure to keep at it.


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2006)

I know you will ain't no quitting in this kid.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

225x15 = good luck walking tomorrow, heh.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

lawl, the funny thing is, my quads aren't sore at all this morning, just my hams a tiny bit. Alot of times I will start to get sore the next day's night or even two days later.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2006)

I bought a big piece of chalk yesterday for $1.25.

I was in the mall just looking around in EMS and I saw they sold chalk for rock climbing. I figured chalk is chalk, so I got some for weight lifting.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2006)

Some days I'm so fucking lazy. It is 7:30 pm and I haven't even showered.


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2006)

Damn dude I can smell ya from here. But yeah all the chalk is the same IMO.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Some days I'm so fucking lazy. It is 7:30 pm and I haven't even showered.



lawl


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Some days I'm so fucking lazy. It is 7:30 pm and I haven't even showered.


 here's some air freshener... I'm guessing you need it.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2006)

lawl, ty ty


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 13, 2006)

Have no fear, I have sent MinO lee to your house to help groom you. Us cat's need to be clean.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2006)

lawl, oh joy!


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 13, 2006)

lawl


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2006)

Im so jumping on this band wagon


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Im so jumping on this band wagon


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2006)

today was my lazy day...


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> today was my lazy day...



lawl, today was lazy day #2. Except today I actually went outside and did some cardio.


----------



## Double D (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow today is my lazy day. Amazing, but then again I am at work and I always consider those lazy days.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 15, 2006)

Im one of you now.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Im one of you now.




lawl, noice kiki, I'll make sure you are added to the list!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> olympic squats - RI 3 minutes
> set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs (warm up)
> ...





Nice job man. I am so glad to come back to the journals and see you and sean kicking ass as usual. Well I'm back man. I am here to do it with ya once again.


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Nice job man. I am so glad to come back to the journals and see you and sean kicking ass as usual. Well I'm back man. I am here to do it with ya once again.



Thanks.

We all need to stick with it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 17, 2006)

hey fufu are you on a week offbreak?


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> hey fufu are you on a week offbreak?



Yup, starting back tommarow with a lower body workout. I love coming back from a week off. I got alot of good rest.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

Weight was 179 lbs this morning, slow bulk has been going fine, although it there have been somedays where my diet is not-so-slow bulk.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> Weight was 179 lbs this morning, slow bulk has been going fine, although it there have been somedays where my diet is not-so-slow bulk.



Don't sweat it dude. I am going to get fat this winter, its going to be great. I am going to order about ten 6lb tubs of mussle milk, and drink about 8 muscle milk shakes a day.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Don't sweat it dude. I am going to get fat this winter, its going to be great. I am going to order about ten 6lb tubs of mussle milk, and drink about 8 muscle milk shakes a day.



lawl nice, I'm looking forward to it actually. I've never been 200 + lbs and I think it would be cool to be.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Don't sweat it dude. I am going to get fat this winter, its going to be great. I am going to order about ten 6lb tubs of mussle milk, and drink about 8 muscle milk shakes a day.



You better buy about ten huge packages of TP with that.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2006)

My week off has been completed, back to strength training for the next 4 weeks.

Today's workout -

back squats - RI 2 minutes
warmup: 10x135, 1x225, 1x275, supine glute bridges 1x12
set #1 - 3 reps at 285 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 285 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at 285 lbs *PR*

single legged leg press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each leg at 255 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each leg at 255 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps each leg at 255 lbs

db step-ups - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps each leg at x2 70 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 5 reps each leg at x2 60 lbs 
set #3 - 5 reps each leg at x2 60 lbs

smith machine calve raises - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 95 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 95 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 95 lbs

held the bottom stretch for 2-3 seconds, slow eccentric, slow concentric, hold at top.

On the second set of step-ups I added about 6 inches to the platform, that made a huge difference, so much harder. I decided to drop the weight and a rep for that.

Great workout. I felt a bit out of it this morning, I didn't feel that motivated to go to the gym. Once I got under the bar for squats I was fine though. 285 felt good, every set went smooth, reps were deep and form was very good. The last set seemed the easiest for some reason. I was widening my stance a bit each set, I'm transitioning to PL style. I can't wait till tuesday I so can deadlift some triples!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2006)

good job on the PR squats.

I didn't know cats could hold that much weight on their back.

Be careful going to wide on the squats though.  it puts a lot of pressure on the hips.  Most guys that squat really wide use squatter briefs to keep everything tight.  So, just make sure you aren't to wide that you can't control.  Otherwise you might find yourself using one of your nine lives.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2006)

P-funk said:


> good job on the PR squats.
> 
> I didn't know cats could hold that much weight on their back.
> 
> Be careful going to wide on the squats though.  it puts a lot of pressure on the hips.  Most guys that squat really wide use squatter briefs to keep everything tight.  So, just make sure you aren't to wide that you can't control.  Otherwise you might find yourself using one of your nine lives.



Thanks, you'd be suprised at cat's bw:strength ratio!

My stance pretty fairly narrow to begin with. I just stay within a comfortable zone. Thanks for the advice, I'm definintely not looking to bust a nut anytime soon!


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 18, 2006)

You make all us kitty cats proud with those numbers, good job. Meow.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2006)

Shit, I forgot to log some shit.

planks - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 40 seconds
set #2 - 50 seconds *PR* First time doing these

I just held them till they hurt, not to failure though.

rotator cuff shenanigans


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> You make all us kitty cats proud with those numbers, good job. Meow.



Thanks alotmeow!


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2006)

It's friday night, that means I can treat myself to a cheat meal, PIZZA! 

I just ate a mound of kidney beans though, hopefully I can work up an appetite in 2 hours.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> It's friday night, that means I can treat myself to a cheat meal, PIZZA!
> 
> I just ate a mound of kidney beans though, hopefully I can work up an appetite in 2 hours.



I just ate 5 slices of pepperoni pizza from Papa Gino's  

We get pizza every friday night. It's like a tradition in my family.

Pizza + seinfeld + sox game = yummy


----------



## KelJu (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Fu, what happened to the yogo? I haven't seen you mention it in a while.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 18, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Hey Fu, what happened to the *yogo*? I haven't seen you mention it in a while.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 18, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I just ate 5 slices of pepperoni pizza from Papa Gino's
> 
> We get pizza every friday night. It's like a tradition in my family.
> 
> Pizza + seinfeld + sox game = yummy



Damn you all... I screwed up in the middle of the week, so no cheat meals this weekend...


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Hey Fu, what happened to the yogo? I haven't seen you mention it in a while.



It thought it was too taxing to do with weight training, plus I got tired of paying 8 bucks a visit. I've been doing some yoga in my post-workout stretch, just not with a bunch of hot girls.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Damn you all... I screwed up in the middle of the week, so no cheat meals this weekend...



I'll allow you to eat on bite of pizza, that is all!


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2006)

Did some hiking today with the dog. Mosquitoes cut it short though.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> Did some hiking today with the dog. Mosquitoes cut it short though.



Bug repelent spray!


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Bug repelent spray!



lawl, OK Batman.



Robin, hand me the shark repelent spray!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2006)

How are things going for you fufu? I see the kiki's are proud...


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2006)

Things are going well. I just came off a 7 day break and I have a upper body workout on monday, looking to set some PR's.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> Things are going well. I just came off a 7 day break and I have a upper body workout on monday, looking to set some PR's.




Yes, fufu is the kink of the Kikis amd the PRs.


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2006)

mrowfl, thanks.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Aug 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



Whoah, that smiley is freaky...


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2006)

Those smilies are racist!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> Those smilies are racist!



 

I just noticed that. 

"Whats you name boy?"

"Kunta!"

Swaaawap .........           "Yo names Toby!"


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I just noticed that.
> 
> "Whats you name boy?"
> 
> ...



ROFL

I was originally going to post "Kunta...Kunta Kinte!" hahahhaa


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice squatting man. Did the bridges help alot?


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice squatting man. Did the bridges help alot?



I started doing them due to Cowpimp's advice on glute activation. Since I've started doing them, my form has become alot better, I never come up leaning on the front of my foot as I used to during squats.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice squatting man. Did the bridges help alot?




Are you talking about the same bridges that Football coaches back their defensive backs do to help them with their 2-point defensive stance?


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 21, 2006)

What's a bridge?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> What's a bridge?



It's a game old people play.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Are you talking about the same bridges that Football coaches back their defensive backs do to help them with their 2-point defensive stance?



Ummm, I know nothing about football training, not sure.



BigDyl said:


> What's a bridge?



Supine glute bridges,

lay on your back, arms straight towards your feet, flex your knees till the tips of your fingers are near your heels, then push up your hips using your ass muscles, squeeze 'em at the top. 



Bakerboy said:


> It's a game old people play.



, that too.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

Weight was 182 lbs this morning, it appears I am a bona fide 180+ again.

Today's workout -

PL bench press - RI didn't keep track, around full recovery
warm ups - 1x10 at 45 lbs, 1x8 at 95 lbs
set #1 - 4 reps at 195 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at 195 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 195 lbs *PR*

incline DB press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at x2 70 lbs

machine seated chest press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 180 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 180 lbs

weighted chin ups - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 4 reps +15 lbs supinated grip
set #2 - 4 reps +15 lbs supinated grip
set #3 - 4 reps +10 lbs neutral grip

single arm DB rows - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 7 reps each side at 100 lbs
set #2 - 7 reps each side at 100 lbs
set #3 - 7 reps each side at 100 lbs *PR*

straight arm pulldowns - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 130 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 130 lbs

BB curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 65 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 65 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 45 lbs
set #4 - 10 reps at 30 lbs

rotator cuff shenanigans

stretchy strech

Woo, great workout. I PR-ed yee olde bench press. It was a high volume workout for me, something I don't want to be making a habit of, it is nice now and then though. The first set of bench pressing felt so hard, I didn't think I could pull off another two sets, I was pissed. I got a bit psychotic for my last two sets. I squeezed the shit out of the bar and both sets turned out to be alot easier than the first. I did these faster than I did 3x4 at 190 lbs last time, I suprised myself.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 21, 2006)

You are the new leader of the pack, now. Go roll some dog. Show em who's boss.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> You are the new leader of the pack, now. Go roll some dog. Show em who's boss.



lawl, sweet! I'm on it!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> Things are going well. I just came off a 7 day break and I have a upper body workout on monday, looking to set some PR's.


 

That's great that you already understand how important breaks can be. That's smart training...


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> That's great that you already understand how important breaks can be. That's smart training...



Thanks. I've been seeing my best results since I started taking more time off. I like to take one week off for every 4-5 weeks of training. Been working great so far.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2006)

I took my bass out to practice this morning...and it's broken.  Now I have to take it to the fucking music store.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2006)

Today's workout -

strength

sumo deadlifts - RI when I felt ready(between 2-4 minutes)
warm up - 1x8 135, 1x4 225, 1x1 at 315
3x3 at 365 lbs *PR* first rep on each set was done DOH

front squats - RI 2 minutes
warm up - 1x5 at 135 
2x3 at 235 lbs *PR*

bulgarian squats - RI 2 1/2 minutes
2x10 each leg at x2 60 lbs *PR* 

seated leg curl - RI 60 seconds
3x10 at 150 lbs

cooldown, stretch

meh


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like a nice quick workout.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Looks like a nice quick workout.



Indeed. It fucking owned me though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Bam!


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Bam!


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2006)

Shit! I forgot to touch the medicine ball.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 22, 2006)

^ She phoned me last night and said that you ignored her! "I was staring right at him and smiled and he just looked away! I saved you ass I told her, "he's just shy."


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 22, 2006)

Lawl still don't know how to do a bulgarian squat.


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> Weight was 182 lbs this morning, it appears I am a bona fide 180+ again.
> 
> Today's workout -
> 
> ...


Good workout, like the fact you do  rotator cuff  work.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ She phoned me last night and said that you ignored her! "I was staring right at him and smiled and he just looked away! I saved you ass I told her, "he's just shy."



lawlerskeets, thanks man. I'll talk to her on thursday. Tell her I think she's kinda cute.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Good workout, like the fact you do  rotator cuff  work.



Thanks alot. I hope to once bench 8000 lbs raw like you one day. I need everything I can get.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl still don't know how to do a bulgarian squat.



It is like one-legged squat. You set up a bench, bend your foot back,  rest the top of your foot on the bench. The bottom of your foot should be pointing up. You step the other foot out(probably good idea to do this part first) and squat down holding db's or using a barbell, then push up, repeat!


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's a video. http://www.bsu.edu/webapps2/strengthlab/home.htm


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

lawl, I fixed my bass using its original nut, two dimes, a little bit of duct tape, my ingeniuty repair set up, a small metal rod, and some needle nose pliers.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Whoops! Sorry fufu. I just picked it up, I swear. I'll buy you a new one.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll UPS this vintage Gibson to you as a peace offering. Just PM me your address.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

wofflecopterz, that's funny because whenever people are over they pick up my instruments and fuck with them. Then they claim they didn't touch them, even though every string it so fucking out of tune.

Could you send me one of these instead?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 23, 2006)

You got it, kitcat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 23, 2006)

Fufu i've always had the impression you were volume to some extent?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Here's a video. http://www.bsu.edu/webapps2/strengthlab/home.htm



That site has tons of good videos on various different lifts. I will be adding Bulgarian squats to my leg routine.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Fufu i've always had the impression you were volume to some extent?



More workouts are usually higher volume, but I did more isolation shit that day.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

KelJu said:


> That site has tons of good videos on various different lifts. I will be adding Bulgarian squats to my leg routine.



Bulgarian squats kick major ass.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 23, 2006)

mrowful


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Bulgarian squats kick major ass.


 


si. http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/bulgariansquat.htm I thought they were for the ladies. I'll have to try them.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> si. http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/bulgariansquat.htm I thought they were for the ladies. I'll have to try them.



lawl, I've never seen a woman do it. I've never seen another man do it besides myself either though.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, I fixed my bass using its original nut, two dimes, a little bit of duct tape, my ingeniuty repair set up, a small metal rod, and some needle nose pliers.



Alright McGuyver, haha.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, I've never seen a woman do it. I've never seen another man do it besides myself either though.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Alright McGuyver, haha.



All i'd need is a tooth brush, dental floss, and a stick of gum.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 24, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> si. http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/bulgariansquat.htm I thought they were for the ladies. I'll have to try them.



Hell no!  That exercise is fucking badass.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey fufu, when are you going to host some of your music?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 24, 2006)

These are also fun. Have you tried these?
http://www2.limestone.edu/sfs/athletic/strcondition/sleg_squat_foot_off_bench.MOV


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Hey fufu, when are you going to host some of your music?



Like on the internet? Hmmm, I could actually, I've been recording alot of shit on my 8-track, I can upload them via a USB cable onto my computer. How would I go about hosting them? Is there a site I can go to?


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> These are also fun. Have you tried these?
> http://www2.limestone.edu/sfs/athletic/strcondition/sleg_squat_foot_off_bench.MOV



I have not, they look fun. My gym doesn't even have a box like that.  Just a wobbley step up.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

Today's workout

light stuff, still sore from monday

shoulder warm up shit

bodyweight dips - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps
set #2 - 6 reps
set #3 - 6 reps
set #4 - 6 reps
set #5 - 6 reps

chin ups (neutral grip, slow negative) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps
set #2 - 5 reps
set #3 - 5 reps

seated cable rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 120 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 120 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 120 lbs

EZ cg bench(hands 4 inches apart) - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 80 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 80 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps at 80 lbs

bent rear delt raises - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at 20 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at 20 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps each arm at 20 lbs *PR* First time doing these

Wow something that actually feels great on my shoulders.

cooldown, stretch

Good workout, was a bit tired/stressed, strength felt a bit down, but I went light today so no big deal. 

After I was done noone was in the gym so I played around a bit. I did some turkish get-ups and wall throws with the medicine ball, went on an eliptical for the first time, and played around with the chin/dip assist machine. When I started using the eliptical I said to myself, "this is fucking retarded". It felt so awkward and unnatural. I couldn't figure out how to raises the resistance level either, whatever.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Bulgarian squats kick major ass.



My ass wont let me forget it ether sitting is hard today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 24, 2006)

Do you think the rear delt raises helped some with repair? Cause if they do i'll certainly do those tomorow


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Do you think the rear delt raises helped some with repair? Cause if they do i'll certainly do those tomorow



Well it is an external rotation movement I believe. They felt great for me, my rear delts still feel fatigued from it, a feeling that never remains from a workout.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Weight is 182 lbs this morning after taking a shit.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> Like on the internet? Hmmm, I could actually, I've been recording alot of shit on my 8-track, I can upload them via a USB cable onto my computer. How would I go about hosting them? Is there a site I can go to?



You could host them from your machine via ftp, using an ftp app or windows ftp, if you have xp pro--just add the application server service IIS, and then the subcomponent ftp (in add remove progs).  Use IIS to configure your ftp site.

For the user connecting, have them type in ftp://fufu'sipaddress, and they should be able to access files shared from the directory you specified in the IIS ftp mmc module.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> Weight is 182 lbs this morning after taking a shit.



When did you crack into the 180s?  I don't remember seeing that.  Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> When did you crack into the 180s?  I don't remember seeing that.  Good stuff.



I believe about 2 weeks ago, right before or during my last week off. It seemed like I was stuck at 176-178 for a while, then all the sudden I was weighing 180-183 consistantly. I started CEE about 3 weeks ago, could have effected it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

Kitkat, what is your goal weight?


----------



## Double D (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice light workout, good going. I like to throw some of those in now and then.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Today's workout -

strength

PL squats - RI 2-4 minutes
warm up - 1x10 135, 1x3 225, 1x1 275, glute bridges 1x15
set #1 - 3 reps at 295 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 295 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at 295 lbs *PR*

front squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 175 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 175 lbs *PR*

unilateral RDL's - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at 35 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at 40 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each leg at 45 lbs *PR* first time doing these
set #4 - 8 reps each leg at 40 lbs

leg extensions - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 165 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 165 lbs

singled-handed barbell holds - RI 90 seconds(maybe 60, can't remember)
set #1 - 30 seconds each hand at 95 lbs
set #2 - 30 seconds each hand at 95 lbs
set #3 - 30 seconds each hand at 95 lbs *PR* first time doing these

cooldown, stretch

Awesome workout. I am finally feeling like a solid squatter. The first set was easy, so I decided to get a little gutsy the second set. I was going down ATG, I payed for it. On the last rep I was literally stuck at parellel for 5 seconds, just not moving one bit but pushing as hard as I could. I finally got it up, that was def. the longest I've ever stuck out a sticking point. The last set I went back to a sligtly past parellel. 

High rep front squats are brutal because they just compact my chest and ribcage, so hard to breath, the last 5 reps were easier than the first because I was used to the pressure. First time doing unilateral RDL's, I really like them. The ROM is alot better compared to bilateral. My right leg was pretty good, but my left leg had me hopping around several times for like 10 seconds just trying to find my balance. 

When you guys do them do you set your foot down between reps or just always stay on one foot? I was just staying on one foot through all of them. 

Single handed BB holds were pretty cool, another new thing I'm trying. They rape my core, plus the wobble of the barbell brings in another aspect to my grip. Stretching was great, I made a nice little jump in my flexibility.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Kitkat, what is your goal weight?



Well I was shooting for 185 before I head back to college. I am 182 now and I'm leaving in 5 days, so I'm pretty close to it. I'm happy where I am though, I wouldn't want to be heavier at the time being. I'm shooting for 200 lbs by January 1st.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice light workout, good going. I like to throw some of those in now and then.



Yeah, I really need to do them when I'm feeling beat from a previous workout.


----------



## Double D (Aug 25, 2006)

Single barbell holds-Love doing lifts like that and feeling like my back is about to break and I am wobbling all over the place. Thats when you know its working.


----------



## Double D (Aug 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well I was shooting for 185 before I head back to college. I am 182 now and I'm leaving in 5 days, so I'm pretty close to it. I'm happy where I am though, I wouldn't want to be heavier at the time being. I'm shooting for 200 lbs by January 1st.



I did the same thing. i went into college weighing in at 175lbs. Left at the end of the year weighing 200lbs! I gained a ton of weight. Sure a little fat, but mostly muscle that I had lost during my running and things of that nature during the summer. I have always been a big guy, but whenever I took a summer and decided to get into the best aerobic shape possible, I lost like 30-40lbs. But as soon as I got back into the weights the weight came right back along with the strength. it was awesome!


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> I did the same thing. i went into college weighing in at 175lbs. Left at the end of the year weighing 200lbs! I gained a ton of weight. Sure a little fat, but mostly muscle that I had lost during my running and things of that nature during the summer. I have always been a big guy, but whenever I took a summer and decided to get into the best aerobic shape possible, I lost like 30-40lbs. But as soon as I got back into the weights the weight came right back along with the strength. it was awesome!



I'm going to trade in a little vanity for strength. I'm at about 10% bf right, I don't wanna break 12-14% though. I think I have a good shot for 15 lbs in 4 months. I mean, I just want to be 200 lbs, I wouldn't care if I didn't get there till febuary or march. I just love eating alot and getting stronger.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2006)

How's the creatine affecting strength gains?  You think they're on par with what they have been, or is there a noticeable difference?


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> How's the creatine affecting strength gains?  You think they're on par with what they have been, or is there a noticeable difference?



Well, I think it is helping, I really don't have any hard proof though. I've actually been having really good workouts since I started. My monday workouts have been great, they usually suck ass. I'll need to stay on it a bit to know for sure.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2006)

creatine makes my squats, deads ,recovery, and benching improve nothing else. Wait a second that's a pretty good list lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2006)

fufu you never dissapoint on the squats man


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> creatine makes my squats, deads ,recovery, and benching improve nothing else. Wait a second that's a pretty good list lol.



Indeed it is.





Brutus_G said:


> fufu you never dissapoint on the squats man




Thanks!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2006)

Creatine For the Win!

Actually i got nothing from it, but I hope it works for you.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

lawl, thanks. I might try another thing of Xceed at some point. More expensive, but the best supplement I have used of its nature.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

I have to decided to cut out dips all together. I had decided not to do them a while up until my last light workout. They make my shoulder feel like kaka.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Creatine For the Win!
> 
> Actually i got nothing from it, but I hope it works for you.



Have you tried CEE?


----------



## Double D (Aug 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> I'm going to trade in a little vanity for strength. I'm at about 10% bf right, I don't wanna break 12-14% though. I think I have a good shot for 15 lbs in 4 months. I mean, I just want to be 200 lbs, I wouldn't care if I didn't get there till febuary or march. I just love eating alot and getting stronger.



No problem, you ought to be able to do that. Just continue the hard work.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Have you tried CEE?



No I haven't. 

I tried creatine monohydrate, and  I tried the creatine phosphate with the transport system.

I got nothing from either of them.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

KelJu said:


> No I haven't.
> 
> I tried creatine monohydrate, and  I tried the creatine phosphate with the transport system.
> 
> I got nothing from either of them.



Hmm, I didn't get any from mono either. You may want to try CEE.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

Did some running out in the rain today with my dog, good times.

My friend who is in his first year at college is starting to workout. He has the basic mentallity of beginners...arms and chest, agh. I wanted to go on and on about what he should do. He thinks he should listen to this one guy at the gym because he has "big arms" and benches alot. Agh. I just told him, "whatever routine you come up with, think balance, work your back and much as your front, and your top as much as your bottom." I'm not going to lecture him because I've been through this before and people won't listen.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Did some running out in the rain today with my dog, good times.
> 
> My friend who is in his first year at college is starting to workout. He has the basic mentallity of beginners...arms and chest, agh. I wanted to go on and on about what he should do. He thinks he should listen to this one guy at the gym because he has "big arms" and benches alot. Agh. I just told him, "whatever routine you come up with, think balance, work your back and much as your front, and your top as much as your bottom." I'm not going to lecture him because I've been through this before and people won't listen.



Lawl, I got 10 bucks that says he will do it wrong for atleast 6 months then get mad because he isn't making gains.
I hope he comes around and listens to you sooner than later.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I got 10 bucks that says he will do it wrong for atleast 6 months then get mad because he isn't making gains.
> I hope he comes around and listens to you sooner than later.



That will probably be the case. Agh, so much wasted time though.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> That will probably be the case. Agh, so much wasted time though.



Bah, don't get me started on wasted time. My number one wish is to be able to go back to 9th grade with the knowledge I have now about proper training. That was back before I had all of the retarded injuries. I could have been a machine.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 27, 2006)

That's more or less what I did on and off in the gym from the end of my high school freshman year to the beginning/middle of my senior year. Lots of benching, curls, shoulder machines, chest machines, abs, and cardio... Hardly any pulling movements and sure as hell no leg exercises.

I wonder how much farther I'd be now if I got a good routine and diet going back then...


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> That's more or less what I did on and off in the gym from the end of my high school freshman year to the beginning/middle of my senior year. Lots of benching, curls, shoulder machines, chest machines, abs, and cardio... Hardly any pulling movements and sure as hell no leg exercises.
> 
> I wonder how much farther I'd be now if I got a good routine and diet going back then...



My routine was worst than that. I was doing:
Flat Bench Press
Squat
Incline Press
Curls

In that order on the same day 5 days a week.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

lawl atleast you had some legs.

When I started working out I only used machines because free weights were intimidating to me. Ah yes, my old routine. DB alternating curls, DB bench x3, then DB concentration curls, then machine chest press x3. 3-4 days a week.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

Weight this morning is 182.5 lbs after taking a shit.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

Today's workout - 

strength n' hypertrophy!

PL bench press - RI full recovery(3-4 minutes)
warm ups - 1x45, 1x8 95, shoulder shit
set #1 - 3 reps at 205 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 205 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at 205 lbs *PR*



incline bench press 
set #1 - 1x6 at 155

Set up is fucking dumb, I was knocking the rack hooks, just a horrible bench set up.

HS wide press - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 115 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 90 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #4 - 10 reps at x2 45 lbs

neutral grip pulldowns - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 4 reps at 200 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at 200 lbs *PR*

HS row - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 90 lbs (close neutral)
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 90 lbs (wide neutral)
set #3 - 10 reps at x2 90 lbs (mid pronated)
set #4 - 10 reps at x2 90 lbs (close neutral)

face pulls - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 60 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 60 lbs

seated incline DB curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs

did some planks as a cool down, they sucked, my upperbody was very shakey. Getting carried away with the volume again. Ah!

stretch

Great workout, PR on my bench, that's 3 weeks in a row. Just slowly moving it up. My lockout strength owned. Once I got it 3/4's the way up it just shot up. No slowing in my pushes, smooth. Again, the first set was the hardest. Did some higher rep stuff today, played with the RI's a bit.

My 1RM for my bench was 215. I just did 3x3 at 205, I think I should be able to get 225. I think I could get 205 for 5 too.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

The Kiki Cat Club Kicks Kabuki Kappa


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> The Kiki Cat Club Kicks Kabuki Kappa



mrowful.

Aghh. I'm trying to down this dry ass chicken with no flavor. Aggh, kiki no like.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice benchin' fufu.  You should definitely be able to hit 225.

Your buddy will come back to your advice unless he has good genetics and a big appetite and makes gains despite a shitty program.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Nice benchin' fufu.  You should definitely be able to hit 225.
> 
> Your buddy will come back to your advice unless he has good genetics and a big appetite and makes gains despite a shitty program.



He has an appetite, that's for sure. He is a pretty strong kid too, endo/meso. I'm just glad for him that he is hitting the gym though, he needs to lose some weight, also has some cholesteral issues.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> mrowful.
> 
> Aghh. I'm trying to down this dry ass chicken with no flavor. Aggh, kiki no like.



Dude, but some hooters wing sauce at wallmart. It was a god's send to me. I have been eating it for a month, and it really helps with the dry chicken taste.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Dude, but some hooters wing sauce at wallmart. It was a god's send to me. I have been eating it for a month, and it really helps with the dry chicken taste.



Hmm, maybe I'll try it. I used to use Frank's Red Hot, but it has alot of sodium in it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 28, 2006)

I use Frank's Red Hot on my egg whites... Just a little bit. Can't imagine it does much for chicken... I usually use A1, BBQ, or various hot sauces for chicken... There used to be this awesome stuff... Can't remember the name, but my store doesn't carry it anymore, pissed me off.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 28, 2006)

Mrow!  That sauce is either 1000k mg's of sodium or contains sugar.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

I just use chicken thighs instead of breast and include a whole egg or two with my whites instead of that, heh.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Fufu, how are your classes going so far? What was your major again?


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Hey Fufu, how are your classes going so far? What was your major again?



I haven't moved in yet. 2 days!!!! Classes don't start till the 6th though. My major is currently kinesiology.


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I just use chicken thighs instead of breast and include a whole egg or two with my whites instead of that, heh.



I should take the time to marinate my food...but I'm too lazy. I've just got back into eating eggs again. I kind overloaded for like 6 months on eggs, then I couldn't eat any at all.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> I haven't moved in yet. 2 days!!!! Classes don't start till the 6th though. My major is currently kinesiology.



Wow, we started 2 weeks ago. Kinesiology would be a great thing to study just for the knowledge alone. What do you think you might do with the degree?


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Wow, we started 2 weeks ago. Kinesiology would be a great thing to study just for the knowledge alone. What do you think you might do with the degree?



I have some ideas:
work for some sort of pro sports team
PT-ing, something like that, consulting
there is the research aspect, I'm more a physical guy though

My friend and I also had this idea. My friend is a sophomore or junior in business. We thought about opening some sort of gym/MMA training complex. He could run it, manage, hire the people. I could like the fitness director and coach. Or some shit like that. We'd need to find a good locale though.

I'll find out more ideas once I get deeper into the major.

I used to live in the south...Houston, TX. We always started school a month earlier than up here in MA. Maybe all schools in general start earlier?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm a Business major (possibly accounting or finance) and i could do the math work for you guys but then, i could be evil and pull an Enron


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I'm a Business major (possibly accounting or finance) and i could do the math work for you guys but then, i could be evil and pull an Enron



If that was the case, I'd get one of my top clients to put you in a rear naked choke!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> I have some ideas:
> work for some sort of pro sports team
> PT-ing, something like that, consulting
> there is the research aspect, I'm more a physical guy though
> ...





My buddy Clint and I had the same idea without the MMA. He is in physical therapy school so it would be feasible for him, but what the fuck would I do with an IT degree at a gym?


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> My buddy Clint and I had the same idea without the MMA. He is in physical therapy school so it would be feasible for him, but what the fuck would I do with an IT degree at a gym?



Hmm, not sure. I bet there is something though.


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

Today's workout -

good mornings - RI 60 seconds
warm ups - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95 
set #1 - 8 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 155 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 155 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at 165 lbs *PR* first time doing these

These made my lower back feel strange, it didn't hurt, just strange. I think my hamstrings and back were a bit tight.

Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
warm up - 1x8 each leg at x2 30 
set #1 - 4 reps each leg at x2 80 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps each leg at x2 80 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps each leg at x2 80 lbs *PR*

even at low reps, Bulgarian squats make me want to puke.

seated leg curls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 155 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 160 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 165 lbs

smith calve raises - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 95 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 95 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 95 lbs

2 second hold at bottom, 2 second hold at top, slow eccentric

barbell static holds - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 30 seconds at 225 lbs
set #2 - 30 seconds at 225 lbs
set #3 - 30 seconds at 225 lbs

no cooldown, stretch

Awesome workout. That is all.


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

Going off-roading soon. Weeeemrow. It's been raining all day too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 29, 2006)

Good bench pressing. Hey man is your shoulder still bothering you?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> Going off-roading soon. Weeeemrow. It's been raining all day too.



In a truck, bike, or something else?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> good mornings - RI 60 seconds
> warm ups - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95
> ...



Your Bulgarian squats are looking really good. They ware me out too. I guess it is because of tons of stablilizer stuff going on when you do those I guess.


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Good bench pressing. Hey man is your shoulder still bothering you?



Thank you meow. Shoulder has been great recently.




DOMS said:


> In a truck, bike, or something else?



In a Jeep, it was pretty fucking cool. The two girls I was driving were screaming their heads off. Fastest I have ever gone on the course I was on.




KelJu said:


> Your Bulgarian squats are looking really good. They ware me out too. I guess it is because of tons of stablilizer stuff going on when you do those I guess.



Thanks, I've been doing them weekly for a while. You have to stabilize like a bitch, but once that becomes less of an issue it is easier with heavier weight. I was still a tiny wobbley on my first left leg reps.


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

MyK said:


>


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

^ My brain just got hijacked...Too many crazy cat pics!


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

Today is a day off...good thing because I slept like utter shit last night. I'll be moving into my dorm tommarow, so I'll take that off as well. Start with Gold's gym on friday, lower body. 

On a side note: My creativity for bass playing has been sapped dry. I will come up with something I like for every 1 or so hours of play. I really need this change of enviroment and I need to start playing with other people.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today is a day off...good thing because I slept like utter shit last night. I'll be moving into my dorm tommarow, so I'll take that off as well. Start with Gold's gym on friday, lower body.
> 
> On a side note: My creativity for bass playing has been sapped dry. I will come up with something I like for every 1 or so hours of play. I really need this change of enviroment and I need to start playing with other people.




How has your sleep been lately?  I find that if I don't get enough sleep for consecutive days, my creativity takes a dump.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> How has your sleep been lately?  I find that if I don't get enough sleep for consecutive days, my creativity takes a dump.



The past couple days it has been a bit crappy. However, my overall sleep schedule is excellent. I find I'm more creative at night. Agh, sometimes I feel like a zombie until the clock hits 8 pm.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today is a day off...good thing because I slept like utter shit last night. I'll be moving into my dorm tommarow, so I'll take that off as well. Start with Gold's gym on friday, lower body.
> 
> On a side note: My creativity for bass playing has been sapped dry. I will come up with something I like for every 1 or so hours of play. I really need this change of enviroment and I need to start playing with other people.



Good luck at the dorms bro. Do you know the person you will be rooming with? 
Personally I hated the dorms to the point of them driving me insane. I need a room to myself so I can shut out the world and everyone in it every now and again. I am also more creative when I am alone, and after I have been up for a while. Thats when I like to say the demon monkeys in my head come out to play.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Good luck at the dorms bro. Do you know the person you will be rooming with?
> Personally I hated the dorms to the point of them driving me insane. I need a room to myself so I can shut out the world and everyone in it every now and again. I am also more creative when I am alone, and after I have been up for a while. Thats when I like to say the demon monkeys in my head come out to play.



Well I talked to him on the phone. He is on crew, so hopefully that means he has a decent work ethic and isn't a douchebag. He isn't coming in till later so I get the first week by myself. I would love to have my own apartment, but I really need to socialize. This way I am forced to. Plus with dorms I get girls...hot girls...hot drunk girls...

Night time is ftw. Some nights after driving home I become hyper-aware and go a little manic. Then the creativity flies.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well I talked to him on the phone. He is on crew, so hopefully that means he has a decent work ethic and isn't a douchebag. He isn't coming in till later so I get the first week by myself. I would love to have my own apartment, but I really need to socialize. This way I am forced to. Plus with dorms I get girls...hot girls...hot drunk girls...
> 
> Night time is ftw. _Some nights after driving home I become hyper-aware and go a little *manic*._ Then the creativity flies.



This explains so very much.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> This explains so very much.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, today is the last day of strict dieting for a while. For the past 9 months I have been eating very very clean. In that past time I haven't had cookies, real ice cream, candy bars, candy, regular soda, fast food and probably a number of other things that I forgot exist. The least amount of meals I had eaten in one day was 5, and I think at one point I was getting up to 8. I think I have smoked ganja only 5 times and drank 3 times. Not bad for 9 months.

Time for me to enjoy my taste buds a bit. I'm not throwing out my whole diet, I'm just letting myself to indulge a bit. That is if I can allow myself too. I've kind of dug myself pretty deep in my eating habits. I still refuse to eat fast food and drink soda though.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm with you on the fast food and soda.  I still like to loosen up on the weekends to keep my sanity.  I have gone through tiffs of totally clean eating for months on end, but it sucks.  That's why I'm trying to bulk clean right now.  Cutting later sucks ass.  You'll be happy you gave yourself a break.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

I hear ya fufu. I want to put on a few winter pounds just because I can. I bought a 6lb tub of muscle milk, and I am going to drink it guilt free.


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I hear ya fufu. I want to put on a few winter pounds just because I can. I bought a 6lb tub of muscle milk, and I am going to drink it guilt free.




lawl, nice.


I'm finally moved in! YEAH BITCH!!!


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

I went to Gold's gym. Tons of space and cool stations like glute ham raises, hyperextensions, etc, dbs that go up to 115. Gonna get my membership tommarow.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, nice.
> 
> 
> I'm finally moved in! YEAH BITCH!!!




Go to orientation and Pimp on the freshmen bitches. Many of them don't know anyone yet, so they are in a very good position to be taken advantage of.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> I went to Gold's gym. Tons of space and cool stations like glute ham raises, hyperextensions, etc, dbs that go up to 115. Gonna get my membership tommarow.



Yeah, well it's not as awesome as my gym with DB's up to 185lbs, and they allow chalk. I use the 185's all the time. My favorite's doing tricep kickbacks with them... I'm in such an odd/assholish mood today... I'm not even angry or stress .



KelJu said:


> Go to orientation and Pimp on the freshmen bitches. Many of them don't know anyone yet, so they are in a very good position to be taken advantage of.



True Story, good advice.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> I went to Gold's gym. Tons of space and cool stations like glute ham raises, hyperextensions, etc, dbs that go up to 115. Gonna get my membership tommarow.



That's all the more I want in my gym, is DBs that go heavier and a glute ham raise machine.  Good find.


----------



## MyK (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 1, 2006)

MyK said:


>



 Does that really work?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Does that really work?



I think so.  I know if you put tape on the bottom of a cat's feet, it'll high-step.  That's always made me want to put a cute little Nazi uniform on a cat and put tape on its feet.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2006)

Agh, slept like shit last night. Not going to the gym today, just too tired. I'll go tommarow when my friend gets here so I don't have to walk. 

fufu's top 5 things that are pissing him off at college:
5.) somebody on AIM with their computer volume on max so at every 10 seconds I can hear that "bring!" briiong!". FUCK ME.
4.) people talking loud
3.) people talking loud
2.) people talking loud
1.)people talking loud

mine head!


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok fuck it, I'm going to workout I feel awake now. YARRG!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

You the man fufu.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2006)

lawl

Today's workout

walking - RI get my membership
set #1 - 25 minutes 
set #2 - 25 minutes

lawl

By time the time I walked there I was pretty tired and had a headache, in no mood to workout. Got back, foam rolled and stretched.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Agh, slept like shit last night. Not going to the gym today, just too tired. I'll go tommarow when my friend gets here so I don't have to walk.
> 
> fufu's top 5 things that are pissing him off at college:
> 5.) somebody on AIM with their computer volume on max so at every 10 seconds I can hear that "bring!" briiong!". FUCK ME.
> ...



ROFL@ that aol sound.  MRAWFUL.

You know there is a config option to disable that shit.  Disable it on your roomates machine.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Take a nap, Kikifufu, us cats need up to 20 hours of zzzz a day.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> ROFL@ that aol sound.  MRAWFUL.
> 
> You know there is a config option to disable that shit.  Disable it on your roomates machine.



lawl, wasn't my roommate, some guy down the hall. Whenever I hear those aol jingles I think, "newb". After that he/she started playing pin ball with the sound on max. Like you really need it to be that fucking load. 

My room is right next to my RA. She told me my bass amp was "illegal" in the dorms. Which is bullshit because people blast their computer sound systems louder than I play. GHEY

I might go in cover like, then smash their computer.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Take a nap, Kikifufu, us cats need up to 20 hours of zzzz a day.



lawl, I'm gonna go to bed early tonight. Probably 10.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

^ 9:30, and no later! Father knows best.


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2006)

MyK said:


>


Old


----------



## KelJu (Sep 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, wasn't my roommate, some guy down the hall. Whenever I hear those aol jingles I think, "newb". After that he/she started playing pin ball with the sound on max. Like you really need it to be that fucking load.
> 
> My room is right next to my RA. She told me my bass amp was "illegal" in the dorms. Which is bullshit because people blast their computer sound systems louder than I play. GHEY
> 
> I might go in cover like, then smash their computer.



Bullshit! Tell the RA to go fuck himself. If retards can IM each other at full volume, you should be able to play your bass at a reasonable hour.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2006)

I know it is ridiculous. Let's not allow music!!! Can't have that!

So I was looking at my Gold's gym membership and noticed it said "no powerlifting". Strange. Online they were said to support it. Whatever. I guess if I don't use chains, bands, boards, etc. they won't bother me. I don't even have access to them. I mean what does that mean "no powerlifting", no 1RM-ing? Whatever, I really don't see how they would enforce such a rule.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> I know it is ridiculous. Let's not allow music!!! Can't have that!
> 
> So I was looking at my Gold's gym membership and noticed it said "no powerlifting". Strange. Online they were said to support it. Whatever. I guess if I don't use chains, bands, boards, etc. they won't bother me. I don't even have access to them. I mean what does that mean "no powerlifting", no 1RM-ing? Whatever, I really don't see how they would enforce such a rule.



That's weird, I used to think Gold's gym was pretty hardcore supporting powerlifters, allowing chalk etc... There are 3 new Gold's gym opening around my city in the next 2-3 years or so, but I have a feeling they're little "pussy Gold's Gyms" knockoffs... I think Gold's Gym has been pussified.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2006)

Agreed.There is this other place called "universal fitness" that looked ok, but was farther away.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> I know it is ridiculous. Let's not allow music!!! Can't have that!
> 
> So I was looking at my Gold's gym membership and noticed it said "no powerlifting". Strange. Online they were said to support it. Whatever. I guess if I don't use chains, bands, boards, etc. they won't bother me. I don't even have access to them. I mean what does that mean "no powerlifting", no 1RM-ing? Whatever, I really don't see how they would enforce such a rule.




Planet fitness wouldn't allow me to deadlift, use mroe than 225 on the smith machine, and cut the pegs in half on all machines to keep powerlifters out.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Planet fitness wouldn't allow me to deadlift, use mroe than 225 on the smith machine, and cut the pegs in half on all machines to keep powerlifters out.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Planet fitness wouldn't allow me to deadlift, use mroe than 225 on the smith machine, and cut the pegs in half on all machines to keep powerlifters out.



I sincerely hope they don't fuck me over. I have a 3 day period to get a refund. I'm going to have to come up with a list a questions when I go in today.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



roffleburgers!

I just got a new set of headphones with a mic, that means I can talk to my internet friends while I'm here at schoo.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

Slept alot better last night. Actually went 8 hours straight without waking up. Then I got another hour or so sleep after that. When I woke up the first time I had to piss, so instead of going across to the opposite hall of my floor, I pissed in a bottle lawl. I'll have to stop doing that when my roommate gets here. Can't have bottles of piss all over the place!


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

I had a very good breakfast day. The DC here isn't too bad.

2 slices of 12 grain bread
1 whole boiled eggs, 5 egg whites
1 1/2 cups of scrambled eggs
1 apple
1 sausage patty
water

I'd say about 700-750 cals.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2006)

How many times a day do you eat, fufu?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Slept alot better last night. Actually went 8 hours straight without waking up. Then I got another hour or so sleep after that. When I woke up the first time I had to piss, *so instead of going across to the opposite hall of my floor, I pissed in a bottle lawl.* I'll have to stop doing that when my roommate gets here. Can't have bottles of piss all over the place!



 

Piss bottles!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 2, 2006)

^


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> How many times a day do you eat, fufu?



5

I used to eat six times a day. It is pretty hard for me to do that now. I just eat 5 bigger meals.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^



mrow?


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

lawl


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

First day at the new gym!

Today's workout -

strength

PL squats - RI about 3 minutes
warm ups - 1x10 135, 1x3 225, 1x1 275 
set #1 - 2 reps at 305 lbs
set #2 - 2 reps at 315 lbs
set #3 - 2 reps at 315 lbs *PR*

front squats - RI 2 minutes 
set #1 - 10 reps at 185 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 185 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 185 lbs *PR*

unilateral RDL's - RI 60-90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at 40 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at 45 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each leg at 45 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps each leg at 50 lbs *PR*

single leg leg extensions - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at 100 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at 100 lbs

stretch  

Awesome workout. Went alot better than I expected. My squats were easy, so I added 10 lbs on the last two sets. First time squatting 3 plates each side for reps. My friend was with me who is starting training so my RI's were a little off on some sets.

Even though it was my first day at Gold's I felt perfectly fine in my new gym enviroment.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 2, 2006)

Noice squattage.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 2, 2006)

Leg extensions that's not functional strength wtf are you doing. jk man. What are the unilateral rdl about?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 2, 2006)

MyK said:


>



Hahahaha... nice.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 2, 2006)

Those are some monster squats. Wow! Kikigaga.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow those squats pwnz0r yewr soul


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl
> 
> Today's workout
> 
> ...



Haha.  A nice stroll is a good little active recovery workout, even if that was a joke.

Oh, and it was hillarious the first time I walked by a frat house.  I could hear a couple of AIM message beeps going.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Noice squattage.



I second this. Damn nice job on the squats Fufu.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok, I'm stealing Cowpimp's response style.

*sean*: Thanks, I was very happy with it.

*brutus*: lawl, yeah I know. The bodybuilder in my likes it.

*kikibaker*: hehehe, zank you.

*bigdyl*: wafflecopter, th4nk y0uz.

*cowpimp* : lawl, no joke. It was kind of nice getting a walk in. My dorm is up a big hill, so I have to walk that motherfucker atleast 3 times a day. Agh. I need to do some cardio though anyways. Probably will do me more good than harm. I walked by a frat house yesterday on my trek to the gym. Outside on the lawn gawking at the movers-in, drinking at 3:30 pm. Pathetic.

*Kelju*: Thanks alot, man.


I'd like to thank everyone for the love!! 

I've been stressing out alot the past three days. I keep worrying about my eating and lifting. I really need to relax. I just don't want to lose weight. I've been eating alot here. I know I won't lose weight but my mind just won't quit. I'm just dug myself so god damn deep in my habit of eating like a timed out machine. Ahhhhhhhhh....


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2006)

I get like that sometimes fufu.  The negative hormonal response you get from stressing yourself out is probably worse than the occasional missed meal.  Not to mention you are still young; you have plenty of time to gain weight while still in your prime.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I get like that sometimes fufu.  The negative hormonal response you get from stressing yourself out is probably worse than the occasional missed meal.  Not to mention you are still young; you have plenty of time to gain weight while still in your prime.



Yes, this is all true. When I start obsessing over that shit my mind stops being rational. Time to relawlx.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yes, this is all true. When I start obsessing over that shit my mind stops being rational. Time to relawlx.



I agree. I have also been stressing over eating enough and sleeping enough. I am going to go out tonight and get shitface drunk just prove to myself that I can still do it.


----------



## MyK (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2006)

Alright, I'm gonna post my diet. Easier to keep track. Hopefully the board allows me to edit it throughout the day.

9/4/06

meal #1:
2 cuts of lemon chicken
1 cut of regular chicken
1 large banana
very small portion of ziti w/ cheese and sauce

meal #2:
2 cuts of lemon chicken
large salad w/ lettuce, mushrooms, green peppers, alfafa sprouts
2-3 tablespoons of parmesean peppercorn dressing
handfull of pumpkin seeds
tablespoon of turkey salad
1 whole grain roll

meal #3 - salmon steak, hand full of peanuts

meal #4 - slice of pizza, small portion of ziti w/ cheese and sauce, 1 cut of chicken, small serving of soft serve icecream

meal #5 - 2 scoops of whey, forgot my damn pb


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Sep 4, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 4, 2006)

Look what you've started fufu.  It's kiki madness!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 4, 2006)

Your diet is becomming carbowned!!

Your lifts will go up nicely at least.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Look what you've started fufu.  It's kiki madness!



Ahhhhhkikikiki


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

Diet log 9/5/06

meal #1 - 1 1/2 - 2 cups of scrambled eggs, 2 slice of canadian bacon, 5 egg whites, 1 large banana

meal #2 - serving of stripped steak w/ onions and peppers, 2 tablespoons of cheese sauce, 1 cup of Kashi cereal(no milk)\

meal #3 - 2 1/4 scoops of whey, PWO supps

meal #4 - 2 cuts of chicken, large salad w/mushrooms, brocolli, green peppers, alfafa sprout, small amount of croutons, jalapenos. 1 slice of thin crust pizza, 1 small banana.

meal #5 - 1 small peice of fried chicken, 1 large piece.(didn't eat all the fried batter on the second piece)

meal #6 - 2 scoops of whey, 1-2 tblspoons of natural PB


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

Today's workout - 

strength

PL bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
warm ups - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95
set #1 - 3 reps at 210 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 2 reps at 210 lbs
set #3 - 1 rep at 210 lbs

Sigh

incline db press - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 65 lbs

single arm db row - RI 2-3 minutes
set #1 - 6 each side at 100 lbs
set #2 - 6 each side at 100 lbs
set #3 - 6 each side at 100 lbs

neutral grip pulldown - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #2 - 7 reps at 165 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 150 lbs 

single arm machine bicep curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at 50 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at 50 lbs

rotator cuff shit

stretch

Meh. Shitty sleep past few days, been super stressed out. I am training my friend so my RI's are getting fucked up, whatever. I wasn't concentrating on my bench like I usually do, my friend was joking around when when I was warming up, they hooks are located differently and the bench is different from my old gym. I did break a PR though, I was going for 3x3 though. Pulldowns just shit all over me. I haven't done reps over 5 in a long time so I guess it is understandable I sucked out. DB rows went pretty easy however.

I am really pissed at the gym though, I got fucked over. On the website they said, "our dumb bells range from 5 lbs to 115 lbs!". When I toured it before I got my membership, I saw the 115 db's, so I was all set. Then when I go to use the 105's today for rows, they don't have them. They go from 100 to 115's, nothing in between. GHEY. fuck fuck fuck Today's workout was pretty boring.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2006)

That is too bad man. I hope you get a hold of your stress before it starts to eat away at you. If you ever start to feel like it is, you should step back and re-evaluate some things. I would really hate to see you lose your gains like I did.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

Life has been absolutely dull the past 5 days. My mind won't turn off. The only thing I enjoy doing is working out ATM, and when that blows, it is pretty depressing. mrooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww/death


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Hang in there fufu at least you still have your youth and and a sense of humour. Also, good to see you support my country by eating Canadian bacon, the beer is even better.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2006)

Don't you like to play bass? Have you looked for people at your college to jam with? I hope yo uaren't doing what I did at stay in your room all day. 
Go talk to bitches, hang out at the student rec center.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Hang in there fufu at least you still have your youth and and a sense of humour. Also, good to see you support my country by eating Canadian bacon, the beer is even better.



Yeah my friends keep my going to. I kind of like being pissed off though...I stop worrying so much and I actually socialize better when I'm pissed off about something. IM owns too.

lawl! I had Molson last night!


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Don't you like to play bass? Have you looked for people at your college to jam with? I hope yo uaren't doing what I did at stay in your room all day.
> Go talk to bitches, hang out at the student rec center.



Yeah I like to play bass, I am sending out messages to differnet groups of musicians, trying to find someone to paly with. I haven't been sitting in my room too much, I do time to time though. I do need to find some hawt bitches. I'll check out some shindigs and whatnot.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

KelJu said:


> That is too bad man. I hope you get a hold of your stress before it starts to eat away at you. If you ever start to feel like it is, you should step back and re-evaluate some things. I would really hate to see you lose your gains like I did.



I think I'm getting better. Better than what I was like the first few days. I keep telling myself "to deal with things when they happen". Seems like my mind wants to always have something to latch onto. The most ridiculous things.


----------



## FrankT (Sep 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> I think I'm getting better. Better than what I was like the first few days. I keep telling myself "to deal with things when they happen". Seems like my mind wants to always have something to latch onto. The most ridiculous things.



I understand what you mean.
Guys our age are going through some tough shit.
For me, I just started college, moved, just worked out today for the first time in 2 months, need a job...etc etc.

Just take comfort in the fact that you are not alone


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2006)

50 more pounds and your mine fufu watch out man. Dont stress man(except on me benching more than you) maybe you could go buy some 5 pound plates and tape or tie them on to the dumbells. I think you have a pretty good diet.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

FrankT said:


> I understand what you mean.
> Guys our age are going through some tough shit.
> For me, I just started college, moved, just worked out today for the first time in 2 months, need a job...etc etc.
> 
> Just take comfort in the fact that you are not alone


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> 50 more pounds and your mine fufu watch out man. Dont stress man(except on me benching more than you) maybe you could go buy some 5 pound plates and tape or tie them on to the dumbells. I think you have a pretty good diet.



Rut ro raggy! I actually thought of doing that, but it would be bitch dealing with that all the time. I don't know what they expect people to do with the 115's. You can't work up to them! 15 lbs is a huge jump for the DB movements. My diet has been going pretty well, like I said before, I'll deal with things when they happen. My diet hasn't fucked up bad yet.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 5, 2006)

You could always do a set of low pulley rows until you bridge the gap between 100 and 115. The 115 would be good for farmers or step-ups. If you to get really wacky see if you can find some weighted wrist/ ankle straps at a department store and wear those while you row the 100's. It may look funny but sometimes funny works.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

115's will be good for db RDL's, grip work, and some other cool shit. I'm still bummed though, such a cop out.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2006)

9/6/06

meal #1 - 2 whole egges, 4 egg whites, 1 large banana

meal #2 - 2 cuts of chicken, 1 1/2 cups of Kashi cereal

snack - caribean trail mix

meal #3 - serving of teryaki beef, _small_ serving of ice cream

meal #4 - small swordfish steak, 3 slices of flank steak, 1 large salad w/lettuce, green peppers, mushrooms, and 1-2 tblspoons of Italian dressing, 2 small beef tacos with the all the fixings, 1 slice of pepperoni pizza. 

I walk around 1-2 hours everday, that is my justification for my random slice of pizza. 

meal #5 - protein plus bar w/ 1-2 tblspoons of pb


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 6, 2006)

Eat those veggies man


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Eat those veggies man



I'm trying to get atleast one large salad a day.


----------



## MyK (Sep 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> I'm trying to get atleast one large salad a day.


----------



## MyK (Sep 6, 2006)

did you know that Cat's urine glows under a blacklight.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey fufu, just duct tape a couple of 2.5 pound plates to the 100 pound dumbbell and you'll be set.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Hey fufu, just duct tape a couple of 2.5 pound plates to the 100 pound dumbbell and you'll be set.



lawl, I suppose I could, if the managers saw it they would probably get pissy, whatev.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, I suppose I could, if the managers saw it they would probably get pissy, whatev.



Tell the managers to tongue your grundle.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, I suppose I could, if the managers saw it they would probably get pissy, whatev.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Tell the managers to tongue your grundle.



ROFL


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



lawl, zoinks!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, zoinks!


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



lawl, looks like you are having fun tonight! Bed time for me.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2006)

Good night, fufu.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 6, 2006)

Sweet kiki dreams.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, probably the best night of sleep I've had here in my dorm.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

Diet

9/7/06

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 1 cup of Kashi cereal, 1 piece of orange french toast w/ *conservative *amount of maple syrup., 1 large banana

meal #2 - 1 large piece of blackened tilapia, 1 cut of cajun chicken

meal #3 - 1 piece of blackened tilapia, 2 cuts of cajun chicken, serving of whole wheat pasta w/ meat tomato sauce and parmasean cheese.

meal #4 - 2+ scoops of whey protien(PWO)

meal #5 - large salad w/ green peppers, lettuce, brocolli, croutons, 1-2 tblsps of blue cheese dressing, 4 or 5 buffalo wings, 1 mozzerella stick. GHEY. The only DC that was open was having "a special night of food and entertainment". AKA, no healthy food and people blasting fucking horrible hip hip music. I thought I was all set when I saw hard boiled eggs. They turned out to be...regular eggs. I cracked it open with a fork and the yolk and white just started oozing out. wtf


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2006)

It feels good to get a good night's sleep doesn't it?


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

KelJu said:


> It feels good to get a good night's sleep doesn't it?



Indeeeeed. I had the most fucked up dreams.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

Today's workout -

deadlifts(sumo) - RI 2 minutes
warm ups - 6 reps at 135, 4 reps at 225
set #1 - 8 reps at 315 lbs first 3 or 4 reps DOH
set #2 - 8 reps at 315 lbs first 2 or 3 reps DOH
set #3 - 8 reps at 315 lbs first 1 or 2 reps DOH *PR*

Bulgarian squats - RI 2 - 2 1/2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at x2 65 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at x2 65 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each leg at x2 65 lbs *PR*

DONE

Short workout, but I was beat to fuck. Strength felt great. Lower body workouts are for the win. Deadlifts felt friggin light. I've never thought 315 lbs would feel so movable. My lockout strength was just kicking ass. Lawl, I just remembered. I ripped my boxers today going Bulgarian squats. It was cool.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

I also did a short workout today because I wanted to spend more one-to-one time with my friend who I am training. He is doing very well. Just benched 105 for 10, not bad for his second time ever benching. I was gasping for air and stumbling around trying to give him directions between my Bulgarian squats set.


----------



## Double D (Sep 7, 2006)

So are your sumo deads going to jump up weight next workout?


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> So are your sumo deads going to jump up weight next workout?



Haven't decided yet. I don't know whether I want to keep with the high reps or rear up for some 1RM's.


----------



## Double D (Sep 7, 2006)

I'd up the weight for sure. Hell if its easy why not.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> I'd up the weight for sure. Hell if its easy why not.



I might go for 3x10 at the same weight next time if I stay with high reps.


----------



## Double D (Sep 7, 2006)

So what are you doing now? Lifting for strength size what?


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> So what are you doing now? Lifting for strength size what?



That's what I've been doing for a bit. I have been working on my bench and squat strength-wise the past couple months. I don't know if I will go for a 1RM though. Bluntly put, I am going for 60% strength, 40% size.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> deadlifts(sumo) - RI 2 minutes
> warm ups - 6 reps at 135, 4 reps at 225
> ...



Your kicking ass on the Deadlifts, dude. Nice job! I had the idea in my head that when I first started doign deads, i would eventually catch you and sean. I guess I was wrong, because ya'll are showing no signs of slowing down.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Your kicking ass on the Deadlifts, dude. Nice job! I had the idea in my head that when I first started doign deads, i would eventually catch you and sean. I guess I was wrong, because ya'll are showing no signs of slowing down.



Thanks, man.

I bet you will catch up. You just started deadlifting a couple months ago right? lawl, not like it is a competetion or anything. You got me owned the bench press.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2006)

9/8/06

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 2 pancakes, conservative amount of maple syrup, 1 large banana, 1 piece of Canadian bacon.

meal #2 - 1 chicken breast, 4 or 5 wings, 1 1/2 cups of Kashi cereal, 1 small serving of some pasta dish, large salad w/ lettuce, green peppers, alfafa sprouts, brocolli, 2-3 tblspoons of italian dressing.

meal #3 - 1 large salad w/ lettuce, brocolli, alfafa sprouts, 1-2tablspoons of peppercorn dressing. serving of roast turkey, small serving of mashed potatos w/ gravy. small serving of pilaf. 1 large banana

meal #4 - protein plus protein bar. I was in line to see Bob Saget.

meal #5 - protein bar + 3 medium size chicken pieces

meal #6 - 2 scoops of whey protein w/ 2 tblspoons of pb.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

When you say "4 or 5 wings", what exactly (brand and such) are you eating?


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> When you say "4 or 5 wings", what exactly (brand and such) are you eating?



It was from the cafeteria " Jamaican Jerk chicken".


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> It was from the cafeteria " Jamaican Jerk chicken".





fufu said:


> 9/8/06
> 
> meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 2 pancakes, conservative amount of maple syrup, 1 large banana, 1 piece of Canadian bacon.
> 
> meal #2 - 1 chicken breast, 4 or 5 wings, 1 1/2 cups of Kashi cereal, 1 small serving of some pasta dish, large salad w/ lettuce, green peppers, alfafa sprouts, brocolli, 2-3 tblspoons of italian dressing.



One is not like the others, one does not belong...


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> deadlifts(sumo) - RI 2 minutes
> warm ups - 6 reps at 135, 4 reps at 225
> ...



Tell me about it i now wear spandex on lower body days


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice sumos man so are you kinda doing a easy week right now then your gonna do a harder one?


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> One is not like the others, one does not belong...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

fufu said:


>




All the items that you had for lunch seemed quite healthy, except for the Jamaican Jerk Chicken.


It was an attempt at a humorous observation. I'll be going now...


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 8, 2006)

^ That large font to small font never gets old for me.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> All the items that you had for lunch seemed quite healthy, except for the Jamaican Jerk Chicken.
> 
> 
> It was an attempt at a humorous observation. I'll be going now...



Oh...No don't leave! Idk the wings were probably the most fatty but the breast was very lean under the marinated skin.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll kill myself now.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd never leave you fufu.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> I'll kill myself now.



Damn that's dedication


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

9/9/06

meal #1 - serving of scrambled eggs, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 2 blueberry pancakes, conservative amount of maple syrup, 1 large banana. 3 pieces of bacon.

meal #2 - two pieces of roast pork loin, large piece of talapia, 1 cup of Kashi cereal, salad w/ alfafa spourts, lettuce, brocolli, 2 tablespoons of italian dressing

meal #3 - muscle milk prepackaged drink that I got at Gold's after my w/o. FUCKING 4 DOLLARS. Never doing that again. I knew it would be something ridiculous.

meal #4 - 3 pieces of some white fish, small serving of shrimp and scallop stuff, very small serving of mac and chees(2-3 tablespoons), salad w/ lettuce and green peppers, 2 tablespoons of Italian dressing.

snack - 1 lime juice popsicle - 16 grams sugar, 60 cals, not bad at all.

meal #5 - 2 scoops of whey, cup of skim milk, 1-2 tblspoons of pb


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 9, 2006)

eating large eh? That's a big breakfast.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> eating large eh? That's a big breakfast.



Yeah I'm trying to put on some lbs.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yeah I'm trying to put on some lbs.



fatty.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

lol.


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> That's what I've been doing for a bit. I have been working on my bench and squat strength-wise the past couple months. I don't know if I will go for a 1RM though. Bluntly put, I am going for 60% strength, 40% size.



Sounds like you got er together pretty good!


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

Today's workout -

chin ups(neutral grip) - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps 
set #2 - 5 reps

pause at top, full stretch at bottom, slow negative.

DB rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 90 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 90 lbs

hammer strength rows(single armed) - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 3 plates
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 3 plates + 10 lbs

bench press - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 165 lbs 

wtf, second set wasn't that close to failure

push press - RI 2-3 minutes
set #1 - 5 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 135 lbs *PR*

cable flies - RI don't know, my finger started bleeding, had to clean it up
set #1 - 12 reps at x2 50 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at x2 60 lbs

overhead tricep extensions - RI around 90-120 seconds, I had to help my friend
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs

rear delt DB raises - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each side at 25 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each aside at 25 lbs

stretch

Pretty good workout. All the pull stuff felt smooth. Bench endurance crapped. Added a decent amout of bb-er stuff. A nice variety in today's workout. Hadn't done push presses about 3 months I think. No shoulder pain!

Kind of looks like alot of volume, but it isn't really. 11 sets of the big stuff, then 6 "isolation" sets.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 9, 2006)

Lawl noice.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

kikithanks.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

Give me a F. Give me a U. Give me another F. Give me another U. What does it spell? FUFU!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

Your pull numbers are so much stronger than your push. ***Not that you dont already know that***


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Give me a F. Give me a U. Give me another F. Give me another U. What does it spell? FUFU!!!



lawl. yayyyyyy. Time to fornicate with all those cheeerleaaadersss.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Your pull numbers are so much stronger than your push. ***Not that you dont already know that***



lol, yeah this is true. I like it this way though. I'd rather have a bigger/stronger back then a chest.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> lol, yeah this is true. I like it this way though. I'd rather have a bigger/stronger back then a chest.



Your right. Back strength is better, but I submit that legs are #1, and your have that too, so you got it together.


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> lol, yeah this is true. I like it this way though. I'd rather have a bigger/stronger back then a chest.



As would I. To bad thats not in my case.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

Today's workout

olympic squats - RI 2-3 minutes
warm up - 1x10 135 
set #1 - 10(11?) reps at 235 lbs
set #2 - 11 reps at 235 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 235 lbs *PR*

I was going for 3x11, but on the first set I think I just did ten accidently. I made up for it on the last set.

DB RDL's - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at x2 115 lbs
set #2 - 5 at reps x2 115 lbs
set #3 - 5 at reps x2 115 lbs

easy shit, grip was solid.

single arm barbell holds - RI 90-120 seconds
set #1 - 15 seconds each side at 115 lbs
set #2 - 15 seconds each side at 115 lbs

time was a little off on these, I held it for longer but, I had to use my other hand at some points to tip the bar when it started leaning too much one way.

Awesome workout. Hard, yet easy, on the squats. I can handle high rep squats pretty well, it just turns into a pain game. 3x11 is a little weird looking, but I didn't want to 10, or 12, so I did 11. Hehe. On the first set I bonked the safety pins 2 or 3 times. I usually don't realize how deep I am going. I just took them off for the last two sets. First time squatting with no safety bars. Felt wierd.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Awesome workout. Hard, yet easy, on the squats. I can handle high rep squats pretty well, it just turns into a pain game. 3x11 is a little weird looking, but I didn't want to 10, or 12, so I did 11. Hehe. On the first set I bonked the safety pins 2 or 3 times. I usually don't realize how deep I am going. I just took them off for the last two sets. First time squatting with no safety bars. Felt wierd.



If you want to try a fun squat variation, try Jump Squats.  12 - 15 reps will beat the crap out of you.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 10, 2006)

You rock my world, Mr. Meow.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> If you want to try a fun squat variation, try Jump Squats.  12 - 15 reps will beat the crap out of you.



I've been thinking of adding some "explosive" training in.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> You rock my world, Mr. Meow.



Hey!  Back off, he's mine!!!


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> You rock my world, Mr. Meow.







DOMS said:


> Hey!  Back off, he's mine!!!



Now now! There is enough for all of you.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 10, 2006)

^ DOMS do you want the top half or the bottom half?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

9/10/06

meal #1 - 1 whole egg, 5 egg whites, 1 cup Kashi cereal, small serving of corn beef hash, serving of scrambled eggs, 1 large banana

meal #2 - 2 scoops of whey, 1 cup of skim milk.

meal #3 - 2 pieces of braised pork, 2 pieces of flank steak, smallish serving of chickpea /steamed grains thing, piece of vegetable lasagna w/1-2 tblspoons of tomato pesto

meal #4 - 1 piece of braised pork, _*small*_ serving of chicken parmesean, small serving of ice cream w/ reeces topping. About 1/2 -3/4 cup.

meal #5 - 2 pieces of pork(again!), one piece of pepperoni pizza, one of mushroom pizza, small piece of salmon

meal #6 - 2 scoops of whey, 1-2 tablespoons of pb. low sodium organic tortilla chips w/ organic fresh salsa(just chunks of tomato, onion, etc.)

woohoo, 6 meals.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> If you want to try a fun squat variation, try Jump Squats.  12 - 15 reps will beat the crap out of you.



I was just looking back on this. I don't think I would go that high of reps on that. Form might get too sloppy. Don't want iffy form on something like that.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh, weight was 185.6 at the gym today. That was with gym clothes and shoes. So I am guessing 182-183, weight is still the same.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

So you have gained about 3 pounds in 5 months? Thats pretty solid. They say the average weight lifter gains 7lbs. in a year.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

Actually I've gained 7 lbs in the past 2 months.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

No kiddin? Did you lose weight before then? I decided to look at your first page and it said you were 180lbs.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> No kiddin? Did you lose weight before then? I decided to look at your first page and it said you were 180lbs.



Yeah I cut down to 171.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Aw I see. Good work then Fufu.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 10, 2006)

Seven pounds in two months is pretty badass. How much of that are you thinking is muscle?

Those are some really nice numbers, by the way. Was that 235x12 for olympic squats I saw? Damn. That's very respectable. Good numbers with the benching, too. I also noticed some static holds with the BB. Is that for the obliques, grip or a combination of both?


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Seven pounds in two months is pretty badass. How much of that are you thinking is muscle?
> 
> Those are some really nice numbers, by the way. Was that 235x12 for olympic squats I saw? Damn. That's very respectable. Good numbers with the benching, too. I also noticed some static holds with the BB. Is that for the obliques, grip or a combination of both?



Thanks, I am guessing 4 lbs or so is muscle. Mostly on my legs back and back. That is wear my muscle tends to go.

Thanks, I jumped into the high reps squats in the past couple months. Tons of fun. I am thinking of going for a 20 rep squat at some point. 

Static holds are for all of the above. I can really feel them all over.

My benching is OK, but not that great compared to my other lifts. I don't care at all though. I'm happy with it.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 10, 2006)

Lawl, the kewl thing is, even though guys like you and me aren't natural benchers, we are natural deadlifts and squaters.  All of that back muscle goes a long way in the bench lift... so you can't help but improve you bench, not to mention all the damn GH the full body movements produce.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll take fufu for 200, Alex!


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Fufu, wish I could be stronger in my back than my chest. My legs however have always been pretty strong, back has always been my weakpoint. I think you are lucky in that aspect.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

9/11/06

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 1 piece of french toast w/ syrup, 2 pieces of bacon, small serving of scrambled eggs. 

meal #2 - 3 cuts of chicken, 2 cups of Kashi cereal

meal #3 - 3 cuts of chicken breast, serving of cheese tortellini w/ tomato sauce

meal #4 - large portion of ginger beef(sodium alert!), 2 spring rolls, large salad w/ lettuce, brocolli, green peppers, alfafa sprouts, small serving of ice cream w/ crumbled butterfinger(when I say small I mean it, 1/2 cup-ish), hand full of pumpkin seeds


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl, the kewl thing is, even though guys like you and me aren't natural benchers, we are natural deadlifts and squaters.  All of that back muscle goes a long way in the bench lift... so you can't help but improve you bench, not to mention all the damn GH the full body movements produce.



True Story, my bench sucks ass compared to my squats/DL's.... Damn long arms, but praise them for deadlifts...


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

Today some girl sitting next to me was saying I was eating alot of eggs. It is funny because today I ate less than I usually do. I usually go with 6 hard boiled eggs(2 whole, 4 whites), then a decent sized serving of scrambled eggs. She said "why don't you eat the yolks, that is where all the protein is". I lawled a bit. I was like, "neg neg neg, the white, or "albumen", is where all the protein is. Then she disagreed a bit. I wanted to be like, "lawl, listen bish, I know this shit."


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today some girl sitting next to me was saying I was eating alot of eggs. It is funny because today I ate less than I usually do. I usually go with 6 hard boiled eggs(2 whole, 4 whites), then a decent sized serving of scrambled eggs. She said "why don't you eat the yolks, that is where all the protein is". I lawled a bit. I was like, "neg neg neg, the white, or "albumen", is where all the protein is. Then she disagreed a bit. I wanted to be like, "lawl, listen bish, I know this shit."



God, I really love that shit.  What kind of shape was she in?  

A few days ago, I was told that you can't lose fat without doing cardio.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

DOMS said:


> God, I really love that shit.  What kind of shape was she in?
> 
> A few days ago, I was told that you can't lose fat without doing cardio.



lol, she was umm, lean? I suppose. Just smallish, I don't know how "fit" she is.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> lol, she was umm, lean? I suppose. Just smallish, I don't know how "fit" she is.



The word that you're looking for in "anorexic."


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

*rofl*


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

Well I am enjoying my Kin classes here at college. In one of them I feel like I am right with the teacher the entire time. The other one takes more of "scientific" approach, boring shit. Talking about the muscle fibers and what happens inside them and around when they contract or whatever. Less physical. Some of it is ok though. Not too hard.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


>


----------



## MyK (Sep 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today some girl sitting next to me was saying I was eating alot of eggs. It is funny because today I ate less than I usually do. I usually go with 6 hard boiled eggs(2 whole, 4 whites), then a decent sized serving of scrambled eggs. She said "why don't you eat the yolks, that is where all the protein is". I lawled a bit. I was like, "neg neg neg, the white, or "albumen", is where all the protein is. Then she disagreed a bit. I wanted to be like, "lawl, listen bish, I know this shit."




she wants to fuck you bro! jump on that shit!


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

MyK said:


> she wants to fuck you bro! jump on that shit!



lol, I was kind of getting that vibe.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> True Story, my bench sucks ass compared to my squats/DL's.... Damn long arms, but praise them for deadlifts...



Deadlift, to me, is the best lift to demonstrate brute strength.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> Deadlift, to me, is the best lift to demonstrate brute strength.



I can't decide between deadlift or squat. I think deadlift shows more functional strength than squats, but squats show human beings moving more weight than any other way possible. It is hard to pick between such great lifts. I love squats now. They are my favorite lift in the gym. Deadlifts are fun too, but squats make me reach inside of my mind. There is something spiritual about hitting 7, struggling with 8, barely getting 9 then finally coming to almost a dead stop on 10 moving the bar up ever so slightly until you finally use the last energy in your entire body lock-out and set the bar down. I have never been religious, but the closest I have felt to spiritual is in the gym on a good leg day.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I can't decide between deadlift or squat. I think deadlift shows more functional strength than squats, but squats show human beings moving more weight than any other way possible. It is hard to pick between such great lifts. I love squats now. They are my favorite lift in the gym. Deadlifts are fun too, but squats make me reach inside of my mind. There is something spiritual about hitting 7, struggling with 8, barely getting 9 then finally coming to almost a dead stop on 10 moving the bar up ever so slightly until you finally use the last energy in your entire body lock-out and set the bar down. I have never been religious, but the closest I have felt to spiritual is in the gym on a good leg day.




I hope you guys don't mind me cutting in.  I vote for squats.  They are far more intense than deadlifts.  You can't really just ditch the weight like deads (well you can, but unless you're in a power cage, you're going to break something).  Plus, I've found pushing to be more intense than pulling.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd choose squats over deadlifts, but deadlifts start from dead weight which is pretty bad ass.

I know what you mean on the leg days. There is definantly a different zone I get into for lower days than upper.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 11, 2006)

Sumo deads is where it's at.


I bet I could sumo dead 500 right now.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Sumo deads is where it's at.
> 
> 
> I bet I could sumo dead 500 right now.



About time you started.

Oh, I can do 700. 

Weakling!


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me cutting in.  I vote for squats.  They are far more intense than deadlifts.  You can't really just ditch the weight like deads (well you can, but unless you're in a power cage, you're going to break something).  Plus, I've found pushing to be more intense than pulling.



Agreed, squats rape me harder than deads for sure. BUT, for brute strength I go with the deadlift, 1RM wise.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Sumo deads is where it's at.
> 
> 
> I bet I could sumo dead 500 right now.



Do it biatch !


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Do it biatch !



I will.


Actually deadlifts are my speciality.  I wouldn't be suprised if I could genetically reach 700-800 without roids.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 11, 2006)

Same here...


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

I have had strong cravings for pizza and pastries/cakes all day....I want to binge.  The pain....the horror...I can resist!


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

OH YEAH! I just found out that my friends dorm down the way has a ping pong table. I can't wait to own nubbies. My friend and I used to be hard core tennis players, them once we played table tennis and we owned. I don't mean to toot my own horn....yes I do, but he and I could put tons of spin and hit really fast, also play from way behind the table. We would sweat!


----------



## Double D (Sep 11, 2006)

Just another odd talent you got there.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

9/12/06

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 3 pancakes w/ maple syrup*.

meal #2 - big piece of chicken parm, 1 1/2 cups of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk

*bad fufu!

appetite sucks today.

meal #3 - moderate serving of roast turkey, moderate serving of mashed potatos, gravy. 

meal #4 - 2 scoops of whey, cup of skim milk.

meal #5 - protein bar

I'm feeling under the weather, appetite has taken a bit of a hike for now.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

bad fufu!  No meat cakes for a week!


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 12, 2006)

I love the game too!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> 9/12/06
> 
> meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 3 pancakes w/ maple syrup*.
> 
> *bad fufu!



What did the pancakes taste like? Were they warm and fluffy?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

I just had some raw calamari with vegetables... and a chicken salad, and can of tuna, and 1 scoop whey... lawl


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

whats going on with the egg girl???


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


> whats going on with the *egg girl*???



It's a Ying/ Yang thing. She eats the yokes and fufu doesn't. Opposites attract. Kill two birds with one stone; ask if she wants to play a game of table tennis and then get a pizza.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 12, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> It's a Ying/ Yang thing. She eats the yokes and fufu doesn't. Opposites attract. Kill two birds with one stone; ask if she wants to play a game of table tennis and then get a *pizza.*



You might want to get some tacos instead


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

KelJu said:


> What did the pancakes taste like? Were they warm and fluffy?



They sucked. lawl They were ok, but not worth the bad carb consumption.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I just had some raw calamari with vegetables... and a chicken salad, and can of tuna, and 1 scoop whey... lawl



Stop making me feel guilty!


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


> whats going on with the egg girl???



Not sure. I have a couple other prospects. Honestly, I just want to have my penis in a vagina, that is all I ask.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> It's a Ying/ Yang thing. She eats the yokes and fufu doesn't. Opposites attract. Kill two birds with one stone; ask if she wants to play a game of table tennis and then get a pizza.



lawl, I'm not that attracted to her. sigh

Table tennis and pizza sounds great though! No, must not get off from my objective!


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> You might want to get some tacos instead



I enjoy the tastey tacos.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I just had some raw calamari with vegetables... and a chicken salad, and can of tuna, and 1 scoop whey... lawl



I just ate a cow beat that


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2006)

From the sounds of things, you have very high adept hand-eye coordination. 
What other talents have you kept hidden from us?


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 12, 2006)

KelJu said:


> From the sounds of things, you have very high adept hand-eye coordination.
> What other talents have you kept hidden from us?



I heard he's a professional water-polo player.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I heard he's a professional water-polo player.



I hope not. Polo of any kind is highly ghey.


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Not sure. I have a couple other prospects. Honestly, I just want to have my penis in a vagina, that is all I ask.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

KelJu said:


> From the sounds of things, you have very high adept hand-eye coordination.
> What other talents have you kept hidden from us?



I can look at porn for over 2 hours straight.

Ummm...I used to skateboard all the time and could ollie over trash cans and nose manual and everything.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


>


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I heard he's a professional water-polo player.



State champion!

lawl, jk.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Today's workout -

weighted chins - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 3 reps + 30 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps + 30 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps + 30 lbs *PR*

DB rows - RI 2 1/2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 95 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 95 lbs *PR*

DB chest press - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 75 lbs

seated chest press machine - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 150 lbs

this machine was wierd.

lying external rotation - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 each arm at 15 lbs
set #2 - 10 each arm at 15 lbs

Good workout. But here is the deal. I am pretty sure I am sick. All today felt really out of it and had no appetite. Felt nauseaus a few times. Feeling very sensative to cold and warm sensations, pangs of dizzyness when I pan my head. No, not hit it with a pan, dumb ass! Workout I felt weak and lethargic, also a bit dizzy, light headed, and nauseaus. I don't know what the deal is. My friend felt me arm and said it felt very warm. Warm enough to be like, "dude, your arm is warm.". Now my head feels like it is heating up. Agggghhh. Probably all this near-never stopping stress prompted it. Maybe overtraining as well, I walk nearly 2 hours a day? I actually should have taken this week off I think. I forget, my routine got messed up since I got to college. Well I'll take it off now.


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


>


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 12, 2006)

Help is on the way.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Asian women are so hot. My school is chock full of them. They tend to stay within their race.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 12, 2006)

^ Maybe you can break that pattern.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

I will break racial segregation single-handedly by fornicating with an oriental!!!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 12, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


>


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Turns out I have a fever of 98.8, lawl not tew bad. Might not be sick, just highly fatigued.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


>


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


>


Okay, who gave pot to the bird?!!!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2006)

I did. 

  

I hope you don't go full blown sick, Fufu. I hate nothing more than being sick. Hang in there bud.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lawl I love these owl pictures.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2006)

Well I feel great this morning. Slept about 11 hours.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well I feel great this morning. Slept about 11 hours.



And little wing said you were not a cat. Eat it little wing. Fufu is a cat!


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> I will break racial segregation single-handedly by fornicating with an oriental!!!!!



That makes me wanan cry with joy that you would go out of your way to do something so heart felt.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2006)

9/13/06

meal #1 - 3 cuts of chicken, 2 cups of kashi cereal w/ skim milk

meal #2 - 2 cuts of chicken, 1 turkey panini, 1 grilled cheese sandwhich

meal #3 - 2 pieces of roast pork*, 1 chicken taco, one beef w/ lettuce, taco sauce and cheese. No fucking bananas!

Almost threw up when I accidently put a yellow piece of gooey fat in my mouth that was attactched to it.  I haven't thrown up in about 9 years. So that is saying alot.

meal #4 - 2 1/2 scoops of whey, bag of peanuts.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2006)

Agh, another friend of mine is asking me all this shit about weight lifting and diet. He says, "I want to look like Brad Pitt in fight club, I don't want to get huge like Mr. Olympia." Then he asked me, "how much do you lift?". Lawl, that question is impossible to answer. I told him 10-400+ lbs. Then he said, what do you lift for arms? I was like....I can't answer that question, way to general. He just wasn't getting it. Those nooby misconceptions are annoying. Then he wanted to make sure whey wouldn't make him get too big. It can be difficult to explain training and diet to someone who hasn't a clue about it.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's a time saver: Give him an onlne article or small book to read before you're willing to answer his questions. If he reads it, then he has shown some commitment on his part and you answer his questions.  If he doesn't, you'll probably never hear about weight training from him again.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Here's a time saver: Give him an onlne article or small book to read before you're willing to answer his questions. If he reads it, then he has shown some commitment on his part and you answer his questions.  If he doesn't, you'll probably never hear about weight training from him again.



Yeah, he wouldn't read that shit. I shouldn't bother but it is kind of fun explaining shit to a nooby. Good practice.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 13, 2006)

Meow.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2006)

That Asian chick baker posted a picture of is fucking hot.  That is all.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree, but the face doesn't really do it for me... Looks like she's like 10 years old or so.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

meal #1 - veal parm, chicken quesadilla, 4 ounce(maybe?) burger, 1 cup of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Shit, I can't edit posts now?

meal #2 - 1 and 3/4 cuts of chicken, slice of pepperoni pizza. shitty meal


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, this sucks. I want IM turned back to the way it was damn it.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

meal #3 - 2 pop tarts and a cup of skim milk.

meal #4 - 2 1/2 scoops of whey, w/ cup of skim milk, bottle of gatorade


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 14, 2006)

^ What's with all the sugar, Mr. Whiskers?


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Today's workout -

deadlift(sumo) - RI full recovery
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x4 at 225, 1x1 at 315, 1x1 405, 1x14 supine glute bridges, foam rolling fun 
set #1 - 1 rep at 425 lbs *PR*

front squats 
warm ups - 1x6 135 lbs
set #1 - 2 reps at 225 lbs
set #2 - 2 reps at 235 lbs
set #3 - 2 reps at 245 lbs *PR*

Bulgarian squats 
set #1 - 5 reps each leg at x2 80 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each leg at x2 85 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each leg at x2 85 lbs *PR*

laying leg curls 
set #1 - 9 reps at...I forgot. My calf cramped up though, so I cut that shit out. Second time that has happened. This time was only a fraction of the pain and nausea that I experienced last time. When it un-cramped I could feel my muscle being all funky.

single leg extensions(3 second hold at top)
set #1 - 12 reps each leg at 70 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps each leg at 55 lbs

stretch

Awesome, awesome workout. Considering I was feeling quite under the weather on tuesday with a fever, makes it even better. Deadlift PR's are always super rewarding. I said before that my gym doesn't "allow powerlifting". I ended up using the rack right next to the morning manager of Gold's. He said nothing to me. In fact, his workout body complimented my on my deadlift. I am assuming by not allowing PL-ing they mean bands, chains, chalk, and all that sort of equipment.

Anyways back to the workout. I actually missed my first 425 attempt, but not quite a "missed attempt" in my book. When I was over the bar I just wasn't feel like I was pysched to pull. I gave it a shot, but I definitely wasn't giving it my all. I tried again a minute later with a slightly more motivated feeling and got it. I was pulling from the floor without movement for a couple second, but then once it started moving I got it up easy. Looks like I need to start pulling from a deficite. Now there are a few factors involved with today's pull. My strength is a bit down because I'm on the very end of my 5 week workout cycle. Plus sleep and diet hasn't been the greatest(good, but not as good as in the past) and my psycho-ability wasn't quite up to par today. I brought a weight belt in case I felt like I needed it. I almost put it on, glad I didn't. Pure-raw is ftw. I didn't keep strict RI's today because I was working out with my buddy. I doubt they went more than 3 minutes though.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ What's with all the sugar, Mr. Whiskers?



lol, I haven't had poptarts since I started with my diet like 9 months ago. I needed cals and I didn't have time to go down to the dining common. Some cals is better than none. Plus I consider it pre workout, slightly justified. I don't plan on making a habit. Atleast I hope not. lol


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 14, 2006)

What's your weight right now Mr. Whiskers? Nice poundage. You are one strong Kitten.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> What's your weight right now Mr. Whiskers? Nice poundage. You are one strong Kitten.



182 I believe. Thank you for the kind words. 

I'm trying to get that 2.5 ratio for my deadlift. I am at 2.3. I will dedicate my next 5 weeks after my week off to deadlifting.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 14, 2006)

Im actually excited to see you go and deadlift your last max was like 405 right man?


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Im actually excited to see you go and deadlift your last max was like 405 right man?



Thanks. It was 415 actually.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> 182 I believe. Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I'm trying to get that 2.5 ratio for my deadlift. I am at 2.3. *I will dedicate my next 5 weeks after my week off to deadlifting*.



Hahaha. That would make a good acceptance speech.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Hahaha. That would make a good acceptance speech.




that makes me kiki-rofl!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 14, 2006)

Roffleburgers, noice DL.  Yew'll hit 500 sewn.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice pull there fufu.  You may consider some speed pulls.  Sounds like it took a long time to buildup your full force output.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Nice pull there fufu.  You may consider some speed pulls.



Thanks. I will start doing some of that good stuff after my week off. Platform and speed deads. I think my RDL's have helped me out a bunch. Once the weight was moving it was pretty easy.



CowPimp said:


> Sounds like it took a long time to buildup your full force output.



Lawl, that sounds right.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, you made 425, that is incredible. Great job dude.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 14, 2006)

Noice Deadlift... I think I might try a sumo stance after my meet again, but my hip flexors probably won't agree with it.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Wow, you made 425, that is incredible. Great job dude.



lawl, many thanks!


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Noice Deadlift... I think I might try a sumo stance after my meet again, but my hip flexors probably won't agree with it.



Zank youz.

stretch stretch foam roll stretch foam roll!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

meal # 5 - one packet of tuna, 2-3 tablespoons of canola mayo, organic fresh veggie salsa, trader joe's organic tortilla chips

meal #6 - metrx protein bar


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 14, 2006)

I doth not have a foam roller, nor do i have any idea how to use one.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I doth not have a foam roller, nor do i have any idea how to use one.



Buy buy buy! Internet internet internet!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 14, 2006)

^ I swear that foam roller is like some cult leader. I just look at the thing at it says, "I said lie down, son, and roll." Yes, father. "Can I get up now?" "No, we've just begun."  "Gulp."


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I swear that foam roller is like some cult leader. I just look at the thing at it says, "I said lie down, son, and roll." Yes, father. "Can I get up now?" "No, we've just begun."  "Gulp."



Now take off your pants and get in my magic bag...


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

So was just looking through my exercise science text books and was like..."Wow, this is cool, I want to read it". I think I will read it for fun over the weekend.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 14, 2006)

Happy 6,000 posts Mr,fufu.


----------



## MyK (Sep 14, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Happy 6,000 posts Mr,fufu.



 

that's still a noobie if you ask me!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 14, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Happy 6,000 posts Mr,fufu.


 
Nobody ever wished me a happy 6,000th post...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> So was just looking through my exercise science text books and was like..."Wow, this is cool, I want to read it". I think I will read it for fun over the weekend.


 
Will you read the stickies for me and tell me what they said?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2006)

Happy 6000th post day to you
Happy 6000th post day to you
Happy 6000th post day dear Fufu
Happy 6000th post day to you


Ok, this post just exceded the ghey limit. I better get out of here before someone rights me a ticket.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Happy 6,000 posts Mr,fufu.



Whoa! I didn't even notice I was there. I thought I noticed I was close last night. Didn't know I stopped right now on it. Cool. 

ty ty 



MyK said:


> that's still a noobie if you ask me!



neg neg neg!



SuperFlex said:


> Nobody ever wished me a happy 6,000th post...



lawl, I wonder why???



SuperFlex said:


> Will you read the stickies for me and tell me what they said?



Maybe. If you do me some...favors.




KelJu said:


> Happy 6000th post day to you
> Happy 6000th post day to you
> Happy 6000th post day dear Fufu
> Happy 6000th post day to you
> ...



lawlersk33tz, ty. It's a good time.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2006)

How's it going post whore...I mean, fufu?


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

DOMS said:


> How's it going post whore...I mean, fufu?





Good good. I had some sort of acid reflux shit this morning though. Not feeling to hungry and a bit uncomfortable in the stomach region. It is friday though. Just got to get through a few classes and a quiz.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good good. I had some sort of acid reflux shit this morning though. Not feeling to hungry and a bit uncomfortable in the stomach region. It is friday though. Just got to get through a few classes and a quiz.



If the reflux lasts more than two days, take it to a doctor.  My sister had acid reflux that just wouldn't go away.  It turned out to be a gall stone and caused her no end of grief until they removed it.

I'm not saying that you have the same condition, but acid reflux is nothing to be careless with.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

DOMS said:


> If the reflux lasts more than two days, take it to a doctor.  My sister had acid reflux that just wouldn't go away.  It turned out to be a gall stone and caused her no end of grief until they removed it.
> 
> I'm not saying that you have the same condition, but acid reflux is nothing to be careless with.



It only comes up like once or twice a month. It is still bothering me a bit ATM. I actually have pinpointed one thing that will do it - tuna before bed. I had it a couple hours before I went to bed last night. I remember once I woke up in the middle of the night hungry(years ago) and ate tuna then went back to bed. I woke up later, stood up and just felt really sick and my stomach felt like it was bubbling up, I had to lay on the floor for a couple minutes. After it went away, I was fine.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 1 1/2 - 2 cups of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk

meal #2 - piece of cod, cut of chicken, banana, half a grapefruit, slice of pepper/pepperoni pizza


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2006)

Try a tsp of baking soda it works good for me.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Try a tsp of baking soda it works good for me.



Hmmm, I've never heard of that before.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

meal #3 - steak, ear of corn, small baked potato w/ sour cream and shredded chedder, hand full of pistachio nuts. 1/3 cup of Greek yogurt w/ a banana

Good to be home for the weekend. I'm gonna eat a ton.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> Hmmm, I've never heard of that before.



The logic is simple enough.  Bile is an acid and baking soda is a base so they should neutralize each other.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 15, 2006)

Home eh? Watt 4?


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The logic is simple enough.  Bile is an acid and baking soda is base so they should neutralize each other.



I suck at chemistry.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Home eh? Watt 4?



For peace and serenity. It's been super relaxing since I got here.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2006)

Its even better cause i believe your body uses sodium bicarbonate to naturally help with acid-base balance.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> For peace and serenity. It's been super relaxing since I got here.



I know what you mean about being able to relax at your parents. It is very relaxing when I visit my parents now. 
Grab some RnR and be ready to kick some ass in the Gym come Monday.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 cups of Kashi golean w/ flax cereal, 1 cup skim milk, 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 2/3 tblspoon of butter


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

meal #2 - 3 ounces of steak w/ sprinkled gorgonzola cheese, 3 pieces of sprouted grain sourdough bread, 1 1/2 tblspoons of butter/canola spread, hand full of pistachios, 1/2 cup of low sodium cottage cheese


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

meal #3 - can of tuna w/ 2 tblspoons of canola mayo, 1 piece of sprouted grain sourdough bread, 1 1/4 cup of Kashi cinnamin harvest cereal w/ 3/4 cup skim milk.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

lawl, just shaved my head with a razor. Nothing like a smooth dome.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

meal #4 - 1 cup of Greek yogurt, 1 large banana, serving of chicken veggie/legume stew.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

Eating is such a task. I wish I could just buy tasteless dense chunks of food. Each with its own label. "Protein, carbohydrates, and fats" Then stick a funnel down my throat and load the food directly into my stomach.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 16, 2006)

Haha, seriously.... or just inject something daily that released the proper macros and amounts at the proper times throughout the day.

When I'm in school, and working park time I feel like all my free time is spent eating, making food, and going to the grocery store.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

meal #5 - 1 1/2 cups of cottage cheese, 2 tablespoons of PB (yet to be eaten)

Total cals: 3250
Protein: 220
Carbs:325
Fat: 110


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Haha, seriously.... or just inject something daily that released the proper macros and amounts at the proper times throughout the day.
> 
> When I'm in school, and working park time I feel like all my free time is spent eating, making food, and going to the grocery store.



Before I head back to school I am going to load up on cottage cheese. Probably buy atleast 5 containers. Shoulder last a week.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> Before I head back to school I am going to load up on cottage cheese. Probably buy atleast 5 containers. Shoulder last a week.



I went to the grocery today and they only had 3 cartons of the brand I like... Between my, my sister and my dad, that'll be gone in probably 3 days...  Why do people have to eat the same food as me when they don't even have serious gym goals .


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

lawl.

I remember my Human Performance and Nutrition class the TA was teaching and was like making an arguement on nutrients and how noone eats the same thing everyday so their nutrients differ. She said only peolpe with OCD would eat the same thing everyday. I was like, "I eat the same food...everyday. I have for a long time, too. And I know dozens of people that do the same." I didn't actually say it, but I should have. Fucking dumb.


----------



## Nate K (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi there, I'm in the same situation, college, study , eat, workout, social.
I like your journal.
That teacher is dumb...o Nevermind it was a TA.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl.
> 
> I remember my Human Performance and Nutrition class the TA was teaching and was like making an arguement on nutrients and how noone eats the same thing everyday so their nutrients differ. She said only peolpe with OCD would eat the same thing everyday. I was like, "I eat the same food...everyday. I have for a long time, too. And I know dozens of people that do the same." I didn't actually say it, but I should have. Fucking dumb.



Count me in for someone that eats pretty much the same thing everyday too... Even before I was healthy (fast food regularly), I usually ate the same shit everyday too.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Count me in for someone that eats pretty much the same thing everyday too... Even before I was healthy (fast food regularly), I usually ate the same shit everyday too.




I have been eating almost the same meal 4 to 5 times a day everyday for the fast few weeks. Top sirloin and oatmeal is incredible. The macros break down almost perfectly, and I have gotten to the point where I can make this meal from raw ingredients in about 8 minutes. The simplicity and convenience far out ways the boredom of eating the same thing all of the time.
Tell that TA he is a DA, and to stop spreading false information to kids pay for an education.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Hi there, I'm in the same situation, college, study , eat, workout, social.
> I like your journal.
> That teacher is dumb...o Nevermind it was a TA.



Alot of us all. Takes a bit of time to get used to the whole situation.

Thanks. I like it too, lawl.

Yeah she was not too savvy. Atleast from what I saw of her.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, just shaved my head with a razor. Nothing like a smooth dome.



Post a pic lol. Why the sudden change?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2006)

I agree with you guys if im not eating food im making food or transporting it.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

I had it shaved about 3 weeks ago. It was getting too long.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm sick of making food!

That's IT!


I'm going to cook 100 egg whites, 25 chicken breasts, 20 cups of brown rice, and 10 turkey burgers on Sunday!  This will last me at least until Wednesday!


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

lawl.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2006)

lol i give you a day and a half.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

Freshly cooked ground beef is the best easy to eat protein source. So easy to chew and swallow. I am thankful for ground beef.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2006)

Try some ground turkey its so gooood pork chops to


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> Freshly cooked ground beef is the best easy to eat protein source. So easy to chew and swallow. I am thankful for ground beef.


Actually, all you need is a good steak and the right tool:






You can make some great, and quick, dishes.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

Cube steak?


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

Well I have 8 lbs of cottage cheese, some new tracks for my mp3 player and and a soon to be full stomach. Back to school!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> Cube steak?


A very simple thing to do is get a steak and beat the shit out of it.  Cut it into rollable strips. Then fill it with something that fits into your diet, and cover it in a good (pre-made in a large batch that you can use several times).

It sounds like more work than it is.


----------



## Nate K (Sep 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> Alot of us all. Takes a bit of time to get used to the whole situation.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

A fucking wasp like creature stung me on the way to class this morning above my ankle. It fucking hurt!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 18, 2006)

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=6858622754936015030&q=wasp


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

lawl


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> A fucking wasp like creature stung me on the way to class this morning above my ankle. It fucking hurt!!



Don't think about the pain. Think about your cool new super abilities that you will acquire.


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

lawl, "Wasp Boy". I hadn't been stung in like 8 years though, now my record is gone. The pain lingered alot more than I remembered it to.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 18, 2006)

I got bit by a horse fly or something back in middle school at recess... I thought it was a bee/wasp sting, but there was no stinger in my skin...


----------



## Nate K (Sep 18, 2006)

I sat on a wasp this summer when I was about to mow.
First time ever, the back of my leg was swole UP!


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I sat on a wasp this summer when I was about to mow.
> First time ever, the back of my leg was swole UP!



lawl, damn. I hardly had any swelling today, but in the past I would swell like a motherfucker.


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, big bowl of wheaties(they were out of Kashi  ) w/ skim milk, 1 banana

meal #2 - packet of tuna, 2 1/2 tblspoons of canola mayo, several organic tortilla chips, 1 pop tart

meal #3 - 6 ounces of London broil steak(delicious), salad w/ lettuce brocolli, alfafa sprouts, italian dressing, cup of brown rice.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, damn. I hardly had any swelling today, but in the past I would swell like a motherfucker.


Are you taking an anti-inflammatory?


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

Nope. I wanted to earlier but I was on the way to class. I had 3 classes in a row so by the time I got back I forgot about it.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2006)

Just take something with you.  You could simply dry-swallow it.


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

meal #4 - 4 ounces of steak, piece of brocolli stuffed chicken, big bowl of wheaties w/ skim milk


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Kitty school house rock!


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

meal #5 - 1 slice of cheese pizza, salad w/ alfafa sprouts brocolli and italian dressing.

meal #6 - 1 cup of cc, 1-2 tblspoons of pb


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

Hit six meals today, cool.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 chicken quesadillas, 1 cut of chicken, salsa, 1 large banana, 2 cups of wheaties w/ skim milk


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

meal #2 - 1 cut of chicken, 1 cup of mixed cooked grains.

meal #3 - 1 cup of cottage chees, 2 tbl spoons of pb, 6 ounces of red kidney beans w/ EVO and pepper


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

meal #4 - small serving of ham, piece of sweet potato, small serving of soft serve ice cream(1/2 cup) w/butterfinger chunks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey fufu you taking the week off man?


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, starting up thursday.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 19, 2006)

What does your program entail, do tell.
Oh and here is a good song for all KIKI's great and small.
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/catsong.php


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> What does your program entail, do tell.
> Oh and here is a good song for all KIKI's great and small.
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/catsong.php



I will be working on my deadlift for the next 5 weeks. Hopefully hitting 450. Speed pulls, lifting from a deficiet, RDL's. All that good shit. I'll also be doing some hypertrophy stuff. I'm looking to try some new movements too.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

That video was beautiful.....


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

meal #5 - 1 slice of whole wheat dough pizza, 2 cuts of chicken

meal #6 - 3 pieces of Dominos. very fucked up night, ate whatever


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 19, 2006)

Man you eat a lot kid... That's good for a growing man though.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

forgot to add serving if brocolli on meal #4.


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2006)

I have ate like a complete hog for the past 2 weeks and my midsection is starting to show it. Oh well I guess it is getting pretty cold out. Gotta put on size sometime, why not start now.


----------



## FuFusClient (Sep 20, 2006)

Fufu ftw!!!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

FuFusClient said:


> Fufu ftw!!!



"FuFusClient"?
"ftw"?


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

That is my good friend.

ftw= for the win.

noob!

jk


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> That is my good friend.
> 
> ftw= for the win.
> 
> ...



"noob?"  Don't make me come over there!  



I figured it was a friend of yours, but I had to ask (in a manner of speaking).

You should get your friend to change his/her name.  fufusclient isn't...well...a good username.  Certainly it says nothing about his/her character.

Just my two cents.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

lawl


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> I have ate like a complete hog for the past 2 weeks and my midsection is starting to show it. Oh well I guess it is getting pretty cold out. Gotta put on size sometime, why not start now.



A nice warm layer.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

meal #2 - big ass buritto w/ beef, cheese, black beans, lettuce, rice, tomato tortilla, sour cream, and hot sauce. 

I suppose this is my first full "cheat" meal while at school. I was meeting up with my older brother, hadn't seen him a in while. I am justified!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 20, 2006)

At least you got your veggies in


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

lawl, I did indeed get some.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 20, 2006)

lawl, fufusclient = fufu's gf


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> lawl, fufusclient = fufu's gf



So thats what they are calling them these days, Clients?
Lawl!


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

lawl, it isn't my girlfriend.

It's my kika-licious friend who I am training.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

meal #3 - serving of beef, small serving of roast turkey w/ gravy, 1 slice of pizza, salad w/ brocolli and alfafa sprouts and italian dressing.

meal #4 - protien bar = 330 cals, 30 grams of protein

meal #5 - 1 cup of cottage cheese, 6 ounces of red kidney bean w/ olive oil, 1 tablespoon of natural pb


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

Played some ping pong today. Won 3 tourneys in a row and went 6 matches undefeated!


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

meal #1 - serving of thai chicken, 1 banana, 1 1/2 cups of granola cereal w/ skim milk.


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

Back to the gym today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

meal #2 - 2 cuts of chicken, 1 slice of pepperoni pizza, 1 banana

meal #3 preworkout - 2 poptarts...I need quick cals

meal #4 postworkout - 2 1/2 scoops of whey in 1 cup of skim milk


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

Today's workout -

hypertrophy

did some foam rolling before hand. I haven't in a week I think. 

olympic squats - RI 2-3 minutes
warm ups - 1x10 at 135 
set #1 - 10 reps at 245 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 245 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 245 lbs *PR*

DB RDL's - RI 2-3 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 115 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 115 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 115 lbs *PR*

single leg laying leg curls - RI 60-90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at 40 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps each leg at 30 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps each leg at 30 lbs *PR*

foam roll on back of knees, stretch

Great workout. I was feeling pretty nervous beforehand for some reason. Squats were tough, but all were deep and went well. Grip held strong on RDL's, the DB's slipped a bit and dug into my wrists. Laying leg curls felt strange, I used a pretty light setting for that.

I finally feel like I am getting acustomed to the college life. Stress has been declining. I think I have been getting some good cals in. I eat some junk, but I need the friggin quick cals. Weight at the gym was 185 point something. So I assume I weigh around 182 in the morning. Weight has been sitting there for about a month.

I'm out of my CEE today, better order some more right quick!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 21, 2006)

Good Stuff! You are still knocking down PRs all over the board.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 21, 2006)

so many cats... gee wiz


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

kekeke


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

meal #5 - 4 fish filets, 1/2 of mac and cheese, 1 1/2 of total raisin bran w/ skim milk. forgot my veggies!


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

meal #6 - protein powerbar

meal #7 - 1 cup of cottage cheese w/ 1-2tblspoons of pb.


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow I need to stop farting. Must be the sugar alcohol in the protein bars? Ahhh! Me stomach is rumblin'!


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 5 egg whites, 1 1/2 cups of Total raisin bran w/ skim milk.

meal #2 - serving of stripped steak w/ cheese sauce(about 2 1/2 tablespoons), 1 banana, cup of mixed cooked grains, salad w/ brocolli, green peppers, alfafa sprouts and carrots


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2006)

meal #3 - 6 ounce burger w/ swiss cheese, fries, catsup, blue cheese. lawl, I know know, but my parents came to visit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 22, 2006)

Looking good man.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> meal #3 - 6 ounce burger w/ swiss cheese, fries, catsup, blue cheese. lawl, I know know, but my parents came to visit.


 
I need to stop reading your journal...


----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I need to stop reading your journal...



No shit! Fufu eats like a King.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2006)

I went out, drank, and had a fucking great time and I still am getting in my last meal, fuck yeah.

meal #4 - protein bar

meal #5 - 1 1/2 cups of cottage cheese w/ 1-2tblspoons of pb


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2006)

Diet isnt looking to bad. I dont have alot of time to check out the rest of your journal, but keep up the good work.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2006)

That same last meal is much like mine.  Have you tried mixing them together?  That's good shit.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That same last meal is much like mine.  Have you tried mixing them together?  That's good shit.



I used to. It was pretty good. Now I mix my cottage cheese with stevia and fruit preserves, I don't bother adding that though.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

Double D said:


> Diet isnt looking to bad. I dont have alot of time to check out the rest of your journal, but keep up the good work.



Thanks. Diet is in good order.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

meal #1 - 6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 1 banana, 1 chocolate chip pancake, a few bites of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk(too full)


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Fufu, how many calories do you take in in one sitting. You eat six meals, right?


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Fufu, how many calories do you take in in one sitting. You eat six meals, right?



Usually about 750, ranges from ~300-1000. I eat 5-6 meals. I try to get around 3250-3500 cals.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I see.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

Why do you ask? Have any suggestions or comments?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I eat 7 times a day 500- 700 calories at a time. I just thought that a few of your meals seemed a bit high in bad fats from cheese and oil (like when you have pizza) and if you were eating too much in one sitting with some of your meals. But I think at your age you can get away with a lot more than me. I have to eat a lot leaner.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

I have to eat this much to not lose weight. I got get cals in where I can because it would be tough to get in 6-7 meals a day.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)

How fast are you gaining weight? How many pounds a week/ month? I keep on forgetting that you are quite a bit heavier than me. I have to keep my meals smaller for that reason too.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

I've been stuck at 183ish for about a month. I'd be happy with 2-3 lbs a month.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

meal #2 - 2 1/2 scoops of whey and 1 cup of skim milk


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

Today's workout -

chin ups - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at bodyweight
set #2 - 6 reps at bodyweight
set #3 - 6 reps at bodyweight
set #4 - 6 reps at bodyweight

single arm Hammer strength rows - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 5 reps each side at 3 plates +20 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each side at 3 plates +35 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each side at 4 plates *PR*

bench press - RI 2 minutes
warm ups - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95 
set #1 - 5 reps at 185 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 185 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 185 lbs

overhead press - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 95 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 95 lbs (a little knee flexion on the last rep)
set #3 - 5 reps at 85 lbs

alternating seated DB curls - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps each arm at x2 35 lbs

external rotation stuff

Awesome workout. Big PR on the HS rows. My RI's aren't all right because I didn't use anything to time them with, I am just guessing, so give or take so many seconds. Chin ups felt strong today. I think I will start doing them x2 a week so I can get my reps up there. My overhead pressing was for hypertrophy, so my numbers were pretty bad, lawl. I haven't done strict overhead pressing in about...3-4 months; that with short RI's, high reps, and following bench press didn't help either, no matter though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2006)

Is your shoulder feeling much better?


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah no pains like I was getting before.


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> chin ups - RI 90 seconds
> set #1 - 6 reps at bodyweight
> ...


What kind of split are you doing


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> What kind of split are you doing



monday - off
tuesday - upper
wednesday - off
thursday - lower
friday - off
saturday - upper
sunday - lower

I vary volume and rep ranges. Usually one high volume day for each upper and lower and one low volume. Today's was obviously high volume.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

meal #3 - serving of roast turkey, serving of mashed potatos, 1 piece of chicken fried steak, gravy, salad w/ brocolli, alfafa sprouts, green peppers, italian dressing, serving of bread stuffing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2006)

excuse me for being a vegetable whore but its good to see you got some in


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

meal #4 - 2 cans of tuna, 3-4 tablespoons of canola mayo, about 20 organic tortilla chips


----------



## KelJu (Sep 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> chin ups - RI 90 seconds
> set #1 - 6 reps at bodyweight
> ...





Nice workout bro!   Lawl, you laughed at me for my RIs now you are doing them too.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Nice workout bro!   Lawl, you laughed at me for my RIs now you are doing them too.



lawl, thanks. They are shorter, but there is a huge difference between 30 and 75 seconds.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

meal #5 - 1-1/2 cups of cottage cheese w/ 2 tblspoons of pb


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Diet is looking pretty good. I went to a steak house yesterday and had one hell of a steak! Cost me 20 bucks though!


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> Diet is looking pretty good. I went to a steak house yesterday and had one hell of a steak! Cost me 20 bucks though!



Diet is pretty good for being at college, I am focusing on getting enough protein in. Num nums!


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I remember going to college and going into the cafeteria and eating everything that I could. I bet at each sit down I took in atleast 1500-2000 calories. I ate non-stop and grew like a weed.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah I remember going to college and going into the cafeteria and eating everything that I could. I bet at each sit down I took in atleast 1500-2000 calories. I ate non-stop and grew like a weed.



Damn, that is alot of cals!


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

meal #1 - 3 whole eggs, 5 egg whites, 1 1/2-2 cups of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

I was stuffed everytime I left the cafeteria. I would eat atleast 6 egg whites on every meal along with a pile of turkey. They had that everyday so I ate all of that. I also drank 2-4 cups of milk every meal. Then from there it just depended on what they had for the day. Oh also i think I ate a piece of BBQ Chicken pizza everyday. Oh so good, but I never gained any type of bad weight. I dont know why, but I didnt. I just blew up and I got asked all the time what was I on?


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

meal #2 - 1 piece of egg plant parmesan, 6 egg whites, serving of brown rice, 1 banana


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

meal #3 -2 1/2 scoops of whey w/ skim milk


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

Today's workout -

hypertrophy

deadlifts(sumo) -RI 3 minutes
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x4 at 225, foam roll
set #1 - 8 reps at 325 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 325 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 325 lbs *PR*

plate loaded leg press - RI 90-120 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 360 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 410 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 450 lbs *PR*

unilateral RDL's - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at 55 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at 60 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each leg at 65 lbs *PR*

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 170 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 190 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 210 lbs

smith calf raises - RI 60-90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 95 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 95 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 95 lbs

2-3 second pause at bottom and top

stretch

Good workout. It was really good actually, but I didn't feel that accomplished for some reason. The leg press I used seemed like a waste of time. Takes forever to load all the plates, then the ROM kind of sucks and it just feels to easy. 

I forgot to wear my converse shoes and instead I had on some cross trainers. It really sucked for my first set of deadlifts. There weren't alot of people in the gym and I didn't see any trainers or important looking people around so I slipped them off and pulled in my socks for the last two sets. Felt awesome. I think I got a couple looks from other people though.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

Had to take the bus to the gym because my friend couldn't make it.  I had to walk 30 minutes back to my dorm afterwards.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 24, 2006)

Lawl I just skeeted.


Noice deads.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl I just skeeted.
> 
> 
> Noice deads.



lawl, ty ty


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

meal #4 - 6 ounces of sirloin steak, 3 ounces of ham, 1 slice of whole wheat dough pizza w/ green peppers, large salad w/ brocolli, alfafa sprouts, croutons, those little fake bacon bits(aka, sodium bits), and italian dressing


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

meal #5 - 1 1/2 cups of cottage cheese


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 1 cup of Kashi cereal, 1 pancake w/ maple syrup

meal #2 - serving of Mexican chicken, moderate serving of brown rice


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

meal #3 - 2 strawberry poptarts, 1 1/2 cups of cottage cheese, 2 tblspoons of pb


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

meal #4 - 1 piece of apricot chicken, piece of salmon, little bit of spare bit, serving of wild rice, 1 piece of cheese pizza


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> meal #3 - *2 strawberry poptarts*, 1 1/2 cups of cottage cheese, 2 tblspoons of pb







fufu said:


> meal #4 - 1 piece of apricot chicken, piece of salmon, little bit of spare bit, serving of wild rice, *1 piece of cheese pizza*



 and you bitch at me for caribou.


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

lol

I walked like 2 hours today!


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

Plus I'm trying to put on some pounds, you on the other hand.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> Plus I'm trying to put on some pounds, you on the other hand.



I'm already in my weight class BIATCH!  Been exactly 180-180.6 the past 4 days in a row, right at the top of the weight class.



fufu said:


> lol
> 
> I walked like 2 hours today!



You never do cardio in your workouts though do you?

I do a couple sessions of HIT cardio per week.


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

No, but I walking to class and dining common really adds up.


----------



## Nate K (Sep 25, 2006)

little bit of spare bit,


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

lawl, spare rib. Sometimes I make stupid errors like that.


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

meal #5 - piece of steak, cut of chicken, large salad with brocolli alfafa sprouts and italian dressing


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 poptarts 1/2 cup of milk. I know, I know. But I woke up and had a class in 30 minutes. No time for dining commons

meal #2 - 3 cuts of chicken, 1 cup of Wheaties w/ skim milk, 1 banana


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

meal #3 - 2 cuts of chicken, 1 small grilled cheese sandwich, 1 slice of buffalo chicken pizza, large salad w/ alfafa sprouts, brocolli and Italian dressing


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

meal #3 - piece of brisket beef, little pasta w/ meat sauce, crab cake, little bit of ice cream


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 26, 2006)

I can see myself walking around with a cooler when i go to college.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 26, 2006)

Dude, i made these awsome meat cakes.


You get 2 cans of tuna, 4 tablespoons chopped onions, 1/2 tablespoon garlic powder + herbs, 4-6 tablespoons oatmeal, 2 egg whites, 1-2 teaspoons bread crumps.  Mix it together, and make 3 or 4 patties.  Now saute it in a pan with olive oil.  4 minutes on each side.  Take it out and throw a peice of low fat cheese on it.  Put it in the microwave for 10 seconds to melt the cheese.  Now throw a juicy tomato slice on top.


Delicious.   

I also added a tiny bit of omega 3 mayo to get it to stick better.  About 60 cals worth.

It's like 700 calories I think or around that.


I ate it all.  


300 + 40 + 60 + 10 + 120 + 140 + 60 = 700.


That's 80 grams of protein, 20ish carbs, 15-20 grams of fat.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 26, 2006)

Matt Hughes>BJ Penn


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> BJ Penn>Matt Hughes



True Story


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I can see myself walking around with a cooler when i go to college.



Good idea.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

meal #4 - 2 1/2 scoops of whey w/ 1 cup of milk.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Dude, i made these awsome meat cakes.
> 
> 
> You get 2 cans of tuna, 4 tablespoons chopped onions, 1/2 tablespoon garlic powder + herbs, 4-6 tablespoons oatmeal, 2 egg whites, 1-2 teaspoons bread crumps.  Mix it together, and make 3 or 4 patties.  Now saute it in a pan with olive oil.  4 minutes on each side.  Take it out and throw a peice of low fat cheese on it.  Put it in the microwave for 10 seconds to melt the cheese.  Now throw a juicy tomato slice on top.
> ...




I will be making meat cakes soon!


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

today's workout -

DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
warm ups - 1x10 at x2 50 lbs
set #1 - 5 reps at x2 80 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at x2 85 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at x2 85 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps at x2 85 lbs

clean & push press - RI 90 seconds
warm ups - 1x2 at 95, 1x1 at 135, 1x1 145,
set #1 - 1 rep at 165 lbs
set #2 - 1 rep at 175 lbs *PR*

chin ups - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at bodyweight(neutral grip)
set #2 - 8 reps at bodyweight(first 6 close supinated, last 2 neutral)

seated cable rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 165 lbs

DB rows - 2 minutes
set #1 - 12 reps each side at 80 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps each side at 80 lbs

triceps pushdown - RI 45 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at plate #12
set #2 - 10 reps at plate #12
set #3 - 10 reps at plate #10

I don't know if these if #12 means 120 lbs??? It feels heavier for sure.

lying external rotation

The first half of the workout was great. Up until I was getting ready for my third set of clean & push presses. My chest was feeling tight, and my confidence dropped, didn't bother with 185. I always go into the gym with my workouts all written out, but with college and all it slipped my mind. The pull part lacked structure, whatever. No biggy.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

Also the sides of my mid back felt super tight when I would deadlift up the dumb bells before chest pressing. I foamed rolled it, got a little better. Ahhghhghgg


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

Those meat cakes look gooood though. Too bad I can't make any.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> today's workout -
> 
> DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
> warm ups - 1x10 at x2 50 lbs
> ...




Nice job on the clean and press. When did you start doing olympic lifts? I bet they are more fun than bodybuilding lifts.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice workout, that's some solid DB benching. O-lifts are quite fun, I enjoy doing cleans and push presses on occassion, but I haven't ventured beyond those two lifts(unless hang cleans count).


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 26, 2006)

When did you start doing cleans? Do you like them? I love them but I'm not that good at them.  I am trying to take P's advice and work on my form before I start going much heavier. You should give the snatch a try too. It's my new fovorite lift. I just love the movement.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

meal #5 - 2 beef steaks, 2 slices of pizza(1 pepperoni) 1 cheese), large salad w/ alfafa sprouts, brocolli and fat free italian dressing.

AND YES THE PIZZA WAS DELICOUS!!


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Nice job on the clean and press. When did you start doing olympic lifts? I bet they are more fun than bodybuilding lifts.



I had done them in the past, like...4 months ago, before my shoulder shoulder started acting up. I had only done push pressing though a few times. They are definatly more interesting than your typical strength movement. They also help from an athletic stand point.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice workout, that's some solid DB benching. O-lifts are quite fun, I enjoy doing cleans and push presses on occassion, but I haven't ventured beyond those two lifts(unless hang cleans count).



Thanks, I hadn't done heavy DB pressing in a while. My last set with the 85's felt pretty easy, I didn an extra rep as you noticed just for fun. lawl. Next upper day I will do 4x4 with the 90's I think. 

I have thought about doing more olympic stuff but my gym isn't too well suited for that. Not enough space and no rubber plates and all that nonsense. 





Bakerboy said:


> When did you start doing cleans? Do you like them? I love them but I'm not that good at them.  I am trying to take P's advice and work on my form before I start going much heavier. You should give the snatch a try too. It's my new fovorite lift. I just love the movement.



The olympic lifts look really cool. I had only done cleans in the past to do overhead pressing and push presses. Never for the sake of doing a clean. I find of suck at them, probably more than I think. I should work on my form too. It is kind of hard to know how to go about doing it.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 26, 2006)

Everything looks in order here fufsky.  Is your buddy working out with you every time?


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Everything looks in order here fufsky.  Is your buddy working out with you every time?



Zank you. Yep, he has worked out with my everytime here but once.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

meal #6 - 1 cup of cottage cheese, 2 tblspoons of pb

Getting to bed a bit late tonight.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 1 1/2 cups of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk

meal #2 - large serving of teryaki beef, serving of brown rice, a couple fried clam strips, 2 ham paninis w/ cheese lettuce and tomato


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow your rowing  more than you bench


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

lawl, yeah. Alot more. I don't mind so much though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2006)

Im no expert but i think that's a good thing. Ask cowpimp


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

meal #3 - small piece of flank steak, cut of chicken, 2 beef tacos, 1 chicken taco w/ taco sauce, lettuce and cheese. serving of brocolli w/ ranch dressing, handfull of pumpkin seeds.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 27, 2006)

Lawl I row like a billion more LB's than I bench.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

meal #4 - 2 cuts of chicken, 1 slice of cheese pizza, 1 cup of Wheaties w/ skim milk, serving of brocolli w/ italian dressing


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

meal #5 - 1 cup of cottage cheese, 2 tbspoons of pb

So I am thinking of going back to conventional stance for deadlifts. Hmmmm...


----------



## KelJu (Sep 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> meal #5 - 1 cup of cottage cheese, 2 tbspoons of pb
> 
> So I am thinking of going back to conventional stance for deadlifts. Hmmmm...



Sumo deads hurt my knees, but regular deads rip the skin off of my shin. Pick the lesser of 2 evils I guess.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Sumo deads hurt my knees, but regular deads rip the skin off of my shin. Pick the lesser of 2 evils I guess.



For some reason I feel like I could get the weight moving better with a conventional stance. We'll see how it feels, hopefully my back won't yell at me. I don't mind the scraped shins, I kind of like it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 27, 2006)

Lawl @ Dyl's new avatar... What's with your Kelju? No longer in the Kiki Meow Club? =p If you've been doing Sumo for a long time, go back to regular for a while... I think I'm going to try Sumo's again after my meet for a while.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

It occured to me today, that if I ate each of my meals to the point of fullness I would lose alot of weight. I bet even if I ate 8 meals to fullness I would lose weight. Force feeding is a way of life!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> It occured to me today, that if I ate each of my meals to the point of fullness I would lose alot of weight. I bet even if I ate 8 meals to fullness I would lose weight. Force feeding is a way of life!!!



  How does that make sense... If I eat to complete fulness, I can only eat like 3 times a day... How could you lose weight if you did that 8 times per day (like 1000+ cals per meal)?


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> How does that make sense... If I eat to complete fulness, I can only eat like 3 times a day... How could you lose weight if you did that 8 times per day (like 1000+ cals per meal)?



I'm talking about the feeling of being full. Sure you can eat more, but you wouldn't normally if you didn't have a certain goal in mind. You know? Half of each meal is just force feeding for me, and some are just completely force fed, not hungry at all.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hrmm... When I was bulking I didn't have a TON of trouble with it except for a couple of my meals... Meal #3 and Meal #5 were my two big ones besides breakfast and I felt like I had to gag those down some of the time... I think I *may* have thrown up a bit once...


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

Gah, I felt like gagging today. Once I get past a certain point I am usually ok.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

meal #1 - 3 cuts of chicken, 1 grilled cheese sandwhich, 1 cup of wheaties w/ skim milk


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

meal #2 - 2 cuts of chicken, 1 1/2 cups of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk, 1 banana


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

meal #3 - 2 1/2 scoops of whey w/ 1 cup of skim milk


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

Today's workout -

strength

back squats - RI 3 minutes
warm ups - 1x10 at 135, 1x3 at 225, 1x1 at 275
set #1 - 3 reps at 305 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at 315 lbs
set #4 - 3 reps at 315 lbs *PR*

front squats - RI 3 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at 195 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 195 lbs *PR*

Good mornings - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 185 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 185 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 185 lbs *PR*

single leg laying leg curls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at 40 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at 50 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps right leg, 7(calf cramp) reps left leg at 65 lbs *PR*

DB static holds - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 35 seconds at x2 115 lbs
set #2 - 38 seconds at x2 115 lbs
set #3 - 38 seconds at x2 115 lbs *PR*

stretch

Wooooo, best workout in a long time. Fucking PR on everything!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, this week is turning out great. I wrote one paper this afternoon, had an awesome workout, diet has been great, tommarow one of my classes is canceled and it will be FRIDAY NIGHT soon! All I gotta do is write one more paper and I'm all good.


----------



## Double D (Sep 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Wow, this week is turning out great. I wrote one paper this afternoon, had an awesome workout, diet has been great, tommarow one of my classes is canceled and it will be FRIDAY NIGHT soon! All I gotta do is write one more paper and I'm all good.



I remember those days writting papers. YUCK! But hey that was the funniest time in my life. However right now is the best time in my life. I couldnt be any happier married with my 2 beautiful little girls. However dont miss out on the fun you get to have right now because it wont be there to long.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> strength
> 
> ...




Kick ass dude!


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I remember those days writting papers. YUCK! But hey that was the funniest time in my life. However right now is the best time in my life. I couldnt be any happier married with my 2 beautiful little girls. However dont miss out on the fun you get to have right now because it wont be there to long.



Yeah papers suck. They can be fun if I know exactly what I am writing about though. It feels pretty rewarding to get them done. I'd rather not do them at all though, but I make do.



KelJu said:


> Kick ass dude!



ty ty


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice workout!


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

meal #4 - 2 pieces of salmon, 1 slice of buffalo chicken pizza, 1 cup of wheaties w/ skim milk, large serving of brocolli w/ blue cheese dressing


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 28, 2006)

fufu


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> fufu



lawl :bounce:


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

meal #5 - 1 cup of cottage cheese, 2 tablespoons of pb


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 28, 2006)

le cottage cheese is quite a tasty treat.


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> le cottage cheese is quite a tasty treat.



It's alright. I'm almost out!!!


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 2 cups of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2006)

meal #2 - 2 cuts of chicken, moderate serving of meat/cheese/pasta shells, 1 large banana, 1 slice of pepperoni pizza


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 29, 2006)

fufu - whats the nutrition facts on the kashi cereal? im getting sick of making oats in the morning, cereal would save time


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2006)

let me see here...

Kashi Heart to Heart(what I eat)

http://www.kashi.com/ourfood/HearttoHeart/HearttoHeartCereal/Default.aspx

Nutritional facts all there.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 29, 2006)

Sugars:  4 grams a serving, and you'll eat at least 2 servings.  So that's a nasty little insulin spike there.

Combine that with the fact kashi uses soy protein which contains phytoestrogens... and phytoestrogens mimic estrogen...sooo...


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Sugars:  4 grams a serving, and you'll eat at least 2 servings.  So that's a nasty little insulin spike there.
> 
> Combine that with the fact kashi uses soy protein which contains phytoestrogens... and phytoestrogens mimic estrogen...sooo...



8 grams of sugar is nothing. 

Is there even conclusive data that soy protein will have estrogen levels affected at all??

The kind I showed doesn't even have soy in it anyways.


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2006)

meal #3 - serving of roast serving, bread stuffing, gravy, small bit of mashed potatos, 1/2 cup of soft serve ice cream


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> 8 grams of sugar is nothing.
> 
> Is there even conclusive data that soy protein will have estrogen levels affected at all??
> 
> The kind I showed doesn't even have soy in it anyways.



I dont know that there is any scientific research that shows that, but I have read that a few times myself. I stay away from it just because of that.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> meal #3 - serving of roast serving, bread stuffing, gravy, small bit of mashed potatos, 1/2 cup of soft serve ice cream



um uh, clean bulking you say?


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> um uh, clean bulking you say?





I'm going out tonight = lots of walking. I did a ton of walking earlier too. That's my lame justification.


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2006)

meal #4 - protein bar


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> meal #4 - protein bar



What kind? Havent really found one yet I like, but oh well theres always tommorow.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> What kind? Havent really found one yet I like, but oh well theres always tommorow.



Trioplex is the best.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Trioplex is the best.



I havent heard of them, are they new? Then again I havent looked for a protein bar in sometime.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> I havent heard of them, are they new? Then again I havent looked for a protein bar in sometime.



http://www.gotbody.com/store/Shop_By_Brand___Chef_JayCHEF289?partnerid=nextag


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks BD.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2006)

meal #5 - 1 cup of cottage cheese and pb


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2006)

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=body_87prote

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459861
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=461709
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459516

I avoid the stuff also it seems like every single fish oil except 2 contain soy
lol its driveing me crazy.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> What kind? Havent really found one yet I like, but oh well theres always tommorow.



Power Bar, contained a decent amount of sugar I think.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=body_87prote
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459861
> http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=461709
> ...



orly? That is odd. I don't know why they would contain soy.

lawl, those guys really hate soy. However, that one cereal I do eat has no soy in the ingredients.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2006)

meal #1 - 7 egg whites, slice of quiche, 2 blueberry panckake(no syrup), small serving of mac and cheese, 8 ounces of 1% milk


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2006)

meal #2 - 4.25 ounces of cooked ground beef, a few small slices of chedder cheese, 1 large banana, 1 1/4 cups of Kashi Cinnamin harvest cereal w/ 1% milk, serving of organic sour kraut, hand full of stoned wheat thin crackers


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2006)

Back at the homestead for the weekend. I've actually lost a couple lbs. I'll take the next day and a half to eat big. Skipping today's workout because I'm still recovering from last night and I got shit to do. No biggy, just an upper day. Tommarow I'll get to go to my old gym again, woo.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> Back at the homestead for the weekend. I've actually lost a couple lbs. I'll take the next day and a half to eat big. Skipping today's workout because I'm still recovering from last night and I got shit to do. No biggy, just an upper day. Tommarow I'll get to go to my old gym again, woo.


  who needs the show muscles squating is where its at.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> who needs the show muscles squating is where its at.



Fuck yeah. I want to atleast maintain my weight though, I don't want to lose any muscle. I'm trying to get bigger because when I am putting on weight and eating alot my strength progresses better.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2006)

meal #3 - 1 can of tuna w/ 2 tblspoons of canola mayo, 1 cup of Fage yogurt w/ splenda, 1 cup of cheese filled tortellinis(mixed with the tuna), serving of organic sour kraut


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> meal #3 - 1 can of tuna w/ 2 tblspoons of canola mayo, 1 cup of Fage yogurt w/ splenda, 1 cup of cheese filled tortellinis(mixed with the tuna), serving of organic sour kraut



Lawl i ate the exact same thing minus tortleinnies and sour kraut.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2006)

I like salmon the best emmmm


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

Mmmm, I'm about to make a breakfast of biblical proportions.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, few large slices of cheddar cheese, 1 cup cooked oats, 1/3 cup of wild blueberries, 1 large banana, 1/2 cup of 1% milk


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 1, 2006)

Leeaaoorrgggeee Breakfast.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

New pics in the gallery at around 8 lbs heavier.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

meal #2- 5.5 ounces of ground beef, 1/2 cup of low fat shredded cheese mix, 3 tblspoons of sour cream, 2 hard tortillas, couple tblspoons of black olives, taco sauce - - - all mixed into what I call "Fufu's taco delight"

1 slice of sprouted barley bread w/ canola/butter spread, serving of sour kraut, 1 large banana


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

Today's workout -

deadlifts - RI full recovery
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x4 at 225, 1x1 at 315
set #1 - 3 reps at 365 lbs (conventional stance)
set #2 - 3 reps at 365 lbs (sumo stance)

unilateral RDL's - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 60 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 65 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each side at 70 lbs *PR*

Bulgarian squats - RI 2 1/2 minutes
set #1 - 5 reps each leg at x2 85 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each leg at x2 85 lbs *PR*

Smith calve raises - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps at 135 lbs

Good workout. I felt more owned that usual after. Today has been feeling surreal and dream like. Ahhhhh...

First time doing conventional stance deadlifts. It was ok, I got this familiar discomfort in my glutes when I did them though. Back to sumo, lawl.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2006)

My 2nd meal of the day is usually

8 egg whites 4 whole eggs 8 ounces veggies and 9 ounces of grapefruit 2 cups of bcca grape flavored 7 grams of nuts


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2006)

kick ass deads. I also like sumo the best


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> My 2nd meal of the day is usually
> 
> 8 egg whites 4 whole eggs 8 ounces veggies and 9 ounces of grapefruit 2 cups of bcca grape flavored 7 grams of nuts



Solid meal! 12 eggs? That is a shitload of food volume. 





Brutus_G said:


> kick ass deads. I also like sumo the best



Thanks, they were friggin hard. I was supposed to do 375 3x3 today but my back felt too tight. I also thought I was doing 375 at the time, I forgot to throw a couple 5 lb plates on after the I put the 25's on along with the rest. 

I'll just say sumo stance fits my body type more, that's my easy excuse.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

meal #3 - small buffalo chicken cheese bread sticks w/marinara and blue cheese sauce. *

*CHEAT MEAL!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

Bad fufu!


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Bad fufu!



lawl I'm eating low sodium %1 cc w/ spenda and olive oil.

So in that case.

meal #4 - 1 cup of cc w/ 2 tblspoons of EVO


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl I'm eating low sodium %1 cc w/ spenda and olive oil.
> 
> So in that case.
> 
> meal #4 - 1 cup of cc w/ 2 tblspoons of EVO



I think I just threw up in my mouth a little. Shouldn't it be EVOO?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

I threw up in my mouth after eating Fage 2% yogurt tonight.  But I forced it down the gullet.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little. Shouldn't it be EVOO?



I suppose. Whatever!!


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I threw up in my mouth after eating Fage 2% yogurt tonight.  But I forced it down the gullet.



Fage is SOOO GOOD!!!


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

meal #5 - 1 cup of cottage cheese, 2 tblspoons of EVOO

WOW! Drinking olive oil straight is disgusting!!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd rather drink a bottle of olive oil than a spoonful of yogurt.



Lawl, but at least I hit 455 on deads yesterday.  500 here I come.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 1, 2006)

I just need to agree that Fage is great.  Just started getting it recently...put some honey in there and mix it around..mmmm traditional greek style profile.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I'd rather drink a bottle of olive oil than a spoonful of yogurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl, but at least I hit 455 on deads yesterday.  500 here I come.



3 months you got it!


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I just need to agree that Fage is great.  Just started getting it recently...put some honey in there and mix it around..mmmm traditional greek style profile.



I love the stuff. I only eat it when I visit home though, too expensive.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 2 cups of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk

meal #2 - 1 cut of chicken, grilled cheese on wheat


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2006)

meal #3 - two bbq pork chops, small serving of American chop suey, small serving of mac and cheese, large serving of brocolli, 1 cup of Kashi cereal and 1 cup of Total raisin bran w/ skim milk


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

I drank Olive oil straight one time and trust me never again! I drank it about 2 hours before I was suppose to lift. But the lifting never happened. It didnt agree with my stomach so I had to cancel.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> meal #5 - 1 cup of cottage cheese, 2 tblspoons of EVOO
> 
> WOW! Drinking olive oil straight is disgusting!!



I drink olive oil by the TBSP and just follow it right up with water... Doesn't bother me. I'd much rather do that than mix it in with cottage cheese


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I'd rather drink a bottle of olive oil than a spoonful of yogurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl, but at least I hit 455 on deads yesterday.  500 here I come.



Why the phuck don't you have a journal...? ........... Postcount +2


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> I drank Olive oil straight one time and trust me never again! I drank it about 2 hours before I was suppose to lift. But the lifting never happened. It didnt agree with my stomach so I had to cancel.



I woke up in the middle of the night and my stomach felt upset. Although it was probably because I had to shit before I went to sleep. I was too tired to shit, lawl.



Seanp156 said:


> I drink olive oil by the TBSP and just follow it right up with water... Doesn't bother me. I'd much rather do that than mix it in with cottage cheese



I don't have pb to eat w/ my cc so olive oil was the only other good fat option. I wouldn't mix it either, just prolongs to nastiness.



Seanp156 said:


> Why the phuck don't you have a journal...? ........... Postcount +2



Yeah! He needs a journal!

Don't worry, whoring is ok in my journal. It is encouraged actually.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2006)

meal #4 - 3 cuts of chicken w/ ketchup(it makes it so much easier to eat), moderate serving of cheese/meat/tomato sauce/ziti thing, 1 cup of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk, large serving of brocolli w/ italian dressing, 3 slices of provalone cheese


----------



## DOMS (Oct 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I drink olive oil by the TBSP and just follow it right up with water... Doesn't bother me. I'd much rather do that than mix it in with cottage cheese



Okay, I must have missed something.  Why in the _hell _would you want to drink liquid fat right before a workout?


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Okay, I must have missed something.  Why in the _hell _would you want to drink liquid fat right before a workout?



That would be me. I did it like 2 hours before my workout.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> That would be me. I did it like 2 hours before my workout.


I didn't say "who", is said "why."  Why would you do something like that?


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Okay, I must have missed something.  Why in the _hell _would you want to drink liquid fat right before a workout?



I've never done that before my workout except once, but I was fine anyway... That's usually my meal #3 along with chicken, barley, and veggies that I do the olive oil thing with...


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I didn't say "who", is said "why."  Why would you do something like that?



I was like 16 or 17 and read it in a BB'ing mag and learned the hard way. Yeah it was real nice. Gotta love those gg'ing mags.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2006)

meal #5 - reduced sugar protein bar, 1/3 slice of cheese pizza


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 2, 2006)

Lawl, I've been eating carbs at night before bed on the nights I lift.


Last meal = 6 egg whites, 3 whole eggs with 1/4 cup high protein cheese mixed in.  1 scoop whey + skim milk.  1/2 cup organic oats.  20-30 almonds.


Lawl, hewedge meal


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2006)

I wish I could eat like that.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 2, 2006)

ewwww olive oil on cottage cheese... sounds vile.

Peaches are the ticket for yottage yeese goodness


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

meal #1 - serving of scrambled eggs, 1 1/4 cups of wheaties w/ skim milk

meal #2 - steak/cheese sandwhich on white bread(), 2 cuts of chicken


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

meal #3 - 3 cuts of chicken, serving of brown rice, cheese sauce and ketchup w/ the chicken.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey fufu you could try mixing canolia oil with your cottage cheese or mayeb sesame oil they both don't have the bite of olive oil.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2006)

Fufu eats enough to feed an entire Indian village.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> meal #5 - reduced sugar protein bar, *1/3 slice of cheese pizza*



WTF? 1/3 of a slice? What is that??? A bite??? Pansy.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

^ Indeed... what a little girl


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 3, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ Indeed... what a little girl



That's enough out of you, sidekick.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> That's enough out of you, sidekick.



 Lawl, BigDyl0wn3d.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

ugh, looks like im cutting myself again tonight...


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Fufu eats enough to feed an entire Indian village.



Sometimes I think about that. I am constantly force feeding myself while people are starving. sigh. Still, I will continue to do what I do.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm trying to cut down on the 'za and this is the encouragment I get?!

lawl


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

meal #4 - 2 1/2 scoops of whey w/ 8 ounces of milk.

oh yeah, on meal #1 I had a large banana too.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Today's workout - 

DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
warm up - 1x10 at x2 50 
set #1 - 4 reps at x2 85 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at x2 90 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at x2 90 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps at x2 90 lbs *PR*

cleans - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 3 reps 
set #2 - 3 reps + 2 strict ovrhd presses, and 1 push press 
set #3 - 3 reps + 1 push press *PR* first time doing them for reps

cable flies - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 #6
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 #6

barbell rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 185 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 5 reps at 175 lbs

single arm hammer strength rows - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 12 reps each side at 3 plates
set #2 - 12 reps each side at 3 plates *PR*

alternating seated curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps right, 4 left, at x2 40 lbs

I hate failing on isolation shit, I feel like a douchebag. I probably could have had rep on the left arm to even it out, but I didn't feel like fighting for it for 5 seconds.

lying external rotation

stretch

Good workout. Not totally satisfying, but I was very happy with my DB benching. Next week I will bump up to the 95's. When I first started working out I thought how bad ass it would be to press the 100's. My views on training have changed drastically since then, but it will be cool to finally do it within the next several months.

Haven't done bb rows in a while. I much prefer using the DBs, feels more natural. The bb rows feel very awkward and the ROM just isn't doing it. Cleans! Cleans felt good. I was working on my form, the weight was light. Some of them turned into power cleans but they were good non the less. I won't being doing them too often.


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on all of your PR's. Good hard work.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Congrats on all of your PR's. Good hard work.



Thank you.


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you know your 1rm on bench?


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Well my 3 RM is 210, so I am guessing 220-230.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm getting a headache trying to follow your journal.  Especially your meals


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm guessing 230-235. I get 285 3 times and I think my 1rm is around 310. So I think its about right.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I'm getting a headache trying to follow your journal.  Especially your meals



lawl, I'm sorry. I have a bad memory when it comes to what I eat. I have to log it quick or else I forget. The headache is worth it, no doubt! 

Where's your journal?


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> I'm guessing 230-235. I get 285 3 times and I think my 1rm is around 310. So I think its about right.



Hmm, well that is good for me! Going for a single is a very different process for reps.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, I'm sorry. I have a bad memory when it comes to what I eat. I have to log it quick or else I forget. The headache is worth it, no doubt!
> 
> Where's your journal?


I don't journal anymore


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I don't journal anymore



Why not?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

I use to journal all the time.  I have several old journals on here but about a year ago, I got tired of it.  I eat healthy and I lift weights, not much more to add   Maybe if I ever decide to compete again or do something else I'll start one.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2006)

Sometimes this journal resembles open chat a little too much.  You're having too much fun in here, haha!


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Sometimes this journal resembles open chat a little too much.  You're having too much fun in here, haha!



lawl, it is good times.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

meal #6 - 1 cup of cottage cheese, bag of peanuts(330 cals)


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Well. I am stuffed! Ended up eating about 1 1/3 cup of cottage cheese. Time to hit the fucking sheets, been a long ass day.

Goodnight IM.


----------



## MyK (Oct 3, 2006)

whats going on with th egg girl?


----------



## Nate K (Oct 3, 2006)

MyK said:


> whats going on with th egg girl?




Hhaha....the one that commented and said the yolks had the protein?


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> whats going on with th egg girl?



lawl, nothing!


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 2 cups of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk

meal #2 - 1 turkey panani, 1 ham panani, 2 cuts of chicken w/ bbq sauce, 1/4 cup of soft serve ice cream, 1 banana


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, nothing!



why?


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> why?



 She isn't that attractive. She's ok but what am I supposed to do?


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

fufu said:


> She isn't that attractive.



does she have a vagina?


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> does she have a vagina?


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

fufu said:


>



um, did you always DBpress 95's or did you have to start at lower weights and work your way up?


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> um, did you always DBpress 95's or did you have to start at lower weights and work your way up?



Mhmm, I do see now.


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

fufu said:


> Mhmm, I do see now.



I want a lay report within a week!


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> I want a lay report within a week!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 4, 2006)

about how many calories do you eat daily? Are you bulking, cutting, etc?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2006)

Excellent db pressing man you must have some wicked stablizers


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> about how many calories do you eat daily? Are you bulking, cutting, etc?



3250-3500. I'm trying to slowly put on weight.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Excellent db pressing man you must have some wicked stablizers



Thanks. I haven't done them in a while, just started again a couple weeks ago. Previously I had been doing alot more barbell pressing, I guess it helped.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

meal #3 - 1 cup of cottage cheese, 1 bag of peanuts, 2 strawberry poptarts, 8 ounces of skim milk

I just did a ton of walking and played an hour of ping pong, needed some quick carbs.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Pop Tarts will do for some quick carbs.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 4, 2006)

Jodi said:


>



What? Poptarts are healthy, right?


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> What? Poptarts are healthy, right?



Considering the scenario, I don't think it was a bad desicion.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> What? Poptarts are healthy, right?


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Not exactly healthy, but they do taste good. I like the vanilla ones personally.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2006)

cinnamon and brown sugar


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 4, 2006)

Jodi said:


> cinnamon and brown sugar





I like tons of em... Cinnamon, Vanilla, Chocolate, and Smores... Mmm... I know what addition I'm going to be making to my breakfast the week following my meet .


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

meal #4 - large serving of roast beef, piece of breaded chicken stuffed with cheese and spinach, serving of brown rice


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Roast beef does sound good right now. I am going to have to stop reading your journal, I am getting hungry.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

meal #5 - 3 cuts of chicken, 1 slice of pepperoni pizza, lettuce w/ blue cheese dressing

Got some fish oils coming this weekend.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought this would be the most proper place to post this... http://www.catsthatlooklikehitler.com/


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

Kitlers.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, it is a nice 81 degrees in my room tonight at 11:16. The close to, if not, 100% humidity really helps, too.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 4, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well, it is a nice 81 degrees in my room tonight at 11:16. The close to, if not, 100% humidity really helps, too.



Same here... it sucks


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Same here... it sucks



This was supposed to be my pity parade!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 5, 2006)

Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin van-guarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

mrow?


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

meal #1 - 2 cuts of chicken, chicken quesadilla, 1 cup of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk

meal #2 - 1 1/4 cups of cottage cheese, 1 bag of peanutes

meal #3 - 3 pieces of flank steak, 1 cup of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> This was supposed to be my pity parade!!!



Tough Shit!!!  Oh... And I'm going grocery shopping tonight for my bulk starting next week.... THIS is going to be fuuuuuun.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well, it is a nice 81 degrees in my room tonight at 11:16. The close to, if not, 100% humidity really helps, too.



 

Why is it 81 degrees in our room?


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

I assume you are in a dorm room? I had to deal with that crap. 85 in the rooms and we are paying 25 grand a year. But they didnt have the damn air on. Oh was I hot.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh, at South we have our own window units. I would be pissed if I was paying for a dorm room tha twas cooled with central air, and they didn't run the thing.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah no kidding. We actually had to have ours turned on before using them. It was spring whenever this happened. They still had the heat ready to run. I simply skipped my classes and went back home (2 hours away) for the final day of classes and the weekend. Missed some good parties, but I hate being hot!


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Why is it 81 degrees in our room?



Mrow? Mine and my roommate's.



Double D said:


> I assume you are in a dorm room? I had to deal with that crap. 85 in the rooms and we are paying 25 grand a year. But they didnt have the damn air on. Oh was I hot.



Yep, dorms. It's fucking cold today though! 65 in my room, probably be 60 later tonight. Super dry. Gotta love the New England valley weather!



KelJu said:


> Oh, at South we have our own window units. I would be pissed if I was paying for a dorm room tha twas cooled with central air, and they didn't run the thing.



Lucky you. I don't mind the heat, but it is fucking humid up here. Especially this year.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Well I would be getting me a heating blanket.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 5, 2006)

Lawl


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

It magically turned up to 69 degrees even though it got later into the night, 

meal #5 - 2 cuts of chicken, 1 piece of buffalo chicken pizza, serving of brown rice, large salad w/ lettuce, brocolli, alfafa sprouts w/ blue cheese dressing


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

You gaining any weight?


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

Today's workout - 

strength

back squats - RI full recovery
warm ups - 1x10 at 135, 1x3 at 225, 1x1 at 275, 1x15 supine glute bridges
set #1 - 2 reps at 325 lbs
set #2 - 2 reps at 325 lbs *PR*

front squats _three second pause in the hole_ - RI too long, was showing my friend how to front squat
set #1 - 3 reps at 225 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at 225 lbs

unilateral RDL's - RI 45 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps each leg at 65 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each leg at 70 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each leg at 75 lbs
set #4 - 5 reps each leg at 80 lbs
set #5 - 5 reps each leg at 85 lbs
set #6 - 5 reps each leg at 90 lbs *PR*

long stretch

Fantastic workout. I am probably most proud of of my first set squatting today than any other day, for low reps atleast. ATG, form stuck well, knees buckled slightly in the middle, but evened out, then I popped up at the top. On the second set I descended too fast on the first rep and I was a bit shakey coming up, second rep I only went to parellel. 

First time sitting in the hole for front squats, well any kind of squat for that matter. It was actually pretty fun. I set the pins super low but I sat so fucking deep that the bar actually touched them, I could not believe it when I got back up and saw how low they were. Lowest I've ever gone. I had to fight for the last rep super hard, I experienced a new pushing sensation in my legs and core than I never had before, but form was 100%, woohoo. Just a good workout. I did tweak my left wrist though.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> You gaining any weight?



Yep, I'm around 184. I was 182-183 when I left for college at the beginning of september. Damn, I can't belive I've already been here for 5 weeks.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Good strong workout. Congrats on your PRs. Looking pretty good. Keep that calorie intake up!


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good strong workout. Congrats on your PRs. Looking pretty good. Keep that calorie intake up!



Thanks.  I'm pretty beat up though. Tired alot. I try to cut out as much non- gym activity as I can so I can be energized and put on some lbs. I don't mind at all though.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yep, I'm around 184. I was 182-183 when I left for college at the beginning of september. Damn, I can't belive I've already been here for 5 weeks.



Flies by dont it? How are the parties?


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> Flies by dont it? How are the parties?



Good good. First night I went out here two seperate pairs of girls made out for me and my friends.  I have it on my cell phone. We didn't even have to ask!


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice. You need to take part in that. I had a few threesomes in college. Loved em. First time was a bit nervous, but I did it with the same girls prkbably 10 or 11 times. Normally whenever we were drunk. One night they brought another one of their friends simply because she was into me. She was all about me while the other 2 basically messed with each other and myself. Amazing times was college. We had what we called a Thirsty Thursday. All of our huge parties happened on Thursday. Wow it was great. Been out of college for about 4 years now. Miss it everyday. Take advantage of it while you are there. Cause once its gone, theres no getting it back,


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

lawl, sounds like you had a blast. What did you major in?


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

History with a minor in PE. Never did find a job with it though. Am currently working as a Hydrogenated operator. Cooking oil in an oil refinary. Long hours and little sleep (for now). As of now I am working 86 hours this week and 90 next. I wont know whether to sleep eat or shit. My training is going to suffer badly.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> History with a minor in PE. Never did find a job with it though. Am currently working as a Hydrogenated operator. Cooking oil in an oil refinary. Long hours and little sleep (for now). As of now I am working 86 hours this week and 90 next. I wont know whether to sleep eat or shit. My training is going to suffer badly.



 Damn 90 hours?? That is insane. Props to you for keeping that up. Are you content?


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

No, but right now I got so much going on and I need the money since x-mas is coming up. I got to buy my babies the best of things. I will be making 35 dollars an hour for the most part of this work though. So thats not to bad. I am kinda mentally drained already and this is suppose to last for 2 months and I have only been at this for 2 weeks! I am at work right now, haha. Real tough work huh? But still I am away from my family and that sucks!


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> No, but right now I got so much going on and I need the money since x-mas is coming up. I got to buy my babies the best of things. I will be making 35 dollars an hour for the most part of this work though. So thats not to bad. I am kinda mentally drained already and this is suppose to last for 2 months and I have only been at this for 2 weeks! I am at work right now, haha. Real tough work huh? But still I am away from my family and that sucks!



Well good luck you to man. You deserve respect.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Well you know the work places lots of work and very little respect. haha. Alright well I will quit cluttering your journal, go ahead and post some useful stuff this is suppose to be about you not me. Have a good night, and try to keep cool/warm. Whichever it is at this time.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> No, but right now I got so much going on and I need the money since x-mas is coming up. I got to buy my babies the best of things. I will be making 35 dollars an hour for the most part of this work though. So thats not to bad. I am kinda mentally drained already and this is suppose to last for 2 months and I have only been at this for 2 weeks! I am at work right now, haha. Real tough work huh? But still I am away from my family and that sucks!



I'm sending this to your manager, SON!


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

meal #6(last night) - 1 cup of cottage cheese, bag of peanuts

meal #1(today) - 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 2 cups of Kashi cereal w/ skim milk

meal #2 - 2 cuts of chicken, serving of cooked grains, slice of pepperoni pizza

meal #3 - met-rx protein bar


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, you don't eat very healthy do you


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Wow, you don't eat very healthy do you



Relatively I think I do. What is with the comment?


----------



## Nate K (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Wow, you don't eat very healthy do you



ghey.  Not trying to be rude.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

Nate K said:


> ghey.  Not trying to be rude.


ahhh screw you!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 6, 2006)

Nate K said:


> ghey.  Not trying to be rude.



That's an infraction son.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Wow, you don't eat very healthy do you



For being away at college, I'd say he's doing fairly well. That being said, I'm sure he won't win the Olympia next year, but I doubt anyone on the IM forums will...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> Relatively I think I do. What is with the comment?


Pop tarts, pizza, quesadillas, panini, bbq sauce, ice cream, white bread, mac n cheese, pasta, cheese..............that's just the past 5 pages.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree with Sean, being away to college I would think you do ok. Besides you are young and I dont see you competing anytime soon. Correct? I eat things in moderation as well. And I am happy where I am. I know I could be better, but I am not going to give up everything to do so. I have abs and I am much bigger than most guys so I am happy with that. Of course I want to get bigger, but it will come with time. I do know where Jodi is coming from to though. She is just trying to point you in the right direction and thats her job as a mod.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Pop tarts, pizza, quesadillas, panini, bbq sauce, ice cream, white bread, mac n cheese, pasta, cheese..............that's just the past 5 pages.



Right, I agree those aren't healthy. When I eat ice cream I only have 1/4-1/2 a cup, and that is once every three or four days. I don't have too much bbq sauce, probably no more than a couple tablespoons a day. When I eat mac and cheese it is only like 1/4 cup as well. I take the whole moderation thing into serious account. Pizza is the only thing I would like to cut a bit. I usually have one slice a day.

But compared to the rest of my diet, I think I eat 100 times better than your average person. I eat those cal dense foods because I have trouble just maintaining my weight seeing as I am walking about 1 1/2 hours a day and training 4 days a week. I ate perfectly over the summer and I mentioned before I was going to let myself slip a bit on the diet because I want to enjoy my taste buds a bit. Better to eat some kind of food than non at all.

I do like a reminder now and then to keep myself in check, but I think you were being a bit harsh.

On that note! I'm housing sitting over the weekend. That means I can eat lots of ground beef, chicken, yogurt, oats, sprouted bread, and veggies. My fish oil should also be delivered by now.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

meal #4 - large serving of shrimp, ~ 1 1/2 cups of brown rice, 1 banana


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> Right, I agree those aren't healthy. When I eat ice cream I only have 1/4-1/2 a cup, and that is once every three or four days. I don't have too much bbq sauce, probably no more than a couple tablespoons a day. When I eat mac and cheese it is only like 1/4 cup as well. I take the whole moderation thing into serious account. Pizza is the only thing I would like to cut a bit. I usually have one slice a day.
> 
> But compared to the rest of my diet, I think I eat 100 times better than your average person. I eat those cal dense foods because I have trouble just maintaining my weight seeing as I am walking about 1 1/2 hours a day and training 4 days a week. I ate perfectly over the summer and I mentioned before I was going to let myself slip a bit on the diet because I want to enjoy my taste buds a bit. Better to eat some kind of food than non at all.
> 
> I do like a reminder now and then to keep myself in check, but I think you were being a bit harsh.



I only started reading a couple of pages ago so what you have done prior I don't know.  All I saw was a junk food everyday and IMO, see no reason for it.  If it works for you and this is what you want then fine, but you can do so much better without it and replacing it with foods that will give you more nutrition.  Harsh, no?  I think it was fair.  Harsh would have been, "your diet looks like shit"


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I only started reading a couple of pages ago so what you have done prior I don't know.  All I saw was a junk food everyday and IMO, see no reason for it.  If it works for you and this is what you want then fine, but you can do so much better without it and replacing it with foods that will give you more nutrition.  Harsh, no?  I think it was fair.  Harsh would have been, "your diet looks like shit"



Want to make some suggestions on how to change ye olde diet around?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

I can if you want.

1.  Not enough EFA's.  I think your diet lacks the essential fats.  Fish oil, flax seeds, flax oil, olive oil etc... by adding more of those you will be less hungry for other things and you will be feeding your body essential nutrients.

2.  Increase your other fats as well.  Nuts, nut butters, egg yolks, CLA, GLA, hard cheeses only mozzarella, parmesean, romano, gouda.  Again fats are full of nutrition and provide satiety

3.  More green veggies.  No explanation needed, I hope.

4.  More complex carbs and less cereals  Sweet potatoes, oats, oat bran, brown rice, farfina, sprouted grains, squashes, red potatoes, legumes, lentils, whole grains, multi-grain crackers etc...

5. Have more fruit......again, no explanation needed, I hope.

Why not save those cheat for a weekend and make a meal out of it and enjoy it.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I can if you want.
> 
> 1.  Not enough EFA's.  I think your diet lacks the essential fats.  Fish oil, flax seeds, flax oil, olive oil etc... by adding more of those you will be less hungry for other things and you will be feeding your body essential nutrients.
> *Yep, I've been meaning to get this back on track. I'm getting some fish oils soon, probably today.*
> ...




I'll take into account your suggestions, but keep in mind the college caf is hardly ideal, although it is definantly not bad.

Thanks for the time.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Fufu get you some almonds. They are excellent and taste good! 

Dont your cafeteria serve breakfast in the morning? I remember college and they would serve breakfast, I would go in and get a heaping pile of eggs, oatmeal, and to top ot off was 4 pieces of fruit. I never got fat at college, just big. I loved it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi, Poptarts are healthy, Fufu told me so!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> I'll take into account your suggestions, but keep in mind the college caf is hardly ideal, although it is definantly not bad.
> 
> Thanks for the time.


You can always ask me to leave your journal if you want   You won't offend me.  I know I'm pretty anal about nutrition and diets much moreso that most.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah, college caf. is not great.  The only real problem I have is quality carbs...sometimes I won't eat the crap carbs at the caf. and fix some oats back at the room.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey jodi what about some greens+?


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Like I said I was so active in college I ate everything the same seems true for Fufu. He seems very active. Doesnt mean he shouldnt try to improve his diet, but just saying he can get away with alot.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

Greens Plus is excellent stuff.  Personally I like a little more chlorella than what it has but overall it's a great product for greens replacement.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 6, 2006)

Eating healthy while living in the dorms was impossible for me. I love my kitchen in my apartment. If I am nto at work I spend half of my day cooking stuff up 5 to 6 times a day.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You can always ask me to leave your journal if you want   You won't offend me.  I know I'm pretty anal about nutrition and diets much moreso that most.



You don't have to leave BUT comments like the one you posted are pretty disheartening considering I am finally trying to get at ease a bit and enjoy myself. I had my diet perfect before and it was very hard for me to start eating those kinds of foods again partly because I have no choice and partly because I want to enjoy myself a bit. I still think I eat very well compared to your average person. I don't just eat anything, my diet is still fairly strict.

I can see where you are coming from though, with your background and all with nutrition.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Come on Fu, nows the time to have the heart of a lion, not the heart of the kit kat you got there in your avatar. I always think of it like this, if things are going good for you then stick with it, no matter what nutrition experts say. If you are not happy with how things are going then change things comprende?


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

^BTW not trying to be a dick^^

I reread it and thought wow I sound like a dick.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

No problem, I see what you mean.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

I know you do, good kitty.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> You don't have to leave BUT comments like the one you posted are pretty disheartening considering I am finally trying to get at ease a bit and enjoy myself. I had my diet perfect before and it was very hard for me to start eating those kinds of foods again partly because I have no choice and partly because I want to enjoy myself a bit. I still think I eat very well compared to your average person. I don't just eat anything, my diet is still fairly strict.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from though, with your background and all with nutrition.


Nah, I apologize.  I can be pretty heartless when I look at peoples diets when they aren't perfect.  I should have asked before commenting.


----------



## MyK (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nah, *I apologize*.  I can be pretty heartless when I look at peoples diets when they aren't perfect.  I should have asked before commenting.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nah, I apologize.  I can be pretty heartless when I look at peoples diets when they aren't perfect.  I should have asked before commenting.



Very considerate of you to say, thank you.  

Still, your suggestions are noted and appreciated.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

MyK said:


>



True Story... what's going on here...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2006)

Myk and BigDyl


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Oct 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> True Story... what's going on here...



I dont know, I would put that quote in my sig but It woldnt fit!


----------



## MyK (Oct 7, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Myk and BigDyl


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

MyK said:


> I dont know, I would put that quote in my sig but It woldnt fit!



Just put the "I appologize" part in...


----------



## MyK (Oct 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Just put the "I appologize" part in...



no! the sig limits are gay!


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Today's workout - 

chin ups - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps
set #2 - 5 reps
set #3 - 5 reps 

single arm DB rows - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps each side at 100 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each side at 100 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each side at 100 lbs

single arm HS high row - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps each side at 3 plates
set #2 - 10 reps each side at 3 plates *PR*

incline DB press - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 60 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 60 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at x2 60 lbs
set #4 - 10 reps at x2 60 lbs

butterfly machine(pec deck) - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 120 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 120 lbs

rotator cuff work, cool down, stretch

Great workout, solid all around. I shortened my RI's quite a bit on some stuff, had to take it easier though. 

I got some more CEE caps in, I think I'll wait till after my next week off to start that again.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

MyK said:


> no! the sig limits are gay!



I guess you can forget about having an uber cool sig then...


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Another good workout fufu, strong 1-arm DB Rows. Good job.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks. They are one of my favorite movements.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2006)

Your a damn beast on those rows i do 50X10 lol


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Your a damn beast on those rows i do 50X10 lol



Thanks. I could have gone with the higher reps but I wanted to shorten my RI's.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

BTW, tommarow I'll be filming some front squattage for fun and I'll try to upload the videos.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice I want to see em. I am such a noobie and I need to learn.......

No but all kidding aside, I would like to see some footage.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

hahaha

Of course Im only putting up vids of things I am relatively strong at. You wouldn't want to see my bench pressing, no sir!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

I would like to. I can always critique. Wish I had my some high tech things i would like to post some of my crap on here. Like my 100lbs lunges! Those are killer. I think  I wobble through them the whole way! haha.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Today's diet:

Meal #1 - 

1 cup of no salt added cottage cheese %1
1 cup of skim milk
1 ¼ scoops of whey 
½ cup of frozen wild blueberries
1 large banana
½ cup of uncooked oats
(made into a large shake)
3 fish oil caps

meal #2(PWO) -

1 ¾ scoops of whey, 1 cup of organic skim milk, 1/8th of the previous shake, banana

meal #3 - 

3 pieces of organic sprouted barley bread
1 can of tuna
1 ½ tablespoons of canola mayo
1 cup of Fage yogurt w/ ¼ cup of blueberries
½ cup of organic sour kraut
¼ cup of grated parmigiana reggiano

meal #4 - 

5 ¼ ounces of cooked ground beef
1 cup of cooked oats
1 tblspoon of EVOO

meal #5 - 

1 can of tuna
1 ½ tblspoons of canola mayo
1 tbl spoon of EVOO
2 pieces of sprouted barley bread
¼ cup of parmigiana reggiano

meal #6 - 

1 cup of cottage cheese no salt added 1%
~ ½ tblspoon of peach spread
2 fish oil caps

I believe it is just about 3,000 cals all together give or take.

Could have used some more fat with the last meal like PB or nuts, but I didn't have any. Didn't get any veggies in really.  Tommarow I will fix that.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

None the less that is one clean diet.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> None the less that is one clean diet.



Thanks, being at home means great diet.


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2006)

Today's workout - 

strength

front squats - RI full recovery
warm ups - 1x10 at 45, 1x6 at 135
set #1 - 2 reps at 235 lbs
set #2 - 2 reps at 255 lbs
set #3 - 2 reps at 265 lbs
set #4 - 2 reps at 275 lbs *PR*

DB RDL's _3 second hold at bottom_ - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at x2 100 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at x2 100 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at x2 100 lbs

seated leg curls - RI 45 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 165 lbs

Fucking awesome workout. Huge front squat PR, my last was 245 for 2 and it felt pretty hard. I felt like I could have had 285x2 today but I'll just do it another time. Extremely satisfied with today's workout.

Here's the video of my front squat PR.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

You are breaking PR's right and left. Good work!!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> strength
> 
> ...



Wowz0rz, nice front squat.


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you fellows. 

I honestly think the fact I was being filmed helped me alot. Maybe I should start filming all my big PR's, lawl.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Not been on today? What gives. Hope all is well.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh where or where can Fufu be? 
He usually post every meal.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 9, 2006)

Mreow?


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2006)

lawl, I decided I'm not going to log my meals anymore on IM because I just did it at first so I could look back and see how my diet was fairing since I am in a whole new enviroment and eating different foods. Now I know I've got my diet figured out pretty solid at school so I won't bother logging.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Quitter.........na its cool, pretty time consuming.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah.          Rock on, nice front squats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2006)

Fufu you the squat master. I'm gonna start doing front squats as my ME work they seem to work well for you. Do you feel they effect how well you can back squat like carry over i mean?


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Yeah.          Rock on, nice front squats.






Brutus_G said:


> Fufu you the squat master. I'm gonna start doing front squats as my ME work they seem to work well for you. Do you feel they effect how well you can back squat like carry over i mean?



Thanks sirs.  

*Brutus*: Well I think so, they carry-over seems kind of symbiotic with my squat stuff. Ever since I started doing Bulgarian, front, and back squats consistantly they all shot up respectively. Unilateral stuff really seems to help me too. I also just started pausing in the hole(3 seconds) with front squats, which I am going to do consistantly. 

One BIG thing that really helps out my low rep squat stuff(1-3) is getting really psyched before a set and unracking the weight very fast and with alot of power. It really makes the weight feel lighter. For example, my last heavy back squat day my working sets(325) felt lighter being unracked than my previous warm up of 275. Helps the mental aspect which we all know is a big part of heavy squatting.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like I am training alone today because some people put studying for exams over going to the gym. Talk about priorities in the wrong place.

   

Well, I can keep track of my RI's then. hehe


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> One BIG thing that really helps out my low rep squat stuff(1-3) is getting really psyched before a set and unracking the weight very fast and with alot of power. It really makes the weight feel lighter. For example, my last heavy back squat day my working sets(325) felt lighter being unracked than my previous warm up of 275. Helps the mental aspect which we all know is a big part of heavy squatting.



Haha, I know exactly what you mean. I even grunt a little when I first lift the bar off of the rack just to let the weight know I mean business. 

You sure are throwing up some nice numbers lately. I envy your weight to strength ratio.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Haha, I know exactly what you mean. I even grunt a little when I first lift the bar off of the rack just to let the weight know I mean business.
> 
> You sure are throwing up some nice numbers lately. I envy your weight to strength ratio.



lawl, thanks. 

I'm getting alot of complinants recently, thank you all I really appreciate it.
I've been pretty happy with my workouts recently. I've also been eating like a mad man. After this week is over my week off will begin.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

Today's workout -

DB flat bench - RI 2 minutes
warm ups - 1x10 at x2 50
set #1 - 3 reps at x2 90 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at x2 95 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at x2 95 lbs
set #4 - 3 reps at x2 95 lbs *PR*

military press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 115 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 115 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 115 lbs

cleans - RI 90 seconds
warm ups - 1x3 at 45, 1x3 at 95, 1x1 at 135 
set #1 - 3 reps at 145 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 155 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at 165 lbs *PR*

supinated grip pulldowns - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps at 180 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 180 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 180 lbs

single arm DB rows - RI 30 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps each arm at 100 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps each arm at 100 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps each arm at 100 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps each arm at 100 lbs

alternating seated curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps each arm at x2 25 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps each arm at x2 25 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps each arm at x2 25 lbs

Good workout. Form on cleans is improving.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, I definatey know what you mean about the mental thing... Sometimes 225lbs during warmups felt heavier than 300+ during working sets... Noice workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Yeah, I definatey know what you mean about the mental thing... Sometimes 225lbs during warmups felt heavier than 300+ during working sets... Noice workout.



Yeah, I get that feeling too sometimes.

What are you weighing in at now fufster?


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Yeah, I get that feeling too sometimes.
> 
> What are you weighing in at now fufster?



182 lbs!

Right after I wake up and shit.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Seany, it was a good one.

I got a kinesiology exam to study for tommarow. I bet I could get an A regardless. I think I'll be a good kiki and study still.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, I decided I'm not going to log my meals anymore on IM because I just did it at first so I could look back and see how my diet was fairing since I am in a whole new enviroment and eating different foods. Now I know I've got my diet figured out pretty solid at school so I won't bother logging.


I hope by me commenting on your foods turned you away from logging your meals.......


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I hope by me commenting on your foods turned you away from logging your meals.......



lawl, no I didn't plan on doing it forever. With the stress of moving into college and destroying my old regamin I wanted to log my meals to make sure I wasn't only eating 4 times a day or something like that. Everything I was eating was different so I wanted to log it and look back and see what I had been taking in. I might start doing it again, who knows.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

If people want to see what I'm eating I don't mind logging however. 

I'd just save it elsewhere than post it as a whole rather than having it scattered throughout my journal.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, good.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm gonna own this test!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

Good luck on the test, wish I was still in college, however very happy I dont have to cram anymore!!!! Best thing for cramming would be a nice hot cup of joe! Only way for me not to fall asleep.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 11, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Ok, good.



It's all your fault .


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Oct 11, 2006)

Jodi seems to like this journal...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 11, 2006)

so how does it feel to have sean use a diff avatar now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2006)

Gl fufu


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 11, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> so how does it feel to have sean use a diff avatar now?



I feel like a traitor to the Kiki club.... Though the humor is worth it, methinks.


----------



## fufu (Oct 11, 2006)

meow meow.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

Today's workout - 

hypertrophy

foam roll

olympic squats - RI 3 minutes
warm ups - 1x10 at 135, 1x12 supine glute bridges
set #1 - 10 reps at 255 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 255 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 9 reps at 255 lbs + 1 rep

unilateral DB RDL's - 90-120 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps each leg at 85 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each leg at 90 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each leg at 95 lbs
set #4 - 5 reps each leg at 100 lbs *PR*

farmer's walks - RI 2 1/2-3 minutes
set #1 - 1 1/2 round trips w/ x2 115 lbs
set #1 - 2 round trips w/ x2 115 lbs *PR*

Fantastic workout. Squats were tough, I was going ATG on alot of them, for some reason they feel more comfortable that way, harder though. On the last fucking set I only got 9 reps, I was feeling pretty spacey near the end. I set the pins really low so when I failed I went super ATG, my knees were at my chin almost, then I just let my self fall backwards and hit the weight into the power-rack, it was pretty graceful, lawl. After that I unracked some weight, set the weight back up, unracked and did my last rep. I had to. 

First time doing farmer's walks, I liked them alot. I went faster the second set hence the longer distance, it was fun.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2006)

Great workout. Its a damn good thing you threw the weight behind you instead of letting it fold you in half. 
Lawl @ re-racking the bar and grabbing the last one. That shows dedication.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Great workout. Its a damn good thing you threw the weight behind you instead of letting it fold you in half.
> Lawl @ re-racking the bar and grabbing the last one. That shows dedication.



lawl, thanks. I did try folding in half but the bar was too low, just a nice lean back and little slam.

It also shows a little bit of ignorance to injury, it's all good though.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

I just ate 20+ ounces of food and 24 ounces of liquid, I am stuffed!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 12, 2006)

man you can eat


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 12, 2006)

Lawlz, nice workout and eating.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 12, 2006)

Lawl yew got sqwatowned


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Lawlz, nice workout and eating.



Thanks, I try to put as much effort into diet as the gym.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl yew got sqwatowned



For sure, my legs and glutes are owned. Lower back too.


----------



## Double D (Oct 12, 2006)

Another PR, nice work!


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks, I like to keep them coming.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2006)

Today's workout -

hypertrophy

chin ups - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps wide grip supinated
set #2 - 8 reps wide grip pronated
set #3 - 8 reps close grip neutral

single arm Hammer Strength high rows - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 5 reps each side at 3 plates + 25 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each side at 3 plates + 25 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each side at 3 plates + 25 lbs *PR*

incline DB chest press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at x2 65 lbs

straight arm pulldowns - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 100 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 100 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps at 100 lbs *PR*

overhead single arm tricep extension - RI 45 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 25 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 20 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each arm at 20 lbs

rotator cuff work

stretch

Great workout. My second set of chins weren't full ROM, well the last 4 reps weren't, they kinda sucked.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2006)

My legs are still pretty sore from thursday. I'm starting my week off though! 

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....oooo!

This has been an extremely successful 4 weeks of training. 

Actually, make that 3 weeks and 2 days of training.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 14, 2006)

Noice workiout, SON!


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Noice workiout, SON!



Thanks pops.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> I will be working on my deadlift for the next 5 weeks. Hopefully hitting 450. Speed pulls, lifting from a deficiet, RDL's. All that good shit. I'll also be doing some hypertrophy stuff. I'm looking to try some new movements too.



rofl, I did none of this like I said I would over my past 4 weeks. I ended up working more on my squat. lawlerskeets. I actually stopped doing deadlifts like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

Lawl



I'm going to do almost 100% free weights and no machines.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do almost 100% free weights and no machines.



I do most free weights, that is what the bulk of my workouts are. I do enjoy using machines time to time. The hammer strength row series are very good. Cables ain't to shabby either!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> I do most free weights, that is what the bulk of my workouts are. I do enjoy using machines time to time. The hammer strength row series are very good. *Cables ain't to shabby either*!



Seated row and pull throughs are the best love em both.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Seated row and pull throughs are the best love em both.



I've been thinking of doing pullthroughs since I am currently not deadlifting.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 14, 2006)

I've been wanted to try pullthroughs sometime too...


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2006)

Man they may not feel like much but they can cripple you i was crawling around for about 4 days after them. Ahhh it brings back the memories when i used to get sore from squats now all i get is sore glutes lol


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Pullthroughs are good, but in my opinion you can benefit much more with hyperextensions.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2006)

I had my third dream about olympic lifting last night.

I wonder if my subconcious is trying to tell me something?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey fufu what events were you lifting in your dream?


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> I had my third dream about olympic lifting last night.
> 
> I wonder if my subconcious is trying to tell me something?



Lawl, there's an Olympic lifting training center like 10-15 mins away from my house... Maybe sometime down the road I'll have to get a trainer there and play around with it for a while...


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey fufu what events were you lifting in your dream?



lawl I was trying to do snatches but whenever I got the weight overhead my shoulders just gave out.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Lawl, there's an Olympic lifting training center like 10-15 mins away from my house... Maybe sometime down the road I'll have to get a trainer there and play around with it for a while...



That's cool. There might be one around where I am right now, probably not though. Maybe the college has something. Probably not, lawl.  They have shit for sports I like here.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> That's cool. There might be one around where I am right now, probably not though. Maybe the college has something. Probably not, lawl.  They have shit for sports I like here.



Even tennis?


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

this journal is very 1337! if I do say so myself!


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Even tennis?



Even tennis. There is a female tennis team though.  

The tennis courts are a long fucking walk and they are cracked and have weeds and tall grass growing in. Pretty shabby all around. There is an awesome tennis court, but oh wait! It is just for the female team!



MyK said:


> this journal is very 1337! if I do say so myself!



Why, thank you!


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers and Mars Volta this weekend!!!!! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers and Mars Volta this weekend!!!!! FUCK YEAH!



Nice, sounds like a good time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey fufu could you tape some more of your lifts?


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey fufu could you tape some more of your lifts?



I will probably be doing so this weekend.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks as if the coalition of drunk yelling girls is having another meeting outside my window...


----------



## KelJu (Oct 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> Looks as if the coalition of drunk yelling girls is having another meeting outside my window...



Well go take advantage of them, chief.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Well go take advantage of them, chief.



Exactly!  

Man, I need to make my way up to Amherst and visit my friend who goes there.  I can say hello when I do.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol. It could worse like the drunken old man coalition


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Well go take advantage of them, chief.



rofl, my melatonin was setting in pretty deeply. I just crashed. Plusing picking up drunk girls when you are not one ounce sober is difficult. 



CowPimp said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Man, I need to make my way up to Amherst and visit my friend who goes there.  I can say hello when I do.



Do it up! It's like its own little city. PLus you can meet fufu too.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Lol. It could worse like the drunken old man coalition



lawl, that would be strange. I would throw shit at them.

Come to think of it, that is what I should have done last night.

They play a game and this is what they do:

Make their grand enterance by screaming, laughing, then falling over. After they fall over the laugh, scream, and talk about that for a couple minutes as loud as possible. Then they just hang out and periodically yell at precise increments. They always coincide when I am just about to fall asleep.


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> rofl, my melatonin was setting in pretty deeply. I just crashed. Plusing picking up drunk girls when you are not one ounce sober is difficult.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2006)

MyK said:


>



It is like a great divide between two mental planes.


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> It is like a great divide between two mental planes.



I would of been out there in a second!

"hey girls can I get you opinion on something??"


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2006)

MyK said:


> I would of been out there in a second!
> 
> "hey girls can I get you opinion on something??"



orly?


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> orly?



ya!! rly!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 20, 2006)

If that does'nt work you could try. Hey girls can you look at something?


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> If that does'nt work you could try. Hey girls can you look at something?



it always works, what kind of female doesnt like to give her opinoin!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2006)

Lol true


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

Today's workout -

force generation

olympic front squats _3 second pause in the hole_ - RI 2 minutes
warm ups - 1x8 at 45, 1x6 at 135
set #1 - 3 reps at 235 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 235 lbs

olympic back squats _3 second pause in the hole_ - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 3 reps at 265 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 265 lbs

barbell RDL's - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 265 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 265 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 265 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at 265 lbs *PR*

Good workout. A bit tough because I haven't worked lower body in 10 days. First time doing pause back squats, second time with the front. I ripped my boxers several times doing pause back squats because I was just chilling in ATG for a while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2006)

Looking really beastly on the squats. Fufu ripping boxers is hard core like squatting without neck pads, not wearing shoes on lower body day, ME movements, and of course doing dead lifts and "guiding the weight down hard to the floor"


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 22, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Looking really beastly on the squats. Fufu ripping boxers is hard core like squatting without neck pads, not wearing shoes on lower body day, ME movements, and of course doing dead lifts and "guiding the weight down hard to the floor"



I haven't ripped boxers or gone barefoot yet... I can't go barefoot in the gym though, plus I don't wear boxers when I workout


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> force generation
> 
> ...




Hehe, good stuff. I was quite proud the day I ripped my workout shorts.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I haven't ripped boxers or gone barefoot yet... I can't go barefoot in the gym though, plus I don't wear boxers when I workout



lawl, I don't either, I was home for the weekend and forgot to back my usual boxer briefs/spandex shorts for the gym...and look what happened!

I did deadlift once at Gold's in my sock because I wore the wrong shoes to the gym. Just a few people in the gym and I didn't see any important people around so I slipped my shoes off for a couple sets. It was awesome.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Looking really beastly on the squats. Fufu ripping boxers is hard core like squatting without neck pads, not wearing shoes on lower body day, ME movements, and of course doing dead lifts and "guiding the weight down hard to the floor"



Thank you. All those things that are hardcore come across pretty often to serious lifters like ourselves. 



KelJu said:


> Hehe, good stuff. I was quite proud the day I ripped my workout shorts.



Thanks. I'm usually not a fan of workouts like today's. Mostly because I have to use lighter weight for the assistance stuff. It was really fun though, I liked it alot. 

Ripping boxers is ftw.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh shit i forgot 3 of the most hardcore things ripping bloody callouses off from dead lifting, scaring the shit of vegetarians, and squat bar marks on your back.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 24, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> scaring the shit of vegetarians,


 

Sitting there with your lower legs bleeding from the bar during deadlifts.  Well maybe this is just considered unsanitary....no, it's hardcore.


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Oh shit i forgot 3 of the most hardcore things ripping bloody callouses off from dead lifting, scaring the shit of vegetarians, and squat bar marks on your back.



lawl, I've done the bloody callous and when I squatted 255 for 3x10 the bar I got a nice rough/scabby patch on my traps.



Nate K said:


> Sitting there with your lower legs bleeding from the bar during deadlifts.  Well maybe this is just considered unsanitary....no, it's hardcore.




fuck yeah!


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2006)

Today's workout -

flat db bench - RI 2 1/2 minutes
warm up - 1x10 at x2 50 
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #5 - 8 reps at x2 75 lbs

cleans - RI 90 seconds
warm ups - 1x5 at 45, 1x5 at 95, 1x1 at 135
set #1 - 2 reps at 155 lbs
set #2 - 2 reps at 165 lbs
set #3 - 2 reps at 175 lbs
set #4 - 2 reps at 185 lbs *PR*

supinated grip pulldowns - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 6 reps at 185 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 185 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 185 lbs *PR*

singe arm db preacher curls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs 

short stretch

Good good workout. Wasn't sure how my endurance would fair with DB presses but I made it through, last few reps were tough. Cleans were fun today. I fucking ripped my boxers AGAIN on the 1st rep of 185. I thought I ripped my actual shorts. It was a nice 9-12 inch tear right in the back. Woohoo! Gotta spot wearing boxers!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice cleaning. Get any funny looks?


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice cleaning. Get any funny looks?



Thanks, yeah people do tend to look at me. I guess because I'm the only person not doing curls or half rep bench pressing.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2006)

Haha, it's always funny tearing a pair of boxers.  Think of it as a battle scar for deep squatting and such.


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Haha, it's always funny tearing a pair of boxers.  Think of it as a battle scar for deep squatting and such.



Yeah, I laughed, I enjoy ripping them, lawl. It felt like I ripped my shorts too, I thought my ass was hanging out.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

I like where you are going here. All kinds of PR's!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey fufu what's you vertical jump?


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey fufu what's you vertical jump?



Not sure but I know it has improved.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> Not sure but I know it has improved.



It has to have with your leg routine.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

I remember in high school at the age of 13 or 14 I started lifting and I could never touch the hoop, like 7 or 8 inches away (I was like 5 foot 8 or so). Well by the end of the school year I could grab it. I dedicated all of that to squats. Wow was I proud of myself!


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2006)

KelJu said:


> It has to have with your leg routine.




lawl, yeah. I've been doing cleans and pause squats which should help with my explosiveness. I wonder if I can dunk, I almost could before. lawl, that would be funny.



Double D said:


> I remember in high school at the age of 13 or 14 I started lifting and I could never touch the hoop, like 7 or 8 inches away (I was like 5 foot 8 or so). Well by the end of the school year I could grab it. I dedicated all of that to squats. Wow was I proud of myself!



noice!


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2006)

Today's workout - 

front squats _3 second pause in the hole_
warm ups - 1x8 at 45, 1x6 at 135, 1x1 at 225
set #1 - 2 reps at 245 lbs
set #2 - 2 reps at 250 lbs
set #3 - 1 rep at 250 lbs rest 60 seconds, +1 at 225 lbs

Bulgarian DB squats 
set #1 - 3 reps each leg at x2 90 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps each leg at x2 90 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps each leg at x2 90 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL's 
set #1 - 8 reps at 275 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 275 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 275 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at 275 lbs *PR*

stretch

Good workout. Trying grinding out the last rep on pause front squats for a few seconds but I didn't have it. One of the problems with that rep is I sat in the hole too long. It had been 3 seconds and I was tired so I waited a couple more seconds, bad idea, couldn't get that shit up. I rested a minute then paused with 225. No biggy though. It was just a month ago that 245 for 2 was really hard, and now I am doign 250 for 2 as pause front squats. The rest of the workout was good. I'm going for a single PR on my front squat this sunday, I should have it on film.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 26, 2006)

wow, that doth seem like pretty heavy front squats, good workout


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2006)

ty ty


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> I remember in high school at the age of 13 or 14 I started lifting and I could never touch the hoop, like 7 or 8 inches away (I was like 5 foot 8 or so). Well by the end of the school year I could grab it. I dedicated all of that to squats. Wow was I proud of myself!


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2006)

Today's workout -

high volume!!!

wide grip chin ups - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps
set #2 - 4 reps 
set #3 - 4 reps 
set #4 - 4 reps 
set #5 - 4 reps

single arm HS rows - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 4 reps each side at 4 plates
set #2 - 4 reps each side at 4 plates +10 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps each side at 4 plates +10 lbs
set #4 - 4 reps each side at 4 plates +15 lbs *PR*

DB incline bench - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps at x2 70 lbs

wide grip straight arm pulldowns - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 130 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 120 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 120 lbs

lateral raises - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 each arm at 30 lbs
set #2 - 10 each arm at 25 lbs
set #3 - 10 each arm at 20 lbs

skull crushers(hands about 4-6 inchs apart) - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 55 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 55 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 55 lbs *PR* first time doing these

Great workout. Had more bodybuilding type stuff than usual. Triceps were pretty fatigued after DB benching and straight arm pulldowns, so I did pretty light weight on the skull crushers. SK-ers felt awkward though. Easy workout over all, very satisfying. Though the workout was high volume, alot of the stuff was relatively light on taxing the CNS.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 28, 2006)

ugh after that many chinups I would be so fatigued to do pulldowns


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes, well.... Fufu's semi-badass... He's not a full blown badass yet, but he's getting there.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ugh after that many chinups I would be so fatigued to do pulldowns



they are straight arm pulldowns, so the mechanics are quite different. I love these for hitting my posterior delts, lats, teres major, and triceps.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Yes, well.... Fufu's semi-badass... He's not a full blown badass yet, but he's getting there.



lawl, this is true.

However, if I reach my goal I plan tommarow for lower day...I will be fully blown bad ass!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 28, 2006)

sean what would make him fully bad ass? Follow your footsteps of doing all this at the same time: working out/screwing a hoe/listening to alice in chains?


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Weight is officially 183 lbs. Hasn't changed a bit since I left for college, but strenght is up and I look bigger...strange. Maybe I gained 2 lbs. My weight may have been 181 when I left. Maybe the scale is fucked idk. I weighed myself right after waking up and taking a huge shit.

lawl, and my abs are sore today.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Today's workout 

strength

olympic front squats 
warm ups - 1x8 at 45, 1x6 at 135, 1x1 at 225
set #1 - 1 rep at 285 lbs
set #2 - missed 300 lbs
set #3 - 1 rep at 295 lbs *PR*

pause back squats _3 second pause in hole_
set #1 - 2 reps at 275 lbs
set #2 - 2 reps at 275 lbs
set #3 - 2 reps at 275 lbs

unilateral DB RDL's
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at x2 50 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at x2 55 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each leg at x2 55 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps each leg at x2 60 lbs *PR*

Fucking great workout. These are the kind of workouts I love, when it all comes down to see if all this eating, assistance and strength work is paying off well. Hit 295 on the front squat which I am very very happy with. I almost tried 300 again because I think I could have had it, but whatever, didn't want to risk it. Never did I think I would be front squatting this much when I started them about 3 months ago. Extremely happy with my lift! I did go into the gym with sore glutes and hamstrings, but it didn't seem to make much of a difference.

Of course I got it on film. 

Youtube is taking a while to process the vid.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking badass fufu. Any pain from the skullcrushers? And whats with your avi?


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Here are the videos -

295 lb front squat

and here's a video for Brutus because he kindly asked previously to post some more stuff of mine. 

275x2 pause squat

The second link could take a bit to process.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Looking badass fufu. Any pain from the skullcrushers? And whats with your avi?



Thank you very much. Nah, I didn't get any pain from the SK's. Lawl, didn't you hear? Foreman got banned a couple nights ago. A little tribute to all time leader in posts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2006)

what was his banning for?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice vids i really enjoy being able to see the lifts. Would you show one of your chins or pullups? I might add maybe you should start you squats like a deadlift. I mean at the bottom range of the movement instead.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

That tis a badass front squat.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> what was his banning for?



Not quite sure actually, all the threads were deleted.



Brutus_G said:


> Nice vids i really enjoy being able to see the lifts. Would you show one of your chins or pullups? I might add maybe you should start you squats like a deadlift. I mean at the bottom range of the movement instead.



lol, I suppose I could, I don't know when I will be back home though, that is the only time I can use a camera.

Do you mean suspended squats? Where the bar is racked at bottom position and you get under it and start the squat from there? I could do those but they don't really appeal to me as much as a pause squat, even though they are fairly similar.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> That tis a badass front squat.



ty ty, I was quite happy with it.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Time to go eat.  I don't want to eat! 

Someone hold me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> Time to go eat.  I don't want to eat!
> 
> Someone hold me.



I understand your pain .


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice front squatting!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

Lewks Gewd!! Noice!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I understand your pain .




fu*king emo faggot, go cry together in a dark room, maybe afterward you can makeout together... bahhahah


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> fu*king emo faggot, go cry together in a dark room, maybe afterward you can makeout together... bahhahah



Keep your homo-erotica wet dreams to yourself andrew!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 29, 2006)

lolz, go cut yourself


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> lolz, go cut yourself



Nice comeback ! I win!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 29, 2006)

^ oh yeah?

heres some photo evidence for ya


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I understand your pain .



Mmmm, I ate, lawl twice since that post. It was gewd.



CowPimp said:


> Nice front squatting!



Thank you!



BigDyl said:


> Lewks Gewd!! Noice!!



Thank you! x2!



AndrewSS said:


> fu*king emo faggot, go cry together in a dark room, maybe afterward you can makeout together... bahhahah



roflxc190290219012



Seanp156 said:


> Keep your homo-erotica wet dreams to yourself andrew!




Yeah! What he said!




AndrewSS said:


> ^ oh yeah?
> 
> heres some photo evidence for ya



HAHAHAHROFLAWLOMFx@1221


----------



## Double D (Oct 29, 2006)

I will tell you what, I am in the same boat. I dont even want to eat anymore. I have been stuffing my face non-stop and my gut feels bloated all the time. Getting pretty old, but the strength increases sure are nice.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 29, 2006)

> HAHAHAHROFLAWLOMFx@1221



best ever


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> I will tell you what, I am in the same boat. I dont even want to eat anymore. I have been stuffing my face non-stop and my gut feels bloated all the time. Getting pretty old, but the strength increases sure are nice.



Oh yeah, the strength increases make it worth it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 29, 2006)

well, im surprised s34n hasnt posted some comeback about that picture... come on you know you got something....


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> well, im surprised s34n hasnt posted some comeback about that picture... come on you know you got something....



Whatever, since you're making it sound like I have to, I'll just copy and paste what I told you on AIM...

"I think you fact that you took the time to edit 2 photos of shirtless men and make a composition of it proves you are very well gay."


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 29, 2006)

bahahaha


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> Not quite sure actually, all the threads were deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea the suspended squats is what i mean. I had no clue there was something going on between you and sean. I wonder how i could've missed him in the back of your pictures .


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

Today's workout -

hypertrophy

DB flat bench press - RI 2 minutes, 2 1/2 - 3 on last two sets
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 80 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 80 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 80 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at x2 80 lbs
set #5 - 8 reps at x2 80 lbs *PR*

single arm cable row - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 12 reps each side at 60 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps each side at 67.5 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps each side at 72.5 lbs *PR* first time doing these

wide grip pulldowns - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 12 reps at 120 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 105 lbs

DB farmer's walks 
set #1 - 3 round trips w/ x2 100 lbs, time: 55 seconds
set #2 - 3 round trips w/ x2 100 lbs, time: 39 seconds *PR*

Awesome workout, it was alot of fun. I impressed myself with the DB pressing, seeing as 5x8 with the 75's had me burnt out by the end last week, and I managed to do it with the 80's, and with shorter RI's! Except on the last two sets. Maybe it is the CEE kicking in, I imagine so. Farmer's walks were fun, I like strutting around holding those DB's. Some dude fucking walked slowly right in front of me when I was taking a turn. Like 2 feet in front of me, I had to stop for a second.  I used the widest grip on pulldowns than I ever had, alot harder with hands on the very ends of it. I didn't do a 3rd set on it because some dudes took off my attatchment and were using it, then the other pulldown was being whored by some guy just sitting on it in between sets.

First time doing unilateral cable rows, I like them alot, much better than the two-handed cable row. With rowing movements I seem to like the unilateral stuff alot better. Great workout!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 31, 2006)

good flat DB pressing... quite hefty!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Well still knocking out those PR's nice work.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> good flat DB pressing... quite hefty!



Thank you sir.



Double D said:


> Well still knocking out those PR's nice work.



Thanks. I rotate many things quite a bit so it is easy to hit PR's every workout for me.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

So are you planning on getting into some type of PL meet anytime?


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> So are you planning on getting into some type of PL meet anytime?



If I can find a raw one that is tested around where I am I want to enter. I think it would be fun, I got excited watching Sean's clips, looks cool. I'd change my routine around a bit though.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah well westiside has produced some good results for me as far as strength goes. I got my bench up to 325 now, which isnt a PR, but it hasnt been that high in sometime. So yeah I like westside, is that the direction you would be going?


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah well westiside has produced some good results for me as far as strength goes. I got my bench up to 325 now, which isnt a PR, but it hasnt been that high in sometime. So yeah I like westside, is that the direction you would be going?



Most likely. Good to hear it works for you!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Hell buddy not just for me, but for most people who use it. But yeah best of luck to ya. You know I will be around to watch more PR's.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hell buddy not just for me, but for most people who use it. But yeah best of luck to ya. You know I will be around to watch more PR's.



Yeah, there are several people who have got good results who are currently using it or have in the past. Seems like the most popular type of PL training out there.

Thanks! Glad to have you on board. 

What was your bench before WS?


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Well my all time high is 365. But it was 2 years ago or so. I got lazy and took some time off. Right before I started Westside it was about 305 or so. Keep in mind I did hurt my shoulder though. But coming back from that it was around 305. And now its at 325, but I think I probably could get 330. But hell 25lbs or so in a month is great!


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well my all time high is 365. But it was 2 years ago or so. I got lazy and took some time off. Right before I started Westside it was about 305 or so. Keep in mind I did hurt my shoulder though. But coming back from that it was around 305. And now its at 325, but I think I probably could get 330. But hell 25lbs or so in a month is great!



Yeah that is awesome. Just stick with it like anything else, and I'm sure you will do great. Alright, I gotta crash, class in the AM!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Alrighty, have a good one.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> If I can find a raw one that is tested around where I am I want to enter. I think it would be fun, I got excited watching Sean's clips, looks cool. I'd change my routine around a bit though.



The one I entered is considered "tested." However, I don't think they tested a single person there... Even the 2 people that looks like they "could've" been on something (the cop I train with included) I don't believe were tested. It's definately a good experience, I recommend doing it if you can, but it is incredibly tiring, and I probably would have been REALLY confused/lost if I didn't meet up with those guys to help me out.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today is my first "official" day back to legs. Here it is:
> 
> squats RI 2-3 minutes
> set #1 - 12 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
> ...



LOL I'm stronger than you are here fufu! I hope you come over to the dark westside and be a brother...wait a second that sounds like a cult.


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2006)

You can squat 225 for 8?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 1, 2006)

220X10=230X8 for me. 5 more pounds baby ! found that on page 4 lol.


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2006)

lawl


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a tasty treat planned for today's workout.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> You can squat 225 for 8?


I can, for 12.  Or should say could a year ago.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I can, for 12.  Or should say could a year ago.



Damn! Nice. Most the guys in my gym can't come close to that.  

Did you stop training as intensly as you used to?

The most I ever did was two sets of 15 w/ 225, 3 minute RI's.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

That is pretty good Jodi. I used to train with one big ass woman! She would squat 275 for reps like around 10. But she also weighed like 170 or so. She was around 30 and had been lifting since she was 17. She was an ox! Her bench was like 210 or so.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not big.  I'm not an ox either   I am or was strong for my size.  I can't wait to lift again


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Damn! Nice. Most the guys in my gym can't come close to that.
> 
> Did you stop training as intensly as you used to?
> 
> The most I ever did was two sets of 15 w/ 225, 3 minute RI's.


Stopped all together for now   Suprisingly I still have a lot of LBM.  Few more months. I hope   Not that your interested but if you do a search for my old journals, you can see what I use to do.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

I am interested and I will check it out a little later. Yeah from your photo gallery you dont look big, but you do have very good legs and I can definitly believe you squatted that!


----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Damn! Nice. Most the guys in my gym can't come close to that.
> 
> Did you stop training as intensly as you used to?
> 
> The most I ever did was two sets of 15 w/ 225, 3 minute RI's.



Now that I have put on some pounds, I want to do the 225 test on my next leg workout. I home to me able to get 20.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

Funny all this talk about squatting 225 and what you said Kelju.

Today's workout -

special tasty treat!

olympic squats (ATG) 
warm ups - 1x12 at 135, knee extension 2x8 at 45 each leg, supine glute bridges 1x15, 1x5 at 135
set #1 - 25 reps at 225 lbs *PR*

rack deadlifts 2 inches below knee
warm ups - 1x8 at 195
set #1 - 5 reps at 365 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 375 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 385 lbs *PR* first time doing these

plate pinch grips 
set #1 - 60 seconds each hand holding x2 10 lb plates, just thumb, index, and middle fingers
set #2 - 60 seconds each hand holding x2 10 lb plates, just thumb index, and middle fingers *PR*

Awesome workout. 225 felt super light. First I planned a 20 rep squat w/ 225, but I figured I could go a fair amount more with the weight so I just did one set to technical failure. I could have eeked out maybe another 5 with rest pauses and some shitty form. The one set was done with no more than 3 second in between reps, that was just at the end. I didn't feel that bad right after that set, but a few minutes after it really kicked in. 

I went into this workout with my back being super tight the entire day. It was better but I was a dumb fuck and did rack deads anyways. Back is pretty fatigued and still a bit tight. Gonna rest that very nicely.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Now that I have put on some pounds, I want to do the 225 test on my next leg workout. I home to me able to get 20.



You should get 20 easily, I bet you could get 30+


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

> set #1 - 25 reps at 225 lbs PR


  Nice work!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 2, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nice work!



Seriously, I'm fairly certain I could not do that right now.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nice work!



Ty, ty, it was quite enjoyable.



Seanp156 said:


> Seriously, I'm fairly certain I could not do that right now.



lawl, you never know! If you work specifically towards something you might be able to pull it off. From all the stories of 20 rep squats, I thought it would be pretty gruesome. It really wasn't that bad, except for the post 10 minutes which I felt pretty out of it, even then it wasn't too bad. I find 3x10 or 3x12 sets much more challenging.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> special tasty treat!
> 
> olympic squats (ATG)
> warm ups - 1x12 at 135, knee extension 2x8 at 45 each leg, supine glute bridges 1x15, 1x5 at 135
> ...



Bastard


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2006)

How much do you weigh and what is your height Jodi?


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Bastard


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> How much do you weigh and what is your height Jodi?


5'1" 125-130lbs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> 5'1" 125-130lbs.



and you can squat 225x10? so that puts your 1 rep max at 300. you can squat 2.3x bw unsuited so if you were to suit up you could be a competitive power lifter.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2006)

I've been told that before.  Thanks, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2006)

I hate golf its boring and pointless its not even a sport.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> set #1 - 25 reps at 225 lbs *PR*


Very impressive.  I think the best I ever did was 21 at 225 lbs, but I worked up to it, and it was a mission.  You just decide to try it and bang out 25.  Good job!


----------



## Nate K (Nov 4, 2006)

Ripped some boxers today while squatting and thought of this journal.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2006)

Jodi said:


> 5'1" 125-130lbs.



Yeah, midgets can usually squat pretty good numbers, hehe.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I hate golf its boring and pointless its not even a sport.



Eh, not my thing either. I got some respect for the players thought because I cannt drive a ball for shit.



JerseyDevil said:


> Very impressive.  I think the best I ever did was 21 at 225 lbs, but I worked up to it, and it was a mission.  You just decide to try it and bang out 25.  Good job!



Hey, thanks! I have kind of beeen working to it in a way. I usually rotate high reps w/ low every other week, just to keep me in the game of things a bit. I also had the Matrix soundtrack on my side too for the set, lawl.



Nate K said:


> Ripped some boxers today while squatting and thought of this journal.



Nice! I love ripping boxers, feels great, haha.



CowPimp said:


> Yeah, midgets can usually squat pretty good numbers, hehe.



lawl, that's why your training to be one right?


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Ripped some boxers today while squatting and thought of this journal.



Did you see the pictures of the guys ass that blew out while doing squats?


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Did you see the pictures of the guys ass that blew out while doing squats?



Agh, don't remind me of that!!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

I know I cant help to think about it whenever I go down with some heavy weight.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I know I cant help to think about it whenever I *go down with some heavy weight*.



You're into fat chicks? 










Just kidding! Just kidding!


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

For some reason I knew that comment would get turned into something else.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 4, 2006)

fufu said:


> Here are the videos -
> 
> 295 lb front squat
> 
> ...



wow your form is fucking amazing on the front squats, just make sure you dont trip over that box, you will kill your self lawl.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

I just dont know how you squat in sweats?!?!


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

mike456 said:


> wow your form is fucking amazing on the front squats, just make sure you dont trip over that box, you will kill your self lawl.



lawl, thank you very much. I work a ton on squat, love them. I shouldn't mess with the box anymore I don't think, but that was at my home gym when I'd come home for the weekend. I don't have to mess with that at my gym at school.



Double D said:


> I just dont know how you squat in sweats?!?!




lawl, why not?


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

I am just not confortable with them. Those sweats didnt look baggy. Are they?


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I am just not confortable with them. Those sweats didnt look baggy. Are they?



Nah, they were borderline tight, I like them though. That was actually the first time working out in sweats in like 6 months.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

I workout in sweats from time to time, just cant do it whenever squatting, I think its all in my head though. BTW nice job on those front squats!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Very impressive.  I think the best I ever did was 21 at 225 lbs, but I worked up to it, and it was a mission.  You just decide to try it and bang out 25.  Good job!



Yeah he was on a mission to show me up.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I workout in sweats from time to time, just cant do it whenever squatting, I think its all in my head though. BTW nice job on those front squats!



They keep my legs pretty warm. Thanks again.



Brutus_G said:


> Yeah he was on a mission to show me up.



Negative! lawl, it just so happened that I did it with all this talk about squatting 225. I had been thinking about it for a while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey fufu whats your weight right now buddy?


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

185 lbs I believe.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 4, 2006)

Great lifts dude. Your form is not to be fucked with...it is the best form I have ever seen.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Great lifts dude. Your form is not to be fucked with...it is the best form I have ever seen.



Wow, really? Thanks. I'm getting so many complements recently! I'm having an ego overload!!! Agh!  Makes me feel good about all the hard work though, mostly the dieting. Thanks all you guys and gals.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

Today's workout -

chin ups - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps _wide grip_
set #2 - 5 reps _wide grip_
set #3 - 5 reps _wide grip_
set #4 - 5 reps _medium grip_
set #5 - 5 reps _medium grip_

DB rows - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps each side at 95 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each side at 95 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 10 reps each side at 90 lbs

incline DB press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps at x2 75 lbs

pectoral fly machine - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 90 lbs _arms bent_
set #2 - 15 reps at 130 lbs _arms straight_

EZ bar skull crushers - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 60 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 70 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 10 reps at 60 lbs 

DB preacher curls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps each arm at 25 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps each arm at 25 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 11 reps right arm, 8 left arm, lawl

stretch

Good workout. It was fucking tough though. I am still recovering from last night's shenanigans. My ass was being kicked the entire time, except on the isolation shit. Gonna go to bed earlier tonight and get alot of sleep for tommarow's lower.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 4, 2006)

How long does it take for the comments on youtube to show up? I posted a response, but it hasn;t shoed up in over 5 hours.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

KelJu said:


> How long does it take for the comments on youtube to show up? I posted a response, but it hasn;t shoed up in over 5 hours.



Oh, oops. I have it so I have to approve the comments people leave. There are alot of tools on youtube that spam ghey shit, I have yet to deal with it though. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 4, 2006)

fufu said:


> Oh, oops. I have it so I have to approve the comments people leave. There are alot of tools on youtube that spam ghey shit, I have yet to deal with it though. Thanks for the comments.



True story! Lawl... You can remove them once they're posted though...

I agree, form is good, nice depth.



Double D said:


> I just dont know how you squat in sweats?!?!



I do it too. I've actually always worked out in long pants... Sweat pants, long snap down basketball pants etc... Though tomorrow, I think I'm actually going to wear shorts squatting for the first time in a while.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 4, 2006)

your form on the front squats are fantastic, you get atg and the back is straight not rounded at all. On the back squats you dont get as deep, and you lean forward a little, I know it is not because the weight is too heavy for you, because you pause and do it with no problem, you must have some tight muscles (maybe the hip flexors?) hopefully p-funk or CP see the vids.

do you front squat more than you back squat?


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

mike456 said:


> your form on the front squats are fantastic, you get atg and the back is straight not rounded at all. On the back squats you dont get as deep, and you lean forward a little, I know it is not because the weight is too heavy for you, because you pause and do it with no problem, you must have some tight muscles (maybe the hip flexors?) hopefully p-funk or CP see the vids.
> 
> do you front squat more than you back squat?



Thanks again. Most people will find it is alot easier and natural to go deep on front squats. With my pause squats I do lean a little more forward on purpose, it is easier to hold the weight in the hole for me that way. I also stand a bit wider too. When I do more olympic style I don't bet over as much, I don't think so atleast. I'll probably get 1Rm back squat video up next weekend, I'll see if it differs. I backsquat more than I front. The heaviest I've gone with backsquats is 2 sets of 2 reps with 325, ATG. According to a 1RM calc I can back squat 380, but I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep, it's definately much easier to go deeper on front squats and not have much forward lean as back squats for most people. Correct form in PL squats is pretty much to lean forward, but you're still keeping your back flat/straight.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Yep, it's definately much easier to go deeper on front squats and not have much forward lean as back squats for most people. Correct form in PL squats is pretty much to lean forward, but you're still keeping your back flat/straight.



And keeping your back straight and flat is the number one thing to avoid injury.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep, I still keep my spine neutral. Yeah, and what Sean said too, PL-ers usually have quite a bit of forward lean.

Take Ed Coan for example.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBmWyO2K4-s

Of course there are different methods though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yep, I still keep my spine neutral. Yeah, and what Sean said too, PL-ers usually have quite a bit of forward lean.
> 
> Take Ed Coan for example.
> 
> ...



When box squatting a ME i could kiss my knees(not really but i lean)


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yep, I still keep my spine neutral. Yeah, and what Sean said too, PL-ers usually have quite a bit of forward lean.
> 
> Take Ed Coan for example.
> 
> ...



Coan's such a beast... His waist even looks small... I'm a bit suprised he actually goes down that fast on the eccentric, I usually try to just do that the last 1/4 of the eccentric...


----------



## KelJu (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSpJKfCBNzg&mode=related&search=
He busts a blood vessel and blood starts running down his face from his nose on this lift.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 5, 2006)

KelJu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSpJKfCBNzg&mode=related&search=
> He busts a blood vessel and blood starts running down his face from his nose on this lift.



One of the guys I train with (the cop who squatted 666 at my meet) used to have a bad habit of slamming his head on the bar before squatting to get himself fired up... Well, once he did that and it made a little cut on his forehead... When he got to the bottom of his squat, blood burst out of his head...


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2006)

Today's workout -

back squats 
warm ups - 1x10 at 135, 1x2 at 225, 1x1 at 275, 1x1 at 315, 1x1 at 325
set #1 - 1 rep at 335 lbs *PR*

front squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 225 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 225 lbs *PR* 

DB RDL's - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 115 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 115 lbs *PR*

lying leg curls - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 80 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 65 lbs

standing calf raise machine - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 155 lbs *PR* first time using this, nothing special
set #2 - 15 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps at 115 lbs 

Alright workout. Just worked on some singles on the back squats. I felt sluggish and not into it mentally today. Form was a bit wobbley on everything. yawn.


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2006)

KelJu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSpJKfCBNzg&mode=related&search=
> He busts a blood vessel and blood starts running down his face from his nose on this lift.



Ed Coan is mega bad ass. I saw that clip before. He's the man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

You are da squat master! you gonna do some more ME this week or next?


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> You are da squat master! you gonna do some more ME this week or next?



Week from today I think. Oh and thank you.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice vwerkiout!


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice vwerkiout!



Zank you vetty muach.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> One of the guys I train with (the cop who squatted 666 at my meet) used to have a bad habit of slamming his head on the bar before squatting to get himself fired up... Well, once he did that and it made a little cut on his forehead... When he got to the bottom of his squat, blood burst out of his head...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> back squats
> warm ups - 1x10 at 135, 1x2 at 225, 1x1 at 275, 1x1 at 315, 1x1 at 325
> ...


Strong looking leg workout man. I like the DB RDL's. Never tried RDL's, but have done SLDLs with DB's. I know those are tough.


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Strong looking leg workout man. I like the DB RDL's. Never tried RDL's, but have done SLDLs with DB's. I know those are tough.



Thanks. I like them more than BB RDL's because of the increased ROM. I can also keep the weight closer to my body. Grip is becoming a factor though. I don't know if I could go higher than 12 reps for sets with the 115's.


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2006)

Diet has been going well recently. I have been getting in 6 meals more often, and yesterday I got 7. I have come to realize that 3500 cals a day isn't not enough for me to put on weight, I'm going to have to shoot for 4000 daily. Not complaining, I actually like that fact that I can eat so much and still stay lean.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> I'm going to have to shoot for 4000 daily. Not complaining, I actually like that fact that I can eat so much and still stay lean.


You suck!


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You suck!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You suck!



I get to do the same .


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice vwerkiout!



what kinda faggot says workout like that....


----------



## KelJu (Nov 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You suck!



I concur. 

I wish I could eat like him and not look like a cow.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I concur.
> 
> I wish I could eat like him and not look like a cow.



You got a problem with cows?  Wanna fight?


----------



## KelJu (Nov 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You got a problem with cows?  Wanna fight?



Im sorry! I'm sorry! Just don't hump me.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Im sorry! I'm sorry! Just don't hump me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 7, 2006)

Journal post whorage FTW.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2006)

lawlerskeetz. That is what this journal has come to be known for anyweiz.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 7, 2006)

That was quick.



AndrewSS said:


> what kinda faggot says workout like that....



Yeah, you NEVER talk or type like that...... EVER.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy crap it was quick.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 7, 2006)

Lets move open chat to Fufu's journal.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Lets move open chat to Fufu's journal.



hahaha, that would be something.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2006)

Today's workout -

DB flat bench - RI 2 minutes
warm ups - 1x10 at x2 50 
set #1 - 6 reps at x2 85 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at x2 85 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at x2 85 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps at x2 85 lbs
set #5 - 6 reps at x2 85 lbs

unilateral cable rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 90 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 90 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each side at 90 lbs *PR*

HS rows - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 3 plates + 35 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 3 plates + 25 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each side at 3 plates + 25 lbs 

alternating seated DB curls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps each arm at x2 30 lbs 

stretch

Awesome workout. Went strong and smooth.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey fufu those are some good DB benching numbers i'm just surprised they arnt Prs. What are the Hs rows?


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey fufu those are some good DB benching numbers i'm just surprised they arnt Prs. What are the Hs rows?



Thanks, it kind of was a PR in a way. I had actually only done one set of 85x6 in the past, but not 5 consectutive. HS rows are the Hammer Strength rows, one of the few machines I use pretty often. There might be a more specific name to it though.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Today's workout -

sumo deadlifts 
warm ups - 1x10 at 135, 1x4 at 225, 1x1 at 315
set #1 - 6 reps at 345 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 355 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 355 lbs *PR*

Bulgarian squats 
set #1 - 3 reps each leg at x2 95 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps each leg at x2 100 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 3 reps each leg at x2 95 lbs 

standing calf raise machine _3 second pause at top and bottom_- RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 95 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 95 lbs
set #3 - 12 reps at 95 lbs

stretch

Awesome workout. Deadlifts felt strong, haven't done full deads in over a month. Strange because before I stopped deads 365x3 was fucking hard, and today's 355x6 was easy, even on the third set. Ripped a fucking callous off my hand, second time I have done that, same spot too.  Finally got Bulgarian squats w/ the 100's, something I looked for to doing since I started them. Workout felt strong, kept it low volume, looking forward to this sunday's 1RM on the squat, hopefully I don't get too sore.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2006)

Noice deadlifts... I need to get me some sumo's sometime... I don't know if I can do it without aggrevating my hip(s) though. You Bulgarian Squats are pretty fooking impressive as well.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Noice deadlifts... I need to get me some sumo's sometime... I don't know if I can do it without aggrevating my hip(s) though. You Bulgarian Squats are pretty fooking impressive as well.



Thanks. Actually for the first time ever one of my left hip flexors was bothering my a bit. Probably because I didn't stretch lower my last workout. Bulgarians were hard, those take it out of me so much, I'll probably go with higher reps on those for a while.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, on some of my reps today I did the Andy Bolton hip drives before pulling, it was fun.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Thanks. Actually for the first time ever one of my left hip flexors was bothering my a bit. Probably because I didn't stretch lower my last workout. Bulgarians were hard, those take it out of me so much, I'll probably go with higher reps on those for a while.



Higher reps on bulgarians are much more difficult for me than lower....... Higher reps in general kill me... I hate pretty much anything over 6 reps...


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Higher reps on bulgarians are much more difficult for me than lower....... Higher reps in general kill me... I hate pretty much anything over 6 reps...



lawl me too. Even low reps with Bulgarian squats really rape me hardcore.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Time for my lonely meal by myself at the dining common that takes me an hour to eat.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Oh yeah, on some of my reps today I did the Andy Bolton hip drives before pulling, it was fun.



That's how I usually pull.  I love pulling that way, hehe.  Nice deadlifts fufu.  What's the most you've pulled for a single?


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That's how I usually pull.  I love pulling that way, hehe.  Nice deadlifts fufu.  What's the most you've pulled for a single?



Thank you.

The most was 425, which was a piece of cake after getting it off the ground, I hadn't worked up to it though, just decided to go for it. I just got back in the habit with the deadlifts so I think I will go for another 1RM in a few weeks. I feel confident hitting between 435-450 without too much trouble, relatively. 

Now I want to see you go for a 1RM on the ol deadlift, that will be something.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The most was 425, which was a piece of cake after getting it off the ground, I hadn't worked up to it though, just decided to go for it. I just got back in the habit with the deadlifts so I think I will go for another 1RM in a few weeks. I feel confident hitting between 435-450 without too much trouble, relatively.
> 
> Now I want to see you go for a 1RM on the ol deadlift, that will be something.



Good stuff.  I haven't done a 1RM on conventional deads in a bit.  I pulled 495 with the trap bar, but my estimated 1RM for the deadlift is around 465 right now.  I think 475 would be doable though.  I want 500 so bad I can taste it...


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Good stuff.  I haven't done a 1RM on conventional deads in a bit.  I pulled 495 with the trap bar, but my estimated 1RM for the deadlift is around 465 right now.  I think 475 would be doable though.  I want 500 so bad I can taste it...



500 is very nice. That just eeks you over 5 plates, that would be so awesome to pull that. 495 with the trap bar is still awesome, I would have liked to see that. Sometimes I wonder if I had an intense adrenaline rush how much I could lift. I bet I could get an extra 50 or so lbs on my deadlift, lawl.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

It's thursday night, you know what that means -- the Coalition of Drunk Bitches has convened outside my window yet again. Too bad I have to sleep and study.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> It's thursday night, you know what that means -- the Coalition of Drunk Bitches has convened outside my window yet again. Too bad I have to sleep and study.



Insert your cock into each of their mouths one at a time.  Note: it is impossible to talk with a cock in your mouth unless these women are very skilled.  If any can talk while your cock is in your mouth, then you should immediately obtain a prescription for genital herpes because that is like the 257th cock that was in her mouth.  After you blind them all with your splooge, go back in your room and enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Insert your cock into each of their mouths one at a time.  Note: it is impossible to talk with a cock in your mouth unless these women are very skilled.  If any can talk while your cock is in your mouth, then you should immediately obtain a prescription for genital herpes because that is like the 257th cock that was in her mouth.  After you blind them all with your splooge, go back in your room and enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

Good job on those deads. I just cant get into the sumo ones!


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good job on those deads. I just cant get into the sumo ones!



Thanks, they feel very natural to me, as conventional feel the opposite - unnatural.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Thanks, they feel very natural to me, as conventional feel the opposite - unnatural.



Right now it's the opposite for me... I just love the way sumo's take pressure off the back whenever I've tried them though.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Time for my lonely meal by myself at the dining common that takes me an hour to eat.



I feel for ya brother. It is good though.


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I feel for ya brother. It is good though.



Yepp, we gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yepp, we gotta do what we gotta do.



I hear ya. I could probably save 4 extra hours a day if i didnt need to cook and eat or go to sleep for 10 hours.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2006)

lawl


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> lawl



Where you been son? Get the ef back here!


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2006)

rofl, I am home for the weekend and I don't feel ilke CC so I decided to make a steak at 11:23 pm, hehe. I haven't had a good steak since a couple months, mmm.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> rofl, I am home for the weekend and I don't feel ilke CC so I decided to make a steak at 11:23 pm, hehe. I haven't had a good steak since a couple months, mmm.


Mmmmm.......steak   Good choice for a bedtime meal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 11, 2006)

Nothing like some dead cow flesh.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Nothing like some dead cow flesh.



Hold me...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Hold me...



I will...... Before I cook you!


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2006)

Today's workout - 

hypertrophy

chin ups - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps _WG_
set #2 - 8 reps _WG_
set #3 - 7 reps _NG_

DB rows - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 15 reps each side at 75 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps each side at 75 lbs 
set #3 - 15 reps each side at 75 lbs *PR*

incline DB bench - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at x2 70 lbs *PR*
set #4 - 5 reps at x2 70 lbs 

wg straight arm pulldowns - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 20 reps at 80 lbs
set #2 - 20 reps at 80 lbs
set #3 - 20 reps at 80 lbs *PR*

overhead BB elbow extension - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 65 lbs
set #2 - 7 reps at 75 lbs *PR* first time doing these
set #3 - 10 reps at 65 lbs

stretch

Agh! Great workout but it kicked my ass left and right. I got owned. My DB incline definitely suffered after really high rep rows, I could hardly hoist the DB's into place, I burnt out on those. My shoulder and upper back were in such pain during this workout, good pain though. Tommarow is 1RM for squats, woo.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 11, 2006)

Noice work, you can pwn up some DB work now and then. I like t3h rows. Oh, and... You better not hit > 365 tomorrow


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2006)

ty ty, it was hard.

lawl, I highly doubt I will. Depending on how I feel, I probably won't go over 350. I kind of wish I brought my belt home, eh whatever.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2006)

Ew, 15-20 reps in there.  I hate that shit, heh.  It makes me want to puke my guts out.  Give me a 1RM any day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 11, 2006)

Some good chin ups and pull downs. I have ADD so anything over 8 tends to annoy me. 3 reps with my 4 rep max are my favorites. No videos?


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Some good chin ups and pull downs. I have ADD so anything over 8 tends to annoy me. 3 reps with my 4 rep max are my favorites. No videos?



lol, not today. I actually didn't even have access to a camera because my parents were on a little trip. I should have a video of my squat tommarow though.


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Ew, 15-20 reps in there.  I hate that shit, heh.  It makes me want to puke my guts out.  Give me a 1RM any day.



Exactly, those are much more enjoyable.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 11, 2006)

But I thought it was all about the pump.


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2006)

Tha pamp!!! Blood is rushing into my muscles, it feels like someone is blowing air into them. It feels incredible! yahl!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Tha pamp!!! Blood is rushing into my muscles, it feels like someone is blowing air into them. It feels incredible! yahl!



Dont start cummming now. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN253RLDdM8


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2006)

Fufu i hope your happy with my cat woman avi i had to search threw porn for hours to find it for you! I hope your grateful


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Fufu i hope your happy with my cat woman avi i had to search threw porn for hours to find it for you! I hope your grateful



lawl, you got to look through porn for hours and I should be the one grateful??


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2006)

Today's workout -

back squats 
warm ups - 1x10 at 135, 1x1 at 225, 1x1 at 275, 1x1 at 315
set #1 - 1 rep at 345 lbs *PR*
set #2 - missed 355 lbs

front squats-
was not happening

barbell RDL's - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 295 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 295 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 295 lbs
set #4 - 7 reps at 295 lbs *PR* made up for the first set

grip work

seated leg curls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 195 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 195 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 195 lbs

Shitty workout. Knee was bothering me, I don't know why I went 355. 345 was easy but my knee felt aggrivated so I lost some confidence and was worrying about my knee up, didn't make the lift. Knee didn't get any worse though. Then there was a series of shit that kept happening while trying to do front squats so I didn't bother. Then during grip work a bunch of more random shit kept happening, agh. RDL's were good though, not satisfied with the workout. Time to do something about the knee.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks like we both had semi-shitty workouts today... Meh, it happens, every one can't be awesome, but you still got 2 PRs! Nice work on the RDL's!

What was wrong with the front squats? Knee just bothering you?


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2006)

ty,

Nah knee wasn't the reason. I had trouble unracking the front squats. Then when I finally did, I hit the bar on the way down and it totally fucked me up. So I had to take the weights off and re-rack, then I used the little stepper box which I don't like using. So when I used that, I was worrying too much about it and had trouble getting on it, then I was all thrown off and I my form just wasn't there as well.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 12, 2006)

They don't even have 1 adjustable power rack at your Gold's gym???


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 12, 2006)

Congrats with the PR's - what is wrong with your knee, past injury?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2006)

Sry to hear about your workout man. Do you kneel alot?


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> They don't even have 1 adjustable power rack at your Gold's gym???



No they do, I was at my home gym.


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> Congrats with the PR's - what is wrong with your knee, past injury?



thanks. No, no prior problems. I think it is an overuse thing. Maybe not though. Doesn't bug my while lifting, just afterwards.



Brutus_G said:


> Sry to hear about your workout man. Do you kneel alot?



Only when sucking dick.

Which is never

Ummm yeah, lawl.

No I don't kneel alot.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> No they do, I was at my home gym.



So, that's the one your videos are from?


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> So, that's the one your videos are from?



Yep.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> * Only when sucking dick.*



bahahahahah


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 13, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> bahahahahah



You laugh because you actually do it.


----------



## fufu (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh snap!


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> You laugh because you actually do it.



   - sean youre a mean asshole, ima kill myself.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 13, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 13, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> - sean youre a mean asshole, ima kill myself.



Hahaha, I can just picture Zack M. saying "Ima keeel mysef!!!" right now... 

And what's with the daydream  icon in that post? You're actually daydreaming of sucking dick?


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 13, 2006)

"i love you, ima kill myself"


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 13, 2006)

Lawl... Then zack does the "dinosaur" jess walk...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 13, 2006)

lol, I love how le FuFu has no idea what the hell we are talking about whilst polluting his urinal...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 14, 2006)

Lawl...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 14, 2006)

yep, we pwn this urrranull


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2006)

Today's workout - 

flat barbell bench press - RI 90 second
set #1 - 5 reps at 185 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 185 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 185 lbs

overhead barbell press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 125 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 125 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 125 lbs

single arm HS row - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps each side at 4 plates + 20 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps each side at 4 plates + 20 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps each side at 4 plates + 20 lbs *PR* 

unilateral cable rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps each side at 95 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each side at 95 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each side at 95 lbs *PR*

EZ barbell curls - RI 45 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 60 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 60 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 50 lbs

overhead barbell elbow extension - RI 30 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 65 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 65 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 55 lbs

rotator cuff work

stretch

Awesome workout. Went very solid and smooth, RI's were on spot.


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2006)

Then Zack upzips and blows a load on the floor, I know who you are talking about.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 14, 2006)

nice workout, good PR's - I wish I could do those flat BB bench numbers... subtract 50lbs and youre about right for that rep-range and RI 


wtf to that 2nd comment but you left out the part about all over seans face....... bahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2006)

ty ty. Just keep at it, to get my bb bench up I had to work pretty specifically with it, prioritizing it on my upper days and stuff. 

lawl, nice edit.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 14, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> nice workout, good PR's - I wish I could do those flat BB bench numbers... subtract 50lbs and youre about right for that rep-range and RI
> 
> 
> wtf to that 2nd comment but you left out the part about all over seans face....... bahahahahahhahahaha



Uhh no, you're the one that sucks him off.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 14, 2006)

^ O rly, methinks thats not le true


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm studying for my second midterm in one of my kinesiology classes in the library...and people will not fucking stop making noise, it is god damned ridiculous. They seriously need to shut the fuck up.  It's 11:51, time to study, not jump around and fucking bitch about how you are tired or how gay your boyfriend is.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 14, 2006)

^ hahaha, get some headphones and listen to music instead of le assholes


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ hahaha, get some headphones and listen to music instead of le assholes



Yeah, I should have brought earplugs. All done though.  Phew, time to eat, sleep and own the test.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 14, 2006)

give me a kinesiology class.  I'm sick of this non-major shit, well it's just the work in them.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> ty ty. Just keep at it, to get my bb bench up I had to work pretty specifically with it, prioritizing it on my upper days and stuff.
> 
> lawl, nice edit.



What do you mean by work specifically with it, did you up volume? Prioritize? 

Methinks my BB bench is extremely slow (too slow) to get gains on, I am wondering if I need to change much with my chest in general.


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> What do you mean by work specifically with it, did you up volume? Prioritize?
> 
> Methinks my BB bench is extremely slow (too slow) to get gains on, I am wondering if I need to change much with my chest in general.



Like, work it consistantly, instead of doing a DB press or something - work th at specific movement. Have you tried using lower rep schemes like 3x3? That helped me alot. By prioritize I mean doing it in the beginning of a workout. You could try speed benching if you are having trouble producing force.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 14, 2006)

^ Hrmm... thats probably what I ought to try, I have been at a plateau for quite some time now... 

Thanks for t3h reply.


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ Hrmm... thats probably what I ought to try, I have been at a plateau for quite some time now...
> 
> Thanks for t3h reply.



No problem, and remember - squeeze the bar! That is something that definitely helped me when when going for triples.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 14, 2006)

squeeze the bar eh... bahaha will that make me go from repping 135lbs to repping 315lbs in a few weeks?


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 15, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> squeeze the bar eh... bahaha will that make me go from repping 135lbs to repping 315lbs in a few weeks?






fufu said:


> Yes.



 True Story... From what I hear though, Andrew's already pretty good at squeezing bars.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 15, 2006)

bahahaha, you fag.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2006)

that's some nice 1 handed seated rows fufu. I row 110X5 with two hands.


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2006)

lawl, ty.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> ty.



What does this translate to?


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2006)

thank you


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2006)

Agh, I DB press for like 6 weeks and I feel fine, then the day after overhead pressing my shoulder bothers me.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> Like, work it consistantly, instead of doing a DB press or something - work th at specific movement. Have you tried using lower rep schemes like 3x3? That helped me alot. By prioritize I mean doing it in the beginning of a workout. You could try speed benching if you are having trouble producing force.




Nice term drop....."Speed Benching" is fantastic for breaking through barriers.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2006)

I have heard that is good too, never gave it a shot though.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Its easy to incorporate into any routine. Just do them at the beggining they dont take much out of ya. Normally do about 60% or so of your 1rm. With about 30 secs or so RI.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2006)

Today's workout - 

strength n' hypertrophy

warm up walk on treadmill, thorough foam rolling

sumo deadlifts RI - 2 1/2 -3 minutes
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x4 at 225, 1x1 at 315
set #1 - 3 reps at 365 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 385 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at 405 lbs *PR*

Bulgarian squats - RI 2 1/2-3 1/2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at x2 65 lbs *PR*

walk around/feel like puking

stretch

Superb workout. It was awesome. Deadlifts were fucking great, weight felt light, form was on, speed was on, it was just clicking. I feel very confident pulling a 1RM PR next week. I guess taking deadlifts off for a month and a 1/2 was a good idea, I am loving them again. Bulgarian squats were, well.....painful. They required alot of heart, I didn't know if I had a third set in me. I felt so beat up afterwords, my legs and glutes were super pumped, I had some strong pressure in my face and head. Left the gym for a few minutes to get some fresh air. Good stuff.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

405 for 3 reps is pretty damn good. Nice work indeedy......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x4 at 225, 1x1 at 315
> set #1 - 3 reps at 365 lbs
> set #2 - 3 reps at 385 lbs
> set #3 - 3 reps at 405 lbs *PR*


Damn, damn, damn!  Awesome deads fufu!  Good job buddy.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks alot, fellows. 

Sidenote:
My knee has been improving. I did Buglarian squats today, didn't bother my knee at all, they don't put too much pressure at all, more on the glutes.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 16, 2006)

Gut vwerrk.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> walk around/feel like puking



Ugh, that feeling kinda sucks, I had that today after my 3x12 squats (30RI) and 3x12 (30RI) SLDL's ... I took like 10min to pace around feeling like shit


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> strength n' hypertrophy
> 
> ...




You best watch out I'm only a 100 pounds away from you.  I to dislike Bulgarian squats. Looking forward to your 1rep max on deads it probably be like 440 or some crazy number. Hopefully you'll film it .


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> You best watch out I'm only a 100 pounds away from you.  I to dislike Bulgarian squats. Looking forward to your 1rep max on deads it probably be like 440 or some crazy number. Hopefully you'll film it .



I'll be on the lookout.

I love Bulgarian squats, but they really kick my ass, and almost always get me sore. I'm looking forward too, I'm looking to pull a heftier PR than my last, it was only 10 lbs more than the what was done previously, I shouldn't say "only" I guess. But yeah I'm feeling confident. I probably will film it too, I have a friend who wants to see it, so I might as well ask him to film it. I'm trying to decide whether or not to throw the belt on for this one though...never used a belt and I never have trouble keeping a neutral spine. I'll see how I feel.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> set #3 - 3 reps at 405 lbs *PR*



A great milestone!


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> A great milestone!



Thanks! I was very pleased, I felt like I could have hit it for 5 reps. It is strange because a couple months ago 3x3 w/ 365 was really hard, I guess I was just overdoing it.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2006)

Goddamn fufu, you strength gains are impressive to say the least.  What BW did you pull that at?


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Goddamn fufu, you strength gains are impressive to say the least.  What BW did you pull that at?



Thank you sir. 186 lbs I believe.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2006)

Alright here is the deal - 

I've been letting sleep and diet take some hits. Last few days sleep have been pretty bad. Diet is still good, but I've been eating some things habitually I don't want to be eating. Exams, research papers, more exams, all that shit is making stuff a bit tougher. Went out last night and did my thing, today is going to be a little blah as a result. So, I will take today's upper off, then do it tommarow, then take tuesday's upper off, and do tommarow's lower, which is now upper, on wednesday, because my home gym is closed on Thanksgiving. 

Ok! Time for priorities! 
#1 - sleep
#2 - diet
#3 - training
#4 - school work


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2006)

Ahhh...I just beat U.N. Squadron on normal mode. I love the joy of victory..mmm...time to take a big shit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> Ahhh...I just beat U.N. Squadron on normal mode. I love the joy of victory..mmm...time to take a big shit.



I like the play by play action updates in this journal.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Today's workout -

more strength 'n hypertrophy

chin ups - RI 45 seconds through sets 1-4, and 30 seconds sets 5-10
grip neutral sets 1-6, and supinated sets 7-10.
10 sets, 3 reps each

single arm DB rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps each side at 105 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps each side at 105 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps each side at 105 lbs *PR*

incline DB press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at x2 65 lbs *PR*
set #4 - 10 reps at x2 60 lbs

EZ bar curls - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 70 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 70 lbs
set #3 - 7 reps at 70 lbs

overhead BB elbow extension - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 85 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 8 reps at 85 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 75 lbs

stretch

Good workout. Rows were easy, but kind of funny. They don't carry 105-110 lb DB's so I brought some tape and attatched a couple 2.5 lb plates to either side.  I'm a 1337 engineer. Overhead BB elbow extensions bother my wrists and shoulder, so I won't be doing those anymore, atleast not past 75 lbs.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good workout. Rows were easy, but kind of funny. They don't carry 105-110 lb DB's so I brought some tape and attatched a couple 2.5 lb plates to either side.  I'm a 1337 engineer.



Did you get any looks?


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Did you get any looks?



lawl, yeah I saw a few guys looking. I just try to keep my eyes to the weights most of the time, I assume I got quite a few looks though. Good thing the owner of the gym did not see me because he seems pretty strict about his rules. Even though I don't think there is a specific rule for what I did.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm suprised they only have up to 100lbs @ Gold's... Both the places I go to carry up to 185lbs DB's...... Not that I'll touch those for another ~10 years or so .


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm suprised they only have up to 100lbs @ Gold's... Both the places I go to carry up to 185lbs DB's...... Not that I'll touch those for another ~10 years or so .



Bastard!  

My gym is made for pussies, it sucks.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

Is there a World Gym anywhere around you? You might want to visit it if so.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Is there a World Gym anywhere around you? You might want to visit it if so.



No, I get shit luck with gyms in places I live. Western MA is FTL. There is a "Universal Fitness". I'll check out how that is after my Gold's membership is over.

sidenote:
I still have some decent DOMS from thursday's lower. Wowy!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> sidenote:
> I still have some decent DOMS from thursday's lower. Wowy!



Hehe, I do too... My calfs are still pretty dame sore.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> more strength 'n hypertrophy
> 
> ...



You 1337 DB rower. I dont like the skull crushers or the BB extensions ether.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Hehe, I do too... My calfs are still pretty dame sore.



Yeah, once my calfs were sore for like 8 days, it was crazy.



Brutus_G said:


> You 1337 DB rower. I dont like the skull crushers or the BB extensions ether.



Thanks. I haven't been able to go over 100 lbs on them for a while so upping the weight is pretty easy. I guess the 115's aren't really that far off after all, hmmm.

Yeah I don't really like them either. I wanted to do some new stuff though. Whatever, I'll keep looking.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm suprised they only have up to 100lbs @ Gold's... Both the places I go to carry up to 185lbs DB's...... Not that I'll touch those for another ~10 years or so .



185s?  Damn, the biggest I've ever seen is 150s at this Gold's about 45 minutes from me.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 19, 2006)

I also don't like B.B. overhead extensions.  Use one arm at a time with D.Bs or use one heavy d.b. with hands around inside of the d.b. 

What does 1337 spell?


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

1337 = leet!


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> What does 1337 spell?



n00b... haha

leet, meaning: elite


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> 185s?  Damn, the biggest I've ever seen is 150s at this Gold's about 45 minutes from me.



There's quite a few roided up bodybuilders at my gym(s).  They'd probably kill whoever's on staff if they didn't have heavy DB's.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> There's quite a few roided up bodybuilders at my gym(s).  They'd probably kill whoever's on staff if they didn't have heavy DB's.




Yeah, they dont like to piss me off...


----------



## Nate K (Nov 19, 2006)

I am a 1337 gamer.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I am a 1337 gamer.



Considering the fact that you didn't know what 1337 meant up until 3 hours ago, no..... No, you aren't.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

1 4/\/\ 4 1337 94/\/\3|2


|-|0\/\/3\/3|2 $34|\| 1$ 4 94/\/\1|\|9 90|)


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> 1 4/\/\ 4 1337 94/\/\3|2



You don't have a 360, or a sufficient gaming PC as of now...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

^ true story


----------



## Nate K (Nov 19, 2006)

I beat the first Zelda, Final Fantasy VII, and Gears of War in the same day.
Andrew SS wishes he was a 1337 gamer.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 19, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> 1 4/\/\ 4 1337 94/\/\3|2
> 
> 
> |-|0\/\/3\/3|2 $34|\| 1$ 4 94/\/\1|\|9 90|)


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I beat the first Zelda, Final Fantasy VII, and Gears of War in the same day.
> Andrew SS wishes he was a 1337 gamer.



BS son, BS.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

then you woke up from your dream....


however im not that leet......... even in my best gaming prowess (maybe sometime in mid highschool) I paled (and do pale) in comparison to the g4m1ng god that s34n is


----------



## Nate K (Nov 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> BS son, BS.




true story


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> then you woke up from your dream....
> 
> 
> however im not that leet......... even in my best gaming prowess (maybe sometime in mid highschool) I paled (and do pale) in comparison to the g4m1ng god that s34n is



True Story.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> True Story.



truestory x2


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I beat the first Zelda, Final Fantasy VII, and Gears of War in the same day.
> Andrew SS wishes he was a 1337 gamer.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm the 13373$7, plz.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

^ fine, then write us an essay in all 1337 speak about why you are...


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

1 4/\/\ L337, (4U53 Ph1R57 0Ph 4LL, /\/\'/ |\|4/\/\3 15 PhUPhU. pHUPhU 15 7|-|3 L337357 |\|4/\/\3 3\/3R (R3473D. $3(0|\|D 0Ph 4LL, 1 4/\/\ 7|-|3 /\/\4|\| 4|\|D 1 0\/\/|\| @ 4LL \/1D30 94/\/\35, 3><(3P7 94'/ 0|\|35 L1|<3 |-|4L0 4|\|D |-|4L0 7\/\/0. 1 \/\/0|\| 7|-|3 d1571|\|9U15|-|3D 94/\/\3R'5 4\/\/4\/\/RD PhR0/\/\ 3\/3R'/ 51|\|9L3 r35P3(74BL3 94/\/\1|\|9 (0/\/\P4|\|'/. |\|1|\|73|\|D0, $0|\|'/, /\/\1(R050Ph7, j00Z |\|4/\/\3 17. 7|-|3R3Ph0R3 1 4/\/\ 7|-|3 U|\|D35PU73D 70P 94/\/\3R 1|\| 7|-|3 \/\/0RLD.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> 1 4/\/\ L337, (4U53 Ph1R57 0Ph 4LL, /\/\'/ |\|4/\/\3 15 PhUPhU. pHUPhU 15 7|-|3 L337357 |\|4/\/\3 3\/3R (R3473D. $3(0|\|D 0Ph 4LL, 1 4/\/\ 7|-|3 /\/\4|\| 4|\|D 1 0\/\/|\| @ 4LL \/1D30 94/\/\35, 3><(3P7 94'/ 0|\|35 L1|<3 |-|4L0 4|\|D |-|4L0 7\/\/0. 1 \/\/0|\| 7|-|3 d1571|\|9U15|-|3D 94/\/\3R'5 4\/\/4\/\/RD PhR0/\/\ 3\/3R'/ 51|\|9L3 r35P3(74BL3 94/\/\1|\|9 (0/\/\P4|\|'/. |\|1|\|73|\|D0, $0|\|'/, /\/\1(R050Ph7, j00Z |\|4/\/\3 17. 7|-|3R3Ph0R3 1 4/\/\ 7|-|3 U|\|D35PU73D 70P 94/\/\3R 1|\| 7|-|3 \/\/0RLD.



Puhhh leeeeze... I tried to talk to you about computer hardware once and you didn't know a video card from your ass.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> 1 4/\/\ L337, (4U53 Ph1R57 0Ph 4LL, /\/\'/ |\|4/\/\3 15 PhUPhU. pHUPhU 15 7|-|3 L337357 |\|4/\/\3 3\/3R (R3473D. $3(0|\|D 0Ph 4LL, 1 4/\/\ 7|-|3 /\/\4|\| 4|\|D 1 0\/\/|\| @ 4LL \/1D30 94/\/\35, 3><(3P7 94'/ 0|\|35 L1|<3 |-|4L0 4|\|D |-|4L0 7\/\/0. 1 \/\/0|\| 7|-|3 d1571|\|9U15|-|3D 94/\/\3R'5 4\/\/4\/\/RD PhR0/\/\ 3\/3R'/ 51|\|9L3 r35P3(74BL3 94/\/\1|\|9 (0/\/\P4|\|'/. |\|1|\|73|\|D0, $0|\|'/, /\/\1(R050Ph7, j00Z |\|4/\/\3 17. 7|-|3R3Ph0R3 1 4/\/\ 7|-|3 U|\|D35PU73D 70P 94/\/\3R 1|\| 7|-|3 \/\/0RLD.



It looks like your keyboard threw up.  I hope it gets better!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Puhhh leeeeze... I tried to talk to you about computer hardware once and you didn't know a video card from your ass.


What's with shitting on a guy in his own journal?


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What's with shitting on a guy in his own journal?



He knows I'm just joking with him.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> He knows I'm just joking with him.



Oh, okay then.


----------



## fufu (Nov 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Puhhh leeeeze... I tried to talk to you about computer hardware once and you didn't know a video card from your ass.



True story, sometimes I do confuse my ass with my video card, it was not...pretty.


----------



## fufu (Nov 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What's with shitting on a guy in his own journal?



I know! He cut me so deep...

I hate you Sean!  You're a cold heartless son of a bitch!


----------



## fufu (Nov 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Oh, okay then.



Yes, I we joke alot, but thanks for sticking up for your #1 fufu!


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> I know! He cut me so deep...
> 
> I hate you Sean!  You're a cold heartless son of a bitch!



sean can be a cold hearted bitch sometimes... its quite true, everytime he comments in my yeornal i cry or cut myself


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> sean can be a cold hearted bitch sometimes... its quite true, everytime he comments in my *yeornal *i cry or cut myself



Yumpin' yimmoney!


----------



## fufu (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## Nate K (Nov 20, 2006)

14\/\/41, haha, this is silly.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> I know! He cut me so deep...
> 
> I hate you Sean!  You're a cold heartless son of a bitch!







AndrewSS said:


> sean can be a cold hearted bitch sometimes... its quite true, everytime he comments in my yeornal i cry or cut myself



 I love you all, group hug! Thuper Dooper!!!


----------



## fufu (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> sean can be a cold hearted bitch sometimes... its quite true, everytime he comments in my yeornal i cry or cut myself



How many cuts are you on?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> I'm the 13373$7, plz.




My locker code at work is 1337.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 21, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> My locker code at work is 1337.



Thanks, now I can steal your belongings.


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> My locker code at work is 1337.



lawl, where do you work?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, where do you work?



Target. My belongings consist of a jacket and water bottle.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 21, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Target. My belongings consist of a jacket and water bottle.



Valuable stuff that is.


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2006)

Today's workout - 

deadlifts(sumo) 
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x3 at 225, 1x1 at 315, 1x1 at 405
set #1 - 1 rep at 435 lbs *PR*
set #2 - missed 455 lbs

back squats -
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x3 at 225
set #1 - 4 reps at 295 lbs *PR*

knee says no, so I did two more sets of Bulgarian squats instead

Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps each leg at x2 70 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each leg at x2 70 lbs *PR*

lay down for 5 minutes

barbell RDL's - RI 2 minute
set #1 - 5 reps at 315 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 315 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 315 lbs *PR*

single legged leg press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 20 reps each leg at 175 lbs
set #2 - 20 reps each leg at 195 lbs *PR*

seated leg curls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 180 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 195 lbs 

stretch

Ahrg. This workout made me happy, sad, and angry. Deadlift was easy, went up fine. I went for 455, got it up about 5 inches, then my left knee kind of wobbled and I just let it down. Really felt like I could have had it. I wasn't as mentally prepared either, I kept hesitating too much, and I thought about it too much, ghey ghey ghey. Seems like I can be really psyched for a 1st 1RM PR attempt, then after that I just feel abit phased out. Fucking back squats bothered my knee. Felt fine during the set then after my right knee was not having it. I wonder it is a patellar problem or meniscal. Bulgarian squats did not bother me at all, my knee felt great actually after doing them, same with 1 legged leg presses. Overall workout was good, but I am a bit dissapointed and angry with myself. After my next couple of workouts I'll take a week off then do some good ol' 3x3's with my deadlifts and do some speed work as well. Then I shall return where I last failed.

I'll have the video up in a bit.


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2006)

Deadlift PR video


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2006)

Good job nice lift.

What the fuck was with the music in the back ground hahaha.


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Good job nice lift.
> 
> What the fuck was with the music in the back ground hahaha.




Thanks.



Little Richard. They always play the most awful gym music there. They often have polka songs playing.


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2006)

I just realized something. Whenever I have gone for 1RM PR's, I almost always get the 1st attempt easy, then when I add a small amount of weight I never make it. I think it is because I gather alot of nervous energy before the lift, then afterwards I get very woozy and spaced out because of all that nervous energy expended. I kept hesitating before 455, and I kept going from feeling amped up, to spaced out and sleepy. I learned something about myself today, hehe. So in the future when I go for PR's, I'll just hit one, then give it a rest until next time.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 22, 2006)

That's quite a few consecutive days of PRs!


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> That's quite a few consecutive days of PRs!



rofl, thank you DOMS, I appreciate it. 

I rofl because my parents told me I am turning into the hulk today, lawl.  188 lbs hardly constitutes hulkness.


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> I just realized something. Whenever I have gone for 1RM PR's, I almost always get the 1st attempt easy, then when I add a small amount of weight I never make it. I think it is because I gather alot of nervous energy before the lift, then afterwards I get very woozy and spaced out because of all that nervous energy expended. I kept hesitating before 455, and I kept going from feeling amped up, to spaced out and sleepy. I learned something about myself today, hehe. So in the future when I go for PR's, I'll just hit one, then give it a rest until next time.



na. I get the same thing, as do many of my friends. CNS is just fried up. You nail a big weight, step it up 20lbs and it feels like you added 200lbs to the bar.

 BTW, you looked like you had another 25-30lbs easily on that deadlift.

:borat voice: very nayce


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> na. I get the same thing, as do many of my friends. CNS is just fried up. You nail a big weight, step it up 20lbs and it feels like you added 200lbs to the bar.
> 
> BTW, you looked like you had another 25-30lbs easily on that deadlift.
> 
> :borat voice: very nayce



lawl, yeah I guess that does make some sense. Yeah, I feel the same way with adding weight, I'll just work on my deadlifts a bit more after my next deload then go for another 1RM in about a month, I like having some extra slack for going around the next time anyways. Thanks!  

Haven't seen you around IM in a while, got things keeping you busy? How's MMA going?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Deadlift PR video



Nice dead lifting fufu You did seem very nervous before your attempt.
God look at those thighs!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2006)

a) Good job!  That was a nice pull.  back was tight and flat.  I didn't know you pull sumo.





fufu said:


> I just realized something. Whenever I have gone for 1RM PR's, I almost always get the 1st attempt easy, then when I add a small amount of weight I never make it. I think it is because I gather alot of nervous energy before the lift, then afterwards I get very woozy and spaced out because of all that nervous energy expended. I kept hesitating before 455, and I kept going from feeling amped up, to spaced out and sleepy. I learned something about myself today, hehe. So in the future when I go for PR's, I'll just hit one, then give it a rest until next time.




Don't be so quick to break the PR and then break it again in the same day.  The important thing is to allow the CNS to develop an ability to handle greater and greater loads overtime, not to kill it all in one training session.  If I hit a PR, I shut it down.  That is it.  Next week, or two weeks later, I will take a stab at it again.  PRs are very taxing on the Nervous System, whether you feel it or not.  A lot of times, because it is only one rep, it isn't _that_ fatiguing.  You do it, you think "fuck, that was pretty heavy", and three minutes later you think you are ready to rock again, which isn't always the case.  You can be pretty blown out on the inside, especially if you really got yourself psyched up for the lift and burned out mentally.  So, break the PR, and then break it again during another training date, and keep the progress moving in the right direction.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice dead lifting fufu You did seem very nervous before your attempt.
> God look at those thighs!



Thanks Brutus. I also take a moment to get prepared, I usually pace alot, probably for a minute or so. When I grab the bar I usually make funny faces and do shit with my tounge, lawl. 

Yeah, legs seem to be one of my genetically predisposed areas where I can gain muscle pretty easily. My dad has like 18 inch calfs and probably 26 inch upper legs, and he has never trained with weights. I didn't get his calfs though .


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> a) Good job!  That was a nice pull.  back was tight and flat.  I didn't know you pull sumo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Funky, I am always very concerned with form.

I started pulling sumo probably about 6 months ago. Conventional would really bother my lower back and glutes, it felt like I had to lean too much forward. When I tried sumo it felt awesome, it allowed me to sit back more. I do RDL's with a conventional stance, however. Funny thing is I like squatting narrow, olympic style, and the wide squat stance doesn't do it for me. 


Well thanks for the explaination, good to know I am not the only one this happens too. I was coming to terms that I can't expect myself to hit 2 PR's in the same session, I'll know what to do in the future.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Deadlift PR video


 

Damn nice lift dude. Love the Chucks.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 23, 2006)

Who wears short shorts?  FuFu wears short shorts!


rofl j/k... nice DL meow.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Who wears short shorts?  FuFu wears short shorts!
> 
> 
> rofl j/k... nice DL meow.



lawl true story though. I love those kind of shorts. I'd wear even shorter if I could find some. 

Thanksmeow.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Damn nice lift dude. Love the Chucks.



Thanks Cat.   Chucks rock, you should pick some up, I just got a new pair actually, only 30 bucks! They feel great for deadlifting, I could never go back to my other cross-trainers.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> I just realized something. Whenever I have gone for 1RM PR's, I almost always get the 1st attempt easy, then when I add a small amount of weight I never make it. I think it is because I gather alot of nervous energy before the lift, then afterwards I get very woozy and spaced out because of all that nervous energy expended. I kept hesitating before 455, and I kept going from feeling amped up, to spaced out and sleepy. I learned something about myself today, hehe. So in the future when I go for PR's, I'll just hit one, then give it a rest until next time.



Good pull man!

I feel you on the PRs.  I play it by ear.  I would say most of the time I will hit a PR and call it a day.  However, there have been numerous occasions where I knew I had more in me and got it.  When I feel like what you are suggesting (Like I just channeled all my energy into that one lift), then I sometimes even end up cutting all the assistance stuff short as well.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Good pull man!
> 
> I feel you on the PRs.  I play it by ear.  I would say most of the time I will hit a PR and call it a day.  However, there have been numerous occasions where I knew I had more in me and got it.  When I feel like what you are suggesting (Like I just channeled all my energy into that one lift), then I sometimes even end up cutting all the assistance stuff short as well.



Thanks CP. Funny you say that because on my last 1RM PR attempts in the past 5 weeks I end up just screwing around afterwards and only doing 6 sets or so. However, I was determined to do everything planned in my workout for yesterday.


----------



## Double D (Nov 23, 2006)

I do so damn many 1rm's and I think you are right. I think you get a ton of nervous energy before doing those and it takes something away from ya. However, try to keep your head clear thats a nice dl.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 24, 2006)

Taking 5 pound jumps helps also.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2006)

Today's workout - 

flat bench press - RI 2 1/2 minutes
warm ups - 1x8 at 45, 1x8 at 95 
set #1 - 5 reps at 195 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 195 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 195 lbs *PR*

hammer strength wide chest press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 90 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 90 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at x2 90 lbs

first 1 and 1/2 sets I did slow negatives, then I said fuck it

single arm DB row - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps each side at 110 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each side at 110 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each side at 110 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable pulldowns - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each side at 75 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each side at 75 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps each side at 75 lbs *PR*

alternating incline db curls - RI 30 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at x2 25 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at x2 25 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each arm at x2 25 lbs

overhead single armed db elbow extentions - RI 30 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 25 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 25 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each arm at 25 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps each arm at 25 lbs

stretch

Woohoo, good workout. Tons of PR's. Benching was tough, but I was very pleased with myself. I can tell it is time for a deload. Had to do some more taping with the db rows, it was fun. I was just going to do 3x4, but I figured I am taking 8 days off, might as well do an extra rep. I love the unilateral pulldowns. Unilateral in general is awesome. Time for a break...wooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 24, 2006)

*RAWR!!!*


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> flat bench press - RI 2 1/2 minutes
> warm ups - 1x8 at 45, 1x8 at 95
> ...



I've read none of the rest of your thread, but you seem well in control (and very cool)with your training. Wish I'd had your will power at your age!


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2006)

DOMS said:


> *RAWR!!!*



meow


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2006)

Nick+ said:


> I've read none of the rest of your thread, but you seem well in control (and very cool)with your training. Wish I'd had your will power at your age!



Well I love weight training so I don't mind making the sacrifices. It is very worth it to me. My willpower is only a minor fraction when it comes to school work, however.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice benching!* sigh damn it's gonna be harder to beat you now.*


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2006)

Weight was 190 lbs on the dot today. All this Thanksgiving/post-thanksgiving I pigged out.

My biceps were sore yesterday too, imagine that.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice benching!* sigh damn it's gonna be harder to beat you now.*



lawl, don't think of it as a competition. Just worry about your personal progress, if you think about others it is easy to get discouraged. But do whatever you got to do to get inspired.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Good to see those PR's yet again Fu.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

It's December 1st...wow. Time is going by so friggin fast.

Well, it isn't so bad because I start training again on saturday! I hardly even thought about working out all week with the stress of all these projects due. Finally got the bulk of it done. Semester is almost over and I am pretty much done with all my major papers. Just finals to face, which I don't mind at all. Tests don't bother me at all, because it is set a specific time, you go in, go out, you either know it or you don't and it is all controlled. Not like a fucking paper, agh, I hate papers. I'd much rather take a long ass test than right a paper.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 1, 2006)

^ I agree, papers suck, compared to tests they are 100million times worse.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> It's December 1st...wow. Time is going by so friggin fast.
> 
> Tests don't bother me at all, because it is set a specific time, you go in, go out, you either know it or you don't and it is all controlled. Not like a fucking paper, agh, I hate papers. I'd much rather take a long ass test than right a paper.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree as well... Papers consume so much time... You spend time procrastinating, getting sources, organizing sources, trying to put things in order in your head, then finally getting something typed, editting it, citing etc etc... Tests all you have to do is study "a bit" depending on how hard it is, then go take it...

All I've got to do is take an online test for my fitness class something between now and Sunday, humanities final monday, and math final tuesday... math will suck the most for sure.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> It's December 1st...wow. Time is going by so friggin fast.
> 
> Well, it isn't so bad because I start training again on saturday! I hardly even thought about working out all week with the stress of all these projects due. Finally got the bulk of it done. Semester is almost over and I am pretty much done with all my major papers. Just finals to face, which I don't mind at all. Tests don't bother me at all, because it is set a specific time, you go in, go out, you either know it or you don't and it is all controlled. Not like a fucking paper, agh, I hate papers. I'd much rather take a long ass test than right a paper.



what topics do you have to do papers on?


I much prefer to write papers.  it makes you learn the stuff better by discussing it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what topics do you have to do papers on?
> 
> 
> I much prefer to write papers.  it makes you learn the stuff better by discussing it.



I did one where I got to choose a topic. Either a persuasive research paper or an imformative piece. I did an informative piece of steroid use in pro bodybuilding. People have no idea the amounts of drugs these guys are taking and how they get so little yadd yadda. 

The one I did last night for 6 hours was on the testosterone ban by the World Anti-Drug association and whether or not it should in fact be a banned substance. There were like 5 choices for the paper and I chose that.

Generally, I don't like writing papers and I'd rather take a test. Except for the few instances when I get to write about something I specifically care about.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, don't think of it as a competition. Just worry about your personal progress, if you think about others it is easy to get discouraged. But do whatever you got to do to get inspired.



tis true ,but I've done my best when competing with you. Nothing inspires me like it. Plus it's kinda of a running joke benching more than you.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> tis true ,but I've done my best when competing with you. Nothing inspires me like it. Plus it's kinda of a running joke benching more than you.



lawl, hey if it is working, keep at it, you never know what could happen.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

I havent seen a workout here for a while, did I miss something?


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

I have been taking the week off but I am starting back tommarow.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

I think you ought to do the program I am on, I think someone like you would benefit from it greatly!!!


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Is that the Westside for bodybuilders? How are you liking it?


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

I love it. I have put some serious numbers onto everything. You will love it as well.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Besides that whenever I started doing westside, about 2-3 months ago and put about 40-50 pounds back onto everything. I was this strong at one time, but a bunch of things happened and I lost it. But now I have refound myself and I have westside to thank. It is a damn good setup. To each is own however, you may or may not like it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Hmmmm. I have actually been thinking about changing to a more powerlifting oriented routine. I've been thinking about alot of changes actually. Hard to decide.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I will take some progress pics this weekend and see where I am at. I am officially a fat ass, I've been 190+ for a while. I don't know what happened! Must be all this chicken...mwahaha, yeah right.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well, I will take some progress pics this weekend and see where I am at. I am officially a fat ass, I've been 190+ for a while. I don't know what happened! Must be all this chicken...mwahaha, yeah right.



Lawl, I am too... Not quite 190 consistently, but I've been 188 consistently... And I'm 1.5-2 inches shorter than you.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Pics!


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Lawl, I am too... Not quite 190 consistently, but I've been 188 consistently... And I'm 1.5-2 inches shorter than you.



keke, it is fun being fat mcfaterson. I one day aspire to being a fat bald powerlifter..

Hmm, not really, but I don't know if I would mind being one of the big slightly fat dudes who can lift a ton. Of course our definition of fat is very different that the general public.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 1, 2006)

I got ya'll whooped in the fat ass department. I am back up to 218, but I still like it. I will start cutting in February.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I got ya'll whooped in the fat ass department. I am back up to 218, but I still like it. I will start cutting in February.



Agh! Cutting!  My only weakness!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> keke, it is fun being fat mcfaterson. I one day aspire to being a fat bald powerlifter..
> 
> Hmm, not really, but I don't know if I would mind being one of the big slightly fat dudes who can lift a ton. Of course our definition of fat is very different that the general public.



Do you mean like Ed Coan? I certainly wouldn't mind being that "fat."


----------



## KelJu (Dec 1, 2006)

@ the pictures. Jesus dude, that is impressive as hell for being totally natural. Everything has gotten bigger, and your quads are top notch, and yo udon;t look like you have put on any fat.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> @ the pictures. Jesus dude, that is impressive as hell for being totally natural. Everything has gotten bigger, and your quads are top notch, and yo udon;t look like you have put on any fat.



Thanks Kelju. That makes me happy to hear that.  

I've just been eating and eatinig. Tons of brown rice and chicken, yack. Of course some junky shit now and then. I have put on some fat, but just mostly in the abdominal & love handles area. But I suppose I do have the genetic predispotion to not putting that much fat on in general. I really pigged out since thanksgiving.

Lawl, and the comment about the legs reminds me of a story over thanksgiving. I was hanging out with some friends and we had been drinking and shit, this really hot girl came over and somehow one of the guys had gotten into a discussion about "man thighs". THen he was like "Hey, you got some man thighs yourself!" I was like "yeah I suppose I do." Then he was comparing and shit and people were feeling my quads lawl and freaking out. Then the girl was like 'take you pants off!'. She asked me a couple times, so I did, lawl. She was like "that's...gross.". I was like, "thanks!!!". Then I told her that she had to take hers off and that is unspoken rule. She didn't and left.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Do you mean like Ed Coan? I certainly wouldn't mind being that "fat."



Yeah exactly, that kind of physique,


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yeah exactly, that kind of physique,



Yeah, I wouldn't mind being like that at all and putting up massive numbers... With the physique you still have some capacity to do some aerobic work and not be a fatass that couldn't walk around the block.

Lawl, it looks like you work your calfs a ton in that one side leg pic. You still look to be around 12% BF... Not bad for a bulk at all.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I got ya'll whooped in the fat ass department. I am back up to 218, but I still like it. I will start cutting in February.



Aren't you like 6'1 or 6'2 though?


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't mind being like that at all and putting up massive numbers... With the physique you still have some capacity to do some aerobic work and not be a fatass that couldn't walk around the block.
> 
> Lawl, it looks like you work your calfs a ton in that one side leg pic. You still look to be around 12% BF... Not bad for a bulk at all.



Yeah being that strong would be so fucking awesome. Just really thick and muscular with some fat covering. I used to train them alot, but ever since I started going to school I hardly train them because of all the walking I do lawl. Because when my calfs got sore it was a real bitch to walk up and down campus. In other angles my calfs don't look as good. I'd like them to be bigger(like everything else, who doesn't) but they are decent so I am happy I don't have little toothpick lower legs. When I do train them I own them. That is another reason I don't do them that often too, I do them at the end of the workout and by then I am so owned that I don't feel like a painful calf workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Then I told her that she had to take hers off and that is unspoken rule. She didn't and left.



Best story ever...  After the one where she does take her pants off, you run a train on her, splooge in her face, take a picture, and then put it on photobucket.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Best story ever...  After the one where she does take her pants off, you run a train on her, splooge in her face, take a picture, and then put it on photobucket.





I'll see what I can do!


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, now that I have updated pics, time to compare my measurements from 5/22/06 to 12/1/06

Old stats(5/22/06) - Weight - 171 lbs
right arm - 14.5 inches
right forearm - 12 inches
left arm - 14.25 inches
left forearm - 12 inches

right leg - 25 inches
right calve - 15.2 inches
left leg - 24.25 inches
left calve - 15 inches

neck - 14.5 inches

waist - 31.5 inches
hips - 37.5 inches

chest relaxed - 41 inches

Current stats(12/1/06) - Weight - 190 lbs

right arm - 15 inches
left arm - 14.75 inches
right forearm - 13 inches
left forearm - 13 inches

neck - 15 inches

waist 32.5 inches
hips - 38 inches

right leg - 26 inches
left leg - 25.25 inches

chest - 43 inches


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote: 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *fufu* 

 
_Then I told her that she had to take hers off and that is unspoken rule. She didn't and left._

 Where is this quoted from?


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Quote: 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *fufu*
> 
> 
> _Then I told her that she had to take hers off and that is unspoken rule. She didn't and left._
> ...



lawl, I just made it up. Maybe it was said somewhere else before too?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, I meant where in this thread did Cowpimp quote it from? Like.. What page?


----------



## Nate K (Dec 1, 2006)

Beasty legs, nice shoulders and back.  We have very similar body types.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> No, I meant where in this thread did Cowpimp quote it from? Like.. What page?



Oh, the previous one, 143.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Beasty legs, nice shoulders and back.  We have very similar body types.



Thanks Nate. 

I am guessing you are lanky as well? Thin bones and long limbs have their pros and cons.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Oh, the previous one, 143.


Hahahaha, was that a true story? That's awesome if so... Funny she thought muscle was gross...


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Most girls dont like big bulky guys. I am happy I am married because I can get as big and bulky as I like and she is stuck!!! 

So Fufu, you added about 1/2 inch on your arms in about 6 months, thats pretty good! They say for every 6lbs of LBM is 1 inch on your arms. So you are doing very well.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> keke, it is fun being fat mcfaterson. I one day aspire to being a fat bald powerlifter..
> 
> Hmm, not really, but I don't know if I would mind being one of the big slightly fat dudes who can lift a ton. Of course our definition of fat is very different that the general public.



Come on now dont fall into the same boat as alot of people who think pl'ers are all fat! Definitly not the case....


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> Come on now dont fall into the same boat as alot of people who think pl'ers are all fat! Definitly not the case....



Speak for yourself


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Hahahaha, was that a true story? That's awesome if so... Funny she thought muscle was gross...



lawl, yeah, it indeed is a true story. First time I ever "showed off" my muscles. Pretty funny though. I could give a shit. I half expect people to respons like that. It is really hard to find a girl who respects and understands the whole bodybuilding, strength training and diet thing. It is sad because their behavior is just reinforcing guys to go to the gym and train arms and chest.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

I speak for all and they shall listen.....or whatever language you type around here.....crazy medevil stuff.....


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> Most girls dont like big bulky guys. I am happy I am married because I can get as big and bulky as I like and she is stuck!!!
> 
> So Fufu, you added about 1/2 inch on your arms in about 6 months, thats pretty good! They say for every 6lbs of LBM is 1 inch on your arms. So you are doing very well.



Yeah I am happy with my progress. Progress is progress!


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

lawl, I don't think all powerlifters are fat bald dudes. However...lol...alot of them all.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Exactly. I havent measured since I have started a bulk, kinda scared to!!!! Especially around the belly!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> I speak for all and they shall listen.....or whatever language you type around here.....crazy medevil stuff.....



 You doth shalt be smitten for thou trechery.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Nate K (Dec 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> I am guessing you are lanky as well? Thin bones and long limbs have their pros and cons.



Yes.  
I doubt that bitch actually thought it was "gross".


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Yes.
> I doubt that bitch actually thought it was "gross".



She was probably just in shock and didn't know wtf it was... .


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> She was probably just in shock and didn't know wtf it was... .



She was like, "where is your knee?". Honestly, you don't even have a basic grasp of muscle anatomy at age 21? She was so hotttt.


Oh, and I lied. Today my weight is 188.5 after waking up and pissing. I was only eating 4 meals a day all week pretty much because of shit to do.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Yes.
> I doubt that bitch actually thought it was "gross".



I don't know what she was thinking!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

lookin' strong FuFu.  legs look thick.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lookin' strong FuFu.  legs look thick.



Thanks Funkyfunk.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

Today's workout - 

flat bb bench - full recovery
warm ups - 1x8 at 45, 1x8 95, 1x1 at 185 
set #1 - 5 reps at 200 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at 200 lbs 
set #3 - 5 reps at 200 lbs *PR*

incline DB press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at x2 65 lbs *PR*
se #2 - 8 reps at x2 60 lbs 

cable flies - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at x2 40 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at x2 40 lbs

did these slow and held a hard contraction on the pectorals throughout the whole movement. 

barbell rows(pronated grip) - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 135 lbs

unilateral cable pulldowns - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 82.5 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 8 reps at 80 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 75 lbs

barbell curls - RI 45 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 55 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 55 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 45 lbs

cable pushdowns - RI 30 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 120 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 130 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 120 lbs

Good workout, kicked my ass pretty bad. The benching was odd. It was so fucking cold in the gym, not cool. My second set was strange, I didn't hit my goal of 5, so on the second set I was just shooting for 4, then after 4 I definitely felt more in me, so I just powered up another rep pretty easy. Strangeness, usually my second set is my best.

I hadn't incline pressed after flat benching in a long time, I really overestimated myself. I was just shooting for 2x12 with 65. Meh. I swear, the fucking cable curls took a large toll on my pull part of the workout, I had to drop intensity several times. My biceps got worked quite alot because my elbows were constantly flexed and I was getting a pretty hard bicep isometric workout. I felt sick the rest of the workout, fuck high reps.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice workout, 19 sets!


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice workout, 19 sets!



Thanks.

omg, you are right. I need to stop doing that shit. I always get caught up on upper days. Well 6 of those were little isolation stuff with no more than 45 second RI's. Still, I did find myself going to failure more than I should have. I generally don't like going to failure on more than 1 or 2 sets, if at all.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Thanks.
> 
> omg, you are right. I need to stop doing that shit. I always get caught up on upper days. Well 6 of those were little isolation stuff with no more than 45 second RI's. Still, I did find myself going to failure more than I should have. I generally don't like going to failure on more than 1 or 2 sets, if at all.



I tend to often get carried away on upper days too... I often do more volume on upper days than lower days .


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 2, 2006)

fufu said:


>



  The thighs omg! Damn.....freak (in a good way)


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Most girls dont like big bulky guys. I am happy I am married because I can get as big and bulky as I like and she is stuck!!!
> 
> So Fufu, you added about 1/2 inch on your arms in about 6 months, thats pretty good! They say for every 6lbs of LBM is 1 inch on your arms. So you are doing very well.



I think its like 10-15 pounds =1 inch.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I tend to often get carried away on upper days too... I often do more volume on upper days than lower days .



Yeah true story. I guess it kind of goes back to the "body part" mentality. Usually we think upper body...shoulders(anterior, medial, and posterior), chest(even upper and lower), biceps, triceps, lats, traps, erectors, abs, forearms, etc. But when we think legs it is more like....quads, hams, glutes and calfs. Even though there are several other muscles in the lower body - we just aren't thinking of them. Even though we don't require higher volume for upper body I guess we kind of feel like we do because of all the muscles we are aware off. Or something like that. That's my reasoning anyways.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I think its like 10-15 pounds =1 inch.



I have heard that and that is what I thought when double d mentioned the 6 lb thing. But I realized he said 6 lbs of lean body mass. I think of general weight gain in bodybuiders, 15 lbs of total mass gained would lead to an inch on the arms. However, if it is strictly LBM then I think 6 lbs sounds reasonable. And we all sure as fuck know we can't just go to 180-186 directly with all of it muscle. It differs though, I put weight easier on my legs and back then say my arms are chest. Which isn't really all that strange because they are larger muscle groups. But my point is some people can gain muscle in certain areas moreso compared to others.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> The thighs omg! Damn.....freak (in a good way)



Thanks Brutus!

Freak! I haven't heard that term be used to describe me before!(in a good way, lawl.)


----------



## Nate K (Dec 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> But my point is some people can gain muscle in certain areas moreso compared to others.



THis is true.
I lova the high reps.  If it was all the same physically I would rather work in the 8+ range for reps.  No doubt.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

Nate K said:


> THis is true.
> I lova the high reps.  If it was all the same physically I would rather work in the 8+ range for reps.  No doubt.



lawl, I like 3-6 rep stuff. It doesn't have me sucking wind the entire workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, I like 3-6 rep stuff. It doesn't have me sucking wind the entire workout.



True story. Anything above 3 gets me distracted.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

Today's workout -

olympic squats - RI 90 seconds
warm ups - 1x10 at 135 
set #1 - 10 reps at 225 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 225 lbs
set #4 - 10 reps at 225 lbs
set #5 - 10 reps at 225 lbs

barbell RDL's - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 5 reps at 325 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 325 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 325 lbs
set #4 - 5 reps at 325 lbs
set #5 - 5 reps at 325 lbs

stretch


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wowz0rz... nice RDLs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> olympic squats - RI 90 seconds
> warm ups - 1x10 at 135
> ...




Very nic RDL.
Damn that workout must have been like 21-30 mins long oh well you must be doing something right with thighs look those.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Wowz0rz... nice RDLs.



Thanks, they were pretty hard today. Not the bring it back up part, but making sure I was really pushing my hips back and concentrating on keeping my form on the descent solid. I was shaking lawl, I think it was because of the squats, they were difficult considering the RI's and amount of sets.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Very nic RDL.
> Damn that workout must have been like 21-30 mins long oh well you must be doing something right with thighs look those.



Yeah, I wasn't in there too long. There was a few minutes preparing/warming up then I took about 5+ minutes of rest in between on squats and RDL's. It was tough though.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2006)

das ist gut workout


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Well whether it be the time you spent in there or the effort you put forth all that matters is it was a superb workout!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> das ist gut *workout*



That's, "vwerkiout!" Da!


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2006)

^ whateva!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ whateva!


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2006)

it strikes again!


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

Zank you all.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm literally swallowing gobs of cottage cheese. I don't want to taste or chew...ack. It is expired nov 21 too. yuck.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2006)

are you CEARIOUSLY!


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes, and it was all watery on the top tew. achgh


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Oooo Peaches


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

DOMS like crazy in my quads. My glutes and traps are sore too, but my quads...wowy.

I thought of a nice little saying while I was eating lunch today

"High volume is the best thing you can do for size, not necessarily in the gym, but in the kitchen." 

I think that is one of the most often ignored aspects of getting big, eating - the most important part. Atleast in your average noobie.

ok, I am done.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Dude I feel the pain. I am trying to choke down a can of tuna. Stick it in my mouth then wash it down with some water! URGH!


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Dude I feel the pain. I am trying to choke down a can of tuna. Stick it in my mouth then wash it down with some water! URGH!



lawl, yeah it sucks, but it sure as fuck gets you bigger! Sometimes I contemplate sacrificing taste just to have a tube hooked up to my stomach so I can put in the specific cals and nutrients I want. Actually I wouldn't mind that at all, atleast for a while.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I have simply been eating like a horse kinda a see food diet. But I just dont touch sweets, ex; Soda, ice cream, chocolate, candy, etc. I have ate my share of pizza, burgers, and things like that, but for the most part I eat well. I have probably ate 4 chickens this week! I am so fuckin tired of chicken!


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I have simply been eating like a horse kinda a see food diet. But I just dont touch sweets, ex; Soda, ice cream, chocolate, candy, etc. I have ate my share of pizza, burgers, and things like that, but for the most part I eat well. I have probably ate 4 chickens this week! I am so fuckin tired of chicken!



Yeah, the only way I can deal with chicken now is to have ketchup with it. Not alot though. It makes the taste managable and makes it easier to chew and eat faster. I remember when I just ate plain chicken it would take me forever to finish it. I also stay away from candies and soda. Sometimes post workout I will have a couple pop tarts though.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I love those!!!

My cut starts in January so it will be interesting to see if I can do it again. It is so damn tough!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

you don't have a Sam's there? You have Costco, roght? If you can find it, there is a seasoning called: Lowry's Perfect Blend Poultry seasoning. Its good stuff. I even use it in my eggs.
Try it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 4, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yeah, the only way I can deal with chicken now is to have ketchup with it. Not alot though. It makes the taste managable and makes it easier to chew and eat faster. I remember when I just ate plain chicken it would take me forever to finish it. I also stay away from candies and soda. Sometimes post workout I will have a couple pop tarts though.



Use some Mrs. Dash on your chicken.

I love a raw chicken breast cooked on a pan with some olive oil/ little bit  salt/ some pepper/and a decent amount of mrs dash, giving it a little browning from slightly high heat for a  little while. Use a cover to speed up the cooking too. 

Tis quite tasty...


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Just read that frying with olive oil is bad for ya.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> Use some Mrs. Dash on your chicken.
> 
> I love a raw chicken breast cooked on a pan with some olive oil/ little bit  salt/ some pepper/and a decent amount of mrs dash, giving it a little browning from slightly high heat for a  little while. Use a cover to speed up the cooking too.
> 
> Tis quite tasty...



Hmmm, I may try that. However I am at college right now and have to eat the DC chicken.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Just read that frying with olive oil is bad for ya.



If the oil reaches too high a temperature the fat becomes hydrogeanated I guess. Olive oil isn't good for high temp cooking.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 4, 2006)

^ gay... well, you arnt really deep frying it... hell, you dont have to use it at the start really, but come on is it that bad???? Maybe use it towards the end so it doesnt get so hot???

Ive made that sort of chicken here at school, there is a little mini kitchen in the hall with a stove/oven


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I made a thread in the nutrition section called olive oil check it out. It was like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ gay... well, you arnt really deep frying it... hell, you dont have to use it at the start really, but come on is it that bad???? Maybe use it towards the end so it doesnt get so hot???
> 
> Ive made that sort of chicken here at school, there is a little mini kitchen in the hall with a stove/oven



I have one of those but honestly I am too lazy to take the bus to the super market and buy chicken breast and a pan and shit then cook it. I'd end up with alot of bad chicken. Like with most things, it mostly bad for your health if you make it part of your habitual diet. Even then I don't know how long it would take to have bad symptoms. I cook my chicken at like level 3 with some olive oil, but I only use a little bit to have a film over the pan. Recently I have been using coconut and sunflower oil.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 4, 2006)

oh wells.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=73412&highlight=olive+oil


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

It's snowing!


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

lawl, last night I had a dream that people from IM were all in my home gym working out. Foreman, P-funk, Cowpimp, Sean, Robert Dimaggio, and probably others I can't remember.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, last night I had a dream that people from IM were all in my home gym working out. Foreman, P-funk, Cowpimp, Sean, Robert Dimaggio, and probably others I can't remember.



rofl, that would be hilarious.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 5, 2006)

^ lolz, ye odd dream.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

Today's workout -

strength!

weighted chin ups - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 3 reps + 35 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps + 35 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps + 35 lbs *PR*

single arm DB row - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 4 reps each side at 115 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps each side at 115 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps each side at 115 lbs *PR*

military press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 4 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 135 lbs

seated chest press machine - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 145 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 145 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 145 lbs *PR* first time using this particular machine

DB preacher curls - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps each arm at 30 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps each arm at 30 lbs

standing overhead elbow extention - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at 30 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps right arm, 8 reps left + 2 assisted, strange

face pulls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 60 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 75 lbs

stretch

Awesome workout. Finally back to the heavier stuff. Weighted chisn and rows were fun. Very happy with the rows. I didn't see myself using the 115's for a while, they weren't as hard as I expected. I seem to handle low rep rows very well. Military presses were good, haven't gone that heavy on a while. I planned 3x5 and I think I may have been able to do it, but I don't like to go to failure on overhead pressing. The chest press machine I used was strange. It is harder than the one at my home gym. It felt odd using and at first I wasn't really digging it. Then afterwards my chest felt fatigued in a way I can never remember it feeling. It the was like the inner chest(hahahaha) was very pumped. I guess I approached the muscle in a different way.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 5, 2006)

good workout, impressive


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Herman.(that's my new name for you)


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> Thanks Herman.(that's my new name for you)



Wtf mate? .


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> Thanks Herman.(that's my new name for you)



thanks...  (lol... thats such a ghey smiley)


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 5, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> thanks...  (lol... thats such a ghey smiley)



Not as ghey as


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 6, 2006)

not as ghey as


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2006)

lol

I see you guys were playing in my journal as I soundly slept.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes! I am officially well overweight according the BMI calculator! Sweeeeet. I can't wait till I hit 220 plus so I can be obese.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yes! I am officially well overweight according the BMI calculator! Sweeeeet. I can't wait till I hit 220 plus so I can be obese.



Wear it like a badge of honor! Very nice chins


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 6, 2006)

So does this mean your are winning the fat-ass battle vs. sean?


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't know, he will have to check his BMI.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yes! I am officially well overweight according the BMI calculator! Sweeeeet. I can't wait till I hit 220 plus so I can be obese.



Lol, I was overweight on the BMI scale when I had my fitness assessment too... I don't think I was far away from obese either.

Just went online and did a little check... 189lbs @ 5'10" puts me at 27.1 on the scale which is "slightly overweight."


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Lol, I was overweight on the BMI scale when I had my fitness assessment too... I don't think I was far away from obese either.



lol, it is funny to talk about being obese when are fucking no where near it. Maybe I can get a disability check if I ever get freak'n huge?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> lol, it is funny to talk about being obese when are fucking no where near it. Maybe I can get a disability check if I ever get freak'n huge?



Hahaha, that would be awesome.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2006)

Ahrg, still have DOMS from sunday's lower. Still hurts to extend the knee and contract the quads. I hope it is gone by tommarow evenings workout.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 6, 2006)

maybe you should call sean over to massage it out


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 6, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> maybe you should call sean over to massage it out



 Sorry Andrew, but that was just pathetic, quick think of something better.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 6, 2006)

no...


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Sorry Andrew, but that was just pathetic, quick think of something better.



  I am so sick of your bullshit, I am not coming over this winter break, I want my Bawls back too, you cant have them anymore.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)

Uh oh....


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> Uh oh....


Looks like the honeymoon is over...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> I am so sick of your bullshit, I am not coming over this winter break, I want my Bawls back too, you cant have them anymore.



Your loss, that means no awesome 94/\/\1|\|9 for you. Oh, and no way are you getting the Bawls back.



DOMS said:


> Looks like the honeymoon is over...


 .


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 7, 2006)

lawlz whateva... i doth yearn to g4me...


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> Ahrg, still have DOMS from sunday's lower. Still hurts to extend the knee and contract the quads. I hope it is gone by tommarow evenings workout.



Doms is a good guy to have around.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)

Today's workout -

deadlifts - RI 2 minutes
warm ups - 1x6 at 135, 1x3 at 225, 1x1 at 315
set #1 - 2 reps at 410 lbs
set #2 - 2 reps at 410 lbs
set #3 - 2 reps at 410 lbs *PR*

front squats - RI 2 minutes
warm ups - 1x6 at 135
set #1 - 5 reps at 225 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 225 lbs

ok, front squats were not happening. Could have had another few on the last set but my fucking form was not on, I was just pissed with myself and racked the weight. 225 should be hard at all for 5 reps, 

since I wasn't trusting myself with heavy weight I decided to do a circuit for the first time in my lifting career.

Well there was one cool thing during this workout, after deadlifts I noticed there was a fairly large piece of my skin from my stuck to the grain of the knurling from my hand, it was sweet.

circuit - 
10 reps front squat, 10 reps RDL, 10 reps backsquat, the squats are done all rock bottom ATG, I do each movement right one right after another, the weight I used for all sets was 135 lbs.

I repeated the circuit 3 times with 2 - 3 minute rest intervals.



I didn't know if I had the third set in me but I just said fuck it and went for it and it turned out to be easier than the 2nd. Gave myself a nice exercise induced headache.

stretch

After my workout I got to walk back 25 minutes to my dorm in the 32 degree weather with wind, oh joy.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)

Even though I am making PR's I have not been satisfied with my workouts the past couple weeks. I think I need a change of pace...a new program. Something very different than what I have ever done. Not sure what though.

Or maybe I need to stop being a pussy and keep doing what I am doing.


----------



## Double D (Dec 7, 2006)

Good lookin deads. I watched a thing on Matt Hughes whenever he was doing circuit training and he had no rest for 30 minutes of training, it was insane. But hes just not right!


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good lookin deads. I watched a thing on Matt Hughes whenever he was doing circuit training and he had no rest for 30 minutes of training, it was insane. But hes just not right!



That is pretty awesome, I wonder what sort of things he did. I'm also pretty sure he uses AAS at some point in his training.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> stretch
> 
> After my workout I got to walk back 25 minutes to my dorm in the 32 degree weather with wind, oh joy.



Your a b4d4ss


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> Even though I am making PR's I have not been satisfied with my workouts the past couple weeks. I think I need a change of pace...a new program. Something very different than what I have ever done. Not sure what though.
> 
> Or maybe I need to stop being a pussy and keep doing what I am doing.



Westside maybe? Very niccce deadlifts fufu.


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2006)

​


Nate K said:


> Your a b4d4ss




Thanks!...maybe only some of the time though.


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Westside maybe? Very niccce deadlifts fufu.



Thanks, they were tough

who knows, I'll see what happens.


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

I think you would benefit greatly with some westside training. I am changing my things up as well. Instead of going to a 1rm I have been going to a 3rm, aka:westside. Just a different variant of westside. I would love to see your progress with it!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> Thanks, they were tough
> 
> who knows, I'll see what happens.



You will join the Westside it is your destiny. 















Come brother.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

^^ Thats right!!! ^^


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

Maaaaaaaybe.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 9, 2006)

Vvvvwestside Beeerbell.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

Today's workout-

flat bb bench press 
set #1 - 1 rep at 225 lbs *PR*
set #2 - missed 235

flat bb bench press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 185 lbs 
set #2 - 5 reps at 185 lbs 
set #3 - 5 reps at 185 lbs 
set #4 - 5 reps at 185 lbs 

unilateral cable pulldown - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps at 90 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 90 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 90 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at 50 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps at 50 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps at 50 lbs *PR*

cable pushdown - RI 45 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps at #11
set #2 - 15 reps at #11
set #3 - 15 reps at #11

standing DB alternating curls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at x2 40 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each arm at x2 35 lbs

stretch

Awesome workout. I enjoyed this one. I decided to finally bench 225 lbs. It was alright, I really had to shit before it though, kind of messed with me. I didn't get myself too psyched up. Slow coming down, slow going up, but it wasn't a big struggle. I feel like I could hit 235 if I was fresh. I don't want to try any more maxes at Gold's because the bench rack is fucking dumb, horrible set up, it is really uncomfortable. 

Other than that little thing, great workout.

Knee is also feeling better, didn't bother me yesterday.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 9, 2006)

Good workout, congrats on the 225 flat bench PR... I like to shit before my workouts, feels good... lolz


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> Good workout, congrats on the 225 flat bench PR... I like to shit before my workouts, feels good... lolz



Thanks, it was nice to get it out of the way.

lawl, yeah. I didn't have the time. My friend who I am helping drives me to the gym so my schedule is decided for me. I took it afterward my PWO meal though...ahhh so nice.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2006)

good job on the 225lb bench press!  A milestone has been reached.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> good job on the 225lb bench press!  A milestone has been reached.



Woooo, thanks! 500 here I come!!!

Seriously though, I'm not a big fan of benching. I will be happy if the most I ever bench is 315. I aspire to deadlift and squat 600+. I shouldn't even think that far though. Bad fufu!


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah but a massive 400 bench would go great with a 600 dead and squat!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 9, 2006)

Good benching fu ster! I can't wait till im back to doing 1 rep maxes on benching.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah but a massive 400 bench would go great with a 600 dead and squat!



Sure would, I don't even know if my body is capable of pressing that much though.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh it is, you are still young. I think your body is atleast capable of 350. What is your 1rm now, or a guesstamite?


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 9, 2006)

i remeber back when i repped 225.... oh wait  lol


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh it is, you are still young. I think your body is atleast capable of 350. What is your 1rm now, or a guesstamite?



235 I think I can get now.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


>



HOT


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

I must have done something to my to hand, every now and then it feels like a pin stabs my palm in a very specific spot. Then I look and nothing is there, fucking weird.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 10, 2006)

Violent masturbation symptoms?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> I must have done something to my to hand, every now and then it feels like a pin stabs my palm in a very specific spot. Then I look and nothing is there, fucking weird.


It is a pinched nerve?  Perhaps it's reference pain?


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Violent masturbation symptoms?



Probably



DOMS said:


> It is a pinched nerve?  Perhaps it's reference pain?



Maybe a pinched nerve. It isn't really painful, it is silly. What is a reference pain?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> Probably



I knew it... You couldn't resist that picture Andrew posted.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I knew it... You couldn't resist that picture Andrew posted.



Too hawt....


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> Too hawt....



Damn that was fast.... Like 1-3 seconds within the time I posted it .


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Damn that was fast.... Like 1-3 seconds within the time I posted it .



omg! It's a sign from the cosmos.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Violent masturbation symptoms?



I've heard of this before it's very serious. Stop all ejaculation for 5 weeks Fufu ice and heat the palm.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> What is a reference pain?



That's when you pinch a nerve but the pain appears in anther part of the body.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 10, 2006)

hehehe, you really liked that didnt ya


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I've heard of this before it's very serious. Stop all ejaculation for 5 weeks Fufu ice and heat the palm.



No way!



DOMS said:


> That's when you pinch a nerve but the pain appears in anther part of the body.



Oh right right. 



AndrewSS said:


> hehehe, you really liked that didnt ya



Yes, I cannot go back to that picture or else I am forced to fap 5 times.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yes, I cannot go back to that picture or else I am forced to fap 5 times.



bahahahhaha "fap" lollercopter


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

Today's workout -

olympic squats - RI 90 seconds
warm ups - 1x10 at 135, 1x2 at 225
set #1 - 5 reps at 275 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 275 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 275 lbs
set #4 - 5 reps at 275 lbs
set #5 - 5 reps at 275 lbs

cable pull-throughs - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 45 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 45 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 60 lbs
set #4 - 10 reps at 75 lbs
set #5 - 10 reps at 75 lbs *PR* first time doing these

unilateral prone leg curls - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each leg at 50 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each leg at 50 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps each leg at 50 lbs *PR*

standing calf raise machine - RI 30 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 75 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 75 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 75 lbs

1 second pause at bottom and top

stretch

25 minute walk back to campus.

This workout owned. I thouroughly foam-rolled and stretched my ankles/hams before squats. I didn't experience any knee pain during the sets which is awesome. I don't think I have squatted this heavy olympic style, but I like it. I was really concentrating keeping the weight on my heels during the sets. Pull-throughs were awesome, I am going to keep them around. I got several looks doing them, lawl. It is a pretty awkward movement at first but I learned to position my body correctly. 



no knee pain at all!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2006)

looks like a good session.  FuFu is strong!


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> looks like a good session.  FuFu is strong!



Thanks Funky. It was a good one. I had to start a bit light on the back squats(gonna work my knee back up), but I hope to be squatting 5x5 w/ 295 in a few weeks. I've been scared to go too heavy on squats, but now that the knee is feeling better I can rest at ease.

Today in the gym they played "We Want the Funk" by Parliament Funkadelic, I thought of you.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today in the gym I thought of you.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


>



Especially on those pull-throughs.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 10, 2006)

good workout, nice squatting


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2006)

The first time i did pullthroughs there was a guy in front of me with his back to me and i was like 2 feet away  he looked at me odd lol.

Looking good on those squats fufu.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> good workout, nice squatting



ty ty



Brutus_G said:


> The first time i did pullthroughs there was a guy in front of me with his back to me and i was like 2 feet away  he looked at me odd lol.
> 
> Looking good on those squats fufu.



lawl, pull throughs are the man. They look like you are making love to the equipment. Every now and then I would extend my hips too fast and the weight stack would come to the end of the cable and smack against the machine. I was saying, "you like that don't you, you love it you dirty whore"


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2006)

That's sic man lol.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> That's sic man lol.



I ejaculated on it afterwards too.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> I ejaculated on it afterwards too.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


>



I cleaned it up!....maybe.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> I cleaned it up!....maybe.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> ty ty
> 
> 
> 
> lawl, pull throughs are the man. They look like you are making love to the equipment. Every now and then I would extend my hips too fast and the weight stack would come to the end of the cable and smack against the machine. I was saying, "you like that don't you, you love it you dirty whore"




... I did pull-throughs today at the gym too and think I got one or two funny glances.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> And I was saying to sean, "you like that don't you, you love it you dirty whore"



corrected


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 11, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> corrected



ghey


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> corrected



Good call!


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2006)

Found a WNPF drug tested raw full meet from a kid who powerlifts here at Umass. It is in Buffalo, NY on April 1st. Depending on classes, I may be able to go to this one. We will see!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 11, 2006)

[SIZE=+1]The porno of Fufu's life will be called ...

*"Threes Company"*[/SIZE] 

'What will the porno of your life be called?' at QuizUniverse.com


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2006)

noice!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> noice!



What you didn't know is that the other 2 are men . Sorry Fufu!


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2006)

eh, whatever, as long as I get a hole.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 11, 2006)

your hips dont lie?


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> your hips dont lie?



Not to you, now get your cute ass over here and spoon with me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> Not to you, now get your cute ass over here and spoon with me.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> Not to you, now get your cute ass over here and spoon with me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> eh, whatever, as long as I get a hole.



......man ....


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Not to you, now get your cute ass over here and spoon with me.


 
Is that a push or a pull, and how many sets?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2006)

Fullbody, supersets (well, depends if he has a good 'spotter')


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Is that a push or a pull, and how many sets?



Atleast three sets, and lot's of super setting with different movements. High intensity, every thing to failure!


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> ......man ....



That's right, even man-hole.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

Today's workout -

weighted chin ups - RI 90 seconds
warm up - 1x3 bodyweight
set #1 - 5 reps +20 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps +20 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps +20 lbs *PR*

HS seated row single arm - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 4 plates
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 4 plates *PR*
set #3 - 8 reps each side at 3 plates + 25 lbs

incline DB press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 65 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 65 lbs

machine seated chest press - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 115 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 100 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 85 lbs 

seated db preacher curls - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at 35 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 35 lbs

overhead cable elbow extension - RI 75 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps each arm at #4
set #2 - 12 reps right arm, 10 +2(assisted) at #4 ghey

stretch

Good workout. A little boring. Weighted chin ups were fun. My machine shit was laughable. That machine owns my chest and tris though, I like it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 12, 2006)

Noice vwerk... Machine chest press huh? What kind is it? Hammer-Strength? I think the only time I used a machine chest press was when I had to take it easy after re-habbing my shoulder.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Noice vwerk... Machine chest press huh? What kind is it? Hammer-Strength? I think the only time I used a machine chest press was when I had to take it easy after re-habbing my shoulder.



some lifefitness machine I think. I is fucking wierd and kind of difficult compared to other machines.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh I forgot to add, another 25 minute walk back to campus after my workout.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

I took two shits today, neither of them I required wiping. I love when that happens. What a rare occurence. I wonder how I can make that happen more often.

Signed up for spring semester today. 4 anatomy&physiology courses. I hope they are interesting.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 12, 2006)

^ Bahahahaha, I totally agree, I love shits that are nice and clean and fast... I had one today too... lollercopter.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

Must be some kind of globally controlled occurance.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 12, 2006)

lmao...I walked into some shit in this thread.....


....


....


wipeless shits...too f'n good...I know the kind...I always wipe though, makes up for the times I don't wipe enough..


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> lmao...I walked into some shit in this thread.....
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



lawl, I always do a few safety wipes. It always makes my day better!


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 12, 2006)

^ yeah you gotta do a few safety wipes... just to make sure/habit


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 12, 2006)

. Let's talk about pissing now! I love when I piss and it's perfectly clear, which is 80% of the time.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> . Let's talk about pissing now! I love when I piss and it's perfectly clear, which is 80% of the time.



My piss isn't that clear most of the time. It usually is pretty yellow. I should drink more water. I get a fairly good amount though. I do take vitamin supplements perdiocially throughout the day in low dosages though. Could be a number of other dietary factors as well.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 12, 2006)

I take all/most of my vitamins in the morning, so that's pretty much the only time my piss is yellow... Then I drink ~100-140oz of water per day.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

You and your "oz's"! I haven't really strictly monitored water intake. Btw, why are you up so late? I hate being up this late but I am writing up a lab assignment and I keep fucking browsing IM every 5 minutes!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> You and your "oz's"! I haven't really strictly monitored water intake. Btw, why are you up so late? I hate being up this late but I am writing up a lab assignment and I keep fucking browsing IM every 5 minutes!



Mreowful... I don't know... I don't have school right now, and I don't have work and don't have to go to the gym tomorrow... So basically I don't need to get up for anything... I am starting to get a bit sleepy though. Lawl, I always browse IM when I don't want to do something else I need to get done on the computer.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Mreowful... I don't know... I don't have school right now, and I don't have work and don't have to go to the gym tomorrow... So basically I don't need to get up for anything... I am starting to get a bit sleepy though. Lawl, I always browse IM when I don't want to do something else I need to get done on the computer.



Bastard! No class going motherfucker!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> Bastard! No class going motherfucker!



Whateva! I start back on Jan 2nd when you'll still be on break...


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 13, 2006)

you pansies... obviously badasses stay up till 5-6am easily and its no big deal... or maybe dumbasses? A true badass would be one that stumbles in from the bars after getting into fights at the pool bar and doing bitches...


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Whateva! I start back on Jan 2nd when you'll still be on break...



Oh, that sucks! I get 6 weeks off!!! 

Just finished classes though.....one more paper....6 hours of tests...then done!!!!!!!


----------



## Nate K (Dec 13, 2006)

I hate/love how IM calls you to it when you have somethin to do like you said.  Just had my last final...what, what!


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I hate/love how IM calls you to it when you have somethin to do like you said.  Just had my last final...what, what!



Congrats, I still have till wednesday. Almost there though!

on another note:
my lats are fucking sore, maybe the sorest they have ever been.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> I took two shits today, neither of them I required wiping. I love when that happens. What a rare occurence. I wonder how I can make that happen more often.
> 
> Signed up for spring semester today. 4 anatomy&physiology courses. I hope they are interesting.



My shits own yours. 2 feet and im not kidding and i go everyday.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> Oh, that sucks! I get 6 weeks off!!!
> 
> Just finished classes though.....one more paper....6 hours of tests...then done!!!!!!!



6 weeks!? WTF is that..... I get like 3.5 weeks total... ghey



fufu said:


> Congrats, I still have till wednesday. Almost there though!
> 
> on another note:
> my lats are fucking sore, maybe the sorest they have ever been.



My lats are fairly sore too, but I think they've been more sore before.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> on another note:
> my lats are fucking sore, maybe the sorest they have ever been.


 
What caused this?


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What caused this?



Well yesterday on the hammer strength rows I did them at a heavy weight for decently high reps. It took me a while to do each set because I would rest a second or two in between some of the later reps. I don't like training like that(to and through failure), but now and then I do it. Helps my back grow. It is after all a machine. You'll notice I had to drop weight on the last set. I rarely do that.

Plus I think the weighted chins had a thing or two to tell me.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What caused this?



FuFu takes it in the PuPu


----------



## Double D (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont think I will comment at all of the shit comments in here.


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> FuFu takes it in the PuPu



only on days that end with "y"


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> only on days that end with "y"



 

monda*Y*
tuesda*Y*
wednesda*Y*
thursda*Y*
frida*Y*
saturda*Y*
sunda*Y*


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> monda*Y*
> tuesda*Y*
> wednesda*Y*
> thursda*Y*
> ...



You have deciphered my secret riddle!!! Now come claim your prize.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> You have deciphered my secret riddle!!! Now come claim your prize.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> You have deciphered my secret riddle!!! Now come claim your prize.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2006)

Today's workout - 

deadlifts - 
warmed up
missed 445

RDL's - RI 90 second
set #1 - 10 reps at 275 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 275 lbs *PR*

hands keep slipping because of sweat, fuck Gold's and their no chalk bullshit. stopped these.

front squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 6 reps at 205 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 205 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 205 lbs

circuits- RI 3 minutes
12 reps front squat, 12 reps RDL, 12 reps olympic squats, all with 135 x3 *PR*

25 minute walk to campus
owned.

Well today's workout was awful and good at the same time. Deadlifts just weren't happening. I wasn't feeling it today. It was one of those days where everything was not clicking. I may have had 445 but my hands slipped right as I got it off the ground, I was pretty pissed. Can't use chalk and my hands were pretty sweaty Gold's is a ghey ass fucking cocksucker of a gym, sometimes I can't stand it there. Shouldn't have even attempted the lift. Then I was just going to do triples, and I each time I would start to pick the bar up my body just wasn't feeling right. THEN I decided to do speed work and even that felt fucked up and wasn't working out. So I stopped deadlifts Then RDL's were shit because I couldn't hold onto the bar because of sweat, cut those short. One of those days!

Basically this same thing happening last thursday. Resorted to circuit training, which turned out well. I was owned by the end. Then I had to walk back to campus and I was so out of it and delirious, I just want to pass out and wake up in a shower with 3 naked brunette babes.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah niice RDL's regardless.

yeah shower with brunettes, mmmm.  I need some female.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> I just want to pass out and wake up in a shower with 3 naked brunette babes.



I count as 2 naked brunette babes, but I don't take showers.  Sorry.


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2006)

rut ro raggy....fufu feels like he is getting sick.


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Yeah niice RDL's regardless.
> 
> yeah shower with brunettes, mmmm.  I need some female.



thanks, those two sets managed to make my traps sore today.



CowPimp said:


> I count as 2 naked brunette babes, but I don't take showers.  Sorry.


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2006)

atleast my feeling sick could explain why most of my workout was shit yesterday.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> atleast my feeling sick could explain why most of my workout was shit yesterday.



Is BigDyl going to cum over and make you creamy chicken soup?


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Is BigDyl going to cum over and make you creamy chicken soup?



I can only hope. He also makes a great salami sandwhich with extra mayonaise just oozing out the sides.


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2006)

lawl, during lecture a couple weeks ago I mentioned something in class to the professor because I thought it was important for people to know. Well, he agreed and went more in depth with it in the class AND put it on the study guide. I'm the man! 

Hopefully it is a final question as well. We will see in an hour.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

what was it???  The suspense is killing me!


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what was it???  The suspense is killing me!



He was talking about gaining muscle mass and how fat gains also come along inevitabley. Then he gave pro bb-ers as an example of people who try to minimize fat gains with muscle gains and maximize LBM maintenance with losing fat. Then I said it should be known that they also take a ridiculous amounts of drugs to gain and maintance LBM(pros). I didn't want people thinking that they are doing it with just strict dieting because that is a common misconception. I'm assuming there will be a question, "what is the only way to gain muscle with losing or not gaining fat". Something like that.

That being said, time to go take my final exam. I'll miss that class.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

good luck!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> You have deciphered my secret riddle!!! Now come claim your prize.



LOL that's sic shit lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL that's sic shit lol.



Whateva! You know you want a piece of Fufski!


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2006)

everybody wants my fu stew.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> everybody wants my fu stew.





I want your mom.  Maybe you should rob a bank. That would get you to prison where you can lift and take it up the butt. Plus free food you cant lose fufu well maybe your ass virginity .


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I want your mom.  Maybe you should rob a bank. That would get you to prison where you can lift and take it up the butt. Plus free food you cant lose fufu well maybe your ass virginity .



  Good post.


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I want your mom.  Maybe you should rob a bank. That would get you to prison where you can lift and take it up the butt. Plus free food you cant lose fufu well maybe your ass virginity .



I'd rather just kill someone, much more gratifying that robbing a bank. Plus, what's the point of robbing if I get caught. Getting fucked in the ass sounds like my ideal vacation though.


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2006)

...I mean, I'm not gay or anything.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 16, 2006)

bahaha, what the hell is going on in this thread, lollercopter


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> ...I mean, I'm not gay or anything.



Your secrets safe with me


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Your secrets safe with me



in the heart shaped locket you wear around you neck?


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2006)

Well it is official. Fufu is sick. Woke up this day with a bad sore throat. I'm not congested though. Just feel really out of it. I think it is a flu, which is good because they don't linger like a cold.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> in the heart shaped locket you wear around you neck?



You are totally misinformed in dont know who the hell told you i where that on my neck.
























I wear it lower than my neck.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well it is official. Fufu is sick. Woke up this day with a bad sore throat. I'm not congested though. Just feel really out of it. I think it is a flu, which is good because they don't linger like a cold.



Oh man, that sucks dude. Don't try to over do it and go back to the gym too soon, or it might hit you all over again.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Oh man, that sucks dude. Don't try to over do it and go back to the gym too soon, or it might hit you all over again.



Well I still feel sick but not all that bad. I have a feeling I may wake up tommarow feeling better. Who knows. If I feel good I'll go to the gym, if I don't, no chance.

I've had a big appetite which is strange, usually my appetite sucks when I get sick. I think my body got too exausted from finals and gym and all this other bullshit going on in my life. I don't have another final till wednesday and I'm home so hopefully I can recoop. Just have to write one more fucking paper and take a test.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well I still feel sick but not all that bad. I have a feeling I may wake up tommarow feeling better. Who knows. If I feel good I'll go to the gym, if I don't, no chance.
> 
> I've had a big appetite which is strange, usually my appetite sucks when I get sick. I think my body got too exausted from finals and gym and all this other bullshit going on in my life. I don't have another final till wednesday and I'm home so hopefully I can recoop. Just have to write one more fucking paper and take a test.



Well good luck on the exam. I know it is hard, but try and wait an extra day before going back to the gym. I have had things come back full blow when I went back to the gym too soon.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hopefully you're not sick too long... I was sick like last thursday-satuday, then I was fine sunday and monday... Tuesday I worked out fairly hard, and then had work... Wednesday I woke up sick again... I still am a little bit now, but I think it's going away.... Hopefully.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 16, 2006)

awwww fufu and sean are both sick, isnt that so prethious...


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2006)

lawlawl


ummm, i just got up after 3 hours of sleep. I feel pretty shitty and I think a fever is setting. Looks like I am in for a rid.e.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawlawl
> 
> 
> Looks like I am in for a rid.e.



Are you at an amusement park?


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Being sick is the big ole no fun! I have had a cold myself for the past 4 days. I think I am now getting over it, thank god.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Are you at an amusement park?



yes the park de delerium


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Being sick is the big ole no fun! I have had a cold myself for the past 4 days. I think I am now getting over it, thank god.



The worst part about my sickness is the sore throat, it is hard to sleep. I don't like taking meds because I don't want to inhibit my recovery process though. I expect I'll be good a couple days. It just sucks because with finals and all. It'll all be over soon though.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

I just got my wife sick as well, haha for her.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> I just got my wife sick as well, haha for her.



That's not very nice .


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

I know maybe she will spank me later.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> I know maybe she will spank me later.



Sounds kinky.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

You have no idea.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

I just blitzed out a 7 page paper and revised in three hours. woooo, one more exam and I'm off for winter break. Still feeling sick though. I'll workout on tuesday if I feel better by then.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well it is official. Fufu is sick. Woke up this day with a bad sore throat. I'm not congested though. Just feel really out of it. I think it is a flu, which is good because they don't linger like a cold.


wow...you referred to yourself in the 3rd person...
maybe....The Fufu next time?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> The worst part about my sickness is the sore throat, it is hard to sleep. I don't like taking meds because I don't want to inhibit my recovery process though. I expect I'll be good a couple days. It just sucks because with finals and all. It'll all be over soon though.


funny you mention that...co-worker was having a tooth ache or something...he's one of those 'all natural, don't take meds for anything people'.
Guess the pain was getting to him..to the point where it was annoying me..
(compassionate, eh?)
So..I gave him one of my percosets(sp)...20 minutes later...he was in a fine disposition..and I had my peace...


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> funny you mention that...co-worker was having a tooth ache or something...he's one of those 'all natural, don't take meds for anything people'.
> Guess the pain was getting to him..to the point where it was annoying me..
> (compassionate, eh?)
> So..I gave him one of my percosets(sp)...20 minutes later...he was in a fine disposition..and I had my peace...



lawl, perscription pain killers usually do the trick! I take medications for certain things. I refuse to take meds for psychiatric reasons and usually won't for flus unless my fever gets too high. The body's temp raises in order to fight the disease, and lowering it with meds can just prolong the process, makes it easier to deal with though.

When I got my wisdom teeth I was all about the vicodin.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

I've got a few of those left too...I hate pills...but as a just in case...
have u tried herbal remedies?
I haven't...not too thrilled on the thought of ingesting 'crushed dophin dick' or whatever...


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 17, 2006)

i take vicodin as part of my workout preperations


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I've got a few of those left too...I hate pills...but as a just in case...
> have u tried herbal remedies?
> I haven't...not too thrilled on the thought of ingesting 'crushed dophin dick' or whatever...



lol, I have considered herbal remedies and things of eastern health practices, but I'd like to talk to someone who knew alot of the subject before utiziling those kind of methods. As you said, before I take some capped crushed dolphin dick I'd want to know exactly why.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> i take vicodin as part of my workout preperations


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 17, 2006)

fufu said:


>



fuck you fufu


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 17, 2006)

Don't worry Fufu, Andrew's on his man period... He needs to take it out on someone.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> fuck you fufu



come and get it!!!


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Don't worry Fufu, Andrew's on his man period... He needs to take it out on someone.



orly? hmmmm, maybe he should get that checked out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> lol, I have considered herbal remedies and things of eastern health practices, but I'd like to talk to someone who knew alot of the subject before utiziling those kind of methods. As you said, before I take some capped crushed dolphin dick I'd want to know exactly why.


Chuck Norris would know....


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> come and get it!!!



bahahaha


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Chuck Norris would know....



Chuck Norris would round house kick the dolphin and crush its dick with his eyes.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2006)

I've decided to initiate a cut over winter break. Sorry Sean, the fat wars are off for now! That gives me 5 weeks to lose about 10 lbs. Now, 10 lbs may sound like a lot but I'll lose a few lbs easy just in water weight from cutting down on the macros. I won't be going "low carb", but I will lower them. I'll probably lean up pretty well just cleaning up my diet seeing as it has gotten a little shitty at college. I'm 190 lbs currently and I just want to get back down to 180. 

Here is my plan of attack:
1.) lower daily cals to around 3000-3200
2.) cut out ALL shit food, none whatsoever besides one or maybe two cheat meals a week
3.) change up my program to train total body instead of upper/lower. I'll train total 3 times a week and stick with the 4-8 rep range. Nothing too high, nothing too low. I didn't want to stick with 4 days a week upper/lower because it can be pretty taxing and without a surplus of cals I could be asking for trouble. Along with 3 total body workouts a week, I will be doing a day of aerobic training via ciruit training with weights and bw movements(i'm also getting some bands I'm find out some stuff I can do with that). Besides that I will be doing no other form of cardiovascular training.
4.) for supplements I still have a 2/3 bottle full of lean fuel extreme. I'm primary using the supplement for the 200 mgs of caffiene per serving to help oxidize fat. It also helps with decreasing my appetite. I haven't used any kind of supplement containing caffiene(or any caffiene for that matter) in a good 10 months or so, so it should be quite effective. I don't like staying on any stimulants for too long, I may only use it for a few weeks.

After this is over who knows...maybe I'll continue to stick with total body x3 + circuit day. Probably not thought, unless I find I really like it. I'll want to try something new regardless. I'm thinking Westside would be a good idea. I'd love to set some new PR's at 10 lbs lighter bodyweight. I think I could finally get that x2 bw squat and get a x2.5 bw deadlift. this is of course if I don't run into any injuries. I'll also be keeping an eye out on raw PL meets.

I'm excited to start losing some flabness and get down to <10% bf again. meow!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2006)

Good luck with your cut, fufu!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow thats like 3 of us who decided to start cutting this week.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Good luck with your cut, fufu!



Thanks, DOMSy.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Wow thats like 3 of us who decided to start cutting this week.



I guess it is just that time, eh?


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

I know it is time to start cutting. I got a little to flabby! Good game plan I like it. I think I am going to cut back to 3 times a week with weights as well. You made a very good point. 

Whats your bf at now?


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> I know it is time to start cutting. I got a little to flabby! Good game plan I like it. I think I am going to cut back to 3 times a week with weights as well. You made a very good point.
> 
> Whats your bf at now?



Around 12 I think.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 18, 2006)

I came here to leave some kind of feedback in your journal and I'm going to do it, damn it!

Good luck with the cut. Ten pounds is no biggy.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> I came here to leave some kind of feedback in your journal and I'm going to do it, damn it!
> 
> Good luck with the cut. Ten pounds is no biggy.



lawl, thanks Squag. Sorry I couldn't have a recent workout up, been sick.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 18, 2006)

wtf your avatar...!


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> wtf your avatar...!



robokiki will pwn you!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

the world


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 19, 2006)

P-funk said:


> the world



P-funk loves prancing in the meddows.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> P-funk loves prancing in the meddows.



actually, I love waterfalls of caaaarrrrrraaameeeeel.


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2006)

GOD DAMN!!! I am so fucking out of it today. No training for me. This fucking flu/cold is owning me. 

I guess I'll see how I feel on thursday.

On a better note: 
I've started cleaning up my diet.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 19, 2006)

Get better fu ster. eat ya oranges


----------



## KelJu (Dec 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> GOD DAMN!!! I am so fucking out of it today. No training for me. This fucking flu/cold is owning me.
> 
> I guess I'll see how I feel on thursday.
> 
> ...



 


At least you're done with the semester, so you can be sick in peace. Get Well.


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2006)

KelJu said:


> At least you're done with the semester, so you can be sick in peace. Get Well.



I will be tommarow! One...more...final...........gack!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

hairball?


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hairball?



Yeah


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 19, 2006)

cleaning up you diet, thats no fun, what about the fat wars with sean... he just had donatos pizza on sunday night, mcdonalds on monday night, and mcdonalds again tonight... youre gonna let him win!?


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> cleaning up you diet, thats no fun, what about the fat wars with sean... he just had donatos pizza on sunday night, mcdonalds on monday night, and mcdonalds again tonight... youre gonna let him win!?



lol, I don't know if Sean wants you to reveal his secret methods!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> lol, I don't know if Sean wants you to reveal his secret methods!



True Story, I need to keep my secret bulking methods safe so I can write a book and profit from it.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2006)

Cutting weight?  Only homos cut weight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Cutting weight?  Only homos cut weight.



I concur...


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Cutting weight?  Only homos cut weight.



No arguements here!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> No arguements here!



Fufu's come out of the closet... I mean, I knew it had to happen eventually... With all his love for kittens, plus the fact that he thinks drunk girls outside his dorm window are annoying...


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Fufu's come out of the closet... I mean, I knew it had to happen eventually... With all his love for kittens, plus the fact that he thinks drunk girls outside his dorm window are annoying...



If you heard them, god damn, they were annoying!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> If you heard them, god damn, they were annoying!!!



Lol


----------



## KelJu (Dec 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Fufu's come out of the closet... I mean, I knew it had to happen eventually... With all his love for kittens, plus the fact that he thinks drunk girls outside his dorm window are annoying...



WTF is this shit, I love kittens and pussy. That did sound pretty gay.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 21, 2006)

you know you want a 64oz cola, 2x triple cheese burgers and a large fry...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> If you heard them, god damn, they were annoying!!!



That's why you use CP's suggestion... All they need is a pacifier.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

Got shitty sleep last night. Sleep has been shitty past week and a half. Never the less I feel really motivated for this cut and I foresee no trouble sticking to the strict diet. Not going to start lean fuel extreme until my sleeping pattern gets better.

Not sure if I am working out today because I'm fucking tired and have a horrible headache.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

That's it! I'm going! It will help me sleep tonight.


----------



## Double D (Dec 21, 2006)

So hows the diet going? Mine hasnt did me any favors, so time to cancel for a few weeks.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

Double D said:


> So hows the diet going? Mine hasnt did me any favors, so time to cancel for a few weeks.



What do you mean?

I just started the cut today...so it is good so far.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

Today's workout -

conventional deadlifts - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 8 reps at 315 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 315 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 315 lbs

front squats 
set #1 - 8 reps at 185 lbs

felt really queezy, called it quits. 

I started back light, but 8 rep deadlifts are never fun. I hadn't done conventional in a while either. Ahrg. 

Today when I was doing front squats some guy came up to me and said, "hey hey, look, do them the right way." Then he set up the bar crossing his arms. Then he said I'd blow my shoulder out if I did them the way I was. Through nausau and panting I just replied, "that's the way olympic lifters do it." Then he was like, "are you talking about the pull and snatch?". He was mixing up all these olympic lifting terms and I was too taxed to really say anything. He just concluded by telling me I'd blow out my shoulder again seemed pissed I didn't take his advice.

It is funny because he is by far the biggest guy to ever be in that gym, he's built like and ox and I've only seen him there like 4 times. I'm suprised he even talked to me. I didn't feel like arguing biomechanics and quite honestly I doubt I could because I was so tired. Just let it be.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

note to self: don't do high rep deadlifts when returning from a sickness.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, that's probably not the best idea in the world. But at least you got a lot done. 8x315 for 3 sets of deadlifts is quite a bit while recovering from being sick. Nice front squats, too. You were smart to call it quits when you felt like puking though.

Just curious, do you prefer conventional or sumo?


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Yeah, that's probably not the best idea in the world. But at least you got a lot done. 8x315 for 3 sets of deadlifts is quite a bit while recovering from being sick. Nice front squats, too. You were smart to call it quits when you felt like puking though.
> 
> Just curious, do you prefer conventional or sumo?



Yeah I am glad I stopped too. I didn't think 3x8 w/ 315 would be too bad seeing as I've done 3x10 a while ago and I am capable of doing 3x12(all sumo), but conventional stance showed me a thing or two. Weight on the front squats was really light for me too, but thank you for the kind words. 

I prefer sumo, I've been using it for the past um....really long time. I pretty much pull sumo exclusively. I feel like I can keep the bar closer to my center of mass alot better than conventional stance. Sumo just feels really natural to do, plus I can pull alot more weight with it. I try to put some conventional stance in there sometimes for good measure. It is weird because I like squatting with a narrow stance. I definantly felt my glutes and hams owned from today's style of deadlifts though!


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

A different person today told me that I could tear cartilage in my wrists if I don't use straps. Everyones a fucking know-it-all today!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> A different person today told me that I could tear cartilage in my wrists if I don't use straps. Everyones a fucking know-it-all today!



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL fucking dumb asses. You can get injured ether way ,but it is probably best to hold the weight versus having 300+ pounds hang from your wrists cutting into your nerves and blood flow leading into your hands.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

Total Cals: 750
1 cup dry oats
1 scoop whey
1 cup of frozen blueberries & raspberries
1 cup skim milk
1 cup %1 cottage cheese low sodium
4 fish oil caps

total cals: 550
2 scoops whey
1 cup skim milk
1 large apple
1 large banana

total cals: 850
5.25 ounces of cooked organic ground beef
2 tblspoons of ketchup
2 tblspoons of balsalmic dressing(olive oil base)
2 pieces of organic sprouted bread w/ flax
large serving of baby romain lettuce

total cals: 800
1 packet of tuna
2 ½ tblspoons of canola mayo
2 pieces of organic sprouted flax seed bread
serving of organic sour kraut

total cals: 300 cals
1 cup of %1 low sodium cottage cheese
1 tblspoon of natural peanut butter
2 fish oil caps

daily caloric total: 3250


----------



## Nate K (Dec 21, 2006)

gotta jack up the, cals/huge mass of food, with all this healthy food....FOOD


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> A different person today told me that I could tear cartilage in my wrists if I don't use straps. Everyones a fucking know-it-all today!




uhhh, didnt you know you can tear cartilage in your wrists if you dont use lube whilst whacking off!?!??


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

Nate K said:


> gotta jack up the, cals/huge mass of food, with all this healthy food....FOOD



lol, I don't even understand this post!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> conventional deadlifts - RI 2 minutes
> set #1 - 8 reps at 315 lbs
> ...


 
Dude, that's some sick deadlifting for your weight. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Dude, that's some sick deadlifting for your weight. Good stuff.



ty ty.

I hope to pull a new PR after I cut my weight down a bit.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok I give up.  What are dry oats?  Are you dipping a measuring cup into the Quaker Oats box and then eating out of your serving?  Ever Oatmeal Ive eaten is not dry.  

(Not being a smartass.....or a dumbass, I am really asking, whats the diff. between dry and wet oats?)


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> ty ty.
> 
> I hope to pull a new PR after I cut my weight down a bit.



Come to think of it, with a 2 min rest, that IS a good workout.  Id be real out of breath in the middle of the 2nd set with that weight.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ok I give up.  What are dry oats?  Are you dipping a measuring cup into the Quaker Oats box and then eating out of your serving?  Ever Oatmeal Ive eaten is not dry.
> 
> (Not being a smartass.....or a dumbass, I am really asking, whats the diff. between dry and wet oats?)



Oh, well, dry oats are just uncooked oats straight out of the box. When I pour milk or water on them and microwave them they nearly double in volume. So what I am really eating is around 2 cups of cooked oats. I just use 1 cup dry oats because that is easier to measure and correlate with the nutritional facts.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Come to think of it, with a 2 min rest, that IS a good workout.  Id be real out of breath in the middle of the 2nd set with that weight.



Thanks, it was pretty hard, but not nearly my best. Well actually it was my best, for conventional stance though. Not for deadlifting in general though.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2006)

I really like conventional, but I am biased cuz I started working out with that form, so its closest to heart.  Sumos are what herniated my disk.

So dry oats is milk poured on them, just not cooked?  Microwaved is considered cooking them isnt it?

I cook oats with...say 1.5 cups of water, 1/2 of oats, a cunt hair of salt.  And I boil it until theres no more water left and its mud.

<~confused.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I really like conventional, but I am biased cuz I started working out with that form, so its closest to heart.  Sumos are what herniated my disk.
> 
> So dry oats is milk poured on them, just not cooked?  Microwaved is considered cooking them isnt it?
> 
> ...



Dry oats is what what I measure. I'm not actually eating them dry. 1 1/2 cups of water with 1/2 cup of pats? Damn, lol, I use 3/4 cup of milk when I cook 1 cup of dry oats.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2006)

The measurements were just for example.  I usually eat my oatmeal with a protein shake, so its kind of a low serving even though the oats expand.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


>



This one is the best!



Those are some sweet pix.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)

lol


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lol



Those are my two lesbian mothers. I guess they are right, I can be alot of work sometimes.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> Those are my two lesbian mothers.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 22, 2006)

Fufu owns a DELI!


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Fufu owns a DELI!



How dare you call it a deli!!!

It is Fufu's restaurant and cafe! Only the best, oui!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> How dare you call it a deli!!!
> 
> It is Fufu's restaurant and cafe! Only the best, oui!



The question is do you make candy?


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> The question is do you make candy?



How dare you say that! No respectable deli makes candy! Non non non!


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)

Fufu is indescisive. Cut or no cut, maintain or gain? total body or no total body? stick with upper/lower? Start westside? What about circuit training? My friend wants me to start traing bjj with him over the winter break, how will I tally that in? AHRGRGG!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> How dare you say that! No respectable deli makes candy! Non non non!




you forgot about the Chinese deli lol 

http://www.engbeetin.com/images/products/chinese_deli/peanut_candy.jpg


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)

I just had an epiphany! What if I did a heavy upper day, a heavy lower day, a lighter total body day and a circuit day? Hm....


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)

Today's workout - 

chin ups (neutral grip) - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 12 reps *PR*
set #2 - 7 reps

from dead hang, both to failure

single arm db rows - RI 90 seconds
5x5 w/ 100 lbs

these got progressively easier...

flat DB bench - RI 90 seconds
5x5 w/ x2 80 lbs

these got progressively harder near the end

cable curls close grip - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 100 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 110 lbs

close grip cable pushdowns - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps at 170 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 180 lbs

stretch

Alright workout. I think the chins were a PR, not entirely sure but it has been a fucking long time since I have done more than 8 reps on those. So for reference purposes also I want to lable it a PR. Workout was tough, first official workout back in 9 days. Strength feels a bit down. I completed it as planned though. I hope I can handle the squats tommarow. Hopefully the deadlifts on thursday gave my lower musculature a nice kick-start.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice chins fu ster your gonna have to add some weight next time.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 24, 2006)

Good job, throw some negatives with those chins....ew baby, or some partials at the bottom or top.  If you enjoy sore biceps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 24, 2006)

merry Christmas fufu!


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

today's workout - 

olympic squats
3x5 w/ 285 

knee started hurting, glutes started hurting, felt tight, squats didn't go too smoothly. I had to do really slow negatives to accomplish them. Shit wasn't working so I left. Fuck.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 24, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Good job, throw some negatives with those chins....ew baby, or some partials at the bottom or top.  If you enjoy sore biceps.



Ive done negatives and jesus, its tough.  Boring and (hopefully) long, but effective.

Oh and fu, at least you showed up today.  I did too.  Nothing like working out on a day when everyone uses the day to 'relax.'

"Relax...jesus, get the fuck outta here.


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ive done negatives and jesus, its tough.  Boring and (hopefully) long, but effective.
> 
> Oh and fu, at least you showed up today.  I did too.  Nothing like working out on a day when everyone uses the day to 'relax.'
> 
> "Relax...jesus, get the fuck outta here.



I was looking forward to having a good workout. I felt great, I foam rolled and stretched, every light was green on the way down. Then I get shat upon.


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

I need to start something new and fresh, I'm currently in program limbo.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> I need to start something new and fresh, I'm currently in program limbo.



The Three-Day-Squat from the 5x5 did some great things for my legs.   I plan on doing something upper body like that.  Maybe T-Bar Rows three times a week and build a routine around that.

Maybe I'll bastardize P/RR/S around it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The Three-Day-Squat from the 5x5 did some great things for my legs.   I plan on doing something upper body like that.  Maybe T-Bar Rows three times a week and build a routine around that.
> 
> Maybe I'll bastardize P/RR/S around it.



Those are possibilities. Basically anything is a possibility because I don't even know what my goals are.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Those are possibilities. Basically anything is a possibility because I don't even know what my goals are.


Then give the 5x5 a try.  It did wonders for me.


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Then give the 5x5 a try.  It did wonders for me.



Could you PM me the program?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 24, 2006)

I think he meant he *wonder*ed why the hell he was doing it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ive done negatives and jesus, its tough.  Boring and (hopefully) long, but effective.
> 
> Oh and fu, at least you showed up today.  I did too.  Nothing like working out on a day when everyone uses the day to 'relax.'
> 
> "Relax...jesus, get the fuck outta here.



Hi my name is Brutus I'm a liftaholic. *hi Brutus*

Shit id lift on Christmas if i didn't have to take time off.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Those are possibilities. Basically anything is a possibility because I don't even know what my goals are.



Well you gotta have goals. Set some before you set a program up.


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Well you gotta have goals. Set some before you set a program up.



I think you missed my point.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Those are possibilities. Basically anything is a possibility because *I don't even know what my goals are*.



... Thanks for the encouraging words/ video, fufu. That video cracks me up.

It sounds like you are having a hard time too...
So what's up with you? Why are you so down? Is it just your lack of focus/ motivation or is something bigger bugging you? How's your life outside the gym? 

Sounds like you need to create a program that excites you enough to want to train. 

Sounds like you need a challenge. What about doing some difficult BW stuff (like pistols, one- arm handstand holds, strap pushups and rows, towel pullups, mixed pushups rolling a medicine ball from one side to the other etc.) mixed with some unilateral DB stuff (like one-arm snatches, one-arm bench press, one-arm overhead presses, roll outs) And create a new warm up to work on your conditioning- I like rope work/ burpees. When I get stronger I am going to start skipping again. Just some ideas. I love bare bones' workouts with limited equipment. If I had the money (and was at 100% health wise I would buy some KB's). Anyway keep your chin up and remember your mind is your strongest muscle- don't let it get dull.


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ... Thanks for the encouraging words/ video, fufu. That video cracks me up.
> 
> It sounds like you are having a hard time too...
> So what's up with you? Why are you so down? Is it just your lack of focus/ motivation or is something bigger bugging you? How's your life outside the gym?
> ...




Wowy, that finds me to be a helpful little paragraph there. I've been thinking of instead finding a program already made, I would rather make one up with  a bunch of cool stuff I could progress at, along with some of the stuff I've been doing a while. I may be getting some things for christmas that could influence what I decide to do. I plan on making one up soon. However, I've planned to do alot of things and not stuck with them, agh. We will see.

and that thing about the mind being the most powerful muscle...how true it is.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2006)

I like the 5x5 routine.

you can do lots of different things though.  You can even create something if you want.

My program now is basically, a power exercise, a high tension strength exercise and then non-competing supersets to work on metabolic conditioning and to increase work rate.


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I like the 5x5 routine.
> 
> you can do lots of different things though.  You can even create something if you want.
> 
> My program now is basically, a power exercise, a high tension strength exercise and then non-competing supersets to work on metabolic conditioning and to increase work rate.



I got some bands, adjustable DB's up to 50 lbs, light jumpstretch band, and the coc trainer. I decided to devote one of my training days to just using those sort of things in my basement. It is gonna be wicked fun. 

just a few things I have thought of, band scap retractions, band push ups, standing unilateral ovrhd press, db snatch, goblet squats, db swings


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> I got some bands, adjustable DB's up to 50 lbs, light jumpstretch band, and the coc trainer. I decided to devote one of my training days to just using those sort of things in my basement. It is gonna be wicked fun.
> 
> just a few things I have thought of, band scap retractions, band push ups, standing unilateral ovrhd press, db snatch, goblet squats, db swings



so use all that shit as intense circuits for metabolic conditioning.

You could so something like

mon- lower body strength work
wed- upper strength work
fri- total body conditioning

or

mon- lower strength
tues- upper strength
wed- off
thurs- total body conditioning
fri- off
sat- total body conditioning
sun- off


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 25, 2006)

Someones in the zone.


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2006)

P-funk said:


> so use all that shit as intense circuits for metabolic conditioning.
> 
> You could so something like
> 
> ...



I will take your suggestions into account when I devise a plan tonight.


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Someones in the zone.



Nice bush warbler.

I'm excited about starting something new!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 25, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Hi my name is Brutus I'm a liftaholic. *hi Brutus*
> 
> Shit id lift on Christmas if i didn't have to take time off.



I'm gonna lift i dont feel drained at all so its on.


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I'm gonna lift i dont feel drained at all so its on.



What are you going to train?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> What are you going to train?



Upper with emphasis on lats and shoulders.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, FuFu!


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Merry Christmas, FuFu!



happy holidays Burner, what do you have planned for the new year?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

working the club....at midnight...I'm gonna find as many cute girls to kiss as possible...

You?


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> working the club....at midnight...I'm gonna find as many cute girls to kiss as possible...
> 
> You?



Ummmmm, no clue. Probably hanging with some friends.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

what are you doing on-line today? I'm at work...


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> what are you doing on-line today? I'm at work...



Listening to some new music I got and checking IM! Writing up my new program too...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

well...hook it up! Let's see what ya got.


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2006)

lol, I only have one movement written down.  I'm checking through all those T-nation, "exercises you have never tried" before I start putting stuff down. This is the fun part though.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

I just posted my favorite Christmas Story motivation from T-nation...


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok, well weight is down to 187(amazing what a day of going off counting cals can do). I am going to start my new program today. I'm not done making it but I can still start it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 26, 2006)

I was still at 189lbs this AM . Nothing like some good Christmas cinnamon rolls and chocolates.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Today's workout -

workout I:a - upper strength

flat bench press - RI 90 seconds
5x3 w/ 195 lbs

single arm DB row - RI 90 seconds
3x3 each side w/ 120 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable pulldowns - RI 75 seconds
3x4 w/ 95 lbs *PR*

DB lateral raises - RI 75 seconds
2x8 each side w/ 30 lbs

cable close grip pushdowns - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at 190 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 200 lbs *PR*

stretch

Awesome workout. Everything went smoothly and I set some new PR's.  Next time I do this workout I will bump the weight up on everything.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> lol, I only have one movement written down.  I'm checking through all those T-nation, "exercises you have never tried" before I start putting stuff down. This is the fun part though.



I made a post in Training for all of those articles.

Give the Zercher Good-mornings a try.  Another good one is the Overhead Squat.  It looks gimmicky, but it'll work the shit out of your core.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I made a post in Training for all of those articles.
> 
> Give the Zercher Good-mornings a try.  Another good one is the Overhead Squat.  It looks gimmicky, but it'll work the shit out of your core.



I really like the zercher good-morning, but I it hurts the crook of my elbows when I want to load the weight I want to use. I've played around with overhead squats, they are no joke.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> I really like the zercher good-morning, but I it hurts the crook of my elbows when I want to load the weight I want to use. I've played around with overhead squats, they are no joke.



Fair enough.  I've another you that you can try.  Do the Decline Triceps Extensions.  It's just like it sounds.  Put the bench on a decline, pick up some DBs and put them straight up, then do the extension movement.

They his the triceps pretty well.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Fair enough.  I've another you that you can try.  Do the Decline Triceps Extensions.  It's just like it sounds.  Put the bench on a decline, pick up some DBs and put them straight up, then do the extension movement.
> 
> They his the triceps pretty well.



Hmm, I will consider those.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Hope your christmas was merry.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 26, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I made a post in Training for all of those articles.
> 
> Give the Zercher Good-mornings a try.  Another good one is the Overhead Squat.  It looks gimmicky, but it'll work the shit out of your core.



OH squats are very demanding, you need to have proper flexibility before you attempt them

Oh yea, FuFu, buy some KB's already


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> OH squats are very demanding, you need to have proper flexibility before you attempt them
> 
> Oh yea, FuFu, buy some KB's already



Yeah, about the overhead squats. At the bottom portion of the lift my mid/upper back feels really tight when I hit the bottom portion of the lift.

I want to get some kettlebells but those things are expensive! Atleast on the site I was on.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> I want to get some balls....


Hey Fu! Way to go, man....admitting it is the 1st step! baby steps!


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Fu! Way to go, man....admitting it is the 1st step! baby steps!


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

I just ate a ton of shrimp, brown rice, and avocado...and I could still go for that large pizza.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> I just ate a ton of shrimp, brown rice, and avocado...and I could still go for that large pizza.



Since the holidays are over, I'm really making an effort to clean up my shitty diet.  Just knowing I can't eat whatever I want is killing me.

And I'm sitting right next to a $50 box of Ms. Cavanaugh's candy!!!  

I feel your pain, fufu!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just tried a 'breakfast bar' protein bar I got with my shipment of supplements....blech! 

That's a great pic, Fu....funny!


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 26, 2006)

fufu said:


>



hahahahahahaha


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> hahahahahahaha



You bring the heroin, I'll bring the coke!


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Did you ever decide on westside or not?


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Double D said:


> Did you ever decide on westside or not?



Not right now, making my own program.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh I see make me post all of that about westside then you dont do it. I see how it is. No actually they say the best workout is the one that fits you best.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh I see make me post all of that about westside then you dont do it. I see how it is. No actually they say the best workout is the one that fits you best.



lol, I may end up using it at some point. Just not for now.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah well are you still on your cut?


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Nah, I screwed that.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Also, my gym isn't really suited for westside. It calls for alot of max effort stuff and I can rarely get a good spot in the gym. Also I can perform certain max effort lifts I would want to like rack pulls, box squats, and suspended squats because my gym's squat rack isn't adjustable.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

This is true, you always need a good spot to be safe with westside.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

Weight is 188.5 today...not training till later because of a dentist appointment.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Weight is 188.5 today...not training till later because of a dentist appointment.


Cleaning?


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Cleaning?



Nope, a couple small cavaties. Fucking ghey shit too. I ate no candy nor did I drink soda, I flossed twice a day, brushed twice.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nope, a couple small cavaties. Fucking ghey shit too. I ate no candy nor did I drink soda, I flossed twice a day, brushed twice.



That sucks fufu. But at least you had a good workout with some very strong Db rows there! Did you have a good Christmas?


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> That sucks fufu. But at least you had a good workout with some very strong Db rows there! Did you have a good Christmas?



Thanks...Christmas was pretty good, how was yours?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Thanks...Christmas was pretty good, how was yours?



Pretty good fufu. I cant wait for new years.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nope, a couple small cavaties. Fucking ghey shit too. I ate no candy nor did I drink soda, I flossed twice a day, brushed twice.


While you're there, ask them how it could have happened.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

I had a neighboor who always did everything she could to keep her teath clean. But she always had atleast 6 cavities everytime she went to the dentist. She had something wrong with her calcium levels I do believe.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 27, 2006)

lawl


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 27, 2006)

the cavaties are probably from sperm burrowing where ever they can


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 27, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> the cavaties are probably from sperm burrowing where ever they can


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

Actually, one of my teeth is rotated and exposes this one part on the next tooth over. Makes it more susceptible to cavaties. It was done in 10 minutes thought! No novacaine, but some pain.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



lawl, so nice of you to drop in!! How is the diet going?


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

Today's workout - 

lower strength

PL squats 
warm ups - set of 135 and 225
set #1 - 3 reps at 295 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 300 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at 300 lbs
set #4 - 3 reps at 300 lbs
set #5 - 3 reps at 300 lbs

bb RDL's 
set #1 - 5 reps at 275 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps at 315 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps at 325 lbs
set #4 - 5 reps at 335 lbs *PR*

unilateral leg press 
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at 255 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at 195 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each leg at 195 lbs

last two sets of unilateral leg press were done at the deepest setting possible

seated leg curl 
set #1 - 8 reps at 210 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 215 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 210 lbs the last two reps on this set were shitty ROM

db static holds 
set #1 - 52 seconds at x2 95 lbs 

stretch

Awesome workout! I haven't been in the groove like I was today in a while. It went strong and I was completely satisfied with it. First time successfully using the PL style squats, they felt awesome. I usually hate having the bar set low, but it felt fine and squats were nice and deep. I am really psyched about the PL style squats now. I originally planned on doing box squats but there was nothing stable I could find ATM. There may have been some things but the gym was packed and alot of stuff was being used. Glutes felt uncomfortable during/after squats, but I did a thorough stretch afterwards and they felt so relaxed and loosened up. 

I was worried about my knee, but it gave me a break today and didn't hurt too much. After squats it felt fine. I think wearing long pants helps keep them really warmed up.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Very solid workout. Looking strong as well. Nice work on your PR.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> Very solid workout. Looking strong as well. Nice work on your PR.



Thanks Dubs.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 27, 2006)

When Jane initially met Tarzan in the jungle,
she was attracted to him, and during her questions
about his life, she asked him how he had sex?

" Tarzan not know sex " he replied.

Jane explained to him what sex was.


Tarzan said " Oh,....Tarzan use knot hole in trunk of tree. "


Horrified Jane said, " Tarzan you have it all wrong, but I will 
show you how to do it properly. "


She took off her clothing and laid down on the ground.
" Here " she said, pointing to her privates, " you must put it in
here. "


Tarzan removed his loin cloth, showing Jane his considerable 
manhood, stepped closer to her and kicked her in the crotch!
Jane rolled around in agony for what seemed like an eternity.


Eventually she managed to grasp for air and screamed
" What did you do that for ? "


Tarzan replied, " check for squirrel first. "


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> When Jane initially met Tarzan in the jungle,
> she was attracted to him, and during her questions
> about his life, she asked him how he had sex?
> 
> ...



rofl


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 27, 2006)

I hate you and your squats.  They always seem to be awesome.  Bastard.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I hate you and your squats.  They always seem to be awesome.  Bastard.



lol, thanks!... I think.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> lol, thanks!... I think.



I love you.  Let's make babies.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I love you.  Let's make babies.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> When Jane initially met Tarzan in the jungle,
> she was attracted to him, and during her questions
> about his life, she asked him how he had sex?
> 
> ...



Thats good lol.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

Weight is 190 lbs this morning.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Weight is 190 lbs this morning.


 
You're cutting right? Do you have a target weight/bf % or do you just wanna see how lean you can get?


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> You're cutting right? Do you have a target weight/bf % or do you just wanna see how lean you can get?



lol, I decided not to go through with the cut. I have alot of other things on my mind and usually when I cut my workouts don't go so stellar. Didn't want any extra stress. I have still cut out most of the bad foods.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> lol, I decided not to go through with the cut. I have alot of other things on my mind and usually when I cut my workouts don't go so stellar. Didn't want any extra stress. I have still cut out most of the bad foods.


 
Hah, well unfortunately that's my definition of a "cut." I just "cut" the real bad shit out of my diet.  

I hear ya on the suffering workouts though. Thats why I decided to cut when I come back off my layoff, at least  I'll have a good excuse for being weak.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Hah, well unfortunately that's my definition of a "cut." I just "cut" the real bad shit out of my diet.
> 
> I hear ya on the suffering workouts though. Thats why I decided to cut when I come back off my layoff, at least  I'll have a good excuse for being weak.



Yeah, in a different scenario I may have cut some bf. I kinda wanted to stick around 180 lbs in case of a PL meet so I could make the 181 weight class. I don't see any meets coming up, atleast not till next summer. So I might as well put on some more weight and get stronger and maybe I can be a decent 198 lb-er.

I've really cut down my saturated fats since I've been on break...I've been craving pizza for the past three days. No matter how much I eat I am always hungry for pizza!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yeah, in a different scenario I may have cut some bf. I kinda wanted to stick around 180 lbs in case of a PL meet so I could make the 181 weight class. I don't see any meets coming up, atleast not till next summer. So I might as well put on some more weight and get stronger and maybe I can be a decent 198 lb-er.
> 
> I've really cut down my saturated fats since I've been on break...I've been craving pizza for the past three days. No matter how much I eat I am always hungry for pizza!



Hey im closeing in on you fufu im 183.2


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Weight is 191.5 today....how the fuck am I gaining so much weight so fast. I better take a huge shit today.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Ah yes, the big shit has come...189.5.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

And women say men have no idea what its like to give birth lol.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

I give two pound ass babies every other day!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey fufu thought you might find this cool. Its for lifters in gear. http://www.elitefts.com/documents/elite.htm


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> I give two pound ass babies every other day!



LOL .


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmmm interesting link. I can't apply it too much to myself though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 29, 2006)

Rachel Stevens- ex S Club 7 member


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Rachel Stevens- ex S Club 7 member



Oooooo nice. Thank you  

Although, she doesn't look as good in that picture than the videos.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

This was their only good song (probably around 1999 or 2000).  Quite a refreshing little beat on this one!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh yea, this was their other good song.....a little more of a 'pillow talk' type of jam, but still nice.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> This was their only good song (probably around 1999 or 2000).  Quite a refreshing little beat on this one!



lol, nice! Looks like Miami, South beach. (hometown)

lol, I remember when I visited Ireland they always fucking played S club 7 on the music video channel. They played the strangest vids...alot of Wham, S club, and some band named Dodgey.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Today's workout -

total body conditioning

warm ups - high knees - 45 seconds, glute bridges 2x15, TKE's 2x12(each leg)
static glute stretching

superset #1 - 60 sec RI
renegade rows x12(each side)
DB push ups x12
x2

superset #2 - 60 sec RI
fixed band rotation punches x12 (each side)
standing fixed band scapula retractions x12
x2

superset #3 - 60 sec RI
goblet jump squats x12 at 30 lbs
unilateral RDL's - x12 at 30 lbs(each side)
x2

superset #4 - 60 sec RI
DB snatch - x12 at 25 lbs (each side)
standing fixed band rows - x12
x2

superset #5 - 
3 basic rotator cuff movements x12 (each side) all with 15 lbs, no rest in between


superset #6 - RI 60 sec
coc trainer x5 each hand
pinch grip plate wrist extentions x12 with two 2.5 lb plates
x3

60 seconds rest in between supersets

stretch

Wooooooo, fun workout. The entire workout was a PR so no sense in marking it for everything I suppose. I was pretty tired doing it, but not extremely exausted. I did most of it barefoot, I could definitely feel my foot being worked more, especially on the unilateral RDL's. Glutes felt tight at first but after stretching during the warm up they felt fine. No knee pain throughout the workout! Which is good considering the jump squats and snatches.

I like training in the privacy of my own basement. I can workout barefoot, blast my own music, grunt, swear, etc.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> lol, nice! Looks like Miami, South beach. (hometown)
> 
> lol, I remember when I visited Ireland they always fucking played S club 7 on the music video channel. They played the strangest vids...alot of Wham, S club, and some band named Dodgey.



you are from South Beach?  i thought you were from Mass.  Did you just move there to go to school?


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you are from South Beach?  i thought you were from Mass.  Did you just move there to go to school?



Nah, I was born in Miami(Coral Gables). Mass is like the.....5th place I've lived? It goes Miami, Portugal, Columbia, Texas, several places in MA, Angola, back to MA. I've lived in Mass the longest out of anywhere but I don't consider myself a masshole.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nah, I was born in Miami(Coral Gables). Mass is like the.....5th place I've lived? It goes Miami, Portugal, Columbia, Texas, several places in MA, Angola, back to MA. I've lived in Mass the longest out of anywhere but I don't consider myself a masshole.



damn, why so much moving around?

Coral Gables is a nice place.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 29, 2006)

Portugal and Columbia!? WTF mate? Did you learn those languages?


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> damn, why so much moving around?
> 
> Coral Gables is a nice place.



My father's job + an internship. Coral Gables is very nice. Coconut Grove is right near there, I love that place. I plan on moving back eventually.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Portugal and Columbia!? WTF mate? Did you learn those languages?



I used to know Portuguese but I stopped using it passed age 4...so I forget everything pretty much. It could have come in handy in Angola because it was a Portuguese colony. As for spanish, never really got into that. I was able to spend most of my time in these missionary schools with people who spoke English. 

It is wierd living in those places for my early childhood because there is a large chunk of the American culture I totally missed out on. Like people will still be like "you ever see that episode of so and so". I'm like...never heard of it. People are like "wtfmate, how have you not heard of it"


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

I have never did anything like this workout. I have seen renegade rows before, but I cant recall them, what are they?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Your certainly gonna be conditioned after that fufu.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Your certainly gonna be conditioned after that fufu.



It was tough, but they will get tougher!


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> I have never did anything like this workout. I have seen renegade rows before, but I cant recall them, what are they?



Yeah it is new to me too. 

This is a renegade row.







You alternate. It is like a dynamic plank. I do them with DB's so they are less stable, which isn't nessecarily a bad thing.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats right, I recall those now. You using kettleballs?


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Nope, I said DB's.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> It was tough, but they will get tougher!



It feels good to do some aerobic/conditioning work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> damn, why so much moving around?



Witness protection program. 

Cool workout- are you going to stick to those exercises or are you going to do something different each time? I like one arm snatches. How did you find the band work? I have never used bands to punch with. For the renegade rows/ pushups you could put the band over your back with the ends under your hands- for some added resistance.

Getting a cheap weight vest would be nice- but all the ones I have seen are a bit expensive. Someone told me walmart sells a cheap vest but I think they only sell them in the states, not canada... I'm going to check it out...


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Witness protection program.
> 
> Cool workout- are you going to stick to those exercises or are you going to do something different each time? I like one arm snatches. How did you find the band work? I have never used bands to punch with. For the renegade rows/ pushups you could put the band over your back with the ends under your hands- for some added resistance.
> 
> Getting a cheap weight vest would be nice- but all the ones I have seen are a bit expensive. Someone told me walmart sells a cheap vest but I think they only sell them in the states, not canada... I'm going to check it out...



I'll be swapping some stuff, keeping alot of it though. I really like the renegade rows+DB push up combo. Jumping goblet squats are fun too. I will be doing another conditioning day too(starting next week). So I will have plenty of room for other stuff. I like the band stuff, it is really fun, but I feel like I will break the bands. However, those things are supposed to be super tough and I don't even stretch them close to their limit. Bands are also great for stretching! I've done a few of those band push ups for fun, they are good. Didn't think of the bands with renegade rows...hmm interesting idea.

Weighted vests could be fun too, but I think I have enough things to keep my busy. I want to do car pushing/pulling too. I may try that next week. 

I'm really just toying with stuff right now, nothing is set in stone.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, next week you can push your Mom in her car to the grocery store.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

I always just use a backpack with weights in it and tighten the shoulder straps.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah, next week you can push your Mom in her car to the grocery store.



Maybe I could make some money doing that...


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

Weight is 190 lbs today.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> Weight is 190 lbs today.



If you get so fat that you weight 200, I'm not going to sleep with you anymore.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> If you get so fat that you weight 200, I'm not going to sleep with you anymore.



Oh my gawd Henry!

I'm going to go eat my emotions...


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

It sucks when relationships go downhill.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> It sucks when relationships go downhill.


It's not my fault that he's gaining weight!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> It's not my fault that he's gaining weight!



So who is the feminine chocolate eating one?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> So who is the feminine chocolate eating one?


That would be.  Which is why it's s-o-o-o pathetic that _he's_ the one gaining weight.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

fufu said:


>



Looks like you wanna hit that


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll hit that alright.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2006)

*sigh*


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> *sigh*



 *pat pat pat*


....


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

Well it looks like I am training tommarow(actually later today, fucking UFC making me stay up late) since my gym closes on New Years. Wasn't planning on it but I feel ready!


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 31, 2006)

omg t3h ufc fight kept up up late... like 2am is late you stupid bish... haha


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> omg t3h ufc fight kept up up late... like 2am is late you stupid bish... haha



2 AM is late for us elite lifters son. Now how am I supposed to get up at 5 am and butter my balls for some hardcore pre-workout posing.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> 2 AM is late for us elite lifters son. Now how am I supposed to get up at 5 am and butter my balls for some hardcore pre-workout posing.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> 2 AM is late for us elite lifters son. Now how am I supposed to get up at 5 am and butter my balls for some hardcore pre-workout posing.


STFU and go lift something ... poser.  What's up with them dips anyway?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> 2 AM is late for us elite lifters son. Now how am I supposed to get up at 5 am and butter my balls for some hardcore pre-workout posing.



LOL


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> STFU and go lift something ... poser.  What's up with them dips anyway?



Sir yes sir! ETA is 1415!

What about dips?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well it looks like I am training tommarow(actually later today, fucking UFC making me stay up late) since my gym closes on New Years. Wasn't planning on it but I feel ready!



Only pussy gyms are closed on holidays... My gym's open every single day of the year, even if it's just for 4 hours.

Pffttt 2 AM is late for hardcore lifters? Over break here, there's been more than 1 occassion where I've gone to bed past 5AM, and gotten up at 1-3pm.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Only pussy gyms are closed on holidays... My gym's open every single day of the year, even if it's just for 4 hours.
> 
> Pffttt 2 AM is late for hardcore lifters? Over break here, there's been more than 1 occassion where I've gone to bed past 5AM, and gotten up at 1-3pm.



Yol are absolutely right, my gym is a pussy gym. I like it though...because there are no people who work down there so I can do whatever I want. Gym is only open till 430 today so I better go!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 31, 2006)

Gogogo move out!


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Today's workout -

upper strength

PL bench press - RI 90 seconds
warm ups - 1x8 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135, 1x1 at 185
5x3 at 200 lbs

single arm DB rows - RI 100 seconds
3x3 each side at 125 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable pulldowns - RI 90 seconds
3x4 each side at 100 lbs *PR*

DB lateral raise - RI 90 seconds
2x12 each side at 25 lbs

DB overhead elbow extension
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 35 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 30 lbs

stretch 

Successful workout!


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

This resembles westside, to an extent. I see lots of back work in there the only few things its lacking is some shoulder presses and more tri work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow i just cant get over that hella heavy rowing. Do you use any body language? 

Happy New year Fufu!


----------



## KelJu (Dec 31, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


>



OMFG! That picture is cool on so many levels. Thank you Bakerboy, you have made my day.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Wow i just cant get over that hella heavy rowing. Do you use any body language?
> 
> Happy New year Fufu!



No, not on these. A bit of movement with my left side on the last rep though. Definantly not jerking the weight around. Steady up and down. I perform pretty well with very low reps, however. Higher reps I put a little body into it on occasion.

Happy new year


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> This resembles westside, to an extent. I see lots of back work in there the only few things its lacking is some shoulder presses and more tri work.



Benching does enough for my shoulder. My shoulders are a vunerable point on me so I don't like to do too much overhead pressing, especially not after benching. I did throw some lateral raises in for fun, they don't seem to bother me.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Those are some large breasts and a fine kiki.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2006)

lawl


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> Benching does enough for my shoulder. My shoulders are a vunerable point on me so I don't like to do too much overhead pressing, especially not after benching. I did throw some lateral raises in for fun, they don't seem to bother me.



I was just making a point that it is westsidish. Not so much that I thought you need to do some more shoulder work.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was just making a point that it is westsidish. Not so much that I thought you need to do some more shoulder work.



Ohhhhhhhhhhh ok.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

Eventually we'll convert him


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Eventually we'll convert him



I'd like to have a training partner and a good gym I was going to do Westside.


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

I understand that. You have to have a good training partner to lift those max reps off of you. But as far as a gym goes I wouldnt say its a must. Hell i lift in a garage.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

All I need is a power rack.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 1, 2007)

I got one that can hold a 1000 pounds,allows me to squat wide,holes every 2 inch's,and it only costs 400 with shipping.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

Weight is 192 today. Must have been all that fucking Chinese food.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

Did you not back in the day do weighted dips?  I'm outta here for several months at a time and miss the change-ups but I don't see any dip action ... dips are so under rated.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight is 192 today. Must have been all that fucking Chinese food.



fatty


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Did you not back in the day do weighted dips?  I'm outta here for several months at a time and miss the change-ups but I don't see any dip action ... dips are so under rated.



Dips are not underatted in my book! But yes they dont get used nearly enough from other.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Did you not back in the day do weighted dips?  I'm outta here for several months at a time and miss the change-ups but I don't see any dip action ... dips are so under rated.



I did do weighted dips. However, they bother my shoulders alot so I stopped doing them. I may try them again when I get my rotator strength up there. I really like dips too, they fatigued my chest in a unique way. My shoulders are pretty finicky though. I pretty much do zero overhead pressing as well.

Thanks for stoppig in! What have you been doing?


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> fatty


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> I did do weighted dips. However, they bother my shoulders alot so I stopped doing them. I may try them again when I get my rotator strength up there. I really like dips too, they fatigued my chest in a unique way. My shoulders are pretty finicky though. I pretty much do zero overhead pressing as well.
> 
> Thanks for stoppig in! What have you been doing?


Fixing up the bass-boat and gettting my scuba cert up to date so I can film underwater.  My next favorite project ... filming bass fishing from the fish-eyed view.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, lard-ass!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Fixing up the bass-boat and gettting my scuba cert up to date so I can film underwater. My next favorite project ... filming bass fishing from the fish-eyed view.


...just be careful of those schools of 20 foot + catfish that will eat you whole...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...just be careful of those schools of 20 foot + catfish that will eat you whole...


  ... I'll keep an eye open.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Fixing up the bass-boat and gettting my scuba cert up to date so I can film underwater.  My next favorite project ... filming bass fishing from the fish-eyed view.



Bass fishing, nice! I did some of that over the summer. Definantly my favorite kind of fishing, bass keep things interesting. I hate trolling for trout, so boring.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Happy New Year, lard-ass!



lol, thanks Burner. Happy new year to you too.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2007)

lawl, isn't it like 2008 now or something..


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 1, 2007)

sean reports that hes pwning you in the fat wars


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> lawl, isn't it like 2008 now or something..



I think it is 10 years since 1995, so yeah, I guess so.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> sean reports that hes pwning you in the fat wars



pah!!! Lawl, he keeps IMing me when I forget my away messages.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

Damn, yesterday I apparently turned off my alarm and went back to bed without realizing it so I ended up sleeping in till 3:30 pm. I fucking knew something was up.

Anyway, took some melatonin and valerian and was in bed by 11 last night, asleep by 11:30ish. Gotta decent 5 hours of sleep, which is not bad at all considering I was only up for 8 hours. Kinda suprised I even fell asleep at all. Melatonin owns...still feeling groggy thought, hangover I suppose. Anyway I plan on training by 7...we will see how things go.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2007)

sleepowned!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Cat attack....Big Brother is watching you...


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

kekekeke


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower strength

PL squats - RI when I feel like it
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x3 at 225
set #1 - 3 reps at 295 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 305 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at 315 lbs
set #4 - 3 reps at 320 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL's - RI 2 minutes
4x3 at 340 lbs *PR*

Bulgarian squats - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at x2 60 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at x2 60 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each leg at x2 60 lbs

stretch

Good workout.....agh. The form on the last set of squats was shakey, I was getting deep enough but things were kind of falling apart, got the PR though. My knee told me to go fuck myself, however. Bulgarian squats always kick my ass....the 60's were light too, damn it those always are so painful, I remember why I haven't done them in a while.

So tired returning from the gym...even more so now.

I have a video for all you good boys and girls of my 315x3 squats. lawl, I took a while to do it, had to wait for the correct moment in the song. It is funny hearing the gym music in the background because I don't hear it at all with my headphones blasting, fucking Rolling Stones.

Oh yeah, I totally ripped my pants today on my second warm up set. First time I ever tore the pants(tore my underwear several times), a nice big one too. Good thing I wore shorts underneath them, I didn't think I did. I said fuck it I'm not going home even my undies are showing.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 2, 2007)

good job with the squoots.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Hermeister


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

squats look good.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

not as good as you.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> not as good as you.



I don't have a video those.  

I meant yours looked good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2007)

3 plates you bad how did it feel? Not the knee the excitement!  Can anyone at your gym out squat you?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2007)

lawl noice


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 2, 2007)

nice squats fufu- you sure are getting strong!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

the one on the right...looks like he's concentrating on something....


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I don't have a video those.
> 
> I meant yours looked good.



lol, I know. 

What I meant was...not as good as you. Like not as good looking as you. get it?!?!?

but thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> 3 plates you bad how did it feel? Not the knee the excitement!  Can anyone at your gym out squat you?



It felt pretty nice. I think I could hit 315 for 5 if I was fresh. Knee felt fine on those too, just the last set it really bothered me cause I was shakey.

I don't know if anyone can outsquat me in my gym...I'm gonna say no. I've seen people "squat" more weight that me but I have yet to see them do it at a legit depth. I'm not saying my squatting is phenomal, it is not even close, but my gym is just full of a pussies, so it makes me look good. If I was to get to a serious gym I would be average at best.

Noone really trains lower body so it is hard to tell as well. Lol, I saw one kid load up 495 1/8 squat it super shakey then lost control and needed his buddy to help him.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> lawl noice



lawl, ty.



Bakerboy said:


> nice squats fufu- you sure are getting strong!



Thank you, I'm getting stronger...but pretty far from where I want to be. I wanna hit that 405 this year.



Burner02 said:


> the one on the right...looks like he's concentrating on something....



I think he is taking a shit...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

that's another way of saying it...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, I know.
> 
> What I meant was...not as good as you. Like not as good looking as you. get it?!?!?
> 
> but thank you, I appreciate it.



boy, I don't understand a word you're sayin'.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess it's easy for you short people to squat alot.  Since you only have to go down 4 inches, while I have to go down like 4 stories.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I guess it's easy for you short people to squat alot.  Since you only have to go down 4 inches, while I have to go down like 4 stories.



I love that bull shit....I squat with a narrow stance so I have to go a further distance than most guys who are taller and squat with a wide stance.

also, most of the super heavy weights in powerlifting are tall guys and great squatters.  all the word stronmen, save for Pudz, are over 6 feet tall and can squat very well.  NFL linemen are all over 6' and can squat lots of weight too.....so, boo fucking hoo.  Don't make me get you in a rear naked choke.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 2, 2007)

i caught sean jerkin it to your squat video...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I love that bull shit....I squat with a narrow stance so I have to go a further distance than most guys who are taller and squat with a wide stance.
> 
> also, most of the super heavy weights in powerlifting are tall guys and great squatters. all the word stronmen, save for Pudz, are over 6 feet tall and can squat very well. NFL linemen are all over 6' and can squat lots of weight too.....so, boo fucking hoo. Don't make me get you in a rear naked choke.


I was reading somewhere on t-nation...that most people's femour's (sp) are about the same length, its the tibia that's different? So someone who's 6' + has maybe 2" more ROM to get the same effect as someone who is say, 5'8"?


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> boy, I don't understand a word you're sayin'.



Ok I will get you to understand. Let me start from the beginning.

You said, "squats are looking good!"

Then I said, "not as good as you".

Now what the joke was - I mean not as good looking as you(because you said looking good, keywords are "good looking". Like you are a pretty boy or some shit like that. NOT that your squats look better, although they probably do, but that is besides the point.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> i caught sean jerkin it to your squat video...



Lol, the truth comes out. Was it my beet red face that turned him on?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I was reading somewhere on t-nation...that most people's femour's (sp) are about the same length, its the tibia that's different? So someone who's 6' + has maybe 2" more ROM to get the same effect as someone who is say, 5'8"?


Ha! I read that article, too.  I think it's the _Six Things I Dislike _article.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

Bulgarian squats always seem to get my sore! Especially the glutes, damn!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

I think I'm going to put them into my leg day.  I haven't done those in ages.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I think I'm going to put them into my leg day.  I haven't done those in ages.



I think they are great and a super effiecient movement. My quads, hams, and glutes are fried after doing them. They are also a great movement for developing better balance.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 3, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> i caught sean jerkin it to your squat video...



Were you hiding and watching him?


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 3, 2007)

how did you know...?!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I was reading somewhere on t-nation...that most people's femour's (sp) are about the same length, its the tibia that's different? So someone who's 6' + has maybe 2" more ROM to get the same effect as someone who is say, 5'8"?



Not quite Boyle was saying.  They may only be 2 inches further from the floor at the bottom of the movement, so a fairly standard sized box can be used to force legit depth.  However, you are still starting from higher up.  Plus, we don't move in straight lines, so the distance is greater than point A to point B.  

Nonetheless, I still try not to bitch about height too much.  My long legs suck for squatting, but it's fine for deadlifting; you win some you lose some.

Oh, and fufu you are a monster.  That's a great squat!


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks CP.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

today's workout - 

total body conditioning

warm up -
total body foam roll, high knees for 60 seconds, supine glute bridges 2x15 super setted w/ TKE's 2x12(2 second hold)

superset #1 - RI 60 seconds
renegade rows x12 w/ 25's
DB push ups x12
x3

superset #2 - RI 60 seconds
fixed band rotation punches x15 each side
fixed band scap retractions x15
x3

superset #3 - RI 60 seconds
goblet jump squats x15 w/ 30 lbs
band pull throughs x15
x2

superset #4 - RI 60 seconds
DB snatch x12 each side w/ 30 lbs
standing fixed band rows x15
x2

lay on floor in agony

stretch

all band movements were done with a light jump stretch band.

I got owned. I rested 60 seconds between each superset except between superset #3 and #4, I rested 2 minutes. Hard shit. I was really sore before training but I forgot about it until after I was done. This entire workout is also a PR so I'm not gonna label shit.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

btw, these workouts help me to not feel like such a fat ass.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 4, 2007)

good job hooker sauce


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> btw, these workouts help me to not feel like such a fat ass.



If your fat I'm obese.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 4, 2007)

Your new program looks cool as hell. I am interested to see how you like it after a few months.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 4, 2007)

What's up captain?


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Kelju - it is pretty fun but it is also hard.

bakerboy - im thinking of going to sleep, so damn tired!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 4, 2007)

Fuuuuucccckkk fufu.  Everytime I start to think my routine is tight I come in here and see what you're up too ... and cry.  



> PL squats - RI when I feel like it
> warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x3 at 225
> set #1 - 3 reps at 295 lbs
> set #2 - 3 reps at 305 lbs
> ...



Good shit bro ... I HATE squats.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

lol, thanks BC, but don't cry! I am on break so things are pretty easy for eating and training. Which I am sure you have alot more things going on to distract you than I.


I love squats.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

I love squats as well. They make me feel like a massive animal!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL D ... love that sig ...


> "What doesn't kill you will only make you stronger"


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> LOL D ... love that sig ...



Only speak the truth.  

I recall some killer leg workouts whenever I thought they were going to kill me and instead of giving up I would go through some more sets until I stepped outside and puked my guts out and then finshed the rest of it after about a 5 minute break.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

Those squat numbers are pretty damn good.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

ty


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

Weight today is 194. 

Abs are sore today too...I don't remember that last time this has happened.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 5, 2007)

Abs are sore today too...I don't remember that last time this has happened.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Must have been the cinder blocks the kiki crew were dropping on your stomach when you were sleeping.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Must have been the cinder blocks the kiki crew were dropping on your stomach when you were sleeping.



Must have been, they want me nice and conditioned for my next fight.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 5, 2007)

^ Yes, because you can't be a killer with just good looks.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight today is 194.
> 
> Abs are sore today too...I don't remember that last time this has happened.



WTF indeed your always 10 pounds above me


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

WTF


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2007)

what is up with bigdyl's eyes in that picture?  they are poping out of his head!


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

weight is 193.5 today.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> weight is 193.5 today.



That's because you dropped an extra load from looking at that fucked up picture BigDyl sent you... 

I feel so violated I want to cut both my eyes out.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 6, 2007)

That picture is disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That's because you dropped an extra load from looking at that fucked up picture BigDyl sent you...
> 
> I feel so violated I want to cut both my eyes out.



ouchies!!! 

now by load do you mean....nevermind.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That picture is disturbing on so many levels.



it is...but I still managed to look at the girls titties for a few seconds.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 6, 2007)

IM so confused that girl looks like she is enjoying it and she's grabbing that fat guys shirt on the right.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper strength

PL bench press - RI 90 seconds
warm ups - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135, 1x1 at 185
5x3 at 205

HS single arm row - RI 90 seconds
3x5 each side at 4 plates+25 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable pulldowns - RI 90 seconds
3x4 each side at 105 lbs *PR*

DB lateral raises - RI 90 seconsd
2x10 each side at 30 lbs

cable supinated grip single arm elbow extensions - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 12 reps each arm at 50 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps each arm at 60 lbs *PR* first time doing these.

Very good workout. Everything went smoothly. Benching form feels like it is getting better.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2007)

Hitting some good PRs fufu good job man.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks bruteski


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok here is the game plan.

I've been working on triples on my bench on the upper strength days for three weeks. I don't know if I could hit 5x3 w/ 210, possibly. Anyways even if I could I feel like switching things up. My next upper day I will prioratize weighted chins on probably do some incline DB shitskis. 

Tommarow I will be doing deadlifts for the first time in a few weeks. Not sure what I will do for those but _next_ week I will go for a 1RM PR. I've been doing heavy squats and RDL's and I think I'm ready to hit it. I will use tommarow to get back to the movement...hmm what to do. After the PR attempt I will take a week off I think. Probably do some yoga 3x a week until I go back to school. Then I will start something new.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 7, 2007)

What date do you start school?


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

Next semester starts the 29th, I head back 28th. I feel this semester will be better if I can go to bed early consistantly. I feel excited to start new classes... I just to not let myself get behind.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok here is the game plan.
> 
> I've been working on triples on my bench on the upper strength days for three weeks. I don't know if I could hit 5x3 w/ 210, possibly. Anyways even if I could I feel like switching things up. My next upper day I will prioratize weighted chins on probably do some incline DB shitskis.
> 
> Tommarow I will be doing deadlifts for the first time in a few weeks. Not sure what I will do for those but _next_ week I will go for a 1RM PR. I've been doing heavy squats and RDL's and I think I'm ready to hit it. I will use tommarow to get back to the movement...hmm what to do. After the PR attempt I will take a week off I think. Probably do some yoga 3x a week until I go back to school. Then I will start something new.



Sounds like a good game plan fuski cant wait to see your new 1rm


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

glad I didn't see the pic?


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 8, 2007)

fufu is becoming a jaw-dropper


----------



## Double D (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good game plan to me. Oh and sometimes sleep is overatted, especially whenever you are young and single. Trust me whenever you get married with 2 kids then yes, sleep is good, but with you and your age and your status, then by all means live it up.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> Next semester starts the 29th, I head back 28th. I feel this semester will be better if I can go to bed early consistantly. I feel excited to start new classes... I just to not let myself get behind.



Thats bullshit. I had to start back today.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thats bullshit. I had to start back today.



lawl, that blows.

I think our schedules are a bit different though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds like a good game plan to me. Oh and sometimes sleep is overatted, especially whenever you are young and single. Trust me whenever you get married with 2 kids then yes, sleep is good, but with you and your age and your status, then by all means live it up.



When i got to 4% body fat i was getting 6 hours of sleep a night. It is important to sleep but i to think people overate it that's not to say you shouldn't get 8-10 hours of sleep a night i do.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> When i got to 4% body fat i was getting 6 hours of sleep a night. It is important to sleep but i to think people overate it that's not to say you shouldn't get 8-10 hours of sleep a night i do.



I think sleep is highly under-rated!

With my school work/training I need to sleep well almost everynight or else I get really foggy and stressed. I am young but I would rather go to bed early and wake up rested than go out till 3 am and have a shitty entire next day.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower strength

deadlifts -
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x3 at 225, 1x1 at 315, 1x2 at 385
set #1 - 5 reps at 405 lbs *PR* (belt)

barbell RDL's - RI 2 minutes
3x15 at 225 lbs *PR*

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
2x5 each leg at x2 80 lbs

seated leg curl - RI 60 seconds
2x15 at 150 lbs

Awesome workout, very satisfying. I didn't really care about anything today except hitting that one deadlift set. It was easy(relatively). I honestly think I may have been able to do 5 more reps. First time ever using the powerlifting belt, I am sure it helped. I definitely noticed things got easier around the knee. I'm pretty sure I could have got that set without the belt but I want to use it for my 1RM next week and I wanted to get a feel for it.

I was really nervous about today's workout too, I had some nasty pre-workout farts. After my workout I think one of the cute kindergarten teachers touched my ass trying to get this little kid when I was trying to get something out of the vending machine.

Yes, there is an elementary school/kindergarten above my gym, very hardcore.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

btw, just because I have the belt doesn't mean I am using it on everything. I will give a specific marking in my log if I do use it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> btw, just because I have the belt doesn't mean I am using it on everything. I will give a specific marking in my log if I do use it.



*That teacher ass touching was no accident!*


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

lol, I am pretty sure she was checking me out before that. Although I must have looked disgusting all sweaty and snot stains all over my t-shirt sleeves.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, I am pretty sure she was checking me out before that. Although I must have looked disgusting all sweaty and snot stains all over my t-shirt sleeves.



She must of liked that Deadlifting glute power of yours.


----------



## Double D (Jan 8, 2007)

Fun first at your age, buisness 2nd. Of course its the way I had always handled it. haha


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> She must of liked that Deadlifting glute power of yours.



 That would be my guess too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

maybe you were sending off elevated levels of phormones and she was picking up on them...

4 plates on deads! You go, FU!


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> She must of liked that Deadlifting glute power of yours.







Double D said:


> Fun first at your age, buisness 2nd. Of course its the way I had always handled it. haha



I wish I could do it that way but first I would need to learn how to relax and let things go a bit.



Burner02 said:


> maybe you were sending off elevated levels of phormones and she was picking up on them...
> 
> 4 plates on deads! You go, FU!



Thanks Burner!


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

Weight is 192 this today and I don't even feel like a fat ass.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

I look so terrible at the gym, I think even Jesus waits outside until Im finished.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight is 192 this today and I don't even feel like a fat ass.



How tall are you? You look pretty lean in your videos yet I only outweigh you by 10 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> How tall are you? You look pretty lean in your videos yet I only outweigh you by 10 lbs.



I am just under 6'. Or I may be 6'.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> I look so terrible at the gym, I think even Jesus waits outside until Im finished.




lol, what is your weight at now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight is 192 this today and I don't even feel like a fat ass.



OMG mine was 182 today wtf? Our weight is the same every day except the 10 pounds diffrence. Your not watching me are you?


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

Maybe...


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

Hamstrings, lower back, traps, and abs are sore today. 

However...I decided to wrestle three 3 minute rounds with my friend who outweighed me by 45 lbs. Damn, that was some tough shit and I felt like puking at the end. We both had eaten a load of chinese food an hour earlier...it was not pretty. It was a draw. Damn it I wanted to win. 

I jammed my left shoulder pretty well.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

stick your tongue in his ear...when he's distracted....go for the pin...


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> stick your tongue in his ear...when he's distracted....go for the pin...



I wouldn't do that for my tongue's sake...yuck.


Well today my knee feels alot better, but my fucking shoulder hurts alot. I had a feeling when I would wake up today it would hurt even more than last night.

Weight was 193.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hamstrings, lower back, traps, and abs are sore today.
> 
> However...I decided to wrestle three 3 minute rounds with my friend who outweighed me by 45 lbs. Damn, that was some tough shit and I felt like puking at the end. We both had eaten a load of chinese food an hour earlier...it was not pretty. It was a draw. Damn it I wanted to win.
> 
> I jammed my left shoulder pretty well.



did you take it in the PuPu??


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> did you take it in the PuPu??



Just a little bit.

 It must be funny to watch two people who have little to none grappling experience try to take eachother down. You get tired real quick just trying to overpower the other person.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Just a little bit.
> 
> It must be funny to watch two people who have little to none grappling experience try to take eachother down. You get tired real quick just trying to overpower the other person.



lol, there is nothing more entertaining


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight was 193.



This is not a coincidence!


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> This is not a coincidence!



Yours was 183?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yours was 183?



You know the answer you sicko! Did you like the boxers i wore today?


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, the pink unicorns at a nice touch to the purple polka dots.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yes, the pink unicorns at a nice touch to the purple polka dots.



 I didnt know you saw those.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

Well my shoulder feels better, not 100%, but good enoung I think to train upper today.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well my shoulder feels better, not 100%, but good enoung I think to train upper today.



Are you still playing tennis?


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Are you still playing tennis?



Nah, I haven't touched a racquet in months. It owns my joints, I can't train and play at the same time.

My shoulder actually felt like it did when I played tennis/lifted yesterday.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 11, 2007)

Whas aaaaap wif dat pain bra?  Serioiusly though ... is that joint pain?


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Dude you played tennis? I love tennis. I am pretty good as well. Or well used to be who knows now?


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper strength 

weighed chins - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 3 reps + 40 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 2 1/2 reps + 40 lbs
set #3 - 2 1/2 reps + 30 lbs

bah!

unilateral cable rows - RI 90 seconds
3x5 each side at 105 lbs *PR*

incline DB bench - RI 2 minutes
5x5 at x2 80 lbs

Db alternating hammer curl - RI 90 seconds
2x12 each side at x2 30 lbs

cable single arm reverse grip elbow extention - RI 90 seconds
2x15 each arm at 40 lbs *PR*

face pulls - RI 60 seconds
2x15 at 60 lbs

stretch

ugh, good workout, but not enjoyable. Was tired going in, tired going out, tired right now. Didn't get alot of sleep. A bit dissapointed with the chin ups, oh well. Gym was packed with fuckers today, and my headphones shit out on me. I just need to rest tommarow then pull my PR and a week off is mine......


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Whas aaaaap wif dat pain bra?  Serioiusly though ... is that joint pain?



Yeah, my shoulder got smushed wrestling with a 250 lb kid. It is feeling better and didn't bother me while I was working out at all. I've been very concerned with shoulder health and my streak has been broken, I was pain free for a few months.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dude you played tennis? I love tennis. I am pretty good as well. Or well used to be who knows now?



Yep. Next time I'm in Missouri I'll play you. My forehand shall dominate!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice Chins Fufu.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah, my shoulder got smushed wrestling with a 250 lb kid. It is feeling better and didn't bother me while I was working out at all. I've been very concerned with shoulder health and my streak has been broken, I was pain free for a few months.



What about your anus, did he pound on that too?


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Very nice Chins Fufu.



thanks



AndrewSS said:


> What about your anus, did he pound on that too?


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

Weight was 192.5 this morning. I ordered some Xceed yesterday, my favorite creatine product. I won't be using it until after my deload though.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hamstrings, lower back, traps, and abs are sore today.
> 
> However...I decided to wrestle three 3 minute rounds with my friend who outweighed me by 45 lbs. Damn, that was some tough shit and I felt like puking at the end. We both had eaten a load of chinese food an hour earlier...it was not pretty. It was a draw. Damn it I wanted to win.
> 
> I jammed my left shoulder pretty well.



Be careful wrestling. My buddy hurt his shoulder pretty bad wrestling someone for fun. He hasn't been able to bench press for a month because of it.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Be careful wrestling. My buddy hurt his shoulder pretty bad wrestling someone for fun. He hasn't been able to bench press for a month because of it.




Yeah I don't plan on doing it again anytime soon. I had always refused it in the past but wanted to do it for fun.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2007)

Well at least you're playing it smart. Very nice workout for a messed up shoulder, especially the chins. Good luck with that. Do you do prehab shoulder work as part of your warmup?


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Well at least you're playing it smart. Very nice workout for a messed up shoulder, especially the chins. Good luck with that. Do you do prehab shoulder work as part of your warmup?



I used to, haven't been as much recently, good call.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight was 192.5 this morning. I ordered some Xceed yesterday, my favorite creatine product. I won't be using it until after my deload though.



I was 183 today so i guess you are off the hook.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

phew


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

Knee is feeling alot better today. I didn't even hurt when I pressed against where it is usually sore. Still sore in one spot, but got alot smaller.


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

Best luck on the knee fuster.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Knee is feeling alot better today. I didn't even hurt when I pressed against where it is usually sore. Still sore in one spot, but got alot smaller.



You gonna take anything or are you just resting it?


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You gonna take anything or are you just resting it?



Just going to keep the load off the knee for a while. Then after it gets better I'll work it back up and keep it active and my quads loose. I may do some front squats today and see how it goes. Maybe I'll do back squats...hm Idk.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Just going to keep the load off the knee for a while. Then after it gets better I'll work it back up and keep it active and my quads loose. I may do some front squats today and see how it goes. Maybe I'll do back squats...hm Idk.



You would know whats best for your knee, just be careful.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 13, 2007)

Quick what was your weight today? Mine was 184.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 13, 2007)

When ever I screw up my knees I just get off that part of my bod for a bit.  Rest works.  Course, I then tend I use to tend overtrain the other parts out of boredom and wind up crying about some newly aquired ache .  I kinda have some back up stuff I do now.  Lower body injuries call for more heavy bag and speed bag work outs.  Upper body aches turns into more road work ... I like to ride my bike through to hill country of Austin in those cases.


Food for thought fufu.  You started this journal stating that you were not sure if people were going to come in here ... as of now you have almost 25,000 views.  You're doin some killer work here and we all enjoy watching you succed!!!  Kinda sets the pace for all of us slackers ...


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> When ever I screw up my knees I just get off that part of my bod for a bit.  Rest works.  Course, I then tend I use to tend overtrain the other parts out of boredom and wind up crying about some newly aquired ache .  I kinda have some back up stuff I do now.  Lower body injuries call for more heavy bag and speed bag work outs.  Upper body aches turns into more road work ... I like to ride my bike through to hill country of Austin in those cases.
> 
> 
> Food for thought fufu.  You started this journal stating that you were not sure if people were going to come in here ... as of now you have almost 25,000 views.  You're doin some killer work here and we all enjoy watching you succed!!!  Kinda sets the pace for all of us slackers ...




Yeah, it kind of sucks because I don't have a wider variety of things to do. I just can't put as much into one day because of it. Which is not always the case really...because I can do Buglarian Squats and they don't really bother my knee when it feels shitty. Although I don't take advantage of it that much because they are fucking hard and tend to get my mega-sore. I've used to do a little biking...but I can be a pussy when it comes to cardio...and hills, those are intense here in western Mass. I've always thought it would be cool to have a speed bag or use one. There used to be one at my gym but I never touched because I didn't want to make myself look like a moron trying to do it.

Thanks BoneCrusher...I appreciate it. I actually was thinking that too - how I didn't even know if people would read this thing in the begining. I guess some of my odd posts drew people to it...who knows. But all you guys have been a great inspiration and encouragement to me and this journal would be shit without you guys. I think I'm gonna cry......no....yes...

It is great to come to a place that I can talk about all this weight lifting shit because I can't talk it about it with anyone else really.


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Quick what was your weight today? Mine was 184.



lawl, I didn't weigh myself this morning. I remembered after I ate but by then it was too late.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 13, 2007)

*poem* fu fu fu, we all love you, fu fu fu... I wanna doo you... fu fu fu you must enjoy a good screw. *poem/*


wtf.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah, it kind of sucks because I don't have a wider variety of things to do. I just can't put as much into one day because of it. Which is not always the case really...because I can do Buglarian Squats and they don't really bother my knee when it feels shitty. Although I don't take advantage of it that much because they are fucking hard and tend to get my mega-sore. I've used to do a little biking...but I can be a pussy when it comes to cardio...and hills, those are intense here in western Mass. I've always thought it would be cool to have a speed bag or use one. There used to be one at my gym but I never touched because I didn't want to make myself look like a moron trying to do it.
> 
> Thanks BoneCrusher...I appreciate it. I actually was thinking that too - how I didn't even know if people would read this thing in the begining. I guess some of my odd posts drew people to it...who knows. But all you guys have been a great inspiration and encouragement to me and this journal would be shit without you guys. I think I'm gonna cry......no....yes...
> 
> It is great to come to a place that I can talk about all this weight lifting shit because I can't talk it about it with anyone else really.



i'm going to look for a squat machine that's affordable.  and if you get a speed bag be careful how you hang it. mine has huge friggin bolts n only a 13 inch span. i figured out bolting it in a new spot is probably how i hurt my wrist. look at some speedbag stuff on you tube.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> It is great to come to a place that I can talk about all this weight lifting shit because I can't talk it about it with anyone else really.



True if i try and talk to someone they usually give me funny looks and think I'm crazy"do squats what do you mean do squats?""I heard they are bad for your knees"


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> It is great to come to a place that I can talk about all this weight lifting shit because I can't talk it about it with anyone else really.



So I'm not the only one.  You live in a weight training vaccum too.  I only know one person who's into weight training, but I only talk to him on the phone.

Well...we'll always have IM.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So I'm not the only one.  You live in a weight training vaccum too.  *I only know one person who's into weight training, but I only talk to him on the phone.*
> Well...we'll always have IM.



Do you paint your nails and gossip on the phone too?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Do you paint your nails and gossip on the phone too?



Sometimes I just want to chat about life.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Do you paint your nails and gossip on the phone too?



No self-respecting mextrosexual would paint his nails while talking on the phone.  That's too important to not focus completely on.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2007)

This is fo' da fufu, dat ain't wit' us no mo'...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 14, 2007)

Are your really a toe nail painting metrosexual? That's cool if you are just curious.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Are your really a toe nail painting metrosexual? That's cool if you are just curious.



 No, I don't actually paint my nails.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2007)

Haha, when my toenails get long, I wash my feet extra good then I go to town on them. Yeah, at 24 I still bite my toenails.


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

Carson Daily paints his nails black. But I do believe hes a closet fella.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, when my toenails get long, I wash my feet extra good then I go to town on them. Yeah, at 24 I still bite my toenails.



do not under any circumstances tell john h that.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> do not under any circumstances tell john h that.



ewwwwww


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 14, 2007)

fufu, I put out some cookies out for you... find your way home soon little buddy...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2007)

Viva La Fufu!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 15, 2007)

I feel so lonely.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 15, 2007)

In a none gay way of course.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 16, 2007)

What happened to fufu? Was he banned or is it a computer problem? 
Does anyone know?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> What happened to fufu? Was he banned or is it a computer problem?
> Does anyone know?



Computer problem. Hopefully it will be resolved soon. 

IM isn't the same without him.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2007)

to the left, to the left, all your stuff in a box to the left, to the left...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> to the left, to the left, all your stuff in a box to the left, to the left...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> to the left, to the left, all your stuff in a box to the left, to the left...



I don't get it.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So I'm not the only one.  You live in a weight training vaccum too.  I only know one person who's into weight training, but I only talk to him on the phone.
> 
> Well...we'll always have IM.



Yeah, I try to get my friends into it constantly, but they usually have the dumbest excuses not to do it. It's pretty annoying. It seems like everyone finds a way not to do it. It's as if it's the other way around - weight training and a decent diet are unhealthy; normal lifestyles are wonderful for your health!

Nice cookies, by the way. I don't know what else to do to get the little guy to come back. I just don't think I could face the cold, cruel world without him... poor little bugger...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I don't get it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> What happened to fufu? Was he banned or is it a computer problem?
> Does anyone know?



Sean and I have kidnapped FuFu...


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

meow.



3 days seems like forever...seriously. Thanks for all those who lended a helping hand so I could get my IM fix. Especially DOMS & Sean...and Kelju and Bigdyl, who all gave the idea of proxys. 

I'm using a proxy right now...runs a bit slow but damn it, it works.

rofl at all these comments.

and fucking finally I can log my workout,.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

*YEAH!!! HE'S BACK!!!*


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

I feel the endorphins flowing through my body once again...



btw, I feel love.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

1/13/07's workout -

lower 

deadlifts - 
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x3 at 225, 1x1 at 315, 1x1 at 405
set #1 - 1 rep at 460 lbs (belt) *PR*

olympic squats 
warm ups - 1x8 at 135
set #1 - 12 reps at 225 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 225 lbs
set #3 - 15 reps at 225 lbs

cable pull-throughs - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps at 130 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 140 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 150 lbs *PR*

unilateral seated leg curl - RI 60 seconds
2x8 each leg at 105 lbs PR

static holds - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 17 seconds at 315 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 10 seconds at 315 lbs
set #3 - 10 seconds at 315 lbs

pinch grip plate wrist extentions - no rest
2x10 each wrist at 5 lbs

stretch


video of deadlift PR ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XFcrgpN9Ug


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, that's a hell of a workout, nice deadlift. All those squats afterwards too is crazy. You're back


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2007)

Haha, that guy was just staring at you do your deadlift... Do you know him, or was he some random sex stalker?

Also, think you could maybe edit the video? It was at least a full minute of the same before you did anything. I recommend VirtuaDub to edit videos. It's free and you can do basic video editing with it like cutting frames out, different compressions, rotate, change resolution etc.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice job on the PRs! 


Oh, and you missed it;  I ended my program.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Ahhh... fufu's back... now we can relax... Welcome back... Kikikukukaka


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2007)

Solid pull fufu.  Good form too!  Goddamn you're getting strong fast.  I can't keep up.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Wow, that's a hell of a workout, nice deadlift. All those squats afterwards too is crazy. You're back



ty ty, the squats were tough. Deadlift felt lighter than when I did 435...which I am very happy about. I was very satisfied with that workout...yes indeedy.


Seanp156 said:


> Haha, that guy was just staring at you do your deadlift... Do you know him, or was he some random sex stalker?
> 
> Also, think you could maybe edit the video? It was at least a full minute of the same before you did anything. I recommend VirtuaDub to edit videos. It's free and you can do basic video editing with it like cutting frames out, different compressions, rotate, change resolution etc.



yes I will try that. I take a while to prepare myself before the lift(chalk, I played with the belt a little, got my mind prepared) and I don't like to bother turning the camera on and go straight to the lift.

lol, I didn't know that guy was watching me till I saw the video...funny and a little creepy. He stared at the weight/me for a while after I did it too it seemed. That reminds me, I got so many dirty looks and stares that day...from people I had never seen before. When I walked in they were trying to act "big and tough". I managed to keep very focused that day and not let them bother me.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on the PRs!
> 
> 
> Oh, and you missed it;  I ended my program.



Thank you! I would ask why, but I think I can find that explained in your journal...I'm so behind on everything!



Bakerboy said:


> Ahhh... fufu's back... now we can relax... Welcome back... Kikikukukaka



lol, awesome picture! Yes I am back....ahhh feels so nice to see your guys' posts again, lawl. kika-doodoo. 




CowPimp said:


> Solid pull fufu.  Good form too!  Goddamn you're getting strong fast.  I can't keep up.




thanks! I was very happy with it.

But, I did use the PL belt, I', not going 100% raw like you which the most bad ass way to go. I'm pretty sure I could have got it without the belt, but I am sure it helped me out. andddddd although my strength on deadlifts seems to just improve easily, my bench is one stubborn mofo and is pretty low.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2007)

omg, hes back... im so happy.... NOT


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

oh, btw, sorry if I can't get to all of your journals quickly because these proxys run slow and sometimes they just stop working so I need to use a new one.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> oh, btw, sorry if I can't get to all of your journals quickly because these proxys run slow and sometimes they just stop working so I need to use a new one.



You better get to mine and congradulate me in depth on my last 2 workouts !!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2007)

FuFu great lifts... seans jealous:

_"i cant believe fufu deadlifted more than 5lbs over my deadlift. I'm going to have to go break his legs"_


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hahahaha.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, he does have 20 lbs on my squat. 

oh, and I will write an essay on your workouts Sean.

and ty Andrew.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Haha, that guy was just *staring *at you do your deadlift...* Do you know him, or was he some random sex stalker*?
> 
> Also, think you could maybe edit the video? It was at least a full minute of the same before you did anything. I recommend VirtuaDub to edit videos. It's free and you can do basic video editing with it like cutting frames out, different compressions, rotate, change resolution etc.




SHHHHHH  dont tell FuFu my secrets... or else sean 


Oh, btw a lot of windows computers come with windows movie editor... or maybe look that software up, its easy to use and whatnot... just a suggestion.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> SHHHHHH  dont tell FuFu my secrets... or else sean



Don't kid yourself andrew, you're not nearly the size of that guy.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

lol, I like your precise bolding skills Andrew


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Good to have you back.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2007)

Hell Yeah! Fufu is back.

Excellent Deadlift! I am soooo jealous. Great Olympic Squats Also. It seems that the break has allowed you some growing room. 

The place ain't the same without ya buddy.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2007)

*What Fufu has been doing while he was gone:*


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

double d - good to be back, thanks

kelju - thanks, it was a good workout, and what can I say - deadlifts come pretty easy to me it seems

bigdyl -


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>



I'm sure that you've heard this before, but...why is that so small?


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

I was planning workout out today but I had a nasty reaction to epinephrine at the dentist earlier....argh.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 17, 2007)

just shut up and g4me then... youre lucky i dont have a 360/gow/good connection here at school... or me and sean would pwn your sorry ass ASAP


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

fuck no!!!!!!!

gaming is a good idea though.....battlefield II here I come.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> fuck no!!!!!!!



Fuck yeah, we'd kick your ass in Gears.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> I feel the endorphins flowing through my body once again...
> 
> 
> 
> btw, I feel love.



You sexy beast.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> 1/13/07's workout -
> 
> lower
> 
> ...



Nice deadlifitng fufu and 12 rep squats i hate those!


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

sean - Do I need to remind you that I am 1337?

brutus - lawl, ty ty

and btw, I haven't fucking eaten since 11:30 and it is almost 4:30...I've never been so damn hungry in like the past.......year. The feeling in my face is starting to come back though.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice deadlifitng fufu and 12 rep squats i hate those!



they are pretty damn tough. The idea of doing 225x30 has been floating in my head for a while.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn dude I didnt see that. A 460 dead! Fuckin A Crowbar!!!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> sean - Do I need to remind you that I am 1337?



Yes, you do... Because you aren't.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> they are pretty damn tough. The idea of doing 225x30 has been floating in my head for a while.




Do it dude! You will love it, trust me. I remember how much I enjoyed the 225x30 squat challange. I failed to hit 30, but the burn was awesome. One day I will try again.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Do it dude! You will love it, trust me. I remember how much I enjoyed the 225x30 squat challange. I failed to hit 30, but the burn was awesome. One day I will try again.



It's such a battle. It really turns into a mental game passed rep 20 for me. I hit 25 and I am pretty sure I could have gone further but it was just so hard to focus on another rep. I wish I had some fellow IM-ers to cheer me on in the gym.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> It's such a battle. It really turns into a mental game passed rep 20 for me. I hit 25 and I am pretty sure I could have gone further but it was just so hard to focus on another rep. I wish I had some fellow IM-ers to cheer me on in the gym.



I wouldn't do it ,but if you got your heart set you will succeed fufu.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> It's such a battle. It really turns into a mental game passed rep 20 for me. I hit 25 and I am pretty sure I could have gone further but it was just so hard to focus on another rep. I wish I had some fellow IM-ers to cheer me on in the gym.



My problem was that I wasn't in good enough shape. I had the muscle, but not the cardiovascular conditioning to get past 25.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> My problem was that I wasn't in good enough shape. I had the muscle, but not the cardiovascular conditioning to get past 25.



I used to do 15 rep squats the DOMS was unbearable he kept talking and eating chocolate 

That really was so painful the hypertrophy gains were good too maybe i should go do some 12 reps.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

nothing like high rep olympic squats for the quads and glutes.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> nothing like high rep olympic squats for the quads and glutes.



Ah man i dont need any glute growth.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

do you suffer from huge ass syndrome? I do too. I'm not self concious of it, I don't really care, but it is one big ass nonetheless.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> do you suffer from huge ass syndrome? I do too. I'm not self concious of it, I don't really care, but it is one big ass nonetheless.



My ass's hugeness could kick your ass well not anymore now that i'm avoiding any butt work lunges,split squats,and 1 legged stuff.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

I get the smack on the huge ass all the time from the wife. She always comments on it. But she likes it and I think it also looks nice, pics anyone? hahah


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

all this talk about ass is making my hungry....

weight is 192.5 today.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> do you suffer from huge ass syndrome? I do too. I'm not self concious of it, I don't really care, but it is one big ass nonetheless.



What you consider a "huge" ass is probably not so.  Most people just have flat asses in this country because they sit on them all day and don't use them.

I'm telling you now: chicks dig nice legs and an ass with some substance to it.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> do you suffer from huge ass syndrome? I do too. I'm not self concious of it, I don't really care, but it is one big ass nonetheless.



My ass is huge. It has its own gravitational pull. When I cut it looks even bigger because, my stomach pulls in, but my ass stays the same.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> What you consider a "huge" ass is probably not so.  Most people just have flat asses in this country because they sit on them all day and don't use them.
> 
> I'm telling you now: chicks dig nice legs and an ass with some substance to it.



This is true.....very true. You are wise beyond your years.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> My ass is huge. It has its own gravitational pull. When I cut it looks even bigger because, my stomach pulls in, but my ass stays the same.



Yeah, I think the glutes is one of the hardest areas to lose fat tissue for alot of people.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> My ass is huge. It has its own gravitational pull. When I cut it looks even bigger because, my stomach pulls in, but my ass stays the same.



What a beautiful image!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 18, 2007)

Bout damn time you showed up.  Was thinking you were off somewhere getng laid and wasn't coming up for air till spring ... welcome back fufu!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2007)

I suffer from large-rump syndrome as well, but chicks seem to love it.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Bout damn time you showed up.  Was thinking you were off somewhere getng laid and wasn't coming up for air till spring ... welcome back fufu!!



I wish!!

Thank you bonecrusher, it feels good to be posting again, lol.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> I suffer from large-rump syndrome as well, but chicks seem to love it.



Noone can't resist our exclusive squat made mega-heinys.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

DB flat bench - RI 2 minutes
warm ups - 1x12 w/ 50's 1x5 w/ 65's
3x5 at x2 90 lbs *PR*

hammer strength wide chest press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 80 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at x2 70 lbs

DB single arm rows - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side at 100 lbs *PR*

single arm hammer strength high rows - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 135 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 125 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each side at 115 lbs

DB lateral raises - RI 90 seconds
2x15 each side at 20 lbs

single arm reverse grip cable elbow extensions - RI 60 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 70 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 60 lbs

EZ bar curls - RI 75 seconds
2x8 at 70 lbs

stretch

Good workout, made a bench PR which doesn't come to easy for me. The DB rows kicked my ass hard and it had me breathing heavy the whole workout. Oh yeah, today was the first day back from my 5 day unload.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> DB single arm rows - RI 2 minutes
> 3x10 each side at 100 lbs *PR*



This is why you're the butch and I'm the bitch.

Great job!


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This is why you're the butch and I'm the bitch.
> 
> Great job!



Thanks! Where would I be without my shorty??? hahahahaaa...oh man.

Me and DOMS back in the day...http://www.sickanimation.com/cartoon.asp?name=bandontherun

NSFW!!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks! Where would I be without my shorty??? hahahahaaa...oh man.
> 
> Me and DOMS back in the day...http://www.sickanimation.com/cartoon.asp?name=bandontherun
> 
> NSFW!!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!    HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

I like red heads.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 18, 2007)

great db rows.... damn


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you Herman, it is something I've been wanting to do for a while.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Did you just start doing db bench? I had about a month ago and mine has increased about 35lbs on each hand. Seems like those really jump!


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Nah, DB bench is one of the first things I've done in weight lifting. I've been barbell pressing for a while though. I switch around now and then.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats what I mean did you get back into DB's?


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats what I mean did you get back into DB's?



Oh...yeah, it is been about 6 weeks atleast since I have done it as my first movement.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Gotcha!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> I like red heads.




Red heads come in two types: fugly and drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2007)

fufu


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Man, I had quite the all-night bender previously. I had no fucking clue where I was, I'd never woken up in a shoe either.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Dont they say, "Red on the head, like a pecker on a poodle"!!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

lol, I have never head that before and I'm not entirely sure what it means.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Weight was 193.5 lbs today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 19, 2007)

I wish i could DB row a midget or small women! Settings some new PRs fufu gj buddy.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 19, 2007)

fatteh


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I wish i could DB row a midget or small women! Settings some new PRs fufu gj buddy.



ty



AndrewSS said:


> fatteh


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower strength

PL squats - RI 2 - 3 minutes, belt on all working sets
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x3 at 225, 1x1 at 275
5x5 at 295 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL's - RI 2 minutes
4x5 at 345 lbs *PR*

unilateral seated leg curls - RI 90 seconds
2x8 each leg at 115 lbs *PR*

hanging towel holds - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 30 seconds *PR*
set #2 - 12 seconds
set #3 - 17 seconds

stretch

Great workout. First time using the belt on squats. I wanted to because I beat the shit out of my back yesterday and I didn't want the fact that is was fatigued to hold me down on squats. But damn, all sets felt pretty easy. I was going really deep too, deepest I have ever gone with a wider stance and heavy weight...it still was pretty easy. I also wasn't even feeling that confident with the weight at the time.  

All in all a great workout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow! Nice squattage. How are you doing your towel holds- one or two handed?  I don't think I have ever seen you not have a PR day!


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wow! Nice squattage. How are you doing your towel holds- one or two handed?  I don't think I have ever seen you not have a PR day!



Thanks. 

I did them two handed. 

I've been on a good streak for a long time but I may have had a workout a couple weeks back where I didn't break any...maybe not though. But yeah, things have been going well for me in the training dept. for the most part.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 19, 2007)

Some nice power squats fuski! Any pain?


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Nope. Actually my first two warm up sets bothered my knee, but then after that  they didn't bother me at all. That is one reason I didn't feel confident, I didn't know what my knee would think of it all. 

I also did TKE's as a warm up but I forgot to log it.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Noone can't resist our exclusive squat made mega-heinys.





Haha!
It would be nice if more girls had mega-heinys.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Haha!
> It would be nice if more girls had mega-heinys.



sigh...true story

hey, where have you been?


----------



## Nate K (Jan 19, 2007)

I normally dont post much during breaks. back to school, got an apartment can make my own food.  I did something to my lower back and had to stop squats and deads.  I will finally start real gains again.  I just told you my life story.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

hey, that is sweet you got an apartment.


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2007)

Check it out...I'm in a video on youtube and I didn't even know it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrXRa2lidAo

2:37-2:39 I'm the kid in the orange jacket and blue beanie w/ear flaps. I think I am flipping my glove around.

oh yeah


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

gay!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2007)

Now you guys have some fapping material.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 20, 2007)

What. I didn't see you.  It was rad though, whey to be on you-tube.


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2007)

tyty,

I got a picture with this dude.






Yeah, that's right, I'm the man.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2007)

I my god, you're famous!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

Now that he's famous, he's just tossed me aside.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Now that he's famous, he's just tossed me aside.



Who are you?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2007)

Everybody loves the DOMSter!


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I my god, you're famous!



I know, it just happened over night, people recognize me wherever I go now.


DOMS said:


> Now that he's famous, he's just tossed me aside.



Don't feel so bad, I'll remember to send a Christmas card.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Don't feel so bad, I'll remember to send a Christmas card.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

I lied, I'm not even famous...I just wanted to be looked fondly upon.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> I lied, I'm not even famous...I just wanted to be looked fondly upon.



But I looked fondle upon you all the time!


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> But I looked fondle upon you all the time!


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Check it out...I'm in a video on youtube and I didn't even know it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrXRa2lidAo
> 
> ...



Nice work fu-meister. Lucky bastard getting to see that.  Did'nt know you were into boarding.  My favourite form of exersize.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

I filmed that video!


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice work fu-meister. Lucky bastard getting to see that.  Did'nt know you were into boarding.  My favourite form of exersize.



I was really into earlier...I went nearly 3-4 days a week for a while during the winter. I'd go by myself alot too...I'm gonna start crying if I think about it too much. 

Got to going really fast and hitting the rails, boxes, spines, and jumps....never was a fan of the half pipe though.

Then one day I went to hit a backside 360 on a spine but I landed it a bit short and dragged it around so I wanted to try again...so I hit it full speed and just lost control of my center of mass and went flying then slammed my arm between my chest and the snow which was pretty icy. Kind of mind fucked me from then on, especially now because I don't want to injure myself again.

Of course cruising around was the most fun......

Ok I just went off rambling....... I miss it, I should get the old board dusted off and go for a ride.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

Don't lose track of your dreams bro go for it.^


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> I was really into earlier...I went nearly 3-4 days a week for a while during the winter. I'd go by myself alot too...I'm gonna start crying if I think about it too much.
> 
> Got to going really fast and hitting the rails, boxes, spines, and jumps....never was a fan of the half pipe though.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah.  I've hurt myself as well, almost broke my back on a cliff drop, landed 90 degrees on to the slope and pretty much stopped dead.  Kind of killed my hell for leather attitude too, but I can't resist tearing it up when I get the chance.
Hope you get back out there, even for just some free-riding. Can't beat the 'one man vs. the hill' syndrome. I fucking love that feeling.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Hell yeah.  I've hurt myself as well, almost broke my back on a cliff drop, landed 90 degrees on to the slope and pretty much stopped dead.  Kind of killed my hell for leather attitude too, but I can't resist tearing it up when I get the chance.
> Hope you get back out there, even for just some free-riding. Can't beat the 'one man vs. the hill' syndrome. I fucking love that feeling.



I love ripping down difficult trails with tons of powder.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> I love ripping down difficult trails with tons of powder.



Coke?


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Coke?



Yep, and by trail I meant happy trail.

Hey, you live in Utah, do you ever go skiing/snowboarding?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yep, and by trail I meant happy trail.
> 
> Hey, you live in Utah, do you ever go skiing/snowboarding?



Never.  I've been offered to come along from a lot of people; But I've heard way too many horror stories about skiing and snowboarding.  Heck, I even hear about that on IM.

Don't think that I'm easily scared.  You couldn't be further from the truth.  I go places, do things, and take chaces that no one that I know will do with me.  It's just that I haven't seen a compelling reason to get on the snow.

Put another way, getting my self killed is one thing, but severely damaging myself is another.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Coke?



As long as its diet.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Put another way, getting my self killed is one thing, but severely damaging myself is another.




Haha, I have said that very same thing for years. It is funny to hear someone else say it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Never.  I've been offered to come along from a lot of people; But I've heard way too many horror stories about skiing and snowboarding.  Heck, I even hear about that on IM.
> 
> Don't think that I'm easily scared.  You couldn't be further from the truth.  I go places, do things, and take chaces that no one that I know will do with me.  It's just that I haven't seen a compelling reason to get on the snow.
> 
> Put another way, getting my self killed is one thing, but severely damaging myself is another.



You sound crazy and dangerous. You ever coming to Maryland to do some crazy shit?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You sound crazy and dangerous. You ever coming to Maryland to do some crazy shit?



Nope.  I have plans to go to Cali in a month or so, but not Mayland.  

I've talked about the crap I've done in past threads.  Do a search.  Hit by two cars, caught in a rock avalanche, face climbing with a fractured leg, almost drowning, almost driving off a cliff, temprurates of over 106 degrees on a couple of occasions, a coma, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, I have said that very same thing for years. It is funny to hear someone else say it.



The logic is simple: when you're dead, it's over.  When your seriously hurt, you've got to live with it.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The logic is simple: when you're dead, it's over.  When your seriously hurt, you've got to live with it.



This is very true. I have thought of doing something crazy...like off roading at ridiculous speeds or just driving around like a maniac, and if I die, whatever, then I imagine being paralyzed or becoming a vegetable. But that shit can really go with anything.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper conditioning/hypertrophy

DB neutral grip push ups x20
alternated with/
standing unsupported single arm RB rows x15 each side w/ 50 lbs
_x3_

On the last set of push ups from rep 14 and on I made a few stops where I needed to rest because I just couldn't keep going on.

standing overhead alternating DB press x10 each side w/ x2 25 lbs
alternated with/
fixed band standing face pulls(light jump stretch) x10
x3

lateral raises x10 each side w/ 15 lbs 
alternated with/
2 shoulder health movements(rotator cuff, external rotation, etc) w/ 10 lbs
x2

concentration curls x15 each arm at 30 lbs
alternated with/
DB skull crushers x15 each arm at 20 lbs
x2

60 seconds rest between all sets. keep in mind I did not super set, just alternated sets, I rested 60 seconds in between.

shit, I forgot to stretch, I'll go do that after I finish this.

Great workout. A little dissapointed that I couldn't get the last set of DB pushups without stopping. It didn't bother me too much, I had a great workout anyways. Db pushups are alot harder than regular palm ones...I used to be able to do like 100+ pushups, but this shit is hard. It was pretty easy as far as conditioning, I didn't wear myself out too much, had a decent sweat and breathing going on though. There were alot of PR's today too but I don't feel like listing them, I got them on everything besides the little stuff.

I worked out in my basement today as well.

Oh I mean to do saxon side bends but I wasn't too fond of them....hard.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 21, 2007)

lawl


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Oh I mean to do saxon side bends but I wasn't too fond of them....hard.



Were they painful?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 21, 2007)

workout.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Were they painful?



Kinda, but a good pain.


Bakerboy said:


> workout.



You think so? Thanks.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Kinda, but a good pain.



I'm not concerned with what _kind_ of pain it is, I just want pain.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nope.  I have plans to go to Cali in a month or so, but not Mayland.
> 
> I've talked about the crap I've done in past threads.  Do a search.  Hit by two cars, caught in a rock avalanche, face climbing with a fractured leg, almost drowning, almost driving off a cliff, temprurates of over 106 degrees on a couple of occasions, a coma, blah, blah, blah...



Um....I cut my own hair once....and....uh....oh, I ate sushi in a cafe in a small town outside of New Orleans....after the hurricane...


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nope. I have plans to go to Cali in a month or so, but not Mayland.
> 
> I've talked about the crap I've done in past threads. Do a search. Hit by two cars, caught in a rock avalanche, face climbing with a fractured leg, almost drowning, almost driving off a cliff, temprurates of over 106 degrees on a couple of occasions, a coma, blah, blah, blah...


...and yet you won't go snowboarding...you sir..lose two man-points.


----------



## goob (Jan 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...and yet you won't go snowboarding...you sir..lose two man-points.



I know. And to think of the top class terrain on his door-step........

I just don't understand, face climbing, rock avalanches, and he's scared of a bit of snow???????????????

Picture Doms, picture.

Fufu, dust the old board off....you can feel it calling to you.....plus it's a real kick ass workout.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Um....I cut my own hair once....and....uh....oh, I ate sushi in a cafe in a small town outside of New Orleans....after the hurricane...


  You risk taker, you!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...and yet you won't go snowboarding...you sir..lose two man-points.



If I had drowned, fallen to my death (did I mention that I jumped 3 feet over and 8 feet down the face with a fractured leg?), or been crushed to death, I'd be just that, dead.

Tearing the crap out of my ACL is a lot more frightening to me than dying.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok here is how I feel about going on the mountain.

-If I am skiing, I feel 100% safe and confident in all situations, I don't feel in danger at all. I think skiing is very easy and safe for everyone.

-Snowboarding is different, but the danger gap between skiing and boarding gets smaller with more experience riding. However, you are only on one base of balance, and you are connected to your board, nothings taking you off that thing. But, I like it so much more, and you can go faster.


----------



## goob (Jan 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok here is how I feel about going on the mountain.
> 
> -If I am skiing, I feel 100% safe and confident in all situations, I don't feel in danger at all. I think skiing is very easy and safe for everyone.
> 
> -Snowboarding is different, but the danger gap between skiing and boarding gets smaller with more experience riding. However, you are only on one base of balance, and you are connected to your board, nothings taking you off that thing. But, I like it so much more, and you can go faster.



Your right about the danger, once your experienced it's pretty safe, but at the start when your strapped to the board with no quick release it can be hazardous. I was taught by a mate who took my up a pretty steep run, told me a couple of things and then set me off.  I had bruised kneecaps for 3 weeks after that. Bastard.  Learnt quickly though.

I would say that ski-ing is faster than boarding, less surface area touching the deck, and a more natural style.  I've raced ski-ers before and even at completly flat out, I can't match them.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Your right about the danger, once your experienced it's pretty safe, but at the start when your strapped to the board with no quick release it can be hazardous. I was taught by a mate who took my up a pretty steep run, told me a couple of things and then set me off.  I had bruised kneecaps for 3 weeks after that. Bastard.  Learnt quickly though.
> 
> I would say that ski-ing is faster than boarding, less surface area touching the deck, and a more natural style.  I've raced ski-ers before and even at completly flat out, I can't match them.



Yeah, I suppose you are right about skiing being faster, I was kind of second-guessing myself when I said that.

After my first couple of runs my knees and ass were owned. Ouchies. My first few times on the mountain I had such lack of control, it was ridiculous, I fell so much. I felt like quitting because I just couldn't get the hang of it. So one day I decided to go by myself and figure the shit out. One run I went down was the same, awful, then then next I had the balance perfect and I went down as fast as I could, it was really strange. It came instantly, no progression.


----------



## goob (Jan 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah, I suppose you are right about skiing being faster, I was kind of second-guessing myself when I said that.
> 
> After my first couple of runs my knees and ass were owned. Ouchies. My first few times on the mountain I had such lack of control, it was ridiculous, I fell so much. I felt like quitting because I just couldn't get the hang of it. So one day I decided to go by myself and figure the shit out. One run I went down was the same, awful, then then next I had the balance perfect and I went down as fast as I could, it was really strange. It came instantly, no progression.



That's so true. I think everyone who sticks with it finds exactly that.  It's not like you gradually get better, just a little but you fall all the time. And then it clicks into place, you just start being able to turn (usually backside), and then you get the transitions, and the rests history.  I've taught friends, and they've found the same - usually on the 3rd day. Wierd.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm not concerned with what _kind_ of pain it is, I just want pain.



Where do you want it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2007)

dam...beat me to it...skiing is faster. (still had to say it)

I took a 1/2 day lesson w/ an instructor. (group lesson) both my friend and I went...and then we were on our own the rest of the day...we had that "I'm gonna do better than you" mentality and pushed each other to learn better.
I can board on terrain I couldn't ski on. Never really banged my knees up, but I did wreck my wrist pretty good before I figured out how to fall...


----------



## goob (Jan 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> dam...beat me to it...skiing is faster. (still had to say it)
> 
> I took a 1/2 day lesson w/ an instructor. (group lesson) both my friend and I went...and then we were on our own the rest of the day...we had that "I'm gonna do better than you" mentality and pushed each other to learn better.
> *I can board on terrain I couldn't ski on*. Never really banged my knees up, but I did wreck my wrist pretty good before I figured out how to fall...



Fresh powder - hard on (non) carving skis, heaven on a board, all day, everyday - if only. Ever tried going down a steep proper mogul field on a board?  Did it once and it absolutely destroyed my knees, I was absolutely knackered at the end of it, would have been a lot easier on skis though. Yeah, wrists can be easily messed up boarding.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

So here is the deal...I head back to my school gym within the week and I am tempted go for another deadlift/squat 1RM PR because once I get to school I will not be able to chalk up. Hrmm....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Where do you want it?



I don't think I'll accept the offer of some pain form someone named brutus. Cindy, Crysta, or Alexis maybe, but not brutus.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 22, 2007)

fufu, how many sets of bicep curls should I do daily?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 22, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> fufu, how many sets of bicep curls should I do daily?



no less than 40 sets.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> fufu, how many sets of bicep curls should I do daily?



40, the thing is, not all at the same time.

When you wake up do 10 sets and when before you go to bed do another 10. With the remaining 20 sets you want to place them perdiocally throughout the day. You may need to bring your curl bar with you to work, school, friends, etc. 

Keep this up for 2 weeks and you should put a good couple inches on your arms.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> no less than 40 sets.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the advice. 

Now, what about cock pushups?


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the advice.
> 
> Now, what about cock pushups?



Ok, I'm assuming you are starting these....so you think to start light and work towards progression. So start with bodyweight on a stable surface, then after a week of doing that with 10x3 a day, move onto a stability ball and do it.

Too also make more of challenge, try them weighted or right after vigorously masturbating.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't think I'll accept the offer of some pain form someone named brutus. Cindy, Crysta, or Alexis maybe, but not brutus.



I can make my name anything for you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't forget to eat like crap and sleep only 4 hours a day Andrew those are two of the biggest secrets to getting swole.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Don't forget to eat like crap and sleep only 4 hours a day Andrew those are two of the biggest secrets to getting swole.



 I got the eat like crap and sleep like shit covered....


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok, I'm assuming you are starting these....so you think to start light and work towards progression. So start with bodyweight on a stable surface, then after a week of doing that with 10x3 a day, move onto a stability ball and do it.
> 
> Too also make more of challenge, try them weighted or right after vigorously masturbating.



ROFL@ cock pushups on a stability ball.


ROLFMAOFMDIUFHO(FAUh8329hyqoirbweiufewoewnfwgoiugkwggkewnx xwuihrf30982oi


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> ROLFMAOFMDIUFHO(FAUh8329hyqoirbweiufewoewnfwgoiugkwggkewnx xwuihrf30982oi



Are you doing cock pushups on your keyboard?  What a great idea!


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

5 am session today...dark going in, dark going out.

today's workout -

lower 

deadlifts 
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x3 at 225, 1x1 at 315, 1x1 at 405
set #1 - 1 rep at 475 lbs *PR*

belt on PR lift

olympic squats - RI 90 seconds
8x8 at 225 lbs

cable pull-throughs - RI 90 seconds
3x12 at 90 lbs *PR*

unilateral seated leg curls - RI 60 seconds
2x12 each leg at 90 lbs

Amazing workout. It was perfect. Fufu happy. 

deadlift PR video -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub5qCaP1XCw

I used the program Sean recommended me to shorten the video, but when I saved it the file size got multiplied by 5.  If Sean can tell me how to not have that happen I'll repost the video I suppose. So you get another 1 1/2 minute PR video...lawl.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> 5 am session today...dark going in, dark going out.
> 
> today's workout -
> 
> ...



475  

You will hit the big 500 soon.  

Lawl @ Sheer in the background!

That is nuts man. You look like you could have handled more.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 24, 2007)

There's a "milf" checking you out in the back


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Kelju, I am looking forward to doing 500, or just 495(5 plates each side). Ahhh that day will come fairly soon if I don't injure myself. 

I actually was doubting myself on the lift more than usual beforehand. Glad I made it though. It took a bit to pick up off the floor. That is where I can train myself specifically with platform deadlifts, I think that will help alot.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice lift.


Did you get her number LOL


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> There's a "milf" checking you out in the back



lol, yeah. When I set up the camera I think she might have thought I was filming her. Not sure though, a little awkward.

I had so many eyes on my in the gym, I was like, "shit, I hope I can pick this up or else I'm gonna look dumb."


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nice lift.
> 
> 
> Did you get her number LOL



Thanks.

lol, damn it I didn't think about that. How cool would that be, "here is my girl friend, she is 40." Later on I think she tried make eye contact with me several times but I just kept looking blankly in one area as I walked around.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 24, 2007)

gee wiz, way to go. 

but, way to suck at video editing....


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Golly, thanks Herm.

but negative on the second part. way for youtube to suck and have mb limits.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 24, 2007)

^ no you just cant enc0de


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

eff you!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> 5 am session today...dark going in, dark going out.
> 
> today's workout -
> 
> ...



Nice pull man! I know Cher always gets me amped and ready to lift.

And is that 8 sets of 8 reps @ 225? Thats fuggin nice!


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks, I am very happy with it.

rofl, they always play the best music. They even play polka songs too.  Pretty often as well.

yeah 8 sets of 8 reps, it was hard shit, had me owned by the end.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow you picked that up like it was nothing. Great job!

p.s. I think the woman in your vid was checking out your glutes. Meow.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 24, 2007)

Got my dead beat right now.  Oh wellmeow, looks like I'll have to throw 5 plates on in a few weeks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 24, 2007)

Good pull fufu that makes you almost as sexy as DOMS. It looked like it went up easy(for a 1rm).


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

That is one mean ass deadlift!


----------



## goob (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice fucking job fufu!  

I'd need a crane to lift that....


----------



## Nate K (Jan 24, 2007)

I like the extra time on the vid.  It gets you excited to see the lift.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wow you picked that up like it was nothing. Great job!
> 
> p.s. I think the woman in your vid was checking out your glutes. Meow.



Thanks, It wasn't "like nothing", but I didn't feel as though I really struggled. However, getting it off the floor was the toughest part.



BigDyl said:


> Got my dead beat right now.  Oh wellmeow, looks like I'll have to throw 5 plates on in a few weeks.



mrow


Brutus_G said:


> Good pull fufu that makes you almost as sexy as DOMS. It looked like it went up easy(for a 1rm).



rofl, thanks. Well I think it has been my toughest 1RM attempt...except maybe when I did 425 for the first time. thanks again.



Double D said:


> That is one mean ass deadlift!



thank you, as always. I still feel like I need 500 though to be really satisfied.


goob said:


> Nice fucking job fufu!
> 
> I'd need a crane to lift that....


Thanks Goob, do you train deadlift at all?



Nate K said:


> I like the extra time on the vid.  It gets you excited to see the lift.



Finally, someone who appreciates my non-editting skills! Sometimes the world it too fast-paced, we need some moments of silence.


Again, thank you very much to everyone, it helps me keep motivated since you are the only guys I know who appreciate and reciprocate this kind of stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

another 5 am session today, yawn

today's workout -

upper 

coc trainer - RI 90 seconds
3x8 each hand *PR*

flat db bench - RI 2 minutes
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at x2 75 lbs
set #3 - 7 reps at x2 75 lbs
rest 25 seconds, 3 more reps.

wow that was pathetic, I should have gotten that easily, very disappointed in  myself.

unilateral hammer strength wide chest press - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each side at 70 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each side at 60 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps each side at 65 lbs

pathetic, yet again

chin ups - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 5 reps
set #2 - 5 reps
set #3 - 8 reps w/ assist from light JS band
set #4 - 4 reps w/ assist from light JS band

three pathetics in a row

standing unilateral low cable row - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 60 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 70 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each side at 80 lbs *PR* first time doing these

DB lateral raises - RI 90 seconds
2x8 each side at 35 lbs

single arm DB skull crushers - RI 90 seconds
2x8 each arm at 30 lbs *PR*

EZ bar curls - RI 90 seconds
2x8 at 80 lbs

stretch

Shitty workout. I was looking forward to a fairly light and enjoyable workout today. Dunno why I shit out on everything. I've gotten 5x8 with the 80's on flat press with 90 second RI's like 2 months ago...this makes no sense. I'm assuming today was so bad because of my heavy deadlift yesterday and crappy sleep last night. Let's hope so. I'm not going to the gym till after I get back to school, which is the 28th, I think it will be good for me. Probably won't train again till 29th. Despite the overall shittyness, I was happy with my grip work because before I had 3 tough sets of 5 reps with those. You win some, you lose some, and yesterday I won big time. In the long run today doesn't really matter.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear you didn't have a great workout.  You will get 'em next time!

In the meantime,

Cheer Up Charlie!


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

lol, thanks.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't sweat it, fufu.  Everyone has a bad day.  Plus, you said that you had some poor sleep.  That'll usually mess up your workouts.  A good chunk of working out is mental, and if you can't focus, well, you're not completely there.

Just make sure to get enough sleep next time and go punish tht iron!!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Don't sweat it, fufu.  Everyone has a bad day.  Plus, you said that you had some poor sleep.  That'll usually mess up your workouts.  A good chunk of working out is mental, and if you can't focus, well, you're not completely there.
> 
> Just make sure to get enough sleep next time and go punish tht iron!!!



Mmm, yais this is all true. 

However, once I get all rested up, I will let _the iron punish me_.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

So...you're iron's bitch?


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

Lol, fufu has PRs and he still calls it a bad workout.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

I should look on the bright side I suppose. I really would have been happier had I set no PR's and just had my bigger movements work out like planned. But whatever, all part of the process.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> I should look on the bright side I suppose. I really would have been happier had I set no PR's and just had my bigger movements work out like planned. But whatever, all part of the process.



 I wasn't getting down on you. I was just noting your level of fortitude. You are too tough on yourself when you don???t see the good in your training days. I am also guilty of this. 

We won't always be able to train this often or be in the shape we are in now, so we need to start enjoying our accomplishments soon. Let???s start today.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I wasn't getting down on you. I was just noting your level of fortitude. You are too tough on yourself when you don???t see the good in your training days. I am also guilty of this.
> 
> We won't always be able to train this often or be in the shape we are in now, so we need to start enjoying our accomplishments soon. Let???s start today.



Oh I know you weren't trying to get reprimand me or anything, I didn't perceive it like that at all.

but yes, you speak the truths.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't worry about it Mr. fufu, we still  you.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

on a side note: I think I am having the worst DOMS ever in my quads. So hard to walk!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 25, 2007)

purr


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Shitty workout. I was looking forward to a fairly light and enjoyable workout today. Dunno why I shit out on everything. I've gotten 5x8 with the 80's on flat press with 90 second RI's like 2 months ago...this makes no sense. I'm assuming today was so bad because of my heavy deadlift yesterday and crappy sleep last night. Let's hope so. I'm not going to the gym till after I get back to school, which is the 28th, I think it will be good for me. Probably won't train again till 29th. Despite the overall shittyness, I was happy with my grip work because before I had 3 tough sets of 5 reps with those. You win some, you lose some, and yesterday I won big time. In the long run today doesn't really matter.



Its cause you _didnt _take a few rips on your bong before going to the gym... duh 


*edit* OMG i got fufu's 3,000'th reply in his jeournal... go me.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

Holy bologna, gj.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 25, 2007)

I know, go me........... so wtf... you go to workout after we have our super special chats late at night???? I am confused.... cause if so you are one crazy  hoebag.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

Better luck next time. My last workout was shitty don't feel bad fufu.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks like something from somethingawful.


----------



## fufu (Jan 26, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I know, go me........... so wtf... *you go to workout after we have our super special chats late at night???? *I am confused.... cause if so you are one crazy  hoebag.




Yep.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 26, 2007)

Let me be the first to say it, thats fuxed  up... haha... what are you a farmer?


----------



## fufu (Jan 26, 2007)

I farm cocks.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 26, 2007)

Shouldnt you be in bed... hahahaha


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow jesus was pretty lean.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 26, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> *edit* OMG i got fufu's 3,000'th reply in his jeournal... go me.



Actually, no you got the 3001st dumbass, BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME .

And yeah, they didn't have all the unnatural chemically altered food, and junk food we have today back in Jesus' time.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2007)

Actually Sean, he did have the 3000th reply, there are 3001 total posts, but my first post doesn't count as a reply and when you looked at total replies on in the Online Journal forum it says 3000. owned!!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2007)

Weight was 195 lbs this morning, that's a record!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight was 195 lbs this morning, that's a record!



183!


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2007)

Off of proxys finally! So much faster now. 

Back at school, spring semester starts tommarow.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 28, 2007)

OOOOOOOO thats so cute... have fun at classes tomorrow!!!

*sobs*... my little fufu is growing up


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2007)

rofl,

Yeah I got some cool classes tommarow, I am looking forward to it. For now...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Actually Sean, he did have the 3000th reply, there are 3001 total posts, but my first post doesn't count as a reply and when you looked at total replies on in the Online Journal forum it says 3000. owned!!!



IMO the # of "replies" in a thread doesn't matter, the # of posts is what counts.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, Mr. Backpeddle.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 28, 2007)

pwned.....


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok, Mr. Backpeddle.



Uh, no... I was just going by the number in the corner of the post, which is the only way to reference what post/reply # was made after more people have posted in the thread. You can't see that andrew made the 3000th post/reply in the Online Journal section anymore. 



AndrewSS said:


> pwned.....



Shut up peon.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2007)

#3001 post = the 3000th reply, that simple!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> #3001 post = the 3000th reply, that simple!



X posts - Y thread starters = total replies.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> X posts - Y thread starters = total replies.



Is "Y" just the number of thread starters, or number of times the thread starter's replied


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> X posts - Y thread starters = total replies.



I love it when you get all mathematical on my ass. 

Wow, I am psyched on early classes! I am done by 11:00 am! I can go train around 12:30, then have the rest of the day to do class work and have fun. Starting early isn't so bad after all. Damn, I made such a 1337 schedule this semester, I like it so far. However, this is only the begining of the first day and I have plenty of time to be dissapointed.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> 5 am session today...dark going in, dark going out.
> 
> today's workout -
> 
> ...



yo fu thats an ill lift son idk u could bop that kinda weight. u tryin to play ball or sumtin?


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> yo fu thats an ill lift son idk u could bop that kinda weight. u tryin to play ball or sumtin?



Thanks John. Nah, I'm not training to play any sports. I just train to get stronger and there is a powerlifting meet in May I want to enter.

Do you train for sports?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

I just watched the 475 DL video.  It looked very smooth.  You probably had more in you.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> Do you train for sports?


I train for the approving eye of women...but that's just me..


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I just watched the 475 DL video.  It looked very smooth.  You probably had more in you.



Thanks TT! I think I do have more in me but I want to train deadlift from a platform seeing as the bottom part of the lift is the slowest for me.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I train for the approving eye of women...but that's just me..



That is something nice that comes alot with it...sometimes.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

back at Gold's today

Today's workout -

lower strength

PL squats - RI - 2-3 minutes, belt on all working sets
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x3 at 22nd, 1x1 at 275
set #1 - 3 reps at 315 lbs
set #2 - 3 reps at 320 lbs
set #3 - 3 reps at 325 lbs
set #4 - 3 reps at 330 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL's - RI 2 - 2 1/2 minutes
4x8 at 315 lbs *PR*

unilaterl leg curls - RI 60 seconds
2x10 at 50 lbs each leg

tried calf stuff, cramped up
tried grip stuff, hand was sweaty and they don't allow chalk

stretch

Great workout, while I wasn't as mentally into the squats as I'd like to be, they were good. Had to re-grip the RDL's a few times because of the no chalk shit. Trained with 3 of my friends today...first time I've ever worked out with that many people.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu3Y9uaZKYU


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> unilaterl leg curls - RI 60 seconds
> 2x10 at 50 lbs each leg



Do you really want to screw with your hams?  Do 2/1 Leg Curls. Put just a bit more weight that you can raise with one leg on the machine.  Then, with only the bare minimum help from your non-target leg, you raise the curl.  Then, after you've reached the top, remove the non-target leg and do a horrendous-feeling negative with the target leg.  These things are brutal.

And great job on the PR!


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu3Y9uaZKYU



Hahaha, niiiiice.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you really want to screw with your hams?  Do 2/1 Leg Curls. Put just a bit more weight that you can raise with one leg on the machine.  Then, with only the bare minimum help from your non-target leg, you raise the curl.  Then, after you've reached the top, remove the non-target leg and do a horrendous-feeling negative with the target leg.  These things are brutal.
> 
> And great job on the PR!



Not sure what you mean by "screwing with my hams". But that is an interesting way to go about the leg curl, I may have to try it to mix things up.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2007)

Your squats are jumping up there pretty high.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice squats Fuski!


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Your squats are jumping up there pretty high.



Belt helps alot. I kinda feel like a nubcake using it but I plan on this PL meet in May and I might as well be training with it seeing as I will be using it for the meet. Plus I make sure I do a good amount of heavy back work. Sometimes I think my body may go tell myself to attempting squats without my lower back helping out.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice squats Fuski!



Thanks, Bruteski.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> Not sure what you mean by "screwing with my hams". But that is an interesting way to go about the leg curl, I may have to try it to mix things up.



I meant, "Do you want to walk like an old man, drop down on the toilet, and be frightened of stair?"


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I meant, "Do you want to walk like an old man, drop down on the toilet, and be frightened of stair?"



Do you mean muscle soreness or something bad?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

Soreness, what else?

Don't tell me you haven't had DOMS so bad in your legs that you couldn't sit down on the toilet, but had to just fall?


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Soreness, what else?
> 
> Don't tell me you haven't had DOMS so bad in your legs that you couldn't sit down on the toilet, but had to just fall?



I wasn't sure what you meant, my sarcasm detector must not be on spot today.

lawl, yeah stuff like that has happened. I had some of the worst DOMS when I did 8x8 squats...it was like I had an itchy sensation in my legs that was painful. My mobility was seriously compromised, stairs were a bitch and I grunted as I walked up them.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> I wasn't sure what you meant, my sarcasm detector must not be on spot today.
> 
> lawl, yeah stuff like that has happened. I had some of the worst DOMS when I did 8x8 squats...it was like I had an itchy sensation in my legs that was painful. My mobility was seriously compromised, stairs were a bitch and I grunted as I walked up them.



I remember the first time i did squats, i will never forget it the pain and suffering attracted me. I woke up tried to stand and fell. I tried taking a shit and almost broke the toilet. I walked down stairs and the pain was like i had been cut with razor blades. I swear my thighs grew an inch that week! I was sore for 2 weeks.

Actually it wasn't that bad compared to my first 21 rep set of calf raises or my first set of negative chins.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks John. Nah, I'm not training to play any sports. I just train to get stronger and there is a powerlifting meet in May I want to enter.
> 
> Do you train for sports?



well that sum good ass liftin son. keep it up!!! naa i used to play fball at a community school for 2 years.  i dont lift heavy anymore like back than mainly circuits, running and yoga


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> well that sum good ass liftin son. keep it up!!! naa i used to play fball at a community school for 2 years.  i dont lift heavy anymore like back than mainly circuits, running and yoga



Thanks man. Yoga is good stuff!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> back at Gold's today
> 
> Today's workout -
> 
> ...



Just had to out-do me in RDL's!! Nice lifting!! No chalk policy sucks, I'm in that boat too. Great looking squats too man, you're and animal.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Just had to out-do me in RDL's!! Nice lifting!! No chalk policy sucks, I'm in that boat too. Great looking squats too man, you're and animal.





Thanks.

No chalk makes me sad.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 30, 2007)

lawl 1337 sqwatz

I did 225 x 12 for 5 sets the other day.  I was owned.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 30, 2007)

Worst thing for DOMS.

Nothing is worse for legs DOMS:

heavy dumbell lunges in the 4-6 rep range.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 30, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Worst thing for DOMS.
> 
> Nothing is worse for legs DOMS:
> 
> *heavy dumbell lunges in the 4-6 rep range*.



I beg to differ ...

Moderate weight you can handle ... bulgarian squats ... 3/4 x 12 ... 30-45sec RI

Burn!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 30, 2007)

burn baby, burn!


----------



## Double D (Jan 30, 2007)

The 4-6 rep range is very hard to handle. However I believe its not only a case of preference, but also a case of handling the weight and doing the exercise properly.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Worst thing for DOMS.
> 
> Nothing is worse for legs DOMS:
> 
> heavy dumbell lunges in the 4-6 rep range.



my ass would be sore for days.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> burn baby, burn!



zomg!!


----------



## Nate K (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Nate K (Jan 30, 2007)

"Trained with 3 of my friends today...first time I've ever worked out with that many people."
You like training with friends?  I never do on purpose...I don't think I would enjoy it as much.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

Nate K said:


> "Trained with 3 of my friends today...first time I've ever worked out with that many people."
> You like training with friends?  I never do on purpose...I don't think I would enjoy it as much.



It is alright. It seems like I can't "get into" my workout as much as usual. But having others around can help you push yourself. There are pros and cons. Plus having a spot is good, although I don't really ever need one unless I am 1 RMing my bench. Going with two friends later today. We are gonna try the Gold's sauna.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

You takin a week off or something?


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> You takin a week off or something?



Nope, worked out last monday and I did today, gonna log to workout soon. I haven't been working out at frequent though.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Se se Senor


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

flat barbell bench - RI 2 minutes
warm ups - 1x8 at 45, 1x8 at 95
set #1 - 6 reps at 185 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 185 lbs 
set #3 - 6 reps at 190 lbs
set #4 - 6 reps at 195 lbs *PR*
set #5 - 5 reps at 185 lbs 

DB single arm rows - RI 2 minutes
3x6 each side at 115 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable pulldowns - RI 90-120 seconds
set #1 - 10 reps each side at 75 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each side at 75 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 10 reps each side at 60 lbs

DB lateral raises - RI 90 seconds
2x15 each side at 25 lbs

supinated grip single arm elbow extension - RI 90 seconds
set #1 - 15 reps each arm at #4 
set #2 - 15 reps each arm at #3

DB preacher curls - RI 90 seconds
2x15 each arm at 25 lbs 

forgot to stretch

sauna for 5-10 minutes

25 minute walk back to campus

Awesome workout. My last upper wasn't as I wanted it to be so today made me feel better. Benching felt unusually strong today. Missed the last rep on the last set, but no biggy. Went a bit too heavy though and had to drop intensity on some stuff. I may only lift 3 days this week, so no biggy. If I do workout out a fourth time it'll be a pretty like upper on saturday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 31, 2007)

nice PRs Fuski good to see you rowing the midget again.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> nice PRs Fuski good to see you rowing the midget again.



ty ty


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 31, 2007)

Good workout.... OMG your birthday is coming up in like 2 weeks, thats so prethious


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2007)

good workout.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Good workout.... OMG your birthday is coming up in like 2 weeks, thats so prethious



thanks

heheh, more like 6 weeks, but nice fucking try...


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

P-funk said:


> good workout.



Thank you.


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad to see those push numbers going up!


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks
> 
> heheh, more like 6 weeks, but nice fucking try...



whoops i thought I read feb 14th

geesh


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice job on the Bench press.  

Why do you do so many sets? I have had the best luck with only doing 1 warm-up set, and 3 hard sets. 

I'm not saying my way is better, because you are quantum leaps ahead of me in training knowledge, but I was curious of whether you have had luck in the past with doing only 3 hard sets.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Nice job on the Bench press.
> 
> Why do you do so many sets? I have had the best luck with only doing 1 warm-up set, and 3 hard sets.
> 
> I'm not saying my way is better, because you are quantum leaps ahead of me in training knowledge, but I was curious of whether you have had luck in the past with doing only 3 hard sets.



Thanks!

I used to do 3 sets of higher intensity. Then about 6 weeks ago I started doing 5 sets of lower appropriate intensity, but the overall work is about the same. I am doing this just to change things up. When I go back to what I used to do I'll do like 3 sets of of a pushing movment, then 3 sets of another, but for now I just do 5 hard sets and call it quits for pushing. And about the warm up sets - the weight is very submaximal and it doesn't fatigue me, it actually helps me lift more.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I used to do 3 sets of higher intensity. Then about 6 weeks ago I started doing 5 sets of lower appropriate intensity, but the overall work is about the same. I am doing this just to change things up. When I go back to what I used to do I'll do like 3 sets of of a pushing movment, then 3 sets of another, but for now I just do 5 hard sets and call it quits for pushing. And about the warm up sets - the weight is very submaximal and it doesn't fatigue me, it actually helps me lift more.



Good stuff. I was pretty sure you had it figured out already, but I ask to learn.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks
> 
> heheh, more like 6 weeks, but nice fucking try...



You still drop dead sexy man!


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You still drop dead sexy man!



ty ty


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You still drop dead sexy man!



Hey, I saw him first!


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

guys guys, there is enough fufu to go around.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice Bench PRs


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks, Lexus.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## Nate K (Feb 1, 2007)

This journal has much gay love for fufu...Ahh


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)

Nate K said:


> This journal has much gay love for fufu...Ahh



When in Rome.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

Nate K said:


> This journal has much gay love for fufu...Ahh



It's nice to come back to some gayness after being out all day...acting gay...ahh well.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> When in Rome.



hhahahhaha, true story.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

back squats(high bar) -
warm ups - 1x10 at 135, 1x3 at 225, 1x1 at 275. TKE's 12 each leg with light JS resistance band w/ 1-2 second hold at full extensions
3x8 at 275 lbs *PR*

cable pull throughs -
3x10 at 140 lbs *PR*

tried unilateral leg press, it felt really uncomfortable

front squats - 
2x15 at 135 lbs *PR*

went light on the front squats

machine calf raises 
2x15 at 95 lbs

barbell static holds 
set #1 - 10 seconds at 365 lbs

hands to sweaty to continue.

stretch

sauna for 5 minutes

Superb workout! Squats felt so damn GOOD. I was going really deep and my abs felt really tight and each rep felt really solid, I had more in me too. I meant to do speed deadlifts before squats but I forgot, that is why my workout looks pretty low voume. I had a feeling I would too, but whatever. I felt DOMS in my VMO's like 20 minutes after training, I wonder if the TKE's had anything to do with it. First time squatting higher reps with heavier weight in a while.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2007)

Drunk people everywhere...I think the night is calling me. Byebyeeeeeeeeeee.

..shit I really feel like hitting the hay though...fuck.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice job on the PRs, fufu!


----------



## Nate K (Feb 2, 2007)

Your grip is good.

I agree about the ONe-leg Leg-press but I do them sometimes anyway...I have to use such a light weight.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Drunk people everywhere...I think the night is calling me. Byebyeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> ..shit I really feel like hitting the hay though...fuck.



rofl, you got 1.5 hrs before bed time... have fun


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 2, 2007)

*I felt DOMS in my VMO's like 20 minutes after training*  traitor....hahahahahaha


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 2, 2007)

go to bed...


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on the PRs, fufu!




tytyty




Nate K said:


> Your grip is good.
> 
> I agree about the ONe-leg Leg-press but I do them sometimes anyway...I have to use such a light weight.



tytytyty

I've done one legged leg press on another machine back home and it feels better, but this one was shit.



AndrewSS said:


> rofl, you got 1.5 hrs before bed time... have fun



so passed my bedtime, omg


Bakerboy said:


> *I felt DOMS in my VMO's like 20 minutes after training*  traitor....hahahahahaha



sry I couldn't resist...I feel dirty. 


AndrewSS said:


> go to bed...



good idea, SON!


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 2, 2007)

drunkleness isnt good fufu... shame on you


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 2, 2007)

fufu <3 smegma


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Hey, I saw him first!



Come on what you wanna do bitch!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice squatage fufu!


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Brutus, but no fighting with Bakerboy!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

superset - RI 90 seconds
neutral grip DB flat bench - 4x12 at x2 60 lbs
unsupported standing DB rows - 4x12 each side at 60 lbs

super set - RI 90 seconds
standing overhead barbell press - 1x10 at 95 lbs, 1x8 at 95 lbs
pronated grip pulldowns - 2x10 at 105 lbs

rotator cuff - 3 sets

facepulls - RI 75 seconds
2x10 at 75 lbs

stretch

sauna 15 minutes

Good workout. I went light because I trained yesterday, drank a bit, and didn't get ideal sleep. Plus I am training fairly heavy on monday. Supersets went smooth. I shit out on the last set of overhead barbell presses, oh well. On face pulls I really felt the muscles in between my shoulder blades being activated. I could pull them back really tight, it was a new feeling. Technically the standing DB rows are a PR, but I don't know if it is worth marking seeing as it is very similar to bench supported DB rows. The supersets are also PR's in them selves, but whatever. Didn't plan on training today really, but kind of glad I did.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Some high reps there bet you burned alot of fat fufu. You like the facepulls?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 3, 2007)

Good job fufu... way to go training after a night of debauchery and drinking... and staying  up 5hrs past your bedtime! I probably woulda skipped...


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2007)

I have joined the dark side fufu.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

For real? So your a needle wielding Jedi?


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Some high reps there bet you burned alot of fat fufu. You like the facepulls?



Face pulls are great for shoulder health.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Good job fufu... way to go training after a night of debauchery and drinking... and staying  up 5hrs past your bedtime! I probably woulda skipped...



lawl, ty ty. I slept from like 3-9, not too bad.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, this is fucking bullshit. I'm not allowed to have my bass amp on so people can hear it(so says my RA) and my RA is thumping bassy rap shit.

Such bullshit.

The subwoofer war is on. I will win.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok, this is fucking bullshit. I'm not allowed to have my bass amp on so people can hear it(so says my RA) and my RA is thumping bassy rap shit.
> 
> Such bullshit.
> 
> The subwoofer war is on. I will win.





Might I suggest 4 kicker solar baric 17 inch L7's being fed by a rockford 5000K watt amp.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Might I suggest 4 kicker solar baric 17 inch L7's being fed by a rockford 5000K watt amp.



lawl, is that what you have?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok, this is fucking bullshit. I'm not allowed to have my bass amp on so people can hear it(so says my RA) and my RA is thumping bassy rap shit.
> 
> Such bullshit.
> 
> The subwoofer war is on. I will win.



Haha, tell that BIATCH!

omfg 3 posts in 1 minute.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I have joined the dark side fufu.



Keep me posted!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Haha, tell that BIATCH!
> 
> omfg 3 posts in 1 minute.



omg, she is turning it up, what a noob. There is no way she can win


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 3, 2007)

Lawl, it really is a girl? I didn't know that.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Keep me posted!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Keep me posted!!



Me to I'm interested in seeing what happens. Will you post pics?


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Lawl, it really is a girl? I didn't know that.



truths


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Me to I'm interested in seeing what happens. Will you post pics?



Hey, pics for me only!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hey, pics for me only!



I get his ass pics


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Way to state the obvious.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 4, 2007)

the things that bring you down only bring harm to you

and when you dooooooooooo youll find the one you love is youuuuu


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> the things that bring you down only bring harm to you
> 
> and when you dooooooooooo youll find the one you love is youuuuu



I want your babies!


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

Life update-

been eating alot still, I weighed in at 200 lbs at the gym the other day, I had alot of liquid in me though.

haven't taken melatonin in two weeks. I have been sleeping great. In fact, it seems like I am sleeping better without it. Been going to bed around 9:30 and getting up at 7, been going very well.

Accomplished one week of school without being late to class/skipping.

Gym has been going very well also.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

It's nice that your life is on a strong upswing!


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

truths, all I need is some titties and I am set(which I am working on).

Yes, it feels nice. I have been being pretty strict with things, but I like it. I even started reading my text books on the second day of class, and enjoyed it. :nuts: I just can't let myself get into a slump and slow down, which kind of happens on the weekends. Damn weekends!

I am leaps and bounds better than I was last semester.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

I just sk33t3d.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

r00fl3


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> truths, all I need is some titties and I am set(which I am working on).
> 
> Yes, it feels nice. I have been being pretty strict with things, but I like it. I even started reading my text books on the second day of class, and enjoyed it. :nuts: I just can't let myself get into a slump and slow down, which kind of happens on the weekends. Damn weekends!
> 
> I am leaps and bounds better than I was last semester.



Now all you need to do is realize that you _*deserve*_ to feel this way.  You also need to understand that you can feel this way _*whenever*_ you want to.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Now all you need to do is realize that you _*deserve*_ to feel this way.  You also need to understand that you can feel this way _*whenever*_ you want to.



Indeed.

It's amazing how much better I feel in the exact same situation as I felt like shit in earlier. 

Best thing I have found out - stop over-analyizing every detail and trust myself to deal with things without having to write a book about it in my head.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Indeed.
> 
> It's amazing how much better I feel in the exact same situation as I felt like shit in earlier.
> 
> Best thing I have found out - stop over-analyizing every detail and trust myself to deal with things without having to write a book about it in my head.



I know exactly what you are talking about.




fufu said:


> Life update-
> 
> been eating alot still, I weighed in at 200 lbs at the gym the other day, I had alot of liquid in me though.
> 
> ...



IT sounds liek you have things in order.   I am very happy for you. If a wave of inspiration and motivation comes my way, I try to surf that wave for as long as I can. Sometimes these waves can last for years. Don't slack up, and you will get a ton of work done.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeehaa. Let's get it on.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah my life is pretty different. I feel like I wil fuck myself over if I try thinking about it too much though, I gotta roll with it.

Even though things are good, if I even try analyizing shit my mind will just go to shit and fog out, it's pretty bad. If I can avoid that(which I have been doing), I will recover.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeehaa. Let's get it on.


 
Wow, I was going to respond "Yeehaw" do that picture and I didn't even see you say it. 

Yeehaw!

I just ate 2 cups of cottage cheese....ugh.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

Lawl.  I just had a whey shake and salad with olive oil.  I'm shivvering.  Burrrr.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 5, 2007)

fufu, im glad life is going well.... but does it disturb you at all that s34n still hates you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> I am leaps and bounds better than I was last semester.



Is this your first year at college?


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Is this your first year at college?



Yes and no. But for all intensive purposes, yes.


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> fufu, im glad life is going well.... but does it disturb you at all that s34n still hates you?



I kills me every day...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

did I miss some drama?


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah, Sean broke up with me.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

there's a 12-step program dealing w/ that somewhere....


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

rofl


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> yeah, Sean broke up with me.








Oh yeah, you're all mine baby!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Oh yeah, you're all mine baby!



Back off BB he's mine!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

lawlz, cat fight


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 5, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you still feeling really positive, fufu?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 5, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> fufu, im glad life is going well.... but does it disturb you at all that s34n still hates you?



I don't hate Fufu, stop starting shit!



fufu said:


> I kills me every day...






Fufu, you haven't worked out in 3 days?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

Damn Baker, where do you find these pictures?


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Are you still feeling really positive, fufu?



ATM, I'm kinda of "meh", but overall I am positive.


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I don't hate Fufu, stop starting shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have decided that Sean doesn't hate me due to his abundent use of cutsie smiles.

btw, I worked out friday and saturday, lawl. Today too, but I haven't logged it yet.


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Damn Baker, where do you find these pictures?



srsly


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

platform deadlifts(standing on 45 lb plates) - 
5x1 at 405 lbs

pause squats low bar (3 seconds in the hole) - 
5x1 at 275 lbs

unilateral laying leg curls -
2x8 at 57.5 lbs

Good workout. I wasn't feeling it as much as I usually do though. Platform deadlifts are hard and uncomfortable, not painful though. Well, besides the pain in my glutes because they were so damn tight, I had to stretch them out in between each set or else it would hurt pretty bad. My IT band hurt when I rolled it, gah. I closed up shop early because I was getting tight spots and tweaks in several places.

So, this is the plan for now(may change) -
rest tommarow, do upper on wednesday, rest thursday + friday, head back home and pull a PR on saturday, then rest another few days probably. I was going to wait another week before I attempted another PR but I feel like taking some time off and I want to hit the PR before that. lawl, I have been doing an unload every 3-4 weeks. Seems like it gets more and more frequent. Not that I am slowing down, but it feels good to rest.

...but for now I am going to wash my smelly balls.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow! What a way to end a post. That was out of nowhere too.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 5, 2007)

Post those weekend workouts... SON!


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Post those weekend workouts... SON!



I did!!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1557358&postcount=3089

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1557995&postcount=3102


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

My nutrition class is incredibley horrible. It's taught even worse than my old high school classes.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 6, 2007)

im in nutrition as well taught by the cross country coach......we are taught to eat like distance runners its annoying


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> ATM, I'm kinda of "meh", but overall I am positive.



Choose not to be "meh".  Choose to have a nice day instead.

I know this shit sounds corny.  If only everyone knew how easy it is to just _decide _to feel good.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> im in nutrition as well taught by the cross country coach......we are taught to eat like distance runners its annoying



That sucks! It is kind of like in other classes when they talk about sports nutrition...it is almost always pertaining to endurance athletes.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Choose not to be "meh".  Choose to have a nice day instead.
> 
> I know this shit sounds corny.  If only everyone knew how easy it is to just _decide _to feel good.



Hmmmm...


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hmmmm...



I think DOMS is starting to come out of the closet.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I think DOMS is starting to come out of the closet.



Yeah, your closet.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 6, 2007)

and im gonna miss everybody...

see you at tha crossroads


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

zioggity


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 6, 2007)

i feel so pillish pillish pillish... floatin in that ecstacy


----------



## Nate K (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> That sucks! It is kind of like in other classes when they talk about sports nutrition...it is almost always pertaining to endurance athletes.



Do you ever say anything...just becuase you feel the need to; morally.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Do you ever say anything...just becuase you feel the need to; morally.



lawl, I almost did today, but didn't alas.

The professour was like "noone can lose two lbs of body mass in 2 days, even if you eat nothing". 

I wanted to say, "my maintenance cal amount is 3500, so if I don't eat for two days I will lose almost exactly two lbs"


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

wow, wth did I spell professor like that.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 6, 2007)

you shoulda said that......and than been like how many cals do i need for muscle growth?


----------



## goob (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> wow, wth did I spell professor like that.



fraudian slip??


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

goob said:


> fraudian slip??



quite possibly.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> That sucks! It is kind of like in other classes when they talk about sports nutrition...it is almost always pertaining to endurance athletes.



And the classes are sponsored by Gatorade or some cereal company.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, I almost did today, but didn't alas.
> 
> The professour was like "noone can lose two lbs of body mass in 2 days, even if you eat nothing".
> 
> I wanted to say, "my maintenance cal amount is 3500, so if I don't eat for two days I will lose almost exactly two lbs"



O. Lordy lord.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

I hate when teachers ask the most obvious and simple questions...it is almost insulting. I never answer them because I am like, "there is no way you would seriously ask us that."

Like today for example, something happened like this -

"Now when we eat something, we aren't eating the serving. What in fact we are eating is the amount that we are eating. To find out how many servings we are eating, we need to take the amount we are eating, and divide it by the serving. So if you eat two tblspoons of butter, and the serving is 1 tblspoon, you divide 2 by 1 and you get two servings, you ate two servings."

They also don't list oils as fats...but as oils, wtf? They seem to correlate fat with saturated fat, and say that fats are bad. Then they say oils are good for you. WTF people are scared of the word fat or something.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> The professour was like "noone can lose two lbs of body mass in 2 days, even if you eat nothing".



Your prof is wrong.  About 9 yrs ago I had surgery and went from 208 to 182 in nine days.  No food, only IVs the entire time.  And no, I don't recommend it as a way to lose weight.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Your prof is wrong.  About 9 yrs ago I had surgery and went from 208 to 182 in nine days.  No food, only IVs the entire time.  And no, I don't recommend it as a way to lose weight.



Absolutely, it is pretty sad to see an instructor at a college level lying. I think he has a PhD too.  

Alot of his class seemed to be following the folky diet myths that runs rampant through the media.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> Absolutely, it is pretty sad to see an instructor at a college level lying. I think he has a PhD too.
> Alot of his class seemed to be following the folky diet myths that runs rampant through the media.



Where do these guys get off, probably a fat weak man.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 6, 2007)

give your prof a strawberry shortcake...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> I hate when teachers ask the most obvious and simple questions...it is almost insulting. I never answer them because I am like, "there is no way you would seriously ask us that."
> 
> Like today for example, something happened like this -
> 
> ...





Speak up. Just because you teacher had a degree, doesn't mean he knows anything. Educate those poor people. 
Ask the professor why every container I have ever read has never listed an oil content. Your professor sounds retarded.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Your prof is wrong.  About 9 yrs ago I had surgery and went from 208 to 182 in nine days.  No food, only IVs the entire time.  And no, I don't recommend it as a way to lose weight.



I lost 15lbs in a week during my 10th grade year of football. I had a stomach problem, but I went to practice anyway. I didn???t eat for 4 days and kept practicing. I'm lucky I didn???t hurt myself.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Speak up. Just because you teacher had a degree, doesn't mean he knows anything. Educate those poor people.
> Ask the professor why every container I have ever read has never listed an oil content. Your professor sounds retarded.



I suppose I should, but I don't know if it would make a difference at all.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

flat bench press 
warm ups - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95
set #1 - 6 reps at 185
set #2 - 6 reps at 200 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at 200 lbs *PR*

HS seated row 
set #1 - 5 reps each side at 4 plates +30 lbs
set #2 - 5 reps each side at 4 plates +35 lbs
set #3 - 5 reps each side at 4 plates +35 lbs *PR*

straight arm pulldown -
set #1 - 12 reps at 120 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 130 lbs *PR*

cable flies 
2x12 at x2 60 lbs

face pulls -
2x10 at 90 lbs

overhead cable elbow extentions -
2x8 each arm at 50 lbs

seated preacher curls - 
2x8 each arm at 35 lbs

stretch

Great workout. I was very happy with my benching. I wasn't grinding out that last rep like usual, felt like I had more in me. I suppose I will move up next week. Strong overall and pretty easy. I went low volume because I don't want to beat myself up too bad for saturday. I foam rolled alot pre-workout. Especially my hips and IT band. The gym has new foam rollers which is sweet. A new fullsized, a quarter one, a fullsized 1/2 foam rolled(cut in half length wise) and a quarter sized cut in half.

Right glute is still tight. Feeling better for now, but it could start acting up again. I stretched it out today and monday. I will stretch it some more after writing this and then warm it up and stretch it out everyday till saturday. I will try to foam roll as well.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 7, 2007)

You're doin' real good homeboy ... keep up the steady upward climb like your about to do on your bench.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You're doin' real good homeboy ... keep up the steady upward climb like your about to do on your bench.



yes drill sergeant!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 7, 2007)

Noice vwerk.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

Kicking ass as usual fufu.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Noice vwerk.



Zank you.



Brutus_G said:


> Kicking ass as usual fufu.



Ty ty.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> yes drill sergeant!


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

Dear fufu,

You're a weak bitch.

-Andrew


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

How can I become master?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

I think you know how...


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmmm...


----------



## Italianwarrior9 (Feb 7, 2007)

dammm seems liek yur off to a sick start
keep it up


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

hes not available.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 7, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Dear fufu,
> 
> You're a weak bitch.
> 
> -Andrew



Seems the pot is calling the kettle black.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Italianwarrior9 said:


> dammm seems liek yur off to a sick start
> keep it up



Thanks!

I've been weight training for almost two years though, so I don't know how much of a start that is considered.



AndrewSS said:


> hes not available.



rofl, you wish.



Seanp156 said:


> Seems the pot is calling the kettle black.



OHH SNAP!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> OHH SNAP!



 Pwned.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

wtf is this bullshit, I hate all of you


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

I didn't say shit son.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

wow fufu... no more brown neck ties for you.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 7, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> wow fufu... no more brown neck ties for you.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

rofl.... pwned


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 7, 2007)

This is NOT an example of post whoring.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

ok so, me, fufu, and sean are all basically chatting on IM, yet sean wont sign into AIM to have a real cool chat.... thats GAY


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

ROFL, yeah wtf sean I waited for you to come on AIM today. Like I literally sat at my CPU for 5 hours doing nothing but staring at the AIM box.

I didn't even get up to take a shit.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hahaha..... Sorry . If I get on AIM I feel obligated to stay on and "chat about life" when I should be doing others things, whereas posting on IM I feel free to leave at any moment.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Fapping is more important than life...I see how it is.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

"Stop your fapping and come drink your prune juice!"


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> "Stop your fapping and come drink your prune juice!"


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

2 pages no workouts....hum starting to look more like Burner's journal.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 9, 2007)

im so glad you and sean could become true e friends


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> im so glad you and sean could become true e friends



I know, I feel complete now.


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> 2 pages no workouts....hum starting to look more like Burner's journal.



I will be working out tommarow!


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

As will I!!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

Weight is 191 this morning. Lost a couple lbs since I started the semester. Could just be cause I took two shits yesterday. Talking about shits, I gotta take another one now I think.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight is 191 this morning. Lost a couple lbs since I started the semester. Could just be cause I took two shits yesterday. Talking about shits, I gotta take another one now I think.



I was 181.2 this morning  your back under suspicion


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 10, 2007)

lawl


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

Missed my deadlift attempt. Glute hurts more than it ever has now.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Hahaha..... Sorry . If I get on AIM I feel obligated to stay on and "chat about life" when I should be doing others things, whereas posting on IM I feel free to leave at any moment.



Haha, that is also why I love I'm.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> 2 pages no workouts....hum starting to look more like Burner's journal.


 ... wait a sec ...  ... that ain't funny ...  ... why no work posted?


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ... wait a sec ...  ... that ain't funny ...  ... why no work posted?



I was taking time off for today's workout. But I fucked my lift up and also fucked my glute up. Actually came home from school just so I could use a gym that allowed chalk. What a waste.

I also lost 4 lbs while at school.


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

So something bad has happened hey? Hum, best of luck getting better. I know the feeling god it sucks!


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> So something bad has happened hey? Hum, best of luck getting better. I know the feeling god it sucks!



Thanks.

I'll see how it feels wednesday.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey, you're great. Don't worry.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Hey, you're great. Don't worry.



lawl, thanks. 

I am dealing with it a bit better than I thought. Hopefully I can recover quickly.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)

fufu, I have decided you need a pet robot. http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.androidworld.com/kibertron_front_back.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.androidworld.com/prod01.htm&h=600&w=800&sz=158&hl=en&start=154&tbnid=buuNCW-g5M1rjM:&tbnh=107&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhumanoids%26start%3D140%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

lawl, I will have it walk to class with me and take my notes. Eventually we will become best friends and move in together.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2007)

What do you think happened? It seems a bit strange for it to just suddenly become tight. Could it be a pulled muscle that has a knot in it? I have heard of muscles forming knots that limit flexibility.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> What do you think happened? It seems a bit strange for it to just suddenly become tight. Could it be a pulled muscle that has a knot in it? I have heard of muscles forming knots that limit flexibility.



Not sure. It used to periodically get tight now and then, but on both sides. Now it is just tight on the right side, and friggin hurts when I get into a certain position. The worst it hurts is when I would be in the bottom position of an RDL. It is like on and off pain though. There is no in between, which makes me think that the tightness is causing some impinging on a nerve.

However, it really started acting up when I did platform deadlifts. I think setting myself in that ROM messed me up, and now I just enhanced it.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Not sure. It used to periodically get tight now and then, but on both sides. Now it is just tight on the right side, and friggin hurts when I get into a certain position. The worst it hurts is when I would be in the bottom position of an RDL. It is like on and off pain though. There is no in between, which makes me think that the tightness is causing some impinging on a nerve.




that sucks man. I hate to hear you got an injury has hard as you work. 


Lawl, wtf are you doing up this late? 

I just got back from a mardi gras ball. My date wore me out trying to keep up with her. We did Tequila shots all night. She was a real fun date, but they wanted to do coke and keep partying. I told them I got important stuff to do tomorrow, and went home early. She was pretty hot, and I got a little play, but no booty. 

I am trying to drink as much water as possible right now. I can???t be hung over tomorrow, I have to lift.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> that sucks man. I hate to hear you got an injury has hard as you work.
> 
> 
> Lawl, wtf are you doing up this late?
> ...




lawl, that sounds fun. Good thing you resisted that blow.  Working out the day after partying can be alright if you get some cals in there and lots of water before bed.

I actually got back home pretty late from seeing a girl. Then I just got on the internet and needed to eat. Procrastinated that for while, but now I need to get ready for bed and kick my dog off my pillow.


Then being home for the weekend and all makes me think about life and shit like tha after being at school. Oh yeah, and porn.


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, that sounds fun. Good thing you resisted that blow.  Working out the day after partying can be alright if you get some cals in there and lots of water before bed.
> 
> *I actually got back home pretty late from seeing a girl*. Then I just got on the internet and needed to eat. Procrastinated that for while, but now I need to get ready for bed and kick my dog off my pillow.
> 
> ...



Trying the other side eh?


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Trying the other side eh?



Yeah, for once!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2007)

Weight was 192.5.

Pain in glute has decreased somewhat.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2007)

Worked out in my basement today with the ol' 50 lb adjustable DB's.

Today's workout -

upper

standing overhead DB press held neutral(most of the time) -
4x10 at x2 40 lbs


standing upsupported  DB rows w/ 3 second isometric at top -
3x12 each side at 50 lbs

fixed band standing face pulls - 
3x15 at light jump stretch band


CoC trainer -
3x10 each hand *PR*

concentration curls -
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 40 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each arm at 45 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each arm at 40 lbs

laying one arm DB skullcrushers - 
3x8 each arm at 30 lbs

Great workout. It was pretty laid back. Last set of overhead presses were hard. All the DB row sets were hard because of that 3 second hold at top, it makes it so much harder. I'm gonna take tommarow off because of the glute thing, then I will do upper wednesday, and do lower friday, if all goes as planned.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Good to see you got your workout in there Fufu I need to start doing face pulls.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good to see you got your workout in there Fufu I need to start doing face pulls.



Thanks Brutus. 

Yeah, do some face-pulls, they can really only benefit you. Just throw a couple sets in near the end if you want, you don't really need to use a high intensity, just mainly focus on pulling your shoulder blades back and pinching them.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, back at school. I have upped the cals a bit. It is tough eating so much volume, but I have seem to have a new surge of inspiration of getting bigger. I feel like taking a break from the really heavy PL type work. I will do higher reps for a while, but not HIGH reps. I'm thinking generally 5-8 reps. Then maybe some higher rep stuff on assistance stuff. My glute is still bothering me, but I am thinking/hoping it will be better by friday when I will do lower.

Classes are going well. All the shit I have learned of this forum have been a great asset. My A&P labs are going to be so easy. My A&P lecture prof. talked to me before class this morning and was asking about my major. She was like, "ok, so you are a sophmore?". I was like, "no, a freshman." Then she said something like, "obviously you have taken anatomy and physiology in high school." I said, "nope, just studied it independently". That made me feel good.  However I don't really consider what I do studying, I just lurk and whore on IM all day. Turns out it was worth alot.

I should be able to make some good progress this week knowing that I have a three day weekend at the end. Woooooooooo.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, back at school. I have upped the cals a bit. It is tough eating so much volume, but I have seem to have a new surge of inspiration of getting bigger. I feel like taking a break from the really heavy PL type work. I will do higher reps for a while, but not HIGH reps. I'm thinking generally 5-8 reps. Then maybe some higher rep stuff on assistance stuff. My glute is still bothering me, but I am thinking/hoping it will be better by friday when I will do lower.
> 
> Classes are going well. All the shit I have learned of this forum have been a great asset. My A&P labs are going to be so easy. My A&P lecture prof. talked to me before class this morning and was asking about my major. She was like, "ok, so you are a sophmore?". I was like, "no, a freshman." Then she said something like, "obviously you have taken anatomy and physiology in high school." I said, "nope, just studied it independently". That made me feel good.  However I don't really consider what I do studying, I just lurk and whore on IM all day. Turns out it was worth alot.
> 
> I should be able to make some good progress this week knowing that I have a three day weekend at the end. Woooooooooo.



Lawl, nice. IM has helped my spelling and grammar. My typing speed is also much better. Oh heh, the most important thing is I am the best looking nerd in the CIS department.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, nice. IM has helped my spelling and grammar. My typing speed is also much better. *Oh heh, the most important thing is I am the best looking nerd in the CIS department*.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 12, 2007)

this is probably the finest thing fufu has said to me.... rofl

talking about the size of my forearms. 


> *forestboy15* (2:30:56 PM): i know cause when you fist my ass I can tell
> *forestboy15* (2:31:00 PM): you get it elbow deep


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

Get well soon.
http://www.porkolt.com/other/shakira/ass/shake/comilation/shakira-ass-shaking-compilation-7319.html


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> this is probably the finest thing fufu has said to me.... rofl
> 
> talking about the size of my forearms.



shit now everyone will want a plunge in the fu-pu


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Get well soon.
> http://www.porkolt.com/other/shakira/ass/shake/comilation/shakira-ass-shaking-compilation-7319.html



thanks!

Damn, the link doesn't work for me. I see Shakira in it too.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.porkolt.com/other/shakira/ass/shake/comilation/shakira-ass-shaking-compilation-7319.html


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

Shit sorry. I will try to find it somewhere else. Please hold.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.apedump.com/out.php?id=998

Try this...


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> http://www.apedump.com/out.php?id=998
> 
> Try this...



That ass... it has too much power... making me do things... making me listen to her terrible music...I can't stop watching....help! help!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> http://www.apedump.com/out.php?id=998
> 
> Try this...



I know where i want to stick it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is a special treat for you

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WnYoanP_m3E


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Rehab - 

Thorough foam rolling. 

Did some dynamic stretching - medial cross high knees, supine glute bridges, straight leg kicks, then some split squats. 

Took about 35 minutes. 

Stretched out the glutes, IT band, hamstrings, lower back, up the sides of the torso. Finished off with some ankle mobility stuff. Feeling looser and the pain seems to have lightened up some. Now I will take some ibuprofin and try not to sit in this chair so much.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Here is a special treat for you
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=WnYoanP_m3E



thanks


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

Kiki's rule! I would like to see a dog do this  http://youtube.com/watch?v=I6gCWSDSThU&mode=related&search=


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Kiki's rule! I would like to see a dog do this  http://youtube.com/watch?v=I6gCWSDSThU&mode=related&search=



Damn! That was a super kiki!


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Kiki's rule! I would like to see a dog do this  http://youtube.com/watch?v=I6gCWSDSThU&mode=related&search=



holy crap!!!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Kiki's rule! I would like to see a dog do this  http://youtube.com/watch?v=I6gCWSDSThU&mode=related&search=



Did you catch that his tail corkscrewed for aerial control?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Damn! That was a super kiki!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Did you catch that his tail corkscrewed for aerial control?



damn good call! I wonder if it broke any bones?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> damn good call! I wonder if it broke any bones?



I doubt it.  Just take a look at the muscles and tendons of cat.  They lack the flexibility of a human, but have the benefit of being a living spring.  Plus, he landed on grass.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

Today's workout -

flat barbell bench - 
warm ups - 1x8 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135
set #1 - 6 reps at 185 lbs
set #2 - 6 reps at 205 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 5 reps at 205 lbs

incline DB bench - 
set #1 - 8 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #2 - 7 reps at x2 70 lbs

unilateral cable rows - 
3x5 at 110 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable pulldowns - 
2x10 at 80 lbs *PR*

overhead cable elbow extensions -
set #1 - 8 reps each arm at 55 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 20 reps each arm at 30 lbs

DB preacher curls -
1x8 each arm at 40 lbs *PR*


no time to stretch, gym closed at 1 due to the storm.

40 minute walk back to campus 

That was a workout in its self, the side walks weren't plowed. Most of it was uphill too. Incline + unstable surface + ice falling/cold + heavy clothes and gym bag + just finished working out + injured glute = tough. Phew!

Great workout. I pooped out on the benching but I made a PR so I was happy with it. Lots of PRs this workout, made me happy. My last 1RM bench PR was 225...so now with 205x6 I wonder what I can do. Weeeeeeeee! No class today and a three day weekend!!! Feeling pretty tired though, hopefully just from the trek heading back and not getting sick. Lots of people getting sick here, my roommate included.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice workout. Sounds like your trek back home was as tough as your workout!Tell your roomate to take a hike and I'll send you over Miss Japan to massage your glutes.  http://www.kurara-chibana.com/photo-gallery.html


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice workout. Sounds like your trek back home was as tough as your workout!Tell your roomate to take a hike and I'll send you over Miss Japan to massage your glutes.  http://www.kurara-chibana.com/photo-gallery.html





Please do!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice benchin..... homo.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice benchin..... homo.



thanks queefnugget.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 14, 2007)

queefnugget???? So is that like.... the equivelant of farting and sharding??? Gross....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2007)

PRs all over the place fufu, I have come to expect no less from you.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> flat barbell bench -
> set #2 - 6 reps at 205 lbs *PR*
> 
> 
> ...



I'll never catch up!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'll never catch up!



Just bust out those bottles of M1T.... Or send them to me.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> queefnugget???? So is that like.... the equivelant of farting and sharding??? Gross....



It's something like that...something amazing.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Just bust out those bottles of M1T.... Or send them to me.



I will bust 'em out, but my BF% is way too high.  I also have 1-AD, some sort of test poweder, M-5AA, and...I can't remember the rest.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> PRs all over the place fufu, I have come to expect no less from you.



lawl, thanks Kelju. 



DOMS said:


> I'll never catch up!



Don't think of it as a race! Think of it as....ummm, I don't know.  You're doing great though. Plus there are other things you excel alot better than I.



Seanp156 said:


> Just bust out those bottles of M1T.... Or send them to me.



No M1T for Sean.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> No M1T for Sean.



I've got at least 10 bottles.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> No M1T for Sean.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> Don't think of it as a race! Think of it as....ummm, I don't know.  You're doing great though.



Thanks, fufu.  



fufu said:


> Plus there are other things you excel alot better than I.



Now you're being way too modest.  Hell, I can only bench 175.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 14, 2007)

Stare into Coco's eyes. Fix your eyes on his black orbs. Coco wants to hypnotize you... he needs the practice- we are taking our show on the road.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Now you're being way too modest.  Hell, I can only bench 175.



Well I was thinking stuff like IT and that jazz.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Stare into Coco's eyes. Fix your eyes on his black orbs. Coco wants to hypnotize you... he needs the practice- we are taking our show on the road.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> queefnugget???? So is that like.... the equivelant of farting and sharding??? Gross....



HAHAHAHA


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> queefnugget???? So is that like.... the equivelant of farting and sharding??? Gross....




_"As if the sound of the queef wasn't enough, i felt something bounce off my left nut and I swear to ever loving christ it was a queef nugget!"_

A vaginal projectile, propelled by the force of a particularly powerful queef. Usually a crusted remnant of a womans most recent ovulation, or perhaps the hardened remains of a particularly impressive ejaculation. Most commonly produced by only the skankiest of women with the most questionable of hygenic habits. Sometimes used as a colorful insult.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 14, 2007)

rofl, queef nugget... thats orriblay


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.


Well ... just tryin to help out where I can.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

ROFL

Dude, I thought I just made that shit up. I didn't know it was real, that's horrible.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> ROFL
> 
> Dude, I thought I just made that shit up. I didn't know it was real, that's horrible.



LOL sic.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

Feelin' shitty. Hopefully a one day thing.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

Mental or physical?


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Mental or physical?



Physical.

But that leads to mental as well in my case.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> Physical.
> 
> But that leads to mental as well in my case.



What are the symptoms?

If you can, try to get 9 hours of sleep tonight.  You'd be surprised what they can do for the body.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What are the symptoms?
> 
> If you can, try to get 9 hours of sleep tonight.  You'd be surprised what they can do for the body.



Slight sorethroat. Some phlegm in the lungs. I can't feel it, but I can hear it when I breath deep. Those symptoms are slight though. Mostly I am just tired. I am going to bed at 830 tonight should I should be good. Sometimes I get these one day things. I remember last semester I had a fever for one night then the next morning I felt fine.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> Slight sorethroat. Some phlegm in the lungs. I can't feel it, but I can hear it when I breath deep. Those symptoms are slight though. Mostly I am just tired. I am going to bed at 830 tonight should I should be good. Sometimes I get these one day things. I remember last semester I had a fever for one night then the next morning I felt fine.



Take a lot of vitamin C.  It wont do anything for your current illness, but will help to prevent you from picking up anything else due to a weakened immune function.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 15, 2007)

fap at least 10x today too...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

Feel the burn!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> fap at least 10x today too...



Yep, it will aid in getting the germs out of your body.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

then I got 9 more times to go...


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> fap at least 10x today too...



good active recovery. Makes you wonder would anything come out after the 3rd try.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Makes you wonder would anything come out after the 3rd try.





NooB!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> NooB!



you've choked the chicken 4 times in a day?


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> you've choked the chicken 4 times in a day?



Atleast!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

Lawl, in my teen years, I might have rubbed one out about 7 or 8 times in one day. It usually happened when I got a new porn of some chick I had never seen before.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, in my teen years, I might have rubbed one out about 7 or 8 times in one day. It usually happened when I got a new porn of some chick I had never seen before.



That's when being ambidextrous could cum in handy.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> then I got 9 more times to go...


Nah man not me.   I'm too worried ...  the bushes get too movin around too much or someone might look out their window & I might get caught


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, in my teen years, I might have rubbed one out about 7 or 8 times in one day. It usually happened when I got a new porn of some chick I had never seen before.



That's awesome!!


Bakerboy said:


> That's when being ambidextrous could cum in handy.



 


BoneCrusher said:


> Nah man not me.   I'm too worried ...  the bushes get too movin around too much or someone might look out their window & I might get caught



Don't let anythin stop you from rubbing one out! This is America damn it!


----------



## goandykid (Feb 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> you've choked the chicken 4 times in a day?



Between the getting home from school and dinner time, probably. Thats in my young prime though, like kelju was saying. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 15, 2007)

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Between the getting home from school and dinner time, probably. Thats in my young prime though, like kelju was saying. Ah, the good old days.



lawl, nice of you to stop by


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap



stop fappin gin my journal without a warrant!


----------



## goandykid (Feb 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, nice of you to stop by





You know I can't avoid the masturbation threads.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, I woke up today with a bad sore throat...and that is about it. UGH!@!! My glute was feeling better too. I WANT TO TRRAIN LOWER DAMN TI!!! It's been 10 days!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 16, 2007)

lawl


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu you are are getting owned by your glute. You tell your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 who's the boss! Sucks to be you.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> fufu you are are getting owned by your glute. You tell your
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 16, 2007)

hahaha... that butt... lawl


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, I felt comfortable taking my exam. Got two good meals down the gullet, picked up some pencil lead and condoms(for sean and andrew). Let the three day weekend commence!!!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> hahaha... that butt... lawl



hot.


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, I felt comfortable taking my exam. Got two good meals down the gullet, *picked up some pencil lead and condoms*. Let the three day weekend commence!!!!



What in the name of kinky?????????????????????????


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

goob said:


> What in the name of kinky?????????????????????????


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

No joke fufu- I think you should screw school and become a standup comedian. People would pay big $$$ to come see you. Your humour is so wacked.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> No joke fufu- I think you should screw school and become a standup comedian. People would pay big $$$ to come see you. Your humour is so wacked.



hahahahhaha, thanks. I like to hear that because I have thought about doing that. Just a whim though. I was being whimsical about it the other day actually.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

My throat went from feeling decent, to hurting alot. Now it even hurts to talk.  wtf!!!


----------



## Nate K (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like you have a throat problem.  THen don't talk.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Sounds like you have a throat problem.  THen don't talk.



lol, good observation.

I'm seeing friends tonight. :*(


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> My throat went from feeling decent, to hurting alot. Now it even hurts to talk.  wtf!!!



Has anything been stuck deeply in your throat?


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Has anything been stuck deeply in your throat?






When is Sean's special sauce when you need it...

I need its soothing texture.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> When is Sean's special sauce when you need it...
> 
> I need its soothing texture.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> When is Sean's special sauce when you need it...
> 
> I need its soothing texture.



He's a bit too salty for my palate.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 16, 2007)

^ rofl... hahahha


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> He's a bit too salty for my palate.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn bro ... still out sick eh?  Get well soon man I know this sedentary lifestyle is gotta be killing you ...


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Damn bro ... still out sick eh?  Get well soon man I know this sedentary lifestyle is gotta be killing you ...



Thanks.

I feel fine except for this atrocious sore throat. It's the worst one I have ever had!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I feel fine except for this atrocious sore throat. It's the worst one I have ever had!


What all are you doin about it?  Soup broth is great, and you piss out the nasty faster.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What all are you doin about it?  Soup broth is great, and you piss out the nasty faster.



I have had 3 cups of hot tea, 600 mgs of advil 4 hours ago, and another 600 right now, a spray chloraseptic and tons of vitamin C.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Eat raw garlic or make tea out of a few cloves. 1 teaspoon of cayenne pepper in a glass of juice works great too- kills the infection. Drink that back 3 times a day. Hope you feel better soon kiki.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks! I will try that before I go to bed and tommarow. So I just throw some garlic cloves in hot water and let it sit for a few minutes?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yup.



Would crushing them up then putting them in be better than just whole cloves?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 16, 2007)

A clean hot herbal tea with honey kept handy helps me.  I drink a lot ... piss a lot ... and keep my throut moistned to reduce the discomfort.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Would crushing them up then putting them in be better than just whole cloves?



Yeah, and steep the tea for about 8-10 minutes- the stronger the better- like DOMS and


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah, and steep the tea for about 8-10 minutes- the stronger the better- like DOMS and



This garlic tea is going down better than expected. Not too bad actually.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

This cayenne juice on the other hand...


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Hahahhaha.... I know, but trust me it will help.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks again...

I'm going to take a long cat nap now.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

Well throat is still really bad but my glute feels very very improved. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Still sick huh? Dude its been a while, I would go and get some type of antibiotic.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Still sick huh? Dude its been a while, I would go and get some type of antibiotic.



Hasn't it only been like... 2 days?


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

I thought it had been longer. Hell with everyone here being sick, maybe I got it confused.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

And I hate feeling sick.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> And I hate feeling sick.



That kiki has some bad ass eyes.

Being sick does suck.  I feel uncappable of doing much of anything.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2007)

get well soon.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

P-funk said:


> get well soon.



awwwww, thanks hun.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

12 days since I trained lower...


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 17, 2007)

fufu, stop bitching.... just shut up and g4me or something...


----------



## Nate K (Feb 17, 2007)

shut up and g4ame.  You could sell that line for money.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> 12 days since I trained lower...



I think you need a support group for this. I would just eat the garlic and Cayenne drinking thats gotta be nasty.


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2007)

Nate K said:


> shut up and g4ame.  You could sell that line for money.



then he'd use the money to buy a line because...wtf is that dumb lyric you always post andrew? walking down the white line?


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I think you need a support group for this. I would just eat the garlic and Cayenne drinking thats gotta be nasty.



spicy! garlic wasn't bad except for the after taste.

My throat is a different kind of sore this morning, which is good. Not the amazingly painful sore like it was last night. Feels like my fever is down too. Won't be working out today but it may be possible tommarow.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> then he'd use the money to buy a line because...wtf is that dumb lyric you always post andrew? walking down the white line?



"Going down the steps on a white line." ...Dumbass, it's from this great song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBxiULKtKvU


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> "Going down the steps on a white line." ...Dumbass, it's from this great song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBxiULKtKvU



I knew you'd be here to defend your butt buddy.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> I knew you'd be here to defend your butt buddy.


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


>



ahhahahahah, that last one really makes the emoticon train work.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> I knew you'd be here to defend your butt buddy.



Buddys gotta stick together!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 18, 2007)

How are you feeling Mr. fufu- any better? Is the tea helping? The cayenne drink is a natural immune booster. Here is a pillow...


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How are you feeling Mr. fufu- any better? Is the tea helping? The cayenne drink is a natural immune booster. Here is a pillow...



Feeling better. My throat isn't making me go insane anymore. 

I only had the cayenne drink twice, throat was hurting too bad, I didn't want to take anymore. 

I am feeling better this morning. Weight was 192.5 which is good, I didn't lose that much weight. I have been drinking tons of herbal teas though. I am feeling more optimistic, thanks for asking.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How are you feeling Mr. fufu- any better? Is the tea helping? The cayenne drink is a natural immune booster. Here is a pillow...



Let me guess its Japanese?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 18, 2007)

^ All things cool are Japanese.


----------



## goob (Feb 18, 2007)

Tried gargling asprin fufu??

It kicks ass for destroying evil throats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Tried gargling asprin fufu??
> 
> It kicks ass for destroying evil throats.



LOL


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Tried gargling asprin fufu??
> 
> It kicks ass for destroying evil throats.



nope, haven't. Makes sense though.


----------



## goob (Feb 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> nope, haven't. Makes sense though.



Trust me.  When I had glanular fever & tonclitis, it helped more than anything else.


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Trust me.  When I had glanular fever & tonclitis, it helped more than anything else.




Did you get them removed?

I may give the aspirin thing a try before going to bed tonight, thanks.


----------



## goob (Feb 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> Did you get them removed?
> 
> I may give the aspirin thing a try before going to bed tonight, thanks.



Nope.  I very rarely get ill.  They  are about the only two things that knock me out of action. My immune system is supercharged. 
Give it a shot, an old woman once told me about the asprin thing, i was very sceptical.  Tried it, and it worked wonders.  Do it approx, every 2 hours (watching recomended intake).
Also, try a tablespoon of lemon juice add some bicarbonate soda, watch it fizz, swallow really slow. 
Hope these help.


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

Update:

Feel better this morning...not well, but better. My throat still hurts alot, but not as much as I expected because my ibuprofin had wore off when I woke up. Alot more congested than I was in the past few days. I blowing green shit out my nose constantly, it is pretty cool. I guess that is a good thing though. My glanular swelling has gone down. Feeling more lethargic though, probably because I just slept 12 hours. Won't be going back to school today because I get gassed just walking around the house, I don't want to imagine walking across campus all day in 10 degree weather.

Lost 4 lbs(weight is 191), but not as much as I expected. I've only been eating 3-4 meals a day because my appetite sucks and my throat is just too painful. I just made a 1000 cal meal though, I think my meds should be spiking soon so I can get it down the gullet.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz1SYSyR2gY&mode=related&search=


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz1SYSyR2gY&mode=related&search=


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2007)

I loled at it. Did you see her little ass waist? If only the pants weren't up so high like mom jeans.


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, it looked like friggin 25 inches.


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm getting one of those wonder woman outfits for the g\f. Hell, yes.  And she WILL wear it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2007)

goob said:


> I'm getting one of those wonder woman outfits for the g\f. Hell, yes.  And she WILL wear it.



Get her a lasso of truth to tie you up with.


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Get her a lasso of truth to tie you up with.



Kinky.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

How is the sore throat Fufu?


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> How is the sore throat Fufu?



Feels not too bad right now, but that 800 mg of ibuprofin really helps. After 8 hours it completely wares off, so I a good 3 hours left. Hopefully it doesn't return too bad. 

I hope I feel better by wednesday.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

flat bench press -
warm ups - 1x8 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135, 1x1 at 185
3x3 at 215 lbs *PR*

incline DB press - 
2x7 at x2 75 lbs

seated cable row -
3x8 at 165 lbs *PR*

straight arm cable pull down -
2x12 at 135 lbs *PR*

cable flies - 
set #1 - 10 reps at x2 70 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at x2 60 lbs

overhead DB elbow extension -
1x10 each arm at 35 lbs *PR*

seated DB alternating curls -
1x12 each arm at x2 40 lbs *PR*

Awesome workout! I was worried that being sick may have lowered my strength levels, but apparently not. While I did feel a little more phased out than usual, I had a great workout. Very happy. I feel back to my old self, feel more refreshed almost. 

Been a week since I last worked out, so I got a nice deload in there, good stuff. Been over 2 weeks since I worked lower though. I will train lower on friday. I want to train from where I left off, but not sure if I will be able to. Today makes me think that I may be able to.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice job captain!! Are you all better now?


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice job captain!! Are you all better now?



Thanks sir

The throat is still slightly aggrivating, but managable by far.

Maybe feel a bit more tired, but yeah I am feeling way better than before. Still blowing shit out my nose though.

Felt well enough to train though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow PRs on everything! GJ fuski!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad to see the bench jumpin! I know about your squat capabilities, but bench is getting up there and you are becomming a real force to be reckoned with.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Glad to see the bench jumpin! I know about your squat capabilities, but bench is getting up there and you are becomming a real force to be reckoned with.



lawl, thanks. My bench took a suprising jump, I'm feeling good about it. I guess things are balancing out.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Wow PRs on everything! GJ fuski!



Thanks.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 21, 2007)

Youre still a little bitch in my eyes... never forget that you scrub


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Youre still a little bitch in my eyes... never forget that you scrub


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...





I've never seen so many *PR's *on one workout before! Kick ass dude.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I've never seen so many *PR's *on one workout before! Kick ass dude.



Thanks! I guess taking that time off helped.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2007)

why must people play sloppy bassy bullshit at 9:53 AM..................................................................................


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 22, 2007)

hahaha, pwned...


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2007)

quiet, scrub


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...




Who's gets PRs on almost every lift   fufu does   fufu does.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Who's gets PRs on almost every lift   fufu does   fufu does.



hahahahah. yayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2007)

Went to train lower today...

started feeling zoned out and tired when I got in the gym, throat started bothering me a bit...then I had to shit bad and I had the hersheys...then felt even more drained - literally and figuratively.

Foam rolled alot, made me even more tired. Calf fucking cramped up out of no where, pissed. Rolled it some more, then stretched it.

Squats felt heavier than they should have. Did two sets and said, "fuck it".  I wasn't lifting near where I wanted to be. Atleast my knee and glute weren't bothering me. Had dozens of other factors that just made it shitty as well. I'll try to train lower tommarow light, I guess I gotta work back up to where I was.

I'm sick of eating 3500-4000 cals everyday and only training once a week....if this keeps up I will go crazy.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 23, 2007)

you need to fap


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> Went to train lower today...
> 
> started feeling zoned out and tired when I got in the gym, throat started bothering me a bit...then I had to shit bad and I had the hersheys...then felt even more drained - literally and figuratively.
> 
> ...




I know the feeling fufu. If i have a bad workout it can fuck with my whole day.


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know the feeling fufu. If i have a bad workout it can fuck with my whole day.



Yeah, I am starting to feel better. This has been kind of repetitive though. I did technically set a PR today so I shouldn't be that mad I guess.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 23, 2007)

Don't go crazy Fufu!
Don't worry gravy cakes...take care of those hershey's


----------



## Nate K (Feb 23, 2007)

That cat is so prestigious and regal with the hat.


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2007)

Nate K said:


> That cat is so prestigious and regal with the hat.



It's _Rear Admiral _Fufu.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

goob said:


> It's _Rear Admiral _Fufu.



I always knew fufu would end up as a rear admiral of a boat full of pirates who sail the Caribbean in search of booty and fashionable clothing.


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Don't go crazy Fufu!
> Don't worry gravy cakes...take care of those hershey's






Nate K said:


> That cat is so prestigious and regal with the hat.






goob said:


> It's _Rear Admiral _Fufu.






Brutus_G said:


> I always knew fufu would end up as a rear admiral of a boat full of pirates who sail the Caribbean in search of booty and fashionable clothing.



hahahhaha, thanks guys, that cheered me up.


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2007)

Weight is 193.5 this morning. 

Legs are sore from two sets of squats yesterday.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

flat bench press - 
2x10 at 175 lbs *PR*

DB single arm row - 
2x12 at 100 lbs *PR*

weighted push ups -
set #1 - 10 reps +25 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps +35 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps +45 lbs *PR* first time doing these

pronated grip pulldowns -
set #1 - 10 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 140 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 135 lbs 

machine curls - 
15 reps right arm, 14 +1 assisted left arm

light JS band piston pushdowns -
20 reps each arm *PR* first time doing these

stretch

Great workout!!! I went out had a few drinks last night, but not enough to mess me up too bad today. Was feeling a bit out of it but managed to complete my workout exactly as planned, and then some. Very happy with it. First time benching more than 6 reps in a while. I love the weighted pushups! They felt really good, definantly going to do those more often. I was looking for a good new push movement too. Also, I am getting alot more comfortable with the bench press movement and positioning.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow! great workout fufu!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xuUzuklkoU


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you.

Nice video, that was nuts!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

As always, nice job on the PRs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow weighted push ups i gotta try those next upper day. Did you like em?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...



Which gay bar did you go to? The Rusty Trombone ???


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> As always, nice job on the PRs.



Thank you!



Brutus_G said:


> Wow weighted push ups i gotta try those next upper day. Did you like em?



lawl, yeah that is what I wrote.


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Which gay bar did you go to? The Rusty Trombone ???



Nah, the Anal Inquisition. Underground bar, people of your kind can only dream of knowing about this type of bar.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 24, 2007)

machine curls...why?


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2007)

Nate K said:


> machine curls...why?



I thought I'd catch something for that.

I do them just for the sake of something different and I am not purely a strength or functional trainer. I have some bodybuilder stuff in there now and then.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah I feel that.
You have a vest for pushups?

 Standing B.B./D.B Curl, One-Arm B.B. Curl, Inc. D.B. Curl, Hammer Curl, Inc. Hammer Curl, Cable Curl,                          One-Arm Cable Curl, Rope Curl, BTB One-Arm Rope(hammer) Curl, Preacher Curl, One-Arm B.B./D.B Preacher Curl


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Yeah I feel that.
> You have a vest for pushups?
> 
> 
> Standing B.B./D.B Curl, One-Arm B.B. Curl, Inc. D.B. Curl, Hammer Curl, Inc. Hammer Curl, Cable Curl,                          One-Arm Cable Curl, Rope Curl, BTB One-Arm Rope(hammer) Curl, Preacher Curl, One-Arm B.B./D.B Preacher Curl



I usually stay away from machines in most cases. I could do fine without them but if they are available I use them time to time.

I didn't use a vest on pushups, the gym didn't have one. My friend was at the gym and held the plate from sliding off my during the pushups. A vest would be really nice though.

lawl, thanks for the list, that is quite the variety.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

Today's workout -

PL squats - belt on working sets
warm ups - 1x8 at 135, 1x3 at 225, 1x1 at 275
3x5 at 315 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL's -
3x8 at 325 lbs *PR*

stretch

Great workout. Glad I am back in the lower game. My confidence wasn't all there, but I was going nice and deep on the squats.

My pencil broke on my pocket and stabbed me in the leg during squats, kekeke.

I feel pretty beat up thought, tweaked all over. Can't wait to sleep tonight.

And on a last note - I was going to do front squats today but after seeing P-Funk's thread of Coan I wanted to go with back squats.


----------



## goob (Feb 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> My pencil broke on my pocket and stabbed me in the leg during squats, kekeke.
> 
> .



Don't worry fufu, that can be fixed with surgery..........think Wayne Bobbet.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Don't worry fufu, that can be fixed with surgery..........think Wayne Bobbet.



hahahahhahahaaa


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice job on the PRs, fufu!

What was so enticing about Back Squats that you wanted to dump Front Squats?


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

Just after seeing  Ed Coan doing them, reminded me how awesome the lift is. Plus my roots are PL type training.

I like front squats, but there are a couple prospective meets, so I want to stick with the back squats more.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice back squats dude! I love the 3-5 range so much better than high reps.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks.

I like that zone too, that is where I tend to stick on the big lifts.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Just after seeing  Ed Coan doing them, reminded me how awesome the lift is.



Yep.  For me, Back Squats is the King of all exercises.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yep.  For me, Back Squats is the King of all exercises.



I agree 100%.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I like that zone too, that is where I tend to stick on the big lifts.



Hell yeah 12 rep squats and im dead. Good job on the squats fufu.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks! Any big movement 12 + reps is gonna be brutal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I agree 100%.



If i could only choose one it would be the clean and jerk.


----------



## goob (Feb 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> If i could only choose one it would be the clean and jerk.



I always thought it was jerk & clean...........


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks! Any big movement 12 + reps is gonna be brutal.



Have you ever done a drop-set of Squats?


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you ever done a drop-set of Squats?



Never.

Not sure if I would though, could get kind of dangerous.

Have you?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Never.
> 
> Not sure if I would though, could get kind of dangerous.
> 
> Have you?



Back when 220 @ 10 was my max, I did a dropset starting at 220 and dropping 20 pounds per set.  I did 5 sets with no break between sets.

Thank God I workout at home.  After I finished the 50th rep, I racked the bar and hit the floor.  I couldn't get up for at least 5 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2007)

Damn, that sounds tough. I'm suprised you got that. I'd be huffing and puffing.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2007)

I _dare _to your try it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I _dare _to your try it.



You sir are sic. I kinda like that .


----------



## KelJu (Feb 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I _dare _to your try it.



I'll doing it on my next workout. I'll warm-up, then I'll work down from 350 incrementing 25lbs until I get to 135. 

If it doesn't kill me I'll report back.  

I want to do a super shock week in my next P/P/L revolution.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'll doing it on my next workout. I'll warm-up, then I'll work down from 350 incrementing 25lbs until I get to 135.
> 
> If it doesn't kill me I'll report back.
> 
> I want to do a super shock week in my next P/P/L revolution.



Yipes!


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I _dare _to your try it.



I want to try it but I can't fit it in where I am ATM. I think there will be a time that will pop up where I can attempt it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

Drop set squats?  That is so wrong......


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 27, 2007)

Do a dropset pansy ass hoebag


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2007)

I thought I heard something? *sniff sniff*, nah, it was just a gust of ghey.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 27, 2007)

Stfu And Gtfo!!!! Motheanfakjfask"ljfacuker


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2007)

Damn, I smell it again...

 - smells of vaseline and prison dick.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

Today's workout -

flat bench press PL -
warm ups - 1x8 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135, 1x1 at 185
3x3 at 220 lbs *PR*

incline DB press -
2x7 at x2 80 lbs *PR*

seated cable row -
3x5 at 180 lbs *PR*

neutral grip cable pulldown -
2x8 at 180 lbs

face pulls -
2x12 at 75 lbs

overhead DB elbow extension -
1x15 each arm at 30 lbs *PR*

standing EZ bar curl -
1x10 at 80 lbs 

stretch

foam roll/heavily stretch right glute and IT band

~30 minute walk back to campus

Great workout! I am very satisfied with my performance today. Very happy with my bench, I feel like I will be able to do 3x3 with 225 next week, I hope I can. 2 compound pressing movement PRs in one workout, that is a rare occurance.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Damn, I smell it again...
> 
> - smells of vaseline and prison dick.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice benching fufu soon you'll have 2 plates hell yeah!


----------



## goob (Feb 28, 2007)

180lb's Seated Cable Row????  Nice work fufu.

Christ, I'm lucky to make 110lb's on that! And your at least 60lbs heavier on the bench.  Bastard.  Will have to try harder when I'm not injured.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

goob said:


> 180lb's Seated Cable Row????  Nice work fufu.
> 
> Christ, I'm lucky to make 110lb's on that! And your at least 60lbs heavier on the bench.  Bastard.  Will have to try harder when I'm not injured.



Thanks. Took me a while and alot of eating to get that bench up. My strength on that has jumped up recently...I like it.

I think cowpimp can do like 200+ for the same or more reps on the seated row, he is pretty strong on that.

I didn't know you were injured??


----------



## goob (Feb 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks. Took me a while and alot of eating to get that bench up. My strength on that has jumped up recently...I like it.
> 
> I think cowpimp can do like 200+ for the same or more reps on the seated row, he is pretty strong on that.
> 
> I didn't know you were injured??



I've noticed my bench progress has slowed.  May have to up the Cals, but at the momment, cutting so that figures.  Was drunk last Wednesday, tripped and fell down some stairs. I've bruised my left kneecap and thigh pretty bad, so no exersice for at least a week, or at least any I can think of, can't really walk.  If I went to the gym, I don't think I'd be able to carry, or lift dumbells without using it. Or do you think there's anything I could do?


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

goob said:


> I've noticed my bench progress has slowed.  May have to up the Cals, but at the momment, cutting so that figures.  Was drunk last Wednesday, tripped and fell down some stairs. I've bruised my left kneecap and thigh pretty bad, so no exersice for at least a week, or at least any I can think of, can't really walk.  If I went to the gym, I don't think I'd be able to carry, or lift dumbells without using it. Or do you think there's anything I could do?



Hmm, well not being able to cary dumb bells would be tough. I could see cable rows, prone rows, bench press, overhead press, pullups, pushups, stuff like that.

You could roll the dumb bells to do prone rows.

What sort of set/rep scheme do you do for bench?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Drop set squats?  That is so wrong......



But when I regained consciousness, it felt so right.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 28, 2007)

All I see is PR's! Gulp.


----------



## goob (Feb 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hmm, well not being able to cary dumb bells would be tough. I could see cable rows, prone rows, bench press, overhead press, pullups, pushups, stuff like that.
> 
> You could roll the dumb bells to do prone rows.
> 
> What sort of set/rep scheme do you do for bench?



Mix it up. Only do it once a week on push day (part of a push/pull/legs), but vary reps.
1 week it'll be 5 x 5 (heavy), next 3 x 8 & the next 4 x 4 (or as heavy as I go)
Also in the 4th week, i'll trade it for DB bench press, on a 4 x 6.
Think I'll just have to have a couple of weeks off, with the injury.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice benching fufu soon you'll have 2 plates hell yeah!



Hell yes!  5 more pounds.  Do it fufu!


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hell yes!  5 more pounds.  Do it fufu!



I've actually hit 225 for a single. It was my 1RM about 2 months ago.

If I got it now for 3x3 I would be VERY happy. Even one set of three...damn, I'm actually surpised I am so close to it. I don't know what happened.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't you sass me!


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> I've actually hit 225 for a single. It was my 1RM about 2 months ago.
> 
> If I got it now for 3x3 I would be VERY happy. Even one set of three...damn, I'm actually surpised I am so close to it. I don't know what happened.



You keep a good ship captain.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You keep a good ship captain.



Thank you first mate Magumgard.

I also take a good shit. Two in fact...maybe a third.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 28, 2007)

t3h att4ck3d


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.gymboss.com/


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> http://www.gymboss.com/



Nice! Bookmarked.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hiya Fu!
How's things?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 1, 2007)

You're making good progress on the bench work. It seems like you respond well to low reps.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 1, 2007)

FUUUFUUUUUUUU *HOW ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUU?

*




            Two-year-old bonobo female Bokela playing with subadult male *Keke*;              the grin was emphatically repeated.  She even grinned when              running.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Fu!
> How's things?



Alright...classes are moving along, getting good grades on the exams, eating alot, training is going well...but my testosterone is catching up with me if you know what I mean, I gotta go out this weekend.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You're making good progress on the bench work. It seems like you respond well to low reps.



Yeah low reps have done the trick in the past...and they are working even better now.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> FUUUFUUUUUUUU *HOW ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUU?
> 
> *
> 
> ...



perty gewd. How are things in TX? I used to live in a suburb of Houston...Kingwood. Maybe you have heard of it.

lawl, that is sweet. 

Reminds me of the monkey named kiki in Zelda:Link to the Past.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 1, 2007)

no more fap'in mr fufu's


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 2, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that fufu's mother should have stabbed fufu in the head with a hanger during pregnancy


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

roflxc92q323q8923


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 2, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I have come to the conclusion that fufu's mother should have stabbed fufu in the head with a hanger during pregnancy



Then you would have no one to play stiffy Star Wars with.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 2, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I have come to the conclusion that fufu's mother should have stabbed fufu in the head with a hanger during pregnancy



That's fuckin brutal!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> That's fuckin brutal!



Can I help you?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Can I help you?



Start with yourself.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Start with yourself.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> perty gewd. How are things in TX? I used to live in a suburb of Houston...Kingwood. Maybe you have heard of it.
> 
> lawl, that is sweet.
> 
> Reminds me of the monkey named kiki in Zelda:Link to the Past.


Been there on business for about a minute.  Hung a plasma and installed a home theater sys.  

Things are great here ...  temp is mid 70's.  Went fishing this morning


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

total body foam roll, ankle mobility, glute stretch

front squats -
warm up - 1x5 ay 45, 1x5 at 135, 1x1 at 225
2x4 at 245 lbs *PR*

right glute/sacral area really hurting, didn't want to continue. Almost said fuck it and left at this point.

pull-throughs -
4x10 at 150 lbs *PR* 

no pain on those, very interesting, it actually made it feel better

I fucked around trying to do barbell Bulgarian squats. Got very frustrated with a combo of the bar hitting the rack, not getting the right foot and box positioning and all the eyes on me. Said fuck it and grabbed some dumb bells

DB Bulgarian squats -
set #1 - 10 reps each side at x2 80 lbs *PR*
sef #2 - 9 1/2 reps each side at x2 80 lbs

missed the lock out on the last rep of each side, very close

leg extentions - 
3x12 at 85 lbs

Owned owned owned. Owned. I couldn't walk right afterwards. I felt sick, had a nasty exercise induced headache and my knees kept giving out. Had to call a friend to come get me because I didn't think I could make the 30 minute walk back to my dorm. 

Glad I stuck it out though, through the glute pain. First time in a while doing leg extensions. I had no knee pain which was fantastic. I don't know if it was the best idea to go through the glute pain but I just couldn't leave. Not after last fridays awful workout. I didn't walk a while then take a bus just to do 2 sets and walk 30 minutes back. I think I will go stretch now. The DOMS are already setting in.


----------



## goob (Mar 2, 2007)

PR's every time you workout!!!!!!! Damn it fufu.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice workout Fuster. The thing is with those Bulgarians are the balance issues rather than the weight itself.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 2, 2007)

Roar!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 2, 2007)

Geez good front squoots


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

goob said:


> PR's every time you workout!!!!!!! Damn it fufu.



lawl, I change thing up alot so it makes it easy to set PR's. Always changing, reps, weights, and movements. If you have a large arsenal you can be setting PR's alot.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout Fuster. The thing is with those Bulgarians are the balance issues rather than the weight itself.



Yeah I had balance issues at first, but once that is solved and your strength takes over they are great. Still always very challenging though. I did lose balance a couple times and my foot came off the bench, but nothing too bad.



Bakerboy said:


> Roar!



meoW!



AndrewSS said:


> Geez good front squoots




why, thank you!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 2, 2007)

FuFu's Anus: My Anti-Drug


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Mar 2, 2007)

Maybe you should see a doctor about the glute issue. None the less, nice workout.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Maybe you should see a doctor about the glute issue. None the less, nice workout.



Yeah, I should. I need to find a time to do it when I am home. I suppose spring break would be a good time.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah, I should. I need to find a time to do it when I am home. I suppose spring break would be a good time.



that sounds like a great time to do it. Make an Appointment now so you will be sure to get it done.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> that sounds like a great time to do it. Make an Appointment now so you will be sure to get it done.



Good idea.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2007)

Three PRs in one session!?

ANIMAL.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn dude, nice fuckin front squats!! Nice workout period! Hot damn.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks fellas. The workout really kicked my ass.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks fellas. The workout really kicked my ass.



Wow those fronts are looking very strong fufu.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

Today's workout -

flat bench press -
warm up - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135
2x8 at 185 lbs *PR*

inverted row - 
3x10 at bodyweight *PR* first time doing these

staggered unilateral cable press -
set #1 - 10 reps each side at 60 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each side at 80 lbs *PR* first time doing these

face pulls - 
2x10 at 105 lbs

lateral raises -
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 40 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 35 lbs 

piston pushdowns - 
1x20 each arm at light jump stretch band, 3 second isometric at extension

cable curls -
1x16 each arm at 60 lbs *PR*

stretch

~30 minute walk back to campus


Good workout. Had a tough time getting to the gym but I did it.

Weight was 201.4 lbs at the gym. I am glad my weight is up. That is with, of course, clothes on.


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2007)

MORE PR's?!!!!  You're a machine!

Face Pulls:


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a request of you my son, post some pics. Damn strong i cant even do one inverted row.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

Post some pics of what? lol


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

Inverted row? I dont know what that is right off.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Post some pics of what? lol



You fuski.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Inverted row? I dont know what that is right off.



http://user10482.websitewizard.com/images/Inverted_Row_Top_small_copy.JPG

Like that except my feet are on a box. Also, I touch my chest to the bar, which that guy isn't doing.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You fuski.



I'll probably get some up next weekend or spring break.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Inverted row? I dont know what that is right off.



If it's what I've always called them, it's like a reverse pushup, or a pullup lying down.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feJyV9BakH4


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 4, 2007)

fufufefefafafofofum... How did you like the inverted rows? I like doing them from straps or even better one arm from a rope attached to a chin/ pullup bar... It's another exercise you could do with a weigthed vest. Nice workout, keke.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> fufufefefafafofofum... How did you like the inverted rows? I like doing them from straps or even better one arm from a rope attached to a chin/ pullup bar... It's another exercise you could do with a weigthed vest. Nice workout, keke.



I liked them alot. Easier than pullups. I want to do them weighted.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 4, 2007)

Is this the inverted row you are doing?


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Is this the inverted row you are doing?



Yes, except my feet are on box, only a minor difference.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Went to train lower today but my glute and back are all jacked up. Fuck this shit. Have an apt. with a sport med guy the 13th.

If it isn't one thing, it is another, I fucking swear.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 5, 2007)

Just chill out mang... its all good, smoke a J honey

hahaha.... lawler3rZ


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Just chill out mang... its all good, smoke a J honey
> 
> hahaha.... lawler3rZ



I'll smoke your cock, nubcake.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 5, 2007)

Hahahaha... is that so... go scrub the poop deck ass wipe


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Drop and give me 20, soldier.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 5, 2007)

Um, no.... fufu methinks you ought to just quit life


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the support in my tumultuous situation.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 5, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Just chill out mang... its all good, smoke a J honey


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Easier said than done.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Easier said than done.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Mar 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> I'll smoke your cock, nubcake.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2007)

http://congo.ytmnd.com/


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## goob (Mar 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>



So THAT's what you do at work 'Dyl?


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> I'll smoke your cock, nubcake.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


>


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 6, 2007)

The way this thread is going Tom_B will be here any moment to ignore me ...


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (Mar 6, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 7, 2007)

fufu said:


>



 ok sexy!


----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

flat bench press - 
warm ups - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135, 1x1 at 185
3x3 at 225 lbs *PR*

incline DB press - 
2x6 at x2 85 lbs *PR*

single arm DB rows -
3x7 each side at 115 lbs *PR*

neutral grip pulldowns -
2x5 at 200 lbs *PR*

straight arm cable pulldown -
2x8 at 150 lbs *PR*

overhead DB elbow extensions
1x8 right arm, 1x6 left arm at 35 lbs

standing alternated DB curls -
1x7 each arm at x2 50 lbs *PR*

stretch

Great workout! Nailed that 3x3 on bench which I am very very happy with. I'm considering trying the same with 230 next week. Just a very solid workout all around. 

Took me a while to finally log this in. This week is packed with exams and assignements. Back to the grind stone!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like you tore it up fufu gj


----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Looks like you tore it up fufu gj



Thanks, it was fun.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

I love walking to class...


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2007)

All that fur will keep you warm.......


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> I love walking to class...



In Canada that's the temperature we start wearing shorts.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

goob said:


> All that fur will keep you warm.......



It sufficed.



Bakerboy said:


> In Canada that's the temperature we start wearing shorts.



Damn, how cold was it where you are today?



also- I am awaiting andrew and sean to tell me to stop bitching.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...



Holy shit, your bench goes up every week!! Nice rowing too!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> I love walking to class...



Damn, wtf... It's like 70 out today where I am...


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Holy shit, your bench goes up every week!! Nice rowing too!



Thanks.

Yeah, the bench thing is wierd, I have never progressed so well. I thought it may have been a fluke but each week I just kick it up and I'm able to do it. I think it is a combo of doing face pulls more often and really getting comfortable under the bar with my form. I recently changed it and I think I am able to get more leg drive or something.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

Bulgarian squats -
warm ups - 1x5 each leg at x2 25 lbs
5x4 each leg at x2 100 lbs *PR*

leg extensions -
set #1 - 12 reps at 145 lbs
set #2 - (dropset) - 1x5 at 145, 1x5 at 130, 1x5 at 115, 1x5 at 100, 1x5 at 85, 1x5 at 70, 1x5 at 70, 1x5 ay 55, 1x5 at 45, 1x5 at 30

pull throughs - 
5x8 at 160 lbs *PR*

laying leg curl - 
2x10 at 95 lbs

5 minute cool down on treadmill

stretch

Wow, hard stuff, I am satisfied though. Bulgarian squats are so tough...I was sweating so much and the reps weren't even high, these really take it out of me. My left left was noticably stronger than my right. I think my right glute problem is the reason of that. Nothing easy about those though. Set one to five were all hard. 

I'm just glad I finished a higher volume leg workout with some bigger movements in there. Feels like my glute/back thing is getting better. Not better, but better than it was before. Hopefully for monday I can squat heavier, if not I can go light I suppose.

To make things better I got checked out by this hot chick like 5+ times, each time I went to get water between sets. 

...then I realized it was Andrew in drag.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

OH. 

No knee pain on knee extensions, that is incredibly awesome because I've had some amount of knee pain on squats for the past several months and knee extensions would just out of the question. Fufu happy.

Also - I have the chance to participate in a foot biomechanics experiment. But the thing is I would have to stay at school till monday during spring break. I get to go to a special biomechanics lab off campus which would be friggin sweet. I also get 20 bucks, only takes like 1-1 1/2 hours. Not sure what to do here.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> OH.
> 
> No knee pain on knee extensions, that is incredibly awesome because I've had some amount of knee pain on squats for the past several months and knee extensions would just out of the question. Fufu happy.
> 
> Also - I have the chance to participate in a foot biomechanics experiment. But the thing is I would have to stay at school till monday during spring break. I get to go to a special biomechanics lab off campus which would be friggin sweet. I also get 20 bucks, only takes like 1-1 1/2 hours. Not sure what to do here.



Interesting... What sort of thing are they going to be testing, do you know?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> OH.
> 
> No knee pain on knee extensions, that is incredibly awesome because I've had some amount of knee pain on squats for the past several months and knee extensions would just out of the question. Fufu happy.
> 
> Also - I have the chance to participate in a foot biomechanics experiment. But the thing is I would have to stay at school till monday during spring break. I get to go to a special biomechanics lab off campus which would be friggin sweet. I also get 20 bucks, only takes like 1-1 1/2 hours. Not sure what to do here.


Tell 'em you want your own trailer, a personal assistant, and one of those buffet tables like the stars get.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Interesting... What sort of thing are they going to be testing, do you know?



Effects of toe lengths on locomotion. I get run and walk on those 3 dimensional plates to measure different forces.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Tell 'em you want your own trailer, a personal assistant, and one of those buffet tables like the stars get.



Ahhh, that would be great. I just had the idea of coming home for the weekend, then just driving back out to do the thing. The drive is just over an hour so it would be do-able I think.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Tell 'em you want your own trailer, a personal assistant, and one of those buffet tables like the stars get.



Don't forget the litter box!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Effects of toe lengths on locomotion. I get run and walk on those 3 dimensional plates to measure different forces.



Wow, your little participation in this gay experiment is pretty worthless... your 
are retarded.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 9, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Wow, your little participation in this gay experiment is pretty worthless... your
> are retarded.



What are you talking about, Fufu should be nominated for the nobel peace prize for his participation in this experiment.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Wow, your little participation in this gay experiment is pretty worthless... *your
> are retarded.*



Yeah? Well, your are retarted too.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> What are you talking about, Fufu should be nominated for the nobel peace prize for his participation in this experiment.



That's the spirit! With my long ass toes who knows what scientific advances we can make.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah? Well, your are retarted too.



whoops... grammar pwned... I was on the phone with sean  instead of paying attention to making fun of you... arent you jealous I get to talk to sean, instead of you... you reject son of a bitch


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> That's the spirit! With my long ass toes who knows what scientific advances we can make.


Dude stop it you're scarring the kids ... "You had who's what up your pussy?"


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Dude stop it you're scarring the kids ... "You had who's what up your pussy?"



 "ass toes".

That's silly.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> whoops... grammar pwned... I was on the phone with sean  instead of paying attention to making fun of you... arent you jealous I get to talk to sean, instead of you... you reject son of a bitch



Actually I have a nude pic of Sean posing that I keep under my pillow at night, I bet you don't have that.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Actually I have a nude pic of Sean posing that I keep under my pillow at night, I bet you don't have that.



Who doesn't. Those are a dime a dozen. It only means something if it's signed... He signed mine To Bakerboy  your stud muffin.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Who doesn't. Those are a dime a dozen. It only means something if it's signed... He signed mine To Bakerboy  your stud muffin.



No! I'm just "another guy"!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, the bench thing is wierd, I have never progressed so well. I thought it may have been a fluke but each week I just kick it up and I'm able to do it. I think it is a combo of doing face pulls more often and really getting comfortable under the bar with my form. I recently changed it and I think I am able to get more leg drive or something.



Do you think face pulls would help me?


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Do you think face pulls would help me?



Where is your sticking point on bench press?

Mine used to be right off the chest, but now with the extra upper back work it seems the slowest part is lockout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Where is your sticking point on bench press?
> 
> Mine used to be right off the chest, but now with the extra upper back work it seems the slowest part is lockout.



A little lower than where a floor press would put me at maybe 2-3'' off my chest.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> lower
> 
> ...



Glade to see some PRs in there fufu i hope you get better fast. Next time you catch Andrew you should definitely spank him.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> whoops... grammar pwned... I was on the phone with sean  instead of paying attention to making fun of you... arent you jealous I get to talk to sean, instead of you... you reject son of a bitch



Don't you got something big to suck?


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

I have always seemed to do some weighted dips and my bench decided to take off for me.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Glade to see some PRs in there fufu i hope you get better fast. Next time you catch Andrew you should definitely spank him.



Thanks.

If I catch Andrew I'll beat his ass raw with...........


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 9, 2007)

geez... you guys are meany


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> geez... you guys are meany



You like it rough.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Who doesn't. Those are a dime a dozen. It only means something if it's signed... He signed mine To Bakerboy  your stud muffin.



I'm a celebrity .


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm a celebrity .



Porn stars don't count as celebrities.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm a celebrity .



I got your video with you and the big black guy who makes you sit when you piss.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Hahahha, Brutus sounds like an avid porn watcher. My kinda guy.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

flat bench press - 
warm up - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135
2x10 at 180 lbs *PR*

DB row -
2x15 each side at 80 lbs *PR*

weighted push ups -
2x12 + 45 lbs *PR*

cable pull downs pronated wide grip -
2x12 at 120 lbs

machine curls -
1x10 each arm at 80 lbs

overhead DB elbow extension
1x22 each arm at 20 lbs *PR*

stretch

Another great workout. PR's just keep coming, I am very happy. My upper days for the past 4 weeks have been fantastic. The lower days which I usually and more motivated and confident on haven't been as good though. Still making progress so I can't complain. 

I also realized today that my new bench form involves my heels not touching the ground. I wonder if this is allowed in competition.

I will train lower on monday and then take off the following days till next saturday when I will start with an upper day.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> I also realized today that my new bench form involves my heels not touching the ground. I wonder if this is allowed in competition.



Nope, feet have to be flat... Can't be digging in with your heels only or up on your toes.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Nope, feet have to be flat... Can't be digging in with your heels only or up on your toes.



Hmm. I suppose I could get the feet flat, it may actually give me even more tension and drive in the legs. I know some feds allow it cause that is how Scott Mendleson set up for his record bench.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Nope, feet have to be flat... Can't be digging in with your heels only or up on your toes.



depends on the federation actually.  Some say you have to have feet flat.  Others will allow you to be up on your toes.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 10, 2007)

fufu is always dancing around on his toes...


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hahahha, Brutus sounds like an avid porn watcher. My kinda guy.



I follow Sean's episodes closely.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 10, 2007)

Another PR on the bench i see!


----------



## Nate K (Mar 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> fufu is always dancing around on his toes...




Haha....


FuFu...I likin the higher rep stuff.  You think about raising the sets for upper body while lower body work is down?  Even more b.b. style, kind of.


----------



## goob (Mar 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> fufu is always dancing around on his toes...



That's what he gets for training as a ballet fairy in his youthful years....


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 10, 2007)

goob said:


> That's what he gets for training as a ballet fairy in his youthful years....



Don't tell him i said this ,but fufu like that cock.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Haha....
> 
> 
> FuFu...I likin the higher rep stuff.  You think about raising the sets for upper body while lower body work is down?  Even more b.b. style, kind of.



Possibly. 

But I am going to be running with the low volume stuff as far as it takes me because I have been getting great strength gains.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2007)

goob said:


> That's what he gets for training as a ballet fairy in his youthful years....



I learne alot from that experience.



Brutus_G said:


> Don't tell him i said this ,but fufu like that cock.



Everyone with a few spare bucks and a ticket to the Kiss reunion tour knows this.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Why are you ever asking advice seems to me your pr's always speak for themselves! Nice work Fu.


----------



## fufu (Mar 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Why are you ever asking advice seems to me your pr's always speak for themselves! Nice work Fu.



heh, thanks.


----------



## fufu (Mar 11, 2007)

Figure I should list this.

Yesterday my weight at the gym was 202.2, which is pretty sweet. That was after eating a big breakfast and drinking alot of liquid though + clothes on. I am hoping my weight like 195 upon waking and taking a piss.

I want to get back to heavy squat and deadlift training.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

200lbs +.........WOW. Last I saw you were around 185!


----------



## fufu (Mar 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> 200lbs +.........WOW. Last I saw you were around 185!



Yeah, I've been eating a shit load.

I've been in the 190-193 area for the past few months though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Guess I havent checked the weight in a while. I want to be back around 200 or so real soon. Thats about 10lbs. Oh well summer is soon!


----------



## fufu (Mar 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



lawl


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

Today's workout - 

tried a number of things to do lower body but I couldnt load too much weight so I had to deal with it.

high bar ATG squats -
1x29 +1 at 185 lbs *PR*

I fucking wanted 30! I reracked the weight and got the extra rep easy. Agh. I just hit rock bottom, went up a few inches then just went back down uncontrollably. Form stuck well throughout it. Felt like a pussy squatting 185 though, I haven't done lower than 225 on squats in a very very long time. 

Bulgarian squats - 
2x12 each leg at x2 40 lbs *PR*

pull throughs - 
2x12 at 140 lbs *PR*

leg extensions - 
1x20 at 115 lbs

stretch

Good workout! Set some PR's on light high rep stuff. Legs are done. I think my legs will gain some good size while I have a restriction on loading too much weight. I gotta do the higher rep stuff.

My Chucks got thrown away by my residential director because I left them in the hall to dry and they are a "fire hazard". I wore my cross trainers today with the raised hell. Made squatting different, I think it helped me go even more ATG.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow! That's some crazy ass high rep squats! I don't think I could even count that high.  Nice shit, Captain.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wow! That's some crazy ass high rep squats! I don't think I could even count that high.  Nice shit, Captain.



Thanks, it was tough.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks, it was tough.



At rep 15 i would have an uncontrollable seizure. You got balls.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> At rep 15 i would have an uncontrollable seizure. You got balls.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2007)

fufu said:


>



Im not kidding i did 5 rep squats today and i was breathing heavily.


----------



## goob (Mar 12, 2007)

Championship workout dude.

If you were chinese they'd call you 

Fu-manchu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Championship workout dude.
> 
> If you were chinese they'd call you
> 
> Fu-manchu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hahahahah

great post.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> My Chucks got thrown away by my residential director because I left them in the hall to dry and they are a "fire hazard". I wore my cross trainers today with the raised hell. Made squatting different, I think it helped me go even more ATG.



Wtf... What a tool.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Wtf... What a tool.



Yeah, srsly. Effin biotch.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> tried a number of things to do lower body but I couldnt load too much weight so I had to deal with it.
> 
> ...


 
hahaha...you fairy, 185 on squats, hehe    j/k

I like that idea with the higher heel sneakers though....did it really help you maintain form and does it feel better than raising your heels on plates?  I kind of have a problem pushing off my heels, I would look for any advantage I could get...could a pair of cross trainers be in my future??


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> hahaha...you fairy, 185 on squats, hehe    j/k
> 
> I like that idea with the higher heel sneakers though....did it really help you maintain form and does it feel better than raising your heels on plates?  I kind of have a problem pushing off my heels, I would look for any advantage I could get...could a pair of cross trainers be in my future??



I wasn't used to them. It can help you get deeper if you lack ankle mobility. I felt like I was too far forward though, it puts more strain on the quads. I think it made it harder for me. Usually I am coming up on my heels but this makes you want to come more on your toes, although my feet were flat on the ground the whole time.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> tried a number of things to do lower body but I couldnt load too much weight so I had to deal with it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, im fufu... i felt like a pussy squatting with a weight under 225lbs... 

Yeah, gee who does squats under 225lbs 


Fvcking jerk....


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

goob said:


> THe Eternal struggle of fufu's inner mind at college.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so true.

1 more lab...2 more exams...and I am off for spring break.


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> so true.


 
Dammit, it would'nt let me space it out so they were over your shoulders.

The devil nearly always wins in my case....


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Dammit, it would'nt let me space it out so they were over your shoulders.
> 
> The devil nearly always wins in my case....



When I quoted your post I saw the original format. 

Drinking costs too much $$$ among other things.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Felt like a pussy squatting 185 though, I haven't done lower than 225 on squats in a very very long time.



I think we'll excuse you considering you did 29 fucking reps!!

WTG on the other PR's as well.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

lawl, thanks.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> so true.
> 
> 1 more lab...2 more exams...and I am off for spring break.



Where you going, gay cruise in the bahamas?


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Where you going, gay cruise in the bahamas?



I don't know why you ask this seeing as you bought the tickets.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

Went to the sports doc today. Got xrays of my spine, nothing structurally wrong with the bone. I didn't think there was anyways.

He did a basic flexability assessment and said my ham strings were very tight and could be causing the problem, along with my glutes.

So he said lighten the load, don't go for heavy max outs(which I already decided). Also stretch my hams and glutes often. Pretty basic stuff. He said if it keeps up we will take an MRI and do some physical therapy. That wouldn't be till the summer though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Dammit, it would'nt let me space it out so they were over your shoulders.
> 
> The devil nearly always wins in my case....



True i know the feeling i just wanna have fun!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Went to the sports doc today. Got xrays of my spine, nothing structurally wrong with the bone. I didn't think there was anyways.
> 
> He did a basic flexability assessment and said my ham strings were very tight and could be causing the problem, along with my glutes.
> 
> So he said lighten the load, don't go for heavy max outs(which I already decided). Also stretch my hams and glutes often. Pretty basic stuff. He said if it keeps up we will take an MRI and do some physical therapy. That wouldn't be till the summer though.



Least you now know the problem.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Least you now know the problem.



Well, not nessacarily, but we'll give it a shot.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like tubgirl has come to say hello, lawl. Does this mean I get good luck?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Looks like tubgirl has come to say hello, lawl. Does this mean I get good luck?



Thats fucking nasty.


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn, that's one exersice I WON'T be trying.....

Sick....very, very wrong.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> so true.
> 
> 1 more lab...2 more exams...and I am off for spring break.



Good luck dude! Do good on all your stuff. 

I am actually going somewhere this spring break. I'll be in Destin, FL for 3 days. This is the place I am staying at:






I'm so stoked, I can't wait.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Good luck dude! Do good on all your stuff.
> 
> I am actually going somewhere this spring break. I'll be in Destin, FL for 3 days. This is the place I am staying at:
> 
> ...



I just finished studying for my last big exam. 

Florida is awesome! Looks like the southern part?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2007)

It is.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

Watch out for spontaneous clouds of perfume and cologne(Cubans). Gas mask would be wise.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

PL flat bench
warm ups - 1x10 at 45 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135, 1x1 at 185
3x3 at 230 lbs *PR*

incline DB press - 
2x5 at x2 90 lbs *PR*

hammer strength row -
2x4 each side at 5 plates *PR*
set #3 - 4 reps each side at 4 plates + 25 lbs

pulldowns -
2x5 at 207.5 lbs *PR*

face pulls -
2x15 at 60 lbs

overhead cable elbow extension -
1x15 right arm at 50 lbs, 1x14 left arm at 50 lbs

EZ bar curls - 
1x20 at 60 lbs

no stretch, had to make the bus

Fantastic workout! This is one of my strongest upper days to date. That is all.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh yes, 4 day unload starts now.


----------



## goob (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice work fu-jitsu!

GJ on the pulldowns, and the bench.  Every single workout _those_ two letters appear.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 14, 2007)

ITS FUFU's BIRTHDAY>>..>A>FA>FA>SFAK OMGO OAMGOMAGOMGOMG HAPPY BIRTHDAY EL CAPITAN!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 14, 2007)

God thats one great bench fufu!


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice work fu-jitsu!
> 
> GJ on the pulldowns, and the bench.  Every single workout _those_ two letters appear.



ty ty!!

I think because I haven't been training lower as heavy my upper is going up.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ITS FUFU's BIRTHDAY>>..>A>FA>FA>SFAK OMGO OAMGOMAGOMGOMG HAPPY BIRTHDAY EL CAPITAN!



Thank you so much, that gave me a boner.

I might fap to it later. Wow! HOt! Great birthday gift.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> God thats one great bench fufu!



Wowzers, thanks!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> Wowzers, thanks!



Wait till you see what i said about you foot long wang!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2007)

Damn, nice workout COLIN...... You should go for a 1RM soon. Happy b-day too! How old are you now? 17?


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Damn, nice workout COLIN...... You should go for a 1RM soon. Happy b-day too! How old are you now? 17?



hahahhaahhaha, thanks SEAN. 

I am...20. I am no longer a teenager who collects baseball cards and reads teenbeat magazine............

I may go for a 1RM, but I like making PR's for reps more. We will see.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2007)

I think you could probably do at least 260x1.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I think you could probably do at least 260x1.



zomgz, rly? That would be cool. I think I could hit 235-240 for 3RM, so maybe.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 14, 2007)

Happy birthday captain!!! Don't lose you hat!


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Happy birthday captain!!! Don't lose you hat!



lol, that looks like a tastey meat cake. Thank you.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh oh oh, I almost forgot. 

Today signifies my 2 year aniversery with weight lifting. 

Roughly.

Damn, two years.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 14, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ITS FUFU's BIRTHDAY>>..>A>FA>FA>SFAK OMGO OAMGOMAGOMGOMG HAPPY BIRTHDAY EL CAPITAN!



Muhahaha, had to bump this picture to the current page, it pwnz


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> Oh oh oh, I almost forgot.
> 
> Today signifies my 2 year aniversery with weight lifting.
> 
> ...



I guess that means they are coming to the big kiki birthday blow out.
BYOW.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 14, 2007)

Happy birthday Fufu.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

I've been getting so much birthday cheer from IM, it is awesome. 

I finished my lab report and I just need to take one more exam tommarow afternoon and I am good for spring break.

Today wasn't like any other birthday I have had, but it was a very good day. Now I just need to finish eating this cottage cheese and have some almonds and I shall slumber.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 14, 2007)

here is one last img before the day is over


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> here is one last img before the day is over



Wow.


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

I would say 255 for 1rm.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

Weight is 197.5 lbs this morning. 



Looks like those extra meals + extra force feedings past few weeks at school payed off.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Oh oh oh, I almost forgot.
> 
> Today signifies my 2 year aniversery with weight lifting.
> 
> ...



So you started lifting during or after birthday crisis?


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So you started lifting during or after birthday crisis?



lol, it was before a little bit. However, I got my gym membership my birthday. I think I started in late february. Of course, it was all machines at that time.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 16, 2007)

fufu, how does it feel to have seniority over your favorite cadet (me of course) ?


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> fufu, how does it feel to have seniority over your favorite cadet (me of course) ?



Empowering....arousing...quite orgasmic to be honest.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

Pics at my heaviest bodyweight ever, 197.5 lbs.
























Yeah, I know I look like I'm strung out on 3 days of coke and booze on the first pic, that is what midterms do. I need to clean myself up a bit, get that razor out.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 16, 2007)

^ That's hot! Thanks a lot, now I need to go take a cold shower   Lookin' HUGE captain  Your bodyfat looks pretty low too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow you look diffrent! Your legs are sexy as ever .


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

I like how you have packs besides the abs you get from just being skinny.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 16, 2007)

the shrimping captain has some beefy legs for thrusting


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 16, 2007)

lawl, that's hawt.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ That's hot! Thanks a lot, now I need to go take a cold shower   Lookin' HUGE captain  Your bodyfat looks pretty low too.



lol, thanks. My BF appears low in these photos, but I got some pudge in the love handle area when back is relaxed. 



Brutus_G said:


> Wow you look diffrent! Your legs are sexy as ever .



lawl, thanks Brutus. Those Bulgarian squats I've been doing recently have had a good effect methinks.



DontStop said:


> I like how you have packs besides the abs you get from just being skinny.




Thank you. Maintaining some sort of abdominal defintion can get tough when putting on weight, but I don't seem to carry alot of fat in that area.

btw, I like your sig.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> the shrimping captain has some beefy legs for thrusting



HAHAHAH, greatest emoticon ever.



BigDyl said:


> lawl, that's hawt.



Us Kikis have to keep things order, it's how we do business.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> .
> 
> btw, I like your sig.




Haha Thank you. I actually have a shirt that I got from muscle beach here in Edmonton that says "SHUT UP AND SQUAT" in big white letters haha
I always get compliments on it.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Haha Thank you. I actually have a shirt that I got from muscle beach here in Edmonton that says "SHUT UP AND SQUAT" in big white letters haha
> I always get compliments on it.



Damn, that's hardcore.

Canada has a "muscle beach"?


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

With squats, it's hardcore or nothing!


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> With squats, it's hardcore or nothing!



Yeah, too bad I can't go too heavy on those ATM. My right is going wacky on me.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

Edmonton has a store called muscle beach. It has all the American supplements due to the fact most Canadian one's just have like, green tea.
We have a GNC but it's the shits.

I did squats yesterday. My lower body is mega powerful. I don't like using the smith machine for squats so usually i just have a bigger guy put a big barbell on my back...I find it works my core and lower back more that way.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Edmonton has a store called muscle beach. It has all the American supplements due to the fact most Canadian one's just have like, green tea.
> We have a GNC but it's the shits.
> 
> I did squats yesterday. My lower body is mega powerful. I don't like using the smith machine for squats so usually i just have a bigger guy put a big barbell on my back...I find it works my core and lower back more that way.



Ooo, I see. 

Yeah, stay off that smith machine, you will go so much more out of the movement by doing it with a free barbell, you probably already know that though. You don't see too many women do real squats. Hell, you don't see too many guys do them either.

You have someone put the bar on your back? You don't have a power rack or ever a squat rack at your gym?


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

Yah we do, but i usually like to check my form in the mirror but the squat and power rack are inconveniently located at the back of the gym.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

Ah.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

Yah, otherwise I probably would use it. But yah I can;t stand the smith machine. All the girl at my gym are all about it but it just seems too easy. I love real squats, I find I make way more gains from them. TMind you I can only squat about 120 right now


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah, otherwise I probably would use it. But yah I can;t stand the smith machine. All the girl at my gym are all about it but it just seems too easy. I love real squats, I find I make way more gains from them. TMind you I can only squat about 120 right now



They do it because it is easy.  Wimps.

120 isn't bad at all, but the most important part is that you are doing them the way they should be done. In the long run you'll be getting superior development.

Seems like alot of people are scared to transfer to a barbell, but once they do, they enjoy it more. Which is good.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I have a friend that always uses the excuse "he'll hurt his back" two most effectve exercises...
He told me the two things he'd never do are squats a bench press, which to me are like, the
If anything doing squats this way have strengthened my back.
I can do 120 for a few reps too I'm not too sure what my max squat weight is.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

sorry my lap top made a screwy
i meant to say he refuses to do squats and bench presses...and i think those are the 2 most effective exercises


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

That is common in most people, except the bench press part. Guys at my gym whore that movement like nothing else.

People bend over and squat down to pick up things all the time, the movements are very similar to something like a squat or a deadlift. If you are going to hurt your back on a specifically loaded and controlled movement, chances are your gonna hurt your back even more trying to move something like a TV. It'd do him good. 

People these days!


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

I know. And he loves to brag about how strong he is, however he cant do a squat or a simple bench press
i bench press for christs sake!!
He also fears running. I think he is just intimidated by everyone at the gym...personally i never pay attention to the people around me when i am working out..and i told him that.

panzy


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I know. And he loves to brag about how strong he is, however he cant do a squat or a simple bench press
> i bench press for christs sake!!
> He also fears running. I think he is just intimidated by everyone at the gym...personally i never pay attention to the people around me when i am working out..and i told him that.
> 
> panzy



He should stop worrying about others, can't go through life being like that.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

I know. When I started at the gym i was so out of shape but i focssed on myself and myself only. Sure there's exercises I dont likee but I'm not going to avoid them just because I'm weak in that area. foolishness.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I know. When I started at the gym i was so out of shape but i focssed on myself and myself only. Sure there's exercises I dont likee but I'm not going to avoid them just because I'm weak in that area. foolishness.



Yeah, I used to worry too. Then I realized everybody else in the gym was a dumb ass.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

haha i know!
Ahh i get all the skids and emo fuckers coming into my gym thinking they know what they are doing. bad form, insuff. reps and sets.
They hop from one machine to the other after a set it drives me nuts!! especially when I'm supersetting with machines and they just come and sit at a machine and do nothing.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> haha i know!
> Ahh i get all the skids and emo fuckers coming into my gym thinking they know what they are doing. bad form, insuff. reps and sets.
> They hop from one machine to the other after a set it drives me nuts!! especially when I'm supersetting with machines and they just come and sit at a machine and do nothing.



lawl, emos??? 

I didn't know they trained. 

They only strong emo I know is bigdyl. 

I saw a kid once in my gym with huge black pants with chains and fish net gloves that went up to his elbow, it was silly.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

Yah we get em in their. Edmonton 's over crowded with the SOB's

That and "bi's"

Trendville Canada.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, atleast you have bags of milk.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

bags of milk?


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

hahahha wow, I just read that again, that's funny.

You know. Canada.







Bags of milk.

Maybe I should have used mayonaise on french fries or something.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 16, 2007)

that's dutch people...i think you're thinking poutine??perhaps??


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmm, it was what I remember from French class. Canada and bags of milk. 

Yeah, poutine, that's it.


----------



## goob (Mar 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, atleast you have *bags of milk.*


 
Dammit, i thought you were taliking about _dontstop's_ avatar...


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> *flirt*





fufu said:


> *flirt back*



Get a room you two!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, atleast you have bags of milk.



rofl


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Get a room you two!



You know I only got eyes for you. 

also that little dumpster slut Andrew.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> You know I only got eyes for you.
> 
> also that little dumpster slut Andrew.



Hey whats this BS that Im the only man for you? You lied to me bitch?


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey whats this BS that Im the only man for you? You lied to me bitch?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2007)

fufu said:


>



AHHH i can't stay made at you.


----------



## fufu (Mar 18, 2007)

Today -

rehab

Foam rolled total body

dynamic stretching -
45 seconds of straight leg marches
rest
45 seconds of high knee walks

activation and more warm up-
1x12 pull throughs with light jump stretch band
1x12 glute bridges, 1 second contraction at top

total body stretch, especially in the hamstrings, glutes, and IT bands

this all took about 45 minutes.

I love the feeling after stretching out well. Tommarow I will be returning to training with a lower day, hopefully I have improved.

I also foam rolled and stretched some yesterday, but not as extensive as today.


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2007)

Today's workout -

*warm up*

foam roll total body

dynamic stretching - 45 seconds straight leg march, rest, 45 seconds walking high knees

activation - pull-throughs 1x12 w/ light jump stretch band, 1x12 glute bridges 1 second isometric contraction at top

static stretching - glutes, hamstrings, lower back, hip flexors, ankle mobility

*Training* -

lower

olympic squats -
warm up - 1x5 at 45, 1x5 at 135, 1x1 at 225
2x10 at 265 lbs *PR*

Bulgarian squats - 
2x12 each leg at x2 45 lbs *PR*

pull throughs -
set #1 - 8 reps at 160 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 165 lbs
set #3 - 10 reps at 165 lbs *PR*

leg extensions -
set #1 - 15 reps at 195 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps at 195 lbs

leg curls seated -
2x10 each leg at 180 lbs

grip work -
1x3 each hand with the CoC #1 *PR*
1X1 each hand with the CoC #1
1x3 each hand w/ 3 second isometric close grip with the CoC trainer

Damn! The #1 is alot harder than the trainer.

stretch

I was very happy with today's workout. First time back squatting heavier in a while.  This is very good. Glute/sacral area with much less pain than in the past. Huge improvement.

Even though it was a satisfying workout it was tough as fuck to get through. I felt like I was going to puke through most everyset. I was puking up little bits of breakfast and Xceed all the way through. Had to lay down a couple times. My RI's were ridiculously long as a result, but I made it.  Must be the post effects of St. Patrick's day night.  Probably a combo of that + I haven't trained this soon after waking up in a while. My stomach was also giving me trouble even though I took a massive dump beforehand.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 19, 2007)

A+ Captain!


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice Squatage fu-ster.  Especially on the Bulgarians.....Dying to try them, but can't till i'm not injured. Damn it! Damn it to hell!


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> A+ Captain!



Thanks professor kiki!



goob said:


> Nice Squatage fu-ster.  Especially on the Bulgarians.....Dying to try them, but can't till i'm not injured. Damn it! Damn it to hell!




Thank you sir. 

Bulgarians are in their own catergory. You may be dying to try them, but you may die doing them, tough stuff. Atleast for me. 

How is your injury coming along though?


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Bulgarians are in their own catergory. You may be dying to try them, but you may die doing them, tough stuff. Atleast for me.
> 
> How is your injury coming along though?


 
Almost back to full mobillity.  Can do some leg work, but only light and in sumo stance for some reason, leg will not take standard form.  Looks like another month at least before i'm running about. Damn it!  

Chances are, the first weekend I'm back to full fitness i'll get drunk and fall down another set of stairs.........


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Almost back to full mobillity.  Can do some leg work, but only light and in sumo stance for some reason, leg will not take standard form.  Looks like another month at least before i'm running about. Damn it!
> 
> Chances are, the first weekend I'm back to full fitness i'll get drunk and fall down another set of stairs.........



You need spotters everywhere in life. In the weight room as well as the parties.


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2007)

Touche!  Christ, I need padded armour everywhere in lfe...


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice Squatage fu-ster.  Especially on the Bulgarians.....Dying to try them, but can't till i'm not injured. Damn it! Damn it to hell!



You really want to avoid the Bulgarians.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Touche!  Christ, I need padded armour everywhere in lfe...



I can guess it would be hard for you to have sex and not die.


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2007)

Not sure what you mean Brutus, but if you know some of the girls I do.....


----------



## Nate K (Mar 19, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I wish she was up in my jounal.



yeah, i hear you.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Dammit, i thought you were taliking about _dontstop's_ avatar...



Lawl, thats what I thought.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> I was very happy with today's workout. First time back squatting heavier in a while.  This is very good. Glute/sacral area with much less pain than in the past. Huge improvement.
> 
> Even though it was a satisfying workout it was tough as fuck to get through. I felt like I was going to puke through most everyset. I was puking up little bits of breakfast and Xceed all the way through. Had to lay down a couple times. My RI's were ridiculously long as a result, but I made it.  Must be the post effects of St. Patrick's day night.  Probably a combo of that + I haven't trained this soon after waking up in a while. My stomach was also giving me trouble even though I took a massive dump beforehand.




Great news! 

I eat antacid tablets during my workout. It helps with the upchucking of little bits of food during the workout.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

eww i hate the upchucking bit. always happens to me...especially during HIIT


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Great news!
> 
> I eat antacid tablets during my workout. It helps with the upchucking of little bits of food during the workout.



Would that be something like "tums"? I may very well have to try that. 



DontStop said:


> eww i hate the upchucking bit. always happens to me...especially during HIIT



Yeah, I almost wanted to throw up and get it over with, but it never happened. Although, if that happened I think I'd be too drained to continue...physically and mentally.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

lawl


noice sqwatz


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

Weight this morning was 195 lbs.  Kinda low, considered I ate a ton yesterday, especially last night. I think the food at school makes me hold water though, that could be it. 

I got some late gifts for my birthday:
CoC #1 and #2
Metal wrist wraps
average jump stretch band


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight this morning was 195 lbs.  Kinda low, considered I ate a ton yesterday, especially last night. I think the food at school makes me hold water though, that could be it.
> 
> I got some late gifts for my birthday:
> CoC #1 and #2
> ...





You got the CoCs! kick ass man!


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You got the CoCs! kick ass man!



lawl, yeah.

I also got a poster with the EliteFTS guys squatting, one guy has blood coming out his nose, it is pretty cool.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, yeah.
> 
> *I also got a poster with the EliteFTS guys squatting, one guy has blood coming out his nose, it is pretty cool*.



lol


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2007)

That's some powerful steroids he's on...

He's grown an extra set of arms!!!!


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

fufu said:


>



Aint love grand.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 20, 2007)

I used to take some big pills with breakfast and I threw up a few times....YUm


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

Nate K said:


> I used to take some big pills with breakfast and I threw up a few times....YUm



Do you workout in a public gym?


----------



## joycough (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey FUFU What's up? Workouts are looking intense. Good stuff mate!


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

joycough said:


> Hey FUFU What's up? Workouts are looking intense. Good stuff mate!



Yo, thanks, it was pretty intense. I like shorter intense workouts now and again.

I just finished my session for today, about to log this.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

Today -

total body foam roll 

dynamic stretching - 60 seconds straight leg marches, 60 seconds high knee walks

activation - 1x12 pull throughs w/ light jump stretch band, 1x12 glute bridges 1 second isometric contraction at top

static stretching total body, especially on glutes, hamstrings, IT bands, and hip flexors

after I stretched I did some overhead squats with dumb bells to test my flexability. I did a few with a 20 lb dumb bell(with my hands touching each other). Then I did one with a 45 lb dumb bell with the same grip, went pretty well. I wasn't able to do those before really.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> after I stretched I did some overhead squats with dumb bells to test my flexability. I did a few with a 20 lb dumb bell(with my hands touching each other). Then I did one with a 45 lb dumb bell with the same grip, went pretty well. I wasn't able to do those before really.



must have felt good in the core?


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

I only did a few, nothing that intense that would really challenge me yet. I can tell my upper back still needs some more flexability before I can do them seriously, at least with that narrow of a grip.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Do you workout in a public gym?



mmm. Overhead squat, I need to try those, I threw up at home.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Weight is 197.5 this morning. That is more I like it.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)

You're 2 and a half pounds from no-touchy!


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Fuck!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)

No.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## DontStop (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Look, they move in unison, how cute.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2007)

fufu said:


>



If you like a dancing penis, you'll love this clip. But, I issue a warning, this video is borderline gay, and not work friendly.

Singing Penis - Commercials & Products Jokes - Funny Videos, Pictures & Jokes at JibJab


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

hahahahahahhaah


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 21, 2007)

attack of the c0cks


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 21, 2007)

.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








..................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








..................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








..................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








..................


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Andrew.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 21, 2007)

Anything for my snookums... this page needs it though...













.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








..................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








..................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








..................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








..................


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

PL flat bench (wrist wraps on working sets)-
warm ups - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135, 2x1 at 185
3x2 at 235 lbs *PR*

incline DB press - 
2x3 at x2 95 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable rows - 
3x5 each side at 115 lbs *PR*

neutral grip pulldown -
2x5 at 210 lbs *PR*

face pull -
2x15 at 75 lbs

overhead DB elbow extensions -
drop set - 8 reps at 30, 8 reps at 25, 6 reps at 20, each arm

alternating seated DB curl -
drop set - 8 reps at x2 30, 8 reps at x2 25, 8 reps at 2x 20, each arm

stretch

Great workout! My upper days have been on an awesome streak. I am done with what I am doing and am going to do some different setxrep stuff starting next week I think. 

On my benching the 2nd rep on the 1st and 2nd set was a long battle, took a while to lock out. I had my form down well on the 2nd rep of the 1st set, elbows were really tucked.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 21, 2007)

omg... youre like a pr king... gee wiz


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm glad to see you are still making progress with your bench press.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow a 235 bench gj fufu!


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> omg... youre like a pr king... gee wiz



ty



KelJu said:


> I'm glad to see you are still making progress with your bench press.



ty ty



Brutus_G said:


> Wow a 235 bench gj fufu!



ty ty ty


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 21, 2007)

It must feel great to be king of the world! Nice wo, captain.


----------



## goob (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice work on the PR's fufu.

You need to get a sexy seniorita _enjoy _that sexy bod with....


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> It must feel great to be king of the world! Nice wo, captain.



lawl, king of the world!!

I was feeling pretty good if I do say so myself.

Thanks Bakerboy, you make me feel special.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice work on the PR's fufu.
> 
> You need to get a sexy seniorita _enjoy _that sexy bod with....



I agree 100%. 

Getting good grades + eating + training + practicing bass takes a ton of my time.


But yeah, I'm on the lookout. I don't go out alot drinking on the weekends when I have free time. That is what my school is known for. I'd like to find someone who takes care of their body, hard to find these days. In the summer I'll probably go back to yoga class where the girls are all "A-OK".


----------



## goob (Mar 21, 2007)

I argree. No point in settling for 2nd best. Have to get someone who fits what you want. Just don't set the bar _too_ high....

Yoga....mmmm flexible, toned honey's.....mmmm. Sounds fun.....
Like This:





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

I love that video.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 21, 2007)

YouTube - Yoga Competition Training - Huiping Mo

Huiping Mo is so hot!


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> YouTube - Yoga Competition Training - Huiping Mo
> 
> Huiping Mo is so hot!



Whoa, cool. Very cool.

That inspires me to keep working on my flexability.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Today Part II -

foam roll
dynamic warm up
activation
static stretching

Took about 75 minutes.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today Part II -
> 
> foam roll
> dynamic warm up
> ...



Wow, what exactly is all of that?


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Wow, what exactly is all of that?



I logged the details in the past three days. You can go a few pages back and see what I am doing.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

I am loving the low reps, just my style!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> I logged the details in the past three days. You can go a few pages back and see what I am doing.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2007)

I love this commercial.






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

hehehhehehehe


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 22, 2007)

fufu... youre such a little bitch sometimes...


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 22, 2007)

fufu, I think you need to visit WARNING PAGE cause im concerned for you and you need to change


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

Today -

foam roll
dynamic stretching
static stretching

Took about an hour.


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey fufu! I know you had this journal for about a year.. congrats!! on your 1 year with the same journal!!! 
why is it 1337 ??


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 22, 2007)

sara said:


> Hey fufu! I know you had this journal for about a year.. congrats!! on your 1 year with the same journal!!!
> why is it 1337 ??



Because he wants to be 1337 like me.  If you wanna find out what I mean, call me.


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

sara said:


> Hey fufu! I know you had this journal for about a year.. congrats!! on your 1 year with the same journal!!!
> why is it 1337 ??



Oh awesome, I forgot it has been a year. 

Thanks for the kinds words. 

Let's see if I can make it another year.

1337 you ask? It just is.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

6 am session today. 

Today's workout -

lower

back squats, high bar -
warm ups - 1x6 at 15, 1x5 a 135, 1x1 at 225
2x10 at 275 lbs *PR*

unilateral leg press - 
set #1 - 20 reps each leg at 155 lbs
set #2 - 20 reps each leg at 165 lbs

kept the tempo fairly slow on the leg press

close stance barbell RDL's - 
2x15 at 235 lbs *PR*

pull throughs -
2x15 at 140 lbs *PR*

Awesome workout, I am glad I completed it. Went in very tired, only had 3-4 hours of sleep and had a melatonin hangover. So tired in the gym, happy I finished it well. SO TIRED.


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> 6 am session today.
> 
> Today's workout -
> 
> ...


 
Outstanding work for 6am workout!

I can't raise a smile at that time.  Why so early?


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you.


I was up earlier for a

Couple reasons:

a.) I need to get back on schedule for when classes start back on monday (have 9:05 and 8 am classes)

b.) have to get my passport renewed today and my post office only does their "passport office" earlier.

and I just felt like it lawl.

I would have gotten up later but I couldn't sleep.


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2007)

A true soldier. Good workout by any standard, not just the ungodly hour.

Unlike me. Even if I can't sleep, i'll stay in bed. Damn the lazy bastard I am.

Passport: Going abroad?


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

goob said:


> A true soldier. Good workout by any standard, not just the ungodly hour.
> 
> Unlike me. Even if I can't sleep, i'll stay in bed. Damn the lazy bastard I am.
> 
> Passport: Going abroad?



Possibly, I'm always going abroad, there is nothing planned but my family always has updated passports on hand. Plus having an American passport is a good thing to have Oh yeah, new laws in place where Americans need passports to come back into the states from bordering countries, before you just needed something like a driver's license.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> 6 am session today.
> 
> Today's workout -
> 
> ...



Geez mr. fufu... good workout.... oh and I like our early morning convo's


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2007)

Good jorb.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Geez mr. fufu... good workout.... oh and I like our early morning convo's



lawl, how was that exam?


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Good jorb.



ty, kekeke


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, how was that exam?



Not too bad, I feel pretty good too... just a little tired... luckily I could use a full study guide for the test


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> Oh awesome, I forgot it has been a year.
> 
> Thanks for the kinds words.
> 
> ...




"Dead Cow Cult" ?


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 23, 2007)

mr. fufu, what time are you going to bed tonight?


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2007)

sara said:


> "Dead Cow Cult" ?


 
Started by Cowpimp's necrophilliac evil twin.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> mr. fufu, what time are you going to bed tonight?



5 pm.

I managed to stay awake up to this point by watching the Beatle's "Help" and "Exorcism of Emily Rose". 



*Goob* - quite possibly.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow... 5pm... damn sir


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

will you be joining me?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 23, 2007)

GJ fuster! 10 rep squats at 600 in the morning followed by deads that must of been tough on your spine so early.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> 5 pm.
> 
> I managed to stay awake up to this point by watching the Beatle's "Help" and "Exorcism of Emily Rose".
> 
> ...



CNN.com Video


----------



## DontStop (Mar 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> CNN.com Video





omg they caught my bf


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 23, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Geez mr. fufu... good workout.... oh and I like our early morning convo's



OMG don't tell me... Andrew was still up at 6AM when you were just waking up...


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

yeah andrew was totally smashed and professed his love of golf frisbee to me. that was before he decided to pop a couple grams of magic mushrooms.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> yeah andrew was *totally smashed* and *professed his love of golf frisbee* to me. that was before he decided to *pop a couple grams of magic mushrooms.*



Andrew's a mess.... 

Especially the golf frisbee bit... What kind of fuck stick would like that?


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

rofl

well to be honest

I exaggerated one thing in that post and made two things up.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 23, 2007)

^ fufu I think you need to go talk to your medicine ball-get some professional help. lol


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> 6 am session today.
> 
> Today's workout -
> 
> ...





Squats are looking good.


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Whats up Fu, hope alls well.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> yeah andrew was totally smashed and professed his love of golf frisbee to me. that was before he decided to pop a couple grams of magic mushrooms.



Disk golf is my favorite sport to play. I played every Sunday for about 2 years. I miss playing but I developed tennis elbow from playing, and had to stop.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> rofl
> 
> well to be honest
> 
> I exaggerated one thing in that post and made two things up.



Which one were you exaggerating?  .


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 23, 2007)

^ OMG... hahahah youre all assholes.... but yes I was intoxicated and awake till 4:40am when I had a test in human bio at 8:55am... LOL im  afacking retard


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 23, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> LOL im  afacking retard



At least you've got one thing damned straight.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 24, 2007)

Gee wiz I wonder if my friend FUFU is awake right now, I just sooo wanna chat with im right now!


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Gee wiz I wonder if my friend FUFU is awake right now, I just sooo wanna chat with im right now!


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ fufu I think you need to go talk to your medicine ball-get some professional help. lol



lawl, maybe today when the gym is empty earlier on...



KelJu said:


> Squats are looking good.



thanks, I was very happy with them.



Double D said:


> Whats up Fu, hope alls well.



All is well DD. Couple more days of spring break and back to school.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2007)

My spring break is in a week for me.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> My spring break is in a week for me.



nice, how much time do you get off?


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

flat bench (wrist wraps) -
warm ups - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135
2x8 at 190 lbs *PR*

DB rows - 
2x10 each side at 105 lbs *PR*

push up w/ light jump stretch band - 
set #1 - 12 *PR*
set #2 - 6 

I don't like these, they hurt my wrists and positioning the band is difficult. Also, the difficulty is alot harder in certain areas than other. I don't think I'm gonna keep doing these.

wide pronated grip pulldowns w/ 1 sec iso at bottom + 3 sec eccentric -
2x8 at 135 

cable overhead elbow extensions -
1x8 each arm at 70 lbs *PR*

cable curls - 
1x12 each arm at 70 lbs *PR*

Good stuff, I am happy with it. Benching felt solid today. That is all.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 24, 2007)

stuff captain. So many PR's! Is it just me or didn't your curls go up by like 20#'s?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> nice, how much time do you get off?



10 days total. Im going to a club for 16-21 and gonna be at a beach place hell yeah!


----------



## goob (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice workout fufu.  Could imagine those bands bending you wrists right back.  Imagine, if they were really strong and springy - they could smack your face into the deck. That'd actually be quite funny.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2007)

A lotta Prs today. why did you do pulldowns?


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> A lotta Prs today. why did you do pulldowns?



Because I wanted a vertical pull movement that I can use for hypertrophy with a tempo.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

foam roll
dynamic stretching
static stretching

45 min


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 24, 2007)

ooooooo fufu and his stretching... you might be ready for porn when you become all dexterous


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

I will go for the inverted cocksnob if I can...

takes years of training a wise man once said.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 24, 2007)

The ipsilateral inverted cocksnob with a low cable woodchop.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 24, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2007)

Nate K said:


> The ipsilateral inverted cocksnob with a low cable woodchop.




holy shit, i just passed out trying to think about that.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> stuff captain. So many PR's! Is it just me or didn't your curls go up by like 20#'s?



hmm for some reason I didn't see these yesterday. I'm not sure, maybe? Last time I didn't cable curls it was 50 or 60 lbs, but more reps I think.

but yeah, PR's keep coming, I ain't complaining!



Brutus_G said:


> 10 days total. Im going to a club for 16-21 and gonna be at a beach place hell yeah!



cool



goob said:


> Nice workout fufu.  Could imagine those bands bending you wrists right back.  Imagine, if they were really strong and springy - they could smack your face into the deck. That'd actually be quite funny.




lawl, thanks.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)

YouTube - CHECKERS RAP CAT WORLD PREMIERE VIDEO - RAPCAT- AWESOME !!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## goob (Mar 25, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> YouTube - CHECKERS RAP CAT WORLD PREMIERE VIDEO - RAPCAT- AWESOME !!!!


 
     

That's one of the funniest things ever posted on you tube.

You should post that in open chat. Hilarious.

Edit: You already have.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 25, 2007)

lawlercakes...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)

meow meow meow meomeow m-meow.  meow meow meow m-meow m-meow meowow


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2007)

lawl


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah well that video is funny, but Jack would never forgive me if I put him in one of those dumbass checkers cat suits.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

hahah I love your cat's name- Jack- how  is that!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> hahah I love your cat's name- Jack- how  is that!



Did you that that is jack in my avatar? I named him Jack, because he is tenacious like Jack Black.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yeah well that video is funny, but Jack would never forgive me if I put him in one of those dumbass checkers cat suits.



Yo, put him in it and then take a picture and make it your avatar, rofl


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

My parent's cats names are Juniper (she's all black) female and Spirit (Grey/ white) male. They are super cool. They are like an old married couple- as soon as one cat comes into the room the other one leaves. When one of them goes outside the other one runs inside. They live like king and queen. My parents have a lot of land out in the country so they have a lot of room to roam around. When they are inside they have their separate places to sleep- that depends on the season. Juniper likes my parents bed- most of the time on the bed but sometimes half under the bed half with her butt sticking out, or on a chair in their room. Spirit sleeps like a man on his back with his paws and belly in the air or on the couch with his head lying against a pillow- like a person.  In the summer he sleep curled up on a chair, hidden away under the dinning room table. The cool thing is as much as they like their own space and freedom they are loving too- often licking each other clean. Cats rule!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Did you that that is jack in my avatar? I named him Jack, because he is tenacious like Jack Black.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> My parent's cats names are Juniper (she's all black) female and Spirit (Grey/ white) male. They are super cool. They are like an old married couple- as soon as one cat comes into the room the other one leaves. When one of them goes outside the other one runs inside. They live like king and queen. My parents have a lot of land out in the country so they have a lot of room to roam around. When they are inside they have their separate places to sleep- that depends on the season. Juniper likes my parents bed- most of the time on the bed but sometimes half under the bed half with her butt sticking out, or on a chair in their room. Spirit sleeps like a man on his back with his paws and belly in the air or on the couch with his head lying against a pillow- like a person.  In the summer he sleep curled up on a chair, hidden away under the dinning room table. The cool thing is as much as they like their own space and freedom they are loving too- often licking each other clean. Cats rule!!



Cool! 


I don't have any cats. 

Believe it or not!


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Come on over I will give you about 10 of em. They are good to get those mice though! So I feed em and keep em around.


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

foam roll
dynamic stretching
static stretching
activation - glute bridges + TKE's

back squats, high bar -
warm ups - 1x5 at 45, 1x5 at 135, 1x1 at 225
3x12 at 245 lbs *PR*

tried RDL's and unilateral RDLs, glute wasn't having it

Bulgarian squats -
2x15 at x2 30 lbs *PR*

tried some leg curls, but my lower body was just annihilated, could not do anything, it was pretty painful. 

lawl, could not walk after Bulgarian squats! After the last rep I tried to stand up to put the weights away but I just fell backwards, my muscles couldn't support me. Later I had to fall over to sit down. Super hard just flexing my knee while laying on the ground. That was the most incappable I've been trying to function after a lower workout. Legs were also super pumped, they looked fucking fat, it was pretty funny looking.

Glute was bothering me because I'm back to school and doing more sitting plus I have been lax with stretching past couple days. There is no where to stretch because my dorm lounge is locked when it isn't supposed to be!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 26, 2007)

^ Fufu you've got to stop mixing your dinking and your bulgarians- didn't I already tell you it's going to catch up with you one of these days..  

...


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks tuff fufu. Nice to see the PRs!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 26, 2007)

fufu, I just wanted to say that i think youre a huge bitch and that I hate you.


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## BigDyl (Mar 26, 2007)

Someone got pwned in CS?


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 26, 2007)

^ Stay out of this or else...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 26, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ Stay out of this or else...



Pure Pwnage Episode 5


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 26, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ Stay out of this or else...


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2007)

PRs....good job.

Now go take it in the PuPu FuFu


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice work fufu.  After those Bulgarian's I did the other day, I know that feeling.  I actually felt ill fter my second set, like going green from smoking too much weed. 
Good stuff though.


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

P-funk said:


> PRs....good job.
> 
> Now go take it in the PuPu FuFu



Thanks.

 



goob said:


> Nice work fufu.  After those Bulgarian's I did the other day, I know that feeling.  I actually felt ill fter my second set, like going green from smoking too much weed.
> Good stuff though.



Thanks, I thought the weight was light enough for a third set, but my muscles just weren't having it. On a side note, my conditioning is way better, it's crazy. I didn't get light headed or feel like puking at all. I shortened my RI's alot as a result, maybe that is why I didn't have as much in my as I thought.


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Looks tuff fufu. Nice to see the PRs!



thanks brutski


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

Bulgarian squats are tricky. I wake up, a little sore in the glutes, then as the day goes on my legs and hips get stiffer and stiffer...and more painful. lawl


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

suck it up shrimp


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 27, 2007)

^ fight, fight , fight, fight...


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

gtfo bakerbitch


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't fucking insult Bakerboy, I will rip out your colon!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 27, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> gtfo bakerbitch



Andrew, don't make me get up out of my chair and come over and smack you. Besides I know it would just turn you on.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Don't fucking insult Bakerboy, I will rip out your colon!!!



you and what army???

I will just call sean over and he will beat your face in...


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Andrew, don't make me get up out of my chair and come over and smack you. Besides I know it would just turn you on.








your are a scrub, go away


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 27, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> you and what army???
> 
> I will just call sean over and he will beat your face in...



I don't need an army; I am the army.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I don't need an army; I am the army.



I'm the marines!


Hoory!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I don't need an army; I am the army.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

oh snap!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

You guys better stop fighting because if either of you dies I will be deeply saddened.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>




oh yeah....


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is a telegram.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Here is a telegram.



Lawl!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

whatever

fist pwnz you


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

Andrew, you are mistaken in your ways of pwning! Just saying "pwned" doesn't mean shit! noob!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

uh... i guess i just liked the picture... lawl


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 27, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I will just call sean over and he will beat your face in...



While I *COULD* do this, don't involve me in your petty, meaningless quarrels of which are not my concern.


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

pwned!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> While I *COULD* do this, don't involve me in your petty, meaningless quarrels of which are not my concern.






last time we were together you said you would do anything for me


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 27, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> last time we were together you said you would do anything for me



No... No, I never said such a thing.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

^ selfish bastard...


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

lol


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 28, 2007)

your recent lack of fapping really concerns me.


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

well give me some new shots, ok!


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

flat bench press -
warm ups - 1x45 at 10, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135, 1x1 at 185
3x5 at 215 lbs *PR*

incline bench press -
2x8 at 165 lbs *PR*

haven't done incline barbell in like a year, felt wierd, but I liked it

unilateral cable rows - 
3x5 each side at 120 lbs *PR*

neutral grip pulldowns - 
2x4 at 215 lbs at 215 *PR*

face pulls - 
2x15 at 80 lbs *PR*

single arm cable overhead elbow extensions(quite a name, huh?) -
1x20 each arm at 40 lbs *PR*

DB preacher curls - 
1x20 each arm at 25 lbs *PR*

stretch

15 minute walk back to dorm, nice out today

Amazing workout! PR on everything, I can't complain. Perfect workout.

Weight was 207.5 lbs at the gym. That's with my gym clothes + food and water in my belly.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 28, 2007)

207.5lbs.... o boy o boy getting nice and plump!

Good work PR hoebag


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2007)

Almost perfect workout fa-manchu.
A PR on everything.  A+. 

215 on the bench is shit hot.  DAmn it fufu, give me some of those pre-workout drugs!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 28, 2007)

FUFU, methinks we have a problem



> *forestboy15* (3:42:27 PM): will you be my hunny bun
> *forestboy15* (3:42:28 PM): ?
> *Bulletshell14* (3:42:38 PM): YES
> *Bulletshell14* (3:42:39 PM): OMG
> ...


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> FUFU, methinks we have a problem



omg Andrew!

how dare you expose our scandalous affair to the public!!!!

I feel so...naked.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 28, 2007)

Orlfofomao


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> 207.5lbs.... o boy o boy getting nice and plump!
> 
> Good work PR hoebag



thanks hunny bun, nice and plump for you.



goob said:


> Almost perfect workout fa-manchu.
> A PR on everything.  A+.
> 
> 215 on the bench is shit hot.  DAmn it fufu, give me some of those pre-workout drugs!



Thank you, I enjoyed it.

Pre-workout drugs = lots of carbs!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> omg Andrew!
> 
> how dare you expose our scandalous affair to the public!!!!
> 
> I feel so...naked.



OMG! LOL i kid about the gay shit ,but damn you crossed the line!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

very nice on the bench!


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

There is no line in my world.


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> very nice on the bench!



ty ty


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> There is no line in my world.



I should have said crack.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> OMG! LOL i kid about the gay shit ,but damn you crossed the line!


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL now where did you find that pic?


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 28, 2007)

Your personal blog


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>



WTF!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hahahahahaha .


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 28, 2007)

nice pose.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

Today's workout -

foam roll
dynamic stretching
static stretching

front squats - 
warm up - 1x6 at 135
3x12 at 185 lbs *PR*

pull-throughs -
3x15 at 145 lbs *PR*

leg press sled thing _tempo normal concentric, 1 second peak, then 2 second eccentric_ -
set #1 - 10 at 270 lbs
set #2 - 10 at 290 lbs *PR*

first time using it, kind of a worthless of noting a PR, nothing impressive, but just for logistics so I can know where to add weight.

leg extensions - 
1x12 at 130 

static stretching

Wow, great workout. Everything felt awesome, especially the front squats. I was going as deep as I could and they were just popping, I recovered pretty fast too, shortened RI's as a result. Also, my glute was very tight before training. However, this may be the best it has felt on a lower body movement since it started hurting bad, I'll be doing front squats more often. I'm getting pretty used to this high rep stuff.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice job on all the PRs, fufu!  

How deep do you go on the Front Squats?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on all the PRs, fufu!
> 
> How deep do you go on the Front Squats?



If their anything like his back squats, his ass is probably an inch off of the floor.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on all the PRs, fufu!
> 
> 
> Thank you, DOMS.
> ...



ATG, as deep as I can, hamstrings to calfs. Did you read my post workout log? I have a video of my front squats, I could upload it if you would like to see how I do them.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 30, 2007)

omg good front squoots sailor!


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

Actually, it's seaman!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 30, 2007)

Fufu you are the front squats master.


----------



## goob (Mar 30, 2007)

Fufu, what sort of meal do you eat before hitting the gym?  You always seem to have great workouts, and there's no mention of pre-wo supps.  So i wondered what sort of food was giving you these powers....

(Andrew's dick dose'nt count lol haha)


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Fufu, what sort of meal do you eat before hitting the gym?  You always seem to have great workouts, and there's no mention of pre-wo supps.  So i wondered what sort of food was giving you these powers....
> 
> (Andrew's dick dose'nt count lol haha)



I always eat alot of carbs, all the time, especially before working out. 

This morning I had 2 scoops of whey, 12 ounces skim milk, then two pieces of sprouted rye bread with natural peanut butter on top. I usually take Xceed before my workouts, I forgot too today though.

Today was different cause I slept in.

Usually I will eat 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 1 1/2 cups of Kashi or total cereal, 8 ounces 2% milk, 4 ounces skim milk, large banana. Then two hours later about 1 hour before my workout I have 8 ounce chicken(w/ a little ketchup), 1 1/2 cups of brown rice, maybe another banana. Also about 30-40 ounces of water during the day before working out.

I always eat alot of calories, all the time. This way I can make sure my body is always up for a workout.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Fufu you are the front squats master.



thanks, they felt great today. I haven't seen in a while in your journal.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 30, 2007)

Super feline!


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

yipee!


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

So damn...amazing.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 30, 2007)

How much was that thing?


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

an arm and a leg.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

nice bass!  What to have a jam session?


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

P-funk said:


> nice bass!  What to have a jam session?



  

it's mah baby.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 30, 2007)

vedy nice captain ;0


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 30, 2007)

do you play it naked?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> do you play it naked?



only when he and i have a jam session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> vedy nice captain ;0



ty ty



AndrewSS said:


> do you play it naked?



tommarow I will



P-funk said:


> only when he and i have a jam session.



tommarow at 2


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

Weight his morning was 203 lbs.


----------



## goob (Mar 31, 2007)

How does the bass it play/ sound fufu?


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

goob said:


> How does the bass it play/ sound fufu?



Awesome, I can play faster on it for some reason. The slapping and hard walking is where I can really hear a difference. The integrity of the neck and fretboard. is better, everything is just alot better. I haven't played around with the tones yet, or any switches, I think I left my envelope filter at school, I wanna plug that in and hear how it sounds.

It's very nice, the neck is a bit thicker too.


----------



## goob (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> Awesome, I can play faster on it as well for some reason. The slapping is where I can really hear a difference. The integrity of the neck and fretboard. is better, everything is just alot better. I haven't played around with the tones yet, or any switches, I think I left my envelope filter at school, I wanna plug that in and hear how it sounds.
> 
> It's very nice, the neck is a bit thicker too.


 
Sweet!  Now you have no excuses to not become better than Flea....


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

goob said:


> Sweet!  Now you have no excuses to not become better than Flea....


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

oh yeah, another big thing I noticed is that when I play a bunch of the same notes in fast succession, you can really pick out and hear each note, they don't get flooded together.


----------



## goob (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> oh yeah, another big thing I noticed is that when I play a bunch of the same notes in fast succession, you can really pick out and hear each note, they don't get flooded together.


 
Bet the sustain is great too.  Always a good test, especially in acoustic's is to hold a note for as long as possible.  Bet it rings out for ages....


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

the more I play this the more I like it...the high notes really pop and come in clear


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

flat bench (wrist wraps) -
warm up - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135
2x10 at 185 lbs *PR*

DB rows - 
2x15 each side at 85 lbs *PR*

seated chest press machine -
2x10 at 165 lbs

HS row single arm -
2x10 each side at 3 plates + 10 lbs *PR*

lateral raises - 
set #1 - 15 reps each side at 20 lbs
set #2 - 15 reps each side at 15 lbs

reverse grip single arm pushdowns - 
1x25 each arm at 30 lbs *PR*

unilateral DB curls - 
1x20 each arm at 25 lbs *PR*

Great workout, did what I set out to do, can't ask for more. Since I started going high reps on my lower day my recovery has gotten alot better, I was able to go through this workout pretty fast. I had a pretty long RI in benching because I saw a friend I hadn't seen in years, so yeah.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



I know, I'm too fat for you. : (


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

^ Not for me, for me you are just right.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 31, 2007)

youre dreamy....


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks, can you come over and suck my shlong?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 31, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

cheesy video


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow thats a strong bench you got there fufu.


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Wow thats a strong bench you got there fufu.



Thanks, I've been enjoying bench more recently. Sticking it at the beginning of my uppers has helped alot.


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks, I've been enjoying bench more recently. Sticking it at the beginning of my uppers has helped alot.


 
For some reason, I've always done that.  Even now, it's first up on my push day.  Lookin gowd, fu-chow.


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks goobsauce


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 1, 2007)

^


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks goobsauce


 
 Yagga yagga yiggety yaga!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> cheesy video


----------



## Nate K (Apr 1, 2007)

Totally radical video untill the music starts


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 1, 2007)

StopGeek.com - Gadgets, tech, and how tos!

poor kittay


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2007)

whoa, effin craz!Y!!!


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey fufu. What happend to your client?


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey fufu. What happend to your client?



He still works out, but all he does is cardio. He recently weighed 238, down from 250, he is improving...slowly.


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> He still works out, but all he does is cardio. He recently weighed 238, down from 250, he is improving...slowly.


 
Why only cardio??  Thought you would have schooled him up with fu-chow weight superskills??


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Why only cardio??  Thought you would have schooled him up with fu-chow weight superskills??



Yeah, but he won't listen.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

Maybe a spanking is in order.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2007)

get your shaven arse over her on unky fufu's lap.


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)

Update:

my glute has been feeling alot better recently, and I haven't even been stretching it on off days. 

However, I screwed with my shoulder on saturday's workout, it has been bothering me ever since, we will see how it feels tommarow for upper.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

Nobody knows the trouble I know... 

Take it easy captain


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

Andrew and his bum rubbing friend were over earlier dancing around to this track. They said they were going to grab a couple of Colt's then head to your place. Just giving you a heads up. 





YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

Fuck it. I forgot how to do it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANw7ZVrMHCE


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

YouTube Video









 See I'm not stupid.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Andrew and his bum rubbing friend were over earlier dancing around to this track. They said they were going to grab a couple of Colt's then head to your place. Just giving you a heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WTF!

Thats the LAST time me and Enrique come over for zima and head... asshole


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Andrew and his bum rubbing friend were over earlier dancing around to this track. They said they were going to grab a couple of Colt's then head to your place. Just giving you a heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

Today's workout - 

foam roll upper

flat bench - 
warm up - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135, 1x1 at 185
set #1 - 5 reps at 225 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 4 reps at 225 lbs, failed on 5th
set #3 - 3 reps at 225 lbs

incline bench press - 
set #1 - 7 reps at 175 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 4 reps at 175 lbs, failed on the 5th

must have spent atleast 5 seconds trying to lockout that last rep, just couldn't make it

unilateral cable rows - 
3x8 each side at 100 lbs *PR*

unilateral pulldowns - 
2x10 each side at 85 lbs *PR*

face pulls -
2x15 at 85 lbs *PR*

superset - cable curls/cable pushdowns, 3 second eccentric
1x10 each movement at 70 lbs

Great workout. I flubbed it on the benching, but that was expected. I didn't give myself enough time to set up on the last set and I was just off on my form, didn't get a good breath, didn't position my shoulder blades right, wasn't getting tight, didn't get the best squeeze on the bar. My left foot shot out on the last rep, never happened to me before. Bar path was off a good amount on the 2nd and 3rd set. First set was great though.

 I jumped up 10 lbs instead of 5 like I have been the past couple months. I am tired of the 3xlowrep benching so I decided to make a bigger jump on both flat and incline and call it quits on that for now. I hate going to failure though, whenever I do on bench the rest of my push workout suffers alot, as seen. However, PR's were made and I am very satisfied with it nontheless. I really didn't see my selfing hitting 1x5 at 225 on flat bench at this stage. It was after my last attempted 1RM.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

lawl, noice!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

We have the same bench, sigh. Must be . *twinkle* 

Nice wo captain. Or should I say Mr.PR x 40,000,000,000 






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> We have the same bench, sigh. Must be . *twinkle*
> 
> Nice wo captain. Or should I say Mr.PR x 40,000,000,000
> 
> ...



Thanks! PR's just keep coming, and I like it.

One of these days we shall have a workout together. Overall our numbers are pretty damn similar.   


about the video...

LOL

ummm, heheheheh


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2007)

Ri = ?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 4, 2007)

So you want to be his girlfriend?


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2007)

175lb's Incline bench?  Hot damn that's smokin'.  GJ Fu-_turama_


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Ri = ?



for my benching I was doing max effort, so like 3 minutes

the rest was 120-90 seconds


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

goob said:


> 175lb's Incline bench?  Hot damn that's smokin'.  GJ Fu-_turama_



tyty goobatrarium.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 4, 2007)

fufu i wanna wear your skin on my birthday


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 4, 2007)

*Bulletshell14* (9:14:27 PM): ooo butter me
*forestboy15* (9:14:33 PM): ok
*forestboy15* (9:14:39 PM): *butter butter*
*forestboy15* (9:14:46 PM): i applied it liberally
*forestboy15* (9:14:52 PM): especially on your balls and taint
*Bulletshell14* (9:14:51 PM): omg
*Bulletshell14* (9:14:52 PM): yes
*forestboy15* (9:14:58 PM): let me...lick it off
*Bulletshell14* (9:14:56 PM): OOO
*forestboy15* (9:15:06 PM): and eat a peice of find roasted bread
*forestboy15* (9:15:09 PM): mmMM!!!
*forestboy15* (9:15:15 PM): *fine


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> fufu i wanna wear your skin on my birthday


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 4, 2007)

*Bulletshell14* (9:35:36 PM): fufu
*Bulletshell14* (9:35:38 PM): have you ever
*Bulletshell14* (9:35:41 PM): maned a glory hole?
*forestboy15* (9:35:52 PM): manned one?
*forestboy15* (9:36:01 PM): yes sir
*Bulletshell14* (9:35:58 PM): yes
*forestboy15* (9:36:27 PM): once in truck stop in kansas city
*forestboy15* (9:36:28 PM): mmm yes
*Bulletshell14* (9:36:38 PM): hahaha


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

You are revealing my most personal secrets and ambitions...


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 4, 2007)

mi higher than fufu on a horse cock


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2007)

You guys are so fucked up lol .


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 5, 2007)

^


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 5, 2007)

I just came.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I just came.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2007)

loil


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

^ How's the view?


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

foam roll
dynamic stretching
static stretching
TKE's

back squats, high bar -
warm up - 1x5 at 45, 1x5 at 135, 1x1 at 225, 1x1 at 275
3x8 at 285 lbs *PR*

leg press sled thing, 3 second eccentric, - 
2x10 at 310 lbs *PR*

DB RDL's - 
3x12 at x2 115 lbs *PR*

Awesome workout! I think today was some of the best squatting I've ever done. Really deep, really fast out of the hole, and I was staying really tight the entire time. I use "really" as a relative term from my past performances. As a plus, my glute was feeling great. I felt like I had a couple more reps left in my on the last set too. 

The rest was good. I haven't done DB RDL's in a long time. Fucking great for training my grip, my forearms were done by the end. However, the RDL's really fucked with my glute, it is tight now and hurts alot in certain positions, but I can get myself better.  

Oh yeah, I gotta thank Andrew + Sean for opening me up to Sober by Tool, it helped me through my squats. I dl-ed that song specifically for that.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 6, 2007)

lawler... sober doth inspired you, thats precious!

3x8 285.... GEEEEEZ


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Leg Press sled thing....Hahaha. Nice. 
Those are some heavy DB deads! We talkin 115 per hand I assume?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

^ I just wet myself.


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice werk fu-gazi.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> leg press sled thing



Whoa!  Slow down there, guy.  You're getting way too technical for me. 

Nice job on the Squats.  Don't you just love it when and exercise (or even a whole workout) just clicks?

w00t!  Great job!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Leg Press sled thing....Hahaha. Nice.



Fuck!  I had to take a call and you beat me to it.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

I thought it was a pretty fuckin awesome way to describe it!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I thought it was a pretty fuckin awesome way to describe it!



_You know_, where I come from, those are *fighting words!!! *


It's a good thing this isn't where I'm from...


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

You know how I like to fight!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2007)

lawl 1337z0r sqwatz


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> You know how I like to fight!



All you gotta do DOMS is insult Ds girl when hes in a bar lol.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ How's the view?




Slut.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> lawler... sober doth inspired you, thats precious!
> 
> 3x8 285.... GEEEEEZ



yeh, I just bought Tool's Undertow today at zee mall.  



Double D said:


> Leg Press sled thing....Hahaha. Nice.
> Those are some heavy DB deads! We talkin 115 per hand I assume?



Thanks.

Yep, 115 each hand, great for training grip.



Bakerboy said:


> ^ I just wet myself.



 



goob said:


> Nice werk fu-gazi.




lawl, thanks

Fugazi is a great band. One of the very very few punk bands I like. The bassist, Joe Lally, is in a band with my favorite guitarist, John Frusciante. As well as Josh Klinghoffer. Their band is called Ataxia, check it out, you might like it.




DOMS said:


> Whoa!  Slow down there, guy.  You're getting way too technical for me.
> 
> Nice job on the Squats.  Don't you just love it when and exercise (or even a whole workout) just clicks?
> 
> w00t!  Great job!




Yeah, it was great. I've been excited for today's workout last couple days. Thanks for the kind words. 

The leg press thing was difference because when you push, you push yourself back, instead of the weight forward. It is on an incline as well, the more you move, the higher you go, it is kinda weird. 




BigDyl said:


> lawl 1337z0r sqwatz



zomgz, ty


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, thanks
> 
> Fugazi is a great band. One of the very very few punk bands I like. The bassist, Joe Lally, is in a band with my favorite guitarist, John Frusciante. As well as Josh Klinghoffer. Their band is called Ataxia, check it out, you might like it.


 
Thought you might like that.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

my journal broke 4,000 posts today, yay.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

4,010


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 6, 2007)

geez fufu, youre precious


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> my journal broke 4,000 posts today, yay.



Is that like breaking a hymen?


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Is that like breaking a hymen?



In a way, yes.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 7, 2007)

if you let go and open your mind i'll bet you'll be doin like me... and it aint so bad


----------



## goob (Apr 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> my journal broke 4,000 posts today, yay.


 
4014, now it's the most posted journal in I.M.   

C'mon, sing the Fufu whore song:

"We are the whores
The filthy whores
We post all day
and bitch all night
We are the whores
The Filthy whores..."

Hmm...needs work....


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> lower
> 
> ...


 
Nice squattage!

What do you mean by high bar?


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

thank you

I set the bar high on my traps, like an olympic squats. When I go really heavy for less reps I set it as far down on my back as possible.

high bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




low bar





Those pictures are kind of a shitty example. The low bar picture isnt that low.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Gotcha. That's what I figured you meant. I can never get comfortable with the bar "low." All my back squatting is high bar.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, low bar used to feel strange, but I prefer it now. The lift actually feels quite different.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

foam roll

flat bench - 
warm up - 1x10 at 45, 1x8 at 95, 1x1 at 135
set #1 - 12 reps at 175 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 11 reps at 175 lbs, failed on the 12th

got the bar stuck on my chest, no spotter. I was able to sit up though. There were atleast 4 people polite enough to stand and stare while I was rocking back and forth trying to get up. I made it though. Pissed I couldn't make the last rep.

DB rows - 
2x15 each side at 90 lbs *PR*

weighted push ups - 
2x8 +50 lbs *PR*

hammer strength rows - 
2x10 each side at 3 plates + 20 lbs *PR*

DB lateral raises - 
2x20 each side at 15 lbs

overhead tricep extensions, 3 second eccentric - 
1x8 right arm, 1x5 left arm

reason I didn't get the left side is because after those lateral raises, my lateral delts were fucking toast and my shoulder felt super vunerable stabilzing the weight overhead. Didn't want to risk continuing.

concentration curls - 
1x10 each arm at 40 lbs 

Good workout. Just pissed about that last bench rep.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Gotcha. That's what I figured you meant. I can never get comfortable with the bar "low." All my back squatting is high bar.



I was the same way, but my PL partners forced me to get used to low bar and I prefer it now, feels more comfortable now that I'm used to it, but it can torque my wrists some so I use wrist wraps when I squat.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> YouTube Video



What a great teacher she was. Teaching the young ones how to sing.

plus she is hot.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> What a great teacher she was. Teaching the young ones how to sing.
> 
> plus she is hot.




I found myself singing a long and rubbing one out at the same time.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I found myself singing a long and rubbing one out at the same time.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 7, 2007)

dear fufu, that makes it 4/5 days...


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

foam roll
dynamic stretching
static stretching

front squats - 
warm up - 1x5 at 135
3x12 at 195 lbs

felt like puking for ten minutes, ate too soon before going

pull throughs - 
set #1 - 15 reps at 155 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 20 reps at 100 lbs
set #3 - 20 reps at 100 lbs *PR*

lowered the weight because my glute was being odd

stretch

Good workout. Happy with the PR's. However, my glute is legit fucked. It hurts to walk, I should get that MRI. Sitting doing work and class bothers the fuck out of it.

I can slowly get it better if I was at home with plenty of room and time to stretch as well as not sit so damn much. Here at school I'm just stressed out and even though my glute bothers me I still workout, which isn't smart, but if I don't workout I will go crazy. It's all I got to make me feel better and recently it hasn't making me feel that great.


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)

Also tried hise shrugs today, didn't like them. I hate regular shrugs, so I'm not really suprised.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Also tried hise shrugs today, didn't like them.



Why didn't you like them?

And nice job on the, yet again, PRs!


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Why didn't you like them?
> 
> And nice job on the, yet again, PRs!



Thank you.

I just inherently don't like them. I think it is the very small ROM or something.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I just inherently don't like them. I think it is the very small ROM or something.



Did you push your shoulders down as far as possible?  Did you use too much weight so that you couldn't bring your shoulders near your ears?


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Did you push your shoulders down as far as possible?  Did you use too much weight so that you couldn't bring your shoulders near your ears?



Nah, I started with 135 and did a couple reps at 185, just didn't like them.

I may try them again when I'm in a better mental state and not so damn tired.


----------



## goob (Apr 9, 2007)

Good werk on the front squats. 3 x 12 @ 195 

Sucks being injured eh?  Poor fufu. 

All is not lost however, as I used my vast network of contacts to send 'Helga' round to erm, provide therapy and 'relief'...





Well.......she promised, as long as Andrew does'nt get jelous.....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Thar's something that ain't right 'bout a man that dunna like the Hise Shrugs.


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Good werk on the front squats. 3 x 12 @ 195
> 
> Sucks being injured eh?  Poor fufu.
> 
> ...


----------



## goob (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thar's something that ain't right 'bout a man that dunna like the Hise Shrugs.


 
"One of us. One of us. One of us......."    (***chanted****)


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)

*Old stats* (12/1/06) - Weight - 190 lbs

right arm - 15 inches
left arm - 14.75 inches
right forearm - 13 inches
left forearm - 13 inches

neck - 15 inches

waist 32.5 inches
hips - 38 inches

right leg - 26 inches
left leg - 25.25 inches

chest - 43 inches


Time to update measurements -
*
New measurements* (4/9/07)

weight 203 lbs upon waking

waist - 34 inches

upper thighs - 27 inches each

right upper arm - 15.8 inches
left upper arm - 15.6 inches

neck - 15.5 inches

right calf - 16.5 inches
left calf - 16.35 inches

left forearm - 13.5 inches
right forearm - 13.35 inches

wrists - 7 inches each (don't expect this to change much)

chest/upperback - 45 inches(don't know if I am doing this right, went a little conservative)

this is all flexed and muscles cold(not pumped)


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

^ I need a cold shower. lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2007)

Lookin good fuski. How fast were you gaining weight?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> *Old stats* (12/1/06) - Weight - 190 lbs
> 
> right arm - 15 inches
> left arm - 14.75 inches
> ...



Good work hoebag.


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I need a cold shower. lol



hahahha

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Brutus_G said:


> Lookin good fuski. How fast were you gaining weight?



that's 13 lbs in 4 1/2 months.


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Good work hoebag.



thanks thexy.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 9, 2007)

wow nice stats...


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 9, 2007)

FUFU, youre gonna make some very lucky guy really happy one day!!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> *Old stats* (12/1/06) - Weight - 190 lbs
> 
> right arm - 15 inches
> left arm - 14.75 inches
> ...



Top notch progress for a few months! I'm impressed.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 10, 2007)

Good progress fufu.  Keep up the good work mang.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks fellers...


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

How's the leg...?

Did Helga help?


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2007)

She didn't show, god damn it.

It's still shitty. I'm not training lower this friday and I have a three day weekend(maybe four) to stretch and rest it.

That's right, Patriot's day, an exclusive MA holiday.


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> She didn't show, god damn it.
> 
> It's still shitty. I'm not training lower this friday and I have a three day weekend(maybe four) to stretch and rest it.
> 
> That's right, Patriot's day, an exclusive MA holiday.


 
She told me she was warned off by a skinny guy dressed in pink called Andrew????   

Sounds like a perfect excuse to get the beers in.........


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2007)

jeez, give me some space, honestly. 

I don't know if we can keep doing this.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 10, 2007)

ooo fufu...


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 10, 2007)

fufu, the eagle has landed, and is ready to go tomorrow


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

flat DB bench -
warm up - 1x12 at x2 50 lbs
5x8 at x2 90 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable rows -
3x8 each side at 105 lbs *PR*

neutral grip pulldowns -
2x10 at 165 lbs

face pulls - 
2x10 at 97.5 lbs 

overhead DB elbow extension -
_dropset_
1x5 at 35 lbs, 1x5 at 30 lbs, 1x5 at 25 lbs, 1x5 at 22.5 lbs each arm

alternating DB curls -
_drop_
1x5 at x2 40 lbs , 1x5 at x2 35 lbs , 1x5 at x2 30 lbs, 1x5 at x2 25 lbs each arm

stretch

Good workout.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2007)

Always with the PRs...


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 11, 2007)

Geeez, good DB flat bench pressing !


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Always with the PRs...







PR's keep coming as long as I stuff myself silly constantly.



AndrewSS said:


> Geeez, good DB flat bench pressing !



Thanks Lola.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 11, 2007)

I am so glad that our baby is now on its way


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2007)

Some lad is gonna blow his load soon....on pages of written testimony.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes indeed... thine courier shouldst travel en haste!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

......lol


nice work fufu.  on the PRs i mean lol.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2007)

1337z0r PR's, lawl.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> ......lol
> 
> 
> nice work fufu.  on the PRs i mean lol.



ty 

weeeeeee



BigDyl said:


> 1337z0r PR's, lawl.



leik, lawlz, t4nkz


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

So I was just sitting down to eat my steak, yams, broccoli and olive meal while perusing this iron magazine forum and low and behold I come across this interesting post by a young buff man who goes by the aliases like: fufu, captain, fuster, fuki, furnuts, fuball... the list goes on. Anyway, from my gatherings the guy seems to be some kind of PR machine. On further inspection of his journal it appears the man knows no limits- impressive to say the least- he's like a force of nature- a great wind that when wound up is capable of extraordinary feats. I must learn more about his techniques- his ability to adapt and grow with change. His only downfall might be that he has glute issues- likey from too much romping with his fellow 'kiki club' members- a rowdy perverted buch of misfits and hooligans. Foolhardiness aside, I feel he has the potential to go far with his strength and fitness pursuits. Tallyho.


----------



## goob (Apr 11, 2007)

Outstanding, as always fu-jiwawa.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> So I was just sitting down to eat my steak, yams, broccoli and olive meal while perusing this iron magazine forum and low and behold I come across this interesting post by a young buff man who goes by the aliases like: fufu, captain, fuster, fuki, furnuts, fuball... the list goes on. Anyway, from my gatherings the guy seems to be some kind of PR machine. On further inspection of his journal it appears the man knows no limits- impressive to say the least- he's like a force of nature- a great wind that when wound up is capable of extraordinary feats. I must learn more about his techniques- his ability to adapt and grow with change. His only downfall might be that he has glute issues- likey from too much romping with his fellow 'kiki club' members- a rowdy perverted buch of misfits and hooligans. Foolhardiness aside, I feel he has the potential to go far with his strength and fitness pursuits. Tallyho.



wow, that was awesome, makes me feel good .

Thanks Bakerboy.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> So I was just sitting down to eat my steak, yams, broccoli and olive meal while perusing this iron magazine forum and low and behold I come across this interesting post by a young buff man who goes by the aliases like: fufu, captain, fuster, fuki, furnuts, fuball... the list goes on. Anyway, from my gatherings the guy seems to be some kind of PR machine. On further inspection of his journal it appears the man knows no limits- impressive to say the least- he's like a force of nature- a great wind that when wound up is capable of extraordinary feats. I must learn more about his techniques- his ability to adapt and grow with change. His only downfall might be that he has glute issues- likey from too much romping with his fellow 'kiki club' members- a rowdy perverted buch of misfits and hooligans. Foolhardiness aside, I feel he has the potential to go far with his strength and fitness pursuits. Tallyho.



rofl


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

^


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2007)

tallyhooo!


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2007)

btw Prof Kiki, Andrew told me he wants to become your grasshopper.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2007)

however, I think he just wants to get in your pants.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

He will have to bear crawl from his house time mine, then we will see.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2007)

heheheh


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> He will have to bear crawl from his house time mine, then we will see.



Id make him do the worm and fix me a sand which while he traveled.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 11, 2007)

nothing better than a dealer whos high


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

Weight was 205.5 lbs this morning.

I'm such a fatty.


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

So, I went back to my old high school yesterday afternoon and caught up with my old cross country coach. 

Long story short, there is a good chance I get a job coaching strength and conditioning for the high school football team over the summer. I don't even need any certifications, which isn't good ethically, but good for me, haha.


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> So, I went back to my old high school yesterday afternoon and caught up with my old cross country coach.
> 
> Long story short, there is a good chance I get a job coaching strength and conditioning for the high school football team over the summer. I don't even need any certifications, which isn't good ethically, but good for me, haha.


 

Sweet!  Hope it works out for you Forrest.  Sounds good - good hours, good pay, something your intesrested in.


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Sweet!  Hope it works out for you Forrest.  Sounds good - good hours, good pay, something your intesrested in.



Thanks Bubba.

I don't like to get too optimistic, because this could be a near perfect job for me. Challenging, encourages me to progress in what I am learning for my future career, plus it will be fun.


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

Today's workout -

standing overhead press (strict) - 
warm up - 1x8 at 45, 1x6 at 95
3x6 at 135 lbs *PR*


seated neutral grip cable rows -
2x5 at 185 lbs *PR*

flat bench press - 
set #1 - 15 reps at 150 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 14 reps at 150 lbs +1 rep

I was pretty sure I didn't have the last rep left. So, I racked the weight, got up, sat back down, and did my last rep. Ugh, this happened last week too. LAST REP!

I'll probably post a couple pics of my fat self later.
machine seated fly -
1x15 at 150 lbs *PR* (pretty sure it is a PR, haven't done this thing in a long time. I'd have to search through my logs before I started this journal and I am way stronger than I was back then, not like it is a very important PR anyway)


hammer strength rows -
2x10 each side at 3 plates + 25 lbs *PR*

single arm cable reverse flies -
set #1 - 10 reps each side at 30 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each side at 25 lbs

overhead cable elbow extensions - 
1x10 each arm at 55 lbs *PR*

machine preacher curl - 
1x12 at 130 lbs

overhead EZ bar elbow extensions -
1x15 at 50 lbs

bent over DB curls -
1x15 each arm at 25 lbs

Awesome workout. I really enjoyed it. I went from movement to movement well, didn't slow down throughout the workout really. I did more bb-er stuff than I usually do, it was fun though. First time in a while getting a heavier overhead press PR.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 14, 2007)

Sounds like thats a good job for you, working with younger, sweaty high-school boys... sounds like your dream job


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

Today part II -

total body foam roll
dynamic stretching
activation
static stretching

Just under an hour.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 14, 2007)

shitinmymouth


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like a good upper day for you. What split will you have the HS boys do?


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> shitinmymouth



well, get it hte fuck over here


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Looks like a good upper day for you. What split will you have the HS boys do?



No idea. 

I don't even know for sure if I will be doing it. I don't know any of the protacols, I don't even know if there are protacols.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> No idea.
> 
> I don't even know for sure if I will be doing it. I don't know any of the protacols, I don't even know if there are protacols.



Well we know you'll be focusing on the big 3. So maybe a 3 days a week upper/lower rotating with ME done 1 once a week.


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't forget the conditioning aspect.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> Don't forget the conditioning aspect.



Wont they be playing football? Also your gonna have to learn how to teach a hang clean and a power clean.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 15, 2007)

Are they going to do pelvic thrusts?


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Wont they be playing football? Also your gonna have to learn how to teach a hang clean and a power clean.



As far as I know, no they won't be. Their is a policy with high school sports teams in that their sports coaches can't contact them or help them in any way over the summer, only in season. I don't know if this is only in MA or in other states too. So I doubt they will have access to the football equipment. Also, I can't help them practice playing football because I don't know that much about the actual sport.  

I also most likely won't be teaching any olympic lifts becausue these kids have never had a strength and conditioning program, ever. I only have the summer so I think most of that time spent will be getting their feet wet with really basic strength training, and before that I'd have to make sure they are even ready for that. Don't want to jump too far ahead. 

This isn't like your typical American high school football team. Most of the kids are small for football players (average around 5' 8'' 150 lbs), there aren't alot of them, and their coaching and equipment are modest at best because of shitty founding. It's pretty piss poor if you ask me.

There used to be a weight lifting club that the assistant football coach ran, and they had the kids doing way to way much weight with miniscule ROM. Hopefully I can turn things around.


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Are they going to do pelvic thrusts?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2007)

I know it seems like im picking a fight ,but the best time to teach the o lifts is when someone is under 21 and new to weightlifting. You gonna help em diet wise? 150 pounds lol."eat ya skinny bastards"


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 15, 2007)

Hang cleans are hard for me for some reason.  Anything more than like 225, and I can't catch it. lawl


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know it seems like im picking a fight ,but the best time to teach the o lifts is when someone is under 21 and new to weightlifting. You gonna help em diet wise? *150 pounds lol."eat ya skinny bastards"*


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know it seems like im picking a fight ,but the best time to teach the o lifts is when someone is under 21 and new to weightlifting. You gonna help em diet wise? 150 pounds lol."eat ya skinny bastards"



This is true, but I'm not going to get them into olympic lifts when they can't even do a proper squat, row, push up, or pull up. That is along with basic stability stuff like planks etc. After all that + a decent foundation of overall strength then would I possibly move onto olympic lifts. 

However, the facilities don't even have olympic stations or rubber weights, so I don't even know. 

While o-lifts are good, I don't think they are absolutely needed in a program. I could always do more specific stuff like sprints and whatnot. There is alot of stuff I could do. 

About their diets, I'm not sure. I don't want to lay a ton of new stuff on them all at once because I'm assuming I'm going to rape their previous concept of how to train with weights seeing as most people know jack shit about training. I may do something like, "diet is a big part of progressing with this stuff, if you want help with that, you can talk to me but I won't require it with the rest of the program." Hell, I don't even know if I can advise them on that stuff anyways legally.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2007)

sounds like fun.  working with a whole team is tough if this is your first experience training anyone.  you really need to have a lot of control in that weight room.

basics work.

ethically, if you aren't certified it isn't very good......but, the thing that would concern me the most is that you carry no liability insurance.  If one of those kids gets hurt, it is all on you.  that would freak me out.


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

P-funk said:


> sounds like fun.  working with a whole team is tough if this is your first experience training anyone.  you really need to have a lot of control in that weight room.
> 
> basics work.
> 
> ethically, if you aren't certified it isn't very good......but, the thing that would concern me the most is that you carry no liability insurance.  If one of those kids gets hurt, it is all on you.  that would freak me out.



Yeah, I am still awaiting the email from my old coach to see what the logistics are. I'm not gonna get myself in a liable situation like that because I'd get way too stressed. 

Although I am not certified, either are the coaches who give haphazard and irresponsible weight lifting advice to their kids. I'm not saying it is good, but it is better of "two evils" I guess. It's too early know if I am even doing it, time will tell.

Have you had any experience with team coaching?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow! That sounds awesome fuki! Do you have any idea what they currently do- or did last year. How was it set up when you were in school? You should start picking the pro's brains on this site like- P, Dale, and Cow before you start. Way to go Kikster.  This is proof that good things happen to nice kiki's. Meow.


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wow! That sounds awesome fuki! Do you have any idea what they currently do- or did last year. How was it set up when you were in school? You should start picking the pro's brains on this site like- P, Dale, and Cow before you start. Way to go Kikster.  This is proof that good things happen to nice kiki's. Meow.



lawl, thanks baker.

I don't know what they did in the past, they haven't an s&c program set up ever for that school in the past 6 years as far as I know. So obviously I didn't have one going on when I was in school. I'm gonna take all the help I can get. There is just so much to consider, I am going to have to start writing down ideas that pop into my head.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah, I am still awaiting the email from my old coach to see what the logistics are. I'm not gonna get myself in a liable situation like that because I'd get way too stressed.
> 
> Although I am not certified, either are the coaches who give haphazard and irresponsible weight lifting advice to their kids. I'm not saying it is good, but it is better of "two evils" I guess. It's too early know if I am even doing it, time will tell.
> 
> Have you had any experience with team coaching?



yes...I know what you mean.

Yes, I have had team coaching.  For awhile I was doing things at a college for girls soccer.  Also, Dale and I did that hell camp last year.  I have also worked with groups of people before.

It isn't hard.  Although it is harder when the kids are younger.  You just need to do a few things:

a) evaluate the athletes movement abilities through a test.

b) split them into groups.  If you have 20 kids, cut that in half.  then from there, break them into smaller groups of 2.   the pairings are going to work together to spot each other and motivate eachother.  You need to spend a full day of no lifting and explaining the rules of lifting, why you do certain things a certain way and teaching how to spot and understand what the spotters role is (evalute technique....ie, butt comes of the bench on a press...no lift....back arches...no lift....bounce of the chest....no lift.....don't touch the chest....no lift.....spotters hand touches the bar....no lift.  For squatting, use plyometric boxes or benches set to athletes parallel depth.  Touch and go....no cheating on depth).

b) then you have to set up the training......everyone warms up together and does core, speed and agillity.  Half the athletes (10) do jump squats or box jumps (since you don't need to watch that as much) and the other half do hang cleans or clean pulls or something intensive that you need watch technique on more closely.  For strength work.....push ups work well (one group can do push ups and one can do bench presses since you need to watch that more).  For squatting....one group squats while the other does lunges.....then you can pay more attention to the squatters since the lunges are less intensive (front squats work well with groups as if they get in trouble, they can ditch the bar).  Lots of DB work, lots of BW work (push ups, pull ups, supine rows).  Everyone stretches together at the end.


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

Great, thanks P-Funk, alot of good ideas.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2007)

no problem.  just come up with an easy template that you can use for them.....

like:

Day 1
warm ups
core
linear speed and agility
box jump
1a) horizontal press
1b) bilateral quad dominant
2a) vertical pull
2b) unilateral hip dominant
3) rotators
stretch


Day 2
warm up
core
lateral speed and agility
hang cleans (or DB snatches...much easier to teach right away)
1a) unilateral quad dominant
1b) vertical press (or incline presses)
2a) bilateral hip dominant (trap bar DLs are excellent for teaching.  DB RDls work well)
2b) horizontal pull (supine rows, etc)
3) rotators
stretch

Half the group does day 1, the other half does day 2 and then they alternate on the next workout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 15, 2007)

Go go go go!!! 
Research, plan, prepare, visualize, work hard, repeat. You can do this.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2007)

What a rascist photo.

hey bakerboy, Don Imus just called and wants you to cum on the show tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

lol


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

Good stuff guys, helps me organize what I want to do.

I've just had so much shit running through my head about this, helps me look at it in pieces.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2007)

Greatest video ever!


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

ahhahahahha, where the fuck do people come up with that shit.

btw, Saved by the Bell was an awesome show...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2007)

yea, it was an awesome show....But not as awesome as that guys impression of AC!!!!!!  LMAO!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2007)

rofl, that was great. I love the hair on the guy on the left. :Laugh:

Was that "In Living Color"?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2007)

yea, in living color....brilliant!


----------



## Nate K (Apr 16, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Nate K (Apr 16, 2007)

he misspells "torture"


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

This song was one of my favorites when I first started listening to Stadium Arcadium. Good call. 

I like the trumpets.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

Today's workout

warm up - 
foam roll 
dynamic stretching
static stretching
activation

back squats -
warm up - 1x5 at 45, 1x5 at 135, 1x1 at 225, 1x1 at 275
3x6 at 295 lbs *PR*

pull throughs - 
5x8 at 180 lbs *PR*

Good workout. Noobsicles ran rampant through the gym today.


----------



## goob (Apr 16, 2007)

Again those two letters.......  

Good work Coach-fu.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

lawl

thanks

I feel pretty beat up.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> I feel pretty beat up.



Sometimes I just have to put you in your place.  But it doesn't mean that I don't love you.


Nice job on yet more PRs!


----------



## goob (Apr 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sometimes I just have to put you in your place. But it doesn't mean that I don't love you.
> 
> 
> Nice job on yet more PRs!


 
Haha, like 

"What do you say to a woman with two black eyes?"






"Nothing. You've already told her twice."

Classic:





YouTube Video


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 16, 2007)

Nicely done Fuski! I like this low volume you've been doing good for a change.


Goob LOL 


fufu said:


> Today's workout
> 
> warm up -
> foam roll
> ...


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sometimes I just have to put you in your place.  But it doesn't mean that I don't love you.
> 
> 
> Nice job on yet more PRs!



hahaha, and I appreciate that.

thanks. 



Brutus_G said:


> Nicely done Fuski! I like this low volume you've been doing good for a change.
> 
> 
> Goob LOL



Thank Brutski.

I cut down the volume because sometimes I feel like I am just wasting time doing certain shit. Plus doing lower x2 a week I don't want to do too much in one session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, like
> 
> "What do you say to a woman with two black eyes?"
> 
> ...




Great song! I was learning that on the bass a while ago, good shit.

The first recorded song the chili's did that featured John's vocals.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

However, I am all about this song ATM.






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

such a great simple dirty groove.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice workout cowboy.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice workout cowboy.



ty


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm impressed with your squats fufu. Your #'s have just shot up. What's your secret? The best i can do is 265 for 3 sets of 3. My biggest weakness is exploding out of the hole. Any suggestions to improve it?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I'm impressed with your squats fufu. Your #'s have just shot up. What's your secret? The best i can do is 265 for 3 sets of 3. My biggest weakness is exploding out of the hole. Any suggestions to improve it?



My knowledge with way below that of fufu, but I'd suggest Box Squats.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I'm impressed with your squats fufu. Your #'s have just shot up. What's your secret? The best i can do is 265 for 3 sets of 3. My biggest weakness is exploding out of the hole. Any suggestions to improve it?



Thanks, they have been good to me. My main technique for getting better at anything is just eating a shit load, especially alot of carbs pre workout + changing up rep schemes periodically from high to low. 

Like DOMS said, box squats are good. 

Others you can try -
pause squats(pause in the hole for X amount of time before ascending)
deadweight squats(start the squat from the pins)

Another thing I like to supplement with is front squats. It is alot easier to get really deep on front squats, and I believe lifting through that range of motion can help you be stronger out of the hole in a back squat.

Of course you know the basic stuff like keep the arch tight, and the chest up whilst ascending.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

Sounds good, i have a couple of ideas that i may incorporate into my routine


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout
> 
> warm up -
> foam roll
> ...



Lol, Noobsicles...

Nice PRs, Fu!


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, Noobsicles...
> 
> Nice PRs, Fu!



ty Gaz.


----------



## goob (Apr 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Great song! I was learning that on the bass a while ago, good shit.
> 
> The first recorded song the chili's did that featured John's vocals.


 
Think it's my favourite RHCP song. Can play the guitar for this song too.  Haha we should find a drummer and singer and set up an 'online' jam.....


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Think it's my favourite RHCP song. Can play the guitar for this song too.  Haha we should find a drummer and singer and set up an 'online' jam.....



True effin story.

A good drummer is hard to find.

Fuck, any drummer is hard to find.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

I am seeing alot of pr's! This is very much like you. I got a buddy who is the exact same way, (only unlike you), he trains like shit and eats like shit and still grows!


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

upper foam roll

flat DB bench press - 
warm up - 1x12 at x2 50 lbs
5x6 at x2 95 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable rows - 
3x10 each side at 87.5 lbs *PR*

neutral grip pulldowns -
2x10 at 172.5 lbs *PR*

cable reverse flies - 
2x8 each side at 36.5 lbs *PR*

alternating Db curls - 
drop set - 1x5 at x2 50 lbs, 1x4 at x2 45 lbs, 1x3 at x2 40 lbs, 1x2 at x2 35 lbs, 1x2 at x2 30 lbs each side

overhead EZ bar elbow extension - 
1x17 at 80 lbs

stretch

Great workout! I enjoyed it. DB presses were good. Last time I flat pressed the 95's it was 3 sets of 3 reps, and they were slow fucking reps.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>





That chick on the left is playing Kakashi and the other is Naruto!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...



Nice job on those PRs, fufu!

Sometime I feel sad that I don't have access to cable machines.


----------



## goob (Apr 18, 2007)

Outstanding DB bench. That's well 1337.


----------



## goob (Apr 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>


 
They are looking at a picture of Bigdyl's cock in the book.  It's why they are laughing, and looking about as impressed as Hitler at a Barmitzvah.....


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 18, 2007)

Well damn, nice DB flat bench press


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on those PRs, fufu!
> 
> Sometime I feel sad that I don't have access to cable machines.



Ty.

Cable aren't really a nessaccity, but they are nice for a change of pace.

: /

You ever think about getting a membership to a gym?


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Outstanding DB bench. That's well 1337.



lawl, ty. I felt 1337.



AndrewSS said:


> Well damn, nice DB flat bench press



thanks cocklenoggle, hold me close tonight.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ty.
> 
> Cable aren't really a nessaccity, but they are nice for a change of pace.
> 
> ...



I don't think that I workout as often if I had to go to a gym.  All I have to do now is go downstairs to my office and I'm good to go.

Plus, I can't _stand_ working out in shoes.  Which is a no-no at the gym.

I think that what I'll do is get a day pass every now and then.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Those reverse fly's aren't too shabby either.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't think that I workout as often if I had to go to a gym.  All I have to do now is go downstairs to my office and I'm good to go.
> 
> Plus, I can't _stand_ working out in shoes.  Which is a no-no at the gym.
> 
> I think that what I'll do is get a day pass every now and then.



No shoe workouts are for the win. How much is a day pass at your local gym? They can get a little pricey.



Bakerboy said:


> Those reverse fly's aren't too shabby either.



yeah, thanks. I haven't done them in a long time so I was quite a bit stronger on them.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> No shoe workouts are for the win. How much is a day pass at your local gym? They can get a little pricey.



They cost $10.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2007)

goob said:


> They are looking at a picture of Bigdyl's cock in the book.  It's why they are laughing, and looking about as impressed as Hitler at a Barmitzvah.....



DAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN nice diss lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't think that I workout as often if I had to go to a gym.  All I have to do now is go downstairs to my office and I'm good to go.
> 
> Plus, I can't _stand_ working out in shoes.  Which is a no-no at the gym.
> 
> I think that what I'll do is get a day pass every now and then.



Im just like you i got a in house gym and i go shoe less every time. you may wanna try squats in shoes sometimes in the 8-10 rep range you'll get wicked DOMS if you haven't worn shoes in a while.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd take a fall, and you know that I'd do anything!


----------



## Nate K (Apr 18, 2007)

A Life-Altering Musclebuilding Experience

Brace yourself for a life-altering musclebuilding experience unlike anything you???ve ever felt. Just a single hit of naNO Vapor overwhelms every fiber of your being with white-hot intensity, priming every muscle for unrestrained size and inhuman strength. Scientifically engineered for zero wait-time, the insanely anabolic naNO Vapor storm immediately unleashes a workout fury beyond anything you have ever experienced... More...


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> DAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN nice diss lol.


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2007)

Nate K said:


> A Life-Altering Musclebuilding Experience
> 
> Brace yourself for a life-altering musclebuilding experience unlike anything you???ve ever felt. Just a single hit of naNO Vapor overwhelms every fiber of your being with white-hot intensity, priming every muscle for unrestrained size and inhuman strength. Scientifically engineered for zero wait-time, the insanely anabolic naNO Vapor storm immediately unleashes a workout fury beyond anything you have ever experienced... More...



zomg!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is something YOU cant understand... how I could just killa MAN


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

Nip rings are so pre millenium.


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 19, 2007)

hahahaaha


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2007)

holy smokes!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 19, 2007)

lawl!


----------



## Nate K (Apr 19, 2007)

Ahh


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



What the fuck...


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

foam roll total body
dynamic stretching
static stretching

leg press sled thing _3 second eccentric_- 
set #1 - 8 reps at 330 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 330 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 350 lbs
set #4 - 8 reps at 350 lbs *PR*
set #5 - 10 reps at 270 lbs

pull throughs - 
5x15 at 150 lbs 

not a PR in weight but quite a progression in sustain 

knee extensions - 
set #1 - 20 reps at 205 lbs
set #2 - 13/14 reps at 175 lbs I actually started to count wrong, not sure what is was
set #3 - 20 reps at 115 lbs

static holds - 
set #1 - 50 seconds at x2 115 lbs 
set #2 - 42 seconds at x2 115 lbs

Great workout. My glute doesnt feel super raw like it usually does. It did however, bother me on leg press on the the fourth set, so I lowered the weight. But I am just happy it feels pretty good after the workout. Higher volume lower body workout than usual, but it is ok because I didn't do any big movements. 

On my first set of static holds I took the DB's from the rack with a wide stance and then they were between my legs and I was kinda hobbling/dancing trying to get them out from between my legs, I think it messed me up.

On the leg press sled thing(yes, it is the actualy terminology) I only noted the 3 second eccentric, but the concentric was pretty slow and I also did held an isometric at the top for a bit, but I didn't count in my head.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

time to bic the dome, gotta get a base tan going on before it ends up getting scorched.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 20, 2007)

I wasn't going to workout today but you and Shiz just motivated me to get my ass in gear. Nice job Fuzzy fufu.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good stuff. 

What apparatus do you do pull throughs on?


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I wasn't going to workout today but you and Shiz just motivated me to get my ass in gear. Nice job Fuzzy fufu.



Awesomeness.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> What apparatus do you do pull throughs on?



I do them on the low cable pulley that are usually on those cable column set ups. The kind people do pushdowns and such.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> What the fuck...




Hey, hey, hey!  You can never have too many titties!


----------



## goob (Apr 20, 2007)

Good workout captain fu.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hey, hey, hey!  You can never have too many titties!



It brings up an interesting moral question:

Four of those titties, or two extra large titties?

Place your bets, gentlemen...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

Four.  Although, thinking about it, I'd be okay if she had three.  One for the mouth and two for the hand...but, then again, I like symmetry.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 21, 2007)

This just in!!!!!!!!!

Fufu, I am on a Moon Safari right now... hehehe


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

Looking strong fufu


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Good workout captain fu.



I extend my thanks to you..............................



Brutus_G said:


> Looking strong fufu



ditto...........


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> This just in!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fufu, I am on a Moon Safari right now... hehehe



and you didn't invite me?!?!?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 21, 2007)

lawl x 7


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> and you didn't invite me?!?!?



methinks I encouraged participation several times in the past day...


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

upper foam roll

standing overhead press -
warm up - 1x8 at 45 lbs, 1x6 at 95 lbs
3x6 at 140 lbs *PR*

weighted chin ups - 
set #1 - 6 reps + 15 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 6 reps + 15 lbs
set #3 - 6 reps at bw

weighted push ups - 
set #1 - 10 reps + 45 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps + 55 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps + 60 lbs *PR*

hammer strength rows - 
2x10 each side at 3 plates + 35 lbs *PR*

cable lateral raises - 
2x10 each side at 36.5 lbs *PR*

bent over DB curls - 
set #1 - 15 reps each arm at 35 lbs *PR*
set #2 - 12 reps each arm at 35 lbs

single arm supinated grip elbow extensions(downward) 2 second eccentric-
set #1 - 10 reps each arm at 50 lbs
set #2 - 10 reps each arm at 40 lbs

stretch

Awesome workout. Everything felt strong, especially my overhead press. In fact, it felt better than it did last week when I had lighter weight.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 21, 2007)

good work mr. fufu... youre just thuper strong !


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice job captain. Pretty soon you will be doing pushups with Andrew and your back. That would be so hot.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

That is a hella of a workout   Im most impressed with the pull ups even if they aren't PRs.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> good work mr. fufu... youre just thuper strong !



golly gee!!! well, thanks mister!


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice job captain. Pretty soon you will be doing pushups with Andrew and your back. That would be so hot.



lawl he will be on my back like a penetrating monkey....


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> That is a hella of a workout   Im most impressed with the pull ups even if they aren't PRs.



good call, I forgot to lable that one, it was in fact a PR.

I was like "wtf?"


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

PR Central!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 22, 2007)

I wanna party on your pussy baby!


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2007)

GJ fufufufufufu. Great workout.

Only 6 more posts and this will be the most posted journal/ thread in IM history. With that in mind, I must say I'm honoured and privaleged to have posted in it sir.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Only 6 more posts and this will be the most posted journal/ thread in IM history. With that in mind, I must say I'm honoured and privaleged to have posted in it sir.

Me too. Well here's to a little bit of IM history.


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2007)

Now only 5.......


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 22, 2007)

4


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2007)

T-minus *3* and counting.....


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2007)

holy shit, is that for serious?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

FuFu for the win!


----------



## Nate K (Apr 22, 2007)

Way to be


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> holy shit, is that for serious?


 
It's a privalege and an honour captain.   Not only that, I've got the post that puts it over the edge.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sean is only one post behind.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 22, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Sean is only one post behind.



The heat is on...


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2007)

Jeez, guys, this is thrilling!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 22, 2007)

Wowzer... how prestigious


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

Part 2 od the AC Slater video....Outstanding!


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2007)

ahhahahah, wtf.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> holy shit, is that for serious?



I'm cereal.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2007)

manbearpig


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 22, 2007)

P-funk said:


>








YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

total body foam roll
dynamic stretching
static stretching

front squats - 
warm up - 1x5 at 45 lbs, 1x5 at 135 lbs, 1x1 at 225 lbs
2x10 at 225 lbs *PR*


pull throughs -
2x15 at 160 lbs *PR*

leg press sled thing 3 second eccentric- 
2x15 at 210 lbs

stretch

wow, good workout, those front squats were tough. Depth was ATG each red though and form stuck well. I am considering a 1RM, but I don't know how my glute would hold up. It didn't really bother me today during the front squats.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, nice front squat... Most I've ever done is 205x3... It's hard for me to sit back with it, I just kind go straight down, but I haven't worked on them for a LONG time either.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

Holy smoke batman, that's some good PR's.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

Great job captain.





 Are you doing the front squats olympic style?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great job captain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hawt.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Wow, nice front squat... Most I've ever done is 205x3... It's hard for me to sit back with it, I just kind go straight down, but I haven't worked on them for a LONG time either.



They can take a decent amount of practice technique wise. I was quite warmed up and stretched before so I was able to get my form down right. It was so hot in the gym.



goob said:


> Holy smoke batman, that's some good PR's.



Thanks, it was some of my best front squatting.



Bakerboy said:


> Great job captain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do them olympic style. That's the only way to go! 




Seanp156 said:


> Hawt.



I agree.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

ts.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice squats


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

ty ty

I'm not about to start throwing in those tempos on them like you do, though.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

Fufu's back in the lead.....


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 23, 2007)

damn... good front squats sir


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Fufu's back in the lead.....



fuck yeah...


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> damn... good front squats sir



thanks nobleman andrew cockslinger.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 23, 2007)

hehehe.... notice anything different babe


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

oh yes, I just IM-ed you about it.

hot, I want to bone you in pie hole right now.

warm it up for me, baby.

Our lubes of choice our of the question for today...we need some special.........pb & J


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, I haven't really updated anything about diet in a while.

I'm basically eating the same shit, and some how I just keep upping the volume and time goes on, I don't know how I do it. 

I usually take in around 4250-5000 cals a days. Some days less some days more.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 23, 2007)

damn fufu, way to go.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to do it without your pre-sleep shakes.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 23, 2007)

I know


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

Check out the Martix cat about 1:45 from the end of the clip.






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

lawl, what an odd song to put to that video.

I like the wall climbing kiki.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2007)

Goddamn, Fu!

You're really going for it lately!

Good Job


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## BigDyl (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 24, 2007)

^  You're on fire today Rap Cat!


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice squats!   I can't get the hang of doing the front squats yet.... the bar seems to hurt my shoulders


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Goddamn, Fu!
> 
> You're really going for it lately!
> 
> Good Job



lol, thanks. 

My lower days have been sort of dismal ever since my exercise choice has been highly limited due to some deep tissue problem near my glute, so I gotta do something to make me feel good.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>



lawl


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice squats!   I can't get the hang of doing the front squats yet.... the bar seems to hurt my shoulders



Thank you.

What sort of loading style do you use? Arms crossed or olympic style? It may be a few things:

wrist inflexibility
not having your elbows up high enough
a combination of both of the above
too much forward lean/chest dipping forward
weight not loaded high enough on the shoulders

You torso should be pretty much upright the entire lift.

Also, another tip - your wrists are kind of just "there", they shouldn't be the main support for holding the weight, they are more of a safeguard. It should be balanced pretty well up near your collar bone. 

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2007)

Can you imagine getting active release on your ass lol poor guy whos gotta do it.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

upper body foam roll

flat DB bench press - 
warm up - 1x12 at x2 50 lbs, 1x3 at x2 75 lbs
5x4 at x2 100 lbs *PR*

single arm DB row - 
2x9 each side at 115 lbs *PR*

neutral grip cable rows - 
1x10 at 150 lbs *PR*

I was cashed on the DB rows and my gym
s DB's jump from 100-115 and I didn't feel like dropping down to the 100
s. I haven't done those rep higher reps in a long time, so I decided to hit a nifty little PR.

neutral grip pulldowns -
1x10 at 180 lbs *PR*
1x8 at 180 lbs

reverse cable flies - 
2x8 each side at 40 lbs *PR*

single arm overhead DB elbow extensions -
2x5 each arm at 40 lbs *PR*

bent over DB curls - 
2x10 each arm at 40 lbs *PR*

Awesome workout! I have never pressed the 100 lb dumbells for flat bench before and I can remember when I started working out I thought how cool it would be to do that and if I'd ever be able to do it as well as how long it would take.  Although, I have matured alot in the way I think of weightlifting and it isn't such a big deal as I thought it would be, I still see it as closure of sorts. 

The rest of the workout was great.

I had to chop my lock off in the locker gym because either my lock was fucked or I somehow forgot the combo. I need a new lock.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

btw, my friend who weighs about 15 lbs less than me pressed the 115's for a few sets of 5, with awesome ROM, it was pretty cool to see that.


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2007)

way to go fufu!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Kit Kat.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...



Man, whatever you say, you're a fucking machine at the moment.

Thats a PR on basically every exercise. The most ive ever done is two in one session, and that absolutely destroyed me, haha.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks 

I think people can hit PR's more often if they change up the variables constantly.

Example:
100 lbs for 10 reps

next week

120 lbs for 6 reps

next week

105 for 10 reps

next week

125 for 6 reps

next week

90 lbs for 12 reps

next week

150 for 3 reps

This way you are hitting PR's for reps/amount of weight in lots of different ways.

Say you did all the above for one movement. You could sub in 2 or 3 movements and there are possible PR's for 2 or 3 other whole movements.
The possibilities are endless. Depending on how you design your workouts you can pretty much work in hitting a PR in some fashion every week, or what I like to do, every workout. Plus, the variaty makes things more interesting, for me atleast. I don't know if others would want as much variation.

I hope that makes sense to you. btw, it is just a basic example I pulled from the air, nothing with too much thought put into, but hopefullu you get the idea.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks
> 
> I think people can hit PR's more often if they change up the variables constantly.
> 
> ...



Yeah, i get the system there. Its sort of linear progression in a totally non linear way, haha. Im guessing youd call it Conjugate or something.

Im definitely going to spend a lot more time working with intensities (% wise) from now on. Theres so much more you can periodize if you work with %s rather than weights or rep-maxes straight off i think.

Like the speed stuff in westside at 3 reps with 50%1rm.

Using you example itd be like:

Example:
60% for 10 reps

next week

80% lbs for 6 reps

next week

65% for 10 reps

next week

85% for 6 reps

next week

55% for 12 reps

next week

90% for 3 reps

Or something. Obviously the values there are totally plucked outta the air.

It skipped my mind that you can go for PRs with higher reps than 1. Westside has gone to my head .


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What sort of loading style do you use? Arms crossed or olympic style? It may be a few things:
> 
> ...



Good call fufu!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 25, 2007)

After im done with my cut im gonna have to catch up to you PR machine .


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 25, 2007)

learn to swim fufu


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> After im done with my cut im gonna have to catch up to you PR machine .



Bring it on!


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

I looked at the workout before and even before I noticed the PR on DB rows, I was thinking damn right those have went up for ya! Nice work Fufu.


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow fu. You just keep on going. The PR's just keep coming faster than Andrew at an George Michael concert......


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 26, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> learn to swim fufu



I embrace myyy desire to
feel the rhythm, to
feel connected,
enough to step aside and, 
weep like a widow, to 
feel inspired, to 
fathom the power, to 
witness the beauty, to 
bathe in the fountain, to
swing on the spiral, to 
swing on the spiral, to 

swing on the spiral of 
our divinity and 
still be a humannnnnnnnn


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> I looked at the workout before and even before I noticed the PR on DB rows, I was thinking damn right those have went up for ya! Nice work Fufu.



Thanks DD, nice to hear coming from a first class rower such as yourself.  



goob said:


> Wow fu. You just keep on going. The PR's just keep coming faster than Andrew at an George Michael concert......


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I embrace myyy desire to
> feel the rhythm, to
> feel connected,
> enough to step aside and,
> ...




I'm gonna spiral out and go to class.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...



ill w/o. son.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks
> 
> I think people can hit PR's more often if they change up the variables constantly.
> 
> ...




word. u just reiterated that concept in to my dome. ty.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> ill w/o. son.



Thanks Bud.



JOHNYORK said:


> word. u just reiterated that concept in to my dome. ty.



No problemo.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 26, 2007)

Skipper, since you failed to properly scrub the poop deck your punishment will be: 

30 BUTTFUCKS!


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Skipper, since you failed to properly scrub the poop deck your punishment will be:
> 
> 30 BUTTFUCKS!


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

I am going to attempt deadlifts today...I expect the worse. Non the less I shall try.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 27, 2007)

Expect the worse, death...there is no way you can be dissapointed.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

lol


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 27, 2007)

JohnYorks IQ = ?


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

total body foam roll
dynamic stretching
static stretching

Bulgarian squats - 
warm up - 1x6 each side at x2 25 lbs
2x12 at x2 50 lbs *PR*
1x15 at x2 35 lbs *PR*

walk around, let the legs loosen up a bit

leg press sled thing 5 second eccentric -
2x8 at 170 

knee extension -
1x12 at 130 lbs
drop set - 1x5 at 130 lbs down to 25 lbs in 15 lb increments

Good workout. My legs were so tight afterwards. I planned on doing some pause squats with 185 but I tried one rep and my groin felt really weird so I decided not to. I pretty much decided to not do any big movements after Bulgarian squats. I should have done some more posterior chain oriented stuff but I wanted to give the glute a break. One workout won't screw me up anyway.

One of the trainers at the Gold's I go to came up to me and said, "No heavy squats today?" Then went on to compliment me on my squat depth when he saw me do them previous workouts. Made me feel special.  Unlike most trainers I see, he didn't seem arrogant and shared some training ideas that were in no way trying to correct mine, but just to share, seems like a cool guy.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> JohnYorks IQ = ?



196.733333333333333333333333333333


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> 
> One of the trainers at the Gold's I go to came up to me and said, "No heavy squats today?" Then went on to compliment me on my squat depth when he saw me do them previous workouts. *Made me feel special*.  Unlike most trainers I see, he didn't seem arrogant and shared some training ideas that were in no way trying to correct mine, but just to share, seems like a cool guy.


 
Fufu's in love!!! What a thuper day.

Fuckin A job on the Bulgarian's! 50 lb's=


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks goob.

I'm tooting my horn but I have gone up to the 100's on these. However, high rep shit brings in a whole other realm of difficulty.


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks goob.
> 
> I'm tooting my horn but I have gone up to the 100's on these. However, high rep shit brings in a whole other realm of difficulty.


 
100's!!!!!!!! 

That good sir, I could only imagine. 

By jove, I don't know how one would balance with such a beastly and improper load.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 27, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> JohnYorks IQ = ?



your a fking doodiebomber.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

goob said:


> 100's!!!!!!!!
> 
> That good sir, I could only imagine.
> 
> By jove, I don't know how one would balance with such a beastly and improper load.



lawl, you just gotta work up to it. I thought it was out of the question when I first started, but after you workup triples and such it isn't that bad. You'd be suprised what you could do.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> your a fking doodiebomber.



touche!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> lower
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

ahhahahahahhaa, wow!


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

Bulgarians are tough as fuck!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Bulgarians are tough as fuck!



That would seem like a really odd claim if i didnt know they were an exercise rather than a race of people...


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL fufu writes in hidden meaning.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Bulgarians are tough as fuck!





However, having them at the beginning of the workout made them a bit easier.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

upper body foam roll

strict standing overhead press - 
warm up - 1x10 at 45 lbs, 1x6 at 95 lbs
3x6 at 145 lbs *PR*

weighted chin ups - 
set #1 - 6 reps + 20 lbs supinated *PR*
set #2 - 6 reps + 0 supinated
set #3 - 6 reps + 0 neutral

weighted push ups - 
2x8 +65 lbs *PR*

single arm hammer strength rows - 
2x10 each side at x2 4 plates *PR*

cable lateral raises - 
2x8 each side at 40 lbs *PR*

short olympic bar curls -
set #1 - 10 reps at 80 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 80 lbs

overhead EZ bar elbow extensions -
2x8 at 100 lbs 

stretch

Awesome workout. I really enjoyed it. My last set of overhead press felt great, the first three reps felt so light, I have never really had that feeling before when working with heavier weights.

Funny thing happened today. First, a guy talked to me and complinented me on my shoes several times, lawl. Then a guy I met a while ago last semester came up and talked to me. He said I was looking alot bigger, which was good to hear. Then he asked me what I was on, seemed like he was insinuating I was on juice, which is a huge compliment. Then we talked about diet for a while. This is the best part, he invited me to eat dinner at his house, rofl. I guess I'll oblige him, don't really know what to think of it though. He wants me to look at his foods and such to help him out.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 28, 2007)

^ He... wants you naked... bahaha


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

man dates ftw


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...



Damn, you get hit on a lot fuster! A hunk a hunk of burnin' love.


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow fu, nice push-ups.  You're going to start making Andrew jelous with all these admirers. You is hawt-stuff suga.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Damn, you get hit on a lot fuster! A hunk a hunk of burnin' love.



rofl!

But seriously, wtf is up with this.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Damn, you get hit on a lot fuster! A hunk a hunk of burnin' love.





You're a lean, mean, PR machine!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> rofl!
> 
> But seriously, wtf is up with this.



Take it for what it is, man:  a solid compliment!


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow fu, nice push-ups.  You're going to start making Andrew jelous with all these admirers. You is hawt-stuff suga.



Ty, they are easier to do now that I do ovrhd press instead of flat bench as my first exercise. They are good.

If Andrew finds out who these guys are he will flip his bitch switch and prob start pulling hair.



DOMS said:


> Take it for what it is, man:  a solid compliment!



Yes.

Sometimes I have trouble taking compliments.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, I should be taking a week off, but I don't want to until I finish this semester. 

Starting next upper day (wednesday) I will be working up for my 1RM on flat bench. I'll be doing alot of singles up until I go for the PR.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 28, 2007)

I often get hit on by men. I think it's because I look approachable. People also always ask me for directions- which is another strange thing. Women don't often give me more than a smile. But I think it is easier for a man to approach a man because men no how men (despite their sexual orientation) work so there is no intimidation factor. If a girl is super hot- all I can think about is- damn I would like to get with that.  I also think I get hit on a lot more when I am not available- like when I am in a steady relationship- go figure. 

I think you get hit fuster because you are giving off some good vibes that you like yourself- confidence is the most attractive quality and because you are a sex bomb.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I often get hit on by men. I think it's because I look approachable. People also always ask me for directions- which is another strange thing. Women don't often give me more than a smile. But I think it is easier for a man to approach a man because men no how men (despite their sexual orientation) work so there is no intimidation factor. If a girl is super hot- all I can think about is- damn I would like to get with that.  I also think I get hit on a lot more when I am not available- like when I am in a steady relationship- go figure.
> 
> I think you get hit fuster because you are giving off some good vibes that you like yourself- confidence is the most attractive quality and because you are a sex bomb.



lol, very good post.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 28, 2007)

After reading the last few posts, I *think* I wish I were gay, or is that ghey?

j/k 

Nice wo BB, especially those Hammer Strength rows. 10 reps, 4 plates is impressive! Question, how do you do the weighted pushups? Have a partner stack the weight on your back? I think weighted pushups are more effective then bench presses, because you are moving the whole body, but since I do not have a wo partner, it is difficult for me to do.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> After reading the last few posts, I *think* I wish I were gay, or is that ghey?
> 
> j/k
> 
> *Nice wo BB*, especially those Hammer Strength rows. 10 reps, 4 plates is impressive! Question, how do you do the weighted pushups? Have a partner stack the weight on your back? I think weighted pushups are more effective then bench presses, because you are moving the whole body, but since I do not have a wo partner, it is difficult for me to do.



I think you mean fufu. unless BB means big boy.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> After reading the last few posts, I *think* I wish I were gay, or is that ghey?
> 
> j/k
> 
> Nice wo BB, especially those Hammer Strength rows. 10 reps, 4 plates is impressive! Question, how do you do the weighted pushups? Have a partner stack the weight on your back? I think weighted pushups are more effective then bench presses, because you are moving the whole body, but since I do not have a wo partner, it is difficult for me to do.




Thanks JD, I've been working up with the HS rows for a while. Usually when I work alot with DB's then go to that my strength shoots up alot. I usually avoid machines, but I like the hammer strength rows.

I love weighted push ups, but I can only do them when I have a partner with me. We usually put plates on each others back. Today we went with the DB, it wasn't too bad, easier to maintain position but it was a less comfortable, not that it really matters. It sucks not having weighted vests to do them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I think you mean fufu. unless BB means big boy.


I did mean Fufu, DOH!  

I like your workouts too BB  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks JD, I've been working up with the HS rows for a while. Usually when I work alot with DB's then go to that my strength shoots up alot. I usually avoid machines, but I like the hammer strength rows.
> 
> I love weighted push ups, but I can only do them when I have a partner with me. We usually put plates on each others back. Today we went with the DB, it wasn't too bad, easier to maintain position but it was a less comfortable, not that it really matters. It sucks not having weighted vests to do them.


Yeah I am the same way.  Use very few machines. I like the HS incline, row, and pulldown machines though.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2007)

greatest shit ever.....






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2007)

hahaha, noice!


----------



## Nate K (Apr 30, 2007)

Every now and then I get a little bit terrified, I see the fuckin look in your eye.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 30, 2007)

Shit. hahah


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

lol.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

Today I skipped training because my training partner got into a little trouble with the law and I am still sore from friday/have shit to do. I shall resume wednesday. Plus this gives me time to give the glute a rest.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 30, 2007)

^ ohhh... gee thats too bad... you little skank.


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2007)

greatest thing ever






YouTube Video











Incase you wanted to learn the dance yourself:

LMAO!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 1, 2007)

P-funk said:


> greatest thing ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Nice.


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2007)

The sound on my PC doesnt work so i have no idea what they were saying, but that seemed to make it even funnier than it should have been, haha.

What the fuck is that all about?


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> greatest thing ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL!!!


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> The sound on my PC doesnt work so i have no idea what they were saying, but that seemed to make it even funnier than it should have been, haha.
> 
> What the fuck is that all about?



berries and cream berries and cream! I'm a little lad that likes berries and cream!


----------



## katt (May 2, 2007)

OMG that is freakin hilarious!


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

upper foam roll

flat bench press - 
warm up - 1x10 at 45 lbs, 1x8 at 95 lbs, 1x1 at 135 lbs, 1x1 at 185 lbs
5x1 at 225 lbs

very easy, just working on speed. RI's were about a minute.

incline barbell press - 
3x6 at 185 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable row - 
2x8 each side at 110 lbs *PR*

standing neutral grip low cable row - 
3x10 at 150 lbs *PR* first time doing these, felt pretty easy, I like them alot.

reverse cable flies - 
1x8 each side at 46.5 lbs *PR*
1x8 each side at 30 lbs, little pause when pulled all the way back

bent over DB curls -
1x12 each side at 45 lbs *PR*

overhead DB elbow extensions - 
1x10 each side at 35 lbs

Awesome workout! It was almost perfect, I hit everything I planned too. On the last couple reps on reverse cable flies I skimped out a little on the ROM(still no body swinging), other than that, perfect. I felt great today in the gym.

Next week for benching I will do heavy doubles, then the following week a 1RM.


----------



## goob (May 2, 2007)

Nice reverse Fly's!!!!!!  They are really tough.

Awesome workout mother-_fu_-kat.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 2, 2007)

Hot stuff Mr. sizzlebums.


----------



## katt (May 2, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2007)

fufu, the PR Beast!


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

lawl, I go take a shower and I came back to all these nice comments. : ) Thanks guys! Semester is winding down and I trying to stay on top of things.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Semester is winding down and I trying to stay on top of things.



Yeah, because you've been slacking so far...


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

Well, I am trying to deal with the last big workout load of the semester as well as still eat all my meals and get enough rest. 

However, knowing that the end is near gives me more motivation than usual.


----------



## goob (May 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, I am trying to deal with the last big workout load of the semester as well as still eat all my meals and get enough rest.
> 
> However, knowing that the end is near gives me more motivation than usual.


 
.....meaning a summer of sordid sexual escapades, late night drinking sessions, deviation and mayhem to follow..............???????


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

Let's hope!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 2, 2007)

Meow
Ottawa area cat boarding - The Cat's Meow Inn - Perth, Ontario


----------



## Bakerboy (May 2, 2007)

YouTube Video









 
This guy is the bodyweight master.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2007)

Doing 225 for some easy singles gj man!


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was awesome!

That is secretely(well, not anymore) you isn't it??


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Doing 225 for some easy singles gj man!



thanks, I like where I am on the bench press right now.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> greatest thing ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrewSS (May 3, 2007)

im a little boy who loves berries and cream


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2007)

Geez andrew, we have pretty cool twin avatars.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 3, 2007)

indeed they art


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2007)

lol, wtf


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

total body foam roll
dynamic warm up
static stretching
ankle mobility
glute activation

front squats - 
warm up - 1x6 at 45 lbs, 1x5 at 135 lbs, 1x1 at 185 lbs, 1x1 at 225 lbs, 1x1 at 275 lbs
set #1 - 1 rep at 315 lbs *PR*

pull throughs - 
3x15 at 166.5 lbs *PR*

standing calf raise machine -
1x12 at 115 lbs w/ 2 second pause at bottom and top
1x12 at 115 lbs w/ 3 second eccentric
1x12 at 95 lbs w/ 3 second eccentric

Wow. I am extremely satisfied with my performance today. The front squat PR has been something I have dreamed of doing for a while. I was so nervous beforehand. I didn't think I had it mid lift. I think I may have stopped completely about half between parallel and lock out. I just pushed through it and was suprised when I made it. My knees felt so raw afterwards though, maybe I should have done TKE's. However, I made it and it feels great to finally do another 1RM PR for lower body. Haven't done one in a long time, since I hurt my glute. Oh yeah, no glute pain post workout, feels great right now.

I'd also like to attribute Eulogy by Tool for helping me with the lift. I uploaded onto my mp3 player today specifically for that lift. Thanks to Andrew for that one.


----------



## katt (May 4, 2007)

Dang fufu - that's awesome!

You rock


----------



## KelJu (May 4, 2007)

You stay focused in the gym while preparing for finals. Thats pretty amazing to me. I can't do that. I lose a lot of gains during finals and always spend the month following final exams rebuilding what I lost. 

Great workouts as usual. By the way, how is your glute problem. Is it a total recovery?


----------



## AndrewSS (May 4, 2007)

wow... gee wiz, good front squoots


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Dang fufu - that's awesome!
> 
> You rock



Thanks! 



KelJu said:


> You stay focused in the gym while preparing for finals. Thats pretty amazing to me. I can't do that. I lose a lot of gains during finals and always spend the month following final exams rebuilding what I lost.
> 
> Great workouts as usual. By the way, how is your glute problem. Is it a total recovery?



Yeah, it actually helps me. If I can't get in the gym I'll go crazy. The glute isn't totally resolved. I think if I did heavy deadlifts it would be aggrivated again. It has definitely improved alot though. I think when I take my week off when the semester is over I'll make alot of improvement with daily stretching.



AndrewSS said:


> wow... gee wiz, good front squoots



thanks honey bunches of oats.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 4, 2007)

Nice workout


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

Thats an incredible front squat!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 4, 2007)

Wow!!   That's an outrageous front squat fuki- I think you or getting close to P-funk's max!


----------



## goob (May 4, 2007)

Out-_fuckingamazingsonofabrutalbastard_-standing front squat fu.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think it was my hardest 1RM attempt of anything. It really took everything.


----------



## MCx2 (May 4, 2007)

Holy shit dude!

Nice front squat.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks guys, I think it was my hardest 1RM attempt of anything. It really took everything.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 4, 2007)

You kick ass fufu! shit i prob couldnt back squat that to parellel.


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2007)

great job


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2007)

whoa! thanks dewds! like, totally rad comments! far out!  

I have been wanting to display some sort of brute strength lift so I could prove to myself gaining all this weight was well worth the while(besides the bigger muscles). So, I think I am now feeling good to cut down weight some when summer comes. 

Weight was 207 lbs this morning. I will probably get some pics up of my fatness later today. I don't think I will trying to gain much more weight from here on out. When summer comes time to go back into the 190's.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2007)

On a side note, my farts smell like boiled cabbage, and I haven't even had any cabbage in weeks.


----------



## goob (May 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> whoa! thanks dewds! like, totally rad comments! far out!
> 
> I have been wanting to display some sort of brute strength lift so I could prove to myself gaining all this weight was well worth the while(besides the bigger muscles). So, I think I am now feeling good to cut down weight some when summer comes.
> 
> Weight was 207 lbs this morning. I will probably get some pics up of my fatness later today. I don't think I will trying to gain much more weight from here on out. When summer comes time to go back into the 190's.


 
If you're fat then most of us are obese.  Are you going to do cardio to cut down???


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2007)

Not sure yet, I start BJJ training this summer, so I will consider that some cardiovascular training. I'll probably have a day of conditioning work in there two. Then another couple days used to maintain strength.


----------



## goob (May 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Not sure yet,* I start BJ* *training *this summer, so I will consider that some cardiovascular training. I'll probably have a day of conditioning work in there two. Then another couple days used to maintain strength.


 
Andrew *will* be pleased......

Kidding, reckon BJJ will be pretty cardiovascular, probably pretty good for an all round workout.  Sounds good.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2007)

Andrew already knows I am the best trained BJ artist in the verld.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 5, 2007)




----------



## fufu (May 5, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

strict overhead press - 
warm up - 1x8 at 45 lbs, 1x5 at 95 lbs
2x8 at 135 lbs *PR*

DB rows -
1x15 each side at 95 lbs *PR*
1x20 each side at 75 lbs *PR*

shoulders and triceps were so fatigued and painful at this time, I don't know why

flat DB bench - 
1x12 at x2 75 lbs
1x10 at x2 70 lbs

DB press just made it worse

neutral grip standing low cable row - 
2x8 at 160 lbs *PR*

cable lateral raises -
1x12 each side at 30 lbs
1x10 each side at 30 lbs

bent over DB curls - 
1x8 each side at 50 lbs *PR*

stretch
shoulder felt raw, so I didn't stretch that much

Ugh, good workout, but my muscles got so pumped and fatigued it was painful. I am not used to working out earlier.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 5, 2007)

good job cock rower.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 5, 2007)

Great stuff sailor.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

ty dewdz


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2007)

Am I 19 or 20?  Ah, doesn't matter.  You've got a new follower.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

noice!

I see you have a new journal.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

same old bullshit - 

















I won't be gaining any more weight from here on out. Weight today was 207.5, I'm tired of eating all this food. I'll maintain until the end of the semester. In that time period I'll be going for some 1RM's.


----------



## goob (May 6, 2007)

Lookin' good fu.  Nice work, your lats are real big.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

thanks, lats and legs are where I naturally grow well.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 6, 2007)

Nice spread. So what do you plan to do for your cutting program? Would you consider doing a full body routine or maybe upper lower? Any ideas?


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> same old bullshit



If that's bullshit, them I'm a rat turd.

Looking good, fufu!


----------



## Nate K (May 6, 2007)

You fat bastard.


Not a very flattering leg pic.  they are bigger than that.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

lol


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice spread. So what do you plan to do for your cutting program? Would you consider doing a full body routine or maybe upper lower? Any ideas?



I'll be doing BJJ twice a week. Other than that I plan to do two total body workouts as well as a conditioning day with all sorts of cool circuit training type stuff. 

So it would be training 5 days a week, but only two would be heavy.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If that's bullshit, them I'm a rat turd.
> 
> Looking good, fufu!



ty DOMS, I wasn't being too serious about that comment.  

But I do feel like an attention whore posting the progress pics, maybe even a little depersonalized but I enjoy seeing others progress so I might as well.


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2007)

Fufu what look bad ass in a slightly tight fitted T-shirt. The bitches would be all over you dude. I would kill to have your BF%.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 6, 2007)

Nice job fufu, looking good.  Funny, my fat ass is trying to cut to 207 .


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2007)

FUCK! You could fly with those lats...


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2007)

lawlz, thanks guys.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> FUCK! You could fly with those lats...



He does. That's how he gets around.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 7, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> He does. That's how he gets around.



he gets around alright....


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2007)

oooo!!!


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

total body foam roll
dynamic stretching
static stretching
ankle mobility
glute activation

front squats - 
warm up - 1x5 at 45 lbs, 1x5 at 135 lbs, 1x1 at 225 lbs
2x5 at 245 lbs *PR*

those were hard, harder than they should have been

Bulgarian squats - 
1x15 each leg at x2 40 lbs *PR*

pull throughs _3 second eccentric, 1 second pause at bottom _- 
set #1 - 8 reps at 130 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 140 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 130 lbs

standing machine calf raises _2 second pause at bottom and 1 at top _- 
3x10 at 155 lbs

stretch

Good workout. I am feeling messed up though. Body feels beaten, I would normally deload by now by I want pull through till the end of the semester. Setting up for front squats and Bulgarian squats felt awkward, the initial break in the joint felt awkward and the transition when the hips fall below the knees felt strange as well. I can I'm not at 100%. Aghghhgh, but I did it.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2007)

oh yeah, I'll be training upper tommarow rather than wed. working on flat bench. Hopefully I got enough pow left.


----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> ty DOMS, I wasn't being too serious about that comment.
> 
> But I do feel like an attention whore posting the progress pics, maybe even a little depersonalized but I enjoy seeing others progress so I might as well.



It's your 12,000 posts that make you a whore.


----------



## goob (May 7, 2007)

15 rep Bulgarian's??????????? Ouuuucccchhhh, that sure got to hurt.

I'm suffering the worst Doms i've ever had from 8 x 3 sets at 40lb's two days ago. Really bad, it's hard just to sit down full stop.  2 sets of 15 is going to hurt tomorrow.......


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, they get me mega sore, more than anything else. 

I wasn't going to travel to the realm of several sets on them today, ouch.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's your 12,000 posts that make you a whore.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 7, 2007)

Yipes, hold me. Them legs will surely feel the pain tomorrow. Meow.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Oh yeah, they get me mega sore, more than anything else.
> 
> I wasn't going to travel to the realm of several sets on them today, ouch.



They make you sore like negatives only can. Nice workout fuster! those front squats are hard,


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

upper body foam roll

flat bench press - 
warm up - 1x10 at 45 lbs, 1x8 at 95 lbs, 1x1 at 135 lbs, 1x1 at 185 lbs
set #1 - 1 rep at 225 lbs
set #2 - 1 rep at 235 lbs
set #3 - 1 rep at 245 lbs
set #4 - 1 rep at 250 lbs *PR*

incline bench press - 
3x5 at 195 lbs *PR*

neutral grip standing low cable rows - 
5x10 at 160 lbs *PR*

face pulls - 
2x15 at 90 lbs *PR*

standing overhead EZ bar elbow extensions - 
2x8 at 110 lbs *PR*

bent over DB curls - 
2x6 each arm at 50 lbs *PR*

Awesome workout! PR on every lift. Worked some more on singles today on the flat bench, but am upping the insensity. Even though I set my 1 rep PR, today isn't my official 1RM bench day, that is next wednesday. It just so happens I hit one today because of the way I plan on prepping for my 1RM and that I never do heavy 1 rep sets.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> They make you sore like negatives only can. Nice workout fuster! those front squats are hard,



ty ty, they were hard. The front of my neck was sore today from them.


----------



## katt (May 9, 2007)

Very nice workout - it feels awesome to get those PR's doesn't it?


----------



## goob (May 9, 2007)

Good work fu.  PR's all round.  And this after after you've stopped bulking up?


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2007)

After next wednesday I am done gaining the weight.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2007)

katt said:


> Very nice workout - it feels awesome to get those PR's doesn't it?



It feels great, that is what weight lifting is all about.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Captain! Those are some great numbers.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

Seriously, its like you're addicted to PRs.

Kudos!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2007)

Congrats fufu, nice PR's buddy! 

Bet you would have nailed 255-260 if you had made bigger jumps in weight. Think about it, if 250 really is your max, you did 1 rep @ 90%, 1 rep @ 94%, 1 rep @ 98%, then the max attempt. Like I am an expert, but I would try something more like this.

45 x 10
135 x 5
185 x 2
225 x 1
255 x 1


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats fufu, nice PR's buddy!
> 
> Bet you would have nailed 255-260 if you had made bigger jumps in weight. Think about it, if 250 really is your max, you did 1 rep @ 90%, 1 rep @ 94%, 1 rep @ 98%, then the max attempt. Like I am an expert, but I would try something more like this.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Yeah, I will do something like that next week.

Like I said, it wasn't my official 1RM day. That is next week. The previous week I trained lighter singles, and this week I trained heavier singles. The single at 250 wasn't that difficult. I am just preparing for a 1RM and happened to make a PR because I very very rarely do bench 1RM's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I will do something like that next week.
> 
> Like I said, it wasn't my official 1RM day. That is next week. The previous week I trained lighter singles, and this week I trained heavier singles. The single at 250 wasn't that difficult. I am just preparing for a 1RM and happened to make a PR because I very very rarely do bench 1RM's.


DOH!  I missed that, and I usually have good reading retention  .


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

flat DB bench press - 
warm up - 1x12 at x2 50 lbs, 1x3 at x2 75 lbs
2x6 at x2 100 lbs *PR*

chin ups - 
set #1 - 10 reps at bw
set #2 - 5 reps at bw

weighted push ups - 
2x8 +70 lbs *PR*

neutral grip seated cable rows - 
2x5 at 190 lbs *PR*

seated fly machine - 
1x17 at 165 lbs *PR*

DB lateral raises - 
1x12 each side at 30 lbs drop set w/
1x8 each side at 20 lbs drop set w/
1x5 each side at 17.5 lbs_ 3 second isometric at top_(just on last dropset)

olympic bar curls - 
1x8 at 95 lbs

close grip bench press (no thumbs wrapped) - 
1x12 at 135 lbs

stretch

Good workout. It was enjoyable. Weighted push ups were hard today! 

3 workouts left until I take a week off. 

-heavy lower low volume workout tommarow
-1RM ME flat bench on wed
-lower on last day of finals after I am done with my last test

The last hurrah!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 12, 2007)

Your're simply the best, better than all the rest...better than anyone, anyone I've ever met...


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 12, 2007)

Well done on them PR 's homey!!!  


Seems to me you're a growin' boy there son.  Make sure you eat your vegies ...


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Your're simply the best, better than all the rest...better than anyone, anyone I've ever met...


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Well done on them PR 's homey!!!
> 
> 
> Seems to me you're a growin' boy there son.  Make sure you eat your vegies ...



thanks budski

yeah, I do need to eat my veggies. : /


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2007)

Well done.  Good luck with the final!


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2007)

thank you sir


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

total body foam roll
dynamic stretching
static stretching
ankle mobility

low bar back squats (belt + wrist wraps on last warm up and all working sets) - 
warm up - 1x6 at 45 lbs, 1x6 at 135 lbs, 1x1 at 225 lbs, 1x1 at 275 lbs, 1x1 at 315 lbs
2x4 at 325 lbs *PR*

Bulgarian squats - 
1x15 each side at x2 45 lbs *PR*

pull throughs _3 second eccentric, 1 second iso at bottom_ - 
3x8 at 140 lbs

leg press calf raises 1 second iso at bottom and top- 
2x10 at 275 lbs

knee extension - 
1x5 reps dropsetted from 210 down to 45 in 15 lb increments.

alright workout. Back squats were alot harder than I expected them to be. I wanted to do 2x5, thinking normally I could get 3x5, but I only achieved 2x4, still a PR though. Depth was fine, but I didn't feel like I was handling low bar as well as I used to. I know my strenght is down though since I did the front squat 1RM. Last lower was brutal and so was this one. My upper body was really sore going into this as well. I hate heavy squats after a hard upper day. I haven't trained lower the day after upper in several months. May be another reason I didn't do all I wanted to do. Only one more lower till I am done. I may not even do that.


----------



## goob (May 13, 2007)

Nice werk fu.

15 x 45 lb bulgarians?????!!!!!!!  ....fufu........, did you escape from the men in white coats again???


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2007)

The men in red coats now...red...soaked...cold...coats.....


----------



## Bakerboy (May 13, 2007)

Hot damn fuki that's some big boy squats! Great job!


----------



## AndrewSS (May 13, 2007)

JIZZ... JIZZ!!!!!! JIZZZZZZZ FUFU good squoots!


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Hot damn fuki that's some big boy squats! Great job!



thanks toots



AndrewSS said:


> JIZZ... JIZZ!!!!!! JIZZZZZZZ FUFU good squoots!



hehehe, thanks

posting on IM but not giving me any sugar on AIM I see......


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

You may very well get the most improved award at IM this year. Your numbers are always PR's!!!!


----------



## katt (May 15, 2007)

Go Foofy Go!!!


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

upper body foam roll 

flat bench press - 
warm up - 1x10 at 45 lbs, 1x8 at 95 lbs, 1x1 at 135 lbs, 1x1 at 185 lbs, 1x1 at 225 lbs
set #1 - 1 rep at 260 lbs *PR*

incline bench press - 
set #1 - 3 reps at 205 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at 205 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 205 lbs *PR*

standing neutral grip low cable row - 
set #1 - 10 reps at 166.5 lbs
set #2 - 12 reps at 166.5 lbs *PR*
set #3 - 10 reps at 166.5 lbs
set #4 - 10 reps at 166.5 lbs
set #5 - 10 reps at 166.5 lbs 

face pulls - 
2x15 at 95 lbs *PR*

overhead EZ bar elbow extension - 
1x8 at 120 lbs *PR*

olympic bar curls - 
1x8 at 100 lbs *PR*

stretch

Awesome workout! This is my last one at Gold's until next fall. Got my goal bench press, everything else went fine. My last 1RM was 225. I only got 3 reps on the first set of incline because on the third rep the bar sailed back too far and it got awkward, so I racked it.

Weight was 213.8 lbs at the gym.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

Very nice work Fu! 

Congratulations on the benching, reaching a goal is the best feeling in the world.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight was 213.8 lbs at the gym.





You've put on quite a bit of weight.  How much is muscle?  You eat pretty lean so I'm guessing that most of it is?


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Very nice work Fu!
> 
> Congratulations on the benching, reaching a goal is the best feeling in the world.



Thanks, yeah I was very happy with it. My training partnre got his goal of 305 on the bench today, it was a great day for both of us. 



DOMS said:


> You've put on quite a bit of weight.  How much is muscle?  You eat pretty lean so I'm guessing that most of it is?



Well, I have definitely gained some fat, but also alot of muscle. Not sure what the percentages are. I weigh about 206-208 in the morning. But yeah, I have been eating alot, I've been eating junkier foods more often, but it is mostly clean. This summer I am thinking of dropping down to about 195.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, I have definitely gained some fat, but also alot of muscle. Not sure what the percentages are. I weigh about 206-208 in the morning. But yeah, I have been eating alot, I've been eating junkier foods more often, but it is mostly clean. This summer I am thinking of dropping down to about 195.



I remember when you were about 183.  Great job on the weight gain, man!  

How long are your going to cut for?  The usual goal is one pound of fat per week, so how many weeks are you going for?


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I remember when you were about 183.  Great job on the weight gain, man!
> 
> How long are your going to cut for?  The usual goal is one pound of fat per week, so how many weeks are you going for?



Not too sure. The thing is, I drop weight really easy. Probably no more than 6 weeks. I usually lose a few lbs in water weight right away and fat drops off pretty easy. I'm really an ectomorph fighting as hard as I can to be a meso.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

Going from 183-208 was hard though. Diet has been the biggest lifestyle change in the last couple years.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Going from 183-208 was hard though. Diet has been the biggest lifestyle change in the last couple years.



Its the same thing with me. You get so into the routine of eating the same sorts of things. Its tough just to buy different groceries...


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Going from 183-208 was hard though. Diet has been the biggest lifestyle change in the last couple years.



I can't control my diet for shit.

You've done great!  Be proud!


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Its the same thing with me. You get so into the routine of eating the same sorts of things. Its tough just to buy different groceries...







DOMS said:


> I can't control my diet for shit.
> 
> You've done great!  Be proud!



thanks!

once you get into the habit, it gets ALOT easier. Trust me. It isn't that hard anymore.


----------



## goob (May 16, 2007)

Outstanding stuff fu-chow. Bench is awesome.

Just think of showing that muscle off on the beach, the chicks will love it....


----------



## katt (May 16, 2007)

Dang Fufu - you're just on it lately!


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Outstanding stuff fu-chow. Bench is awesome.
> 
> Just think of showing that muscle off on the beach, the chicks will love it....



thank you goobstu


 



In my zebra print speedo



katt said:


> Dang Fufu - you're just on it lately!



yeah, I just keep stuffing my face and the numbers treat me nicely, thanks for the comment.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2007)

Good job on the diet and the goals dawg. Er, I mean cat... or whatever .

I knew you could nail 260 fufu .


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good job on the diet and the goals dawg. Er, I mean cat... or whatever .
> 
> I knew you could nail 260 fufu .



Thanks, next time I 1RM I am shooting for 275. Who knows when that will be though.


----------



## KelJu (May 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Going from 183-208 was hard though. Diet has been the biggest lifestyle change in the last couple years.



That is incredible for an exomorph. You have inspired me. If you can do that as an exomorph, I believe I can lose that much has an endomorph.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Damn 25lbs is crazy!


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That is incredible for an exomorph. You have inspired me. If you can do that as an exomorph, I believe I can lose that much has an endomorph.






Double D said:


> Damn 25lbs is crazy!



If you can handle sacrificing the time you are all set. Once you start seeing the results it inspires to keep going on. Eventually it just becomes normal.

I'll see if I can find some before pics to show you guys. When I get home.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Sounds good to me. In college I went in weighing 168, whenever I left I weighed around 200lbs. Alot of people asked me what steroids I used. I dont know why I gained so much weight, but I could still slightly see my abs. So a bunch of it was good weight.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2007)

Today's workout - 

total body

Today my friend wanted me to come lift stones with him in the woods out behind campus. Didn't feel that much like going, but I did. 1 mile run or so to the place, walked back.

Did some rock pull throughs across a 100 meter path(estimate)
Stone carry across the same path 
did some clean + strict press type deal with a couple different weight stones
shotput down the same path
grip work with some smaller ones

That's about all I remember.

My ankles and calfs are so fatigued.


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2007)

1st year college - done

Now I can devote so much more time to diet, training, resting, fapping, video gaming, bass playing and not having to be stressed about shit.

Training is about to make a major change, probably the biggest change in the past year or so.

Time to return to hermit lifestyle.


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

The best workout on IM this year! Very clever Fu!


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> The best workout on IM this year! Very clever Fu!



My abs were raped. My hamstrings are sore too.


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

I feel the same, but my last workout was a bit more conventional.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 18, 2007)

death row is the label that pays me


----------



## AndrewSS (May 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> 1st year college - done
> 
> Now I can devote so much more time to diet, training, resting, fapping, video gaming, bass playing and not having to be stressed about shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brutus_G (May 18, 2007)

Nice Prs on everything!


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

thanks dooooooods


umm

Today my weight is 209.5 upon waking right after a piss, the most I have ever weighed. Today marks the first day of my cut. weeeeeee


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

Today - 

45 minutes of - 

foam roll
glute activation
dynamic stretching
static stretching
ankle mobility


----------



## Bakerboy (May 19, 2007)

Back to the cave.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

Meal #1

½ cup old fashioned oats ??? 150 cals
½ cup 1% milk ??? 55 cals
1 tblspoon of organic natural chunky PB ??? 90 cals
1 and a ½ scoops of whey protein ??? 180 cals
2 flax/fish/borage oil capsules ??? 20 cals
medium green apple ??? 80 cals

Total: 575 calories

Meal #2

4 ¾ ounce of 85% ground beef, pan cooked ??? 310 cals
2 pieces of sprouted sour dough bread  - 160 cals
1 tblspoon of balsamic basil dressing ??? 50 cals
1 tea spoon of mustard ??? 5 cals
1 large bowl of mixed leafy veggies 
2 flax/fish/borage oil capsules ??? 20 cals

Total: 545 calories

Meal #3

4 egg whites ??? 60 cals
3 whole eggs ??? 270 cals
2 pieces of sprouted sour dough bread ??? 180 cals
½ tblspoon of butter ??? 50 cals
1 large salad 
1 tblspoon of balsamic basil dressing ??? 50 cals
1 flax/borage/fish oil capsule ??? 10 cals

Total: 620 calories

Meal #4 

4 5/8 ounce of 85% ground beef, pan cooked ??? 315 cals
4 ounces of cooked whole grain protein angel hair ??? 185 cals
1 teaspoon of mustard ??? 5 cals

Total cals: 505


Meal #5 ??? 
Serving of raw almonds ??? 180 cals
½ family size pack of tuna ??? 105 cals
1 tblspoon of canola mayo ??? 100 cals
½ tblspoon of olive oil + canola spread ??? 50 cals
2 small pieces of sprouted bread toast ??? 100 cals

Total: 535 calories

Meal #6 ??? 
1 cup of no sodium added cottage cheese ??? 200 cals
2 tblspoon of natural chunky PB ??? 180 cals
1 cup of #1 milk ??? 110 cals
½ cup of dry old fashioned oats ??? 150 cals
2 flax/borage/fish oils caps ??? 20 cals

Total: 660 calories

Total day: 3,440 calories.

I was shooting for 3,500. I made it pretty close without even figuring into it.

I drank alot of water, too. Everything I ate today is listed, I didn't sneak one chip or sweet. Good start.

I am glad to have lowered my sodium intake a shitload as well.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 19, 2007)

jizz... good diet babe... too bad u didnt have pancakes... lol


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

hahahhahah


----------



## AndrewSS (May 19, 2007)

u get 30 lashings for ur actions tonight...


----------



## Bakerboy (May 19, 2007)

Nice diet Fukison. Someone plans look like a hard hunk of burning love in their speedos this summer.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> u get 30 lashings for ur actions tonight...



I thoguht you'd find it hot.



Bakerboy said:


> Nice diet Fukison. Someone plans look like a hard hunk of burning love in their speedos this summer.



ty, I want have unusually/noticebly low bf. Possibly get back to a 30-31 inch waist.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2007)

I like the diet as you know im a low carb guy so imnot gonna bitch about the bread and stuff lol.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I like the diet as you know im a low carb guy so imnot gonna bitch about the bread and stuff lol.



This _is_ low carb!

For me.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Where the fuck are you guys finding this sprouted grain bread?  I cant find it anywhere and yes I am looking in the refrigerated sections!


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

Stop and Shop, do you have that in FL?


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Meal #1
> 
> ½ cup old fashioned oats ??? 150 cals
> ½ cup 1% milk ??? 55 cals
> ...




Be careful with all the red meat and whole eggs. Cholesterol numbers will be getting up there.

But you did a damn good job almost hitting 3500 cals.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Be careful with all the red meat and whole eggs. Cholesterol numbers will be getting up there.
> 
> But you did a damn good job almost hitting 3500 cals.



Chol. is a bit high, I'm not that worried though, I am making progress on what my diet at school was like. Plus I am doing things to help balance HDL/LDL levels.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

As long as your aware then I am good with it. My diet in college was I ate anything I saw! Was yours any different?


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

Nah, it definitely had structure, but I along with the basic stuff I ate alot of other foods like slices of pizza, some ice cream, and other carby/saturated fat dishes.

Strength gains have been great on that though.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

I put on about 25lbs in my first year in college, but everyone thought I was on steroids. I didnt get fat, but contrary to popular belief you cant gain 25lbs of muscle in 8 months or so. However I was around 200lbs before and whenever I went into college I was weighing about 170 or so. So I think the muscle memory thing really helped.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

I put on about 20 lbs. I'm pretty sure some people think I am on steroids from what I have been told/heard. 

I want to get really cut now and work on other goals besides max strength. Things like chin ups for one. I'm just pissed I never reached the 500 + deadlift and 400 + squat which I know I could have reached if I didn't hurt myself. Oh well.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

Today - 

foam roll
glute activation
dynamic warm up
static stretching
scapular and shoulder activation/ROM stuff
ankle mobility


60 minutes

did some overhead squats with two 10 lb DB's to test flexability. Sitting back a bit hard, but I got down deep. The middle of my back tightens like a motherfuck. My middle back has already been really tight and bothersome as of late because of those 2 hour final exams of bending over on those little desks.


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> I put on about 20 lbs. I'm pretty sure some people think I am on steroids from what I have been told/heard.
> 
> I want to get really cut now and work on other goals besides max strength. Things like chin ups for one. I'm just pissed I never reached the 500 + deadlift and 400 + squat which I know I could have reached if I didn't hurt myself. Oh well.



Dude, whatever you do, don't ever utter the words to yourself, "what if". You have busted your ass, and you have come far. Nobody can take away what you did. Just know that you did your best and shit got in the way. Anyway, how many people with build can do what you do? I'll answer that for you and say none of them. You are a strong mofo, and when you cut, you will be ripped up like the dudes on the magazine covers.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

Thanks KJ. : )


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

Diet -

5/20

Meal #1

½ family sized pack of tuna ??? 105 cals
1 tblspoon of canola mayo- 100 cals
½ cup of dry old fashioned oats ??? 150 cals
½ cup of 1% milk ??? 55 cals
1 tblspoon of natural chunky PB ??? 90 cals
2 flax/borage/fish oil capsules ??? 20 cals

Total: 520 calories

Meal #2 

5 1/8 ounces of cooked 85% ground beef -335 cals
2 pieces of sprouted bread ??? 180 cals
1 tblspoon of balsamic basil dressing ??? 50 cals
Large salad of mixed leafy veggies
1 teaspoon of mustard ??? 5 cals

Total: 570 calories

Meal #3

2 scoops of whey ??? 240 cals
1 cup of skim milk ??? 100 cals
2 tblspoons of EVOO ??? 240 cals

Total: 580 calories

Meal #4 ??? 
3 whole eggs ??? 270 cals
4 egg whites ??? 60 cals
2 pieces of toasted sprouted bread ??? 180 cals
1 flax/borage/fish oils capsule ??? 10 cals
1 large salad of leafy veggies
1tbl spoon of balsamic basil dressing ??? 50 cals
½ tblspoon of butter ??? 50 cals

Total: 620 calories

Meal #5 ??? 
½ a family sized pack of tuna ??? 105 cals
1 tblspoon of canola mayo ??? 100 cals
½ cup of brown rice ??? 110 cals
1 flax/borage/fish oils capsule ??? 10 cals

Total: 325 calories

Meal #6 ???
1 cup of no sodium added 1% cottage cheese ??? 200 cals
2 tblspoons of natural chunky PB ??? 180 cals
1 cup of skim milk ??? 100 cals
½ cup of dry old fashioned oats ??? 150 cals
2 flax/borage/fish oil capsules ??? 20 cals

Total: 650 calories


*Total day intake: 3265 calories*

Eh, a little low, but then again I am not training at the moment. Currently taking a week off that started last Thursday.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

edit: 3415 for total day intake

I added 1 1/4 scoop of whey into that last meal.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

Weight today is 205.5 lbs. That is down 4 lbs, but I am not worried. I always lose alot of water weight the first couple days + I am just eating less volume so I have less chyme in my GI tract at any given time.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

I am so impressed with the weight you have packed on! I want to see some pictures!


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

thanks DD, I appreciate it

you want to see current pics or pictures when I am done cutting?


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Current are cool.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

Well, here is a pic of me at my absolute heaviest. I posted some total body progress pics a couple weeks ago.

try this


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

I dont see anything?


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

nothing at all?

edit: i changed it


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

I see your shrug and your comments and thats it. No picture there for me? Maybe I cant see it cause I am at work?


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

This link doesn't work?

http://imageigloo.com/images/2734resizedback209.jpg


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

First time I seen it. I will give it a try


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

It just came up a blank page......I am not big with computers so I dont have a clue whats goin on?


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

Hmm, I don't know, I guess try when you get home. Maybe that specific image uploading site is blocked on your network.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Yeah it maybe. Who knows about this shit hole place I work for. I am anxious to see your pictures though. 20lbs is a shit ton to put on!


----------



## katt (May 21, 2007)

Nice picture !


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice picture !


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

Today -

foam roll
thoracic mobility
glute activation
static stretching
shoulder/scapula mobility

- 60 minutes

Did some overhead squats with 15 lb DB's, felt pretty good. No middle back tightness today. Today is the first day I have stretched my glutes and had them not feel super tight.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

Today's diet - 

5/21

Meal #1

½ family sized pack of tuna ??? 105 cals
1 tblspoon of canola mayo- 100 cals
½ cup of dry old fashioned oats ??? 150 cals
½ cup of 1% milk ??? 55 cals
1 tblspoon of natural chunky PB ??? 90 cals
2 flax/borage/fish oil capsules ??? 20 cals
Medium sized green apple ??? 80 cals

Total: 600 calories

Meal #2 

5 ounce of cooked 85% lean ground beef ??? 325 cals
Tblspoon of mustard ??? 20 cals
Large bowl of leafy veggies
Tblspoon of balsamic basil ??? 50 cals
2 pieces of sprouted grain bread ??? 180 cals

Total: 575 calories


Meal #3 

2 whole eggs ??? 180 cals
5 egg whites ??? 75 cals
½ tblspoon of butter ??? 50 cals
tblspoon of olive oil/canola spread ??? 80 cals
2 flax/borage/fish oil capsules ??? 20 cals
1 cup of 0% fat Fage yogurt ??? 120 cals
1 piece of sprouted grain bread ??? 80 cals

Total: 605 calories

Meal #4 ??? 
4 ounces cooked chicken ??? 120 cals
1 cup of cooked brown rice ??? 220 cals
2 flax/borage/fish oil capsules ??? 20 cals
Large salad of leafy greens 
1 tblspoon of balsamic basil ??? 50 cals
1 tblspoon of EVOO ??? 120 cals

Total: 530 calories

Meal #5 

1 cup of cottage cheese ??? 200 cals
2 tblspoons of PB ??? 180 cals
½ cup of dry oats ??? 150 cals
1 cup of skim milk ??? 100 cals

Total: 630

*Total day intake: 2940 calories*

Too low, but I wasn???t up that long today and going to bed now, just not enough time to eat. If I had time for another meal I would be fine.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2007)

Weight today is 206.5 lbs. Perfect.


----------



## goob (May 22, 2007)

Diet looks really good.

Wonder how long you keep up listing it for.  Looks like a lot of work!

I could never stick to, or count calories with a diet.  You're a beter man than me fu-chachacha.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2007)

Today's workout -

total body

foam roll
static stretching
glute activation
ankle mobility

5x2 hang clean at 95 lbs

full back squats - RI 2-3 minutes
2x5 at 275 lbs 

flat bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
1x5 at 215 lbs
1x5 at 210 lbs

pull throughs -  RI 2 minutes 
2x8 at 150 lbs 3 second eccentric, 1 second isometric at bottom

chin ups - 
set #1 - chin up ladder w/ partner to 4 (12 total)
2x4 at bodyweight

DB rows - 
set #1 - 5 reps each side at 100 lbs 2 second iso at top
set #2 - 5 reps each side at 100 lbs 1 second iso at top

face pulls - 
2x10 at 100 lbs

leg extension - 
1x20 at 180

leg curl - 
1x20 at 180

olympic bar curl - 
1x5 at 105 lbs *PR*

overhead cable single arm elbow extension - 
1x10 each at 60 lbs

Agh.

First ever total body workout. I was smoked by the end.

I don't know whether I should label PR's on things like full squats and tempo-ed stuff. That is the heaviest I have gone with tempos and more ROM, do you guys think it deserves a PR?


----------



## goob (May 22, 2007)

Well, slap my ass and call me , er.. Andrew....


That's a shit load of work. Nice.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Diet looks really good.
> 
> Wonder how long you keep up listing it for.  Looks like a lot of work!
> 
> I could never stick to, or count calories with a diet.  You're a beter man than me fu-chachacha.




it's tough

there is no way I could have done it at school. That is why I want to take advantage of my time home and make this work out really well.


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> it's tough
> 
> there is no way I could have done it at school. That is why I want to take advantage of my time home and make this work out really well.



No Classes this summer?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 22, 2007)

woah- nice wo fuster! My total body man.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> No Classes this summer?



no sir!


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> woah- nice wo fuster! My total body man.



ty, still sucks compared to yours though.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2007)

5/22

Meal #1 

½ cup of dry oats ??? 150 cals
½ cup of skim milk ??? 55 cals
1 medium green apple ??? 80 cals
½ family sized pack of tuna ??? 105 cals
1 tblspoon canola mayo ??? 100 cals
2 flax/borage/fish oil capsules ??? 20 cals
1 tblspoon of natural chunky PB ??? 90 cals

Total: 600 calories

Meal #2 (pwo)

1 cup of egg whites ??? 120 cals
1 cup of 0% fat Fage yogurt ??? 120 cals
1 large banana ??? 120 cals
1 bottle of Gatorade ??? 125 cals

Total: 485 calories

Meal #3

5 1/8 ounce of pork tenderloin ??? 235 cals
5 ounces of sweet potato ??? 125 cals
2 flax/borage/fish oil capsules ??? 20 cals
Large salad
1 tblspoon of balsamic basil ??? 50 cals

Total: 430 calories

Meal #4 

5 ounces of pork tenderloin ??? 230 cals
5 ounces of sweet potato ??? 125 cals
Large salad
1 tblspoon of balsamic basil ??? 50 cals
3 flax/borage/fish oil capsules ??? 30 cals

Total: 435 calories

Meal #5 ??? 

½ family sized pack of tuna ??? 105 cals
1 tblspoon of canola mayo ??? 100 cals
1 piece of sprouted bread ??? 80 cals
1 tblspoon of canola/olive oil spread ??? 80 cals

Total: 365

Meal #6 ??? 
4 ounces of ground beef ??? 260 cals
Tblspoon of mustard ??? 20 cals
Total: 280 calories

Meal #7 

1 cup 1% fat no sodium added cottage cheese ??? 200 cals
½ cut dry oats ??? 150 cals
1 cup skim milk ??? 110 cals
2 tblspoons of natural chunky PB ??? 180 cals
2 flax/borage/fish oil capsules ??? 20 cals

Total: 660 cals

*Total day intake: 3255 calories*

Ugh, still a little too low. Oh well.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2007)

Damn son, 7 meals and only ~3200 cals? I get that in probably 4.5 meals


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2007)

yeah, but I am cutting and trying to limit carbs which is usually a big cal source for me. :/


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2007)

My posterior delts are SO FUCKING SORE. I don't think they have ever been so sore in such a specific spot.


----------



## katt (May 23, 2007)

Any specific thing you did on your last wo??


----------



## goob (May 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Any specific thing you did on your last wo??


 
Was it not from the two handed 'tennis' fappping technique, that fufu has been perfecting???


----------



## katt (May 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Was it not from the two handed 'tennis' fappping technique, that fufu has been perfecting???


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Any specific thing you did on your last wo??



I'm thinking it was the DB rows with isometrics at the top directly followed face pulls.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Was it not from the two handed 'tennis' fappping technique, that fufu has been perfecting???



lol

that reminds me, I need to start playing tennis again, it is summer.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2007)

oh yeah, weight this morning was 205.5 lbs.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 23, 2007)

^ fatass


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2007)

Weight 204 this morning. 

I'm done cutting. I basically just dropped a few lbs of water and a little fat and I don't feel like going on. I went from one stressful eating situation to another. 

a.) ate a shitload and force fed all the time never hungry for any meal
to b.) ate less and hungry all the time. 

I'm just going to eat now.


----------



## Nate K (May 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight 204 this morning.
> 
> I'm done cutting. I basically just dropped a few lbs of water and a little fat and I don't feel like going on. I went from one stressful eating situation to another.
> 
> ...




Yeah bud.  You gained weight so fast for an ecto.....  I bet you can still keep droping some weight, easy for us ectos once your body gets used to not being gorged with cals 24/7


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, we will see what happens with my eating habits now.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2007)

Today's workout - 

total body foam rolled/static stretched about an hour before training


total body

hang cleans (after warm up) -
5x2 at 115 lbs 


standing strict overhead press - 
3x3 at 150 lbs *PR*

chin up ladders w/ partner - 
1,2,3 x4 (started back at one one three was reached)
then 1, 2
then 1 rep with 5 second negative
(28 total chin ups)

weighted push ups -
2x8 + 75 lbs *PR*

low cable neutral grip rows - 
3x8 at 170 lbs *PR*

front squats -
1x10 at 185

note to self, never do front squats near end of workout. I was shooting for 2x15 but at 10 knew I only had a couple left and I was so sweaty the bar kept slipping down.

weighted belt squats - 
1x15 + 50 lbs
1x15 + 85 lbs
1x15 + 100 lbs *PR* first time doing these

leg extension -
1x20 at 195 lbs

leg curls - 
1x20 at 185 lbs

pull throughs - 
2x8 at 160 lbs 3 second eccentric, 1 second isometric at bottom. I was really exploding with these.

low incline alternating DB curls - 
1x10 each arm at x2 35 lbs *PR*

overhead cable elbow extension single arm -
1x10 each arm at 70 lbs *PR*

Gut shit. I love belt squats. However, I used a chain belt which dug into my hips alot, I am going to buy a good leather one online so I can really load up the weight on these. I love these for so many reasons -

1.) I finally found something that doesn't give me any glute/back pain AT ALL. Usually most lower stuff will bother it, even if it is a tiny tiny about, but this doesn't at all. 

2.) I love the way it is loaded. The past couple months(ever since I hurt myself trying to DL 495) I haven't felt that confident under the weight, even though I broke several PRs. The weight just hasn't felt right. This way I am above the weight, it is great.

3.) They are something new to do, I haven't found a new lower body lift in a while. Finally some damn variety.

4.) It trains the lower body specifically. It takes alot less upper body compliance than a back or front squat. That means I can place it easily anywhere in a total body workout.

5.) Alot less dangerous. I think they are a great way to train the squat.

After this workout I went in my pool and stretched some in there.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 25, 2007)

Nice wo captain. For those belt squats, I assume you are doing them with your left foot on one bench and your right foot on another bench?


----------



## AndrewSS (May 25, 2007)

jizz, good workout hunny... youre somethin...


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice wo captain. For those belt squats, I assume you are doing them with your left foot on one bench and your right foot on another bench?



I use these stepper things with blocks underneath them.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2007)

today's workout -

coc trainer -
2x12 each hand *PR*

circuit - 
car push one way, run to other side, push other way ~ 20 feet each way
DB swing 50 lb x10
sprint up ~ 30 foot hill
x2

superset 90 seconds rest in between - 
unilateral overhead DB press - 1x12 each side w/ 50 lb *PR*
standing unsupported single arm row - 1x20 each side w/ 50 lb 
x2

superset 60 seconds rest - 
push ups bodyweight x20
band pull downs x 20 average strength jump stretch band
x2

farmer's walks -
1x500 feet with x2 50 lbs DBs

rest 45 seconds

10x30 foot uphill sprints (sprint up, walk down, repeat no rest)

rest 45 seconds

farmer's walks - 
1x500 feet w/ x2 50 lb DB

done

Farmer's walks were killer, especially the second time around. Only labeled things PR's that are worth labeling.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2007)

you have a coc#2?


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2007)

Lawl, the #1 still kicks my ass. I have the hands of little girls.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you have a coc#2?



yeah


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, the #1 still kicks my ass. I have the hands of little girls.



yeah I need to work my way back up, I was using the trainer.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> yeah



wait, did you do the trainer for 12 repetitions or the #2 for 12 repetitions.  If you can do the #2 for that many, you should be close to closing number 3.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> wait, did you do the trainer for 12 repetitions or the #2 for 12 repetitions.  If you can do the #2 for that many, you should be close to closing number 3.



I used that trainer, that is what I wrote down in my log.

2x12

2 sets of 12.

I wish I could do #2 for 12


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2007)

oh, I misread.  I thought it was #2x12


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2007)

Today's workout - 

total body

hang clean 30 second RI - 
warm up 
2x2 at 115 lbs
3x2 at 125 lbs 

Finally getting the hang out of hang clean, hohohoho!!! Seriously, they felt right today for the first time. Seems like concentrating on the shrug up helped.

flat bench press RI 2 minutes - 
warm up
2x4 at 230 lbs *PR*

chin up ladder no rest -
scheme - 1,2,3 3,2,1
2 rounds, then 1, 2, 2 + 1 w/ 5 second eccentric
30 total chin ups 

standing unilateral overhead press DB 90-120 second RI -
1x6 each side at 60 lbs *PR*
1x6 right, 1x4 left at 60 lbs 

My left shoulder is iffy, if I can't lock myself into the right position I can't press well at all I still felt like I had enough strength to hit two more. Oh well.

low cable neutral grip rows RI 90 seconds - 
2x10 at 180 lbs *PR*

weighted belt squats - 
1x15 at 105 lbs
1x15 at 115 lbs *PR*

leg extension - 
1x15 at 200 lbs

leg curl - 
1x20 at 190 lbs

pull throughs RI 90 seconds - 
2x8 at 170 lbs 3 second eccentric, 1 second isometric at bottom

DB alternating curls drop set no rest - 
1x2 each arm at x2 55 lbs
1x2 each arm at x2 50 lbs
1x2 each arm at x2 45 lbs
1x2 each arm at x2 40 lbs
1x2 each arm at x2 35 lbs
1x2 each arm at x2 30 lbs
1x2 each arm at x2 25 lbs
1x2 each arm at x2 20 lbs

overhead cable elbow extension -
1x8 each arm at 75 lbs *PR*

done

Great workout. Total body has been going fine. Very happy with my bench PR, benching felt solid. However I had to weight 30 minutes between hang cleans and flat bench because the two damn flat benches were taken.


----------



## BigDyl (May 30, 2007)

Lawl my hang clean form sucks, I don't fall under the bar, I power clean it.

I'm getting close to a 275 LB sloppy power clean from the floor though.  Got 265 the other day.


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2007)

noice!

Are you still training under IA?


----------



## BigDyl (May 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> noice!
> 
> Are you still training under IA?



Naw, lawl.

P-funk says he's a bad trainer.


Anyways I think there are some better trainers on anabolicminds.  For now I'm going solo, lawlz.


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2007)

kewl kewl.

You can learn alot by yourself actually. Just got to be skeptical and read read read + bounce info back and force through different people. Then become 1337 training knowledge man.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 30, 2007)

Great wo Fukison.


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2007)

nice workout PuPu.  PRs are fun.

Dyl- post a video of you power clean.  I would like to see what the technique looks like.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

Lol, still going mental on the PR's i see!

Hows life, Fu-Ster?


----------



## katt (May 31, 2007)

Nice PR's.....  I absolutely love drop sets.... they are brutal !


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great wo Fukison.



Ahh, ty master bakerboy



P-funk said:


> nice workout PuPu.  PRs are fun.
> 
> Dyl- post a video of you power clean.  I would like to see what the technique looks like.



thanks, total body is fun.



Gazhole said:


> Lol, still going mental on the PR's i see!
> 
> Hows life, Fu-Ster?



Yeah, as soon as I stopped trying to lose weight and upped the cals the PRs came right back. 

Life is alright, still trying to adjust to non-school and just fucking relax, which is kind of hard. Other than that, getting #'s from girls who I later find out have bf's.  How about you?




katt said:


> Nice PR's.....  I absolutely love drop sets.... they are brutal !



lol, yeah it was really tiring even though it was only curls.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah, as soon as I stopped trying to lose weight and upped the cals the PRs came right back.
> 
> Life is alright, still trying to adjust to non-school and just fucking relax, which is kind of hard. Other than that, getting #'s from girls who I later find out have bf's.  How about you?



Im glad the PRs are back, if you stopped putting us mortals to shame itd be like finding out Santa didnt exist all over again .

Ouch on the boyfriend's though. The real issue is not "do they have boyfriends?" but "could you take them if they caught you taking your old tender down the pink run?".

Yeah, things are okay i guess. Job sucks, training rules, relationships are up and down in both the good and the bad way.

Same old


----------



## KelJu (May 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah, as soon as I stopped trying to lose weight and upped the cals the PRs came right back.



That is what I am facing right now. I lowered my calories for a summer cut, and my strength took a huge hit in a short amount of time. Its amazing how fast a calorie deficit effects us.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 31, 2007)

fufu, you are a stupid mother fucking piece of shit, I hate you and I hope you die this week, because frankly I wont take your annoying nagging any longer... DAMN


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Im glad the PRs are back, if you stopped putting us mortals to shame itd be like finding out Santa didnt exist all over again .
> 
> Ouch on the boyfriend's though. The real issue is not "do they have boyfriends?" but "could you take them if they caught you taking your old tender down the pink run?".
> 
> ...



lol, ah yes. I could "take them", but that is just another un-needed stress. Now technically I don't know they have a bf unless they tell me, right? 





KelJu said:


> That is what I am facing right now. I lowered my calories for a summer cut, and my strength took a huge hit in a short amount of time. Its amazing how fast a calorie deficit effects us.



I know, it sucks. In the long run it usually will work out for the better. In enough time I'd probably come back stronger at a lighter BW but I hate losing strength damn it!



AndrewSS said:


> fufu, you are a stupid mother fucking piece of shit, I hate you and I hope you die this week, because frankly I wont take your annoying nagging any longer... DAMN




Save it for the angry sex babe.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 31, 2007)

your punishment will be one nightstick in the anus for your transgressions


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, ah yes. I could "take them", but that is just another un-needed stress. Now technically I don't know they have a bf unless they tell me, right?



If you dont know theres no moral dilemma on your end, and if theyre in no rush to tell you theyre obviously not happy and its their fault for lying through omission.

FUFU IS GETTING HIS END IN!


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> your punishment will be one nightstick in the anus for your transgressions



Thats a PUNISHMENT?

You guys are wimps.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> If you dont know theres no moral dilemma on your end, and if theyre in no rush to tell you theyre obviously not happy and its their fault for lying through omission.
> 
> FUFU IS GETTING HIS END IN!



I like the way you think.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats a PUNISHMENT?
> 
> You guys are wimps.



teach us master.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

The fufu monster becoming a beast.  Munching down on the mid twos at the bench like it ain't nothing & I like the chins


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> I like the way you think.



I knew you would .



fufu said:


> teach us master.



Three things:

1000 Ball bearings.
An enema machine.
Extra strength laxatives.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

whoa!!!


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The fufu monster becoming a beast.  Munching down on the mid twos at the bench like it ain't nothing & I like the chins



ty BC, I want to get better at chin ups. I want to rip them out like bakerboy.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

_


			
				fufu beast said:
			
		


			lol, ah yes. I could "take them", but that is just another un-needed stress. Now technically I don't know they have a bf unless they tell me, right? 

Click to expand...

_


			
				Big Gaz said:
			
		

> If you dont know theres no moral dilemma on your end, and if theyre in no rush to tell you theyre obviously not happy and its their fault for lying through omission.
> 
> FUFU IS GETTING HIS END IN!


Can I tell you guys a little story about fucking married women?


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

CrushingBoner said:


> Can I tell you guys a little story about fucking married women?



Please


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

I know this guy who's ex fucked around on him a few times while he was working. He went after the dudes she fucked. Messing around with a married woman in many cultures is literally a capital offense, and this guy was very much offended. He found one guy because the idiot kept calling the house. This particular fucktard was actually talking smack on the phone. Either this guy has a lot of balls, or he's one of the dumbest fucktards to ever walk the planet. So this pissed off husband tracked down the idiot, then rear ended his car a lil bit. When he got out it was obvious he didn't know who hit him because he was just pissed off about whomever it was that bumped into his pos car. Now, _over the phone_ he talked about how he was such a badass boxer. The angry husband spent about 10 minutes showing him how not a badass boxer he was and provided him with an up close and personal lesson on the moral issues involved with fucking married women. After the boxer used what was left of his teeth and broken face to declare his intentions to never fuck with married woman again he was stuffed in the trunk of his pos car. The angry husband went back to his own car and drove off. The boxer never called again ... 


On another occasion this same pissed off husband went to a bar where he found out that one of the other trespassers hung out at. He shot some pool with the dude and just sorta chit-chated so as to get in nice and close to the guy. He steered the convo towards women so that he could spring who he was and why he was there. Before he could even hint who he was the trespasser mentioned that he didn't do married women and if he finds out the chic he is with is married he dumps her like the plague. This guy had no way of knowing who the pissed off husband was or what was really about to happen. Now, understand that the pissed off husband was totally non-aggressive and completely disarming in his manor so he believed the trespasser and gave the trespasser a pass. Not his fault if he had no idea she was a wife instead of a single chic. The pissed off husband went there sooooo totally bent on bending up and breaking the trespasser's bones ... but ... because the trespasser thought he was fucking a single woman the pissed off husband left all his body parts attached and undamaged. The angry husband just finished his beer and walked away ... 

Moral of the story is to be a moral person and stay outta married pussy cuz ya never know if some whackjob who is very into saaaay ... weight lifting and MMA ... might take it very personal. There are sooo many public beaches to play in, why play in someone's private lil sandbox?


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

This story doesnt happen to be about you does it?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> This story doesnt happen to be about you does it?


EXACTLY what i was thinking.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> This story doesn't happen to be about you does it?


Well I don't date women claimed by another man ... that's for damn sure


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Well I don't date women claimed by another man ... that's for damn sure.



Not the guy that I was talking about.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

So uhh ... you gonna watch that Gracie fight this weekend fufu?


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

Saku v Royce?  

I hope to.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

I love doing tread work when MMA events are on ... I just loose the time and forget I'm running.  Anyways it'll be a damn good event.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

Thats a good story, i totally agree


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2007)

Today's workout -

total body

hang clean - 30 second RI
warm up
1x2 at 115 lbs
3x2 at 135 lbs

standing strict overhead press - RI 2 minutes
2x3 at 155 lbs *PR*

weighted chins - 
2x3 + 30 lbs
1x3 + 25 lbs 

weighted belt squats - 
2x15 130 lbs *PR* 

weighted push ups - 
2x5 + 80 lbs *PR*

inverted row - 
1x12 at bw *PR*
1x10 at bw

pull throughs - 
2x10 at 200 lbs 1 second isometric at bottom *PR*

leg extension - 
1x20 at 200 lbs

unilateral leg curl - 
1x10 each leg at 120 lbs

olympic bar curls - 
1x10 at 95 lbs *PR*

DB overhead extension single arm - dropset
1x5 each arm at x2 40 lbs
1x5 each arm at x2 35 lbs
1x5 each arm at x2 30 lbs
1x5 each arm at x2 25 lbs
1x10 each arm at x2 20 lbs

leg press calfs - 60 second RI
1x12 at 295 lbs
1x12 at 315 lbs *PR*

Fun fun workout. Time to go swim and stretch.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## katt (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah what he said!

I've never done a total body wo,,, ever... I think I need to try one


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2007)

katt said:


> yeah what he said!
> 
> I've never done a total body wo,,, ever... I think I need to try one



Yes, you really do! Full body workouts are awesome.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2007)

That was some damn nice overhead pressing. I assume strict means that you don't bend your knees?


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That was some damn nice overhead pressing. I assume strict means that you don't bend your knees?



Yep, keep the body as statuesque as possible only generating pressing force from movement at the elbow and shoulder.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



 



katt said:


> yeah what he said!
> 
> I've never done a total body wo,,, ever... I think I need to try one



I just started them, I think they are great.

Funny thing is...I started training by doing body parts. I did chest, back, quads, hams, shoulder, etc on their own days. Then I moved onto an upper/lower. I trained all upper and all lower on their respectable days, I liked that alot better. Now total body, training everything every training day and I like this even more than upper/lower. I was thinking I wouldn't like it that much too. I love being able to train everything so much. Just do a few sets of each movement a workout, several times a week, I love it. I'm happy with this change.

Plus I just feel great after a total body workout. A different feeling than upper/lower or whatever. It is nice not having to bust your ass a ton on whatever movements because you have the chance to do them several times a week.



Gazhole said:


> Yes, you really do! Full body workouts are awesome.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 1, 2007)

im going to poop on you


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2007)

ooo baby


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2007)

Liking those pushups!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yep, keep the body as statuesque as possible only generating pressing force from movement at the elbow and shoulder.


      
Form  is  *everything*.  
Your discipline to achieve good form shows you to be one bad mofo


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Liking those pushups!



Me too, thanks. 

I want to eventually add 100 lbs and do them.



BoneCrusher said:


> Form  is  *everything*.
> Your discipline to achieve good form shows you to be one bad mofo



gee wiz BC, that is cool of you to say.

Takes one to know one.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2007)

Weight is 208 lb this morning.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 2, 2007)

^ gee willicrus foofoo...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight is 208 lb this morning.



Holy shit fufu!  When did you pack on so much weight?  That's awesome.  You should get some pics up.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Holy shit fufu!  When did you pack on so much weight?  That's awesome.  You should get some pics up.



hehe, thank you. Over the past two semesters I ate a ton. Gained about 20 lbs over the 8 months.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2007)

I wanna weight 208lbs.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I wanna weight 208lbs.



intra GI feed tube my friend.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2007)

Today's workout - 

grip

coc trainer - 
1x14 each hand
1x14 each hand *PR*

mini plate pinch grip - 
31 seconds each hand at 6 little plates (13.5 lbs total)
37 seconds right hand, 42 seconds left hand same as above. *PR* first time doing those

Those are tough and hurt your hands, the width of the area I grabbed was like 3-3 1/2 inches.

It is cool to see how much gripping heats up your whole body and really gets you going. I was starting to sweat doing these in a cool dry basement. When you get to the point that you want to let go so many muscles are contracting.


----------



## goob (Jun 2, 2007)

My sweet word.  Setting PR's in grip work.

"Ladies and gentlemen, you have to hand it to him.....

....the boy's unstoppable!""


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2007)

low cals! my only weakness!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 2, 2007)

sean and I think that your recent moral indiscretions are quite intolerable and dissapointing... we hope that you turn around and strive for excellence. 

Sincerely,
Sean & Andrew


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm striving for excellence, you bet I am.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm loving those weighted pushups too fufu.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 3, 2007)

I just wanted to let you know, I have been thinkin about you lately... lets have a chat baby, its been awhile.


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm loving those weighted pushups too fufu.



good clean fun for people of all ages.


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I just wanted to let you know, I have been thinkin about you lately... lets have a chat baby, its been awhile.



does this mean you want to move in?!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> does this mean you want to move in?!



Just so you know, that was Andrew... He got on my computer and posted that...


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 3, 2007)

jizz...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 3, 2007)

> cocK trainer -
> 1x14 each hand
> 1x14 each hand *PR*


14 spooges with each hand ...  ... you sir are l337


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> 14 spooges with each hand ...  ... you sir are l337



True true


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2007)

gee willackers!!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2007)

Today's workout - 

conditioning n' stuff

coc #1 -
1x3 each hand
coc trainer - 
2x 10 second closed grip isometrics

DB snatch - 30-45 second RI
5x3 each side at 50 lbs

circuit #1 (everything done with a 50 lb DB) - RI around 2 minutes
DB swing x10 
single leg, single arm DB row x10 each side
push ups x10
single leg RDL's x10 each leg
goblet jump squat x10

x2 

turkish get ups - rest about 90-120 seconds
1x5 each side at 35 lbs
1x5 each side at 35 lbs (alternating)

superset: RI 90 seconds
fixed band rows x10 light JSB
explosive twist press x10 each side
x2

farmer's walk step ups/downs - RI 90-120 seconds
up/down 10 steps x5
x2

superset:
DB hammer curls x10 each arm at x2 40 lbs
laying DB skull crushers x10 each arm at 35 lbs

alternating standing over head DB press -
1x20 each arm at x2 25 lbs *PR*

pool/stretch

My heart rate was pretty high the entire time, that circuit was tough. Was gonna do uphill sprints afterwards but the grass was pretty wet so didn't want to risk it.

On the second set of Turkish getups I did them the pussy way. When I alternated I switched hands at the top and went down on the opposite side instead of going back down on the same side and switching on the bottom. There was more stuff that were PR's because they were new stuff but I don't feel it is that nessacary to lable them seeing as this is a conditioning day.

On the farmer's walk step ups I just did them on my basement stairway.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2007)

Yet another PR.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 4, 2007)

Your conditioning day reminds me of what CP was doing a few months back- coolio. Turkish getups are super tough.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2007)

You a tough guy Fuski.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Well you got coc's and snatch's so I like the routine.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2007)

Im with BB on the Turkish getups. I could barely do 10lbs.

<-------PUSSY.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2007)

thank fellers.

My hammies/lower back are sore today.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

Yoga is coming at me a lot lately fufu.  Several people I've met now do yoga.  A few guys I train MMA with do yoga.  I got an advo in the mail for yoga.  One of the members here has yoga in his journal.  Now you gots lower back and ham owies and I'm betting yoga would help that big time.  

Hmmmm ... yoga


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yoga is coming at me a lot lately fufu.  Several people I've met now do yoga.  A few guys I train MMA with do yoga.  I got an advo in the mail for yoga.  One of the members here has yoga in his journal.  Now you gots lower back and ham owies and I'm betting yoga would help that big time.
> 
> Hmmmm ... yoga



I use alot of Yoga ideas in my stretching. I took classes last summer. It is good stuff. I should get back into it but it is a bit expensive for classes, but I have a good job coming up.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> I use alot of Yoga ideas in my stretching. I took classes last summer. It is good stuff. I should get back into it but it is a bit expensive for classes, but I have a good job coming up.


You're one of the smart ones fufu. You have google ... you don't need lessons.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2007)

Team training update - 

An email I sent back in April about training the high school athletes never got a response. Wasn't sure what the deal was. Long story short, a family member saw the coach I talked to and he was asking what my deal was, and he never got my email. Sent another, and now I have a prospect of training 4 athletes. The coach I was talking to is going to talk to the athletic director of the school and see what we can workout.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You're one of the smart ones fufu. You have google ... you don't need lessons.



True, but having a living teacher is something that can't be replaced. But yeah, I can still learn a load.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Team training update -
> 
> An email I sent back in April about training the high school athletes never got a response. Wasn't sure what the deal was. Long story short, a family member saw the coach I talked to and he was asking what my deal was, and he never got my email. Sent another, and now I have a prospect of training 4 athletes. The coach I was talking to is going to talk to the athletic director of the school and see what we can workout.


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2007)

5 am session today 

today's workout -

total body

flat bench press - 
warm up
2x8 at 195 lbs *PR*

chin ups - 60 second RI
3x5
2x4
1x3
1x2
1x1 w/ 10 second negative

seated shoulder press machine - 
2x6 at 200 lbs *PR*

first time using that in a while, had the machine maxed out 

hammer strength single arm rows - 
2x6 each side at x2 5 plates *PR*

weighted belt squats - 
3x15 at 140 lbs *PR*

pull throughs w/ 1 second isometric at bottom - 
2x8 at 205 lbs *PR*

olympic bar curls - 
1x10 at 100 lbs *PR*

overhead DB single arm elbow extensions - 
1x8 each side at 40 lbs *PR*

total workout time ~ 70 minutes
pool/stretch

Pool was 58 degrees this morning.  I was in there about 20 minutes, so cold when I got out. 45 degrees outside.

Another fun and enjoyable workout. Chin ups didn't go as well as I wanted,but whatever. Bench press felt very solid, I am very happy with that. I forgot to add in my olympic lifts at the beginning, no biggie. 

I meant to do unilateral standing DB ovrhd presses but my left pressing strength was just giving out. I'd get it about half way up and then my tricep would just give out and the the weight would just go down at the elbow. My left shoulder has always been iffy and I don't know if I should continue using it without conjuction with my right, atleast heavy.

Glute injury has gotten alot better in the past couple weeks. I have been avoiding loading my spine with free weight on any lower body movements. My flexability is getting better. I was going super deep on the pull throughs without any pain. I may progress to light deadlifts/RDL's soon. I just want the injury to be cleared up by the end of the summer.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 6, 2007)

meow mix.  Looking good cowboy.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 6, 2007)

Yowza, good stuff as always FuFu!

Hows the program going as a whole?


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 6, 2007)

if i would, could you?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

Im liking the PRS on everything GJ man!


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> meow mix.  Looking good cowboy.



thanks dusty parsnip



Gazhole said:


> Yowza, good stuff as always FuFu!
> 
> Hows the program going as a whole?



I like it alot, it is fun being able to train everything three times a week.



AndrewSS said:


> if i would, could you?



into the flood again


Brutus_G said:


> Im liking the PRS on everything GJ man!



ty


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2007)

70 minutes total body work out???? Good stuff.

What fuels the fu-cator throughout that mecca of self abuse?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> Team training update -
> 
> An email I sent back in April about training the high school athletes never got a response. Wasn't sure what the deal was. Long story short, a family member saw the coach I talked to and he was asking what my deal was, and he never got my email. Sent another, and now I have a prospect of training 4 athletes. The coach I was talking to is going to talk to the athletic director of the school and see what we can workout.



Hell yeah dude, thats good news. I know few people who are as disciplined and well researched as you, so you should do well as a trainer.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yoga is coming at me a lot lately fufu.  Several people I've met now do yoga.  A few guys I train MMA with do yoga.  I got an advo in the mail for yoga.  One of the members here has yoga in his journal.  Now you gots lower back and ham owies and I'm betting yoga would help that big time.
> 
> Hmmmm ... yoga



Everybody at my job does yoga. My boss and 3 other co-workers really believe in it. They have been bugging me for years, saying that someone built like me would benefit greatly from yogo. I just never had time. Maybe I'll try to make time in the fall.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

goob said:


> 70 minutes total body work out???? Good stuff.
> 
> What fuels the fu-cator throughout that mecca of self abuse?



The feeling I get in my loins!

It's just really enjoyable, your whole body is aroused!
I've been wanting to do something new and different for a while. Wasn't too keen at first thought, but I love the total body workouts now.



KelJu said:


> Hell yeah dude, thats good news. I know few people who are as disciplined and well researched as you, so you should do well as a trainer.



ty Keljujubee

Sometimes I get nervous thinking about it, but then I realize I know more than a ton of shitforbrain personal trainers. I'm gonna have to read through some shit to refresh myself though. Their goals are very beginner and basic though, so it is a good place for me to start.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Everybody at my job does yoga. My boss and 3 other co-workers really believe in it. They have been bugging me for years, saying that someone built like me would benefit greatly from yogo. I just never had time. Maybe I'll try to make time in the fall.



It's good shit, but it does take time and mental focus. Another reason I forgot to mention to Bonecrusher, there is something said to experience it with a group of people (of course, same goes with solo). The synchronicity is cool.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> It's good shit, but it does take time and mental focus. Another reason I forgot to mention to Bonecrusher, there is something said to experience it with a group of people (of course, same goes with solo). The synchronicity is cool.


I agree with ya though on the group concept somewhat fufu.  When I return from my next little trip I will give yoga a serious go.  Prolly even focus on yoga before I restart my workouts.  There is that East Indian philosophical aspect of yoga? that I feel is all a bunch of hogwash and that I can definitely live without?  I'm _not_ going to get into the whole metaphysical mumbo-jumbo,  but I will explore working with a group and see if there is any beni's  in the group thing.  Meeting some fine female to help me with my form would be good ...


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I agree with ya though on the group concept somewhat fufu.  When I return from my next little trip I will give yoga a serious go.  Prolly even focus on yoga before I restart my workouts.  There is that East Indian philosophical aspect of yoga? that I feel is all a bunch of hogwash and that I can definitely live without?  I'm _not_ going to get into the whole metaphysical mumbo-jumbo,  but I will explore working with a group and see if there is any beni's  in the group thing.  Meeting some fine female to help me with my form would be good ...



I keep my mind open to it. When I took the classes they really didn't teach any concept or philosophy, but their sure practiced it. They would use all these terms and phrases that I wouldn't understand. Not sure where you draw the line at mumbo-jumbo, but I do believe meditation can be a great thing. I remember at the end of class everyone would join in a collective "ohm". It was weird and I wasn't that comfortable with it.

The yoga-girls are top notch. I was often the only male. I'd get alot of one on one help too because I was a noobie.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

I remember a couple of them came up to me as I was leaving and asked "what my thing was". Most of them were dancers, gymnists, yoga-teaachers in training. etc. I was like...I lift weights.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> I remember a couple of them came up to me as I was leaving and asked "what my thing was". Most of them were dancers, gymnists, yoga-teaachers in training. etc. I was like...I lift weights.



I love girls and asian philosophy/religion.  THat sounds great. The place to be huh..


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

^ indeed it is


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

I work with 3 Buddhist who all do yoga, and their live and breathe eastern philosophy. Two of them are part of a Tabetian society that study the old traditions of the Tabetian monks. I have meet two of the monks that they have brought over to the states to escape the Chinese government before they killed them


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 8, 2007)

can I poop on your face fufu?


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

^ duh


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

^ Boys will be boys.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

^ hahah so true, I can't count how many summer nights my friends and I spent shitting on each other when noone else was around.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

^  x 666


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ hahah so true, I can't count how many summer nights my friends and I spent shitting on each other when noone else was around.



I was around.

Watching.

Nothing but a muffled fapping breaking the beautiful silence.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

yahahahhaha


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

Sean has noted how much a nice shit massages his prostate in feverish excitement


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Nate K (Jun 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I work with 3 Buddhist who all do yoga, and their live and breathe eastern philosophy. Two of them are part of a Tabetian society that study the old traditions of the Tabetian monks. I have meet two of the monks that they have brought over to the states to escape the Chinese government before they killed them



Woah!
Tell me more about the monks or anything.
I am interested.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

Today's workout - 

total body

hang clean - 30 second RI
warm up
1x1 115
1x1 125
1x1 135
1x1 140
1x1 145

all the hang cleans felt good

standing overhead strict press - 
2x3 at 160 lbs *PR*

chin up ladder - 
1,2,3 scheme
4 rounds + 1,2, +1 w/ 12 second negative
28 total chin ups

weighted belt squats - 
2x15 at 165 lbs *PR*

weighted push ups - 
2x5 + 85 lbs *PR*

conventional deadlifts - 
2x15 at 135 lbs

leg extension - 
1x20 at 215 lbs

single leg curl - 
1x10 each leg at 130 lbs

machine curl single arm -
1x8 each arm at 70 lbs

cable close grip push down -
1x8 at 190 lbs

leg press calf raises -
2x10 at 335 lbs *PR*

total workout time: ~80 minutes

pool/stretch

ahhh, good workout. It was tough. First time doing deadlifts in like 4 months! No pain at all, and they were easy. Starting back really light and hopefully I can work up alot heavier over time. From leg extension on I pretty much didn't rest in between sets. I did forget to do rows though, bah. 

Also, on the belt squats I don't think I can move up much more in weight. The chain belt is so tight that the weights press against my balls at the bottom of the movement, and let me tell you, it's not as good as it sounds.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2007)

> Also, on the belt squats I don't think I can move up much more in weight. The chain belt is so tight that the weights press against my balls at the bottom of the movement



that is the only good reason to DO belt squats.....I love when it smashes my ball sack.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> that is the only good reason to DO belt squats.....I love when it smashes my ball sack.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

Man you should just do 1 handed pushups less loading and its faster and sexier lol. FUCK nice leg extensions...god lol


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>





Thats awesome! Where the hell do you find all of this stuff dude?


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man you should just do 1 handed pushups less loading and its faster and sexier lol. FUCK nice leg extensions...god lol



1 hand push ups, I really didn't think of that. Maybe I will do some at somepoint.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man you should just do 1 handed pushups less loading and its faster and sexier lol. *FUCK nice leg extensions...god lol*



No shit, right. I bet his quads stick out 4 inches past his hip.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

my legsies never let me down!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> Sean has noted how much a nice shit massages his prostate in feverish excitement



ru rory!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

post some more thigh pics man they always looking sexy lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> 1 hand push ups, I really didn't think of that. Maybe I will do some at somepoint.



Theyre a tough movement, but they totally messed my elbows up.

That was my party trick aswell, lol.


----------



## goob (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice workooooot fu-od of the damned.  Those leg ext are outrageous.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2007)

you guys are like warm wash clothes upon my scrotum.,...delightful


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2007)

Today's workout - 

total body

hang clean - RI 30 seconds
warm up 
1x1 115
1x1 125
1x1 135
1x1 145
1x1 150
1x1 155

olympic lift complex - 
power clean/push press/overhead squat/front squat
1x1 95 lbs
2x1 115 lbs

flat DB bench - 90 seconds
1x12 at x2 80 lbs *PR*
1x10 at x2 80 lbs

my pressing work capacity SUCKS. If I go over 8 reps I just burn out really fast.

low cable rows - RI 90 seconds
3x10 at 190 lbs *PR*

weighted belt squats - RI 2 minutes
2x20 +130 lbs *PR*

face pulls - RI 90 seconds
2x15 at 100 lbs *PR*

deadlifts - RI 90 seconds
2x15 at 185 lbs 

farmer's walks - 
55 second at x2 100 lbs

pool/stretch

Good workout. Went the latest I have in a long time (7:30)
Still no glute pain on the deadlifts. One rep felt a little weird, but I was really analyzing how I felt through each rep. I could really feel my glutes on those though, and my lower back, god damn, it hasn't felt like that in a long time.

The complex was easy but fun. Overhead squat felt great. The first one I didn't lock my shoulders back well and the weight fell forward a bit, the last set it was perfect.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 11, 2007)

power clean/push press/overhead squat/front squat

That's a mouthful. Now try saying it backwards standing on your head. 

Wow! That workout had a bit of everything in it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2007)

it was quite a variety, I agree.

where did you get that picture of Kelju in 10 years?

time machine?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2007)

You looking good man.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 12, 2007)

will you push press me?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

You are a PR legend! I do think that you have did just about exactly what I did whenever I got into college and when I left. I came into college lean, but small. Whenever I left I was ok as far as leaness, but I was a good portion bigger. I got asked if I did streoids all the time. You get that?


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You looking good man.



ty brute



AndrewSS said:


> will you push press me?



with mein child bearing hips



Double D said:


> You are a PR legend! I do think that you have did just about exactly what I did whenever I got into college and when I left. I came into college lean, but small. Whenever I left I was ok as far as leaness, but I was a good portion bigger. I got asked if I did streoids all the time. You get that?



ty double d. I came into fall semester around 185, I am 205 know, hopefully I will just keep getting heavier and stronger. Well, I'd be happy just getting stronger. I've been asked if I used steroids a few times, and I think some jackasses started some rumors about me, but whatever. I'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Exactly! I always just took it as a compliment.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2007)

high school coaching update - 

I found out today that the liability stuff is cleared and they will do a background check on me. Then I will fill out some paperwork and get with my old coach and figure out a program for these 3-4 guys I will "coach" over the summer. 

This will be a volunteer deal so I won't make any money from it, but it is good experience working with people and a good contact for a resume.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, that seems like a great oppertunity!

Any experience is good experience.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

right on never let em get you down ever fufu.



Double D said:


> Exactly! I always just took it as a compliment.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> You are a PR legend! I do think that you have did just about exactly what I did whenever I got into college and when I left. I came into college lean, but small. Whenever I left I was ok as far as leaness, but I was a good portion bigger. I got asked if I did streoids all the time. You get that?


People say it mater-of-factly lol.  Like "You're big but you use steroids" yet I'm all natural so far.  That will change eventually, but not yet.



			
				fufufufu said:
			
		

> high school coaching update -
> 
> I found out today that the liability stuff is cleared and they will do a background check on me. Then I will fill out some paperwork and get with my old coach and figure out a program for these 3-4 guys I will "coach" over the summer.
> 
> This will be a volunteer deal so I won't make any money from it, but it is *good experience working with people* and a good contact for a resume.



You will meet the kind of people you'd never meet out in the regular world too.  This may be a great networking experience for you fufu.  I'm ecstatic for you to have this opportunity, and I just know it will work out great for you


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2007)

Today's workout - 

total body 

flat bench press - 
warm up
2x8 at 200 lbs *PR*

standing unsupported single arm DB rows - 
2x20 each side at 80 lbs *PR*

seated overhead press machine - 
2x8 at 200 lbs *PR*

seated cable rows - 60 second RI
2x10 at 120 lbs 

my back and arms were shot from the 20 reppers, cable rows were weak

deadlifts - 
2x10 at 205 lbs

leg press - 
2x20 at 315 lbs

barbell curls - 
1x20 at 65 lbs

overhead barbell elbow extensions - 
1x20 at 65 lbs

workout time: 60 minutes

pool/stretch

That was tough shit. Still no pain on the deadlifts. Before I did barbell curls my arms were all tingly. When I was doing them they started getting super fuzzy. So tired after that workout. I went to Cumby's and got a 32 ounce blue raspberry slushy afterwards...it was SO GOOD. I haven't had one of those in over a year. So much sugar.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today is my first "official" day back to legs. Here it is:
> 
> squats RI 2-3 minutes
> set #1 - 12 reps at 115 lbs (warm up)
> ...




*4-7-06!!!!* Gee you think you came a long ways?!?!?!


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Indeed.

It is kind of funny that my DL numbers are similar now to then because of my injury.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I also looked at your pushing numbers and they are real close either!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Your getting real strong fufu lol i wanan watch you pull at a meet.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2007)

lol, I just looked at one of my really old workouts. I did 11 sets of curls. hahahaha


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Haha.....believe this or not. Come winter time I am going to start doing bodypart splits again. Reason being I want to really change something up. I will have a day for arms! I know its wierd, but thats all I did in college and obviously it worked well. 

I dont think I will be doing that many sets of curls though.....


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> I also looked at your pushing numbers and they are real close either!



I remember I started DB pressing with the 25 lb DB's. Now I bet I could use the 110's for a few reps. Too bad I don't have a 110 DB anywhere.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Your getting real strong fufu lol i wanan watch you pull at a meet.



I want to do a meet, but I think I am done with 1RM's on deadlift and squat. Who knows, but I don't want to hurt myself again. Plus I've gained alot of weight and bw:strength ratio my DL got owned. I could almost pull 500 at 190 lbs. Then I took 4 months off from deadlift and I bet I could only pull 405 at 205.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah my OLY handles are kinda breaking so theres no way I am going to hoist 120-130lbs DB's over my face with a chance of them breaking and coming down on my face! Besides its tought to get them into position anyways!


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha.....believe this or not. Come winter time I am going to start doing bodypart splits again. Reason being I want to really change something up. I will have a day for arms! I know its wierd, but thats all I did in college and obviously it worked well.
> 
> I dont think I will be doing that many sets of curls though.....



Do what you gotta do to keep yourself interesting. I did the upper/lower thing for a long time, and now I am liking the total body. I wil probably go back to upper/lower once I get my lower body rehabed so it can take enough volume to have its own day.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Right now I have been doing this:

Total Body-Mon
Upper-Weds
Lower-Thurs

My reasoning behind this is my lower suffers from DOMS like a mother!


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Yeah, I did have that problem doing lower x2 a week. When I did Bulgarian squats I would still be sore the next lower day, and that sucked.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I guess I kinda do lower 2 times a week but not really. Whenever I do an upper/lower routine the lower really gets the shit kicked out of it. But if its total body, it gets far less volume and normally is easy to recover, but lately its not been the case. I think its all the added ball I have been playing as well.


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow! Those U/s DB rows are kick ass, *fu*-jajaja.

Another super high volume job.  I like yo style.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow! Those U/s DB rows are kick ass, *fu*-jajaja.
> 
> Another super high volume job.  I like yo style.



Ty, it was tough. But alteast I didn't feel like puking.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 13, 2007)

Meow meow. Nice workout fukison. You seem to have taken to total body training like Sean and Andrew to body butter. lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Meow meow. Nice workout fukison. You seem to have taken to total body training like Sean and Andrew to body butter. lol



ehm nicely said lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2007)

so lonely in this journal.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)

don't worry I shall workout a little later today.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)

Today's workout -

total body

hang clean - RI 30 second
warm up
5x2 at 135

standing strict overhead press (used wrist wraps) - RI 2 minutes
2x3 at 165 lbs *PR*

chin up ladder - 
5,4,3,2,1 scheme
1 round, for the 1 rep I did a 15 second negative
15 total chin ups

weighted belt squats - RI 3 minutes 
2x20 at 150 lbs *PR*

tough!

conventional deadlifts - RI 90 seconds
2x10 at 225 lbs

low cable neutral grip rows - RI 90 seconds
2x10 at 200 lbs *PR*

band push ups - RI 3 minutes (got a little lazy at this point)
1x15 w/ light jump stretch band *PR*
1x10 w/ light jump stretch band

olympic bar curls - 
1x8 at 105 lbs *PR*

overhead two handed cable elbow extension - 
1x10 at 100 lbs *PR* first time doing that

total workout time - ~ 80 minutes

pool/stretch

fun workout, this was probably one of my best total body workouts. It would have been just a little better if I could have done weighted push ups instead of band ones though, but I had no partner. Still no pain on the deadlifts, awesome. Overhead pressing felt awesome, but very hard. DOH grip still holding strong on the deadlifts.

The reason why the RI is so long on the weighted belt squats is because they take forever to set up, and when I set up it is actually sort of taxing in a way, I sweat like crazy doing it. I have to get all the plates (four 35's and one 10 today) then line them up on the wall, get the step-up platforms which I have to go upstairs to another part of my gym to get. Then I set them up on riser blocks. Then I fold my big towel up, get the chain belt, put the towel around my hips along with the chain on top, then get the chain through all the plates which I am holding together with my thighs all time hoping the towel and belt doesnt slip off my hip so I have to restart. Then I hook up the chain and get two smaller towels to wrap around the chain that rubs against my inner thigh. Then! I finally get up and do my set. The reason for the towel is because the belt is made of small narrow chain and it hurts way too much if I don't pad it. I did that the first few times I had bruises all along my hips and inner thigh.

that was quite a mouthful.


----------



## goob (Jun 16, 2007)

Oooouuuucccchhh! Sweet workout fu. Doing well at setting the bar for full body jobs. When i switch back, i'm going to take a few ideas from you....



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> that was quite a mouthful.


 
Where's Andrew when you need him.......


----------



## Nate K (Jun 16, 2007)

Woah


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Oooouuuucccchhh! Sweet workout fu. Doing well at setting the bar for full body jobs. When i switch back, i'm going to take a few ideas from you.....



ty, go check out Bakerboy's journal as well for total body workouts, he is one crazy total body mofo.



goob said:


> Where's Andrew when you need him.......



true story.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Woah


----------



## goob (Jun 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> ty, go check out Bakerboy's journal as well for total body workouts, he is one crazy total body mofo.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
I have seen.  One ultra-creative mofo.....


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2007)

Wowzers, nice session!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 16, 2007)

ty, go check out Bakerboy's journal as well for total body workouts, he is one crazy total body mofo. 

I could never train for more than 60 minutes at you intensity.  
You make a father proud fukison. You are doing a lot of interesting movements like belt squats, band and weighted push ups- so nice.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 16, 2007)

can you give me a full body workout ?


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wowzers, nice session!



my loins were hot with pleasure afterwards, it was gut.


Bakerboy said:


> ty, go check out Bakerboy's journal as well for total body workouts, he is one crazy total body mofo.
> 
> I could never train for more than 60 minutes at you intensity.
> You make a father proud fukison. You are doing a lot of interesting movements like belt squats, band and weighted push ups- so nice.



ty ty, I try to keep things interesting. Although I do not superset anything like yourself.


AndrewSS said:


> can you give me a full body workout ?




I'll have you dripping and trembling head to foot and crying for more. MORE MORE MORE, that is what you will say, through tears and snot.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 16, 2007)

^ gee wiz... thats pretty hot sounding.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2007)

flap flap flap....your workouts and prs excite me lol!


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)

^ it is fap!!!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 18, 2007)

fufu, Just out of curiosity, how did you relieve that hot pleasure you spoke of?  

It's good to see you having some real fun (instead of saying things are painful I say they are fun). Good job and keep it up!


----------



## goob (Jun 18, 2007)

tallcall said:


> fufu, Just out of curiosity, how did you relieve that hot pleasure you spoke of?
> 
> !


 
....from fufu's much documented sordid past, it usually involves a lethal concoction of tobasco sauce and KY jelly.

A lot of this can be read about in the soon to be released book and movie tie in of "No Object too big: Memoir's of Andrew".


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2007)

tallcall said:


> fufu, Just out of curiosity, how did you relieve that hot pleasure you spoke of?
> 
> It's good to see you having some real fun (instead of saying things are painful I say they are fun). Good job and keep it up!



I don't know really, you just have to let go of your normal perceptions and slip into a marshmellowy state of love and good will. Then after that have Andrew guide you to the palace of Divine Soul and he will show you the way from there.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2007)

goob said:


> ....from fufu's much documented sordid past, it usually involves a lethal concoction of tobasco sauce and KY jelly.
> 
> A lot of this can be read about in the soon to be released book and movie tie in of "No Object too big: Memoir's of Andrew".



^all on the path to enlightenment


----------



## tallcall (Jun 18, 2007)

goob said:


> ....from fufu's much documented sordid past, it usually involves a lethal concoction of tobasco sauce and KY jelly.
> 
> A lot of this can be read about in the soon to be released book and movie tie in of "No Object too big: Memoir's of Andrew".



I would imagine that immediately following his workout he probably *doesn't need the jelly.*


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

I have never seen anyone knock as many PR's out as often as you do! Nice work.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have never seen anyone knock as many PR's out as often as you do! Nice work.



Thats not the only thing he knocks lol.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thats not the only thing he knocks lol.



I just want you all to know I sprayed my cottage cheese all over the computer!


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2007)

Today's workout - 

total body

hang clean - 30 seconds RI
warm up
5x1 at 160 lbs

olympic lift complex - 60 second RI
power clean/front squat/push press/overhead squat
115
125
135

incline DB bench - RI 2 minutes
2x8 at x2 85 lbs *PR*

machine fly - 
1x12 at 180 lbs *PR*

conventional deadlifts - 2 minutes
2x10 at 245 lbs

hammer strength high rows - RI 2 minutes
2x12 each side at x2 3 plates *PR*

leg press - 
2x20 at 335 lbs

leg press calve raise -
2x20 at 235 lbs

reverse cable flies - RI 90 seconds
1x8 each side at 50 lbs *PR*
1x5 each side at 25 lbs w/ 5 second isometric at top

close grip EZ bar curls - 
1x15 at 80 lbs *PR*

overhead 2handed cable elbow extension - 
1x12 at 110 lbs *PR*

pool/stretch

Good stuff. A little glute discomfert on one of the last deadlift reps, I need to remember to keep really tight. It wasn't bad at all, but I am not going back down that path of training through it.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

I think you need your kit kat to hold a big sign that says the PR kitten!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 19, 2007)

As always you guys inspire me, look at all those personal records!


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2007)

ty fellows


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2007)

pool/stretch today for about an hour


----------



## maniclion (Jun 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> pool/stretch today for about an hour


You played pocket pool/stetch the weasel for one whole hour, I hope you alternated for balance....


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 19, 2007)

This is what Ian and I play when I go over to his house... water hockey... I always let him him, because he needs to feel special. lol


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> You played pocket pool/stetch the weasel for one whole hour, I hope you alternated for balance....





No need to alternate when going duely


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 19, 2007)

you fucking dissapoint me... maybe youre better off this way...


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> This is what Ian and I play when I go over to his house... water hockey... I always let him him, because he needs to feel special. lol



lawlz 

I want to play.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> you fucking dissapoint me... maybe youre better off this way...



beligerent fucker!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Damn, those incline DB's are getting up there. Nice!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> No need to alternate when going duely



Wait, I'm beginning to suspect that this didn't involve a pool at all!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice job fufu! Seriously, those dumbbell presses were bad ass. I'm a blood belching vagina, and refuses to do heavy dumbbell work.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 19, 2007)

God dang thats alot of prs gj man.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

^ thanks boyez


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

what happens when you only eat three meals in a day?
you lose 4 lbs. 

weight was 204.5 lbs this morning

I'm going to workout today then take a week off because my best friend is coming back from his Army base in Deutschland for a couple weeks. Now I have to keep up w/ his new found alcoholism. 

It will take focus and utter determination.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

Just think, you only 4.5 pounds away from quality sex!

How long were you only eating three meals?


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

Just one day, got up late, went to bed early so there wasnt much time to eat and I skipped my last meal because I was too damn tired. I usually never ever do that, but the bed looked to good to pass up at the time.

especially after a nice relaxing pool/stretch session outside.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> what happens when you only eat three meals in a day?
> you lose 4 lbs.
> 
> weight was 204.5 lbs this morning
> ...



Man i hate that i didnt eat 2 of my meals and was active as hell and i lost 1.5 pounds|! WTF!


----------



## katt (Jun 21, 2007)

How I can relate to that - I just returned from a 2 day'er out of town and didn't really coordinate my eating ... So I get home and step on the scale and I'm 3 pounds lighter...crap!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Just one day, got up late, went to bed early so there wasnt much time to eat and I skipped my last meal because I was too damn tired. I usually never ever do that, but the bed looked to good to pass up at the time.
> 
> especially after a nice relaxing pool/stretch session outside.



You lost _4 pounds_ in _one day?!_  Are you an ectomorph?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You lost _4 pounds_ in _one day?!_  Are you an ectomorph?



Looking at his pictures, i would say he is. It's not hard for us ectomorphs to lose weight. If i miss even one meal for a day, i'd lose 2-3 pounds. I remember a while back when i went to Canada for a small vacation and only ate 3 meals all day and partied my ass off only to weigh myself the next day and i went from 193 lbs to 187 lbs. I quickly gained it back within a week though. It sucks to be an ecto and have to really watch our diet carefully but at the same time the cutting phase will be easier.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

katt said:


> How I can relate to that - I just returned from a 2 day'er out of town and didn't really coordinate my eating ... So I get home and step on the scale and I'm 3 pounds lighter...crap!







DOMS said:


> You lost _4 pounds_ in _one day?!_  Are you an ectomorph?



Totally. I was one lanky skinny mofo before I started training. I am still lanky though. Long finger/toes/arms/legs/skinny wrists etc.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 21, 2007)

What up pussy cat? Meow.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

Today's workout - 

total body

flat bench press - 
warm up
2x8 at 205 lbs *PR*

chin up ladder - 
1,2,3,4,3,2,1 scheme
couldn't even make it 1 round. on the last '2' I only made it 1 1/2. Last rep was 20 second negative.
15 total chins

seated overhead press machine - 
2x6 at 209 lbs *PR*

leg press - 
2x20 at 355 lbs 

I wanted to do belt squats but I couldn't find the weight belt.

low cable neutral grip rows - 
3x12 at 200 lbs *PR*

pull throughs 1 second isometric at bottom- 
2x10 at 205 lbs *PR*

olympic bar curls - 
1x6 at 110 lbs *PR*

overhead cable two-handed elbow extension - 
1x12 at 130 lbs *PR*

leg extension - 
1x20 at 240 lbs

seated leg curl - 
1x10 at 225 lbs

pool/stretch

yay. 

The ROM in my hamstring stretches can increased alot in the past three weeks of stricter stretching. I can put my leg straight out 90 degrees from my body and touch my chin to my thigh now.

Leg extensions may be a PR but I don't feel like searching through my journal to find out ATM.

Time for a week off. It might end up being 4-5 days off, but time off non the less.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> What up pussy cat? Meow.



having a good/meh day. 

Filled out my paper work for my jorby job today to train those kids.

weeeeeeeeeemeow


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2007)

when does that start?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 21, 2007)

I wanted to do belt squats but I couldn't find the weight belt.

That's because I stole it and will be selling it on Ebay..."Fukison PR belt"


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> when does that start?



Probably in a week.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I wanted to do belt squats but I couldn't find the weight belt.
> 
> That's because I stole it and will be selling it on Ebay..."Fukison PR belt"



wahhh!!! When do I get a new one?

I hope it re-appears. Sometimes stuff just disappears and then shows up randomly in that gym.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2007)

Dam 240 leg extensions!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2007)

have you decided what you are going to do with them?  are you going to do a functional movement screen to assess their current level of postural control and movement proficiency?


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> have you decided what you are going to do with them?  are you going to do a functional movement screen to assess their current level of postural control and movement proficiency?




Absolutely. I want to see where they are before I start loading the weight.

I'll just start with the basic stuff, bench/squat/deadlift(they have a trap bar)/chins/rows with just the bar. Work on whatever mobility issues need to be addressed. 

I hope they haven't trained with weights before because if they have there is a good chance they have developed bad habits.

I may some some olympic stuff, but just start out with a stick.

Probably need to some some specific shoulder and hip stuff. I had thought about it alot before, but I sort of forget where I was. 

They guys are alledgedly pretty dedicated guys, especially one of them says my old coach.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

What are some good assessments?

I got:
overhead squat -see how well they stabilize and keep the shoulders back, look for eversion of the feet, see how well they can maintain an arch throughout the spine, see how their knees handle through the ROM, see how much their posterior chain kicks in to sit back

Supine row - see how well there scapular retractors are strengthened

I know I have others, but I can't think of them right now. Any you suggest?

I figure I will spend most of the time fixing all their imbalances and getting them so they can be safer throughout all movements.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2007)

the overhead squat is good.  make sure that feet are pointed straight ahead and are shoulder width apart.  have them take their shoes off.  there is more to look at than just the heels....knees...which way to do they move, ankles, which whey do they move...hips (are they shifting?), what about trunk angle in the aquat.  what about the pelvis?  is it tilting?  then, you have to correct those problems.

don't teach the olympic lifts unless you are 100% confident that you know how to execute them and how to teach them.  just use plyos.

Assess whether they can get into the athletic position.  How does it look?  Joint angles, etc..From there, teach getting into that posisiont, isometric holding in that position and then a counter movement squat with med. balls.  never go to spinal loading until they can hit this position, hold it and then do it with med. ball or DBs.

planks are a good assessment.

set up a template and put them in groups depending on what they need (from their assessment).  Have remedial work, etc..


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

^Thanks, all good stuff. I will take it all into consideration.

There will only be 4 guys, so there won't be a need for grouping. 4 is a good number because I can really work with them individually alot easier.

btw this is a little off topic, but I was wondering about it.
If you are an endurance athlete do you ideally want to have a minimal amount of muscle mass? Because wouldn't more muscle mass mean more oxygen deliver to it throught the body, therefore you would gas quicker? I know there are other variables that are probably more important, but I was wondering.


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2007)

Good luck you spindoctor: more PR than a publicity company.  It won't take you long to show those young whipper snappers the error of their ways.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

^ As long as I am fixing them more than I am screwing them up. 

Only joking.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 21, 2007)

youre such a stupid little bitch... but i love it.... sean and i are going on a date to the tool concert... arent you jealous


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^Thanks, all good stuff. I will take it all into consideration.
> 
> There will only be 4 guys, so there won't be a need for grouping. 4 is a good number because I can really work with them individually alot easier.
> 
> ...



4 is a great number.

I'll be writing more blog entries about youth strength and conditioning so stay tuned for that.

depends on how much muscle you are talking about.  i mean, if you look at the elite marathon runners and cyclists, they are all lean and have muscle.  granted they are lighter and skinnier and not built like a bb'er or anything.  but, their muscle to fat ratio is very good.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 21, 2007)

What about assessing their flexibility with some basic stretches and teaching them some basic yoga positions. Also, just watching their posture when they stand, walk, and BW squat can be good too. Seeing how well they can balance when they perform BW lunges and one leg RDL's will tell you a lot too. I think this is what funk does with some of his clients.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> What about assessing their flexibility with some basic stretches and teaching them some basic yoga positions. Also, just watching their posture when they stand, walk, and BW squat can be good too. Seeing how well they can balance when they perform BW lunges and one leg RDL's will tell you a lot too. I think this is what funk does with some of his clients.



right, I do the BW overhead squat (either nothing in their hands or a dowl) and assess movement and flexibility.

I do flexibility testing.

I occasionally do a single leg squat test.

I do a cook hip lift test.

I do a plank

I do push ups set to my cadence to assess shoulder movement.

I have them walk with their shoes off and shirts off to assess posture (the whole test can and should be done with shoes off......you can do the whole test with the shirt off also.....the push up test would be a good one with the shirt off to watch scapular movement).


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> right, I do the BW overhead squat (either nothing in their hands or a dowl) and assess movement and flexibility.
> 
> I do flexibility testing.
> 
> ...



What does it tell you if someone is shaking (having trouble keeping still) while doing a plank? Weak core?


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

all great stuff, I will be awaiting those blog entries.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd be willing to consult with you on the phone if you want (for $100/hr..hahaha..j/king).

shiz- it could be that they have a weak core and their muscles are spasming because they are working like crazy to hold position.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I'd be willing to consult with you on the phone if you want (for $100/hr..hahaha..j/king).
> 
> shiz- it could be that they have a weak core and their muscles are spasming because they are working like crazy to hold position.



I'd like that.
I'll give you a PM.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2007)

"When I started on Fufu's personal training program I couldn't do one pushup on my own, now I'm busting out PR's just like Fu. Thanks Ab roller ... I mean Fufu."

 Tallcall - personal Endorsement


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

lawl sweet


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Whenever P offers free sessions.....I would take em. 


Whats up Fufu?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whenever P offers free sessions.....I would take em.



Amen!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

I wish i lived in Arizona that way i could get assessed by funk and have him be my trainer!


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2007)

I played tennis today about 1 1/2 hours. It was mostly doubles, so in other words, it sucked.

Going to go swim/stretch now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2007)

Good to see you being active keeps ya lean and happy!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 24, 2007)

im pissed... i just wanted to let everyone know... fufu is a fucking two timing BITCH... I hate him, the slut is so dead to me, I cannot believe him - fufu is a bitch!


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2007)

lol

that's good herman.


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2007)

are you just jealous that I can pleasure Sean in ways you cannot even begin to imagine?!

Well I'll let you in on a little secret - warm truffles and Nigerian horny goat weed


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 24, 2007)

dont laugh about it you stupid twat... youre done for


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 24, 2007)

the wall on which the prophets wrote, is cracking at the seems...


----------



## tallcall (Jun 24, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> the wall on which the prophets wrote, is cracking at the seems...



Can't the four of us just kiss and make up?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> are you just jealous that I can pleasure Sean in ways you cannot even begin to imagine?!
> 
> Well I'll let you in on a little secret - warm truffles and Nigerian horny goat weed







AndrewSS said:


> dont laugh about it you stupid twat... youre done for




Hahaha you guys are such faggots.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 24, 2007)

i yearn


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 24, 2007)

Now hes getting cocky lol



fufu said:


> are you just jealous that I can pleasure Sean in ways you cannot even begin to imagine?!
> 
> Well I'll let you in on a little secret - warm truffles and Nigerian horny goat weed


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2007)

Played ultimate frisbee today for over 3 hours and I only ate once. I am gonna pack down another two big meals probably before bed.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Now hes getting cocky lol



  "cocky" 

Or, is he a little "testy?"


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2007)

tallcall said:


> "cocky"
> 
> Or, is he a little "testy?"



LOL good catch!


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2007)

swam/stretching for a while today.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 26, 2007)

Fuster, when do you start to train those four students?


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2007)

July 9th


----------



## tallcall (Jun 27, 2007)

Are you going to make them call you "Master Fu?"


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't reveal my secret identity to them.


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2007)

Today's workout - 

flat bench press -
warm up
1x2 at 235 lbs I was sure to have three but I mind fucked myself 3/4 the way up, I don't know why I let it down
1x7 at 210 lbs *PR*

seated fly machine - 
1x12 at 195 lbs *PR*

front squat - 
warm up
1x15 at 175 lbs *PR*

leg press - 
1x20 at 375 lbs

hammer strength high row - 
2x12 each side at x2 3 plates + 10 lbs *PR*

pull through 3 second isometric at bottom- 
2x6 at 205 lbs

reverse cable fly 5 second isometric at back- 
1x6 each side at 30 lbs 
1x6 each side at 20 lbs

damn that was tough

leg press calve raises - 
2x10 at 335 lbs

olympic bar curls - 
1x13 at 95 lbs *PR*

overhead cable two handed elbow extension -
1x12 at 140 lbs *PR*

done, dissapointed in bench press. I may have had 8 on the second set but I had no spotter and didn't want to risk it. I was planning on having a really solid 2x3 with 235, but I guess I should work back up to the heavier stuff. Maybe I wasn't as strong because of my crappy diet the past week or maybe coming back from a week off or maybe it was just one of those days.

front squat was tough and I still don't feel comfortable under the bar. I don't know why but I just don't feel confident anymore on squats. Depth was great and form stuck but just don't feel good.

I need to find some new shit to do.

Time to go stretch and shit.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> done, dissapointed in bench press.



Trade you?



You did good, man.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

That looks like a good wo why are you so worried. OMG you didn't pr on all of your exercises. lol Be happy, think dirty thoughts.  

What exercise are you wanting to replace, what are you sick of?


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2007)

Front and back squats. Maybe bench press, but I will see how I feel next week.

It really wasn't a bad workout looking back but whatev, I just feel like I should have had the bench.

The chain weighted belt is also gone so I can't do belt squats anymore which pisses me off. Also Bulgarian squats are just really tough as well, I don't know if I want to do those. I feel like a pussy but at the same time I want to enjoy myself.


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Trade you?
> 
> 
> 
> You did good, man.



thanks.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

I feel like a pussy

You are, look at your avi! 

What about doing pistols off a bench and DB front squats, and one leg sled presses for a change?
Decline DB bench, incline DB fly's, rolling med ball push ups...
Just some ideas.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 27, 2007)

I only hope that some of my workouts meet the high level you set for the rest of us! Go Pussycat, Go!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

Go fuster you got some good Prs man!


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2007)

baker - good ideas, I have got my flexability up for pistols again. 

thanks guys


----------



## goob (Jun 28, 2007)

well well fu.  I would be disapointed in a poorly 210 lb bench too.


If i could even lift that much.....

Good shit.  Seems you're monsterous full body workouts are giving me some great ideas for my next program.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2007)

lol,

I had a dream last night that I was training those four kids. The coach was being a complete dick to and and noone was listening. The equipment was shitty and everyone kept going their seperate ways.

To sum it up, the kids started breaking the walls down and playing with dolls and the coach and I were throwing pop rocks and pepper into each others eyes.


----------



## goob (Jun 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol,
> 
> I had a dream last night that I was training those four kids. The coach was being a complete dick to and and noone was listening. The equipment was shitty and everyone kept going their seperate ways.
> 
> To sum it up, the kids started breaking the walls down and playing with dolls and the coach and I were throwing pop rocks and pepper into each others eyes.


 
That dream is your deep seated psycholoical fears mirroring you're real life projected fears.   You see, you represent the coach, which is you're fear of teaching, and you're fear of failure.  But we all know one thing.....

Fu-manchu will never fail......


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2007)

good observation dr goobafreud


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2007)

played tennis for about 45 minutes today.

Backhand got alot better since my last session, almost lost my forehand completley. Then by the last 10 minutes my back and forehand joined in harmonious accurate shottage.
Time to go stretch and swim.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol,
> 
> I had a dream last night that I was training those four kids. The coach was being a complete dick to and and noone was listening. The equipment was shitty and everyone kept going their seperate ways.
> 
> To sum it up, the kids started breaking the walls down and playing with dolls and the coach and I were throwing pop rocks and pepper into each others eyes.



Nothing to worry about fuster, you're just losing your mind.  But all is not lost. 
All you need to do is swim one complete length under water without surfacing and all you worries will turn into a magical dolphin named Bullwinkle.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> played tennis for about 45 minutes today.
> 
> Backhand got alot better since my last session, almost lost my forehand completley. Then by the last 10 minutes my back and forehand joined in harmonious accurate shottage.
> Time to go stretch and swim.



Your back and forehand joined in harmony? Is that some kind of Kama Sutra pose? Also, there is a lot of "stretching" and "swimming" going on here, is there anything we ought to know? 

All of these Freudian slips while you're talking (and dreaming) about training these kids  I'm worried about you man.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2007)

ease your mind and take the words like warm milk into your brain


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> ease your mind and take the words like warm milk into your brain


----------



## tallcall (Jun 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> ease your mind and take the words like warm milk into your brain



Mreeooww


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> ease your mind and take the words like warm milk into your brain



Ewwwww...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 29, 2007)

dear fufu... I miss you


----------



## goob (Jun 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> good observation dr goobafreud


 
no, it was cod-bollocks i made up to try and freak you out.  Haha, should have known the fu is immune to such weak attempts.....


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2007)

Today's workout - 

total body

standing overhead strict press - 
warm up 
1x10 at 135 lbs *PR*
1x8 at 135 lbs, 20 second rest, +2 push press

chin ups - 
1x8 bw

standing low cable unilateral row - 
3x8 each side at 110 lbs *PR*

band push ups - 
2x6 with average jump stretch band *PR*

conventional deadlift -
2x10 at 265 lbs

leg press -
2x20 at 380 lbs

olympic bar curls - 
1x5 at 115 lbs *PR*

standing overhead cable two handed elbow extension - 
1x12 at 150 lbs *PR*

leg press calve raise - 
2x15 at 295 lbs

yay. Glad to accomplish that. I was so tired afterwards. Sweat so much.

I am switching to upper/lower x4 a week starting monday in order to prioritize certain lifts. I'll go back to the lower daily volume. I have been rehabing my lower body for a while doing lighter deadlifts and squats for high reps and it is about time lower has its own day.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 29, 2007)

Baby, you amaze me!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 29, 2007)

BTW when are you getting DoW so sean and I can pwn you


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2007)

ty

and

I need to conserve cash monies.

also - steam decided to stop working and bf II is freezing on me again so I am close to giving up hope on gaming.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2007)

Time to play tennis, lawl. I'm gonna be so tired tonight.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 29, 2007)

Good workout! 

I've never played Battlefield 2, still a 1942 fan, I also used to get into Counterstrike. Now I spend most of my time at work, school, fixing things at home, or in the gym (I like it because there is no time to idle and start thinking about things). But it sounds like your plate is full too, and it looks like you're having a lot of fun with it, good job.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

5 PRs in one session!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 29, 2007)

Stellar overhead pressing. I am certain that your OH Press 1RM is more than your current bodyweight. Hell of a job there!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> ty
> 
> and
> 
> ...



make it happen shit dick  (thanks seany babe)


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 29, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> make it happen shit dick  (thanks seany babe)



I can't believe you stole my f$#*ing insult!


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Good workout!
> 
> I've never played Battlefield 2, still a 1942 fan, I also used to get into Counterstrike. Now I spend most of my time at work, school, fixing things at home, or in the gym (I like it because there is no time to idle and start thinking about things). But it sounds like your plate is full too, and it looks like you're having a lot of fun with it, good job.



ty

I play to play DOD, but my cpus is all jacked up gaming wise, I don't know why.



Witchblade said:


> 5 PRs in one session!




  




KelJu said:


> Stellar overhead pressing. I am certain that your OH Press 1RM is more than your current bodyweight. Hell of a job there!



thanks, I was really happy with it. I don't know if I could overhead press over 205. My heaviest was 2x3 at 165 and that was tough.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2007)

sean and andrew, while don't you relieve your sexual tension oin eachother.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2007)

played 2 1/2 hours of tennis. It was really fun and I was on my game today. My knees are thrashed though.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 29, 2007)

get on your knees bitch and suck my dick!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 30, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> get on your knees bitch and suck my dick!



Where are your manners? It should say: "Get on your knees bitch and suck my dick, *please*!"


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2007)

weight is 204.5 today.

Went down a little even though I packed 6 good meals in yesterday. I am assuming it was because I sweat so much yesterday.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 30, 2007)

Way to go kitty cat!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> weight is 204.5 today.
> 
> Went down a little even though I packed 6 good meals in yesterday. I am assuming it was because I sweat so much yesterday.



You're a total fatass!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 30, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> You're a total fatass!



 Man Fufu, you need to show this guy off with your total awesomeness. Give him a good spanking for me too!


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> You're a total fatass!



that's actually light weight for me son



tallcall said:


> Man Fufu, you need to show this guy off with your total awesomeness. Give him a good spanking for me too!



I'll get him, when he least expects it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 1, 2007)

my name is fufu, I wont buy DoW... cause im a loser


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> my name is fufu, I wont buy DoW... cause im a loser



my name is andrew, I enjoy melting cheese on my genitals and taking photos of it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 1, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> my name is fufu, I wont buy DoW... cause im a loser



QFT we try to reach out to you and include you but you don't participate...


----------



## tallcall (Jul 2, 2007)

I've been out of the loop for a while, gaming wise. Are you guys talking about Warhammer 4000: Dawn of War? I normally like to play the Command and Conquer series (Especially Red Alert 2!) over any other real-time strategy out there. To me, the history of the series is more important, just my opinion though.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 2, 2007)

Chaos Marines FTW!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2007)

Warhammer FTW!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 2, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I've been out of the loop for a while, gaming wise. Are you guys talking about Warhammer 4000: Dawn of War? I normally like to play the Command and Conquer series (Especially Red Alert 2!) over any other real-time strategy out there. *To me, the history of the series is more important*, just my opinion though.



Why would that matter? It's about gameplay, doing things differently, moving the genre forward, etc not cheap sequel cash-ins. All of C&C are pretty much the same gameplay wise.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 2, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Why would that matter? It's about gameplay, doing things differently, moving the genre forward, etc not cheap sequel cash-ins. All of C&C are pretty much the same gameplay wise.



Change is good, but not always great. Too much change can either confuse or, sometimes, anger the dedicated fanbase (rocky cashflow, or no cashflow in some cases). It is possible that it would attract new people, but as we sometimes say, if the program is still working, why change it?

Besides all of that, I think that Westwood, now EA has done a good job moving the series forward, not always new gameplay, but pretty good story-lines. The only reason I liked Doom 3 was the relatively immersive story and atmosphere, not the shooting and graphics (unless you count the atmospheric visuals and stuff flying at you from nowhere, those were cool too). I really liked listening to the journal entries and hearing the prologue. Again, me being a total nerd


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

warm up

power clean - 60 second RI
1x3 135
1x3 155
1x3 165

front squats, ATG, 1 second pause in the hole - RI 90 seconds
5x5 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL's - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each leg at x2 50 lbs *PR*

turkish get ups - 45 second RI between sides
1x3 each side at 40 lbs *PR*

unilateral leg extension, 3 second eccentric - 60 second RI
2x8 each side at 90 lbs

total workout time - 45 minutes

stretch

Good workout. I may try unilateral RDL's with a barbell next week.

Today I worked out at 5:15 am, my schedule got flipped upside down after a night of drinking over the weekend. I rarely drink, so it really kicked me in the ass.


----------



## Nate K (Jul 3, 2007)

unilateral DB RDL's - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each leg at x2 50 lbs PR

very Nice.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2007)

ty

I hadn't done them in a while, pretty tough. My lower back was tight after that.


----------



## goob (Jul 3, 2007)

WTF is a Turkish get-up??


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 3, 2007)

Holding a dumbell straight up, lie on the ground. Your arm should be perpendicular to the floor. Now get up while keeping your arm perpendicular to the floor.

Sort of a overall body/core exercise.

Nice front squats btw.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

Turkish Getups are one of the hardest things ive ever attempted, lol. I just cant get them. Mad respect for those!

Hows it going, Fu?


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Holding a dumbell straight up, lie on the ground. Your arm should be perpendicular to the floor. Now get up while keeping your arm perpendicular to the floor.
> 
> Sort of a overall body/core exercise.
> 
> Nice front squats btw.



exactly

thanks


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Turkish Getups are one of the hardest things ive ever attempted, lol. I just cant get them. Mad respect for those!
> 
> Hows it going, Fu?



Thanks, they are tough. The hardest part for me is keeping my shoulder stable.

I'm alright. Trying to record another song and keep sane.  

Ever have a good idea for a song and after hours straight of recording it you are so sick of hearing it because you have played it over and over and over and over and over and over and over

and over x923?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks, they are tough. The hardest part for me is keeping my shoulder stable.
> 
> I'm alright. Trying to record another song and keep sane.
> 
> ...



My director used to have us play a jazz mix, a blues mix, then another jazz mix. At first I loved the first jazz mix (String of Pearls and Caravan) and hated the blues mix (mostly Blues in the Night), but after weeks of rehearsing I hated the first jazz mix and started to love the intricate nature of the Blues mix and the second Jazz mix (I forgot what was in this one, only performed a few times).


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

^ what was that for?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ what was that for?



A High school field show we were doing. We rehearsed all summer and 4 days a week during the regular term on the first two mixes, then the rest of the semester was spent trying to get the third mix up and running, so it only played a few times.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

DB band floor press - RI 90 seconds
5x8 at x2 50 lbs + light jump stretch band *PR* first time doing these

prone unilateral rows - RI 75 seconds
5x8 each side at 50 lbs *PR* first time doing these

50 lbs was too light, and I was going prone on the edge of a couch, not comfortable

band face pulls 10 second isometric at full retraction - RI 105 seconds
1x3 with light jump stretch band
super set w/
band rows - 1x15
x2

DB lying elbow extensions single arm - RI 75 seconds
2x5 each side at 40 lbs *PR*

band curls single arm - RI 75 seconds
1x12 each side with light jump stretch band
1x12, 3 second eccentric on last three reps each side

total workout time - 40 minutes

stretch

I worked out in my basement today because the gym is closed for the first. I really liked those face pull isometrics.

Here is a video of the band DB floor press if you are interesting as to what it looks like.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Thanks, they are tough. The hardest part for me is keeping my shoulder stable.
> 
> I'm alright. Trying to record another song and keep sane.
> 
> ...



Lol, i know what you mean. This is why my songs are getting somewhat eclectic now, and why i tend to work on two or three songs at once.

Im nearly halfway done with the guitars on my album. Looking to finish the guitars by mid-late september then i can start on the other stuff. Finally.

I wanna get it done by this time next year.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

I can play my songs fine when I am just relaxing, the moment I press that record button I just tense up. I'm getting better at relaxing though. Sometimes I play the same 30 seconds like 30 times in a row. 

cool, is it all your work or are you recording with any one else?

I'd probably get frustrated recording with others. On the other hand I wish I could because I'd like to get some ideas other than my own to mesh with it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> I can play my songs fine when I am just relaxing, the moment I press that record button I just tense up. I'm getting better at relaxing though. Sometimes I play the same 30 seconds like 30 times in a row.
> 
> cool, is it all your work or are you recording with any one else?
> 
> I'd probably get frustrated recording with others. On the other hand I wish I could because I'd like to get some ideas other than my own to mesh with it.



Lol, everybody i know says the same thing about the record button. Its just because you dont care about mistakes with normal playing, but if its going to go into a recorded song, even the smallest mistake is noticable. It has to be in perfect time, the articulation has to be perfect, you cant accidently have any noise when you pull up off the strings in between riffs etc.

Its a friggin nightmare.

And yeah, most of it is me. Im writing, doing guitars, bass, keyboards, drum programming, and half the vocals. I have a friend doing the othe half of the vocals, another friend doing guitar solos, and my girlfriend is playing violin.

Different ideas is good sometimes, but you have to sacrifice control over the project to some degree which i dont like doing really


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

> Here is a video of the band DB floor press if you are interesting as to what it looks like.




fancy gym you got there.

nice legs too....do those things come with a tint on them?  They are very white and shiny!


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

^ that is the tint! that's as dark as they will get.


----------



## katt (Jul 4, 2007)

I saw someone do the band press the other day at the gym.. he was using a bar.  I had never seen that before - must be good because of the constant resistance!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 4, 2007)

hey babe... you missed out like a skank


----------



## Nate K (Jul 4, 2007)

fufu.  How do I delete pics in my gallery, I want to put some new ones up.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 4, 2007)

Fukison is tomorrow your first day you start to train those kids? If so break a leg! Keep us updated, I'm interested in what you are going to get them to do.
P.S. Looking strong as ever. Meow, meow.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

Fukison......


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2007)

Fukison?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

Fukison is the word they always say on Iron Chef, when they want to ask a question......

lol....

"Fukison, what is FuFu, planning to cook with those shitake mushrooms and the white wine sauce?"


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Here is a video of the band DB floor press if you are interesting as to what it looks like.



If you're doing floor presses with DB's I'd recommend trying a neutral grip.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Fukison is tomorrow your first day you start to train those kids? If so break a leg! Keep us updated, I'm interested in what you are going to get them to do.
> P.S. Looking strong as ever. Meow, meow.





For sure! We want to know how it went. I bet training can be one of the most rewarding things you can do.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

It won't happen until the 9th, I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

Nate K said:


> fufu.  How do I delete pics in my gallery, I want to put some new ones up.



There is a little white box labeled you click, it says delete photo next to it. It is below the picture a bit.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

conventional deadlifts - RI 90 seconds
warm up
5x5 at 275 lbs

leg press - RI 2 1/2 minutes
2x20 at 395 lbs

unilateral leg curl 3 second eccentric - RI 60 seconds
2x8 each leg at 105 lbs

saxons - RI 60 seconds
1x10 at x2 10 lbs
1x10 at x2 12.5 lbs *PR* first time doing these

pool/stretch

Good workout, it was pretty quick, forgot to look how much time it was.

Minor glute discomfort on the deadlifts. I have been lax with stretching the past few days. Lax as in, no stretching at all. However, when I got in the pool to stretch afterwards it seems like my flexibility got a little better.


----------



## katt (Jul 6, 2007)

What are saxon's???


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2007)

Then you go back to neutral position. They are mega hard for me.


----------



## katt (Jul 6, 2007)

Would these have a tendency to widen your waist??


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Would these have a tendency to widen your waist??



They do for me.


Good to see you getting that deadlift back up there fufu!


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2007)

Technically, yes. However, I don't know how noticible the muscles would hypertrophy. If you muscles are growing proportionally it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> They do for me.
> 
> 
> Good to see you getting that deadlift back up there fufu!



thanks, feels good to be back doing them. Gotta work my way back up the ladder, the weight I am using now is pretty damn light considering where I used to be.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks, feels good to be back doing them. Gotta work my way back up the ladder, the weight I am using now is pretty damn light considering where I used to be.



I know the feeling I'm stiff legging 215X5 and i can remember doing 250 oh well we'll bust ass together.....


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2007)

true story


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks, feels good to be back doing them. Gotta work my way back up the ladder, the weight I am using now is pretty damn light considering where I used to be.





You will be back to where you were in no time. Trust me on this. Muscle memory is no BS. you will get 500 this time around, so just stay focused.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice job cowboy.  When your glute gets better you could switch those legs presses for 20 rep squats. I like short intense workouts myself, get it, work hard and get out. 

When you swim are you doing lengths or just having fun? You make me want to swim... swim... swim.  I have not been in a pool in a long time... but I suck at swimming...  but I still like it.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks, feels good to be back doing them. Gotta work my way back up the ladder, the weight I am using now is pretty damn light considering where I used to be.



 The Master Fu takes defeats all obstacles in his way, such is the way of the Fu. 

You make us purrrrrrroud!


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You will be back to where you were in no time. Trust me on this. Muscle memory is no BS. you will get 500 this time around, so just stay focused.



thanks, I sure hope so.



Bakerboy said:


> Nice job cowboy.  When your glute gets better you could switch those legs presses for 20 rep squats. I like short intense workouts myself, get it, work hard and get out.
> 
> When you swim are you doing lengths or just having fun? You make me want to swim... swim... swim.  I have not been in a pool in a long time... but I suck at swimming...  but I still like it.



I just swim around, it is in my above ground pool at home. I just cool down and stretch in there.


tallcall said:


> The Master Fu takes defeats all obstacles in his way, such is the way of the Fu.
> 
> You make us purrrrrrroud!




meow


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

Outstanding as always Mr fu.  Those dealifts are great man.

Saxon's are a wierd one.  Should not be that taxing, but they always get a sweat on, with me anyway...


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Outstanding as always Mr fu.  Those dealifts are great man.
> 
> Saxon's are a wierd one.  Should not be that taxing, but they always get a sweat on, with me anyway...



I think it is because of the torque put on the lower trunk. Since I have long arms I believe that would make them harder. 

When your arms are overhead the weight is pretty far from your center of mass, and when that is traveling outwards, it gets really tough.

My hamstrings are really sore today, I don't think they have even felt this sore. They actually got sore yesterday, and I NEVER get sore on the day of training. My traps are abs are pretty sore too.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

flat bench press - 
warm up
2x10 at 190 lbs *PR*

seated fly machine -
1x10 at 200 lbs *PR*

standing unilateral cable rows - 
3x8 each side at 120 lbs *PR*

I really sit back on these standing rows

overhead cable 2 handed elbow extension - 
2x8 at 160 lbs *PR*

olympic bar curls - 
1x12 at 100 lbs *PR*

total workout time: ~30 minutes

pool/stretch

great workout. I am happy with all my numbers. I was going to standing overhead press today but my upper back and traps were so sore, so I opted to do the bench press. I also worked out today only 1 1/2 hours after waking, usually I wait to 2 1/2- 3 hours, so especially happy with that.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2007)

FuFu = PR


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2007)

yeehaw


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2007)

Man you got a really strong curl Prs everywhere as usual.


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2007)

Fufu, you are unstoppable.  PR's EVERY time. I think you must have perfect genetics for weight training.   
You just keep on going....


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> yeehaw


----------



## fufu (Jul 8, 2007)

you guys are too nice...


----------



## tallcall (Jul 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> you guys are too nice...



Yeah man, what they said!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> you guys are too nice...



I want you....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

So I decided to get past our differences.  You like men, I like women and that's that.  

In all seriousness though, you've got a new subscriber.  First things first, what do you use to record when you lift?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 9, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> So I decided to get past our differences.  You like men, I like women and that's that.
> 
> In all seriousness though, you've got a new subscriber.  First things first, what do you use to record when you lift?



Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> So I decided to get past our differences.  You like men, I like women and that's that.
> 
> In all seriousness though, you've got a new subscriber.  First things first, what do you use to record when you lift?



A pen/pencil and an index card.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2007)

My hammies are still fricken sore from friday, damn it!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

Why isn't that good?


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2007)

because I am training lower today and I don't feel as fresh as I would like.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

Your legs hurt and you're not feeling fresh... 



How long ago did you do your last leg workout?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> because I am training lower today and I don't feel as fresh as I would like.



My best Irish accent: So it's that fresh all over feelin you're looking for, is it? Well lad, Irish Springs has the power to freshen a man right up.

In other words, you need soap!


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Your legs hurt and you're not feeling fresh...
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago did you do your last leg workout?







fufu said:


> My hammies are still fricken sore from friday, damn it!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

fufu said:


>



That's the last time you make me look the fool!!!



Oh, and I picked up the lime green leather clown outfit that you asked me to wear tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> A pen/pencil and an index card.



I should have been more clear.  Record as in, video tape, not write down.

I want to start making a running log on youtube in addition to my journal here, similar to what you've done.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I should have been more clear.  Record as in, video tape, not write down.
> 
> I want to start making a running log on youtube in addition to my journal here, similar to what you've done.



I used a Sony snapshot camera with a video capability. I don't record my workouts though, now and then I will post something interesting, but rarely.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

front squats 1 second pause in hole - RI 90 seconds
warm up 
5x5 at 195 lbs 

DB unilateral RDL's - RI 2 1/2 minutes
3x10 at x2 55 lbs *PR*

Turkish getups - RI 45 seconds between sides
1x3 each side at 45 lbs *PR*

unilateral leg extensions 3 second eccentric - RI 60 seconds 
2x8 each side at 100 lbs

total workout time - ~45 minutes

pooly pool/stretch

good workout. I felt comfortable under the bar today and front squats felt easier this week than last with 10 more lbs on the bar. I stretched before and after.


----------



## Nate K (Jul 10, 2007)

Hip Hip hooray for front squats and their majesty, they have the "special" in my book.  I don't really have a book.


----------



## Nate K (Jul 10, 2007)

You should be back to front squating 700 in no time.  I enjoyed doing 185 again the other day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

God i can remember when you were front squatting at your heaviest that was some sic stuff. You gotta get back there soon.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Hip Hip hooray for front squats and their majesty, they have the "special" in my book.  I don't really have a book.






Nate K said:


> You should be back to front squating 700 in no time.  I enjoyed doing 185 again the other day.




I like front squats. 

I think I won't go back to back squats for a while.





Brutus_G said:


> God i can remember when you were front squatting at your heaviest that was some sic stuff. You gotta get back there soon.



I probably won't set a PR in that for a while. Gotta work my way back up. When I did 315 it was super hard and wrecked my patella tendons but I got it. Probably my proudest lift.


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

You have squatted 700 lbs???   Holly shit!


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

katt said:


> You have squatted *700* lbs??? Holly shit!


 
I'm sorry, I feel i have to step in here.......


There's another *0* missing from that number....




BTW, nice workout fu, that unilateral stuff looks real strong


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

Help me out....what are turkish getups?


----------



## Nate K (Jul 10, 2007)

Fufu one leg squats with a 700 pound vest


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Fufu one leg squats with a 700 pound vest



True fufu does 2000 pound squats.


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

ok, so yeah, I totally fell for that one..


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Help me out....what are turkish getups?



They are super tough!






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2007)

Tommarow at 5:45 pm is my first session with the kids. 

I wrote out a mission statement sort of thing for the coach so he gets a view of the training methods/philosphies that I'll be using. Just to get him a basic idea about what I am about. 

Probably spend all of tommarow assessing the kids' movements and physical characteristics that will have to be considered before moving on......


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2007)

Got to talk with the coach, and figure what sort of goals he wants set (of course will a little help from myself). Also need to set out dates and a schedule for these guys. Tommarow will probably be alot of logistics.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> They are super tough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah they are tough.

I actually do them a bit different from that video. I kick the contralateral leg up, use that momentum to get my hand supporting myself and my hips flexed, then get into squat position, squat up, then squat down. He kinda split squats up.

I may try those that way.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi 

do me


----------



## tallcall (Jul 11, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Hi
> 
> do me



See Fufu, now both of us want your "special services!"


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> yeah they are tough.
> 
> I actually do them a bit different from that video. I kick the contralateral leg up, use that momentum to get my hand supporting myself and my hips flexed, then get into squat position, squat up, then squat down. He kinda split squats up.
> 
> I may try those that way.



I dont think it matters the exact way you do them, ive seen loads of different variations. As long as you get the weight up there some how, and dont injure the shit out of yourself, haha.

Im gonna have to try them again, my shockingly poor performance the last time i did them haunts my dreams...


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I dont think it matters the exact way you do them, ive seen loads of different variations. As long as you get the weight up there some how, and dont injure the shit out of yourself, haha.
> 
> Im gonna have to try them again,* my shockingly poor performance the last time i did them haunts my dreams*...



lol

practice makes perfect!


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Hi
> 
> do me






tallcall said:


> See Fufu, now both of us want your "special services!"



I'm out of comission with a metacarpal injury.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

flat bench - 
warm up 
1x12 at 185 lbs *PR*
1x11 at 185 lbs

didn't expect to get 12 reps, but I actually have had it. I didn't want to risk it not having a spotter.

machine seated fly - 
1x10 at 210 lbs *PR*

DB single arm row - 
3x5 each side at 120 lbs *PR*

reverse cable flies 3 second isometric - 
2x5 each side at 35 lbs 

machine preacher curls -
1x9 right arm, 1x8 left arm at 80 lbs
1x9 each arm at 80 lbs 

overhead single arm cable elbow extension -
1x8 right arm at 85 lbs *PR*
1x6 left arm at 85 lbs 

yay, first time doing DB rows in a while. I haven't done them in a while for a couple reasons. 1.) It used to bother my glute 2.) The DB's don't go heavy enough so I have to duct tape small plates to it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2007)

So many PRs!  So beautiful!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 11, 2007)

Great wo champ. 

That's pretty hardcore of you to duct tape extra plates to your DB's. 
You could always do one arm rows with a BB.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great wo champ.
> 
> That's pretty hardcore of you to duct tape extra plates to your DB's.
> You could always do one arm rows with a BB.



His real identity is Macgyver!


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So many PRs!  So beautiful!



lol, it was a beaut. 


Bakerboy said:


> Great wo champ.
> 
> That's pretty hardcore of you to duct tape extra plates to your DB's.
> You could always do one arm rows with a BB.



I had thought about the barbell. You've done it - does it turn into a balance act?


tallcall said:


> His real identity is Macgyver!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow you right up there next to D in your rowing fufu gj man.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 11, 2007)

I had thought about the barbell. You've done it - does it turn into a balance act?

No. It's not that bad.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

So are you certified now?


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I had thought about the barbell. You've done it - does it turn into a balance act?
> 
> No. It's not that bad.



cool


Double D said:


> So are you certified now?



no


----------



## tallcall (Jul 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> I'm out of comission with a metacarpal injury.



So was BigDyl right then, you need a new Johnson Rod? I wonder if Walmart sells them?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice work all around. How is your personal training going?


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

had the first sessions with those guys today. I basically just met them. I was assesing them but the air was so humid and it was lightly raining and my paper turned to moosh. The ink was splotched all over the place. Now we are setting up a time on tues. to do the assessment etc.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

Are you going to get certified?


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

eventually


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

You know what question is coming next.....do you know which cert?


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

not sure at this point. may get cscs after I graduate college, may get nasm during school (or do you need a degree for that?) or pursue a masters or phd and skip certs, orrrrrrrrrrr live under a bridge and sell my pubic hair.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

No you dont need a degree for the NASM. Alot of places wont hire you without a cert no matter how many years of college you got! Now thats ridiculous!


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmmm, kinda of a good idea though. There there arent that many training specific classes in my major and most of them are electives.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 12, 2007)

when is my next one on one session....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> when is my next one on one session....



When do you want it?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm thinking that Andrew would like to schedule a private session with you. Maybe some of us could watch, for educational purposes of course.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2007)

^ this isn't biology class!


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

conventional deadlifts - RI 2 minutes (last 2 sets were 2 1/2 minutes)
warm up 
5x5 at 285 lbs

double overhand grip still holding strong.

leg press - RI 3 minutes
1x20 at 405 lbs
1x20 at 420 lbs *PR*

unilateral leg curl 3 second eccentric - RI 60 seconds
2x6 each leg at 115 lbs

saxon's - RI 60 seconds
2x12 each side at x2 10 lbs *PR*

yay

deadlifts were tough today. That is what happens when you take 5 months of doing them. Still working my way back up to where I used to be. Going to make the transition to sumo stance soon and probably lower the volume. 

Time to stretch.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> lower
> 
> ...



Nice workout fuster. 

Now as for that private session, we're just interested in getting some ...er... "special training" from you.


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice PR's   

I like the sumo style stance on the deads.. my favorite


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Nice workout fuster.
> 
> Now as for that private session, we're just interested in getting some ...er... "special training" from you.



thanks

and special training will cost you...your dignity and $$$



katt said:


> Nice PR's
> 
> I like the sumo style stance on the deads.. my favorite




ty Katt. I am alot strong doing them sumo stance. I remember I went from 315 for 2 reps with convention to 415 for a single only a month or so after switching to sumo stance.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 14, 2007)

My dignity is kind of cheap these days


----------



## goob (Jul 14, 2007)

Good work fu-cker.  



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> saxon's - RI 60 seconds
> 2x12 each side at x2 10 lbs *PR*



Ha! Finally something I beat you at!!!!  

Those 5x 5 deadlifts look savage.


----------



## Nate K (Jul 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks
> 
> I am alot strong doing them sumo stance. I remember I went from 315 for 2 reps with convention to 415 for a single only a month or so after switching to sumo stance.




Wowzers...thats a huge jump. That sumo really helps you out.  I think I'm built for the conventional style only, sumos tear me up


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Good work fu-cker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, saxon's are really tough for me.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

strict standing overhead press - 
warm up
2x8 at 140 lbs *PR*

standing unilateral low cable row - 
3x8 each side at 127.5 lbs *PR*

hammer strength seated bench -
1x10 at x2 90 lbs *PR* first time doing this
1x8 at x2 90 lbs 

face pulls - 
1x15 at 105 lbs *PR*
1x10 at 105 lbs

cable lateral raises -
1x6 each side at 45 lbs *PR* super set w/
1x5 each side at 25 lbs 3 second isometric at top

done

last rep on overhead press was quite hard, but I grinded through. I was going to do weighed push ups but my workout buddy didn't go today, so I went with a machine I'd never used. Workout was pretty short, about 35 minutes.

time to stretch


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 14, 2007)

You should be proud fufu your OHP is really strong and thats high reps!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> strict standing overhead press -
> warm up
> 2x8 at 140 lbs *PR*


Impressive standing presses fufu  .


----------



## tallcall (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, those over head presses are awesome.

How has it been training those other kids?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 14, 2007)

Fukison is all man.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You should be proud fufu your OHP is really strong and thats high reps!



ty, I'd like to be pressing 185 for a few reps. 


JerseyDevil said:


> Impressive standing presses fufu  .



thanks, do you find them easier sitting down?\


tallcall said:


> Yeah, those over head presses are awesome.
> 
> How has it been training those other kids?



just one day, all that happened was that one post I made a couple days ago. This tuesday is the next date.


Bakerboy said:


> Fukison is all man.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 14, 2007)

For some reason I can't stop watching this...she's good.





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah she is


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

Dang Fufu.. that's some impressive work!


----------



## goob (Jul 16, 2007)

Holy fook Fu-chando, those Unilateral cable rows are awesome...


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks dewds, I do what I can.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks dewds, I do what I can.



And then some 

Hows things, Fu?


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2007)

^ working a new job, I am probably having another sessions with those kiddies today. oh yeah, trying to make another song too.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ working a new job, I am probably having another sessions with those kiddies today. oh yeah, trying to make another song too.



Make one about us.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

flat bench press - 
1x6 at 220 lbs *PR*
1x5 at 220 lbs

single arm DB row - 
2x15 each side at 100 lbs *PR*

machine shoulder press - 
2x7 at 209 lbs *PR*

unilateral cable pulldown - 
2x10 each side at 90 lbs *PR*

reverse cable flies 3 second isometric -
1x5 each side at 40 lbs
1x4 each side at 40 lbs + 1 each w/o isometric

machine curls - 
1x12 at 90 lbs

piston push downs - 
1x15 each arm with light jump stretch band

I had the band choked pretty high up so alot of tension at the bottom. 

stretch

gut workout. I was a bit dissapointed in my bench, I thought I had three sets of 6 reps in me, looks like if I want to start doing lower reps I'll have to work up to it. It sucks because I usually don't have a spot and it is hard going heavier without a hand off. 

I tried single arm rows with the barbell but it kept wavering around and hitting the ground, so I said fuck that. I don't know how you do it Bakerboy!


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

new pictorials in the gallery.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2007)

Lookin' lean fufu!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Lookin' lean fufu!!



I have to agree whats your secrete?


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Lookin' lean fufu!!



thank funkster, I've been feeling kinda pudgy recently, so that is nice to hear. 



Brutus_G said:


> I have to agree whats your secrete?



good genes, lol. I am naturally thin, so if I have the discipline to pound down those cals I can stay lean.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> new pictorials in the gallery.



All I can say is WOW!


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Make one about us.



I'm sure there is some IM inspiration in there floating around, since I am on here so much.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

Great wo fukison! Good lookin' pics too. 

For the BB rows- if you find the long bar too hard to balance then try it with an EZ curl bar.
If that still doesn't work then just load up one end of a long bar and stick the other end in the corner and row that way. Or tell your gym you are going to have to leave because their db's are too light for you.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great wo fukison! Good lookin' pics too.
> 
> For the BB rows- if you find the long bar too hard to balance then try it with an EZ curl bar.
> If that still doesn't work then just load up one end of a long bar and stick the other end in the corner and row that way. Or tell your gym you are going to have to leave because their db's are too light for you.



ugh! why didn't I think of the EZ curl bar, good call. Good ideas, I'll probably try those corner stickin' rows.


----------



## goob (Jul 17, 2007)

Fuck-fu!!!!  You must SLAY the pussy with a build/look like those pics.

Out-FU-cking-standing.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

^ lol, wowz! thanks


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2007)

Your progress is truely inspiring.  

PRs every time.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

thank wb. I can maintain setting PRs as long as I maintain eating a ton of food.

compliment overload today! I think my head may blow up! you guys are too nice. group hug!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> thank wb. I can maintain setting PRs as long as I maintain eating a ton of food.
> 
> compliment overload today! I think my head may blow up! you guys are too nice. group hug!



  Good job, and please don't explode, I'm getting good ideas from your journal!


----------



## goob (Jul 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> I think my head may blow


 
Thats not what Andrew said.....


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Thats not what Andrew said.....



Andrew hasn't said anything to me since role playing night...

I slipped him a roofie and had my sweet way with him, and then he gets all uppity the next morning saying I crossed the line! I was clearly playing the rapist and he was the innocent and vunerable shipping executive who had just been dumped by his wife, who incidently shared the same last name as my rapist character. Oh the irony!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

Look at those traps.. Christ.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Andrew hasn't said anything to me since role playing night...
> 
> I slipped him a roofie and had my sweet way with him, and then he gets all uppity the next morning saying I crossed the line! I was clearly playing the rapist and he was the innocent and vunerable shipping executive who had just been dumped by his wife, who incidently shared the same last name as my rapist character. Oh the irony!!!



It's obvious that next time you play, you have to let him have his way for a little while, then slip him the drugs!


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Look at those traps.. Christ.



ty

my traps seem to respond well to high volume. They are constantly being worked, nearly everywork out. 



tallcall said:


> It's obvious that next time you play, you have to let him have his way for a little while, then slip him the drugs!



Andrew is my bitch! He gets no say.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2007)

Did some steeeeeeretching today. My hammies have gotten so much more flexibilitity in the past several weeks of stretching. I'm still working my way towards lateral splits, I have made good progress on that as well.

I didn't train lower this past monday because friday's deadlifting aggrivated my glute a little bit, I am playing this safe. It feels alot better now. Tommarow I will do my front squat workout which doesn't bother my glute, then I will skip this weeks deadlift workout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 18, 2007)

YouTube Video









 Shaolin stretching


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2007)

wow!!


----------



## goob (Jul 18, 2007)

It cuts off before he gets hit by a golf ball.....


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 18, 2007)

goob said:


> It cuts off before he gets hit by a golf ball.....



 x 57666709600


----------



## tallcall (Jul 18, 2007)

That was cool! See fu, if you could do that, Andrew wouldn't know which direction you're coming from - you could def use this to your advantage!


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2007)

^ eff that, I'll just as soon knock him out with a large rock.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ eff that, I'll just as soon knock him out with a large rock.



Or you could do that. Feeling frisky tonight, huh?


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2007)

damn straight.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 18, 2007)

Mreeeeoooow! Puuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

front squats 1 second pause in hole - 2 minute RI
warm up
5x5 at 205 lbs

barbell unilateral RDL's -
3x10 each side at 120 lbs *PR*

Turkish getups - 
1x3 each side at 50 lbs *PR*

pooly/stretchy

ugh, tough workout.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

It looks tough... wish I had a pool at my gym.


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2007)

^ I actually used my above ground pool after I get home.

There is a pool at the gym too, but it I don't trust that water.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice workout, fufster!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

PR's! I like what I see.  Nonetheless, I was a bit startled by this:

"1 second pause in hole"

Correct me if I'm wrong, but are we on the same page here?


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice workout, fufster!



thanks DOMSinator


soxmuscle said:


> PR's! I like what I see.  Nonetheless, I was a bit startled by this:
> 
> "1 second pause in hole"
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but are we on the same page here?



ty

same page, surely. That damn pause makes quite a difference.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 19, 2007)

Great turkish get ups! PRfukison.


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

Good workout fu-ut-and-mouth.  Only 21 more posts to hit the 5000 mark.  Which surely must be the biggest journal in IM history.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great turkish get ups! PRfukison.



tanks, they were hard


goob said:


> Good workout fu-ut-and-mouth.  Only 21 more posts to hit the 5000 mark.  Which surely must be the biggest journal in IM history.



that wouldst be cool, when I first made this journal I didn't think many people would post in it.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 20, 2007)

Is there a prize for hitting 5000 posts?

I think the 5000th poster should get a trip to meet the master himself, Fufu, in action! Maybe include free dinner and a tour of the area included?


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2007)

they get to be my chalk boy/girl.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> they get to be my chalk boy/girl.



Note to self.....must... be... 5000th... poster...


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

push press - 
warm up
1x2 at 170 lbs
1x2 at 175 lbs
1x2 at 180 lbs *PR*

unilateral low cable row - 
3x8 each side at 135 lbs *PR*

hammer strength seated bench press - 
2x8 at x2 100 lbs *PR*

hammer strength high row - 
2x8 each at x2 3 plates + 25 lbs *PR*

cable lateral raises 3 second isometric at top - no rest between sets
2x5 each side at 30 lbs

overhead 2 handed cable elbow extension - 
1x15 at 130 lbs *PR*

seated curl machine - 
1x14 at 100 lbs

good.

First time in a long time doing push press, that is the most weight I have ever held overhead, the last set seemed the best.


----------



## goob (Jul 21, 2007)

More PR's!!!!!!

Fast forward 10 years and fu is green and huge.  At this rate it could happen, and when you mix it with his first steroid cycle you get....


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2007)

^ geez im gonna have huge hands! If I ever did try steroids, I would wait till I was done with college. ATM I have no desire to, nor do foresee one in the future unless doing so offers something constructive rather than just for the hell of it. I haven't ruled it out completely though.


----------



## goob (Jul 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ geez im gonna have huge hands! If I ever did try steroids, I would wait till I was done with college. ATM I have no desire to, nor do foresee one in the future unless doing so offers something constructive rather than just for the hell of it. I haven't ruled it out completely though.


 
I don't think Andrew will appreciate your huge hands.........especially in perspective.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 21, 2007)

YouTube Video









 Andrew asked me to send you this clip.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2007)

Push presses are looking mean fufu.  Nice pressing strength!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeeze Fufu, I think Andrew wants you bad!


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2007)

goob said:


> I don't think Andrew will appreciate your huge hands.........especially in perspective.



andrew would love huge fists plunging into his anus like a curious spelunker who has had one too many big macs.


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great film


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Push presses are looking mean fufu.  Nice pressing strength!



thanks, I was very happy with them.


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

I love that movie!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

front squat 1 second pause in hole - RI 2 minutes
5x3 at 215 lbs 

unilateral barbell RDL's - RI 2 1/2 minutes
3x10 each side at at 130 lbs *PR*

calf raises on leg press - RI 60 seconds
3x12 at 315 lbs

treadmill - 6 minutes at 4.0 pace
cycle - 4 minutes at 15/20 level interval

first time "doing cardio" in...umm..I can't remember.

time to stretch


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 23, 2007)

^  Nice front squats and RDL's captain. How is the training gig going?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice workout, fufu!


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^  Nice front squats and RDL's captain. How is the training gig going?



ty, my front squats don't feel as strong as they should but my RDL's have been pretty easy up to this point.

Training gig sucks. I tried to assess the kids one day, but it was outside, it was raining, ink was running all over my paper, and they weren't on a flat surface. I was like, "ok this isn't working, we have to set up another date somewhere indoors. So, we picked a potentional day. I kept the lines of communication open sending lots of emails, then on the day we thought may work, I get an email 30 minutes before the time they chose to meet. Unfortunatly, I didn't get the email until the next day because I went to sleep. I checked my email every 30 minutes for 8 hours that day, then of course when I stop checking I get the email. So yeah, that was super short notice and it didn't work out.

AND THEN! 

I got one saying they were meeting a certain day at 7 am. I would have been totally ready for it except I thought it said 7 pm. So I wrote an email apologizing and asking to set up another date, but the coach is not too good with keeping contact and I haven't heard since. So it sucks right now. It's just a hassle even getting this thing started.


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice workout, fufu!



tyty DOMS


----------



## tallcall (Jul 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> ty, my front squats don't feel as strong as they should but my RDL's have been pretty easy up to this point.
> 
> Training gig sucks. I tried to assess the kids one day, but it was outside, it was raining, ink was running all over my paper, and they weren't on a flat surface. I was like, "ok this isn't working, we have to set up another date somewhere indoors. So, we picked a potentional day. I kept the lines of communication open sending lots of emails, then on the day we thought may work, I get an email 30 minutes before the time they chose to meet. Unfortunatly, I didn't get the email until the next day because I went to sleep. I checked my email every 30 minutes for 8 hours that day, then of course when I stop checking I get the email. So yeah, that was super short notice and it didn't work out.
> 
> ...



Keep your spirits up man, it'll work out somehow!


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

5,001 posts in this journal! Damn now thats pretty awesome. I should be more like you and stick with one journal! 

Or you could be more like MJH and have a new one every third day....haha


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2007)

^ lol yeah, or that.

next stop, 10,000 posts!


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ lol yeah, or that.
> 
> next stop, 10,000 posts!



Right on buddy. You have made some fantastic gains. Keep it up!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 23, 2007)

I like reading Mike's journals (plural).


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2007)

The things I would eat out of Eliza Dushku's asshole...


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2007)

^ day old sushi?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ day old sushi?



Mmmmm....Suuuussshhhiiiii


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey, fufu.  Did I ever tell you how much I like your cat seaman?



You look mighty good in your newest photo, fufu!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hey, fufu.  Did I ever tell you how much I like your cat seaman?
> 
> 
> 
> You look mighty good in your newest photo, fufu!



Yes, Fufu looks Fu-tastic!


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hey, fufu.  Did I ever tell you how much I like your cat seaman?
> 
> 
> 
> You look mighty good in your newest photo, fufu!



no, but you did now and that is noted in my personal section of the captain's log.

and thanks.


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yes, Fufu looks Fu-tastic!



lawl, are you my new #1 fan? or are you just like that to all the guys? 

thanks buddy


----------



## tallcall (Jul 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, are you my new #1 fan? or are you just like that to all the guys?
> 
> thanks buddy



Well, I was going to ask Andrew if I could be his pedophile, but DOMS beat me to it, darn!  

I'm really BigDyl's number one fan, I think I tie with three or four other guys for the number one spot with you (Sean, Andrew, Goob, DOMS, maybe more).


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2007)

you are a busy man


----------



## tallcall (Jul 24, 2007)

^ Mrrrreeeoooowwwww


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ day old sushi?



I'd have to seriously consider it.  Dushku is the best looking female I've ever come across, I think... ha... 

Nah, it's a quote from Harold & Kumar.


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2007)

bullets! my only weakness!

Kumar? What, does that have three "u"s in it or something?

My name's Harold.

Harold, now that is a nice American name.


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Well, I was going to ask Andrew if I could be his pedophile, but DOMS beat me to it, darn!
> 
> I'm really BigDyl's number one fan, I think I tie with three or four other guys for the number one spot with you (Sean, Andrew, Goob, DOMS, maybe more).


 

Stop right there.   Don't include me in you're filthy 'Dyl worship group. 
He knows my place - as Lord & Master.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2007)

today's workout - 

upper

flat DB bench - 
warm up
2x7 at x2 95 lbs *PR*
1x5 at x2 95 lbs 

EZ bar single arm row - 
2x5 at 125 lbs *PR*

hammer strength overhead press - 
2x6 at x2 90 lbs *PR* first time doing this

unilateral cable pulldown - 
2x10 each side at 95 lbs *PR*

reverse cable flies 3 second isometric -
2x3 each side at 45 lbs 

close grip EZ bar curls - 
1x12 at 85 lbs

single arm DB overhead elbow extensions -
1x10 each arm at 35 lbs

cycle speed intervals - 10 minutes at level 12/20

stretch

I keep overshooting on my bench press stuff. EZ bar rows were awkward as fuck. Gym was crowded with a bunch of curl jockeys.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2007)

weight has stagnated at around 205-208 for a couple months now. I'm getting tired of eating so much. My glute got aggrivated again, not bad, but I am sick of having it nagging me. My lower body strength isn't where it used be. I don't feel natural walking around at 205. It's not that heavy, but for an ectomorph with a thin bone structure it is. I kind of feel like just cutting down to 185 with a entirely new set of goals. I want to be lighter just for the sake of feeling lighter. 

althought tommarow I could feel like gaining 20 more lbs and joining the circus.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice wo honey buns.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2007)

^ thanks crispy cream


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

mmmm.  gosh, how long has it been since I've had a Krispy Kreme???


----------



## KelJu (Jul 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> weight has stagnated at around 205-208 for a couple months now. I'm getting tired of eating so much. My glute got aggrivated again, not bad, but I am sick of having it nagging me. My lower body strength isn't where it used be. I don't feel natural walking around at 205. It's not that heavy, but for an ectomorph with a thin bone structure it is. I kind of feel like just cutting down to 185 with a entirely new set of goals. I want to be lighter just for the sake of feeling lighter.
> 
> althought tommarow I could feel like gaining 20 more lbs and joining the circus.




I know the feeling, bud. Maybe shot for a ripped up body since you have the genetics for it anyway. If you started cutting you would be shredded. Maybe give the legs 2 to 3 months of rest and the problem will go away. I had to take 3 months off for my shoulder to heal, and I am having to do it again. Don't hurt yourself jumping back in there too quickly on the heavy deadlifts.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 25, 2007)

katt said:


> mmmm.  gosh, how long has it been since I've had a Krispy Kreme???



I forgot what they taste like.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Stop right there.   Don't include me in you're filthy 'Dyl worship group.
> He knows my place - as Lord & Master.



No, I meant that we tie for number 1 on Fufu's fan list.  

I am BigDyl's number 1 fan


----------



## tallcall (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice workout Fu-nkadelic kitty! 

BTW - I forgot what diet soda tastes like, yet I don't miss it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2007)

katt said:


> mmmm.  gosh, how long has it been since I've had a Krispy Kreme???



I've never had one! Duncan Donuts, that is another story.


KelJu said:


> I know the feeling, bud. Maybe shot for a ripped up body since you have the genetics for it anyway. If you started cutting you would be shredded. Maybe give the legs 2 to 3 months of rest and the problem will go away. I had to take 3 months off for my shoulder to heal, and I am having to do it again. Don't hurt yourself jumping back in there too quickly on the heavy deadlifts.



thanks, that helps and gives me something to think about. I thought alot about this tonight but came up with nothing certain. I'm just gonna go with the flow and sleep on it.


tallcall said:


> Nice workout Fu-nkadelic kitty!
> 
> BTW - I forgot what diet soda tastes like, yet I don't miss it.



I gave up all soda for a long time, but I have been sipping a diet soda more and more often recently. ahhhh!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> I've never had one! Duncan Donuts, that is another story.
> 
> 
> thanks, that helps and gives me something to think about. I thought alot about this tonight but came up with nothing certain. I'm just *gonna go with the flow* and sleep on it.
> ...



You're going with the flow!


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

for the first time in my history of lifting weights my shoulders are exhibit DOMS! dun dun dun!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> for the first time in my history of lifting weights my shoulders are exhibit DOMS! dun dun dun!



Must be from all the pony presses.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 26, 2007)

What's wrong with lifting small horses? You guys do it all the time right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

hey fuf! long time no visit...#'s are looking good in here, brotha!
well...listen to your body...if it wants to be lighter...then go that route...


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks burner


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

OK! 

I know what I want to do now. I am going to get to the lowest bodyfat % I ever have I am going to lose weight, I don't know how much, but however much it takes. I have other major goals that will be addressed later.

I am no longer going to strive for strength PR's. My primary goal is lowering my bodyfat, not gaining strength. I have never really trained like this before. Not feeling like I have to hit a PR every workout is going to be a big load of my mind, and my body - hohoho! Although it will be strange not being as strong. I can always come back to strength training later. 

Now before I move onto my new goals, I am going to list some of my proud moments in the past 2+ years. 



475 lb deadlift at ~195 lbs
315 lb front squat
225x10 front squat
135x10 strict overhead press
165x3 strict overhead press
120x5 single arm rows
260 lb bench press
225x25 olympic back squat
325x4 PL squat
x2 100x6 flat DB press
x2 100x4 Bulgarian squats



Never hit that 2.5xbw deadlift. So close! Oh well, I was extremely happy with 475 regardless. 

Thanks for all the support everyone! You know who you are.

:sobbing: 

Ok, time to say bye to this journal. It was a good one!

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tallcall (Jul 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> OK!
> 
> I know what I want to do now. I am going to get to the lowest bodyfat % I ever have I am going to lose weight, I don't know how much, but however much it takes. I have other major goals that will be addressed later.
> 
> ...



   

I'll miss this journal!


----------



## Nate K (Aug 4, 2007)

are you still posting in this journal?


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok I am moving back to this journal. I am starting to train for strength again. For upper atleast. I will continue olympic lifts on lower days and try to work my lower days more specific to things that would help olympic lifting. 

I start back at Gold's today now that I am back at school. Hopefully they haven't fucked it up some more since I left. Haven't checked the weight in a while, I'll see what it is while at Gold's. I am also trying to put weight on again.


----------



## katt (Sep 5, 2007)

YAY!   Back to strength training!!!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 5, 2007)

Everything is right in the world again!


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2007)

w00t!

I am going to be weaker, but I am going to work towards a new flat bench 1RM PR. That is the nice thing about losing weight. You do lose some strength, but usually you end up having more strength at a lighter bw that before.


----------



## Nate K (Sep 5, 2007)

Will I fall over and kill myself if I do uni-lateral B.B. RDL's instead of D.B's


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2007)

lawl, no. I find it easier. actually.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok I am moving back to this journal. I am starting to train for strength again. For upper atleast.



You're back.  They always come back.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You're back.  They always come back.



yes indeed, all the old feelings came back, it is good.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

flat bench press -
warm up
3x5 at 205 lbs

incline DB press - 
2x8 at x2 75 lbs

single arm DB rows - 
3x5 each side at 100 lbs

unilateral cable pull down - 
1x10 each side at 97.5 lbs *PR*
1x10 right side, 1x8 left at 97.5

reverse cable flies - 
2x10 each side at 35 lbs

overhead single arm elbow extension -
1x10 each side at 50 lbs
1x10 right, 8 left at 50 lbs

bent over DB curls - 
2x10 each side at 35 lbs

good workout. I am weak compared to where I used to be. I have not trained low rep high RIs in a long time and it will take a bit to adapt back to that. Bench was very hard and rows were very easy. Weight was 196 at the gym which means I am probably around 193 right after waking up. That is 15 lbs I lost. On the upside, this workout was not tiring at all conditioning wise. The other plus is that more veins are exposed and I look ripped, haha.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Fufu  .  Your workouts are looking strong as usual.  Ah, the allure of moving the big weight....


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

power cleans - 
warm up
1x1 135
1x1 145
1x1 155
1x1 185
1x1 195
1x1 205 *PR*
3x3 at 135

front squats - 
1x5 135
1x5 185
1x5 205
1x5 225
1x5 235

sumo deadlifts - 
1x5 275
1x5 295
1x5 315

double overhand on all deadlifts, grip was very solid today.

calve raise machine - 
2x12 at 140
1x12 at 120

coc trainer -
2x45 second crush each hand
second crush each hand

on the second set my right hand opened up after high 30's and the left hand opened after low 30's, I was still squeezing hard till the end.

stretch

Awesome workout! This was the first time I used the university gym, it was not bad at all. Chalk is allowed, the olympic stations were sick, also rubber coated weights. Front squats were on today. So were deadlifts. I have not gone heavy in either of those in a while, it felt really good. I still have alot more in my deadlifts but I don't want to push it too hard. My 205 clean was better than my 195. I did not record RI's, but I went through this workout pretty fast with my partner. I am guessing the squats and deadlifts were between 90-120 seconds.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Fufu  .  Your workouts are looking strong as usual.  Ah, the allure of moving the big weight....



Ty, I hope to be getting back to setting some good PR's.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> *cock trainer *-
> 2x45 second crush each hand
> second crush each hand
> 
> on the second set my right hand opened up after high 30's and the left hand opened after low 30's, I was still squeezing hard till the end.



There, I fixed it for you.  

Was your partner BigDyl? This is just the kind of training that he specializes in (I should know, I'm also a client).


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

chin ups - 
3x8

weighted push ups - 
2x5 +90 lbs *PR*
1x12 +45 lbs

unilateral low cable rows - 
3x6 each side at 140 lbs *PR*

hammer strength bench press - 
1x8 each side at x2 70 lbs
1x4 each side at x2 70 lbs

weak!

face pulls -
2x12 at 90 lbs

seated DB curls - 
1x12 each arm at x2 40 lbs

overhead single arm db elbow extension - 
1x6 right arm, 1x4 left arm at 40 lbs superset w/
1x12 each arm at 25 lbs

stretch

ok workout


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like a good workout to me!

how are the fingertip pushups coming along?


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2007)

you have two PR's and call it an "ok" workout?  Looks good to me!    I've never tried weighted push ups.. where do you  put the weight?


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> looks like a good workout to me!
> 
> how are the fingertip pushups coming along?



thanks scar. 

I haven't done the fingertip push ups in a couple weeks. I hit my goal of 10 reps for that and my goals have changed a bit. I am training more exclusively for maximal strength now. I don't really have room to put them in.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2007)

katt said:


> you have two PR's and call it an "ok" workout?  Looks good to me!    I've never tried weighted push ups.. where do you  put the weight?



Well, it was a pretty good workout, but I am trying to start back where I left off and it was very hard. I didn't give that much room for myself to progress. I'll have to figure something else. 

Weighed pushups are great, I have my partner hold a DB on place on the back. It's easier to use plates up to 45 lbs, but from there on DB's seem to work better.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 9, 2007)

Your unilateral rows, front squats and your grip kick ass.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes Fufu, it is great to see you back at this! I know your numbers will be up there again.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Your unilateral rows, front squats and your grip kick ass.



well gee willies, thanks



tallcall said:


> Yes Fufu, it is great to see you back at this! I know your numbers will be up there again.



thanks, it's tought getting back into it, I gotta keep a solid mind.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

hang clean - 
5x1 at 180 lbs
3x3 at 135

last set of 180 was best

front squats - 
2x14 at 185 lbs *PR*

coc trainer -
1x60 second static crush each hand

stretch

good workout. I was sore in the hips, quads, calves and traps going into it so I didn't do too much. I am still getting back in the swing of upper/lower 4 times a week heavier. Front squats were solid, still had a bit left in those sets.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2007)

Strong stuff man thats alot of heavy olympic lifting!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree. Nice hang cleans. I tired them oneday and injured my wrist again, lawl.


----------



## goob (Sep 10, 2007)

Damn GJ Fu-bert.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I agree. Nice hang cleans. I tired them oneday and injured my wrist again, lawl.



I used to do that make sure you catch the bar on your shoulders its gonna hurt and bruise your collar bones and shoulders.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 10, 2007)

oh jizz... fufu should hang and clean me and sean this weekend or I am gonna be thuper jealous


----------



## tallcall (Sep 11, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> oh jizz... fufu should hang and clean me and sean this weekend or I am gonna be thuper jealous



  He should hang you both out to dry and then come in and clean me


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Strong stuff man thats alot of heavy olympic lifting!



Thanks, I try to make it a large part of my training now. It's alot of sets, but the total work isn't _that_ much. 


KelJu said:


> I agree. Nice hang cleans. I tired them oneday and injured my wrist again, lawl.



 

They are hugely technique oriented. That is probably the most common error I see done in the execution of the lift, not whipping the elbows up high. Many times peoples forearms are completely vertical. The load should really never be on the arms, unless you decide to do the jerk or press.



goob said:


> Damn GJ Fu-bert.



ty gooby


Brutus_G said:


> I used to do that make sure you catch the bar on your shoulders its gonna hurt and bruise your collar bones and shoulders.



yep. I usually don't feel pain but I do get the bruising. On my last set of hang cleans I caught the bar so high up on my collar bone. 



AndrewSS said:


> oh jizz... fufu should hang and clean me and sean this weekend or I am gonna be thuper jealous



ok come to MA and it shall be done.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

flat bench press - 
warm up
3x5 at 210 lbs

incline DB press - 
1x8 at x2 80 lbs
1x7 at x2 80 lbs

I hate being weaker!

single arm DB rows - 
3x10 each side at 100 lbs

neutral grip pulldown - 
2x4 at 210 lbs *PR*

reverse cable flies - 
2x10 each side at 40 lbs

bent over DB curl - 
2x8 each side at 40 lbs

over head cable elbow extension -
2x8 each side at 55 lbs

stretch

alright workout. Got my bench, which felt the same or slightly easier than last week. Irked about missing the last incline DB press. On the second set of DB press my mp3 player got unplugged some how and fell on the ground at the beginning of the set. When I let the DBs on the ground one hit my mp3 player, murdering it. I have no music, I need another one ASAP because I walk campus around 2 hours a day and I need that shit. Weight was 199 at the gym.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 13, 2007)

jizz fufu you destroyed your mp3 player!


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah I'm going to best buy momentarily to purchase a new one.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 13, 2007)

purchase me something baby


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2007)

gerat workout fufu! good job on the PR.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> purchase me something baby



eat my shit


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2007)

That sucks about your mp3 player. I am so dependent on mine, that I can hardly lift without it. 

Nice job on the bench press, though.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 13, 2007)

What type of MP3 player do you like? Mine is a Creative Zen, not a lot of storage, but the price was nice.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> eat my shit



suck my dick bitch


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2007)

ok.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> suck my dick bitch



I'm getting all hot and bothered.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> gerat workout fufu! good job on the PR.



thanks, it feels good to be setting PRs again.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That sucks about your mp3 player. I am so dependent on mine, that I can hardly lift without it.
> 
> Nice job on the bench press, though.



yeah it does suck.  On mon tues thursday I have to walk to make 50 minute round trips a couple times as well as other random areas.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm getting all hot and bothered.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

power clean - 
warm up
5x2 at 185 lbs

front squat - 
warm up
1x3 at 185 lbs
1x3 at 205 lbs
1x3 at 225 lbs
1x3 at 235 lbs
1x3 at 250 lbs *PR*

sumo deadlifts - 
1x3 at 275 lbs
1x3 at 315 lbs
1x3 at 325 lbs
1x3 at 335 lbs

calf raises - 
1x8 at 150 lbs
1x8 at 160 lbs
1x8 at 170 lbs

coc #1 - 
1x3 each hand 
1x5 right, 1x3 left
1x3 each (not full closes)

stretch

great workout!! Power cleans felt great, especially the latter sets. I feel like I am bringing my technique to a new level. Front squats went awesome as well, they felt so good. The PR set felt good, I still have more in me.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 14, 2007)

can you please front squat me


----------



## goob (Sep 14, 2007)

Noice Front squatage fu-ganda.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> can you please front squat me



I'll cock squat you


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Noice Front squatage fu-ganda.



ty


----------



## tallcall (Sep 14, 2007)

I still love your abbreviation for captains of crush - "coc(k)"


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

standing overhead strict press - 
3x5 at 135

standing unilateral low cable row -
2x12 each side at 120 lbs *PR*

weighted push ups - 
2x14 +45 lbs *PR*

straight arm cable pulldown - 
2x10 at 150 lbs *PR*

face pulls - 
2x6 at 125 lbs *PR*

seated alternating DB curls -
1x10 each arm at x2 45 lbs 

cable close grip push down - 
1x15 at 120 lbs
1x12 at 120 lbs

stretch

very good workout. I'm phasing the OH presses back in, today's sets went very well, I am starting lighter, I need to work myself back up for some PR's. Weight was 198.6 lbs at the gym.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

Same shit different day. More pr's for you and I am not suprised. I am fuckin impressed with those front squats! Those are brutal!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

A very worthy workout, fufu!


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey, im fufu... look at all my wonderful PR's... arent I such an amazing athlete and lifter!

fuck you fufu


----------



## tallcall (Sep 16, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Hey, im fufu... look at all my wonderful PR's... arent I such an amazing athlete and lifter!
> 
> fuck you fufu



Do I detect some jealousy?

Good job Fu-Maestro!


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Same shit different day. More pr's for you and I am not suprised. I am fuckin impressed with those front squats! Those are brutal!



ty, they are one of my favorite lifts to do when I am feeling in the groove.



DOMS said:


> A very worthy workout, fufu!



DOMS, ty.




AndrewSS said:


> Hey, im fufu... look at all my wonderful PR's... arent I such an amazing athlete and lifter!
> 
> fuck you fufu



cop a feel on my toasty buns



tallcall said:


> Do I detect some jealousy?
> 
> Good job Fu-Maestro!



he's a drama queen

ty


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> I'll cock squat you



 Your a damn good front squatter Fufu keep it up.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

hang clean - 
warm up
5x3 at 155

hang cleans were not on today. 

platform conventional deadlifts - 
warm up
5x6 at 225

deadlifts went well. they were easy. worked on pulling as fast as possible. I'm doing these to help my speed off the floor for cleans.

static holds -
57 seconds at 225 lbs
40 seconds at 225 lbs

calve raises - 
1x20 at 100 lbs
1x20 at 80 lbs

stretch

ok workout, my technique wasn't so great on the hang cleans, I expected them to be pretty easy, there were a few gems in there though .It may have been because I trained upper yesterday, I do not know. I plan to take 5 days off after this saturday's upper.


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2007)

Fuck fu-dar.  I'd be happy with that.  5 x 6 Deadlifts @ 225 is real good.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd love to be able to do 255 pound deadlifts for 5+ sets! Everything looks good to me!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2007)

It really is all tech and acceleration on the cleans. Make sure you get under the bar when you catch it and spread your legs. The bar must stay close to your body when you shrug it up.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 17, 2007)

im sorry about all the things ive said to you that were mean and degrading... how could I make it up to you?


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Fuck fu-dar.  I'd be happy with that.  5 x 6 Deadlifts @ 225 is real good.



I wasn't pushing myself on them, it was pretty submaximal, just working on my speed off the floor, but thanks.



tallcall said:


> I'd love to be able to do 255 pound deadlifts for 5+ sets! Everything looks good to me!



ty

what is your DL like right now?



Brutus_G said:


> It really is all tech and acceleration on the cleans. Make sure you get under the bar when you catch it and spread your legs. The bar must stay close to your body when you shrug it up.



indeed


AndrewSS said:


> im sorry about all the things ive said to you that were mean and degrading... how could I make it up to you?



explore my insides.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

flat bench press - 
warm up
3x5 at 215 lbs

incline DB press - 
2x5 at x2 85 lbs

single arm DB row - 
3x5 each side at 115 lbs

neutral grip pulldown - 
2x4 at 215 lbs *PR*

reverse cable flies - 
2x6 each side at 45 lbs

olympic bar curls - 
1x8 at 95
1x7 at 95

overhead cable elbow extensions single arm - 
2x8 each side at 60 lbs

stretch

good workout. I was feeling out of it and spacey before the workout and into the first set of bench press. That first set was tough, but once I get my brain going the other two sets were solid.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Well done, fufu!

Why the initial spacey?


----------



## tallcall (Sep 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> ty
> 
> what is your DL like right now?



My max is 295 still (haven't really been trying to push it up in a while). I can do 225 for sets of 8-10 reps, but I can't get 5 sets of it, maybe 2 or 3 sets.  Oh, well, cutting sucks!


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome DB Rows, Fu-ngus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 19, 2007)

"Today a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration. That we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There is no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves. Here's Tom with the weather."


----------



## tallcall (Sep 19, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> "Today a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration. That we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There is no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves. Here's Tom with the weather."



Man, you trippin'!!


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Well done, fufu!
> 
> Why the initial spacey?



ty DOMS

I have alot more class responsibility this year as well as really early classes. I have been going to bed early, but even then it is tough. Plus I am on the tail end of my current training block, I will be taking 5 days off after saturday's training. Or it could just be how I felt today, I dunno. It was a good workout though.



tallcall said:


> My max is 295 still (haven't really been trying to push it up in a while). I can do 225 for sets of 8-10 reps, but I can't get 5 sets of it, maybe 2 or 3 sets.  Oh, well, cutting sucks!



Nice, you'll get 315 soon. If you want to up your work capacity for sets you could also work with a lower rep scheme for several sets. But I don't know what your trainer has you doing. You are making good progress regardless.



goob said:


> Awesome DB Rows, Fu-ngus!!!!!!!!!!



thanks, they doth felt gut.




AndrewSS said:


> "Today a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration. That we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There is no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves. Here's Tom with the weather."



prying open my third eye!


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 19, 2007)

pry something open on me


----------



## tallcall (Sep 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice, you'll get 315 soon. If you want to up your work capacity for sets you could also work with a lower rep scheme for several sets. But I don't know what your trainer has you doing. You are making good progress regardless.



Thanks man, I'm sure I'll get my weight soon enough. It's cool talking to you guys (group hug?)


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks good kiki.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 20, 2007)

From tool FAQ:

4 Degrees... why four?  Fahrenheit?  Celsius?  Is it an angle?  The theories abound like rabbits multiplying; someone asked Maynard about it and got this reply:  "Apparently the anal cavity has 8 more working muscles and is 4 degrees warmer than the vagina. This, however, is NOT a song about violation. It is a song about opening up, completely, without reservation." ​


----------



## tallcall (Sep 20, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> From tool FAQ:
> 
> 4 Degrees... why four?  Fahrenheit?  Celsius?  Is it an angle?  The theories abound like rabbits multiplying; someone asked Maynard about it and got this reply:  "Apparently the anal cavity has 8 more working muscles and is 4 degrees warmer than the vagina. This, however, is NOT a song about violation. It is a song about opening up, completely, without reservation." ​



Is this an open invitation?

Do you want to bend over and open up for me?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 20, 2007)

i shant


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2007)

AndrewSS, I want you have anal sex with you. Do you comply?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 20, 2007)

wholeheartedly


----------



## tallcall (Sep 20, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> wholeheartedly



Tramp...


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 21, 2007)

^ cry me a river whore


----------



## tallcall (Sep 21, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ cry me a river whore



  

See this is all I hear from you


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 21, 2007)

Feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddd Myyyyy Eyeesssss


----------



## tallcall (Sep 21, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddd Myyyyy Eyeesssss


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 21, 2007)

Whats that supposed to mean


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 21, 2007)

YouTube - Bro Rape: A Newsline Investigative Report


----------



## tallcall (Sep 21, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> YouTube - Bro Rape: A Newsline Investigative Report



Why must you tempt me so? I offer you the pump and you give me "bro rape" videos? God, now I really want some  !


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

power clean -
warm up
1x1 at 210 lbs *PR*

solid clean, except my ankles and knees did something funky on the squat up. One thing that helps me is just concentrating on getting it off the floor as fast as possible.

front squat - 
1x5 135
1x3 185
1x3 205
1x1 225
1x1 245
1x3 260 lbs *PR*

sumo deadlifts DOH grip - 
1x5 135
1x1 225
1x1 275
2x8 315 lbs 

grip held solid, didn't even think about it.

calve raises - 
2x15 at 110 lbs

stretch

Awesome workout. I am very pleased with it. Made my power clean PR and had a solid 3 reps on the front squat PR. I still have more in me on the front squats. Deadlifts were slow, but I kept getting rep and rep maintaining pace, so no complaints here. Maybe they just feel slow after doing cleans and such. Today is the first time in quite a while that I feel like I am doing decent deadlifts. Still not where I used to be (althought my grip is much better) but I am extremely satisfied not having the chronic glute pain. I can't stress that enough.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 21, 2007)

260 pound front squats - beautiful man!

So did you tell Andrew about this chronic glute pain? Maybe this time when you get your deadlifts back up there that pain in your ass (erehm...Andrew... ...) will not re-appear?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 21, 2007)

fufu... sean and I were just discussing how much we hate you and how we plan to end your life by the end of this year. Fuck you.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 22, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> not to the forehead.



Here, Fufu, I think we'll need this to help deal with him!


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2007)

tallcall said:


> 260 pound front squats - beautiful man!
> 
> So did you tell Andrew about this chronic glute pain? Maybe this time when you get your deadlifts back up there that pain in your ass (erehm...Andrew... ...) will not re-appear?



thanks, it was a great feeling.



AndrewSS said:


> fufu... sean and I were just discussing how much we hate you and how we plan to end your life by the end of this year. Fuck you.



maybe I'll play god, and shoot you myself.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

flat bench press - 
warm up
3x3 at 220 lbs

single arm DB rows - 
2x16 each side at 100 lbs *PR*

bent over reverse DB flies - 
1x10 each side at 15 lbs 1 second isometric 
1x10 each side side at 10 lbs 2 second isometric 

some of the last set reps were only 1 second holds, they are tough

alternating seated DB curls - 
1x8 right arm, 1x7 left arm at x2 50 lbs

overhead DB elbow extension - 
1x15 right arm, 1x12 left arm at 30 lbs

ugh

good workout considering the conditions. I was at the university gym that is right outside my apartment, it does not compare to the other gym at all. However, it was late and I have shit to do so I made the 4 minute round trip walk instead of 40. The gym was like a closet. It was SO hot and humid. It was ridiculous, it really was. I was glistening like a fucking easter ham and my shirt was soaked. The benching didn't go as well as I wanted it to. The bench was wider and squishier than what I normally use. Plus the bars did not have little unknurled rings where they usually are, so I didn't know where exactly to base my fingers. The second set my hands weren't evened up correctly. I was going to do incline DB press but the incline benches were so high, so they were still like shoulder presses. I tried using the 90's which I would normally be able to use but I could not get one rep up. I never want to workout there again. I was all flustered! gee wiz


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

It's not a fufu workout unless there's a PR!

So, the glutes are feeling better? Nice!


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, tommarow in exercise physiology lab I get to be the subject in an anaerobic power threshold test for lower body. That is like my best physical performance attribute, I volunteered for that shit for a reason. hehe


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's not a fufu workout unless there's a PR!
> 
> So, the glutes are feeling better? Nice!



Yes, much better. I don't do back squats anymor and I always need to maintain good flexability and be careful will lower body pulling movements. I am happy to be able to go heavier again in lower body. Thanks!


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice PR on the Rows!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yes, much better. I don't do back squats anymor and I always need to maintain good flexability and be careful will lower body pulling movements. I am happy to be able to go heavier again in lower body. Thanks!



No Back Squats _ever?_  Or only for a time?


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No Back Squats _ever?_  Or only for a time?



Well, not until the glute issue becomes resolved further or goes away or I change up my movements around. It seems like the back squat has the highest tendencey to spark the pain.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, not until the glute issue becomes resolved further or goes away or I change up my movements around. It seems like the back squat has the highest tendencey to spark the pain.



Come on Fufu, I thought you enjoyed the pain.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Oh yeah, tommarow in exercise physiology lab I get to be the subject in an anaerobic power threshold test for lower body. That is like my best physical performance attribute, I volunteered for that shit for a reason. hehe



Show off lol. Ahh what am i saying you go show off .

Seems like that glutes been a problem for a while?


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Show off lol. Ahh what am i saying you go show off .
> 
> Seems like that glutes been a problem for a while?


 Here's what you have top wear fufu...


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Show off lol. Ahh what am i saying you go show off .
> 
> Seems like that glutes been a problem for a while?



yeah, it has been 8-9 months or so I think.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Here's what you have top wear fufu...


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2007)

wow, the test way really hard. I honestly think I put my true maximal effort I don't think I could have gone any harder. I was recovering for like 20 minutes after it, felt like I was gonna puke. It was 30 seconds all out the entire time w/ 6.5 kg resistance added to the cycle ergometer. I had the highest peak power output of all the subjects.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

Test?  What test?  What did I miss?


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Oh yeah, tommarow in exercise physiology lab I get to be the subject in an anaerobic power threshold test for lower body. That is like my best physical performance attribute, I volunteered for that shit for a reason. hehe



this one


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

Will your glute issue interfere?


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2007)

nah, I know because I already did it!



fufu said:


> wow, the test way really hard. I honestly think I put my true maximal effort I don't think I could have gone any harder. I was recovering for like 20 minutes after it, felt like I was gonna puke. It was 30 seconds all out the entire time w/ 6.5 kg resistance added to the cycle ergometer. I had the highest peak power output of all the subjects.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

I really need to pay better attention.

I'm ill... 

And I'm sitting here trying to code an options tracking program.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2007)

lol, it is ok. 

what is wrong with your body? Is it pathological or did you injure yourself?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, it is ok.
> 
> what is wrong with your body? Is it pathological or did you injure yourself?



I have a sore throat and a stuffy head.  I've had it for three days.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 27, 2007)

fufu is such a hot piece of ass... every guy at the white swallow bar last night was hitting on him... fufu is such a slut


----------



## tallcall (Sep 27, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> fufu is such a hot piece of ass... every guy at the white swallow bar last night was hitting on him... fufu is such a slut



Meanwhile you kept on with your pole dancing routine like a real trooper  !


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2007)

I come to this journal and this is what i see


----------



## tallcall (Sep 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I come to this journal and this is what i see



We're a real classy bunch!


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

power cleans - 
warm up
3x3 at 185
2x5 at 135

these felt great. Funny how I couldn't even do 185 for 1 rep about 5 weeks ago. 135 felt so damn light and felt so fast. I can feel my technique taking over. 

front squats -
1x3 at 135
1x3 at 185
1x1 at 205
1x1 at 225
1x1 at 245
1x3 at 270 lbs *PR*

again, these felt great. Let out my first yell in the university gym on the second rep. Just one of those things that happens.

sumo deadlifts - 
warm up
2x3 at 345 lbs 

DOH grip only lasted me till the second rep on the first set. It was really solid last week with 2x8 at 315, no problem at all. I find this kind of odd.

calve raises - 
3x10 at 140 lbs

great workout, it went very well.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 29, 2007)

Isn't it funny how one week everything can feel so strong while the next week everything feels so weak?


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, that is why I never try to get too excited or get my hopes up about any workout because I know it can always go to shit.


----------



## goob (Sep 29, 2007)

Good work captain.   noice front squatters.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yes, that is why I never try to get too excited or get my hopes up about any workout because I know it can always go to shit.



Sometimes I plan everything out and go in and I can't get the weight I thought I could, so I have to settle for less  .


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Sometimes I plan everything out and go in and I can't get the weight I thought I could, so I have to settle for less  .



Never settle go in there knowing you can't fail.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Never settle go in there knowing you can't fail.



Oh, I don't consider it a failure, I just see it as another valid attempt and think that my body is just telling me that it is not ready to handle that load yet. So I go back in the next week and try again (sometimes I get it on the second week attempt  ).


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

standing overhead strict press - 
warm up 
3x5 at 140 lbs 

hammer strength single arm rows - 
2x12 each side at 3 plates + 35 lbs *PR*

weighted push ups - 
2x8 at +80 lbs *PR*

face pulls - 
2x6 at 130 lbs *PR*
1x6 at 120 lbs

close grip cable push downs - 
1x10 at 140 lbs
1x6 at 150 lbs

10 reps at 140 felt not too hard...suprised I couldn't get the second set for 10 reps

olympic bar curls - 
2x6 at 105 lbs

stretch

very good workout. Last night I drank...alot. I slept pretty shitty as well. I started feeling sick near the end of the work out but it went pretty well. My weight was 195 at the gym, it should have been near 200. I didn't eat that much last night and probably lost alot of water weight even though I was downing bottle of water after bottle all night.


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job. It's really tough to find the motivation, nevermind the ability to workout after a night on the poison. 

What were you drinking, and did you get any action?


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Good job. It's really tough to find the motivation, nevermind the ability to workout after a night on the poison.
> 
> What were you drinking, and did you get any action?



jager bombs + captain and cranberry

Let's just say things were going awesome until administration told us to shut the party down or else.


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds good.  Damn those nazi overlords....


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2007)

true story.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> true story.



We got some Nazis at my college also lol. Hey fufu i was gonna record a hang clean and post it up but i don't think i can do it for a little while since i got hurt.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2007)

you are in college? are you in for your first year?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 30, 2007)

fufu youre just an ass to me


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2007)

ily


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 30, 2007)

YouTube Video











part 2 is in the related vid part hun


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

hang clean - 
warm up
3x1 at 185
3x5 at 135

front squats - 
warm up
1x4 at 250 lbs *PR*

calve raises - 
2x15 at 120 lbs

stretch

that was a PR but I felt before this workout I was not in the right place. The weight felt alot heavier than I expected the weight was really controlling the movement more than it should. I racked that and called it a day. I was supposed to do 2x6 instead of 1x4 followed by a few sets of deadlifts. I felt achey and weak beforehand. My traps are achey as shit right now. I didn't get much sleep last night and I had to spend 5 hours straight working on a lab before the gym, good news is that my grades for my tough classes are awesome so far. Hang cleans were good though, on the second set I did a hang squat clean for the first time, the weight was just controlling me, third set I had it back to a power clean. The 135 sets felt super fast I was getting my elbows whipping up really fast. I can't even type good sentences...I am going to bed!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 2, 2007)

jizz good froount squoots


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Even if  you didn't do what you intended - you still got a PR out of it !


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> you are in college? are you in for your first year?



Yeah man! I'm liking it so far.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 2, 2007)

Not every workout is going to be an award winning performance. Even the great Fufu isn't perfect


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Fufu could have no arms and legs, and still get a PR.

Although it would mean Andrew has "easier access"....


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> jizz good froount squoots



tanks easy squeezey



katt said:


> Even if  you didn't do what you intended - you still got a PR out of it !



yes, that is comforting.


Brutus_G said:


> Yeah man! I'm liking it so far.



cool, what is your major?



tallcall said:


> Not every workout is going to be an award winning performance. Even the great Fufu isn't perfect



true story


goob said:


> Fufu could have no arms and legs, and still get a PR.
> 
> Although it would mean Andrew has "easier access"....



andrew is a bitch and I'm sure I could whip his ass into mine even being a quad amputee


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

power clean - 
warm up
1x1 at 215 lbs *PR*

w00t. This felt so solid. I honestly didn't think I was going to make the lift when I was pulling the bar from the ground, but once it got above my knee I somehow managed to shrug and place myself into perfect rack and front squat position. I love when repetitious technique training embeds well into movement. I was trying to concentrate on so many aspects - fast off the floor, big triple extension, big shrug, whip my elbows around, keep the bar close to the body. All of that left my mind once I got it above the knee. Mind you, I'm not sure if this was a "power clean" I went down into a half squat sort of deal. I warmed up with power cleans though.

front squat - 
warm up
2x6 at 245 lbs *PR*

platform deadlift - 
2x10 at 225 lbs

calve raises - 
3x8 at 160 lbs

stretch

good workout. I am happy with my clean. Deadlifts were fast and easy. The only difficult part was the conditioning aspect of that, but it wasn't too bad. I would start with my hips high before the lift, then dip them low and drive my hips in. I am doing these to help my speed off the ground for cleans. I jumped the gun again and forgot to do some lighter power cleans after the PR. Oh well. I am really excited to attempt 225. Probably won't for another 4-6 weeks though. Front squats were tough. I've been doing alot of triples for 6 reps was a challenge even though the weight was in a good relative intensity.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job man. Don't you love it when things just come together like that?


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 5, 2007)

your elite front squatting makes my anal walls tingle with excitement


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2007)

Good stuff Fuski! Sounds like one of those days where you just wanna live in the gym. I'm thinking about biochemistry so many unique compounds to be made like albuterol lol for asthma of course.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Good job man. Don't you love it when things just come together like that?



indeed I do


AndrewSS said:


> your elite front squatting makes my anal walls tingle with excitement



over stimulation...numbs me



Brutus_G said:


> Good stuff Fuski! Sounds like one of those days where you just wanna live in the gym. I'm thinking about biochemistry so many unique compounds to be made like albuterol lol for asthma of course.



so you are undeclared? biochem is tough shit.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> andrew is a bitch and I'm sure I could whip his ass into mine even being a quad amputee



I missed this one from earlier... fufu you delusional... I know your weaknesses, and you have many. So fuck you.


----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> over stimulation...numbs me
> 
> 
> .


 

I though that was over use?  By the way you've been going fu, there's been more 'traffic' up there than the Brooklyn Battery.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2007)

Front squats look great!

Do I have homosexual tendencies if I post in this journal?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2007)

No I'm declared.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Front squats look great!
> 
> Do I have homosexual tendencies if I post in this journal?



Yes, why do you think Andrew and I post here. We're just come'n for the lovin'!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> No I'm declared.


----------



## goob (Oct 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Front squats look great!
> 
> Do I have homosexual tendencies if I post in this journal?


 
Yes, statistically speaking this journal is 67 % gay.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Yes, statistically speaking this journal is 67 % gay.



Let me guess the other 33% is just really bi?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats a damn good power clean number. My form on cleans really go to shit the heavier I go. I can be such a spaz. 

Anyways, wtf is up?


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I missed this one from earlier... fufu you delusional... I know your weaknesses, and you have many. So fuck you.



please don't expose me to the masses! don't break down my imaginary wall of security!



goob said:


> I though that was over use?  By the way you've been going fu, there's been more 'traffic' up there than the Brooklyn Battery.....



more traffic up there than the brooklyn battery?


JerseyDevil said:


> Front squats look great!
> 
> Do I have homosexual tendencies if I post in this journal?



thanks JD

yes, but you will also have 1337 tendencies and the tendecies to have spotaneous awesomeness



Brutus_G said:


> No I'm declared.



You said you were thinking about biochem. Is that your official major or are you planning to change it from something else?


Double D said:


> Thats a damn good power clean number. My form on cleans really go to shit the heavier I go. I can be such a spaz.
> 
> Anyways, wtf is up?



Thanks, I've been working hard on them for the past couple months. The clean is something that has to be done consistantly to progress well. I remember I used to do them sporadically but I was never really getting the movement down.

I'm attempting to deal with classes, gym, people and myself. I just cancelled my membership at Gold's gym, I'm now going to use the university gym as my main gym from now on. It is free and has all the right equipment. 6 racks instead of 2. 

Other than that, I joined a MMA gym yesterday and started training there. I  need to re-evaluate what I have going on training wise.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I know the feeling on the training thing. I for one dont feel like doing powerlifting anymore. I think its way to risky.


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2007)

You're just all over the board with this journal fufu... I really don't know what to say..


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2007)

it's just a place where people can come and be there selves.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know the feeling on the training thing. I for one dont feel like doing powerlifting anymore. I think its way to risky.



I agree. I don't like putting myself in that situation anymore. I have cut out 1RM's for a while now.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> it's just a place where people can come and be there selves.



except for you... you stupid two faced cumslut... go back to the dark gaping asshole you crawled out of... i hate you


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> except for you... you stupid two faced cumslut... go back to the dark gaping asshole you crawled out of... i hate you



You guys must have great make up sex!


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

power clean -
warm up
5x1 at 195 lbs
3x5 at 135 lbs

last set with 195 was a squat clean

front squat - 
2x5 at 225 lbs

unilateral RDL barbell - 
2x10 each side at 135 lbs

calf raises -
1x10 at 150
1x10 at 160
1x10 at 170 

stretch

good workout. It was so fucking humid in the gym today. Power cleans didn't feel completely on today. I hit myself in the chin with the bar on the last set, although it was one of my better sets.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> lower
> 
> ...



Great session, dude! How do those Unilateral RDLs work with a BB? Do you hold the bar in front of you with one hand, or is it at the side like a farmers walk?


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Great session, dude! How do those Unilateral RDLs work with a BB? Do you hold the bar in front of you with one hand, or is it at the side like a farmers walk?



thanks.

I just grab one bar in front of my like a deadlift. I hold it a little closer. It is easier on grip but overall DB's may be a little easier to use.


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

Good werk fu.  I felt the world tilt slightly when you did those calf raises.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

It sucks when you go home with a bruise on your chin, gash on your forehead, or a broken/bloody nose, people must look at guys like us and wonder if we just got out of some kind of street fight or something!


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Good werk fu.  I felt the world tilt slightly when you did those calf raises.



lol, thanks. The calf raises were nothing special. In fact, seems like most people can do alot more on that than I.


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It sucks when you go home with a bruise on your chin, gash on your forehead, or a broken/bloody nose, people must look at guys like us and wonder if we just got out of some kind of street fight or something!



true story. My collar bone and shoulders get pretty bruised up too after all the power cleans.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 9, 2007)

^ thats not all that gets bruised regularly you fag bitch


----------



## tallcall (Oct 10, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ thats not all that gets bruised regularly you fag bitch



True story, Andrew has those bruises all over is "back door!"


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

standing overhead strict press - 
warm up
1x5 at 145 lbs
1x3 at 145 lbs

wtf

DB single arm rows - 
2x8 at 115 lbs

weighted push ups - 
2x8 +85 lbs *PR*

neutral grip pulldown - 
1x4 at 220 lbs *PR*

ok, I just stopped shit there and decided to stretch extra long. I have MMA training tonight and I was planning on doing my regular workout then going to that later. However, the longer I got into my workout the worse of an idea I thought it was. I need to figure out an entire new program. Oh yeah, overhead press was fucking weak today. I haven't trained upper in 1 1/2 weeks so I am not suprised rly. Still!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> true story. My collar bone and shoulders get pretty bruised up too after all the power cleans.



I feel for ya guys, i get that like crazy to it sucks at first. Excellent work fufu! MMA huh id love to train in that. What do you do? Sry if you alrdy explained it.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I feel for ya guys, i get that like crazy to it sucks at first. Excellent work fufu! MMA huh id love to train in that. What do you do? Sry if you alrdy explained it.



I like it actually. 

Well, I am doing MMA. Mostly grappling and kickboxing then some judo and Muay Thai is also involved. I haven't posted much about it yet because I don't know how I will commit to it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2007)

Who knows maybe it will be your calling in life? I love grappling.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> I like it actually.
> 
> Well, I am doing MMA. Mostly grappling and kickboxing then some judo and Muay Thai is also involved. I haven't posted much about it yet because I don't know how I will commit to it.



Well, you can always practice with Andrew. He likes being on the bottom right?  

Sounds like fun either way!


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2007)

MMA from 7:30-9:00

Went great, really warm and humid though.


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> *MMA* from 7:30-9:00
> 
> Went great, really warm and humid though.


 
Man-on-man-action?  Is that what you and Andrew call it?

BTW, nice weighted pushups. 85lb's would be real hard.


----------



## fufu (Oct 11, 2007)

tanks


----------



## tallcall (Oct 11, 2007)

goob said:


> *Man-on-man-action?  Is that what you and Andrew call it?*
> 
> BTW, nice weighted pushups. 85lb's would be real hard.



I'm sure that's what Andrew is calling it, but I'm not sure if "man" is an accurate description.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 11, 2007)

i was wrong... this changes everything


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2007)

MMA from 4:30-6:15


----------



## tallcall (Oct 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> MMA from 4:30-6:15



Don't lie, we know you're living in the Ultimate Fighter House! 

I love that show! I really think it's going to be Mac or Dan from Hughes' team that will win the contract. My absolute favorite is Mac    (I love it when he says exactly what am thinking - especially about not screwing with his diet, sleep, or training - I totally agree)  !

I think I said the same thing about Joe Lauzon winning last season (to me he was the real winner - he got a deal in the UFC and is probably the best fighter to have come out of that season, I like Nate too, but I wasn't all that impressed).  

Anyways, good luck with the MMA training!


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks

I watch the show but I think it is dumb as shit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks
> 
> I watch the show but I think it is dumb as shit.



Kinda like when i find myself watching the girls next door show. I cant help myself!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...


2 PRs and still not satisfied.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> MMA from 7:30-9:00
> 
> Went great, really warm and humid though.



When did you start this? What sort of MMA training are you doing? Come on dude, give some details.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 13, 2007)

Fufu, give us some info on your MMA training. I agree, you will definately need to adjust your program, big time.


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> 2 PRs and still not satisfied.



I know I know


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> When did you start this? What sort of MMA training are you doing? Come on dude, give some details.



I started last saturday. I didn't want to get that specific about it because I didn't know if I'd quit. I really like it so far and am signing up for a month. They train BJJ, wrestling, Muay Thai, boxing and Judo. 



fUnc17 said:


> Fufu, give us some info on your MMA training. I agree, you will definately need to adjust your program, big time.



Wed. - 2 hours of intergrated stand up and grappling 
Friday - 1 hour 45 minutes stand up striking
Saturday - 1 1/2 hours of grappling

They also work in conditioning, not alot, but about 20 minutes. (not like grappling isn't conditioning, but besides that)

I was thinking total body training on Monday and Thursday, and then cleans early on friday. I haven't figured out the specifics yet, any advice you have to offer?


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2007)

grappling from 3:30-5

I got my first two submissions today. I rolled with ~5 different guys today all with much more experience than I. I was able to sweep every one, they were all suprised I haven't had experience in wrestling or grappling. Looks like that olympic lifting is coming in handy. Second day on open mat, first official week of training complete.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 14, 2007)

Cool, so 3 days a week. First of all, figure out what you need to work on. So if your stronger than most of the guys in the gym and your sweeping them all over the place it would be counter productive to continue to strength train if your already stronger than everyone. 

If your out strengthing everyone, work on your conditioning. Prioritize your weak points.

And remember, grappling isn't the type of cardio you get from running on the tread mill. Think more along the lines of circuit training.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2007)

right, thanks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Cool, so 3 days a week. First of all, figure out what you need to work on. So if your stronger than most of the guys in the gym and your sweeping them all over the place it would be counter productive to continue to strength train if your already stronger than everyone.
> 
> If your out strengthing everyone, work on your conditioning. Prioritize your weak points.
> 
> And remember, grappling isn't the type of cardio you get from running on the tread mill. Think more along the lines of circuit training.



Good points some stuff you dont think about when you just watch the fights.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 15, 2007)

So good to see you
I've missed you so much
So glad it's over
I've missed you so much
Came out to watch you play
Why are you running?


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2007)

ahhh-ah-ah-ah-ah-ahhhh


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

power clean - 
warm up
3x2 at 195 lbs
2x5 at 135

A couple reps were slow with 195 off the ground but form felt solid. 

front squat - 
warm up
2x15 at 185 lbs *PR*

platform conventional deadlift DOH - 
warm up
2x10 at 245 lbs

calve raises - 
2x15 at 100 lbs

stretch

Great workout. I haven't trained lower in a bit so I am glad I still have my strength with grappling and not so great sleep and diet recently. I didn't do upper because my upper body is still wicked sore from saturday's conditioning workout at the MMA gym. Thursday I have some fun lower stuff set up and I train upper.


----------



## goob (Oct 16, 2007)

gj. Mr fu.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2007)

grappling 7:30-9:00

Got my ass kicked today. Didn't submit anyone, got submit about 10 times. My conditioning today was better and I could relax and pace myself more. I was ready for more action by the end. The good parts of today was securing a body triangle, avoiding all attempted wrist locks and heel submissions and almost finishing an arm bar. A wrestler today told me I "have an amazing bridge". That was cool.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 17, 2007)

fufu getting submitted... thats news.... ??


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 17, 2007)

*deep thoughts*


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> *deep thoughts*


 
^^^^Sean likes it deep.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> grappling 7:30-9:00
> A wrestler today told me I "have an amazing bridge".



I'm assuming he meant upa. That would be from all the hip dominant movements you've been training. 

I remember when I started grappling I could buck anyone off of me quite easily when I got mounted, it was almost an advantage to let them mount me and sweep them straight to side control.  Sometimes I do that, give up position to secure a sweep. 

BTW, on my MMA gym's website we have a lot of grappling material, books & videos mostly. Eddie bravo, BJ penn to name a few, all really really informative. PM me for the link.


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> I'm assuming he meant upa. That would be from all the hip dominant movements you've been training.
> 
> I remember when I started grappling I could buck anyone off of me quite easily when I got mounted, it was almost an advantage to let them mount me and sweep them straight to side control.  Sometimes I do that, give up position to secure a sweep.
> 
> BTW, on my MMA gym's website we have a lot of grappling material, books & videos mostly. Eddie bravo, BJ penn to name a few, all really really informative. PM me for the link.



Possibly, he was a past wrestler. Most of the guys I grappled with think I am a wrestler. I kind of wish I had done it in HS. 

I had similar experiences to you. When I was in someone's guard I would let them turn me over because I could easily sweep and get into side control or half guard. How often are you training?


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2007)

Today's workouts - 

hang clean - 
warm up
5x5 at 145 lbs

stretch

I have Muay Thai from 4:15-6:00. Then I am going to rest the weekend.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2007)

You do Muay Thai?  Isn't that fun?!  Do you spar?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

The martial art, or the cocktail?

Either separately is good, just don't try to marry the two together.

People would die.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You do Muay Thai?  Isn't that fun?!  Do you spar?



Yeah. It's tough but enjoyable. We spar, we do everything. I started training MMA two weeks ago so I haven't done intensive sparring up to this point.



Gazhole said:


> The martial art, or the cocktail?
> 
> Either separately is good, just don't try to marry the two together.
> 
> People would die.



lawl.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2007)

So today ended up being more than Muay Thai. Did some strikes from the ground, grappling and other shit. So basically all around MMA. Today was one of the toughest conditioning days so far. The 100% humidity and 80+ degree room didn't help either.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> The 100% humidity and 80+ degree room didn't help either.



I bet you wish you had done wrestling in High School then, haha.

they used to crank the heater, and it would look like it was raining from the sweat condensing on the ceiling and falling.

Overall you liking the mma stuff though?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 19, 2007)

This is too cool, I'm meeting more and more people participating in MMA, I may have to sign up soon!

Way to go Fufu on the continued success of your new program!


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> *deep thoughts*



lawl, I never saw this.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> I bet you wish you had done wrestling in High School then, haha.
> 
> they used to crank the heater, and it would look like it was raining from the sweat condensing on the ceiling and falling.
> 
> Overall you liking the mma stuff though?



Damn


Yeah, I actually wanted to train in it for the past year before I actually did. I finally looked for a gym and joined. It's good shit.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2007)

tallcall said:


> This is too cool, I'm meeting more and more people participating in MMA, I may have to sign up soon!
> 
> Way to go Fufu on the continued success of your new program!



Yeah it is getting pretty popular. I don't know how successful it is yet because I've only been on it for a week, but I am feeling alright.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 20, 2007)

supple frame


----------



## tallcall (Oct 20, 2007)

Fufu is built like an Ox, he can handle all of it!


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2007)

enough!


----------



## goob (Oct 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> enough!


 
Oh well, fufu is fed up of compliments, and I think if his head gets any bigger it will start orbitting the sun....

So, as a concerned friend, I'll balance it out.

Fufu is weak and puny, his MMA training is really training for robbing old ladies, but he has'ent managed to beat one yet.

Does that even it up?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Oh well, fufu is fed up of compliments, and I think if his head gets any bigger it will start orbitting the sun....
> 
> So, as a concerned friend, I'll balance it out.
> 
> ...



 

Can I join in on the bashing too?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2007)

Hit fufu where it hurts! Talk about his glute.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, hit me with your best shot.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yes, hit me with your best shot.



Getting a little masochistic on us Fufu. Tell us more about how those other guys have been submitting you!


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2007)

I was actually trying to stop the scuffles between tallcall and analandrew.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Getting a little masochistic on us Fufu. Tell us more about how those other guys have been submitting you!



I get my ass kicked every time I train there. I'm getting better though, and that is what matters.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> I was actually trying to stop the scuffles between tallcall and analandrew.



Were we whoring up your journal? We're sorry  !


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2007)

it's ok


----------



## tallcall (Oct 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> it's ok



You know we wuv you!


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

clean -
warm up
1x1 at 220 lbs *PR*

power clean -
3x5 135 lbs

Bulgarian DB squat - 
3x6 each side at x2 80 lbs

calf raises - 
2x10 at 180 lbs

stretch

I cut today's workout short because my partner hurt his back and the olympic platforms were full of curlers. I had planned to do platform deadlifts, oh well. Today's clean PR felt really great. Everything felt right. Today is the first time doing Bulgarian squats in a long time. Intense DOMS here I come.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 22, 2007)

DOMS will be there I'm sure.......and maybe he'll bring the KY this time


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 22, 2007)

lock the door, kill the lights!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 22, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> lock the door, kill the lights!



...put on the George Michael CD and unplug the phones!


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2007)

grappling 7:30-9:00

Today went really well. I did not get submitted and I sunk and finished my first guillatine after being taken down by a double leg. I rolled with one guy 9 minutes straight, we weren't able to submit eachother. I escaped all his attempts successfully.

Injury update: I injured my right lat last wednesday by falling laterally on my neck while rolling. It is still bothering my pretty bad. I've been stretching my entire body too. It gets really tight right at the origin. I tweaked my hip flexors doing Bulgarian squats last monday. Nothing too bad, but not comfortable.


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2007)

Today's workout - 

flat bench press - 
warm up
3x8 at 190 lbs 

standing overhead unilateral DB press - 
2x5 each side at 55 lbs

single arm DB rows - 
3x8 each side at 110 lbs

face pulls 1 second isometric at full retraction- 
2x8 at 80 lbs 

DB reverse flies 1 second isometric at full retraction- 
1x10 side at 10 lbs

standing DB alternating curls - 
1x6 each side at x2 55 lbs *PR*
1x10 each side at x2 25 lbs 3 second eccentric

reverse grip cable elbow extensions - 
1x10 each side at 50 lbs
1x15 each side at 50 lbs

3 sets of rotator cuff movements

circuit #1 - 10 second RI
50 foot bear crawl
20 reps of mountain climbers
3 postion plank, 10 sec each position
x3

circuit #2 - RI 10 seconds
this involved jumping up stair sets, then quickstepping up larger stair steps, then down, then reactive jumps, too much detail to list
x5

stretch

good workout.


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2007)

For some reason last thursday's workout isn't logged, so here it is, I think I can remember - 

flat bench press - 
warm up
3x8 at 185 lbs

standing overhead unilateral DB press - 
2x8 each side at 50 lbs

DB row - 
3x8 at 105 lbs

face pulls - 
1x8 at 90
2x8 at 70 lbs 1 second isometric at full retraction

 then some arm shit and a circuit


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

gj captain.


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2007)

ty.


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

I hate that feeling on the hip flexors you get from doing bulgarian's.  I also seemed to bet that bad in my hips doing sumo deads.   Not good.


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2007)

They never used to bother me, maybe they did this time because I hadn't done them in a while. My flexability is decent too.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 25, 2007)

Doing good! I'm sure your BJJ instructors are impressed as well!


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks, maybe they were, I don't know if they saw.


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2007)

Stand up striking 4:15-6:00


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 27, 2007)

embrace my desire


----------



## tallcall (Oct 27, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> embrace my desire



Then drag him to the ground and engage him in some kind of arm-bar (spelling?)!


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2007)

Grappling 3:45-5:25

My lats get so fucking tight it is ridiculous, it hurts to breath.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2007)

I tried working out today but my lats or whatever the fuck it is is still really painful. I just did some circuits. I think I bruised a rib or something.


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2007)

Today's workout - 

standing DB overhead press - 
warm up
1x5 right arm, 1x4 left arm at 60 lbs
1x5 right arm at 60 lbs, 1x8 left arm at 50 lbs

Ok, my left shoulder has always been finicky. I gave up DB OHP for that reason, looks like I'll take another hiatus. It is like it doesnt even fire or get into the proper position. It isn't a strength issue but I don't know what is wrong. The 60 lbs on the right shoulder was easy. My left shoulder used to pop in and out, that is probably a contributing problem. 

hammer strength single arm row - 
2x12 each side at x2 4 plates *PR*

weighted push ups - 
2x8 at +90 lbs *PR*
1x20 at bodyweight

neutral grip pulldowns -
1x4 at 220
1x4 at 210

band facepulls w/ 3 second isometric at full retraction- 
3x10 with jump stretch light resistance band

overhead cable unilateral elbow extension -
1x8 right arm at 65 lbs, 1x7 left at 65 lbs
shoulder issue again/the cable was rubbing against my back idk what the fuck was up with that
1x15 right arm at 40 lbs, 1x13 right arm at 40 lbs 1 second isometric at bottom

olympic bar curls -
2x5 at 105 lbs

alternating DB curls 3 second eccentric -
1x10 each side at 30 lbs

good workout. My right lat is still painful. Rotation bothers it more than anything else. It may not even be the lat, but it is in that area. 

Band face pulls may be the best face pull variation, they are great.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2007)

Have you been to a doctor for your shoulder?

Good workout, too!


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

1337 pushups.  GJ.


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you been to a doctor for your shoulder?
> 
> Good workout, too!



Nah, it doesn't hurt me, but it can feel very vunerable and strangely weak in certain positions. I should get it checked out eventually. It seems only single arm overhead work bothers it. 

thanks


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2007)

goob said:


> 1337 pushups.  GJ.



thanks, the last set was very tough. The last rep was probably the biggest grind for a push up I've ever had. Good 5 seconds I am guessing.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2007)

Muay Thai and boxing 4:15-6:10.

Stand up striking didn't bother my back too much, but still was a significant pain. I tried rolling to see how it felt and in the middle of a sweep it was awful, I just fell back. Now I know it is not in my head and def. worse than before. I am going to the health services tonight. 

Regardless of injury, my striking technique and footwork has gotten alot better.


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Muay Thai and boxing 4:15-6:10.
> 
> Stand up striking didn't bother my back too much, but still was a significant pain. I tried rolling to see how it felt and in the middle of a sweep it was awful, I just fell back. Now I know it is not in my head and def. worse than before. I am going to the health services tonight.
> 
> Regardless of injury, my striking technique and footwork has gotten alot better.


 
Fufu, should'nt you really take a step back with a potentially broken rib, or similar injury ( in the health section thread).  Some dedication you've got, and injury is a bitch, but I'd err on the side of caution if it was me, despite the fact I'm the sort that would plow on ignoring pain.

Anyway, that apart, the mma sounds like it's going well.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Regardless of injury, my striking technique and footwork has gotten alot better.



That's good to hear! I hope that injury isn't too serious!


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Fufu, should'nt you really take a step back with a potentially broken rib, or similar injury ( in the health section thread).  Some dedication you've got, and injury is a bitch, but I'd err on the side of caution if it was me, despite the fact I'm the sort that would plow on ignoring pain.
> 
> Anyway, that apart, the mma sounds like it's going well.



Yeah, today was kind of the final test to see if this really was invasive an injury as previously thought. Heading out to the health services now, hopefully I can get a refferal or figure out what is wrong. I shall report back.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah, today was kind of the final test to see if this really was invasive an injury as previously thought. Heading out to the health services now, hopefully I can get a refferal or figure out what is wrong. I shall report back.



What did i miss? You hurt bad fu?


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

Hopefully your injury isn't too bad?!?!?


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2007)

I was assessed by two doctors. They diagnosed me with seperated cartalidge and or ligamament, it was irritating a nerve that wraps around to my abs. They were helpful and knowledgable. The doc said 3 weeks off, ibuprofin and no lifting. Suprisingly, I don't feel that much dissapointed or angry. Maybe I will later though. I'm glad I know what the deal is.


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2007)

Today's workout - 

total body

seated alternating DB curls - 
warm up
3x8 each arm at x2 40 lbs

standing alternating DB curls 3 second eccentric -
1x12 each arm at x2 25 lbs

standing unilateral overhead DB elbow extension - 
3x8 each arm at x2 30 lbs
1x10 right arm, 1x8 right arm with 20 lbs 3 second eccentric

standing unilateral DB lateral raises -
3x8 each side at 30 lbs
1x8 each side at 20 lbs with 3 second eccentric

half way through with the left I couldn't hold the 3 second eccentric, so I just tried to lower it as slowly as I could which was more like 1-2 seconds.

alternating plate pinches - no RI
10x3 seconds each hand at 4 stacked 5 lb plates
1xseconds failure each hand at stacked 5 lb plates

olympic back squats - 
warm up
1x50 at 135 lbs *PR*

Ok, there is a reason this workout is so weird. Since I injured connective tissue in my back I can't do much that loads it or bothers is. No deadlifts, rows, bench, cleans, overhead press, etc. The one thing I can work without pain is elbow isolation shit. So I would rather train that than stop completely. 

Then, my friend was going to do 20 rep squats and suggested I do it light. I figured I would see how it felt with 135. However, 20 reps seemed too easy for that light of weight so I figured I would try for 30 reps. After the warm up sets I felt fine so I decided I would try it. I had eaten a big meal 20 minutes before the gym because I knew I wouldn't get sick doing arm shit. I also hadn't drank much liquid at all throughout the day. I was dehydrated, full, and to top that I slept 16 hours last night leaving me feeling weak and out of it all day and I haven't trained lower in 2 weeks and it has been 2 months since I have back squatted. Even the warm up sets had my dizzy. It was my turn to squat and I took a minute to prepare myself. I went under the bar, got to 30, felt too easy so I figured 40. Got to 40, a little harder but still felt I had more and I thought 50 would be a good accomplishment. Got to 50 and racked it. I had even more in me, I wasn't that tired at all considering I squatted 50 reps. These were all past legit depth. I was surprised with myself. Of course the post high rep squat stuff followed. I always feel fine right after a high rep squat, I'm good for a couple minutes, but after that I start to feel really sick. It has been 20 minutes and I just am starting to feel better.

My conditioning has gotten alot better since I started training MMA. I checked my resting heart beat and it was 49 BPM. It used to be ~60 last I checked.

I may have a shit load of mistakes in what I just wrote but I can't think that clearly at the moment.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 6, 2007)

sorry to hear about the injury... I can nurse you back to health if you need some help


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2007)

you can start by sending me "the nurse" by APC, hohohoho.


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Shit! 50 reps for squats??? No wonder you weren't feeling well...

What are plate pinches?


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2007)

A grip training method. YouTube - Plate Pinch 3 x 25's


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, plate pinches rock. Really kill the hands.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 7, 2007)

Ah so _you_ are the other plate pincher katt was talking about! Argh, the plate pinching domain is for me and me only.  

Good luck with the injury thing around your abs. It seems everyone at IM has had an injury or was somehow forced to take a few weeks off in the past two months... :hmm:


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Ah so _you_ are the other plate pincher katt was talking about! Argh, the plate pinching domain is for me and me only.
> 
> Good luck with the injury thing around your abs. It seems everyone at IM has had an injury or was somehow forced to take a few weeks off in the past two months... :hmm:



^ Thats true actually, everyone seems to be having problems lately...weird! 

You dont think its like Space Jam do you? Some aliens are stealing our lifting skills in a glowing dumbell or anything?


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Ah so _you_ are the other plate pincher katt was talking about! Argh, the plate pinching domain is for me and me only.
> 
> Good luck with the injury thing around your abs. It seems everyone at IM has had an injury or was somehow forced to take a few weeks off in the past two months... :hmm:



plate pinches ftw

injuries suck, but are inevitable.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> ^ Thats true actually, everyone seems to be having problems lately...weird!
> 
> You dont think its like Space Jam do you? Some aliens are stealing our lifting skills in a glowing dumbell or anything?


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> plate pinches ftw
> 
> injuries suck, but are inevitable.



YEAH they do..  i'm still trying to get my shoulder back in shape.  no luck so far.  
 good luck with your recovery, fu.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2007)

nadirmg said:


> YEAH they do..  i'm still trying to get my shoulder back in shape.  no luck so far.
> good luck with your recovery, fu.



what happened to your shoulder?


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> what happened to your shoulder?



got overzealous with the 35lb dbs on seated military press...that was back in the middle of september.  then i hurt it again on monday with some 10lb dbs working on my deltoids...


----------



## fufu (Nov 13, 2007)

Today's workout - 

another day just for arms and shit, still letting the back heal up

seated alternating DB curls - 
warm up
3x5 each arm at x2 50 lbs

standing alternating DB curls w/ 3 second eccentric - 
1x8 each arm at x2 35 lb

standing overhead DB unilateral elbow extension -
3x6 each arm at 35 lbs
1x12 each arm at 15 lbs w/ 3 second eccentric

lateral raises - 
3x8 each side at 35 lbs
1x12 each side at 10 lbs w/ 3 second eccentric

plate pinch pick ups - 
20 pick ups each hand with 2 stacked 25 lb plates
4 finger hold (no thumb) on edges of 45 lb plates ~ 2 minutes each hand
plate pinches w/ 2 stacked 10 lbs 1 minute each hand

there it is. got some bad blisters on my thumb from the pinch pick ups, agh.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> ^ Thats true actually, everyone seems to be having problems lately...weird!
> 
> You dont think its like Space Jam do you? Some aliens are stealing our lifting skills in a glowing dumbell or anything?



I noticed also. I hate that so many lifting buddies are down at the moment, but we will all be back in the game eventually. I started back lifting today. This week is going to be painful.


----------



## fufu (Nov 13, 2007)

^ nice!

how big a break did you take?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I noticed also. I hate that so many lifting buddies are down at the moment, but we will all be back in the game eventually. I started back lifting today. This week is going to be painful.



Itll be worth it, man. I think we've all been overdoing it a bit by the looks of things. Perhaps the motivation on IM has reached new heights and we actually think we're superhuman.

Seriously though, good luck with the come back, ill swing by your journal next


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

How's the back/rib injury thing coming alnog?


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2007)

goob said:


> How's the back/rib injury thing coming alnog?



It is getting better. Oddly enough, it bothers me the most when I lay down. I guess it sort of makes since because I injured it from off my back.

I am going to train stand up on friday. I'll see how I feel next wednesday for grappling.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

Are you sure it's a good idea to keep the training?  Aren't you going to give yourself some time off?


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2007)

this friday it will have been 2 weeks off besides the arm work bullshit


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2007)

Wouldn't rib injuries take quite a while to heal???


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2007)

It isn't the rib, it was seperation of connective tissue. 

Stand up training will be fine. If I decided to do anything else, I'll just stop if it hurts. I want to see where I am at.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> It isn't the rib, it was seperation of connective tissue.
> 
> Stand up training will be fine. If I decided to do anything else, I'll just stop if it hurts. I want to see where I am at.



Connective tissue problems can be worse than fractured bones sometimes. Only you know your body. Feel things out, but if you still have pain, I would back-off my a bit longer.


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2007)

Back is currently in no pain at all. I'm going to stretch today and see how it feels.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 15, 2007)

Maynard quotes from the 2007 bonnaroo music festival:


Great Maynard quotes: 
Walked out on stage - "I smell patchouli." 
Later on: "I had a shower earlier. Felt great. Even used soap, hair conditioner. Jealous?" 
Before The Pot - "I see most of you are all on the marijuana. Or the LSD. You're all under arrest." 
Toward the end - "Thank you very much for bearing with our cynical attitudes."


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2007)

^ noice


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2007)

Due to conflicting schedules I won't be training stand up today. 

However, I have some fun ideas for conditioning training. Luckily it will be snowing today so it won't be super dry out.


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2007)

did some conditioning yesterday with circuit training

today I did some grip training -

coc trainer - 
warm up
1x35 reps each hand *PR*

isometric crush - 
25 seconds right hand
15 second left hand

this was all done with the coc trainer


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2007)

lol


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 21, 2007)

exactly


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2007)

first day working out in three weeks. that is besides two days in those three weeks where I only trained arms because I couldn't do anything else.

Today's workout - 

flat bench press - RI 2 minutes
warm up
4x5 at 185 lbs

standing neutral grip cable rows - RI 2 minutes
4x10 at 190 lbs

seated machine fly -
2x12 at 165 lbs

straight arm cable pulldown - 
2x12 at 130 lbs

seated machine curl - 
1x9 at 120 lbs *PR*

close grip cable pushdown - 
1x12 at 160 lbs

3 sets rotator cuff training w/ 15 lb DB

stretch

Good workout. When I was doing the rows I completely forgot about my injury. That is really the best sign I can ask for as far as recovery. It didn't bother me at all. I felt weaker and de-conditioned but it is good to be back.

I am not sure how I will be training from now on. I am back home and am going to take a break from the university to get some training certifications and try to get a job at a Planet Fitness that is opening up 10 minutes from my house. Planet Fitness is one of the shittiest chain gyms to train at, but if I can make the dough, I don't mind working there.

So, as I am back home that means I can't train at the MMA gym I was at before unless I feel like driving an hour and 20 minutes to get there. 45 minutes away there is a Gracie BJJ school that also does some vale tudo, but there schedule isn't as nice as where I was. Until I can decide what to do until then I think I will train upper once a week, lower once a week, and total body conditioning twice a week. What sucks is that I have no access to olympic lifting platforms. I was looking online for an olympic barbell and rubber bumper weights, but those motherfuckers can go for ~200-400 bucks for a pair of plates! Those were claimed to be cheap too. I will have to check ebay.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, weight is down to 192 lbs. My diet and sleep has been awful the past month. Today I am starting back with the 5-6 meals a day instead of 2-3.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2007)

You hang in there buddy, that bench is still looking good and you got a PR GJ man.


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

back squats PL style - RI 90 seconds
warm up 
1x5 at 185 lbs
1x5 at 195 lbs
1x5 at 205 lbs
1x5 at 215 lbs
1x5 at 225 lbs

conventional stance deadlifts - RI 90 seconds
warm up
5x5 at 225

unilateral leg curls - RI 60 seconds
2x10 each leg at 82.5 lbs

unilateral leg extensions - RI 60 seconds
2x10 each leg at 75 lbs

coc trainer - 
1x40 each hand *PR*

stretch

Wow, first time doing backsquats in probably 3+ months besides that high rep 135 lb set a few weeks ago. They felt uncomfortable seeing as I haven't done them in a while, weight didn't feel too bad. I never thought I would not be accustomed to the feeling of the bar on my back again. 185 felt heavy on my traps. Deadlifts were easy, but I want to work my way up. Workout was pretty short, 38 minutes. My grip strength is making nice jumps. I think it is time I focus mainly on the #1 coc.


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

standing overhead strict press - RI 90 seconds
warm up
5x3 at 135 lbs

hammer strength single arm rows - RI 2 minutes
2x10 each side at x2 4 plates + 10 lbs *PR*

hammer strength wide bench press - RI 90 seconds 
2x6 at x2 115 lbs

neutral grip pulldowns - RI 2 minutes
2x12 at 165 lbs

band face pulls w/ 1 second isometric at full retraction - RI 90 seconds
2x15 with light jump stretch band

close grip pushdown - 
1x12 at 170 lbs

seated low incline alternating DB curls -
1x8 each side at x2 30 lbs


good workout. The low incline curls are really tough. I can curl the 55 DB's fine for several reps standing but the 30's were hard on this variation.


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2007)

Today's workout -

foam roll
dynamic warm up

unilateral leg press - RI 90 seconds
1x10 each leg at 175 lbs
1x10 each leg at 182.5 lbs
1x10 each leg at 195 lbs
1x10 at 202.5 lbs

leg press was set pretty deep

unilateral barbell RDL - RI 90 seconds
4x6 each leg at 135 lbs

coc trainer - RI 2 minutes
2x20 each hand
1x20 left hand, 1x18 right hand

my right hand is usually stronger, that is odd

stretch

Lighter workout today because I am still sore from last lower and I started back training on an odd day for me so I will start with a weekly schedule on monday. Mon lower, wed upper, fri lower, sat upper


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2007)

Lets have a cookout...


----------



## tallcall (Dec 3, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Lets have a cookout...



Are you bringing the wieners?


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

PL style box squat - RI 2 minutes
warm up
5x5 at 225 lbs *PR* first time doing box squats

platform deadlifts - RI 2 minutes
warm up
3x5 at 235 lbs

these platforms were about as high a defecit I could create, the bar was lightly touching the top of my shoes. Felt pretty good, I like platform deadlifts because I can really dig my hips into them.

unilateral leg curls - RI 60 seconds
2x10 each leg at 90 lbs

unilateral leg extension - RI 60 seconds
2x10 each leg at 85 lbs

coc #1 - 
1x8 each hand *PR*
1x8 right hand, 1x7 left hand

stretch

Fun workout. First time doing box squats, I enjoyed them. It gives a feeling of security in the movement, my form seems alot tighter when I have something to focus on. Speed was good, weight felt light on the legs, but heavy on the back. Still getting used to the back squat again. Everything today was fairly light but I want to give myself plenty of room to progress to work my way back up.

Even though this is a box squat PR, it is nowhere near my regular squat PR for 5 reps, about 100 lbs shy of that.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Are you bringing the wieners?



I hope you leave enough room for my fist because im going to ram it into your stomach and break your goddamn spine!


----------



## tallcall (Dec 4, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I hope you leave enough room for my fist because im going to ram it into your stomach and break your goddamn spine!



So violent. I'm just trying to show my friends some love. 



By the way fufu, good job on those COC's I just received mine last week (#1). I was able to close it once with each hand for the last two days. Those things are damn hard.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2007)

tallcall said:


> So violent. I'm just trying to show my friends some love.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way fufu, good job on those COC's I just received mine last week (#1). I was able to close it once with each hand for the last two days. Those things are damn hard.



Yeah they are. My strength with those is kind of finicky. Last lower day I tried closing the #1 and I couldn't even do it once so I used the trainer. Then I tried it yesterday and got it several times as you saw. I guess the RDL's took a larger toll on my grip than I thought.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 4, 2007)

tallcall said:


> So violent. I'm just trying to show my friends some love.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way fufu, good job on those COC's I just received mine last week (#1). I was able to close it once with each hand for the last two days. Those things are damn hard.


----------



## tallcall (Dec 4, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

PL flat bench press - RI 2 minutes
warm up
4x5 at 190 lbs

standing neutral grip low cable row - RI 90 seconds
4x10 at 200 lbs

seated machine fly - RI 90 seconds
2x12 at 175 lbs

straight arm cable pulldown - RI 90 seconds
2x12 at 140 lbs

seated machine curl - 
1x8 at 125 lbs *PR*

3 sets of rotator cuff work w/ 20 lb DB

stretch

Good workout. I forgot to do an elbow extension isolation movement, oh well.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 5, 2007)

you big american man... i do anything






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2007)

holy fucking shit that is one of the hottest chicks I have ever seen.


----------



## alexvega (Dec 5, 2007)

i remember whe i was 20 years old, i did good gaings, unfortunely i don´t have it the skills to read english like today i do.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking good Fu! Hows the injury holding up?

Nice job on the CoC, man! Yesterday i was like literally 1mm away from closing the #1 for the first time, its frustrating as hell. Was only a tiny distance but it may as well have been completely open cos it wasnt fucking moving, lol.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2007)

alexvega said:


> i remember whe i was 20 years old, i did good gaings, unfortunely i don´t have it the skills to read english like today i do.



I got to take advantage of my natural testosterone as long as I can. 

You look like you are doing very well in your gallery pics.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good Fu! Hows the injury holding up?
> 
> Nice job on the CoC, man! Yesterday i was like literally 1mm away from closing the #1 for the first time, its frustrating as hell. Was only a tiny distance but it may as well have been completely open cos it wasnt fucking moving, lol.



thanks. They are finicky little things aren't they? My progression with them has never been anything consistant. I used to only be able to close the #1 3-5 times a couple times each hand, I did that for a few weeks because I couldn't get any stronger. Stopped doing it for a while. Used the trainer, got alot stronger on that. Came back to the #1, couldn't do it once, then next week I try it again and get it 8 each hand.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

dynamic warm up

unilateral leg press - RI 90 seconds
warm up
1x10 at 195 lbs
1x10 at 202.5 lbs
1x10 at 215 lbs
1x10 at 222.5 lbs

unilateral barbell RDL - 2 minutes
4x6 each leg at 145 lbs

stretch

Good workout. Unilateral RDL's are tough.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 7, 2007)

Seems like Ive been here before.
Seems so familiar.
Seems like Im slipping
Into a dream within a dream.
Its the way you whisper.
It drags me under
And takes me home.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2007)

it's the WAYYYYY YOUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH WHISPEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

standing overhead strict press - RI 90 seconds
warm up
2x3 at 140 lbs
3x3 at 145 lbs

hammer strength single arm row - RI 2 minutes
2x8 each side at x2 4 plates +20 lbs

hammer strength wide chest press - RI 2 minutes
2x6 each side at x2 125 lbs

neutral grip pulldown - 
2x6 at 200 lbs *PR*

band face pulls w/ 1 second isometric at full retraction - RI 90 seconds
2x20 w/ light jump stretch band

close grip cable pushdowns - 
1x12 at 175 lbs

olympic bar curls - RI 2 minutes
2x6 at 105 lbs

stretch

Very good workout. Got all the numbers I planned on getting.


----------



## goob (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job Uncle Fu. 

Hows life in fufu land?


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Good job Uncle Fu.
> 
> Hows life in fufu land?



thanks

my experiences in fufu land are currently going through a transition. I'm not sure what the hell do to besides workout and eat.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

foam roll
dynamic warm up

PL(low bar, wide stance) box squat touch and go - RI 2 minutes
warm up
5x5 at 235 lbs *PR*

platform conventional deadlift - RI 2 minutes
3x5 at 245 lbs

unilateral leg curl - RI 60 seconds
2x10 each leg at 100 lbs

unilateral leg extension - RI 60 seconds
2x10 each leg at 95 lbs

coc #1 - RI 2 minutes
1x10 right hand, 1x9 left hand *PR*
1x5 each hand

stretch

Good workout. Squats and deadlifts were easy, still working my way back up. I'm not sure if I want to keep labeling PR's for a box squat because it isn't that different. I only touch and go and I don't go as deep as I normally would. I don't know if there is anything _that_ much different from it than a regular squat other than it helps me focus on sitting back more.


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2007)

gj on the pr's.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 10, 2007)

GJ hooker sauce.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 11, 2007)

nobodys innocent


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

PL flat bench - RI 2 1/2 minutes
warm up
4x5 at 195 lbs

single arm DB row - RI 2 minutes
4x8 each side at 100 lbs

seated machine fly - RI 90 seconds
2x12 at 185 lbs

straight arm pulldown - RI 2 minutes
2x12 at 150 lbs *PR*

seated machine curl - 
1x12 at 100 lbs

overhead unilateral DB elbow extension - 
1x12 each side at 30 lbs

stretch

Tough workout, it was good. On the bench press I experimented with bringing the bar really low onto my belly and keeping the elbows tucked more. It seemed to have a significant positive affect. I forgot to do rotator cuff work, oh well. I haven't done DB rows in a while, they were tough. I took my weight at the gym and I had just cracked 200 lbs. However, my weight waking up was 195.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 13, 2007)

"He's definitely gotta watch it," says Tim Alexander, still a resident of the valley himself. "We get weirdos up here looking for him, trying to find out where he lives so they can have a séance on his doorstep or something." According to Alexander, Keenan has resorted to chasing off unwanted visitors with a paintball rifle."


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2007)

: - ()


----------



## goob (Dec 14, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>


 

Wow. A rare original shot of fufu doing a side bend at his gym's 'open' day....


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 15, 2007)

If you want to see the vicarious music video early....

YouTube - Vicarious Video


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2007)

gee tanks


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

Hows things, Fu-ster?


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2007)

things are bleh, my grandfather died this morning. I guess it is good I'm home.

but I'm making my last touches on today's workout, then off to the gym.

yourself?


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

foam roll
dynamic stretching

PL box squats - RI 2 minutes
warm up
5x5 at 245 lbs

platform conventional deadlifts - RI 2 minutes
3x5 at 255 lbs

unilateral leg curl - RI 60 seconds
2x10 each leg at 110 lbs

unilateral leg extension - RI 60 seconds
2x10 each leg at 100 lbs

coc trainer - 
1x46 each hand *PR*

Good workout. First couple sets of squats felt pretty slow. My knees were bothering me today but by the latter sets in squats they felt fine and my speed was better. Platform deadlifts seem to get easier each week with the added weight. When I go back to sumo deadlifts the ROM is going to be drastically shorter, I hope it helps alot. I see myself progressing several more weeks with the platform deadlifts. After this saturday I will take a week off. 

Time to stretch.


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

good jorb fuster.


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> things are bleh, my grandfather died this morning. I guess it is good I'm home.
> 
> but I'm making my last touches on today's workout, then off to the gym.
> 
> yourself?


 
Sorry to hear that. Shitty time of year.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks

the good thing is I actually saw him last week, and I rarely see him ever.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> things are bleh, my grandfather died this morning. I guess it is good I'm home.
> 
> but I'm making my last touches on today's workout, then off to the gym.
> 
> yourself?



Man, im sorry to hear that. Its been a year since my grandfather died also, still seems like yesterday. I know where youre coming from.

Keep your chin up though, man.

Do you mind if i ask how? Hopefully peacefully?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> lower
> 
> ...



Thats a pretty intense workout right there. I dont think i could keep the game up with 5x5 to be honest. Good stuff, man


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Man, im sorry to hear that. Its been a year since my grandfather died also, still seems like yesterday. I know where youre coming from.
> 
> Keep your chin up though, man.
> 
> Do you mind if i ask how? Hopefully peacefully?



His heart just gave out when he was coming back inside from shoveling snow off his car. He was unconcious and had a slight beat when the ambulence got to the scene but he had stated he didn't want to be recessitated if that ever happened. He passed not too soon after that. He was 85 and stayed active until he died.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats a pretty intense workout right there. I dont think i could keep the game up with 5x5 to be honest. Good stuff, man



thanks

however, the squats are pretty easy to maintain 5x5 at the moment because I am working myself up slowly with lighter weight. It doesn't seem as light as I imagined it too but I took several months from backsquats. I've 5x5'ed 275 in the past, maybe 285. Eventually I will cut down sets and possibly reps.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> His heart just gave out when he was coming back inside from shoveling snow off his car. He was unconcious and had a slight beat when the ambulence got to the scene but he had stated he didn't want to be recessitated if that ever happened. He passed not too soon after that. *He was 85 and stayed active until he died.*



Thats pretty amazing at least, sounds like a tough old guy


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks
> 
> however, the squats are pretty easy to maintain 5x5 at the moment because I am working myself up slowly with lighter weight. It doesn't seem as light as I imagined it too but I took several months from backsquats. I've 5x5'ed 275 in the past, maybe 285. Eventually I will cut down sets and possibly reps.



Well you seem to be getting back into squatting well, i expect youll be setting PRs in no time at all 

Deadlifts are looking good also!


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Well you seem to be getting back into squatting well, i expect youll be setting PRs in no time at all
> 
> Deadlifts are looking good also!



thanks man. I think I am giving myself plenty of room to work back up and progress to heavier weights. Something that my pride didn't let my do in the past, leading me to get injured.


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

PL flat bench - RI 2 minutes
warm up
2x5 at 200 lbs

low cable unilateral row - RI 2 minutes
2x5 each side at 140 lbs *PR*

seated machine fly - RI 90 seconds
2x10 at 195 lbs

straight arm pulldown - 
2x10 at 160 lbs *PR*

seated machine curl - 
1x12 at 105 lbs *PR*

overhead DB unilateral elbow extension -
1x10 each arm at 35 lbs

stretch

The firealarm went off at the gym and by the time I got let back in there was only 20 minutes left to train. I cut the bigger stuff's sets in half. Bench felt heavy and my warm up got messed up so I hope that was the reason it felt so difficult today.

Weight was 190 today! I don't know why I am so light. My strength is slowly working up and I look bigger, I'll take it I suppose.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 20, 2007)

fufu thought that I had run away... chasing a trail of smoke and reason


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

unilateral leg press - RI 90 seconds
1x10 each leg at 215 lbs
1x10 each leg at 225 lbs
1x10 each leg at 235 lbs
1x10 each leg at 245 lbs

unilateral barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
4x5 each leg at 155 lbs *PR*

time to stretch


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 22, 2007)

this just in!!! disturbing picture released of fufu from a dating website


----------



## goob (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats some serious weight on those RDL's!


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

standing overhead strict press - RI 2 minutes(3 for the last set)
warm up
5x3 at 150 lbs

hammer strength single arm row - RI 2 minutes
2x5 each side at x2 215 lbs

hammer strength wide chest press - RI 2 minutes
2x6 at x2 135 lbs

neutral grip pulldown - RI 2 minutes
2x6 at 205 lbs *PR*

band face pull w/ 10 second isometric at full retraction - RI 90 seconds
2x5 w/ light jump stretch band

ow! I had a trapezius orgasm on those. It hurts so good!

supinated grip downward cable unilateral elbow extension - RI 60 seconds
1x10 each arm at 60 lbs
1x12 each arm at 40 lbs

olympic bar curls - RI 2 minutes
1x5 at 110 lbs
1x15 at 65 lbs
1x20 at 45 lbs

stretch

good workout, a couple of those OHP reps were quite a grind. I was liberal with the arm isolation shit today. Taking 5-7 days off now.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats some serious weight on those RDL's!



thanks, they are tough as shit even with lesser reps, just like Bulgarian squats.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> this just in!!! disturbing picture released of fufu from a dating website



lol


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 23, 2007)

King Crimson playing Larks in Tongues Aspic live... funny stuff 

YouTube - King Crimson - Belgium 1972 - Lark's Tongues In Aspic Part 1


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 24, 2007)

Satan Satan Satan Satan Satan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats some serious weight on those RDL's!


What the Dude said.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 24, 2007)

Have a good Christmas Mr. Brandon.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry fuxmas.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 24, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Merry fuxmas.


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> What the Dude said.



ty ty



Seanp156 said:


> Have a good Christmas Mr. Brandon.







Witchblade said:


> Merry fuxmas.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

What do you call a cat on the beach during Christmas?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Sandy Claws


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2007)

nice one


----------



## tallcall (Dec 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> What do you call a cat on the beach during Christmas?



Das One Cool Cat!


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 26, 2007)

YouTube - Turtle Tips: Marijuana (PSA, early 90s)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2007)

done with the 6 day break

Today's workout - 

upper

standing overhead strict press - RI 3 minutes
warm up 
5x3 at 155 lbs

hammer strength single arm row - RI 2 1/2 minutes
2x5 each side at x2 5 plates

hammer strength wide chest press - RI 2 minutes
2x6 at x2 145 lbs *PR*

neutral grip pulldown - RI 2 1/2 minuts
2x6 at 210 lbs *PR*

band face pulls - RI 90 seconds
3x12 with light jump stretch band

DB overhead unilateral elbow extension - 
1x6 each arm at 40 lbs

EZ bar close grip curl - 
1x15 at 80 lbs

EZ bar close grip preacher curl -
1x12 at 50 lbs *PR* first time doing this

iron mind hand extensor bands - RI 75 seconds
3x15 each hand w/ white band

stretch

Great workout. The last rep on the last two overhead press sets were really tough. The grind seemed to last for 5 seconds. I knew I was in trouble when the first rep didn't go up smoothly. I some how pulled them off though.


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice workout after 6 days!


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ha, you got the hand extensors as well. I got the whole pack too, they are sick! my fingers and wrists have so much more flexibility now


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout after 6 days!



thanks, I was happy with it.



fUnc17 said:


> Ha, you got the hand extensors as well. I got the whole pack too, they are sick! my fingers and wrists have so much more flexibility now



That's goodto hear. I've only used them twice but I have good hopes for improving the balance in my hands. I read that it can also help with grip as well. 

I don't know if it is because I have really longer fingers or my form is somehow off, but I have to reset the position of the band several times while doing sets because it slips/rolls down my fingers when I extend all the way. Do you have this same problem?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ya, it could be from the band expanding and contrasting, making the size of it temporarily bigger/smaller but im guessing its just a part of learning how to use them. It is annoying, but you gotta find your sweet spot where the band never moves


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2007)

cool cool


----------



## goob (Dec 28, 2007)

Holy shit fu, thats one kick ass return.

What you planning on doing for the new year?​


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy shit fu, thats one kick ass return.
> 
> What you planning on doing for the new year?​



ty ty

I'm going to a house party for new years. How about yourself?


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year FuFu!!


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2007)

katt said:


> Happy New Year FuFu!!



tyty, you also!

what are you doing for the night? Any plans made?


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2007)

Today's workout - 

foam roll

PL box squats - RI 2 minutes
warm up
5x5 at 255 lbs

platform conventional deadlifts - RI 2 minutes
3x5 at 265 lbs

unilateral leg curl - RI 90 seconds
2x10 each leg at 115 lbs

unilateral leg extension - RI 90 seconds
2x10 each leg at 110 lbs

taylor grip DB static holds - RI 2 minutes
2x1 minute at x2 55 lbs

Good workout. For those of you that don't know, Taylor grips are these big rubber handles you put on barbells and DB's to make them harder to hold.  They are fucking fat. Gripping the 55 lb DB for a minute was really tough. 

On the way back from the gym someone who came to our house got stuck on the driveway, even though they had direct instructions not to go up it because it is so icey. She decided to come up anyway and got stuck. So I spent 2 hours right when I got home shoveling sanding pushing and pulling to get her car out. People are fucking stupid. I'm not even a New England native like her and I know better than to drive on shitty roads without 4WD. Especially after recieving orders not to. ARGH!

I took a video of my 3rd set of squats and 1st set of deadlifts. I will get them up later today.


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

pretty boring tonight...... watching the CSI Vegas marathon...   lol

You?


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2007)

katt said:


> pretty boring tonight...... watching the CSI Vegas marathon...   lol
> 
> You?



lol, cool.

I am going to a friend's house party tonight. He is home from the Army and this should be a good night.


----------



## tallcall (Dec 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, cool.
> 
> I am going to a friend's house party tonight. He is home from the Army and this should be a good night.



Hope you have fun man, I get to work tomorrow so have some more fun for me !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years fufu!


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2008)

Today's workout - 

upper

PL flat bench - RI 3 minutes
warm up
4x5 at 205 lbs

standing low cable unilateral row - RI 2 minutes
4x5 each side at 145 lbs *PR*

seated machine fly - RI 2 minutes
2x10 at 200 lbs

straight arm pulldown - RI 2 minutes
2x10 at 165 lbs *PR*

unilateral seated curl machine - RI 2 minutes
1x10 each arm at 60 lbs
1x10 right, 1x8 left at 60 lbs

overhead DB unilateral elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
2x8 each side at 35 lbs

rotator cuff work w/ 15 lb DB 

stretch

Very good workout. Strength is going up, RI's have been higher, and my conditioning is awful, haha.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the videos from my last lower workout. The weight is light and I'm not posting to impress, just getting a look at my form and thought I would share.

Box squat 255x5 -





YouTube Video











Platform deadlift 265x5 (Hit the button that makes the video go back to its regular form, it is stretched out because I had to rotate it.) -





YouTube Video











I wasn't lying when I said my gym plays Polka...


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2008)

why the fuck does it post the video twice?


----------



## tallcall (Jan 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> why the fuck does it post the video twice?


_*
...you're on drugs...



...you're on drugs...*_


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2008)

ahhh!!


----------



## tallcall (Jan 2, 2008)

It all makes sense now!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wtf why does your gym play Polka??? My gym's music has gone down the shitter too... Hip hop, R&B, pop who really wants to listen to that shit, EVER?


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2008)

Seanp156 said:


> Wtf why does your gym play Polka??? My gym's music has gone down the shitter too... Hip hop, R&B, pop who really wants to listen to that shit, EVER?



not me, true story.

My gym plays alot of hair metal, country, and 80's pop rock. And of course Polka.

I am usually not aware of it cause I got my headphones on really loud.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> I am usually not aware of it cause I got my headphones on really loud.



You should treat your ears better than that, young man!


----------



## tallcall (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't like to wear headphones while lifting, but I do wear them for cardio. Sometimes their music is just very distracting (I kind of wish they would just turn it off period).


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> I am usually not aware of it cause I got my headphones on really loud.



Same here usually even though I know it's not the best for my ears, it helps block out the gayness of most gyms and gets me focused. I'd like to setup a sweet home gym whenever I get my first house.


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

Seanp156 said:


> Wtf why does your gym play Polka??? My gym's music has gone down the shitter too... Hip hop, R&B, pop who really wants to listen to that shit, EVER?



Hip Hop is shit?????   Whaatttt !!!!   That's the only type of music on my ipod..    lol


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 3, 2008)

Pure as fufu begin
Pure as fufu come in
Pure as fufu begin
Pure by will alone


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You should treat your ears better than that, young man!





hehe

I change the volume often when I workout. Alot of times I turn it up when I do a set then back down after I am done.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2008)

weight was 195.5 this morning. Fine with me I suppose, I am getting bigger and stronger but don't seem to be gaining that much weight.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 3, 2008)

i lost my breath watching your prestigious lifting videos from the last page


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2008)

is this so? would you like to be resuscitated?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 3, 2008)

Your form looks ace, as if you were warming up. :thumbsup:


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Your form looks ace, as if you were warming up. :thumbsup:



thanks! I like to get an outside opinion from my own when it comes to form.


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah one strong mofo.  Form puts me to shame.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 3, 2008)

If I let you,
You would make me destroy myself
In order to survive you,
I must first survive myself
I can sink no further
and I cannot forgive you.
There's no choice but to confront,
to engage you,
to erase you.
I've gone to great lengths
to expand my threshold of pain.
I will use my mistakes against you
there's no other choice.
I'm shameless now,
I'm nameless now,
I'm nothing now,
I'm no one now, 
But my soul must be iron,
'Cause my fear is naked
I'm naked and fearless
and my fear is naked


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah one strong mofo.  Form puts me to shame.



thanks, but everyone should have good form regardless of strength!


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


> If I let you,
> You would make me destroy myself
> In order to survive you,
> I must first survive myself
> ...



you add up at the bottom


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 4, 2008)

I think you should give that paragraph good thought grasshopper... maybe then you can beat the problem.

Problem obviously being your trouble carrying my baby... 

Embrace my desire. 

Lawl


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2008)

Today's workout - 

upper

standing overhead strict press - RI 3 minutes
warm up
5x2 at 160 lbs

hammer strength single arm row - RI 2 1/2 minutes
2x5 each side at x2 5 plates + 5 lbs *PR*

hammer strength wide chest press - RI 2 1/2 minutes
2x6 at x2 150 lbs *PR*

neutral grip pulldown - RI 2 1/2 minutes
2x5 at 215 lbs *PR*

band face pulls - RI 90 seconds
3x15 w/ light jump stretch band

overhead unilateral DB elbow extension - 
1x7 each arm at 40 lbs *PR*
1x10 each arm at 35 lbs

seated alternating DB curls - RI 2 minutes
1x8 each arm at x2 50 lbs
1x15 each arm at x2 35 lbs

stretch

great workout. Overhead press felt fine. Made several PR's but nothing too special, just machines and such. In a couple weeks I should be setting overhead press PR's, then I will really be happy with a PR.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 6, 2008)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...



Smooooth on those PR's Fufu! Good Job


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2008)

tanks


does anyone know how to remove photos from the gallery? I'm sure it is obvious but I can't find out how. I want to put some new ones up.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2008)

ok, I figured it out, not as obvious as I thought.

well, new pics are up.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 6, 2008)

fufu said:


> ok, I figured it out, not as obvious as I thought.
> 
> well, new pics are up.



I'd say you're looking good! Nice wheels!


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks, I feel good where I am. I think I am going to cut after I set some certain PRs.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking awesome, man. Legs are definitely a strong point, though - fucking huge.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, nice quads! You've bulked up nicely.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2008)

: ) ty ty guys


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2008)

today's workout - 

lower

PL box squats - RI 2 minutes
warm up
5x5 at 265 lbs

platform conventional deadlifts - RI 2 minutes
warm up
3x5 at 275 lbs

unilateral leg curl - RI 60 seconds
2x8 each leg at 120 lbs

leg extension - RI 60 seconds
2x10 at 180 lbs

coc trainer - 
1x47 closes each hand *PR*

pretty good workout! Squats were tough but I made it through them, deadlifts were easy as usual. I think next week I will raises my RI's for this workout by 30 seconds. I think I may bring my squat stance a little closer, it is pretty wide and I feel I could be more efficient if I stand closer.

time to stretch.


----------



## goob (Jan 8, 2008)

Gj Gj


----------



## tallcall (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't believe you closed that COC 47 times in each hand, good job! - I still struggle for 2-3 times per hand.

How have your BJJ/grappling classes been going?


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

Dang, nice workout fufu... I've never tried one of those grippers, but I can't imagine doing that for 47 times!


----------



## tallcall (Jan 8, 2008)

katt said:


> Dang, nice workout fufu... I've never tried one of those grippers, but I can't imagine doing that for 47 times!



I love gripping COCs, they feel so good in my hands. I guess this is why my right hand's grip is stronger than my left thinking.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I can't believe you closed that COC 47 times in each hand, good job! - I still struggle for 2-3 times per hand.
> 
> How have your BJJ/grappling classes been going?



I am home from school so I can't train where I used to. I could go to a place 40 minutes away but I am going to focus on strength training right now. 



katt said:


> Dang, nice workout fufu... I've never tried one of those grippers, but I can't imagine doing that for 47 times!



thanks guys, I could only close it like 6 times each hand when I first got it. I've had it for a while.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2008)

Today's workout - 

upper

PL flat bench - RI 2 1/2 minutes
warm up
4x3 at 210 lbs

standing unilateral low cable rows - RI 2 minutes
4x5 each side at 150 lbs *PR*

seated machine flies - RI 90 seconds
2x8 at 205 lbs

straight arm pulldown - RI 2 minutes
2x8 at 170 lbs *PR*

overhead DB unilateral elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
2x10 each side at 30 lbs

EZ bar close grip preacher curls - RI 2 minutes
2x10 at 60 lbs *PR*

6 sets of rotator cuff work 

stretch

good workout.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 9, 2008)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...



I'm always impressed by your numbers, good job!

Those rows look pretty sick! I didn't know that was even possible!


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I'm always impressed by your numbers, good job!
> 
> Those rows look pretty sick! I didn't know that was even possible!



thanks, rows have been a natural strength for me, comparitively.


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I'm always impressed by your numbers, good job!
> 
> Those rows look pretty sick! I didn't know that was even possible!




I second that one!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2008)

Solid EZ Bar curls, they're definitely an effective exercise.  if only my effing wrist could withstand those..


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> Here are the videos from my last lower workout. The weight is light and I'm not posting to impress, just getting a look at my form and thought I would share.
> 
> Box squat 255x5 -
> 
> ...



Some of the best form I have ever seen. Lawl @ the polka music. Who is in charge of music selection at your gym?


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2008)

katt said:


> I second that one!!



why thank you kit katt.



soxmuscle said:


> Solid EZ Bar curls, they're definitely an effective exercise.  if only my effing wrist could withstand those..



thanks, it is my second time doing ez bar preachers. I tried them a long time ago but hated the way they felt, plus I had to make them alot lighter. However, when I actually decided to do a real set I got a feeling in my biceps I've never got before. They do feel really awkward on the arms and wrist though.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Some of the best form I have ever seen. Lawl @ the polka music. Who is in charge of music selection at your gym?



thanks 

They also leave it on the same radio station. It is like they got a list of the worst songs to play in a gym.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2008)

Today's workout - 

lower

foam roll
dynamic stretching

unilateral barbell RDL's - RI 2 minutes
warm up
4x5 each leg at 160 lbs *PR*

tyler grip DB static holds - RI 90 seconds
3x30 seconds at x2 65 lbs *PR*

ironmind white extensor bands - RI 90 seconds
3x8 each hand w/ 3 second isometric at full extension

Good workout. The RDL's were really pissing me off on the last two sets for my left leg. For some reason I was not finding my balance and had several mock reps that didn't count. The tyler grips are tough shit. 

I cut out the unilateral leg press because they always bother my knees to some degree. My knees have felt great the past week and I plan on keeping them that way. I do like the leg press though. I need to find a good replacement. I am considering Bulgarian squats, but I don't know if I want to do that to myself.

Time to stretch.


----------



## goob (Jan 11, 2008)

Noiiiiice U?L RDL's Mr Fu.  Very nice.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2008)

ty.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2008)

Today's workout -

upper

standing strict overhead press - RI 3 minutes
warm up
5x2 at 165 lbs

seated cable row - RI 2 minutes
2x8 at 165 lbs 

hammer strength wide chest press - RI 2 1/2 minutes
2x6 at x2 155 lbs *PR*

neutral grip pulldown - RI 2 1/2 minutes
2x5 at 220 lbs *PR*

band face pull - RI 90 seconds
3x18 w/ light jump stretch band

overhead DB unilateral elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
1x8 each arm at 40 lbs *PR*
1x12 each arm at 30 lbs

seated alternating curls - 
1x5 each arm at x2 55 lbs

standing alternating curl ladder - 
start with 1 rep each arm at x2 50 lbs, then worked down to x2 15 lbs
DB's adding 1 rep each 5 lb increment, there was a 2.5 lb increment at x2 17.5 lbs. I added 2 reps at the end finishing with 10 reps each arm with 15 lbs

time to stretch


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2008)

Solid upper workout, fufu!  And three PRs to boot!


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid upper workout, fufu!  And three PRs to boot!



yes, thank you, boot them I did.


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2008)

Biceps got sore after saturday's workout, and they are still sore. This is like the 2nd or 3rd time they have ever got sore, never lasted for more than a day either.


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2008)

Today's workout - 

lower

foam roll
dynamic stretching

PL box squat - RI 3 minutes
warm up
5x5 at 275 lbs

platform conventional deadlifts - RI 3 minutes
3x5 at 285 lbs

unilateral leg curl - RI 90 seconds
2x8 each leg at 125 lbs

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
2x10 at 195 lbs

coc #1 - 
1x11 each hand *PR*

Very good workout. I moved my stance in a bit closer on the squats, it felt a little better. For the record, my deadlift grip has been DOH for the past several weeks, I never noted it though. Captain of crush set felt solid today, best I've felt with the #1. 

Time to stretch.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 14, 2008)

fufu said:


> Biceps got sore after saturday's workout, and they are still sore. This is like the 2nd or 3rd time they have ever got sore, never lasted for more than a day either.



Same goes for me..

My biceps don't get nearly as sore as other small muscles of mine do like my calves, triceps, or delts.  Strange...


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah it is strange. I like it though. 

Same thing with my shoulders though. They only got sore once, and they got really fucking sore, it was weird.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

Today's workout - 

upper

PL flat bench press - RI 2 1/2 minutes
warm up
4x3 at 215 lbs 

unilateral t-bar rows - RI 2 minutes
4x8 at 135 lbs *PR* first time doing this, I count the bar in the total weight

seated machine fly - RI 90 seconds
2x8 at 210 lbs

straight arm pulldown - RI 2 minutes
2x8 at 175 lbs *PR*

overhead EZ bar close grip elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
1x12 at 80 lbs
1x10 at 80 lbs

EZ bar close grip preacher curls - RI 2 minutes
2x10 at 70 lbs *PR*

6 sets of rotator cuff work 

iron mind white extenson bands - RI 60 seconds
2x15 each hand

stretch

Very good workout. 

For the first time ever I discovered leg drive in my bench press. Usually I get my feet really far back towards my head and have them on their toes to get really tight. I decided to see what would happen if I layed them flat and tried driving through my heels. I got my stance out a little wider and actually noticed it helping me bench. I remember trying to get the hang of it a while ago and just gave up because I just couldn't feel like I was getting any drive. It definitely took concentration though. Glad I finally figured that out. Benching today was pretty easy as a result.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

Just got my ISSA text books. Took a look at the first block of practice exam questions without touching this stuff in a while and only missed one question. 

Damn details, 80 bones in the axial skeleton for those who care, can't forget those ribs...


----------



## goob (Jan 16, 2008)

Dear lord above. By the many arms of Vishnu.....

175lb, straight arm pulldowns????  That's crazy.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

goob said:


> Dear lord above. By the many arms of Vishnu.....
> 
> 175lb, straight arm pulldowns????  That's crazy.



yeah, that is as far as I'm gonna take that. Felt like my shoulders were gonna rip out because of all the torque.

thanks


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2008)

Fufu is a stupid bitch and I hate him.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe hes better off this way.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

lol


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2008)

fufu is fapping cuz dat leet pic


----------



## goob (Jan 16, 2008)

http://192.20.225.55/tts/speech/1ce6d8ba04eb9845eb4e71ab01a10697.wav


----------



## tallcall (Jan 16, 2008)

goob said:


> Dear lord above. By the many arms of Vishnu.....
> 
> 175lb, straight arm pulldowns????  That's crazy.



I second this! My arms always feel like they're going to snap doing things like that, good job!


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


> fufu is fapping cuz dat leet pic


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

goob said:


> http://192.20.225.55/tts/speech/1ce6d8ba04eb9845eb4e71ab01a10697.wav



too bad those things only last 5 minutes, I am sure it was hilarious



tallcall said:


> I second this! My arms always feel like they're going to snap doing things like that, good job!



tyty


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn...lot of PRs up there, great job


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting proposition on benching.  I too clinch my legs as close to my head as possible and don't get as much drive from my lower body as I should.  Will definitely work on that.  Thanks bud.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Damn...lot of PRs up there, great job



ty

I'd rather be setting a bench PR though, yarg



soxmuscle said:


> Interesting proposition on benching.  I too clinch my legs as close to my head as possible and don't get as much drive from my lower body as I should.  Will definitely work on that.  Thanks bud.



Yeah go for it, I am glad I finally got the hang of it, it definitely helps.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2008)

A little update on my diet.

It's shit!

I've been eating alot but I am eating like one cheat meal a day. I am letting myself do this because after a couple more weeks it is time for a strict diet cut and conditioning training. Conditioning = pain


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

fufu said:


> A little update on my diet.
> 
> It's shit!
> 
> I've been eating alot but I am eating like one cheat meal a day. I am letting myself do this because after a couple more weeks it is time for a strict diet cut and conditioning training. Conditioning = pain



I second this. My last few workouts have been near-death experiences in terms of aerobic conditioning.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2008)

Today's workout - 

upper

standing overhead strict press - RI 3 minutes
warm up
2x2 at 170 lbs
1x1 at 170 lbs
1x2 at 170 lbs *PR*
miss 170 lbs 

seated cable row - RI 2 minutes
2x8 at 170 lbs

hammer strength wide chest press - RI 2 1/2 minutes
1x6 at x2 160 lbs
1x6 at x2 165 lbs *PR*

neutral grip pulldown - RI 2 minutes
2x4 at 225 lbs *PR*

overhead DB unilateral elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
1x10 each arm at 40 lbs *PR*
1x15 each arm at 25 lbs

seated alternating DB curls - RI 2 minutes
1x15 each arm at x2 40 lbs
1x20 each arm at x2 25 lbs

Awesome workout. This is the day I've been working up to for about 8 weeks. I am proud of my overhead press PR. I haven't got one in a while. Overhead press is a tough lift for me, it takes me a long time to progress. When I stop doing it I don't seem to retain that much strength from it the next time I try to progress in it. I can only progress well if I jump up in 5 lb increments everyweek. If I miss a week it proves to be a rut, if I miss 2 weeks I seem to have to start all over. I made it, w00t!

Time to stretch.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...


 
Wait a minute.  Rewind a few seconds. Were you not out on the sauce last night Mr fu.?  

If this much is true, my dreams have been answered. An awesome workout after a night getting fucked up..... The impossible seems possible....Just in case you were wondering, the fair wind blew goob no-where.  None of my minions wanted to do anything.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2008)

goob said:


> Wait a minute.  Rewind a few seconds. Were you not out on the sauce last night Mr fu.?
> 
> If this much is true, my dreams have been answered. An awesome workout after a night getting fucked up..... The impossible seems possible....Just in case you were wondering, the fair wind blew goob no-where.  None of my minions wanted to do anything.



I did have a bit too much to drink, but I hydrated pretty well whilst drinking and got a decent amount of sleep. I did feel like shit in the wee hours of the morning but once I took my beer shit I felt good to go.

Oddly enough, I seem to have great workouts the day after drunkville.

Well maybe next weekend you will be guided down the Straight of Answered Dreams, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2008)

Great job on fighting for those Militaries!  

And, of course, the PRs!


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great job on fighting for those Militaries!
> 
> And, of course, the PRs!



tanks, the second rep on the third set was a huge grind. Sometimes you just know you can get it even if the bar stops completely.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 20, 2008)

Strong pressing!


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks func


----------



## KelJu (Jan 20, 2008)

Great overhead pressing. You are close to overhead-pressing the same as me at 30lbs lighter. What is the BF% looking liek these days? I bet you still have abs at 200.


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks, I have pics in gallery at 197 lbs. I am now at 200-202 lbs. I have some ab upper ab definition, but I am getting a belly. I'm guessing my bf is like 12-14%, not sure. I really only get fat on the lower belly/love handle area.


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2008)

Great photos fufu - looks like your hard work keeps paying off for you


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

ty ty

I feel kind of fat right now. I begin my new program and diet this upcoming monday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice legs, mang.

Yes, I am coming on to you.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks

would you like to buy me a steak and lobster dinner?


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

Today's workout - 

lower

foam roll
dynamic stretching

PL box squats - RI 3 minutes
warm up
5x5 at 285 lbs

platform conventional deadlift - RI 3 minutes
warm up
1x5 at 295 lbs
1x5 at 305 lbs
1x5 at 315 lbs

all DOH grip

unilateral leg curl - RI 90 seconds
2x8 each leg at 130 lbs

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
1x10 at 210 lbs
1x10 at 225 lbs

coc #1 - 
1x12 each hand *PR*

Great workout. Squats felt really solid today; they were easier than last week despite the 10 lb increase. I want to move onto 295 next week but I am done with strength training for now...onto conditioning and losing fat. 

I will continue to increase my deadlift, however. My deadlift will be my main total body strength movement. I can't wait to feel what a regular sumo pull will feel like after 10 weeks of a conventional stance w/ 4 inch deficit.

time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

iron mind white extensor bands - RI 75 seconds
3x5 each hand with a 5 second isometric at full extension


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 22, 2008)

Go Fufu!!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh wow, look at that, you did do my squats today!  How much do you weigh?  If its not my weight, DONT STOP YET!


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

202 lbs


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> *coc* #*1* -
> 1x12 *each* *hand*



I find this to be...disturbing.  Buy hey, who am I to judge?




Solid workout, fufu!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> I will continue to increase my deadlift, however. My deadlift will be my main total body strength movement. I can't wait to feel what a regular sumo pull will feel like after 10 weeks of a conventional stance w/ 4 inch deficit.



Might you consider the Total Strength Program for Deadlifts?


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I find this to be...disturbing.  Buy hey, who am I to judge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







DOMS said:


> Might you consider the Total Strength Program for Deadlifts?



Possibly, but I'll have to take a look at what it entails. It probably won't fit in because I have to base my program off a 3x a week BJJ training schedule.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

90 minutes of warming up/dynamic & static stretching, mobility and activation.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2008)

aagh!


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2008)

I wasn't going to train today but my bud from school was visiting and he wanted to see where I train. Since I was going I decided to go for an overhead press PR with 135 for reps. That is something I've been wanting to do but never really had a place to fit it in, so there it is.

Today's workout - 

upper

standing overhead strict press - 
warm up
1x11 at 135 lbs *PR*
1x7 at 135 lbs

unilateral t-bar rows (not an actual t-bar handle used, but I had the end of the barbell jammed in a corner) -
2x8 each side at 145 lbs *PR*

hammer strength wide chest press -
2x5 at x2 170 lbs *PR*

neutral grip pulldown - 
2x4 at 230 lbs *PR*

overhead DB unilateral elbow extension - 
1x5 each arm at 45 lbs *PR*
1x13 right arm, 1x14 left arm each at 30 lbs

coc trainer - 
1x50 reps each hand *PR*

EZ bar close grip preacher curls - 
1x12 at 55 lbs
1x12 at 60 lbs *PR*

stretch

Really good workout. I made a PR on the overhead press which was my goal. I was shooting for 12 but crapped out on the last rep. I took the captain of crush trainer as far as I want to for repitition. I will use it from now on for multiple sets and isometrics. 

This was my last strength training day for a while. On monday I start a new program to improve my conditioning.


----------



## goob (Jan 25, 2008)

Holy toledo. PR tastic. Guten verk, herr fu.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

PRs galore!


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy toledo. PR tastic. Guten verk, herr fu.



Danke, danke


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> PRs galore!



thanks, DOMS, I suppose it was worthy of a closing out training day.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2008)

Fucking hell, thats a lot of records for one workout. Amazing job!


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Fucking hell, thats a lot of records for one workout. Amazing job!



thanks bud


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yesterday + Today 

70 minutes 

dynamic warm up
foam rolling
static stretching
ironmind white extensor bands 3x20 each hand


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2008)

It's funny, I can do 5x8 with weighted push ups +90 lbs on my back but when I go over 10 reps on BW I crap out pretty easily.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> It's funny, I can do 5x8 with weighted push ups +90 lbs on my back but when I go over 10 reps on BW I crap out pretty easily.




That's actually kind of weird... you'd think you could just go for days without the extra weight..


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


> That's actually kind of weird... you'd think you could just go for days without the extra weight..



Well I am training different energy systems. The CP/ATP energy system accounts for about the first 0-15 seconds of exercise. It is good for high intensity short bout training. Once I get past past that time frame I start using another primary energy system that I never train. So I just gas.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2008)

Also, my work capacity sucks...I never train low RI's and my ability to recover blows.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> It's funny, I can do 5x8 with weighted push ups +90 lbs on my back but when I go over 10 reps on BW I crap out pretty easily.




yup, i'm the same way. completely different exercise.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 28, 2008)

Could it be that you're just mentally conditioned to stop when you hit that number (8 is a common rep number for a lot of people). I know when I hit 8 I have to consciously remind myself that I still have 7 more.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 28, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Could it be that you're just mentally conditioned to stop when you hit that number (8 is a common rep number for a lot of people). I know when I hit 8 I have to consciously remind myself that I still have 7 more.



Absolutely. If you dont think you can go past 8, you won't

Which is why I dislike counting reps and dislike timing my stretches


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 28, 2008)

take me on a moon safari


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Could it be that you're just mentally conditioned to stop when you hit that number (8 is a common rep number for a lot of people). I know when I hit 8 I have to consciously remind myself that I still have 7 more.



There are alot of factors making it more difficult, that may be one.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


>



Is that Sean in 20 years?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 28, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


>




Bahahaha, where do you find this shit?


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2008)

warm up
static stretch
foam roll

Overall flexibility has improved significantly. Still tight as fuck in the lower lat area it feels. Foam rolling it hurts like a motherfucker. I want to get that resolved before BJJ which is in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2008)

Today's workout - 

total body strength

warm up

conventional stance deadlifts - RI 3 minutes
5x5 at 325 lbs

DOH grip first 2 sets, then first 3 reps of 3rd set

hammer strength seated overhead press - RI 2 minutes
3x8 at x2 90 lbs *PR*

DB unilateral rows - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side at 90 lbs

band face pulls - RI 90 seconds
2x12 w/ light jump stretch band

alternating DB curls - 
1x12 each arm at x2 40 lbs

overhead EZ bar elbow extension -
1x20 at 60 lbs

ironmind green extensor band - 
2x10 each hand

stretch

Good workout.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 31, 2008)

fufu said:


> warm up
> static stretch
> foam roll
> 
> Overall flexibility has improved significantly. Still tight as fuck in the lower lat area it feels. Foam rolling it hurts like a motherfucker. I want to get that resolved before BJJ which is in less than 2 weeks.



Im telling you dude, its your hip flexor. Me and my brother both had the same deal. Try some decompression hangs on a pullup bar before you stretch them, and when you do stretch them.... stretch them like a motherfucker. I'm talking minimum 5 minutes per leg.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

I envy your Deadlifts, fufu. 

Solid workout!


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2008)

fUnc17 said:


> Im telling you dude, its your hip flexor. Me and my brother both had the same deal. Try some decompression hangs on a pullup bar before you stretch them, and when you do stretch them.... stretch them like a motherfucker. I'm talking minimum 5 minutes per leg.



Nice, thanks man. I'm gonna go stretch now and try it out.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I envy your Deadlifts, fufu.
> 
> Solid workout!



ty ty


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2008)

shorter sessions today

25 minute of stretching
hip flexors, hammies, lats and glutes


----------



## tallcall (Jan 31, 2008)

fufu said:


> shorter sessions today
> 
> 25 minute of stretching
> hip flexors, hammies, lats and glutes



How are your hip flexors feeling after the stretching? 

Mine are normally pretty tight too, but a good 3-5 minutes per leg of stretching really seems to help me, also I think stretching any opposing muscle group helps a lot. I started to spend about 20 minutes stretching before every workout just to prevent and help deal with problems (also, being able to sit on my heals would be nice - still working on that issue though).


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2008)

They are better, but I don't think I will see the best improvements until after a week or so of stretching them.

I static stretch for for about 45 minutes after each workout and a 15 minute warm up with dynamic stretching before hand.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2008)

Side note, my traps are sore as FUCK. 

I also had a dream last night I cheated horribly on my diet and I felt like shit for doing it...god damn cutting nightmares. 

I'm getting cravings constantly this time around.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2008)

Today's workout - 

total body

warm up

power clean - RI 60 seconds
warm up
1x3 at 135
1x3 at 145
1x3 at 155
1x3 at 165
1x3 at 175

felt pretty good for not doing power cleans in a few months

chin up ladder 1,2,3,2,1 scheme
2 complete cycles then + 1,2
21 total chins

unilateral cable twist press super set w/ unilateral cable twist row - RI 60 seconds
5x10 each side at 70 lbs

40 rep sets were killer, I felt gassed after the second set but made it till the end

half kneeling cable wood chops - RI 45 seconds between each side
2x12 low to high each side at 40 lbs
1x12 high to low each side at 40 lbs
1x12 high to low each side at 50 lbs

coc trainer - no rest between hands, just back and forth alternating every 10 reps until failure 
57 reps each hand

standing overhead unilateral DB elbow extension -
25 reps each arm at 30 lbs alternating every 5 reps between hands with no rest

olympic bar curls -
1x20 at 65 lbs

stretch

Really tough workout. The twist row/press super set was really tough. One of the biggest differences between conditioing and strength training is you can go alot farther than you feel like doing with conditioning, you just will want to quit alot earlier than you can go. When you are benching pressing heavy, you get three reps and that is that, you can't do anymore...but conditioning is another story.

Feel like I am still making some good jumps in flexibility. My lower lat area is not bothering me at all today, thanks func.  I was getting pretty stressed out about that.

Today is the first time I was able to lay my hands flat down on the ground when stretching out my hammies -


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 2, 2008)

youve been bad


----------



## tallcall (Feb 2, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


> youve been bad


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2008)

If a guy tried doing that I'd pull a rolling knee bar!


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2008)

My lower/mid trap fibers got super sore from deadlifts, now my upper traps are super sore from cleans...I can't get a break damn it.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> Well I am training different energy systems. The CP/ATP energy system accounts for about the first 0-15 seconds of exercise. It is good for high intensity short bout training. Once I get past past that time frame I start using another primary energy system that I never train. So I just gas.



I'm the same way. I'm built for the 3-5 rep range workout. I think if you train for higher rep ranges and lower RIs long enough you will be able to adapt.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2008)

Definitely, that is what I am doing now.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2008)

Today's workout - 

total body 

warm up

tabata template - 
tire jump
50 lb DB swing
overhead sledge hammer smash
5 push ups/5 mountain climbers alternating
repeat twice to complete full tabata

I did that three times with 2 1/2 minute rest interval in between. I also did half of one in the warm up.

15 minutes on elliptical on strength interval setting lvl 12/16

stretch

Brutal workout. Tabata is tough shit. Although for true tabata I believe you just use one exercise the entire way through. It involves doing as many reps within 20 seconds, resting 10 seconds and repeating that scheme 7 more times. So, it lasts for 3 minutes and 50 seconds straight doing an exercise, or in my case exercises, in 8 "sets".


----------



## goob (Feb 2, 2008)

Cool ass workout fu.  That rocks.   What a grand idea, this sort of shit would be perfect for doing at home if you can't make it/ be assed going to the gym. 

Are those exersices as they sound, i.e you had a tyre and a sledgehammer handy, or were you doing some sort of gym equipment based variation.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, except instead of a tire I bound up a bunch of rubberish packing material with duct tape and went away on that. I chunked it up a bit with the sledge hammer though. I would use a tire but I don't have a spare shitty one.


----------



## goob (Feb 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> Yeah, except instead of a tire I bound up a bunch of rubberish packing material with duct tape and went away on that. I chunked it up a bit with the sledge hammer though. I would use a tire but I don't have a spare shitty one.


 
Whats a mountain climber?


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Whats a mountain climber?



You are in the basic position of the push up, except you raise your hips some. You bring one leg forward so you knee travels towards your chin, then as you bring the forward leg back you bring the back leg forward, just alternating. Like climbing a steep mountain, you can't stand so you crawl up leg after leg.


----------



## goob (Feb 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> You are in the basic position of the push up, except you raise your hips some. You bring one leg forward so you knee travels towards your chin, then as you bring the forward leg back you bring the back leg forward, just alternating. Like climbing a steep mountain, you can't stand so you crawl up leg after leg.


 
Gotcha.  THis tabata stuff sounds like excellent cardio, this sort of madness is definately my sort of thing.  Lots of pain. Good job, bringing this insanity to my attention.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2008)

People say it is one of the hardests templates for conditioning. It was tough, but I am assuming it is tougher doing the same exercise for all 8 "sets". I think it was intended for that. I may try it with squats next week.


----------



## goob (Feb 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> People say it is one of the hardests templates for conditioning. It was tough, but I am assuming it is tougher doing the same exercise for all 8 "sets". I think it was intended for that. I may try it with squats next week.


 
I've tried it with sprints, but never made all 8 reps.  That's particuarly brutal, at that point my cardio was pretty damn good, 8 mile runs in 50 minutes, 3 miles in 19 minutes etc... but I still could not do it.  It's evil.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> I've tried it with sprints, but never made all 8 reps.  That's particuarly brutal, at that point my cardio was pretty damn good, 8 mile runs in 50 minutes, 3 miles in 19 minutes etc... but I still could not do it.  It's evil.



Yeah, sprint would be very tough. Your steady state cardio may have been excellent but sprints are a whole other story. What goes on in your body is very different.

props for trying that with sprints, sounds really tough.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2008)

try doing it with just mountain climbers.  Try and do 8 rounds (4min), rest 2min. and repeat.

I garuntee you will shit your pants.  We did this once and my training partner couldn't keep his arms from shaking because they were so tired from holding himself up.  He was drooling on the floor (haha).  Just make sure you try and go as fast as you can and really get after it on each set.  No sand baggin'.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2008)

P-funk said:


> try doing it with just mountain climbers.  Try and do 8 rounds (4min), rest 2min. and repeat.
> 
> I garuntee you will shit your pants.  We did this once and my training partner couldn't keep his arms from shaking because they were so tired from holding himself up.  He was drooling on the floor (haha).  Just make sure you try and go as fast as you can and really get after it on each set.  No sand baggin'.





I will remember this.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2008)

oh yeah

btw P-Funk, what have you been doing with your training as of late? Ever going to start another online log?

I like the last two logs in your blog, good stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2008)

fufu said:


> oh yeah
> 
> btw P-Funk, what have you been doing with your training as of late? Ever going to start another online log?
> 
> I like the last two logs in your blog, good stuff.



Yea, I want to keep up my blog, but I get lazy as I am in school (again) and have a shit ton to read and study.  I have been a reading maniac as of late, just trying to get smarter and may be looking to go for my PhD (still don't know what I want to do with my life....lol) also.  I need more topics to write about in my blog.  I have to sit down and get some ideas.

I don't have time to keep a training journal.

Right now though, I am going to start a density type program to try and put on some size.  I have a contest with one of the physical therapists I work with to see who can get bigger in 8 weeks....lol.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

P-funk said:


> Yea, I want to keep up my blog, but I get lazy as I am in school (again) and have a shit ton to read and study.  I have been a reading maniac as of late, just trying to get smarter and may be looking to go for my PhD (still don't know what I want to do with my life....lol) also.
> 
> .



Very cool, are you looking at any schools in particular for your prospective PhD? 



P-funk said:


> I need more topics to write about in my blog.  I have to sit down and get some ideas.
> .



If I think of anything I'll let you know. It's hard to grind out ideas like that just thinking about it, most of the time it just has to come to you.



P-funk said:


> I don't have time to keep a training journal.
> 
> Right now though, I am going to start a density type program to try and put on some size.  I have a contest with one of the physical therapists I work with to see who can get bigger in 8 weeks....lol
> .



good luck


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2008)

fufu said:


> Very cool, are you looking at any schools in particular for your prospective PhD?



I am looking at ASU for my PhD in Nutrition.  I really like how the program is set up.  I just don't know about going to school full time for 3 years (you have to be full time as you have to do teacher assistant and research assistant work too) and it is a good chunk of change.

Other ideas may be:

1) getting a different degree in something like education so that i can hopefully be a professor (part time since I want to work with people) at a school.

2) Maybe getting my RN....for $5000 and a 16 month program at the community college I can become a nurse and try and work my way into a sports medicine facility working with athletes in that setting...but I don't know.

3) Just finish the school I am in now (working on my licensure in massage therapy) and just say fuck it and not go to school anymore and be content with my masters degree and my LMT (licensed massage therapist) and do some extra certification courses in things i like...such as ART (active release techniques).


Lots of ideas bouncing around as far as what I want to do.  The main thing is that eventually I want to either have my own place or be with a team.  Having my own place would be nice so long as I can make a decent living.

How are you doing in school?  What are you majoring in and what are you leaning towards doing when you graduate?




> If I think of anything I'll let you know. It's hard to grind out ideas like that just thinking about it, most of the time it just has to come to you.



yea, it is brutal!


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

I am taking this semester off. 

I got pretty damn sick of the academic environment in which I was in. The other kin majors were kind pathetic. There was no mutual drive and no competition. My TA's(which instructed alot of stuff last semester) were very lackluster. The TA's had no applied approach and seemed to have not much interest in being a good teacher. The students didn't help much either. Everyone seemed to have a textbook mentality for the material and noone really branched out and got excited about anything. I'm not saying I'm special but the others had no interest it seemed. It's sad to think these kind of people will be leading a large bulk of the field in 5 years. 

I had A's in my classes but withdrew from the semester because I got really bored with the classes. Right now I am working on the ISSA certification. I have the home study test and the thing is a total breeze. I will get that and start working at a new gym opening in march 10 minutes away. I wanted to get an easier cert done just to have a credential for when the gym opens and then get a more comprehensive one later. 

I also talked with this women who works as a manager for fitness consultation for an online media business. She claimed that she isn't too knowledgeble on the stuff herself and the company has been looking for a supervisor of sorts for the past 1 1/2 years. She said she may be able to set up and interview after I get the cert. That would be kind of crazy if I got that job because I would be in an authoritative position right off the bat and getting payed salary. The company does alot of online campaigns for shit like south beach diet. They did the website and marketing for that Shaq fitness show also. I can see that being alot of fluff though. 

I could take 8 classes at a community college and get my AS in Fitness Science. I'd rather go back to a university and get my BS though. 

I don't know though. I just want to work and get some experience in right now. I'm tired of sitting in classrooms and writing papers. I wouldn't mind doing something completely unexpected. I really want to train people and get payed for it. I've seen what I have done with alot of my friends and if I dove into a professional position spending alot more time with it I feel I could go places.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2008)

I hear ya.  I hate shitty teachers (or TAs) big time.  I also hate when classes are boring.  Moreover, I hate when you get students who don't exapnd their knowledge past the textbook.  A lot of exercise phys. and exercise science programs are fucking retarded as far as what they teach and the textbooks they use.  They can do so much better.  This is one of the reasons I want to get into teaching at the university level.  I feel like if given the chance to be the head of a department, I could make really make a difference as far as what students learn in this field.

I know it sucks, but just stick through it to finish up.  The certifications and the degrees and the letters after your name mean jack shit when compared to experience.  But, they do get your foot in the door and they do lend a bit of credibility to your name when speaking to the public.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 3, 2008)

That all sounds awesome, I think you should def go for it! I think I speak for everyone here when I say that we all have faith in you, you'll do great!


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I hear ya.  I hate shitty teachers (or TAs) big time.  I also hate when classes are boring.  Moreover, I hate when you get students who don't exapnd their knowledge past the textbook.  A lot of exercise phys. and exercise science programs are fucking retarded as far as what they teach and the textbooks they use.  They can do so much better.  This is one of the reasons I want to get into teaching at the university level.  I feel like if given the chance to be the head of a department, I could make really make a difference as far as what students learn in this field.
> 
> I know it sucks, but just stick through it to finish up.  The certifications and the degrees and the letters after your name mean jack shit when compared to experience.  But, they do get your foot in the door and they do lend a bit of credibility to your name when speaking to the public.



True story. Thanks.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

tallcall said:


> That all sounds awesome, I think you should def go for it! I think I speak for everyone here when I say that we all have faith in you, you'll do great!



thanks TC.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 3, 2008)

GO  fufu!!! Good luck figuring everything out I wish you all the best XOXOXOXXXOXOXOOXXOOXOXOX


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

excuse while I take 5 minutes to whack off to that attractive lady.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 3, 2008)

Shit man, I feel your pain. I have been out of school for a month now, and I am loving my life. The university system is pathetic at molding kids into life long learners. If you aren't one when you go in, you probably won't be one when you come out. 

My opinion, for what its worth, is to hang in there and get your BS. If not for any other reason than to finish what you start. Whats another 2 years of your life amount to when you look at the big picture? Better to have gotten the degree and not needed it than spending your life wondering what if you had. 

I strongly believe you will make a fantastic trainer. You might even consider teaching one day. I know the system sucks, but maybe you could play a part in fixing it. God knows, you could really make a difference if you could mold future students into half of what you are. 

Good luck with your whatever decision you decide to make.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 3, 2008)

Shit man, I feel your pain. I have been out of school for a month now, and I am loving my life. The university system is pathetic at molding kids into life long learners. If you aren't one when you go in, you probably won't be one when you come out. 

My opinion, for what its worth, is to hang in there and get your BS. If not for any other reason than to finish what you start. Whats another 2 years of your life amount to when you look at the big picture? Better to have gotten the degree and not needed it than spending your life wondering what if you had. 

I strongly believe you will make a fantastic trainer. You might even consider teaching one day. I know the system sucks, but maybe you could play a part in fixing it. God knows, you could really make a difference if you could mold future students into half of what you are. 

Good luck with your whatever decision you decide to make.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2008)

Kelju is right.  I agree.

The only thing that is tough is that to be a teacher in a university anymore, you need a PhD or at the least a masters with an ass load of experience teaching.

It is even hard to get a job at a community college without a ton of teaching experience anymore.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 3, 2008)

P-funk said:


> Kelju is right.  I agree.
> 
> The only thing that is tough is that to be a teacher in a university anymore, you need a PhD or at the least a masters with an ass load of experience teaching.
> 
> It is even hard to get a job at a community college without a ton of teaching experience anymore.



At USA, half of the teachers in my department only had a BS or Masters, but yeah, they did have an ass load of experience. But, they made the best teachers. 90% of the PhD teachers were the shittiest professors ever. OMFG! I wanted to stab them in the face with a pen most of the time. If you asked them a real world question, they would insult you to avoid the question, because everyone knew they didn't know the answer. 

Ok, my rant is over. Grab the BS, take your JRE as soon as you graduate, because it is good for 5 years, or at least in Alabama it works that way. Go to work for a little while. If you like your situation, keep working. If you want to give teaching a shot, go grab a masters and teach.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

this is all noted, thanks

Kelju, what are your plans now that you are done? Are you going to move, or did you already?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn you Kelju, now you have gotten another idea in my head as I have been sitting here looking at PhD of Education and Doctor of Education (Ed. D) programs.

fuck.  I will never figure out what to do with my life...lol


----------



## KelJu (Feb 3, 2008)

fufu said:


> this is all noted, thanks
> 
> Kelju, what are your plans now that you are done? Are you going to move, or did you already?



Well, I have done nothign but work and workout since I graduated. I was really burned out from balancing a job, training, and school. I am now ready to start studying for my cert exams. It shouldn't take more than a few weeks, then I will start sending out resumes by the truckload. 

I want to go to work for a company that offers lots of training with cutting edge technologies and has a competitive nature. If I don't get a good enough offer, I might be going to the middle east to do IT work a short while. The money is insane and the companies are struggling to keep workers there to work on all of these huge government contracts that BushCo handed out. The thought of working two years and having enough money to buy a house straight cash money brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn, I gotta follow this journal more often. Interesting shit.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Well, I have done nothign but work and workout since I graduated. I was really burned out from balancing a job, training, and school. I am now ready to start studying for my cert exams. It shouldn't take more than a few weeks, then I will start sending out resumes by the truckload.
> 
> I want to go to work for a company that offers lots of training with cutting edge technologies and has a competitive nature. If I don't get a good enough offer, I might be going to the middle east to do IT work a short while. The money is insane and the companies are struggling to keep workers there to work on all of these huge government contracts that BushCo handed out. The thought of working two years and having enough money to buy a house straight cash money brings a smile to my face.



Sick

Moving is a big stressful process, but fuck, it can be pretty damn awesome going somewhere you have never been before.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

P-funk said:


> Damn you Kelju, now you have gotten another idea in my head as I have been sitting here looking at PhD of Education and Doctor of Education (Ed. D) programs.
> 
> fuck.  I will never figure out what to do with my life...lol



Teaching is great when people actually listen and can bounce things back off of you.

If you ever started your own training business, what would you want it to be like?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 3, 2008)

push me, shove me...


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 3, 2008)

im terrified of what may come


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

pussy


----------



## tallcall (Feb 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> pussy



Meow


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> Teaching is great when people actually listen and can bounce things back off of you.
> 
> If you ever started your own training business, what would you want it to be like?



similiar to what i am doing now.  Sports performance for elite and high school athletes.  Offer physical therapy and clinical massage.  I'd like to get a Registered Dietician who specializes in sports nutrition as well to work there.  Pretty much just keep it a small business and do my thing.  People try and get to big in this industry and they want to be famous like athletes performance.  I am more interested in working 25-30hrs a week, making a decent living and enjoying life.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

Question for Mr Fu, and Mr Funk:

Do you think that the tabata type workout e.g mountain climbers for the allocated period is as effective cardio as, say running 7 minute miles for 3 miles???


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Question for Mr Fu, and Mr Funk:
> 
> Do you think that the tabata type workout e.g mountain climbers for the allocated period is as effective cardio as, say running 7 minute miles for 3 miles???



effective for what?  they both train two different energy systems and in doing so illicit different adaptations.

So yes, they are both effective in what they do.  It just depends on what training effect you are looking for.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> effective for what? they both train two different energy systems and in doing so illicit different adaptations.
> 
> So yes, they are both effective in what they do. It just depends on what training effect you are looking for.


 
In terms of fat burning/ calorie expenditure?


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2008)

Pfunk said it.

Tabata is high intensity stuff, not so much a steady state kind of exercise. It is similar it HIIT in a way. 

You may burn more calories total during a 3 mile run(or maybe not). But the post workout metabolic spike you get from Tabata blows steady state cardio out of the water.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2008)

Today's workout - 

total body

warm up

chin ups - RI 60 seconds
5x6 

last set I had to rest pause 2 seconds and 5 seconds on the last two reps respectively. 

push ups - RI 60 seconds
5x14

Bulgarian squats - RI 60 seconds
5x6 each leg at x2 45 lbs

pull throughs - RI 60 seconds
5x10 at 130 lbs

decline Russian twists - RI 60 seconds
3x12 + 15 lbs

Tyler grip DB static holds - RI 90 seconds
3x30 seconds at x2 75 lbs *PR*

10 minute cooldown on treadmill at 3.5

Great workout. I felt pretty out of it and spacey beforehand but it seemed to help me get into a trance of sorts. Obviously the Bulgarian squats were the toughest part but I made it through without giving up any pace. Same with the rest of the workout. The workout actually doesn't get hard until the Bulgarian squats. Afterwards I feel so wasted. I didn't let myself sit down unless it was after completing a 5 set block. I feel like I make a good accomplishment when I can made a solid effort through a single conditioning workout. I still feel like my push ups are shitty, I just feel like dropping the reps down by 5 and being able to add a ton of weight to them. Oh well, that isn't what I am training for. 

Also, I am glad my grip strength is improving during the cut. 

Didn't have time to stretch afterwards. I'm pretty tired but I think I will get to it tonight.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2008)

goob said:


> In terms of fat burning/ calorie expenditure?



Also, I read that Tabata is the single best fat burning method training wise. Take that with a grain of salt, I read it off of T-Nation. There is some sense to that, however. Metabolic training is a great way to aid the fat burning process. I would recommend it over tradition cardio for losing fat. Of course, to do it right it is gonna hurt, but I'd rather spend 15 minutes of hard metabolic work than 30-45 minutes on a treadmill.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2008)

So you are on a cut too? Don't you already have a visible 6-pack?


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is yesterday's food log if anyone is interesting in what I am eating for this cut -

Daily total cals - ~3200 cals


1 cup of Fage 0% yogurt - 80 cals
1 scoop of ON whey - 130 cals
1 medium/large apple - 80 cals
1/4 of walnuts - 200 cals
1 teaspoon of fish oil - 40 cals

Total cals - 530 cals

5 1/4 ounces of cooked chicken breast - 245 cals
2 pieces of sprouted barley bread - 140 cals
2 1/2 ounces of raw shiitake mushrooms - 40 cals
1 1/2 tblspoons of canola mayo - 150 cals
1 small salad of mixed greens
small amount of butter to cook - 30 cals 

Total cals - 605 cals 

5 1/4 ounces of cooked chicken breast - 245 cals
2 pieces of sprouted barley bread - 140 cals
2 1/2 ounces of raw shiitake mushrooms - 40 cals
1 1/2 tblspoons of canola mayo - 150 cals
1 small salad of mixed greens
small amount of butter to cook - 30 cals 

Total cals - 605 cals 

2 tblspoons of natural PB - 200 cals
1 medium/large apple - 80 cals
5 3/4 ounce of cooked tilapia - 210 cals

Total cals - 490 cals

3 7/8 ounce of cooked tilapia - 140 cals
2 tblspoons of natural PB - 200 cals
1 teaspoon of fish oil - 40 cals

Total cals - 380 cals

Total daily cals - 2610 cals

I normally get in another meal but I went to bed early yesterday. I take in ~3000 on non training and ~3200 on a training day. I should have had another meal consisting of 400 or so cals.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2008)

KelJu said:


> So you are on a cut too? Don't you already have a visible 6-pack?



More of a fading four pack. I get store more fat on my lower belly and love handle area. Other than that I am fairly lean. I want to improve my conditioning so I figured that would help aid with a cut and I want to be lighter in general for BJJ. I like being able to handle my BW better. I feel faster. I would be lying if I said I didn't want to be really ripped as well.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> More of a fading four pack. I get store more fat on my lower belly and love handle area. Other than that I am fairly lean. I want to improve my conditioning so I figured that would help aid with a cut and I want to be lighter in general for BJJ. I like being able to handle my BW better. I feel faster. I would be lying if I said I didn't want to be really ripped as well.



I hate you! At the end of your bulk you have a 4-pack. At the end of my cuts I still don't have a 4-pack.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I hate you! At the end of your bulk you have a 4-pack. At the end of my cuts I still don't have a 4-pack.



lawl

fuckin' genetics.


----------



## goob (Feb 5, 2008)

fufu said:


> Pfunk said it.
> 
> Tabata is high intensity stuff, not so much a steady state kind of exercise. It is similar it HIIT in a way.
> 
> You may burn more calories total during a 3 mile run(or maybe not). But the post workout metabolic spike you get from Tabata blows steady state cardio out of the water.


 


> Also, I read that Tabata is the single best fat burning method training wise. Take that with a grain of salt, I read it off of T-Nation. There is some sense to that, however. Metabolic training is a great way to aid the fat burning process. I would recommend it over tradition cardio for losing fat. Of course, to do it right it is gonna hurt, but I'd rather spend 15 minutes of hard metabolic work than 30-45 minutes on a treadmill.


 
Exactly what I was thinking.  I knew how effective it can be with sprints, I just wondered about 'static' exercises like mountain climbers.

That was the answer I was looking for, thanks fu and funk.

Your workout actually reminded me of that 300 workout that they did for the movie.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 5, 2008)

i wanna see more chin ups out of you corporal!


----------



## tallcall (Feb 5, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


> i wanna see more chin ups out of you corporal!



_Yessss ssssir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 5, 2008)

suckadickbitch


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2008)

this journal is a steady blend of exercise, cats, asian women and homosexuality.     In a nutshell, it is pure genius.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks dr. funkenstein


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 5, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


> thanks dr. funkenstein



I bet you can't wait to see Patrick again at the Arnold Andrew...


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 5, 2008)

he should come early and see Parliament Funkadelic at newport !!!! lawl


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2008)

epic lulz ^


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2008)

fufu said:


> Slept alot better last night. Actually went 8 hours straight without waking up. Then I got another hour or so sleep after that. When I woke up the first time I had to piss, so instead of going across to the opposite hall of my floor, I pissed in a bottle lawl. I'll have to stop doing that when my roommate gets here. Can't have bottles of piss all over the place!



I just saw this way back in my journal from freshman year of college while looking for an old deadlift PR. I remember doing this and then leaving one of the bottles on my roommate's desk before he moved in. I saw that the bottle was moved. He arrived while I was sleeping...I wonder if he enjoyed moving that warm yellow liquid all foamy on the top...

Great way to start the year IMO.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2008)

Today's workout - 

hang clean - RI 60 seconds
warm up
5x5 at 135 lbs

hang cleans felt good for not doing them in several months

sumo deadlift - RI 3 minutes
2x12 at 315 lbs *PR*

ATG goblet squat - RI 2 minutes
2x20 at 50 lbs

just concentrating on maintaining good speed and not slowing down

hammer strength overhead press - RI 2 minutes
2x6 each side at x2 100 lbs

DB unilateral leaning row - RI 2 minute
2x10 each side at 90 lbs

unilateral facepull - RI 90 seconds
2x10 each side at 45 lbs *PR* first time doing these unilateral

weight was light, pretty tired from deadlifts and rows, still a pr though

overhead EZ bar close grip elbow extension - 
1x20 at 65 lbs

olympic bar curl - 
1x20 at 70 lbs

good workout. Deadlifts went well as planned. Pretty tired from this workout. Forgot my converse shoes for deadlifting. Felt my quads getting tired as a result.

Time to stretch.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 6, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


> suckadickbitch


----------



## tallcall (Feb 6, 2008)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> hang clean - RI 60 seconds
> warm up
> ...



Looking good as always Fufu! I can't imagine doing 24 deadlifts in 3 minutes at that weight.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2008)

twas tough stuff


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2008)

warm up

30 minutes static stretching

ironmind extensor bands - RI 60 seconds
2x15 each hand w/ green bands
3x20 each hand w/white bands


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

power clean - RI 60 seconds
warm up
1x1 135
1x1 145
1x1 155
1x1 165
1x1 175
1x1 185
1x1 195
1x1 205

Last rep was a regular squat clean. Finding my benchmark from where to work with. All reps felt good.

chin up ladder - 
1,2,3,2,1 scheme
4 rounds + 1 and 1 5 second negative rep
38 total chin ups

circuit w/ 50 lb DB- RI 60 seconds
unilateral unsupported DB row 5 reps each side
DB unilateral floor press 5 reps each side
DB swing alternating hands - 10 reps (5 reps each hand holding)
overhead squat - 5 reps
x8

Between the last two rounds there was no rest.

half kneeling cable woodchop low to high - RI 60 seconds
2x12 each side at 50 lbs

half kneeling cable woodchop high to low - RI 60 seconds
2x12 each side at 60 lbs

coc #1 - RI 60 seconds
8x3 each hand

overhead DB unilateral elbow extension - no rest
6x5 each arm at 30 lbs

I switched back between arms with no rest. 5 reps one side straight to 5 reps on the other, repeat

alternating unilateral DB curl - no rest
4x5 each arm at 35 lbs

same deal as above

stretch

Great workout. Everything felt good. I felt like I performed well on the circuit. I moved quickly from movement to movement. Overhead squats with both hands holding the DB felt good, my flexibility came in handy there. My recovery time is better. I still could have gone longer but I didn't want to go to failure.

I have made good improvements conditioning wise in the past two weeks. On sunday I begin BJJ again. I feel like I am good enough shape to do it.

Weight was 195 lbs this morning.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2008)

BJJ today

First time at this new place. The enviroment seems more organized. My first impression is that the instructors are more positive and better teachers. It is also less rough for beginners like myself. Did some basic drills today. Arm bar from mount, sweeping from mount, escaping mount to guard, and some collar/wrist choke from mount.

Good stuff. One of the instructors commented on my level of flexibility. That was pretty cool.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds like you had some fun!

You got to love it when the instructors say things like that.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2008)

Kick ass dude! I want to do BJJ, too! Damn it!


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Kick ass dude! I want to do BJJ, too! Damn it!



You have a place near you to do it? It's wicked fun, I love it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Sounds like you had some fun!
> 
> You got to love it when the instructors say things like that.



Yeah, it is nice. 

This thursday Rodrigo gracie is doing a little seminar. Should be pretty cool.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> Yeah, it is nice.
> 
> This thursday Rodrigo gracie is doing a little seminar. Should be pretty cool.



Pretty sweet! 

I still remember our seminar with Helio Moreira (Soneca). These guys are kind of magnets for respect and admiration.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

chin up ladder - 1,2,3,4,5,4,3,2,1 scheme
1 round + 1,2
28 total chin ups

push ups - RI 60 seconds
2x20
1x14

Bulgarian squats - RI 60 seconds
5x8 at x2 50 lbs

done, could not go on.

I've done sets of 20 rep squats with short RI's, I've done heavy 25 set squats, I've done light 50 rep squats, I've done sets of 15 rep Bulgarian squats w/ moderate RI's but even then I took a breather in between sides. None of that was as hard as the sets of Bulgarian squats I did today. I stayed strictly with the RI's and no breather between sides. I was incapacitated for 15 minutes after that. I put one of the weights away and I felt myself getting rdy to vomit/pass out so I stumbled into the stretching room and chilled out for 10 minutes on the ground. Tried getting up to sit in a chair but felt really sick so back down on the floor for another few minutes. My legs were so toast I couldn't even adjust them a little bit when I was laying on the ground. I was pretty nervous beforehand thinking how tough it was gonna be. So glad I finished what I planned to do.

Time to stretch.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 11, 2008)

Lawlerz. yeah 1 min. Rest for bulgarians is def. asking for a beating


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2008)

heh, indeed


----------



## tallcall (Feb 11, 2008)

It's fun to beat yourself up so bad that you can't move !


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 11, 2008)

bottoms up nukka


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## tallcall (Feb 11, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


> bottoms up nukka



Are you in that position often???


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

circuit #1 - RI 90 seconds
40 DB swings(alternating hands each rep) w/ 50 lb
10 push ups
20 band rows each side w/ light jump stretch band
10 power downs w/ light jump stretch band
x3

rest 3 minutes

circuit #2 - RI 90 seconds
15 push ups
40 band rows each side w/ light jump stretch band
20 DB swings (alternating hands each rep) w/ 50 lbs 
x3

iron mind extensor bands - RI 45 seconds
3x15 each hand w/ green band
3x20 each hand w/ white band

Really good workout, it was a tough one. The band rows are done alternating sides pulling very quickly, eccentric/concentric done rapidly. I didn't go to BJJ today because it is a 50 minute drive and the roads are iced over. Probably the worst conditions this winter yet. I doubt they even opened up today.

Time to stretch. 

Weight was 194.5 lbs this morning.


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


 
Awesome circuit Mr Fu. I can only imagine how hard that must have been.  GJ.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks

was pretty tough, it doesn't take much to come up with a hard circuit


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2008)

BJJ this morning 10:30-12:00

Got to meet Rodrigo Gracie, that was cool.

Pratice Kimura from guard, transition from failed kimura to guillatine, arm triagle transition from side mount, arm bar, some guard passes/sweeps. Fun stuff.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 15, 2008)

fufu said:


> BJJ this morning 10:30-12:00
> 
> Got to meet Rodrigo Gracie, that was cool.
> 
> Pratice Kimura from guard, transition from failed kimura to guillatine, arm triagle transition from side mount, arm bar, some guard passes/sweeps. Fun stuff.



Damn, that's cool man!

Don't you love the arm triangle from side mount, I just think it is kind of fun to pull.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Damn, that's cool man!
> 
> Don't you love the arm triangle from side mount, I just think it is kind of fun to pull.



I like it alot.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2008)

Today's workout - 

hang clean -
warm up
5x3 at 155 lbs

chin up ladder - 1,1,2,2,3,3,4,4,4,3,3,2,2,1,1, scheme
didn't make it one round, 30 total chin ups

sumo deadlift - RI 90 seconds
warm up
6x3 at 315 lbs

hammer strength over head press - RI 90 seconds
3x5 at x2 100 lbs

standing unsupported DB row - RI 90 seconds
4x5 each side at 100 lbs

decline Russian twist - RI 60 seconds
3x12 +20 lbs

Tyler grip static holds - RI 90 seconds
3x30 second each hand at x2 80 lbs *PR*

EZ bar wide grip curls - 
1x12 at 80 lbs

unilateral cable overhead elbow extension - 
1x12 each arm at 60 lbs

stretch

So fucking tired.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 15, 2008)

how do you like tyler grip? I would buy some if you recomend.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2008)

I really like them, once I started using them my captain of crush crip started getting better. This is all while on a cut, too.

After using them a regular olympic diameter bar seems pretty damn easy to hold. I definitely recommend them for improving grip.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 15, 2008)

when ignorance reigns life is lost


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


> when ignorance reigns life is lost


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2008)

BJJ 10:45-12:15 

Did some drills on passing guard to side control and some arm bar variations.

I got to roll today for the first time today at this school. It took a little convincing to get the head instructor to let me roll because it was only my 3rd class at this place and I didn't get the "ok" from the two head owners who run the place. I explained that I trained at another place for a few weeks and that I had rolled before. So I rolled with a blue belt(funny they didn't put me with another white belt) and it was great. I never felt in danger and I was able to transition to alot of different positions. I failed a decent guillotine attempt and was able to escape mount a couple times and escaped a choke. I got into a good arm bar position but my opponent decided we should stop at that point and he showed me a couple things I was doing wrong. Great first experience. I never grinded out with my strength and didn't tire. I was ready for some more rolling after that but didn't get a chance to. The guy asked if I had wrestled before, I think everyone I have rolled has believed me to be a previous wrestler, not quite sure why.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 17, 2008)

I think if you're pretty strong and forceful that they must think you've done some wrestling. Maybe it was just me, some of them asked me similar questions - of course I found out that quite a few of the guys I'm with have had a lot of prior wrestling experience (my friend wrestled for 10 years and another was a wrestling champion in Illinois I believe), so they might be just assuming the same is true for everyone.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I think if you're pretty strong and forceful that they must think you've done some wrestling. Maybe it was just me, some of them asked me similar questions - of course I found out that quite a few of the guys I'm with have had a lot of prior wrestling experience (my friend wrestled for 10 years and another was a wrestling champion in Illinois I believe), so they might be just assuming the same is true for everyone.



I was thinking something like that. Lifting weights probably has alot to do with it. Olympic lifts are great for bridging to get out of a mounted position.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 17, 2008)

fufu said:


> I was thinking something like that. Lifting weights probably has alot to do with it. Olympic lifts are great for bridging to get out of a mounted position.



A lot of the guys that I train with who have wrestled or are currently wrestling do a lot of deadlifts and most likely a slew of Olympic lifts. One of them even reminded me that when doing a standing guard pass you need to force your hips forward as you're standing, like in deadlifting, to keep balance and prevent your opponent from sweeping you.


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

chin up ladder - 1,2,3,2,1 scheme
5 rounds + 1,2,1,1
50 total chin ups

push ups - RI 45 seconds
10x10 

front squats - RI 45 seconds
10x5 at 135 lbs

DB swing - RI 90 seconds
3x10 each side at 65 lbs (20 swings each set)

decline Russian twist - RI 60 seconds
3x12 +25 lbs

Tyler grip DB static holds - RI 90 seconds
3x30 seconds at x2 85 lbs *PR*

Awesome workout. I just had enough for the last set of DB holds, let go right right as the set ended. I didn't know how I would fare on the front squats. They weren't as bad as I expected. The weight was really light but I was doing several sets after upper body work so I didn't know how I would fare. The fatigue level from sets 5-10 was pretty much constant. It was tiring but not body numbing disorienting tiring from Buglarian squats from last week. Could have kept going for a while on that. Everything else went well.


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2008)

stretch

Iron Mind extensor bands - 
3x20 reps each hand w/ green band


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:00

Worked on arm bars, triangles, defending triangles and defending RNC. Got to roll a little bit, not as much as I liked. Got subbed once by a collar choke. Ugh, not used to having huge pieces of cloth on either side of my neck.

After BJJ I went straight to the gym.

Today's workout - 

power clean - 
warm up
3x2 at 185 lbs
3x5 at 135 lbs

last rep at 185 felt really smooth

chin up ladder - 1,2,3,4,5,4,3,2,1 scheme
1 round, +1,2,1,1,1
31 total chins

platform conventional deadlift - 
2x10 at 225

just working on speed

hammer strength ovedhead press - 
3x5 at x2 105 lbs

unilateral cable face pull - 
2x10 each side at 60 lbs *PR*

EZ bar close grip overhead elbox extension - 
1x20 at 50 lbs

EZ bar wide grip curls - 
1x20 at 50 lbs

stretch

Tired as a mofo.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 20, 2008)

Hehe, good job man!

I always call my Gi an oven bag because my instructor likes to turn off the air conditioner and let it hit 90+ degrees with all that nice humidity! I sweat straight through my Gi on those nights. 

I know when I defend against RNC's I just grab really tight and high on my Gi collar with both hands and look in the direction of the other guy's leading hand, then begin to try and roll that way. Even if I can't roll out and get away, this will still frustrate the hell out of him and he'll probably give up on it (doesn't have that much time anyways).

Man, I'd be tired too after an 1.5 hours of BJJ and then a strength workout. My place only gives us an hour, so I might have a strength training session followed by one hour of BJJ. Then I usually feel like an abused wet wipe .


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome morning.

I want to get try something this summer, whether that be BJJ or some other style.

Have you been doing it for a while?  I feel like I'm just now starting to see it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Awesome morning.
> 
> I want to get try something this summer, whether that be BJJ or some other style.
> 
> Have you been doing it for a while?  I feel like I'm just now starting to see it.



I did it for 3 weeks when I was at a no-gi gym in Amherst during school. I basically just got my ass kicked everyday and didn't learn much technique. I got injured and am just starting back up. I am at a new place now that is much more technique driven. They do gi in the winter and no-gi in the summer. The gi is the thick white uniform you wear. So in total I've done it about 4 1/2 weeks. It is awesome stuff and keeps me really busy. 

Will you be in Boston during the summer? There must be tons of places to train down there. I could try to figure out what my instructors recommend in that area if you are curious. The place I train is in Pittsfield, you have probably heard of the town.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Hehe, good job man!
> 
> I always call my Gi an oven bag because my instructor likes to turn off the air conditioner and let it hit 90+ degrees with all that nice humidity! I sweat straight through my Gi on those nights.
> 
> ...




Haha, well it sounds like you have tougher conditions and and a tougher warm up. I'd like to stay there for another half hour and just train open mat. I am so damn tired though, I felt like leaving the gym in the middle of the workout and I never get that feeling. I am taking next week off from heavy gym training to recoop. At the older place I trained at it probably got around a humid 90 too. My shirt would be soaked completely. by the end. Sweating through the gi must take quite alot I must say.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 20, 2008)

fufu said:


> Haha, well it sounds like you have tougher conditions and and a tougher warm up. I'd like to stay there for another half hour and just train open mat. I am so damn tired though, I felt like leaving the gym in the middle of the workout and I never get that feeling. I am taking next week off from heavy gym training to recoop. At the older place I trained at it probably got around a humid 90 too. My shirt would be soaked completely. by the end. Sweating through the gi must take quite alot I must say.



It was my definition of fun!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

fufu said:


> I did it for 3 weeks when I was at a no-gi gym in Amherst during school. I basically just got my ass kicked everyday and didn't learn much technique. I got injured and am just starting back up. I am at a new place now that is much more technique driven. They do gi in the winter and no-gi in the summer. The gi is the thick white uniform you wear. So in total I've done it about 4 1/2 weeks. It is awesome stuff and keeps me really busy.
> 
> Will you be in Boston during the summer? There must be tons of places to train down there. I could try to figure out what my instructors recommend in that area if you are curious. The place I train is in Pittsfield, you have probably heard of the town.



I still don't really know my summer plans as of yet.  I have a lot to consider.  For instance, if I take classes here at IU in the summer I'll obviously have the most fun, but I won't make good money.  If I go back to Chicago, I'll have fun, but will be working 5-6 days per week, will be taking classes at night, busting my ass, and making a ton of dough.  If I go to my Dad's, I'll make little money, have little fun, train hard... I don't know, thats for me to decide.

As far as Pittsfield goes, thats pretty far west from what I can gather.  It'd be fun to train with/at the same place as you, but I can't imagine how I'd be able to make that kind of a commute on a regular basis.

If I go out to Mass for the summer, I'll definitely be in need of some help in finding a good gym to train MMA/BJJ at, so thanks for the help.

Finally, you say its awesome stuff... I feel like if I do it, I'd be hooked from the get-go.  Is it something you'll be doing long term or just in the winter?


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I still don't really know my summer plans as of yet.  I have a lot to consider.  For instance, if I take classes here at IU in the summer I'll obviously have the most fun, but I won't make good money.  If I go back to Chicago, I'll have fun, but will be working 5-6 days per week, will be taking classes at night, busting my ass, and making a ton of dough.  If I go to my Dad's, I'll make little money, have little fun, train hard... I don't know, thats for me to decide.
> 
> As far as Pittsfield goes, thats pretty far west from what I can gather.  It'd be fun to train with/at the same place as you, but I can't imagine how I'd be able to make that kind of a commute on a regular basis.
> 
> ...



I was just mentioning the city because you are from MA. Atleast I think you are. The commute would be ridiculous for you, haha. For me it is 45-50 minutes and I am on the extreme west. I'll see what my instructors have to say about schools in Boston. I'm sure you could find a good school in any big city you end up staying at. 

I don't plan on stopping after winter, I want to progress alot and eventually compete.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2008)

BJJ 10:45-12:30

Worked on take downs, escaping mount, escaping side contol, escaping from back mount/hooks drilled some arm bars and triangle and rolled for three 4 minute rounds. 

Take downs felt good, but that is definitely the most tiring thing of the day. I was always the one iniating the clinch and felt I could defend any of his take downs if I was really determined. 

The rolling at the end was really fun. I did all three rounds with a guy that has been there a couple months longer than I. I escaped all of his submission attempts and was able to control him pretty well. I had one really good arm bar attempt that failed. I think I could have got it but I didn't want to really try to crank it, I kind of let him off the hook. During the 3rd round I sunk a rear naked choke. Felt gooood.  Today is by far the funnest day.

went to the gym after for a tiny workout although today was pretty tough on the mat.

chin up ladder - 1,2,3,4,5 scheme
2 rounds
30 total chins

1 set of 30 push ups

Was alot more tired than I thought. 

stretch

I will be taking time off from hard gym training now for 5-7 days.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> I will be taking time off from hard gym training now for 5-7 days.



I can only do it cold turkey.   I feel your pain, fufu.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I can only do it cold turkey.   I feel your pain, fufu.



I like to do it that way also. I don't mind taking time off that much because I still have grappling to do. I've been training pretty hard for the past four weeks and a break should feel good.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2008)

warm up

static stretching for 1 hour


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

chin ups - RI 60 seconds
10x5 
50 total chin ups

push up ladder - 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 scheme
1 round + 1,2
67 total push ups

back squat RDL combo - RI 60 seconds
8 reps each at 185

felt like shit, decided not to continue

decline Russian twists - RI 60 seconds
3x12 +30 lbs

Tyler grip DB static holds - RI 90 seconds
3x15 seconds each hand at x2 90 lbs *PR*

seated alternating DB curl - 
1x15 each arm at x2 40 lbs

overhead EZ bar cg elbow extension - 
1x15 at 80 lbs

felt like shit going into the gym and leaving. Actually yawned during the workout. Pissed I couldn't fucking deal with the lower body shit. Shouldn't have worked out today but I am supposed to get a big storm today and tommarow and might have to miss some BJJ/gym so wanted to stick a workout in there and balance it out later. Low carb, low sleep not enough days off and shitty motivation = shitty workout.

time to stretch


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 26, 2008)

Heh, I yawn almost every workout. In fact it seems working out makes me yawn more than anything. Only catching my breath stops me really. Shit, now I'm yawning behind my PC...


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2008)

hmm, it's a rare occurence for me.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 26, 2008)

Fufu is just used to the Chuck Norris workout. The one where all you see is a cloud of smoke, some fists and a few bodies flying around. That's what he means when he says he is doing body weight, he didn't say he was doing his own body weight.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2008)

hehehe


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:00

Drilled arm bars, arm bar failure to triangle, arm back failure to triangle failure back to arm bar, escaping triangle to side control and escaping triangle to knee bar.

I got to roll for 5 minutes at the end. Almost had an arm bar, gave it up because I didn't want to force it too much and my opponent almost had me with a collar choke. Neither of us submitted the other.

stretched for about an hour


----------



## goob (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey fu, whats that push up ladder stuff you did?  What is it?


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2008)

You pick a scheme then do the repetitions. You have a partner. So you do 1, they do 1, then you do 2, they do 2. Whenever your partner isn't doing them you do and visa versa. I don't have a partner anymore so I just imagine someone else doing them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 27, 2008)

Whats that hour of static stretching like?  I really need to do this.  My yoga experiment this summer hasn't really panned out ha.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2008)

It's boring as of late. Sometimes I am in the mood for it and sometimes I'm not but I do it anyway. The first few weeks of stretching for an hour everday are pretty good because you make alot of progress. Now I am kind of stagnating and just maintaining flexibility, still making some progress here and there though. I need to change things up I think, I've been doing the same basic routine for over a month now. 

If you mean what is it like, like what I do then this is it - I have two blocks of stretches. First one I do hip flexors, hamstrings, glutes and lats. I do that three times through holding from anywhere from 30-90 seconds. Then I do another block 3 times through containing hip adducters, groin, a splits stretch, a different hip flexors, calves, pectoralis, then quadriceps.

I do that after weight lifting and BJJ. If it is an off day I warm up for 10-20 minutes then do that.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2008)

Weight was 189.5 today. 

All smileys aside, I don't even feel phased in the least bit.

I haven't been below 190 is a looooooong time. Well over a year. But it feels good to be light.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2008)

20 minutes on elliptical. 
strength invterval setting, lvl 12/16

static stretching - 60 minutes


----------



## goob (Feb 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> You pick a scheme then do the repetitions. You have a partner. So you do 1, they do 1, then you do 2, they do 2. Whenever your partner isn't doing them you do and visa versa. I don't have a partner anymore so I just imagine someone else doing them.


 
So.......I take it you don't rest much.  Would it not be more beneficial to hammer out loads repetively?


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2008)

goob said:


> So.......I take it you don't rest much.  Would it not be more beneficial to hammer out loads repetively?



Both are good. You are implying conventional sets and RI's, right? I had been doing that for several weeks with my push ups. With chin ups I have been doing ladders because I found they really helped me up my numbers in the past. I wanted to do something new for my push up so I decided to go with the ladders. I don't like to stick to one thing too long. Ladders are great because you get a whole lot of work volume in a short amount of time and the way it is layed out gives you just enough rest to do accomplish the work. It really gets your mind off rest intervals and it is like one huge set, good for improving recovery time and sustained effort.


----------



## goob (Feb 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> Both are good. You are implying conventional sets and RI's, right? I had been doing that for several weeks with my push ups. With chin ups I have been doing ladders because I found they really helped me up my numbers in the past. I wanted to do something new for my push up so I decided to go with the ladders. I don't like to stick to one thing too long. Ladders are great because you get a whole lot of work volume in a short amount of time and the way it is layed out gives you just enough rest to do accomplish the work. It really gets your mind off rest intervals and it is like one huge set, good for improving recovery time.


 
Never thought of that.  Another great idea from the fu.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2008)

thank you sir

I saw ladders(chin ups) for the first time in func17's journal a while ago.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> It's boring as of late. Sometimes I am in the mood for it and sometimes I'm not but I do it anyway. The first few weeks of stretching for an hour everday are pretty good because you make alot of progress. Now I am kind of stagnating and just maintaining flexibility, still making some progress here and there though. I need to change things up I think, I've been doing the same basic routine for over a month now.
> 
> If you mean what is it like, like what I do then this is it - I have two blocks of stretches. First one I do hip flexors, hamstrings, glutes and lats. I do that three times through holding from anywhere from 30-90 seconds. Then I do another block 3 times through containing hip adducters, groin, a splits stretch, a different hip flexors, calves, pectoralis, then quadriceps.
> 
> I do that after weight lifting and BJJ. If it is an off day I warm up for 10-20 minutes then do that.



Interesting.  I need to start doing something like this.

I feel so tight all the time with the weight training, I can't even touch my toes.  It's terrible.

I'm going to draw something up and then come back in here and ask what you think about it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Interesting.  I need to start doing something like this.
> 
> I feel so tight all the time with the weight training, I can't even touch my toes.  It's terrible.
> 
> I'm going to draw something up and then come back in here and ask what you think about it.



I know what you mean, I felt like that too. 

My back gets so tight from sitting alot. I've been sitting alot less and when I do I sit with better posture. If I skip a day I just seem to get all tight again.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2008)

I just came off my diet tonight...wow. Pork lo mein, fritos, and cheese. CHEESE. This is one of the greatest nights of my life.

I think I will stop at taco bell/kfc tommarow on the way back from BJJ.


----------



## fufu (Feb 29, 2008)

BJJ
10:30-12:30

Drilled arm bar, passing guard, escaping triangle, escaping triangle to knee bar.

Then some real time drills escaping/submitting from guard and under side control.

Then I rolled with a blue belt for about 10 minutes or so. He submitted me three times with a keylock but for the most part it was competitive.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 29, 2008)

Quite the binge.  I'm sure that was a gay olde time.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 29, 2008)

fufu said:


> BJJ
> 10:30-12:30
> 
> Drilled arm bar, passing guard, escaping triangle, escaping triangle to knee bar.
> ...



Sounds like you had a lot of fun! Was the blue belt much larger or smaller than you. I know I tend to overpower people because of my size, so I was just wondering.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Quite the binge.  I'm sure that was a gay olde time.



Hehe, you said gay.


----------



## fufu (Feb 29, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Sounds like you had a lot of fun! Was the blue belt much larger or smaller than you. I know I tend to overpower people because of my size, so I was just wondering.



He weighs pretty much the same, slightly heavier I think. He has been training about two years. I tried not using too much strength. I haven't been trying to bridge people over as much as I used to. He actually told me that he was trying to use too much strength himself and I was countering and that was making him tired. It was a good roll but I still had so much more in me. I was ready for another 10 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Feb 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Quite the binge.  I'm sure that was a gay olde time.



I held back and didn't eat that much, but it was still orgasmic.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

chin up ladder - 1,2,3,2,1 scheme
6 rounds + 6 reps with 5 seconds in between
60 total chin ups

push up ladder - 1,2,3,4,5,4,3,2,1 scheme
4 rounds
100 total push ups

conventional deadlift - RI 60 seconds
8x5 at 225 lbs

goblet squats - RI 60 seconds
2x20 at 65 lbs

decline Russian twists - RI 60 seconds
3x12 +35 lbs

coc #1 - RI 60 seconds
9x3 reps each hand
1x8 each hand 

90 second RI for the last set

DB preacher curl -
1x15 each arm at 30 lbs

unilateral DB overhead elbow extension - 
1x20 each arm at 30 lbs

Good workout.

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2008)

warm up

60 minutes of static stretching


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2008)

Got sick yesterday. Just a general feel of lethargy and a scratchy throat. I skipped BJJ today. Hopefully I'll snap out of this by friday. I pulled an all nighter at a party over the weekend and trained the next day without much sleep, I think that is what did me in.

I will just train grip and stretch today.


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2008)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


 
How long did this take?  Seems like a crazy fu-hybrid cardio workout.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2008)

goob said:


> How long did this take?  Seems like a crazy fu-hybrid cardio workout.



Not quite sure. I don't really rest that much between exercises, just one after another with 1 or two minutes in between to set up.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2008)

BJJ 10:45-12:30

Worked on arm bar from mount, chokes from mount, bridging from being mounted to their guard. There was only one other person there today besides me and the instructor. One of the guys from the gym had a fight last night so people were out late to that and plus there was a time change. I got to roll with the instructor at the end. He is a purple belt that is on his tenth year. He submitted me with a triangle choke and then some neck crank. We rolled for about 6 minutes, so I felt pretty good about only getting submitted twice. 

I rolled with the other kid that was there. He weighes 145 so I never feel threatened and I controlled most of the time. I was trying to use as much technique as possible without using too much strength. I secured an arm bar at one point and let him go.

The head instructor asked me if I wrestled before. Always get that question. I said no, he said my movement looked good. Good day overall.

After I got home I stretched and drilled some basic stuff. Worked on my kip ups some more.

Today is also my first day coming back from being sick for 5 days. I felt well. My conditioning hasn't really been tested that much in BJJ yet.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 9, 2008)

fufu said:


> Weight was 189.5 today.
> 
> All smileys aside, I don't even feel phased in the least bit.
> 
> I haven't been below 190 is a looooooong time. Well over a year. But it feels good to be light.



You dropped some weight quick, huh?
You outweighed me for a year or two.  I've slowly gotten up to almost 190 and now am cutting from a low B.F. 

Nice to see your stretching routine.


----------



## tallcall (Mar 9, 2008)

I really like those days when there's only two or three people, it usually makes for more of a one on one session which is at least as important as having a different guy to roll with each time (in my opinion).


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2008)

Nate K said:


> You dropped some weight quick, huh?
> You outweighed me for a year or two.  I've slowly gotten up to almost 190 and now am cutting from a low B.F.
> 
> Nice to see your stretching routine.



I've been up and down for a while. But yeah I dropped from 202 to 189 in my last cutski that lasted 5 weeks. I rebounded back up around 192, that is where I have settled around at. I would like to be around 185 but I'll save that for later.

Stretching has helped so much. I haven't had any joint pains in a long time.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I really like those days when there's only two or three people, it usually makes for more of a one on one session which is at least as important as having a different guy to roll with each time (in my opinion).



Yeah it was really good. Basically like a private session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

chin up ladder - 1,2,3,4,5
2 rounds, 90 seconds rest in between
1,2,3,2,1 +2
2 rounds, 90 seconds rest in between
50 total chin ups

push up ladder - 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1
1 round, rest 90 seconds
8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1
1 round
91 total push ups

circuit w/ 55 lb DB - RI 60 seconds
sit-throughs 5 each side
DB uniateral unsupported row 5 each side
DB unilateral floor press 5 each side
DB overhead squat 5
DB swing 10 
3 rounds

decline Russian twists - RI 60 seconds
3x12 each side +45 lbs *PR*

Tyler grip DB static hold - RI 90 seconds
3x15 seconds at x2 95 lbs *PR*

unilateral DB overhead elbow extension - 
1x10 each arm at 35 lbs

DB preacher curls - 
1x10 each arm at 35 lbs

stretch

Good workout.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:30

Bigger group today, a few new guys.

Drilled double legs, guillotines from sprawling, keylock, and some collar chokes.

Rolled with a guy who had 25 lbs on me. We rolled for about 10 minutes, he subbed me once with an arm triangle. Other than that he layed on me in side control. He said he couldn't do anything because I was staying active. I wish he would have opted for another position. I always like to keep movement up. Whenever I get side control I usually hop around mount, and northsouth just waiting for an arm or something.

Rolled with another guy around my weight. Controlled him pretty well and almost got caught in a collar choke once. I fucking hate those, can't wait to get the gi off. I had his back twice but couldn't finish him. Almost had an arm bar and a triangle. I never know how hard I should try for the submissions. We weren't able to submit eachother although we stopped when I had rear mount. 

Still was ready for more. I never feel like I get to roll enough. My conditioning is doing very well, I have yet to gas.


----------



## tallcall (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm usually the one who gets mount or in someones guard and sits there just to frustrate them in order to make them make dumb moves so I can pass or take an arm. I love thwarting the guys every attempt at sweeping and just holding position. Usually I end up working much harder when someone does it to me so I actually like to be in that situation on the ground. I like the feeling of eminent danger and the feeling that I have to keep moving or he will get something (makes you work so much harder to get anything done ).


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2008)

That's no fun!


----------



## tallcall (Mar 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> That's no fun!



If I have to squirm around like a fish out of water, so do they (payback is fun ).


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2008)

tallcall said:


> If I have to squirm around like a fish out of water, so do they (payback is fun ).



One thing that works well is getting into side control or mount, stiffening up and basing like you are going to stay there for a while, then just transition and go for a predecided sub rly fast.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

chin ups - 
1x16 *PR*

overhead squat - first time doing these with a barbell seriously
warm up
1x5 at 135 lbs
1x4 at 140 lbs *PR*
1x5 at 135 lbs 

push ups - 
1x35 

unilateral unsupported DB row - 
1x15 each side at 80 lbs

hammer strength overhead press - 
1x3 at x2 110 lbs *PR*

DB swing -
1x40 w/ 70 lbs (20 each hand holding alternating)

unilateral cable facepull - 
2x10 at 65 lbs *PR*

cable close grip pushdown - 
1x20 at 120 lbs

DB preacher curl - 
1x20 each arm at 25 lbs

Today's workout was created for enjoyment. I turn 21 tommarow so I planned not to workout saturday, so I had a nice little workout today. Didn't really concentrate specifically on anything. I did a max rep set for push ups and chin ups. Made a PR on the chin ups which was awesome, but a bit dissapointed on the push ups. I could have had a few more but lost motivation because I was tiring fast it seemed.

Time to stretch.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2008)

A workout just for fun?  That's one of the best types!

So, what did you think of the OH Squats?  I really like them. 

Turning 21?  My little fufu, he's growing up so fast!


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2008)

DOMS said:


> A workout just for fun?  That's one of the best types!
> 
> So, what did you think of the OH Squats?  I really like them.
> 
> Turning 21?  My little fufu, he's growing up so fast!



Yes it is. 

I like them, I'm going to continue to do them. So much to concentrate on though. I did them pain free, my mid back felt a little tight at the bottom but it wasn't bad.

Now it is even worse when I find 16 year olds attractive. I swear, I cannot guage ages anymore. Everyone looks 18 to me! My penis doesn't feel a day over 15...


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2008)

Fufu learned a new trick today -


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 13, 2008)

In case I don't check your journal tomorrow, happy birthday!


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> In case I don't check your journal tomorrow, happy birthday!



Thanks, WB.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2008)

fufu said:


> Now it is even worse when I find 16 year olds attractive. I swear, I cannot guage ages anymore. Everyone looks 18 to me! My penis doesn't feel a day over 15...



Guessing the age of girls gets harder the older you get.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 13, 2008)

A set of 16 chins is very impressive in my books, nice work Fu Fu


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2008)

16 Chins, that's awesome.  Did you fly home afterward?


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Guessing the age of girls gets harder the older you get.



Oh indeed it is...



StanUk said:


> A set of 16 chins is very impressive in my books, nice work Fu Fu



Thanks! I've been focusing on chin ups for a solid 6 weeks. I'm very happy with a PR by 1 rep.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2008)

goob said:


> 16 Chins, that's awesome.  Did you fly home afterward?



On the wings of post workout ecstasy.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:30

Arm bar from side control, sweep from being in someone's side control to knee bar, double legs against conventional stance + south paw.

Rolled for a while afterwords. Finally got my conditioning tested. I rolled with a guy who is almost a blue belt. We couldn't get eachother submitted. I almost had an arm bar and a guillotine and he almost arm barred me. It was pretty funny, we pretty much did the same sweeps and sub attempts over and over. Then I rolled with a blue belt, I spent most the time on my back and I sweeped him twice when he attempted keylock. I got his back at the end, wasn't able to finish though. Damn RNC is tough with a Gi and I don't know how to choke properly with the Gi from there. 

Lastly I rolled with the head instuctor. He kicked me ass. I got arm barred, triangled, ankle locked, and kimura-ed. I was able to escape his mount and defend rear mount...I got into side control once. 

Not a bad day.


----------



## tallcall (Mar 14, 2008)

fufu said:


> BJJ 10:30-12:30
> 
> Arm bar from side control, sweep from being in someone's side control to knee bar, double legs against conventional stance + south paw.
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday!

Sounds like Fufu had some fun! got to love it when you just keep rolling and end up in a total draw, everyone goes home happy (or at least tired).


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks, twas fun

I was hoping to get a submission today but not getting submitted and staying active with guy w/ 2 years more experience than me was progress. He subbed me a few times before last time we rolle.d


----------



## goob (Mar 14, 2008)

Happy b-day fu.  Drink a shitload, party hard with some very loose women. Happy days...


----------



## tallcall (Mar 15, 2008)

YouTube Video














Happy birthday, again!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

StanUk said:


> A set of 16 chins is very impressive in my books, nice work Fu Fu



agreed.  most impressive fu-ster.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> agreed.  most impressive fu-ster.



tanks


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, I just got back from a trip to North Carolina for 5 days. I didn't know I was going until the night before and it was all very hectic. But I am back and going to train today.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

chin up ladder - 1,2,3,2,1 scheme
6 rounds
54 total chin ups

weighted push ups - RI 30 seconds
10x5 reps + 20 lbs
1x10 reps + 20 lbs
60 total push ups

circuit w/ 60 lb DB - RI 60 seconds
5 sit throughs each side
5 rows each side
5 floor presses each side
5 OH squats
10 swings 
4 rounds

decline Russian twists - RI 60 seconds
3x15 reps +45 lbs *PR*

Tyler grip DB static holds - RI 90 seconds
1x10 seconds at x2 100 lbs *PR*
1x5 seconds at x2 100 lbs

I've taken the Tyler grips about as far as I can for weight.

overhead DB unilateral elbow extension - 
1x10 each arm at 40 lbs

seated alternating DB curls - 
1x10 each arm at x2 50 lbs

4 1/2 minutes of 8% incline walking at 4.5 setting w/ 20 lb weighted vest. Last 30 seconds I ran at 7.5.

Very good workout for taking a week off. I felt a little sluggish on the first couple rounds of the circuit but the last one was the fastest methinks. I wanted 7 rounds on the chin up ladder but didn't make it, oh well. Push ups felt very good.

Time to stretch.

Weight was 191 lbs this morning. My weight range now is between 190-194 it seems.


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2008)

warm up

static stretching


----------



## tallcall (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice of you to come back!

While you were out, DOMS and I secretly took charge and are now in full control - ...............->..................-

So in reality nothing actually changed (except for a little drama in open chat ).

Anyway, it looks like you had a pretty good workout. Even those chin-ups look good to me (I'm still trying to get to bodyweight).


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2008)

.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2008)

warm up

static stretching


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

overhead squat - RI 2 minutes
warm up
1x8 at 135 lbs
1x6 at 135 lbs
1x8 at 135 lbs *PR*

I screwed up my positioning on the second set and the bar fell forward on the 7th rep. On the third set I could have done more. 

weighted chin ups - RI 60 seconds
10x3 +20 lbs
30 total chin ups

weighted push up ladder - 1,2,3,4,5,4,3,2,1 scheme
2 rounds
50 total push ups

unsupported DB unilateral row - 
1x15 each side at 90 lbs

DB swing - 
1x50 at 75 lbs *PR*
25 each hand holding alternating

unilateral cable face pull - 
2x8 at 70 lbs *PR*

Great workout. Today was a mix of strength and conditioning. Last set of OH squats felt great. Chin ups and push ups felt great. The DB swing set was tough, I was toast after that. I didn't bother with any isolation stuff today.

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2008)

Bjj 10:30-12:00

Highlight of the day was sweeping a 250 dude w/ more experience a few times and getting side control while rolling.


----------



## goob (Mar 26, 2008)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


 
V.G.J on the pr


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

hey, fu.  what are DB swings?  are they for grip?

OH squats, eh?  interesting


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2008)

goob said:


> V.G.J on the pr



thanks, it was a good day in the gym.



nadirmg said:


> hey, fu.  what are DB swings?  are they for grip?
> 
> OH squats, eh?  interesting



They are traditionally done w/ a kettlebell but I don't have any. 

Here is a video - YouTube - 1 Arm Kettlebell Swing

I do them with a DB and alternate hands between swings by letting go and grabbing with the other hand. I suppose they would be a good tool for training grip but my grip is already pretty good so I never really thought about it. Good total body exercise, always bursting at the hips. Constantly accelerating and decelerating.


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2008)

warm up

static stretching


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:30

Rolling went well today. I got each guy's back at some point except rolling with the head instructor. I find it tough as hell to RNC with the gi. I guess it would be easier to choke with the gi(hence the naked, "no gi") but I suck at gi chokes. I've found I can pass everyone's guard by baiting them into an arm bar or triangle then stacking them up and stepping around the side mount. I got keylocked by a blue belt(his specialty submission), other than that I didn't get submitted...I think. Went very well. My conditioning was solid today. Can't wait to get the gi off....

static stretch - 60 minutes


----------



## tallcall (Mar 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> BJJ 10:30-12:30
> 
> Rolling went well today. I got each guy's back at some point except rolling with the head instructor. I find it tough as hell to RNC with the gi. I guess it would be easier to choke with the gi(hence the naked, "no gi") but I suck at gi chokes. I've found I can pass everyone's guard by baiting them into an arm bar or triangle then stacking them up and stepping around the side mount. I got keylocked by a blue belt(his specialty submission), other than that I didn't get submitted...I think. Went very well. My conditioning was solid today. Can't wait to get the gi off....
> 
> static stretch - 60 minutes



It sounds like you had some fun. Good job not getting submitted (or as I say it not getting killed).

I know, the gi is sometimes frustrating, especially when the guy has you in spider guard and slips his feet into your gi and tangles everything up just to make it that much harder for you to break free.

For me, all week I seem to have been submitted only by RNC or omo-plata. These guys here love their RNC. Most of us here prefer it to any of the gi chokes just because it is more difficult to do and doing them a lot with gi makes them much easier without gi (those guys have a lot of hooks and escape possibilities with gi that don't necessarily exist without the gi).

It's kind of fun to let people get your back so you can practice defending chokes and eventually reverse them and try to get mount. Nobody sees that sort of reversal coming, and if you're fast enough you can almost always catch them off base and take full mount (payback's a bitch ).


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2008)

tallcall said:


> It sounds like you had some fun. Good job not getting submitted (or as I say it not getting killed).
> 
> I know, the gi is sometimes frustrating, especially when the guy has you in spider guard and slips his feet into your gi and tangles everything up just to make it that much harder for you to break free.
> 
> ...



It can get kind of ridiculous with the gi, IMO. Some guys are just so good with pulling it all over the place but I think it's lame. My biggest gripe with the gi is the humidity it creates. I hate being under side control with two gis covering my face. Makes breathing feel real uncomfortable.

I have yet to be RNC-ed, I always feel pretty confident defending when someone has my back. It's pretty much been shoulder locks and armbars I get caught in. I have really long arms and skinny wrists.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 28, 2008)

i didnt no ju did BJJ wat belt r u?


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i didnt no ju did BJJ wat belt r u?


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i didnt no ju did BJJ wat belt r u?



white


----------



## tallcall (Mar 29, 2008)

fufu said:


> white



Don't be fooled by him, Fufu's really a 9th degree black belt!


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2008)

heeh


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

fufu said:


> white



werd lol me 2. how long u been doing it fo?


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up 

chin up ladder - I did something different with the ladders today, I added an RI between rounds because I wanted to do more volume RI 60 seconds
1,2,3,4,3,2,1 
2 rounds
1,2,3,2,1
3 rounds
59 total chin ups

weighted push ups - RI 60 seconds
5x10 +20 lbs(vest)
50 total push ups

circuit w/ 20 lb weighted vest - RI 60 seconds
5 free squats
5 sprawls
5 sit throughs each side
5 bridges
5 rotating sit ups each side(sit uping and placing both palms on either side of the body)
5 half kneeling get ups each side
3 rounds

rest 60 seconds

weighted vest full squats - 
100 reps

half kneeling cable wood chops - RI 45-60 seconds
down to up - 2x10 each side at 60 lbs
up to down - 2x10 each side at 70 lbs

Tyler grip static holds - RI 2 minutes
1x60 seconds at x2 70 lbs *PR*
1x40 seconds at x2 70 lbs 

EZ bar close grip curls - 
1x10 at 90 lbs

overhead unilateral DB elbow extensions - 
1x10 each arm at 40 lbs

Awesome workout. Push ups were easy and I accomplished the 100 rep squat set. At 30 reps I was telling myself I was only going to go to 50. I ended up wanting 75. Between 65-75 I did a mad rush of fast reps...then I didn't feel as tired as I thought I would be and figured to go onto 100. In my head I was telling myself I had to do more than 50 because I did 50 reps with a 135 lb barbell a while ago. I did another mad rush at the last 10 reps and felt I had even more gas but I stopped. I didn't even feel sick after. My legs felt really fatigued but I had no overall fatigue(that total body pain that comes with training to the limit of conditioning) nor was I gasping for air. Don't get me wrong though, I was damn tired. I feel like I have reached a new tier of conditioning. Let the ass kicking proceed...

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2008)

danny81 said:


> werd lol me 2. how long u been doing it fo?



hmmm, ~ 2 1/2 months.


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy shit fu. Respect to that. 59 chins??? Are you insane?

Not to mention the crazy circuit afterwards. Taking this to a different level. Awesome.

Edit: Almost missed the 50 Weighted push ups.  Damn it, my best efforts could not hold up to this madness.

What is the objective of this workout?


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

oo dats watsup u do any sort of striking or anything? im iight at BJJ im getting much beta tho i started actually going fo a long time befo i get tapped. im better at boxing.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy shit fu. Respect to that. 59 chins??? Are you insane?
> 
> Not to mention the crazy circuit afterwards. Taking this to a different level. Awesome.
> 
> ...



Thanks, man. 

I do it to improve my conditioning and ability to recover. Nothing worse in grappling than when you are gassed.



danny81 said:


> oo dats watsup u do any sort of striking or anything? im iight at BJJ im getting much beta tho i started actually going fo a long time befo i get tapped. im better at boxing.



I used to train Muay Thai and boxing but I didn't do it that long. I got down the basics. I would have to sacrifice alot of time to train striking. Although I would like to, I just choose not to.


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

fufu said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> I do it to improve my conditioning and ability to recover. Nothing worse in grappling than when you are gassed.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I could imagine that being a hellish workout.  Couple of questions:

Do you think that this sort of workout is better in terms of CV work than running, due to the variety and different systems being trained?  

Vested Squats?  Whats this?  Weighted vests lying about your gym for such use?

Still, reading it back, that is one hell of a workout.  Great work fu.  Not many could handle that.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

fufu said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> I do it to improve my conditioning and ability to recover. Nothing worse in grappling than when you are gassed.
> 
> ...



oo ight datsz cool


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, I could imagine that being a hellish workout.  Couple of questions:
> 
> Do you think that this sort of workout is better in terms of CV work than running, due to the variety and different systems being trained?
> 
> ...



Well it is an apples and oranges sort of situation.

You ask if it is better in terms of CV work...well. It is better to do what I do if you want to train for bouts of higher intensity work then rest intermittently(like grappling). There are degrees to circuits and interval recovery training though, I do what I think is best for grappling. Running is a general term, but I think you mean long distance running, not sure though. Running long distance is good if you want to get better at running long distance, lol. Doing circuit type workouts for long distance runners is not a bad idea though(even in long distance running there are hills, uneven terrain and bursts of faster running that are all higher intensity work that the body needs to recover from), but it shouldn't be the priority. 

I could benifit some from doing steady state cardio work but I choose not to because I dislike it. I've toyed around with the idea of having a steady state baseline and doing circuits on top that, a sort of active recovery thing going on. 

Anyway, if you want to be in general top cardiovascular shape using all the methods would be best. If you have a more specific goal, which most people do, it is better to specify what you do so you can be most efficient in your training.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

fufu said:


> Well it is an apples and oranges sort of situation.
> 
> You ask if it is better in terms of CV work...well. It is better to do what I do if you want to train for bouts of higher intensity work then rest intermittently(like grappling). There are degrees to circuits and interval recovery training though, I do what I think is best for grappling. Running is a general term, but I think you mean long distance running, not sure though. Running long distance is good if you want to get better at running long distance, lol. Doing circuit type workouts for long distance runners is not a bad idea though(even in long distance running there are hills, uneven terrain and bursts of faster running that are all higher intensity work that the body needs to recover from), but it shouldn't be the priority.
> 
> ...


 
Perfect sense.  And I kind of figured you would have it all weighed out like that.

A+ Fu.  You know your stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Perfect sense.  And I kind of figured you would have it all weighed out like that.
> 
> A+ Fu.  You know your stuff.



heh, thanks. Glad to be exercising my mind. I'm off from school to work and I don't want to get stale. IM is a good way to keep my mind sharp on this stuff.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

fufu said:


> Well it is an apples and oranges sort of situation.
> 
> You ask if it is better in terms of CV work...well. It is better to do what I do if you want to train for bouts of higher intensity work then rest intermittently(like grappling). There are degrees to circuits and interval recovery training though, I do what I think is best for grappling. Running is a general term, but I think you mean long distance running, not sure though. Running long distance is good if you want to get better at running long distance, lol. Doing circuit type workouts for long distance runners is not a bad idea though(even in long distance running there are hills, uneven terrain and bursts of faster running that are all higher intensity work that the body needs to recover from), but it shouldn't be the priority.
> 
> ...



wats wrong wit running long distance?


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2008)

Nothing is wrong with it, everything has its use. 

Do I think it is over-rated? Yes.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

oo iight i gotchu. i do it once in a whie most my cardio comes from fighting and sprints. i do run long distnace sometimes tho.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2008)

Legs are ridiculously sore today. I fell backwards in the shower today because I went to bend my knees and my quads didn't fire. Luckily I just hit my back against a wall and didn't kill myself. 

I can't even walk down straights straight, my knees just buckle like crazy. I have to do a sideways step holding onto the railing. Going up is fine, though.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol dat sucks cuz. u use a foam roller and take contrast showers?


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2008)

I do use a foam roller. I don't bother with the contrast showers because my legs were so fried I don't think they would have made much a difference. I've never done a 100 rep squats set so I think that stimulus was going to make me get sore no matter what I do.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

yah nikka i gotchu.juss cuz i used to get mad sore after a workout ya digz? i did the contrast shower and it actually helped. hope u feel better cuzzo


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2008)

Today's workout - 

weighted chin ups - RI 2 minutes
3x5 +20 lbs

weighted push ups - RI 2 minutes
2x20 +20 lbs

band face pulls - RI 60-90 seconds
3x15 w/ light jump stretch band and 1 second isometric at full retraction

lateral raises - RI 2 minutes
2x15 each side at 25 lb

EZ bar close grip curls - 
1x10 at 95 lbs

cable close grip pushdown - 
1x12 at 160 lbs

Ok workout. Today I went easy overall. My body is still pretty tired from saturday's workout. Just wanted to go in and do something. Chin ups felt harder than they should have been. However, I was moving heavy fucking furnature an hour before my workout and it was pretty taxing. I went super easy on the RI's today, wasn't training my conditioning today.


----------



## tallcall (Mar 31, 2008)

I totally forgot you did 100 reps for those Squats. Nice work!! 

I love it when my legs feel like jello. I think I almost fell backwards once but I also caught myself.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2008)

Sometimes I like when my muscles feel beat to shit, but I hope they aren't still really sore for BJJ on wedneday.


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

Excellent weighted chins fu.  gj.

Have a tasty protein snack...


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2008)

yum


----------



## tallcall (Apr 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Excellent weighted chins fu.  gj.
> 
> Have a tasty protein snack...



Mmmm....Bbbbrrrreeaakkkffffassssttttt......Ahghghhghhahahghgh..........


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:00

Drilled side control escape and arm bar/triangle submissions and transitions.

Got to do some no-gi rolling today! I felt so much better. First roll without the gi I ducked and jumped on my opponents back while securing an over-under. Riding someone's back when they are standing is one of the funnest things to do. He eventually fell over and I worked for the choke for a while but couldn't get it. I was squeezing pretty hard at one point when I had part of his neck but he was doing a good job keeping his chin tucked. He eventually escaped when I opted for an arm bar and he tried for a guillotine, I pulled guard and worked for several arm bars/kept him in my but didn't get any before the time ended. 

I rolled with a different more experienced guy after that. It was quite a roll, we went for about 8 minutes. He had the more dominant position during the majority of the time. He had side mount, mount, rear mount and finally north south. I kept spinning and trying to scoop around to guard/scramble from north south. Finally one of my attempts was successful and I trapped one his shoulders while spinning into guard and I locked the triangle choke. I was squeezing it and cinching it in for about 20-30 seconds before he tapped. So pumped afterwards because I was being controlled for so long. I had his back once and besides that I don't think I had much good positioning. 

Other than that I was pretty successful in escaping side mount and getting to my feet using a new technique. Also I have improved on riding the position in rear mount and sprawling. I had been getting a little discouraged the past couple classes so today felt awesome.

w00t, very good day. I <3 no-gi.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2008)

Bjj 10:30-12:30


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2008)

lawl


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2008)

welcome back


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> welcome back



Thanks, lawl.  I've been around.  Busy here and there.  Not too busy to argue with DOMS though.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 4, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> Thanks, lawl.  I've been around.  Busy here and there.  Not too busy to argue with DOMS though.



Hey man, I missed you!


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2008)

Today's workout - 

chin up ladder - RI 30 seconds between rounds
1,2,3,2,1 scheme
8 rounds + 8 singles seperated by 5 seconds
80 total chin ups

weighted push ups - RI 60 seconds
5x12 +20 lbs

circuit w/ 20 lb weighted vest on - RI 60 seconds
10(20)(30) squats
10 sit throughs each side
10 rotating sit ups each side
10 bridges
3 rounds

I added 10 reps to the squats each round

half kneeling cable wood chops - no rest between anything
down/up - 1x10 each at 70 lbs *PR*
up/down - 1x10 each at 80 lbs *PR*

Tyler grip DB static holds - 
1x60 seconds at x2 75 lbs *PR*

EZ bar close grip curls - 
1x10 at 100 lbs

close grip cable pushdowns - 
1x12 at 170 lbs

Awesome workout. That is the most chin ups I've ever done in one workout by far. I think the closest I've done to that previously was 64 or so. I threw in that 30 seconds RI on the ladders which helps tremendously.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2008)

how'd you manage to do those weighted push-ups?

I've always said if somebody could create a push-up machine that adds weight to the movement, they'd be rich...


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> how'd you manage to do those weighted push-ups?
> 
> I've always said if somebody could create a push-up machine that adds weight to the movement, they'd be rich...



I got a 20 lb weighted vest for my birthday.

Gold's gym is putting out products now. Walmart carries them, only 50 bucks. That is a steal compared to online store prices. A 30 lb one on elitefts is like...120 bucks and they go up like 30 bucks each 10 lb increment.

It isn't a POS vest either.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 7, 2008)

YEah yeah Wal-mart buddy, thanks for the tip


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2008)

np. normally I avoid Wal-Mart but in that case I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2008)

ah, weight vest circuits.  I man after my own heart.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

overhead squats - 
warm up
2x10 at 135 lbs *PR*

inverted row - RI 90 seconds
3x12 at bodyweight

weighted push up ladder - 1,2,3,4,5,4,3,2,1 scheme
2 rounds + 1,2,3,4,1 +20 lbs
61 total push ups

DB swing - 
1x50 swings at 80 lbs alternating each hand *PR*

unilateral cable facepull - 
2x8 at 75 lbs *PR*

supinated grip unilateral cable push down - 
1x12 each arm at 60 lbs

DB alternating seated curls -
1x8 each arm at x2 50 lbs

10:00 minutes on tread mill w/ 10.0 incline at 3.5 speed w/ 20 lb weighted vest

Great workout, first time doing inverted rows in a while. Today was a lighter day overall w/ RI's and total work. Next saturday will be my last gym workout before I take a week off from the gym. I decided to take that week off because at the end of it I have a submission wrestling tournament and I wanted to be fully recovered for it. I feel my conditioning is good. 

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2008)

P-funk said:


> ah, weight vest circuits.  I man after my own heart.



One of the best pieces of equipment I have added to my workouts in a long time. It can be used in practically anything.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2008)

fufu said:


> One of the best pieces of equipment I have added to my workouts in a long time. It can be used in practically anything.



true that.

sometimes i slap it on and hit the stairmill...now that is brutal!


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

for da vest how much does dat shit cost? and how much weight can u add up to?


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2008)

P-funk said:


> true that.
> 
> sometimes i slap it on and hit the stairmill...now that is brutal!



ouch.

I used it on the incline treadmill today but the stairmill must be brutal. I'll have to give that a shot.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> for da vest how much does dat shit cost? and how much weight can u add up to?



50 bucks at wally world. You can add 1-20 lbs to it in 1 lb increments.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 7, 2008)

fufu said:


> 50 bucks at wally world. You can add 1-20 lbs to it in 1 lb increments.



Usually when I see one of my friends with one on I just offer to let them carry me around on their back for a little while - a nice 277 pound weight vest! Plus, it is free transportation for me!


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Usually when I see one of my friends with one on I just offer to let them carry me around on their back for a little while - a nice 277 pound weight vest! Plus, it is free transportation for me!



If you were my training partner I would totally utilize you, lawl. Giving people piggy back rides up hills/stairs is great for conditioning.

I remember at the old place I trained MMA for a little bit we had a conditioning circuit and in one of the parts one of the smaller guys would grab onto you like a monkey from the front and you had to crawl around on your knees, get up and walk around, then back down to crawling, repeat. It was good stuff.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 7, 2008)

fufu said:


> If you were my training partner I would totally utilize you, lawl. Giving people piggy back rides up hills/stairs is great for conditioning.
> 
> I remember at the old place I trained MMA for a little bit we had a conditioning circuit and in one of the parts one of the smaller guys would grab onto you like a monkey from the front and you had to crawl around on your knees, get up and walk around, then back down to crawling, repeat. It was good stuff.



Hell yeah!


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2008)

BJJ 10:30 - 12:00

static stretching


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

well, fufu's back on a cut today.

Weight is around 192-195 in the morning. I've been on the fence about cutting because of the weight classes in the tourney coming up. It is a small meet so there are half as many weight classes. I'm stuck between 176 and 202.5. So I will be in the 202.5. I was going to wait till after to start the cut but I'm sick of waiting and feeling flabby(I've been eating everything in sight). A week and a half won't really make a difference. I'll feel a bit lighter and healthier. I'll concede a few lbs but that shouldn't be an important factor in how I perform. I plan to cut to 185 and compete at 180 in the long run.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

Today's workout - 

chin ups - RI 2 minutes
2x10 at bw
first set neutral grip, second set supinated

incline tread mill w/ 20 lb weighted vest - 
first 17 minutes 3.5 speed at 10% incline, last 3 minutes 15% incline

Just a light workout. I normally don't train on thursday but I probably won't be going to the gym saturday because of a no-gi seminar on sunday.

Time to stretch.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> well, fufu's back on a cut today.
> 
> Weight is around 192-195 in the morning. I've been on the fence about cutting because of the weight classes in the tourney coming up. It is a small meet so there are half as many weight classes. I'm stuck between 176 and 202.5. So I will be in the 202.5. I was going to wait till after to start the cut but I'm sick of waiting and feeling flabby(I've been eating everything in sight). A week and a half won't really make a difference. I'll feel a bit lighter and healthier. I'll concede a few lbs but that shouldn't be an important factor in how I perform. I plan to cut to 185 and compete at 180 in the long run.



oooh, good luck on the cut and the tournament!


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> oooh, good luck on the cut and the tournament!



thank you


----------



## tallcall (Apr 10, 2008)

Is it Copa America? I think there's one coming up soon, I heard of one happening here locally - some of my guys are going. I know we just had a NAGA tournament down here about a month ago. It seems there's been one or two tournaments a month since February! Most in South Florida for some reason .

Good luck on the cut! I see a first place medal in the future.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Is it Copa America? I think there's one coming up soon, I heard of one happening here locally - some of my guys are going. I know we just had a NAGA tournament down here about a month ago. It seems there's been one or two tournaments a month since February! Most in South Florida for some reason .
> 
> Good luck on the cut! I see a first place medal in the future.



FILA USA Wrestling actually. It is a small tourney in Albany. There is a NAGA coming up in June that I think I will go to as well.

Hopefully I don't get my ass kicked. I plan on having it filmed. 

Do you plan on competing at all?


----------



## tallcall (Apr 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> FILA USA Wrestling actually. It is a small tourney in Albany. There is a NAGA coming up in June that I think I will go to as well.
> 
> Hopefully I don't get my ass kicked. I plan on having it filmed.
> 
> Do you plan on competing at all?



Maybe once I get things down better - I still have problems keeping my base (I'm just a big pushover :bounce.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Maybe once I get things down better - I still have problems keeping my base (I'm just a big pushover :bounce.



Well, I figure there will always be things to work on.


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> FILA USA Wrestling actually. It is a small tourney in Albany. There is a NAGA coming up in June that I think I will go to as well.
> 
> Hopefully I don't get my ass kicked. I plan on having it filmed.
> 
> Do you plan on competing at all?


 
Fight dirty fu.  Fart in your opponents face, chemical warfare.  While he gags, slam his down.

Call yourself "The Skunk".


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

goob said:


> Fight dirty fu.  Fart in your opponents face, chemical warfare.  While he gags, slam his down.
> 
> Call yourself "The Skunk".



Some guys eat alot of onions and garlic before hand and don't shower for a few days.


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> Some guys eat alot of onions and garlic before hand and don't shower for a few days.


 
Yes, but there won't be any french at this fight......


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

hhohohoho


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> *hhohohoho*


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

sure!


----------



## tallcall (Apr 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> Well, I figure there will always be things to work on.



Yeah, I might just have to dig up some aggression and go for one in a few months. Just to give it a try.

That picture has permantly changed my perspective of Christmas and Santa - for shame


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Yeah, I might just have to dig up some aggression and go for one in a few months. Just to give it a try.
> 
> That picture has permantly changed my perspective of Christmas and Santa - for shame



Yeah. Like I always say - what's the harm? I'm going to this small one to get the butterflies of competition out. I would always get really nervous before competing in high school. There are guys that have been training longer than I that don't feel they are good enough to compete yet, but it is all relative to yourself. There is absolutely nothing to lose but something to gain from the experience.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 11, 2008)

fufu said:


> ... There is absolutely nothing to lose but something to gain from the experience.



excellent advise!

Good luck on the competition.!


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2008)

countryboy said:


> excellent advise!
> 
> Good luck on the competition.!



thanks.

I see you are from New England as well. Wouldn't happen to live in MA would ya?


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:00

Small group today. We drilled takedowns to side control and then arm triangle + arm triangle defense chokes and arm bars. 

We did gi and no-gi rolling. I rolled with a blue belt for the first 5 minutes. It was pretty neutral to begin, then he mounted and eventually got my back. Eventually I escaped and got him in my guard and kept him in there until time was up.

The next guy I rolled with was a strong dude w/ a 30 lb weight advantage. The guy is a cop, pretty tough dude. For the first 5 minutes he had my in side control and was mainly controlling me. After that I escaped and got his back but the time was up. Then we went no gi. Another 5 minutes he had me on my back and eventually got some choke. I forgot what. Then he went again for another 5 or so minutes and he choked me again from side control. Then the 3rd round when he took me down to side control I bridged quickly, spun out, and got his back and immediently got the RNC. Then I got his back one last time, couldn't get anything, got in his guard and passed to half guard but time was up.

Very good day.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 11, 2008)

fufu said:


> BJJ 10:30-12:00
> 
> Small group today. We drilled takedowns to side control and then arm triangle + arm triangle defense chokes and arm bars.
> 
> ...





It's nice when both of you are pretty evenly matched, it makes things much more fun!


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2008)

yes it does


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2008)

Today's workout - 

chin ups - 
1x17 at bodyweight *PR*

treadmill w/ 20 lb weighted vest at a 4.0 pace for 30:00 minutes breathing through nostrils

Today was going to be my last heavy gym workout for a week but my schedule got changed up. No BJJ next wednesday so I decided to go to the Rob Khan no-gi seminar tommarow to get an extra day in. Due to that I did not go heavy today. In fact, I wasn't going to go at all but getting some exercise in helps me sleep at night. I decided a shot at a new rep PR on chin ups wasn't a bad idea seeing as I was going to the gym. Proved not to be, 1 rep PR on that.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

Man, thats a LOT of chin ups! Good going!

How much do you weigh these days?


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2008)

ty ty

87-88 kg in the morn.

I'm trying to get down to 84.


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> chin ups -
> 1x17 at bodyweight *PR*
> ...


 
Great work fu.  Were those WG chins?  Cos if they were, kudos. Fuck it kudos no matter what 17 chins is excellent.

You must have looked a right tool with that vest on the treadmill to the casual gym goers.  Alas, they do not know the powers of the fu.....
Whats 4 pace? 4mph?


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Great work fu.  Were those WG chins?  Cos if they were, kudos. Fuck it kudos no matter what 17 chins is excellent.
> 
> You must have looked a right tool with that vest on the treadmill to the casual gym goers.  Alas, they do not know the powers of the fu.....
> Whats 4 pace? 4mph?



Nah, they were fairly close grip.

Yeah 4 mph.

I am the only one in my gym to ever use a weighted vest from what I have seen. I probably do get some looks, but there are probably stranger things I do.

People just pretty much steer clear of me when I do my circuits, lawl.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> Nah, they were fairly close grip.
> 
> Yeah 4 mph.
> 
> ...



 That's awesome! I usually just stare at them and tell them they're in my way and they usually just move to another machine - .


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2008)

holy shit. I just came so close to puking my cottage cheese. The texture is so disgusting. 

I haven't puked in over 10 years and that was definitely the closest I have come in that time period. That was DISGUSTING.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> holy shit. I just came so close to puking my cottage cheese. The texture is so disgusting.
> 
> I haven't puked in over 10 years and that was definitely the closest I have come in that time period. That was DISGUSTING.



Was it really soupy? Mine was yesterday.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> thanks.
> 
> I see you are from New England as well. Wouldn't happen to live in MA would ya?



Nope...  Connecticut...

Good job on the pull-ups..


----------



## danny81 (Apr 12, 2008)

lol. dont ju throw up aftr mad drinkingmah dude? i no i do.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Was it really soupy? Mine was yesterday.



The texture was really smooth and consistent, like a gel. Usually I like it to be a bit grainy and dry.

Soupy cc is awful too.



countryboy said:


> Nope...  Connecticut...
> 
> Good job on the pull-ups..



ah I see I see

well, thank you sir!



danny81 said:


> lol. dont ju throw up aftr mad drinkingmah dude? i no i do.



nah, not even then. I just feel like shit and wish I could puke at some instances.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2008)

No-gi seminar 9:30-2:30

I am BEAT.

Was a really good seminar. I learned some useful stuff.

Afterwards I rolled for about an hour. Today I submitted others with an arm bar, RNC, triangle and keylock. I got got submitted with a couple triangles and a neck crank. Was a really good day, I learned alot. I worked a ton from my guard today.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

chin ups - RI 60 seconds
12x5 at bodyweight
60 total chin ups

weighted push ups - RI 60 seconds
4x14 +20 lbs
56 total push ups

circuit w/ 20 lb weighted vest - RI 60 seconds
bench reactive jumps x10 
sit throughs x15 each side
rotating sit ups x10 each side
bridges x10
squats x15
3 rounds

half kneeling cable wood chop - no rest (besides when a guy was working in with me)
down to up 1x10 each side at 80 lbs *PR*
up to down 1x10 each side at 90 lbs *PR*

Tyler grip DB static hold - 
1x56 seconds each hand at x2 80 lbs*PR*

EZ bar close grip curls - 
1x10 at 105 lbs

supinated grip unilateral cable push downs - 
1x12 each arm at 65 lbs

Awesome workout. I wanted to hit 5 sets on the push ups but knew it would be hard. I think I actually made it further w/ the 14 rep sets w/ 20 extra pounds than without it several weeks ago. I could have gone for the last set but I would have been doing alot of past failure reps where I stick my ass in the air and rest between reps. Decided since I knew the circuit would be tough not to go for it. Circuit went well. Sit-throughs are definitely the toughest part. 

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2008)

and now that it is getting nice out I can go find a nice stair set to do weighted vest stair sprints. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## goob (Apr 16, 2008)

60 pushups?????  Soon we'll be launchin "Air-fu", the low cost airline....


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2008)

I got my CPR/AED certification today...scored 100. The test was simple, though. It would be pretty bad if I didn't get it all right. 

Anyway, now I can send out a photocopied CPR/AED card and get the results of my trainer test. 

now I got this cool card with my name on it, oh yeah.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:00

no gi today. Prepared for the competition tommarow. Worked on sprawls, escaping triangles/passing guard and a couple guillotine subs.

Jammed my thumb and fucked up something in my forearm but nothing too bad. Just sucks jacking something up right before a competition. Hopefully tommarow goes well.

Today we were told to go light and work on technique. I got stuck with a newer guy and I basically sit back to get him in my guard and he is stiffening up and going crazy, clenching his mouth piece and breathing heavy. I'm just swinging my legs around and I get him in my guard and he has a guillotine like head lock on my but nothing dangerous. He keeps holding on and squeezing but he doesn't have it all and he kept asking me if I was ok. After a minute of that I told him he isn't gonna get it and shouldn't waste his energy. After that he went crazy in my guard and was breathing like crazy. ugh

After that I rolled with better guys which was good.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 18, 2008)

fufu said:


> BJJ 10:30-12:00
> 
> no gi today. Prepared for the competition tommarow. Worked on sprawls, escaping triangles/passing guard and a couple guillotine subs.
> 
> ...



Just think about it this way - we were all there once. I have to do that every time I roll with any of our new guys, they do the same thing to me, just sit in my guard and try for submissions. I always tell them it isn't going to happen and demand they break my guard first and get a pass (it took my guy last night the entire round to break my guard - I could've had him tapping easily).

Good luck with that competition! Let us know how it all goes. I'm getting ready for a special seminar tonight - looks like we're both going to have some fun real soon !


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Just think about it this way - we were all there once. I have to do that every time I roll with any of our new guys, they do the same thing to me, just sit in my guard and try for submissions. I always tell them it isn't going to happen and demand they break my guard first and get a pass (it took my guy last night the entire round to break my guard - I could've had him tapping easily).
> 
> Good luck with that competition! Let us know how it all goes. I'm getting ready for a special seminar tonight - looks like we're both going to have some fun real soon !



Yeah, I showed him how to pass and let him do it. I got back in guard quickly but let him restart in side control. 

Thanks, my parents will be there to film it so I'll post it up. Good luck at the seminar.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 18, 2008)

fufu said:


> Yeah, I showed him how to pass and let him do it. I got back in guard quickly but let him restart in side control.
> 
> Thanks, my parents will be there to film it so I'll post it up. Good luck at the seminar.



Put 'em to sleep!

............


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2008)

tourney went great

I competed in the 202.5 class and weighted in at 188.2.

won 2 by submission, lost one by submission and lost one by points 13-18 on the third placing decision match.

also had one exhibition match with a guy who only went twice. I was gassed but obliged him. It was fun, he technically got the win by points but it didn't count for anything. I was so tired I was just trying to fun stuff.

Another guy was like, "anyone tell you you look like GSP"? We talked about the fight tonight. I had a guy from another team coach me and he was really cool, said I looked really good and hopes to see me again. Another guy said I was great for my experience lvl and said I was going to go places. Tons of fun. The first guy who beat me was really good. The right side of my face is still partly numb from the choke. My buddy got 2nd place in 202.5 advanced.

Man I was was nervous but glad I went. 

The guy who submitted me went onto the advanced weight class and one the entire thing. I'll get videos up later.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 19, 2008)

That's awesome man! 

Congrats on the submission victories!

And you do kind of look like GSP from your gallery pictures D).


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks!

I feel so beat up right now. Both thumbs are torqued, I bruised my sternum and my left ankle is torqued as well. It was a success, though.

The right edge of my face/neck is still numb-ish, I don't know what is going on there I hope it gets better. Watching the video I saw I tapped 7 times before the ref saw the choke.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> thanks!
> 
> I feel so beat up right now. Both thumbs are torqued, I bruised my sternum and my left ankle is torqued as well. It was a success, though.
> 
> The right edge of my face/neck is still numb-ish, I don't know what is going on there I hope it gets better. Watching the video I saw I tapped 7 times before the ref saw the choke.



That's some high quality refereeing there!


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2008)

tallcall said:


> That's some high quality refereeing there!



yeah, he missed alot of stuff. People weren't supposed to grab each other's shorts but I saw a ton of that and no warnings.

But he was good overall. It just sucks to see a guy tapping and no one stopping it, sucks even more when it is you.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2008)

Grappling stuff is below -

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...st-submission-wrestling-competition-vids.html


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2008)

today's workout - 

20 lb vest incline treadmill - 
30 minutes at a speed of 4.0, incline started at 5.0 and I raised it 1.0 every 5 minutes so the last five minutes it was 10.0

Just a light day to get in and sweat. I wanted to do a regular day today but I am still pretty sore and I think I should give myself some rest regardless. The last 10 minutes was actually pretty tough.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 21, 2008)

Good job at the tournament. I still can't believe that guy didn't go to the ground with you when you had him in that guillotine. He should've dropped to the ground used his legs to tripod up, then push your elbow down and take side control or mount - at least that's what I would've done. Still, good job!


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Good job at the tournament. I still can't believe that guy didn't go to the ground with you when you had him in that guillotine. He should've dropped to the ground used his legs to tripod up, then push your elbow down and take side control or mount - at least that's what I would've done. Still, good job!



the guy in the third video? Yeah, I don't know what he was thinking. I think he was in panic.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 21, 2008)

checked out your videos, and you looked much more experienced than only being in it for 4 months!

nice stuff fufu


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> checked out your videos, and you looked much more experienced than only being in it for 4 months!
> 
> nice stuff fufu



thanks man

My instructor and teammates were saying the same. If it wasn't for them I probably wouldn't have the confidence to enter.


----------



## goob (Apr 21, 2008)

Haha You look slightly unhyinged Mr Brynner in your vids.

It also looks exhausting, and you look pretty skillful.

Great work Mr Fu,  really impressive showing on a first tournament.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2008)

lawl ty

it is very tiring, that is why I concentrate so much on conditioning. It sucks being tired in that situation.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> the guy in the third video? Yeah, I don't know what he was thinking. I think he was in panic.



Yeah that was the one. Chokes are scary, but that one isn't one I'd be too nervous about, I hate those triangles and arm triangles, especially with arm entrapment so there's virtually no way to escape -


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Yeah that was the one. Chokes are scary, but that one isn't one I'd be too nervous about, I hate those triangles and arm triangles, especially with arm entrapment so there's virtually no way to escape -



Yeah, I find the guillotine the easiest choke to "ride out".

Triangles do suck. My instructor showed us a way escape arm triangles that works pretty well actually. You kind of have to be concious when they are sinking it but you take the trapped arm and make a fist - then take the palm of your other hand and press it against the first of the trapped arm away from the head. Eventually you can grab both arms around a top leg if you turn the side. You wanna pull up on the leg and shrug your shoulders. You are open for getting your back taken or an arm bar, but it is an escape that has worked for me.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:15

Drilled some takedowns and stuff that was done during the Rob Khan seminar. 
I got to roll with my instructor today for ~6 minutes. We didn't submit eachother the whole time. There was alot of transitioning and I got a few sweeps and passed his guard a couple times. I got into mount, northsouth, and had his back at one point(no hooks) actually got to working a couple submissiong on him. Earlier I rolled with the big 250 lb guy in the class. I swept him when he was in mount and passed his guard into side mount.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up 

chin up ladder - 1,2,3,2,1 scheme 30 second RI's between rounds
10 rounds
90 total chin ups

could have done 100 but I figure I will leave it for another day

circuit w/ 20 lb weighted vest and x2 25 lb DB's where they apply, RI 60 seconds -
5 unilateral leg hops onto bench each leg
5 sit throughs each side
10 rotating sit ups (alternating sides each rep)
5 push ups
10 squats
5 DB bilateral overhead press
10 DB swing alternating hands
5 Bulgarian squats each leg
10 bent over bilateral DB rows
10 bilateral curls
10 bilateral overhead elbow extensions
10 crunches
5 DB lunges each leg
3 rounds

Awesome workout.

Time to stretch


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you going to enter "total destruction"  (the idea me and Gaz have come up with in his journal)?

You'd be amongst the favourites I would say.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 24, 2008)

yo dog. Whats 1337 stand for?


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Are you going to enter "total destruction"  (the idea me and Gaz have come up with in his journal)?
> 
> You'd be amongst the favourites I would say.



lawl, what is it?


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yo dog. Whats 1337 stand for?



Urban Dictionary: l337


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

fufu said:


> lawl, what is it?


You best read the last two pages of Gaz's journal where we came up with it.

But the short version (so far) is one week, in which you have to do the most physically demanding (read insane) workout possible.  You will be in competition with others, total freedom to do what you want, points for choice, comparitive weight(to your own PR's), rest intervals etc....

Basically make the hardest workout ever, and do it.
There will be a thread up soon.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2008)

goob said:


> You best read the last two pages of Gaz's journal where we came up with it.
> 
> But the short version (so far) is one week, in which you have to do the most physically demanding (read insane) workout possible.  You will be in competition with others, total freedom to do what you want, points for choice, comparitive weight(to your own PR's), rest intervals etc....
> 
> ...



I checked out it, sounds interesting. I'd have to give that workout some thought.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:30

Drilled same stuff as wednesday.

Rolling went well. First two guys I rolled with time was up when I had their back with a body triangle. Then I rolled with my instuctor and got owned but actually had a decent ankle lock set up. Then after that I rolled with one of the previous two guys and submitted him with a triangle. I actually had another one that had a good chance of finishing but we were off the mat so we restarted neutral. Then I got his back and got the body triangled but time was up again. I also got a couple triangle sweeps into mount, but I lost my leg positioning to finish the choke.

Good day. Also, I had a nice chat with my instructors and they invited me to come train on monday nights where they train people who want to dedicate themselves and compete. They said it isn't on the gym schedule and told me to not tell anyone because it is supposed to be kind of a secret. Pretty cool. I got my next competition on June 28th.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

fufu said:


> BJJ 10:30-12:30
> 
> Drilled same stuff as wednesday.
> 
> ...



Very cool!  Earned your way into the "secret society"...

Keep up the good work.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2008)

ty ty


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2008)

Today's workout -

warm up 

chin ups - 
18 reps at bodyweight *PR*

weighted push ups - RI 60 seconds
7x10 +20 lbs
70 total push ups

band face pulls - RI 90 seconds
2x20 w/ light jump stretch band

unilateral bench hops w/ weighted vest - RI 60 seconds
5x5 each leg +20 lbs 

I did those onto a bench with two step up platforms under each set of legs.
I don't know how high it is, but I know where to progress from. I did every part of the hop unilateral - the take off, landing and dismount landing. Fun stuff.

half kneeling wood chops - RI 60 seconds
down to up - 2x10 at 90 lbs *PR*
up to down - 2x10 at 100 lbs *PR*

Tyler grip static DB holds - 
1x55 seconds at x2 85 lbs *PR*

bent over DB curls - 
1x20 each arm at 35 lbs

reverse grip unilateral cable pushdown - 
1x8 each arm at 70 lbs

Good workout. Another step ahead on the road to a set of 20 chin ups. My arm isolation shit felt very weak today. I'd been doing sets of 10 reps with the close grip EZ bars...like 90,95,100,105 progressing each week. I went to do 110 and I couldn't do one rep. Weird. I think I could have had a few reps if I tried as hard as possible but isolation shit shouldn't feel that hard so I bailed on that.

I have BJJ later 8:30-9:30/10:00.

Time to stretch.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

A very well-rounded, and executed, workout, fufu!

And, as _always_, a great job on the PRs!


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2008)

70 weighted pushups ??? 70???

Madness.  You really are the front runner for TD2008.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> A very well-rounded, and executed, workout, fufu!
> 
> And, as _always_, a great job on the PRs!



thanks DOMsy poo 



goob said:


> 70 weighted pushups ??? 70???
> 
> Madness.  You really are the front runner for TD2008.



ty ty

last set was very tough. 

I am hoping after weeks of weighted push ups my bodyweight pushups will get a nice boost.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2008)

Great workouts, Fu! Congrats on PRs!

Everything looks really good, your BW strength is godly. How much do you weigh right now?


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Great workouts, Fu! Congrats on PRs!
> 
> Everything looks really good, your BW strength is godly. How much do you weigh right now?



geez, that is quite the compliment young sir.

My weight is 187-188.

I feel like my bodyweight strength is mediocre...I want 20 chin ups damn it!


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Great workouts, Fu! Congrats on PRs!
> 
> Everything looks really good, your BW strength is godly. How much do you weigh right now?



geez, that is quite the compliment young sir. danke

My weight is 85-85.5 kg.

I feel like my bodyweight strength is mediocre...I want 20 chin ups damn it!


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:00

Went well, trilled arm bar set up from side control, and a couple shoulder locks.

I swept a guy with an inverted triangle today, I didn't even think about it, it just happened. I don't know how well it works to finish so I didn't try to squeeze it. I got his back with a body triangle, worked for the choke, decided to let him slip into my guard. He eventually got an arm bar on me, fucking torqued the shit outta my forearm. Hurts pretty bad when I make a fist and pronate my wrist.

I finished another guy with a triangle, today went well besides fucking up my arm. I find if I got the triangle locked up I can ride the position pretty well even if the guy trys to stack me up.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:30

Drilled same stuff as wednesday except we did a different kind a kimura and a new sweep from north-south.

Rolling went went. I rolled with a blue belt I haven't rolled with in a while and it went pretty well. Both got into some good positions and attempted some submissions. I rolled with a newer guy next. This guy loves guillotines and neck cranks but most of the time he never gets them and just squeezes really hard. Pretty annoying, when he was in my guard he just kept holding onto me. Same with most other positions. Just holding, holding, holding. I didn't use much strength at all and worked alot from my back. Got his back alot, mount alot, just kept transitioning going medium pace for submissions. I eventually tapped him with an inverted triangle. First time finishing that move. 

I rolled with my instructor as well, he tapped me twice with an arm bar. He said I'm getting alot better when I am in his guard though. I avoided alot of his sub attempts. I was getting a bit frustrated though.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> geez, that is quite the compliment young sir. danke
> 
> My weight is 85-85.5 kg.
> 
> I feel like my bodyweight strength is mediocre...I want 20 chin ups damn it!



Dude, with the looks of where you're currently at that goal wont take long!

At your bodyweight, that number of pullups is awesome. When i weighed around that much i was doing half that number!


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Dude, with the looks of where you're currently at that goal wont take long!
> 
> At your bodyweight, that number of pullups is awesome. When i weighed around that much i was doing half that number!



thanks, when I was heavier and weighed around 96 kg I don't think I could do more than 8 or so.


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

fufu said:


> thanks, when I was heavier and weighed around 96 kg I don't think I could do more than 8 or so.


 
That's interesting. I always thought (to a certain degree) that the heavier you got i.e the more muscle you have, the degree of differculty would stay somewhat constant, as compared to being very light with no muscle.

Obviously not.....


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up 

weighted chin up ladder - RI 30 seconds between rounds
1,2,3,2,1 scheme
3 rounds
36 total chins +20 lbs

unilateral bench hops w/ 20 lb weighted vest - RI 75 seconds
5x5 each leg onto a bench raised with a step up and one set of risers

unilateral take of, landing and dismount like last time.

circuit w/ 20 lb weighted vest and x2 35 lb DB's where they apply - no rest
5 squats
5 push ups
5 bilateral DB rows
5 DB lunges each leg
5 DB bilateral OH press
5 unilateral DB RDL's each leg
20 crunches 
x5

I didn't rest between rounds, instead I used a buffer of 20 crunches for active rest. 

decline Russian twists - RI 60 seconds
3x20 +45 lbs *PR*

Good workout. 

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2008)

goob said:


> That's interesting. I always thought (to a certain degree) that the heavier you got i.e the more muscle you have, the degree of differculty would stay somewhat constant, as compared to being very light with no muscle.
> 
> Obviously not.....



I have considered that as well. For me my bodyweight seems to be a more important factor than muscle mass. It may be different for different people.


----------



## tallcall (May 4, 2008)

Nice looking workout! I've been thinking at getting a weighted vest for my push-ups and ab work. 

Do you do any neck strengthening exercises, if so then what do you do?


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Nice looking workout! I've been thinking at getting a weighted vest for my push-ups and ab work.
> 
> Do you do any neck strengthening exercises, if so then what do you do?



ty

I do not, but I have been open to the idea though. I just don't feel like buying a head harness.

I saw a picture of Wandy training for his next fight, he had the same weighted vest as me, heh.


----------



## tallcall (May 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> ty
> 
> I do not, but I have been open to the idea though. I just don't feel like buying a head harness.
> 
> I saw a picture of Wandy training for his next fight, he had the same weighted vest as me, heh.



That's just 'cause great minds think alike.


----------



## thewicked (May 4, 2008)

sick workout fufu! Talk about doing WORK! good LORD!


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2008)

thewicked said:


> sick workout fufu! Talk about doing WORK! good LORD!



thanks

I used to train in power lifting like you. Now with submission grappling and all conditioning becomes alot more important than strength. Kinda miss moving the heavy weight.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up 

chin ups w/ explosive concentric, 3 second isometric at top and 3 second eccentric, also 2-3 second pause at full hang at bottom -RI 30 seconds
4x3 at bodyweight
12 total chins

push up ladder - 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 scheme
1 round
100 total push ups

corner jam barbell front squats w/ 20 lb weighted vest on - RI 60 seconds
3x15 at 135 lbs +20 lb vest *PR* first time doing these

half kneeling cable wood chops - RI 60 seconds
low to high - 2x10 at 100 lbs *PR*
high to low - 2x10 at 110 lbs *PR*

Tyler grip DB static holds - 
40 seconds at x2 90 lbs *PR*

still a PR, but my right hand started slipping early, not sure why, usually my left hand slips first.

EZ bar close grip curls - 
1x10 at 110 lbs

unilateral DB overhead elbow extension - drop set 
35,30,25,20,17.5,15 
5 reps each arm no rest between

Awesome workout. Last time I tried the same push up ladder scheme as today I believe I couldn't go any longer on the downward 7 rep. Since then I have been training all push ups with the weighted vest, I made all 100 reps and my first reps felt so quick and light. I took a break from doing high volume chin ups today, but the tempo was tough. I think I will go for my 100 chin up workout on saturday or a week from today.

I really like the feel of corner jam front squats. 

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2008)

Added a recent front pic in my gallery.

Coming close to the end of this cut. I can end on the scheduled date this saturday or I can add one more week. Not sure what I want to do. I am 185 and that was my goal. I would like to cut a bit more bodyfat though and get that full six pack.


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

100 reps!!!!

gJ gj.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2008)

ty ty


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:15

Drilled double leg takedown, and an arm bar and kimura from side control. Then we drilled escaping side-control to guard, then a sweep with a half butterfly guard.

Rolling went very well. First roll went well, neither my opponenet nor I was able to submit eachother, but we hit alot of different positions and both attempted some subs. Then I rolled with my instructor next. It was quite a while before he got me, I almost had him with a choke from being on the bottom in north-south, I don't think he saw it coming. It was basically set up like a RNC but inverted and to the front. He was making weird noises and his face was beat red afterwards. Eventually he got me with an arm bar. I escaped his first arm bar with a side walk escape but then he repositioned and got me. Then we rolled again and I got stuck in his guard for like 3 minutes, eventually he triangled choked me. I knew it was coming at some point even though I ousted several of his attempts. He says I don't give him alot to work with opening myself for subs and I'm doing well.

After that I rolled with another guy, I got him first with a RNC after a few minutes. Then we went again and I got him with and inverted triangle from being on the bottom of north-south pretty quick.

I love being on the bottom in north-south. So many escapes, transitions to dominant positions and a few submissions people don't expect.

Good day. I decided I will go to BJJ tommarow night and then again friday morning.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2008)

BJJ 7:30-9:00

drilled some sweeps from guard

alot of people so had to phase in two groups to roll. I rolled with the night instructor, it went well. He eventually mounted me, I swept to his guard, passed to side guard and then time was up.


----------



## Witchblade (May 8, 2008)

Do you know your current bodyfatpercentage? Your chest and shoulders look fucking ripped.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2008)

hmmm, I haven't ever had it tested but if I had to throw out a number I'd say 8%.


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Do you know your current *bodyfatpercentage*? Your chest and shoulders look fucking ripped.



Is that a German word?

Great job on the low body fat, fufu!


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Is that a German word?
> 
> Great job on the low body fat, fufu!



tanks

Today is the last day of my cut. w00t.


----------



## Witchblade (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Is that a German word?


Haha, I have the nasty tendency to glue words together. They do that in Holland.

FYI: 

We speak _Dutch_ in Holland/the Netherlands = We speak Hollands/Nederlands in Holland/Nederland

They speak German in _Germany_ = They speak Deutsch in Deutschland 

The terms get mixed up very, very often by Americans.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Haha, I have the nasty tendency to glue words together. They do that in Holland.
> 
> FYI:
> 
> ...



That bit is in English, but I have no idea what you meant. 

I know that you live in Holland, but I have more experience with German.

Oh, and how is it that a fine upstanding Dutch suburbanite like yourself is so fluent in English?


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:15

Great day. After a few 3-minute rounds of rolling I had a 10 minute round with a guy w/ 4 years of wrestling and over a year of BJJ ahead of me. We weren't able to submit eachother. He almost had a couple shoulder locks and I was locking up a triangle but his head was so sweaty my leg just slipped off the back of his head.

Rolled with a blue belt previously, I got rear mount with both hooks at one point but he got out pretty quick. No submissions on either part there.


----------



## goob (May 9, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Haha, I have the nasty tendency to glue words together. They do that in Holland.
> 
> .


 
It's cos they're all stoned..... It's just lazyness.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2008)

added a couple more pics to the gallery, this cut is finally over.

phhhheeeeew.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2008)

I weighed 181.5 friday morning and 189 this morning. I upped my carbs dramatically and sodium dramatically and am carrying a ton of water. 

I totally binged on friday and saturday. I don't know what to do with my diet now. I want to commit 100% to some dietary goal but I don't like maintaining weight, I always feel the need for change. I want to gain or cut. If I don't have any goals my diet goes to shit and I eat everything in sight. 

I just finished cutting 4 weeks...I want to continue cutting still. I think I'll just continue with a slow cut and become leaner.


----------



## Witchblade (May 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That bit is in English, but I have no idea what you meant.
> 
> I know that you live in Holland, but I have more experience with German.
> 
> Oh, and how is it that a fine upstanding Dutch suburbanite like yourself is so fluent in English?


Hm I was afraid my semi-mathematical explanation of the differences between Dutch and German in English would fail. 

Take 2: I'm from Holland. Holland = the Netherlands. I speak Dutch. 
Germans are from Germany and speak German and in their own language they are from Deutschland and speak Deutsch. 

The mix-up is that people often mistake the Dutch for Germans, because the words Dutch and Deutsch are very similar. Some people are offended by this (I'm not) because Germany is still partially stigmatized from the two World Wars.

My English is fluent mostly thanks to all the English TV I watch (we don't synchronize shit in Holland, as opposed to Germany). I also got a decent education and I much prefer English to Dutch. The English language is much more subtle. 

By the way, I took the highest level Cambridge English test and I scored a B. I could have scored an A, but a B is still the current school record so I'm happy with that.



goob said:


> It's cos they're all stoned..... It's just lazyness.





@ fufu: looking r.i.p.p.e.d!


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

chin up ladder - 1,2,3,2,1 scheme, RI 30 seconds between rounds
11 total rounds + 1
100 total chin ups

most chin ups I've ever done in one workout, w00t.

unilateral weighted vest bench hops - RI 75 seconds
5x5 each leg +20 lbs onto bench raised with a step up platform with 2 levels of risers 

highest I've gone on these. I had them pretty good. Although, on one rep on the third set I jumped over the bench and fell backwards/sideways and did a back roll, phew! I had wondered if I would ever over jump it.

corner jam barbell complex at 90 lbs - RI 30 seconds after each round
10 torso rotations(a twist back and forth is 1 rep)
10 unilateral overhead press w/ a staggered stance
10 front squats
5 rounds (on the last round I did 25 squats instead of 10)

This was done with a barbell end jammed in a corner. The rotations were done by pivoting with the hips/knees/ankles and twisting the to the side while holding the other end of the barbell at chest level. The unilateral OHP is straight forward. Stand staggered one foot infront of the other and press forward. It isn't straight overhead, but you get the idea. Front squats are done holding the loaded end of the barbell at chest level and sitting back(more so than a regular squat) and pressing forward/up. You are kind of leaning forward into the barbell at the top of the movement.

Tyler grip DB static holds - 
1x66 seconds at x2 70 lbs *PR*

a PR by only 6 seconds. I normally would expect more but the complex I did previously had me wasted. The grip for all the complex stuff was used holding the loading end of the olympic bar which is much thicker than normal part you'd grip.

cable face pulls - RI 60 seconds
2x25 w/ light jump stretch band

Awesome workout. I completed everything I wanted to do.


----------



## danzik17 (May 12, 2008)

Holy jesus 100 pullups in one session?  Damn I thought 30 was doing good 

Dude I just checked out your post-cut pictures and they're sick.  That's pretty much what I want to aim for when I'm done.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Holy jesus 100 pullups in one session?  Damn I thought 30 was doing good
> 
> Dude I just checked out your post-cut pictures and they're sick.  That's pretty much what I want to aim for when I'm done.



I have been working exclusively in chin ups for the past 3 months. Every workout it is the first thing I do. 

thanks about the pics, how long have you been cutting so far?


----------



## danzik17 (May 12, 2008)

Well I've been "trying" to cut for awhile, but not too successfully.  I think it's because I either still am eating too much or that I need to add some element to really get the fat loss going (HIIT/Cardio).

This week I'm backpedaling a lot though due to senior week.  I decided a while ago that I would rather not let diet get in the way of the last week that I might see some of these guys - I can always lose another 5lbs over the next couple months.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2008)

yeah I would let my diet go shitty at the end of a semester. not a big deal in the long run. I just remembered your thread in OC, dah.

What is your diet like(or what was it like)? Stuff like HIIT isn't nearly as big a factor as your diet.  It is good, but the diet is what makes the wheel turn.


----------



## danzik17 (May 12, 2008)

My diet is basically this

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/81172-boom-goes-dynamite.html#post1761863

has the entire thing outlined.  Once I'm back to normal dieting, I'm going to give carb tapering a try and see if that works out.  I'm also going to vary my calories day by day, 2200 non-workout days, 2400 workout days.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2008)

I checked out some of your logs, the food choices look good. 

I agree with playing around with carbs. I was going to suggest experimenting with the macros after looking at your log. I have always had success by ramping carbs up and down. Usually on a training day I would have the higher carbs(although low in relativity) and on non-training days I would decrease carbs. For low carb days I would only have major carb sources in 2 of my meals. I usually never do no-carb though although I did yesterday. I don't really record when I do low and regular carbs, but I just know what I have been doing day to day and play it by ear.

You could up the fats and decrease the carbs.


----------



## danzik17 (May 12, 2008)

That's basically what I'm going to start doing as of next week.  I'm sure I'll come up with something over the next few days since I'm in night owl mode, hence why I'm up at 3AM.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2008)

indeeeeeeed


----------



## AndrewSS (May 13, 2008)




----------



## fufu (May 13, 2008)

lol, you are a clever one.

would you like to caress my rusty kettle?


----------



## AndrewSS (May 13, 2008)

The Waterrrrr............ The Waterrrrr.... I Am Flooding!


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2008)

Royce Gracie is doing a seminar at my school tommarow, w00t.


----------



## tallcall (May 14, 2008)

fufu said:


> Royce Gracie is doing a seminar at my school tommarow, w00t.



Sounds awesome!! Let us know how it goes!

Oh, yeah...100 pull ups is also pretty sweet.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2008)

Royce Gracie seminar 6:15-9:15

Too much stuff to list, but it was good.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2008)

Just finished this certification test...now all I need to do is proof read through it.

The last two parts filled up 21+ pages. Phew.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2008)

BJJ 7:30-9:15

Drilled stuff from the seminar yesterday. A takedown, a collar choke and an omoplata. 

Rolling was fun, I could have subbed a two stripe blue belt today. I had a triangle locked tight with him arm pullacross his face. I could have squeezed it tight and finished but decided to just keep it secure and see what happens. I was in a dominant position most of the time besides that.

Rolled with another blue belt, attempted a few subs and was in a dominant position most of the time too. Rolled with another guy who caught me with a kimura.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2008)

Feeling like shit today.

Muscles are tender, especially my neck, I keep getting chills, I feel like I have a fever going on, I get dizzy when I hear loud noises, bright lights fucking with my eyes, I'm feel a bit delirious, feeling lethargic and my throat feels sore.

But on a bright note I completed my cert test and proof read through it all. All I gotta do is mail it and wait for my score.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2008)

fufu said:


> But on a bright note I completed my cert test and proof read through it all. All I gotta do is mail it and wait for my score.



That's great news.

I worked out a deal with my mom where I could be heading down this road soon as well.  I'm not taking summer school classes until next summer, so my mom said she'd split the costs with me.

I may need some help!


----------



## Nate K (May 17, 2008)

What certification? nsca?


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2008)

issa


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> That's great news.
> 
> I worked out a deal with my mom where I could be heading down this road soon as well.  I'm not taking summer school classes until next summer, so my mom said she'd split the costs with me.
> 
> I may need some help!



nice dude, i'd be happy to help if i could.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:00

Drilled a couple takedowns and some arm bars and side control escapes.

Rolling went well.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 23, 2008)

What are you doing for conditioning


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2008)

circtuit training x2 a week. Check out my logs back a week or so.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

weighted chin ups - RI 90 seconds
4x6 +20 lbs
1x6 bodyweight

been a while since I have done straight sets with rest intervals longer than 60 seconds. My bodyweight chin ups are way better than they used to be but it seems when I add weight they are mediocre. Still, they have improved. I find when I think I am not going to be able to do another I have it in me. My top portion of the rep has gotten alot stronger. That used to be my week point. Now it seems I can rocket up and pull my chest up to the bar.

reactive bilateral jumps off a standard bench - RI 60 seconds
5x5 at bodyweight

corner jam circuit w/ 100 lbs +20 lb weighted vest - no rest
5 twists each side
5 unilateral overhead press each side (staggered stance)
5 unilateral rows each side
5 front squats
20 crunchs
5 rounds

tough shit, 10 minutes and 50 seconds of non stop work

half kneeling cable woodchop circuit using 50 lbs for everything- no rest
low to high - 1x15 each side 
high to low - 1x15 each side
2 rounds

unilateral seated curl machine - 
1x12 each arm at 50 lbs

unilateral overhead DB elbow extension - 
1x20 each arm at 25 lbs

Awesome workout. First time back in the gym in about 10-11 days due to being sick. Before/during the circuit I felt zoned out but I didn't let up the pace. I actually find being spaced out is helpful during a circuit because I am not thinking and I feel sort of trance like. Anything to keep the mind off the actual work is good.

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2008)

35 minutes of light cardio all layered up.

Just sweating out all that sodium I took in last night during the fights. Also trying to see what it is like to cut weight. Just a couple pounds. 

Time to stretch.


----------



## Nate K (May 25, 2008)

"10 min. 50 sec of nonstop work"  Yuh wtg  looks yummy.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2008)

twas very gut


----------



## goob (May 25, 2008)

Awesome stuff Mr Fu.  Simply, Awesome.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2008)

ultimate frisbee 5:30-8:30

today I was reminded of why I dislike team sports.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:30

Drilled some takedowns, sweeps from guard, knee bar and arm bar.

Rolling afterwards went OK. I rolled with a blue belt once and a purple belt twice and didn't get subbed, so that was good. No submissions on my part however.

Afterwards took a 40 minute bike ride around town. Lots o' hills.

Time to stretch.


----------



## tallcall (May 29, 2008)

You seem to be doing very good in here! So how much would you say you remember from the Royce Gracie visit? I only ask because I know De La Riva went through so much stuff with us and I only remember a small portion of it. Hope the cut goes well.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2008)

tallcall said:


> You seem to be doing very good in here! So how much would you say you remember from the Royce Gracie visit? I only ask because I know De La Riva went through so much stuff with us and I only remember a small portion of it. Hope the cut goes well.



I remember a decent amount but it was all gi stuff and we only train no-gi in the spring/summer. So alot of that stuff will go out the window. However, there were some nice takedowns he showed us that can be done with no-gi. 

I am pretty much done with the cut. My weight is where it needs to be for the competition at the end of June so I am just maintaining now. I am basically just going to introduce more carbs in my diet and I think that will do it.


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

fufu said:


> ultimate frisbee 5:30-8:30
> 
> today I was reminded of why I dislike team sports.


 
Because you are a loner?


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Because you are a loner?



I don't like depending on others to win, it sucks! When you are performing well and others just fuck it up it is frustrating. I also don't like being respsonsible for messing things up for others.


----------



## tallcall (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Because you are a loner?



I thought it was because he was just too damn good. Who knows ...


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2008)

last night BJJ 7:35-9:15

Drilled a bunch of takedowns. 

Afterwards I submitted a blue belt for the first time with a RNC. Got submitted by a different guy by arm bar.


----------



## Nate K (May 30, 2008)

fufu said:


> I don't like depending on others to win, it sucks! When you are performing well and others just fuck it up it is frustrating. I also don't like being respsonsible for messing things up for others.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

chin up - RI 90 seconds
2x10 
1x7

dissapointing chin up numbers. I can sustain ladders for 100 reps but I just burn out on these straight sets. My max rep set is 18 so I figured I could get 3x10. Oh well. Still better than what I used to be able to get on straight sets.
Last week I did 4 sets of 6 reps +20 lbs, I don't get it. Maybe I peaked out on the chin ups earlier. I think I'll move onto inverted rows.

reactive jumps off a bench - RI 60 seconds
3x5 at bodyweight

explosive push ups - RI 60 seconds
5x5 at bodyweight

corner barbell jam staggered stance OHP - RI 60 seconds
3x15 each side at 90 lbs 

corner barbell jam front squat w/ weighted vest- RI 60 seconds
3x20 at 135 lbs +20 lb weighted vest

corner barbell jam torso rotations - RI 60 seconds
2x20 each side at 90 lbs 

Tyler grip neutral grip thumbless gorilla hangs - 
1x50 seconds at bodyweight 

unilateral DB overhead elbow extensions -
1x40 each arm at 20 lbs

Awesome workout. Last set of squats was really tough. I haven't loudly verbalized my training in some time, but I couldn't help it on a few of the last reps. I moved through this workout pretty quickly. Torso rotations were also tough shit as well, especially after the squats. 

At the beginning of the workout I wasn't feeling it, I actually felt like leaving and I very rarely feel like that. After the half way point I was feeling better. Alot of PR's today but I don't think it is worth labeling.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2008)

Today's workout -

warm up 

did super sets today. 3 minutes rest between super sets after completing all three rounds. It wasn't all rest though because I had to set up the equipment for them. 

super set #1 w/ 20 lb weighted vest- RI 60 seconds
4 upright tire jump sequence x5
overhead punching bag throw x5
x3

super set #2 (used 20 lb weighted vest on first set only) - RI 60 seconds
renegade row w/ x2 35 lbs DB's x10 each side
DB neutral grip push ups x10
x3

super set #3 - RI 60 seconds
DB swing w/ 50 lb DB x10
medicine ball smash x10
x3

band face pulls w/ 5 second isometric at full retraction - RI 60 seconds
2x10 w/ light jump stretch band

60 minutes static stretching

Good shit. On the overhead punching bag throw I would squat down and grab it, then extend up with hips/knees/ankles like a clean but I would hurl it overhead behind me. 

Today I was working on high intensity movement, then rest. Normally in my circuits I just use a normal pace for the exercises, but today I was really trying to explode with my movement and do things very quickly. Definitely takes it out of you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

Supersets are always fun.

Looks like BJJ is coming along nicely, glad to see/hear it.

God I wish I could organize my time better and just effing do it...


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Supersets are always fun.
> 
> Looks like BJJ is coming along nicely, glad to see/hear it.
> 
> God I wish I could organize my time better and just effing do it...



BJJ is indeed coming along well. 

Where did you end up going to spend the summer? 

I have my next BJJ tourney in Fall River, MA the end of this month.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in Chicago.

Nothing worked out work wise to stay at school for the summer or go to Boston and live at my Dad's.  In the end, the right choice was made though.

I'm going to be heading to Boston some time this summer, could be by the end of this month, what weekend is your tournament?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> BJJ is indeed coming along well.
> 
> Where did you end up going to spend the summer?
> 
> I have my next BJJ tourney in Fall River, MA the end of this month.




I hope you post videos of it. I enjoyed watching the last ones.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm in Chicago.
> 
> Nothing worked out work wise to stay at school for the summer or go to Boston and live at my Dad's.  In the end, the right choice was made though.
> 
> I'm going to be heading to Boston some time this summer, could be by the end of this month, what weekend is your tournament?



The tournament is on the 28th of this month. 

Chicago has a big martial arts scene, or so I hear. I'm sure there are plenty of good schools to train down there if you choose to. 



KelJu said:


> I hope you post videos of it. I enjoyed watching the last ones.



I plan on it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

There is no lack of schools, it's the lack of time and money that's killing me right now.

I can't find more than 5 hours to sleep right now, working 9-5 is just awful.  The real world sucks


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> There is no lack of schools, it's the lack of time and money that's killing me right now.
> 
> I can't find more than 5 hours to sleep right now, working 9-5 is just awful.  The real world sucks



I understand. I would not be able to function off that little of sleep.

Are you still working that moving job?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> I understand. I would not be able to function off that little of sleep.
> 
> Are you still working that moving job?



Moving job was a two weekend thing, but I am still working for them.  I just won't be _working_ for them until the fall when kids start moving back to school.

I can't function.  If you've seen my journal, I've been complaining about being too sore all the time, and nothing has changed as far as my training goes (I've actually lessened the volume since I've been back from school) except I'm obviously getting less sleep.  It amazes me just how important sleep is and how you don't realize it until you stop getting the amount you need..

What I should do is at least do the BJJ once per week (on my scheduled mid-week cardio day), the problem with that is that it costs a certain amount regardless of how often you take advantage of it, similar to a normal gym.  Doesn't seem worth it to me to start it when it's going to be costing me an arm and a leg and I'm not going to have time to go more than once per week; basically, it comes down to whether or not I want obligations on the weekends and to be quite honest, I don't.  

What do you think of one day per week?  It's really just a matter of time before I start it up, would it be smart to get some basic training once per week so in the future when I actually have the time to partake in 3+ training sessions per week I won't be a complete beginner?


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Moving job was a two weekend thing, but I am still working for them.  I just won't be _working_ for them until the fall when kids start moving back to school.
> 
> I can't function.  If you've seen my journal, I've been complaining about being too sore all the time, and nothing has changed as far as my training goes (I've actually lessened the volume since I've been back from school) except I'm obviously getting less sleep.  It amazes me just how important sleep is and how you don't realize it until you stop getting the amount you need..
> 
> ...



The summer before last is where I really became aware of how important sleep is. My training takes a big hit too. The first few weeks with little sleep I can be ok, but then a hole has been dug and it takes a while to get out of it over time.

As far as BJJ, I agree you do what you really want to do. Some places let you in for a class or two for free to see how it is. It is a risk paying money for something you may not end up liking. In my case I thought about training BJJ for over a year, always wanted to do it but was hesistant to drop my strength training gym lifte style for it. I'm glad I joined up in the long run. 

Once a week is OK. Of course, training it repetitively across the week is what really gets you progressing, much like weight training. You will get better but improving your technique will be difficult because you wont be able to train it as much. If you plan on spending more time on it later is it better in that case. You will already develop a general idea of how it works and then get to train it more often and be comfortable with it. Sort of an audit. There are pro and cons. Jumping in right away several times a week can be draining and hard on the body, it really depends on the individual. It can also lose its "mystique" if you jump in right away training alot, some people come in totally new and go everyday but then just quit in a month because they lose motivation. Sort of a start slow and continue thing instead of start fast quit fast.

Personally when I commit to something I like to jump in totally and get it going because I get so excited about it. I go 2-3 times a week, but I would go more if I didn't have to drive so far.


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2008)

BJJ 7:35-9:15

Drilled anaconda choke and guillotine as well as another pressure choke that I don't remember the name of. 

Afterwards I rolled with a 1 stripe blue belt for about 10 minutes and submitted him twice both times with a rear naked choke. I believe both times I was on my back and he was in my half guard and I scooted my hips out and got the back. I submitted my first blue belt last week, and today I got another. After that I rolled with a 2 stripe blue and he got my in a guillotine after about 5 minutes. It was a good roll that went back and forth though. 

stretched afterwards


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2008)

my weight has been flucuating like crazy the past week.

one day I'm 189, the next I am 179, the next I am 183 and today I am 178.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2008)

BJJ 7:35-9:15

Drilled side control escape, positioning from side control, sprawling and anaconda choke.

First guy I rolled with ended up in a stalemate. I think if I had more time I could have submitted him, he was really tensing up and using energy. I was also trying to use the x-guard which is new to me, so I was testing some unfamiliar territory. Next guy I rolled with I submitted just before the 4 minutes was up with a rear naked choke. I'm pretty sure that guy was a blue belt too, so that would make submitting three different blues in the last week. I rolled with another blue belt afterwards and noone got a submission but it was a fun roll. I tried a new guard pass that worked and I escaped his mount twice. The guy weighs 255 but he likes to keep it moving.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2008)

shit got fucked up in the middle of my circuit training so I dropped that and hiked in the woods w/ 25 pounds of added weight.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2008)

Today's workout - 

explosive circuit - RI 60 seconds
supine unilateral medicine ball toss up x10 each side
medicine ball downward smash x10
DB swing x5 w/ x2 50 lbs
x3

medicine ball weighs 8 lbs

inverted bodyweight row - RI 90 seconds
3x15 at bodyweight

corner barbell jam unilateral push press - RI 60 seconds between sides
2x10 each side at 115 lbs

corner barbell jam explosive front squat w/ weighted vest - RI 90 seconds
2x10 at 180 lbs +20 lb weighted vest

corner barbell jam torso rotation w/ weighted vest - 
1x10 each side at 135 lbs + 20 lb weighted vest

tyler grip thumbless gorilla hangs w/ weighted vest - 
1x40 seconds +20 lbs

overhead unilateral elbow extensions - 
1x20 each arm at 30 lbs

close grip EZ bar curls - 
1x19 at 80 lbs

...d'oh!

cable face pull with rope attatchment - 
1x5 at 45 lbs w/ 10 second isometric at full retraction

wowza, very good workout. Good amount of PR's. I love the medicine ball smash, what is more fun than slamming a medicine ball as hard as you can into the ground?

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:00

drilled guard passes

rolled for only 4 minutes, nothing special.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2008)

Today's workout -

warm up

inverted row - RI 2 minutes
2x20 at bodyweight

power circuit w/ 20 lb weighted vest - RI 60 seconds
jump squat x5
explosive push up x5
sit up w/ 45 lb plate x5 
DB swing w/ x2 50 lbs x5
x3

just did everything in the circuit as fast and explosive as possible

20 lb weighted vest sit up + 45 lb plate -
decline - 20 reps directly followed by 
standard - 30 reps

Tyler grip thumbless gorilla hangs - 
1x60 seconds at bodyweight

rope face pull - RI 60 seconds
2x10 at 75 lbs w/ 1 second isometric at full retraction

EZ bar close grip overhead elbow extension - 
1x30 at 50 lbs

EZ bar close grip curls - 
1x30 at 50 lbs

sauna - 10 minutes

Very good workout. Short and sweet. Didn't want to go too crazy because I trained the past two days and have BJJ tommarow morning. Yesterday's BJJ was easy though, but a day of training nonetheless. Taking the weekend off.

My weight is at 183 lbs today. Right where I want it to be. I will compete in the 170-179.9 weight class. I think I will just go low carb with one week out and not have to worry about having to sweat weight out or fast.

Time to stretch.


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> I trained the past two days and have BJ tommarow morning. .


 
Nothing like waking up to a BJ.......oh wait.  Wrong thread.

Superb workout fu, you just keep raising the bar.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2008)

fufu's gotta do what he's gotta do


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr.fufu, what do you think of the ISSA?


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Mr.fufu, what do you think of the ISSA?



It's legitement. At times it seems a bit 'cookie-cutter' but it covers all bases. I'd say go for that if you can't do NASM.

You'd ace it if you chose to take it. I didn't study at all for the first two sections and scored a308/320. I haven't really touched the subjects in the past year. You probably being more up to date would do better probably.

On the essay questions you have to be careful and address the question exactly as they do in the text book. It sucks and isn't practical but they look for certain key answers.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:00

Drilled sweeps from being in someone's side control, positioning into mount from side control, rolling kimura from mount and a d'arce from mount/knee on belly. 

Rolling went well. Caught my opponent in a rear naked choke. I think I used an arm drag when he was in my guard and scooped my self around. On probably 75% of my RNC's I don't even get my hooks in but when you have it sunk it doesn't really matter.

After that I rolled with the same guy again. I decided to work off my back and he layed in side control for a while trying to figit around with my far arm. He never got anything but did a good job keeping me on my back. Didn't do much though. 

Then I rolled with my instructor. I got him into my x-guard. I was getting him off balance and spun for a knee bar twice but half-assed it because white belts aren't supposed to finish those. Then he mounted me, but I escaped and tried to pass his guard for several minutes and defended alot of sub attempts and sweep attempts. Eventually he swept into mount but I stood up unscathed.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 13, 2008)

fufu said:


> It's legitement. At times it seems a bit 'cookie-cutter' but it covers all bases. I'd say go for that if you can't do NASM.
> 
> You'd ace it if you chose to take it. I didn't study at all for the first two sections and scored a308/320. I haven't really touched the subjects in the past year. You probably being more up to date would do better probably.
> 
> On the essay questions you have to be careful and address the question exactly as they do in the text book. It sucks and isn't practical but they look for certain key answers.


I agree with most of that. I went to one of the seminars last week by Dr.Jack Barnathan... epic mistake. The text book is OK. Basic and imperfect, but not bad. I actually learned a few tidbits. The seminar was horrid though, absolutely horrid. The essay questions are nasty, as you said. I actually didn't agree with most of the things I wrote there, but I knew that was what they wanted to hear. Meh.

All in all though, it's hella expensive and very easy, which smells. I also find it ridiculous that you can do home schooling or take the test ONLINE. Not worth the money. I'm definitely not updating my certificate in ~2 years.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2008)

ISSA sucks, wouldnt recomend it to any of my trainers. NASM does cover the basics, and seems to me every cert is pretty cookie cutter. ACSM would be a good choice as well.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

explosive/conditioning circuit w/ 20 lb weighted vest on everything - 

supine upward medicine ball toss - x10 each side w/ 8 lb ball
medicine ball smash - x10 w/ 8 lb ball

renegade rows - x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs DB's
DB swing - x5 w/ x2 50 lb DB's

jump squats - x5
bilateral DB push press - x5 w/ x2 50 lb DB's

3 rounds, 30 seconds between all exercise couples.

It may not look that hard, but god damn I was toast by the end. Some of the stuff at the end got sloppy so I had to attempt more reps to get a legit complete set. I felt so nauseous and fried afterwars I decided not to continue with the workout. Normally it wouldn't be so hard but I'm trying to do everything as explosive as possible and that really takes it out of you.

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2008)

I stopped stretching total body and started splitting things up.

I reached a point of flexibility that I was stuck at for a few weeks. Stretching
total body helped immensely but it got to a point where I was just maintaining
flexibility because I wouldn't have enough time to spend stretching. I would do 2 sets of total body stretches. I got to a good maintenence level where I could not stretch for a week (when I was sick) and still be at the same level.

So now I pick 4 stretches everyday to do and I do 5 sets of each. The other day I stretched hamstrings, hip flexors, pectoralis and hip rotators. Today I did lats, hip flexors, glutes, medial upper thigh muscles and hip adducters.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2008)

drove all the way down to BJJ but the place was fucking closed today under special circumstances, what a shitload of fuck.

so I'll do a workout here in a bit.

On a positive note my resting heart rate is sub-50 bpm. 49 baby!


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

exercise couple #1 w/ 20 lb weighted vest - RI 30 seconds
sit-up w/ medicine ball push throw into wall(ball bounces back and repeat) x10
DB squat w/ x2 50 lb DB x10 
5 rounds

exercise couple #2 w/ 20 lb weighted vest- RI 60 seconds
alternating DB row x10 each side w/ x2 50 lbs
alternating DB floor press x10 each side w/ x2 50 lbs
3 rounds

choked band power complex w/ light jump stretch band - RI 60 second
10 downward thrusts
10 rotating thrusts each side
10 rows each side
3 rounds

1/4 mile uphill bike sprint x1

Fuck, that was a tought workout. The end was killer. I didn't do the alternating DB work like I usually do. Instead of doing one complete concentric/eccentric of one side and then the other I did it so when one arm was going up, the other was going down. Each arm moving in the counter direction simutaneously every rep.

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2008)

Today's workout -

warm up

power circuit w/ 20 lb weighted vest - RI 60 seconds
explosive push up x5 
medicine ball rotational side throws x5 each side
medicine ball slam x5
jump squat x5
3 rounds

DB squat w/ 20 lb weighted vest - RI 60 seconds
2x20 w/ x2 50 lbs

medicine ball power circuit - RI 60 seconds
5 rotational side throws each side
5 slams
3 rounds

finisher - 
10 rotational side throws each side
10 slams
30 seconds between each
1 round

set of 100 sit ups

band face pulls - RI 45 seconds
5x12 w/ light jump stretch band

Great workout, time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2008)

by the way, does anyone read this journal anymore?


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

fufu said:


> by the way, does anyone read this journal anymore?


 
Fuck yeah.  Always good to see what crazy combination workout the fu comes up with next.  I think the 5000+ posts scare off everyone else.....

Got to be said, you have some killer workouts.  Sometimes those who scan it to see big weights may think it's a lame effort... but how _utterly _wrong they are....  Whats good about your workouts, is that your at the level, and have a sport to train for, that you can design functional workouts that train what you need.  A good example is the one you just did - no standard weight training moves, but designed to mimic wrestling/ MMA strength.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Fuck yeah.  Always good to see what crazy combination workout the fu comes up with next.  I think the 5000+ posts scare off everyone else.....
> 
> Got to be said, you have some killer workouts.  Sometimes those who scan it to see big weights may think it's a lame effort... but how _utterly _wrong they are....  Whats good about your workouts, is that your at the level, and have a sport to train for, that you can design functional workouts that train what you need.  A good example is the one you just did - no standard weight training moves, but designed to mimic wrestling/ MMA strength.



true story

I figured the big weight PR's catch people's eye more, but yeah, I gotta train for what I do. 

thanks

I also stopped going to the gym a week ago, I just use my medicine ball, weighted vest, 2 adjustable DB's and whatever else I can find. 

I actually find these workouts much more enjoyable. Alot more quick movement. It's also more enjoyable because I am training to improve performance elsewhere in competition, rather than just training for the hell of it. Easier to stay motivated.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 20, 2008)

I just read it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2008)

noice


----------



## tallcall (Jun 22, 2008)

I read it too!

I changed my workouts to match what I'm doing a little bit too. I really like doing things that are specific to the sport.

I also really like those medicine ball slams. Something about slamming one heavy object into another heavy object makes me happier.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't read it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I read it too!
> 
> I changed my workouts to match what I'm doing a little bit too. I really like doing things that are specific to the sport.
> 
> I also really like those medicine ball slams. Something about slamming one heavy object into another heavy object makes me happier.



med ball slam is lots o' fun.


Witchblade said:


> I don't read it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2008)

BJJ 10:35-12:15

Drilled some gi stuff today. Alot of sweeps from open guard, a sweep from being on the bottom in someone's side control and anaconda choke.

Rolling went well. I worked my guard alot and ended up on top and my positioning felt good. There was some submissions I felt I could have done but I was working on flowing and transition. Then after we took the gi off I rolled with a 4 stripe blue and submitted him with a rear naked choke. I rolled with another blue who almost had my in a triangle but I eventually pulled out. he got the mount, but I swept and got in his guard, then passed to north south right before the bell rung.

Today felt really good. I am glad because I haven't rolled in 8 days and my competion is this saturday. Things are on course. I'll train wednesday and friday then head down later that friday and stay the night.

Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2008)

BJJ 10:30-12:00 

Drilled a bunch of takedowns and a leg and arm triangle set up. Rolling went ok. I got caught in a RNC/neck crank kind of thing. The guy wasn't completely behind me, kind of too my side. This guy tends to catch me the most. I seem to have the toughest time with him.

Next guy I rolled with I got caught in a kimura but it was relatively competitive. He was a big dude, 250 lbs.

Got about 5 1/2 hours of sleep last night, felt kind of lethargic and didn't capitalize on scrambles, guard passes and I didn't do much to maintain my good positions. Hopefully it was just because I was tired. 

NAGA competition this saturday. Weight is 181, just gotta be 179.9 or lower on saturday. 

Conditioning is good, training has been going very well. Today was one of those not so good performing days but it will make me better.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2008)

NAGA went well.

I won my first match with 45 seconds left with a rear naked choke. The score was 4-4 just before that, but it didn't matter once I finished it. I remember the ref said "one minute left guys" and so I figured I had to something quick, I got an angle with my hips and scooped around and the rest just came to me. I noticed I crossed my feet which which was a no-no, but I had to choke sunk all the way immediently so it didn't matter.

My next match I lost due to points, 2-6. He took me down with a single leg, even though I tumbled him over and ended up on top. We got reset standing again because we went way outside the ring. He took me down again with a double leg and I almost locked up a guillotine in the process but once I hit the ground I lost it. He grinded around in my guard for a while. He passed my guard when I attempted a submission. He got to north south. I controlled him there with an arm-in hold and tried to get to a better position. Eventually I spun around and locked up a triangle. That is where I got my two points. He was close to tapping, I heard him choking on his breath, but he powered out. I didn't have the proper angle with my body, other wise I think I would have had it. He was just trying to win on points, his corner was telling him to "smother me". They told him to just wait it out and not get caught. He was trying a shoulder jam in my guard, it was pretty dumb, I was never in any danger the entire match. It was lame, he only tried passing my guard with an illegal neck crank and he couldn't even do it. Blech.

I highly doubt that kid was supposed to be in my division. He seemed to have a very limited awareness on submission and I bet he wrestled all through high school. 

YouTube - NAGA New England

YouTube - NAGA New England

I'm in the all black.

In all, it was a good experience. I barely had any nerves, I kept my focus way better than I thought I would. Neither guys came anywhere close to getting or setting up a submission and I maintained and worked from my guard well. 

I saw Joe Lauzon and Gabriel Gonzaga there. Also that guy from the latest TUF season who is from Boston. Patrick Schultz I think.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 30, 2008)

Noice, ill watch those later.  Do you want to train puching or do you want to focus on ground n takedown stuff...im guessing that appeals to you more.


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Noice, ill watch those later.  Do you want to train puching or do you want to focus on ground n takedown stuff...im guessing that appeals to you more.



I might eventually start training MMA, but for now I just do straight jiu jitsu. Mostly ground work but some takedowns.


----------



## Nate K (Jul 1, 2008)

just watched em.
yeah exactly how you explained
That was slick with the scoot out and choke on the first guy.
Ohh that triangle.
Yeah definitley looked like a wrestler trying to not get submitted.


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2008)

Nate K said:


> just watched em.
> yeah exactly how you explained
> That was slick with the scoot out and choke on the first guy.
> Ohh that triangle.
> Yeah definitley looked like a wrestler trying to not get submitted.



tank you

It was a good experience, I'm not dissapointed but I keep reliving that second match in my head wishing I positioned right on the triangle.


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2008)

BJJ 7:45-9:30

Drilled a couple kimuras, escape from side control and sweep from guard to side control.

Rolling went well. The first guy I went with(blue belt) I thought I could have finished a submission a couple times but I went fairly conservative and just tried getting him into my guard and playing that game for most of it.

Second guy we went for probably 8 or so minutes and I eventually caught him in a rear naked choke. he had a good head lock and was in side control but I was creating distance with my hips. I felt like I was kind of going out so I bridged quickly, pushed my head out and scrambled to his back and locked up the choke.

Last guy I rolled with I got caught in a triangle in like a minute. I fought it for a good 30 seconds probably. I didn't want to go crazy and squirm/power out and he just kept getting it tighter, so I tapped. The kid has been training like 2 months and I have 50 or so lbs on him. It's kind of funny, I've been tapping out guys with 2 plus years experience and even a guy with 8+ and then I get caught by a kid with 2 months. It's all good though, good to deflate the ego now and then.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 2, 2008)

submit me fufu


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2008)

I like the way you finished that first fight. It shows you were still sharp and explosive even at the end of the fight.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2008)

BJJ 7:40-9:15

Drilled some pummeling and takedowns. Then drilled real-time takedowns for a while.

Then we drilled some guard stuff and escaping being rear mounted.

Rolling went well. I caught a guy in my first anaconda choke ever, good stuff. Rolled with another guy and had a technical bout but noone submitted anyone, it was good as well.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2008)

being doing jack shit as far as training, past few days I have been eating all junk food, delicious.

Tommarow I will get back on the wagon I think. I took a very needed week off.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2008)

Today's workout - 

circuit #1 w/ weighted vest - RI 60 seconds
explosive push up x5 
rotational side throws x5 each w/ MB
MB slam x5
jump squat
3 round

circuit #2 w/ weighted vest - RI 60 seconds
sit up w/ MB front throw x10
medicine ball push up alternating hands 10 total
alternating bent over DB row x10 each side w/ x2 50 lb DB's
lunge walk w/ x2 50 lb DB's, took about 12 total steps
2 round

felt so fucking wasted at this point. Didn't expect to feel that gassed. I needed to take a knee for a couple minutes. Almost quit there but waited a solid 5 or so minutes and went onto the next part.

choked band power complex - RI 60 seconds
10 downward pulls
10 rotational pulls each side
10 alternating rows each side(20 total) 
3 rounds

I actually forgot to do the rows when I did the complex so I just did a bout of 60 straight later on to make up for it.

finger static holds - 
1x40 seconds at bodyweight. I was holding onto a square wood panel. I gripped it with 2nd distal finger joint. 

alternating DB curls - 
1x10 each arm at x2 45 lbs

overhead bilateral DB press - 
20 repititions at x2 30 lbs

I did the OHP in place of a elbow extension isolation move. OHP's fry my tris so I figured might as well try going light and repping it out and get some more ROM in there. 

stretch

Good workout, first conditioning day in 3 weeks, holy shit I had no idea it had been that long. I thought it had been like 10 days. No wonder I was sucking air so bad. I was so damn wobbly. Well now I don't feel so bad. I knew I stopped with the conditioning and did more BJJ before the tourney then I took time off to give my body a break but I didn't realize it had been so long. Although I felt fairly normal up until the second circuit, it just hit me bad.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2008)

after a failed attempt of a workout yesterday, here is...

Today's workout - 

warm up 

circuit #1 - RI 60 seconds then 90 seconds
bw explosive push up x10 
rotational MB throw x8 each side
MB slam x8
3 rounds

circuit #2 - RI 90 seconds then 2 minutes
explosive high band face pulls x10 w/ medium jump stretch band
wrestler lunges w/ 20 lb weighted vest xfield and back(came out to be ~45 total lunges, so about 22 per side)
rope jump pull ups x10
3 rounds

power band complex - RI 60 seconds
horizantal wood chop x10 each side
downward thrust x10
3 rounds

bilateral DB overhead press - 
1x30 w/ x2 20 lb DB's

bilateral DB curls - 
1x20 w/ x2 30 lb DB's

ughhh, wrestler lunges are a little something I made up. It is like a basic walking lunge except you don't fully extend the knees and hip and you are always leaning and driving forward, like going for a shoot. The quads and glutes and contraced the whole time, really tough. 

Good workout though.


btw, I do the MB throws into a wall incase anyone was wondering. I don't chuck it, go running after it and then do so again, although that is kind of a good idea.
Time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2008)

Today's workout - 

MB (8 lbs) complex w/ 20 lb weighted vest - RI 60 seconds
supine upward throw x5
rotational throw x5 each side
slam x5
jump squat w/ MB x5
3 round

exercise couple - RI 30 seconds
bodyweight towel rows x5
MB push up x10 (5 each side with hand on ball)
5 rounds

wrestler lunges w/ 20 weighed vest and holding 8 lb MB - RI 30 seconds
1 length of field
5 sets

held my self in the top pull up position for 34 seconds hanging from two towels
rest a minute
10 towel bw rows
rest a minute
30 seconds static hold hanging from the two towels in the bottom of the bodyweight row position

DB RDL's w/ 20 lb weighted vest controlled eccentric, isometric pause at bottom, then explosion upwards - RI 60 seconds
3x15 w/ x2 50 lbs +20 lbs 

band face pulls - RI 50 seconds
2x10 w/ average jump stretch band

DB concentration curls -
1x8 each arm at 50 lbs

DB bilateral OHP - 
1x30 at x2 25 lbs

set of 150 sit ups, took 7 minutes and 20 seconds to complete

uhggggggggg


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2008)

I like the way you do conditioning for wrestling. I wish my gym had more room and alternative stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah I felt the same way, that is why I stopped going to the gym and decided to workout at home. I don't have alot of weights, but I don't need them. Plus I get to train outside which is fun.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

circuit #1 - RI 60 seconds
situp/forward MB throw x3
MB rotational throws x3 each side
MB push up x6 (3 each side alternating)
MB slam x3
DB swing w/ a single 50 lb DB x6 (3 each hand gripping alternating)
supine MB upward throw x3
MB jump squat x3
5 rounds

exercise couple #1 - RI 60 seconds
towel bodyweight row x6
DB bilateral standing OHP w/ x2 50 lbs x5
3 rounds

single set of towel bw rows - 
1x10

exercise couple #2 - RI 60 seconds
DB swing w/ x2 50 lb DB's and a 20 lb weighted vest x6
backward stutter steps sprints across field w/ weighted vest and 8 lb MB
2 rounds

band power circuit w/ light jump stretch band - RI 2 minutes
horizantal wood chop one way x15
horizantal wood chop other way x15
downward chop x15
2 rounds

Successful workout, all good. Felt good today. 

stretch/foam roll

I took some videos of my circuits and such today. If anyone cares to see what I am doing I'll upload them. I know my direction of training is different than most people's here, it may be interesting to see for you guys.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 21, 2008)

Post em up it will be intresting to see.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 22, 2008)

What the guy with the hot avatar said.


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2008)

alright, I should get them up tommarow. 

Yesterday's workout - 

warm up

exercise couple #1 - RI 60 seconds
towel dead pullup x10
unilateral DB OHP x10 each side w/ 40 lbs
3 rounds

the dead pullup is just like a pullup, but I pause on my feet at the bottom so I start from deadweight.

exercise couple #2 - RI 60 seconds
jump squat w/ x2 50 lb DB's and a 20 lb weighted vest x10
DB RDL w/ explosive concentric w/ x2 50 lb DB's and vest x10
3 rounds

exercise couple #3 - 60 seconds
bilateral bent over DB row w/ x2 50 lb DB's x15(10 on last two rounds)
DB bilateral floor press w/ x2 50 lb DB's x10
3 rounds

stretch

Short and sweet. It was pretty tough actually. The jump squat/RDL combo was pretty damn taxing and it just made the row/press part, which is pretty easy on paper, pretty tough as well.

I only did a short workout because I had plans with a friend that got rearranged. I was going to train after we played tennis but it rained so I trained quickly beforehand. A few hours later I played a nice hour or so of tennis.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

medicine ball circuit - RI 90 seconds
MB situp/forward throw x5
MB rotational throw x5 each side
MB push up x10 (5 with medicine ball under each hand)
MB slam x5
DB swing x10 w/ 50 lb DB alternating hand every rep
MB supine upward throw x5
MB jump x5
3 rounds

towel pull ups - RI 60 seconds
3x10 at bodyweight

weighted vest walking lunge holding medicine ball - RI 2 minutes
3x50 steps (25 each leg)

bilateral DB clean and push press - RI 60 seconds
3x5 at x2 50 lbs

high band explosive face pull - RI 60 seconds
3x15 w/ average jump stretch band

stretch

Felt a bit blase and lackadaisical before and sometimes during the workout. I think it was the three shits I took before working out. When I dump my colon heavily before training I sometimes I feel tired. Finished it anyway.


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2008)

At least you got a PR on your colon training.  With all the 'extra' work it gets, I'm surprised you can keep it in such good shape.  (or so I've heard...)


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2008)

goob said:


> At least you got a PR on your colon training.  With all the 'extra' work it gets, I'm surprised you can keep it in such good shape.  (or so I've heard...)



true story, I am suprised anything stays in there.


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2008)

fufu said:


> true story, I am suprised anything stays in there.


 
I know.  I caught the 7:23 subway train that passed through there.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

circuit - RI 60 seconds
towel pull up x10
push up x10
full squat w/ 20 lb weighted vest x20
bent over bilateral DB row x10 w/ x2 25 lbs DB's
standing bilateral DB OHP x10 w/ x2 25 lb DB's
DB swing x20 w/ x2 25 lbs DB's
20 sit ups
3 rounds

short and sweet


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2008)

Today's workout -

MB circuit - no rest between rounds
50 rotational throws each side
50 slams
25 OHP throws
50 rows
25 OHP throws
50 twists each side
3 rounds

I did all this at an easy pace, just to get heart rate up and get a sweat going. I normally throw/slam the ball with as much power as I can possibly muster, so naturally I can do way more if I just go with the motions. It took me 26 1/2 minutes to complete this.

short stretch

Today I normally would have taken off but I wanted to do something.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2008)

played tennis yesterday for 1 1/4 hours.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2008)

Today's workout - 

the gauntlet - 
20 MB slams
rest 60 s
20 MB push ups
rest 60 s
20 MB OHP throws 
rest 60 s
20 MB jump squats
1 round

to be honest, not nearly as hard as I thought it would be. 

walking lunges w/ 20 lb weighted vest and holding 8 lb medicine ball -
75 total steps (3 field lengths)
rest 2 minutes
75 total steps (3 field lengths)

band power complex w/ light jump stretch band - 
20 chops to one side
20 chops to the other
20 downward chops
1 round

towel 'dead' pull ups - 
1x15 at bodyweight

DB floor press w/ neutral grip - 
1x25 at x2 50 lbs

bent over curls - 
1x15 each arm at 30 lbs

standing DB overhead elbow extension - 
1x15 each arm at 30 lbs

wowzers. Great workout. 

I recovered from those lunges much better than I thought I would. I didn't even feel like bending over with my hands on my thighs like I usually do after something like that. I just walked it out after I was done. Wasn't gasping for air and my legs didn't turn into painful swollen sausages incabable of movement.

After the workout was finished I did feel damn tired though.

time to stretch


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 31, 2008)

How long did that workout take you? Looks like you have great strength endurance.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks, I finally feel like I am noticing some very clear results after all this training.

The workout probably took ~35 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2008)

Today's workout - 

MB circuit - RI 2 minutes
10 MB push ups 
10 MB jump squats
10 MB slams
10 MB OHP throws
25 MB walking lunges
5 rounds

DB circuit - RI 60 seconds
5 bw inverted towel rows
5 unilateral push press each side
5 unilateral row each side
5 unilateral floor press each side
all done w/ 1 50 lb DB
3 rounds

the finisher - 
4 field lengths of walking lunges (100 total lunges) w/ 20 lb weighted vest
and holding medicine ball

that was 3 straight minutes of non stop lunging fun!

very good workout but also very tough. I normally use 60 second RI's on my circuits but today's first circuit was inherently harder than most I do and I wanted to do more rounds.

I wasn't that tired after the lunges, it's kind of strange. I just walked it out afterwards like I did last time.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

circuit - no rest 
30 unilateral rows each side
20 unilateral OHP each side
40 bw squats
20 unilateral floor press each side
40 RDL w/ x2 DB's
30 sit ups holding medicine ball
50 medicine ball trunk twists to each side
3 rounds

all the DB stuff was w/ a 25 lb DB, two of them on the RDL's

stretch 

I took about 4 days off, was pretty tired today so decided to do a long steady circuit. It ended up taking 25 1/2 minutes to complete. I usually don't like doing treadmill/bike stuff so I just keep my HR up with lots of weight lifting movements. I felt pretty good afterwards, could have done alot more.


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2008)

Today's workout - 

didn't warm up, was feeling lazy and tired

towel dead pull ups - RI 90 seconds
2x15
1x15 of jumping pull ups w/ 2 second eccentric

push ups - RI 60 seconds
3x20 

bw squats - 
1x125 

MB slam (full power) - 
1x50

I was just going to do some chin ups and maybe something else because I didn't sleep well again last night but I wanted to do something. I have the worst hamstring DOMS ever. It is like this deep pain and I can feel my hammies jiggle/hurt when I walk and run. I hardly bent over without bending my knees. My torso rotators and spinal erectors were also pretty sore so with those factors I didn't want to do a full workout. Along with the chins I ended up doing some push ups, a marathon set of squats and a marathon set of MB slams. Marathon sets seem easier when I am tired for some reason. I just zone out during a set and come back 10 reps later. Makes it go by faster. Thing that was really awesome was that I felt like I could just keep going on both the slams and squats. My legs were hurting and I wanted to stop but I feel like I had lots of reps left in me. Not everyday is a day to kill myself in training though.


----------



## Nate K (Aug 9, 2008)

Mb Slam Full Power!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2008)

lol

I just noted that because I had done them in a long easy circuit a couple weeks ago and I wasn't doing them full power.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2008)

Today's training - 

did 31 minutes on the elliptical at a tough pace, I don't know how it translates to running because the calculations they use are scaled differently.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

dead pull ups - RI 75 seconds
4x10 at bodyweight
1x10 jumping pull ups at bodyweight

explosive push ups - RI 30 seconds
5x5

unilateral DB push press - RI 90 seconds
3x10 each side at 50 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 90 seconds
2x20 each side at 50 lbs

box single leg squats - RI 60 seconds
5x10 each side

x2 DB swing - RI 90 seconds
3x10 at x2 50 lbs 

fuck me, hard workout. Started medium, ended tough. Didn't wait too long between exercises. Probably ~90 seconds. Today I focused more on strength. First time ever incorperating pistols into my workout. Back in the day I used to play around with them when I wasn't working out. When I weighed ~210 and had tendonitis they were out of the question. Now with my flexibility and lighter frame they are very possible. I feel like I can do alot.

stretch


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2008)

Today's workout -

warm up -

grass sprints (~50 meters) - RI 60 seconds
6 lengths
the last length I rested a couple minutes in between sets because I got my camera to check my form. I only planned 5 sets anyway.

working on accelerating as quick as possible, just going all out

fixed band standing power chops - RI 60 seconds
3x10 each side w/ average jump stretch band

geez, going from the light band to the average one makes quite a difference. The average band feels like I am throwing a man around. I do the chops with a boxer type stance and use turn on my back toes and twist my hips into it.

band power exercise couple - RI 30 seconds
bilateral band row x10
bilateral band standing chest press x10
5 sets

3 tier hill sprints - RI 90 seconds
5 lengths

The course I ran starts flat, incline, flat, incline, flat and incline. 
Probably around ~100-120 meters.

bent over DB curls - 
1x12 each at 40 lbs super set w/
20 light band curls

overhead leaning fixed band elbow extensions - 
1x50 w/ light jump stretch band

Today was a great workout. Everything today was 100% as hard as I could go, except for the arm isolation stuff. My recovery was good today. I transitioned between exercises pretty fast. It was a shorter workout, but when you train as fast as possible it is hard to last too long. Alot of times when I get tired I slump over with my hands on my knees or take a knee to recover, I've been not letting myself do that and today was definitely the most I have resisted it.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2008)

Today's workout - 

pretty sore today from thursdays workout. I think I need a break, did some cardio today. 62 minutes on the elliptical, 8 miles. Comes out to 7:45/mile pace.

I needed a good kick in the ass after boozing and eating junk friday-saturday. Got in after 4 am on saturday morning, didn't go to bed till 7 pm yesterday. Slept 14 hours so peacefully last night.


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2008)

Today's workout - 

medicine ball death circuit - RI 60 seconds
MB rotational throw x10 each side
MB push up x10 (alternate hands each rep)
MB jump x10
MB supine upward toss x10
MB slam x10
MB sit up x10
MB OHP throw x10
MB torso rotations x10 (10 to each side)
MB lunges x25 total across
sprint across on field length ~50 meters
3 rounds

everything done with as much force I could nearly muster

Amazing workout. I wanted to torture myself today and I succeeded. Not only was this one of the hardest circuit inherently, the 60 seconds rest interval was the real factor in the difficulty of it.

Today was a successful test of my conditioning level. I checked my resting heart rate earlier today and it was 46. I think it lays a little bit lower than that, however. .


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2008)

Today's workout - 

grass sprints - RI 60 seconds
2x50 meters

I meant to do 5 sets but I pulled my left hip abducter, not badly, but it would have got worse if I continued

explosive push ups - RI 60 seconds
5x5

dead towel pull ups - RI 75 seconds
1x10
1x20
1x10

20 lb weighted vest circuit - RI 2 minutes
10 push ups
10 goblet squats w/ 50 lb DB
10 uni rows each side w/ 50 lb DB
5 uni push press each side w/ 50 lb DB
10 DB swings w/ 50 lb DB (alternate hands each rep)
2 rounds

I pussied out and had to up the rest interval and I quit after 2 rounds. I wanted three but I felt so gassed I just couldn't do anymore.

I tried doing some up/down hill bear crawls but I had nothing left, I felt very weakened.

blah, just quit


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2008)

last three workouts - 

1st

step ups - RI 60 second
1x20 +20 lb(vest)
1x20 +28 (vest, holding MB)
1x20 +35 (vest, holding DB)

DB unilateral row - RI 60 seconds
3x12 at 50 lbs each side

DB RDL - RI 60 seconds
1x20 w/ x2 50 lb DB's
1x20 w/ x2 50 lb DB's + 20 lb weighted vest
1x20 w/ x2 50 lb DB's + 20 lb weighted vest and backpack w/ 15 lb DB 

DB floor press -
3x12 at x2 50 lbs

superman/sit up superset - RI 60 seconds
20 supermans/20 sit ups w/ 8 lb MB 
x3

alternating DB seated curls - RI 60 seconds
2x10 at x2 35 lbs

overhead unilaterel elbow extensions - RI 60 seconds
3x10 at 35 lbs

2nd

elliptical - 
5 minute steady state warm up
15 minute strength inverval setting at level 10 out of 12

YTWL's - RI 30 seconds
1x5 
1x10
1x15

single leg box squat - RI 60 seconds
2x20 each at bodyweight

band face pulls - RI 30 seconds
3x12 w/ light jump stretch band

unilateral weighted vest RDL's - RI 60 seconds
2x20 each + 20 lbs

rollouts on knees - RI 30 seconds
2x15

hammer curls - 
forgot what I did

overhead unilateral band elbow extensions - 
forgot what I did

I have a certain distance measured on how far out I went on these rollouts. I'll just keep it going longer each time.

3rd -

bilateral DB push press - RI 60 seconds
3x10 at x2 50 lbs

standing fixed band bilateral row - RI 60 seconds
3x20 w/ light jump stretch band

weighted push ups - RI 60 seconds
2x12 + 35 lbs

tabata weighted squat - 
1 round w/ 43 lbs added (weighted vest and MB/DB in backpack)

Swiss ball reverse hyperextension/sit up superset - RI 60 seconds
20 hypers/20 sit ups w/ 20 lb weighted vest and holding 8 lb MB
x3

YTWL's holding 2 lb plates in each hand - RI 60 seconds
2x10 

band face pulls - RI 30 seconds
2x15 w/ light jump stretch band

standing alternating DB curls - 
1x20 at x2 25 lbs (too light)

standing staggered stance overhead fixed band bilateral elbow extensions - 
1x40 w/ light jump stretch band

stretching after every workout

Switching things up. Nearly everything is done as explosively as possible. Not all, but most. I decided to give the circuit work a break. Things are still conditioning oriented but with a bit more focus on strength. The biggest change is the involvement of straight sets. Now with my new conditioning from the past 7 months of training I need nearly no rest between exercises. 30-60 seconds RI's on straight sets are sometimes more than enough. It's nice.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 6, 2008)

Think you can do an 8 sets tabata protocol with jump squats by now? That would be badass.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2008)

that would be really rough, I think I could do it. Maybe I'll try that next workout.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2008)

I actually skipped my cheat meal yesterday.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2008)

Today's workout -

5 minute warm up on elliptical
15 minutes on elliptical strength interval setting, level 12 out of 16

single leg box squats - RI 30 seconds
1x12 each leg holding an 8 lb medicine ball
1x14 each leg holding an 8 lb medicine ball
1x16 each leg holding an 8 lb medicine ball

DB explosive floor press - RI 60 seconds
2x15 w/ x2 50 lb DB's

DB RDL's - RI 60 seconds
2x10 each leg w/ x2 50 lb DB's and a 20 lb weighted vest

DB explosive row - RI 60 seconds
2x15 each side at 50 lbs

rollouts, from knees - RI 60 seconds
2x15 at a 4 inch greater distance from last week

YTWL's - RI 60 seconds
2x10 holding 4 lbs in each hand

standing fixed band facepull - RI 30 seconds
2x20 w/ light jump stretch band

stretch

Good workout!

I got a couple videos I'll upload later on today.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2008)

YouTube - single leg box squat with medicine ball

YouTube - explosive dumb bell row


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the vids.  Nice explosiveness (if thats even a word).


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2008)

np.

I suppose it could be a word, hehe.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2008)

Today's workout - 

elliptical - 
5 minute warm up
15 minutes on strength interval setting, level 14 out of 16

DB bilateral push press w/ weighed vest - RI 60 seconds
3x10 w/ x2 50 lbs + 20 lbs

explosive weighted push up - RI 30 seconds
3x5 +35 lbs

tabata - bodyweight squats
rest 2 minutes
tabata - medicine ball slam

explosive bilateral band row - RI 30 seconds
1x10,1x12,1x15,1x18,1x20

swiss ball reverse hyperextensions - RI 30 seconds
2x20 w/ 8 lb MB between legs
1x30 w/ no no weight added
I gotta find a way to make these harder.

YTWL's - RI 30 seconds
2x20 w/ no weight

seated alternating DB curl - 
1x10 each arm at x2 45 lbs

overhead unilateral fix band elbow extensions - 
1x20 each arm

Good workout, time to stretch.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I just moved into a house with three strangers who are post-grads. I haven't checked the area for gyms but we have a nice big lawn, I figure I'll just continue doing the same thing I was before I left.


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2008)

Word to your momma mr fu.  Hows life?  Workouts still look insane.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2008)

goob said:


> Word to your momma mr fu.  Hows life?  Workouts still look insane.



things are going well, I just moved into a new area, started applying for jobs and got a letter today indicating my personal training certification under ISSA.

Welcome back, where were ya?


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2008)

It's been 8 days since I last trained...fuuckkkkk.

on a positive note, my diet has been fairly excellent.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> YouTube - single leg box squat with medicine ball
> 
> YouTube - explosive dumb bell row



Dude, nice vids! The NAGA vids were cool too man, I thought that was GSP at first.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Dude, nice vids! The NAGA vids were cool too man, I thought that was GSP at first.



lol, thanks, I get that alot.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 19, 2008)

so i threw you the obvious
to see what occurs behind the eyes of a fallen angel,
eyes of a tragedy.
oh well. apparently nothing.
you don't see me.
you don't see me at all.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2008)

but I see
see through it all
see through
see youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuahhh


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 19, 2008)

dont leave me baby i dont know if i could go on witout joo


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2008)

I worked out today for the first time in 10 days. I did ok.

Today's workout - 

warm up

single leg box squats - RI 30 seconds
1x12 each + 15 lbs
1x14 each + 15 lbs
1x16 each + 15 lbs *PR*

weighted push up - RI 60 seconds
3x12 +20 lbs

DB row - RI 60 seconds
2x20 each side at 50 lbs

DB RDL - RI 60 seconds
3x15 at x2 50 lbs

tabata protacol w/ pep step full squats + holding 8 lb MB - 
1 round

had to walk it out for 10 minutes or so, my legs were so tight but eventually they relaxed. I call them pep step squats because when I would come to the top of the movement I would pop off of the ground a bit and when I hit the ground I'd descend right back into the eccentric portion. So it looks like I popping up and down without any break at the top or bottom. Just a little added difficulty. They are by no means a jump squat.

fixed band face pulls - RI 20 seconds
3x10 w/ light jump stretch band

rollouts - RI 30 seconds
3x15 at designated distance (I'll increase it next workout)

standing alternating DB curls -
1x20 each arm at x2 30 lbs

overhead DB press - 
1x20 at x2 30 lbs (I just do this as my elbow extension isolation work, even though it is compound)

YTWL's - 
1x10 

short stretch

Well, a nice welcome back workout that kindly fuck me in the ass. I wasn't sure what sort of shape I'll be in, but I completed the tabata squats without sandbagging, so I am feeling happy about that.

I haven't been listing PR's because things have been so conditioning based, and it harder to gauge progress in terms of PR's, and kind of pointless. But I feel I'll re introduce the PR labeling on the single leg squats because they are easier to gauge PR wise.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 22, 2008)

Good Job!


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2008)

Gee Wiz Thank You Andrew!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 22, 2008)

I aint trippin nigga I foo reelz


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh my...huzzah good sir...HUZZAH!


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2008)

Yesterday's workout -

warm up

DB RDL's w/ weight added - RI 60 seconds
3x20 w/ x2 50 lbs DB's + ~65 lbs (weighted vest + backpack w/ shit in it)

focused on speed and constant movement with the RDL's

explosive weighted push ups - RI 30 seconds
3x5 +43 lbs

Tabata template - 
bw push up
explosive torso rotations / 15 lb DB
bilateral rows w/ x2 50 lbs
weighted sit ups + 20 lbs
repeat
1 round

rest ~ 3 minutes

Tabata - 
bilateral DB row
DB OHP
weighted sit ups + 20 lbs
bilateral DB row
DB OHP 
weighted sit ups + 20 lbs
bilateral DB row
DB OHP
1 round

I used x2 30 lb DB's for the stuff above. I couldn't do as much lower body stuff as to let my tibia recover so I was kind of limited, but I still wanted to do Tabata stuff.

roll outs from knees - RI 45 seconds
2x10 at an increased distance from last time

fixed band face pulls - RI 30 seconds
2x20 w/ light jump stretch band, I stood out further than usually adding some tension

seated DB alternating curls - RI 45 seconds
2x12 at x2 30 lbs

overhead staggered stance fixed band elbow extensions - 
2x30 w/ light jump stretch band

stretch

I think that was the whole workout. I tend to forget these things pretty easily. I had a couple workouts before this that I didn't log, but they were very scattered and unorganized. This workout was kind of unorganized as well. I haven't actually written up a program in a while, maybe I'll put something into text.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

explosive body weight push ups - RI 60 seconds
3x10

explosive unilateral DB row - RI 60 seconds
3x10 each side at x2 70 lbs (I wrapped my weighted vest around my forearm/wrist to add 20 lbs)

Tabata protocol -
Full squats + DB OHP w/ x2 15 lbs DB's
1 round...what the hell do you want from me?!?!?!

so for that Tabata I would do a full squat, and as I come up and reach the top, go right to the overhead press, then right as the OHP reaches the bottom, descend in the squat, just keeping constant up and down, up and down, no break in the movement. 

walked it out for several minutes, didn't let myself keel over or anything. I had another Tabata sequence planned if I was feeling up to the task. Sometimes I just blow my load in training and the simple task of bending over and getting back up can make me feel super nauseous...not today.

Tabata protocol (everything is done with a 20 lb weighted vest on, all DB stuff was done w/ x2 50 lb DB's besides the torso rotations/sit ups where I used a 15 lb one) -
push ups/DB RDL/Full squat/sit up with db on chest/DB bilateral row/explosive torso rotations/side plank on one side/side plank on the either side.

I did a sequence where I used a different exercise for each interval, much easier this way. Even though it was my second Tabata I felt much fresher after that one than the first one. Tabata is really meant for one exercise only (I prefer a total body one), and man, it is way harder that way. It's good stuff, though. 

seated alternating DB curls - RI 60 seconds
2x8 each side at x2 45 lbs

seated overhead DB elbow extension - RI 30 seconds
2x8 each side at 35 lbs

superman's - RI 30 seconds
2x20

YTWL's - 
20 w/ no weight added

Stretch

Awesome workout. I grinded through this one, I didn't give any slack on the Tabata, it was very tough though. Metabolic conditioning is such a mind game, I know I can more, and that sucks (in a good way), lol. Just have to zone out and think about something else. 

Flexibility is also at a good level. Overall, feeling pretty good physically besides my right anterior tibia. It sparked up a bit today after training but not nearly as bad as it did last week when the pain first commenced. Have to play this by ear. I think my best option is to take several days off from anything that stresses it until I don't feel any pain, then train it and see if it sparks up. In that case, to the doctor I go. I really want to be doing single leg squats but I don't want to injure myself any further. Still, trying to stay positive.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Tabata looks nice there.  I did some research on metabolic conditioning and it looks great.  A trainer at my job is hardcore in to MMA and does it also.  What do you think of this write up Metabolic conditioning, part 1?  What exactly is an anterior tibia?


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2008)

That article looked okay. You can really design a metabolic conditioning program any way you would want it to be to pertain to your goals, though. I don't like the idea of training to failure (atleast not often). Training to failure is taxing enough, and metabolic conditioning, if done right, is going to be very taxing as well naturally. If you are first starting metabolic conditioning training, I don't suggest beginning by training to failure. You want to build up your work capacity. If you go to failure on one exercise in the circuit your total work capacity may be so low that you have nothing else to give for the other parts of the circuits, that defeats the point of conditioning. 

If you blow your load too fast too often, you aren't going to progress. You need to slowly work up so you can tax yourself heavily through alot of exercise, not just a minute or two's worth.

MC is weird, you don't want to go for a max short amount of time, but nor do you want to be able to go too long. 

Throughout the weeks you have to play around with your circuit/complex lengths. Ideally, you want to be able to tax yourself for several minutes(4-8) and feel uncomfortable most of time, especially at the end. If you feel too fresh at the end, chances are your anaerobic energy system isn't contributing enough and it is more of an aerobic style exercise(like running on a treadmill) When you get the high anaerobic energy levels along with moderate aerobic, that is where you feel the major pain. 

There are a lot of individual factors going into the making of a program like that, like any other. Lots of different aspects to improve on.

Don't get me wrong, the anaerobic/aerobic training combination is brutal, but don't get too gung ho right off the bat.

I hope that makes some sense, I'm pretty tired ATM. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow thats a lot of info.  I'm looking in to MC possibly for the summer time when I'm ready to cut.  I still have a lot of research to do lol.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope I didn't make it sound too complicated. There are just a few big factors to clear before doing it that many people neglect.

I can help you put something together if you want when you start doing it. It is great for cutting too, by the way.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2008)

fufu said:


> I hope I didn't make it sound too complicated. There are just a few big factors to clear before doing it that many people neglect.
> 
> I can help you put something together if you want when you start doing it. It is great for cutting too, by the way.



It makes perfect sense really.  And ya I was interested in this for cutting.  I will prolly be asking for your help when that time gets a little closer.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

sounds good.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

bilateral DB push press - RI 60 seconds
3x12 at x2 50 lbs

explosive bilateral band rows - RI 60 seconds
3x20 w/ light jump stretch band

unilateral RDL's - RI 60 seconds
3x10 each side at x2 50 lbs

roll outs from knees, total extension - RI 60 seconds
2x10

I suppose I can start doing roll outs from the feet or doing them weighted now, or both.

weighted sit up - RI 60 seconds
2x20 w/ 20 lbs weighted vest and 15 lb DB on chest

circuit - 
20 push ups at bodyweight
20 bilateral DB rows w/ x2 40 lb DB's
20 sit ups
20 sit throughs each side

standing fixed band face pulls - 
1x30 w/ light jump stretch band

had the tension pretty tight from the beginning of the rep

bent over DB curls - RI 30 seconds
2x12 each side at 30 lbs

seated unilateral overhead DB extensions - 
1x40 each arm at 15 lbs

stretch

Great workout. I forgot how rough unilateral RDL's can be.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2008)

Vary impressive stuff there, especially those uni rdls.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks

I used to be able to do a lot more on those. My gym strength is much lower than what is used to be. A thing of the past, though.


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2008)

I posted some updated pics.


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

explosive weighted push ups - RI 60 seconds
5x5 +20 lbs

unilateral RDL's - RI 60 seconds
5x6 each leg w/ x2 50 lbs DB's and 43 lbs of additional weight 

on the second set I forgot to add the weighted backpack so I did it with only the 20 additional lbs from the weighted vest. D'oh! I knew it felt easier.

explosive DB band rows - RI 60 seconds
3x8 each arm w/ light jump stretch band and 25 lb DB

Those felt too easy, but it was the first time doing them. At the top of each rep I'd concentrate on holding it there for a quick moment as to resist the elastic resistance of the band.

DB Weighted explosive box squats - 
1x5 at 143 lbs of random weight all over the place

Only did one set because it aggravated my tibia injury too much.

Tabata Protocol -
alternating weighted squats holding medicine w/ DB squat press

That was, in theory, my hardest Tabata intervals yet but I performed them better than any previous sets. I definitely felt fresher than usual afterwards, it was still tough, though. I've been doing Tabata a lot recently, I think I should give it a rest for a bit and do some other things. 

Farmer's walks - RI 60 seconds
2 trips w/ x2 50 lbs and 43 lbs of additional weight (vest and backpack)

I don't know the distance in feet but it took 1 minute and 15 seconds to complete the trip. It involved slight inclines/declines and some unstable soft ground areas.

weighted sit ups - RI 60 seconds
2x20 +43 lbs

bent over DB curls - 
1x15 each arm at 40 lbs

unilateral staggered stance overhead band elbow extensions -
1x20 each arm w/ a light jump stretch band

stretch

Awesome workout, besides the tibia pain. I am going to go get it checked out next week. 

I decided to take a video of the Tabata intervals and the weighted sit ups for shits and giggles. Here are the links if you are interested. The Tabata one is long and repetitive, but such is Tabata.

Tabata - YouTube - Tabata Weighted Squats/Squat Press
Weighted sit ups - YouTube - Weighted Sit Ups

I'm thinking about getting back into submission grappling or boxing as to test my conditioning. I got the capacity, might as well use it.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2008)

If your break from tabata what will you replace it with?  Thanks for those vids, its nice to put a video to the work out you log.  It looks a lot harder than it reads.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll probably do some circuits.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2008)

Took 6 days off inadvertently. I think the break was good for my body, ideally I would have only taken 4 days off but it was a crazy weekend.

Today's workout -

warm up

explosive push ups - RI 60 seconds
3x12 at body weight

DB bilateral push press - RI 60 seconds
2x14 at x2 50 lbs

DB unilateral explosive rows (unsupported) - RI 60 seconds
2x12 at x2 70 lbs

Tabata -
scheme - DB squat press, weighted squat, weighted squat, DB squat press,
weighted squat, weighted squat, DB squat press, weighted squat
1 round

On the DB squat press I used x2 35 lb DB's with the 20 lb weighted vest on. On the weighted squat I picked up an 8 lb MB, along with still having the vest on.


rest about 10 minutes

Tabata -
scheme - squat press w/ x2 50 lb DB's, DB RDL w/ x2 50 lbs, DB RDL w/ x2 50 lbs, bw push up, unilateral row one side w/ 50 lbs, unilateral row the other side w/ 50 lbs, bw sit up, bw sit up
1 round

roll outs from knees - RI 30 second
2x15 w/ 20 lbs weighted vest

standing fixed band facepull - RI 45 seconds
3x10 w/ average jump stretch band

DB simultaneous curl - 
1x30 at x2 25 lbs

seated DB unilateral overhead elbow extension - 
1x30 each arm at 20 lbs

stretch

Awesome workout. I had to get myself a little crazy in the head for the Tabata, but I accomplished it fine. 

I thought I may have expected too much of myself to complete today's workout about a 1/3 through, but it looks like all that hard work has payed off. I feel like I reached a new tier.

I was going to take a break from Tabata but I needed a kick in the ass for taking 6 days off. Plus, I really like the parameters, even if I don't stick to the pure template entirely by not picking one movement to do for the whole thing.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 16, 2008)

Getting your self a little crazy before a work out really does help some times lol.  Good job on pushing thru.


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2008)

ty.


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

explosive weighted push ups - RI 60 seconds
6x3 + 60 lbs

explosive bilateral band rows - RI 60 seconds
6x10 w/ average jump stretch band

death circuit - 
bw push ups to failure - 45 total
bilateral band rows to failure w/ light jump stretch band - 50 total
50 DB RDL's w/ x2 50 lb DB's 
50 weighted squats (+ 20 lbs)
50 weighted sit ups (+ 20 lbs)

I kept up a solid pace the entire way through. 8 minutes and 20 seconds of discomfort and existential consideration. I took a 15 minute walk after that circuit to cool down. I felt pretty fucked up. Although, even after really hard anaerobic work I don't feel as deathly as I used to. Had a bad exercise induced headache. All my sinuses burned and itched. Great day, though.

stretch


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 18, 2008)

Any idea on your current bf%? <10 for sure.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2008)

hmm, I never measure it by anything other than the mirror,but I'd think ~8 %


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

explosive circuit w/ 20 lb weighted vest (everything done with full power) - RI 60 seconds
5 full squat press w/ x2 50 lb DB's +20
5 DB swing w/ x2 50 lb DB's +20
5 bilateral DB rows w/ x2 50 lb DB's +20
5 push ups bw +20 
5 sit ups bw +20 
3 rounds

that took a lot more out of me than I expected. Explosive circuits w/ heavier weights are often the hardest, even though they are much shorter than the usual ones I do.

fixed band chop complex w/ light jump stretch band (full power) - RI 60 seconds
10 chops to the right, 10 chops to the left, 10 downward chops
3 rounds

rollouts from knees w/ 20 lb weighted vest - RI 30 seconds
3x5 at an increased distance from last time

fixed band face pull - RI 45 seconds
2x12 w/ average jump stretch band

bent over DB curls - RI 60 seconds
2x6 each side w/ a 50 lb DB

staggered stance overhead fixed band elbow extensions - RI 60 seconds
2x20 w/ average jump stretch band

stretch

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2008)

Today's workout - 

warm up

explosive push ups - RI 45 seconds
8x5 at body weight

explosive bilateral DB rows - RI 30 seconds
8x5 at x2 50 lbs

Tabata -
a.) DB squat press, b.) weighted squat
scheme - a,b,b,a,b,b,a,b

DB squat press was done w/ x2 40 lb DB's + 20 lb weighted vest.
Weighted squat was done with 20 lb weighted vest + holding a 15 lb DB

1 round

toughest Tabata intervals to date

Farmer's walks - RI 60 seconds
2x1.5 circles around the yard holding x2 50 lb DB's and weighted with 43 lbs w/ vest/backpack

explosive weighted sit ups - 
1x20 +63 lbs

abs cramped up, didn't do the second set. However, the sit ups were feeling very easy, I was surprised. Too bad I cramped up. Speaking of cramping up, my left calf was cramping up during farmer's walks. I should start foam rolling again.

DB simultaneous curl - RI 45 seconds
2x12 w/ x2 35 lbs

staggered stance fixed band bilateral overhead elbow extensions + 3 second isometric at full extension - RI 45 seconds
2x12 w/ light jump stretch band, held the band at a very taught position

Awesome workout.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 24, 2008)

Good stuff man.  That looks intense.  are you still training grappling?


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2008)

thank you

haven't since I moved. I really want to get back into that kind of training but I'm waiting till I solidify job hours so I can plan my schedule.


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's workout -

warm up

DB push press - RI 60 seconds
2x20 w/ x2 50 lb DB's

Choked grip fixed band explosive rows - RI 60 seconds
3x10 each side w/ light jump stretch band

fixed band explosive chops - RI 60 seconds
12 reps right
12 reps left
12 reps down
3 rounds

circuit - 
30 push ups at body weight
30 weighted DB RDL's w/ x2 50 lb DB's +43 lbs
30 weighted squats +43 lbs
30 weighted sit ups + 43 lbs
1 round

total time: 4:45

fixed band face pull - 
1x30 w/ light jump stretch band

simultaneous DB hammer curl - 
1x20 w/ x2 30 lb DB's

seated overhead unilateral elbow extensions - 
1x20 each arm w/ 20 lbs (I used the weighted vest, grabbing the thick cloth made it harder)

good workout, but I felt TRASHED afterwards. I felt pretty tired through the whole thing but by the end I was like a zombie, I usually am not like that. Need sleeeeep.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 27, 2008)

Good stuff fufu, now get some sleep man lol.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2008)

oh man, I slept great last night. With the help of half a melatonin and a few valarium caps I konked out for 12 hours.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> oh man, I slept great last night. With the help of half a melatonin and a few valarium caps I konked out for 12 hours.



I was thinking of trying melatonin.  How long does it take for that stuff to kick in?


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I was thinking of trying melatonin.  How long does it take for that stuff to kick in?



Depends on the person, but if you take it without eating food in the past couple hours, between 15-30 minutes.

I usually take it, wait 15-30 minutes, eat, then get ready for bed and hit the sheets.

I tend to use it a couple times a week, you do build a tolerance after a while. I try not to use it that much.


----------



## fufu (Oct 30, 2008)

Yesterday's workout - 

warm up

explosive weighted push ups - RI 45 seconds
6x3 +70 lbs

explosive unilateral rows - RI 60 seconds
3x8 each side at 85 lbs

weighted vest + bag o' weight circuit - RI 3 minutes
10 squats
10 overhead press
10 row
10 hip extension 
2 rounds

Just a bunch of random weights in a backpack, it was pretty damn hard to hold on to. 63 lbs in the bag, 20 lb weighted vest.

farmer's walk - 
3 circle trip around the yard w/ x2 50 lb DB's + 43 lbs in other weight

weighted vest explosive sit ups - RI 60 seconds
2x30 +20 lbs

I've been lazy with stretching this last week, just can't find the motivation.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ I wish _I_ had the motivation to do a routine like that, let alone stretch.   

Good stuff as usual fufu!


----------



## fufu (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks, hopefully I can get out of this slump.


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2008)

Took a whole month off without any training or stretching. I let my diet go completely. I'm 185 right now, gained a few lbs, nothing to worry about though. I didn't plan on taking that much time off. I was going to start training again last Monday but I got sick, and now I am recovered. However, that gave my tendonitis plenty of time to recover, it is much better. Hopefully I can start incorporating things I wanted to in the past that the tendonitis held me back from. Also began my diet again yesterday to shed off the fat I gained and also to become leaner than I was a month ago. 

Today was an introductory workout, very simple -

60 second RI for everything, 60 second rest between all exercise blocks as well.

weighted vest full squats - 
3x20 + 20 lbs

push ups -
3x15 at bodyweight

unilateral unsupported standing rows - 
3x15 each side at 50 lbs

bilateral DB RDL - 
3x20 w/ x2 50 lbs

sit ups - 
3x20 at bodyweight

fixed band face pull - 
2x20 w/ light jump stretch band

alternating DB curls - 
1x12 each at x2 35 lbs

staggered stance overhead fixed band elbow extensions - 
1x20 w/ light jump stretch band

Jumped straight in the shower after this. I was so exhausted, I felt like I was going to puke so I spent half the time in the shower in a squat position. The mere act of washing myself made me feel nauseous. That was probably a combination of the 4 week lay off and the fact that I ate no carbs today and had hardly any yesterday. Next time I shall remember to do a cool down. Motivation has been shitty, getting my stretching routine back in action is going to be tough. But, I'm back.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2008)

Saturday's workout -

circuit - RI 60 seconds 
10 bw push ups
10 fixed light jump stretch band rows
10 weighted squats (whey container filled with water)
10 weighted (shouldered) sit ups (5 each side)
5 rounds

fixed band face pulls - RI 60 seconds
2x10 w/ 3 second isometric at full retraction w/ light jump stretch band

seated alternating curls - 
1x10 each arm at x2 45 lbs

seated overhead DB elbow extensions -
1x20 each arm at 30 lbs

Short stretch

Just getting back into the swing up things, not going insane, giving myself some room to progress.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2008)

Today's workout - 

circuit - RI 60 seconds
push ups
bilateral fixed band row
zercher squat w/ container filled with water
zercher RDL w/ container filled with water
shouldered sit ups (split reps between sides) w/ container filled with water
5 rounds

first round - 10 reps each w/ weighted vest (20 lbs)
second round - 12 reps each w/ weighted vest 
third round - 15 each reps w/ weighted vest
fourth round - 5 each reps w/o weighted vest
fifth round - 20 each reps w/o weighted vest

fixed band facepull - RI 30 seconds
3x10 w/ light jump stretch band

standing simutaneous DB curl -
1x30 at x2 25 lbs

staggered stance overhead fixed band unilateral elbow extensions - 
1x30 each arm w/ light jump stretch band

Stretch

Good workout. It was a brisk 25 degrees out this morning. I thought I'd need to seek out other places to train but the cold doesn't really bother me that much. My hands did get cold though, I may get some light gloves to train.

Another simple workout, still working my way back up. Feeling good overall. I had to the urge to start running today. I haven't trained any sort of running in a while, the last I did was over the summer when I did sprints. I may start training to progress my 1-mile run. Anything over that becomes boring to me. It'll help with my anaerobic/aerobic threshold. Just need to buy some new running shoes, seeing as all I have is a super worn pair of cross-trainers.


----------



## JailHouse (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice to see you back at it.  I like doing sprints and 40 yard dashes, good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks, good to be back

Short distance running is the only kind of running I enjoy these days.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2008)

Today's workout (power) - 

warm up - 
TKE's, YTWL's, high kicks and several other assorted goodies.

Weighted speed squats - RI 60 seconds
3x10 +20 lb weighted vest

Tree branch chin ups - RI 60 seconds
4x5, 1x4 at body weight

Explosive push ups - RI 30 seconds
8x3 at body weight

Explosive bilateral unsupported row - RI 30 seconds
8x3 w/ x2 50 lb DB's

Explosive fixed band chops - RI 60 seconds
3x5/5/5 (right horizontal, left horizontal, downward) w/ light jump stretch band

I do the chops like throwing a straight punch. I twist my body and press off the balls of my feet.  

Isometric DB RDL's (controlled eccentric, 3 second isometric at bottom, quick hip extension) - RI 60 seconds
3x10 w/ x2 50 lb DB's + 20 lb weighted vest

Medicine ball push ups w/ 1 arm lockouts - RI 60 seconds
2x8 each side at body weight

rollouts from knees - RI 60 seconds
2x10

Total body static stretching.

Good workout. This is the first day devoted to power since I came back off the 4 week lay off. I believe this is my 4th workout back in the habit. In the past I usually would do power and conditioning on the same day and sort of meld the two together. I tried to benefit from the high speed movements in my metabolic conditioning because they are so tiring, but I decided I will separate business (conditioning) and pleasure (power). I decided I will alternate power and conditioning days, and some days do some high speed metabolic work as a combination of the two. Today I didn't kill myself with rest intervals and reps because I wanted to focus primarily on being prepared for explosive power.


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2008)

Today's workout (conditioning) -

It was a nice 18 degrees outside today w/ gusts up to 20 mph. However, the outside portion of the workout (chins, facepulls and lunges) felt better tahn the inside portion. The place where I train inside is right next to the heater...hot as fuck.

warm up

tree branch chin ups - RI 60 seconds
2x8 at body weight

circuit - RI 60 seconds
weighted push ups +35 lbs x10
bilateral unsupported DB row w/ x2 50 lb DB's x10
weighted squat +~50 lbs x10
weighted sit up +20 x10
zercher RDL's w/ 50 lb DB x10
3 rounds

on the weighted squats I used a 20 lb weighted vest and held two 5 lb whey containers filled to the top with water. I think each container weighed roughly 15 lbs

Tabata intervals -
1 round w/ body weight lunges

fixed band face pulls - RI 30 seconds
2x10 w/ average jump stretch band

concentration curls -
1x8 each arm at 50 lbs

seated overhead unilateral DB elbow extensions -
1x15 each arm at 35 lbs

Feel like a zombie! No carbs this morning...not the best idea. Good workout, though.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 29, 2008)

NEato tree branch chins and using whey containers filled with water.
Eat your carbs big man.
How are you?


----------



## jasoncscs (Feb 11, 2010)

I see a lot of push-ups in your workouts,  that is something I don't do very often you need to get back to.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2010)

jasoncscs said:


> I see a lot of push-ups in your workouts,  that is something I don't do very often you need to get back to.



I haven't touched this journal in a long time, but I happened to look through the journal section today, and here I see my journal, was bumped up with a recent post.

Yes, push ups are highly under-rated. I still do them frequently. Weighted, incline, plyometric, you name it. Becoming strong with your own body weight is an essential form of strength if your goal is athletic performance or general fitness.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, I am going to reinstate this journal.

My current training is much different from the training that is posted throughout this journal. I used to train primarily strength. I had a 475 lb deadlift, a 315 lb front squat and a 260 lb bench press. (I never tested my 1RM back squat, but I imagine it was around 400 lbs)

After training purely strength for nearly 3 1/2 years, I started training more endurance and athletic conditioning for submission grappling. I took off nearly 1 1/2 years from any barbell traditional gym training. In that time I went from 200 lbs to 178 lbs. At my heaviest I was 212 lbs. I lost the weight to be in a grappling weight class that better fit my body and ability. Athletically, I move around much better at 180 lbs than 200. 

Back in late October of '09 I started getting back to more strength training at the gym. However, I've been focusing a lot on power/force development training which is something I never really did. I also do some conditioning now and then, but it isn't something I focus on too much. 

My current primary goals are as follows:
become strong in the body weight movements (chin ups, push ups, etc.)
increase my squat (both front and back)
increase my clean + jerk

Other than that, I train to increase several other lifts, but what I listed above are my consistent primary goals. At times I'll train to increase things like my bench press, overhead and deadlift but not all the time.

I've been eating a lot since October and have gone from 178 to 190 lbs (still 22 lbs shy of my heaviest). I don't really want to be over 200 lbs.


Here is a video of my latest clean PR -






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2010)

This is my training from Sunday (3/28) - 

foam roll
warm up

power hang clean -
work up sets
5x1 195 lbs
3x3 185 lbs

front squat -
2x8 205 lbs

OHP -
1x5 135 lbs (front squats burnt out my shoulders and core so I stopped short)

RDL -
3x5 235 lbs

chin up -
3x7 body weight

shoulder health
short stretch

Done.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2010)

Great to see you back in this journal. NICE clean!


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks JD, good to be back here in journal land. Posting in this journal has always proved to be a motivating factor for me.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2010)

Today -

foam roll
warm up

hang clean and jerk -
work up sets
2x1 155 lbs
2x1 165 lbs
2x1 175 lbs

clean pulls -
5x1 255 lbs

weighted chin ups -
3x2 +65 lbs

weighted push ups -
3x15 +20 lbs

CoC trainer -
3x20 closes each hand
1x40 second isometric close each hand

zig-zag bar curls -
2x5 100 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Everything felt very good today.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 31, 2010)

I likey the clean.  Twas cool to watch.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2010)

Cool video.  Nice PR.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> I likey the clean.  Twas cool to watch.





soxmuscle said:


> Cool video.  Nice PR.



gracias mi amigos


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll 
warm up

clean - 
work up sets (tons of singles)
4x1 225 lbs

back squat - 
3x3 245 lbs

bench press - 
3x5 195 lbs

inverted row - 
3x12 body weight

CoC #1 - 
3x6 closes each hand

stretch

I've been having a trend of feeling off as of late doing the Olympic lifts. My last workout went well, but the past couple weeks on average have been feeling off. 

I think I will discontinue doing cleans from the floor, I've been too inconsistent from there. My clean from the hang, however, has felt good on a regular basis and I can hang clean nearly as much as I can from the floor.

My back squat is not even close to where it used to be. Although my front squat is right around there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2010)

The Oly lifts look good to me.  At 54 I concede these are young buck movements. In otherwords, I am too friggin old for that intensity.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

*Impressive.*



fufu said:


> I've been focusing a lot on power/force development training



It's working!


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> At 54 I concede these are young buck movements. In otherwords, I am too friggin old for that intensity.



Lol, there is a guy at my gym who says the same thing to me all the time.

I'm making progress with them, but the clean is such a technical lift that just getting the weight from point A to point B isn't enough to me. I need to be very vigilant with my form and not get into too many bad habits that may bite me in the ass later when I start moving heavier weight. 



Curt James said:


> It's working!



Gracias Senor James.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

hang clean - 
work up sets
6x1 205 lbs (first 3 were power hang cleans, and the last 3 were full)
3x3 135 lbs

front squat - 
2x8 215 lbs

RDL - 
3x5 245 lbs

CoC trainer - 
3x22 closes each hang
1x10 second isometric close each hand

shoulder mobility/stability

stretch

Here is a video of the first set of front squats - 






YouTube Video











Here is a video of the 1st set of light hang cleans - 






YouTube Video











I felt very good today. I am still getting used to my new weight lifting shoes. On the second hang clean (with 205) I tipped back on my heels a bit, and on the 3rd I tipped front on the toes a bit. At least I didn't fall backwards (happened once before).

I just switched to an upper/lower program that consists of 4 days of training a week. I was trying to fit too many things into three days using a total body program and it was slowing my progress. The problem wasn't the total amount of volume per week, but rather how it was spread out. I am basically doing the same amount of volume but adding an extra day in spread it out and perform better. I haven't trained upper/lower in like 2 years and I think it will feel much easier on the body. 

I remember going from an upper/lower to a total body program and it was tough, hopefully it is the opposite going the other direction.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

bench press - 
3x3 205 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x2 +70 lbs
1x1 +70 lbs

incline DB press - 
2x8 x2 70 lb dumb bells

low cable unilateral row - 
2x8 #90 each side

zig-zag bar curls - 
1x5 105 lbs
1x10 50 lbs

close grip bench press - 
1x10 135 lbs

shoulder mobility/stability

stretch

Good day. I have a really hard time progressing my weighted chin ups. I am going to try to hit 80 for a single in a couple weeks, which would be a PR. Today was really tough getting those up.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn, those hang cleans looked nice.

Oh and you're frikkin strong.  Chins + 70?  Jesus.


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Damn, those hang cleans looked nice.
> 
> Oh and you're frikkin strong.  Chins + 70?  Jesus.



Thanks, I've put a lot of mental and physical energy into them. It's tough without a coach.

There are some guys here pulling 90+ for reps I seem to remember.


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

clean - 
1x1 135, 155, 175, 195, 215, 225, 235 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
1x3 275, 285, 295 lbs (just getting a feel for them again)

pull throughs - 
2x10 #140

CoC #1 - 
2x8 closes each hand

stretch

I used to do sumo deadlifts all the time, but they felt unnatural today. I think it is because of all the clean work I've been doing, in which I use a fairly narrow stance. I pulled my right hip abductor. I don't think I will be doing them (sumos) in the future. 

I had more stuff planned to do today but I didn't want to aggravate my hip any more.

Sort of an off day, but the 235 clean felt good.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

overhead press - 
3x5 135 lbs

DB row - 
3x5 each side 90 lbs

weighted push ups - 
3x17 +20 lbs

inverted row - 
3x14 body weight

stretch

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2010)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...



How do you add the weight on your weighted pushups? 

That workout looks very similar to a Jason Ferruggia workout I used some time back.

Get a load of this redonkulousness:






YouTube Video











I should have moved that small bench the heck away from my skull.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 10, 2010)

fufu said:


> Thanks, I've put a lot of mental and physical energy into them. It's tough without a coach.
> 
> There are some guys here pulling 90+ for reps I seem to remember.



Were you coached at all on your clean technique?  How did you end up learning it?


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2010)

Curt James said:


> How do you add the weight on your weighted pushups?



I have a 20 lb weighted vest which makes it very easy. If I am home I add sandbags in a backpack and wear that. If I need to add more than 20 lbs at the gym I have someone hold a plate on my back or I will tuck little plates in the front of my vest.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Were you coached at all on your clean technique?  How did you end up learning it?



Reading and watching videos. I got Dan John's "Olympic lifting for beginners" which was helpful. I also make a lot of notes on my technique when I go through the lifts.


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

hang clean - 
5x1 215 lbs
3x3 145 lbs (power hang clean)

front squat - 
1x11 225 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
3x5 255 lbs

CoC trainer - 
2x25 closes each hand

shoulder mobility/stability

stretch

Very good day. Hang cleans felt snappy and smooth. I caught them all well. On the last set of hang cleans I smashed my left quad into the bar. I must have created distance between my thigh and the bar, and I basically smashed it into the bar as powerfully as I could. I have a mega wicked charlie horse from that. This has happened once before, it should be fine by my next lower.

I haven't set any kind of squat PR in a long long time. I've never front squatted 225 over 10 reps before today, it wasn't easy.


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2010)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
3x3 215 lbs

weighted chin up - 
1x2 +75 lbs *PR*
2x1 +75 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
2x7 x2 75 lb dumb bells

low cable unilateral row - 
2x8 each side #100 

high cable unilateral face pulls - 
1x12 each side #50

zig-zag bar curls -
1x5 110 lbs
1x10 60 lbs

close grip bench press - 
1x12 135 lbs

shoulder mobility/stability

stretch

Solid day, everything felt very good. PR's make me feel good.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

fufu said:


> I have a 20 lb weighted vest which makes it very easy.



Cool.



fufu said:


> front squat -
> 1x11 225 lbs *PR*
> (snip)
> I haven't set any kind of squat PR in a long long time. I've never front squatted 225 over 10 reps before today, it wasn't easy.



Congratulations on the PR!



fufu said:


> weighted chin up -
> 1x2 +75 lbs *PR*



That's fantastic. 

I'm still struggling with my three sets of negatives.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Cool.
> 
> Congratulations on the PR!
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

Just stick with the chin ups. I am not naturally good at them, I have to train them very specifically and consistently to get anywhere with them. Once I stop doing them they go to shit.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2010)

Today -

foam roll
warm up

low cable pull-throughs - 
4x10 #150

stretch

I started warming up on power cleans first thing...they just weren't happening. I stopped early because I predicted some very ugly lifts if I kept going. I had clean pulls and back squats left to do, but I was already feeling slow and my leg still hurts from smashing it with the bar on Monday. That just left pull-throughs, oh well.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

overhead press - 
3x5 140 lbs

DB row - 
3x5 each side 95 lbs

weighted push up -
2x20 +20 lbs

inverted row - 
2x16 body weight

stretch

Done.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 17, 2010)

*ahhhh*

BM - butt mudd
butt sauce


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2010)

Nate K said:


> *ahhhh*
> 
> BM - butt mudd
> butt sauce



Long time no communication, my internet amigo.
What are you up to these days?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2010)

fufu said:


> *Just stick with the chin ups.* I am not naturally good at them,



Appreciate the encouragement.



fufu said:


> I have to train them very specifically and  consistently to get anywhere with them. *Once I stop doing them they  go to shit.*



Been there and done that. My best has been seven reps with body weight. That's been a good long while, though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 19, 2010)

fufu said:


> Just stick with the chin ups. I am not naturally good at them, I have to train them very specifically and consistently to get anywhere with them. Once I stop doing them they go to shit.


Great advice... I am exactly the same way.  Build up to 8, take 4 weeks off and back to 3-4.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 20, 2010)

fufu said:


> Long time no communication, my internet amigo.
> What are you up to these days?



personal life?? nooo..tell me about yours.  Nice that your posting in journal again.  Pretty clean video.  I've always been jealous of your front squat.  I have just stopped doing them this/last week cause i'm getting nowhere with them.  I have made lunges my first and main lift on quad dominant day.

have been dieting this month and am at 201-200 from 209.  Diet ends July 4th, I'm not going below 190.  I haven't decided to maintain 200 during May and cut in June or to sllowly cut during all May n June or to bulk a couple weeks in May then cut again.  Do you or anyone have an opinion?


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2010)

Nate K said:


> personal life?? nooo..tell me about yours.  Nice that your posting in journal again.  Pretty clean video.  I've always been jealous of your front squat.  I have just stopped doing them this/last week cause i'm getting nowhere with them.  I have made lunges my first and main lift on quad dominant day.
> 
> have been dieting this month and am at 201-200 from 209.  Diet ends July 4th, I'm not going below 190.  I haven't decided to maintain 200 during May and cut in June or to sllowly cut during all May n June or to bulk a couple weeks in May then cut again.  Do you or anyone have an opinion?



I like to get things done and move to the next. Meaning, if I don't like to intersperse a lot of phases of cutting and bulking. I'd just get the cut out of the way and move onto to maintain or bulk, but that is what works best for me. 

As far as the front squat, it has always been one of my naturally stronger lifts. 

I also just bought an ocarina, it is awesome. 

YouTube - Zelda Theme on Ocarina (not me)


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll 
warm up

bench press - 
3x2 220 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x1 +80 lbs *PR*

incline DB bench press - 
2x6 x2 80 lb dumb bells

unilateral low cable rows - 
2x8 each side #110

unilateral high cable face pulls - 
2x12 #60

zig-zag bar curls -
2x10 70 lbs

close grip bench press - 
1x15 135 lbs

stretch

Success.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 20, 2010)

YouTube - Saria's Song (Lost Woods) from Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time Played on STL Ocarina
Rawr


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2010)

Nate K said:


> YouTube - Saria's Song (Lost Woods) from Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time Played on STL Ocarina
> Rawr


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2010)

Just finished my deload.

Today - 

warm up

overhead press - 
3x6 125 lbs

DB unilateral row - 
3x8 each side 85 lbs

push up - 
3x16 body weight

inverted row - 
3x5 w/ 2 second isometric at the top each rep, body weight

stretch

Done.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2010)

fufu said:


> Just finished my deload.


Well did you clean it up?


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well did you clean it up?



I never clean up after myself in the gym, I like to leave my marks.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

power hang clean - 
5x2 175 lbs

front squat - 
3x3 225 lbs

RDL - 
3x5 245 lbs

CoC #1 - 
5x3 closes each hand 

stretch

First lower day back in two weeks (unless I count those four sets of pull-throughs I did 9 days ago). Hang cleans felt surprisingly smooth and quick. In fact, the 1st rep of the 4th set was the best feeling hang clean I have done, bar none. 

Conversely, I struggled on the front squats, they were very slow and were far more difficult than I imagined. I thought I would do 5x3 easy, but I bumped them down to 3x3. Oh well, my leg is largely healed from the massive bruise, so it is good I am squatting at all.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2010)

Today -

foam roll
warm up

bench press - 
3x6 195 lbs

weighted chin ups - 
2x6 +10 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
2x8 x2 75 lb dumb bells

unilateral low cable row - 
3x6 each side #90

high cable unilateral face pull - 
1x10 each side #60

zig-zag bar curls - 
1x10 80 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Benching felt very strong today. Good day!


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

sumo deadlift - 
5x3 275 lbs

back squat - 
3x8 185 lbs

low cable pull throughs - 
3x8 #150

CoC #1 - 
1x1,2,3,4,5 closes each hand

stretch

Relatively light day. I am getting back into the back squats and deadlifts. It's been a while, have to give myself some room to progress. Sumo's today didn't bother my hips like they did a while ago. I found my groove today, everything felt strong.

I have a new deadlift technique that seems to help. I look more down at the floor in front of me, about 6 feet away. I usually look straight ahead, but looking down a bit helps me pull the bar "back" more.


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

overhead press -
3x6 135 lbs

DB row - 
1x8,6,4 each side 90 lbs

push up - 
3x18 body weight

inverted row - 
3x8 body weight

stretch

Good day, pressing felt strong. I'm playing around with a new kind of rep scheme on the rows.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

fufu said:


> push up -
> 3x18 body weight
> 
> Good day, pressing felt strong. I'm playing around with a new kind of rep scheme on the rows.



I used to think of push-ups as filler.  Now that I've learned the right way to do them, push-up with true 100% force so that you put several inches under your palms, I like 'em.

What's your new rep scheme?


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I used to think of push-ups as filler.  Now that I've learned the right way to do them, push-up with true 100% force so that you put several inches under your palms, I like 'em.
> 
> What's your new rep scheme?




Just taking a relatively heavy weight, starting with higher reps, and cutting down on the reps as I progress sets. That way I can get some high rep stuff in the heavy stuff, but the bulk of the sets are lower rep. 

I usually go for straight sets, meaning I do all the same reps per sets. I'm doing it a little different on some stuff now as to keep myself from over-exerting, but still getting in some high rep stuff.

For example - 

Squats -
1st set - 12 reps
2nd set - 8 reps
3rd,4th and 5th - 6 reps. 

Along those lines.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2010)

Today -

foam roll
warm up

front squat -
4x2 235 lbs

RDL -
3x5 255 lbs

CoC #1 -
5x4 closes each hand

stretch

Done.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

bench press - 
3x5 205 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +15 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
2x7 x2 80 lb dumb bells

low cable unilateral row - 
3x6 each side #100

high cable unilateral face pull - 
1x10 each side #70

olympic bar curls - 
1x10 85 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Everything felt really strong. Can't ask for more.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2010)

Nice DB press strength.  For whatever reason, the dumbbells don't translate over as much as I would like them in comparison to the barbell.  I'm not expecting to dumbbell press 125 in each arm, but benching 250, you'd think I could at least hit the hundreds.  Impressive, mang.


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2010)

fufu said:


> shoulder health



What kind of things do you do for shoulder health? My shoulders are like dried bamboo.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Nice DB press strength.  For whatever reason, the dumbbells don't translate over as much as I would like them in comparison to the barbell.  I'm not expecting to dumbbell press 125 in each arm, but benching 250, you'd think I could at least hit the hundreds.  Impressive, mang.



Thanks.

It is sort of strange. When I started training purer strength in the past several months, I got up to the 100 lb DB's on the flat bench for a few sets of 3 reps. 

Then a couple weeks later, I was actually having trouble barbell benching 185 for a few sets of five. 

I think it is maybe a mix of individual ability and the time spent on training the specific movement. 

I think it may be because when I started training originally I did the DB press for a couple years without ever doing a barbell press.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2010)

Curt James said:


> What kind of things do you do for shoulder health? My shoulders are like dried bamboo.



YouTube - MTB Strength Coach Y.T.W.L.

YouTube - External Rotation DB

YouTube - Rotator Cuff Exercise Routine For Rotator Cuff Injury

I also do scare crows, which is where you hold your arms out to your side, like the "T" in YTWL's, and just hold them there.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

sumo deadlift - 
5x3 285 lbs

back squat - 
3x8 195 lbs

pull through - 
3x8 #160 

CoC #1 - 
1x1,2,3,4,5,6 closes each hand

stretch

Deadlifts felt excellent, everything else went well. Things are still pretty light, slowly but surely I will be moving up.


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

fufu said:


> YouTube - MTB Strength Coach Y.T.W.L.
> 
> YouTube - External Rotation DB
> 
> ...



Checking those videos next. Thank you!


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Checking those videos next. Thank you!



You are welcome.

I just realized there are a whole bunch of movements in the last video. I only do one of them. The video is pretty shitty.


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

fufu said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I just realized there are a whole bunch of movements in the last video. I  only do one of them. *The video is pretty shitty.*



lol  I liked the Lee Hayward one especially! 






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2010)

It isn't that there isn't good info in the video, but it is presented kind of poorly.

He's just too general. Pain in the shoulder doesn't necessarily mean you have a rotator cuff injury, nor does it mean that the only problem is in the warm up. Plus he does them kind of fast which could be counter productive depending on the shoulder problem.


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

^I noticed that. He's zooming through the movements.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

overhead press - 
3x5 140 lbs

DB row - 
1x8,6,4 each side 95 lbs

push up - 
3x20 body weight

chin up ladder - 
1,2,3,2,1 scheme
2 rounds

stretch

Done.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

front squat - 
4x2 245 lbs

RDL - 
3x5 265 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
2x8 each side x2 50 lb dumb bells

CoC #1 - 
1x1,2,3
3x5 closes each hand

stretch

Everything was solid. Bulgarian squats are never easy.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2010)

Today

foam roll
warm up

bench press - 
3x4 215 lbs

weighted chin up -
2x6 +20 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
2x6 x2 85 lb dumb bells

unilateral low cable row - 
3x6 each side #110

unilateral high cable face pull - 
1x10 each side #80

olympic bar curls - 
1x10 90 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Another strong day. I just have to stay focused to keep moving on up. Chin ups felt easier this week than last, even with the added 5 lbs. That is a good sign.

Body weight is hovering around 192 lbs.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2010)

Today -

foam roll
warm up

sumo deadlifts - 
5x3 295 lbs

back squat -
3x8 205 lbs

low cable pull throughs - 
3x8 #170

stretch

Another relatively easy day.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

overhead press - 
3x4 145 lbs

DB unilateral row - 
1x8,6,4 each side 100 lbs

push up - 
2x23 body weight

chin up ladder - 
28 total chin ups with various schemes

shoulder health

stretch

Done.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)

Hey fufu.  What are you weighing these days?


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2010)

Between 192-195 lbs depending on the day.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

front squat - 
1x5 205 lbs
1x5 215 lbs
1x5 225 lbs

RDL - 
3x5 275 lbs

DB split squat - 
2x8 each leg x2 55 lb dumb bells

CoC #1 - 
1x1,2,3 closes each hand
2x6 closes each hand

stretch

Solid day, my body felt very good.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2010)

Today -

foam roll
warm up

bench press - 
3x3 220 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +25 lbs (1st set neutral grip, 2nd set supinated)

incline DB bench press - 
2x4 x2 90 lb dumb bells

unilateral low cable standing row - 
3x6 each side #120 

unilateral high cable standing face pull - 
1x10 each side #85

Olympic bar curl -
1x10 95 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

One of my best days in a while, I felt great.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

sumo deadlift - 
5x3 305 lbs

back squat - 
3x8 215 lbs

low cable pull-through - 
3x8 #180

CoC #1 -
1x1,2,3 closes each hand
3x5 second isometric closes each hand

stretch

I wasn't totally feeling it today, but that was due to a lack of proper sleep. Anyway, it's in the books now.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

overhead press - 
1x2 150,155,160
1x1 165, 170

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side 105 lbs

push up - 
2x25 body weight

chin up ladder - 
1,2,3,2,1 scheme 
60 second rest interval
4 rounds (36 total chin ups)

stretch

Done. Today is the last workout of its kind in this 5 week phase I am finishing up, I decided to see how much I could OHP. I considered 175, but backed off.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

front squat - 
1x5 215, 225, 240 lbs

RDL - 
3x5 285 lbs

DB split squat - 
2x8 each leg x2 60 lb dumb bells

stretch

My body felt good today. Front squats went really well and RDL's were tough. I'm still keeping the double overhand grip on the RDL's, but soon I think I'll need to used a mixed grip.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2010)

You're killing it on these strength days.

Mixed grip is pretty much a necessity for me now.  That or straps.  My back strength far exceeds my grip strength.  You'll probably go quite a bit up when you do make the switch.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> You're killing it on these strength days.
> 
> Mixed grip is pretty much a necessity for me now.  That or straps.  My back strength far exceeds my grip strength.  You'll probably go quite a bit up when you do make the switch.



Eventually I'll be using the mixed grip exclusively once the weight gets heavy enough. Generally, once I go over 300 lbs on the RDL I need a mixed grip, and once I go over 350 pulling from the floor. 

I'll stick with the double over hand as long as I can. I've never used straps thus far, hopefully I will never need them to catch up with the rest of my body.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

bench press - 
3x2 225 lbs
1x1 230, 235, 240, 245, 250 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +30 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
1x1 x2 95 lb dumb bells (I planned 2x3, but my pressing muscles were too fatigued from the flat bench)

unilateral low cable row - 
3x6 each side #130 

unilateral high cable face pull - 
1x10 each side #90

Olympic bar curl -
1x10 100 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Superb day. Today was one of those fluke days where I am a lot stronger than I expected to be. Usually flukes work in the other direction for me. 

I planned to just do 3x2 225 lbs on the bench press, and to proceed to bump up 5 pound 1 reppers only if I felt up to it. I just kept bumping the weight up and I was able to lift it. The weight was moving way easier than I expected. 250 was a perfect lift, everything felt spot on. 250 was definitely difficult, but there was good groove and momentum to the bar. 

I felt I could have continued to grind out 255 and maybe 260, but I decided to quit while I was ahead. My all time bench PR is 260 lbs, and that was when I was 15 lbs heavier.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2010)

Today -

foam roll
warm up

sumo deadlift - 
1x3 315, 320, 325, 330, 335 lbs 

back squat -
1x8 225, 230, 240 lbs

low cable pull-through -
1x8 #190, #197.5
1x20 #202.5 *PR*

CoC #1 -
1x1,2,3,4,5 closes each hand
3x10 second isometric closes each hand

stretch

Excellent day, and it marks the end of my 5 week training phase. I will take off 4 days and return to the gym this coming Wednesday. Today I set a PR in a lower body movement. That isn't something I've done in a while, although it was just an assistance move. Still, it feels good to set a record.

_To clarify my logging notation, the following means I did 5 sets total, and each set was done with three reps with the listed weights -

1x3 315, 320, 325, 330, 335 lbs_


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

fufu said:


> sumo deadlift -
> 1x3 315, 320, 325, 330, 335 lbs
> 
> back squat -
> 1x8 225, 230, 240 lbs



240 x 8 _after _deadlifting 335 x 3?


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> 240 x 8 _after _deadlifting 335 x 3?



Thanks.

I've been doing squats and deadlifts on the same day for a while, so I'm pretty well conditioned for it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> 240 x 8 _after _deadlifting 335 x 3?



Thanks.

I've been doing squats and deadlifts on the same day for a while, so I'm pretty well conditioned for it. Plus, the weight could be heavier. Eventually I may need to split them up.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2010)

I weighed in at 193 lbs today. That was after eating breakfast and taking a massive shit, so I think those will cancel each other out. My sodium levels are fairly normal, so I think 193 is a pretty good indicator of my true weight. 

So that puts me at 15 lbs heavier than when I started putting on weight the end of last October. 15 lbs in a little over 7 months, I am happy with that.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

bench press - 
3x6 205 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +20 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
2x8 x2 80 lb dumb bells

low cable unilateral row - 
3x7 each side #110

high cable unilateral facepull - 
1x12 each side #60

Olympic bar curl - 
1x12 85 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Very good session today, very tough as well. It is my first day back after my 4 day break. Feeling good.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like you're getting stronger in the main compound lifts again... Good stuff. What are your goals right now?


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2010)

Slowly I've been getting back into a power lifting type mode. More and more I've been morphing my workouts to benefit my squat/bench/deadlift. That trend will probably continue until I'm in full PL mode or something. I don't have a good place to train at the moment, but I love the heavy lifts.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 2, 2010)

Good my son... Any plans to compete eventually? Are there no PL gyms in Mass. at all?


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Good my son... Any plans to compete eventually? Are there no PL gyms in Mass. at all?



No, there are some PL gyms. I think I would like to compete. If my program turns into full on PL I don't think I could help myself from competing.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2010)

Today -

foam roll
warm up

sumo deadlift - 
5x2 315 lbs

back squat - 
3x5 225 lbs

low cable pull-throughs - 
3x12 #160

CoC #1 - 
1x1,2,3
3x6 closes each hand

stretch

Relatively easy day. I sliced my left pinky open pretty bad on one of the barbell collars. There's a metal coating on it that was peeling off, and it was literally razor sharp. I just felt to make sure the collar was in place and felt a sharp pain, I jerked my hand back and within an instant the blood was dripping down my wrist. It went to go get a towel and it was dripping all over the floor. I threw that collar away.

I also had a planter wart on my foot frozen yesterday, and a wicked blister formed as a result. It makes walking uncomfortable. Between that and the sliced pinky, I was a bit distracted on the back squats.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

overhead press - 
4x3 145 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side 100 lbs

push up - 
3x20 at body weight

chin up ladder - 
1,2,3,4,3,2,1 scheme
1 round at body weight

stretch

Smooth and solid.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

fufu said:


> I weighed in at 193 lbs today. That was after eating breakfast and taking a massive shit, *so I think those will cancel each other out.*



LMAO 



fufu said:


> I weighed in at 193 lbs today. (snip) So that puts me at 15 lbs heavier than when I started putting on weight  the end of last October. 15 lbs *in a little over 7 months*, I am happy  with that.



Fantastic.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 6, 2010)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> foam roll
> warm up
> ...


 
Not really tried any unilateral excercises, are bulgarian split squats unilateral? why do unilateral work?


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Not really tried any unilateral excercises, are bulgarian split squats unilateral? why do unilateral work?



Yes, Bulgarian split squats are a unilateral exercise. 

Unilateral work is very important for athletic development.

The biggest example is running. When you sprint you are in a very literally sense jumping forward one leg at a time. When an athlete is in play, he very rarely will have both feet on the ground at the same time. Athletes need to be able to start up, slow down, go forward, go backward, go side to side, jump up and  land - all on one leg at a time. 

So, unilateral leg training teaches the hip/knee/ankle complex to become stronger, more powerful and more stable. Along with performance enhancements, unilaterally training decreases injury risks because of increased stabilization of the leg. If an athlete has poor unilateral stability, they will be taking a lot of undue stress in their lower bodies which can result in a plethora of overuse and instant injuries. 

It is also important to consider that everything an athlete does (in most sports) starts with the lower body. The force exerted in athletic movements almost always begins by pressing into the ground. The force moves from the foot upward, like a chain. Swinging, punching, tackling, throwing, etc. Then take into account that those things are often being done on one foot, or the the majority of the body weight is placed on one foot. If you have a weak lower body, you can't apply your upper as well. 

Many of those concepts I covered apply to the upper body as well. 

Mike Boyle has some great literature on unilateral training and injury prevention if you are interested.

In a bodybuilding context, unilateral training is not as important. But, it definitely has its applications. Unilateral training stresses the limbs in a very different way than bilateral, and that can offer hypertrophic (growth) stimuli.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> LMAO



Nothing like taking a huge dump, one of the most under rated experiences in life IMO.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2010)

fufu said:


> Nothing like taking a huge dump, one of the most under rated experiences in life IMO.



No here.  I feel lighter, and in a good mood, went I completely evacuate.  

I especially like it know that I'm eating so much better.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2010)

DOMS said:


> No here.  I feel lighter, and in a good mood, went I completely evacuate.
> 
> I especially like it know that I'm eating so much better.



I just dropped a 2 pound log, no lie, I just weighed myself to see. Pure bliss.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2010)

fufu said:


> I just dropped a 2 pound log, no lie, I just weighed myself to see. Pure bliss.



No joke, it feels good.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 7, 2010)

fufu said:


> Nothing like taking a huge dump, one of the most under rated experiences in life IMO.


 

I concur


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

front squat - 
1x3 205, 215, 225, 235

RDL - 
3x7 265 lbs

DB split squat - 
2x8 each side x2 60 lb dumb bells

CoC #1 -
4x5 second isometric closes each hand

stretch

I felt very focused today, everything went well.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2010)

Yesterday - 

foam roll
warm up

bench press - 
3x5 215 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +25 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
2x7 x2 85 lb dumb bells

low cable unilateral row - 
3x7 each side #120

high cable unilateral facepull - 
1x12 each side #70

Olympic bar curl - 
1x12 90 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Excellent workout, I felt very focused, which was good because it wasn't easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2010)

fufu said:


> I just dropped a 2 pound log, no lie, I just weighed myself to see. Pure bliss.



Howard stern had High Pitch Eric eat a bunch of stuff and take a shit to see what it weighed and it wasnt 2 pounds.  Your scale must be awesome.

Oh and I tried that Tabata thing with 1 exercise.  You asshole, I failed!

Someone asked me what I was training for though as in what sport.  I told him I do a fighting regime and he said oh you look like a fighter, where?  No, I said, I just do the S & C of it.  

Ive been told I look like a fighter before because of my jaw.  However I have a pointy big nose.  If I was a fighter it wouldve broken a long time ago.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Howard stern had High Pitch Eric eat a bunch of stuff and take a shit to see what it weighed and it wasnt 2 pounds.  Your scale must be awesome.
> 
> Oh and I tried that Tabata thing with 1 exercise.  You asshole, I failed!
> 
> ...



I eat tons of fiber...at least 3 times the rec. daily value. I take huge shits....it is one of my talents. 

Yeah, sticking with one movement is really tough, you just keep beating away at the same muscles. What exercise did you use for it?

You think you will ever do martial arts?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2010)

I used a Jammer Station.  1 plate on each side at first then went down to 25lbs when I started to suffer.  When I got to the 25lbers it was too late.

Yeah I thought about it.  Maybe a submission based art and striking, like Krav Maga.  In the real world, BJJ wont work since people fight in groups.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah, you could always get a gun too.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, I just started a new job yesterday as an intern at an online media company that handles health and fitness websites. It is a desk job...but fortunately it will just be for the summer. Then I am off to schoolio in September. Sitting sucks!

My workouts will now be shifted from the morning to the late afternoon...now I have to train with a bigger louder gym crowd.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it a paying internship?  I am still not informed about this whole "intern" thing.  I think I may have to do it, but righ tnow I am looking for any job.  Intern is just experience in what you want to do isnt it?


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Is it a paying internship?  I am still not informed about this whole "intern" thing.  I think I may have to do it, but righ tnow I am looking for any job.  Intern is just experience in what you want to do isnt it?



Yes, it is paying. 

You know, I still don't have a clear idea of what an intern is. All I know is that it is someone who isn't getting full time benefits and is in a "temporary position" until he/she has proven himself of worth once the temporary period is over. 

But it doesn't matter anyway, this job is just so I can't collect $$ over the summer. I wouldn't really want to continue with this job anyway, because I hate sitting at a desk for hours.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2010)

Today - 

(no foam roll because I went straight to the gym from work)
warm up

sumo deadlift -
1x3 320, 325, 330, 330, 330 lbs

back squat - 
3x5 235 lbs

low cable pull-through - 
3x10 #170

improvised reverse hyper-extension - 
1x20 body weight
1x10 body weight

CoC #1 - 
1x1,2,3 
3x7 closes each hand

stretch

Solid day.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2010)

Where are you going to school in the fall and what for?


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Where are you going to school in the fall and what for?



Massage therapy school to be a licensed massage therapist.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention. I taught my girlfriend squat/bench/deadlift yesterday and she really had the deadlift down well. She was lifting 95 lbs like nothing, and that was her first time ever doing it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2010)

Today -

foam roll
warm up

overhead press - 
4x3 150 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side 105 lbs

push up - 
3x22 body weight

chin up ladder - 
1,2,3,4,3,2,1 - 1 round
rest 1 minute
1,2,3,2,1 - 1 round

stretch

Done. Overhead pressing was much harder that I expected. I did the same sets/reps last week 5 pounds lighter and it was very easy...oh well, hopefully this was a fluke day. I have a hard time getting psyched up on Saturday morning workouts. 

I was an irritable bastard at the gym today. So many tools there, I could not help myself but to get pissed off. I really tried ignoring them, but I kept wanting to punch them in the face!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 12, 2010)

fufu said:


> I was an irritable bastard at the gym today. So many tools there, I could not help myself but to get pissed off. I really tried ignoring them, but I kept wanting to punch them in the face!



 I know the feeling... Even though it's probably not nearly as bad at the commercial gym I train at.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2010)

fufu said:


> I was an irritable bastard at the gym today. So many tools there, I could not help myself but to get pissed off. I really tried ignoring them, but I kept wanting to punch them in the face!


 
I trained in a different, way more commercial gym the other day and was exactly the same. The mere fact that EVERYBODY was training chest was enough to start me down a bad road, lol


----------



## Nate K (Jun 13, 2010)

fufu said:


> I take huge shits....it is one of my talents.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 13, 2010)

fufu said:


> I taught my girlfriend squat/bench/deadlift yesterday






Unrelated, how do you do you overheads? Standing with no leg drive I'm guessing.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2010)

Nate K said:


> Unrelated, how do you do you overheads? Standing with no leg drive I'm guessing.



Yeah exactly, standing with no bend in the hips or knees.

I deadlift the weight, hang clean it, and from there do my presses. The bar goes all the way up to full extension and down below the chin every rep.


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x3 215, 225, 235, 245 lbs

RDL - 
2x7 275 lbs

DB split squat - 
2x8 each leg x2 70 lb dumb bells

CoC #1 - 
3x10 second isometric closes each hand

stretch

In and out. I was feeling out of it beforehand, so I wanted to keep things moving along quickly before I zonked out too much. Good workout, I had sufficient focus to make a good effort.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x3 225 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +30 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
2x5 x2 90 lb dumb bells

standing low cable unilateral row - 
3x7 each side #130 

standing high cable face pull - 
1x12 each side #75

Olympic barbell curl -
1x12 95 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Excellent session today.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

fufu said:


> weighted chin up -
> 2x6 +30 lbs



I want. 

To do. 

That!

(working)


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2010)

^keep working my friend, it is just a matter of time.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2010)

So I didn't workout yesterday and I won't be today either. I have some sort of flu I think. The main symptoms I have are lethargy and mental fogginess. I'll have to wait this out before I head back to the gym.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

fufu said:


> I have are lethargy and mental fogginess


Stop taking the Quaaludes and get back in the gym!  

j/k buddy.  Hoping you get over it quick!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 20, 2010)

fufu said:


> So I didn't workout yesterday and I won't be today either. I have some sort of flu I think. The main symptoms I have are lethargy and mental fogginess. I'll have to wait this out before I head back to the gym.


 
Man flu, thats why my girlfriend calls it when im not well. They dont realise that it hits us alot harder then them lol


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Stop taking the Quaaludes and get back in the gym!
> 
> j/k buddy.  Hoping you get over it quick!



I never dip into the cat nip... 



davegmb said:


> Man flu, thats why my girlfriend calls it when im not well. They dont realise that it hits us alot harder then them lol



Yeah, that shit really knocks me out.

I am feeling much better this morning, I think it is safe to say I will head right to the gym after work today.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x3 225, 235, 245, 255 lbs

RDL - 
2x7 285 lbs

DB split squat - 
2x8 each leg x2 75 lb dumb bells

was going to do grip, but my forearms were shot. 

Tough workout. I was tired going into it, but I made it out successful. Front squats felt tougher than they should have been.

Going to go foam roll and stretch now.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

flat bench press - 
3x2 230 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +35 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
1x3 x2 95 lb dumb bells
1x6 x2 95 lb dumb bells *PR*

standing unilateral low cable row - 
3x5 each side #140

standing unilateral high cable facepull - 
1x12 each side #80

Olympic bar curls - 
1x8 100 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Awesome, awesome session today. I am not 100% sure, but I am nearly positive that I hit a PR on the incline DB bench press. I would have to look through very old logs of my workouts, but I don't think I ever went heavier than the 90's. I planned to do 2 sets of 3 reps today, but I felt like I could do much more and wanted to see how far I could go. 

This is all very good news to me because this is the first pressing PR I've made since I started back pure strength training.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 23, 2010)

Glad its going well fufu, i hit a PR on my squat this week and there's nothing like a PR to keep you enthusiastic about your training.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2010)

True that, my whole reason for training is to get better than I was before. It's nice to reach goals. It's been a while since I hit a PR so today's was a very welcome experience.


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2010)

Today -

warm up

sumo deadlift -
1x2 335, 340, 345, 345, 345 lbs

back squat - 
3x5 245 lbs

low cable pull through - 
3x10 #180

stretch

Good workout. Deadlifts felt very solid, I felt pretty well locked into my form. The double overhand grip is still hanging in there.


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

overhead press - 
4x2 155 lbs

DB unilateral row - 
3x5 each side 110 lbs

push up - 
3x25 at body weight

chin up - RI 30 seconds
1x6,5,4,3,2,1

21 total chin ups

stretch

Very good session today. This is the best I have felt during a Saturday morning workout in several weeks.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x1 185, 225, 265, 275, 295 lbs

RDL - 
2x5 295 lbs

DB split squat - 
2x6 each leg x2 80 lb dumb bells

I didn't plan on going that heavy on the front squats, but the gym is closed next monday and next week is the last week of my current strength phase, so I wanted to get the very heavy lifting while I could. 

The front squat felt very good. I felt I had another 5-10 lbs in me, but I will save those heavier attemps for another day. 295 is 20 lbs shy of my all time front squat 1RM PR, so I am feeling good, I am getting back to where I used to be.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2010)

295 on front squats?!  You're a monster, fufu!

Are the split squats of the Bulgarian sort?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 28, 2010)

DOMS said:


> 295 on front squats?! You're a monster, fufu!
> 
> Are the split squats of the Bulgarian sort?


 
^^ What DOMS said, good work. Bulgarians hurt.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2010)

DOMS said:


> 295 on front squats?!  You're a monster, fufu!
> 
> Are the split squats of the Bulgarian sort?



gracias DOMS

Yes, they are Bulgarian squats minus the raised back leg. Both legs are on the same level. They are easier than Bulgarians (that is why I am doing them, shhhh).


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2010)

davegmb said:


> ^^ What DOMS said, good work. Bulgarians hurt.



thanks man


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x2 235 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +40 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
2x6 x2 90 lb dumb bells

unilateral low cable row - 
3x5 each side #150

unilateral high cable face pull - 
1x15 each side #50

Olympic bar curl -
1x9 105 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Everything was dialed in right today. Very good and very tough workout. I think that is a PR on the weighted chin ups (for reps), but I don't feel like going through months of logs to find out.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 30, 2010)

_Like they say in the theather. Break a leg fufu! Good luck. 

Also, brake your arms and neck too. For some more good luck. _


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2010)

You are far more considerate than I ever knew, thank you Vieope, my friend.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

sumo deadlift - 
1x2 350, 355, 360 lbs
1x1 365, 405 lbs 

double over hand grip up to 365 lbs, mixed grip for 405 lbs. 

back squat - 
3x5 255 lbs

low cable pull through - 
3x10 #190

stretch

Excellent workout! I did not plan on going for a heavy deadlift single, but I was just feeling in the groove so I went for 405 lbs. I had a short term goal of lifting 405 without a belt, and today was a lot sooner than I anticipated. 

Getting it off the floor was slow, but the top 1/2 of the lift was much easier and went up fast. I have quite a way to go before I start setting deadlift PR's, but I am progressing well and that is all I can ask for.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

overhead press -
1x2 160, 165
1x1 170 lbs (failed second rep, got stuck in the middle)

I felt I may have been able to grind out that second rep, but it would have taken a very very long time, and I didn't feel like passing out. 

DB unilateral row - 
2x5 each side 120 lbs *PR*
1x5 each side 100 lbs 

push up - 
2x27 at body weight

stretch

Done. I am very happy to have set a PR in my row. My gym doesn't have dumb bells over 100 lbs, so I have been finding ways to increase the weight. I had been using a weight lifting strap that I put through little plates and then loop it around my wrist. Today I brought my 20 lb weighted vest to the gym and set it on top of the dumb bell. It was awkward getting it on and I had to position it just right so it would not fall off. There was much trial and error, but I got my sets in.

Someone broke the 55 lb dumb bell in the gym too. I saw two guys there when I got in who are notorious for throwing weights. They are half repping macho men wannabe pussies. They literally throw the weight out to the sides, they don't just drop them. The person who did it didn't even bother to report it to the front desk either. I was the first to let them know. Lame.

If you are benching 55 lb dumb bells, you have no place acting like a macho man in the gym. If you are going to act like a prick, you better be a strong mother fucker.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 3, 2010)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


 
 Ill second that! you know your strong, when your gym cant provide heavy enough weights, good work.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2010)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
1x1 185, 205, 225, 235, 245 lbs (warm up sets)
1x1 265 lbs (failed PR attempt)
1x5 225 lbs

Hmm, I really thought I could hit 265 lbs, guess not. I felt in the groove too, just wasn't strong enough today. Admittedly I was lacking the focus and "craziness" I can usually muster on bench press days. Oh well. 

weighted chin up - 
1x6 +45 lbs *PR*
1x6 +25 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
1x8 x2 85 lb dumb bells *PR*

unilateral low cable row - 
3x4 each side #160 *PR*

Olympic bar curl - 
1x4 115 lbs
1x5 95 lbs drop set to:
1x5 85 lbs drop set to:
1x5 65 lbs drop set to:
1x4 45 lbs

high cable unilateral facepull - 
1x15 each side #60 

shoulder health

stretch

Despite a very disappointing failed PR attempt, I made 3 solid PR's today. I cannot complain, overall a very good workout with clear progression that I am very happy about. I matched my old 225 for reps PR as well.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

sumo deadlift - 
1x3 355 lbs
1x3 360 lbs

back squat - 
1x5 265 lbs
1x5 270 lbs
1x5 275 lbs

Done. I normally would be taking my 5 day break during this period, but I may go on a trip next weekend, so I am just going to take this phase another week. I don't want to get started on a new phase and miss the beginning training sessions and I also don't want to take a week and a half off completely. So this coming Wednesday will be the end of my training phase, I think I am on week 6.

I kept the weight heavy and the volume low. I am definitely feeling beat down, just 3 more training sessions until I get a break. 

Time to go foam roll and stretch.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

overhead press -
1x1 135, 145, 155, 165
1x1 175 (failed PR attempt)
2x5 135 lbs

DB row - 
2x10 105 lbs

stretch

Well, I wasn't surprised I missed 175 lbs. I am feeling beat up, oh well. My blood pressure is all wacky today. 2 more workouts until rest and recovery.

I hate failing on lifts. I almost always program my workouts so I am near certain I will make the lift. However, I strayed from that on this workout and a failed lift is the result. Plus the overhead press has to be the most finicky lift I've ever done.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2010)

So I started taking my recovery time off from the gym on Saturday. I just did a deload session today and I will come back on Friday for the new phase of training. 

Today (deload) - 

sumo deadlift - 
1x5 45
1x5 135
1x5 225 lbs

front squat - 
1x5 45
1x5 135
1x5 185 lbs

back squat - 
1x5 185 lbs

chin up - 
1x5 body weight
1x5 +20 lbs

bench press - 
1x5 45 lbs
1x5 135 lbs
1x5 185 lbs

DB unilateral row - 
1x5 each side 80 lbs

Short stretch.

Foam roll/stretch left IT band (been bothering me)

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2010)

First day back since my recovery period.

Today -

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 135 lbs

overhead press - 
3x8 115 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 90 lbs

close grip cable push down - 
2x10 #100 

rope face pull - 
2x10 #80

close grip cable curls - 
2x10 #80

stretch

I felt fresh and motivated, which is how I aim to feel at the beginning of a new phase of training. Today went extremely well, weights felt right (relatively light). Everything went very smooth one thing to the next.

I really liked the speed bench press. It gives me a chance to concentrate on form. I've been reading a lot about improving my bench and today was a nice opportunity to test form tweaks.

I moved my OHP and bench press grip just a smidge which seems to feel better. I'll have to remember this next heavy bench day.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2010)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
2x8 205 lbs

RDL - 
3x4 275 lbs

DB split squat - 
2x5 each side x2 70 lb dumb bells

stretch

Front squats were tough. I am happy to have completed this workout. I did not plan to train today but I came to realize my gym is closed on Sundays now. I normally do my front squat workout on Monday, but I couldn't, so I was going to do it tomorrow, but I couldn't do it then because they were closed, so I did it today! I was still beat up from yesterday's workout and it definitely showed in today's performance. It's now in the books!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 19, 2010)

You taking a break from working out or just from the journal? I had a week off and feel great, no niggles.


----------



## mangochanel (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll stand by you!  come on!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

Surprise workouts are almost as fun as surprise buttsex.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2010)

davegmb said:


> You taking a break from working out or just from the journal? I had a week off and feel great, no niggles.



I'm took 5 days off from the gym, minus one total body deload workout thrown in during that time. I'll be journaling as normal. 



mangochanel said:


> I'll stand by you!  come on!



gee thanks dewd 



DOMS said:


> Surprise workouts are almost as fun as surprise buttsex.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 215 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x4 +30 lbs

incline DB bench press -
2x5 x2 80 lb dumb bells

low cable unilateral row - 
3x5 each side #135

curls

stretch

Very good workout. Weight was relatively light and moving fast, benching felt very in the groove.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2010)

Today -

warm up - 

sumo deadlift - 
3x5 315 lbs

back squat - 
3x3 255 lbs

speed back squat - 
1x2 135, 145, 155, 165, 175, 185, 135 lbs

low cable pull throughs - 
1x20 #100

stretch

Done. Good day. My buddy benched 225 lbs for the first time today, so that was pretty cool.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 22, 2010)

fufu said:


> but I came to realize my gym is closed on Sundays now.



Sounds like a shitty gym, you need to find yourself a real gym, SON!


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Sounds like a shitty gym, you need to find yourself a real gym, SON!



It is shitty, but it is _just_ good enough for me. Which is good because it is the best around where I live.

I will be moving in September and the new gym I will be going to is awesome.

Here are some of its awesome features:
dumb bells that go up to 160 lbs
2 power racks 
one monolift
trap bar
cambered bar
thick bar
deadlifting/olympic lifting platform
rubber bumper weights
chains
boxes
boards
a strong man room (circus dumb bells, log lifts, etc)
no TV's (from what I've seen)
minimal interior decorating
high ceilings
free chalk for members
grizzly power lifters to make me feel weak
no sign on fee
40 bucks a month

AWESOME


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 22, 2010)

fufu said:


> It is shitty, but it is _just_ good enough for me. Which is good because it is the best around where I live.
> 
> I will be moving in September and the new gym I will be going to is awesome.
> 
> ...




Nice, that's pretty kick ass... You better get in that monolift and train with the other powerlifters!


----------



## Phineas (Jul 22, 2010)

fufu said:


> It is shitty, but it is _just_ good enough for me. Which is good because it is the best around where I live.
> 
> I will be moving in September and the new gym I will be going to is awesome.
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice, that's pretty kick ass... You better get in that monolift and train with the other powerlifters!



We'll how it works out. I'll be the new kid in town. It will be different having people at the gym a lot stronger than me.


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2010)

Today -

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 140 lbs

overhead press - 
3x8 125 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 95 lbs

close grip cable push down - 
2x10 #110

high cable rope face pull - 
2x10 #90

close grip low cable curl - 
2x10 #90

stretch

Very good session today. I'm really digging speed benching, I feel it is really helping me develop my form. No complaints about today.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2010)

Never done the face rope pulls, but heard them mentioned quite a bit recently. You like them? does it hit your upper back?


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Never done the face rope pulls, but heard them mentioned quite a bit recently. You like them? does it hit your upper back?



Yeah they train your upper back pulling muscles. I don't do them so much for strength, I do them to get some extra pulling and external rotation of the shoulder in. Keeping those shoulders balances.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
2x8 215 lbs

RDL - 
3x4 285 lbs

DB split squat - 
2x5 each leg x2 75 lb dumb bells

stretch

Very good session today. Front squats were tough, but I felt in the groove.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

bench press -
5x3 225 lbs

weighted chin up -
2x4 +35 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
1x5 x2 85 lb dumb bells
1x10 x2 85 lb dumb bells *PR*

unilateral low cable row - 
3x5 each side #145

Olympic bar curls -
2x15 65 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Success. Today I had some trouble staying focused and mustering up my "crazy", but I made it through as planned. Very happy about my PR today.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 28, 2010)

fufu said:


> front squat -
> 2x8 215 lbs


----------



## Double D (Jul 29, 2010)

Do you hold the bar with your fingers and it resting across your chest with front squats? Or do you cross your arms over?


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2010)

Phineas said:


>



Thanks, I hope to set a front squat PR by the end of this 5-6 week phase.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2010)

Double D said:


> Do you hold the bar with your fingers and it resting across your chest with front squats? Or do you cross your arms over?



I do them with my wrists bent back in the clean style. Luckily it has always felt natural and stable to me. 

Long time no see Double D! How are things going for you? Are you still doing personal training?


----------



## davegmb (Jul 29, 2010)

I prefer barbell hack squats to front squats, those front squats kill my wrists, impressive stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I prefer barbell hack squats to front squats, those front squats kill my wrists, impressive stuff.



Thanks man. 

I always hear people mention the wrist issue with front squats. Luckily it has never been an issue for me, I've been gifted with flexible wrists...I guess that sort of makes up for their lack of circumference!


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2010)

Today -

warm up 

back squat -
3x3 265 lbs

speed back squat - 
1x2 135, 145, 155, 165, 175, 185 lbs

sumo deadlifts - 
3x5 330 lbs

low cable pull through - 
1x20 #110 

Done. Tough day. My left knee felt off during squats today, I just couldn't find a solid groove. Deadlifts were tough, but went up. I am very VERY happy that I have been doing heavy deadlifts pain free. I mean, I am really exerting myself on some of the latter reps, and it is 100% pain and discomfort free, besides the "good" pain.

Overall, I have been pain free. I don't know if any of you guys were aware, but I was dealing with some significant back pain for a good year or so on and off, the latter few months of that period is was really taking its toll on me mentally. I found a nice routine that has kept my back relatively pain free for a good 2 months now, I am very grateful that something works.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2010)

Today -

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 145 lbs

overhead press - 
2x8 135 lbs

DB unilateral row - 
3x8 each side 100 lbs

close grip cable push downs - 
2x10 #120

high cable rope face pull - 
2x10 #100

close grip low cable curls - 
2x10 #100

stretch

Excellent workout. Despite my back feeling wrecked from yesterday's deadlifts things went very well. My bench technique is still developing in a good direction. Overhead pressing felt the best it has in a long time. Time to eat and ton and recover.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice DB Rows, fufu!


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2010)

danke herr DOMS


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2010)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
2x8 225 lbs

RDL - 
3x4 295 lbs

DB split squat - 
2x5 each leg x2 80 lb dumb bells

Front squats were tough, but the second was was right on, I was in the groove. Split squats were awkward today. I was talking with a friend between sets and I got out of "the zone" as a result. 

Time to go foam roll and stretch.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Front squat with 225? Holy crap! Very impressive.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 2, 2010)

fufu said:


> It is shitty, but it is _just_ good enough for me. Which is good because it is the best around where I live.
> 
> I will be moving in September and the new gym I will be going to is awesome.
> 
> ...



That gym sounds amazing.  What I would give just to have an oly lifting platform and bumper weights at my gym.  Also, that they even allow chalk, let alone providing it for free, is terrific.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Front squat with 225? Holy crap! Very impressive.



thanks, I'm getting close to my old front squat strength from a couple years ago.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> That gym sounds amazing.  What I would give just to have an oly lifting platform and bumper weights at my gym.  Also, that they even allow chalk, let alone providing it for free, is terrific.



I'm super pumped for it.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 3, 2010)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


 
HAHA you front squat what i back squat, you BEAST lol


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> HAHA you front squat what i back squat, you BEAST lol



I do what I can.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x1 235 lbs
1x2 235 lbs
1x3 235 lbs *PR*
1x2 235 lbs
1x1 235 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x4 +40 lbs

Incline DB bench press - 
1x8 x2 90 lb dumb bells *PR*
1x5 x2 90 lb dumb bells

low cable unilateral row - 
3x5 each side #155

zig-zag bar curls - 
2x12 75 lbs

shoulder health

stretch

Excellent session, today was the result of some hard and consistent work over the last 9 months since I started training strength again. I haven't hit a bench press PR in like...3 years. Granted, for more than half of that time I didn't do the bench press at all. 

It is very good to feel that I have surpassed my old strength as far as upper body goes. I weight about 15 lbs lighter too. My lower body still has some catching up to do but I am making definite progress.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2010)

Today -

warm up

back squat - 
1x3 275 lbs
1x3 280 lbs
1x3 285 lbs

speed back squat -
1x2 135, 145, 155, 165, 175, 185 lbs

sumo deadlifts - 
1x1 345 lbs
1x3 345 lbs
1x5 350 lbs

low cable pull through -
1x20 #120

stretch

Successful day. I wasn't really feeling it today, except on the deadlifts. I normally do this workout on Friday, which is tomorrow, but I just felt like doing it today because I want to relax tomorrow. As a result, I wasn't feeling as fresh as I usually do. However, I will be fresher for Saturday's workout.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2010)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


 
Great news on the PR and the progress, always impressive numbers.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Great news on the PR and the progress, always impressive numbers.



thanks a lot Dave, it is nice when all this training and eating pays off!


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2010)

Today -

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 135 lbs

overhead press - 
1x8 145 lbs *PR*
1x12 115 lbs

DB unilateral row - 
2x12 105 lbs *PR*

close grip cable push down - 
2x10 #130

close grip cable curls -
2x10 #110

rope high cable face pull - 
2x12 #80 

stretch

2 PR's, great session. I was really "feeling it" today.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 8, 2010)

Good pressing numbers, my shoulders are a weak point


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2010)

Listen to your mum, do your overhead pressing!


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2010)

Today -

warm up

front squats - 
1x8 245 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
1x20 225 lbs *PR* (switched grip from double over hand to mixed grip really quickly on rep 14)

DB split squats - 
1x10 each leg x2 50 lb dumb bells
1x12 each leg x2 50 lb dumb bells

Success. Today is the second to last week of my phase, this is where I want to be setting PR's. I didn't sleep well the past couple nights and I was pretty tired, so today was all business. Low volume, high intensity. I just wanted to get in, set my PR's, and leave. 

That last rep of front squats was brutal. It was one of those reps that "you aren't supposed to get", it was all manic vein popping teeth grinding grunting "must go on" madness. Very satisfied with with today's session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2010)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
3x2 240 lbs *PR*

weighted chin up - 
2x4 +45 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
1x3 x2 90 lb dumb bells
1x3 x2 95 lb dumb bells
1x5 x2 100 lb dumb bells *PR*

low cable unilateral row - 
3x4 #165 lbs *PR*

zig-zag bar curl -
2x10 90 lbs

stretch

Awesome session today. Today was all about PR attempts and I went 3/3, I am feeling good. Today was the first time ever using the 100 lb dumb bells on the incline bench, that has been a goal of mine for a long time.

This morning I weighed in at 198 before eating. That means I've officially put on 20 lbs since I started adding mass last October.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2010)

Well done, what weight you aiming for?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

That's a lot of PRs.  Nice work!

But feel free to leave some for the rest of us...


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Well done, what weight you aiming for?



I don't have a specific weight goal right now. When I'm feeling fat enough I'm sure I'll cut back the calories. 

For the time being, I am just going to keep eating a lot.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2010)

Pylon said:


> That's a lot of PRs.  Nice work!
> 
> But feel free to leave some for the rest of us...



Thanks Py Py.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2010)

Today -

warm up

sumo deadlift - 
1x3 355 lbs
1x3 365 lbs
1x3 375 lbs

stretch

Short and sweet. I didn't have much time to train + I cut out all squatting today. My patella tendons are getting iffy from squatting heavy twice a week, I don't want to aggravate them any further. I only have one more lower workout for this phase, so I will save my knees for then. After that, I'll get some nice time to recover.

Deadlifting felt very good today.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice front squats & PRs lately. Looks like you've gained quite a bit of weight again too. How can you tell your patella tendons are getting "iffy?" What does it feel like?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

Always a good time.  Hope the knees feel OK.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 13, 2010)

Just looked at your pictures, i thought i was fairly ripped but your veins and stomach put mine to shame, good work. They are even more impressive deadlift numbers and front squat numbers now too as i imagined you being a really big thick set guy, great strength.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice front squats & PRs lately. Looks like you've gained quite a bit of weight again too. How can you tell your patella tendons are getting "iffy?" What does it feel like?



Thanks Seany. 

My patella tendons are feeling stiff and they have a pain when I stretch them. When I squat I get a bit dull pain below and above the knee cap where the tendon is. 

I think I've been over doing it with squatting the past few months. I've been working at high intensities with my front and back squat every week, trying to progress them both. I'm getting to the point where I have to choose one to work on because the load is too much. 

I figure I should prioritize my back squat because I am interested in power lifting, but I enjoy front squatting more. I can use front squatting as a lighter assistance move though.



Pylon said:


> Always a good time.  Hope the knees feel OK.



Thanks, I'm gonna take it easy. I always try to remember that it is much easier preventing injury than trying to rehab it. Some days I just got to back off. 



davegmb said:


> Just looked at your pictures, i thought i was fairly ripped but your veins and stomach put mine to shame, good work. They are even more impressive deadlift numbers and front squat numbers now too as i imagined you being a really big thick set guy, great strength.



Thanks for the kind words Dave. Those pictures are pretty old though. I've definitely added some padding since then, lol. I forget how much I weighed in those pictures, I think I was around 180-185. I was doing a lot of conditioning work/submission wrestling/dieting at the time, it got me very lean. 

I should get some new pics up.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 13, 2010)

fufu said:


> Thanks Seany.
> 
> My patella tendons are feeling stiff and they have a pain when I stretch them. When I squat I get a bit dull pain below and above the knee cap where the tendon is.
> 
> ...



I see... Yeah, I don't do much front squat anymore at all, just occassionally 
on my assistance day when I can't decide what to do and/or don't want to do speed work.

My right knee's kind of had a thing on and off since around January where I get a very sharp intense pain, almost like it's "giving out" then I take my weight off that leg and it's fine instantly. It doesn't happen often, and never when I squat or deadlift (or any time I'm activating my hams and quads), or anything intense on it, only when I stand on it a certain way with my bodyweight.

January wasn't the first time I encountered it though, I also noticed it back around September or October 2007 going up some stairs at school, but then it didn't hapen again until Jan 2010, and it's happened a little more regularly since then (once every 1-3 weeks maybe).

I don't know if it's some loose cartilage or something or what.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> I see... Yeah, I don't do much front squat anymore at all, just occassionally
> on my assistance day when I can't decide what to do and/or don't want to do speed work.
> 
> My right knee's kind of had a thing on and off since around January where I get a very sharp intense pain, almost like it's "giving out" then I take my weight off that leg and it's fine instantly. It doesn't happen often, and never when I squat or deadlift (or any time I'm activating my hams and quads), or anything intense on it, only when I stand on it a certain way with my bodyweight.
> ...



Hmm that is interesting. Have you thought about getting it checked out? The "giving out" symptom sounds like it could be some sort of ligament issue. I'd had that giving out feeling while walking before, but it was always because of Bulgarian squats lawl.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 14, 2010)

Killer journal


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Killer journal



Thanks dude, you ever consider making one? I'd like to see what you are doing in the gym.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

speed bench press - 
6x2 135 lbs

overhead press - 
1x11 135 lbs (I was shooting for a rep PR with 135, I matched my old PR, I was so close to 12, oh well.)
1x12 95 lbs

unilateral DB row -
1x16 each side 100 lbs *PR*
1x16 each side 75 lbs

close grip cable push down - 
2x10 #140

close grip cable curl -
2x10 #120

rope face pull - 
2x15 #60

Very good workout despite missing my rep PR. I thought I'd get it seeing as I made a solid OHP PR last week. DB rows were brutal. My back was all messed up after those sets, in a good way.

Speed benching felt very locked in, I felt the fastest ever with that today.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 14, 2010)

fufu said:


> Thanks dude, you ever consider making one? I'd like to see what you are doing in the gym.


 


Yes I have thought about doing one. I just became part of a Power Lifting Team & as soon as I adjust to this program, I'll start a journal.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice, how is training going with your group?


----------



## Flathead (Aug 14, 2010)

It's pretty intense so far, I only got a week in before my stupid ass back injury. They incorporate a lot of band training on bench & squats, which is something I've never done before. It's on a whole other level of what I've done in the past, I'm just stoked to be a part of it.


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2010)

Flathead said:


> It's pretty intense so far, I only got a week in before my stupid ass back injury. They incorporate a lot of band training on bench & squats, which is something I've never done before. It's on a whole other level of what I've done in the past, I'm just stoked to be a part of it.



Sounds good, having some serious training partners will definitely help.


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x3 275 lbs *PR* (5 lb PR from my previous 3RM)

back squat - 
1x2 295 lbs
1x2 300 lbs (first time squatting 300 in a long time)

RDL - 
2x11 275 lbs *PR*

DB split squat - 
2x15 each leg x2 25 lbs

stretch

Good workout. I was not feeling up to front squatting, but I got the PR. I was leaning a bit too much forward on the set. Back squatting felt pretty good. I had planned to do more front squatting, but I like I said I was feeling off so I switched to back squats.


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2010)

I uploaded some new pics in my gallery. 

I also got a video of some of today's training - 

YouTube - Romanian Deadlift, 1x11 with 275 lbs


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2010)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
2x2 245 lbs *PR*

weighted chin up - 
1x4 +50 lbs 

incline DB bench press - 
2x12 x2 80 lb dumb bells *PR*

low cable unilateral row - 
3x4 each side #175 *PR*

Olympic bar curl drop set - 
1x3 105, 95, 85, 75, 65, 55, 45 lbs

Olympic bar curl drop set - 
1x1 115, 1x2 105, 1x3 95, 1x4 85, 1x5 75, 1x6 65, 1x7 55, 1x8 45 lbs

shoulder health 

Success. My form felt a bit off today on benching, but I hit the PR's regardless. I planned 3 sets of 2, but I had no spot and the second set was a grinder. PR's across the board so things are going well. Today's workout was the last of my current phase. I'm going to take off the next five days and come back on Tuesday. I may squeeze in a little dead lift session tomorrow, but only if I feel really up to it.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 18, 2010)

Well done for 3 PR's in one session, 5 days off hey, bet you dont last the full 5 days lol.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Well done for 3 PR's in one session, 5 days off hey, bet you dont last the full 5 days lol.



I think it will be pretty easy this time because I'm going on a little vacation this weekend.


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2010)

Did some foam rolling and stretching for my left IT band, glutes, lats and hip flexors.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x6 205 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +35 lbs my fatness is really making these difficult

flat DB bench press - 
2x8 x2 80 lb dumb bells

neutral grip low cable rows - 
3x12 #150

Olympic bar curls - 
2x15 55 lbs

piston push downs -
2x10 each arm w/ light jump stretch band

shoulder health

stretch

Tougher workout than I expected. I was not feeling in the groove on benching until the last set. But, I hit all the numbers I wanted to, hopefully I gave myself enough room to progress. Today's was the first session of this next phase.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 275 lbs

RDL - 
2x12 245 lbs

supine ball isometric bridge - 
3x15 seconds

standard plank - 
3x30 seconds 

stretch

Mission accomplished.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

speed bench press - 
8x2 135 lbs 

overhead press - 
5x4 135 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
2x12 each side 90 lbs

close grip cable pushdown - 
3x8 #120

close grip curl - 
2x8 #100

high cable rope face pull - 
2x15 #60

stretch

Things felt strong and smooth today. I started bringing down the bar faster on the speed bench today, it really made a positive difference in my concentric speed. I think I'm going to play around with bringing the bar down faster on my heavy benching to take advantage of the stretch reflex. When I think back, I believe I've been moving the bar overly slow on the eccentric.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 28, 2010)

Another solid workout, keep up the good work


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks bud, I'm trying.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed back squat - 
8x2 155 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
5x2 365 lbs (double overhand grip stayed strong through all the sets)

low cable pull through - 
2x15 #100

3 position plank (side,prone,side) - very short rest intervals
5x5 seconds each position

supine ball bracing bridge - 
1x30 seconds

stretch

Success. The squats went very well. The bar path was solid, form was there and I was moving the bar fast.

Deadlifts felt very good, but tough.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

flat bench press - 
3x6 215 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +10 lbs

flat DB bench press - 
2x8 x2 85 lb dumb bells

low cable neutral grip bilateral row - 
3x12 #160

DB curls -
1x8 each x2 30 lbs
1x8 each x2 35 lbs
1x8 each x2 40 lbs

piston push downs - 
2x12 each w/ light jump stretch band

shoulder health

stretch

Wicked session today, I am fucking toast. The last rep of the last set of barbell benching was one of the ballsiest near failure sans spotter lifts I've ever done. 

I was feeling nauseous at the beginning of the workout. I felt my stomach contents creeping up my throat and I felt like I was going to shit. I pushed through it, but then by the end it came back hard again. I am not feeling well at all, I'm actually about to go take my third shit of the day.

Great workout today!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2010)

Great workout, though nothing wrong with 3 shits in a day, thats a normal day for me lol


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2010)

_*Weighted *_pullups? 

That's it, I'm going to the pullup corner of shame...


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Great workout, though nothing wrong with 3 shits in a day, thats a normal day for me lol



Not at all, in fact, I just took my fourth. Something is definitely going on in my stomach. I haven't been able to even think about food since my PWO meal.



DOMS said:


> _*Weighted *_pullups?
> 
> That's it, I'm going to the pullup corner of shame...



hey, it's all relative. My chin ups have been suffering a lot in the past couple months because of the weight I've been gaining. They've always been one of my weaker points that I have to train a lot to progress.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2010)

Well the only things I've had to eat in the last 28 hours was a pb & j with a glass of milk and some Gatorade. 

I developed a fever last night and I have been feeling like utter shit since then. Luckily I haven't puked, although I have been pissing out my ass. Good times.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 2, 2010)

fufu said:


> Well the only things I've had to eat in the last 28 hours was a pb & j with a glass of milk and some Gatorade.
> 
> I developed a fever last night and I have been feeling like utter shit since then. Luckily I haven't puked, although I have been pissing out my ass. Good times.



Damn, that sucks. 

YouTube - piss in the ass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRvey3ZDpQM


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm feeling a lot better. The fever is gone. I can stomach eating full meals (although my appetite is not 100%).

I normally would train today but I am going to give myself another day and night of rest. I still somewhat weakened.


----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

back squat - 
1x1 285
1x2 285
1x3 285
1x4 285

RDL - 
2x12 255 lbs

ball supine bracing bridge - 
3x20 seconds

standard plank - 
3x40 seconds

stretch

Very good stuff today. I felt better than expected considering the recent illness. I got some knee sleeves from EliteFTS yesterday and I squatted with them today. Even though I do a long comprehensive warm up, my knees always feel cold to the touch and a little stiff. The sleeves help retain heat in the area. Although, they are tighter than I expected even though they are sized large. The description said they offer little to no help on the squat and can be worn between sets. I had to strip them down to my ankles at times because it felt a bit uncomfortable. I think I just got to break them in.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 4, 2010)

Question for you mate, i like you used to do RDL in a similar weight range to my deadlifts, but ive found i hit my hamstrings better by going lighter and really concentrating on the movement rather then the weight, almost like the more weight i put on i must have lost the movement somehow and it seems better suited to a lighter weight say 155lbs but with more reps. 
The exercise that hits my hamstrings the hardest though and ive noticed the biggest development from are good mornings, great exercise and nobody seems to do them anymore.


----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Question for you mate, i like you used to do RDL in a similar weight range to my deadlifts, but ive found i hit my hamstrings better by going lighter and really concentrating on the movement rather then the weight, almost like the more weight i put on i must have lost the movement somehow and it seems better suited to a lighter weight say 155lbs but with more reps.
> The exercise that hits my hamstrings the hardest though and ive noticed the biggest development from are good mornings, great exercise and nobody seems to do them anymore.



I like to switch up my RDL rep ranges now and then. I have a similar problem when the weight gets too heavy. I have a harder time maintaining a stiff arch and really kicking back on the heels. The bar likes to drop straight down and keeping it back against my body can get tough with the really heavy weight. But heavy weight doesn't stay heavy forever, I like to train with those heavier weights at times, even if my form is not 100%, because it helps with my overall progression. 

As for good mornings, I've given them a shot a couple times long ago. I never did like the feel of them. I don't know if I just didn't like them because I sucked at them or if they just didn't work well with my body. Probably the former. I may give them a try sometime. I imagine they'd be a good exercise to assist the back squat.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah it s a fair point, its probably worth me still throwing in the heavier RDL's every couple of weeks just to keep the hamstrings guessing. 
Maybe different exercises are suited to different body types more then others im not sure, well i know my long legs hate me for doing squats lol, but those good mornings hurt in the hamstings the next day like nothing else.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Yeah it s a fair point, its probably worth me still throwing in the heavier RDL's every couple of weeks just to keep the hamstrings guessing.
> Maybe different exercises are suited to different body types more then others im not sure, well i know my long legs hate me for doing squats lol, but those good mornings hurt in the hamstings the next day like nothing else.



Dips are one of those exercises I just can't do. I like them a lot and used to do them all the time, but I always developed a weird shoulder pain. That was the only exercise I developed that pain on.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 5, 2010)

fufu said:


> I like to switch up my RDL rep ranges now and then. I have a similar problem when the weight gets too heavy. I have a harder time maintaining a stiff arch and really kicking back on the heels. The bar likes to drop straight down and keeping it back against my body can get tough with the really heavy weight. But heavy weight doesn't stay heavy forever, I like to train with those heavier weights at times, even if my form is not 100%, because it helps with my overall progression.
> 
> As for good mornings, I've given them a shot a couple times long ago. I never did like the feel of them. I don't know if I just didn't like them because I sucked at them or if they just didn't work well with my body. Probably the former. I may give them a try sometime. I imagine they'd be a good exercise to assist the back squat.



I think the reason so many people don't like good mornings isn't necessarily how well they do them but more the fact that they're really intended for function, not strength/hypertrophy. Good mornings are best reserved as accessory work for your posterior chain. I never feel much stimulation from them, nor have they ever contributed much in the way of muscle gains. They'll help develop better core coordination and lower back strength to help your deads, squats, and cleans. I always keep them at higher reps now, and try to go nowhere near failure -- otherwise you're negating the point of using them.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Question for you mate, i like you used to do RDL in a similar weight range to my deadlifts, but ive found i hit my hamstrings better by going lighter and really concentrating on the movement rather then the weight, almost like the more weight i put on i must have lost the movement somehow and it seems better suited to a lighter weight say 155lbs but with more reps.
> The exercise that hits my hamstrings the hardest though and ive noticed the biggest development from are good mornings, great exercise and nobody seems to do them anymore.



On your RDLs are you keeping the BB against your thighs and shins? How deep are you going? So many people mistakenly perform them as stiff-legged deadlift, which are a similar but (in my opinion) mechanically flawed lift. If the BB is kept against the body (i.e. goes down in a straight line from its starting point) the body should be able to maintain the neutral back. 

On stiff-legged deads, where people keep the legs steady and the bar actually moves away from the body, that's when people usually round the back. I think RDLs are commonly misunderstood.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 5, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I think the reason so many people don't like good mornings isn't necessarily how well they do them but more the fact that they're really intended for function, not strength/hypertrophy. Good mornings are best reserved as accessory work for your posterior chain. I never feel much stimulation from them, nor have they ever contributed much in the way of muscle gains. They'll help develop better core coordination and lower back strength to help your deads, squats, and cleans. I always keep them at higher reps now, and try to go nowhere near failure -- otherwise you're negating the point of using them.


 
Again i think what works for one person is maybe not right for another, because id have to disagree with you over Good Mornings. My hamstrings react to that exercise like nothing else, and im currently sat here typing with massive DOMS in my hamsrings from that exercise. they are the exercise which really got my hamstrings growing.
In terms of the RDL's, yeah i keep it close to my body and only go just below the knee where i feel the pull in my hamstrings. I just find when i go "heavy" (or heavy for me) i must lose the form somehow as i dont feel the pull in the hamstring the same.
See article ive attached to back me up on the Good mornings

http://www.hulsestrength.com/top-ten-weight-training-exercises-building-muscle/.html


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed bench press - 
8x2 140 lbs

overhead press - 
5x4 145 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
2x13 each side 105 lbs *PR*

close grip cable push down - 
3x8 #130

close grip cable curl - 
2x8 #110

high cable rope face pull - 
2x15 #70

stretch

Speed benching felt right on, overhead pressing was way tougher than I expected. I barely hit all my sets. That and the chin up are the most difficult lifts for me to get better at.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

speed squat - 
8x2 160 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
4x2 375 lbs
1x10 325 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
2x10 each leg x2 25 lb dumb bells

3 position plank (side, prone, side) - 
3x10 seconds each position

ball supine bracing bridge - 
1x35 seconds

stretch

Excellent workout. Squats were fast and a PR on the deadlifts. Today's PR was the first one in the deadlift since I started training strength again almost a year ago. It wasn't too bad difficulty wise either, I had a couple more reps in me which is good. It felt really good to be pulling the bar like that again.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

375lb deadlift for reps is amazing, you would be one of the strongest guys in my gym


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> 375lb deadlift for reps is amazing, you would be one of the strongest guys in my gym





Thanks, I've done a lot more for reps than 375, but I am getting back there slowly and surely. I'm one of the strongest at my gym, but that isn't saying too much. Next week I'll be moved to a different area and the gym I will be attending is full of really strong power lifters, so I will be knocked back down several rungs. This is never a bad thing though, it will be good to train around stronger guys than me.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

flat bench press - 
1x1 225
1x2 225
1x5 225 (failed 6th rep, and ass came up on the 5th)

flat DB press - 
1x10 x2 90 lb dumb bells *PR*

neutral grip low cable row - 
1x10 #170
1x10 #180
1x10 #190
1x10 #200

then I did a ton of body builder-ish stuff not worth logging. 

shoulder health

I am very dissapointed I didn't get that 6th rep on the bench press, it would have been a PR. It seems my bench is stagnating because several months ago I went to bench 225 for 6 and I got five that time too, since then I've hit PR's for doubles and triples...oh well. At least I got a PR on my flat DB press, I am very happy with that. 

When I failed that 6th rep I had no spotter, but it was surprisingly very easy to get out from under the bar. I just let it down on my upper belly and tilted it off to the right. From there I sat up while pushing it to the side. I was up in no more than like 5-10 seconds. I think I did that once before years ago when benching 185 for max reps.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 12, 2010)

I know your dissapointed but still impressive, what about throwing in some more tricep isolation work to help your bench


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I know your dissapointed but still impressive, what about throwing in some more tricep isolation work to help your bench



Perhaps, but my lockout is definitely the strongest part of my bench. I have trouble during the bottom 1/2.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2010)

First day at the new gym!!! -

foam roll

warm up

back squat - 
3x8 225 lbs

RDL - 
1x12 265 lbs
1x12 275 lbs *PR*

super fat bar static holds (can't even get my fingers to touch around it) - 
2x30 seconds 135 lbs (assuming the bar weighs 45 lbs)

double KB front squats - RI 60 seconds
1x20 x2 25 lbs
1x20 x2 30 lbs
1x10 x2 35 lbs
1x10 x2 45 lbs
1x10 x2 55 lbs

phew!

stretch

Wow, I love this new gym. I had a nice power rack all to myself. They have so many fricken bars it is amazing. I'll have to test out the trap bar deadlifts at some point.

KB squats were really fun, so were the swings. Surprising, the squat sets didn't tax me as much as I thought they would, although my legs are pretty messed up right now when I walk around. 

Tomorrow I start classes, here we go!


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

speed bench press - 
8x2 145 lbs

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 x2 95 lb dumb bells
1x8 x2 95 lb dumb bells *PR*

DB unilateral row - 
4x5 each side 110 lbs

KB unilateral OHP - 
1x10 each side 25 lbs
1x10 each side 30 lbs
1x10 each side 35 lbs
1x10 each side 40 lbs
1x10 each side 45 lbs

DB alternating curls -
1x15 each arm x2 40 lb dumb bells

stretch

Excellent workout. I really like this gym a lot! I forgot to do my facepulls today, oops.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 16, 2010)

fufu said:


> Perhaps, but my lockout is definitely the strongest part of my bench. I have trouble during the bottom 1/2.



Sounds like a perfect case for Dead Press.

getlifting.info » Five Steps Towards a Bigger Bench

Warning: user must be prepared to remove any ounce of ego and accept that his/her bench numbers will decrease significantly when using this exercise. If you bench 250 for 5, I would be surprised if you could (properly) bench 200 for 5. It's well worth it, though.

It's basically the deadlift of bench pressing.


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed squat -
8x2 165 lbs (my left IT band was killing me on these)

sumo deadlift - 
1x2 385 lbs
1x2 390 lbs
1x2 390 lbs
1x10 335 lbs *PR* (these high rep deadlifts feel great)

KB Bulgarian squat - 
2x10 each leg x2 30 lb KB's

Grab-let-go with fat bar - (basically just pick it up from a high pin above the knees and then let it down, DOH of course)
1x5 225
1x5 235
1x5 245

stretch

Great workout, deadlifts felt excellent.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 18, 2010)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> foam roll
> 
> ...



Jesus christ, what a session! Your deadlifts are fucking incredible! Wish I was pulling those numbers.

Bulgarians after high-rep 300lb+ deadlifts??? Are you mad???


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Jesus christ, what a session! Your deadlifts are fucking incredible! Wish I was pulling those numbers.
> 
> Bulgarians after high-rep 300lb+ deadlifts??? Are you mad???



thanks, I felt good today in the gym. The Bulgarians felt more taxing than the deadlifts. I only did one set of 10 for a reason though, lol.

Keep working and you'll get there, with consistent hard work there is no way you won't reach those numbers. Do you have a journal?


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 18, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Sounds like a perfect case for Dead Press.
> 
> getlifting.info » Five Steps Towards a Bigger Bench
> 
> ...



Dead pressing is pretty stressful on the shoulders, I wouldn't recommend it. Best thing for increasing the bottom portion of the bench for me has been moderate/heavy flat DB pressing, flat DB pressing with a mini, or monster mini band with end end held in each hands, and the band twisted around your back, and maybe cambered bar benching to increase the ROM, but I haven't done the latter much at all. For me, my weakpoint on bench is about half way up now.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 18, 2010)

Floor presses sound like what you need.

DB incline presses are also great for the bottom part of the lift.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 19, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Dead pressing is pretty stressful on the shoulders, I wouldn't recommend it. Best thing for increasing the bottom portion of the bench for me has been moderate/heavy flat DB pressing, flat DB pressing with a mini, or monster mini band with end end held in each hands, and the band twisted around your back, and maybe cambered bar benching to increase the ROM, but I haven't done the latter much at all. For me, my weakpoint on bench is about half way up now.



How is dead press hard on the shoulders? I've done several months worth of dead pressing and I never felt any discomfort anywhere. In fact, it felt more comfortable than traditional presses, as I was better able to transfer my force on the concentric (like in a squat going past parallel).


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm going to run through another phase doing what I'm doing. If I don't make any PR's in the bench I'll change things around.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Dead pressing is pretty stressful on the shoulders, I wouldn't recommend it.


My thoughts exactly. I used to do this, and loved it. But eventually, my front delts ached and it was obvious I was tearing up my shoulders. If this was an effective way to train for BP, I think the Westside boys would have figured it out by now.



gtbmed said:


> Floor presses sound like what you need.


Good call Greg


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> My thoughts exactly. I used to do this, and loved it. But eventually, my front delts ached and it was obvious I was tearing up my shoulders. If this was an effective way to train for BP, I think the Westside boys would have figured it out by now.
> 
> Good call Greg



I've never done it, but I'm open for opinions on it. 

I remember another PL guy saying they were shit on the shoulders, bottom position pressing that is.


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

flat bench press - 
1x3 215 lbs 

Benching wasn't happening, the bench rack was weird and unracking was very uncomfortable. The bar had different markings and I just felt off. 

overhead press - 
5x5 135 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
1x15 x2 65 lb dumb bells
1x11 x2 65 lb dumb bells

chin up - 
3x6 body weight

mid-height cable bilateral row (neutral grip) -
3x10 #170 (notch #15 for reference)

seated alternating DB curls - 
2x8 x2 35 lb dumb bells

overhead cable rope elbow extensions -
1x10 #90
1x20 #90

shoulder health

stretch

I felt kind of off today. Benching wasn't happening so I switched to overhead pressing. I think I'm just going to concentrate on my OHP for a while instead of bench, who knows though I'm still considering my options.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

back squat -
1x10 225 lbs
1x18 245 lbs *PR*

DB RDL - 
3x6 x2 120 lb dumb bells *PR*

super fat bar static holds - 
2x30 second holds w/ 145 lbs

stretch

Whoa, one of those days where I far exceeded what I though I could do. I've been feeling down about my back squat in the past few months. I felt like it just hadn't been progressing like my other lifts. 

I was going to do 3x10 with 225, but after the first set I got really anxious and wanted to set a back squat PR because I haven't done that in a long time. I figured my best shot was so exceed my previous 12 rep PR which was with 245. I thought maybe I wouldn't even get to 12, my goal was 13. Well, the bar kept going up and I hit a solid 18, which was a 6 rep PR. I stopped where my form was going to break down badly. Every rep was legitimate in depth and form. I cut down a bunch of volume in the rest of the workout because I had some post-exertion symptoms going on. I felt pretty messed up. One thing that happens to me during high rep work is my gums itch like crazy, among the head aches and body aches.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2010)

Today - 

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x2 150 lbs

DB flat bench press - 
1x4 x2 100 lb dumb bells
1x6 x2 100 lb dumb bells
2x4 x2 100 lb dumb bells

DB unilateral row - 
3x5 each side 115 lbs

KB unilateral OHP - 
1x10 each side 25 lbs
1x10 right side, 1x9 left side 55 lbs (I should have done my weaker left side first)
1x18 x2 25 lb KB (bilateral, slow down, fast up)

high cable face pulls - 
2x15 #60

stretch

Good workout. I hit all the numbers I wanted to. I was pretty burnt out from school going into the gym, but mission accomplished. The benches there are slippery I was worrying I would slip off the side of the bench getting up from the DB presses. Fortunately I didn't.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 24, 2010)

fufu said:


> back squat -
> 1x18 245 lbs *PR*


Not to diminish your otherwise great workout... but 245 x 18 squat?  Holy shit fufu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not to diminish your otherwise great workout... but 245 x 18 squat?  Holy shit fufu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol, thanks.

It was just one of those times, you know? I was super nervous to the point of feeling sick before hand, I was in one of those rare mind frames to push myself until failure on squats.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 24, 2010)

You rock buddy....


----------



## davegmb (Sep 26, 2010)

What is speed bench press, ive seen it in other journals too? and why?


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> What is speed bench press, ive seen it in other journals too? and why?



It is taking very light weight, and pressing as fast as you possibly can. We do this to increase force production, basically, our ability to be fast. You train yourself to be fast as well as strong, because speed can only help your lifts.

It is a basic modality of the Westside Barbell powerlifting program.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

sumo deadlift - (first time training with a belt in a very long time) 
1x2 385 lbs
1x2 395 lbs
1x2 405 lbs
1x10 345 lbs *PR*

stretch

Done. In and out I did what I wanted to do and left. Busy day so I only did what was necessary. Very happy about the PR, it was tough, but I love those heavy high rep deadlifts.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

flat bench press - 
3x3 215 lbs
1x1 220, 225, 230, 235, 240, 245 lbs

^going down fast on the bench definitely helps, all the singles moved up smoothly.

incline DB press - 
1x16 x2 70 lbs *PR*
1x8 x2 70 lbs

neutral grip chin ups - 
4x5 body weight

bilateral mid-height cable row - 
2x10 #190

overhead rope elbow extensions -
2x15 #100

standing alternating curls - 
1x5 each arm x2 40 lbs
1x5 each arm x2 45 lbs

stretch

Excellent workout. My flat bench has been weird the past few weeks, but I decided nixing it was not the best idea. I benched for the first time in a power rack and it was much comfortable than the bench stations in the gym. I felt very secure, unracking the bar was very comfortable.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 28, 2010)

fufu said:


> I benched for the first time in a power rack and it was much comfortable than the bench stations in the gym. I felt very secure, unracking the bar was very comfortable.



Heh, I've benched in a power rack for years over the normal benches unless I'm only doing speed work, or have someone to lift off for me. There's no way I'd bench outside a rack if I were going relatively heavy without a spot. You can also put the bench farther back towards the uprights to make unracking it yourself a lot easier than the normal bench stations... 185lbs is uncomfortable for me to unrack at the stations at the commercial gym I go to.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Heh, I've benched in a power rack for years over the normal benches unless I'm only doing speed work, or have someone to lift off for me. There's no way I'd bench outside a rack if I were going relatively heavy without a spot. You can also put the bench farther back towards the uprights to make unracking it yourself a lot easier than the normal bench stations... 185lbs is uncomfortable for me to unrack at the stations at the commercial gym I go to.



Oh yeah, for sure. In the power rack I unrack as close to my belly as I possibly can without hitting the hooks on the way up. It is way more comfortable on the shoulders and I don't lose my tightness. I can also take a deep breath before I unrack and have enough air for 1 rep without letting it out.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

back squat - 
1x12 255 lbs *PR*

Bulgarian KB squats - 
2x10 each side x2 35 lbs

super fat bar static holds - 
2x30 seconds 155 lbs

stretch

Short and sweet. I kept volume low because my IT band has been hurting during squats, but a PR makes the set well worth the little volume. 

I also didn't do any hamstring/back work today because my lower back has been feeling raw from all the deadlifting recently.

I'm off to see a LMT to see if he can do anything to address my IT band pain.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

I wish my fukin Retro Fitness had a power rack!!!

Congrats on the PR fu


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I wish my fukin Retro Fitness had a power rack!!!
> 
> Congrats on the PR fu



I feel your pain!

I have been training at this new gym for a few weeks...it is the first time I've been able to use a power rack since I started training over 4 years ago. 

It was just a thing of myth and legend for a while, so nice to have them available now!


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x2 155 lbs

flat DB bench press - 
3x3 x2 105 lbs *PR*

unilateral DB rows - 
2x10 each side 115 lbs *PR*

KB unilateral OHP - 
1x5 right side, 1x4 left side 60 lbs
1x20 x2 30 lbs (bilateral)
1x10 x2 30 lbs (bilatera)

lateral raises - 
1x10 each side 20 lbs

^my left shoulder has some big problems pressing unilaterally...this is why I rarely do it. The strength is there, but it just feels like it "gives out" and I can't load the muscles. It is really weird. I just can't get it into position to press. The shoulder has some stability issues, the head of my humerus is hypermobile it seems, it just shifts around in the glenoid fossa way too much.

DB alternating curls drop sets - 
1x3 each arm x2 50, 45, 40, 35, 30 lbs

high cable facepulls - 
1x20 #65
1x5 reps with 5 second isometrics at full retraction each rep

stretch

Awesome session. I was really nervous before pressing the 105 pounders, it has been a huge goal for me to press over 100 lbs with dumb bells. I just haven't had the access to dumb bells over 100 lbs ever. The sets went very well, I had a couple more reps to spread throughout those sets too.

I've really got back on the wagon in terms of all time strength progressions. It feels nice to be breaking PRs consistently once again.


----------



## Andalite (Oct 3, 2010)

in


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed back squat - 
1x2 135, 155, 175 lbs
3x2 185 lbs

sumo deadlift (with belt) - 
1x2 415 *PR*
1x2 425 *PR*
1x2 435 lbs *PR*

KB Bulgarian squat - 
1x5 each side x2 40 lbs
1x10 each side x2 45 lbs
1x5 each side x2 50 lbs
1x5 each side x2 55 lbs
1x5 each side x2 60 lbs

grab and let go fat bar holds - 
3x5 255 lbs 

stretch

Amazing session today. I didn't plan to lift past 415 on the deadlift, but it went up so easy, then 425 went up well too. I had more left in the tank after 435 as well, but I will safe those lifts for another day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2010)

fufu said:


> sumo deadlift (with belt) -
> 1x2 415 *PR*
> 1x2 425 *PR*
> 1x2 435 lbs *PR*


Nice! I always sucked at DL's, my best being 405 for a stinkin' 1. You rock buddy!  Your lower body strength is super.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice! I always sucked at DL's, my best being 405 for a stinkin' 1. You rock buddy!  Your lower body strength is super.



thanks, I have been itching to set a deadlift PR for my single, double or triple rep. Today was the first really heavy PR for my deadlift in a loooooong time.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

bench press - 
1x1 205, 215, 225, 235, 240, 245 lbs
1x2 247.5 lbs *PR* (the gym had 1.25 lb plates to use)

incline DB bench press - 
1x14 x2 80 lb dumb bells *PR*
1x5 x2 65 lbs
1x5 x2 75 lbs
1x4 x2 80 lbs

neutral grip chin ups - 
3x6 body weight
1x3 body weight, lawl

bilateral cable rows - 
2x10 #200
1x12 #200

overhead rope elbow extension - 
2x15 #110

curls - 
bunch of different shit

lateral raises - 
bunch of different shit

stretch

Phew, I managed a bench PR, very good session today. 

Today is the last day of this strength phase. I won't be training again until Tuesday of next week.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 8, 2010)

Well done on the PR's Mr Fu, your deadlift is really impressive for your size, your a strong guy


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

fufu said:


> sumo deadlift (with belt) -
> 1x2 415 *PR*
> 1x2 425 *PR*
> 1x2 435 lbs *PR*



MAN! More crazy strength. Awesome on the PR's, fufu.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Well done on the PR's Mr Fu, your deadlift is really impressive for your size, your a strong guy





Curt James said:


> MAN! More crazy strength. Awesome on the PR's, fufu.



thanks guys!


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2010)

First day back since my 4 day recovery time.

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

back squat - 
1x3 225
1x3 245
1x3 265
1x3 285
2x8 245 lbs

DB RDL - 
2x10 x2 100 lb dumb bells

hyper extensions - 
3x20 body weight *PR* (first time doing these)

stretch

Squats felt good, but tough. RDL's were relatively easy. I like the DB RDL's because I can bring the weight more posteriorly and I can increase my ROM more comfortably compared to the barbell version. 

Hypers felt really cool. I haven't had my erector spinae ever feel like that. My back was pumped and trashed.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 12, 2010)

fufu said:


> hyper extensions -
> 3x20 body weight *PR* (first time doing these)



You've never done hyper extensions before?


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> You've never done hyper extensions before?



I never had a station to do them on until I started at this new gym.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 12, 2010)

fufu said:


> I never had a station to do them on until I started at this new gym.



Wow, I thought pretty much every commercial gym in the world had one . BTW, didn't you say there's a bunch of powerlifters at the new gym you're going to? You could maybe ask them if they're going to that meet, and if not, ask about the next one they are doing, and maybe go with them so you have a group to help you out.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Wow, I thought pretty much every commercial gym in the world had one . BTW, didn't you say there's a bunch of powerlifters at the new gym you're going to? You could maybe ask them if they're going to that meet, and if not, ask about the next one they are doing, and maybe go with them so you have a group to help you out.



Every gym but the YMCA I used to train at I imagine. 

I've seen a couple of power lifter guys during the times I train. The big group trains evenings on the weekdays, but my schedule is pretty tight with school so I train on the morning during the week. 

I did talk with one guy for a while a couple weeks ago, he gave me some info on who to talk to, etc. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2010)

fufu said:


> Every gym but the YMCA I used to train at I imagine.


YMCA's are weird like that.  Some hardly have any equipment, and other's are awesome...but they all cost the same!


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> YMCA's are weird like that.  Some hardly have any equipment, and other's are awesome...but they all cost the same!



I haven't been to any other Y's, but that doesn't surprise me about some being a lot better than others.

My old gym had the basics though, an nonadjustable squat rack and DB's that went up to 100 lbs...oh yeah, and you could get away with nearly anything exercise. I could throw 45 lbs onto the floor and call it an exercise and I bet no one would say anything.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 135 lbs

modified floor press with thick bar (1 second pause between reps) - 
5x3 191 lbs (bar weighs 51 lbs)

flat DB bench press - 
2x13 x2 80 lb dumb bells *PR*

unilateral DB rows - 
4x6 each side 115 lbs

high cable rope facepull - 
2x15 #80
2x5, with 5 second isometrics each rep #60

KB bilateral OHP - 
1x25 x2 30 lb kettlebells

lateral raise -
various shit

stretch

Today felt really good. I couldn't do regular floor presses because the loading hooks didn't fit low enough and I couldn't really slide into position under the bar if it (the bar) was just sitting on the floor. So, what I did was, set the safety bars as low as I could (which was lower than the hooks could go), then I put 3 pieces of plywood square, then a soft mat on top of that to lay on. I used the plywood and mat to get the proper ROM. Then, I pressed from the safety pins which was at about a regular floor press bar position. Each rep I let the bar completely unload onto the bars, then I paused for 1 second and pressed again.

What I did doesn't translate well into text, but I am using this as a personal reference for the future.

I am very happy with the DB press PR. Speed benching felt the fastest I ever have with 135 lbs.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 15, 2010)

How are floor presses different from the bench press, any advantages?


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice work man.

You could do DB floor presses I guess.  The only problem is that it can be tough to get the weight into pressing position.  It seems like you found an interesting work-around your problem though.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2010)

davegmb said:


> How are floor presses different from the bench press, any advantages?



In general, the floor press helps strengthen the top half of the bench press movement (this is because you only train that top 1/2 of the ROM) as well as general force production during the bench press. 

Specifically, the floor press helps develop the strength right around 1/2 way through the concentric (upward) movement, which is where I get stuck.

So using the floor press helps me to break through that certain range of motion. By stopping and unloading the weight at the bottom of the movement, I dissipate the stretch reflex force reaction to an extent (basically the rubber band effect of the muscle), so I have to generate more concentric force through the muscles to move the bar up. 

So like everything else in weight training - to get better at something you suck at, you need to train it specifically.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Nice work man.
> 
> You could do DB floor presses I guess.  The only problem is that it can be tough to get the weight into pressing position.  It seems like you found an interesting work-around your problem though.



I could, but I just won't get the amount of load I would want to use with floor pressing using dumb bells. Plus, I do a lot of DB work already. 

I had to make a lot of impromptu training set-ups at my last gym, I'm getting pretty good at it!


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed box squat, 1 second pause on box - 
5x3 165 lbs (the box was of medium height, a few inches below "legal" depth)

sumo deadlift -
1x5 135 lbs
1x3 225 lbs
1x1 315 lbs
1x1 405 lbs
(I put my belt on after the single with 405)
1x3 415 lbs *PR*
2x6 365 lbs *PR*

^ the most I have ever lifted for 3 and 6 reps, respectively. 

KB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each leg x2 50 lb KB's

fat bar grab-and-let-go -
3x4 265 lbs

stretch

Excellent session. It is so nice and relieving to be lifting these PR weights and to be feeling good during _and_ after the lifts. I have been in the groove with my deadlifts recently. I feel like I can really lock my positioning in correctly. All I need to do is turn on the crazy and pull that bar to the top.

Comparing my past self to the present, I am very happy with these lifts. I used to feel like utter shit during deadlifts. I was strong, but my body didn't feel good. I think I just have to keep up with my rolling, stretching and proper weight progressions to maintain this health.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi fufu ^_^


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2010)

^ what's up?

you're looking super ripped in your avatar.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 17, 2010)

Deadlifts look great. Ive dropped my weight to 220lbs for more reps on deadlifts recently as my back has been a bit sore since a drunken night out incident lol, so dont want to push it.
My point is every now and again i get a wobbly leg thing going on with usually just one of my legs when im lifting the weight off the floor, any ideas what this could be? my knee starts to collapse in almost, doesnt seem to effect the lift but feels weird!


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Deadlifts look great. Ive dropped my weight to 220lbs for more reps on deadlifts recently as my back has been a bit sore since a drunken night out incident lol, so dont want to push it.
> My point is every now and again i get a wobbly leg thing going on with usually just one of my legs when im lifting the weight off the floor, any ideas what this could be? my knee starts to collapse in almost, doesnt seem to effect the lift but feels weird!



Hmm, it could be a lot of things. I wouldn't really even know where to begin without seeing a video of your deadlift.

It sounds like it _could_ be due to some of the lateral musculature of your hip that isn't functioning correctly, which causes your knee to compensate, but I'm saying that only because it is a common problem. I have had it. 

Basically, my hip wasn't stabilizing my thigh properly and that caused my knee/ankle to shift around. 

Try this if you have a band - 

YouTube - X-band walk - gluteus medius

Do a couple sets of 10 reps each side before lower body stuff. 

The exercise "turns on" those muscles in your lateral hip that can maintain the abducted (or pushed out the side) position. This helps stabilize the knee.

That is kind of a shot in the dark, though. It definitely wouldn't cause any harm though, worth a try I suppose.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 17, 2010)

Appreciate the advice, ill give it a shot


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 17, 2010)

I read that you're going to do an IPF powerlifting competition at some point?

I'm interested in doing some single-ply or raw powerlifting too and was thinking about doing something similar.  When and where are you competing?


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I read that you're going to do an IPF powerlifting competition at some point?
> 
> I'm interested in doing some single-ply or raw powerlifting too and was thinking about doing something similar.  When and where are you competing?



Well I would like to compete in the IPF competition that is going to be on December 12th in MA, but Sean advised that it would be a good idea for me to go with someone who understands the event format. I have never competed and IPF events are run with very tight regulations, so I might miss lifts without even stepping on the platform. 

Another factor is money. I'd like to compete, but I'd have to spend money on first a general registration, then an event fee and a singlet as well. 

I might put an ad on craigslist or something to see if I can meet with others who are going so they can hold my hand through the meet lol.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 225 lbs

incline DB bench press -
1x9 x2 90 lb dumb bells *PR*
2x7 x2 90 lb dumb bells 

chin ups - 
5x5 body weight (alternated neutral and supinated grips)

mid-height bilateral cable row - 
3x8 #200

overhead cable elbow extension - 
2x12 #110

curls - 
1x20 each arm x2 30 lbs

lateral raises - 
1x15 each side 20 lbs
1x10 each side 25 lbs
1x15 each side 15 lbs

^ vanity lift, I know.

stretch

Great day in the gym. The PR's keep coming. I believe that is largely due to me being a fat ass. I've been eating between 4k-5k calories a day. I haven't been putting on too much weight though. Still I can't complain about getting stronger while staying the same weight. I'm pretty sure I've put on at least 1/2 lb in the past 2 weeks though.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

medium height box squat (right at parallel) - 
1x3 225
1x3 275
3x3 295 
2x8 255 lbs (free squats, lower depth)

^ I paused slightly on the box, but it was pretty much a touch and go.

DB RDL - 
2x10 x2 105 lb dumb bells

hyper extension - 
3x12 +10 lbs (held onto chest)
1x8 body weight, 3 second isometric at full hip extension each rep

stretch

Very good workout, I really like these box squats. I haven't done them in forever. They are a huge help in gauging my hip position and they help with my form a ton.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 21, 2010)

Like the idea of box squats, its just finding something of suitable height in the gym isnt it? do you use a weights bench as a box? i might try that


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Like the idea of box squats, its just finding something of suitable height in the gym isnt it? do you use a weights bench as a box? i might try that



My gym actually has a bunch of custom boxes, all different heights. 

In the past I have used regular benches though. They generally work well.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 21, 2010)

You are a beast.  Any goals?

I'm thinking of joining a PL gym near me.  Chalk, cages, bands, chains, good barbells, etc.  How are you liking yours so far?  I feel like having that equipment at my disposal will be helpful because I'm going to go to a more Westside oriented template soon.  Agree?


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You are a beast.  Any goals?
> 
> I'm thinking of joining a PL gym near me.  Chalk, cages, bands, chains, good barbells, etc.  How are you liking yours so far?  I feel like having that equipment at my disposal will be helpful because I'm going to go to a more Westside oriented template soon.  Agree?



thanks dude.

as far as goals, I am working on increasing my bench, squat and deadlift strength. 

The gym I am training at right now is awesome, no complaints. They definitely have the resources to work on a lot of specific things. This is really good because it is easy to focus on my weaknesses with all the equipment here. 

I'd say joining that gym would only do good things for you. If you have better equipment, you can better address your weaknesses and you can really customize your training to your body specifically. Plus being around strong guys can help a lot. They can help with your programming, what exercises might be better for you and they can also critique your form, which is huge. As long as you are receptive to guys telling you what you are doing wrong, you can learn a lot.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds amazing, although my gym is in an old warehouse and and all the equipment is quite old but its all there what you need and its full of ex rugby players and other big guys, so you cant have much of an ego as there is always someone bigger and stronger then you about. Wouldnt have it any other way.........wish they'd fix that drip from the ceiling though lol


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Sounds amazing, although my gym is in an old warehouse and and all the equipment is quite old but its all there what you need and its full of ex rugby players and other big guys, so you cant have much of an ego as there is always someone bigger and stronger then you about. Wouldnt have it any other way.........wish they'd fix that drip from the ceiling though lol



Old warehouse gyms are awesome, but quite drafty. The gym I currently train at is like that, expect no drips. The ceilings are like 15+ feet high, just a huge place with several rooms. It doesn't look to pretty but let's just say it has function over form. 

My old gym had a leak for as long as I can remember. It was there for at least 4 years before they fixed it.

I remember one of the foam ceiling tiles was sagging and full of water, and what to do you know, it broke down from the ceiling into pieces with a ton of water.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 22, 2010)

Deadlift is looking strong!!! You ever think about incorporating board presses, to help your lockout on bench?


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Deadlift is looking strong!!! You ever think about incorporating board presses, to help your lockout on bench?



Thanks FH, when's your log going to make an appearance?? 

I have thought about board pressing, but I train at an odd time so there is no one at the gym I trust to hold the board.

I am using the floor press right now though. My problem isn't so much the lockout, it is like 1/2 way up where I fail. It is like the middle few inches. I am fine once I get up to it, and fine once I get over it. I think the bar positioning of the floor press will help with that. My lockout is pretty strong comparatively.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 22, 2010)

fufu said:


> Thanks FH, when's your log going to make an appearance??
> 
> I have thought about board pressing, but I train at an odd time so there is no one at the gym I trust to hold the board.
> 
> I am using the floor press right now though. My problem isn't so much the lockout, it is like 1/2 way up where I fail. It is like the middle few inches. I am fine once I get up to it, and fine once I get over it. I think the bar positioning of the floor press will help with that. My lockout is pretty strong comparatively.


 

I'm looking to start my log this coming Monday. It will be a 4wk deload cycle, where I'll be working @ 90% of my 1RM.

 Sounds like you & I have the same sticking point. I stick from about the 5-7" range, above my chest. If I get lazy & don't explode through, it becomes a real issue. I agree that you need a well rounded spotter when doing board presses.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Fu.  Sorry I've been MIA. Your workouts are looking great!


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2010)

Flathead said:


> I'm looking to start my log this coming Monday. It will be a 4wk deload cycle, where I'll be working @ 90% of my 1RM.



Nice. 




JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Fu.  Sorry I've been MIA. Your workouts are looking great!



No problemo, amigo, it is just business as usual in here! Thanks for the support.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 140 lbs

modified thick bar floor press, 1 second pause on bar - 
2x3 201 lbs
1x3 203.5 lbs
1x3 206 lbs 

flat DB bench press - 
2x11 x2 90 lb dumb bells *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 120 lbs

high cable face pull - 
2x15 #90
1x20 #60, 1 second isometric each rep at full retraction

KB unilateral OHP - 
1x30 each side 35 lb KB

^ I rested between sides

stretch

Excellent session today.


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

speed box squat, 1 second pause on box - 
5x3 175 lbs

sumo deadlift -
1x5 135
1x3 225
1x1 315 
1x1 405 
1x3 425 (belt on) *PR*
1x3 430 lbs *PR*

KB Bulgarian squat - 
5x6 each leg x2 55 lb 

fat bar grab and let go - 
3x4 275 lbs

stretch

Success. That second deadlift triple was a grinder of a set. I thought about doing a marathon set of 315 after those heavy triples, but I picked up 315 once and knew I was done pulling for the day. Speed squats felt very tight and fast.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 26, 2010)

PR belt on belt off makes no difference to me they are great numbers FU well done


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks dave


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

flat bench press - 
5x2 230 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
2x7 x2 95 lb dumb bells *PR*

chin ups (neutral grip) - 
1x8 bw
1x6 bw
1x4 bw
1x5 +chains around my neck (not sure how much it weighed)

mid-height bilateral cable row - 
3x8 #210

overhead cable rope elbow extensions - 
2x12 #120

alternating DB curls - 
1x20 each arm x2 35 lbs

unilateral lateral raises - 
2x10 each 30 lbs
1x15 each 20 lbs

Good workout. Bench form improved each set. The first few sets were not good, but the last set my form was spot on. I was tired today but overall, good things happened.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2010)

davegmb said:


> PR belt on belt off makes no difference to me they are great numbers FU well done


Agreed, don't worry about the belt.  Great deads Fu!


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Agreed, don't worry about the belt.  Great deads Fu!



thanks duderino


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

box squats - 
3x3 305 lbs
2x8 265 lbs (no box, these 2 sets done free)

DB RDL - 
2x15 x2 100 lb dumb bells

Good session today, quick and to the point. Squat form felt very good today.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2010)

Heavy box squats, man! Anything above 300lbs and i can't stand back up off the box again, haha. Love it when that happens 

Nice work.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Heavy box squats, man! Anything above 300lbs and i can't stand back up off the box again, haha. Love it when that happens
> 
> Nice work.




thanks gaz 

lol, that would suck if I got stuck, because I was visiting home at the time and was training at my old gym, the squat rack has an nonadjustable safety bar. I might have been sitting there a while if I couldn't get up.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 145 lbs

modified floor press - 
1x3 211 lbs
1x3 213.5 lbs
3x3 216 lbs

^ (I let the weight unload completely onto the safety bars every rep)

flat DB bench press - 
2x9 x2 95 lb dumb bells *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
4x4 each side 125 lbs *PR*

high cable rope facepull -
2x15 #100
1x20 #70 (1 second isometric each rep at full retraction)

unilateral KB OHP -
1x28 each side 40 lb KB

^I rested between sides

stretch

Despite being very stressed from school and lacking proper rest, I had a great workout. PR's were a comin', I can't complain. Speed benching felt very quick and snappy.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2010)

"SCHOOL"????????? How old are you FU? then again we leave school in the UK at 16yrs...........its different in the US isnt it?!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> "SCHOOL"????????? How old are you FU? then again we leave school in the UK at 16yrs...........its different in the US isnt it?!



Hah, yeah... Most people graduate high school around 18 in the U.S., then go to college after that for usually 4 years. Some of us like Fu and I take a few quarters off to work, etc. during college so it can take ~5-6 years to finish after high school. I'm 24 now, and I'm done with college in June... If I don't go for a Master's anyway.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> "SCHOOL"????????? How old are you FU? then again we leave school in the UK at 16yrs...........its different in the US isnt it?!



lol, I'm 23. 

I am in training to be a licensed massage therapist. It's a 9-month program.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 3, 2010)

Sean and Fu your obviously clever guys if your attending college and what not, full credit to you, both bloody strong too. I was 30 in october (still feel 18 though lol) and before my 17th birthday i was working in a warehouse 8am-6pm filling oil drums and driving folk lift trucks around coming home covered in oil and learning how to survive in the work place full of questionable characters to say the least haha. Wouldnt change it though, it was a fun time and it was definitely character building!!!!! Just made you party that much harder at the wknd


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Sean and Fu your obviously clever guys if your attending college and what not, full credit to you, both bloody strong too. I was 30 in october (still feel 18 though lol) and before my 17th birthday i was working in a warehouse 8am-6pm filling oil drums and driving folk lift trucks around coming home covered in oil and learning how to survive in the work place full of questionable characters to say the least haha. Wouldnt change it though, it was a fun time and it was definitely character building!!!!! Just made you party that much harder at the wknd



nice

a lot of people here haven't worked a job till they finished college...which makes them around 21-22 years old.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 3, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks hey, no right or wrong answer, you just gotta go with what works for you. Good luck with the course.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2010)

It's all about being happy with your life..... if you're not happy, than what's the point?

I am in a reflective mood tonight


----------



## Flathead (Nov 4, 2010)

fufu said:


> lol, I'm 23.
> 
> I am in training to be a licensed massage therapist. It's a 9-month program.


 

I would of guessed you around 30. Solid numbers accross the board!!!


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Different strokes for different folks hey, no right or wrong answer, you just gotta go with what works for you. Good luck with the course.



yes



JerseyDevil said:


> It's all about being happy with your life..... if you're not happy, than what's the point?
> 
> I am in a reflective mood tonight



I agree.

But sometimes one has to endure unhappiness to reach a better state of being happy/content, and this is where life can get confusing.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2010)

Flathead said:


> I would of guessed you around 30. Solid numbers accross the board!!!



thanks dude.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed box squat, 1 second pause on box - 
5x3 185 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
1x5 135 lbs
1x3 225 lbs
1x1 315 lbs
1x1 405 lbs
1x6 405 lbs *PR* (belt on)
1x15 315 lbs *PR* (belt off)

KB Bulgarian squat - 
5x6 each leg x2 60 lb KB

fat bar static holds - 
2x20 second holds with 225 lbs

stretch

What a workout. I was toast after this one. I zombied my way through stretching. I am spent. I had more on the 315 lb deadlift set, but that was already a 3 rep PR, so I will save further PR's for another day. In a way, the reps felt easier as they got along on that set.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 4, 2010)

love the deadlift numbers....405lbs hey, heavy stuff fu


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> love the deadlift numbers....405lbs hey, heavy stuff fu



you should see the 70 year old in my gym pull 720 lbs.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 5, 2010)

fufu said:


> you should see the 70 year old in my gym pull 720 lbs.


 

No way 70 year old pulling 720lbs, im depresed now lol


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2010)

davegmb said:


> No way 70 year old pulling 720lbs, im depresed now lol



You and me both!

Here is him doing 640 lbs.

YouTube - Fred Peterson's 640 lb Dead Lift 4/21/08


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2010)

Holy fuck!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2010)

fufu said:


> You and me both!
> 
> Here is him doing 640 lbs.
> 
> YouTube - Fred Peterson's 640 lb Dead Lift 4/21/08


 
Haha what a beast, but did he have to do it in underpants and vest lol


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha what a beast, but did he have to do it in underpants and vest lol



lol, I think he is one of those guys that just doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

flat bench press - 
5x2 235 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
2x6 x2 100 lb dumb bells *PR*

chin ups (neutral grip) - 
1x10 bw
1x8 bw
1x3 + chains around the neck
1x4 +chains around the neck

mid-height bilateral cable rows -
3x8 #220

overhead cable rope elbow extension - 
2x12 #130

unilateral lateral raises - 
1x15 each side 30 lbs

Success.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2010)

fufu said:


> incline DB bench press -
> 2x6 x2 100 lb dumb bells *PR*
> 
> chin ups (neutral grip) -
> ...


Nice DB inclines! 

Watch those chains around your neck... Don't want to see you be another 'accident',


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice DB inclines!
> 
> Watch those chains around your neck... Don't want to see you be another 'accident',



thanks, they were very tough.

I tend to get some looks with those chains around my neck.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah good Incline DB PR  ive not got stuck into the 100lb DB's yet, takes some going


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Yeah good Incline DB PR  ive not got stuck into the 100lb DB's yet, takes some going



absolutely, it took me years to work up to the 100's. 

Last month I did the 105's on the flat DB press, that was a big milestone for me, finally surpassing the 100's.

When I started I was using the 25's for shaky reps.


----------



## Flathead (Nov 8, 2010)

100+ on DBs is solid!!!


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks FH


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

box squat (w/ belt and wrist wraps) - 
1x2 315 lbs 
1x2 320 lbs
1x2 325 lbs

free back squats (no belt) - 
1x11 275 lbs *PR*

^form was all over the place on these, depth was good, but this was not a pretty set.

trap bar deadlift (first time doing these) -
1x30 225 lbs *PR*
1x20 315 lbs *PR*

ouch

hyper extension - 
3x10 body weight

stretch

Oh man I am feeling it. I only have one more workout of this 4 1/2 week training phase. I have been feeling beat up the past few days. 

Squats felt off today. Honestly, the hardest part of the heavy box squats was sitting back enough. Coming up was fine, but I was having difficulty getting in the groove. 

I was feeling pissed about the squats, so I switched up the rest of my workout and tried trap bar deadlifts for the first time. I wanted to really wear myself down on those. Mission accomplished. Hams, quads, glutes, traps, core, grip, everything was feeling it on those.


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

flat bench press - 
1x12 45
1x6 95
1x5 135
1x1 135
1x1 185
1x1 205
1x1 225
1x1 245
1x1 265 lbs *PR* (belt and wrist wraps)

^my ass came off the bench a tiny bit for a split second.

flat DB bench press - 
3x4 x2 105 lbs *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
4x4 each side 130 lbs *PR*

unilateral KB OHP - 
1x23 left side, 1x25 right arm 45 lb KB

^I rested between sides

high cable rope face pull - 
2x15 #110
1x30 #70

overhead cable rope elbow extension - 
1x10 #140, drop set to:
1x10 #100, drop set to:
1x10 #60

Olympic bar curls -
1x10 85 lbs, drop set to:
1x10 65 lbs, drop set to:
1x10 45 lbs

stretch

I worked hard for that 5 lb PR on the bench press. I finally made some progress there. Despite the ass coming off the bench a little bit, I maintained a good arch and elbow position. It was a grinder of a rep, I wasn't sure if I would make it. 

The rest of the workout I just went for it. Today marks the end of the training phase I was in, now time for 4 days completely off from training.

Weight a couple of weeks ago was 203...so I imagine I am around 204 right now.


----------



## Flathead (Nov 11, 2010)

Dude you were on fire today!Nice work!!


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Dude you were on fire today!Nice work!!



thanks, I was leaving it all at the gym that day. I figured I'd empty my tank since it was my last day before recovery time.


----------



## Flathead (Nov 16, 2010)

fufu said:


> thanks, I was leaving it all at the gym that day. I figured I'd empty my tank since it was my last day before recovery time.


 

What's your plans for deload?


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2010)

Flathead said:


> What's your plans for deload?



I just flat out take 4 days off, I don't go to the gym. It's been working pretty well for me. I find I need to mental break just as much as the physical, when I get in the gym I get all amped up and nervous, even if I am just going to train with light weights. 

Getting out of the gym for a bit helps my mind settle. 

Today I am back to the gym though.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 16, 2010)

fufu said:


> trap bar deadlift (first time doing these) -
> 1x30 225 lbs *PR*
> 1x20 315 lbs *PR*



You did 20 reps at 315?


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> You did 20 reps at 315?



Yeah, it wasn't fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed box squat - 
5x3 185 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
1x5 135
1x3 225 
1x1 315
1x1 405
1x2 440 lbs *PR*
1x10 355 lbs *PR*

KB Bulgarian squat - 
1x16 each leg x2 40 lbs 

ouch

KB walking lunge - 
1x10 each leg x2 25 lbs

stretch

For whatever reason I scrapped my planned deadlift workout and went for a heavy double...probably shouldn't have went for a PR lift today. But, there it is. I had video of today's deadlifting, but my camera's battery power died right before I went to pull, oh well. I felt off on the speed squat. I just couldn't get as focused as I normally do. I'm sure my speed suffered a bit because of that.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2010)

Feel like im always saying this to you, but congratulations on the PR fu, you just keep getting stronger


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Feel like im always saying this to you, but congratulations on the PR fu, you just keep getting stronger



thanks dave, eating like a fat-ass helps for sure though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2010)

fufu said:


> thanks dave, eating like a fat-ass helps for sure though.


 Hey!  No need to call me names!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 16, 2010)

fufu said:


> Yeah, it wasn't fun.



That's impressive. Very nice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2010)

I can only dream of a PR right now.

Awesome work, mang.


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey!  No need to call me names!



Hey, relax, I don't remember calling anyone a dirty old man. 



HeavyBomber said:


> That's impressive. Very nice.



thanks HB, I don't plan those sorts of sets, I just go for them on occasion if I feel mentally strong enough the day I do them.  



soxmuscle said:


> I can only dream of a PR right now.
> 
> Awesome work, mang.



Well you're probably not eating like a fat-ass then! Thanks sox, how are things with you? I haven't seen you pop up on this board in a while.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

flat bench press - 
5x3 225 lbs
1x13 185 lbs *PR*

chin ups - 
variety of different kinds of sets

mid-height bilateral cable rows - 
2x6 #220
1x20 #220

overhead rope elbow extension - 
3x8 #140

lateral raises - 
1x5 each arm 35 lbs drop set to:
1x5 each arm 30 lbs drop set to:
1x5 each arm 25 lbs
1x20 each arm 25 lbs

curls - 
1x6 each arm x2 50 lb DB's
1x4 105 lbs drop set to:
1x4 85 lbs drop set to:
1x4 65 lbs
1x10 65 lbs

stretch

Good day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 19, 2010)

fufu said:


> Well you're probably not eating like a fat-ass then! Thanks sox, how are things with you? I haven't seen you pop up on this board in a while.



I kind of am.  Been getting a sweet tooth lately that mainly involves Steak and Shake milkshakes and Dairy Queen blizzards.  But yes, I'm not eating like I once did by any means.

Is your goal to bulk/gain strength?

Things are good but I've been busy as hell.  I hate my life at the moment.  Having responsibilities (bills) sucks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 19, 2010)

225 is a breeze for you?  Solid.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I kind of am.  Been getting a sweet tooth lately that mainly involves Steak and Shake milkshakes and Dairy Queen blizzards.  But yes, I'm not eating like I once did by any means.
> 
> Is your goal to bulk/gain strength?
> 
> Things are good but I've been busy as hell.  I hate my life at the moment.  Having responsibilities (bills) sucks.



^sounds delicious.

Yeah, I've been putting on weight since last October. I just weighed in at 207 last weekend, which means I've put on 29 lbs in the past year. 

I'm not sure if you are familiar with my training history, but I have been as heavy as 215 in the past. I gave up pure strength training + muscle mass after that and dieted/conditioned down to 178 for submission wrestling. That happened over a year and half where I just mostly trained body weight stuff or with light weights and never touched a barbell. And like I said, last October I've just been eating eating eating and training heavy again. I started setting PR's again a few months ago, before that I was working up to my old strength.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> 225 is a breeze for you?  Solid.



Kind of. I can do sets of 3 all day, but I've never benched over 5 reps with 225. I've failed a couple times trying. My next main bench goal is that make that PR.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Things are good but I've been busy as hell. I hate my life at the moment. Having responsibilities (bills) sucks.


Welcome to the rest of your life Sox 



fufu said:


> I'm not sure if you are familiar with my training history, but I have been as heavy as 215 in the past. I gave up pure strength training + muscle mass after that and dieted/conditioned down to 178 for submission wrestling. That happened over a year and half where I just mostly trained body weight stuff or with light weights and never touched a barbell. And like I said, last October I've just been eating eating eating and training heavy again. I started setting PR's again a few months ago, before that I was working up to my old strength.


I never knew that Fu. You are one strong mofo.


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

box squat - 
1x5 285 lbs
1x5 295 lbs
1x5 305 lbs (belt used here on for squats)
1x5 315 lbs

DB RDL - 
2x10 x2 110 lb dumb bells

body weight hyper extension - 
1x20
1x15
1x10 

stretch

Excellent session. The last set of squats felt the best. I felted totally locked in and snappy.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 145 lbs

modified thick bar floor press (pressing from a dead stop on safety pins each rep) -
1x3 211 lbs
1x3 216 lbs
1x3 221 lbs
1x3 226 lbs
1x3 231 lbs 

flat DB bench press - 
2x12 x2 90 lb dumb bells *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 115 lbs

unilateral KB OHP - 
1x35 each side 30 lb KB

^I rested between sides on the OHP

high cable rope face pull - 
3x12 #100

stretch

Everything felt very good.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 23, 2010)

nice and strong as usual FU


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2010)

davegmb said:


> nice and strong as usual FU



thanks Dave, I just keep drinking milk like a big boy and look what happens!


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2010)

11/26/10 -

foam roll

warm up

speed box squat - 
5x3 195 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
1x2 445 lbs *PR* (belt on)
1x15 325 lbs *PR* (belt off)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
1x5 each leg x2 65 lbs
1x5 each leg x2 70 lbs
1x5 each leg x2 75 lbs

ouch

stretch

Great workout.


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2010)

11/28/10

warm up

flat bench press - 
4x4 225 lbs
1x11 190 lbs *PR*

chin ups - 
1x5 body weight
1x5 +10 lbs
1x5 +15 lbs
1x5 body weight 

seated cable rows - 
2x8 #150
1x10 #150

overhead cable rope elbow extension - 
3x8 #150

stretch

Benching went very well.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 29, 2010)

notice your still doing the bulgarian split squats quite alot, i should do them more often, take alot out of me though


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2010)

davegmb said:


> notice your still doing the bulgarian split squats quite alot, i should do them more often, take alot out of me though



Yeah they are one of the toughest exercises out there. 

From my past experience I have found them to be one of the best assistance exercises for back squats. 

They suck so bad, but the training stimulus from Bulgarian squats is top notch.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you ever feel like free squatting?  One of the things I hated about box squatting was that I felt uncomfortable when the box wasn't there.

That's a nice deadlift BTW.


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Do you ever feel like free squatting?  One of the things I hated about box squatting was that I felt uncomfortable when the box wasn't there.
> 
> That's a nice deadlift BTW.



As of about 6 weeks ago, free squatting was all I did. I have been usually following up my heavy box squats with some free squatting to still get the feel of it.

Funny you mention that, because today I will not be using the box


----------



## Flathead (Nov 30, 2010)

fufu said:


> As of about 6 weeks ago, free squatting was all I did. I have been usually following up my heavy box squats with some free squatting to still get the feel of it.
> 
> Funny you mention that, because today I will not be using the box


 

It does feel weird as hell going from box to no box at all. I personally lose a sence of security without the box there. That's why a couple of weeks leading up to a meet, you go without. Still freaky though.



Your routine looks tuff as hell, FuFu!!! Keep kickin ass!!!


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2010)

Flathead said:


> It does feel weird as hell going from box to no box at all. I personally lose a sence of security without the box there. That's why a couple of weeks leading up to a meet, you go without. Still freaky though.
> 
> 
> 
> Your routine looks tuff as hell, FuFu!!! Keep kickin ass!!!



Yeah it does feel weird, but feeling the rebound out of the hole after weeks of box squatting is awesome.

The training has been tough, but I only train 3 days a week and eat a ton so I can keep the intensity very high most of the time. 

thanks for stopping by FH.


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

free back squats - 
1x10 45
1x8 135
1x3 225
1x3 275
2x6 315 lbs (belt on) *PR*

DB RDL - 
2x10 x2 115 lb dumb bells

hyper extension - 
1x10 +5
1x10 +10
1x10 +15
1x10 +20

stretch

During my squat warm up I was not feeling too confident. 275 felt really heavy for some reason. This isn't the first time I struggled through the warm ups to go on and rip through the working sets. I don't get focused as I should during my warm ups, I guess that is why.

Grip is becoming an issue on the DB RDL's. I was pretty close to dropping the weight on the last set.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 30, 2010)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> foam roll
> 
> ...



WHAT? You actually used a belt?  About time.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2010)

they are some big bad boy DB's your using not suprised the grip is feeling it lol


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> WHAT? You actually used a belt?  About time.



lol


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> they are some big bad boy DB's your using not suprised the grip is feeling it lol



The thing about DB's is that I can't really change the way I hold them. I can use a mixed grip with a barbell, but there isn't much else I can do to make grip easier with DB's besides training my grip.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2010)

Big dumbells though! I dunno about you, but our DB handles also get thicker as they get heavier, which just adds to the ball-ache.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Big dumbells though! I dunno about you, but our DB handles also get thicker as they get heavier, which just adds to the ball-ache.



You know what, I think that may be the case, I'll have to take a closer look.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 150 lbs

modified thick bar floor press - 
5x2 236 lbs (bar is unloaded completely onto safety bars between reps)

DB bench press - 
2x10 x2 95 lb dumb bells *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
4x6 each side 120 lbs *PR*

unilateral KB OHP - 
1x37 each side 35 lb kettlebell

^ I rested between sides

high cable rope facepull - 
2x12 #110
2x12 #120

stretch

Awesome session today. Everything felt good!

The last time I went for max reps with the 35 lb KB was about 6 weeks ago, I beat my old PR by 7 reps today.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 2, 2010)

Well done on getting your PR's


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2010)

fufu says, "thanks!"


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2010)

12/4/10 -

foam roll

warm up 

speed box squats (touch and go) - 
5x3 205 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
1x8 405 lbs *PR*

stretch

Down to business, in and out. Deadlifts felt great. I got a video, but it cut out after the 7th rep and it was on someone else's camera so I don't know if I can get that one up.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

bench press - 
1x6 225 lbs *PR*
1x11 195 lbs *PR*

chin ups - 
1x6 BW
1x6 +10
1x5 +10
1x3 +15
1x3 +20
1x5 BW

medium height bilateral cable row - 
3x8 #240

overhead cable rope elbow extension - 
3x8 #160

lateral raises - 
1x20 each side 25 lbs

Olympic bar curls -
1x10 95 lbs

stretch

Success. I was worried about making that rep PR with 225 because I have attempted 6 reps twice in the past and failed both times. 

If I were to fail on it again...I would be wicked bummed. However, I got it, and pretty decisively at that. The last rep went up very solid. I felt like I had a good shot for another rep too. 

It feels good to be making PR's on the bench press again. I have a hard time progressing it.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah good job on the PR, bench press is a nightmere to make gains on


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, it is an interesting lift.

When I can't lift anymore, I can't lift anymore. 

It seems with squats and deadlifts I can grind out "courageous" reps near the end of a set. You know, those reps that get slower and shakier the further you go. 

With the bench press, one rep I can and one rep I can't. I hit the wall pretty abruptly. Just like my set with 195. The 10th rep went right up no problem, and then 11 was tough as shit and I knew I was done there. Fatigue sets in very quick for me.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

back squat - 
warmed up...something was off.

front squat ATG (calves to hamstrings) - 
1x20 185 lbs *PR*

DB RDL - 
2x10 x2 120 lbs

hyper extension -
1x8 BW
1x8 +10
1x8 +20
1x8 +25
1x8 +30
1x25 BW

stretch

What a strange day in the gym. I was warming up on my back squats and I felt really off. I was all over the place, even with light weight.

I totally lost focus for about 10 minutes trying to decide what to do for squats. I kept putting weight on, taking it off, putting it on. After a while debating what I should do, if anything, I decided to load up 185 lbs for front squats. 

I did a rep with 185, then re-racked it. I just wasn't feeling it. I did another single and I had barely any confidence to continue the set so I re-racked again. Out of my frustration I finally got my mind in the right place and made a 5 rep PR with 185 lbs on the front squat. They felt wicked strong and fast. I had more in me too, but I stopped at 20. 

I haven't touched a front squat in about 3 months...they felt awesome. Front squatw feel so much more natural than back squats for me.

Today was a testament to the importance of the mind in weight lifting.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 9, 2010)

I feel the exact same way about front squats, I love doing them.

That is an insane PR.  It makes me want to go throw 185 on the bar and see how many I could get.

And I totally understand the importance of focus to your training.  A few days ago I just couldn't concentrate doing snatches and decided to quit and get some better work in.  For me as soon as frustration sets in with a lift I feel I'm better off doing something else.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I feel the exact same way about front squats, I love doing them.
> 
> That is an insane PR.  It makes me want to go throw 185 on the bar and see how many I could get.
> 
> And I totally understand the importance of focus to your training.  A few days ago I just couldn't concentrate doing snatches and decided to quit and get some better work in.  For me as soon as frustration sets in with a lift I feel I'm better off doing something else.



Give it a shot, you'll probably be able to do more than you think. Another reason I like front squats is that the weight is so easy to bail if things go wrong. 

Oh yeah, I used to do the Olympic lifts quite a bit, it is very hard to do them without good focus for sure. There is a lot more at stake injury/form wise. You really need to call upon your body for speed, you can't just go through the motions.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 10, 2010)

fufu said:


> Grip is becoming an issue on the DB RDL's. I was pretty close to dropping the weight on the last set.



You use chalk?


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> You use chalk?



Yep, lots of it. 

One of the issues occurring is that the heavier dumb bells have thicker handles, which compounds the difficulty of grip. Gaz told me to look out for that, and it is the case with my gym.

Strangely enough, yesterday's DB RDL's with heavier weight wasn't as much of a grip problem than last week when I posted that comment. If I can consciously focus on gripping hard, I can take my grip a lot further. Sometimes I forget about what I am holding on to and that is when my hands start slipping.

I can grip a lot more with a barbell for obvious reasons, but I really like the feel of the DB RDL, I can get a greater ROM more comfortably and the way the DB's travel just feels better than the "locked up" feeling of a barbell RDL.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah those thick handle dumbbells suck. My gym has both kinds fortunately.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Yeah those thick handle dumbbells suck. My gym has both kinds fortunately.



That's good. Well at least my grip will get stronger.

I refuse to use straps! I've made it this far without them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey fu!  Just updated myself on your latest journal entries.  Greg is right, awesome front squats.  I can relate, I do front squat exclusively now, and you blew me away, lol.

Also, congrats on the 225 x 6 bench!  Yeah, the bench is a weird one.  For me, always the hardest movement to advance, and if you drop off on training, or lose even a little mass, it is the first exercise to let you know it!


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey fu!  Just updated myself on your latest journal entries.  Greg is right, awesome front squats.  I can relate, I do front squat exclusively now, and you blew me away, lol.
> 
> Also, congrats on the 225 x 6 bench!  Yeah, the bench is a weird one.  For me, always the hardest movement to advance, and if you drop off on training, or lose even a little mass, it is the first exercise to let you know it!



thanks jeeder

yeah, I find the exact things occur with my bench press too, such a sensitive lift.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 155 lbs

modified thick bar floor press (bar unloads onto safety pins each rep)- 
3x2 241 lbs
1x2 243.5 lbs
1x2 246 lbs

DB flat bench press - 
2x8 x2 100 lbs *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 125 lbs *PR*

unilateral KB OHP - 
1x31 right arm 40 lb KB
1x29 left arm 40 lb KB

^ I rested between sides

high cable rope face pull - 
4x10 #120

stretch

Great session. Flat DB pressing was very tough.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

speed box squat (quick pause on the box) - 
5x3 215 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
1x4 415 lbs *PR* (belt on)
1x21 325 lbs *PR* (belt off)

stretch

I am fried. I take 4 days off after this Thursday's upper session. I am ready for a nice break from training and class.

On the heavy set of deadlifts I actually forget to go for mixed grip and I did the first rep of 415 with a double over hand grip...which is actually the most I've ever deadlifted with that kind of grip. 

Do note that on that set of 21 deadlifts I wasn't putting much effort into the eccentric part of the lift. I only kept enough tension in my body to allow for proper form on the way down.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice Sumo deadlift!


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks DB


----------



## davegmb (Dec 14, 2010)

you must have great grip to be pulling that weight, grip is letting me down at the minute


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> you must have great grip to be pulling that weight, grip is letting me down at the minute



Picking up heavy dumb bells and just holding them for a long time (20-60 seconds) always helps in my experience.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2010)

Today -

warm up

flat bench press - 
3x4 235 lbs *PR*

incline DB bench press - 
1x18 x2 70 lb dumb bells *PR*

chin ups - 
1x4 BW
1x4 +30
1x4 +20
1x4 +10

mid-height bilateral cable row - 
3x8 #250

overhead cable rope elbow extension - 
3x8 #170

lateral raises - 
1x20 each side 30 lbs
1x10 each side 15 lbs
1x10 each side 10 lbs

^very little rest between these sets of lateral raises, ~20 seconds

alternating DB curls -
1x10 each arm x2 40 lb dumb bells
1x10 each arm x2 27.5 lb dumb bells

stretch

Bench felt strong. Time for a rest period, mmmmmm.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

Your bench is really moving up....


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your bench is really moving up....



Yeah, it has been. This is a relatively new thing for my barbell bench press.

I've been focusing on higher rep work and training my sticking point..it seems to have been working.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

fufu said:


> Yep, lots of it.
> 
> One of the issues occurring is that the heavier dumb bells have thicker handles, which compounds the difficulty of grip. Gaz told me to look out for that, and it is the case with my gym.
> 
> ...


 


HeavyBomber said:


> Yeah those thick handle dumbbells suck. My gym has both kinds fortunately.


 


fufu said:


> That's good. Well at least my grip will get stronger.
> 
> I refuse to use straps! I've made it this far without them.


 
Wow, you really got magnificent grip powers.  LOL  Mines suck, but I've been using straps for eva and chalk cuz' my hands sweat so much.  Plus I figure girls don't need to have thick forearms.  lol  But even then, I still fear the larger db's because the handles are bigger and my hands are so tiny.  Need to advance to 85's for SLDL and not sure when I'm gonna make that move.

Keep it up!


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2010)

12/26/10

bench press - 
3x5 205 lbs

chin ups - 
1x5 +10, pronated grip
1x5 +10, neutral grip
1x5 +10 supinated grip

unilateral DB rows - 
3x10 each side 100 lbs

barbell OHP - 
3x10 95 lbs

10 minutes of intervals on incline treadmill


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Wow, you really got magnificent grip powers.  LOL  Mines suck, but I've been using straps for eva and chalk cuz' my hands sweat so much.  Plus I figure girls don't need to have thick forearms.  lol  But even then, I still fear the larger db's because the handles are bigger and my hands are so tiny.  Need to advance to 85's for SLDL and not sure when I'm gonna make that move.
> 
> Keep it up!



Thanks for the kind words, and good luck with your grip training. It is easy to forget about training it!


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2010)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

hang clean (above the knee) - 
1x10 45 lbs
1x6 95 lbs
5x3 135 lbs

speed box squat - 
4x3 185 lbs (1 second pause on box)

speed bench press - 
5x3 150 lbs

half kneeling sequential lift - 
2x10 each side #40

plank - 
2x30 seconds

towel chin ups - 
2x6 BW

towel static holds - 
1x30 seconds BW

CoC trainer -
2x12 each hand

TFL stretch/activation

stretch

I switched my program up pretty drastically. I getting bored of power lifting workouts and right now my main goal is to be more well rounded in physical ability. Power, conditioning, body weight strength, stability etc. I also need to fix a lot of my movement patterns that I ignored for too long and have been giving me pain.

So right now this is my basic template, but I'll probably be tweaking it - 

workout I - upper body strength training
workout II - power, core stability, grip, corrective work
workout III - lower body strength training
workout IV - hip + shoulder stability, power endurance, conditioning type stuff


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 28, 2010)

Just dropping by to say "hi" and to ask u what CoC trainer means?


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2010)

Supplementcave said:


> Just dropping by to say "hi" and to ask u what CoC trainer means?



Captain of Crush grip device

YouTube - Captains of crush #3 closed 3 reps

(not my video)

Resistance from low to high -

guide
sport
trainer
#1
#2
#3
#4


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

fufu said:


> Thanks for the kind words, and good luck with your grip training. It is easy to forget about training it!


 
Thanks, but I've given up on grip training.  I've got forearm tendonitis on both arms.  lol  The straps really do help me.

But I did get over the fear of the thicker handles.  I grabbed the 90's last night and did rows.  Pretty happy about that.  

Have a great week!


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 28, 2010)

fufu said:


> Captain of Crush grip device
> 
> YouTube - Captains of crush #3 closed 3 reps
> 
> ...



I didn't know that is what they were called. I have some but they are not labeled like those. Mine start at 100lbs and move up in 50lb increments, they go up to 350lbs. I struggle with the 250's for reps and can't even begin to mess w/ the 300's.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2010)

Supplementcave said:


> I didn't know that is what they were called. I have some but they are not labeled like those. Mine start at 100lbs and move up in 50lb increments, they go up to 350lbs. I struggle with the 250's for reps and can't even begin to mess w/ the 300's.



Captain of Crush is the specific brand of that kind of gripper.

Lots of companies make ones that look pretty much the exact same.

Ironmind's CoC is often regarded as the best when it comes to producing those kinds of gripper due to durability and regulation of tensions in their grippers.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Thanks, but I've given up on grip training.  I've got forearm tendonitis on both arms.  lol  The straps really do help me.
> 
> But I did get over the fear of the thicker handles.  I grabbed the 90's last night and did rows.  Pretty happy about that.
> 
> Have a great week!



If you don't mind me asking, how did your tendonitis come about?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 30, 2010)

Hows your Christmas been youngster? what you got planned for new year, it must be a good party if your at college im imagining something that American Pie would be proud of lol?!


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hows your Christmas been youngster? what you got planned for new year, it must be a good party if your at college im imagining something that American Pie would be proud of lol?!



lol, I'm home for the Holidays, no crazy parties for me. Christmas has been a much needed break. 

Maybe a bit of herbal therapy is in order though, for new years!

Happy holidays to you and your wife.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2010)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

front squat - 
_1x10 45 lbs
1x5 135 lbs_
1x5 185 lbs
1x3 205 lbs
3x1 225 lbs
1x5 185 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
_1x5 135 lbs
1x3 225 lbs
1x1 315 lbs_
1x5 365 lbs
2x5 315 lbs (DOH grip)

DB Bulgarian squats -
2x10 each leg x2 25 lbs

treadmill - 
15.0 grade incline, 3.5 speed, 10 minutes
5 minute cool down

stretch

Wow, I felt stupid weak on the deadlift today. I though 365 was going to be a piece of cake! That is what happens when you take time off, then get sick and have to take more time off, and end up not training any heavy lower body for 2 weeks.

Oh well, absolute strength isn't my only goal anymore. But, It is pretty depressing considering I was pulling 405 for 8 a month ago.

Front squatting felt pretty good. I didn't push it in that lift, I had a lot more in me. It has been a while since I front squatted besides that one 20 rep set a few weeks ago.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 30, 2010)

fufu said:


> and end up not training any heavy lower body for 2 weeks.



Heh, It's been almost 2 weeks since I trained upper body... Most because of holiday schedules being shifted around. Sunday will be my first upper body session in 2 weeks.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2011)

Seanp156 said:


> Heh, It's been almost 2 weeks since I trained upper body... Most because of holiday schedules being shifted around. Sunday will be my first upper body session in 2 weeks.



Coming back after long breaks can be depressing, lol.

Good luck.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2011)

Today - power endurance

warm up

power circuit (all exercises done as forceful as possible) - RI 60 seconds
36 lb KB swing
chin up (BW)
push up (BW)
65 lb KB standing unilateral row
36 lb KB unilateral OHP

5 sets
I started with 1 rep each exercise, then increased 1 rep to all exercises each following set.
So I ended with 5 reps each exercise on the last set. 


Turkish get-up - 
3 reps each side w/ 36 lb KB, no rest between reps/sides

ab wheel roll outs - RI 60 seconds 
3x5, body weight

chin ups - RI 60 seconds
1x8 BW
1x4 BW
1x2 BW

push ups - RI 60 seconds
1x10 BW
1x15 BW
1x20 BW

CoC #1 - 
5x3 each hand

KB swings - RI 75 seconds
1x30 36 lb KB
1x20 36 lb KB
1x10 36 lb KB

stretch

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2011)

My abs are so sore, I think roll outs are the culprit.

I casually extended my torso last night and the soreness was so acute and sudden that the pain actually made me dizzy.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2011)

Today (upper strength) - 

warm up

flat bench press - 
3x3 215 lbs

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 x2 90 lb DB's

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +15 lbs (pronated, neutral, then supinated grip each following set, respectively)

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each side 105 lbs

barbell OHP - 
2x10 105 lbs 

treadmill - 
10 minutes per mile pace, 1 mile ran

stretch, then a bit of hip mobility

I'm not lifting as heavy as I have been, but pure strength is no longer my one and only goal. Training is refreshing and enjoyable once again. I also don't feel like I have been beat the hell up after every workout.

I also started a new meal plan today. 3200 calories a day, with a general decrease in carbs/shit food and an increase in vegetables and legumes. It is nothing fancy. I'll still be eating a ton of protein. I have two factors involved in the way I shape this diet - pragmatism and health. 

I'd rather not spend so much time and energy eating. I am pretty tired of eating 4500-5000 calories a day and I haven't felt true hunger in months, probably about a year to be honest. Now that my training goals are different, this new caloric range will suit me fine. I'll probably lose weight, but that is ok with me.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah training to your maximum every time is tough, my back hurts all week after deadlifts, thinking of changing them to rack pulls soon just to go easy on my lower back.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> yeah training to your maximum every time is tough, my back hurts all week after deadlifts, thinking of changing them to rack pulls soon just to go easy on my lower back.



What kind of pain do you have during full range of motion deadlifts been giving you?

Are you talking about muscle soreness or something else?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2011)

fufu said:


> What kind of pain do you have during full range of motion deadlifts been giving you?
> 
> Are you talking about muscle soreness or something else?


 

Yeah just DOMS, im fine doing the lift and usually the day after that but by day 3 my lower back and my hamstrings are very stiff


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2011)

Good to hear, I was hoping you weren't training through some sort of abnormal pain.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2011)

Today (power) - 

foam roll
warm up

hang power clean - 
1x10 45 lbs
1x6 95 lbs
1x3 133 lbs
5x3 148 lbs (strange number because I was using bumper plates which were standardized in kilograms, not pounds)

speed box squat (1 second pause on box) - 
4x3 195 lbs

speed bench press - 
4x3 155 lbs

half kneeling sequential lift - 
2x8 each side #50

plank -
2x55 seconds BW

towel chin ups - 
2x7 BW

towel hang - 
1x40 seconds BW

CoC trainer - 
2x15 each hand 

stretch

Good day. Everything went nicely. I have been doing a lot of soft tissue work and stretching on my TFL and glute med as well as doing hip mobility drills, it really seems to be helping my squat movement.

Strangely enough, towel chin ups feel like a more natural pull than using a bar.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2011)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

front squat - 
1x5 195 lbs
1x3 215 lbs
3x1 235 lbs
1x5 195 lbs

sumo deadlift (DOH grip all sets) - 
3x5 325 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
2x10 each leg x2 30 lbs

hyper extension - 
1x8 BW
3x8 +10 lbs

played w/ some KB swings

treadmill intervals - 
warm up
incline: 15.0, speed: 5.5 20 seconds on, 20 seconds off, 5 times through
cool down

stretch

Good session. Nothing too heavy, but it felt good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey fu... your front squats are awesome!


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2011)

ty JD, I'm getting back into the feel of them, I do quite enjoy them!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ hahaha


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ hahaha



Could one even be more random if they tried? These spammers are incorrigible.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2011)

Today (upper strength) - 

foam roll
warm up

flat bench press - 
3x3 225 lbs

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +20 lbs (pronated, neutral then supinated grip, respectively)

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side 110 lbs

treadmill running - 
pace: 8:57 minutes per mile, 1 mile ran.

stretch

I discovered how to get better hip drive today...it really made a difference benching. Instead of bridging as hard as I can just on the way up on the bench, I keep that same tension when I bring the bar down. It is probably how you're supposed to do it...lol, just took me this long to figure it out.


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2011)

Today - 

tennis ball on TFL and glute med
foam roll
warm up

power hang clean -
1x10 45 lbs
1x6 89 lbs
1x3 133 lbs
1x1 155
5x3 160 lbs

speed box squat (1 second pause on box) - 
4x3 205 lbs

speed bench press - 
4x3 160 lbs

half kneeling sequential lift - 
2x8 each side #60

plank - 
2x65 seconds BW

towel chin ups - 
2x8 BW

CoC #1 -
5x4 closes each hand 

hyperextension - 
3x8 +15 lbs

stretch


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2011)

forgot to add this in, I did it at the end of the workout - 

circuit w/ 30 lb KB - RI 60 seconds
10 swings
10 goblet squats
10 unilateral OHP each side
10 unilateral row each side
10 push ups

3 rounds


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2011)

hola, welcome to my humble journal abode. 

Join date 2001 eh?


----------



## fufu (Jan 15, 2011)

Today (lower strength) - 

foam roll
tennis ball rolling/stretching on TFL and glute medius
warm up

front squat -
1x10 45 lbs
1x5 135 lbs
1x3 185 lbs (this was last warm up set)
1x5 205 lbs
1x3 225 lbs
3x1 245 lbs
1x5 205 lbs

sumo deadlift DOH grip - 
3x5 335 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
2x10 each side x2 35 lbs

treadmill - 
incline 15.0, speed 5.5
intervals: 20 seconds on, 20 seconds off, 10 times through
1 minute straight at speed 6.0, same incline

stretch

Good session, grip was slipping a bit on deadlifts, but I managed to use DOH for all reps and sets without dropping the bar. Front squats felt very good.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2011)

fufu said:


> hola, welcome to my humble journal abode.
> 
> Join date 2001 eh?



Yep ... been a while.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2011)

fufu said:


> front squat -
> 1x10 45 lbs
> 1x5 135 lbs
> 1x3 185 lbs (this was last warm up set)
> ...


And here I was excited about doing 195 for 7


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> And here I was excited about doing 195 for 7



Numbers are just numbers. 

As long as we are training hard and making progress, we are all in the same boat. 

Thanks though.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2011)

Today - 

Well, I am snowed in. We didn't get a ton of snow, only about 6 inches, but it is really icy sleety snow and the roads are pretty bad. I went to the grocery store about 5 minutes away on the main plowed road and I was sliding even then.

So, home gym session. I did a bunch of stuff. It was more of a fun meditative workout. I didn't count reps on a lot of stuff. 

Some of the stuff I did with kettlebells, bands, BW and a weighted vest - 

Turkish get ups
hip extension bridge variations
overhead squats
weighted squats
push ups
plank push ups
plank variations
KB swings
rows
single leg stuff
anti-rotation stability exercises

I ended with this - 

CoC #1 - 
5x5 closes each hand

50 squats w/ 20 lb weighted vest
rest 20 seconds
30 BW push ups
rest 20 seconds
60 bilateral rows w/ 65 lb KB

stretch

Heart rate was up there pretty much the whole time. I made it challenging. The end was obvious really tough. I felt pretty sick after that.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice work Fu, good improv


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2011)

Today (upper strength) - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x3 230 lbs

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 x2 100 lbs

weighted chin ups - 
3x6 +10 (pronated, neutral and supinated grip, each respective set)

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side 115 lbs

treadmill run - 
incline: 0.0
pace: 8:00 minutes per mile
distance ran: 1 mile

^hey, not a bad mile time for a 200 lb weight lifter. Not great either, though. 

stretch

I felt sluggish hefting those heavy weights around. I only make lifting more difficult if I "go through the motions" and don't concentrate on forcefully completing every rep. Chin ups and DB benching went well, however.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice work fu.  How much do you weight these days?


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice work fu.  How much do you weight these days?



200 lbs of man meat.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 21, 2011)

fufu said:


> 200 lbs of man meat.



Lightweight.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2011)

Seanp156 said:


> Lightweight.



I know right.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2011)

Today (power) - 

warm up

power hang clean - 
5x3 170 lbs

speed box squat (3 second pause on box)- 
4x3 185 lbs

speed bench press - 
4x5 145 lbs

half kneeling sequential lift - 
2x12 each side #40

towel chin ups - 
1x10 BW

CoC #1 - 
5x6 closes each hand 

kettlebell complex (45 lb KB used) - RI 90 seconds
20 reps swing
20 reps goblet squat
RI
15 reps swing
15 reps goblet squat
RI
10 reps swing
10 reps goblet squat
RI 
5 reps swing
5 reps goblet squat

plank - 
2x75 seconds BW

stretch

I felt really good today...it was nice. All the exercises felt very fluid. I've been spending a lot of time strengthening my left hip extensors/lateral rotators/abducters and stretching/relaxing my hip flexors/medial rotators/adducters. When I finally broke my squat technique down I noticed I was leaning heavily to the right for a variety of reasons. Its improving, I'm feeling more stabilized/stronger on the left right.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow thats a workout you dont often see, great work fu


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Wow thats a workout you dont often see, great work fu



thank, I've switched up my "program", I'm going for more well-rounded abilities.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2011)

Today (lower strength) - 

warm up

front squat -
1x10 45
1x6 135
1x1 185 (warm up ends here)
1x5 215 lbs
1x3 235 lbs
3x1 255 lbs
1x5 215 lbs

sumo deadlift DOH grip - 
3x5 345 lbs

Bulgarian squat -
2x10 each leg x2 40 lbs, ouch

hyper extension - 
3x8 +20 lbs

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 6.0
20 seconds on, 20 second off, 10 times through
cool down

stretch

Very tough but very enjoyable session today.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2011)

That's a fantastic front squat.  I've been killing the behind the back, ass to the ground squats but I think I'm going to add in some light front squat work following my heavy portion, replacing the extensions I've been doing.

Light front squats and light barbell step-ups seem to work best for me.

Keep up the good work, my friend!


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Sox, let me know how those front squats go.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 25, 2011)

fufu said:


> Today (lower strength) -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...



Amazing front squats and deadlifts! Your 1RM on deads would probably be 2x BW or very close to I'm thinking. Awesome program.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Amazing front squats and deadlifts! Your 1RM on deads would probably be 2x BW or very close to I'm thinking. Awesome program.



thanks

I deadlifted 405x8 a couple months ago at 205 lbs, I think my 1RM was around 480-500 at the time. Since then I've been not eating nearly as much and tapered my intensity back and lifting more for health and over all ability. I'm sure I could still pull a x2 BW right now though.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2011)

Today (upper strength) - 

warm up

flat bench press - 
3x2 235 lbs

flat DB bench press - 
3x7 x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +15 lbs (pronated, neutral and supinated grip, each respective set)

high cable facepull - 
2x10 #100

treadmill run - 
incline: none
speed: 6:58 minutes/per mile pace
1 mile ran

^that was fucking hard

stretch

I hadn't done any running up to 4 weeks ago, and today I ran a sub 7 minute mile pace. I think I'm doing pretty good in that respect. I like running, but I get sick of it quick. Anything more than 1 mile is _boring_.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice quick workout like it, chest and back together hurts, i tried it for a while was tough


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice quick workout like it, chest and back together hurts, i tried it for a while was tough



I remember feeling the same when I first started pushing/pulling on the same days, but I've been doing it for so damn long I don't think twice about it anymore.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2011)

fufu said:


> treadmill run -
> incline: none
> speed: 6:58 minutes/per mile pace
> 1 mile ran
> ...


Good job on that!  I rarely run, but the last mile I tried on a treadmill was 11:00 min/mile 

Hard to imagine that back in the day I did the Dayton River Corridor Classic (half marathon) averaging 6:52 for 13.1 miles!


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good job on that!  I rarely run, but the last mile I tried on a treadmill was 11:00 min/mile
> 
> Hard to imagine that back in the day I did the Dayton River Corridor Classic (half marathon) averaging 6:52 for 13.1 miles!



That is a great 1/2 marathon time. I imagine you used to take running pretty seriously.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2011)

fufu said:


> That is a great 1/2 marathon time. I imagine you used to take running pretty seriously.


Oh lord yes.  Ran 32-36 miles a week, until the pounding on my spine took its toll.  Back then I used to do a 10 miler every Saturday in the summer. I looked like a death camp survivor, and my resting pulse rate was 42 bpm!


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Oh lord yes.  Ran 32-36 miles a week, until the pounding on my spine took its toll.  Back then I used to do a 10 miler every Saturday in the summer. I looked like a death camp survivor, and my resting pulse rate was 42 bpm!



When did you start leaning towards strength training?


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2011)

Today (power) -

warm up

jump squat - 
5x5 BW

plyo push up - 
5x5 BW

chin ups - 
6x5 (pronated, neutral and supinated grips used twice through, respectively)

bottom position squat forward presses (stability exercise)
5x5 25 lbs
coupled w/
CoC #1 - 
5x7 closes each hand

push ups - 
2x10 +50 lbs
1x20 BW

squat circuit - RI 2 minutes
1x10 +50 lb sandbag
1x10 +25 lb sandbag
1x10 BW
1x10 lunges each leg x2 10 lb sandbags (one held in each hand)
2 rounds

quadruped lumbar stability exercises

stretch

Done.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

fufu said:


> When did you start leaning towards strength training?


I developed some disk problems causing numbness on one side of my body. Mainly scrotum, butt and right leg. The doctor told me I need to give up running and possibly take up weight training. At the time I thought "fuck you, I'm not giving up", but the problem got worse and I had to cease running. Back then I could eat pizza and drink beer all day and still lose weight. Needless to say I ballooned up in weight, so I decided to give weight training a try, and fell in love with it. 

Funny, a few years back I saw an orthopedic doctor about the arthritis in my elbows. While reviewing the xrays he told me the problem is only going to get worse with time, as it is basically an overuse issue. He said "if it were me, I'd give up the weight training and take up running". I told the story above and we both just laughed... I have learned to deal with the arthritis by reducing volume, and avoiding certain movements, or cycling them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

On your push ups do you have someone put the weight on your back?


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> On your push ups do you have someone put the weight on your back?



I put a sandbag in my backpack and get to it.


----------



## Flathead (Jan 31, 2011)

This new routine looks nuts!!! Nice work!


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2011)

Flathead said:


> This new routine looks nuts!!! Nice work!



I've tapered off the really consistent heavy lifting, but it's been fun.


----------



## Flathead (Feb 1, 2011)

fufu said:


> I've tapered off the really consistent heavy lifting, but it's been fun.


 

It's nice to mix things up everyonce in awhile.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2011)

Flathead said:


> It's nice to mix things up everyonce in awhile.



How is training going for you?


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2011)

Today - 

tennis ball/stretching/activation on TFL

warm up

front squat - 
1x5 225 lbs
1x3 245 lbs

warmed up on deadlifts and stopped.

I cut both front squats and deadlifts off today. I just flatlined on motivation. Something is up with me and I just didn't give a shit about the workout.

treadmill intervals -
incline: 15.0
speed: 6.5
20 seconds on, 20 seconds off, 10 times through
active recovery for about 3 minutes
1 minute straight w/ 15.0 incline and 7.0 speed
cool down

played around with Turkish get ups, overhead squats and overhead lunges.

stretch

Super stressed with all the snow, school and bad drivers. I'm getting a break tomorrow for 9 days so that will be nice. Hopefully I can get my motivation back because I don't remember the last time I just quit on a workout like that. Been feeling pretty strung out as of late.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2011)

I did a home workout the other day -

weighted chin ups - 
6x3 +20 lbs (pronated, neutral supinated grips rotated)
1x5 BW

weighted push ups - 
5x10 +20  lbs

some other shit


----------



## Flathead (Feb 3, 2011)

Shit happens, no big deal. I've skipped out after my core work before, do to lack of motivation. That's when I remind myself; "If it was easy, everyone would be doing it"


----------



## davegmb (Feb 3, 2011)

sounds like you need a couple of weeks off and find a new program that excites you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, take a couple of weeks off and do a new program or set some new goals to focus on.  You'll come back more motivated then ever.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2011)

fufu said:


> thanks guys


 
so whats the plan?

lifted sum style today on the deadlift and felt really good esp on the lower back


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

hang power clean - 
5x2 185 lbs

^hang cleans felt great

flat DB bench press - 
3x6 x2 95 lbs

weighted chin ups - 
1x3 +10 lbs (pronated grip)
1x3 +15 lbs (pronated grip)
1x3 +20 lbs (pronated grip)
1x3 +25 lbs (neutral grip)
1x3 +30 lbs (neutral grip)
1x3 +35 lbs (neutral grip)
I may have gone up to +40 for another set, but I don't remember
2x6 BW (supinated grip)

4 sets of lumbar stability stuff coupled with
CoC #1 - 4x8 closes each hand

treadmill run - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 6 minute per mil pace
1 mile ran, broken into x3 1/3 miles w/ 3 minutes walking recovery between

push ups - 
3x20 BW

facepulls - 
3x12 #100

stretch

Success.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> so whats the plan?
> 
> lifted sum style today on the deadlift and felt really good esp on the lower back



Well I am on a week break right now (from class) and I trained a couple days ago. The training went very well, I think I just needed a break from the city and school. I am now back in rural country land and it is good medicine. 

I actually going to go do a home workout in the basement soon. (roads are pretty shitty with all the snow)


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2011)

The last workout I posted was actually from 2/5/11, not today.

This is today's - (today is a bit of a buffer workout since the roads are bad for today's originally planned heavy lifting)

warm up

Turkish get ups and KB overhead single arm squats

^ I did a bunch of the above with a 35 lb KB, I didn't count reps, I just made sure everything I did was quality.

quadruped position lumbar stability drills - 
bunch of reps and sets

power endurance complex - 3 minute RI
10 swings
10 squats
5 lunges each leg
10 swings

1st round w/ 35 lb KB
2nd round w/ 65 lb KB
3rd round w/ 65 lb KB and 20 lb weighted vest

chin ups - 
1x8 neutral grip
1x8 supinated grip

stretch


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad to see your motivation is back


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2011)

Today - (lower strength)

warm up

front squat - 
1x10 45 lbs
1x8 135 lbs
1x8 185 lbs
1x3 195, 205, 215 lbs
1x8 185 lbs

sumo deadlift DOH grip - 
3x8 315 lbs

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0 
speed: 7.0 
20 seconds on, 20 seconds off 
10 times through

Tough session.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 12, 2011)

fufu said:


> Today - (lower strength)
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


 
I like this, just two tough exercises. No way could i do double overhand grip with 315lbs, good grip strength


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

fufu said:


> chin ups -
> 1x8 neutral grip
> 1x8 supinated grip



My favorite back movement has to be chins. Not a strong movement for me at all, but I enjoy this one the most.

Great journal, fu.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I like this, just two tough exercises. No way could i do double overhand grip with 315lbs, good grip strength



I like to keep things simple and effective.

Using fat bars in the past really helped my standard Olympic bar grip. I'm kind of surprised how much it helped.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> My favorite back movement has to be chins. Not a strong movement for me at all, but I enjoy this one the most.
> 
> Great journal, fu.



Thanks CJ.

They are a tough breed and take a lot of consistency to get good at. Great training benefits thouugh.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Fu mister its been awhile, how have you been?


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2011)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey Fu mister its been awhile, how have you been?



It's going well Brutus.

What's up? How is training going?


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

hang power clean - 
1x10 45 lbs
1x6 95 lbs
2x5 135 lbs
3x3 135 lbs 

^just light technique work

flat DB bench press - 
1x8 x2 90 lbs
1x4 x2 90 lbs
2x8 x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - 
1x2 +10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35 lbs (neutral grip)
1x2 +40, 45, 50 lbs (supinated grip)

unilateral DB rows - 
3x10 each side 80 lbs

barbell complex  w/ 65 lbs - RI 90 seconds
front squat
RDL
OHP
row

round I - 5 reps each
round II - 8 reps each
round III - 10 reps each 

^just something relatively easy to get the heart rate up

stretch

Done.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 13, 2011)

fufu said:


> It's going well Brutus.
> 
> What's up? How is training going?



I have fallen in love with strength training once again. The westside template is my drug right now. Looks like your training is almost about full body health, and function. Last time i was here you were really getting into the Bjj training, and the conditioning aspects.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2011)

Brutus_G said:


> I have fallen in love with strength training once again. The westside template is my drug right now. Looks like your training is almost about full body health, and function. Last time i was here you were really getting into the Bjj training, and the conditioning aspects.



Yeah right now I am not worrying about making the big 1-rep lifts. Although strength is still a big priority at the moment. I actually just started training like this a few weeks ago. I was training for pure strength again for about a year and made a lot of PR's, but I am in school for massage therapy. It's pretty physical so I want to be avoiding injuries. Right now I am training a lot of those little weak areas that I liked to ignore in the past.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

hang power clean - 
1x10 45 lbs
1x6 89 lbs
1x3 135 lbs
1x1 155, 175, 185 lbs
5x2 195 lbs

unilateral KB push press -
5x3 each side 50 lbs

^ these were easy and fast, but I want to get my technique down.

body weight chin ups - 
3x8 w/ supinated grip

core stability circuit - RI ~60-90 seconds
qdrp hip extension one side
qdrp hip extension other side
qdrp hip / contralateral shoulder extension one side
qdrp hip / contralateral shoulder extension other side
side plank one side
side plank other side
regular plank
10 push ups

5 second hold for everything except push ups
5 rounds

CoC #1 - 
4x9 closes each hand

45 lb kettlebell complex - RI 60 seconds
5 swings
5 goblet squats
5 goblet lunges each leg

5 rounds

stretch

Success.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2011)

Today - (lower strength)

warm up

front squat - 
_1x10 45 lbs
1x8 135 lbs
1x1 185 lbs_
1x8 195 lbs
1x3 205, 215, 225 lbs
1x8 195 lbs

sumo deadlift DOH grip - 
2x8 325 lbs

weighted hyper extension - 
3x8 +25 lbs

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 7.5
20 seconds on, 20 seconds off, 6 times through

stretch

A very tough workout, but I felt very focused throughout. Grip was barely there in the last rep of both deadlift sets.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 17, 2011)

fufu said:


> They are a tough breed and take a lot of *consistency* to get good at. Great training benefits thouugh.



Best word right there. I have to work on that.


----------



## mark32 (Feb 17, 2011)

sounds good


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 135 lbs

flat DB bench press - 
2x4 x2 100 lbs
1x4 x2 80 lbs (was going to go for high reps but I was spent)

weighted chin ups - 
4x5 +20 lbs
1x5 BW

unilateral DB row -
3x10 each side 85 lbs

lumbar stability stuff

stretch

Done.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 20, 2011)

The numbers are looking great, fufu. Your hang clean is awesome.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

You training for strength? Those are some pretty heavy sumo deads


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 20, 2011)

Well good luck with your schooling buddy. Now when you get sore from heavy lifting you can get those free massages.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You training for strength? Those are some pretty heavy sumo deads



Right now I am trying to maintain my strength while building up some other abilities like body weight strength, power, power/strength endurance and basic conditioning. I am also working on fixing strength imbalances and some poor movement patterns I have developed over the years.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2011)

Brutus_G said:


> Well good luck with your schooling buddy. Now when you get sore from heavy lifting you can get those free massages.



Yes those free massages are nice...


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2011)

Phineas said:


> The numbers are looking great, fufu. Your hang clean is awesome.



Thanks P. I used to do them all the time, very fun exercise. They feel great when you hit a perfect rep.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

hang power clean - 
1x10 45 lbs
1x6 95 lbs
1x3 135 lbs
1x2 155, 175 lbs
1x1 185, 195 lbs
5x2 205 lbs (all of the hang cleans at 205 lbs were full hang cleans except for 2 reps, I caught them all very well though, I whacked myself in the throat most every rep)

chin ups (supinated grip) - 
2x10 body weight

CoC #1 -
2x10 closes each hand

stretch

Done. Rough past few days so today was all about meat and potatoes. I was wondering when I would not be able to continue catching the cleans in the power stance, today was the day. Time to lessen the weight and ramp back up again.


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2011)

Today - (lower strength)

warm up

front squat - 
_1x10 45 lbs
1x8 135 lbs
1x1 185 lbs_
2x8 205 lbs

sumo deadlift DOH grip - 
2x8 335 lbs

weighted hyper extension - 
3x8 +30 lbs

stretch

Done. Deadlifts felt great, front squats were very hard.


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

speed bench press - 
5x3 140 lbs

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up -
4x5 +25 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side 90 lbs

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 8.0
20 seconds on, 20 seconds off, 6 times through

stretch

I am toast. Taking 3-4 days off, then back for another phase of progression. While those incline intervals were short, they really sucked the energy out of me. Afterward I was feeling like I couldn't breath fast enough and my lungs felt constricted...scary feeling. All is well though. 

I've dropped about 10 lbs in the past 8 weeks, on purpose of course. Right now I am around 195 lbs. I always feel best around 185-195 lbs. Chin ups have improved a lot in the past few months, at least as chin ups go. Strength has dropped some, but I feel I've maintained it pretty well considering the circumstances.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

hang power clean - 
_1x10 45 lbs
1x6 95 lbs
1x3 135 lbs
1x1 145, 155 lbs_
5x3 165 lbs

chin ups - 
4x7 body weight (first 2 sets neutral grip, last 2 supinated grip)

CoC #1 - 
5x3 w/ 2 second isometric hold each rep

hyper extension - 
4x15 body weight

I stretched between sets.

Done. Good workout. Power cleans felt very snappy. I didn't have a lot of time to train today in the gym so I cut some things out and stretched between sets.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2011)

Today (lower strength) - 

warm up

front squat -
_1x10 45 lbs
1x8 135 lbs
1x3 185 lbs_
5x3 205 lbs

sumo deadlift DOH grip - 
_1x5 135 lbs
1x3 225 lbs
1x1 315 lbs_
5x3 335 lbs

body weight power endurance complex - RI 3 minutes
10 squats
5 jump squats
10 lunges each leg (20 total)
5 jump lunges each leg (10 total)

3 round

stretch

Front squats went very smoothly. Deadlifts were harder than expected, but I usually feel weak in the deadlift the first day back after a break.

The complex was tough. My legs are fried.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice looking workout, those are some heavy deads.


----------



## faller (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow I remember when this journal started! Still going strong! 

That is all, just saying, carry on


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice looking workout, those are some heavy deads.



Thanks dude. I keep feeling like the deadlifts aren't that heavy, even though they feel it!

Several months ago I was deadlifting way more, but I've lost some decent mass since then and my training program has changed a lot too. I have to get over my ego and not get so concerned with my old numbers.

I have to remind myself, I'm doing this more for health now, and not just for big numbers.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2011)

faller said:


> Wow I remember when this journal started! Still going strong!
> 
> That is all, just saying, carry on



I've made a lot of changes over the years and focused my work in different areas, but yep, I'm still training! Thanks for stopping in. I don't really want to ever stop.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 6, 2011)

fufu said:


> I have to get over my ego and not get so concerned with my old numbers.


Ya I hear you man, I am making decent progress but every time I get a PR I always think about how I was stronger at 16 years old than I am now at 21 and that shit sucks. But I'm gonna make a come back so I just have to be patient.


----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Ya I hear you man, I am making decent progress but every time I get a PR I always think about how I was stronger at 16 years old than I am now at 21 and that shit sucks. But I'm gonna make a come back so I just have to be patient.



Yeah, it just takes time. Consistency is huge. Look at Sean's journal. He has been sticking with the strength goals for a long time and he is putting up big numbers. Nothing fancy he did, just hard work.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 7, 2011)

fufu said:


> Yeah, it just takes time. Consistency is huge. Look at Sean's journal. He has been sticking with the strength goals for a long time and he is putting up big numbers. Nothing fancy he did, just hard work.


Yea you know what else sucks, we started at about the same time and used to be about the same strength I think, I remember when I used to post in his journal 5 years ago haha. Oh well it's not like I'm old now I got plenty of catch up time left.


----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Yea you know what else sucks, we started at about the same time and used to be about the same strength I think, I remember when I used to post in his journal 5 years ago haha. Oh well it's not like I'm old now I got plenty of catch up time left.



There's always someone stronger than you and always someone weaker than you, as long as you make progress that is really the best you can do. It is easy to get caught up on numbers, I know I do. I always have to remind myself of that.


----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - 
5x5 +10 lbs (first 2 sets pronated grip, last 3 sets neutral grip)

DB row - 
2x12 each side 70 lbs

facepull - 
2x10 #60 w/ 3 second isometric hold at full retraction each rep

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 6.0
20 seconds on, 20 seconds off
10 times through

stretch

Good workout. Today was relatively easy since it is the first upper strength day of this new phase.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 8, 2011)

Good lookin work out.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2011)

Double overhand grip at 335lbs on the deadlift, strong forearms Fu


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Double overhand grip at 335lbs on the deadlift, strong forearms Fu



danke

I've actually pulled 405 for a single w/ DOH. 335 is pretty easy unless I get up to high reps. Since my overall strength is down I don't think I'll be needing my mixed grip any time soon.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

power hang clean - 
_1x10 45 lbs
1x6 89 lbs
1x3 133 lbs
1x3 153 lbs
1x2 163 lbs_
5x3 177 lbs

^wow hang cleans felt awesome today. The numbers are all weird because I was using bumper plates measured in kilograms.

chin ups - 
3x8 body weight, supinated grip on all sets

push ups - (stretching in between sets)
5x12 body weight

quadruped hip extension - 
5x5 each side 
super set w/
CoC #1 - 5x4 each hand, 2 second isometric close each rep.

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
5x10 w/ 40 lb kettlebell

I felt really good in the gym today. What a great session. I didn't even feel that motivated in the morning either.

School has been really busy. I am working in the student clinic and I have a lot of internships scheduled in the near future. I've been having trouble getting the calories in, but things are working out thus far. I'll be interning at the Boston marathon in April, let me know if any of you guys are going.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow nice hang cleans glad to see someone doing them. Do you do triple extension or the new catapult technique? I saw some video that is saying that Olympic lifters today don't use triple extension anymore and it's out dated.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Wow nice hang cleans glad to see someone doing them. Do you do triple extension or the new catapult technique? I saw some video that is saying that Olympic lifters today don't use triple extension anymore and it's out dated.



Hmmm, I just looked at some videos of the catapult technique. I don't know what I do really.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

You just get that fuckin weight up anyway you can haha I hear ya.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You just get that fuckin weight up anyway you can haha I hear ya.



I use very specific technique, but I really don't know enough about the subtleties of Olympic lifting to differentiate between different styles. Well, I doknow the difference between good and shitty. 

Here is an old video of my full hang clean (I now power hang clean with that weight). 






YouTube Video











And this is an old video of the most I've ever cleaned - 






YouTube Video











I don't really do cleans from the floor anymore because I always felt so inconsistent with them.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like a catapult to me, except your feet came off the floor in the second video. But that was pretty damned impressive 255 is some heavy weight. Good form too, were you like 200 pounds in these videos too?


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Looks like a catapult to me, except your feet came off the floor in the second video. But that was pretty damned impressive 255 is some heavy weight. Good form too, were you like 200 pounds in these videos too?



Nah, I was around 185 there.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2011)

Today - (lower strength)

warm up

front squat - 
_1x10 45 lbs
1x8 135 lbs
1x3 185 lbs_
5x3 215 lbs

sumo deadlift DOH grip - 
_1x5 135 lbs
1x3 225 lbs
1x1 315 lbs_
3x3 345 lbs

hyper extension - 
3x8 +20 lbs

body weight power endurance - RI 3 minutes
12 squats
6 jump squats
12 lunges each leg (24 total)
6 jump lunges each leg (12 total)

3 rounds 

no stretch today, have a lot of shit to do. 

Front squats felt strong, deadlifts felt weak.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 13, 2011)

How come you were stronger at 185 than 200 pounds? Were those videos when you were way younger or something? Either way your still getting up decent numbers.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> How come you were stronger at 185 than 200 pounds? Were those videos when you were way younger or something? Either way your still getting up decent numbers.



I was stronger in a few lifts at 185. But I'm not even 200 right now. About 10 weeks ago I was 206, I'm now around 192. So when I refer to feeling weaker I'm talking about my lifts 10 weeks ago and before that.

Kind of confusing, lol.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 14, 2011)

My form is terrible for the hang clean, very jealous of how you have the lift down


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> My form is terrible for the hang clean, very jealous of how you have the lift down



It takes a lot of practice and a lot of thinking. The hang clean isn't a grip and rip kind of exercise. Strength is important, but technique is more important. Being able to position yourself relative to the bar throughout the movement is huge in making a lift. But positioning doesn't require strength, it requires lots of light reps and learning.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 x2 85 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - 
5x5 +15 lbs (pronated grip x2, neutral grip x2, supinated grip x1)

high cable facepull - 
2x10 #70 w/ 3 second isometric at full retraction each rep

chin ups - 
1x10 body weight (supinated grip)

stretching between exercises and after

Today's workout was an abridged version of what I was going to do tomorrow, but I am going to see my girlfriend tonight/tomorrow for the first time in a while and I don't want to take time away training, so I trained today.


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

hang power clean - 
5x3 187 lbs

chin ups - 
3x9 body weight (supinated grip all sets)

push ups - (stretching between sets)
5x14 body weight

quadruped hip/contralateral shoulder extension - 
5x5 each side
super set w/
CoC #1 - 5x2 closes each hand, 5 second isometric hold each close

hyper extension - 
3x8 +25 lbs

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 6.5
20 seconds on, 20 seconds off, 10 times through

stretch

Long and tough session today. Hang cleans felt super good. I played around with my technique today after watching the videos ihateschoolmt posted. I was pushing my hips forward more while at the same time leaning/shrugging back more. Some reps felt like pure butter. If I can fine tune my hip extension while practicing my drop down on the heavier weights, I think I can make some good technical progress.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad to see you like that method. I feel much better doing cleans that way too. Good lookin work out youll be back to your old strength in no time.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 18, 2011)

Not tried the weighted chin ups yet, do weighted dips and im quite good at them but can imagine weighted chins being a whole different ball game.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Glad to see you like that method. I feel much better doing cleans that way too. Good lookin work out youll be back to your old strength in no time.



Yeah, I'm rethinking my technique now.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Not tried the weighted chin ups yet, do weighted dips and im quite good at them but can imagine weighted chins being a whole different ball game.



Definitely different. I don't progress the way I do with chin ups the same way i do with other exercises, including dips.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2011)

Yesterday's workout - (lower strength)

warm up

front squat - 
5x3 225 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
1x5 315 lbs, stopped here, they felt really off so I stopped altogether. 

body weight power endurance complex - RI 3 minutes
20 squats
10 jump squats
10 lunges each leg (20 total)
5 jump lunges each leg (10 total)

3 rounds

5 minute cool down walk on treadmill

stretch

Wow, that power endurance stuff kicked my ass. I mean really kicked my ass.


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 x2 90 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - 
5x5 +20 lbs (grips used: pronated, neutral, supinated x3)

high cable facepull - 
3x8 #80 w/ 3 second isometric hold each rep at full retraction

stretch

Awesome workout. Everything felt really strong today. I stretched the shit out of my psoas on both sides...feels great.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

Good lookin workouts man. Nice and simple.


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Good lookin workouts man. Nice and simple.



I try to do all things simply. My training has evolved more and more simpler over the years. Basics always work!


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

power hang clean - 
5x3 197 lbs

^there were about 5 full hang cleans in the mix when I couldn't get enough speed.

chin ups - 
2x10 body weight (supinated grip)

push ups - 
4x16 body weight (psoas stretches between sets)

quadruped straight leg hip extension/contralateral shoulder flexion -
5x5 each side
super set w/
CoC #1 - 
5x5 closes each hand

hyper extension - 
3x8 +30 lbs

treadmill intervals - 
Incline: 15.0
Speed: 7.0
20 seconds on, 20 seconds off, 10 times through

stretch

Tough workout, but everything went smoothly. Except perhaps the hang cleans. The warm up sets felt super tight, but my working sets felt a bit awkward. After the first set my blood pressure was doing weird things and I got bad ringing in both ears. From then on I was in a bit of a haze for the rest of the hang cleans. The main problem is that I wasn't catching them close enough to my neck. I just wasn't getting the right vertical on the bar.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 24, 2011)

Your cleans are great, I'm way behind you in cleans, but front squats and deadlifts I'm not very far off. Drive down to NC and teach me how your doing those so well haha.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Your cleans are great, I'm way behind you in cleans, but front squats and deadlifts I'm not very far off. Drive down to NC and teach me how your doing those so well haha.



lol, a lot of practice and note taking.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

fufu said:


> And this is an old video of the most I've ever cleaned -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chuck Taylors FTW! 

Very impressive weight, fu!


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks CJ


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2011)

Yesterday's workout - (lower strength)

warm up

front squat - 
5x3 235 lbs

power endurance complex - RI 3 minutes
24 squats
12 jump squats
12 lunges each leg (24 total)
6 jump lunges each leg (12 total)
^everything was done holding a 5 lb DB in each hand (+10 lbs)
2 rounds

cool down walk on treadmill

stretch

Short and to the point. I didn't do any hamstring dominant stuff because I tweaked my lower back the other day. 

Front squats felt solid. My form was locked in. I was hitting those reps rock bottom and keeping my torso very upright.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

flat DB bench press - (stretched calves between sets)
5x4 x2 95 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - (stretched psoas between sets)
5x4 +25 lbs (grips used: pronated, neutral x2, supinated x2)

high cable facepull - 
3x8 #90 w/ 3 second isometric hold at full retraction

stretch

Great session! Solid all around.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah your right it does look a great session


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

power hang clean - 
8x2 177 lbs
2x1 187 lbs
1x1 197 lbs

chin up -
2x11 body weight (supinated grip)

push up - 
3x20 body weight (psoas stretches between)

hyper extension - 
3x8 +35 lbs

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 7.5
20 seconds on, 20 seconds off
3 times, 3 minutes active recovery
3 times, 3 minutes active recovery
4 times 
5 minute cool down walk

stretch

Intervals were tough! I worked a lot on my hang clean technique today.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2011)

Seem to be making great progress on cleans, congrats.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2011)

gracias


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2011)

4/3/11 - (lower strength)

warm up

front squat - 
1x1 205, 225, 235, 245, 255, 265

body weight power endurance complex - RI 3 minutes
16 squat
8 jump squat
8 lunges each leg (16 total)
4 jump lunges each leg (8 total)

4 rounds

cool down

stretch

I definitely wasn't getting more than 265 on the front squat. However, form was super solid even though it was a grinder.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

flat DB bench press - (stretched calves between sets)
5x3 x2 100 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - (stretched hip flexors between sets)
6x3 +30 lbs (grips: pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

high cable facepull - 
3x8 #100 w/ 3 second isometric hold each rep at full retraction

hyper extension - (stretched pecs and wrists between sets)
4x8 +40 lbs *PR* 

chin up - 
1x15 body weight (supinated grip)

stretch

Awesome! The DB pressing was really tough, but all reps were full ROM. Everything felt very strong. I weighed myself the other day...189 lbs. lol, my weight has been dropping! School has been taking its toll. It's alright though, I'm getting weaker in some stuff, but stronger in others, plus I am leaning out pretty well!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

Im catching ya in size but you're still twice my strength haha, nice presses.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2011)

nice, what is your weight at right now?


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2011)

4/10/11 - (power)

hang power clean - 
_1x10 45 lbs
1x6 95 lbs
1x3 115 lbs
1x3 135 lbs
1x2 155 lbs, 165 lbs, 175 lbs_
8x2 185 lbs

^hang power cleans felt very good. All were caught well in power position.

chin ups - 
3x9 body weight

decline push ups (feet on bench/hands on floor) - 
5x10 body weight

treadmill intervals - 
incline:15.0
speed: 8.0
20 seconds on, 30 seconds off/3x through
2 minute active recovery
20 seconds on, 30 seconds off/3x through
2 minute active recovery
20 seconds on, 30 seconds off/4x through

stretch

Wicked good session. Hang cleans were fast, chin ups + push ups went well and the treadmill intervals were really tough but not too much.


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2011)

Today - (lower strength)

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 205 lbs

hyper extension - *PR*
4x8 +45 lbs

body weight power endurance complex - RI 2 minutes
10 squat
5 jump squat
6 lunges each leg (12 total)
3 jump lunges each leg (6 total)

5 rounds

stretch

Success.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 12, 2011)

fufu said:


> nice, what is your weight at right now?


It's always in my sig. I might me 184 today, I need to go weigh myself.


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2011)

almost 40 lbs in less than 3 months? wow!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 12, 2011)

Muscle memory FTW haha.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2011)

4/14/11 - (upper strength)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x6 x2 80 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +35 lbs (grips: pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

high cable facepull - 
3x8 #110 (1 second isometric hold at full retraction each rep)

stretch

Solid day!


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

hang power cleans - 
I warmed up and did a few working sets w/177,187 and 190. I felt off and stopped these short. Some reps were super solid, but some were really shitty. I felt I just wasn't getting it today. This is one exercise I won't continue to do if I am feeling off.

chin ups - (calve + tfl stretches between sets)
4x8 body weight (grips: pronated x2, supinated x2)

decline push ups (feet on bench) - (psoas/quad stretched between sets)
5x12 body weight

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 8.5
20 seconds on, 30 seconds off x3
2 minute active recovery
20 seconds on, 30 seconds off x3
2 minute active recovery
20 seconds on, 30 seconds off x2
2 minute active recovery
20 seconds on, 30 seconds off x2

stretch

Quick session, not a lot of time today to train. Everything went very well except power cleans, oh well.

That is technically a PR on the treadmill intervals, at least with the basic interval protocol I've been using. I felt really smooth and relaxed on those today, but they were fucking hard. Once I start muscling those strides on the last couple intervals I knew I was in trouble.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol cardio PRs hurt like shit after.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Lol cardio PRs hurt like shit after.



indeed they do.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2011)

Today - (lower strength)

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 215 lbs

hyper extension - 
4x8 +50 lbs *PR*

stretch

Awesome session.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Fu, its been a while. Still strong i see, dam you lol.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hey Fu, its been a while. Still strong i see, dam you lol.



I've been really busy lately, but the gym is still a big priority! 

How is training going with you?


----------



## davegmb (Apr 21, 2011)

Training going well, keep tinkering with the exercises apart from the main lifts. 

Remember you said that you pull sumo style, what kind of feet placement do you use and how close to the bar are your feet etc?


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Training going well, keep tinkering with the exercises apart from the main lifts.
> 
> Remember you said that you pull sumo style, what kind of feet placement do you use and how close to the bar are your feet etc?



For how wide: if you are using a standard Olympic bar with the regular markings in the knurling, I stand with my ankles just outside of those markings.

For how close: I start with the bar just a couple inches away from my shins, when I get about 1/4 of the way up they are touching my shins all the way up.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

flat DB bench press - (calve + TFL stretches between)
5x6 x2 85 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - (psoas and quad stretches between)
6x3 +40 lbs (grips: x2 pronated, x2 neutral, x2 supinated)

high cable facepull - (hamstring and glute med stretches between
3x8 #120 (1 seconds isometric hold each rep at full retraction)

stretch

Awesome!


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

hang power clean - 
8x3 165 lbs 

^all reps were fast and technically correct

chin up - 
1x10 body weight (pronated grip)
1x10 body weight (neutral grip)

decline push ups (feet on bench)
5x14 body weight

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 9.0
20 seconds on, 40 seconds off, 4 times through
~ 3 minute active recovery
20 seconds on, 40 seconds off, 2 times through
long active recovery (considered quitting)
10 seconds on, 30 seconds off, 4 times through

^that was the fastest I have done incline intervals, I wasn't sure how I would handle the intensity so I gave myself longer rest intervals. It was rough. My legs felt fine, but I was breathing so hard that it felt like my throat was tightening up and I couldn't get enough oxygen. 

stretch

Excellent session today.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice power workout. Cleans tire me out so bad if I do more than a few reps per workout. I am gasping after 3x5.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice power workout. Cleans tire me out so bad if I do more than a few reps per workout. I am gasping after 3x5.



Cleans are very tiring. That is why I don't like to do sets of anything more than 3 reps in the clean, unless I am using very light weight (~60% of my max). My goal with the clean is to train for absolute power, and if I do more than 3 reps I get tired and slow, and therefore I am no longer training myself for absolute power but for power/strength endurance. 

For power endurance I like my hill sprints and body weight complexes. 

For absolute power I like to train with lots of sets (5-10) with very low reps (1-3).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

Ya I hear that, I usually work up to a 1rm on cleans. I have just been doing some off the wall training lately.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2011)

Today - (lower strength) 

warm up

front squat - 
5x4 225 lbs

hyper extension - 
4x8 +55 lbs *PR*

stretch

I'm beat.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2011)

Well, I have been sick since Thursday afternoon. I was heading back from the gym on Thursday (last w/o posted) and I just felt it hit me. At first it was major fatigue, headache, fever, nausea, loss of appetite...then it turned to just nausea, fatigue and major liquid shits. I think I am over it now, and I should be good to train tomorrow. It will have been a week off, and I'll take this as a regular training break. Tomorrow I start back again, relatively light. (hopefully)


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

incline DB bench press - 
5x5 x2 70 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - 
6x6 +10 lbs (grips: pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

high cable facepull - 
4x6 #80 w/ 3 second isometric at full retraction each rep

stretch

Well, I took a week off and got sick over that week, so this workout went as expected, rough. I accomplished everything I set out to do, that is the most important thing. I felt weak and tired though. It could have been worse!


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2011)

Today - (power)

hang power clean -
5x3 155 lbs
1x1 160, 165, 170, 175 lbs

chin ups - (TFL stretches between sets)
3x7 body weight (pronated grip used all sets)

decline push ups (feet on bench) - (psoas and hip flexor stretches between sets)
5x12 body weight

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 6.0
20 seconds on, 20 seconds off, 12x through

stretch

Typical feeling today for first round of workouts after a long break. I felt a bit off. Nothing too bad though. My weight is down to 182 lbs. I've been really busy recently, caloric intake has not been a priority, obviously. I was sick for a week too with a poor appetite. I was eating around 1500 cals/day.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2011)

Sucks coming back off being sick. You'll get that weight back up soon.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Sucks coming back off being sick. You'll get that weight back up soon.



Yes I think so. I'll have to eat though! Jesus Christ, you are 196 now? What the hell are you eating son!!?


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2011)

Today - (lower strength)

speed box squat (1 second pause on box) - 
4x3 135 lbs 

front squat - 
4x6 185 lbs

hyper extension - 
3x10 +25 lbs

RDL - 
3x8 185 lbs

complex - RI 60 seconds
5 KB swing (30 lb KB)
5 goblet squat (30 lb KB)
5 lunges each leg BW (10 total)
5 jump squats BW

3 rounds

stretch

Great session. Everything today was light, but it still felt good. I'm getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 10, 2011)

That looks like a warm up work out compared to what your have been doing, glad you feel better, next time I want to see those old numbers in here!



fufu said:


> Yes I think so. I'll have to eat though! Jesus  Christ, you are 196 now? What the hell are you eating son!!?


I posted my diet the other day. Basically I get 2400 calories from  chocolate milk and 3-4k from solid food. I think I got lucky and started  training right when my test started naturally kicking in, I almost have  facial hair now! lmao.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> That looks like a warm up work out compared to what your have been doing, glad you feel better, next time I want to see those old numbers in here!
> 
> 
> I posted my diet the other day. Basically I get 2400 calories from  chocolate milk and 3-4k from solid food. I think I got lucky and started  training right when my test started naturally kicking in, I almost have  facial hair now! lmao.



Well 5-6k calories a day will do the trick. 

I'm eating more now as well, so hopefully I can be setting some PR's in the next several months.


----------



## davegmb (May 10, 2011)

Glad you feeling better Fu


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2011)

thanks dude


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

incline DB bench press - (stretches between sets)
5x5 x2 75 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - (stretches between sets)
6x6 +15 lbs (grips: pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

high cable facepull - (stretches between sets)
4x6 #90 w/ 3 second isometric at full retraction each rep

stretch

Good session. I'm going to tweak my reps next workout, today was almost too much.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

hang power clean - 
5x3 165 lbs
1x1 170, 175, 180, 185 lbs

chin ups - 
3x8 BW (grip: pronated, neutral, supinated)

decline push ups (feet on bench) - (TFL stretches between sets)
5x14 BW 

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 6.5
20 seconds on, 20 seconds, 12x through

Everything went really well today expect the intervals, I was sucking air!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 14, 2011)

Hang cleans are the hardest exercise cardio wise for me too. I do 3x3 hang clean and I am gasping. Hard looking workout.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Hang cleans are the hardest exercise cardio wise for me too. I do 3x3 hang clean and I am gasping. Hard looking workout.



The intervals were what got me, not the hang cleans. Although, hang cleans are tiring!


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2011)

Today - (lower strength)

warm up

speed box squat (1 second pause on box each rep) -
4x3 145 lbs

front squat - 
4x6 195 lbs

hyper extension - 
3x10 +30 lbs

RDL - 
3x8 195 lbs

complex - RI 60 seconds
5 KB swing (35 lb)
5 KB goblet squat (35 lb)
5 lunges each leg (BW)
5 KB swing (35 lb)

4 rounds

stretch

Today was an excellent workout. It was one of those days where everything felt fast, strong and form was right on. I changed my front squat loading position slightly. I load it right behind my clavicle, and basically as far back on my throat as I can, it feels better.


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

Still not tried the box squat, how is it suposed to assist your squat, i presume getting out of the hole right?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2011)

Box squats are pretty much just so you have a way of hitting the exact same depth every time. Like if you watch me squat in one of my videos you will see every once in a while a go a couple inches short, if I was touching a box it wouldn't happen.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Still not tried the box squat, how is it suposed to assist your squat, i presume getting out of the hole right?



Box squats:

1.) The help cue your form on reaching a proper depth.
2.) They help cue your form on descending by sitting back.
3.) When a pause is done on the box, your muscles release tension and therefore dissipate the elastic effect of muscle rebound (basically, bouncing back up). This develops power out of the hole by making it much harder to squat up. You force your body to be challenged in the initial ascent. Challenge = stimulus for improvement.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

incline DB bench press - (stretches between sets)
5x4 x2 80 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - (stretches between sets)
6x5 +20 lbs (grip: x2 pronated, x2 neutral, x2 supinated)

high cable facepull - (stretches between sets)
4x6 #100 w/ 3 second isometric at full retraction each rep

stretch

Awesome day in the gym!


----------



## x~factor (May 19, 2011)

What do you guys use as a 'box' when you're at the gym?
Do you normally use more weights with box squat or less?


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2011)

x~factor said:


> What do you guys use as a 'box' when you're at the gym?
> Do you normally use more weights with box squat or less?



My gym has actual box platforms made for weight training. 

I've trained at gyms that don't have specific equipment, though.

Things you can use:
- a bunch of stacked plates (ideally large bumper weights, as they are light but very thick) 
- the end of a bench, just make sure it is stable to sit on the end of it, you don't want the bench tilting off the ground when you sit on it. To avoid that you can slide the bench up further, but you will have to squat with it partially between your legs.

For strength ratios comparing free squats to box squats, they are pretty similar for me, but my free squat is stronger. I'd probably be able to box squat 10% less than my max free squat.

I don't really use more weight on one than the other though, I change things up.

Right now I am just doing very light box squats for speed work.


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2011)

^^^^^ Great info, my gym lacks a specific box for this too


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2011)

There's almost always something you can use in the gym if you are resourceful.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

hang power clean - 
warm w/ KB swings as well as hang power cleans
5x3 175 lbs
1x1 180, 185, 190, 195 lbs

chin up - 
3x9 BW (grips: pronated, neutral, supinated)

decline push up (feet on bench) - 
4x16 BW

treadmill intervals - 
Incline: 15.0
Speed: 7.0
10 seconds on, 20 seconds off, x15
30 second rest, 10 seconds @ 9.0
30 seconds rest, 10 seconds @ 9.5
cool down - 1/2 mile run @ 10:00 minute/mile pace

stretch

Awesome session. Today was perhaps the best day for hang power cleans that I have ever had. It wasn't the most weight I've ever used, but the speed and technique of today's sets were solid. I used light KB swings as part of my hang clean warm up. The KB swings helped my body extend fully at the hips for the hang cleans.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 22, 2011)

fufu said:


> There's almost always something you can use in the gym if you are resourceful.


I just go up to a guy that's curling in my squat rack, punch him in the stomach, and when he's curled up on the floor I use him as a box.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I just go up to a guy that's curling in my squat rack, punch him in the stomach, and when he's curled up on the floor I use him as a box.



here here!


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2011)

Today - (lower strength)

warm up

speed box squat (1 second pause on box) - 
4x3 155 lbs

front squat - 
4x6 204 lbs

hyper extension - 
3x10 +35 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
3x8 205 lbs

complex - RI 60 seconds (35 lb KB used)
5 KB swing
5 KB goblet squat
5 lunges each leg (10 total) BW
5 KB swing

6 rounds

stretch

I felt great today. Excellent workout.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

incline DB bench press - (stretches between sets)
5x4 x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - (stretches between sets)
6x4 +25 lbs (grip: pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

high cable facepull - (stretches between sets)
4x6 #110 w/ 3 second isometric at full retraction each rep

stretch

Good stuff today. Benching was difficult, chin ups were not. Everything felt good though.


----------



## davegmb (May 26, 2011)

how many days a week are you hitting the gym now?


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2011)

3 days a week.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2011)

Nice work outs, I am going to start doing speed squats and deadlifts again this week.


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2011)

Speed squats fit really well into my program. They serve as my speed work as well as a great warm up for front squats. 2 birds with one stone, they don't take all that long to do either as you don't need more than 60 or so seconds of rest between.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

hang power clean - 
5x3 185 lbs

chin ups - 
2x10 BW (pronated, neutral)
1x7 +3 rest pause reps (supinated

^I failed on my last set of chin ups, I wasn't expecting that.

decline push ups (feet on bench) - 
3x20 BW

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 7.5
10 seconds on, 20 seconds off, x15
rest
10 seconds at 9.5
rest
10 seconds at 10.0

quick stretch

I feel beat up. Very good workout today. Hang cleans were tough, but I kept up with my speed and form. I skimped out on most of my stretching, I felt too tired to put any more effort in.


----------



## jessblanco (May 28, 2011)

just read through most of this ,,nice work


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2011)

Today - (lower strength) 

warm up

speed box squat (1 second pause on box each rep) - 
4x3 165 lbs

front squats - 
4x5 214 lbs

hyper extension - 
3x10 +45 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
3x8 215 lbs

complex - RI 90 seconds (35 lb KB used)
10 KB swing
10 KB goblet squat
10 lunges each leg BW (20 total)
10 KB swing

3 rounds

stretch

Front squats felt fantastic. Overall a great training session.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 31, 2011)

I tried speed squats the other day, I like them, a lot less painful than regular ones haha.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I tried speed squats the other day, I like them, a lot less painful than regular ones haha.



Indeed, and they are fun. I enjoy ripping the weight up as fast as I can.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 31, 2011)

I enjoy not wanting to throw up after each set.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice workout as usual FU! i dont think ive ever asked but whats the story behind your avatar?


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice workout as usual FU! i dont think ive ever asked but whats the story behind your avatar?



lol, I don't even remember. 

I started having pictures of cats as my avatar years ago. There was a time where 10-15 other members all had pictures of cats as well, some are still like that. 

There is no real point...just cat power! I don't even remember where I found my avy pic.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2011)

Today - (upper strength)

warm up

incline DB bench press - (stretches between sets)
5x7 x2 70 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - (stretches between sets)
6x4 +30 lbs (grips: pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

high cable facepull - (stretches between sets)
4x6 #120 w/ 3 second isometric each rep at full retraction

stretch

Success.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2011)

Today - (power)

warm up

hang power clean - 
I warmed up on these. Warm ups felt great, but once I got to my working set weight I felt really off. My body was not responding the way I wanted it to. When my form gets off like this I don't even bother with hang cleans. Slow sketchy reps don't give me results, plus I can get injured.

Treadmill Intervals -
incline: 15.0
speed: 8.0
10 seconds on, 20 seconds off, 15x through.
45 second rest
10 seconds @ 10.0
45 seconds rest
10 seconds @ 10.5
45 seconds rest
10 seconds @ 11.0

cool down

From here I just did some body weight circuits and rowing movements.

stretch

My body felt crappy today doing any weight lifting. Running intervals felt great though. One more training day until my recovery period.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2011)

Today - (lower strength) 

warm up

speed box squat - (1 second pause on box each rep)
4x3 175 lbs

front squat -
4x5 226 lbs

hyper extension -
3x10 +50 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
3x8 225 lbs

stretch

Great workout. Front squats were brutal. I am beat up. Good thing I'm taking 5 days off starting today, I need it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2011)

First day back in 5 days, I am starting a new upper/lower program instead of my previous lower/power/upper.

Today - (upper strength I)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x8 x2 75 lbs

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +25 lbs (grips: pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

body weight chin ups - 
1x10 
1x6 

BW push ups - 
3x15

high cable facepull -
3x12 #80

YTWL work w/ light band

treadmill running:
1 mile
10 minute/mile pace

stretch

Great coming-back session. Everything felt good. My chin ups regressed, as they always do when I take a break. It is hard keeping them strong. Everything else felt good. The run actually felt easy in an aerobic sense, my breathing was fine and I didn't fatigue that much, I felt better as it went on. However, my calves were having mini cramps in the first few minutes, I was afraid I might have to stop, but they went away. I had pretty bad side pain, but that is what you get when you rarely run "long" distances.


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2011)

I also started a new diet approach today. I have eliminated most of the highly processed foods I've been eating, eliminated isolated forms of sugar as well as sugar additives and artificial sweeteners.

I'm upping my legume, veggie and whole food intake. This will be a generally high protein, high fat and low/moderate carb diet.

I need something new, I want to feel better and I like a challenge. My caloric intake will be between 3000-3200, I'll lean up with those levels. Right now I'm ~190 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2011)

Today - (lower strength I)

warm up

hang power clean - 
5x3 155 lbs

front squat - 
5x3 204 lbs

hyper extension - 
5x6 +45 lbs

Treadmill Intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 6.0
30 seconds on, 30 seconds off, 5x through
incline: 15.0
speed: 9.0
10 seconds on, 30 seconds off, 5x through

stretch

Success.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2011)

Today - (upper strength II)

warm up

overhead press - 
4x8 95 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 75 lbs

YTWL w/ blue theraband - 3x5

Treadmill Running:
Incline: 0.0
Speed: 6.3 mph (9 minutes 29 seconds per mile)
1 mile ran

BW chin ups - 
1x4 (supinated)
1x6 (supinated)
1x8 (neutral)
1x10 (neutral)

stretch

I drove home and ran another mile, but outside. It was a 9:30 minute/mile pace. It was really nice out and I had the urge.

Weight lifting today was easy. I haven't done DB rows or OHP in several months, so I am easing back into them.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2011)

Today - (lower strength II)

warm up

power clean - 
4x2 175 lbs 

^first time doing cleans from the floor in a loooong time.

speed box squat (1 second pause on box each rep) - 
4x3 155 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
5x3 275 lbs

complex - RI 60 seconds 
10 DB front squats w/ x2 15 lb dumb bells
10 lunges each leg w/ x2 15 lb dumb bells
5 BW squats
5 BW lunges each leg

3 rounds

Today was a rough workout. I was feeling out of it, I have a horrible sun burn on my back and I didn't have contacts to wear, so I trained with shitty vision. Anyway, I just stuck with it and hit all the numbers I wanted to. Power cleans felt a bit awkward, but that is what happens when I don't do them for lots of months. 

Racking the bar on my back for speed squats was almost unbearable with this sunburn. I was close to calling it quits. I've never had a sunburn as close to this bad before.

Today was the first time I've done deadlifts in a few months. I'm starting back with them light, the weight felt easy today.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 22, 2011)

good to see you lifting from the floor again.  I know it can be difficult when you lift from a certain position for awhile and then change things, but just keep at it and you'll quickly get comfortable from the floor.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2011)

I wish it was warm enough here to get sun burn, so no sympathy haha


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> good to see you lifting from the floor again.  I know it can be difficult when you lift from a certain position for awhile and then change things, but just keep at it and you'll quickly get comfortable from the floor.



Definitely, one of those things that just takes time.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I wish it was warm enough here to get sun burn, so no sympathy haha



Yeah, having the opportunity to get sunburned is nice. 

So are the rumors true? The UK has shit weather?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 23, 2011)

RUMOURS!!!!! more like TRUEMOURS haha. To be honest, if your from the south or especially round the south East where London is the weather is quite nice actually especially during the summer months. However, if your from the North like myself and especially the North West it rains ALOT haha, then randomly we will get a mini heat wave, so its just so unpredictable, guaranteed if you decide to have a bbq at the wknd the heavens will open and the weather will be rubbish.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2011)

^ Overall do you like living there? You ever think about moving?


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2011)

Today - (upper I)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
3x8 x2 80 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +30 lbs (grips: pronated, neutral, supinated)

BW chin ups - 
3x5

BW push ups - 
3x18

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #90

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 6.7 (8 minutes & 57 seconds per mile)
1 mile ran

stretch

I was supposed to do 4x8 in the pressing, but I haven't been eating enough the past few days. There was no way I was getting another set. It is crazy how caloric intake runs like clockwork when it comes to the quality of my workouts.


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2011)

Today - (lower I)

warm up

hang power clean - 
5x3 165 lbs

front squat - 
5x3 214 lbs

hyper extension - 
5x6 +50 lbs

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 6.5
30 seconds on, 30 seconds off, 5x through
3 minute active recovery
incline: 15.0
speed: 9.5 
10 seconds on, 30 seconds off, 5x through

stretch

Excellent session. I feel my technique in the hang power clean is progressing nicely. Front squats felt very strong. Intervals were very tough, but I made it.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 26, 2011)

fufu said:


> ^ Overall do you like living there? You ever think about moving?


 
Yeah as much as i moan i love were i live, im surrounded by friends and family and its a nice area and not to far a taxi ride from Liverpool city centre where there is alot going on. What about yourself, where do you live Fu?


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah as much as i moan i love were i live, im surrounded by friends and family and its a nice area and not to far a taxi ride from Liverpool city centre where there is alot going on. What about yourself, where do you live Fu?



I live in central Massachusetts, about an 45 minutes west of Boston. Have a good mix of cities and country out here, and of course, seasonal weather.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2011)

Today - (upper II)

warm up

overhead press - 
4x8 105 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 80 lbs

YTWL w/ blue theraband - 3x7

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 7.1 (8:27 minute per mile pace)
1 mile ran

chin ups - 3 second isometric at top, 3 second eccentric movement
3x5 BW

stretch

Great session. The weight lifting today was relatively easy, except for the chins.


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2011)

Today - (lower II)

warm up

power clean - 
4x2 185 lbs

speed box squat - (1 second pause on box each rep)
4x3 165 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
5x3 285 lbs

complex - RI 60 seconds
12 KB front squat w/ x2 15 lb KB
12 KB lunges each leg (24 total) w/ x2 15 lb KB
6 BW squat
6 BW lunges each leg (12 total)

3 rounds

Everything felt great. Power cleans from the floor feel much improved from last week, speed squats were snappy, deadlifts felt pretty easy today (admittly, they are pretty light) and I felt fresh after the conditioning work.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2011)

Today - (upper I)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
3x8 x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +35 lbs (grips: pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

treadmill:
incline: 0.0
speed: 7.5 miles per hour (8 minute per mile pace)
1 mile ran

push up ladder - 5 second rest between
1,2,3,4,5,6,5,4,3,2,1 (36 total)

BW chin up - 
3x6 supinated grip

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #100

BW YTWL - 
1x10

stretch

Success.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2011)

Today - (lower I)

warm up

hang power clean -
5x3 175 lbs

front squat - 
5x3 226 lbs

hyper extension - 
5x6 +55 lbs

Treadmill Intervals:
Incline: 15.0
Speed: 7.0

30 seconds on, 30 seconds off, x4

3 minute active recovery

Incline: 15.0
Speed: 10.0

10 seconds on, 40 seconds off, x5

stretch

Success. Today was really tough. Hang power cleans were definitely on key today to the last rep. Front squats, tough but form and depth were spot on. Hyper extensions were a grind and the intervals kicked my ass, although I felt I recovered pretty quick from the running.


----------



## fufu (Jul 8, 2011)

Today - (upper II)

warm up

overhead press - 
4x8 115 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 85 lbs

blue theraband YTWL - 
4x5

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 8.0 miles per hour (7:30 minutes per mile)
1 mile ran

BW chin ups - 5 second isometric hold up top, 5 second eccentric
3x3 (neutral grip)

stretch

Good shit. Last rep on the last set of OHP was a long grind. Rowing was pretty easy. Running went very well too, I freshened up quick after I was done.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking strong on the overhead press!


----------



## fufu (Jul 8, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Looking strong on the overhead press!



Thank you sir. Sadly I'm not nearly as strong on these as I used to be.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2011)

Today - (lower II)

warm up

power clean - 
4x3 199 lbs (last rep of last set was a full squat clean)

speed box squat - 1 second pause on box
4x3 175 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
5x3 295 lbs

complex - RI 60 seconds
15 KB front squat w/ x2 20 lbs
15 KB lunges each leg (30 total) w/ x2 20 lbs

stretch

Awesome. Power cleans went really well, except for the last set in which I started to get sloppy. Speed squats went well as usual. Deadlifts felt pretty easy and the conditioning work went very smoothly and I recovered quick from it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2011)

Today - (upper I)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
1x5 x2 90 lbs
1x5 x2 95 lbs
1x3 x2 100 lbs
1x8 x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +40 lbs (grips: neutral x3, supinated x3)

treadmill -
incline: 0.0
speed: 8.6 mph (6 minutes 58 seconds per mile pace)
1 mile ran

push up ladder - 5 seconds rest between ladder steps
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 (49 total push ups)

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #110 

BW YTWL - 
2x10

stretch

Tough shit! I felt really strong in the DB pressing today, so I changed up my original plan. It felt good pressing the 100 pounders again. I feel very good about my mile time, considering I'm 192 lbs. It was a decently tough run, but I had more in me and I recovered quickly afterward.


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2011)

Today - (lower I)

warm up

hang power clean - 
5x3 185 lbs

front squat - 
1x1 185, 199, 219, 239, 265, 275 lbs (as always, these were rock bottom)

hyper extension - 
5x5 +65 lbs *PR*

Treadmill Intervals - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 7.5 mph 
30 seconds on, 30 seconds off, x4

4 minute active recovery walk

incline: 15.0
speed: 10.5 mph
10 seconds on, 40 seconds off, x5

stretch

I am beat. I haven't felt this trashed in a while. Two more sessions until I take a 4-5 day break. I stink, shower time.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2011)

Today - (upper II)

warm up

overhead press - 
1x5 125, 130, 135, 140 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
1x5 each side 90, 95, 100, 105, 110 lbs
1x8 each side 115 lbs

YTWL w/ 5 lb in each hand - 
3x5

Treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 9.3 mph (6 minutes 27 seconds per mile pace)
1 mile ran

chin ups - 
3x8 BW (neutral, neutral, supinated)

stretch

Phew, another toughy. Everything felt really strong. One more session until my time off. Today's run was the fasted mile I've ran since cross country in high school. It was hard, I felt like quitting 2 1/2 minutes in. The mind is often the limiting factor on endurance work.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2011)

Today - (lower II)

95 degrees today...yeesh. Gym was a sweatfest.

warm up (shirt already soaked through)

power clean - 
1x1 199, 204, 209, 214 (214 was a full clean)

speed box squat - 1 second pause on box 
3x3 185 lbs

deadlift - 
1x3 315, 325, 335, 345, 350 lbs

complex - RI 60 seconds (x2 25 lb KBs used for both exercises)
16 KB front squat
16 KB lunge each leg (32 total)

3 rounds

stretch

Power cleans felt off when they got heavy, when I went past 204 they got sloppy...and speed squats weren't so speedy. My last two workouts were "all out", so I wasn't sure what my body would be expecting today. Deadlifts felt good though.

Today marks the last workout of this phase...so 4-5 days off for me now.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2011)

Today - (upper I)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x5 +15 lbs (grips: pronated, neutral, neutral, supinated)
2x6 BW (neutral, supinated)

push ups - RI 60 seconds
5x10 BW

Treadmill -
incline: 0.0
speed: 6.0 mph (10 minute per mile pace)
1 mile ran
-1 minute active recovery walk-
speed: 7.5 mph (8 minute per mile pace)
1/2 mile ran
-1 minute active recovery walk-
speed: 10.0 mph (6 minute per mile pace)
1/6 mile ran

stretch (I also stretched between most of my sets)

First day back. I felt fresh, everything went well. My right calcaneal tendon had some diffuse pain through it after running. I'll keep an eye on that.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I've read the last 3-4 pages. Looks like you're still kicking strong! Good to see some familiar names still here. How have you been? Are you still doing BJJ?


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Well, I've read the last 3-4 pages. Looks like you're still kicking strong! Good to see some familiar names still here. How have you been? Are you still doing BJJ?



Hey man! 

Yeah, I'm sticking with it. I'm keeping in good all around shape not focusing entirely on one thing or another. 

I am not doing BJJ, but I have the major itch to get back to it. The problem is I am working as a clinical massage therapist now, and it is a very physical job that constantly involves my body. If I get hurt I can be out of a job for weeks or months. 

I am near VERY good schools, a place under the Matt Serra banner and also TeamLink where Gonzoga trains. I may work it in slowly and see how my body feels. 

Are you still training?


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2011)

Today - 

90 minutes Vinyasa Flow hot yoga...the room is heated to ~90 degrees w/ 100% humidity. Fookin' tough!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2011)

fufu said:


> Hey man!
> 
> Yeah, I'm sticking with it. I'm keeping in good all around shape not focusing entirely on one thing or another.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, congrats! That sounds awesome! I have a friend from the MMA forum I frequent that's a purple belt at Serra's main academy. Got pics on his facebook getting promoted directly from Matt and Nick. Pretty cool stuff. 

I'll bet that yoga you're doing is a decent, low-impact replacement though!


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Oh wow, congrats! That sounds awesome! I have a friend from the MMA forum I frequent that's a purple belt at Serra's main academy. Got pics on his facebook getting promoted directly from Matt and Nick. Pretty cool stuff.
> 
> I'll bet that yoga you're doing is a decent, low-impact replacement though!



The yoga is good stuff and would translate well to BJJ, mainly the ability to relax through stressful positions + great body weight control and balance.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2011)

Today - (lower I)

warm up

hang power clean -
4x3 165 lbs

front squat - 
4x6 175 lbs

weighted hyper extension - 
3x10 +35 lbs

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 10.5 mph
30 seconds on, 30 seconds off, x5
3 minute active recovery
incline: 15.0
speed: 10.0
10 seconds on, 30 seconds off, x5

stretch

I am currently cutting...I am feeling the calorie deficit after just a few days in lol. This always happens! It is amazing how much a few hundred calories a day can make. I was feeling zombie-ish through the workout, numbers are going to be generally lower the next several weeks.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cutting is such a mindfuck too. I don't have the mental fortitude that you do. I've just accepted chubby + getting stronger.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

Read through some of your journal I wasn't sure what hang cleans were so I looked them up.  Intersting.  I want to get some of the see through plates in the video 






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Cutting is such a mindfuck too. I don't have the mental fortitude that you do. I've just accepted chubby + getting stronger.



Luckily for me, where I have difficulty putting on weight, I have it pretty easy losing weight. I cut on ~3200 cals/day, which is plenty of cals to keep me feeling full, for the most part. 

When I put on weight and get past 200 lbs, I have to start eating 45-5k to make a dent it seems. For the most part, cutting is easier than bulking for me. Of course, I do miss some of the junkier foods I would eat on a bulk. I like to keep things very clean on a cut.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Read through some of your journal I wasn't sure what hang cleans were so I looked them up.  Intersting.  I want to get some of the see through plates in the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a very fun exercise. It takes a lot of time to develop the technique, but once you do, it is an amazing movement.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

fufu said:


> Luckily for me, where I have difficulty putting on weight, I have it pretty easy losing weight. I cut on ~3200 cals/day, which is plenty of cals to keep me feeling full, for the most part.
> 
> When I put on weight and get past 200 lbs, I have to start eating 45-5k to make a dent it seems. For the most part, cutting is easier than bulking for me. Of course, I do miss some of the junkier foods I would eat on a bulk. I like to keep things very clean on a cut.



That's right, I remember that about you. I'm more of a meso/endo. I have no problem putting mass on but some fat always comes with it. The fat seems to level out at some point though and I can eat whatever I want. 

Love hang cleans. I feel like I drop a little bit lower for the catch position than the guy in the video. Almost like a 1/2 front squat. Maybe I'm just short. lol


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

overhead press - 
4x6 105 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x6 each side 90 lbs

treadmill -
incline:0.0
speed: 6.3 mph (9 1/2 minutes per mile) 
1 mile ran
-1 minute active recovery walk- 
speed: 8.0 mph (7 1/2 minutes per mile)
1/2 mile ran
-1 minute active recovery walk- 
speed: 10.9 mph (5 1/2 minutes per mile)
1 minute ran

BW chin up - 
3x6 neutral grip

stretch

Today's weight lifting felt pretty easy. The running wasn't easy, but it wasn't hard. 

I've been finding myself in shitty driving situations all week, and another one happened today on the way to the gym. I had to merge onto a highway, and people in the right lane were going very fast and tightly packed...I had to merge tightly or be forced to go off the wrong exit. So what can you do, slip in a few feet in front of another guy who blasts his horn at you...god damn that pissed me off, but it fueled a good workout.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2011)

What's the reasoning for doing the chins after the treadmill work, if any?


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2011)

I am working on increasing my chin strength & endurance. For me to progress in chin ups I need to do them at least twice a week. I just throw in some light ones to get the movement in.

If I do chins right after rows my pulling strength is already fairly fatigued, so I wait till after running.


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is an old video from last December. I'd been meaning to upload it, but never got to it.

My deadlift rep PR w/ 405 lbs. The set was actually 8 reps, but the camera ran out of memory after rep 7. Right now I'd be lucky to hit 3 reps. 






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2011)

Today - 

90 minutes yoga...room was up to 97 degrees F today...today I felt a breakthrough in my technique. Very tough class though.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2011)

fufu said:


> Here is an old video from last December. I'd been meaning to upload it, but never got to it.
> 
> My deadlift rep PR w/ 405 lbs. The set was actually 8 reps, but the camera ran out of memory after rep 7. Right now I'd be lucky to hit 3 reps.
> 
> ...



Awesome lifting!


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks dude. One of my proudest sets ever...it was one of those days where everything felt turned on.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

fufu said:


> Here is an old video from last December. I'd been meaning to upload it, but never got to it.
> 
> My deadlift rep PR w/ 405 lbs. The set was actually 8 reps, but the camera ran out of memory after rep 7. Right now I'd be lucky to hit 3 reps.
> 
> ...


 
Nice lifting 

Question for you?   that would be considered a Sumo? with arms inside legs?


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Nice lifting
> 
> Question for you?   that would be considered a Sumo? with arms inside legs?



Yes, I would consider it sumo stance deadlifting. However, it is a fairly close stance for sumo style lifting. My ankles are just inside the smooth rings on a standard weight lifting bar. 

The sumo stance is a MUCH stronger position for me. It adds almost 100 lbs to my max lift compared to conventional stance.


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2011)

Today - (lower II)

warm up (I timed it, my warm up takes 20 minutes, yikes...but it is worth it)

speed box pause squat - 3 second pause on box
5x3 135 lbs
super set w/
body weight jump squat - 
5x3 BW

deadlift - 
3x5 315 lbs

complex w/ 30 lb KB - RI 60 seconds
10 swing
10 goblet squat
10 goblet lunges each leg (20 total)

3 rounds

stretch

Short and sweet. I felt really good today.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

What exactly are you doing for warmup? I went back a few pages but I didn't see anything. 

And if I remember correctly, the cat avatars were the kiki club insignia. lol


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think I have ever written it out in this journal. I basically warm up every part of the body...here goes:

10 glute bridges
6 unilateral glute bridge each side
8 cook hip lift each side
10 high knee walks each side
10 straight leg walk each side
20 butt kickers each side
6 lunges each side with overhead extension
10 x-band walks each side
5 deep forward lunge, hands to floor, side lunge, then squat with elbows inside forcing abduction of the hip
5 lateral lunges each side
15 squats with light band around knees to help active hip abductors
10 quad stretch walks each side
12 calve stretch wall-dorsi flexion each side
12 active isolated stretch on TFL each side
25 dynamic chest stretches
5 circumduction swings each should
10 scap push ups
5 regular push ups
3 chin ups 
5 YTWL of each movement

annnnd, I'm done. Everything in there has a specific reason. After that warm up I feel very physically & mentally prepared. I really get sick of it at times, but it helps my training a lot and I haven't been injured in a long long time.

Oh btw, the warm up I just listed is only done on lower body days. On upper days I start with the chest stretches and on, plus the glute bridge stuff.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy shit! Haha, I think I'd be spent after that.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2011)

I work up a good heart rate and sweat with that, but after I do I feel much more in the zone for training. It wakes me up.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

fufu said:


> i don't think i have ever written it out in this journal. I basically warm up every part of the body...here goes:
> 
> 10 glute bridges
> 6 unilateral glute bridge each side
> ...


 

wow


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

That is one he'll of a warm up Fu, my warm ups are non existent in comparison


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2011)

Warming up is good, helps prepare the body & mind for heavy work, as well as prevent injury. The only reason why I put up with such a long warm up is that it works.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2011)

Today - (upper I)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x5 +20 lbs (grips: pronated, neutral, neutral, supinated)

BW push ups - RI 60 seconds
5x12

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 6.7 mph (8:57 minutes per mile)
1 mile ran
- 1 minute active recovery -
speed: 8.6 mph (6:58 minutes per mile)
1/2 mile ran
- 1 minute active recovery -
speed: 11.4 mph (5:15 minutes per mile)
1 minute ran

quick stretch (doing yoga later, so no need to stretch too much post workout)

Today was a success. I wasn't sure how my body would feel week 2 into this cutting diet, but my strength held up very well. 

Running was tough, but also went well. Mentally it is easier for me to go balls to the wall for 1 minute, than a moderate pace for a mile. Sometimes my mind just isn't in it unless I am going ape shit.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm the same way with sprinting vs. a moderate pace. Nice pressing and chins.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> I'm the same way with sprinting vs. a moderate pace. Nice pressing and chins.



Thankska.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2011)

Today - 

90 minutes yoga...this was my first time doing it after training the same day. My shoulders were so tired.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

fufu said:


> Sometimes my mind just isn't in it unless I am going ape shit.


 

HEARD that!


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2011)

Today - (lower I)

warm up

hang power clean - 
4x3 170 lbs

front squat - 
4x6 185 lbs

weighted hyper extension - 
3x10 +45 lbs

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 11.0 mph
30 seconds on, 30 seconds off, x5
- 4 minute active recovery -
incline: 15.0
speed: 10.5 mph
10 seconds on, 40 seconds off, x5

stretch

Holy shit, today was a tough workout, especially those intervals. I was feeling a bit sluggish today, but I'll pulled my shit together for all my sets.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2011)

I have been adding a few your exercises to my routine.  like the hanging power cleans   Started @ 135  but I am sure I will work that up 

Got you "poop in a group"  huh


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I have been adding a few your exercises to my routine.  like the hanging power cleans   Started @ 135  but I am sure I will work that up
> 
> Got you "poop in a group"  huh



Nice. Hang cleans are a very technical lift, always good to start light and slowly work yourself up. 

poop in a ground? lol, sounds fun, what I don't know what that means.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, I like your routine a lot too and cleans are the shit.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Yeah, I like your routine a lot too and cleans are the shit.



Thanks, I like to keep things simple and effective.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2011)

Today - (upper II)

warm up

overhead press - 
4x6 115 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x6 each side 95 lbs

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 7.1 mph (8:27 minutes per mile pace)
1 mile ran
- 2 minute active recovery -
speed: 9.2 mph (6:31 minutes per mile pace)
1/2 mile ran
- 2 minute active recovery - 
speed: 12.0 mph (5:00 minutes per mile pace)
1 minute ran

BW chin up - 
3x7 neutral grip

stretch

Pressing and rowing felt really strong. I felt in the groove for running today. It was challenging, but felt good.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2011)

Today - (lower II)

warm up

speed box pause squat - 3 second pause on box each rep
5x3 145 lbs
super set w/
BW jump squat - 
5x3

deadlift - 
3x5 325 lbs

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
3x20 35 lb KB

stretch

Short and sweet. Deadlifts were tough, but everything is hanging together quite well considering I am cutting. I am noticing I am leaning up pretty well now.

Body weight is around 187 lbs, down from 193.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2011)

Today - (upper I)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x5 +25 lbs (grips: pronated, neutral, neutral, supinated)

BW push up - RI 60 seconds
4x15 

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 7.5 mph (8 minute/mile pace)
1 mile ran

-2 minute active recovery-

speed: 10.0 mph (6 minute/mile pace)
1/2 mile ran

-2 minute active recovery-

speed: 12.0 mph (5 minute/mile pace)
1 minute 10 seconds ran

stretch

I felt unusually strong during the weight lifting portion of this workout. I wasn't feeling the running so much, but I sucked it up and did it.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2011)

Today - (lower I)

warm up

So, I changed up today's workout. Over the past week I'd been thinking about hitting a 1 mile run PR, which would be anything under 6 minutes and 27 seconds. I knew that I was right there with my conditioning and I could really go for this PR any time now. The thought was in my mind and I've been getting very nervous about it because I know I can do it, but it is going to hurt. Basically, I have no excuse to not hit a PR other than I couldn't will myself through the discomfort. 

Anyway, I didn't actually plan on running till I got halfway through my warm up, but I realized I was feeling very light and springy today, so I made up my mind to go for the PR. 

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 10 mph (6 minutes per mile pace)
1 mile ran *PR*

front squat - 
4x6 195 lbs

weighted hyper extension - 
3x10 +50 lbs *PR*

stretch

Awesome workout! It is extremely rare that I change up my workout on the go, but I got so anxious/excited about hitting a PR my mind was made up. I didn't how know the front squatting would go afterwards, but it went fine. I don't know why I have been feeling so good physically during this cut. I even just cut my calories down to 3000 from 3200 per day a couple days ago. 

The running honestly wasn't as painful as I though it would be, but it definitely was a big challenge.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice, 2 PR's in one shot. Congrats!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 18, 2011)

You not bulking anymore then Fu?


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Nice, 2 PR's in one shot. Congrats!



thanks! 



davegmb said:


> You not bulking anymore then Fu?



Nah, I've dropping my weight over the past few weeks. I am around 185 lbs right now. I just feel better at this body weight. Plus I am focusing more on running and body weight exercises these days, so it helps being lighter. Plus, I haven't been super lean in a while so I am also working towards that.


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2011)

Today - (upper II)

warm up

overhead press -
3x6 125 lbs
1x5 125 lbs (rep 5 was solid, but I didn't think I had another in me. If I did, it would have been ugly.)

unilateral DB row - 
4x6 each side 100 lbs

treadmill intervals -
incline: 0.0
speed: 11.5 mph 
30 seconds on, 30 seconds off, x5
- 3 minute active recovery -
incline: 15.0
speed: 11.0 mph
10 seconds on, 50 seconds off, x5

BW chin up - 
3x8 neutral grip

quick stretch

Oh man am I tired. Good workout. Going into Boston over the weekend to see a great friend of mine, should be fun.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2011)

Today - (lower II)

warm up

speed box pause squat - 3 second pause on box
5x3 155 lbs
super set w/
BW jump squat - 
5x3

deadlift - 
4x3 335 lbs

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
4x20 w/ 35 lb KB

stretch

Speed stuff felt good, deadlifts felt slow & heavy and the swings went really easy for some reason. Last week 3x20 had me breathing pretty well, but I added a set today and my breathing was unusually slow and relaxed between sets.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2011)

Today - (upper I)

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
2x4 x2 95 lbs
2x5 x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x5 +30 lbs (grips: pronated, neutral, neutral, supinated)

BW push up - RI 60 seconds
2x20 
1x15

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 8.0 mph (7 1/2 minutes per mile pace)
1 mile ran

-2 minute active recovery-

speed: 10.9 mph (5 1/2 minutes per mile pace)
1/2 mile ran

stretch

I felt strong today. Running went well, that 1/2 mile run was tough though.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2011)

Still looking strong despite the lighter weight on the scales, good work fu


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks Dave, how are things going with you?


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2011)

Today - 

yoga, 90 minutes. I'm beat.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2011)

Today - (upper I)

warm up

front squat - 
3x5 204 lbs
1x10 204 lbs

weighted hyper extension - 
3x10 +55 lbs *PR*

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
2x15 30 lb KB
1x15 45 lb KB
3x15 50 lb KB

stretch

I don't know where last set of front squats came from. Since it was the last set of the last front squat workout for this phase, I took reps far out. It wasn't to failure, but it was close. Solid form to the last rep. Anything after that would have been ugly.


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2011)

Today - (upper II)

warm up

overhead press -
4x4 135 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x6 each side 105 lbs

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 12.0 mph (5 minutes per mile pace)
1/2 mile ran

-2 minute active recovery-

speed: 8.6 mph (6:58 minutes per mile pace)
1 mile ran

stretch

Overhead pressing was tough, but form was solid. Rows weren't a problem. The 1/2 mile run was hard, but obviously short.

The mile run after that was one of the hardest things I've ever done. I really blew my wad on that fast 1/2 mile, and at minute 2 on the 7 minute mile I was wanting to stop so bad. I've never been on the verge of quitting so close while still continuing to run. The mind is definitely the limiting factor on these kinds of endurance tests. I was getting cold sweats and felt my insides turn, but I did it.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2011)

Today - (random)

warm up

chin ups - 
3x6 +20 lbs
1x5 +20 lbs
1x6 BW

BW push ups - 
1x10
1x15
1x20
1x27

BW squats - 
1x100

done.

Won't be training again till next Wednesday.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2011)

Today - (lower I)

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 177 lbs

weighted hyper extension -
3x12 +25 lbs

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 10.0 mph
30 seconds on, 30 seconds off, x6
-3 minutes active recovery-
incline: 15.0
speed: 10.5 mph
10 seconds on, 40 seconds off, x5

stretch

Ouch. First day back after a 5-day break of herb, booze and eating junk food. It was awesome, but I one more day of that heathen lifestyle and I think I would have been sick of it. 

Anyway, I felt tight and out of the loop in today's workout. Pretty typical for my first day back after a break.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2011)

Today - 

90 minutes yoga.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2011)

Today - (upper I)

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x6 +10 lbs (grips: pronated x2, neutral x1, supinated x1)

BW push up - RI 90 seconds 
2x10 
2x12
1x15

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 6.7 mph (8:57 minutes per mile pace)
2 miles ran

stretch

Done.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2011)

Yoga hey! Is that just for flexibility? or does it take you to a spiritual place us no yoga people could never reach lol sorry to be a dick


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2011)

Today - 

90 minutes yoga.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yoga hey! Is that just for flexibility? or does it take you to a spiritual place us no yoga people could never reach lol sorry to be a dick



Lol

I do yoga for a few reasons:

1.)	It is free, and a good way for me to meet potential clients in the area I work.
2.)	Increased flexibility and body awareness
3.)	Feel more ???locked in??? to my body when weight training.
4.)	The class is a real challenge, it definitely builds mental toughness.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2011)

Never tried Yoga but it look like too much flexing for a guy built like me  LOL


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2011)

Today - (lower II)

warm up

speed pause squat (no box) - 3 second pause in the hole
4x3 155 lbs
super set w/
BW jump squat - 
4x3

trap bar deadlift - 
2x5 295...I felt so off, stopped short,

chin up bar free hang with pronated grip - 
1 minute (just to see where my grip is at these days)

I feel kinda beat up.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 11, 2011)

Mmmm looks like we trained at similar times today.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2011)

^ are you suggesting a cosmic connection?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Never tried Yoga but it look like too much flexing for a guy built like me  LOL



It is tough, but I think the difficulty of the class depends on the person teaching it.

My instructor says he finds more muscular guys tend to have a harder time with the poses.

It makes sense, as weight training increases neurologic muscle tone. Trained muscles tend to be denser and less flexible.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2011)

Today - (warm up)

overhead press - 
4x8 105 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 90 lbs

treadmill - 
started and stopped a couple minutes in, I've been developing posterior compartment shin splints and it is definitely getting worse despite my icing and massage efforts. 

circuit (KB stuff I used a 35 lb KB) - RI 60 seconds
1 Turkish get up each side
5 BW chin ups
5 BW push ups
5 KB swings
5 KB goblet squats
unilateral/contralateral quadruped extension pose 10 seconds each side

3 rounds

stretch


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2011)

fufu said:


> It is tough, but I think the difficulty of the class depends on the person teaching it.
> 
> My instructor says he finds more muscular guys tend to have a harder time with the poses.
> 
> It makes sense, as weight training increases neurologic muscle tone. Trained muscles tend to be denser and less flexible.


 

Indeed  I don't think I could do much of anything of that flexy stuff


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2011)

Yoga - 

90 minutes, tough.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Indeed  I don't think I could do much of anything of that flexy stuff



You might be surprised what you can do if you take things slowly one step at a time!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2011)

I've worked alot on hamstring flexibility I can touch my toes now haha which has improved my squat obviously. However, my shoulder flexibility really needs to improve I'm terrible at those shoulder dislocations


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I've worked alot on hamstring flexibility I can touch my toes now haha which has improved my squat obviously. However, my shoulder flexibility really needs to improve I'm terrible at those shoulder dislocations



Nice!

So by shoulder flexibility are you talking about trying to get your arms overhead?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

I still have a bit of gut to remove before I could touch my toes  LOL


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 187 lbs

weighted hyper extension - 
3x12 +30 lbs

treadmill intervals - 
incline:0.0
speed: 10.5 mph
30 seconds on, 30 seconds off, x6
-3 minute active recovery-
incline: 15.0
speed: 11.0 mph
10 seconds on, 50 seconds off, x5

stretch

Good stuff.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

nice, short and sweet!


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2011)

jagbender said:


> nice, short and sweet!



The way I like it!


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 x2 85 lbs

weighted chin ups - 
4x6 +15 lbs (grips: pronated, neutral x2, supinated)

BW push ups - 
1x10
1x12
1x15
1x18
1x20

stretch

Success!


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2011)

Yesterday - 

yoga, 90 minutes.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

fufu said:


> Yesterday -
> 
> yoga, 90 minutes.


 

There you go getting all bendy and  flexible again!

I bet that I could use the relaxation benifits!


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> There you go getting all bendy and  flexible again!
> 
> I bet that I could use the relaxation benifits!



lol, I wouldn't call the class I do relaxing, although there are kinds of yoga that are. 

The class is tough as shit, and I consistently wonder about 1/2 through most classes if I will be able to do everything that is instructed.

Many of the poses are like holding squat positions, then lunging positions, then single leg positions, then being inverted, one after another, it gets really hard. Plus the room is heated to 98 degrees.


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

speed pause squats (no box) - 3 second pause in the hole
4x3 165 lbs
super set w/
BW jump squat - 
4x3

sumo deadlift - 
5x3 315 lbs

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
6x12 50 lb KB

stretch

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2011)

Today - 

yoga, 90 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

overhead press - 
3x8 115 lbs
1x7 115 lbs (d'oh! just missed that last rep)

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 95 lbs

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 6.3 mph (9:31 minutes per mile pace)
1 mile ran

BW chin ups - 
1x16 (just seeing where I am with max reps, granted this is after doing much rowing)

stretch

Great session. I felt very good. I got up early and got in and out of the gym quickly. Going into Boston tonight to see the Bruins play the Islanders...fucking pumped!


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2011)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 197 lbs

hyper extension - 
3x12 +35 lbs *PR*

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 11.0 mph
30 seconds on, 30 seconds off, x6
-few minutes active recovery-
incline: 15.0
speed: 11.5 mph
10 seconds on, 50 seconds off, x5

stretch

Great session. Front squats felt very strong. The last set of hyper-extensions was killer. My hammies were feeling it!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats on your PR!


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Congrats on your PR!



Thanks, high rep hyper-extensions are rough.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

fufu said:


> Thanks, high rep hyper-extensions are rough.


 
I love to do them.  But at by home gym  I need aspotter to sit on my legs to do them.  I usually do them with a 45# plate  

I would love to have a real machine @ home


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I love to do them.  But at by home gym  I need aspotter to sit on my legs to do them.  I usually do them with a 45# plate
> 
> I would love to have a real machine @ home



The hyper extension is great, it just sucks that a hyper-extension station will cost you some solid dough, plus it really only has one use.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2011)

What are your goals like these days?  I feel like I see more cardio than I once did.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> What are your goals like these days?  I feel like I see more cardio than I once did.



My goals are pretty spread out. I want to maintain some decent strength (basic gym lifts), increase BW strength (doing yoga, chins, push ups, etc) and increase my endurance (running, circuits, high rep KB swings)

I'm not focusing too much in any direction. I've been dropping my weight as well. The reason for the change is because I started a career in clinical massage therapy, and it is a very physical job. Since I can't train specific PL stuff because of the stress on the body, I have been doing more endurance stuff. BW is around 185 lbs right now (fairly low for me). 

It does feel good to be able to bench the 100 lb dumb bells and run a 6 minute mile! I have a 2 mile trail run coming up in a couple weeks, and I'd like to be able to hang with the endurance people while still being strong. In comparison to myself from a year ago, I feel pretty weak.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x6 +20 lbs (pronated, neutral x2, supinated)

BW push ups - RI 90 seconds
1x25
1x20
1x15
2x10

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 7.1 mph (8:27 minutes per mile pace)
2 mile run

Great session today. Benching was easier than expected, chin ups were pretty difficult. The running was only moderately challenging. I have a 2 mile trail run coming up in a couple weeks. My goal is pretty conservative, finish it in under 18 minutes. I'm not sure how hilly it will be.


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2011)

Today - 

yoga, 90 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 7.5 mph (8:00 minutes per mile pace)
2 mile run

speed pause squat (no box) - 3 second pause in the hole
4x3 175 lbs
super set w/
KB swing - 
4x10 55 lbs

sumo deadlift - 
4x3 325 lbs

stretch

Tough workout. Since I have this little trail race coming up I am prioritizing running for the time being. Even for doing plenty of endurance work before the actual lifting, I felt pretty good.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

treadmill -
incline: 0.0
speed: 7.8 mph (7:41 minutes per mile pace)
2 mile run

overhead press - 
2x6 125 lbs
2x4 125 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 100 lbs

stretch

Excellent workout. Running felt very good today. OHP was weaker than expected, but I never run before doing upper strength stuff so there may have been an effect there.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 4, 2011)

Strong rows Fu


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Dave, they've always been one of my stronger movements.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 204 lbs

hyper extension - 
3x12 +40 lbs *PR*

treadmill intervals - 
incline: 0.0
speed: 11.5 mph
30 seconds on, 30 seconds off, x6
-5 minute active recovery-
incline: 15.0
speed: 12.0 mph
10 seconds on, 50 seconds off, x5

stretch

Success. Front squats were easy, weighted hypers had my hammies burning very well and the interval stuff was hard. I've never done incline sprints at 12.0 mph (max speed on the treadmill) before, so technically that is a PR.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

treadmill - 
incline: 0.0
pace: 7:28 minutes per mile pace
distance: 2 miles

flat DB bench press - 
4x4 x2 95 lbs

weighted chin ups - 
3x6 +25 lbs (grips: pronated, neutral, supinated)

BW push ups - 2 minute RI
1x10
1x15
2x20
1x19 (+1)

Excellent workout. The race is Sunday, and today's pace was hard, but not too hard. I was so close to 20 reps on that last set up push ups, but that was a literal strength failure there. I was going up and just dropped. I had nothing left, I rested a few seconds and performed the last rep.


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2011)

I did a 2 mile trail race today, I actually came in 2nd overall, but there was only like 20 people racing for the 2 mile course. 

It was full of super steep hills, rocks, roots, streams and mud patches. 

It was a lot of fun. 

Time was 19:11, which is only a 9:36 minutes per mile pace. I can run a flat 2 mile in under 15 minutes, but the trail terrain totally changes the game.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 9, 2011)

awesome !


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x3 214, 221, 226, 231, 236

weighted hyper extension - 
4x6 +65 lbs *PR*

KB swing - 
2x10 50 lbs

stretch


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

nicce front squats and Congrats on  the *PR* on the Hypers


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2011)

You like front squats a lot dontcha?  I feel like that's been a staple in your programs.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> nicce front squats and Congrats on  the *PR* on the Hypers



thanks! Today's front squats were hard, but I can't help but feel weak on them because I used to squat a lot more. My weight is quite a bit down from what it used to be when I was stronger. 



CowPimp said:


> You like front squats a lot dontcha?  I feel like that's been a staple in your programs.



Definitely. I get can great depth comfortably and I just love doing them. 

I've been keeping my program very simple as of late.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats and deads RULE the WORLD!


----------



## x~factor (Oct 13, 2011)

fufu said:


> I've been keeping my program very simple as of late.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Squats and deads RULE the WORLD!



agreed



x~factor said:


> Nothing wrong with that.



Totally, the basics work.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

standing overhead press - 
4x4 135 lbs

weighted chin ups - (all supinated grip)
1x3 +25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50

DB rows - 
1x8 each side 105 lbs
1x8 each side 110 lbs

stretch

Short and sweet. I am going to take a 4 day break from the weights and eat a ton of food. My body is feeling pretty run down. I have a new program in mind when I come back to the gym, something different.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 14, 2011)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


 

Enjoy your break!


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh, I shall. I've already invested in some potato chips, sugary cereal and frozen burritos. Mmmm.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2011)

fufu said:


> Oh, I shall. I've already invested in some potato chips, sugary cereal and frozen burritos. Mmmm.


I have to stop back and thank you for posting about taking a break. 

I was really pushing myself last week to lift and I was getting burned out 
I am also taking a few days off lifting.  I carb loaded Saturday and am back on the diet (almost) today.  Did some light cardio after my last carb meal yesterday,  and took today off.  feeling much better. Probably going to take a few more days off lifting.  Sometime I don't realize when I am overtraining.  I read your post and the light came on! 

I really enjoyed the Apple fritters from Abbe's Donuts.  My favorite cheat / carb.  I ate two of them.  They are friggin huge and were about 600 calories each! 


Thanks again


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I have to stop back and thank you for posting about taking a break.
> 
> I was really pushing myself last week to lift and I was getting burned out
> I am also taking a few days off lifting.  I carb loaded Saturday and am back on the diet (almost) today.  Did some light cardio after my last carb meal yesterday,  and took today off.  feeling much better. Probably going to take a few more days off lifting.  Sometime I don't realize when I am overtraining.  I read your post and the light came on!
> ...



Glad to hear you took some time to recover.

Recovery is a necessary aspect into factor in to any effective program. The recovery periods are just as important as the workouts. If your body can't recovery, it can't improve. After training several years I got to know my body well, and I find a 3-5 day complete break from training every 6-8 weeks will give me the rest I need before I start breaking down. This way I don't wait for overtraining to occur before I take a break. 

Same thing with dieting, every now and then I just let it go for a few days and splurge.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2011)

Today - 

yoga, 90 minutes

Had a different instructor today. Wasn't nearly as hard as my usual class. I don't consider it a workout, just a stretching session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2011)

trying something a little different...

Today - 

warm up

TGU - 
3x3 each side 30 lbs (6 total each set)
super set w/
single leg squat to bench - 
3x8 each side BW

overhead squat - 
3x5 95 lbs

bird dogs - 
3 sets, each set 3x10 second hold on each side alternating sides

KB swing -
2x10 35 lbs
KB single arm swings - 
2x10 each side (40 total)

chin ups - 
2x8 (pronated, neutral)

push ups - 
2x10 BW
feet on bench - 
2x10 BW

stretch

I am dedicating a day to all the skill lifts I've been wanting to do but never found the place to put them. I'm also working on body weight exercises and core stability on this day. Rest intervals are kept relatively short (60-90 seconds).


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

what is a TGU?  and Bird dog?


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2011)

Turkish Get Up (TGU) - 






YouTube Video











Bird dog (1:56 into the video) - 






YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting them looks like solid core exercises

Funny I was looking @ kettle balls the other day.  I though those thing aren't very heavy  Pffft.   Ignorance is bliss they say


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Thanks for posting them looks like solid core exercises
> 
> Funny I was looking @ kettle balls the other day.  I though those thing aren't very heavy  Pffft.   Ignorance is bliss they say



Kettlebells are just like dumb bells in the sense that they can range anywhere from 10-100+ lbs. 

Have you ever used them before?


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
6x3 187 lbs (really focusing on deep and explosive squats)

Bulgarian squats - 
3x8 each side x2 25 lbs 

weighted hyper extension w/ overhead extension - 
5x5 +25 lbs (at the top I hold my hips extended and push out the 25 lb plate straight out over head)

Tabata intervals - 
Squat with overhead press x2 10 lb KB (1 round)

Awesome session. I am really enjoying switching my exercises up. I haven't had this much fun training in a while. Front squats felt snappy, Bulgarian squats were surprisingly easy and the hyper extensions were pretty tough. The overhead extension places a ton of tension through the core. Tabata intervals were typical...really hard. 

I busted out my old olympic lifting shoes for the front squats. I had been using my converse, but I really love the feel of those shoes for front squatting.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 21, 2011)

Pulled the old Bulgarians out hey, horrid exercise haha

Have I ever asked why you have a pic of a cat in sailors hat and why?


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Pulled the old Bulgarians out hey, horrid exercise haha
> 
> Have I ever asked why you have a pic of a cat in sailors hat and why?



lol, I don't know if you have, but plenty of others have. 

Honestly, I can't quite remember. I found the picture somewhere a long time ago and I thought it was hilarious. At the time I was fronting the keke club, a group of cat enthusiasts. We had quite the momentum going, a few members are still around!

It's just for shits and giggles. Something to remind me to never take forums too seriously.

and yeah, the Bulgarians, such a painful and fatiguing exercise. So much benefit though.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 22, 2011)

fufu said:


> Kettlebells are just like dumb bells in the sense that they can range anywhere from 10-100+ lbs.
> 
> Have you ever used them before?


   DB's yes  KB's no  I have seen them  but I keep figuring I could use my DB's  I have a decent range of steel hex and a set od Bowflex 1090's  they adjust from 10-90 pounds in 5 pound increments


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 x2 80 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +25 lbs (pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

KB overhead press - 
3x12 each side 35 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side 90 lbs

stir the pot - 
3x30 second sets (alternate 3 circles in each direction till time is up)

stretch

Great session, weights felt light. Stir the pot is a tough exercise.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 24, 2011)

Just checked out some of your pics  pretty lean and fit!


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Just checked out some of your pics  pretty lean and fit!



Those pics are fairly old, but my current body is looking pretty similar. Thanks!


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

KB swing -
5x10 60 lb KB

sumo deadlift - 
6x2 275 

RDL - 
2x12 185 lbs

squat isometric press out & up - 1 second isometric hold at the end of each position
3x5 each direction, 30 lb KB

^It is like this, except I press overhead as well. Boston Personal Trainer: Squat Press Out.wmv - YouTube

Rest intervals for everything was between 60-90 seconds. Deadlifts were very light, but I want to reevaluate my form. Today I was working on speed and precision on the deadlift.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

TGU - 
3x3 each side 35 lbs
super set w/
single leg squat to 12" box - 
3x8 each leg BW

overhead squat - 
3x6 104 lbs

bird dogs - 
3 sets, 3x15 second hold each side alternating per set

KB swing - 
2x10 40 lbs
single arm KB swing - 
2x10 each side 40 lbs 

BW chin up -
2x9 (pronated, supinated)

BW push up - 
2x12
feet on bench - 
2x12

stretch

Good session. TGUs felt really good. I was having a bit of trouble on the overhead squats getting my weight back into the hips and heels, but overall they went well. When I am locked in, the reps are pretty easy.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2011)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
6x3 199 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x8 each side x2 30 lb dumb bells

weighted hyper extension with overhead extension - 
5x5 +35 lbs (hold isometric hip extension and extend plate overhead each rep)

Tabata intervals - 
squat w/ overhead press w/ x2 15 lb kettlebells
1 round

stretch

Awesome workout. I felt really good today. Squats felt light and snappy. Tabata intervals were tough, but it was really the overhead press component that was the challenge.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice workout, what's your pr for front squats fu?


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2011)

My PR for 1 rep is 315 lbs.

My other best sets are 8 reps at 245 and 3 at 275.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 31, 2011)

That's really impressive fu, I'm nowhere near that level yet


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2011)

Just takes a lot of front squat training, time and eating.

I'm not near that level right now either. My max front squat is probably around 270 lbs. I've been slowly cutting over the past 10 weeks or so, and I've been focusing on maintaining strength in that time. Obviously my strength takes a hit during that process.

I'd really like to break those PRs sometime over the next several months.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 x2 85 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +30 lbs (pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x12 each side 40 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side 95 lbs

stir-the-pot - 
3x40 seconds 

stretch

Good session. I was feeling the calorie deficit today. I am at 2800/day, which is actually very low for me. I'm almost done with this cutting phase though. I'm getting bored of maintaining my strength. I'm pretty fuck'n light, around 183 lbs I'd imagine. I haven't weighed myself in about a month though.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 3, 2011)

fufu said:


> flat DB bench press -
> 4x5 x2 85 lb dumb bells



What does "4x5 x2" mean?


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2011)

x~factor said:


> What does "4x5 x2" mean?



4x5 refers to sets x reps, and x2 is referring to two 85 lb dumb bells.


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2011)

yoga - 

90 minutes

It has been a few weeks since I did yoga because I have been busy working at the time I usually would go. Today I just felt like crap. Now that I want to get my strength back, I don't know how much yoga I will be doing because they do a bunch of lunging and squatting isometric positions, and that is just too much on my already fatigued legs.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

sumo deadlift - 
6x2 285 lbs

RDL - 
2x12 195 lbs

KB swing - 
5x12 60 lbs

isometric squat with forward and overhead press - 1 second isometric hold in each position 
3x5 35 lbs (in both directions) 

stretch

Granted deadlifts were light, but my form felt awesome. I am getting back in the groove with them. I zipped right through today's workout.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2011)

Looking good dude! Like all the KB work in here, i really need to add more.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good dude! Like all the KB work in here, i really need to add more.



I love the KB work, the KB is so mobile and easy to throw around. It is definitely fun to use.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

TGU - 
3x3 each side 40 lbs
super set w/
single leg squat (pistols) - 
3x5 each leg BW

overhead squat - 
3x6 116 lbs

bird dogs w/ shoulder & hip squares - 
3 sets, 3 squares each side alternated 3 times per set. 

KB swing - 
2x10 45 lbs
single arm swings - 
2x10 each side 45 lbs

chin up - 
2x10 BW (pronated, supinated)

push ups - 
2x14 BW
feet on bench - 
2x14 BW

stretch

I was toast by the end of this workout. I had a tiny breakfast, and was pretty tired to begin with. Overhead squats were really tough today. I kept almost losing the weight forward when I was deep in the hole. On the last rep of the last set, I just dumped the weight forward. I had to +1 that set after resting about 10 seconds. My medial right knee felt a little weird after the single leg squats.

The single leg squats went better than I imagined they would. They actually felt pretty easy! I was going ATG and did the reps with good speed and form. Although, my left knee tends to get a bit too valgus some reps, I have some hip stability issues on that side. I've never felt so strong on the single leg squats as I have today. It is amazing what a simple 3 week progression can do (single leg squat to high box, single leg squat to low box, single leg free squat).


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2011)

Your workouts would kill me fu


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Your workouts would kill me fu



I bet you'd do better than you think.

Have you ever tried a Turkish get up? They are fun!


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2011)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
6x3 209 lbs

Bulgarian DB squat - 
3x8 each side x2 35 lbs

weighted hyper extension - 
3x10 +45 lbs w/ a 1 second isometric at the top of each rep

Tabata intervals - 
KB front squat w/ x2 20 lb KBs
1 round

stretch

Good session, I'm beat. Those isometric hyper extensions killed my hammies, and following up that with the Tabata intervals had my legs turn to jelly.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 9, 2011)

fufu said:


> I bet you'd do better than you think.
> 
> Have you ever tried a Turkish get up? They are fun!



I've seen them fu, but never tried them, they look tough


----------



## doohgk (Nov 10, 2011)

nice


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

looking good in here!


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 11, 2011)

fufu said:


> I had a tiny breakfast, and was pretty tired to begin with.



That is tough! I wouldn't even think of hitting the gym if I had very little breakfast AND tired.


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2011)

x~factor said:


> That is tough! I wouldn't even think of hitting the gym if I had very little breakfast AND tired.



My schedule is pretty fixed into place, if I don't get to the gym at my normal time it throws off my day. 

When I've done the same thing for so long I don't find it too hard to just get in the gym, even if I feel like shit.


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 each side w/ x2 90 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +35 lbs (pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x12 each side 45 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
2x10 each side 100 lbs

stir-the-pot - 
5x30 seconds

stretch

Good workout! I felt pretty strong today. I am on a caloric-surplus now, so I'm looking to slowly put on mass and strength. 

I scraped a piece of skin off my thumb during the rows, and I have a client to work on tomorrow, ugh!


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2011)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
6x2 295 lbs

RDL -
2x12 205 lbs

KB swing - 
5x14 60 lbs

KB squat isometric w/ forward and overhead extension - 
3x5 in each direction, 40 lbs, 1 second isometric at the end of each position

stretch

Great session. Went through some rough stuff this weekend, so I was feeling a bit lethargic today, mentally and physically. But the training went very well despite that.

I'm continuing with the light deadlifts, form felt near perfect on some of those reps. I'm going to increase the deadlift volume soon. High rep RDLs are tough on the grip, especially with a double overhand grip.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

must be something in the air  I FELT LIKE CRAP this weekend  went to lift today and the bar felt heavy  I ended up with a decent workout though


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2011)

jagbender said:


> must be something in the air  I FELT LIKE CRAP this weekend  went to lift today and the bar felt heavy  I ended up with a decent workout though



That's good. I don't mind feeling like crap if I can get a decent training session in. If I feel like crap and my training is crap..I end up feeling even crappier!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

lol


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2011)

Today -

warm up

overhead squat - 
I was all over the fucking place, I just dropped this exercise, it wasn't happening.

Turkish get up - 
3x3 each side w/ 45 lb KB
super set w/
weighted single leg squat -
3x5 each side +20 lbs

overhead squat - 
I decided to come back to this, with light weight.
1x6 89 lbs
1x10 89 lbs
1x7 89 lbs

^tucking my cervical spine out of lordosis really helps me keep my balance. I was still having trouble though.

bird dog - 
5 sets, 5x5 second holds each side per set

KB swing - 
2x10 50 lbs
single arm - 
2x10 each side 50 lbs

chin up - 
1x11 BW
1x9 BW (god damn it, my back was pretty fried I guess)

BW push ups - 
1x16, feet on bench (about 16 inches high)
1x16, feet on 22 inch box
1x16 feet on flat ground

stretch

Blah! Turkish get ups went well, today was the first day I felt a moderate challenge with them, but they still went smoothly. I felt kind of off today. I trained at night, when I almost always go in the morning. I felt myself on the verge of getting sick yesterday, but I felt much better today. Maybe I should have backed off, but I am addicted.

Single leg squats seem ridiculously easy for some reason. I used to have such a problem with pistols, now I seem to pop right through them. I almost feel like I shouldn't be able to do them so easily.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
6x3 221 lbs

Bulgarian DB squat - 
3x8 each side w/ x2 40 lb DBs

Tabata intervals - 
back squat w/ 89 lbs
1 round

weighted hyper extension - 1 second isometric at the top of each rep
2x10 +55 lbs

stretch

My erectors and hamstrings were already sore and fatigued going into today's workout, so that made things a bit more difficult. Everything went well though, the Tabata intervals were easier than expected, first time doing back squats on those.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 18, 2011)

fufu said:


> overhead squat -
> I was all over the fucking place, I just dropped this exercise, it wasn't happening.



Yeah man, OH squat is tough!


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2011)

Definitely! Tough as hell. Some reps are spot on, and then some are just shite.


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
1x4 w/ x2 95 lbs
1x3 w/ x2 100 lbs
2x4 w/ x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +45 lbs (pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

KB unilateral OHP - 
1x10 each side 50 lbs
1x9 each side 55 lbs
1x10 each side 50 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
2x10 each side 105 lbs

stir-the-pot - 
3x60 seconds 

stretch

Great session. I took myself to the heavier weights today. I'll be taking a short break after Wednesday, so I didn't mind burning my wick low today. Feels good to be eating a lot again, I'll be working towards strength.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 21, 2011)

fufu said:


> flat DB bench press -
> 1x4 w/ x2 95 lbs
> 1x3 w/ x2 100 lbs
> 2x4 w/ x2 95 lbs



Do you have a spotter to get those weights into position? Its always a struggle for me.


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Do you have a spotter to get those weights into position? Its always a struggle for me.



I don't, but I have a very specific set up process. I've done them for so long I'm comfortable setting up and putting them back down by myself. 

My set up:

1.) Grab the dumb bells, back up in front of a bench.
2.) Sit down while supporting the dumb bells on my thighs.
3.) After I get my breathing right, I sort of lurch forward and then jerk the dumb bells close into my body while leaning back. I keep the dumb bells curled right into me as tight as I can until my back is flat. 
4.) From there, I just press up. 

When I'm done I have the dumb bells extended fully above me, and then I let them fall forward while I shoot my legs up to catch them. Once the weight hits my thighs, the momentum makes me sit right up.

I personally find that having someone help me get the bells into place is awkward.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 22, 2011)

Turkish getups kickass.  Man, I'm going to have to put those in next time I change things around.  It's hard to convince oneself to include them because they are just exhausting.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Turkish getups kickass.  Man, I'm going to have to put those in next time I change things around.  It's hard to convince oneself to include them because they are just exhausting.



They are awesome...great benefits reaped from them, and I find them very fun to do.

My shoulder stability has always been suspect, so I definitely benefit from the TGU.

I'm slowly working up on them. I saw a video of a girl doing a 35 kg get up...so that is my current goal, haha.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - DOH grip on all sets
6x2 315 lbs
1x1 325, 335, 345, 355, 365

RDL - 
2x12 215 lbs

overhead planks (elbows positioned in front of my head, makes it harder)
3x30 seconds

stretch

Deadlifts felt great today. Weight was light, but I am still slowly working up on those. I decided to hit some singles and stop when the weight felt challenging. 

RDLs are death on my posterior chain.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 24, 2011)

365lbs is by no means light fu, but glad your training is going well


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2011)

Today -

warm up

Turkish get up - 
6x1 each side, 65 lb KB *PR*

weighted single leg squat - *PR*
5x3 each side +35 lbs

BW chin up on rock chunk handles -
2x8
1x6

push ups w/ feet on 28.5" box -
4x10

bird dogs - 
3x10 each side w/ 1 second isometric each rep

I then played around with KB work for a while, swings, single arm swings, snatches, cleans. I tried to to do handstands for a while too.

stretch

Good session! I really like the heavy get ups.


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2011)

Some footage today. I was home for the holiday. I had access to a camera. I got some good crowded basement training in. 

TGU -

Turkish Get Up 65 lb KB - YouTube

Single leg squat - 

Single Leg Squat with 35 lb KB - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

TGU's look awesome and great balance on the SINGLE leg squats


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks jag.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
6x3 231 lbs

Bulgarian DB squat - 
3x8 each side x2 45 lbs

weighted hyper extension - 
3x10 +65 lbs

Great session, but the Bulgarian squats instilled a nausea within me that stuck around for a while. I left the gym feeling queezy...also had a pretty bad exertion-based headache. I nixed the stretching for today. I'll foam roll later.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice front squats! I'm up to 200lbs with them so I'm catching you up fu, much prefer them to back squats!


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice front squats! I'm up to 200lbs with them so I'm catching you up fu, much prefer them to back squats!



Nice, you are nearing the benchmark lift of 225!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah the 225lbs is my goal, hope to get there by the new year


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2011)

Eat, lift, eat, sleep, eat, repeat! You'll get there.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to like doing overhead squats out of the bottom position - it really helps you learn how to stay super tight in your upper back which is the crucial part of the OHS. I should do those again - they always killed my upper back. The only problem is that OHS are tough on the wrists.

Are you training for anything specific or just trying to get stronger?


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> I used to like doing overhead squats out of the bottom position - it really helps you learn how to stay super tight in your upper back which is the crucial part of the OHS. I should do those again - they always killed my upper back. The only problem is that OHS are tough on the wrists.
> 
> Are you training for anything specific or just trying to get stronger?



Just strength really. 

On the bottom position OHS, do you start with the bar on the pins? How do you set up for that?


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press -
1x3 w/ x2 100 lb dumb bells
3x2 w/ x2 100 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up -
6x2 +55 lbs (pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x8 each side 55 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each side 110 lbs

stir-the-pot - 
2x75 seconds (OUCH)

stretch

Good shit. I didn't think I'd have much for the benching, and I was right. All the reps were solid though. OHP felt very solid, I really like doing them with the kettlebell.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 30, 2011)

fufu said:


> flat DB bench press -
> 1x3 w/ x2 100 lb dumb bells
> 3x2 w/ x2 100 lb dumb bells



Whoa!


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Whoa!



Thanks x. I've actually repped out the 100's much better in the past, as well as the 105's. 

I am much lighter than what I used to be though (185 instead of 205), so I am pretty happy with my strength right now.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2011)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
6x3 325 lbs

RDL - 
2x12 225 lbs 

KB swing - 
3x25 40 lbs

overhead plank - (elbows in front of head)
3x45 seconds 

stretch

Good shit. Deadlifts are fun. RDLs killed my grip.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey did you end up graduating?  I think I recall you being an exercise science major.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Hey did you end up graduating?  I think I recall you being an exercise science major.



Yeah I was. I did not end up graduating with that though. I became a licensed massage therapist last summer. I am just finishing up my certification in orthopedic massage. I am seriously considering finishing my kinesiology degree though. I just have some things to figure out. 

Have you stayed in touch with Patrick Ward at all? He is actually the one that inspired me to get into massage therapy. He's doing some awesome things.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 3, 2011)

RDL's are Rack dead lifts?  if So what height is the bar ?


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2011)

jagbender said:


> RDL's are Rack dead lifts?  if So what height is the bar ?



Nah, Romanian deadlift, not rack deadlifts.

This is what I was doing:

Romanian Deadlift form tutorial RDL - YouTube


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

KB Turkish get-up - 
5x1 each side 70 lbs
1x2 each side 70 lbs

chin ups - 
2x8 BW neutral grip
5x5 BW supinated grip 

push up w/ feet on 34.5" box - 
4x10 BW

bird dogs - 
5 sets, 20 second isometric hold each per set.

KB single arm swing - 
2x10 each side 65 lbs

Phew! I fuckin' love Turkish get-ups. I used to hate them, but now that I have my form down and I'm using heavier weight..lots of fun. I just love the feeling of having the weight drive down through my arm into my spine as I stand up with it. 

I need to work on my chin up repping, so I am going to start doing a lot of sets of moderate-lowish reps, as my chin up endurance is not great.

Soon I'll be transitioning to hand stand push ups (feet on the wall of course), I am looking forward to that.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 4, 2011)

fufu said:


> I need to work on my chin up repping, so I am going to start doing a lot of sets of moderate-lowish reps, as my chin up endurance is not great.



Good plan. I had the same problem before.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Good plan. I had the same problem before.



Yeah, I find high volume works well for increasing chins.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
6x3 243 lbs

Bulgarian DB squats - 
3x8 each side x2 50 lb dumb bells

weighted hyper extension - 
3x8 +70 lbs *PR*

Front squats felt so good, form was on spot today. Torso upright, neck packed, knees out and ass to grass.

Bulgarian squats...fuck me, they are so hard.

Weighted hyper extensions just exacerbated the discomfort from the Bulgarian squats. They inverted component of the lift fucks with my blood pressure when I'm really tired.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x3 w/ x2 100 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - 
6x2 +60 lbs (x2 pronated, x2 neutral, x2 supinated)

KB unilateral OHP - 
1x8 each side 60 lbs
1x6 each side 60 lbs
1x20 each side 40 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each side 115 lbs

stir-the-pot - 
2x40 seconds

overhead plank (post on hands, now elbows) -
2x40 seconds

stretch

Phew! Great workout. Last week I did 4x2 with the 100 lb dumb bells, just an extra rep this week. Everything felt good, I love those KB over head presses.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
6x3 335 lbs

RDL - 
3x8 235 lbs

KB swing - 
4x20 60 lbs

overhead single arm push up plank - 
3x20 seconds each side

side plank - 
2x20 seconds each side

stretch

Today I felt like I lifted with the best deadlift technique I ever have. I'm still working up with the light weight, and it is paying off. I got the hips nice and low, and the bar pulling back towards me. I've been using the "pack the neck" technique a lot recently, and my squats, deadlifts and swings feel stronger as a result.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2011)

fufu said:


> Nah, Romanian deadlift, not rack deadlifts.
> 
> This is what I was doing:
> 
> ...


 

Thanks  those look like a good way to increase your mid point strength.  that is where I am weakest.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 13, 2011)

I keep meaning to do Bulgarians again, but get that sickly feeling in my stomach at the thought and end up missing them out


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2011)

"Pack the neck" ??? What is that?

Deadlifts look great though. I find the same thing, the more time i take with warmup sets the better off my heavies are. I think you really need to train the groove with deadlifts and slow everything the fuck down.


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> "Pack the neck" ??? What is that?
> 
> Deadlifts look great though. I find the same thing, the more time i take with warmup sets the better off my heavies are. I think you really need to train the groove with deadlifts and slow everything the fuck down.



It is basically creating a neutral spine in the neck, along with the thoracic and lumbar regions of the spine. There theory is, creating a neutral cervical spine reflexively activates your keep core stabilizers, and leads to better force transfer throughout the torso in hip extension movements. Here is an article about it:

Packing in the neck | Charlie Weingroff

some audio:

Interview with Dr. Charlie Weingroff by Pat Flynn RKC - Part 1 - Packing in the Neck - YouTube
Pat Flynn Interviews Dr. Charlie Weingroff - Part 2 - "Packing in the Neck" - YouTube
Pat Flynn Interviews Dr. Charlie Weingroff - Part 3 - Packing in the Neck - YouTube


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Thanks  those look like a good way to increase your mid point strength.  that is where I am weakest.



They are my number 1 hamstring exercise. If you do them right, by pushing the hips back as far as you can, your hamstrings will feel it. They are great for increasing my deadlift.


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I keep meaning to do Bulgarians again, but get that sickly feeling in my stomach at the thought and end up missing them out



Yup, been there. I've not done them for that same reason. They are such a great exercise though...a great way to increase my back/front squats. A great hypertrophy exercise in my experience as well.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

KB Turkish get-up - 
6x1 each side 75 lbs *PR*

KB pistol - 
5x3 each side +40 lbs *PR*

chin up - 
6x6 BW

push up w/ feet on 50 inch box - 
2x10 BW
3x5 BW

stretch

I'm beat. TGUs felt awesome. The kettlebells at my gym only go up to 60 lbs, so I looped a dime and a nickel with a band around the KB handle to add the extra 15 lbs. God damn I like those get-ups. 

Pistols felt pretty easy, balance and technique can be an issue on those, not so much strength. I'm slowly progressing my feet on box push ups to eventually do hand stand push ups. I think next week I'll do the official vertical press. 

I had a late training session tonight after a ton of work. I am ready to eat and sleep.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
6x2 253 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side x2 55 lbs

front squats (form work) - 
2x20 89 lbs

Good shit. Some of those front squat reps took me rock bottom, I kept getting pitched forward a bit. Nothing too bad though.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 19, 2011)

fufu said:


> They are my number 1 hamstring exercise. If you do them right, by pushing the hips back as far as you can, your hamstrings will feel it. They are great for increasing my deadlift.


 
I am taking a couple weeks off lifting and hitting cardio pretty hard.  
Letting my tendons and joints heal.  
Will try these after Christmas.  Thanks for the pointers on how to do them properly


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I am taking a couple weeks off lifting and hitting cardio pretty hard.
> Letting my tendons and joints heal.
> Will try these after Christmas.  Thanks for the pointers on how to do them properly



Sounds good, are you suffering from any specific pains?


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x4 w/ x2 100 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up - 
4x2 +65 lbs (x3 neutral grip, x1 supinated grip)
1x3 +45 lbs supinated grip

unilateral KB OHP - 
1x5 right side 65 lbs, 1x5 left side 60 lbs
1x5 right side 65 lbs, 1x3 left side 62.5 lbs
1x15 each side 45 lbs

^my left shoulder is really weird. I had to wrap around little plates to add the weight to the KB, and it was halting me from getting in a good starting position with my left side. My left shoulder is weird and if I can't get a good tight position before pressing with heavy weight, I can't at all. I almost never train a heavier weight on one side compared to the other, but today I just couldn't get positioned correctly. 

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each side 120 lbs

stir-the-pot - 
4x30 seconds

overhead plank - 
1x60 seconds

stretch

Great session. Today I was really pushing my strength to the limit. 2 weeks ago with the DB bench press I did 4x2 with the 100 lbs, and that was a struggle, I had no strength for a third rep. Last week I did 4x3 and that was a struggle, no strength for a 4th rep. Today I did 4x4, and that was a struggle, no strength for a 5th rep. I usually don't train so close to failure week after week, but I've been eating so much recently, so it has been working out. I'm not going to carry this another week though, I know I'm at my limit. I'm about ready for a 4 day break from training. 

I was pushing my limit on the OHP press and chin ups as well.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2011)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
6x3 345 lbs

RDL - 
3x8 245 lbs

standard plank - 
1x2 minute plank

stretch

Good stuff. Deadlifts felt good. Short and too the point. Happy holidays all!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats on the PR! Your numbers look solid! +65 on that chin up is strong!


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, x. I've been eating a lot, so I expect the PRs to start flowing again.


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2011)

Today -

warm up

KB Turkish get up -
3x3 each side 65 lb KB

weighted pistol squat - 
3x3 each side +45 lbs *PR*

rock chunk handle chin ups - 
3x7 BW

KB swing - 
5x10 w/ 91.5 lb KB

Get ups felt good. 65 lbs feels pretty easy now. I got the "bulldog" kettlebell, which is 40 kilograms. However, I weighed it, and it is 91.5 lbs (40 kg should be 88 lbs). I kind of like that it is a bit heavier though. It'll take me a bit to get strong enough to TGU the bulldog. Maybe I could do it now if I was really warmed up and having a great training session. 

It's going to be hard to progress to 91.5 lbs because the kettlebells at my gym only go to 60 lbs, so I have been wrapping plates through the handle to increase the weight. However, it is a bit cumbersome and awkward with the added weight, and I wonder how hard it will be to add 20+ lbs in plates to the KB with a band. I'll figure something out though.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2011)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x1 229, 239, 249, 259, 265, 270, 275, 280, 285 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - 
3x6 each side x2 60 lbs

front squat - 
1x30 111 lbs

stretch

Awesome session. I was really getting into the front squat groove today. 285 went up slow, but solid. 265 was actually the hardest of them all because I fell out of groove midway up, I leaned too for forward. I had more in me, but I'll save that for another day. Packing the neck was key to keeping me in the groove. Those were all deep olympic style front squats.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 28, 2011)

good deal on yuor front squats  I love it when an exercise feels solid!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 28, 2011)

fufu said:


> front squat -
> 1x30 111 lbs



Dayum! And here I thought my 3x12 was exhausting!


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2011)

jagbender said:


> good deal on yuor front squats  I love it when an exercise feels solid!



absolutely, those days are what it is all about.

thanks.



x~factor said:


> Dayum! And here I thought my 3x12 was exhausting!



it was a good time.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2011)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
3x6 x2 95 lbs
1x5 x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up -
3x4 +45 lbs (x2 neutral, x1 supinated)

KB unilateral OHP - 
2x10 each side 55 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each side 125 lbs

stir-the-pot - 
3x40 seconds

stretch

Good stuff. 4 days off starting now. Mmm. Food & sleep will be plentiful.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 30, 2011)

Enjoy the days off!!!


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks x, I most definitely will.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 315 lbs

RDL - 
3x8 225 lbs

KB swing - 
5x10 60 lbs

standard plank - 
3x45 seconds

stretch

First day back since my break, it was good stuff. I ended up taking off 1 week instead of my normal 4 days. It wasn't really on purpose though. I expected to feel pretty weak in the gym with all that time off, but I felt really good today. Go figure!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking strong to me, man!

I feel great after my week off. I think what you lose in physical ability you more than make up for with enthusiasm after a layoff. All balances out in the end!

Good break, though?


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Looking strong to me, man!
> 
> I feel great after my week off. I think what you lose in physical ability you more than make up for with enthusiasm after a layoff. All balances out in the end!
> 
> Good break, though?



That's a good way to look at it.

Yes, break was good, I didn't eat as much as I'd have liked to, but at the same time it was a nice break from force-feeding as well.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

Turkish get-up - 
5x1 each side 70 lbs

pistol squat - 
3x5 each side +25 lbs

chin ups - 
8x5 BW

push ups - 
5x10 BW

bird dogs - 
3 sets, 3x5 second holds each side per set

stretch

Good stuff! TGUs felt surprisingly easy today. So did the pistol squats. Everything really, I guess that extended time off turned out to be good. I'm sure the calorie surplus is playing a significant hand as well. I felt super fresh today.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
6x3 221 lbs

Bulgarian DB squat - 
3x6 each side x2 50 lbs

front squat - 
1x30 89 lbs

stretch

Done. Tired.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2012)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x6 w/ x2 80 lb dumb bells

weighted chin up -
6x5 +20 lbs (x2 pronated, x2 neutral, x2 supinated)

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x12 each side 40 lbs

DB unilateral row - 
3x10 each side 100 lbs

stir the pot - 
4x30 seconds 

stretch

Everything felt relatively light. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2012)

Today -

warm up

dead lift - 
5x5 325 lbs

RDL - 
3x8 235 lbs

KB swing - 
5x12 60 lbs

standard plank - 
3x60 seconds

No time to stretch.

Good stuff! Dead lifts felt great. I'm still managing DOH grip on all of the above. 

Eat, shower, eat, work, eat and sleep.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2012)

Still swinging those kettle bells I see! Never used them before, hope all is well!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2012)

Doing DOH on all your pulling is one of the most effective ways of bringing your grip strength up, and you barely realize what's happening.


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Still swinging those kettle bells I see! Never used them before, hope all is well!



I love the swing. It helps me get in some explosive work, some conditioning work and hip-hinging technique all at the same time. 



Gazhole said:


> Doing DOH on all your pulling is one of the most effective ways of bringing your grip strength up, and you barely realize what's happening.



Totally. I do an internal face-palm whenever I see people warm up the deadlift with really light weight with a mixed grip...I'm talking about using the bar or 135 lbs.

Not only does DOH increase your grip, it also teaches you how to attack the bar with your palm. The gripping action is a great activator for the rest of your body. Any grasping based exercises can become instantly stronger with an intense grip...bench press, rows, chin ups, etc.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

Turkish get up - 
5x1 each side 75 lbs

chin up - 
8x6 BW (x4 neutral, x4 supinated)

push up - 
5x12 BW

bird dog - 
3 sets, 2x10 second isometrics each side each set

stretch

Awesome. TGU's felt really good, almost easy.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

fufu said:


> I love the swing. It helps me get in some explosive work, some conditioning work and hip-hinging technique all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Interesting  I will be aware of grip when I lift 

thanks


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Interesting  I will be aware of grip when I lift
> 
> thanks



I use a general rule of thumb, only use a mixed grip when you need to and always grip as hard as your can. Your grip strength will increase as a result.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
6x3 231 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side x2 55 lbs

front squat - 
1x31 111 lbs

no time to stretch.

Success. Front squats triples felt pretty easy today, I was in the groove.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 18, 2012)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...



Gotta love those days!!!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

Is that a typo or really a 31 rep front squat?


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Gotta love those days!!!



mmm, indeed!



davegmb said:


> Is that a typo or really a 31 rep front squat?



no typo, but the weight was pretty light. I'm pretty good at one long as set of squats.


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x6 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up -
6x5 +25 lbs (x2 pronated, x2 neutral, x2 supinated)

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x12 each side 45 lbs

DB unilateral row - 
3x10 each side 105 lbs

stretch

Awesome session today, I felt really strong.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 20, 2012)

Strong bench press!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2012)

A 31 rep set of front squats?  WTF is wrong with you?  Do you like agony that much?  Haha!


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2012)

CowPimp said:


> A 31 rep set of front squats?  WTF is wrong with you?  Do you like agony that much?  Haha!



lol, I call that "my cardio".


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 335 lbs

RDL - 
3x6 245 lbs

KB swing - 
5x14 60 lbs

standard plank - 
3x70 seconds

stretch

Excellent session. Deadlifts are still pretty light. I think next week I'll be getting back to the 3 rep sets. Not this current phase, but the next, I should be finally getting to the heavy pulls. I want to take things nice and slow as doing so has been paying dividends on my form.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

fufu said:


> lol, i call that "my cardio".


 

NNNNNiiiicccceeeee


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

Turkish get up - 
4x1 each side 80 lbs *PR*

chin ups - 
8x7 BW (x3 neutral, x5 supinated)

push ups - 
5x14 BW

stretch

Good shit. The TGU's felt really good. However, on the third rep on the left side, I lost my balanced on the first phase of the movement and I dumped the KB into horizontal adduction. It was scary, I felt like I could have really fucked up my shoulder. I felt a little crunch doing the slip up, but that is something I regularly feel. No pain, no weakness, and it doesn't feel sore at all right now. I considered stopping there, but I reassessed the situation and completed a couple more solid reps.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

front squat - 
6x3 241 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side x2 60 lbs

front squat - 
1x30 121 lbs

No stretch today.

Good shit. The last 2 sets of heavy squats went very well, but the first sets were a bit off, but not too bad.

My legs are shot.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice squats

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks jag.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2012)

So you have been doing the split squats for a while now, how have they helped with regular squats if any?


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2012)

davegmb said:


> So you have been doing the split squats for a while now, how have they helped with regular squats if any?



Definitely. My squats have been moving on up, but for several other reasons as well.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2012)

Been sick since Sunday night. Nothing major, just some sinus issues and mental/physical fatigue. I get tired easily. I hope to be back in the gym tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2012)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x6 x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x5 +30 lbs (neutral x2, supinated x2)

unilateral KB OHP - 
3x12 each side 50 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
2x10 each side 110 lbs

stretch

First day back since being sick. I was just forced to take a couple extra days off after the weekend. I'm still a bit congested and foggy, but I definitely felt good enough to train today. Strength was there, but recovery between sets felt dulled.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

feeling better I see! 

Takes time to recooperated


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah. I just ate a lot and rested. Luckily I had a couple days off work that happened to match up well with my illness.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2012)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

deadlift - 
5x3 345 lbs

RDL - 
3x6 255 lbs

KB swing - 
5x16 60 lbs

standard plank -
2x80 seconds

no time to stretch.

Felt like a zombie, but lifting went well. Deadlifts still feeling pretty light. I'm itching to move that heavier work, but I know that if I keep bumping things up slowly with solid and snappy form it'll be better in the long run.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

Turkish get up - 
1x1 60, 70, 75, 80, *85 lbs PR *

chin up - 
5x8 BW (supinated grip)

push up - 
4x16 BW

short stretch

That 85 lb TGU was a very proud lift for me. Form was on point. Next week I think I'll attempt to TGU my 92 lb KB at home. BW stuff is nothing too impressive. I've been putting weight on consistently for the past several weeks, so it is kind of hard to gauge BW strength progress.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 6, 2012)

Hell yeah on the Turkish getup.  I throw those in on occasion still.  Such a badass lift.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2012)

Turkish getups are indeed a manmaker. Tried them with a barbell once, it's hard enough with just the damn bar.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2012)

CowPimp said:


> Hell yeah on the Turkish getup.  I throw those in on occasion still.  Such a badass lift.



Mmm, yes. I really love them, such a fun movement to do once you get the groove of it.



Gazhole said:


> Turkish getups are indeed a manmaker. Tried them with a barbell once, it's hard enough with just the damn bar.



I've never tried them with a barbell...that is just wacky lol. I have seen it done like that though. I really like using the KB to do them, allows you to really load up the weight.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

front squat - 
6x3 251 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side x2 65 lbs

front squat - 
1x30 133 lbs

Holy shit. That was the ballsiest set of high rep squats I've done in a long time. All the way down, all the way up. I can barely walk down the stairs now. My legs are fried.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2012)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x6 w/ x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x5 +35 lbs (neutral grip)
2x4 +35 lbs (supinated grip)

KB OHP - 
1x12 each side 55 lbs
1x11 each side 55 lbs

DB unilateral row - 
3x8 each side 115 lbs

stretch

Done.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 10, 2012)

fufu said:


> front squat -
> 1x30 133 lbs



What?!?!!! IM journals are getting ridiculous!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 10, 2012)

your squat are going up a lot!


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2012)

x~factor said:


> What?!?!!! IM journals are getting ridiculous!



When in need of a religious experience in which you come face to face with the nature of your existence...just do a 30 rep squat. 



jagbender said:


> your squat are going up a lot!



thanks, I've been eating a lot and training heavy, so things are happening.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

Solid training.....Brutal repping!


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Solid training.....Brutal repping!



gracias senor, trying to get back to my former strength, and then surpass that.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like that you are well on your way!


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

deadlift -
5x3 355 lbs DOH grip still holding on
1x1 405 lbs used a mixed grip here, didn't want my grip messing with the groove, I think I could have done it DOH though.

RDL - 
3x6 265 lbs

KB swing - 
3x20 60 lbs

ultimate contraction planks - 
5x20 seconds (really contracting every muscle as hard as possible for the duration of each set, a little trick from Pavel, teaching the body how to turn in rigidity for stability.)

short stretch

Wow. That 405 deadlift, for whatever reason, felt much easier than all the previous repping at 355 lbs. I haven't pulled 405 in a long time, maybe close to a year (granted I haven't been deadlifting much at all in that year). I felt like I had a lot more in me, plus I wasn't wearing a belt.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2012)

Wednesday's session -

foam roll

warm up

Turkish get up - 
1x1 each side 35 lbs, 65 lbs, 65 lbs
1x1 right side 92 lbs *PR*
I had a couple brave attempts on the left side, but bailed on both, nearly killed myself. Hah! Very disappointed, I'm just glad I didn't seriously injure myself.

Several short sets of 92 lb swings.

Done.

Short little session. I am so pumped about the 92 lb TGU, but I am so disappointed I didn't manage to stick the left side. I was so fucking close. My left shoulder capsule is "loose" and sometimes the head of the humerus shifts around. When that happens, all muscle activity seems to shut off, and my arm will go limp. I felt like that was about to happen, and I didn't want to drop a 92 lb KB on my face or chest. The bail out was almost an injury in itself.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 16, 2012)

fufu said:


> Wow. That 405 deadlift, for whatever reason, felt much easier than all the previous repping at 355 lbs. I haven't pulled 405 in a long time, maybe close to a year (granted I haven't been deadlifting much at all in that year). I felt like I had a lot more in me, plus I wasn't wearing a belt.



Gotta love those days!


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes indeed.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

front squat - 
6x2 265 lbs

Bulgarian DB squat - 
3x5 each side x2 70 lbs

front squat - 
1x20 143 lbs

quick stretch

Front squats felt decent. 2nd set was spot on, but the rest were decent. I kept getting pitched forward a bit. Still, all reps completed with full ROM. I just hate when I hit rock bottom and lose my groove.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 17, 2012)

Your front squat is up there with anyone on this forum


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Your front squat is up there with anyone on this forum



It's getting up there...still not satisfied yet though. I wanna get back to that 315! I can't really compare myself to my old numbers, because I didn't used to go to rock bottom.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 w/ x2 100 lbs

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +45 lbs (neutral x3, supinated x3)

KB unilateral OHP - 
1x9 each side 60 lbs
1x7 each side 60 lbs
1x5 each side 60 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 120 lbs

stretch

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2012)

Today -

foam roll 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1 365, 375, 385, 395, 405 (all DOH up to here)
belt on and mixed grip:
1x1 415, 425, 435 lbs

RDL - 
3x6 275 lbs

KB swing - 
6x10 60 lbs

plank circuit - 
1x20 seconds each position: side, other side, then standard
3 rounds

quick stretch

Good shit. It felt good to pull a DOH 405 deadlift. I felt I wasn't getting as much out of the belt as I used to. I guess that isn't really a bad thing though. 435 went up pretty easy, heaviest pull in the deadlift in a long time. Still more left in the tank though. I used to have some hip and back issues when I was deadlifting heavy in the past. I've worked a lot of correcting my form and taking things slowly and balanced, and the result today was a heavy deadlift that was completely pain/discomfort free.

As usual, lockout is really strong, but off the floor can be a problem. BW is 198 lbs.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree great front squatting.  Off the floor is always an issue with me too for deads and I think for me at least it's because I don't get myself tight enough before I start the lift.

I haven't front squatted in awhile but this summer I'm getting back to it so hopefully I can push up there. I like them more than back squats for a lot of reasons.


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2012)

gtbmed said:


> I agree great front squatting.  Off the floor is always an issue with me too for deads and I think for me at least it's because I don't get myself tight enough before I start the lift.
> 
> I haven't front squatted in awhile but this summer I'm getting back to it so hopefully I can push up there. I like them more than back squats for a lot of reasons.



Thanks, front squats are getting back to my old strength, hopefully I can set a PR soon. 

I really like the "hip pump" movement to get tight off the floor, check out an Andy Bolton dead ift video to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ive not heard much from Andy Bolton recently, is he injured or something?


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Ive not heard much from Andy Bolton recently, is he injured or something?



No idea. To be honest, I don't really follow power lifting that much.


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

Turkish get up -
warmed up, did a choppy rep with 70 lbs. I felt really off. I cut down and practiced with lighter weight, still felt off. Decided to call it off.

weighted chin ups - 
2x8 +10 lbs

KB OHP - 
1x20 each side 35 lbs
1x15 each side 40 lbs
1x10 each side 45 lbs
1x5 each side 50 lbs

random machine shit - cable rows, hammer strength bench and facepulls.

stretch

I felt off today. Just did some random body builder shit.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd F-up some Turkish Get Ups, and I mean that in a bad way...lol   

Good work.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> I'd F-up some Turkish Get Ups, and I mean that in a bad way...lol
> 
> Good work.



haha, that sucks. I've almost fucked myself up with that. I nearly dropped a 92 lb bell on my foot. The weight could not have dropped any closer without crushing my big toe. 

Scary shit, but such a satisfying lift.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 27, 2012)

LoL. yeah dont be dropping that shit on ya!


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2012)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

front squat - 
1x1 199, 219, 239, 265, 295, 305 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs
1x10 each side w/ x2 35 lbs
1x10 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

cool down walk

stretch

Awesome session. The 305 front squat went up very well. Sticking point about 1/2 way up, but I pushed through it well. Rock bottom as always. I had a bit more in the tank, but I'll save that for another day. My all time best front squat is 315 lbs at ~210 lbs. I just did 305 at 198. In another few months I'll go for an all time PR. Just gotta keep eating and training hard.


----------



## fufu (Feb 29, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x3 w/ x2 105 lbs

weighted chin up - 
6x2 +55 lbs (all supinated grip)

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x5 each side 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each side 125 lbs

low cable rows -
2x20 #100

stretch

Great session. I should be breaking some PRs over the next few months. I'm gonna train another 1.5 weeks, then take a week off. Last rep of the last set of DB pressing was a fucking grind. I knew I had it though.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice work Fu, keep pushing and progressing.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 29, 2012)

Shifting some big weight on the db rows now fu, impressive


----------



## fufu (Feb 29, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Nice work Fu, keep pushing and progressing.



thanks, as long as I eat enough, sleep enough and train heavy enough, the results keep coming. 



davegmb said:


> Shifting some big weight on the db rows now fu, impressive



thanks, I can tell my grip on those is starting to get to its threshold on the rows. I've never rowed over the 130's I think. Never used straps up to this point, I wonder if I'll have to consider it in the future.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

deadlift - 
5x2 405 lbs (belt on)

RDL - 
3x6 285 lbs

KB swing - 
4x12 60 lbs

plank circuit - (side, side, standard)
3x25 seconds each position

really quick stretch

Awesome session. Everything felt spot on. I was really in the groove on the deadlift today, form was tight.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice RDLs!


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Nice RDLs!



thanks, they are my #1 deadlift assistance lift.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 2, 2012)

fufu said:


> thanks, they are my #1 deadlift assistance lift.



Same here!


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

KB OHP - 
4x10 each side 50 lbs

cable rows - 
1x10 160, 170, 190, 200, 210, 220, 230, 240, 250

side plank - 
2x30 seconds each side

stretch

Just a light session today.


----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

front squat - 
warm up, attempted a 1RM PR attempt of 317.5 lbs, missed it.

So fucking close, god damn it. So. Fucking. Close. I almost made it through my sticking point, from then on I would have clinched that lift easily. FUCK. I didn't plan on attempting a 1RM this training phase, but I felt like I could get it today. Warm up was good, technique was good, was lifting with an intense group today...didn't make it. Just wasn't strong enough. I'll take a week break soon, then ramp back up. I'll revisit today's attempt in about 10 weeks. 

DB Bulgarian squat -
3x5 each side x2 80 lbs
1x17 each side x2 25 lbs

Done.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
1x3 w/ x2 95, 100, 105 lbs
1x3 w/ x2 110 lbs *PR*

weighted chin up - 
1x1 +25, 35, 45, 55, 65, 70 lbs

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x3 each side w/ 70 lbs *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side 130 lbs

low cable row - 
2x20 #150 

stretch

What a fantastic session! It feels great to set a PR again...something I haven't done in a while. I've been eating and training hard over the past 5 months or so to get back to my old strength, then surpass that. Rep PRs are good, but nothing beats a total weight used PR. I've never pressed the 110s before...feels awesome. I haven't OHPed a 70 lb bell before either. 

Weight is 200 lbs, give or take.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

deadlift - 
4x2 415 lbs (belt on)
1x30 315 lbs (belt off) *PR* Fuck yes.

Done.

Short and sweet. I wanted to see if I could hit 315x20 like I did last year. I didn't know if I'd get it, but I did 20, had more in the tank, got to 26, was feeling the pain bad, 27,28,29 and 30 were pure heart. I rarely rarely do a set like that, but today was the last session on this training phase.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 12, 2012)

30?!?!?!


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2012)

Didn't think I had it in me. Adrenaline is a powerful hormone. Keep in mind I did not control the weight slowly to the ground. Each eccentric was a controlled, but let down very fast. This is a few times in a year kind of set just to see what I have mentally.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2012)

Computer was being fixed, so here are my sessions during that time:

*3/20/12*

flat DB bench press - 
4x6 x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +25 lbs (pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x8 each side 50 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side 105 lbs

*3/22/12*

front squat - 
6x4 231 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each side x2 65 lbs

*3/23/12*

KB unilateral OHP - 
4x12 each side 40 lbs

low cable bilateral row - 
5x12 #200

plank circuit (side, other side, standard)
5x15 seconds each position

*3/26/12*

deadlift - 
3x3 385 lbs (these felt surprisingly tough, blood pressure was all over the place)

RDL - 
3x8 265 lbs

KB swing - 
5x10 60 lbs

planks - 1 minute rest between positions
1x1 minute hold in side, other side and OH plank

calf raise machine - (haven't done these in like...3 years. My calves were incredibly sore the next 3 days)
3x10 #100
1x15 #50 

*3/28/12*

flat dumb bell bench press -
4x6 x2 90 lbs (these felt super strong and fast)

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +30 lbs (pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)

unilateral KB OHP - 
3x8 each side 55 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 110 lbs

*3/30/12*

front squat - 
6x4 241 lbs (wow, these felt unusually strong today. I made a tweak to my form. I find actively forcing myself into the bottom position
gives me better stability and strength from the hole as opposed to simply dropping passively into the bottom position.)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each side x2 70 lbs

While this was a great workout, my lateral right knee was painful when squatting deep later in the day. It is still bothering me, might have to take some time off of front squats, or switch to back box squats.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

KB unilateral OHP - 
4x12 each side 45 lbs

low cable bilateral row - 
5x12 #210

plank circuit - (side, other side, standard)
5x20 seconds each position

stretch

Good shit.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome back fufu! Good work.


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2012)

gracias amigo


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

deadlift - 
3x3 395 lbs (no belt, first set was DOH)

RDL - 
3x8 275 lbs (first two sets were DOH)

KB swing - 
4x12 60 lbs

calf raise machine - 
5x10 #110

Great session. Last rep of last set of deadlifts was sooo slow off the floor, lockout was nothing though. I felt nauseous today...strange. I haven't felt like puking from training in a long time. I've been having a hard time stomaching food since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice posterior chain session Brother!

The KB swing, is that similar to pull throughs?


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmm, yes and no. The movement is nearly the same, but the force mechanics are a bit different. A swing is done as explosively as possible, and when you go into the hip hinge, you basically throw the weight between your legs to get a really powerful stretch reflex in the hammies and glutes to rebound you back into extension. They have done wonders for my lock out strength in the deadlift and squat.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
3x6 x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +35 lbs (neutral x3, supinated x3)

unilateral DB row - 
3x12 each side 100 lbs

stretch

Done. I trained at my hometown gym today (home for Easter), and the dumb bell hands are a bit longer, and it makes the weight feel A LOT heavier. Those longer bells are much harder to stabilize. 95 felt like 105. Time to eat like a champ, then get piss ass drunk.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 8, 2012)

Have fun Fu


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

back box squat - 
5x5 225 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - 
3x5 each side x2 75 lbs

quick stretch

First time doing back squats in a loooong time, maybe around a year. They felt great.


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

KB unilateral OHP - 
4x12 each side 50 lb

low cable bilateral row - 
5x12 #220

plank circuit - 
5x25 seconds each position (side, other side, standard)

stretch

Everything felt really good today. Really good.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2012)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

deadlift - 
3x3 405 lbs (belt on, mixed grip)

RDL - 
3x6 285 lbs (first set DOH)

KB swing -
5x10 60 lbs

calf raise machine - 
5x10 #120

stretch

Good shit.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 17, 2012)

Big dead lifting Fu, looks good. I finally posted pics too!


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Dave, strength is getting back up like the old days.


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
3x6 x2 100 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x3 +40 lbs (neutral x3, supinated x1)

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x8 each side 60 lbs (last rep on right side was a +1, had to rest about 15 seconds. Can't believe I failed on the right side, which is my stronger side. Goes to show how much doing my left side first takes out of my core strength.)

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 115 lbs

stretch

Everything was really tough today.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 19, 2012)

100-lb dumbell bench press is impressive!!!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)

Lookin Good    I'm Back!


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks X.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome back Jag!


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

back box squat - (small box + 2 10 lb bumpers + 1 45 lb plate, head of femur below knees)
5x5 235 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each side x2 80 lbs

calf raise machine - 
4x15 #100

stretch

Holy shit. Those Bulgarians were very tough.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2012)

Today -

foam roll

warm up

KB unilateral OHP - 
4x10 each side 55 lb

low cable bilateral row - 
5x12 #250

stretch

Feeling kind of sick...scratchy throat, mild lethargy and nausea. However, I felt just well enough to train. On Saturday I was up late drinking, slept 2 hours and went to work all day Sunday. I felt ok yesterday, and even Sunday I felt decent, I think the stress is hitting me today.

However, today was a strong workout! OHP felt superb.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

well I am catching back on logs  and I only had to go back two pages.  I guess I am not the only one who has taken a bit of a break  LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

Between the drinking and Bulgarian squats..... damn I wish I was your age again.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Squats when hungover is the ultimate test of a mans commitment to the gym


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2012)

jagbender said:


> well I am catching back on logs  and I only had to go back two pages.  I guess I am not the only one who has taken a bit of a break  LOL



lol, yeah. Things have been a little slow. Partying and getting a bit sick thinned out my training recently.



JerseyDevil said:


> Between the drinking and Bulgarian squats..... damn I wish I was your age again.



 You mean I can't do this forever?



davegmb said:


> Squats when hungover is the ultimate test of a mans commitment to the gym



Well said, Dave. haha


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x4 w/ x2 105 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +45 lbs (all supinated grip)

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x6 each side 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 120 lbs

stretch

Awesome session. Everything felt strong, except for the chin ups.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2012)

I just realized I forgot to post my last deadlift w/o:

Deadlift - 
3x3 415 lbs

RDL - 
3x6 295 lbs

KB swing - 
5x12 60 lbs

calf raise machine - 
5x10 #130


----------



## davegmb (May 3, 2012)

I presume KB swings hit the hamstrings if they are in this workout?! How do you rate them compared to good mornings etc?


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2012)

Swings definitely hit the hamstrings, but the exercise trains all the hip extensors very well: hammies, glutes, adductor magnus. 

The swing and the good morning are the same movement, but different exercise. The swing is very high velocity (fast), while the good morning is more a slow strength move done with heavy weight. The swing is good for developing powerful hip extension, while the good morning is great for absolute strength in hip extension.\

The shape and handling of the KB makes it very easy to throw it around fast. You can really throw that thing around as hard as you can with safe mechanics, the same can't be said for a barbell.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2012)

Today -

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 245 lbs (I'm adapting to this exercise again, today felt easier than the previous two weeks training it, even though this is the heaviest weight thus far in this phase).

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each side x2 85 lbs

Holy shit, those Bulgarians were really tough.


----------



## x~factor (May 4, 2012)

fufu said:


> Holy shit, those Bulgarians were really tough.


After you've just done box squats, that's crazy!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2012)

fufu said:


> I just realized I forgot to post my last deadlift w/o:
> 
> Deadlift -
> 3x3 415 lbs
> ...


Show off!!


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2012)

x~factor said:


> After you've just done box squats, that's crazy!!!



The box squats don't really hit my quads like the Bulgarians...plus the box squat weight is relatively light for me, I'm just getting back into the movement. I injured my right knee doing full ROM front squats, and the box squat gives me zero pain, so I'm going with that for now. I was front squatting what I am back squatting now, and the fronts are much harder, so these backs feel relatively easy for now. So for those reasons, I felt pretty fresh for the Bulgarians...which were KILLER.



JerseyDevil said:


> Show off!!



lol


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2012)

Today -

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
3x10 each side 60 lbs *PR*

unilateral low cable row - 
4x12 each side #120

hammer strength chest press - 
2x10 w/ x2 70 lbs
1x8 w/ x2 70 lbs

stretch

Great session. OHP was solid.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

dead lift - 
3x3 425 lbs (belt on, mixed grip)

RDL - 
3x6 305 lbs

KB swing - 
5x10 60 lbs

calf raise machine - 
5x10 #140

stretch

Awesome session. The last set of dead lifts was the best, form was solid. My body felt good afterward, no lower back rawness or muscle strain/ache. Form on the first 2 sets was questionable on the last reps, but it was overall good. I got pitched a bit forward on those reps, there was some thoracic rounding.

I am realizing I am nearing my old dead lift strength...perhaps PRs this summer?


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x3 w/ x2 110 lbs 

weighted chin up - 
4x2 +50 lbs (supinated grip)

KB unilateral OHP - 
1x6 each side 70 lbs *PR*
1x5 right side, 1x4 left side, 70 lbs
1x3 right side, 1x2 left side, 70 lbs

^lol, my strength went out on the window with that, I took it too far on the first set. 

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 125 lb

stretch

Great session. The dumb bell benching was scary, I had to get really focused for that shit. Every set and rep was solid though, a very proud few sets right there. I've done 1x3 w/ x2 100 lbs on the DB flat press, but only for one set. Today I owned 4, so that feels good. KBOHP was a PR as well. Feels good to set personal records again!


----------



## davegmb (May 10, 2012)

Yeah 50kg db benching is really strong Fu


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Yeah 50kg db benching is really strong Fu



Thanks, Dave. It took me a lonnngg time to finally clinch some sets at that weight. Now onto the 115's...ahhh!


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 255 lbs (hips below knees)

DB Bulgarian squats - 
3x4 each leg w/ x2 90 lbs

Done. Back squats felt pretty easy, Bulgarians did not.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2012)

Today -

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
3x8 each side 65 lbs *PR*

unilateral low cable row - 
4x10 each side #130

hammer strength chest press - 
3x8 w/ x2 80 lbs

quick stretch

Done. Great session. OHP was really tough.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt, mixed grip)
2x3 435 lbs 
1x3 440 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
3x5 315 lbs

calf raise machine - 
3x10 #160 lbs

Awesome. Finally surpassed my old strength, and at a lighter BW of ~200. PRs in the deadlift is where the money is at. Nothing more to be said here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2012)

fufu said:


> PRs in the deadlift is where the money is at. Nothing more to be said here.


Exactly..... I need to do more deads!


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2012)

Great PR Fu, I'm hot on your heals with deads haha


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly..... I need to do more deads!



What a great lift, got to be done safely though!



davegmb said:


> Great PR Fu, I'm hot on your heals with deads haha



Thanks. KEep it up!


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 105 lbs *PR*

weighted chin up - (all supinated grip)
1x2 +55 lbs
1x1 +60 lbs, +65 lbs 

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x3 each side 72.5 lbs *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side 130 lbs *PR*

*takes a deep inhalation through the nose* Ahhh...can you smell that? Smells like PRs! Its been a long time since I've seen those guys consistently!


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2012)

Today - 

warm p

box squat - (no belt)
1x5 265, 270, 275 lbs
1x3 280. 285, 290, 295, 300 lbs

calf raise machine - 
5x10 #170

Great squat session. First time squatting 300 in a while, it all went up relatively easy. I had more in the thank, but I decided to call it a day at 300. Patella tendons were feeling a bit raw...but I think that is because my quads are so frackin' tight.


----------



## davegmb (May 22, 2012)

Great session


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
3x12 each side 55 lbs *PR*

unilateral low cable row - 
4x10 each side #140

hammer strength chest press - 
1x8 w/ x2 85 lbs
1x8 w/ x2 90 lbs
1x6 w/ x2 90 lbs

Done. OHP felt really good today.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt, chalk, mixed grip)
1x1 405, 415, 425, 435, 445, 455, 465
1x1 480 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
3x10 275 lbs

calf raise machine - 
5x10 #170

Fuck. Yes.

A 1RM deadlift PR...that is what training is all about. The lift went up quite easily for a 1RM! I have a good video of it, but I won't be able to get it up till later. I'm feeling good. What a way to end a training phase. Now time for 5 days of rest.


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2012)

Huge deadlifting Fu well done


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2012)

Congrats on the huge PR! And then to follow it with RDL's?  You are a madman!


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2012)

Here is today's PR lift, sorry for the long video, I didn't bother editing it. By the way, I did NOT choose the gym music.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Huge deadlifting Fu well done



Thanks, Dave. I appreciate the comment.



JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats on the huge PR! And then to follow it with RDL's?  You are a madman!



Thanks JD.

lol, I almost went for a rep-out set with 405 instead on the deadlift from the floor. So in comparison, the RDLs weren't too bad. They KILLED my hamstrings though.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x6 w/ x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up -
3x5 +20 lbs (pronated, neutral, supinated)

KB unilateral OHP - 
4x5 each side 60 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 110 lbs

stretch

First session back after a week long break. I felt really good, felt strong.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - (short box, x2 10kg bumpers and 1 45 lb iron plate)
5x5 245 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x7 each side x2 65 lbs

Death. Those Bulgarian squats kicked my fucking ass. I had to lay down when I got back from the gym. Still feel fuckin' nauseous.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
4x14 each side 40 lbs

unilateral low cable row - 
4x10 each side #120

HS chest press - 
3x12 w/ x2 55 lbs

Done. Training at the hometown gym, no kettlebells to use.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice PR. I like the way you psych yourself up. 

Your workouts are as solid as ever.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you use straps on the Bulgarians, because I always felt that held me back my grip?


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Nice PR. I like the way you psych yourself up.
> 
> Your workouts are as solid as ever.



Thanks, x. All the eating and training comes together for the PR days. 



davegmb said:


> Do you use straps on the Bulgarians, because I always felt that held me back my grip?



I've never used straps ever. For whatever reason, grip was never really an issue for me. I do have very large hands and long fingers, so that definitely helps. 

Sounds like it is time for some grip training! Static holds with dumb bells is a great and simple way to do it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x2 405 lbs (belt, chalk, mixed grip)

RDL - 
3x10 255 lbs

calf raise machine - 
5x10 #130

quick pec stretches

Good stuff. Today I was tired, stiff and stressed, but the work out went very well considering those factors. Things felt relatively easy.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2012)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...



Lower back killer of a workout, love it


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Lower back killer of a workout, love it



I actually feel the stress much more in my hamstrings usually.


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x6 w/ x2 95 lbs

weighted chin ups - 
2x5 +25 lbs (supinated both sets)

unilateral KB OHP - 
4x5 each side 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 115 lbs

Benching, solid. Chin ups, need to re-assess. OHP, tough, but still manageable. Rows, easy.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you not military press ever Fu?


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to military pressing all the time, I now avoid the barbell and choose the kettlebell to do single arm work. The single arm variation involved a lot more of a stability challenge. I may go back to the traditional military press some day.


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 255 lbs
2x10 225 lbs

calf raise machine - 
2x15 #120
1x12 #120

Done. Squats felt VERY good. Form was on point. I haven't squatted over 6 reps in a long time. The 2 sets at 225 felt very easy and fast. Although, I was feeling pretty light headed and beat afterwards, I'm just not conditioned for those high rep sets.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 17, 2012)

Impressive squats, all those Bulgarians are paying off


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2012)

Bulgarians make a big difference. I find their are my #1 assistance move in the squat.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 18, 2012)

Saw a video today were Louie Simmons the westside barbell guy claimed wide stance squats recruit just as much quad fibres as close stance. He said its been proven the whole stance thing is a myth!  Interesting, thought I'd share.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Saw a video today were Louie Simmons the westside barbell guy claimed wide stance squats recruit just as much quad fibres as close stance. He said its been proven the whole stance thing is a myth!  Interesting, thought I'd share.



Hmm, I'm not exactly sure what he meant by that, and in what context he meant in it.

I know Louie has said that the guys with big quads tend to have weaker squat because they are less hip dominant, and the strength in the squat comes from the hips. So I think I'm not sure what he means by recruitment, because obviously the quadriceps are stressed different from a PL squat compared to a Olympic lifter squat, just look at the hypertrophy differences in the two lifters. 

I know that the quads are definitely stressed different from a narrow to a wide stance. In the narrow stance, I feel my quads fatigue first, in the wide stance, it is hamstrings. What that means in fiber recruitment, I'm not sure.

Do you have a link to that video>


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2012)

Today -

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
4x14 each side 45 lbs 

unilateral low cable row - 
4x10 each side #130

HS chest press - 
3x12 w/ x2 60 lbs

stretch

Awesome session. OHP felt light, lighter than last week when I used 40 lbs for the same format of reps+sets.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 19, 2012)

fufu said:


> Hmm, I'm not exactly sure what he meant by that, and in what context he meant in it.
> 
> I know Louie has said that the guys with big quads tend to have weaker squat because they are less hip dominant, and the strength in the squat comes from the hips. So I think I'm not sure what he means by recruitment, because obviously the quadriceps are stressed different from a PL squat compared to a Olympic lifter squat, just look at the hypertrophy differences in the two lifters.
> 
> ...



Yeah I posted the video in juggernauts journal


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll

warm up

deadlift - 
5x2 415 lbs (chalk, belt, mixed grip)

RDL - 
3x10 265 lbs

calf raise machine - 
5x10 #140

Done. Great session. Form on deadlifting was very good today.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2012)

Today  -

warm up

dumb bell bench press - 
4x6 w/ x2 100 lbs

weighted chin up - 
5x2 +30 lbs (all neutral grip)

unilateral KB OHP - 
4x4 each side 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 120 lbs

stretch

Pressing was tough, but I got every rep solid. Chin ups, easy. KB OHP tough, but next week will be a PR attempt session. Rows went fine.


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
4x5 265 lbs
2x12 225 lbs

calf raise machine - 
2x15 #120

I was off today. I kept falling out of the groove on the squats. I had a 5th set at 265 programmed, but I omitted it because my body wasn't complying. I almost didn't do the lighter sets at 225.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
4x14 each side 50 lbs *PR*

unilateral low cable row - 
5x8 each side #140

HS chest press - 
2x12 w/ x2 65
1x10 w/ x2 65 

OHP felt very solid, to the last reps.


----------



## Faymus (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome work man, keep it up. Keep those gains after college. I am sure after all of the gains you make in the next 5 months, you will dedicate yourself during your college experience as well.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2012)

lol, thanks. But I'm not quite sure I understand what you are saying.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2012)

6/30/12 - 

foam roll

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1 405, 415, 435, 455
1x1 485 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
4x6 285 lbs

calf raise machine - 
5x8 #170

Awesome session! Deadlift was tough off the floor, but after that was easy riding. I wasn't planning on going for a 1RM PR attempt,  but the since the forums were down due to switching servers, I couldn't see what I did last time in the deadlift. I didn't want to go to heavy, too light, or do the same thing I did as last time, so I decided to just go for the big one. It was a 5 lb PR.

I didn't get a video, but a powerlifter at the gym told me I had "textbook form".


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x3 w/ x2 105 lbs

weighted chin up - 
5x2 +35 lbs (all neutral grip)

unilateral KB OHP - 
1x3 L side, 1x4 R side 72.5 lbs
1x5 each side 72.5 lbs *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 125 lbs

Stretch

Bench press was tough...surprisingly tough. Form and ROM was solid, but it felt really heavy. Chin ups, not a problem. KB OHP, form was off the first set on the L side. Once I fortified my form, the PR came well.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2012)

Today - 

foam roll
warm up

box squat - 
3x3 275 lbs
2x14 225 lbs

calf raise machine - 
2x15 #130

I need to re-assess somethings.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

KB unilateral OHP - 
2x14 each side 55 lbs *PR*
1x13 L side, 1x14 R side 55 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
5x8 each side #150

flat DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 65 lbs

stretch

OHP was really tough, but I banged out two PR sets. Almost had that third set, but I just couldn't muster it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2012)

I did some deadlifts and RDLs today. I cut things really short. Over the past several work outs, the weights have been feeling heavier than they should. Also, I'm having a hard time mentally committing to the lifts. I'm getting sick of eating so much too. The volume of food I'm eating is stressing my lifestyle and my finances, and I'm not even putting on that much weight (about 1.25 lbs a month). Just to maintain my weight is going to take a ton of eating too, so I'm thinking about trimming down and once again gearing my training more towards quality movement and balanced ability (strength, endurance, power, flexibility).

I've been hitting some solid PRs recently in the overhead press,  and I put 10 lbs on my deadlift 1RM. I won't be going away empty handed.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2012)

Today  -

warm up

flat DB bench press -
1x10 x2 80, 75, 70 lbs
1x12 x2 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each side 130 lbs *PR*

unilateral KB OHP - 
1x16 each side 45 lbs, 35 lbs

low cable bilateral row - 
3x15 #200

cable push down - 
2x12 #110

barbell curl - 
2x12 65 lbs


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2012)

So I'm going to be doing mostly higher rep body builder type training for a bit. I'll pick up PRs where they are available. I haven't lifted for "fun" like I did yesterday in a long time. It feels go to move the weight and not straining and going close to failure all the time.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

olympic style back squat -
5x10 185 lbs

calf raise machine - 
3x15 #100

Squats felt great. Form was excellent, but my left knee started hurting in between sets. Ugh!


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

KB unilateral OHP - 
3x11 each side 60 lbs *PR*

unilateral low cable row - 
5x8 each side #160 lbs

hammer strength chest press - 
3x8 w/ x2 70 lbs

cable tricep push downs - 
3x8 #130

alternating DB curls - 
2x8 each side x2 40 lbs

Awesome.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
3x10 315 lb (just chalk)

RDL - 
5x5 295 lbs

calf raise machine - 
5x8 #180

Been doing bodybuilder stuff recently. Giving my body a break. I feel overtrained. I tested a moderately heavy deadlift today (455 lbs) and it was a no go. I wasn't upset that I missed it, because it just confirms that my body is regressing a bit. Soon I will take some time off.


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x10 w/ x2 75 lbs
1x12 w/ x2 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side 135 lbs *PR*

unilateral KB OHP - 
2x10 each side 50 lbs

low cable bilateral row - 
3x15 #220

cable tricep push down - 
2x12 #120

barbell curl - 
2x10 75 lbs

Awesome. Today was my last session at the gym I've been training at for a couple years. I'm moving tomorrow to go back to school. I'm going to miss that gym.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

olympic style back squat - 
6x10 200 lbs

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

KB unilateral OHP - 
1x13 each side 65 lbs *PR*
5x5 each side 65 lbs

curls and overhead elbow extensions

Done.

Here is a video of the PR set on my right side:


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2012)

Today -

Warm up

Deadlift - (just chalk)
5x6 315 lbs

RDL - 
4x8 225 lbs

Smith machine calf raises -
5x12 #155 (the only thing I'll use that machine for)

First day back after a little break. Light weight, just working on speed, smoothness and bar groove.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x12 x2 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x12 each side 85 lbs

cable push down - 
3x10 #100

ez bar curl - 
2x10 60 lbs

Light weight, just having fun and working on hypertrophy.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2012)

Today -

warm up

Olympic back squat - (weight lifting shoes and knee sleeves (not wraps))
5x8 215 lbs

Bulgarian squat - 
2x8 each side x2 40 lbs

Light weight, easy going. Well, Bulgarian squats are never easy, actually. The groove on the back squats felt excellent. I haven't felt that smooth squatting in a while.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

barbell OHP - 
5x8 115 lbs

neutral grip pulldown - 
2x8 #150
1x10 #150
1x12 #150
1x10 #150

overhead rope elbow extension -
3x12 #100

alternating DB curl - 
3x8 each side x2 35 lbs

First time doing an OHP with a barbell in a good 7-9 months. First time doing pulldowns in over a few years.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2012)

Today - 

warm up 

deadlift - (chalk and mixed grip, a bleeding right shin) 
5x6 325 lbs

RDL - 
4x8 235 lbs

smith machine calf raise - 
5x12 #165

Done. My form on the deadlifts felt so tight and smooth today, maybe the best my form has ever felt on the lift. Light and easy.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x12 x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x12 each side 90 lbs

cable push down - 
3x10 

ez bar curls - 
2x10 70 lbs


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2012)

Today -

warm up

Olympic back squat - (knee sleeves and weight lifting shoes)
5x8 225 lbs

leg extension machine - (first time using this machine in probably 3 or 4 years)
3x12 #105
(drop set) 1x3 150, 135, 120, 105, 90, 75, 60, 45, 30 and 15

More bodybuilder type training. Squats felt really good. I love being locked into a deep back squat.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 14, 2012)

Glad your enjoying the training again Fu, it's great when you get excited about a program.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, I was in need of changing things ups. I started training for the fun of it again. I'll be moving soon, and I think I may start training submission wrestling again. I don't know if you were on the forum at the time, but I used to train and compete in that.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 15, 2012)

No I don't remember you mentioning that, no wonder your a strong guy.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 15, 2012)

fufu said:


> Yeah, I was in need of changing things ups. *I started training for the fun of it again.*



That's the only way to go IMO. Otherwise you won't be able to do what we do week after week, month after month...


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2012)

Very true. While I really enjoy the my quasi-powerlifter kind of training, I need a break from it now and then.


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

barbell OHP - 
3x12 95 lbs

HS overhead press - 
2x12 x2 45 lbs
1x15 x2 45 lbs

neutral grip pulldown - 
5x10 #165

rope overhead extensions - 
3x12 #110

curls - 
3 sets

Easy bodybuilder stuff. My training is in for a big change, come September.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlifts - (chalk and mixed grip)
5x6 335 lbs

smith machine calf raise - 
5x12 175 lbs

Done. Light weight, easy stuff. Form was really locked in.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2012)

I did an upper body workout the other day, a bunch of high rep stuff, nothing notable. 

My session later today will be the last for about a week since I'll be moving.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2012)

First day back in over 2 weeks .

Today - 

deadlift - 
5x5 275 lbs (DOH and chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side x2 25 lbs

stir the pot - 20-30 second RIs
8x10 seconds 

DB farmer's walks - 1 minute RI
3x1 round trip w/ x2 100 lbs (about 60 meters).

stair master - 
15 minutes at level 4 

It felt great to be training again. I am cutting right now, and have been for almost a week. I feel better at around 190 compared to 210 like I am now. I want to get in better condition overall and perhaps get back into submission grappling again????? I miss competing.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2012)

Heya Fu!


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2012)

What's up Pylon? How goes the training?

I'm pretty out of touch with people here on IM, I pretty much log my journal and go.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2012)

Today  -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x8 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral row - 
4x8 each side 80 lbs

circuit - RI 2 minutes
10 KB swings w/ 45 lbs
5 KB OHP each side w/ 45 lbs
10 BW lunges each side
5 push ups
3 chin ups

5 rounds

BW push up - 
3x10

cable rope facepull - 
3x10 #85

Done. First metabolic work in a long time. I made sure not to make it too intense.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2012)

fufu said:


> What's up Pylon? How goes the training?
> 
> I'm pretty out of touch with people here on IM, I pretty much log my journal and go.



No worries.  I'm generally the same way.  All is well.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2012)

Pylon said:


> No worries.  I'm generally the same way.  All is well.[/QUOTE{
> 
> Well is good! Carry on then!


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - (short box + 3 45 lb plates, hips below knees)
5x5 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

DB farmer's walks - RI 60 seconds
3x2 full round trips w/ x2 100 lbs

planks circuit - (side, other side, standard) RI ~30 seconds
5x(3x10 seconds each position)

stair master - 
15 minutes at level 5

New training is going well. I am done with worrying about the big weights for now. My biggest concern is perfect movement.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

DB unilateral OHP - 
5x8 each side 45 lbs (quite a bit harder than the KB OHP, the weight isn't centrated, so there is much more of a stabilization effort)

chin ups - neutral grip
5x5 BW (starting from square 1 on these)

high cable facepulls - 
3x15 #60

complex w/ 45 lb KB - RI 2 minutes
5 swings
clean to 1 push press on both sides
5 swings
clean to 2 push press on both sides
5 swings 
clean to 3 push press on both sides
10 swings

5 rounds (I felt more winded between the first couple sets than the last couple)

stationary bike -
20 minutes at level 10/20.

I threw in some hip mobility work between sets. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2012)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (DOH, chalk)
5x5 285 lbs 

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side x2 30 lbs

stir-the-pot - RI ~40 seconds
8x20 seconds sets

farmer's walk with DBs - RI 60 seconds
3x1 round trip w/ x2 105 lbs

stair master - 
10 minutes at level 6

stationary bike - 
20 minutes at level 12/20, RPM averaged around 75.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2012)

Chin up Monday - ~45 second RI

1,2,3,4,5 reps x2

Just some extra volume of BW chin ups. I always have a problem increasing my repping ability, so I will use Mondays to add some volume to stimulate my body.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x8 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 85 lbs

circuit - RI 2 minutes
15 KB swing w/ 45 lbs
10 BW lunges each side
5 push ups BW
5 chin ups BW

5 rounds (I knew I was out of chin up juice after the third set, so I added 5 more swings to the last 2 sets (20 reps), while negating the chin ups)

BW push up - 
4x8

rope facepull - 
4x10 #95


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 195 lbs

single leg DB RDL - (neutral grip positioning)
5x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

plank complex - RI 60 seconds
5x(20 seconds each position, side, other side, standard)

farmer's walk - RI 90 seconds
3x2 round trips with x2 105 lbs

stationary bike - RPM average >70 
10 minutes at 11/20.
1 minute 11/20, rest minute of 10/20
1 minute 12/20, rest minute of 10/20
1 minute 13/20, rest minute of 10/20
1 minute 14/20, rest minute of 10/20
1 minute 15/20, rest minute of 10/20
5 minutes cool down 10/20

25 minutes total 

Squats felt awesome. The form was spot on, and the each rep was very quick and snappy. I had an epiphany moment with the RDLs. First, back story: I've always had a bitch of a time trying to keep my balance on these. I always found it strange, as I have no issue with the Bulgarian squat. So today, I simply held the dumb bells in a neutral grip, and it made ALL the difference. I was able to stick my footing well, while moving appropriately and smoothly. Crazy. That small reduction in lateral weight displacement makes a huge difference. I'm pretty stoked about that, as I've had issues with single leg RDLs forever. 

I was going to go 13/20 on the bike today for 20 straight minutes, as last session on the bike of 20 minutes @ 12/20 was a piece of cake. But for whatever reason, I could not muster the endurance today, 13/20 was killing me. I did light steady state and intervals instead.  

In other news, farmer's walks trashed my forearms.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

weight at the gym was 208 lbs, that is 2 lbs down in 3 weeks, I'm happy with that. I don't want to lose too fast.

unilateral DB OHP (standing) - 
5x8 each side 50 lbs

chin ups - 
5x6 BW (neutral grip)

KB swing conditioning -
8 swings at the top of each minute, 10 sets, 65 lb KB

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #70

hip mobility in between sets

Good shit.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH, chalk)
5x5 295 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side x2 35 lbs

stir-the-pot - RI 60 seconds
8x30 seconds

farmer's walk - RI 60 seconds
3x1 round trip w/ x2 110 lbs

stair master - 
5 minutes level 7 (just testing the waters on level 7)

stationary bike -
20 minutes at level 13/20, average RPM ~ 58


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2012)

Today -

warm up

flat DB press - 
4x6 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 90 lbs

Tabata intervals - 
1st half: squat + overhead press w/ x2 20 lbs
2nd half: BW lunges

just testing the Tabata waters

BW push ups - 
4x10 BW

high cable facepulls - 
4x10 #110 

Done.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 205 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

planks circuit - RI 90 seconds
4x(30 seconds each position: side, other side, standard, so 90 seconds a set)

KB swing complex - 
65 lb KB, 10 swings at the top of every minute for 10 straight sets. 

stationary bike - 
15 minutes level 10/20, RPM average >80

Squats are feeling mighty fine. I am focusing on getting the perfect groove.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2012)

Chin up Monday -

1,2,3,4,5 x3 (45 total chin ups, neutral grip)


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP (standing) - 
5x6 each side 55 lbs

BW chin ups - 
4x7 neutral grip

high cable facepulls - 
3x15 #80

farmer's walks - RI 90 seconds
2x2 round trips w/ x2 110 lbs

stationary bike - 
10 minutes level 11/20
30 seconds 14/20, then 60 seconds 10/20 x10
cool down 6 minutes on 10/20

total 30 minutes on bike.

Tough work.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2012)

One of my brake lines broke, so I am without a car at the moment. I trained at my apartment instead of the gym for obvious reasons.

Today - 

warm up

KB swing complex- 
8 reps at the top of every minute for 10 sets (80 total reps)
91.5 lb KB used

rest 3-4 minutes

Tabata intervals - 
1 round with with 20 lb weighted vest walking lunges
3-4 minutes rest
1 round with BW walking lunges

30 minute walk outside.

Done. I won't be doing my regular training because I don't have the equipment, so I'll make do until then. It sure feels fucking good to swing that big KB, nothing quite like the feeling of feeling locked into the floor with the heavy bell.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2012)

Another home workout:

Today - 

warm up

neutral grip chin ups - 
10x5 BW

push ups -
10x8 BW

Done.


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 305 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squats - 
5x5 w/ x2 40 lbs

stir-the-pot - RI 75 seconds
6x40 seconds 

farmer's walks - RI 90 seconds
3x1 round trip w/ x2 115 lbs

stationary bike - 
20 minutes @ level 13/20, RPM average ~65

Done. Toasted.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x6 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 95 lbs

Tabata - 
BW walking lunges, 2 full rounds of tabata intervals with a 2 minute RI between rounds

BW push up - 
4x12

high cable face pull - 
4x10 #120


----------



## davegmb (Oct 14, 2012)

Did the old Bulgarian split squats today after a long break from them. Don't understand why they tax the body so much, they are tougher the regular squats for me.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2012)

Yesterday - 

warm up

box squat -
5x5 215 lbs

unilateral DB RDL -
5x5 each side x2 60 lbs

plank circuit - RI 2 minutes
3x40 seconds in each position (side, other side, standard)

KB power endurance - 
12 reps at the top of every minute for 10 sets with 65 lb KB

Done.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Did the old Bulgarian split squats today after a long break from them. Don't understand why they tax the body so much, they are tougher the regular squats for me.



They really are so frackin' tough. I think it is because:

1.) You have to double your reps since the exercise is unilateral.
2.) You have to use a lot of energy even when you are fully extended at the top of the rep, because you have to stabilize yourself continuously, so your muscles are always turned on.
3.) It requires a lot of stability, and tensing your core makes it tough to breathe.
But there is still something about them that I don't understand.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2012)

Chin up Monday - 

1,2,3,4,5 x4 60 total chin ups


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB standing OHP - 
5x5 each side 60 lbs

BW chin up - neutral grip
3x8 
1x6

farmer's walks - 
3x1 round trip with x2 120 lbs

high cable facepulls - 
3x15 #90

stationary bike - 
30 minutes at level 10/20, >70 RPM, light and easy


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2012)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 315 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

stir-the-pot - RI 90 seconds
5x45 seconds

stationary bike - 
5 minutes @ level 13/20, then directly to 15 minutes at level 14/20, RPM average >70

Everything felt really on point today. The cardio was easy. It is weird, sometimes level 14/20 kills me, and sometimes it feel like nothing. Strange.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 20, 2012)

Love the workout, deads then Bulgarians. Great grip strength too.


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x6 each side 90 lbs

Tabata intervals -
BW walking lunges, 1 full round of intervals

BW push ups - 
4x10

high cable face pulls - 
4x10 #110

hip and shoulder mobility

Done. Everything was easy, as it should be with a first day back after a break. Intensity is knocked back a couple notches on everything. Time to build back up, up to new heights. I should start measuring my resting heart rate, because my conditioning is much better these days.


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2012)

Today -

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 215 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 60 lbs

plank circuit - RI 60 seconds
5x20 seconds in each position (side, other side, standard)

farmer's walks - RI 90-120 seconds
3x2 round trips w/ x2 105 lbs 

stationary bike - 
20 minutes level 11/12, average RPM >75

Everything felt REALLY good today. Especially the squats.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2012)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x6 each side 50 lbs

weighted chin up - 
5x5 +5 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #70

KB swing -
8 swings at the top of every minute, 10 sets, 80 total swings
65 lb KB used

hip mobility

Everything felt really good.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH)
5x3 315 lbs 

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side x2 45 lbs

stir-the-pot - RI 45 seconds
8x20 seconds (alternate sets going clockwise and counterclockwise)

BW chin ups - 
3x8

stationary bike - 
5 minutes 10/20
1 min 11/20
1 min 10/20
1 min 12/20
1 min 10/20
1 min 13/20
1 min 10/20
1 min 14/20
1 min 10/20
1 min 15/20

RPM >70

Deadlifts felt really good. Bulgarian squats felt good, but the latter sets were tough. Cardio felt harder than it should have been. I was really tired going into the gym, and by the end I was feeling quite out of it, I was yawning between sets.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2012)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x6 each side 95 lbs

Tabata intervals - 
BW walking lunges, 2 full sets of intervals, 3 minute RI between interval sets

BW push up - 
4x12 

high cable facepull - 
4x10 #120

hip mobility

Everything went super well in the gym today. I felt great.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 65 lbs

plank circuit - RI 90 seconds
5x25 seconds in each position (side, other side, standard)

stationary bike - 
10 minutes at level 12/20 RPM >75
10 minutes at level 10/20 RPM >75

Squats felt sooooooooo on point today. Super fast and snappy.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x6 each side 55 lbs

weighted chin ups - (all neutral grip)
5x5 +10 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #80 

KB swing - 
10 swings at the top of every minute, 10 sets, 100 total swings, 65 lb KB

hip mobility

Done.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2012)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH)
5x3 325 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side x2 50 lbs

stir-the-pot - RI 60 seconds
8x25 seconds (alternated clockwise and counter clockwise)

stationary bike -
25 minutes, level 11/20, RPM >70

Done.


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 w/ x2 90 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x6 each side 100 lbs

Tabata intervals - 
BW walking lunge, 3 full sets of intervals, 3 minutes rest between sets

BW push up -
4x14

high cable facepull - 
4x10 #130

hip mobility

Good stuff. Pressing was tough, but manageable. The Tabata intervals were pretty tame, not a problem. I'm feeling pretty strong for having been on a cut for 11+ weeks. Thanksgiving will mark the last day of the cut. I've lost nearly 4 inches around my belly (I measure an inch below my belly-button). I didn't have that much BF to start with, so that six pack is nearly here.


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 235 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 70 lbs

plank circuit - RI 90 seconds
5x30 seconds in each position: side, other side, standard

stationary bike - 
20 minutes level 12/20, >70 RPM


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x5 each side 60 lbs

weighted chin up - 
5x5 +15 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #90

KB swing -
12 swings at the top of every minute, 11 sets, 132 total reps, 65 lb KB

hip mobility. 

That was the most swings I've ever done in a session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x3 335 lbs (chalk, DOH)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side x2 55 lbs

stir-the-pot - RI 60 seconds
8x30 seconds (alternated sets with clockwise and counter-clockwise)

stationary bike -
25 minutes, level 12/20, RPM >70


----------



## x~factor (Nov 19, 2012)

fufu said:


> I've lost nearly 4 inches around my belly (I measure an inch below my belly-button). I didn't have that much BF to start with, so that six pack is nearly here.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2012)

It's all about plugging in the right numbers, then staying true to those numbers!

I am on my 12th week, and I will mark the end of the cut on Thanksgiving. Timing couldn't have worked out better.


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x4 w/ x2 95 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x6 each side 105 lbs

Tabata intervals - RI 3 minutes between interval sets
1st set: walking lunges w/ 35 lb KB
2nd set: goblet squats with 35 lb KB

BW push ups - 
3x16

high cable facepull - 
4x10 #140

Hip mobility. 

Done.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2012)

Double overhand at 335lbs great grip fu


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Dave. I always try to take my DOH as far as it can go.


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2012)

Today -

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 245 lbs

RDL - 
5x8 185 lbs

planks - 
35 seconds in each position (side, other side, front), with 30 seconds RI between positions, and 90 seconds RI between sets of 3 positions

stationary bike - 
20 minutes


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2012)

Today -

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
5x5 each side 65 lbs

weighted chin up - 
5x5 +20 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #100

KB swing - 
14 swings at the top of every minute, 5 minutes
3 minute RI
14 swings at the top of every minute, 5 minutes
140 total swings

hip mobility. 

Yes.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH and chalk)
5x3 345 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side x2 60 lbs

stir the pot - RI 75 seconds
8x35 lbs, alternate clockwise and counterclockwise on each set

stationary bike - 
10 minutes 11/20 I was really burnt out today to do anything difficult on the bike, I was tired from the moment I stepped into the gym

Done. Glad to be one with this one.


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2012)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
1x3,4,5,7 x2 90

unilateral DB row - 
5x6 each side 110 lbs

BW push up - 
3x18

high cable facepull - 
4x10 #150

hip mobility

Done.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 255 lbs

RDL - DOH
5x8 195 lbs

bike -
5 minutes 13/20, 15 minutes 12/20


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
5x6 each side 65 lbs

weighted chin up - 
5x5 +25 lbs

side planks - 
2x40 seconds each side 60 second between sides. I had planned to do 5 total sets, by my right hand kept going numb. I think I was compressing my ulnar nerve by supporting my medial elbow on the hard gym floor. The numbness got really bad when I tried holding the position, so I stopped.

KB swing - RI 90 seconds
5x20 swings w/ 65 lb KB

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #150

hip mobility


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - DOH on the first couple sets, then mixed grip, chalk
1x3 355, 365, 375
1x2 385, 405 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side x2 65 lbs

stir the pot - RI 90 seconds
8x40 seconds (alternate clockwise and counterclockwise each set)

stationary bike - 
20 minutes, level 10/20, RPM >80

Done. Wow, it felt good to pull 405 again. The first rep was solid, and the second was not. The second rep went up well, but I felt my lumbar round. No pain at all, but I really hate to lose form like that. I haven't pulled 405 for reps since about 5 months ago. It felt good to do it, and do it after cutting 20 lbs since 5 months ago.


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2012)

Yesterday - 

flat DB bench press - 
5x6 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x6 each side 115 lbs

r bike - 
10 minutes level 12/20, RPM ~80

BW push ups - 
3x20

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #150

hip mobility


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat -
5x5 265 lbs

RDL - 
5x8 205 lbs (DOH grip)

side planks - 
5x40 seconds each side, 60 seconds rest between sides. My right hand started to go numb again after the last set. Ack.

Back squats have felt so good over the past several months, granted the weight is pretty light. I really changed my form. I concentrate really heavily on packing my neck in, and maintaining stiffness through the lumbar instead of dumping into lordosis. I also concentrate on my squat as if I am moving through a deadlift. Squats have been really fast and explosive. I used to deal with periodic knee and lower back discomfort, but I haven't at all since I started squatting better.


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2012)

Last Thursday -

Weighted chin ups -
5x5 +30 lbs

BW push-ups -
10x10

Done.

Just a quickie. Time for a 4-5 day break. Recovery.


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2012)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH grip)
5x2 335 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x6 each side x2 45 lbs

stir-the-pot - RI 60 seconds
8x25 seconds (alternate sets moving cw/ccw)

stationary bike - 
20 minutes at level 10/20, RPM 85-90

First day back after a break. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2012)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x6 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row -
5x8 each side 90 lbs

Tabata intervals - 
1 set of intervals with BW walking lunges

BW push ups - 
5x10

high cable facepull - 
4x10 #120

hip mobility.

Awesome. Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 235 lbs

unilateral KB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 45 lbs

side planks - 60 seconds RI
6x20 seconds each side

stationary bike - 
20 minutes, level 11/20, RPM 85-90

Squats felt fucking fantastic. Stable, strong and fast.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2012)

Today -

warm up

weighted push ups -
5x8 +25 lbs

weighted chin ups on rock grips - 
4x6 +15 lbs

band facepulls - 
3x15 with purple jump stretch band

KB swing - 
8 swings at the top of every minute, 10 sets, 91.5 lb KB used
80 total reps

Hip mobility

Good shit. My gym is closed due to renovations, so this was a home training session. Swings felt great with that heavy KB.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH grip on first set)
5x2 345 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x6 x2 50 lbs

stir the pot - RI 60 seconds
8x30 seconds, alternating cw/ccw

stationary bike - 
20 minutes

Done.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2012)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x6 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x8 each side 95 lbs

Tabata intervals - 
walking lunges, 2 sets of intervals, 3 minutes rest between sets

BW push up - 
5x12 (I think I accidentally did 6 sets)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #130
1x20 #80

hip mobility

Great session. Everything felt on point.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 245 lbs

unilateral DB RDL -
5x5 each side x2 50 lbs

side planks - 
6x25 seconds each side, 60 seconds RI

KB swing - 
9 reps at the top of every minute, 10 sets
90 total reps, 91.5 lb KB

Felt pretty tired and out of it before training, but I had a great session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
5x8 each side 45 lbs

weighted chin up - 
5x6 +20 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #80

stationary bike - 
30 minutes, level 10/20, RPM 85-90

hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip)
5x2 355 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x6 each side x2 55 lbs

stir the pot - RI 90 seconds
8x35 seconds (alternate cw/ccw)

Done. Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2013)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x6 w/ x2 90 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x8 each side 100 lbs

stationary bike - 
23 minutes at level 10/20

BW push ups - 
5x14 

high cable facepull - 
3x8 #150

hip mobility

Fucking fantastic session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2013)

Yesterday - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 255 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 55 lbs

side planks - RI 75 seconds
6x30 seconds each side

stationary bike - 
10 minutes level 12/20 avg RPM ~70-72

Done. Squats felt really snappy. I had another enlightening moment with the unilateral RDLs. The last time I did them, I noticed I would fall into left lumbar lateral flexion when I'd train my left side, and vice versa. I played with my hip positioning, and I found a really stable way to go through the movement. As a result I move slower, especially on the descent, but I feel much more stable and I maintain good spinal positions.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - 
5x6 +25 lbs (neutral grip)

weighted push ups - 
5x8 +35 lbs

light jump stretch band facepulls - 
3x20

KB swing -
10 swings at the top of every minute, 10 sets
91.5 lb KB, 100 total reps

hip mobility

Tough session. The swing endurance work was a PR for me. I've never done 100 reps within 10 minutes with the bulldog before.


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip)
5x2 365 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x6 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

stir the pot - RI 90 seconds
4x40 seconds (alternate cw and ccw each set)

stationary bike - 
10 minutes

Ugh. Today was brutal. Everything felt off. Days like this are inevitable, but it has been quite a while since I felt this off.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2013)

Today - 

flat DB bench press -
4x6 w/ x2 95 lbs
1x5 w/ x2 95 lbs (first time failing on this exercises in a long time, probably over a year, I knew I was cutting it close)

unilateral DB row - 
5x8 each side 105 lbs

stationary bike - 
1 minute 10/20, 11/20, 12/20, 13/20, 14/20, kept RPM >65, was mostly around 75
x2
5 minute cool down 10/20

bw push ups - 
2x16
1x10 (was toast)

facepull - 
3x10 #100

hip mobility. Good stuff. Considering I was pressing x2 95 for tough sets of 4 a couple months ago, today was really good. Amazing was increased eating will do.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x5 265 lbs
1x1 275 lbs (just testing the water)

DB unilateral RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 60 lbs

side plank - RI 75 seconds
6x35 seconds each side

stationary bike - 
3 minutes 10/20
2 minutes 11/20
1 minute 12/20
30 seconds 13/20 
15 seconds 14/20
15 seconds 15/20
x3
4 minutes cool down 10/20

25 minutes total


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2013)

Today -

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
5x10 each side 45 lbs

weighted chin up - 
5x4 +30 lbs

KB swing - 
11 swings at the top of every minutes, 10 sets
110 total reps, 91.5 lb KB

hip mobility

Great session. That was the hardest swing progression I've done yet. I was feeling the pain after the 4th set.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip)
5x2 375 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x4 each side x2 65 lbs

stir the pot - RI 90 seconds
4x45 seconds

stationary bike - 
20 minutes level 10/20 RPM ~80

Done. Deadlifts felt really solid.


----------



## fufu (Jan 26, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x4 w/ x2 100 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 110 lbs

stationary bike - 
5 minute warm up 10/20
10 seconds 14/20 at RPM 85-95, 50 seconds 10/20 at RPM 70-85
10 sets

BW push ups - 
2x20 

high cable facepull - 
4x10 #110

hip mobility

Great session. I am back on a cut, and about a week in. I will do this for at least 9 weeks.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2013)

Today -

warm up

back squat -
5x5 275 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 65 lbs

side planks - RI 90 seconds
5x40 seconds each side

stationary bike - 
15 minutes level 11/20 average RPM ~75

Done.


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x5 each side 45 lbs

BW chin ups - (neutral grip)
5x6

KB swing - 
8 swing at start of every minute, 10 sets
80 total swings, 91.5 lb KB

high cable facepulls - 
3x15 #80

hip mobility

First day back after a 6 day break. Everything felt really good and light, as it should.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH for most reps, chalk)
4x5 315 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x4 each side x2 55 lbs 

stir-the-pot - RI 60 seconds
8x20 seconds (alternate cw and ccw)

stationary bike - 
15 minutes level 10/20, average RPM ~83

Done. Awesome stuff. Deadlifts felt really tight and really fast. I've been externally rotating my hips about a bit more, and it helps me get closer to the bar so I can drive my hips forward.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2013)

Saw a video of the powerlifter at elitefts Steve goggins doing 800lbs plus with a DOH grip, unbelievable!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2013)

Your back squat is looking stronger then I remember, am I right?


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2013)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x5 each side 100 lbs

stationary bike -
50 seconds 10/20, 10 seconds 14/20 x10

BW push ups - 
5x10

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #100

hip mobility


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2013)

davegmb said:


> Saw a video of the powerlifter at elitefts Steve goggins doing 800lbs plus with a DOH grip, unbelievable!



Amazing grip. You barely see that kind of grip strength.




davegmb said:


> Your back squat is looking stronger then I remember, am I right?



Well, sort of. For my current weight my back squat is good, but the last time I was doing phases of back squatting I was squatting 315 for several sets of 3 or 5. It has defintely been improving over the last several months though.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x3 255 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 50 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x20 seconds each side (10 seconds between sides)

stationary bike - 
15 minutes level 11/20, average RPM ~80 

Done. Squats felt really light.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2013)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP -
5x5 each side 50 lbs

chin up - (neutral grip) 
4x7 BW
3x3 +10 lbs

KB swing - 
9 swings at the start of every minute, 10 straight minutes
90 total reps, 91.5 lb KB

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #90

hip mobility

I felt great today. Everything went very well.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH)
4x5 325 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x4 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

stir the pot - RI 60 seconds
8x25 seconds (alternate cw and ccw)

stationary bike - 
15 minutes level 12/20, average RPM ~68


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2013)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x5 each side 105 lbs

stationary bike - 
10 seconds 14/20, average RPM ~90
50 seconds 10/20, average RPM ~80
x10

BW push up - 
5x12

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #110 

hip mobility


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat -
5x3 265 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 55 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x25 seconds each side

stationary bike -
15 minutes level 13/20, average RPM ~60

Done.


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x5 each side 55 lbs

chin ups - neutral grip
4x8 BW
3x3 +15 lbs

KB swing - 
10 swings at the top of every minute, 10 minutes
100 total reps, 91.5 lb KB

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #100

hip mobility


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH on first set, mixed grip the rest, chalk)
4x5 335 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x4 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

stir-the-pot - RI 60 seconds
8x30 seconds, alternate cw and ccw

stationary bike - 
15 minutes level 10/20, average RPM ~82


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 90 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x5 each side 110 lbs

stationary bike - 
10 seconds level 15/20 average RPM >100
50 seconds level 10/20 average RPM >70
x10

BW push ups - 
5x14

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #120

hip mobility.

Great fucking session. Everything felt really solid.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2013)

Today -

warm up

box squat - 
5x3 275 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x30 seconds each side, 10 seconds rest between sides (60 second RI between sets)

stationary bike - average RPM ~65
1 minute 10/20
1 minute 11/20
1 minute 12/20
1 minute 13/20
1 minute 14/20
x3

Done. I felt great today. Squats were really fast, form was right on, and every rep felt strong. I am getting better at sitting back while getting my knees out, and then spreading the floor when getting out of the hole.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2013)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x5 each side 60 lbs

chin ups - neutral grip
3x9 BW, 
1x8 BW
2x3 +20 lbs

KB swing - 
12 reps at the start of every minute x4
2 minute RI
12 reps at the start of every minute x4
91.5 lb KB, 96 total reps

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #110

hip mobility.

Done. OHP felt surprisingly strong and easy today. The last few sets of chin ups were tough.


----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (mixed grip, chalk)
4x5 345 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x4 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

stir the pot - RI 90 seconds
8x35 seconds (alternate cw and ccw)

stationary bike -
15 minutes level 11/20 average RPM ~78

Done. I felt tired and stressed going into this session. However, my actual sets felt surprisingly really strong. After sets my BP was dropping and I was yawning a lot, but the actual sets went very well. I am surprised how well I have been maintaining my strength. My weight is no more than 185 lbs right now and I have been on a cut for almost 2 months (I did 3 month cut in the fall as well). I am, by my own standards, pretty damn skinny. My strength has gone down of course, but I am the strongest I've ever been at this weight. I feel much better being around 185 compared to 210+. I will only be on my cut for another week or so, and I'll give myself a well deserved 5 days off from training at the same time.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2013)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x3 w/ x2 95 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x5 each side 120 lbs

stationary bike -
10 sec hard/50 second active rest on the bike. I was at a different gym using a different bike, so I won't bother noting resistances because I don't know how they relate to the bike I usually use. I just used my intuition to make it harder than last week.

BW push up - 
5x15

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #130

hip mobility. 

Damn I'm beat. My strength was lower than expected on the pressing. Just one more week of training until a break, I need one.


----------



## fufu (Mar 11, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
1x2 285, 295, 305, 315, 315

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 65 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x35 seconds each side, 10 second rest between sides, 60 second rest between sets

stationary bike - 
15 minutes at level 12/20, average RPM ~70

Done. Squats felt so great. Form was on, and the reps were really strong and fast. Slow down, a bit of a pause and fast on the way up, especially the lock out. I would have gone past 315, but the power rack was being used and I didn't have a spot (I was using the squat rack with nonadjustable safety bars sets really low. I experienced no back or knee pain. I am feeling very good about of all this, especially since I'm at 185 lbs and have lost a bunch of weight in the past 6 months. I took a lot of time going very light on the back squat, and really concentrating on form. I've been conservative with my intensities too, but now it is all paying off. I find training moderate with deadlifting and squatting still preps me for getting strong with high intensities.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
5x5 each side 65 lbs

chin up - neutral grip
3x10 BW
3x3 +25 lbs

stationary bike - 
10 seconds level 17/20, average RPM ~95
50 seconds level 10/20, average RPM ~60
x10

hip mobility.

Done. Chin ups felt great.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x6 each side 90 lbs

stationary bike -
10 minutes

BW push up - 
5x8

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #70

hip mobility

First day back after a week off. Everything felt light, which it should have.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat -
5x3 275 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 55 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x20 seconds each side, 10 second between sides

stationary bike - 
15 minutes level 10/20, average RPM ~83


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2013)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x5 each side 50 lbs

chin up - neutral grip
5x5 BW
3x3 +15 lbs

KB swing - 
6 swings at the start of every minute, 10 minutes
60 total swings, 91.5 lbs

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt light. I felt really energetic tonight.


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2013)

3/30 - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x3 345 lbs (mixed grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat -
4x4 each side x2 60 lbs

stir the pot - RI 60 seconds
8x20 seconds, alternate cw and ccw

stationary bike - 
15 minutes alternating between low and moderate resistances. 

Done. Everything felt great. Weight felt pretty light.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 each side x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x6 each side 95 lbs

stationary bike - 
50 seconds level 10/20 RPM ~65, 10 seconds level 14/20 RPM >100
x10

BW push up - 
5x10

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #80

hip mobility

Awesome, awesome session. Everything felt light.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2013)

4/4/13 -

warm up

box squat - 
5x3 285 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 60 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x25 seconds each side, 10 second rest between sides within a set

stationary bike - 
15 minutes, level 11/20, average RPM >80

Done. Squats felt heavy at first, but light by the last couple sets.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x5 each side 55 lbs

chin up - 
5x6 BW
3x3 +20 lbs

KB swing - 
8 swings at the start of every minute, 10 minutes
80 total swings, 91.5 lb KB

hip mobility

Great session, everything felt light today.


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x3 355 lbs (chalk, mixed grip)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x4 each side x2 65 lbs

stir the pot - RI 60 seconds
8x25 seconds alternate cw and ccs

stationary bike - 
3 minutes 10/20, 3 minutes 11/20, 3 minutes 12/30
went with that cycle until I hit 15 minutes

Done. Today was fantastic. Weight felt light and form was on point. On the deadlifts I need to remember: 1.) set the grip 2.) big exhale 3.) big inhale 4.) sit back and down while packing the neck and scaps 5.) pull BACK while pressing my feet OUT, while staying tight in the hips and back on the heels.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x6 each side 100 lbs

stationary bike - 
50 seconds 10/20 average RPM ~65, 10 seconds 15/20 average RPM ~105
x10
5 minute cool down

BW push up - 
5x12

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #90

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt fast and light.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x3 295 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 65 lbs

side planks - 
6x30 seconds each side, 10 second rest between sides, 60 seconds rest between sets

stationary bike - 
15 minutes level 10/20, average RPM >80

Done.

Awesome session. Squat sets got better as they went on. Overall, they felt good. I was a bit slow coming out of the hole, but the top half was powerful as usual.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x5 each side x2 60 lbs

chin up - neutral grip
5x7 BW
3x3 +25 lbs

KB swing -
10 swings at the start of every minute, 10 minutes
91.5 lb KB, 100 total swings

hip mobility

I was feeling pretty off before going into the gym, but I ended up having a great session. Everything went very well, and my conditioning felt great on the swings.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip)
5x3 365 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x4 each side x2 70 lbs

stir the pot - RI 60 seconds
8x30 seconds alternating cw and ccw each set

stationary bike - 
15 minutes level 11/20, average RPM 75-80 

Good session, but I wasn't feeling it mentally today, and that is never a good thing on a deadlift day. The weight felt heavy in my hands and I never got into a comfortable groove when pulling like I usually do. I lifted the weights that needed to be lifted with acceptable form, sometimes that is all I can do, and it is still a good thing.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2013)

Today - 

warm up -

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 each side x2 90 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x6 each side 110 lbs

stationary bike - 
15 minutes light/moderate resistance, average RPM >75

BW push up - 
5x14

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #100

hip mobility

Awesome session. The weight felt heavy, but form was on point. The gym I trained at today wasn't the one I usually go to, and the dumb bells are a bit awkwardly proportioned.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - no belt, just chalk
1x2 275, 295, 305, 315, 320
1x2 325, 325, 325

unilateral DB RDL - 
1x5 each side x2 70 lbs
4x5 each side x2 75 lbs (went up in weight because the 70 lb DBs were being used the whole time)

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x35 seconds each side (10 second rest between sides, 60 seconds between sets)

stationary bike - 
10 minutes level 10/20 RPM >80

Great session! Squatting form was ON today. I planned doing 5x3 @ 305 on the squats, but I was feeling it so much today I bumped up the weight. I was surprised I felt so dialed in today because I was really stressed and tired from classes all day. Squatting 300+ for reps at 187 lbs feels great. No knee pain, no back pain, my joints feel fine.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x4 each side 65 lbs

chin ups - neutral grip
5x8 BW
3x3 +30 lbs

arm work

hip mobility

Great session. Everything was tough, but doable. That last set of 8 rep BW chin ups was a grinder, but every rep was legit. I was surprised I got all 8 reps. I did arm work (curls and press downs) for novelty's sake, I haven't done anything like that in about a year.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip)
5x3 375 lbs

Bulgarian DB squat - 
4x4 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

Done.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x4 each side x2 95 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x6 each side 115 lbs

stationary bike - 
50 seconds lvl 10/20, 10 seconds lvl 16/20
x10
5 minute cool down

BW push ups - 
5x16

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #110

hip mobility. 

Great session. Everything was tough, but doable.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2013)

And there's fufu, working hard and steady. Great job, fufu, you have earned a Grimey:


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2013)

lol, thanks DOMS.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat -
I warmed up singles to 295, but I was feeling off today. Form wasn't there and my left knee was feeling oddly sensitive, so I backed off and did sets for reps.
1x3 225
1x6 225
1x9 225
1x12 225
1x20 225
50 reps total

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x40 seconds each side (10 seconds rest between sides, 60 seconds between sets)

stationary bike - 
15 minutes level 10/20

Done. Squats felt good. I haven't squatted over 5 reps in a long time. 225 for 20 was tough, but not excruciating.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

chin ups - 
1x2, 1x4, 1x6, 1x8, 1x10 BW
4x3 +35 lbs

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x8 each side 50 lbs

KB swing - 
5 reps at the start of every minute, x10
then maintaining the start of every minute format I continued with
1x10, x15 and 1x20 
95 total swings

arm work

hip mobility

Done. Great session. I work on my chin ups so much, but they are so hard to increase in terms of reps for me. I was going to start today with 5x3 w/ 70 lbs on the DB OHP, but when I get to a certain weight with dumb bells, my left should simply will not work. It is something with the amount of weight and the joint position, my muscles will not turn on. I think I lose centration at the GH-joint and my neuromuscular function is just not there. The right shoulder was absolutely fine. With a KB I can press up to 75 lbs on the left shoulder for reps, but that is because of the nature of the KB apparatus, it is easy to centrate my joints under the bell. 

I've been eating a bit more the past couple weeks. I'm not eating a ton, but just eating at, or a bit over, maintenance.

I think to get my chin up repping ability up I need to start doing more volume. Chin ups x1/10 days just isn't enough. Time to get out the door jam bar and start doing casual sets throughout the week.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2013)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1 315, 365, 405, 415 (belt, chalk, mixed grip)

DB Bulgarian squats - 
2x5 each side x2 50 lbs

pronated grip pull ups - 
1x3,4,5,6,7

Done.

Deadlifts went well. I planned on going heavier, but my mind wasn't there. However, 415 was done with perfect form and good speed. After deadlifts, I dropped the ball. I just quit, which rarely happens. I didn't get enough sleep over the weekend, and I am in the midst of finals...a lot of stress, my body felt achey and slow. Usually I can train well through the busiest times of the semester, but I need some rest. I will train on Thursday, and then I will take a 5 day break. My training is going to be set up differently.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2013)

5/9/13 -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
1x1, 1x2, 1x3 w/ x2 100 
3x8 w/ x2 75 lbs
2x10 w/ x2 60 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x10 each side 105 lbs

arm work

hip mobility

Done. Great last session of the phase. I am getting 5 days rest until the next session. I will train again on Tuesday. I am going to be switching up my programming for the next phase.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
4x5, 1x10 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side x2 40 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x20 seconds each side (10 seconds between sides, 60 seconds between sets)

BW chin ups - 1 second pause at top of rep
6x4 (2 sets pronated, 2 supinated and 2 neutral)

stationary bike - 
20 minutes level 10/20

First day after back after a 5 day break. Pretty good stuff. I realized I need to position my body a bit to the left on the frontal plane when I squat, because I naturally favor a lean to the right.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x8 each side 40 lbs

chin ups - (neutral grip)
5x5 BW
3x3 +15 lbs

KB swing - 
5 swings at the top of every minute, x10
50 swings total, 91.5 lb LB

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x30 seconds

feet on small box BW push up - 
1x5 
1x10
1x12


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2013)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - chalk and DOH grip
5x5 275 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat -
4x8 each side x2 35 lbs

stir the pot - RI 60 seconds
8x20 seconds, alternate cw and ccw

stationary bike - 
20 minutes at level 11/20, average RPM ~70

Done. Deadlifts felt really fast, which they should have considering how light they were. I am getting better at packing my shoulders and neck back before beginning the lift, as well as spreading my feet and cranking the bar externally with my hands.


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2013)

I started back with Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and submission wrestling yesterday. We will see if I can juggle this with school and other responsibilities. 

Last night - 
2.5 hours gi training


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2013)

Yesterday - 

submission wrestling 1:45-3:15

Today - 

BW chin ups - neutral grip
1x1,2,3,4,5,6,7,10
38 total


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x6 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x8 each side 90 lbs

roll outs - from knees
5x5

chin ups - 
3x3, with 3 second pause on top (pronated x2, neutral x1)

stationary bike - 
50 seconds 10/20 RPM >65, 10 seconds 14/20 RPM >100
x10

BW push up - 
6x8

high cable facepull -
3x15 #70

hip mobility

Done. Weight felt really light, especially on the pressing. I started taking creatine again a few days ago. First time in probably 4 or so years.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x5 235 lbs
1x10 235 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x6 each side w/ x2 45 lbs 

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x25 seconds each side, 10 seconds between sides, 60 seconds between sets

Done.

Squats felt awesome and fast. I made sure I balanced evenly instead of leaning slightly to my right. It made a big difference. Unilateral RDLs felt off balance-wise, but I found using my rear free leg to guide me helps a lot. As long as I move my leg back straightly, it really helps keep my hips level.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2013)

Last night -

open mat - 6:30 - 7:30

Got in a couple triangle chokes, and got head and arm choked a few times.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x8 each side 45 lbs

chin ups - neutral grip 
5x6 BW
3x3 +20 lbs

KB swing - 
6 swings at the top of every minute, x10
60 total swings, 91.5 lb KB

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x35 seconds

feet on small box push up - 
1x6,11,13 BW

Done. Slept like shit, but still had a great session. Swings felt awesome. I concentrated on packing my lats back and shooting my hips back, those 2 things in conjunction gave me a snappier and more stable swing.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 24, 2013)

Good job.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2013)

gracias amigo


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 285 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x8 each side x2 40 lbs

stir the pot - RI 60 seconds
8x25, alternate cw and ccw

Done.


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2013)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press -
5x6 each side w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x8 each side 95 lbs

roll outs from knees- 
5x6

stationary bike - 
50 seconds 10/20 >55 RPM, 10 seconds 15/20 RPM >100
x10

BW PU - 
6x10 BW

high cable face pull - 
3x15 #80

hip mobility

Everything felt really strong and fast, especially the benching.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2013)

Today -

Warm up

Box squat -
5x5 245
1x10 245

Unilateral DB RDL -
5x6 each side x2 50 lbs

Side planks - RI 60 seconds 
6x30 each side, 10 second rest between sides within a set

Done. Squats felt off. I had a hard time getting in the groove. I was at a different gym using a different bar, box and rack. That usually throws me off. It has hit 90+ in New England two days in a row and I can feel it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2013)

I did a free first week of submission grappling at a gym near me...but I am having a hard time finding the time to do it with summer classes and other responsibilities. I think I will hold off buying a mbership until I know I have the time to commit.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x8 each side 50 lbs

chin ups - 
5x7 BW
3x3 +25 lbs

KB swing - 
7 swings at the top of each minute, x10 minutres
70 total swings, 91.5 lb KB

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x40 seconds

feet on small box push ups - 
1x7,12,14 BW

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH grip)
5x5 295 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x8 each side x2 45 lbs

stir the pot - RI 60 seconds
8x30 seconds, alternate sets with cw and ccw

BW chin ups - 
1x1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,5
50 total chin ups

a bit of hip mobility

Done. Wow, I don't think I have ever ripped the bar from the ground from start to finish so fast before. I know that 295 is relatively light, but I never remember breaking the weight so fast off the ground before. Lockout was even faster. I found my groove today. I am concentrating on getting my torso more upright with my lats packed back tightly while ripping the bar BACK towards me off the ground. It is helping. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x6 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x8 each side 100 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds
5x7 BW

stationary bike - 
50 seconds 10/20, 10 seconds 16/20 RPM >100, x10
cool down

BW push ups - 
6x12

high cable facepulls - 
3x15 #90

hip mobility.

Great session, overall everything felt good, but the volume of today was tough.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2013)

Today -

BW chin ups - RI 2 minutes
20x5
100 total chin ups (neutral grip)

just some extra chin up volume


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2013)

Today -

warm up 

box squat - 
5x5 255 lbs
1x10 255 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x6 each side x2 55 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x35 seconds each side (10 seconds rest between sides)

Fantastic session. Squats felt amazing. My form was locked in. Recently I've had a bit of trouble rocking too far back on my feels on the initial descent, but today I had a nice evenly placed foot, with the weight through the heels. I was really centrated today on the squats, I could feel it. I my joints felt perfectly positioned on many of the reps. I gotta remember to get my knees out and quickly spread the floor on the way up.

On the DB RDLs, I found a technique cue that helps keep me in place: 1.) keep the dumb bells evenly placed lateral to the knee, and use my floating leg to drive straight back to keep my hips level.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x8 each side 55 lbs

chin ups - 
4x8 BW
3x3 +30 lbs

KB swing - 
8 reps at the top of every minute, x10 minutes
80 total swings, 91.5 lb KB

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x45 seconds

feet on small box push up - 
1x8,13,15 BW

hip mobility

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH)
5x5 305 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat -
4x8 each side x2 50 lbs

stir the pot - RI 60 seconds
8x35 seconds (alternate cw and ccw)

chin ups - 
2x10 BW (neutral grip)

Done. Felt super tired and kept yawning, but I pushed through for a pretty good session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x5 w/ x2 90 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x8 each side 105 lbs

roll outs from the knees - RI 2 minutes
3x8 BW

BW push ups - 
6x14

high cable facepulls - 
3x15 #100

hip mobility.

Tired, sluggish, did it anyway.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2013)

Today -

warm up

box squat - 
1x5 265, 270, 275, 280, 285, 290, 300

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x6 each side x2 60 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x40 seconds each side (10 second rest between sides)

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x6 each side 60 lbs

weighted chin ups - 
1x3 35, 37.5, 40, 42.5, 45, 47.5, 50 lbs
1x1 52.5, 55, 57.5, 60 lbs

KB swing - 
5 swings at the top of every minute, 15 minutes
75 total swings
91.5 lb KB

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x50 seconds

feet on small box push ups - 
1x9, 14, 16 BW

hip mobility.

Awesome session. Everything felt great. The 91.5 lb KB felt the lightest it ever has.


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip over 315 lbs, DOH 315)
1x1 315, 335, 355, 375, 405, 415
5x5 315 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x8 each side x2 55 lbs

Done. Ugh. Deadlifts felt good, but I wasn't quite in the groove today. Bulgarian squats...they went well, but they fucked me up.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
1x3 w/ x2 85, 90, 95, 100, 105

unilateral DB row - 
1x8 each side 110, 115, 120
1x5 each side 130
1x3 each side 140 *PR*

roll outs from knees - 
1x9 BW

BW push ups - 
4x16

high cable facepulls - 
1x15 #110, 120, 130

Today was a good day in the gym. That last rep with x2 105 on the bench press was a long grind, but I knew I had it. First PR in a loooonngg time.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2013)

Yesterday - 

warm up

box squats - 
5x6 225 lbs
1x12 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x8 each side x2 45 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x20 seconds each side

Done.

Today was my first day back after an 8 day break. I love squats. They felt really good today. Unilateral RDL's went pretty well, a little wobbley on some reps but overall pretty good for a first day back (I seem to have form memory loss when it comes those, it takes me a couple sessions to get back in the groove). I realized another useful form cue on the unilateral RDLs. While I keep the bells close to my knee and parallel to each other, while pushing back my floating leg, and keeping back on my closed chain heel, I push the weights forward while pushing my floating leg back. That increase in distance between my floating heel and the dumb bells seems to give me more stability.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2013)

Today -

warm up

flat dumb bell bench press - 
5x8 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x10 each side 90 lbs

high cable facepulls -
3x15 #70

hop mobility

Done. Presses felt very fast.


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - DOH on first two sets, and then the first half of the last two sets
4x8 315 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x10 each side x2 35 lbs

stir the pot - RI 45 seconds
8x15 sec alternating sets with cw and ccw

Everything felt great today. I was in the groove on the deadlifts.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x10 each side 40 lbs

weighted chin ups - 
6x3 +20 lbs

KB swing - 
5 swings at the top of every minute, 10 minutes
50 total swings, 91.5 lb KB

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x35 lbs

feet on medium bench push ups - 
3x8 BW

hip mobility.

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x6 235 lbs
1x12 235 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x8 each side x2 50 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x25 seconds each side 

Done. Squats felt better and better each set. The last set felt great. RDL's were relatively good too.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x8 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x10 each side 95 lbs

high cable facepull - 
2x15 #80

hip mobility.

Done. Pressing was very strong today.


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2013)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
4x8 325 lbs (chalk, mixed grip)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x10 each side x2 40 lbs

stir the pot - RI 60 seconds
8x20 seconds

Done. Felt weak, tired and foggy today, but I pushed through.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP -
5x10 each side 45 lbs

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +25 lbs

KB swing - 
6 swings at the start of every minute, x10 minutes
60 total swings, 91.5 lb KB

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x40 seconds

feet on medium bench push up - 
3x10 BW

hip mobility

Everything felt very strong today, especially the pressing.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x6 245 lbs
1x12 245 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x8 each side x2 55 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x30 each side

Done. Squats felt great.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
5x8 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
5x10 each side 100 lbs

high cable facepull -
3x15 #90

hip mobility

Pressing felt unusually strong today, must be because I have been on a calorie surplus for a while now. I forgot how much of an impact that makes on strength. Great session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2013)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - mixed grip and chalk
4x8 335 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x10 each side x2 45 lbs

Done. Wow, what a session. Deadlifts felt easier than last week. The sets were really tough, but I maintained very solid form through every rep. The sets got easier as they went on. Bulgarian squats killed my legs, but they were doable.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x10 each side 50 lbs

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +30 lbs

KB swing - 
7 swings at the start of every minute, x10 minutes
70 swings total, 91.5 lb KB

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x45 sec

feet on medium bench push ups - 
3x12 BW

some stretching

Done. Good stuff. Next session with OHP will be tough, but doable.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2013)

Injury:

About an hour after my last training session, my left shoulder started to hurt during lateral rotation. My shoulder never hurt during the actual training. When my shoulder first hurt, it was a deep pain throughout the acrominal region. It ONLY hurt if I kept it in lateral rotation. Another hour went by without any pain with any movement, but then the pain came back any stayed. Now lateral rotation and adbuction hurt (pain during abduction when my arm was around parallel to horizontal). I iced it for ~30 minutes a couple times and just stayed off it. The next morning, it was still stiff an painful with the same movements, but not as bad. Now this morning, it is almost completely gone. Just a mild injury, but the pain was similar to a shoulder injury that put me out for ~a month a few years ago. Just a mild injury, but the first of its kind in a long time.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x6 255 lbs
1x12 255 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x8 each side x2 60 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x35 seconds each side (10 sec between sides, 60 seconds between sets)

Done.

Squats felt really good despite training at my hometown gym that has a funky squat rack. RDL's felt great too! Better than last week. I was in the groove today.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x7 w/ x2 90 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x10 each side 110 lbs

high cable facepulls - 
3x15 #100

hip mobility

Done. Very tough session, the weight was heavy, and each set was a grind. This is all expected at the intensity I am at.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip)
4x8 345 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x10 each side x2 50 lbs

Done.

Great session today. I was deep in the groove on the deadlifts, even in the latter reps of the sets, best deadlifting session in a while. Bulgarian squats killed my legs, but they didn't make me feel nauseous like they usually do.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2013)

Note on deadlifts:

I notice I am getting more bar burn on my right thigh and shin from deadlifting when compared to my left. I need to start pulling the bar more evenly by engaging my left side lats and hips more.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
4x10 each side 55 lbs
1x15 each side 30 lbs

weighted chin up - (neutral grip)
6x3 +35 lbs

KB swing - 
8 swings at the top of every minute, x10 minutes
80 total swings, 91.5 lb KB

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x50 seconds

some hip and shoulder mobility

Done. Awesome session. OHP was really tough. Chin ups were relatively easy, and the swings were tough, but definitely doable. Planks were burning like a motherfucker.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - 
5x6 265 lbs
1x12 275 lbs *PR*

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x8 each side x2 65 lbs *PR*

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x40 seconds each side

Done.

Amazing session. I started the workout feeling a bit out of it, but the squats got better with each set, and 275x12 was the best set. It felt pretty light actually.

I was really in the groove on the unilateral RDL's.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
3x6 w/ x2 95 lbs
2x5 w/ x2 95 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x10 each side 115 lbs

high cable face pull -
3x15 #110 

hip mobility. Great session. Everything was strong.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip)
3x8 355 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - 
3x10 each side x2 55 lbs

Done. Damn. I was DONE by the end of this workout. I cut a set out of the deadlifts...the reps were starting to turn into nasty grinds, and I was falling out of the proper groove. Strangely, my grip was starting to go too. I crushed a nerve in my left hand during the last set and it made the middle of my hand and most of my fingers pretty numb. My index finger is still a little numb. I don't ever remember that happening to me. I think the heavy high rep rows 2 days ago affected my deadlifting today. Bulgarian squats were BRUTAL. After training, I was having a fucking time trying to walk down the steps of the gym. Only 6 sets today, but they destroyed me.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2013)

Today -

Warm up

unilateral DB OHP -
1x12 each 40, 45, 50, 40, 40

Weighted chin up - neutral grip
6x3 +40 lbs

Standard plank - RI 90 seconds
3x55 seconds

Some hip mobility

Done. Nerve issue in left hand sprung up a tiny bit during chin ups.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2013)

Last Tuesday:

warm up

box squats - 
3x6 275 lbs
1x32 225 lbs *PR*

Whoa doggy.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2013)

I am currently taking a break. I will start back training this coming Tuesday, that is also when the semester starts again. I will be switching up my training style, and I will start eating very strictly again to lean up. I'm
about 200-205 right now.


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2013)

First day back after a week break.

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 w/ x2 75 lbs

weighted chin up - neutral grip 
4x3 +25 lbs

feet on small box push ups - 
2x10 BW

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 90 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x20 seconds

stationary bike - 
15 minutes at level 10/20

hip mobility.

Done. I am switching things up. I am going to be dieting to reduce my body fat, so I will train the big fundamental movements at generally lower reps to maintain strength. I will be training to increase muscular and cardiovascular endurance, as well as increased flexibility. I want to finally make my 20 rep chin up PR. I've done 19 in the past.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2013)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH)
1x5 225, 235, 245, 255, 265
1x1 315, 325, 335

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x5 each side x2 35 lbs

roll outs - RI 60 seconds
6x3 BW

Done. Deadlifts were in the groove and very fast.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

DB unilateral OHP - 
5x5 each side 40 lbs

chin ups - neutral grip
8x5 BW

KB swing - 
5 swings at the start of every minute, 10 minutes
91.5 lb KB

push ups - 
8x8 BW

hip mobility

Done.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - (box is small box w/ x2 stacked 45 lb plates)
5x5 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL -
4x6 each side x2 35 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x20 seconds each side.

Done. Midst of a cut, feeling it. I increased my box squat ROM substantially. Tough!


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 w/ x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x3 +30 lbs

feet on small box push up - 
2x12 BW

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 95 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x25 seconds

stationary bike - 
20 minutes at level 10/20, avg RPM >75

hip mobility

Good stuff. School has been super busy.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH, forget chalk)
1x5 235, 245, 255, 265, 275 lbs
1x1 325, 335, 345 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x5 each side x2 40 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
6x4 BW

Done. Great session. I found a great way to maintain stability in the Bulgarian squat. I keep awareness through 3 points on my foot: heel, ball and base of 5th metatarsal. I place conscious pressure through those spots and it really helps.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 14, 2013)

_You are still alive, I have noticed it. _


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2013)

Vieope said:


> _You are still alive, I have noticed it. _



Vieope!!!! 

You seem but a remnant of an old dream. You too, are real.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2013)

9/16/13 training session - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x5 each side 45 lbs

chin ups - neutral grip
7x6 BW

KB swing - 
6 swing at the start of every minute, 10 minutes
91.5 lb KB, 60 total swings

push ups - 
8x10 BW

some hip mobility

Done.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

box squat - (small box + 2 45 lb plates)
5x5 235

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x6 each side x2 40 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x25 sec each side

Done.


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 x2 85 lbs

weighted chin ups - 
4x3 +35 lbs

feet on small bench push up - 
2x14 BW

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 100 lbs

standard planks - RI 60 seconds
5x30 seconds

20 minutes stationary bike

hip mobility

Great session, everything felt strong.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH, chalk)
1x5 245, 255, 265, 275, 285 lbs
1x1 335, 345, 355 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x5 each side x2 45 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
6x5 BW

incline treadmill walking - 
speed: 3.5 
grade: 5.0 
duration: 10 minutes

Good stuff. Deadlift sets improved as they went on. I have to remember to not be afraid to absolutely rip the bar off the ground, I was over-thinking initial set-up and it was slowing my initial pull down. I used to use a hip pumping technique that I sort of rediscovered today. I have developed a nagging left knee discomfort, right where the quad tendon attaches the top the patella. Is this because I have started squatting deeper, or is it because I have started using the stationary bike again? Or is it both?  I'll have to keep an eye on the knee. I might switch to front squats and see if that helps.

Tips on roll outs:
1.) take a big deep diaphragmatic breath before the descent, and hold the breath the entire time. 
2.) Pack neck, look forward, and simultaneously concentrate on forcefully contracting glutes while forcefully contracting anterior trunk
3.) squeeze legs medially together
4.) keep the shoulders super stable by contracting them forcefully


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x5 each side 50 lbs

chin ups - neutral grip
6x7 BW

KB swing -
7 swings at the start of every minute, x10 minutes
91.5 lb KB, 70 total swings

push up -
8x12 BW

hip mobility.

Done. Good stuff. Everything felt strong, except for the chin ups. Repping chin ups has always been difficult for me. I felt well conditioned on the KB swings, more so than last week for sure.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - (first time doing these in a long time) (x-band walks between sets)
5x5 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x6 each side x2 45 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x30 seconds each side 

treadmill - 
incline: 5.0
speed: 4.0
duration: 10 minutes

Done.

Great session. First time doing front squats in a long time (over a year). Over the past year I tried reintroducing and slowly progressing the back squat, things went well, but I was working with a depth that was high, so I tested the waters with a lower and depth...and there comes the awkward groove and knee discomfort again. My body just feels wrong when I try to squat deep with a backsquat.

I switched the front squats...and BOOM, rock bottom depth, and knees feel great, my body felt in a good natural groove. I am going to stick with the front squats for a while, they just feel so much more natural. I did x-band walks between sets of front squats, and it really helped me spread the floor better.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press -
4x5 w/ x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x3 +40 lbs

feet on small box push ups -
2x16 BW

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 105 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x35 seconds

treadmill:
incline:5.0
speed: 4.0
duration: 20 minutes

hip mobility

Done. Pretty great session considering I'm 4+ weeks into a cut. School has been incredibly busy...I am looking forward to Friday. I had to skip a workout this week, not happy about it, but my back was against the wall with school work and I didn't have much of a choice.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2013)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x5 255, 265, 275, 285, 295
1x1 345, 355, 365

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x5 each side x2 50 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 75 seconds
6x6 BW

Done. Roll outs are getting tough, but I'm still maintaining spinal neutrality.


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
5x5 each side 55 lbs

chin ups - 
4x8 BW
1x7 BW

kettlebell swing - 
8 swings at start of every minute, x10 minutes
80 swings total, 91.5 lb KB

push ups - 
7x14 BW

hip mobility


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - (x-band walks between sets)
5x5 195 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x6 each side x2 50 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x35 seconds each side

treadmill:
incline: 7.0
speed: 4.0
duration: 15 minutes

Done. Great stuff. Front squats were tough, as I am returning to them after a long break from them, but they feel great. The groove of the front squat feels so much more natural than back squatting, and I get a way better comfortable depth with front squats. I get nice and deep with the front squats.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2013)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x4 w/ x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x3 +45 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x40 seconds

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 110 lbs

feet on small box push ups - 
1x20 BW

hip mobility.

Done. Great session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2013)

So my gym is moving to a new location, and they have been piss poor about letting us members know when they will be ready. They constantly change the dates they say the new gym will be ready...and this has caused me to drive to gym twice and being told they aren't ready (even when they told me personally it would be ready). They have a fucking website, and I'm pretty sure they have my email. Their communication is horrible, as is usual with this gym. They even changed the name of the gym and failed to let the members know what to look for when we drive to the new location (which I did today). I've been so stressed with school recently and not being able to get the gym is making me very irritated. I wish there was another gym I could go to, to do the things I want to do. They haven't even posted a number for the new place...so I can't call and see if they are ready. I can't believe some of the shit "professionals" do in this world. 

Anyway, I had to skip Tuesday's deadlift session, and I ended up training in my apartment today, which I luckily can on my OHP/CU/KB/PU day. I'll just pick up with the skipped DL session next time it rolls around. However, I added the rollouts to today's session, I would have done them on my deadlift day. They are hard to progress and I can't skip them if I want to get better at them. 

Today - 

warm up

roll out from knees - RI 90 seconds
6x7 BW

unilateral DB OHP - 
4x6 each side 55 lbs

BW chin ups - neutral grip
2x9 BW

KB swing - 
9 swings at the start of every minute, x10 minutes
90 total swings, 91.5 lb KB

BW push ups - 
4x16 

hip mobility

That was one of the toughest sessions I've had in a long time. I slept like shit last night, felt like shit all day, and I was stuck in traffic for 1.5 hours trying to get to the gym which turned out not able to be used. By the time I got back to my apartment I was hungry, but if I ate I'd have to wait a while to train or else face the post-swing gut-fuck, and I didn't feel like waiting so I didn't eat. I had to cut out sets here and there due to major fatigue (roll outs can really fatigue the lats), except for the KB conditioning stuff, I stuck with the original plan on that. I was toast after this. I'm almost 7 weeks deep into a caloric-deficit. Progress is coming along nicely.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2013)

Yesterday - 

warm up

front squat - these are ATG as usual
5x5 205 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x6 each side x2 55 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds on first 4 sets, 90 seconds on last 2
6x40 seconds each side 

treadmill - 
incline: 7.5
speed: 3.5
duration: 10 minutes

Done. Still wasn't recovered from Thursday's KB swing mauling, so this made front squats tough. I am also feeling this calorie deficit. It makes me feel like "aaaaghhhhhh" whilst squatting. Form was solid, but the weight felt really heavy. I guess that is also to be expected because this is only my 3rd week back front squatting after over a year. Measurements have been dropping consistently over the past several weeks, I haven't weighed myself once though.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x2 each side w/ x2 100 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x3 +50 lbs

standard plank - RI 75 seconds
5x45 seconds

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 115 lbs

stationary bike - 
level 10/20
average RPM >80
15 minutes

hip mobility

Good stuff. Even though it was only for a couple reps each set, it felt good to press the 100 pounders so deep in a cut. In the past my strength would have gone kaput. For whatever reason I've managed to maintain my strength levels during a cut better compared to the past.


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH on all sets of 5)
1x5 265, 275, 285, 295, 305
1x1 355, 365, 375, 405

dumb bell Bulgarian squats - 
4x5 each side x2 55 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds
4x8 BW

treadmill:
incline: 7.5
speed: 3.5
duration: 16 minutes

Great session! I felt great today...deadlifting felt about as good as it has for this current cycle. I didn't plan on pulling 405, but every now and again (when I feel really good), I will pull heavier weight than usual. 405 went up very nicely definitely had more in the tank. However, a cut is not the time to be attempting big max efforts. Very happy with today. Roll outs felt really good as well, I finally get the hang of those, the form cues I give myself are very nuanced and funky, but they are working.


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2013)

Today -

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
5x3 each side 65 lb KB

BW chin ups - neutral grip
2x10

KB swing - 
10 swings at the start of every minute, x10 minutes
91.5 lb KB, 100 total swings

BW push ups - 
4x18

hip mobility

Good stuff! The swings went very well, I can tell that my conditioning is much better than it used to be. That was definitely the easiest 10 sets of 10 reps in 10 minutes complex I've done. This training phase is nearing an end. I'll take my 5 days off soon, when I foresee a time where time will be a short resource.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

front squat -
5x3 215 lbs
1x3 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x6 each side x2 60 lbs

side planks - RI 90 seconds
5x45 seconds each side

treadmill - 
incline: 8.0
speed: 3.5
duration: 15 minutes

Done. Great session. Front squats felt really good today.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2013)

Christ that's a lot of swings. Any doms from that madness?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2013)

I used to get really sore from them, but I've been doing them so often I barely get DOMS from them. Same thing with Bulgarian squats...which is strange because they used to always murder my legs the next day.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah i always found bulgarians destroy me haha.

Thing is every time i've done high frequency squatting programs the soreness goes away after a week and i'm fine so it makes sense. Grease the groove!


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2013)

Today -

flat DB bench press - 
4x6 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x3 +55 lbs

standard plank - RI 90 seconds
5x50 seconds

unilateral DB OHP - 
4x5 each side 120 lbs

hip mobility

Done. Good stuff. One more workout and then I'll be on a 6 day break from training.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2013)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah i always found bulgarians destroy me haha.
> 
> Thing is every time i've done high frequency squatting programs the soreness goes away after a week and i'm fine so it makes sense. Grease the groove!



Yeah frequency of the exercise definitely decreases soreness. If I were to stop Bulgarian squats or swings for a couple months, and started doing them again, I'd be in pain for sure the next day.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2013)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x5 275, 285, 295, 305, 315 (DOH grip)
1x1 365, 375, 385 (mixed grip)

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds
4x9 BW

Done.


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2013)

Today -

unilateral KB OHP - 
5x4 each side 65 lbs

BW chin ups - (neutral grip)
2x11

KB swing - 
12 swings at the start of each minute, x10 minutes *PR*
120 total swings, 91.5 lb KB 

BW push ups - 
3x20

Done. Most swings I've ever done in 10 minutes. Surprisingly, that wasn't the hardest swings have been.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
5x3 225

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x6 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

side plank - RI 90 seconds
3x60 seconds each side *PR*

treadmill:
incline: 10.0 
speed: 3.5
duration: 15 minutes


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice fronties. Belt or no belt? I'm unsure whether it makes any difference on front squats. Its always my upper back that collapses first.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2013)

Gazhole said:


> Nice fronties. Belt or no belt? I'm unsure whether it makes any difference on front squats. Its always my upper back that collapses first.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Thanks, I'm about a month into doing front squats after not doing them for quite a while. I've never used a belt for front squats, and I don't know exactly why. I'm the same way, my upper back rounds before my lower back on the front squats. I guess I imagine the belt wouldn't offer as much help due to the mechanics of the front squat as it would the back squat, but I really don't know for sure.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x6 each w/ x2 75 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x5 +20 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x30 seconds

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 100 lbs

push ups - RI 30 seconds
10x5 BW

treadmill:
incline: 10.0
speed: 3.5
duration: 20 minutes

Done. Had some sort of heart palpitation or deep chest muscle spasm at the beginning of my workout...it freaked me the fuck out. I was stretching my hip flexor, and I felt the stretch run through my abs and chest, which is normal (pretty tight after taking a week off, been sitting so much with school). As I was pulling the stretch through my anterior torso, I felt what I have experienced before, and what I think is a heart palpitation or muscle spasm, but it happened for several minutes. I got so nervous that I made it worse...I was getting dizzy, pale and my hands started going numb due to intense adrenaline. I talked to some random stranger, who was nice enough to hang out with for for a while so to make sure I was alright. I don't know what the issue was, but the palpitations were strong and lasted for 5-10 minuets. I was seriously considering calling an ambulance or something. 

Like an idiot, I finished my workout (I had just barely begun at the point of the chest issue). The only caffeine I take is a cup of coffee in the morning, and I don't use any stimulant supplements or AAS. I have been extremely stressed and anxious recently...who knows.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH grip and chalk on all sets)
5x5 235, 245, 255, 265, 275
1x1 335, 345, 355

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x5 each side x2 40 lbs

roll out from knees - RI 60 seconds
8x3 BW

treadmill:
incline: 10.0
speed: 3.5
duration: 20 minutes

Done. Great workout.


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
6x2 each side 55 lbs

BW chin ups - neutral grip
10x6

KB swing - 
5 swings at the start of every minute, x12 minutes
91.5 lb KB
60 total swings

BW push up - 
10x10 

hip mobility

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x8 each side x2 50 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x20 seconds each side

treadmill - 
incline: 10.0
speed: 4.0
duration: 15 minutes

Done.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press -
4x6 w/ x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - neutral grip
4x5 +25 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x40 seconds

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 105 lbs

push ups - RI 30 seconds
10x6 BW

treadmill:
incline: 10.0
speed: 3.5
duration: 15 minutes

hip mobility

Done. Great workout.


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH grip on all sets, chalk)
1x5 245, 255, 265, 275, 285 lbs
1x1 345, 355, 365 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x5 each side x2 45 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
8x4 BW

treadmill:
incline 10.0
speed: 3.5
duration: 20 minutes

Good session overall, but with a rough start. Deadlifts were tough today, and I had a hard time getting in the groove. My left knee was bothering me, which it does time to time, but which has definitely been consistently better in recent weeks since I started working differently with some of my hip mobility stuff. What was strange is that my knee was really bothering me at the end of deadlifts, and deadlifts rarely ever aggravate my left knee issue. Stranger still, Bulgarian squats made my knee feel better.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
6x3 each side 55 lbs

chin up - neutral grip
8x7 BW

KB swing - 
6 swings at the start of every minute, x12 minutes
91.5 lb KB, 72 total swings

BW push ups -
10x12 

Done.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2013)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 195 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x8 each side x2 55 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
6x25 seconds each side

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Done.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x6 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - 
4x5 +30 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x50 seconds

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 110 lbs

BW push up - RI 30 seconds
10x7

treadmill - 
incline 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Hip mobility. Fucking fantastic session. I was surprised how strong I felt today after training last night. Usually training heavy for 2 consecutive days is tougher.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH grip on all sets)
1x5 255, 265, 275, 285, 295 lbs
1x1 355, 365, 375 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
8x5 BW

treadmill - 
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 20 minutes

Great session. Everything felt good.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
6x4 each side 55 lbs

BW chin up - 
5x8 

kettlebell swing - 
7 swings at the start of every minute, x12 minutes
84 total swings, 91.5 lb KB
BPM right after swings: 176

BW push ups - 
10x14 

hip mobility

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 205

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x8 each side x2 60 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x30 seconds each side

treadmill - 
20 minutes of varying incline and speed, but most of the duration was 15.0 incline with 3.0 speed

Great session. I was a little hung over this morning, but I felt really good in the gym. Front squats were the best they have been since I started doing them again a couple months ago. I was getting really good depth while maintaining good hip/knee position and an upright torso. Weight displacement through foot was really good too.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 w/ x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - neutral grip
4x5 +35 lbs

standard plank - RI 90 seconds
5x60 seconds BW

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 120 lbs

BW push ups - RI 30 seconds
10x8 

treadmill:
duration: 22 minutes
incline: 15.0 for first 15 minutes, then varying for rest of duration
speed: 3.0 for first 15 minutes, then varying for rest of duration

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything was really tough today.


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH grip on all sets)
1x5 265, 275, 285, 295, 305 lbs
1x1 365, 375, 385 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x5 each side x2 55 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
8x6 BW

Done. Good session. Deadlifts were on point. Bulgarian squats were a bit awkward feeling today. Rollouts were solid.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
6x5 each side 55 lbs

BW chin up - neutral grip
5x9

KB swing - 
8 swings at start of every minute, x12 minutes

BW push ups - 
10x16

hip mobility

Awesome session. I felt really good today.


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 215 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x8 each side x2 65 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x35 seconds each side

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 18 minutes

Done.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x3 w/ x2 95 lbs

weighted chin ups - 
4x5 +40 lbs

standard plank - RI 90 seconds
4x70 seconds BW

unilateral DB row - 
4x6 each side 120 lbs

BW push ups - RI 30 seconds
10x9 

treadmill:
incline: 15.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 18 minutes (last 3 minutes were on 0.0 incline)

Hip mobility

Done. Absolutely great session. Weighted chin ups felt really strong. Bench press was TOUGH, it was a lot harder then I expected. My push up strength is getting a lot better too.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH on all sets except 405...almost had 405 DOH but grip failed half way through, had to reset and switch to mixed)
1x5 275, 285, 295, 305, 315 lbs
1x1 375, 385, 405 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

roll out from knees - RI 60 seconds
8x7 W

treadmill:
incline: 15.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 20 minutes (last 5 minutes were on incline: 0.0)

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2013)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
6x6 each side 55 lbs

BW chin up - neutral grip
5x10

kettlebell swing - 
9 swings at the start of every minute, x12 minutes
108 total swings, 91.5 lb KB
max heart rate: 184

BW push up - 
10x17

hip mobility.

Great workout. I'm beat. I got a heart rate monitor, I'll be using it frequently.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x5 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
6x40 seconds each side

treadmill:
incline: 15.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 20 minutes (last 5 minutes were on incline: 0.0)

Done. Awesome session. Front squats were totally in the groove on the last couple sets. RDLs went very well too. Planks were surprisingly easy today.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2014)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x3 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin ups - neutral grip
4x5 +45 lbs

standard plank - RI 2 minutes
3x80 seconds

unilateral DB row - 
4x7 each side 120 lbs

BW push up - RI 30 seconds
7x10
rest 3 minutes
3x10

treadmill:
18 minutes varying incline and speeds

Had a rough session today. One of the first days in a long time where I missed a lift. I was supposed to bench the 100's today (4x2), but I failed twice. Yesterday I felt off, and I didn't drink enough water, didn't eat enough and didn't sleep enough, plus I drank too much the night before.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2014)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (DOH grip, chalk)
1x2 285, 295, 305, 315, 325 lbs
1x1 405 lbs (still used a DOH grip)

unilateral DB Bulgarian squat - 
4x5 each side x2 65 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds
8x8 BW

treadmill:
incline: 15.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 20 minutes (last 5 minutes on flat)

Done. Roll outs were tough. Deadlifts weren't there today.


----------



## Allan Alexander (Jan 8, 2014)

just new on here... have you ever tried supersets with back/chest in 1 workout? for example.... pull ups/bench press then wide grip pull downs/flys.... a back exercise followed by a chest exercise. i've been doing it 3 weeks and its great results.  monday= back/chest . tuesday=cardio   wednesday= biceps/triceps supersets and legs thursday=cardio, friday = shoulders... rest =weekend


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2014)

Allan Alexander said:


> just new on here... have you ever tried supersets with back/chest in 1 workout? for example.... pull ups/bench press then wide grip pull downs/flys.... a back exercise followed by a chest exercise. i've been doing it 3 weeks and its great results.  monday= back/chest . tuesday=cardio   wednesday= biceps/triceps supersets and legs thursday=cardio, friday = shoulders... rest =weekend



I train both chest and back in the same day when I train upper body, but I don't do supersets that often. Since I train mostly for strength, I avoid supersets because they fatigue me more and decrease my performance in lifts in comparison to supersetting.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2014)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
6x7 each side 55 lbs

BW chin ups - neutral grip
3x11

KB swing - 
10 swings at the start of every minute, x12 minutes *PR*
91.5 KB, 120 total swings in 11 minutes and 18 seconds, most swings I've ever done with that weight KB in that time

BW push ups - 
10x18 *PR*
most push ups ever done in a session

hip mobility.

I've felt off the past couple workouts, but today things went very well. That was one of the toughest KB swing sessions I've ever done. Today was awesome, I am exhausted.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2014)

Max heart rate for the above workout (during KB swings) was 186 BPM.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2014)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
5x3 235 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
4x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs *PR*

side plank - RI 60, 75, 90, 120 seconds
5x45 seconds each side

treadmill:
incline: 15.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Done. Excellent session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
1x3 w/ x2 80, 85, 90, 95 lbs
1x2 w/ x2 100 lbs

weighted chin up - neutral grip
5x3 +50 lbs
1x1 +55, 60, 65, 70, 75 lbs

standard plank - RI 2 minutes
3x85 seconds BW *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 120 lbs

BW push up - RI 30 seconds
1x5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 5, 6
79 total push ups

hip mobility

Excellent session. Weighted chin ups went very well today.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH and mixed grip)
1x5 315, 325, 335, 345, 355 lbs

DB Bulagarian squat -
4x5 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

roll out from knees - RI 2 minutes
6x9 BW

treadmill:
incline: 15.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Done. Today was solid.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
4x8 each side w/ 55 lbs

BW chin up - neutral grip
2x12

KB swing -
sets at the start of every minute
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1
91.5 lb KB, 100 total swings

BW push up - 
7x20 

hip mobility.

Ugh, glad to be done with this session. I felt so slow and ass-draggingly unmotivated, but I did it. This was the last workout of this phase, and it sure felt like it. My body needs a break. 6 days off starting now.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x20 seconds each side

bottoms up KB OHP - RI 60-90 seconds
3x5 each side 20 lbs

circuit - RI 60 seconds
5 KB swing w/ 35 lb KB (heaviest they had)
5 BW squat
5 chin up (alternate between pronated, supinated and neutral)
5 push up
6 sets

treadmill: 
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 10 minutes

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 w/ x2 70 lbs

weighted chin ups - (pronated x2, supinated x2, neutral x2)
6x5 +20 lbs

standard planks - RI 60 seconds
6x20 seconds

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 90 lbs

BW push ups - RI 30 seconds
11x5 

treadmill:
28 minutes of varying intensities and inclines

hip mobility.

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH grip, chalk) NOTE: I stood a couple inches wider than I normally do today, and it felt good, I will stick with this slightly wider stance)
3x5 275 lbs
3x3 285 lbs
3x1 295 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

roll out from knees - RI 60 seconds
10x3 BW

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes, then an extra 7 minutes at varying speeds and inclines, total duration 22 minutes.

goblet squats - RI 60 seconds
5x20 

Done. Awesome session. The deadlifts started by feeling off, but then I really locked into my groove once I started hitting triples. I have
to remember to press OUT with my legs when I start the movement, and to almost squat the first part of the lift while I pull BACK with my
lats, keeping my arms at their fullest length. Once the weight is half way up, extend the hips forward while pulling the bar back towards the hips.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice work!  

How wide is the stance now, compared to shoulders?  I usually have to adjust mine on WU sets to keep my knees out of the way of my arms.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2014)

Pylon said:


> Nice work!
> 
> How wide is the stance now, compared to shoulders?  I usually have to adjust mine on WU sets to keep my knees out of the way of my arms.



Thanks.

My stance is far outside the shoulders. I already stood with a sumo stance, so now it is really wide. In terms of the smooth rings on the bar, my shins are 2 or so inches outside of those. I have really long legs and a short torso, so I don't look like I am standing as wide as I am.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
6x2 each side w/ 65 lbs

BW chin up - 
10x5

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
20x5 w/ 91.5 lb KB

BW push up - 
12x8 

hip mobility

Awesome session. I ripped open a blister pretty badly on my left pinky after all the KB swings.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
5x5 195 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x25 seconds each side

bottoms up KB OHP - RI 60 seconds
3x6 each side 20 lbs

circuit - RI 60 seconds
10 KB swing w/ 35 lb KB (too light, but the heaviest they have at the gym)
10 BW squat
5 chin ups (pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)
5 plyo push ups
6 sets


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

weighted chin up - (pronated x2, neutral x3, supinated x1(meant to do 2 of each grip)
6x5 +25 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
6x25 seconds

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 95 lbs

BW push up - RI 30 seconds
11x6 

treadmill:
28 minutes of varying intensities and inclines

hip mobility.

AWESOME session. Everything felt great today. When I do lateral squats for hip mobility, I have to remember to keep my whole spine very stable from back of my head to my sacrum as I descend back smoothly, all the movement being in the hips and knees, and all the movement being guided by the hips.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH grip, chalk)
3x5 285 lbs
3x3 295 lbs
3x1 305 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

roll outs from knee - RI 60 seconds
10x4 BW

treadmill:
incline: 15.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes + a few cool down minutes

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
3x20 w/ 40 lbs

Done. 

Fantastic session. Deadlifts were in the groove, and very smooth today. I have to continue to remember to press out with my feet to initiate the movement with a bit of a squat. I improved on that aspect today, but I need to continue to train it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
6x3 each side 65 lbs

BW chin ups - neutral grip
10x6 

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
15x6 w/ 91.5 lbs

BW push ups - 
12x10

hip mobility.

Ugh. Good workout, but I was so tired going into this. My body has felt off the past two days, but I think it is because I haven't been getting enough sleep. School has been stressful, but such is life at the moment.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

goblet squat w/ weighted vest - RI 5 minutes
3x20 w/ 91.5 lb KB and 20 lb WV

unilateral KB RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x10 each side w/ 91.5 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
4x30 seconds each side

Done. Wow, that was brutal. Goblet squats with that heavy of a KB are so demanding on the body. It brings a lot more muscular work into the upper body holding that KB high and tight. It presses on the chest the whole time too, making it harder to breath. I'll have to remember that one. Doing those goblet squats brought me into a new mental territory I haven't been in for a while. 

Today I trained at home. Normally I'd go to the gym to do front squats and some other stuff I didn't do today, but the snow is pretty bad out there. Today's session was short and sweet.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 w/ x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - (sets: pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)
6x5 +30 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
6x30 seconds

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 100 lbs

BW push ups - RI 30 seconds
11x7

hip mobility.

treadmill:
speed: 3.0
incline: 12.0
duration: 10 minutes

Done. Excellent workout. I feel like I am getting sick...sore throat, lethargic, mental fog, but I felt great in the gym.


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2014)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (DOH grip, chalk)
3x5 295 lbs
3x3 305 lbs
3x1 315 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 50

roll out from knees - RI 60 seconds
10x5 BW

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.2
duration: 15 minutes

whole body circuit training
3 rounds

Done.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2014)

Today  -

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - 
5x4 each side 65 lbs

BW chin ups - neutral grip
8x7

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
15x7 w/ 91.5 lb KB

BW push up -
12x12

hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2014)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
4x3 205 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
5x5 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x30 seconds each side

bottoms up KB OHP - RI 60-90 seconds
3x3 each side 30 lbs
1x10 each side 20 lbs

KB complex - RI 60 seconds
5 cleans each side
10 swings
5 lunges each all
all above done with 40 lb KB
7 rounds

Done. Great workout...but I tweaked my lower back front squatting. This was very strange, because my form felt so great today. I felt so good even from the moment I started warming up. Strange. I was going to do more sets, but I am at the point in my training where I refuse to provoke pain. My back still kind of feels weird. First time in a long time I've had this kind of back pain.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2014)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
4x5 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - (pronated x2, neutral x2, supinated x2)
6x5 +35 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
6x35 seconds

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side 105 lbs

BW push ups - RI 30 seconds
11x8

hip mobility.

Felt like trash going in, felt like trash going out. I performed well regardless, but today was tough mentally.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2014)

Today is the first day training after I had been sick for like a week. 

So I changed my training up. I'm going to be doing more rep work (8-15 range), more sets, less rest between sets and more isolation stuff. I will be eating in a slight caloric surplus. Basically, I'm doing body builder type stuff, which I haven't done in a long fucking time. I just want to have fun with my training and train with aesthetics in mind. My training will still be based off of the basic fundamental exercises though (deadlift, squat, row, chin ups, OHP, bench). I will still do my mobility work, and I will still do conditioning stuff as well. I first got into weight lifting with body building in mind, so this will be fun getting back to what I used to do. 

Today - 

deadlift - (DOH grip, chalk) - RI 2-3 minutes
1x10 45 lbs
1x10 135 lbs
5x10 225 lbs


DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2-3 minutes
3x10 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 45 seconds
10x3 BW

I was going to do some incline treadmill walking and leg extensions, but my lower legs kept cramping and I got super light headed and nauseous. I had to stop. Even though the weight was really light, the high rep sets fucking steam rolled me. My lower legs were SUPER cramping trying to do Bulgarian squats. I had to start and stop like 3-4 times before I could really do them.


----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2-ish minutes
4x6 + 15 lbs (pronated x1, neutral x2, supinated x1)

incline DB bench press - notch set to 3rd one down from the top - RI 2-3 minutes
2x10 w/ x2 60 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
2x10 w/ x2 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
2x10 each side 85 lbs

t-bar row - RI 90-120 seconds
2x10 45 lbs + bar

standard plank - RI 45 seconds
6x20 seconds

machine chest press - RI 90 seconds
2x10 w/ #160

EZ bar curl - wider of the grips
3x12 w/ 50 lbs
superset with:
cable bilateral overhead elbow extension - 
3x12 w/ #100

hip mobility.

Done. Like I mentioned, my training is very different. The weights are light and the reps are high. This is fun!


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
5x10 155 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x10 185 lbs

calf raises on upright leg press - RI 90 seconds
3x12 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x20 seconds each side

treadmill - 
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Done. I was sick last weekend and earlier this week...really sick. This is the third time I've gotten sick in the past month. Each time with unique symptoms. This last one had the most intense symptoms(fever, extreme lethargy, nauseau, explosive hershey squirts), but it had the shortest duration. This is so weird, because up until this past month, I hadn't been sick in almost 2 years!


----------



## fufu (Mar 15, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

RI 2-3 minutes on everything, unless otherwise noted

unilateral KB OHP - 
5x10 each side w/ 40 lbs

BW chin ups - neutral grip
2x10

BW push ups - 
5x10

low cable unilateral row - 
6x10 each side w/ #70

bilateral cable push downs - RI 90 seconds
3x12 #80

alternating DB curls - RI 90 seconds
3x10 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

lateral raises - 
3x10 each side w/ 20 lbs

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
6 sets: 10, 10, 12, 12, 15, 15 reps

hip mobility.

Ahhhh...these bodybuilding style work outs are fun, and not as draining as the powerlifting style. It feels weird to leave the gym not feeling trashed.


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH grip, chalk) - RI 3 minutes
5x10 245 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
3x10 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 45 seconds
10x4 BW

leg extensions - RI 60 seconds
3x12 #55

treadmill:
incline: 15.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Done. Awesome session. I am starting to feel more acclimated to the higher rep range. Today was really fun.


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - neutral grip - RI 3 minutes
4x6 +20 lbs

incline DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
2x10 w/ x2 65 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 5 minutes 
2x10 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2-3 minutes
2x10 each side 90 lbs

hammer strength unilateral row - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side w/ 80 lbs

standard planks - RI 45 seconds
6x25 seconds

bilateral hammer strength chest press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 45 lbs

EZ bar curl (wider of the grips) - RI 2 minutes
3x10 w/ 60 lbs

cable bilateral overhead elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #110

hip mobility.

Awesome session. My bench press endurance fades fast, hence the longer RI.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes (RI before last set was 4 minutes)
5x10 165 lbs

DB unilateral RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x10 195 lbs

leg press machine calf raises - RI 90 seconds
1x12 #100
4x12 #115

side planks - RI 60 seconds
4x25 seconds each side

treadmill - 
incline: 15.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes, then an extra 5 minutes of various speeds/inclines (20 minutes total)

Done. Awesome session. I found that pointing my toes more forward in the front squat (instead of pointed partially out) gives me a better sense of loading my hips and heels in a more stable fashion. I'll have to stick with that technique change.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes (RI 4 minutes before last 2 sets)
5x10 each side 45 lbs

BW chin up - RI 3 minutes (neutral grip)
2x11

BW push up - RI 2 minutes
5x11 

unilateral low cable row - RI 2-3 minutes
6x10 each side #80

bilateral cable pushdown - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #90

alternating DB curl - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

lateral raise - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side 25 lbs

hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes (4 minutes on last set) (DOH grip, chalk)
5x10 265 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes 
3x10 each side x2 40 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
10x5 BW

leg extension - RI 90-120 seconds
3x12 #70

calf raise on leg press machine - RI 90 seconds
3x12 w/ x2 55 lbs

treadmill - 
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes, plus 5 minutes of varying inclines and speeds (20 minutes total).

Great session. I'm continuing to acclimate to the high rep stuff. However...those high rep Bulgarian squats are BRUTAL.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2014)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...



Almost anything high rep with legs is brutal. Some days my quads lock up randomly during the day if I did high rep leg training that morning. When I say lock up, I mean it literally. I can't walk or move until they release. 

Try leg extensions @ 60 second rest just for shits and giggles. Shit is intense.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2-3 minutes
4x6 +25

incline DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
4x6 w/ x2 70 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
3x7 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2-3 minutes
2x10 each side 95 lbs

t-bar row - RI 2 minutes
3x10 bar + 55 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
6x30 seconds

machine chest press - RI 2 minutes
2x15 #140

EZ bar curl - wider of grips
3x10 w/ 70 lbs
super set w/ 
cable bilateral overhead elbow extension - 
3x10 #120

treadmill - 
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.1
duration: 15 minutes

hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Almost anything high rep with legs is brutal. Some days my quads lock up randomly during the day if I did high rep leg training that morning. When I say lock up, I mean it literally. I can't walk or move until they release.
> 
> Try leg extensions @ 60 second rest just for shits and giggles. Shit is intense.



Maybe I'll give that a try next lower sesh. I've had that leg lock up problem before, but not as bad as you. I do remember getting a mega cramp in my calf YEARS ago and it was so bad I nearly fainted lol. I had to lay in the middle of the gym floor for like 5 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2014)

Today -

warm up

front squat - RI 3.5 minutes
5x10 175 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x10 205 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 90 seconds
3x10 w/ x2 65 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
4x30 seconds each side

treadmill - 
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.5
duration: 15 minutes

Done. Squats felt awesome today. Keeping my toes pointed more forward (mentioned initially a couple weeks ago) if definitely helping me have more effective technique.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
5x8 each side 50 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 3 minutes (neutral grip)
1x12,10,8,6,4,2

BW push up - RI 2 minutes
5x12

unilateral low cable rows - RI 2.5 minutes
6x10 each side #90

bilateral cable push down - RI 2-3 minutes
4x12 #100

alternating DB curl - RI 2-3 minutes
3x8 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

lateral raise - RI 2 minutes
2x8 each side 30 lbs
1x10 each side 10 lbs
1x10 each side 15 lbs

hip mobility

Done. Excellent session, everything felt strong, better than last week even though the weights are getting heavier.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2014)

4/6/14 -

Had to cut down today's volume because I was really busy, but I kept the intensities on their regular track. I accidentally increased the Bulgarian squats too much, I should have used x2 45 today but I went to x2 50. Next workout I'll have to do x2 50.

skipped warm up

deadlift - (DOH grip, chalk) - RI 3 minutes
3x10 275 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 3 minutes
2x10 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
6x6 BW

leg extensions - RI 60 seconds
3x12 #85

calf raise on leg press - RI 90 seconds
1x12 #115,130,145

Done.


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2014)

Today -

weighted chin up - neutral grip - RI 3 minutes
4x6 +30 lbs

incline DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
4x5 w/ x2 75 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
1x8 w/ x2 75, 70, 65 lbs (3 sets total)

unilateral DB row - 3 minutes
2x10 each side w/ 100 lbs

t-bar row - RI 3 minutes
3x10 bar +65 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
6x35 seconds

machine chest press - RI 2 minutes
2x15 #160

EZ bar curl - (wider of grips)
3x8 w/ 80 lbs
super set w/
overhead bilateral elbow extension - 
3x8 #130

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.5
duration: 15 minutes

hip mobility.

Awesome session. Chin ups felt really strong.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2014)

Today -

warm up

front squat - RI 3-4 minutes
5x10 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x10 215 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 90 seconds
4x10 w/ x2 75 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x35 seconds each side

treadmill - 
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Done. Front squats felt AWESOME, perhaps even stronger than last week even though the weight increased. Unilateral DB RDLs were giving me trouble, I had a hard time getting in the groove. It feels good to eat in a surplus and have the strength and mass increases.


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
1x8 each side 55 lbs
1x7 each side 55 lbs
3x6 each side 55 lbs

BW chin up - RI 3 minutes (neutral grip)
1x13,11,9,7,5,3 (48 total chin ups)

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
5x14 

unilateral low cable row - RI 2 minutes
6x10 each side #100

bilateral cable pushdown - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #110

alternating DB curl - RI 2 minutes
1x6 each side w/ x2 45 lbs
1x6 each side w/ x2 40 lbs
1x6 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

lateral raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 each side w/ 20 lbs

hip mobility

Good stuff. Chin ups are getting stronger!


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 4 minutes on first 3 sets, then 5 minutes on last 2 sets (DOH grip on first 3 sets, then DOH grip on half of the last 2 sets, the other half of the last 2 sets I used a mixed grip)
5x10 285 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
3x10 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
10x7 BW

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
3x12 #100

calf raise on upright leg press - RI 90 seconds
3x15 w/ x2 45 lbs

treadmill - 
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Done. What a session. After all those deadlifts and Bulgarian squats I had a bit of an exercise induced headache...and my blood pressure was all over the place for the next 10-15 minutes. Today was a test of will. I am satisfied with the results.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 15, 2014)

Excellent log FUFU....


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Excellent log FUFU....



Thanks, do you have a journal too?


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2014)

Today -

warm up

weighted chin ups - RI 3 minutes
4x6 +35 lbs

incline DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
2x12 w/ x2 60 lbs (remember to use the adjustable bench w/ lesser holes)

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
2x12 w/ x2 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
2x10 each side 105 lbs

t-bar row - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ 45 lbs +bar

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
6x40 seconds

machine chest press - RI 2 minutes
2x15 #180

ez bar curl - 
2x8 w/ 90 lbs
2x10 w/ 50 lbs
superset w/
overhead rope bilateral elbow extension - 
3x15 #100

hip mobility

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 17 minutes

Great session. Everything felt strong. I keep expecting to need to knock down the weighted chin ups reps, but so far I've been hitting sets of 6 very well. This is extra surprising since I've been putting on some mass.


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 4-5 minutes
5x10 195 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x10 225 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
4x10 w/ x2 90 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x40 seconds each side 

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Great session. The first and last sets of front squats were the hardest, but the in between sets went very well. I think I can still keep up sets of 10 for next week if I focus enough.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

DB unilateral OHP - RI 3-4 minutes
2x6 each side 60 lbs
3x5 each side 60 lbs

BW chin up - RI 2-4 minutes
1x14,10,8,6,4,2 
44 total chin ups

BW push up - RI 2-3 minutes
5x16

unilateral low cable row - RI 2-3 minutes
6x10 each side #110

bilateral cable push down - RI 1-2 minutes
4x12 #120

alternating DB curl - RI 2-3 minutes
3x12 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

lateral raise - RI 2 minutes
3x15 each side w/ 15 lbs

hip mobility

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Awesome session. My repping ability on chin ups is increasing! I definitely had another 1-2 reps in me on the first set.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks good, broski.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2014)

BigDyl said:


> Looks good, broski.



Look who crawled out of the interwebs!

Still training BJJ?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2014)

That I am.  In process of recovering from ACL surgery.  You?


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 4-5 minutes (first 5 reps of every set were DOH, and the last five reps of every set were mixed grip, except for the last set where I stuck with DOH for all reps).
5x10 295 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3-4 minutes
3x10 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
10x8 BW

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
3x12 #120

calf raise on leg press - RI 90 seconds
4x15 w/ x2 55 lbs

Done. Wow, deadlifts felt awesome, and definitely easier than last week. The last set was my strongest and fastest for sure. Bulgarian squats were brutal, and I have just about reached my capacity for doing sets of 10, at least after 5 sets of high rep deadlifts. All this eating is making me stronger. I've been taking in ~3500 calories a day, which is a moderate surplus.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2014)

BigDyl said:


> That I am.  In process of recovering from ACL surgery.  You?



No I haven't trained BJJ in a long time. I think about getting back into it all the time, but time is a resource I'm short on until I finish school (at the end of the year).

How did you tear your ACL?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 26, 2014)

fufu said:


> No I haven't trained BJJ in a long time. I think about getting back into it all the time, but time is a resource I'm short on until I finish school (at the end of the year).
> 
> How did you tear your ACL?




It was a stretched ACL actually.  I had a torn meniscus that was holding me back a little and I tried to get by with it for 2 years.  Then when the doc looked at it he said "did you know you have a stretched ACL too?"  I had no idea.  So they just replaced the ACL when they did the meniscus.  The ACL takes way longer to recover from, sucks, but I'm just now back to jogging, etc.

Yeah, you should get back into it.  I never really stopped BJJ.  I actually was considering doing the PANS or Worlds at brown belt, but after this whole ordeal, its going to set me back until next year.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
4x5 +40 lbs

incline DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
2x12 w/ x2 65 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
3x8 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2-3 minutes
2x10 each side 110 lbs

hammer strength unilateral row - RI 2 minutes
4x10 each side w/ 90, 95, 100, 105

standard plank - RI 75 seconds
6x45 seconsd

hammer strength bench press - RI 90 seconds
2x10 w/ x2 70 lbs

EZ bar curl - 
3x12 w/ 60 lbs
superset w/
overhead rope bilateral elbow extension - 
3x15 #110

hip mobility.

AWESOME session. Everything felt strong.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 26, 2014)

Workout's lookin' good kiki.  Inspirin' me to start my own journal.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2014)

BigDyl said:


> Workout's lookin' good kiki.  Inspirin' me to start my own journal.



Do it up! It will only help.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2014)

BigDyl said:


> It was a stretched ACL actually.  I had a torn meniscus that was holding me back a little and I tried to get by with it for 2 years.  Then when the doc looked at it he said "did you know you have a stretched ACL too?"  I had no idea.  So they just replaced the ACL when they did the meniscus.  The ACL takes way longer to recover from, sucks, but I'm just now back to jogging, etc.
> 
> Yeah, you should get back into it.  I never really stopped BJJ.  I actually was considering doing the PANS or Worlds at brown belt, but after this whole ordeal, its going to set me back until next year.



Just had a dream last night I started again lol. I really REALLY want to get back into it, and that is my plan once I finish school.

How long are you supposed to rehab for until you're fully back?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 28, 2014)

fufu said:


> Just had a dream last night I started again lol. I really REALLY want to get back into it, and that is my plan once I finish school.
> 
> How long are you supposed to rehab for until you're fully back?




When you gonna be finished with school?  What's your major?


I've rehabbed for 3 months, and now I can finally jog in a straight line.  I can start BJJ sparring around the 4.5 month mark, I've already done some flow rolling last week.  I'm going to be wary for a while though.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2014)

BigDyl said:


> When you gonna be finished with school?  What's your major?
> 
> 
> I've rehabbed for 3 months, and now I can finally jog in a straight line.  I can start BJJ sparring around the 4.5 month mark, I've already done some flow rolling last week.  I'm going to be wary for a while though.



I'm done at the end of this year, majoring in kinesiology. 

Well that's progress then, good thing to take things slow in the beginning. When I move after school one of the things I'm looking for is a place with a good BJJ gym.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2014)

Today -

warm up

front squat - RI 4-5 minutes
4x10 205 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
5x8 235 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 1-2 minutes
4x10 w/ x2 100 lbs

leg extension - RI 1-2 minutes
3x20 #100

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x45 seconds each side

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Today was a motherfucker. Front squats were hard as fuck. The first set really took it out of me, but I managed to get 3 more sets in. I was STRUGGLING to get those last reps in, but my form held up decently considering the fatigue, the reps were just really slow. The weight kept sliding down my shoulders slowly. I had serious concern for my wrists as I saw them wicked bent back while my hands were really white from lack of blood flow. But for whatever reason, my wrists are like rubber and they never EVER hurt from being cranked from high rep front squats.

I'm almost done with this training phase. I'm going to be hitting the next few work outs really hard.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
5x12 each side 40 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 2-3 minutes (neutral grip)
1x15,10,8,6,4,2
45 total chin ups

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
4x18 

unilateral low cable row - RI 2 minutes
6x10 each side #120

bilateral cable pushdown - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #130

bilateral cable row - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #60,70,80

unilateral DB lateral raise - RI 2 minutes
2x15 each side 20 lbs

hip mobility

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

Done. Awesome session. I am toast.


----------



## KelJu (May 3, 2014)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...




That is a lot of stuff in one training day. You must be in seriously good condition for that.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2014)

KelJu said:


> That is a lot of stuff in one training day. You must be in seriously good condition for that.




Up until a couple months ago I was doing really heavy training in a caloric deficit. I'm doing relatively lighter weights and eating way more, so the volume is pretty tolerable, although I am pretty beat after training. I also only train 3x/wk, so I have lot of time for recovery to manage the high volume.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH still grip fatigued, then mixed grip, I forget the exact reps in which I used what grip) RI - 4-7 minutes
4x10 315 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 3 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 30 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
6x9 BW

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
3x12 #140

calf raise on leg press - RI 90-120 seconds
4x15 w/ x2 65 lbs

Done. Deadlifts felt awesome. I got some footage of today that I will upload later.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
3x5 +45 lbs

incline DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
3x10 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
2x10 each side 115 lbs

hammer strength unilateral row - RI 2 minutes
4x10 each side 110,115,120,125

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x50 seconds

machine bench press - RI 90 seconds
4x10 #200

EZ bar curl (wider grip) - 
3x12 w/ 70 lbs
super set w/
overhead rope elbow extension - 
3x12 #120

hip mobility.

Done. Great session. This was the last session of this phase.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2014)

Today - 

first day back after a 12 day break due to a 9 day trip I just took. This is the longest break from weight lifting I've taken in a few years.

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
5x3 185 lbs
2x10 155 lbs (3 minute RIs on these sets)

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x6 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 205 lbs
2x10 185 lbs

calf raise - RI 90 seconds
3x12 w/ x2 45 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x20 seconds each side

treadmill:
2 minutes/speed 3.0/incline 0 
--> 1 minute/speed 4.0/incline 0
--> 1 minute/speed 4.0/incline 3
--> 1 minute/speed 4.0/incline 6
--> 1 minute/speed 4.0/incline 9
--> 1 minute/speed 4.0/incline 12
--> 5 minute/speed 4.0/incline 0

Done. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 90 seconds
5x5 each side 40 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 90 seconds
1x1,2,3,4,5,6,7,6,5,4,3,2,1
49 total chin ups

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
10x5 w/ 91.5 lb KB
Max heart rate: 160 BPM

BW push ups - RI 60 seconds
8x8 

Done.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes (chalk, DOH grip)
5x3 275 lbs
2x10 225 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 45 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
10x4 BW

2 reps chin ups on rectangular bar between most sets. 
I did ~12 sets total, so ~ 24 reps. Just throwing in some more chin ups volume to increase my chin up ability. 

Done. Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin ups - RI 2 minutes
6x5 +10 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
4x5 w/ x2 70 lbs
2x10 w/ x2 60 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side 90 lbs

standard plank - RI 45 seconds
6x15 seconds 

hip mobility

treadmill:
15 minutes varying speeds and inclines

Good stuff. I don't think I mentioned it, but I am doing a cut currently. I have done 1 week so far, and I'll do another 3-5 depending on how I feel 
and my results.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2014)

Today -

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes on sets of 3, RI 3 minutes on sets of 10
5x3 195 lbs
2x10 165 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x6 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 215 lbs
2x10 195 lbs

calf raise on leg press- RI 90 seconds
3x12 w/ x2 55 lbs 

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x25 seconds each side

treadmill:
time(min)/speed/incline
2/3.0/0.0
1.33/4.0/0.0
1.33/4.0/3.0
1.33/4.0/6.0
1.33/4.0/9.0
1.33/4.0/12.0
2/4.0/0.0
2/3.0/0.0

Done.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2014)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 90 seconds
5x5 each side 45 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 90 seconds (neutral grip)
1x1,2,3,4,5,5,6,7,6,5,5,4,3,2,1,1
60 total chin ups

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
10x6 w/ 91.5 lb KB
MHR: 170
AHR: 151

BW push ups - RI 60 seconds
8x10

Some hip mobility.

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2014)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes on sets of 3, RI 3 minutes on sets of 10
5x3 285 lbs
2x10 235 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 55 lbs

roll out from knees - RI 60 seconds
10x5 BW

Chin up sets between many sets. 15 sets of 2. 30 total chin ups. (pronated grip, mostly on rectangular bar)

Done. Good session. I got back into skateboarding last week, and it gives me some of the worst soreness and fatigue in some of my hip flexors. I literally can't bring my knee up to 90 degrees unless I focus 100% intently on doing it. It hurts so bad.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2014)

weighted chin ups - RI 2 minutes
6x5 + 15 lbs

flat db bench press - RI 2 minutes
4x5 w/ x2 75 lbs
2x10 w/ x2 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side 95 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
6x20 seconds

hip mobility.

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes on sets of 3, 3 minutes on sets of 10
5x3 205 lbs
2x10 175 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x6 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 225 lbs
2x10 205 lbs

calf raise - RI 90 seconds
3x12 w/ x2 65 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x30 seconds each side.

treadmill:
time/speed/incline
2/3/0
1.66/4/0
1.66/4/3
1.66/4/6
1.66/4/9
1.66/4/12
2/4/0
2/3/0

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 90 seconds
5x5 each side 50 lbs

BW chin up - RI 90 seconds (neutral grip)
1x1,2,3,4,5,5,5,6,7,6,5,5,5,4,3,2,1
69 total chin ups

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
10x7 w/ 91.5 lb KB
max heart rate: 171 BPM
average heart rate: 151 BPM

BW push up - RI 90 seconds
8x12 

some hip mobility

Done. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes on sets of 3, 3 minutes on sets of 10 (DOH grip on all sets)
5x3 295 lbs
2x10 245 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 45 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 65 lbs

roll out from knees - RI 60 seconds
10x6 BW

chin up sets between reps: 19x2 and 1x10 = 48 total chin ups (38 pronated on square bar, set of 10 neutral on round bar)

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2014)

Today -

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes (neutral grip
6x5 +20 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes on sets of 5, 3 minutes on set of 12
4x5 w/ x2 80 lbs
2x12 w/ x2 60 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side 100 lbs

standard plank - RI 45 seconds
6x25 seconds

hip mobility.

I felt so great today.


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
5x3 215 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x6 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
5x5 235 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 75 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
3x35 seconds each side

treadmill:
minutes/speed/incline
2/3/0
2/4/0
2/4/3
2/4/6
2/4/9
2/4/12
2/4/0
2/3/0

Done. I felt exhausted today from the start. Front squats felt unusually heavy. I was having a really unexpectedly hard time with them. Maybe it was
because I skateboarded a lot yesterday and today...pushing up those hills really gasses my quads, even flat ground if I go long enough. Strangely, DB RDLs felt great.

I've been on a cut for just over 4 weeks now. Waist measurement went from 33.75" to 32.5". I'm gonna stop this cut soon, I just wanted to do a quick one.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 90 seconds
5x5 each side 55 lbs 

BW chin up - RI 90 seconds (neutral grip)
1x1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,6
total chin ups: 70 

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
10x8 w/ 91.5 lb KB
MHR: 171
AHR: 150

BW push ups - RI 90 seconds
6x14

some hip mobility.

I am toast. Holy shit.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 on sets of 3, 3 on sets of 10 (DOH grip, chalk)
5x3 305 lbs
2x10 255 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 75 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
10x7 BW

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes (neutral grip)
6x5 +25 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x3 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side 105 lbs

standard planks - RI 45 seconds
6x30 seconds

hip mobility.

Chin ups felt really strong. Bench pressing was super tough.


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2014)

Today -

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
5x3 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
4x6 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
5x5 245 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 85 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
3x40 seconds each side

treadmill:
minutes/speed/incline
2/3/0
2/4/0
2.33/4/3
2.33/4/6
2.33/4/9
2.33/4/12
2/4/0
2/3/0

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - RI 2 minutes
1x3 each side 65 lbs
4x4 each side 65 lbs

BW chin up - RI 90 seconds (neutral grip)
1x1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,5,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,5
total chin ups: 82

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
10x10 w/ 91.5 lb KB
MHR: 168
AHR: 153

BW push up - RI 2 minutes
6x16

hip mobility.

Awesome session. I'm exhausted.


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes on sets of 3, 3 minutes on sets of 10 (DOH grip, chalk)
5x3 315 lbs
2x10 265 lbs

DB bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 85 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
10x8 BW

Done. 

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
2x3 w/ x2 90 lbs (these felt unusually difficult, so I just stopped them, I felt like I was at risk for injury)

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes (neutral grip)
6x5 +30 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side 110 lbs

standard plank - RI 45 seconds
6x35 seconds

BW push ups - 
1x20 

hip mobility.

Last workout of this phase. Time to go on a little vacation.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2014)

First day back after 6 days off.

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 155 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
5x5 205 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 55 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
4x20 seconds each side.

Done. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 90 seconds
5x6 each side 40 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 60 seconds (neutral grip)
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 
49 total chin ups

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
12x5 w/ 91.5 lb KB
MHR: 154
AHR: 134

BW push up - RI 90 seconds
10x8 

hip mobility.

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH) - RI 2 minutes
5x5 275 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x6 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 55 lbs

roll outs - RI 60 seconds
10x5 BW

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin ups - RI 2 minutes (neutral grip)
5x6 +10 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
6x5 w/ x2 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 90 seconds
5x8 each side 90 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
6x20 seconds

EZ bar curl (wider grip) - 
3x10 w/ 50 lbs
superset w/
rope OH elbow extension - 
3x10 w/ #90
RI - 60 seconds

hip mobility

Done. Great session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 165 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
5x5 215 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 65 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x25 seconds each side

Done. Awesome session. Everything felt strong, and form was on point.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP -
5x6 each side 45 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 60 seconds, except where noted with a "*", which means 2 minute RI
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,*8
1,2,3,4,5,6,*7,*8
72 total chin ups, all neutral grip

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
12x6 w/ 91.5 lb KB
MHR: 160
AHR: 144

BW push ups - RI 90 seconds
10x10

some hip mobility

Great session!


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2014)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes (chalk and DOH grip)
5x5 285 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x6 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 65 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
8x6 BW

Done. Deadlifts felt tougher than I expected they would. Everything else felt good.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes (neutral grip)
5x6 +15 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
6x5 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 each side 95 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
6x25 seconds BW

EZ bar curl -
3x10 w/ 60 lbs (wider grip)
super set (RI 60 seconds) w/
overhead rope elbow extension - 
3x10 #100

hip mobility

Done. AWESOME session. Everything felt really strong.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes (~4 minutes before last set b/c a guy asked for a spot/advice)
5x5 175 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
5x5 225 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 75 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
4x30 seconds each side

Done. Awesome session. Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2 minutes
5x6 each side w/ 55 lbs

BW chin ups - 
1,2,3,4,5 --> RI 60 seconds
10,***9,***8,***7,***6**,5,*4,*3,*2,*1 --> each "*" equals 1 minute of RI, so ** is two minutes, and *** is three minutes
1,2,3,4,5 --> RI 60 seconds
85 total chin ups (all neutral grip)
each block of chin ups went right into the next with an RI of 60 seconds

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
12x7 w/ 91.5 lbs 
84 total swings

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
10x12

Awesome session. LONG session, ton of volume.


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes (DOH grip, chalk)
5x5 295 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
5x6 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 75 lbs

roll out from knees - RI 60 seconds
7x7 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2.5 minutes
5x6 +20 lbs (all neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - RI 2.5 minutes
6x5 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 each side 100 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
6x30 seconds

EZ bar curl (wider grip) - 
3x10 w/ 70 lbs
super set w/ 
rope OHEE - 
3x10 #110
RI for super set - 60 seconds

hip mobility

Chin ups felt really strong. Pressing was very doable, but tough. Planks and rows were relatively easy.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
5x5 235 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 85 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
4x35 seconds each side

done.

Great session. Unilateral DB RDLs felt on point.


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2 minutes (3 minutes before last set)
4x7 each side 55 lbs

BW chin ups - RI - 1,1.5,2,3 minutes respectively (5 minute RI before last set)
2,4,6,8,10 
2,4,6,8,10 
60 total chin ups
all neutral grip

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
12x8 w/ 91.5 lbs
96 total swings

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
8x14

hip mobility

Done. OHP and chin ups were tough. Swings and push ups were easier, but still tough as well.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2014)

Today  -

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes (chalk, DOH grip on all sets)
5x5 305 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
5x6 each side w/ x2 50 lbs 

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 85 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
6x8 BW

Done. Deadlifts were tough. I took an extra 2 days between this and my last workout because I had a final exam today for a summer course. I felt
pretty stiff today from all the sitting I've been doing. I feel better now though.


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2014)

Today -

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
5x6 +25 lbs (neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 each side 110 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
6x35 seconds

barbell curl - 
3x8 80 lbs
super set w/
overhead rope elbow extension -
3x10 #120
RI - 90-120 seconds

Awesome session. Chin ups felt SUPER strong. Benching was good too.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes (chalk, DOH grip all sets)
5x5 315 lbs

Bulgarian DB squats - RI 3 minutes
5x6 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
7x12 w/ #190

roll out from knees - RI 60 seconds
6x9 BW

Done.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
6x3 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes (neutral grip all sets)
4x6 +30 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side 120 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
6x40 seconds

barbell curl - 
3x12 w/ 55 lbs
super set w/
overhead cable elbow extension - 
3x10 #130
RI - 2 minutes

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2014)

First day back after about a week off from gym. I rediscovered my love of skateboarding earlier this summer, and I have been skating a ton. I'm going to make my training a lot lighter as to not drain all of my energy in the gym (so I have some to spare to skate). I am also going on a cut for the next 4 weeks. My last semester of college started today. At this point, the gym is for maintaining decent strength, staying active, and staying physically and mentally healthy. Lifts will be lighter, but I will perform them with maximal speed. I'll also be focusing more on conditioning now that my strength will be less. 

Today - 

warm up

front squat -
5x3 155 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 min
3x5 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 min
5x5 185 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 min
3x12 w/ x2 65 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
3x20 seconds each side

circuit: RI 2 minutes
10 goblet squats w/ 20 lb KB
10 unilateral OHP each side w/ 20 lb KB
10 unilateral standing row each side w/ 35 lb KB
10 push ups w/ BW
10 seated cable row w/ #80
10 second standard plank
5 rounds

Done.


----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes
5x5 +10 lbs (neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side 85 lbs

planks - RI 40 seconds
5x20 seconds

Done.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes (chalk, DOH grip)
5x3 275 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 65 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x5 BW

circuit - RI 60 seconds
65 lb barbell used
5 hang power clean
5 front squat
5 RDL
5 OHP
5 rounds

Done.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral OHP - RI 90 seconds
5x5 each side 40 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 90 seconds
5x6 (neutral grip)

KB swings - RI 60 seconds
10x6 w/ 91.5 lb KB
MHR: 159
AHR: 145

BW push ups - RI 90 seconds
5x10 

hip mobility

Done.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2014)

Today -

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
5x3 165 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
5x5 w/ 195 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 75 lbs

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x25 seconds each side

circuit - RI 2 minutes
12 goblet squat w/ 20 lb KB
12 unilateral OHP each side w/ 20 lb KB
12 standing unilateral row each side w/ 35 lb KB
12 BW push ups
12 seated cable row w/ #80
15 second plank
5 rounds

Done. As is the new focus, explosive movement on the concentric portion of the lifts.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes
5x5 +15 lbs (neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side 90 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x25 seconds

hip mobility.

Done. Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes
5x3 285 lbs (chalk and DOH grip)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 35 lbs 

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 75 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x6 BW

circuit - RI 60 seconds
65 lb barbell used
7 hang power clean 
7 front squat
7 RDL
7 OHP
5 rounds

Done. Great session. Deadlifts were really fast today. I was really engaging in deep diaphragmatic breathing, and it was helping me a lot. I also took a bit wider stance (outside of the rings line up with the medial border of my shins).


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral OHP - RI 90 seconds
5x5 each side 45 lbs

chin ups - RI 90 seconds
5x7 BW (neutral)

kettlebell swing - RI 60 seconds
10x8 w/ 91.5 lb KB
MHR: 168
AHR: 151

push ups - RI 90 seconds
5x12 BW

some hip mobility.

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
5x3 175 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
5x5 205 lbs (DOH, chalk)

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #175

side planks - RI 60 seconds
3x30 seconds each side

circuit: RI 2 minutes
20 KB swing w/ 40 lbs
20 KB goblet squats w/ 20 lbs
10 KB OHP w/ x2 20 lbs
10 standing bent over KB row w/ x2 30 lbs (first round was x2 20 lbs)
5 rounds

Done. Awesome session. I felt awesome on everything. The circuit was tough, but it went very well.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes
5x5 +20 lbs (neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side 95 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x30 seconds

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt really strong, which is a bit of a surprise being 3 weeks into this cut I'm doing.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2014)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes
5x3 295 lbs (chalk and DOH grip)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 90 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x7 BW

circuit - RI 60 seconds
65 lb barbell used
8 hang power clean
8 front squat
8 RDL
8 OHP
5 rounds

Done. Excellent workout. Everything felt really good. I am sticking with a slightly wider deadlift stance for the time being (I've been using it the past couple deadlift days). Just finished my 4 week cut. I'm back below 32 inches measured around the largest part of my abdomen.

I'm light as fuck...right at 180 lbs. I bet on some days I'm in the high 170's, which is so weird to me. I haven't been below 180 lbs in like....7 years. I usually hang out around 190, but I've been as heavy as 215. I feel good being light though. I'm done with really heavy training for now. I lift to maintain my muscle, be healthy, and to feel good. I enjoy not stuffing my face to maintain body weight too. Food is much more enjoyable to eat only when hungry.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 90 seconds
5x5 each side 50 lbs

chin ups - RI 2 minutes
5x8 BW (neutral grip)

KB swings - RI 60 seconds
3x10 w/ 91.5 lb KB
***SUDDENLY TWEAKED MY LOWER BACK IN THE MIDDLE OF A SWING ON THE FOURTH SET***
swings cut short

push ups - RI 90 seconds
5x14 BW

hip mobility

Ugh, injured my back. I haven't had a back injury like this in a long time. It happened right in the middle of a rep on my fourth set of swings. A sharp
localized pain in my lower back. I immediately stopped and assessed the injury. It only hurts when I engage my lower back muscles (bending over with a 
neutral spine). I'm too experienced to push through this kind of pain (earlier in my weight lifting career I may have pushed through it). I'm glad
the pain is localized and not shooting down my legs. I can see this injury only bothering me for a few days, but we'll see how I feel on Tuesday (front squats planned). 

I think this injury came about from too much hip dominant lower body volume. In the past 4 weeks I've been doing circuits on my lower body days which involve swings and RDLs, and I do heavy high volume kettlebell work (like today) on one of my upper days. And of course I train the regular strength stuff involving the lower back like heavy RDLs, deadlifts, Bulgarian squats, and squats. I think it was all too much. I didn't quite realize how much lower back volume I've been doing until today.

This injury was surprising at first, but now that I think about it, not so much. I'll take my ideas into account in the future.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2014)

Another thing to add to the injury occurrence: In addition to all the lower back volume, I'm been on a calorie deficit and been skating on some of my off days. I think I've just been overworking myself.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2014)

Today -

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes
5x5 +25 lbs (neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side 100 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x35 seconds

hip mobility

Awesome session. Back feels much better. It got super stiff and painful Sunday night and throughout Monday. With some rest, time, and mobility work, it has been feeling progressively better. I was supposed to train lower today, but I figured I need at least another couple days, because my back doesn't feel 100% (it is still achy in certain positions and movements).


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 2, 2014)

fufu said:


> Another thing to add to the injury occurrence: In addition to all the lower back volume, I'm been on a calorie deficit and been skating on some of my off days. I think I've just been overworking myself.



Sorry to hear about your injury.  Rub some dirt on it.  That's what we did in high school baseball.  That baseball diamond dirt has some magical healing qualities for sure.  Anywho...

Just curious why your cat has a sailors hat on bro....or is that some sort of captains hat?


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out why fufu's avatar is a cat with a sailors cap....


----------



## fufu (Oct 11, 2014)

First day back training after a week+ off. I'll be on a slight caloric surplus, to slowly gain some muscles with minimal fat gains. 

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
3x3 155 lbs
2x10 135 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x8 185 lbs (DOH, chalk)

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #115

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #160

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x20 seconds each side

circuit: RI 60 seconds
10 KB swing w/ 40 lb KB
10 goblet squat w/ 20 lb KB
10 OHP w/ x2 20 lb KBs
10 row w/ x2 30 lb KBs
5 rounds

Done. Great session back. Back felt a bit stiff and slightly achey in certain positions/ROMs, but the discomfort/pain is very mild. Back feels fine now.


----------



## fufu (Oct 11, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why fufu's avatar is a cat with a sailors cap....



It's a portrait of the 14th century navigator Captain D.L. Katzenacht, the first non-human seafarer to complete the voyage successfully across the Bering Straight.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 13, 2014)

fufu said:


> It's a portrait of the 14th century navigator Captain D.L. Katzenacht, the first non-human seafarer to complete the voyage successfully across the Bering Straight.



I just don't get it.  It's a fucking cat....


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes
5x5 +10 lbs (neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side 80 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x20 seconds

machine chest press - RI 90 seconds
3x12 #120

EZ bar curl (wide grip) -
2x10 w/ 50 lbs 
super set w/ 
OH rope elbow extension - 
2x10 #100
RI - 60 seconds

hip mobility

Yes.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 15, 2014)

I get it now.  The cat was just along in the boat.  Ok.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes
3x3 275 lbs
2x10 225 lbs
DOH grip, chalk, all sets

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
4x8 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 65 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x5 BW

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 10 minutes

Done.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral OHP - RI 2 minutes
4x10 each side 40 lbs

BW chin up - RI 2 minutes 
1x8,7,6,5 (neutral grip)

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
5x10

alternating DB curl - RI 90 seconds
3x10 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

by the horns KB OH bilateral elbow extension - RI 90 seconds
3x10 w/ 35 lbs

hip mobility.

Done


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
3x3 165 lbs
2x10 145 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x8 195 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 75 lbs

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #120

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x25 seconds each side

complex - RI 60 seconds
20 kb swing w/ 35 lbs
20 goblet squat w/ 20 lbs
3 rounds

treadmill:
incline: 12.0
speed: 3.0
duration: 10 minutes

Done.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 21, 2014)

> fufu's 1337 Journal
> 
> Your diet will set you free.



You know what sets me free?

Chocolate peanut butter oatmeal...

Mother fucking delicious.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> You know what sets me free?
> 
> Chocolate peanut butter oatmeal...
> 
> Mother fucking delicious.



That was my pre-gym meal yesterday. Add a little cinnamon in that...yup.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm contemplating setting myself free right now...

But it is my low carb day and it is chicken and ceaser salad time....

CPB oatmeal we will have our time together soon I promise you...

I think my estro is high again...fuck...


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I'm contemplating setting myself free right now...
> 
> But it is my low carb day and it is chicken and ceaser salad time....
> 
> ...



The longer you wait, the more intense your inevitable reunion will be...maybe even boner inducing?


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes
5x5 +15 lbs (neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side 85 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x25 seconds

machine chest press - RI 90 seconds
3x12 #140

EZ bar curl (wide grip) - 
3x10 w/ 60 lbs
super set w/
rope OH elbow extension -
3x10 #110
RI - 60 seconds

hip mobility

Done. Awesome session, everything felt great. I am feeling the strengthening effects of the caloric surplus. I haven't felt that in a while.


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes
3x3 285 lbs
2x10 235 lbs 
(DOH grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
4x8 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

calf raise on machine leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #175

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x6 BW

KB circuit - RI 2 minutes
12 swing w/ 40 lbs
12 goblet squat w/ 20 lbs
12 OHP w/ x2 20 lbs
12 row w/ x2 30 lbs
3 rounds

Done. Today's session kicked my ass. The Bulgarian squats really taxed me.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 25, 2014)

fufu said:


> The longer you wait, the more intense your inevitable reunion will be...maybe even boner inducing?



The reunion was this morning.  If I used any more chocolate.... boner induction would have been inevitable. 

My new morning mantra will be....

More chocolate, more cawk. : /


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2 minutes
4x8 each side 45 lbs

BW chin up - RI 2 minutes
1x9,8,7,6 (neutral grip)

BW push up - RI 2 minutes
5x12 

alternating DB curl - RI 90 seconds
3x8 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

KB OH bilateral elbow extension - RI 90 seconds
3x12 w/ 35 lbs

some hip mobility

Done.


----------



## fufu (Oct 30, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
3x3 w/ 175 lbs
2x10 w/ 155 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x8 w/ 205 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 85 lbs

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #140

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x30 seconds each side

KB circuit - RI 60 seconds
20 KB swing w/ 35 lbs
20 goblet squat w/ 20 lbs
4 rounds

Done. Awesome session. Everything felt really strong. I felt in good shape during the endurance work at the end.


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes
5x5 +20 lbs (neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side 90 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x30 seconds

machine chest press - RI 90 seconds
3x12 #160

EZ bar curl (wider grip) - 
3x10 w/ 70 lbs
super set w/
OH rope elbow extension - 
3x10 #120
RI - 90 seconds

hip mobility.

Another awesome session. I love me some caloric surplus for strength gains.


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 1, 2014)

fufu said:


> Another awesome session. I love me some caloric surplus for strength gains.



You tell em fu fu.  

Calories for strength.  

Protein to build muscle.  

These fags dieting all the time with there fucking ground turkey can suck my dick.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> You tell em fu fu.
> 
> Calories for strength.
> 
> ...



If they sucked your dick, they wouldn't even do you the courtesy of swallowing because it wouldn't fit in their macros.


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2014)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes
3x3 295 lbs
2x10 245 lbs
(DOH grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
4x8 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 85 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x7 BW

circuit - RI 2 minutes
12 KB swing w/ 35 lbs
12 goblet squat w/ 20 lbs
12 OHP w/ x2 20 lbs
12 row w/ x2 30 lbs
4 rounds

Awesome session. Note on the deadlift: pulling the bar back while simultaneously pressing my feet into the ground (in a sort of backwards rotation) was a good internal cue for me today. It really helped me rip the bar off the ground.


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2.5 minutes
4x8 each side w/ 50 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 2 minutes
1x10,9,8,7 (neutral grip)

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
5x14

alternating DB curl - RI 90 seconds
3x6 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

OH KB elbow extension - RI 60 seconds
3x14 w/ 35 lbs

some hip mobility

Done. Great session.


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 6, 2014)

fufu said:


> If they sucked your dick, they wouldn't even do you the courtesy of swallowing because it wouldn't fit in their macros.



I would time it on thier cheat day so they wouldn't have an excuse.


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2014)

lol


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2014)

Today - 

front squat - RI 2 minutes
3x3 185 lbs
2x10 165 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x8 w/ 215 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 95 lbs

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #160 

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x35 seconds each side

KB work - RI 60 seconds
20 swings w/ 35 lbs
20 goblet squats w/ 20 lbs
5 rounds

Done. Awesome session. Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
5x5 +25 lbs (neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side w/ 95 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x35 seconds

machine chest press - RI 90 seconds
3x12 #180

EZ bar curl (wider grip) - 
3x10 w/ 80 lbs 
super set w/
OH rope elbow extension - 
3x10 #130
RI - 90 seconds

hip mobility. 

Awesome session. Everything felt really strong.


----------



## fufu (Nov 13, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes
3x3 305 lbs
2x10 255 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
4x8 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
2x15 w/ x2 95 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x8 BW

circuit - RI 2 minutes
12 KB swings w/ 35 lbs
12 goblet squats w/ 20 lbs
12 OH press w/ x2 20 lbs
12 bent over row w/ x2 30 lbs
5 rounds

Awesome session. Deadlifts felt awesome. Bulgarian squats were brutal.


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2014)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2.5 minutes
4x6 each side w/ 55 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 2.5 minutes
1x11,10,9,8 (neutral grip)

BW push up - RI 2 minutes
5x16

alternating DB curl - RI 90 seconds
3x6 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

by the horns OH KB elbow extension - RI 90 seconds
3x15 w/ 35 lbs

hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
3x3 195 lbs
2x10 175 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x8 w/ 225 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 105 lbs

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
3x15 #180

side planks - RI 60 seconds
3x40 seconds each side 

Done. Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 20, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
5x5 +30 lbs (neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side 100 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
4x40 seconds 

machine chest press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #200

EZ bar curl (wider grip - 
3x8 w/ 90 lbs
super set w/
OH rope elbow extension - 
3x8 #140
RI - 90 seconds

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt really strong.


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
3x3 315 lbs
2x10 265 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
4x8 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
2x15 w/ x2 105 lbs

BW roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x9

Done. Awesome session. Deadlifts felt great. Bulgarian squats were tough.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2014)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
4x7 each side 55 lbs

BW chin up - RI 3 minutes
1x12,11,10,9 (5 minute RI before last set)

BW push up - RI 3 minutes
4x18 

alternating DB curl - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

by the horns OH KB elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
3x16 w/ 35 lbs

hip mobility

Done. Tough.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2014)

Today - 

front squat - 
3x3 205 lbs 
2x10 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x8 235 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #235

leg extension - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #190

side planks - RI 60 seconds
3x45 seconds each side

Done. 10 rep sets of the front squat were tough, but doable.


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x3 w/ x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
5x5 +35 lbs (neutral grip)

unilateral DB row - RI 3 minutes
3x10 each side 110 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x45 seconds

funky chest press machine - RI 90 seconds
3x12 (i forgot the weight I used)

straight bar curl - RI 90 seconds
2x8 w/ 90 lbs
1x15 w/ 55 lbs

rope OH elbow extension - RI 90 seconds
3x15 (I forgot the weight I used)

hip mobility.

Awesome session. I'll be taking a 5-7 day break soon.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
3x3 w/ 325 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)
2x10 w/ 275 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
3x8 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
4x12 w/ x2 115 lb

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x10 BW

Awesome session. Bulgarian squats = brutal.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral KB OHP - RI 3 minutes
5x3 each side 65 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 3, 5 minutes
1x13,12,11 (neutral grip)

BW push ups - RI 3 minutes
4x20

alternating DB curl - RI 2 minutes
2x12 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

KB by the horns OH elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
2x17 w/ 35 lbs

hip mobility

Done. Today went well, but my body is feeling worn out. Maybe I have another week left in me before I take a break?


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
1x3 185, 195, 205, 215, 225, 235, 240

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x8 w/ 245 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 125 lbs

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
3x15 #200

Done.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
4x3 w/ x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
1x3 40, 45, 50, 55, 60
1x2 65, 70

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
2x10 each side 115 lbs

machine chest press - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #220

EZ bar curl (wider grip) - 
2x12 w/ 70 lbs
super set w/
rope OH elbow extension - 
2x12 #120

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt really strong, especially the chin ups.


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2014)

First day back after a 5 day break.

Today - 

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
3x3 315 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)
2x8 275 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs
2x10 each side w/ x2 20 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 90 lbs
1x15 w/ x2 45 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x7 BW

Awesome session. Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2-3 minutes
5x5 each side 50 lbs

BW chin ups (neutral grip) - RI 2-3 minutes
2x10 
2x8

BW push ups - RI 2-3 minutes
4x10

seated row - RI 2 minutes
4x12 #80

OHP machine - RI 2 minutes
2x12 #80

bicep curl machine - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #60

french press machine - RI 90 seconds
2x12 #50

Awesome session. I felt great.


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2-3 minuets
1x1,2,3,4,5,6 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x8 225 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 90 lbs

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
3x15 #180

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x20 seconds each side

Awesome session. Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs
1x5 each side w/ x2 70 lbs
1x5 each side w/ x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 2-3 minutes
5x5 +25 lbs

machine chest press - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #160

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side 100 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x25 seconds

EZ bar curl (wider grip) - 
3x12 w/ 50 lbs
super set w/
rope OH elbow extension - 
3x12 w/ #100
RI - 60 seconds

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt really strong.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2-3 minutes
3x3 325 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)
2x8 285 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 55 lbs
2x10 each side w/ x2 25 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 100 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x8 BW

Done. Awesome session. I am recovering from being sick the past few days. I am not fully recovered...perhaps I shouldn't have trained today. I felt pretty fatigued between sets, but during the sets, I felt great. Just a cold...scratchy throat, a bit stuffy, a bit lethargic.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2014)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2-3 minutes
5x5 each side 55 lbs

BW chin ups (neutral grip) - RI 2-3 minutes
2x11
2x9

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
4x12

seated row - RI 90-120 seconds
4x12 #90

OHP machine - RI 90 seconds
2x12 #90

bicep curl machine - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #70

french press machine - RI 90 seconds
2x10 #60

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2-3 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5,6 195 lbs

DB unilateral RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x8 235 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 100 lbs

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
3x12 #200

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x25 seconds each side

Oh boy I was tired, but this workout went great. I just moved yesterday...didn't get to sleep till 2:30am. Fuck I am exhausted, but I'm glad the workout is in, and that I don't need to move any more shit.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 80 lbs

weighted chin ups - RI 2-3 minutes
5x4 +30 lbs

machine chest press - RI 90 seconds
3x10 #180

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side 105 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x30 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
3x12 w/ 60 lbs
super set w/ 
rope OH elbow extension - 
3x12 #110
RI - 60-90 seconds

hip mobility

Done. Awesome. Everything felt really strong. My body feels great. Still on a mild/moderate calorie surplus.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2015)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - RI 2-3 minutes
3x3 335 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)
2x8 295 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs
2x10 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 110 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x9 BW

Done. Awesome session. Deadlifts felt really strong, so did the Bulgarian squats.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DBOHP - RI 2-3 minutes
5x5 each side 60 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 2-3 minutes
2x12 
2x8

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
4x14

seated cable row - RI 2 minutes
4x12 #100

OHP machine - RI 2 minutes
2x12 #100

bicep curl machine - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #80

french press machine - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #40

Awesome session. Everything was pretty tough.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2015)

Today -

warm up

front squat - RI 2-4 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5,6 w/ 205 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x8 245 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ x2 110 lbs

side planks - RI 60 seconds
3x30 seconds each side

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
3x12 #220

Done. Awesome session. Everything felt really strong.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 2-3 minutes
5x4 +35 lbs

machine chest press - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #200

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minute
3x8 each side w/ 110 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x35 seconds

EZ bar curl - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ 70 lbs

OH elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #120

Done. Awesome session. Everything felt really strong.


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2015)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - RI 3-4 minutes
3x3 355 (DOH grip, chalk)
2x8 315 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 65 lbs
2x10 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minuets
3x12 w/ x2 120 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x10 BW

I upped my deadlift poundage 20 lbs from last week instead of 10...I rarely do that, but I really wanted to get after it today.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2-3 minutes
5x3 each side 65 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 3 minutes
2x13 (neutral grip)

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
4x16

seated row - RI 2 minutes
4x12 #110

OHP machine - RI 2 minutes
2x10 #110

bicep curl machine - RI 90 seconds
2x12 #90

french press machine - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #50

hip mobility.

Tough one, but it felt great.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2-4 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5,6 w/ 215 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x8 255 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
2x15 w/ x2 120 lbs
1x15 w/ x2 45 lbs

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
3x12 #240

side planks - RI 60 seconds
3x35 second each side

Done. Weight is starting to feel heavy.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2015)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x3 w/ x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
5x4 +40 lbs

machine chest press - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #220

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side w/ 115 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
4x40 seconds

EZ bar curl - RI 2 minutes
2x12 w/ 80 lbs
1x6 w/ 80 lbs

OH rope elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #130

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt strong.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2-5 minutes (chalk and DOH grip on all sets)
1x1 365, 375, 385, 395, 405
1x8 325 lbs
2x10 325 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
2x10 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 130 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 75 seconds
5x11 BW

Done. Super fun session. I felt out of it going in, but the deadlifts really got me going. I upped the volume on the deadlifts today, and took out the 3x5 sets of heavy Bulgarians. I didn't realize how strong my grip was today until I was done. Grip was no issue at all.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2015)

Really cool to come back here and see that you're still plugging away.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2015)

soxmuscle said:


> Really cool to come back here and see that you're still plugging away.



What's up dude!?

What's new with you?


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2015)

I skipped my last upper workout (vertical pressing). I usually will just push the workout to a later date, but I haven't been to the gym in the past 5 days, and I don't want to screw with my progress by holding off the next lower day too long. 

So, next upper workout will be horizontal pressing, and I will just pick up where I left off with the vertical pressing on 1/16.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2-5 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5,6 w/ 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x8 w/ 265 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
2x15 w/ x2 130 lbs
1x18 w/ x2 45 lbs

leg extension - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #260

side planks - RI 60 seconds
3x40 seconds each side

Awesome session. Weight felt heavy, but everything felt good.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x3 w/ x2 95 lbs

weighted chin ups - RI 3 minutes
5x4 +45 lbs

machine chest press - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #240

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side 120 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
4x45 seconds

EZ bar curl - RI 2 minutes
2x10 w/ 90 lbs

overhead rope elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #140

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt really strong, especially the bench pressing and chin ups.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2-5 minutes
1x1 365, 385, 405, 405 (chalk, all DOH grip except last 405 pull, which definitely could have been done DOH)
2x8 335 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 70
1x10 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 140 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds
3x12 BW

Done. I worked snow removal yesterday from 5am to 5pm after pulling an all-nighter. I slept well last night, but I was still feeling fatigued from the day before. It didn't seem to make too much of a difference. Once I got rolling, I felt great.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2015)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
5x3 each side 70 lbs

seated row - RI 2-3 minutes
5x12 #120

BW push up - RI 2-3 minutes
4x18 

lat pull down (pronated grip) - RI 2 minutes
2x15 #100

OHP machine - RI 2 minutes
1x9 #120
1x7 #120

bicep curl machine - RI 2 minutes
2x12 #100

french press machine - 
1x15 #60

Done. Awesome session. OHP were tough, but they felt really good.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2-4 minutes
1x1,2,3,4 235 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
2x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
2x8 275 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
2x15 w/ x2 140 lbs

leg extension - RI 2 minutes
2x12 #260 + #10

side plank - RI 60 seconds
2x45 seconds each side 

Done. Awesome session. Everything felt tough, but form was on point.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x2 w/ x2 100 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
5x4 +50 lbs

machine chest press - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #260

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x6 each side 130 lbs

standard plank - RI 75 seconds
3x50 seconds

EZ bar curl - RI 2 minutes
2x8 100 lbs
1x12 50 lbs

OH rope elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
2x10 #150
1x20 #75

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt super good. A session like today was very special. It was a result of slowly ramping up intensity for a couple months, while eating in a caloric surplus. Man it felt good. My weighted chin ups are getting as strong as they've ever been. Today's sets may have been a PR.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2-5 minutes
1x2 315, 335, 355, 375, 405 (all DOH grip, except for last set where I used mixed grip)
2x8 345 lbs (first set all DOH grip, except for lat rep, 2nd set was all mixed grip)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ x2 150 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 2 minutes
3x13 BW

Done. Awesome session. Deadlifts felt fantastic. Those sets of 8 were really tough, but I powered through them well. My form was ON POINT for those deadlifts. Today was great...no joint or muscle pain whatsoever.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2015)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
4x4 each side 65 lbs
1x5 each side 65 lbs

seated cable row - 
1x8 #135,150,165,180
2x5 #195 

BW push ups - RI 3 minutes
3x20

cable pull down (pronated grip) - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #120

OHP machine -
2 sets

bicep curl machine - 
2 sets

cable push downs - 
2 sets

Awesome session. 2 workouts left and I'll take a break.


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
1x1,2,3,4 245 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 3 minutes
2x5 each side w/ x2 80 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
2x6 w/ 285 lbs (DOH grip)

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
2x15 w/ x2 150 lbs

leg extension - RI 2 minutes
2x12 w/ #260+15
1x3 from #260+15 down to #10 (every weight level in between)

Done. Squats felt really heavy, but form was spot on.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
1x1,2,3,4 w/ x2 100 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
2x4 +55 lbs
1x4 +60 lbs *PR*
1x1 +65, 70 lbs

machine chest press - RI 2 minutes
4x8 #280

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
2x8 each side 130 lbs

standard plank - RI 90 seconds
2x60 seconds

EZ bar curl - RI 2 minutes
1x6,4 110 lbs
1x15 70 lbs

elbow extension machine - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #80

hip mobility.

Awesome session. I haven't set a weighted chin up PR for reps in a lonnnggg fucking time. What a great session. I have a video of it. I'll post it later if I remember.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2015)

video of weighted chin ups:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r5EF02FRw4


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2-3 minutes
1x8 315, 295, 275, 255, 225, 185, 135 (DOH grip)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 80

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x10 w/ x2 160 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 2 minutes
3x14 BW

Done. I am overtrained. I should have stopped this phase on my last workout, but my membership ends at the end of the month, so I want to get the most out of my $. I'll do 2 or 3 more workouts, but I'll do mostly moderate weight high rep stuff.


----------



## GearHead40 (Feb 24, 2015)

Where are the gears?

Why does your cat have a captains hat on in your avatar?


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2015)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
5x8 each side 50 lbs

seated cable row - RI 3 minutes
4x12 #130

OHP machine - RI 2 minutes
1x12 #100,90,80

cable pull down (pronated grip) - RI 2 minutes
2x10 #140

bicep curl machine - RI 90 seconds
3x10 #110

Last workout of the phase. Time to take a week off. I'm doing a 6 week cut, starting today (may go longer, but I'll assess at 6 weeks).


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2015)

Today -

warm up

front squat - RI 2-3 minutes
5x3 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 225 lbs (DOH grip)

side plank - RI 60 seconds
5x20 seconds each side

conditioning - RI 60 seconds
1x10 KB swing w/ 45 lb KB
1x10 goblet squat w/ 45 lb KB
5 rounds
AHR: 171 BPM
MHR: 188 BPM

stretch

Done. Awesome session. First workout back after 7 days off. I feel refreshed. Back is a little funky from all the shoveling I've been doing, but I think it will be alright. I'm going to be focusing on maintaining strength and improving conditioning while slowly cutting weight.


----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2015)

RHR (taken upon waking, before getting out of bed): 63 BPM

My goal is to get it down ~50 over the next 3 months.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2-3 minutes
5x5 +25 lbs (supinated, pronated, neutral x3)

flat DB bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
5x8 w/ x2 65 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side 75 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x20 seconds

alternating DB curl - 
3x12 w/ x2 25 lbs
super set w/
OH KB elbow extenion - 
3x12 w/ 35 lbs
RI-90 seconds

treadmill:
speed: 3.0 
incline: 15.0
duration: 15 minutes
AHR: 168 BPM
MHR: 179 BPM

Good stuff. So, I'm at a new gym. The heaviest the dumb bells go is 75 lbs...this is not great. Not sure how long I'll be at this gym. Positive is: cheap as fuck, and overall the equipment is good. I'll have to be creative to figure out how to load up things like bench press and rows. I am focusing more on conditioning and less on strength, so at least the lighter weights in the gym lend themselves to that.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
5x5 315 lbs (DOH on first three sets, then last two sets had some mixed grip thrown in because the gym I'm at now doesn't allow chalk. Wow, chalk makes a huge difference. Today's lifting would normally be no problem at all DOH with chalk, but without it...grip becomes an issue)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

standing calf raise machine - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #90

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x8 BW

circuit:
5 KB swing w/ 45 lbs
5 KB lunge w/ 25 lbs
5 uni OHP each side w/ 25 lbs
5 standing uni row each side 45 lbs
x2

5 rounds 

MHR:187 BPM
AHR: 163 BPM

So what I did w/ the conditioning stuff was hit 5 reps on everything, then start from the beginning and 5 reps on everything again, and that is considered 1 round.


----------



## fufu (Mar 15, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2-3 minutes
5x5 each side 50 lbs

BW chin up - RI 2-3 minutes
5x6 (neutral grip)

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
5x10 

standing unilateral cable row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 each side #70

treadmill:
speed: 3.0
incline: 15.0
duration: 18 minutes (18 minutes with the above working parameters, but extra time is spent warming up/cooling down)
MHR: 174 BPM
AHR: 165 BPM

hip mobility.

Done. Easy sesh.


----------



## fufu (Mar 18, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2-3 minutes
5x3 195 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 235 lbs (DOH grip)

calf raises - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ #90

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x25 seconds (these should have been side planks, but I accidently did standard planks instead. I'll do side planks my next workout, and then carry on as usual.)

conditioning: 
12 KB swing w/ 45 lbs
12 goblet squats w/ 45 lbs
5 rnds
RI 60 seconds

MHR: 188 BPM
AHR: 162 BPM


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 2-3 minutes
5x5 +30 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
5x8 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
4x10 each side 80 lbs 

side planks - RI 60 seconds
3x25 seconds each side

alternating DB curl - RI 2 minutes
3x12 each w/ x2 30 lbs

OHKBEE - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ 45 lbs

treadmill:
speed: 3.0
incline: 15.0
duration: 20 minutes (this doesn't include warm up and cooldown)

MHR: 181 BPM
AHR: 169 BPM

Solid.


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2015)

I forgot to note on the workout of 3/12/15 that the RI on the circuit was 2 minutes


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
5x5 325 lbs (DOH on first set, then MG for the rest of the sets b/c the gym I train at doesn't allow chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

standing calf raise machine - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #100

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x9 BW

Done. I was going to do a conditioning circuit today, but I decided I'll hike a tough trail tomorrow instead. Starting to get nice out.


----------



## bnmsupar (Mar 24, 2015)

Keep up the good work! Great to have young adults committing so much to bb


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2015)

bnmsupar said:


> Keep up the good work! Great to have young adults committing so much to bb



Thanks! I consider what I do more strength-training based than bb-ing though.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2015)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2-3 minutes
5x5 each side 55 lbs

standing unilateral mid/low cable row - RI 2-3 minutes
5x8 each side #110

BW push up - RI 2-3 minutes
5x12

BW chin up - RI 2-3 minutes
2x8 pronated grip

bi's and tri's

treadmill:
speed: 3.0
incline: 15.0 
duration: 22 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)

MHR: 174
AHR: 169

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2015)

3/27/15

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
5x3 205 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side x2 70 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 w/ 245 lbs

calf raises (YMCA leg press) - RI 2 minutes
4x12 #160

side planks - RI 60 seconds
3x30 seconds each side

conditioning:
14 KB swing
14 KB goblet squat
40 lb KB used
RI 60 seconds
5 rounds

MHR: 189
AHR: 166

Done. Everything felt awesome.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
5x5 +35 lbs

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
1x8 w/ x2 75 lbs
1x6 w/ x2 75 lbs PAIN in anterior right shoulder

HS bench press - RI 2 minutes
1x10 w/ x2 45,50,55,70 lbs
1x5 w/ x2 65, 70 lbs
1x12 w/ x2 45 lbs
PARTIAL ROM, didn't go into any painful position

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
4x10 each side 85 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x30 seconds

alternating DB curl - RI 2 minutes
3x12 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

cable push down - RI 2 minutes
1x10 #100,110,120,130

treadmill:
speed: 3.0
incline: 15.0
duration: 24 minutes (not including warm up and cool down0

MHR: 173
AHR: 166

Done.


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
5x5 335 lbs (MG b/c no chalk allowed)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side x2 50 lbs

standing calf raise machine - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #100

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds
5x10 BW

Done.


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
5x5 each side w/ 60 lbs

unilateral low/mid cable row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 each side #120

BW push ups - RI 2-3 minutes
5x14

BW chin ups - 
1x9 pronated

EZ bar curls - 
3x10 silver bar +50 lbs 
super set w/
elbow extension machine - 
1x10,12,14,16 #70

treadmill:
speed: 3.0
incline: 15.0
duration: 26 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)

MHR: 181
AHR: 169

Done. Awesome session. OHP felt really strong today.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2-3 minutes
5x3 215 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 255 lbs

standing calf raise machine - RI 2 minutes
4x12 #120

conditioning: 45 lb KB used
15 swings
15 goblet squats
60 second RI
5 rounds

MHR: 192 
AHR: 172 

Done. Front squats felt great. Conditioning was brutal.


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2015)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x8 w/ x2 75 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
2x5 +40 lbs
3x4 +40 lbs (all sets neutral grip)

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x35 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
4x10 each side 90 lbs

alternating DB curls - 
3x8 w/ x2 40 lbs
super set w/
cable push downs - 
3x12 #120

hip mobility

Done.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
5x5 345 lbs (MG, no chalk)

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

YMCA leg press calf raise - RI 2 minutes
1x12 175, 190, 205, 205

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds
4x11 BW

treadmill:
speed: 3.0
incline: 15.0
duration: 28 minutes (not including warm up and cooldown)

MHR: 180
AHR: 168

Awesome session. Everything felt strong.


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

DB unilateral OHP - RI 3 minutes
5x5 each side 65 lbs

unilateral low/mid cable row (notch #15 is seen just above lever for height position)- RI 2-3 minutes
6x8 each side #130

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
5x16

EZ bar curl - RI 2 minutes
3x10 bar +60 lbs

elbow extension machine - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #90

hip mobility

Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
4x3 225 lbs
1x8 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x6 each side w/ x2 75 lbs *PR*

DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
2x12 w/ x2 75 lbs

forgot to do calves and side planks, wtf! I never forgot my exercises.

conditioning:
RI 60 seconds
45 lb KB used
10 swing
10 squat
6 rounds

MHR: 182
AHR: 160

Everything felt really good, especially the squats. Unilateral RDLs were tough as fuck.


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x6 each side w/ x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
5x4 +45 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x40 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
4x10 each side w/ 95 lbs

low cable curl - 
3x10 #90
super set w/
cable push down - 
3x12 #130
RI - 90 seconds

treadmill:
speed: 3.0
incline: 15.0
duration: 10 minutes

hip mobility

Awesome workout. Everything felt really strong. I find if I place the plate tightly behind my legs on the weighted chin up, I am more rigidity and am stronger.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 19, 2015)

Workouts lookin' great brother! Glad to see your still around. You still training Jiu jits?


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks man. I haven't done BJJ in a while, but I'm likely moving back to where the place I used to train is. I might start again. I think about it all the time, but with weight lifting, manual therapy, and guitar playing, I'm not sure my body can take more stress healthfully. 

How are you doing? What are you up to these days?


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
5x5 355 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 60

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
4x12 #220

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds (2.5 minute RI before last set)
4x12 BW

Done. Awesome session. Everything felt strong.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 22, 2015)

fufu said:


> Thanks man. I haven't done BJJ in a while, but I'm likely moving back to where the place I used to train is. I might start again. I think about it all the time, but with weight lifting, manual therapy, and guitar playing, I'm not sure my body can take more stress healthfully.
> 
> How are you doing? What are you up to these days?



I hear ya, its a balancing act for sure. Even if I could only train once per week Jits, I would. Manual therapy, that's great man glad to see your doing well!


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2015)

fUnc17 said:


> I hear ya, its a balancing act for sure. Even if I could only train once per week Jits, I would. Manual therapy, that's great man glad to see your doing well!




Thanks!

You're right, I don't have to go crazy and train x3 a week. I'm so used to taking things 100% most of the time. 

What have you been up to?


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP press - RI 3 minutes
5x3 each side w/ 70 lbs (failed 3rd rep on L side of last set)

unilateral low cable row - RI 3 minutes
6x8 each side #140

BW push up - RI 3 minutes
4x18

EZ bar curls - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ 50 lbs

OH rope cable elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #100

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt really good. My L side got a little wobbly on the last rep of OHP, and I lost the groove. Tried to +1 it, but I had nothing left.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2015)

Today - 

front squat - RI 3 minutes
5x3 235 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
4x4 w/ x2 80 lbs

DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x6 w/ x2 120 lbs (chalk)

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
4x12 #235 lbs

Done. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
4x6 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
4x4 +50 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
4x45 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side 100

low cable curl - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #100

cable push down - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #140

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt really strong. I cut a set off of most exercises cause I had to fit this session in before work. Weight ~190-191 lbs. On a mild caloric surplus.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2015)

RHR: 56 BPM

Down from 63 BPM measured on 3/7.


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3-4 minutes
5x5 365 lbs (chalk, MG)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2-3 minutes
5x5 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
4x12 #235

roll outs from knees - RI 2 minutes
3x13 BW

Awesome, awesome session. Deadlifts felt amazing.


----------



## Vieope (May 3, 2015)

fufu said:


> Awesome, awesome session.


_
So... you again insist in staying alive._


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
5x6 each side 60 lbs

unilateral low cable row - RI 3 minutes
5x8 #150

BW push up - RI 3 minutes
3x20

EZ bar curl - RI 2 minutes
2x15 w/ 60 lbs
1x15 w/ 40 lbs

OH rope elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #110

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt strong, especially the OHP.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2015)

Vieope said:


> _
> So... you again insist in staying alive._



Doing my best. I'm taking this alive thing day to day.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
4x3 245 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x4 each side w/ x2 85 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 275 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
4x10 #250

leg extension - RI 60 seconds
1x10 #205,190,175,160,145,130

Done. Awesome session. Front squats were tough, but form was solid. Hittin' PR's...oh yeah. Those don't come to often these days.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x5 w/ x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
4x4 +55 lbs

standard plank - RI 90 seconds
4x50 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x10 each side 110

low cable curl - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #110

cable push down - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #150 

Awesome session. Everything felt really strong. Weighted chin ups were tough, but doable. I'll knock those down to sets of 3 next week. I'll knock to DB pressing to sets of 4. I have about another week or two before I take a week break.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
4x5 375 lbs (chalk, MG)

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 3 minutes
4x5 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #265

roll outs from knees - RI 2 minutes
3x14 BW

Awesome session. Deadlifts felt suprisingly light, easier than last week actually. Bulgarians were tough, but nothing too bad. Gotta love a calorie surplus.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2015)

Today

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
4x6 each side 65 lbs

unilateral low cable row - RI 2-3 minutes
5x8 each side #160

BW push ups - RI 3 minutes
3x22

EZ bar curl - RI 2 minutes
3x12 w/ 70 lbs

OH rope elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #120

Done. Awesome session. I was really pushing my strength to the limit today with how I the sets/reps/intensity set up. Almost ready for a week off. I'm going train at least 2 more sessions before the 7 day break.


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
3x3 255 lbs
1x5 255 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x4 each side w/ x2 90 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x5 w/ 295 lbs

calf raises on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #280

leg extension - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #190

Awesome workout. Really tough lifting, but I felt strong as fuck. That last set of front squats was magical, form was on, and I was going super deep. Got super psyched for it. I am really feeling that fatigue that only comes at the end of a training phase. Just a few more workouts till a break.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2015)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x3 w/ x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes (neutral grip
1x3 60, 62.5, 65, 67.5, 70 *PR*

standard planks - RI 2 minutes
3x60 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 3 minutes
3x8 each side 120 lbs

low cable curl - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #120

cable push down - RI 2-3 minutes
3x10 #160

Awesome session. Everything felt really strong. Form was solid on everything, especially the benching. Feeling good about the weighted chin up PR.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2015)

Today - 

warm up 

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
1x2,2,1 385 (chalk, mixed grip)

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 3 minutes
4x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

roll outs from knees - RI 2.5,3 minutes
3x15 BW

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
4x10 #280

Deadlifts were not there today. I expected to hit 4x5 at 385, but my strength wasn't there, and my form was buckling a bit. I just had to let those go. Bulgarian squats were good, but super brutal today. One more workout then a week off. I'm feeling pretty beat up.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2015)

5/28/15 - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
4x8 each side 60 lbs

unilateral low cable row - RI 3 minutes
3x8 #170
2x12 #130

straight bar curl - RI 2 minutes
1x10 w/ 80 lbs
1x10 w/ 85 lbs
1x8 w/ 85 lbs

OH elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
2x12 #130
1x10 #130

Awesome session. Last workout of the phase. Time for a week off.


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
5x6 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x8 225 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
4x12 #205

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #160

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x15 seconds each side

Done. Awesome session. Everything felt light and strong.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x10 w/ x2 65 lbs

weighted chin ups - RI 3 minutes
4x6 +25 lbs (neutral grip)

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x25 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2-3 minutes
3x12 each side 80

EZ bar curl - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ 40 lbs

cable push down - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #100

Awesome session. Skill on a caloric surplus. I'll continue the surplus as long as I can, but I won't go longer than this new phase I just started with my last squat workout. Eating so much can be a pain in the ass. I might make it to 200...we will see. I think I'm still around 195 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3-4 minutes
4x8 315 lbs (chalk, DOH)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2-3 minutes
4x8 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #205

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds
4x9 BW

Done. Deadlifts really took it out of me. They felt heavier than they should have, but 8 reps is a lot when it comes to deadlifts. I felt out of it this morning, and it was hard to get my head into the pulls. We will see how I feel next week. It isn't uncommon that the following week feels stronger than the last, despite increasing the weight.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
5x7 each side 50 lbs

bilateral low cable row - RI 2 minutes
7x10 #140

BW push up - RI 2 minutes
5x10 

low cable curl - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #100

OH cable elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #120

hip mobility

Everything felt light. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
5x6 195 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x8 235 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
4x12 #220

leg extension - RI 2 minutes
2x15 #175 

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x20 each side 

Good shit. Front squats felt light. Unilateral RDL's were tough getting in the groove on the left side, things came together on the last set though.


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x10 w/ x2 70 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
4x6 +30 lbs (neutral grip)

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x30 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x12 each side 85 lbs

EZ bar curl - RI 2 minutes
3x15 w/ 50 lbs

cable pushdown - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #110 

hip mobility

Awesome session. Bench press and rows felt light, weighted chin ups were tough on the last rep of the last couple sets.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2015)

Today - 

deadlift - RI 3-4 minutes
4x8 325 lbs (chalk, DOH)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
4x8 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #220

roll outs from knees - RI 2 minutes
4x10 BW

Done. Yep, deadlifts felt lighter than last week, they went very well. I suspected this. Good session, but exhausting.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
5x7 each side 55 lbs

bilateral neutral grip low cable row - RI 2 minutes
7x10 #160

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
5x12

low cable close grip curl - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #110

OH rope elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #130

hip mobility

Done. Awesome, awesome session. Everything felt REALLY light.


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
5x6 205 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x5 each side x2 80 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x8 245 lbs (DOH, chalk)

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
4x12 #235

leg extension - RI 90 seconds
2x15 #190

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x25 seconds each side 

Done. Front squats felt great.


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x10 w/ x2 75 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 
4x5 +35 lbs (neutral grip)

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x35 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x12 each side w/ 90 lbs

EZ bar curl -
3x12 w/ 60 lbs (wide grip)

cable push down - 
3x15 #120

hip mobility

Everything felt really good.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3-5 minutes
4x8 335 lbs (MG, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
4x8 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

calf raise on leg press - RI 2 minutes
3x15 #235

roll outs from knees - RI 2 minutes
4x11 BW

Done. Awesome session. Deadlifts felt the lightest they have this phase. Interesting how that works. I was really locked into the groove on my pulling technique today.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
5x7 each side 60 lbs

bilateral low cable row - RI 2 minutes
7x10 #170 (neutral grip)

BW push ups - RI 2-3 minutes
5x14 

low cable close grip curl - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #120

OH elbow extension - RI 2 minutes
2x10 #140
1x20 #70

Awesome session. Everything felt light.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2015)

First day back training after an 11 day break. I will now go on a cut. I will focus more on cardiorespiratory endurance as well. I think my strength training PR days are over. It isn't sustainable for me to eat the amount of food to make further strength gains. I used to be able to eat 5000 calories a day. But, I'm struggling to eat 4000 now. I don't think that volume of food + nutrients is healthy for me if I were to do it consistently. At 28, I'm getting older (not old by any means), and I want to focus on long term health. I'll still maintain my strength at a decent level. I feel best at 180-185 lbs. 

My long terms goals:
Maintain good strength levels (be able to deadlift 405, bench 250, and front squat 275 on any given day)
Increase, then maintain, excellent cardiovascular endurance (RHR less than 50 BPM, VO2 max of 60+ ml/min/kg)
Increase, then maintain, excellent mobility (mobility is already at a pretty good level)
Increase, then maintain, exellent BW strength (max chin up reps 25+, push up reps 50+, etc.)

Starting body weight: 195 lbs
Starting waist measurement: 34.5 inches
Starting RHR: 61 BPM

Today - 

front squat -
6x3 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

barbell RDL - 
3x6 205 lbs (DOH grip, chalk)

calf raise - 
3x10 #175

side plank - RI 30 seconds
3x10 sec each side

hip mobility

KB complex - RI 60 seconds
10 swings w/ 40 lb KB
10 goblet squat w/ 40 lb KB
4 rounds

Done. Good stuff. It is nice not to feel totally destroyed like I usually do after training.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2015)

7/15/15's workout:

flat DB bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
6x3 x2 70

WCU - RI 2-3 minutes
6x3 +25

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x20 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side 90

EZ bar curl - 
1x20 w/ 50 lbs (wider grip)

cable pushdown -
1x20 #100

treadmill:
speed: 3.0
incline: 15.0
duration: 15 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 163
MHR: 171

hip mobility

Good stuff. Fun.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes
6x3 315 lbs (DOH, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
4x5 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #175

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x5 BW

Tabata intervals - 
squat w/ bilateral DB OHP, x2 5 lb DBs
1 round
AHR: 152
MHR: 171

bike:
kept RPM at at least 60
5 minutes lvl 10 --> 1 minute lvl 11 --> 1 minute lvl 8 --> 1 minute lvl 12 --> 1 minute lvl 8 --> 1 minute lvl 13 --> 5 minute lvl 8
AHR: 149
MHR: 160

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI ~2 minutes
5x5 each side 50 lbs

BW chin ups - RI ~2 minutes
3x6 neutral grip

bilateral low cable row - RI ~2 minutes
5x8 #140 (pull explosively towards chest, not extending shoulders past neutral, then moderate/slow eccentric return).

BW push ups - RI ~2 minutes
5x10

low cable curl - 
1x20 #100

overhead rope elbow extension - 
1x20 #100

hip mobility

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15.0/17.5 (not including warm up and cool down
AHR: 168
MHR: 179

Done. Fun.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
6x3 195 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x6 w/ 215 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #190

side plank - RI 45 seconds
3x15 seconds each side 

kettle bell work - 
10 swings
10 goblet squats
40 lb KB used
5 rounds
RI 60 seconds

AHR: 148
MHR: 174


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2015)

Today - 

DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
6x3 w/ x2 75 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes
6x3 +30 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x25 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side 95 lbs

EZ bar curl - 
1x20 w/ 55 lbs

cable push down - 
1x20 #110

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/20 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 169
MHR: 181

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2015)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2-3 minutes
6x3 325 lbs (DOH, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
4x5 each x2 45 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #190

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x6 BW

tabata intervals:
squat w/ bilateral DB OHP w/ x2 10 lbs
1 round
AHR: 162
MHR: 181

bike:
5 minutes lvl 10 --> 1 m lvl 11 --> 1 m lvl 8 --> 1 m lvl 12 --> 1 m lvl 8 --> 1 m lvl 13 --> 1 minute lvl 8 --> 1 minute lvl 14 --> level 1 still HR dropped below 140 BPM
AHR: 157
MHR: 170

Done.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2 minutes
5x5 each side 55 lbs

BW chin ups - RI 2 minutes
3x7 neutral grip

low cable bilateral row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 #150

BW push up - RI 2 minutes
5x12 

low cable curl -
1x20 #110

overhead elbow extension - 
1x20 #110

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/22.5 (not including warm up and cool down) (cool down is 3.0 on flat until heart rate goes below 140 BPM)
AHR: 166
MHR: 175

hip mobility

Done. Fun.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
6x3 205 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side x2 65 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x6 w/ 225 lbs (DOH, chalk)

calf raise - RI 1.5 minutes
3x10 #205

side plank - RI 40 seconds
3x20 seconds each side

kettlebell work - 40 lb KB used
10 swings
10 goblet squat
6 rounds
AHR: 156
MHR: 182

Done.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2015)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
6x3 w/ x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 2-3 minutes
6x3 +35 lbs

standard plank - RI 40 seconds
5x30 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side 100 lbs

EZ bar curl - (wider grip)
1x20 w/ 60 lbs

cable push down - 
1x20 #120

treadmill - 
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/25 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 169
MHR: 179

Done.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes
6x3 335 lbs (DOH, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
4x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #205

roll outs from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x7

tabata intervals - 
squat w/ OHP press, x2 15 lb DB's used
1 round
forgot to take HR info

bike:
RPM between 60 and 70
5 minutes lvl 10, 1 min lvl 11, 1 min lvl 8, 1 min lvl 12, 1 min lvl 8, 1 min lvl 13, 1 min lvl 8, 1 min lvl 14, 1 min lvl 8, 1 min lvl 15, lvl 1 still HR went below 140 BPM
AHR: 154
MHR: 168
SEAT HEIGHT AT #14 FOR REFERENCE

Done.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2015)

Today - 

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2 minutes
4x5 each side 60 lbs

BW chin up - RI 2 minutes
3x8 (neutral grip)

low cable bilateral row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 #160 (explosive concentric, moderately slow eccentric)

BW push up - RI 90-120 seconds
5x14

low cable curl - 
1x20 #120

overhead cable elbow extension - 
1x20 #120

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/27.5 minutes (not including warm up or cool down)
AHR: 168
MHR: 177

Good stuff. Cut still going strong. After today, I'll have completed 4 weeks. I don't think I'll go more than 8 weeks. But, we'll see. Getting below a 32" waist would be nice.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2015)

Today -

Warm up

Front squat - RI 2-3 minutes
6x3 215 lbs

Unilateral DB RDL - RI 2-3 minutes 
3x5 each side x2 70 lbs

Barbell RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x6 235 (DOH, chalk)

Calf raise - RI 90 seconds
3x10 #220

Side plank - RI 60 seconds 
3x25 seconds each side

Kettlebell conditioning - RI 60 seconds
10 swing 
10 goblet squat
7 rounds
40 lb KB used
AHR 152
MHR 176

Conditioning felt the easiest it's been this phase, despite the greatest volume. My body is adapting well.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2015)

Yesterday - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
6x3 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 2-3 minutes
6x3 +40 lbs (neutral grip)

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x35 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x6 each side 110 lbs

EZ bar curl - 
1x20 w/ 65 lbs

cable push down - 
1x20 #130

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/30 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 164
MHR: 173

hip mobility.

Awesome session. I have been on a cut for over 4 weeks now, and I still feel pretty strong in the gym. I'm not cutting cals as much as I used to in leaning phases, but I'm still in a deficit. I don't think I'll do this more than 8 weeks.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2015)

Today

warm up

deadlift - RI 2-3 minutes
6x3 345 lbs (DOH, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2-3 minutes
4x5 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #220

roll out from knees - RI 60 seconds
5x8 BW

tabata intervals - 
squat w/ bilateral DB OHP, x2 20 lbs used
1 round
AHR: 162
MHR: 182

bike - RPM held between 60 and 80
5 minutes lvl 10, 1 minute lvl 11 --> 1 minute lvl 8 --> continue in 1 minute progressions (with constant 1 minute active recovery at lvl 8) till I reach 1 minute at lvl 16
AHR: 158
MHR: 173

Done. What a session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2-3 minutes
5x3 each side 65 lbs

BW chin up - RI 3 minutes
3x9 (neutral grip)

BW push ups - RI 2-3 minutes
5x16 

low cable bilateral row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 #170

overhead cable elbow extension - 
1x20 #130

low cable curl - 
1x20 #130

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.5/15/15 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 173
MHR: 190

hip mobility

Good stuff. I think I'll do 2 more weeks of this cut. I think I upped the cardio intensity too much. 3.5 with a 15 grade incline was killer, my heart will agree.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
6x3 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

barbell RDL - 
1x8 245 lbs (DOH, chalk)

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #235

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x30 seconds each side

KB conditioning -
10 swing
10 goblet squat
40 lb KB used
8 rounds 
RI - 60 seconds
AHR: 155
MHR: 174

Done. Awesome session. Feeling good despite almost 6 weeks into a cut.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2015)

Yesterday - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
5x3 w/ x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
6x3 +45

standard planks - RI 60 seconds
5x40 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
2x7 each side 110 lbs

EZ bar curl - wider grip
1x20 w/ 70 lbs

cable close grip push down - 
1x20 #140

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.2/15.0/17.5 (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 166
MHR: 177

Done. Great session. Weighted chins feel wicked strong. I feel pretty strong considering the cut.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
1x1,2,3,4 365 lbs (chalk, MG)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #235

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds
4x9 BW

bike - RPM kept between 60 and 80
5 minutes lvl 10 --> 1 minute lvl 11 --> 1 minute lvl 8  --> 1 minute level 12 --> 1 minute lvl 8 --> continued this trend till I reached lvl 19 where I sprinted until my HR reached 190 BPM (took about 2 minutes at lvl 19) --> cool down at lvl 1 till HR went below 140 BPM
AHR: 158
MHR: 190

Done. Deadlifts felt great. Changing to mixed grip always makes me feel stronger, I feel like I can hold the bar closer towards my shins. Sometimes when the DOH grip gets tough, I add a little flexion in the elbows and my shoulders come forward a bit. When I go to MG, I feel I can just latch my hands to the bar, let my arms fully extend, and use my arms purely as ropes attached to the bar while I use my hips to pull the weight up.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2015)

Yesterday - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
3x4 each side 65 lbs

low cable bilateral row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 #180
2x8 #190
(fast concentric, .5 second hold at top, moderately paced eccentric)

BW push up - RI 2 minutes
4x18 

low cable curl - 
1x25 #100

overhead cable elbow extension - 
1x25 #100

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.2/15/20 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 169
MHR: 180

hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 3 minutes
3x3 235 lbs 

unilateral DB row - RI 3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 80 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #250

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x35 seconds each side

kettlebell conditioning - 40 lb KB used
10 swings
10 goblet squats
9 rounds
RI - 60 seconds
AHR: 150
MHR: 169

Done. Squats were heavvyyyy. Kettlebell conditioning was the easiest it's been this phase, even though I was working with the most volume. Adaptations were made. Last lower workout of this phase.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2015)

Today -

I reached the end of my 7 week cut + conditioning program.

Starting stats:
BW 195 lbs
Waist 34.5 inches
RHR 61 BPM

Ending stats:
BW 183.5 lbs (loss of 11.5 lbs)
Waist 32.8 inches (loss of 1.7 inches)
RHR 55 BPM (decrease of 6 BPM)

Good stuff. Not bad for 7 weeks. I don't think I lost 11.5 lbs of "true" weight. I'm going say a few pounds of that is a loss in water weight from eating less salt + carbs, and having less food in my GI tract at any given time. So I think I lost about 8 lbs of non-water bodyweight. That puts me at a weight loss of rate of ~1 lb per week, which is right where I wanted to be.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2015)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI ~3 minutes
1x2 w/ x2 85, 90
2x2 w/ x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up - RI ~3 minutes
1x3 +50, 55, 57.5, 60
1x1 +62.5, 65, 67.5, 70, 72.5, 75, 77.5, 80

standard planks - RI 90 seconds
4x 45 seconds

EZ bar curl - wider grip
1x20 w/ 75 lbs

cable push down - 
1x16 #150

treadmill: this were the parameters of the first (and easiest) treadmill work I did this phase. I repeated it to compare to the initial HR info.
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 158 (initial session was 163)
MHR: 168 (initial session was 171)

Improved cardiorespiratory capacity. 

hip mobility

Last session of the phase. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2015)

First day back after a week off. Ate whatever I wanted, had a lot of junk food. I'm going to add on 3 more weeks of the cut. I actually enjoy being on a cut. There is something really nice about knowing exactly what I'm going to eat and when I'm going to eat it. It's very simplifying. Also, I just like the feeling of eating slightly less than I need to. I like being hungry for every meal and really enjoying what I eat. 

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes
4x2 335 lbs (DOH, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

calf raises - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #205

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds
3x10 BW

Tabata intervals:
exercise: squat w/ OHP w/ x2 5 lb 
do 1 round, rest 2 minutes, do a 2nd round
AHR: 160
MHR: 179

Bike: 
1 minute lvl 8,9,10,11,12 (repeat) 10 minutes total
RPM kept right around 70 for most of the time
AHR: 156
MHR: 167

Everything felt pretty easy.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2015)

Today -

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2 minutes
4x5 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

bilateral low cable row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 #150

BW push up - RI 90 seconds
1x8,10,12,14

explosive inverted row BW - RI 90 seconds
3x5 

low cable curl - 
1x22 #100

close grip push down - 
1x22 #100

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 161
MHR: 170

hip mobility

Easy.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5 w/ 185 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 w/ 225 lbs (DOH, chalk)

calve raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #205

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x15 seconds each side

kettlebell conditioning - 40 lb KB used
12 swing
12 goblet squat 
60 seconds RI
4 rounds
AHR: 162
MHR: 182

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 2 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5 w/ x2 75 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 2 minutes
6x3 +35 lbs (neutral grip)

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x25 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side 90 lbs

EZ bar curl - 
1x22 w/ 50 lbs

EZ bar OH elbow extension (close grip) - 
1x22 w/ 50 lbs

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.3/15/15 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 172
MHR: 186

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything was light.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 2 minutes
4x2 345 lbs (DOH, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minuets
3x10 #220

roll outs from knees - RI 90 seconds
3x11 BW

Tabata intervals - 
squat w/ OHP
x2 10 lb DBs
1 round, 2 minutes rest, 1 round
AHR: 163
MHR: 184

bike -
1 minute at level 8,9,10,11,12,13 (repeat)
AHR: 160
MHR: 174

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2-3 minutes
4x5 each side 55 lbs

unilateral low cable row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 #160

BW push up - RI 2 minutes
1x10,12,14,16

explosive inverted row (feet on bench) - RI 90 seconds
3x6 BW

low cable curl - 
1x22 #110

close grip cable push down - 
1x22 #110

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/17.5 (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 168
MHR: 181

hip mobility

Good, easy.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5 195

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 w/ 235 lbs

calf raises - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #220

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x20 seconds each side

kettlebell conditioning - 
12 swings
12 goblet squat
40 lb KB used
60 second RI
5 rounds
AHR: 158
MHR: 181

Good stuff. Everything felt easy.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2015)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5 w/ x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up RI - 2 minutes
6x3 +40 lbs (neutral grip)

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x30 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side 95 lbs

EZ bar curl - wider grip
1x22 w/ 55 lbs

EZ bar OH extension - narrow grip
1x22 w/ 55 lbs

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.3/15/25 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 173
MHR: 186

hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
4x2 w/ 355 lbs (DOH, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

calf raises - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #235

roll outs from knees - RI 2 minutes
3x12 BW

tabata intervals - 
squat w/ bilateral DB OHP
x2 15 lbs used
1 round, 2 minutes rest, 1 round
AHR: 167
MHR: 193 (this is 1 BPM above my age predicted max heart rate)

bike - 
1 minute lvl 8,9,10,11,12,13,14 x2
AHR: 167
MHR:182

Done. Tough TOUGH workout. Absolutely exhausted. Those Tabata intervals were killer...so fucking rough, but I've built my mental/physical capacity well over the past few months with conditioning type stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 2 minutes
4x5 each side 60 lbs

bilateral low cable row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 #170

BW push ups - RI 2 minutes
1x12,14,16,18

low cable curl -
1x22 #120

cable push down - 
1x22 #120

treadmill - 
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/27.5 (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 173
MHR: 186

hip mobility

Pretty easy.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2-3 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5 w/ 205 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2 minutes
3x5 w/ 245 lbs (DOH, chalk)

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #235

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x25 seconds each side 

kettlebell conditioning - 40 lb KB used
12 swings
12 goblet squat
6 rounds
AHR: 160
MHR: 177


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2015)

Today -

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 2-3 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 2-3 minutes
6x3 +45 lbs (neutral grip)

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x35 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side 100 lbs

EZ bar curl (wider grip)- 
1x22 #60

OH EZ bar elbow extension - 
1x22 #60

treadmill:
varying speeds and intensities for 25 minutes

hip mobility

Ugh, feel like I might be coming down with something. Wasn't sure if I was just really tired or getting sick. Felt fine at gym. Great workout.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2015)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
4x2 365 lbs (DOH 1st rep, MG 2nd rep, every set)

DB Bulagarian squat - RI 3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #250

roll outs from knees - RI 2 minutes
3x13 BW

Tabata intervals:
BW squat
1st round, rest 2 minutes, 2nd round 
averaged 10 reps per interval on 1st round, and 13 reps per interval on 2nd round
AHR:157
MHR: 172

Bike:
1 minute at level 8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15 x2
RPM 60-75
AHR:163
MHR:179

Good stuff. Tired. Almost done with cut.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2015)

Yesterday - 

DB OHP - RI 2-3 minutes
3x4 each side 65 lbs

low cable bilateral row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 #180

BW push up - RI 2-3 minutes
1x14,16,18,20

explosive inverted row - RI 2 minutes
3x10 BW

arm shit

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 164
MHR: 175

hip mobility

I wanted to take today as a return to baseline measurement on the treadmill to see how much HR changed, but I am feeling a bit under the weather and I think that may have altered my HR.

Done with cut 12.5 week cut.

Results:
Starting abdominal circumference: 34.5"
Ending abdominal circumference: 32.25"
Total loss: 2.25"

Starting bodyweight: 195 lbs
Ending bodyweight: 181 lbs
Total bodyweight loss: 14 lbs

Good shit. I feel best around 180-185. I'm just not a big guy. Putting on and keeping on muscle is such a chore. If I eat normally and train regularly, my body weight tends to hover between 185-190.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2-3 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5 215 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 255 lbs (chalk, DOH)

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #250

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x30 seconds each side

kettlebell conditioning:
12 swings
12 goblet squat
40 lb KB used
RI - 60 seconds
7 round
AHR: 160
MHR: 180

Done. Good. Unilateral RDLs felt really really solid.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - RI 3 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5 w/ x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 3 minutes
6x3 +50 lbs (neutral grip)

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
5x40 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side w/ 110 lbs

EZ bar curl - 
1x22 w/ 65 lbs

EZ bar OH elbow extension - 
1x22 w/ 65 lbs

hip mobility

Done.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - RI 3 minutes
4x2 375 (mixed grip and belt on first 2 sets, DOH grip on 3rd set, and DOH grip on 1st rep of 4th rep, no belt on last 2 sets)

DB Bulgarian squats - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #265

roll outs from knees - RI 2 minutes between 1-2, and 3 minutes between 2-3
3x14 BW

bike:
1 minute level 8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16 x3
RPM between 60-70
AHR: 167
MHR: 182


Great session.

Wearing a PL belt on deadlifts doesn't seem to help anymore. In fact...it seems like it hinders my performance, because I feel I can't get my hips locked back as much through the 1st 1/4 of the rep.Wearing a belt used to be a tremendous help. Just not sure. I haven't used it in so long. Maybe I just need to train with it to get the benefit. 

Also on the deadlifts, I noticed my DOH grip actually improves as the sets progress, to a point. It must be my CNS activating more throughout the sets.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - RI 3 minutes
3x1 w/ 70 lbs left 
1x1,2x2 w/ 70 lbs right
1x5 each side w/ 65 lbs

It is extremely rare that I train one side more than another. Sometimes when I reach a really heavy weight on the OHP, my left side just won't work. I hit a certain part of the ROM, and my arm stops. So strange that I could do 5 reps with 65 with my left arm, but 70 lbs I couldn't muster more than 1. 

low cable bilateral row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 #190

BW push up - RI 2-3 minutes
1x16,18,20,22

explosive inverted row - RI 2 minutes
3x11

arm shit

treadmill:
varying speeds and inclines for 22 minutes
AHR: 165
MHR: 189

hip mobility.

Goods stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - RI 2-3 minutes
1x1,2,3,4,5 w/ 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 80 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 2-3 minutes
3x5 265 lbs

calf raise - RI 2 minutes
3x12 #265

side plank - RI 60 seconds
3x35 seconds each sid


kettlebell conditioning - 
12 swing
12 goblet squat
40 lb KB used
60 second RI
8 rounds
AHR: 163
MHR:  179

Good stuff. Front squats were tough, but form held well.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2015)

GODDAMIT fufu where are the nudez you promised me???


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
1x1 each side w/ x2 95 lbs

weighted chin up - RI 2-3 minutes
4x3 +55 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
3x45 seconds

unilateral DB row - RI 2 minutes
3x6 each side 120 lbs

EZ bar curl - 
1x22 w/ 70 lbs

EZ bar OH elbow extension -
1x22 w/ 70 lbs

elliptical - 
20 minutes
AHR: 153
MHR: 174

Done. Hit the wall on the DB bench press. It is weird. Sometimes a 5 lb increase is just too much. Last week I did a set of 5 w/ the 90's, but I couldn't do more than 1 rep with the 95's today, or even more than 1 set of 1 rep. Similar with the unilateral OHP this week, I could do 1x5 with the 65's, but not more than 1 rep with the 70's on the same day. It's alright though, I'm down to 180 lbs, which is very light for me. Naturally I expect a decrease in strength.


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2015)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1 315,365,375,385 (DOH, chalk)

DB Bulgarian squat - RI 3 minutes
3x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

calf raises - RI 2 minutes
3x10 #280

roll outs from knees - RI 3 minutes
2x15 BW

Bike:
1 minute level 8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17 x2

Good shit.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

low cable bilateral row - RI 2 minutes
5x8 #200

BW push up - 
1x40 (perfect form)

inverted row - 
2x12

arm shit

face pulls

Today's workout was weak. I scrapped the OHP because I was really weak in them, unusually weak. I was going to end this phase today anyway. I'm overtrained, and i haven't felt this over trained in quite a while. Taking a week off. I think the combo of a 10 lb weight cut and training intense conditioning in addition to weight lifting caused me to be overtrained. 

Decided to see my max PU max reps...was satisfied with 40.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2015)

also did 20 minutes on the treadmill today


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2015)

First day back after a week break.

I'm starting Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 program. I'm going back to a barbell bench press and barbell OHP, neither of which I have done in 3+ years. I'll see how far I can increase my strength with a slight caloric surplus/maintenance diet. As the program dictates, you have to start very light. I read the book, and I want to stick to it for at least a few 4 week cycles. I'm looking forward to doing something different. I'm relatively light right now at 180-185 lbs.

Today -

bench -
1x5 130,150,170 lbs

flat DB bench press - 
3x10 w/ x2 50 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x10 each side 90 lbs

plank circuit -
standard plank
left hip extended (l foot off ground)
right hip extended (r foot off ground)
right arm off ground
left arm off ground
5 seconds each
4 sets
then 1x30 seconds standard plank

face pull on adjustable cable machine - 
3x15 #37.5 (notch height where 6 is halfway obstructed)

cable push down -
3x10 #100

EZ bar curl wide grip -
3x10 w/ 50 lbs

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 155
MHR: 167

hip mobility

Good first day back. Barbell benching feels so strange, but it's fun getting back into it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2015)

Damn FuFu this journals like 9 years old! Are you terked like a Greek god yet???


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Damn FuFu this journals like 9 years old! Are you terked like a Greek god yet???



The term "Adonis-like" has been used when describing my physique....

But in reality, I'm nothing that special. I'm pretty lean at 180-185 and 6'. I've been bigger and stronger, but I train more on perfecting my technique and for fun these days. I'm gonna take this 5/3/1 program as far as I can  see if I can hit some new PRs. I really don't want to risk getting hurt in the weight room though. I'm going to take progression really slow and steady.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm hearing you bro. Too old for the extreme shit. I think it's really cool you're keeping this thread alive


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks broski. Weight lifting is the number 1 most consistent thing in my life...it gives me my mojo.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2015)

Today -

warm up

front squat -
1x5 155, 180
1x7 205 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x4 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

barbell RDL - (chalk, DOH)
3x10 w/ 185 lbs

leg press - 
3x12 w/ x2 90 lbs

HS seated calf raise - 
3x10 w/ x2 25 lbs

side plank w/ vertical press - RI 60 seconds
5x5 each side w/ 15 lbs 

bike - 
1 minute lvl 8,9,10,11,12,13
2 minute lvl 14,13,12,11,10,9,8
AHR: 154
MHR: 165

Done. Good stuff. Training is fun again.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

barbell OHP - 
1x5 100, 115, 130 lbs (wrist wraps, false grip)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +35 lbs (neutral grip)

unilateral KB OHP - 
2x8 each side 40 lbs

BW PU - 
2x15

low cable unilateral row - 
5x10 each side #70

half kneeling bottoms up KB press - 
2x5 each side w/ 15 lbs

overhead elbow extension - 
3x10 #80

alternating DB curl - 
3x10 each side x2 25 lbs

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/20 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 165
MHR: 177

hip mobility 

Great session. It's fun doing barbell OHP again.


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH on first 2 sets) [STARTED DOING DEADLIFTS WITH NO SHOES TRAINING SHORT FOOT POSTURE]
1x5 245, 280 lbs
1x10 320 lbs (more in tank)

Bulgarian squat - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

calf raises - 
2x10 #220
1x14 #220

static holds w/ DBs - RI 2 minutes
3x20 seconds w/ x2 120 lbs

roll out stuff - 
5 roll outs from standing till loss of spinal stability, then collapse
5 roll outs from standing till plank position, then back to initial position
10 roll outs from knees

bike - 
1 minute at level 8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15
5 minutes at level 8
AHR: 162
MHR: 174

Good shit. 5/3/1 is fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2015)

Today -

bench press - 
1x3 140, 160, 180 (my new bench mantra is tight legs, tight grip, and tight back)

flat DB bench press - 
3x12 w/ x2 55 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x10 each side w/ 95 lbs

5-way plank complex - 
standard plank
l hip extended
r hip extended
r arm off ground
l arm off ground
10 seconds each
4 sets
then 1 set of 1x35 seconds with standard plank

facepull - 
3x15 #42.5

cable push down -
3x10 #110

EZ bar curl (wide grip) -
3x10 w/ 55 lbs

hip mobility

t-spine mobility

treadmill -
speed/incline/duration
3.1/15/15 minutes

AHR: 164
MHR: 176

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat -
1x3 170, 190 lbs
1x5 215 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x4 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

barbell RDL - 
3x10 w/ 195 lbs (DOH, chalk)

leg press - 
3x12 w/ x2 95 lbs

HS seated calf raise -
2x10 w/ x2 30 lbs
1x14 w/ x2 30 lbs

t-spine mobility

side plank with vertical press - RI 60 seconds
5x5 each side w/ 20 lbs

bike - 
1 minutes level 8,9,10,11,12,13,14
2 minutes level 15,14,13,12,11,10,9,8
AHR: 159
MHR: 171


Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

barbell OHP - 
1x3 105, 120
1x5 135 lbs

weighted chin up -
3x3 +40 lbs (neutral grip)

unilateral KB OHP - 
3x9 each side w/ 40 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
5x10 each side #80

half kneeling bottoms up KB OHP - 
2x5 each side 20 lbs

OH elbow extension - 
3x10 #90

alternating DB curl - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

treadmill - 
speed/incline/duration
3.1/15/20 (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 167
MHR: 179

hip mobility (favoring prone external hip rotation stretch to supine, using gravity in the prone position makes it much more effective)
t-spine mobility


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2015)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x3 265, 300 (DOH)
1x10 340 lbs (belt, mixed grip)

Bulgarian squat -
3x10 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

calf raise - 
2x10 #235
1x14 #235

DB static holds - RI 2 minutes
3x25 seconds w/ x2 120 lbs

roll out work - RI 2 minutes
6 roll outs from feet till loss of anti-extension
6 roll outs from feet to plank position, then back
11 roll outs from knees

t-spine mobility

did bike and elliptical work

Good session. I'm tapering down my cardio work, especially when on the bike b/c it is just too much volume for my legs.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2015)

Yesterday -

warm up

bench press - 
1x5 150
1x3 170
1x2 190

flat DB bench press - 
3x12 w/ x2 60 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x10 each side w/ 100 lbs

4-way plank - RI 2 minutes
left hip extended
right hip extended
right arm off floor
left arm off floor
15 seconds per position, 10 seconds rest between positions
1x40 seconds standard plank

facepull - 
3x15 #47.5

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #120

EZ bar curl - wider grip
3x10 w/ 60 lbs

t-spine mobility

hip mobility

Done. I find aggressively externally rotating my shoulder and spreading the bar on the bench press makes my shoulders feel better.


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2015)

11/26/15

warm up

front squat -
1x5 180
1x3 205
1x4 230

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x4 each side w/ x2 80 lbs

barbell RDL - 
3x10 w/ 205 lbs (DOH)

leg press -
3x12 w/ x2 100 lbs

HS seated calf raise - 
2x10 w/ x2 35
1x12 w/ x2 35 

side plank w/ 30 lb KB held OH - 
5x15 seconds each side 

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.2/15/15 (not including warm up and cool down)

AHR: 167
MHR: 182

t-spine mobility


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2015)

Today -

warm up

barbell OHP - 
1x5 115
1x3 130
1x3 145 lbs

weighted chin up - (neutral grip)
3x3 +45 lbs

unilateral KB OHP - 
3x10 each side w/ 40 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
5x10 each side #90

half kneeling bottoms up KB press - 
5x1 each side w/ 30 lbs

alternating DB curl - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

OH cable elbow extension - 
3x10 #100

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 164
MHR: 174

hip mobility

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt really strong. I'm now getting in the groove of the barbell OHP again.


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2015)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (barefoot, MG, chalk, no belt)
1x5 280
1x3 320
1x10 355 

DB Bulgarian squat -
3x10 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise - 
2x10 #250
1x14 #250

roll out work - RI 2 minutes
roll out from feet till loss of anti-extension x7
roll out from feet till plank position, then back x7
roll out from knees x12

static holds - 
3x30 seconds w/ x2 120 lbs

elliptical -
15 minutes duration (not including cool down)
varied intensities 
AHR: 167
MHR: 180

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Deadlifts felt amazing. The set of 10 might have been a PR. I really like deadlifting barefoot. Interestingly, I find that wearing a belt now actually makes me deadlift worse, which is very strange. Using a belt used to help significantly. I've trained spinal stability very intently in the past couple years, and that might be why the belt isn't helping. I feel I can't get into the right pulling position with a belt. Idk, I feel it limits me getting in the right groove. Maybe I just need to learn how to use it again. It is so strange because slapping on the belt used to make a huge difference.

This was the last day of the first cycle of 5/3/1. Instead of deloading for a week, I'm just going to take 4-5 days off.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2015)

Was supposed to rest longer before I started the next training cycle, but I'll rest longer between days for the first week of this cycle. I just needed to get in the gym for my mind.

Today -

bench press - 
1x5 135
1x5 155
1x5 175

flat DB bench press - 
3x12 w/ x2 55 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x10 each side w/ 95 lbs

plank work - 
R arm off ground
L arm off ground
R leg off ground 
L leg off ground 
10 seconds each, 20 seconds between positions, 60 minutes between sets
2 minutes rest after 4-way planks, then 1x35 seconds standard plank

cable facepull - 
3x15 #42.5

cable pushdown -
3x10 #110

EZ bar curl (wider grip) -
3x10 w/ 55 lbs

hip mobility

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. No right shoulder pain when I do t-spine mobility and use good benching form aggressively using my lats and external shoulder rotators. When I get into the right groove, my right shoulder feels so great and my bench feels strong. On my last set, I didn't set-up properly and I had a tinge of pain on the 4th rep. I needed to get my upper back tighter and grip the bar harder before lifting the weight off the rack. My bench is really low right now, but as I mentioned earlier, I stopped doing barbell benching for over 3 years and I am just now getting back into it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2015)

I forgot to log this from yesterday's workout:

treadmil:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 167
MHR: 179


----------



## HTBmuscles (Dec 6, 2015)

Great, will be waiting for updates.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x5 165, 190
1x6 215

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

barbell RDL - 
3x10 w/ 195 lbs (DOH)

leg press - 
3x12 w/ x2 95 lbs

hammer strength seated calf raise - 
2x10 w/ x2 30 lbs
1x15 w/ x2 30 lbs

side plank holding KB OH well abducted upper hip - (this caused some near-cramps in my tfl and glute med, Pigeon stretch helped between sets)
5x10 seconds each side w/ 15 lb KB

t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2015)

Today -

warm up

barbell OHP - 
1x5 105, 120, 135 lbs (wrist wraps)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +40 lbs (neutral grip)

DB unilateral OHP - 
3x8 each side w/ 45 lbs

low cable unilateral row -
5x10 each side #80

half kneeling bottoms up KB OHP - RI 60 seconds
5x1 each side w/ 30 lbs (extending t-spine is a great cue for me with this exercise)

overhead elbow extension - 
3x10 #90

alternating DB curl - 
3x10 w/ x2 30 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3/15/15 (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 159
MHR: 169

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2015)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk)
1x5 250, 290
1x11 330 lbs (more left in tank)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

calf raise - 
2x10 #235
1x14 #235

static hold - RI 2 minutes
3x25 seconds w/ x2 120 lbs

roll out work - RI 2 minutes
x5 RO from standing till loss of anti-extension, then collapse
x5 RO from standing to ~4 inches past plank position, then back
1x10 RO from knees

15 minutes on elliptical, varying intensity - 
AHR: 160
MHR: 180

t-spine mobility

Deadlift warm up sets felt a little off, but the working sets felt fucking fantastic, especially the last one.


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2015)

Today -

warm up

barbell bench press - 
1x3 145, 165, 185

flat DB bench press - 
3x12 w/ x2 60 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x10 each side 100 lbs

plank work:
R arm off ground
L arm off ground
R leg off ground
L leg off ground
12.5 seconds each position, cycled through 4 times with 27.5 seconds rest between positions
2 minutes rest after 10 sets of positional work, then 1x40 seconds of a standard plank

cable facepull - 
3x15 #47.5

cable pushdown -
3x10 #120

EZ bar curl - 
3x10 w/ 60 lbs

treadmill:
3.0/15/15 (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 164
MHR: 175

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. The last bench press set felt very in the groove and strong. I pulled my scaps back and down very well, and kept them there through the duration of the set. Getting and keeping my scaps back w/external shoulder rotation seems to be the best form cue for me in the bench press right now, along with gripping the bar as hard as possible.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 13, 2015)

Oops, that really sounds great! u deserve a good body shape.


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2015)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
1x3 175, 200, 225 lbs (tweaked back)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 w/ x2 80 lbs

barbell RDL - 
3x10 w/ 205 lbs

leg press - 
3x12 w/ x2 100 lbs

HS seated calf raise - 
2x10 w/ x2 35 lbs
1x15 w/ x2 35 lbs

side plank with KB OH and abducted hip -
5x10 seconds each side w/ 20 lbs

treadmill:
varying incline and intensity
AHR: 145
MHR: 169

t-spine mobility

I tweaked my lower back on the last set of front squats. I don't know exactly what happened. I took a really long rest interval before 225, got really psyched, went for it, and when I unracked the weight/initially descended, my back went from really tense, to really loose, to really tense, and in that sudden loss of tension, I feel like threw my back out a little. I've done this exact thing a couple times in the past couple years doing front squats and kettlebell swings. I think I was too vigorous in unracking the weight or something and I bounced around too much or something, causing my back to get too loose. The good thing is, when I fucked up my back with KB swings, I was severely limited in my movement for several days. My back is definitely feeling something, but I can move around pretty well. I shouldn't have gone for the set, but I wanted to do the minimal reps required by my program. I felt fine enough to finish the workout. My back only felt mildly uncomfortable a few short moments during the leg press. I need to be more careful when unracking weights when I'm pumped up. 

What sucks is that I was really in the groove on the front squats. I was expecting 5-6 reps with 225. 

I think my back will recover quickly.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

barbell OHP - (ring fingers on smooth rings of barbell)
1x3 110, 125, 140 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +45 lbs (neutral grip)

DB unilateral OHP - 
3x9 each side w/ 45 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
5x10 each side #90

half kneeling BU KB OHP - 
4x2 each side w/ 30 lbs (extending T-spine is a great cue for me, as well as pushing away with front foot while also pushing away with back foot, getting a huge breath in and gripping as hard as possible is very helpful)

overhead elbow extension - 
3x10 #100

alternating DB curl -
3x10 w/ x2 35 lbs

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 (not including warm up and cool down)
AHR: 161
MHR: 170

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good workout. OHP felt very solid. Back is feeling a lot better, but it isn't 100%. I think I'll be good for deadlifts on Saturday.


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, no belt, barefoot)
1x3 270, 310 lbs
1x11 345 lbs (more in the tank)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise - 
2x10 #250
1x13 #250

roll out work - RI 2 minutes
x6 from standing till loss of anti-extension
x6 from standing to ~4 inches past plank and back
x11 from knees to full extension and back

static holds - 
3x30 seconds w/ x2 120 lbs

elliptical -
increasing intensity for 12 minutes, then 3 minutes of moderate intensity
didn't record HR

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Deadlifts felt so good. I love ripping that last set for high reps. I had absolutely no back-pain.


----------



## Sytic (Dec 21, 2015)

What happened to your back dude?


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2015)

Today - 

bench press - (ring fingers on smooth rings)
1x5 155 lbs
1x3 175 lbs
1x2 195 lbs

flat DB bench press - (some asshole broke one of the 65's, moved up to 70's instead)
1x8,9,10 w/ x2 70 lbs 

unilateral DB row - 
4x10 each side 110 lbs

plank work - 
r arm off ground
l arm off ground
r leg off ground
l leg off ground
15 seconds each position, 30 seconds rest between positions, cycle through x4
rest 3 minutes
1x45 seconds standard plank

cable facepulls - 
3x15 #52.5

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #130

EZ bar curl - wider grip
3x10 w/ 65 lbs

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
didn't take HR info

Awesome session. While my barbell benching strength sucks, my technique felt really good today, best it has felt since I started with 5/3/1 a couple months ago. The 2nd rep on the last bench set was tough, but I stayed in the groove very well. Pulling my shoulders back and focusing on actively pulling them back and loading the bar into the lats continuously while gripping the bar as hard as possible is really helping my technique. 

Some asshole broke one of the 65's. That fucking pisses me off. These tough-guy wannabe fucktards throwing light weight to look "alpha". I hate to see people disrespect gym equipment and ruin it for everyone. I get so close to reprimanding those assholes, but the gym is a drama-free area for me and I don't want to make enemies in a place where I go to improve myself and clear my mind.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2015)

Sytic said:


> What happened to your back dude?



Setting up in the front squat carelessly, it was completely avoidable.


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2015)

Today -

front squat - 
1x5 190 lbs
1x3 215 lbs
1x2 240 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 85 lbs

barbell RDL -
3x10 215 lbs (DOH, chalk) (externally rotating and getting shoulder blades back and down is a good cue. also externally rotating hips)

leg press - 
3x12 w/ x2 105 lbs

HS seated calf raise - 
3x10 w/ x2 40 lbs

side plank holding KB OH and abducted upper hip - 
5x10 seconds each side w/ 30 lbs (i can hold my hip at greater abduction now. it used to cramp, or almost cramp, at any abduction)

Awesome session. Front squats had zero back pain. I really focused on setting up carefully and stiffly. I feel trashed though, shitty sleep last two nights.


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 24, 2015)

Awesome! Great log for almost 10 years!!


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2015)

bubble789 said:


> Awesome! Great log for almost 10 years!!



gracias


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2015)

Today - 

warm up

barbell OHP - 
1x5 120
1x3 135
1x1 150 (super solid rep, had more in the tank, but decided to leave room to progress)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +50 lbs (neutral grip)

DB unilateral OHP - 
2x10 each side w/ 45 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
3x10 each side #100

half kneeling bottoms up KB unilateral OHP - that's a mouthful
2x3 each side w/ 30 lbs

overhead elbow extension - 
2x10 #110 

alternating DB curl - 
2x10 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. I cut back on some of the volume bc I had a time constraint. The beauty of 5/3/1 is that you can forgo the accessory work if necessary. Slight momentary tweak in my right shoulder when doing the BU pressing, needed to extend my t-spine and pack the scap better. No residual pain.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2015)

First day back of new 5/3/1 cycle (3rd one since I started the program)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x5 140, 160, 180 (no shoulder pain, last rep of last set was a grind, but I was solid in the groove, my bench technique is really coming together, I was really able to load up the lats on the eccentric today)

flat DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x6 each side 100 lbs

plank work - 
r arm up
l arm up
r leg up
l leg up
12.5 seconds each position, 30 seconds rest between, 3 rounds
3 minutes rest, then 1x40 second standard plank

cable face pull - 
3x15 #47.5

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #120

EZ bar curl - 
3x10 w/ 60 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2016)

Today - 

warm up 

front squat -
1x5 170, 195, 220 (form was spot on today)

unilateral DB RDL -
3x3 each side w/ x2 80 lbs (as usual, getting the groove back when a new phase starts is a bit difficult, but the sets get easier as they go on. The strength is there, but the technique on these demands a lot)

barbell RDL - 
3x8 w/ 205 lbs (neck packed, scaps back and down, hips back, load the heels, hips through at the top. I'm really perfecting my form on these.)

leg press - 
3x12 w/ x2 100 lbs

hammer strength seated calf raise - 
2x10 w/ x2 35 lbs
1x12 w/ x2 35 lbs

side plank w/ KB OH and upper hip adbucted -
4x10 seconds each side w/ 20 lbs KB (form is getting better, stability is increasing)

elliptical:
15 minutes of various intensity (not including cool down)
AHR: 159
MHR: 171

Done. Awesome session. This quote by Pavel has really been stuck in my head. "Have confidence in your strength." Basically the context of the quote is, when you hit a sticking point, don't compensate at other joints the get the weight up. Rather, grind through, maintaining the correct position. Get the weight up with correct positioning slowly (sometimes very slowly), rather than up quickly with compromised form. I've always followed this fundamental idea, but at times I find I'll compromise form a bit, especially at high rep sets. I'm being very mindful to embrace my sticking points. It isn't that my form ever became dangerous, but I sometimes let things get a little looser on higher rep sets when the weight is lighter. Interestingly, I've always treated specific warm up sets as if the weight was very heavy, but sometimes my accessory work stuff gets a little loose.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

barbell OHP - 
1x5 110, 125, 140 

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +45 lbs

DB unilateral OHP - 
2x8 each side 50 lbs 

low cable unilateral row - 
5x10 each side #90

half kneeling bottoms up KB OH - 
tried using the 40 lb, too heavy, almost completed concentric portion on either side
3x1 each side w/ 30 lb KB (3 second hold at bottom, 3 seconds concentric, 3 second hold at top, 3 second eccentric)

forgot to do arm work

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

treadmill - 
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 (not including warm up or cool down)
AHR: 159
MHR: 169

Done. Awesome session. Last set of OH was tough. On the last rep of the last set, I wavered a bit in the hips and lower back halfway up, but then I locked out the glutes, tightened my core, and really powered the bar up in the groove really well. NO SHOULDER PAIN ON BARBELL OHP. A couple right shoudler moderate tweaks on the unilateral pressing....haven't had that in a while.

The bottoms up core work is getting more difficult. When I started with it, I was using light weight and primarily working on technique. Now that the weight is heavier, I think I need to move it closer to the beginning of the workout.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift -
1x5 255, 290, 335 (way more left in tank on last set, but held back to minimum reps b/c I'll be moving a bunch of stuff tomorrow)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x8 each side x2 40 lbs

calf raise - 
2x10 #250
1x12 #250

roll out work - RI 2 minutes
6 from standing till loss of anti-extension (getting noticeably better at these)
6 from standing till ~4 inches past plank, then back
11 from knees

static holds - RI 2 minutes
2x30 seconds w/ x2 120 lbs

elliptical - 
16 minutes, various intensity
AHR: 157
MHR: 173

t-spine mobility

Really solid stuff. I've been cutting back a bit on the accessory work, now that load is slowly building up through the phases.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2016)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x3 150, 170, 190 (last rep of last set was a grind, but stayed in the groove. 1st set I was off-kilter. I was kind of rushing this workout, so my focus was lesser, resulting in lesser technique)

flat DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x6 each side 110 lbs

plank work - 
r arm off ground
l arm off
r leg off
l leg off
15 seconds each position, 30 seconds between each position, 3 rounds
3 minutes rest, then 1x45 seconds standard plank

cable facepull - 
3x15 #52.5

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #130

EZ bar curl - (wider grip)
3x10 w/ 65 lbs

treadmill - 
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)
didn't take HR info

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Done. Very good session considering it was rushed. Benching is still coming along, but using the barbell after such a layoff is still a bit awkward. My barbell bench press is shitttt. Still, I'm more focused on good form, healthy joints, and slow progressions. It'll get up there, eventually. It's funny bc I can press the 100 lb DB's, but I can't press 225 yet. I've seen guys who can rep out 225, but can't press the 100's.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x3 180, 210, 235 lbs (good solid form)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 85 lbs (I'll only do 2 sets of these from here on out, instead of 3. Form today was super solid. Weight is feeling heavy, but I still feel very comfortable with the movement.) 

barbell RDL - 
3x8 215 lbs (I've really locked in form on these. Lock down upper back, push the hips back and load the heels)

leg press - 
3x12 w/ x2 105 lbs

hammer strength seated calf raise - 
3x10 w/ x2 40 lbs

side plank holding KB OH and abducted upper hip - 
4x10 seconds each side w/ 30 lb KB (I've hit another level with these, I am really setting up well and locking comfortably into the form. Maybe I'll start doing Turkish get ups again.)

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. I love weightlifting.


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2016)

Today - 

barbell OHP - 
1x3 115, 130, 145 (last rep of last set was quite a grind, but I stuck with the groove and just powered through)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +50 lbs (these felt really strong and relatively easy)

DB unilateral OHP - 
2x9 each side 50 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
4x10 each side #100

half kneeling bottoms up KB OHP - 
1x3 each side w/ 30 lbs and 5 second hold at bottom and top, with 5 second eccentric

alternating DB curl - 
2x8 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

cable OH extension - 
3x10 #110 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

I've been getting a slight lack of sleep this entire week (which was very busy). It was catching up with me yesterday and today. However, I felt great in the gym. I'm really loving doing the barbell OHP again.


----------



## fufu (Jan 15, 2016)

My body weight is 180 lbs-182 lbs...I've been trying to eat a lot without force feeding. I'm feeling very strong for my weight, probably the strongest I've been at this weight. Ugh, it seems like force feeding will be necessary to put on weight bc I've been maintaining for ~4 months now. I've been trying to put on weight slowly during these months. I'm in my late 20's, so ultimately I'm grateful I can still eat like a maniac and stay lean.

My diet in the past 6 months as been the best it's ever been...most vegetables ever, least amount of sugar ever, lots of whole foods, and I've really moderated my saturated fats well.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2016)

Today -

warm up

deadlift -
1x3 275, 315 (DOH)
1x5 355 (way more left in tank, 1st rep DOH, rest MG)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x8 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

calf raise -
3x10 #265

roll out work - 
7 reps standing till loss of anti-extension (continuing to get better at these, might shift to doing the last bit on knees, then rolling back onto feet off knees as best I can)
7 reps standing till plank and back
12 reps from knees

static hold - 
2x35 seconds w/ x2 120 lbs

elliptical - 
12.5 minutes, varying intensity

t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Felt a little under the weather. Kept things easy, didn't push it on the deadlifts, but I will next week.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2016)

Today - 

bench press - 
1x5 160 lbs
1x3 180 lbs
1x1 200 lbs (went up very smooth and much easier than expected. Definitely had at least one more in the tank. I fell out of the groove on the way down a bit (didn't lower the bar low enough loading the lats), but the rep was super solid regardless. No shoulder pain!)

flat DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x6 each side 120 lbs

plank work - 
r arm off ground
l arm off
r foot off
l foot off
17.5 seconds each position, 42.5 seconds of rest between positions, 3 rounds
Forgot to do 1x50 second standard plank afterward like planned

cable facepull - 
3x15 #57.5 

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #140

EZ bar curl (wider grip) - 
3x10 w/ 70 lbs

treadmill - 
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 (not including warm up and cool down)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Today was one of those sessions where everything felt on and strong. Lots of fun. I was very surprised how easily 200 went up on the bench press. Last phase 195x1 went up real slow and grindingly.


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x5 195 lbs
1x3 220 lbs
2x1 245 lbs (first set was really good, but tipped slightly forward coming up from the hole (heels never came off ground though) I locked back into the groove quickly and finished the rep strong and smooth. I did a second set to nail the rep with perfect form, and I did.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 90 lbs (form was spot on with these. Sometimes the heavier the weight, the easier it is to stay in the groove for some reason. I feel the heavy weight really nails my feet into the ground)

barbell RDL -
3x8 w/ 225 lbs DOH grip (this is my favorite hip dominant assistance exercise)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 110 lbs

hammer strength seated calf raise - 
3x10 w/ x2 45 lbs *PR* (only a PR because I started with these for the first time ever a few months ago)

side plank holding KB overhead and abducted upper hip -
4x10 seconds each side w/ 40 lbs

elliptical for 12 minutes

t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

overhead press - 
1x5 125 lbs
1x3 140 lbs
1x1 155 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +55 lbs

DB unilateral OHP - 
2x10 each side 50 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
4x10 each side #110

shoulders too fatigued to do BUKBOHP

cable overhead elbow extension -
3x10 w/ #120

alternating DB curl - 
1x8 each side x2 45 lbs
1x6 each side x2 45 lbs

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.0/15/15 (not including warm up and cool down)
didn't take HR info

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. One more session in this phase before I take a break.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x5 295 lbs (DOH)
1x3 335 lbs (DOH)
1x8 375 lbs (1st rep DOH, then MG)(took the reps as far as I could with solid and non-grinding reps)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x8 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

calf raise -
3x10 #280

roll out work - 
1x8 from feet till loss of anti-extension
1x8 from feet till ~4 inches past plank position, then back
1x13 from knees 

static holds - 
2x40 seconds w/ x2 120 lbs

t-spine mobility
right shoudlder internal rotation mobility

I felt off today, but had a good session anyway. I couldn't quite get in the groove on deadlifts. Form was still good, but not great. 

I realized that internal rotation on my right shoulder is pretty limited, starting to work on it. 

I am off for a good 4-5 days. Just finished my third phase of 5/3/1.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - (no shoulder pain, today was the strongest and most technique proficient session I've had since I started benching again. I was getting into the groove naturally, as opposed to fighting to stay in the groove, and this is making my bench stronger because I'm not straining to keep the bar path correct. The motor pattern is developing well. My right shoulder feels the most opened up its been all year, as a result of t-spine mobility work mainly.) 
1x5 145, 165, 185

flat DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 110 lbs

plank work - 
r arm off ground
l arm off ground
r foot off ground
l foot off ground
15 seconds each position, 30 seconds rest between positions, 3 cycles
rest for 3 minutes --> 1x45 seconds standard plank

cable facepull - 
3x15 #52.5

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #130

EZ bar curl - 
3x10 #65 

treadmill: 
speed/incline/duration
2.5/15/18 minutes (not including warm up and cool down)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. I feel well recovered after the 5 days off.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x5 175, 205, 230 lbs (last set I had to call upon to rage gods, and it was still a grind. Form was...acceptable, but barely. Full ROM, but I knees coming in a bit and T-spine caving forward a bit. )

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 w/ x2 85 lbs (wow these are getting much easier than they used to be. They are tough as fuck, but I don't have to fight to stay in the groove like I used to. I think I am getting better at the set up. This lift is all about set up. If you don't position well before you descend, things can get sketchy quick. I do really like these because they are almost impossible to do with bad form)

barbell RDL - 
3x8 w/ 215 lbs (easy)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 105 lbs

HS seated calf raise - 
3x10 w/ x2 45 lbs

standard plank w/ 30 lb KB OH and abducted upper hip- 
4x10 seconds each side (I stretch my lateral hips out between sets, as my abductors often feel like they are on the verge of cramping for the first set. Stretching helps significantly)

15 minutes on elliptical 

Good session. Front squats were tough. I was a little concerned how tough they were, but I realize that for my BW I am perhaps the strongest I've been. I'm only 180 lbs at 6' tall, which is not big. I am eating a lot, but I am done with frequent force feeding. I hate feeling bloated all the time. IDK...it seems like my body wants to stay at 180. I've been as heavy as 215, but that takes so much fucking eating, and I am done with that shit. Money, time, feel like shit, food stops being enjoyable, it's not worth it. I'd like to slowly put on weight at around a pound a month, but it's tough. It all comes down to eating more calories, and I'm not eating enough.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2016)

Today -

warm up

barbell OHP - 
1x5 115, 130, 145 lbs (experimented with belt on last set, but it didn't offer any assistance because I didn't tighten it up enough. last set was a GRIND. I stopped at the my sticking point for like 3 seconds before it started moving again(just at the level at the top of the head). I was a little sloppy in my form. I didn't over-arch or use leg drive, but I kept letting the weight tip slightly to the right side. I also was using a bar with different markings, so I couldn't lock into my usual positioning exactly)

weighted chin up - (neutral grip)
3x3 +50 lbs

DB OHP - 
2x8 each side w/ 55 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
4x10 each side #100

roll outs on feet to wall - 
I rolled out until the wheel hit the wall, I'd pause, then roll back. I started with a very small ROM (not even to plank position), and slowly increased the ROM each rep by stepping back a little. I'm using this technique to build comfort rolling out further from the feet. I need a way to progress gradually from a plank position to a more extended position. It's too hard to roll significantly past the plank position while reeling the wheel back in.)
I did a couple sets of about 8 reps each. I just stop when I get the point where I lose anti-extension. 

alternating DB curls -
3x6 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

overhead elbow extension -
3x10 

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
2.8/15/15 (not including warm up and cool down)

hip mobility

t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Everything felt really strong and relatively easy, except for the last set of the OHP. The first 4 reps required a lot of focus and determination, but they weren't necessarily hard, but the last rep was. That is how it seems to work on the barbell OHP. Reps go smoothly and then immediately become a grind.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (no shoes)
1x5 265, 305 lbs (DOH, no belt)
1x10 345 lbs (MG, belt at mid abdomen)
my next cue to focus on with the DL is spreading the feet and using leg drive to drive HARD off the ground at the start

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 w/ x2 45 lbs

standing calf raise machine -
3x10 #12

roll out work - 
7 standing roll out till loss of anti-extension
7 standing roll out to plank, hold 1 second, then back 
12 from knees

DB static holds - 
2x30 seconds w/ x2 125 lbs

Done. Good stuff. Deadlifts felt great. Moved temporarily, and I'm training at my old favorite gym. No more bent barbells and limited dumb bells.


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - (used silver York bar, I put my pinkies on the rings. This bar's rings are a bit different than I am used to, so I had to shift my hand position. Pinkies on rings is solid.)
1x3 155, 175 lbs
1x0 195 lbs (I am benching in a power rack, and the bench is free standing and needs to be positioned on its own within the rack. Everything about the set up is different than I am used to. Overall, the power rack will be better, but I had to keep adjusting things so I could position myself correctly for the bench press. On this set, I had trouble getting a good position relative to the catch, and I hit the catch on the on the way down during the 1st rep. I re-racked it and rested a minute before trying again.) 
1x2 195 lbs (I hit the catch again, this time in the 2nd rep. I was struggling/losing the groove. I racked the weight.)
1x3 195 lbs (I did this set after re-positioning the bench and really figuring out where I would need to position myself to not hit the catch during the groove. I rested 5 minutes before doing it. I hit my required reps. Little tilty, but overall good form.)
I NEED TO POSITION THE EDGE OF THE HEAD OF THE BENCH WITH THE EDGE OF THE SAFETY PINS

flat DB bench press -
2x6 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side w/ 115 lbs

plank work - 
r arm off ground
l arm off
r foot off
l foot off
17.5 seconds each position, 42.5 seconds rest between positions, 3 rounds
3 minutes rest --> 1x50 second standard plank

cable facepull - 
3x15 #140 (forgot to see what height I put the pulley at, but it was around neck height)

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #140 

straight bar curl - 
3x10 w/ 70 lbs

treadmill:
speed/duration/incline
3.0/15/15 (not including warm up or cool down)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Great session. Benching was a learning experience. I really like that I can use the power rack so I don't need to worry about a spot.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2016)

Yesterday - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x3 190, 215, 245 (last set went easier than expected, knees were buckling momentarily at the sticking point about half-way up.)
DOING OVERHEAD SQUATS WITH A LIGHT RESISTANCE BAND IS A GREAT T-SPINE MOBILIZER TO DO BETWEEN SETS OF FRONT SQUATS
I want to remember to do these consistently

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 w/ x2 90 lbs

barbell RDL - (chalk, DOH)
3x8 w/ 225 lbs

leg press - (back support at the most reclined position, used LP in front of fire extinguisher)
2x12 w/ x2 110 lbs

HS seated calf raise - 
3x10 w/ x2 50 lbs

side plank holding 40 lb KB OH and upper hip abducted - 
4x10 seconds each side

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.5/5/15 (not including warm up and cool down)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2016)

Today -

warm up

barbell OHP - 
1x3 120, 135, 150 (belt at 5th notch and mid-belly on all sets)
Last rep of last set was tough, but easier than expected. I only got stuck at my sticking point (barbell at level with top of head) for a second, and I carried through with good speed for most of the rep. This rep was easier than the grind that was the last rep of the last set from last week)

weighted chin up - (neutral grip)
3x3 +55 lbs (these are getting tougher)

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x9 w/ 55 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
4x10 each side #110

roll out work, standing till I make contact with wall, and back - 
progressively did reps with more extension until I couldn't maintain anti-extension, did 2 sets and about 24 reps total

alternating DB curl - 
2x6 each side w/ x2 45

OH cable elbow extension - 
2x10 #130

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
slowly progressed from 2.5 --> 3.0/15/15 (not including warm up and cool down)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility


OHP felt very strong. I think the belt helps.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2016)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x3 285, 325
1x10 365 lbs (mixed grip, belt at mid-belly, 5th notch) (had more left in tank, last rep was snappy and in the groove) (this might be a 10 rep PR on the deadlift, not sure)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #13

roll out work - 
8 standing till loss of anti-extension
8 to plank and back (these are feeling noticably more comfortable, easier, and in the groove on the way back)
13 from knees

static holds - 
2x35 seconds w/ x2 125 lbs

treadmill:
speed/incline/duration
3.5/15/10 (not including warm up and cooldown)

Good stuff. Deadlifts felt fantastic. Knees out spreading the floor, and big leg drive off the bottom are good cues for me right now.


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x5 165
1x3 185
1x2 205 lbs (2nd rep was a bit of a grind, but it was in the groove, and a very confident rep)

flat DB bench press - 
2x6 w/ x2 85 lbs (started wearing wrist wraps on these, these were tougher than expected)

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 120 lbs

plank work - 
r arm off ground
l arm off
r foot off
l foot off
20 seconds each position, 40 seconds rest between positions, x3 cycles *PR* (20 seconds is a PR)
forgot to do the long set of a standard plank after these, oh well, it was less important

cable facepull - 
3x15 #150

straight bar curl - 
3x10 w/ 75 lbs

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #150

treadmill:
2.5-3.0/15/15 (not including warm up and cool down)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Benching felt great.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - (started using my old knees sleeves)
1x5 205
1x3 230
1x1 250 (accidentally thought 250 was the weight of my last set)
1x1 255 (good rep. at the sticking point, my weight shifted onto my forefoot (feet kept flat pretty sure), and I immediately adjusted the weight back through the feet, and grinding out the rep in the groove)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 95 lbs *PR* (first set was a bit off and frustrating, but the 2nd set was super solid. these fucking unilateral RDLs sap my energy so much)

barbell RDL - 
3x8 w/ 235 lbs (chalk, DOH, business as usual)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 115 lbs

hammer strength seated calf raise - 
3x10 w/ x2 55 lbs (I am going to go back to lighter weights on these next phase, and start doing sets of 12 instead of 10)

messed with side planks but I felt so fatigued and my right shoulder was giving me issues, so I canned these.

Good stuff. I did have some trouble getting in the groove on the squats. I just felt kind of awkward today and I was overthinking my technique.

I did set a solid strength PR today, something that is rare these days. I am proud of that.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2016)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x5 305 lbs
1x3 345 lbs
1x12 385 lbs *PR*

DB Bulgarian squat - 
2x6 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #14

roll out work - 
1x14 from knees

static hold - 
2x40 seconds w/ x2 125 lbs

t-spine mobility

Cut down volume, very busy day. 

Awesome session. Deadlifts felt fucking fantastic. First doing any kind of PR in the deadlift in a while. 

Here is the video:


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
1x5 130 lbs
1x1 145 lbs (was supposed to do 3 reps, but this rep was such a grind, I didn't even attempt another rep. Here was the issue: I was OHPing in a rack instead of cleaning the weight. I really don't like unracking it in the pressing position and pressing it dead from the bottom, it is like benching off the bottom with dead weight. 
1xmiss 160 lbs ( I cleaned the weight this time. I got it an inch or so above the head, and grinded it for about 4 seconds, but it was a no good. I maintained perfect positioning, but I just didn't have the strength.)
This was the first time I've missed the required reps in 5/3/1, the new racking position messed with me. That one rep at 145 killed me. I think that doing 3 reps after cleaning 145 would have been easier than doing the 1 rep unracking in the pressing position. I was not expecting the potential of missing any reps today.
ALSO, I fucked with my program by switching my OHP day AFTER my deadlift day, which I never do. I did it for a variety of reasons. It helped me be stronger on my deadlift day, but hurt my OHP day (today) because it made me wait an extra few days before doing my OHP (it was 14 days between OHP days instead of 10). I think lack of frequency was an issue. Lessons learned.

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +60 lbs

unilateral OHP - 
2x10 each side w/ 55 lbs

unilateral low cable row - 
3x10 each side #120

roll out work - 
using wall to doing roll outs from feet and back progressively greater ROM
1x10 roll out to far plank (pause at plank for 1-2 seconds) (extend into plantar flexion position in plank, these felt really solid)

alternating DB curl - 
1x6 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

cable OHEE - 
1x5 #140, #130, #120, #110

hip mobility
t-spine mobility (my t-spine extension has been great recently)


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2016)

First day back after a 5 day break. This is my 5th cycle of 5/3/1.

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x5 150, 170, 190 (last few reps on last set were tough, but in the groove, and carried consistent speed throughout the reps)

flat DB bench pres - 
2x6 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 115 lbs

plank work - 
right arm off ground
left arm off
right foot off
left foot off
20 seconds each position, 60 seconds rest between positions, 2 rounds

cable facepull -
3x15 #140

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #140

straight bar curl - 
3x10 w/ 70 lbs

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Good stuff. Benching felt very solid. I'm starting to not feel like a complete pussy on the bench press. My bench strength isn't great, but at least it's not bad.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x5 182, 212, 236 (odd weights because I am using KG plates for consistency of load on the front squat, as there are many different brands of 45's)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 w/ x2 90 lbs (these felt so in the groove and strong, felt awesome)

barbell RDL - 
3x8 w/ 225 lbs 

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 110 lbs

seated calf raise - 
3x12 w/ x2 25 lbs

side plank with OH KB and abducted upper hip -
3x10 seconds each side w/ 25 lbs (will increase in 5 seconds duration, not load)

treadmill

t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Front squats felt really good. Been having some moderate lateral L hip pain because of a tight TFL issue/something rubbing against the head of the femur during squatting. Been an issue for a while, but only really bothers me one a few reps. Last set of front squats was tough, last rep on that set I tipped a bit forward at my sticking point (half way up), but I correctly well. I know I could have avoided the tipping at all with more mindfulness of staying in the groove (I should remember to prepare for that tipping feeling when the reps get tough, and just grind out the groove).


----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
1x5 115, 130, 145 (no belt) (last rep of last set, mild grind, bit of arching on top 1/3 of rep, easier than last set of 5 with 145, and I didn't even wear a belt this time)

weighted chin up - (neutral grip)
3x3 +55 lbs

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x6 each side w/ 60 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
3x10 each side #110

roll out to wall - 
16 reps increasing in ROM, definitely a PR on these, feeling noticeably more stable and stronger 

alternating DB curl - 
3x5 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

overhead elbow extension - 
3x12 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. A little rushed, but got everything in. I'm repeating the last 5/3/1 cycle on OHP (due to failing week 3 of last phase), but only OHP, I'm progressing everything else. The sets of 5 definitely felt easier than they did last time.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x5 275, 315 (DOH)
1x10 355 (MG, belt mid-belly, notch 5)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #13

roll out work - 
roll outs to plantarflexed plank and back x7
roll outs from knees x13

static holds -
2x30 seconds w/ x2 130 lbs

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Still focusing on big leg drive off the bottom in deadlifts.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x3 160, 180, 200 lbs (last set was closest to perfect my bench form has been since I started 531, also, the last rep of the last set was the easiest last rep of last set I've done since starting 531. I find that I can now get into a position much faster, which helps me mentally. Taking too much time to get a good arch and grip mellows out the intensity a bit. I find that my leg drive was the best it's been. To get a good arch and tight foot position, I have my ass up right before unracking, and the moment jsut before I unrack, I wedge my ass back onto the bench and then unrack the one in a single movement, I then pull the weight down over my upper belly with my lats before the descent. Benching really felt on point today. No right shoulder discomfort.)

flat DB bench press - 
2x6 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side w/ 120 lbs

plank work - 
r arm off ground
l arm off
r foot off
l foot off
22.5 seconds each position, 60 seconds between positions, 2 rounds

cable facepull - 
3x15 #150

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #150

straight bar curl - 
3x10 w/ 75 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Felt so good.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat
1x3 197, 226, 251 (first 2 reps of last set were SOLID, great upright positions and weight through feet. on last set, dipped forward a bit onto forefoot (not sure if heel came up a little), but then quickly righted myself and finished strong in the groove, it was a bit of a grind, but I felt confident about it.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 95 lbs (these went well, but damn they are tough. this matches my PR)

barbell RDL - 
3x8 w/ 235 lbs

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 115 lbs

seated calf raise - 
3x12 w/ x2 30 lbs


side plank with KB OH and abducted upper hip - 
3x15 seconds each side w/ 25 lbs

Good session. 

t-spine mobility
hip mobility


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
1x3 120, 135, 150 (last set was really solid, no grinding on last rep) (belt on last set, 5th notch, mid belly)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +60 lbs

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x7 each side w/ 60 lbs

roll out work - 
progressively increasing ROM, from standing and back

alternating DB curl - 
3x5 w/ x2 50 lbs

unilateral low cable row - 
4x10 each side #120

OH elbow extension - 
1x12 #110
2x12 #120

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt strong.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2016)

Yesterday - 

deadlift - 
1x3 295, 335 (no belt, DOH)
1x8 375 lbs (belt, chalk, mg)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #14

roll out work -
from feet to plantar flexed far plant x8
from knees x14

static holds -
2x35 seconds w/ x2 130 lbs

Good workout. Deadlifts felt off. Form was fine and safe, but I just didn't feel quite in the groove or mentally there. I had to take a silly group exercise class the day before and that fatigued my legs more than I would have liked. Also, I am suffering from a minor cold. And the last possible deterrent in my performance was the new weightlifting platform at the gym...it is warped, and this sucks for deadlift. I don't know if it is all in my head, but I can either be a slightly plantarflexed or dorsiflexed position depending on where I am standing. the weight rolls oddly too, subtle, but noticable. I'll try not to think about it.

1x8 with 375 is really good, but I hit 385 for 12 a few weeks ago. However, I was peaked in the cycle and I was feeling exceptionally motivated and in the groove that day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2016)

What are you cycling fufu?


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2016)

lol, training cycles of 5/3/1, a strength program. Never used gear.


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2016)

Yesterday - 

bench press - 
1x5 165
1x3 185
1x1 210 lbs (super clean rep. Great groove, great bar speed from bottom to top, not a grinder at all. Had more in the tank but quit while I was head.)

flat DB bench press - 
2x6 w/ x2 90 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side w/ 125 lbs

plank work - 
right arm off ground
l arm off
r foot off
l foot off
25 seconds each position, 60 seconds between positions, x2 rounds

cable facepull - 
3x15 #160

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #160

straight bar curl -
3x10 w/ 80 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt strong.


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2016)

Today -

front squat - 
1x5 209 lbs
1x3 234 lbs
1x1 265 lbs (first two sets relatively easy. On the last set, I prepped for my tendency to tip forward ~1/2 way up. I on the way up, I felt the tilt initiate, but then I immediately corrected and maintained even distribution of weight on my foot. I then paused for a second motionless, trying to stand up as hard as possible sticking to the position, then I broke through and popped up pretty fast. I maintained great overall position through the whole rep. This was the best front squatting has felt on my final 5/3/1 session of the phase. It was strange because the rep was not really a grinder, which is often can be. It was pretty fast coming up from the hole, then stuck for 1 second motionless at middle, then popped up and completely the last half pretty fast.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 100 lbs *PR* (I had difficulty getting in the groove at the start. I had to attempt the first set 3 or 4 times before I got the descent down. As usual, once I got the groove for one rep, I was good to go for the rest of the reps and sets. This is a proud PR for me. 

barbell RDL - 
3x8 w/ 245 lbs (DOH, business as usual)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 120 lbs

HS seated calf raise - 
3x12 w/ x2 35 lbs

side plank holding 25 lb KB OH and abducted upper hip - 
2x20 seconds each side

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. 2 more sessions until I take a break in my scheduled recovery phase. I am getting really good at maintaining an upright posture in the front squat and really getting my knees out and locking into the power of my hips.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2016)

From 3/30:

warm up

OHP - (beautiful last set, near perfect rep. No grinding at all, good clean fast rep considering the weight, really controlled the eccentric slowly)
1x5 130 lbs
1x3 145 lbs
1x1 160 lbs 

weighted chin up - 
1x4 +70 lbs *PR*
1x2 +65 lbs

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x8 each side w/ 60 lbs

unilateral low cable row - 
4x10 #130 

standard plank - 
1x60 seconds

alternating DB curl - 
1x4 w/ x2 55 lbs
1x4 w/ x2 50 lbs
standard bar curl - 
1x20 with bar (45 lbs)

OH elbow extension - 
2x12 #130

Awesome session. PRs are showing their faces around these parts again. Feels good. Of course, eating a lot is largely the reason.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2016)

1x4 +70 lbs chin up PR video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8CSQPlGlig


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2016)

Today - 

deadlift - 
1x5 315 lbs (DOH)
1x3 365 lbs (DOH 1st rep, then MG)
1x3 405 lbs (MG, belt 5th notch midbelly) (solid set in the groove, I stopped before I felt I'd start grinding)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #15

roll out work - 
on feet to far plank x9
from knees x15

DB static holds -
2x40 seconds w/ x2 130 lbs

Done. Good shit. Last session of this phase. Now I will take 5-6 days off.


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2016)

FIRST DAY BACK. CYCLE 6 OF 5/3/1 BEGINS.

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x5 155, 175, 195 (really solid overall. last rep of last set was a grinder, but I stayed right in the groove, pressed like hell into the floor, squeezed the bar as hard as possible, and grinded through.)

flat DB bench press - 
2x6 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 120 lbs

plank work - RI 60 seconds
r arm off
l arm off
r leg off
l leg off
25 seconds each position, once through
rest 60 seconds
standard plank x60 seconds

cable facepull - 
3x15 #150

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #150

straight bar curl - 
3x10 w/ 75 lbs

Great first day back.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2016)

Yesterday - 

front squat - 
1x5 187, 214, 241 (last set felt really strong and in the groove, for the last heavy 5 rep set, it was the best yet since I started 5/3/1. The last rep was a little bit of a grinder, but I felt very comfortable and I maintained good positioning really well. Had another in the tank. I started doing this slight rocking technique in the front squat that helped me shift weight well through the movement, I can't remember exactly what I did though. It came naturally and was helpful, so I am sure I'll remember how to do it next time.) 

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 95 lbs

barbell RDL - 
3x8 w/ 235 lbs (DOH) (felt lighter than usual)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 115 lbs

HS seated calf raise - 
3x12 w/ x2 30 lbs

side plank with KB OH and abducted upper hip - 
4x10 seconds each side w/ 10 lb KB (I am doing shorter sets with lighter KBs. I just want the KB to add self-limitation to the exercise and demonstrate when I am not aligned. Too heavy a KB and too long sets tax my shoulders too much, and it is a lower day after all.)

Awesome session. Front squatting felt so good today.


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2016)

Yesterday -

warm up

barbell OHP - 
1x5 120, 135 lbs
1x4 150 lbs (belt) (well, missed the fifth rep. Not too upset. I trained two days in a row and my upper back was wasted from the day before. My shoulders were always pretty fatigued from the side planks. Not surprised I missed the rep. I feel pretty confident I would have hit the last if I rested a day in between my last workout (which I almost always do, but I was tight on time for this week, so I did two in a row). 

weighted chin up - (neutral grip)
3x3 +60 lbs 

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x5 each side w/ 65 lbs

unilateral low cable row - 
4x10 #120

roll out to wall -
increasing ROM each rep, one big set like usual

alternating DB curl - 
3x8 w/ x2 40 lbs

OH EE - 
3x15 #100

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Not upset with the missed rep. I missed it for a reason.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2016)

Yesterday -

warm up

deadlift - 
2x5 320 lbs (DOH)
1x10 365 (belt 5th notch, MG) (really easy set, felt super fast and snappy, had at least another 5 in me)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #14

roll outs -
standing to far plank and back x8
from knees x14

static holds -
2x30 seconds w/ x2 135 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Was functioning off less sleep than desirable, but felt fantastic in the gym anyway.


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x3 165, 185, 205 (first two sets, solid, last set, went well speed wise, but I fell out of groove on the last half of the set. I hit the rack hooks at the top of the 2nd rep, then my third rep going up was rotated and tilty. Suprisingly, the rep went up well in terms of speed.)

flat DB bench press - 
2x6 w/ x2 90 lbs (these felt strong)

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 125 lbs

plank work - 
right arm off
l arm off
r foot off
l foot off
27.5 s each position, 60 seconds RI between positions
60 second rest --> 1x65 seconds standard plank

cable facepulls - 
3x15 #160

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #160

straight bar curl - 
2x10 w/ 80 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2016)

front squat - 

1x3 200, 230, 255 lbs (wore knee sleeves, last set was fantastic, no grinder, stayed right in the groove, best final set of 3 in several cycles of 5/3/1).

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 100 lbs

barbell RDL - 
3x8 w/ 245 lbs (DOH, no chalk, but managed it)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 120 lbs

hammer strength seated calf raise - 
3x12 w/ x2 35 lbs

side plank - 
3x15 seconds each side w/ 15 lbs OH, upper hip abducted

t-spine mobility

Front squatting was ON POINT today. Right in the groove. Really upright posture maintained well. That rocking motion I mentioned last front squat day came back to me and it felt great.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2016)

Today - 

barbell OHP - 
1x3 125, 140, 155 lbs (belt on last set. no grinder on last rep of last set)

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x6 each side w/ 65 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +65 lbs (neutral grip)

unilateral low cable row - 
4x10 each side #130

plank work - 
progressions to wall, far extension planks

alternating DB curl -
3x8 w/ x2 45 lbs

overhead elbow extension - 
3x15 #110 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2016)

4/26/16 -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x3 315
1x3 345
1x2 405 (fell out of groove on first rep, didn't keep my upper back and lats engaged enough off the floor)
1x10 385 (couple more left in tank, was locked into groove until rep 6, which was slow, but locked right into the groove for final 4 reps, and I finished the set with snappy reps. I really noticed how much stronger my groove lifts are, the difference is huge. The key for staying in the groove today was keeping the upper back and lats engaged while I get leg drive off the floor.)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #15

roll outs - 
far plank x9
from knees x15

static holds - 
2x35 sec each side x2 135 lbs

t-spine mobility

Good sesh.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2016)

4/28/16 -

bench press - 
1x5 170
1x3 190
1x1 215 lbs (benching was great today. This last set was right in the groove and a smooth fast rep. Locked into my grip and leg drive well.)

flat DB bench press - 
1x5 w/ x2 95 lbs
1x6 w/ x2 95 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 130 lbs

skipped plank work, short on time

cable facepull - 
3x15 #170 *PR*

cable pushdown - 
2x10 #170

straight bar curl - 
2x10 / 85 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session today. Everything felt strong.


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2016)

Today - 

front squat - 
1x5 217
1x3 241
1x1 270 lbs (super clean rep, not a grinder, but close)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 105 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL - 
3x8 w/ 255 lbs (DOH, chalk)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 125 lbs

calf raise - 
various stuff for higher reps

side planks - 
2x30 seconds each side

t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Unilateral RDL was tough, but I made it. Happy to get the PR.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2016)

5/3/2016 -

warm up

OHP - 
1x5 135 lbs
1x3 150 lbs
1x1 165 lbs (this rep was a grinder of all grinders, but I stayed right in the groove, I never buckled from position, and I knew I had the lift, even though it took about 5 seconds)

unilateral DB OHP - 
1x15 each side w/ 50 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x3 +70 lbs

unilateral low cable row - 
3x10 each side #140

skipped roll out work

alternating DB curl - 
1x12 each side x2 40 lbs

overhead cable elbow extension - 
1x20 #120

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x5 320 lbs
1x3 365 lbs
1x12 405 lbs *PR* (chalk, MG, was right in the groove, till the very last rep. Grip was no issue. 4 rep PR. One of my best sets of DLing ever. The weight was zipping up. It is funny because last DL workout I did 405 x3 and it felt really off because I couldn't stay in the groove.)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #16

roll outs - 
1x10 to far plank

static holds -
2x40 seconds w/ x2 135 lbs *PR*


1x12 405 lb deadlift at 192 lbs. Not too shabby.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2016)

First day back after a week break. 7th cycle of 5/3/1.

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
1x5 160, 180, 200 lbs (felt a bit out of the groove today, but reps were solid, last rep of last set was tough, but not too much of a grinder).

flat DB bench press - 
2x6 w/ x2 90 lbs (felt strong)

unilateteral DB row - 
4x5 each side 125 lbs

plank work - 
r arm off ground
l arm off
r leg off
l leg off
10 seconds each position, 30 second RI, x2 cycles each position
1x30 second standard plank

cable facepull - 
3x15 #160

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #160

straight bar curl - 
3x10 w/ 80 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Strong workout, everything felt good.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2016)

Yesterday -

warm up

front squat - 
1x5 190, 220, 245 (last rep of last set was good, not much of a grinder, and I stuck the position well through the rep, keeping torso upright and keeping weight on heels)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 100 lbs

barbell RDL - 
3x8 w/ 245 lbs (DOH, chalk)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 120 lbs

seated calf raise - 
many sets
calf raise on leg press - 
1 set

side plank - 
3x20 seconds each side with arm OH

t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2016)

Yesterday - 

OHP - 
1x5 125, 140
1x4 155 (shy the 5th rep. the OHP is my toughest lift to stay up to date with the progressions on 5/3/1. The 4th rep was a grinder and I didn't even try the 5th. I may have had it if I was better
mentally prepared and squeezed the bar harder and drove my hips forwards more with my glutes. Oh well.)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +65 lbs

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x12 each side w/ 40 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
3x10 each #130

roll out to wall progressions, then really far extended wheel plank against wall 

alternating DB curl -
2x10 each w/ x2 40 lbs

overhead cable EE - 
2x15 #110

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2016)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x3 170, 190, 210 lbs (all these sets were locked super well in the groove, especially the last set, couldn't have been happier with it. Last rep of last set was a grinder, but had a good consistent speed). 

flat DB bench press - 
2x6 w/ x2 95 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side w/ 130 lbs

plank work - 
feeling some mild lower left ab strain, did standard plank work instead of asymmetrical stuff

cable facepull - 
3x15 #170 lbs

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #170

straight bar curl - 
2x10 w/ 85 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility


Awesome session. Everything was on point today.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2016)

Oops, I forgot to log my deadlift workout from 5/19/16 --> this was the workout BEFORE the bench press and AFTER the OHP

warm up

deadlift -

1x5 285, 325
1x10 375 (easy really solid 10, right in the groove, had many more in the tank)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #15

roll out work -
1x4,5 on feet to far plank
2x8 from knees

DB static hold - 
2x30 sec w/ x2 140 lbs *PR*

Awesome session. Everything felt strong.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x3 205, 235, 265 *PR* (last set was super solid, right in the groove, actually think I had another 1-2 reps in the tank if I really went for it)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 105 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL - 
2x8 w/ 255 lbs

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 125 lbs

calf raise - 
3x15 #10

side plank - 
3x25 seconds each side w/ arm OH

t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2016)

5/26/2016

OHP - 
1x3 130, 145, 160 lbs (last rep of last set was such a grinder, but I pushed through)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +70 lbs

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x12 each side 45 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
4x10 each side #140

roll out to wall work

alternating DB curl - 
2x10 each side x2 45 lbs

overhead elbow extension - 
3x15 #120

t-spine mobility
hip mobility


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2016)

5/28/2016

deadlift - 
1x3 315, 355 (chalk, DOH)
1x5 405 lbs (MG, belt)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

roll outs - 
on feet to far plank - 2x5
on knees - 2x9

static holds - 
2x35 lbs w/ x2 140 lbs *PR*

Felt out of the groove on the deadlifts. It wasn't good. I couldn't get my mental state into the pulling. Still, 1x5 with 405 is good. It was a really hard set though. My grip felt weak too, strangely.  But then I PRed in the static holds, weird.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2016)

3/31/16 - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x5 175 lbs
1x3 195 lbs
1x1 220 lbs (benching was right on point today, was right in the groove every set)

DB bench press - 
1x3 x2 100 lbs
1x4 x2 100 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side 135 lbs

planks - RI about 45 seconds
10, 20, 30, 40, 60 seconds (chilling out on harder plank progressions because I have these left lower ab/groin issue for about a week now. nothing major, but I don't want to aggravate it)

cable facepull - 
3x15 #180 *PR*

cable pushdown - 
3x10 #180

barbell curl - 
2x10 w/ 90 lbs

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2016)

Today - 

front squat - 
1x5 221 lbs
1x3 246 lbs
1x1 275 lbs (very smooth rep. no sticky points, wicked snappy for 275. Planned on going for 2, but felt lightheaded after rep 1, so played it safe. Forgot to take deep breaths before the lift.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 110 lbs *PR* (felt like my fucking glutes were gonna rip apart, in a good way)

barbell RDL - 
2x8 w/ 265 lbs

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 135 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x15 #110

skipped side planks due to left lower ab/groin issue. It is recovering well and I want to keep that momentum going.

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
1x5 140 lbs
1x3 155 lbs
1xmiss 170 lbs (almost had it, but couldn't get through the sticking point (where the bar is _just_ over the head. The OHP is definitely my 5/3/1 nemesis)

weighted chin up - 
1x3 +75 lbs *PR*
1x2 +75 lbs

unilateral DB OHP -
2x12 each side 50 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
4x10 each side #160 *PR*

cable OH EE - 
2x15 #130

alternating DB curl - 
1x10 each side x2 50 lbs

skipped plank work, letting lower left ab/hip flexor issue recover. Feels like it is recovering well. 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good session. Not too bummed I missed the OHP 1 rep set. I've been setting PRs overall the past several workouts, so I am fine missing that set. I am definitely nearing a plateau area in many
lifts. Going to re-assess a lot of my assistance work next 5/3/1 phase.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2016)

6/9/16 -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x5 325 lbs (DOH)
1x3 375 lbs (DOH)
1x1 415 lbs (calves were cramping up during my set up while I was walking my legs in tight against the bar...so weird, never happened before. I trained at the end of the day, and I usually train early AM, maybe that is involved somehow?)
1x5 415 lbs (MG, belt 4th notch) this might be a PR, not sure

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side x2 70 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #17

DB static holds - 
2x40 seconds w/ x2 140 lbs *PR*

skipped roll out stuff, letting left lower ab/hip flexor heal up, it feels nearly 100% better.

Great session. I was pretty out of it, but I had some great pulls. I trained after being up for about 14 hours, haven't done that in a while. I actually was gonna train at 2:30, got all warm up, and as soon I warmed up, something came up and I couldn't train, and I had to then drive almost 2 hours before I could train again, I was so fucking aggravated. I've never warmed up to realize I can't train before, and my body and mind were amped up, to just go and sit in traffic for a long time. I was especially pumped up because this was the last session of this cycle of 5 3 1, and I knew I had big deadlifts ahead. All is well that end's well.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2016)

6/16/16 -

First session back after 6 days off. Let the 8th straight cycle of 5/3/1 begin. 

warm up

bench press - 
1x5 165, 185, 205 (awesome benching. I was at a different gym, but I had my set up matched to what I usually do pretty well. The bar was different, and I realized after I was done that my hand
position was slightly narrower than usual, but it only made a slight difference. I was totally in the groove with the bar. Last rep was a grinder, but I stayed in the groove really well.)

flat DB bench press -
2x5 w/ x2 95 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side 105 lbs

standard plank - RI 30 seconds
1x10,20,30 seconds (lower left ab/hip flexor issue didn't flare up, I'm taking it easier on the plank work though, I don't want to keep this injury going)

cable facepull - 
3x12 #170

cablepushdown -
2x10 #170

straight bar curl - 
2x10 w/ 85 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
Awesome session. Felt fresh and strong.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2016)

6/18/16 -

warm up

front squat - 
1x5 197, 226, 256 lbs (last set was tough, but I had confidence that I'd complete it, and I stayed pretty well in the groove, especially on the last rep (which was a bit of a grinder), but as usual, I popped the hips through quickly on the  last 1/4 of the lift)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 w/ x2 105 lbs

barbell RDL - 
2x8 w/ 255 lbs (DOH)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 130 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x15 #14

side plank w/ arm OH - 
3x15 seconds each side

t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Everything felt strong.


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2016)

Today -

warm up

OHP - 
1x5 130, 145 lbs
1x3,2 160 lbs (couldn't hit the reps, so did 2 sets)

weighted chin up - 
3x2 + 70 lbs

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x12 x2 45 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
4x10 each #140

far plank - RI 30 seconds
1x10, 20, 30 seconds

alternating DB row - 
2x10 each x2 35 lbs

OHEE - 
2x15 #120

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

OHP has been tough past few weeks. Need to re-asses.


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2016)

deadlift - 
1x5 295, 335, 385 lbs (bent bar, kept tilting a little to one side or the other. couldn't quite lock into the groove. no chalk either, the slipping messed with me a little)

DB Bulgarian squats - 
3x6 each x2 65 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #16

planks - 
r arm off groun
l arm off
r foot off
l foot off
5 seconds each position, 5 seconds between, 60 seconds between rounds, 3 rounds 

static holds - 
1x60 seconds w/ x2 120 lbs (for the note of progressions, I should have done 2x30 w/ x2 145 lbs, but no DBs heavy enough at the gym i trained at. I will pick up with that exact intensity next week)

t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2016)

Bench press - 
1x3 175, 195, 215 lbs (a little out of the groove because I've used 3 different bench stations past 3 workouts. still, more in the groove than not, and felt strong, last rep was a bit of a grinder)

flat DB bench press - 
2x4 x2 100 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side 110 lbs

standard plank - RI 60 seconds
1x15, 30, 45 seconds 

cable facepull - 
3x12 #180
1x20 #100

cable pushdown - 
2x10 #180

straight bar curl -
2x10 w/ 90 lbs

t-spine mobility
hip mobility 

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x3 210, 240 lbs
1x2 265 lbs (didn't hit the third rep. On the 2nd rep I caved forward and totally lost the groove, but completed the rep. I didn't even attempt the 3rd rep. I didn't feel good this morning, and my BP was wonky. I have had great sessions while feeling shitty, but not today. First time I missed a rep on the front squat since starting 5/3/1 almost a year ago.

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 110 lbs

barbell RDL - 
2x8 265 lbs

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 135 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x15 #15

side plank w/ arm OH -
3x20 seconds each side 4

Can't win 'em all. Had a good overall session. Really when it comes down to it, I just missed one rep out of the whole workout. I hate to miss reps, but so be it. My error was more technique than strength.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2016)

6/30/16 -

warm up

OHP - 
1x3 135, 150
1x2 165 (stuck when bar got just above head...definitely my sticking point)

weighted chin up - 
2x2 +75 lbs
1x4 +75 lbs *PR*

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x12 each side 50 lbs

low cable row - 
4x10 each side #150 (jamming opposite elbow in inner thigh and pulling that scap back helps with strength and stability)

far plank - RI 60 seconds
1x15, 25, 35 seconds

alt DB curl - 
2x10 each x2 40 lbs

OHEE - 
2x15 #130

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2016)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x3 315, 355 lbs (DOH, chalk)
1x7 405 lbs (MG, belt 5th notch, mid-belly) (held the groove pretty well, but actually had a slightly off-grip (right hand was too medial), which called for some re-adjustment and it threw me off a bit and caused a little transverse rotation. I stopped at 7 with more in the tank for sure. The cue of big leg drive, tight upper back, and hips forward really helps off the floor and getting me into the groove)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

standing calf raise -
3x10 #17

Plank positions - 
r arm off
l arm off
r leg off
l leg off
10 seconds each position, 10 seconds between positions, 60 seconds between completed position cycles
2 cycles

DB static holds - 
2x30 seconds w/ x2 145 lbs *PR*

Awesome session. I'm still eating a ton, but having a hard time breaking 195 lbs. I feel like I am thickening out though. Strength gains are definitely coming, which is most important.


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2016)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
1x5 180 lbs
1x3 200 lbs
1x1 225 lbs (grinder, but stayed in the groove very well, felt very confident maintaining the bar path)

flat DB bench press - 
2x3 w/ x2 100 lbs (used DBs I wasn't used to, was tapping them together at the top because they were longer than the 100s I'm used to, and it threw me off)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side 115 lbs

plank - RI 60 seconds
1x20, 35, 50 seconds

cable facepull -
3x12 #190
1x20 #110

cable pushdown -
2x10 #190

straight bar curl -
1x10 95 lbs
1x6 95 lbs
1x4 95 lbs

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Good stuff. Was super tired today, but I had a good lift.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2016)

7/7/16 - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x5 225 lbs
1x3 250 lbs
1x1 280 lbs (was really in the groove today, solid front squats)

unilateral DB RDL - 
1x3 each side w/ x2 100 lbs
1x5 each side w/ x2 100 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL - 
3x5 275 lbs (DOH, no chalk, but managed the grip)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 140 lbs 

calf raise - 
3x15 #16

side plank w/ arm OH - 
3x25 seconds each side

Was super tired, but had a great session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

barbell OHP - (wore belt on all sets)
1x5 145 lbs 
1x3 160 lbs (last rep was a big grinder, but stayed in the groove)
1x1 170 lbs (went up much faster than expected, not a grinder at all, went up smoothly and quickly)

weighted chin up - 
2x2 + 80 lbs
1x1 + 80 lbs (slow eccentric)

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x12 each side w/ 55 lbs

low cable row - (jamming opposite forearm into opposite thigh helps with anti-rotation stability and keep t-spine extended)
3x10 each side #160 *PR*

far plank - RI ~60-90 seconds
1x20, 30, 40 seconds 

alternating DB curl - 
1x6 each side x2 45, 40, 35, 30 lbs

rope OHEE - 
2x15 #140

Awesome session. One more session until my break.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

1x5 335 lbs
1x3 385 lbs (DOH first rep, MG last 2)
1x1 315, 405, 415, 425 lbs (belt 5th notch, MG) I was having a hard time mentally getting into it, but I hit 425 solid in the groove. I was not feeling the strongest today on the deadlift, but I hit my minimum required work. I usually rep out the last set to at least 5, but I wasn't in the physical and/or mental shape to push it today).

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each w/ x2 75 lbs (oh these were brutal, especially the first set)

standing calf raise - 
3x10 #18

too sweat to do planks, my forearms kept slipping, very humid today

DB static holds - 
1x40 seconds w/ x2 145 lbs *PR*
1x~15 seconds w/ x2 145 lbs (the weight wasn't settling in my hands well, and I felt like I might rip a callous)
1x~30-35 seconds w/ x2 145 lbs (grip was wasted from the 1st set and the 2nd mis-fire set, had to drop it early)

t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Last workout of the phase. I'm taking a good 5-7 days off. My body needs the rest. My weight is plateauing at ~195 lbs. I'm trying to keep putting on weight, but it's getting really tough and I don't feel like force feeding all the time.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2016)

First day of my 9th cycle of 5/3/1

bench press - 
1x5 170, 190, 210 (felt really strong, last rep of last set was a slight grinder)

DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 80 lbs 

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 110 lbs

plank - RI 60 seconds
1x15, 25, 35 seconds

cable facepull - 
3x20 #120

cable pushdown - 
2x10 #180

straight bar curl - 
2x8 w/ 90 lbs

Awesome session. Felt really strong.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2016)

Today -

front squat - 

1x5 199, 231, 251 lbs (not feeling it today, but hit my reps. I was tired from work and just couldn't work myself up mentally. I really had to focus hard mentally to hit the last set. Unfortunately, I was 5 lbs short on my last set, I fucked up added the right weight, which hardly ever happens. Still, overall, more weight than last time.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x5 each side w/ x2 90 lbs *PR* (hard time getting in the groove, which is typical for my first time back with these after a break)

barbell RDL - 
3x5 265 lbs (these felt really solid technique and strengthwise)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 135 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x15 #15

side plank - 
3x20 seconds each side w/ arm OH

Done. Just couldn't turn it on today for the squats, but I still hit everything. I trained after work, which is rare, was short on calories, and it was 95 degrees and humid out.


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

barbell OHP - (belt 5th notch and wrist wraps all sets)
1x5 133, 148 lbs
1x2,1,1 165 lbs (was supposed to hit 5 reps on this...was not happening. I was surprised I only got 2 reps. Did a couple extra singles to get comfortable with the heavy weight. Last single was a grinder of all grinders. It was fast right up till above the head, and then stuck the groove and eventually got the weight up, then a slow eccentric. I felt strong and very in the groove on the OHP today, despite not hitting the last set. Externally rotating my shoulders during the entirety of the lift helps a lot, especially getting tension from the bottom.)

weighted chin up - (supinated grip)
3x5 +45 lbs

fat bar OHP -
3x10 88 lbs (bar weighs 33 lbs (it's hollow). I decided to do my bar work for my assistance work instead of DB work. I feel like I am just not getting enough reps in with the bar groove if I only do barbell pressing on my initial main 5/3/1 sets. I think the fat bar will always help me grip harder and develop wrist strength too.

low cable unilateral row - 
3x10 each side #150

far plank - 
1x15, 20, 25 seconds

alternating DB curl -
2x15 w/ x2 25 lbs

OHEE cable - 
2x15 #130

Awesome session. Excited to be changing up the assistance work (high rep weighted chins and far bar OHP). Still trying to eat like a motherfucker...but the weight isn't coming on. Stuck around 195 for months now, although I think I look bigger. I am kicking my eating up even more, but I am not sure how long I will sustain it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2016)

^83 lbs, not 88 lbs, on fat bar OHP


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2016)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x5 295, 345
1x10 390 lbs (chalk, MG, last set used belt on 5th notch) (I felt in the groove and really strong on the last set, had more in the tank)

DB Bulgarian squats - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

roll outs from knees - (it feels like my lower left ab/hip flexor issue is better, so I am slowly working back in the roll outs, first time doing them in a couple months I think. Taking them slow and focusing on really strict form)
1x1,2,3,4,3,2,1

standing calf raise - 
4x10 #17

DB static holds - 
2x20 seconds w/ x2 150 lbs *PR*

Awesome session. I've had some mentally-off days the past several weeks, but today I was able to ramp up mentally. At first, I wasn't quite feeling there, but once I "go for it" on one set, I feel prepared for the rest of the work. Hit the last set of deadlifts with a lot of confidence.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2016)

Yesterday -

warm up

bench press - 
1x3 180, 200, 220 lbs (in the groove, last rep of last set was a grinder, but stuck the groove well)

flat DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 115 lbs

standard plank - 
1x20, 30, 40 seconds

cable facepull - 
3x20 #130

cable push down -
2x10 #190

straight bar curl -
2x8 w/ 95 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x3 217, 243 lbs
1x5 270 lbs *PR* (I was surprised how light this felt. I was locked into the groove and mentally primed. Last rep I slowed at my sticking point, but I knew I had the rep. Last front squat workout I struggled hard to hit 251x5. I did use a bar I liked. It was silver an had two smooth rings on it, I'll have to remember that bar. Not sure it really played a role though.) 

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ x2 95 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL - 
3x5 w/ 275 lbs (DOH)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 140 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x15 #16

side plank w/ arm OH - 
3x25 seconds each side

Awesome session. That set of 5 on the front squats felt great.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2016)

Yesterday -

warm up

OHP - 
1x3 140, 155 lbs
1x2,1 170 lbs (I feel like I could have had that third rep, but I lost tension at the bottom. My OHP technique needs work.)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +50 lbs (1/2 way between neutral and supinated)

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 95 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
3x10 each side #160

far plank -
1x20,25,30 seconds

DB Curl (non-alternating) -
2x15 w/ x2 30 lbs

OHEE - 
2x15 #140

Good shit. Pretty happy with my OHP overall. I don't think I've done 170x2 since I started 5/3/1.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2016)

Yesterday -

warm up

deadlift -
1x3 325, 365 lbs (DOH then MG)
1x8 410 lbs *PR* (MG, belt 5th notch)

DB Bulgarian squats -
4x10 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
1x1,2,3,4,5,4,3,2,1

bunch of sets doing single leg calf raise stuff holding weights + BW

DB static hold - 
2x25 seconds w/ x2 150 lbs *PR*

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Love setting a deadlift PR.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2016)

Today - 

bench press - 
1x5 185
1x3 205
1x1 230 lbs (fell out of the groove on the first 2 sets, and they felt heavier than expected, but I was locked in the groove on the last set, and I hit a slow but smooth rep, no grinding)

flat DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 90 lbs (these felt surprisingly easy)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 120 lbs

standard plank - 
1x25, 35, 45 seconds

cable facepull - 
3x20 #140

cable push down - 
2x15 #150

straight bar curl - 
2x8 w/ 100 lbs

Awesome


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2016)

Yesterday - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x5 231 lbs
1x3 258 lbs
1x1 285 lbs (grinder on this last set. just wasn't feeling front squats overall today. I trained after work, which I usually don't do. Felt mentally and physically lethargic, and my knees were stiff from standing so much of the day. I just wanted to get in and complete the reps, and that is what I did.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x5 each side w/ x2 100 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL - (DOH, chalk)
1x3 285, 295 lbs
1x1 305 lbs
1x6 285 lbs

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 145 lbs

standing calf raise - 
3x15 #17

side plank w/ arm OH - 
3x30 seconds each side

Good stuff. Hot and humid as fuck.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

barbell OHP - 

1x1 135, 155, missed 175 lbs (bar was too far in front of me after I hang cleaned the weight and before I pressed)
1x1 135, 155, 165, 175 lbs (found out cleaning from the floor is better for getting the bar into a racked position before rack, very solid in the groove rep)
1x2 165 lbs (missed third rep, bar fell too far forward at the bottom)
1x5 150 lbs (in the groove, solid)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +55 lbs (neutral x2, supinated x1)

overhead press - 
3x10 w/ 105 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
many sets of 6 going heavier and heavier
then 1 set of moderate weight 20 reps, billateral

far plank -
1x25,30,35 seconds

DB curl (both arms at same time) - 
2x12 w/ x2 35 lbs

OH cable elbow extension - 
2x15 heavy

Good stuff. Still need to learn about better technique on OHP.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2016)

an added note to the above OHP workout:

I didn't use a belt on any of the sets, yet I was hitting my numbers better than previous workouts (where I usually use a belt).


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2016)

Final workout of 5/3/1 phase #9 (I did this almost a week ago, forgot to log it)

warm up - 

deadlift - 
1x5 345 lbs (DOH)
1x3 385 lbs (MG)
1x1 435 lbs (MG, belt 5th notch. This lift felt slow off the ground, but as soon as I got it about 1/3 of the way off the ground, I flew up to lockout with a ton of speed. Overall, felt pretty solid in the groove with the deadlift, especially the last set.)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

skipped roll outs because I forgot to bring my ab wheel, and I felt beat up so I didn't add any spinal stability work.

thumbless rock grip hang - 
1x20, 30, 60 seconds

a shit load of calf raise sets on the leg press machine 

thick rope hang - 
1x25 seconds (these are fucking killer. Maybe the best grip exercise I've done. You can't half-ass these. You have to grip as hard as you can, or else you'll start to slip. It isn't like the DB where the handle hangs in the hand and you have the luxury of the weight falling into the hook of your fingers. With the rope, maintaining the hang position is all hand strength, because gravity tries to force your hands to slip downward, there is no inherent anatomical stability in holding the position. Kills the biceps and upper back too.

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Last workout of this 9th 5/3/1 phase. Best sets of the phase? 1x8 415 lbs DL, and 1x5 270 lbs front squat. Both PRs.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2016)

First day back after taking almost a week off. I am beginning the 10th cycle of 5/3/1.

bench press - 
1x5 175, 195 lbs
1x4 215 lbs (about half way up, I got stuck. I tried grinding it out, but I rotated and my ass came off the bench pretty quickly and the weight came down right after that. First time I've missed a rep on the bench press since I started 5/3/1. Oh well.)

flat DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 85 lbs (these felt really strong)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 115 lbs

standard plank - 
1x20, 30, 40 seconds

cable facepull (highest anchor setting)
3x20 #130

cable pushdown - 
3x20 #100

barbell curl - 
2x7 w/ 95 lbs
1x20 w/ 50 lbs (never letting tension of the biceps at the bottom or top)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good shit.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2016)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
1x5 207, 236, 261 lbs (knee sleeves all sets, last set was really tough, but I got it. Stayed well in the groove.) 

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x6 each side w/ x2 85 lbs *PR* (had a tough time getting in the groove, had several sloppy wobbly reps that I had to re-do, my grip was toast)

barbell RDL - 
2x5 w/ 275 lbs (DOH)
1x8 w/ 225 lbs (DOH) [next week I'll do 10 reps with 225, then the third week I'll do 12 reps)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 140 lbs

standing calf raise -
3x15 #16

side plank w/ 10 lb KB OH - 
3x20 seconds each side

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Took a little bit to get mentally primed for front squatting, but I was able to muster mental strength the last set.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2016)

Today -

warm up

OHP - 
1x5 140 lbs
1x3 155 lbs (shit out on these today. Just felt weak. OHP not happening today. Couldn't even get 2nd set of 5)
1x7 135 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +50 lbs

barbell OHP - 
3x10 95 lbs

low cable unilateral row
4x12 each side #140

far plank - 
1x20,25,30 seconds

DB curl (both arms curl at same time) - 
3x8 w/ x2 35 lbs

cable OHEE - 
2x15 #140
1x20 #140

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Ahk. Wasn't quite in it today. Had a rough day yesterday and not enough sleep 2 nights in a row. Everything was pretty good except the OHPing. I need to re-assess doing 5/3/1. I feel like
I am overreaching, or nearly overreaching, on all my big lifts. Except deadlifting.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x2 315, 365, 385 lbs (DOH, chalk)
1x13 405 lbs (MG, chalk, belt 5th notch) *PR*

DB Bulgarian squats - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

roll outs from knees BW - 
2x3
1x6
2x3 

calf raises - 
3x10 #18

static holds with farmer's walk handles (each handle weighs 20 lbs)- 
3x20 seconds w/ x2 160 lbs *PR*
then I did a 4th set of farmer's walks, about 50 meters total

t-spine mobility

Felt fucking on point today. I came up with a great technique prep mantra to get tight on the deadlift "knees out, grip, back tight, push, pull. I do these in a linear order, but it happens very quickly. I have been deadlifting barefoot for the past year or so, but I pulled in chucks today. It actually felt better in a way. I get a better stick to the floor, and my chucks are so old and worn, so I have a really good foot feel, and there is hardly an added distance from the ground. 

Also, I really like the vertical tibia hip dominant Bulgarian squats I do (sitting back tall with tight lats). It seems to help with leg drive off the bottom with sumo deadlifts. Even tho I do a more hip dominant variant of the Bulgarian squat, they still kill the quads.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2016)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
1x3 185, 205, 225 lbs (last rep of last set was a grinder, but I knew I had it, I stayed in the groove very well today)

flat DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 90 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side 120 lbs

standard plank - 
1x25, 35, 45 seconds

high cable facepull - 
3x20 #140

cable push downs - 
3x20 #110

barbell curl -
2x7 w/ 100 lbs
1x20 w/ 45 lbs

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt strong, yet challenging, today.


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2016)

9/1/16 - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x3 221, 251, 275 lbs *PR* (last set was TOUGH, but I grinded through the groove slowly but smoothly. Really had to ramp up my mental state to make that set.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x6 each side w/ x2 90 lbs *PR*

barbell RDL - (DOH, chalk, on all sets. DOH is getting tough with these heavier weights.) 
2x5 w/ 285 lbs 
1x10 w/ 225 lbs

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 145 lbs 

standing calf raise - 
3x15 #17

side plank w/ 10 lb kb OH - 
3x25 seconds each side

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Tough session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2016)

Yesterday - 

warm up

OHP - (wrists wraps, no belt on all sets)
1x1 145, 160, 175 lbs (175 was a super grinder, one of the slowest OHP reps of all time, but it moved in the groove)
1x2 140, 160, 160 (I've been working on technique and I've found that getting super tight from the bottom position is very important. I'm now familiar with the feeling I need to get on the bottom. Also, sometimes I hit the groove just right where the weight seemed to push itself up. I keeping the bar close to the head, and pushing the head through and getting my shoulders back
seemed to be the key, not entirely sure though.) 

weighted chin up -
2x5 +55 lbs *PR*
1x3 +55 lbs

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 105 lbs

low cable unilateral row - 
3x12 each side w/ #150 

far plank - 
1x25,30,35 seconds

standing DB curl (both arms at same time) - 
3x8 w/ x2 40 lbs

cable OH elbow extension - 
3x15 #100 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x3 325, 375, 420 lbs (DOH first set, DOH first rep of 2nd set, then MG from then on, belt only on last set, 5th notch. I had more in the tank for the last set, but I played it conservative today. A was a little forward in the groove, but overall the reps were pretty smooth and fast. I'm continuing the set up matra of "knees out, grip, tight back, push, pull). It works very well).

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
2x4
1x7
2x3

calf raises - 
3x10 #190

DB static holds - 
2x25 seconds w/ x2 155 lbs *PR*

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2016)

Today -

warm up

bench press - (I reversed the rep scheme on the bench press today because I feel like I could hit the reps better this way.)
1x1 205, 225, 235 lbs (235 went up smoothly and relatively quickly. I pulled down the weight with my lats really well. I stuck the groove well until I got the weight about 1/2 of the way up, and I let the bar travel towards my head a bit too much, but it still was controlled well.) 
1x3 210 lbs (was a bit lazy with leg drive. 3rd rep was going up slower than it should have, and once I kicked in leg drive, it went up quickly.)
1x5 190 lbs (well in the groove 4/5 reps. Felt light. Good speed.)

flat DB bench press - 
2x7 w/ x2 95 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 125 lbs

plank - 
1x30,40,50 seconds

high cable facepulls - 
3x20 #150 *PR*

cable pushdown -
2x20 #120

barbell curl - 
1x7 105 lbs 
1x7 85 lbs
1x15 65 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good shit.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2016)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
1x1 199, 219, 239, 265 lbs (was working up for a 1 rep with heavier weight, but I felt unusually weak. I almost failed 265 for one, when I hit 270x5 several weeks ago)
1x5 236 lbs (struggled, out of groove, shitty set. I was also wearing olympic lifting shoes...and they threw me out of the groove. I felt too far forward and on my toes. I actually think the converse work better for me, and this after some weeks of experimentation.) 
later at the end of the workout i did
1x8 135 lbs
1x15 135 lbs (just working the groove)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x6 each side w/ x2 95 lbs *PR* (these felt really strong and in the groove, but definitely a challenge)

barbell RDL - 
2x5 w/ 295 lbs (DOH grip) (these were hard, but felt very solid and in the groove)
1x12 w/ 225 lbs (DOH grip)

leg press - 
2x12 w/ x2 150 lbs *PR*

standing calf raise - 
2x15 #18

side plank w/ 10 lb KB OH - 
3x30 seconds each side

Weird session. Front squats felt awful (but strangely the warm up sets felt really good), and everything else felt good.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2016)

Today -

warm up

OHP - 
1x1 135, 145, 155, 165
missed a single at 180, wasn't even close
1x3 135, 140, 145, 150, 155
1x2 160 (really out of groove)

weighted chin up - 
1x6 +60 lbs *PR*
1x3 +60 lbs (burnt out from maxing reps on last set)

barbell OHP - 
1x10 115 lbs
1x8 115 lbs (shoulders were toast)

unilateral low cable row - 
1x6 each side #160,165,170 *PR*

far plank - 
1x40 seconds

DB curl - 
2x8 w/ x2 45 lbs

OHEE - 
2x15 #110

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Hit a really solid PR in the chin up, but disappointing with my OHP. I feel inconsistent with a lot of my lifts recently. Reassessing my program in a big way after my final workout of this phase.


----------



## Nutzman (Sep 16, 2016)

I will support you.


----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

I will be following.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2016)

First day back after a solid break. New training program. New diet program. I'm taking a break from really heavy lifting and I'm going to slow cut down my bf. 

Today -

warm up 

barbell OHP - 
3x3 115 lbs (focusing on getting into a very tight starting position, and not letting the bar travel too far forward in front of my face. I'm trying to keep the bar as close to my face as possible, while keeping the barbell lined up with my torso and hips. Last set I felt perfectly in the groove.)

barbell bench press - 
3x3 185 lbs

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 65 lbs

weighted chin up -
3x3 +25 lbs (sternum to bar, neutral grip)

unilateral DB row -
3x5 each side 90 lbs

facepull - 
3x10 #80

plank - 
3x20 seconds

wide grip EZ bar curl -
1x20 w/ 50 lbs (assuming bar is 30)

narrow grip EZ bar OH elbow extension - 
1x25 w/ 50 lbs

treadmill:
incline:15
speed: 2.0
duration: 15 minutes

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2016)

9/24/16 -

warm up

depth jump from 18" box - 
3x3 BW

hang clean - 
3x3 135 lbs (starting light to get technique back)

OH squat w/ snatch grip - 
3x5 55 lbs

pause at bottom front squats -
3x3 w/ 3 second pause each rep w/ 135 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 65 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - 
3x8 each side w/ x2 25 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x3

leg press calf raise - 
3x10 #205

treadmill:
speed: 4.0
increased incline 1.0 every 30 seconds until I reached 10.0 (started at 0.0, went to 10.0, and went down in same fashion to 0.0)

some hip mobility

Good. Lighter stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2016)

Today -

chin up - 
3x3 (pronated, supinated, neutral)
3x5 (pronated, supinated, neutral)
1x3 w/ 3 second hold at top, and 3 second eccentric (neutral grip)

plyo push up - 
3x3

push up - 
2x8
2x8 +20 lbs 

incline push up (feet on 18" box) -
2x5
1x5 +20 lb

unilateral KB push press - 
3x4 each side w/ 65 lbs 

band row -
3x10 (explosive concentric, hold full retraction for a second, and controlled eccentric) w/ choked green band

KB swing - 60 second RI
5x10 w/ 91.5 lb KB 

roll out to wall plank - (marked foot position with duct tape)
2x20 seconds

Good. Introducing more BW stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2016)

Yesterday -

warm up

front squat - 
3x3 205 lbs (focusing on driving elbows up the whole lift)

olympic back squat - 
1x3 135, 155, 175, 185 lbs (it's been like 2 years since I've back squatted. Starting back light. I find pulling the bar into my traps helps me stay tight and keep my upper back extended.)

deadlift - 
3x3 365 lbs (DOH first 2 sets, MG last set)

RDL - 
3x5 225 lbs (DOH) (focusing on packing neck and externally rotating shoulders. A good cue in shoulder external rotation is feeling the ulnar side of my palm driving into the bar.)

farmer's walk handles static hold - (each handle weighs 25 lbs)
3x30 seconds w/ x2 135 lbs

calf raise - 
3x15 #175 

side plank w/ arm OH - 
3x10 seconds each side 

treadmill:
incline: 15.0
speed: 2.4
duration: 15 min

Front squats were in the groove. Back squats felt very nice in terms of technique for not having done them in a while, and they were fun. Deadlift felt heavier than expected and technique wasn't 100% there. I found myself overarching at lockout on a couple reps, something I rarely have a problem with. Doing other leg work beforehand played a role I'm sure. I almost 100% of the time deadlift as my first lift.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 w/ 120 lbs (still focusing on getting a super tight starting position, and keeping the bar as close to my face as possible when passing the head. Weight felt light. Last set was the fasted and most in the groove.)

bench press - 
3x3 w/ 190 lbs (focusing on leg drive. was in the groove well today.)

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 70 lbs (felt really light)

weighted chin up - neutral grip, sternum to bar
3x3 +30 lbs (easy)

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side w/ 95 lbs (feel like I should do more reps on these)

high cable rope facepull - 
3x10 #90

plank - 
3x25 seconds

EZ bar wide grip curl - 
1x20 w/ 55 lbs

OH EZ bar narrow grip elbow extension - 
1x20 w/ 55 lbs

treadmill:
incline: 15.0
speed: 2.6
duration: 15 minutes

Good stuff. Did lots of warm up sets on the bench press to work on my set up. Training on a different bench. I gotta drop my head and neck completely off the back of it to set up a well positioned arch.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

depth jump from 18" box - 
3x3

hang clean above knee - 
3x3 145 lbs

OH squat, narrow snatch grip - 
3x5 65 lbs

pause (3 s) front squats -
3x3 145 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

DB Bulgarians squat - 
3x8 each side w/ x2 30 lbs (working on driving knee outward on descent, and maintaining that position for the rep)

calf raise - 
3x10 #220 

roll outs from knees - 
3x4 BW

elliptical -
strength intervals, lvl 10/16, 15 minutes

t spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

chin up - 
3x4 (pronated, supinated, neutral)
3x6 (pronated, supinated, neutral)
1x3 (5 seconds pause at top, 5 second eccentric, each rep, neutral grip)

plyo push up - 
3x3 BW

push up - 
2x9 BW
2x9 +20 lbs

incline push up - 
2x6 + 20 lbs

unilateral KB push press - 
3x5 each side 65 lbs

green band row - 
3x12 (explosive concentric, hold 1 second, moderate pace eccentric)

KB swing - 60 second RI
6x10 w/ 91.5 lb KB 

roll out to wall plank - 
2x20 seconds w/ increased distance from last week

hip mobility

Good shit.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
3x3 215 lbs (smooth in the groove reps, focusing on elbows high and tight in the bottom)

deadlift - 
3x3 375 lbs (DOH first set, MG rest) (deadlifts felt very solid today, in the groove and the weight came up smoothly)

speed deficit deadlifts off of 45 lb plates - 
3x3 225 lbs 

RDL - 
3x5 235 lbs (felt super snappy at lockout, perhaps from the KB swings?)

farmers walk handles static holds - 
3x30 seconds w/ x2 145 lbs

calf raise - 
3x15 #190

side plank w/ arm OH - 
3x15 each side 

t-spine mobility (added OH barbell squats into these. I start with snatch grip, then work grip narrow to lock in the upper back extension. I do these between sets of front squats. It really helps me to stay upright in the front squat.)

treadmill:
incline: 15.0
speed: 2.8
duration: 15 minutes

Great session. Sore throat, stuffy, but fine otherwise. Canned the back squat and added deficit speed deadlifts. Back squats just don't feel right. They usually bother my back. I don't think I'll be using a belt until I get to 405 and above on the deadlift. No knee sleeves on the front squat for a while too. While they are knee sleeves and not wraps, they have some tension, and I think give me a little kick out of the bottom.


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2016)

Today -

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 125 lbs (felt really light and snappy, last set was the fastest and most in the groove)

bench press - 
3x3 195 lbs (last set was the fastest and most in the groove)

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 75 lbs (felt light)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +35 lbs (neutral grip, sternum to bar)

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side 100 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #100 (pause for a second at full retraction)

plank - 
3x30 seconds

EZ bar curl wide grip - 
1x20 w/ 60 lbs

EZ bar narrow grip standing OH EE - 
1x20 w/ 60 lbs

treadmill - 
incline: 15
speed: 3.0
duration: 15 minutes

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session, despite still having a head cold.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

depth jump off of 18" box +45 lb plate -
3x3 (need to work on fulling flexing my arms on the way up, but the jumps felt good today)

hang clean above knee - 
3x3 155 lbs (these felt really good today, the "jumping" cue helped me get my hips extended fully)

OH squat  -
3x5 75 lbs (start with a snatch grip, then work it narrower each set by a few inches to challenge the OH position more) (felt good! much improved since I started. I used to feel like I had to focus constantly on my shoulder and arm position to keep the weight from falling forward. I felt I was fighting the keep the weight OH, but now I feel I can lock my shoulders and arm into a good position and focus on my leg drive more. I think some new t-spine mobility work has been helping too. Today was the best that front squats have felt, ever.)

pause front squat (3 sec pause in hole, but keeping quads contracted, not losing tension and "sitting" on my legs, this is how I've been doing these during this training phase) - 
3x3 155 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 75 lbs (easiest they've felt this phase. I was locked really well in the groove.)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 35 lbs

calf raise - 
3x10 #235

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

treadmill:
speed:4.0
Started flat, and increased incline by 1.0 every 30 seconds until I reached an incline of 11, then went back down in the same fashion as I went up. 

t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2016)

Today -

warm up

BW chin up - 
3x5 (p,s,n grips)
3x7 (p,s,n grips)
1x2 6 second hold at top, and 6 second eccentric (n grip)

plyo push up - 
3x3

push up - 
2x10 BW
2x10 +20 lbs

incline push up - 
2x7 +20 lbs

KB push press - 
3x6 each side w/ 65 lbs (focusing on keeping weight midfoot, and driving knees forward on descent)

green band row - 
3x14 (explosive concentric, pause for 1 second, moderate eccentric)

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
7x10 w/ 91.5 lbs (felt well in the groove today, best since I started doing swings again)

roll out to wall plank - 
2x20 seconds at increased distance from last week

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
3x3 225 lbs

deadlift - 
3x3 385 lbs (DOH grip first set, MG last two, no belt)

speed deficit deadlift - 
3x3 235 lbs

RDL - 
3x5 245 lbs

farmer's walk handles static holds - 
3x30 seconds w/ x2 155 lbs

calf raise - 
3x15 #205 

side plank w/ arm OH - 
3x20 seconds each side

treadmill:
incline: 5.0
speed: 3.5
duration: 10 minutes

Front squats tough, but definitely doable. Deadlifts felt heavier than I expected...ugh. But, the last set was the fastest and most in the groove. Grip felt really strong.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2016)

10/18/2016 - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 130 lbs (felt lighter than last week! In the groove today.)

bench press - 
3x3 200 lbs (last rep of last 2 sets were tough grinders, but stuck in the groove.)

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 80 lbs (felt light)

weighted chin up - neutral grip
3x3 +40 lbs (felt lighter than last week)

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side 105 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #110 (1 sec pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x35 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
1x20 65 lbs

OHEE with barbell - 
1x20 65 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2016)

10/20/2016

depth jump off of 18" platform + x2 45 lb plates
3x3 BW

hang power clean (above knee) - 
3x3 165 lbs (catching nice and high, BTW all hang cleans I've done past few weeks are power)

OHS - 
3x5 85 lbs (slowly work grip narrower each set, starting with snatch grip and working in a few inches each set)

3 second bottom pause front squat - 
3x3 165 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 80 lbs

DB Bulgarian squats - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise - 
3x10 #250

roll out from knees - 
3x6 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

BW chin up - 
3x5 (pronated, neutral, supinated)
3x8 (pronated, neutral, supinated)
1x2 (7 second hold at top, 7 second eccentric, neutral grip)

plyo push up - 
3x3 BW

push up - 
2x11 BW
2x11 +20 lbs

incline push up - 
2x8 +20 lbs

KB push press - 
3x7 each side (easier than last week)

green band row - 
3x16 (explosive concentric, pause 1 second full retraction, moderate eccentric)

KB swing - RI 60 seconds
8x10 w/ 91.5 lbs (swings felt easier than last week)

roll out to wall plank - 
2x20 seconds at increased distance

Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2016)

Today - 

warm up 

front squat - 
3x3 235 lbs (tough, but in groove, and definitely doable)

deadlift - 
3x3 395 lbs (chalk, MG, no belt. slow, but smooth, and in the groove. I felt very confident in these reps.)

speed deficit deadlifts - 
3x3 245 lbs

RDL -
3x5 255 lbs

farmers walk handle static holds - 
3x20 seconds w/ x2 165 lbs

calf raise - 
3x15 #220

side plank with arm OH - 
3x25 seconds each side

Awesome session. So tired by the end.


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't do progress pics too much these days, but here is a back shot. 6', 192 lbs. Lighting is definitely helping...


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 135 lbs (nice fast clean reps, last set was most in the groove)

bench press - 
3x3 205 lbs (faster last reps of each set than last week. On 1st rep of last set, I didn't press the bar closer towards my face on the way up, and the weight was drifting down towards my feet, and this caused me to overcorrect, so that I brought the bar to closer towards my face on the way down, and then I lost some tension in my lats. From that semi-awkward pressing, it had me a little more fatigued than usual for my last rep, but the last one went up smoothly, but a bit of a grinder.)

DB bench press -
3x5 w/ x2 85 lbs (felt easy)

weighted chin up -
3x3 +45 lbs (neutral grip)

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side 110 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #120 (1 second pause at full retraction each rep)

plank - 
3x40 seconds

EZ bar curl (wide grip) - 
1x20 w/ 70 lbs

OH elbow extension EZ bar narrow grip - 
1x20 w/ 70 lbs

hip mobility
T-spine mobility

treadmill

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

depth jump with 18" platform + x3 45 lb plates - 
3x3 BW (felt off today on these)

above knee hang power clean - 
3x3 175 lbs (catching nice and high. very solid overall, but on some reps, I caught the bar with a tad too much forward lean)

OH squat -
3x5 w/ 95 lbs (ughhh...these are so fucking hard. I fell backward a couple times today doing these. Some of the reps were spot on, and others were wonky. It just takes a little waver to go from locked in the groove to herky jerky.)

pause front squat - 3 second pause in hole
3x3 175 lbs (felt good)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x6 each side w/ x2 85 lbs (these were so tough today to get in the groove. On my first set, I had to restart 3 times because I just kept losing balance. Like the OH squat, its easy to go from solid form to completely losing balance. To spite my difficultly and frustration, I went for a PR set my last set. These killed me today.)
1x7 each side w/ x2 85 lbs *PR*

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 w/ x2 45 lbs (felt relatively easy)

roll out from knees -
3x7

calf raise - 
3x10 w/ #265

Great session, but exhausted afterwards. I need to cut down my volume on this training session. I'm removing the depth jumps, and I might cut other things, maybe a set here or there.


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2016)

Yesterday - 

BW chin up -
3x4 (pronated, neutral, supinated)
3x9 (pronated, neutral, supinated) (these were tough, but my pause chin ups have noticeably helped the top portion of my chin ups when I am fatigued)
3x1 w/ 8 second pause at top, and 8 second eccentric

push up - 
3x3 plyometric
2x12 BW
2x12 +20 lbs
2x9 incline (feet on 18 inch box) +20 lbs

KB push press -
3x8 each w/ 65 lbs

green band row - 
3x17 explosive concentric, 1 second hold at full retraction, moderate eccentric

roll out to wall plank - 
2x20 seconds at increased distance

KB swing -
10x3 w/ 91.5 lbs (stopped doing higher rep conditioning swings because it's too taxing overall on my lower back, so I just did lots of low rep sets to work on power)

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat -
3x3 245 lbs (no knee sleeves. I realized the knee sleeves I have to provide a little kick out of the bottom, not a lot though. I have been training without them for change.) (weight felt heavy, but I was really well in the groove today and pushed confidently through the reps. Sets got progressively easier.)

deadlift - 
3x3 405 lbs (mixed grip, chalk, no belt) (felt really good in the groove today. Felt confident, was not struggling at all. I usually belt up when I get to 405, but the weight felt fine without the belt. Back position was super solid. I was getting good leg drive off the bottom, something i forgot to do sometimes.) 

speed deficit deadlift - 
3x3 255 lbs

RDL - 
3x5 265 lbs (felt solid and easy)

farmers walk static holds - 
2x20 seconds w/ x2 170 lbs *PR*

calf raise - 
3x5 #235

forgot to do side planks! oops.

Awesome session. Today was really challenging and fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2016)

11/6/16

OHP - 
3x3 140 lbs 

bench press - 
3x3 210 lbs (felt slightly easier than last week. Felt really locked into the groove and stable.)

DB bench press - 
1x3 w/ x2 90 lbs
2x4 w/ x2 90 lbs (DBs had longer handles than I am used to, and this made them harder to balance. I fatigued my chest with the
slow shaky reps first set and I think it affected the remaining sets. I wanted 3x5.)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +50 lbs (semi-neutral, semi-supinated)

unilateral DB row - 
3x7 each side 110 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #130 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x45 seconds

curl -
1x20 w/ 75 lbs

OH elbow extension - 
1x20 w/ 75 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good shit.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

above knee power hang clean - 
3x3 185 lbs

3 second bottom pause front squat - 
3x3 w/ 185 lbs (hang power cleaned the weight, these felt easier than last week, by a surprising amount.) 

OH squat - 
5x3 105 lbs (pushing head through, leaning torso forward, and getting shoulders locked backwards helps me get in the right position. These are so tough. I go to full depth. Had a couple sets where I was too forward and the weight came down on the first rep, and had to restart.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 90 lbs

Bulgarian DB squat - 
3x6 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x8 BW (had to use a barbell because I didn't have my roll out wheel.) 

calf raise - 
lots of sets on smith machine

t-spine and shoulder mobility 

Good. Such a tough workout. Hang cleans felt really good.


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2016)

Today -

warm up

BW chin up -
2x10 (neutral, supinated)

push up - 
1x3 plyo
1x13 BW
1x13 +20 lbs
1x10 incline +20 lbs

kettlebell push press - 
1x9 each side with 65 lbs

green band row - 
2x18 explosive concentric, hold full retraction for a second, and moderate eccentric

roll out to wall plank - 
2x20 seconds at increased distance

Short session. My last three workouts of the phase are going to have less recovery time between them so I can fit them in before a trip I'm taking. My next two workouts are more important than today's, so I went light so I can recover better overall, and not have residual fatigue on my upper body when I train it again on Monday.


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x1,2,3 w/ 255 lbs (felt super solid and in the groove. Tough, but felt absolutely doable today.) 

deadlift - 
1x3 415 lbs (mixed grip, no belt)
1x8 415 lbs *PR* (mixed grip, belt on 5th notch) (deadlifts felt super good today)

speed deficit deadlifts - 
2x3 w/ 265 lbs

RDL - 
2x5 w/ 275 lbs (DOH grip)

farmer's walk static holds -
1x20 w/ x2 175 lbs *PR*

calf raise - 
3x10 #280
1x15 #250

side plank - 
1x30 seconds each side
1x35 seconds each side

t-spine mobility

Man, I didn't know I'd be hitting a deadlift PR this phase. I wasn't planning on going for one, but I just felt like I had it in my today. That's a 5 lb PR on my 8 rep max. I feel very fulfilled in that set! I was looking at this phase as a sort of re-establishing my strength foundation before going for heavier weights again, if at all.


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2016)

I want to add a note to the above post:

My BW is 193 lbs. This is about 3-5 lbs lighter than the last time I hit my 8 RM PR.


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOyPuNls7Ek


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2016)

11/14/16 -

OHP - 
3x3 145 lbs (smooth reps, no belt, didn't use belt entire phase)

bench press - 
1x1 215 lbs
1x2 215 lbs (didn't go for third set, pressing strength was dwindling, didn't feel with no spotter or power rack)

DB bench press - 
1x4 w/ x2 95 lbs
1x5 w/ x2 95 lbs (felt a lot stronger than last week, back to regular sized dumb bells)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +55 lbs (neutral grip)

unilateral DB row - 
2x5 each side w/ 120 lbs

high cable facepull - 
2x10 #140

plank - 
1x60 seconds

wide grip EZ bar curl - 
1x20 w/ 80 lbs

OHEE EZ bar narrow grip - 
1x18 w/ 80 lbs

Last session of the phase. I took a week off.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2016)

Yesterday - 

warm up

above knee hang power clean -
3x3 155 lbs

bottom pause front squat - 
3x3 155 lbs (3 seconds pause, hang cleaned the weight)

OH squat - 
5x3 75 lbs (felt really solid. my cues for this are: head forward, shoulders back)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ x2 70 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x8 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

roll out from knees - 
3x5 

calf raise - 
3x10 #220 

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

First session back after a week break. Feeling good.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

chin up - 
6x5 +20 lbs (pronated, neutral, supinated x2)
3x1 BW w/ 3 second pause at top, 3 second eccentric

push ups - 
2x10 BW
2x10 +20
1x3 +20, decline, 3 second eccentric and 3 second hold on bottom each rep
1x1 BW, decline, 5 second eccentric and 5 second pause on bottom

KB push press - 
2x6 each side w/ 65 lbs

green band row - 
3x12 explosive concentric, moderate eccentric

KB swing - 
8x3 w/ 91.5 lb KB

roll out plank - 
2x20 seconds, starting with the greatest distance plank I completed last phase

band OH elbow extensions - 
2x15

35 lb KB unilateral curls -
2x8 each side (one arm at a time, so no periodic short rest, as there is with alternating curls)

t-spine mobility 
hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
3x3 215 lbs (no knee sleeves. these felt very in the groove and strong)

deadlift - 
3x3 375 lbs (first set DOH. MG sets 2 and 3. Chalk, no belt. Felt very solid on these.)

speed deficit deadlift - 
3x3 225 lbs (standing on 45 lb plates)

RDL - 
3x5 235 lbs (DOH)

farmers walk static holds - 
2x20 seconds w/ x2 175 lbs

calf raise - 
3x15 #190

side plank with arm OH - 
3x10 seconds each side

t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 125 lbs (felt a bit out of groove, but overall pretty good. Weight felt light, regardless of out of grooveness. I let the bar travel to far away from my face at the bottom, and as a result, the weight was a bit forward at the top. I stayed balanced well, but I could see balance issues if the weight was heavier.)

bench press - 
3x3 190 lbs (felt pretty light. overall pretty good. a bit out of groove on the last set, which is usually my best set.) 

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 70 lbs (super fast and snappy reps)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +35 lbs (solid, chest to bar, neutral grip)

unilateral DB row -
3x7 each side 90 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #100 (1 sec pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x20 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x12 w/ 60 lbs

EZ bar OHEE - 
2x12 w/ 60 lbs

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2016)

Fufu - what about an updated cawk pic?


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Fufu - what about an updated cawk pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



Hmmm, I'll have to find some jacked and tanned dude to fluff me so I can be at 100% full mast. Can't be taking pics of half-chubs if it'll be on the internet...


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

above knee hang power clean - 
3x3 165 lbs (with plenty of warm up sets)

3 second bottom pause front squat - 
3x3 165 lbs (hang cleaned the weight first)

OH squat - 
5x3 85 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ x2 75 lbs (had the groove down really solid on most reps. was remembering to drive the movement by pressing the free leg back really hard)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x8 each side w/ x2 35 lbs (more upright posture and knee flexion to stress quads more)

calf raise - 
3x10 #235

roll out from knees - 
3x6 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Felt destroyed by the end. Hang cleans felt really solid today. Catching them super high.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2016)

Today -

warm up

weighted chin up -
5x6 +20 lbs (pronated, neutral, supinated, neutral, supinated) (each week I will increase a rep per set, and knock off a set)
3x1 BW (neutral grip, 4 second hold at top, 4 second eccentric, shorter RI)

push up - 
2x11 BW
2x11 +20
3x1 incline BW, 5 second eccentric, 5 second hold at bottom (these are killer)

KB push press - 
2x7 each side w/ 65 lbs (technique felt good)

green band row - 
3x13 (explosive concentric, 1 second pause at full retraction, moderate eccentric)

KB swing - 
8x3 w/ 91.5 lbs (I do these just to work on hip extension explosive power)

roll out plank - 
2x20 seconds at increased distance

OH band EE w/ purple band - 
1x20
1x15 

single arm KB curl - 
2x9 each side w/ 35 lbs (these are a decent core exercise when holding a single weight and maintaining spinal alignment)

Done. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
3x3 225 lbs

deadlift - 
3x3 385 lbs (mg, no belt)

speed deficit deadlift - 
3x3 235 lbs

RDL - 
3x5 245 lbs (DOH)

farmers walk static hold - 
2x20 seconds w/ x2 180 lbs *PR*

calf raise -
3x15 #205 

side plank with arm OH - 
3x15 seconds each side

Good stuff. Everything felt solid. Wasn't quite mentally primed today, but everything went well regardless.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2016)

Body weight has been at 192 lbs for a while. I'm eating a lot, but it's not enough. I'm pretty cool with it though, as I set the occasional PR.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 130 lbs (sets got better as they went on. Need to remember to lock out hips and knees during all reps, to avoid anterior tilt and forward weight shift)

bench press - 
3x3 195 lbs (sets got easier as they went on.)

DB bench press -
3x5 w/ x2 75 lbs

weighted chin up -
3x3 +40 lbs (sternum to bar, neutral grip)

unilateral DB row - 
3x7 each side w/ 95 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #110 (1 sec pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x25 seconds

EZ bar curl wide grip - 
2x12 w/ 65 lbs

EZ bar OH elbow extension - 
2x12 w/ 65 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Felt great today. Everything went well.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - 
4x7 +20 lbs (pronated, neutral, supinated, neutral)
3x1 BW (5 second hold at top, 5 second eccentric)

push up - 
2x12 BW
2x12 +20 lbs
3x1 BW (6 second eccentric, 6 second hold at bottom before concentric)

KB push press -
2x8 each side w/ 65 lbs

green band row - 
3x14 (explosive concentric, 1 second hold at full retraction, moderate eccentric)

KB swing - 
8x3 w/ 91.5 lbs

roll out plank - 
2x20 seconds at increased distance

OH elbow extension with purple band - 
2x20

single arm KB curl - 
2x10 each side w/ 35 lbs

hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt really good.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
3x3 235 lbs

deadlift - 
3x3 395 lbs (MG, no belt) (sitting back a bit right before pulling seemed to help me today)

speed deficit deadlift - 
3x3 245 lbs (have to focus a little better on locking hips out with neutral spine. I felt I was hyperextending a bit due to the speed I had at the top.)

RDL - 
3x5 255 lbs (felt easy and good)

farmers walk static holds - 
2x20 w/ x2 185 lbs *PR*

calf raise - 
3x15 #220

side plank with arm OH - 
3x20 seconds each side

Good stuff. Front squats felt heavy, but really in the groove. Deadlifts got easier every set. I didn't get too mentally primed today, but I didn't need to.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2016)

Merry holidays fufu. Thanks for the nudez!


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Merry holidays fufu. Thanks for the nudez!
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



Anytime cutie.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2016)

Prince said:


>



The illustrious Prince has made an appearance in my journal...what a treat!


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2016)

*FORGOT TO LOG THIS FROM 12/12/2016*

_above knee power hang clean - 
3x3 175 lbs

bottom pause front squat (3 second) - 
3x3 175 lbs

OH squat - 
5x3 105 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ x2 80 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x8 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise - 
3x10 #250

roll out from knees - 
3x7

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility_


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 135 lbs (felt strong and in the groove. I am focusing on not letting the bar go below my chin. When I let the bar go too low, I lose tension in my upper back and my form would break down a bit.

barbell bench press - 
3x3 200 lbs (sets felt easier as they progressed. Last 2 sets felt strong, smooth, and in the groove)

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 80 lbs 

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +45 lbs (neutral grip)

unilateral DB row - 
3x7 each side w/ 95 lbs (I fucked up on these, was supposed to progress to 100 lbs on this session)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #120 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x30 seconds

EZ bar wide grip curl -
2x12 w/ 70 lbs

EZ bar narrow grip OH EE -
2x12 w/ 70 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

above knee hang power clean - (next week progress by only 5 lbs, use bumper plates)
_warm up:_
_1x10 bar
1x5 95, 115
1x3 135, 155, 165, 175_
3x3 185 lbs (dropping down lower to catch the bar, but still a power clean. I felt a bit out of groove on first set, but felt good last 2 sets, and super good when I cleaned the weight for the pause front squats.)

bottom pause front squat - (hang power cleaned weight. progress by 10 lbs as usual, use bumper plates)
3x3 w/ 185 lbs (3 second pause. sets felt strong as I went on)

OH squat - 
3x3 115 lbs 

unilateral DB RDL - (cut a set off next week. next week go for 2x7 for PR lift with x2 90's)
3x5 w/ x2 85 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - (cut a set off next week)
3x8 w/ x2 45 lbs

calf raise - 
3x10 #265

roll out from knees - 
3x8 BW

In the following weeks of this phase, I am going to cut a set off the unilateral exercises.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - 
2x8 +20 lbs (neutral grip) (next week do 2 sets of 9, supinated)
3x1 BW w/ 6 second hold at top, and 6 second eccentric

push ups - 
2x13 BW
2x13 +20 lbs
3x1 BW w/ feet elevated, 7 second eccentric, 7 second hold at bottom

KB push press - 
2x9 each side w/ 65 lbs

green band row - 
3x15 (sets 1 and 2: explosive concentric, 1 sec hold at full retraction, moderate eccentric. last set: regular tempo. next week, ill probably just do regular tempo. it's harder in a way.)

roll out plank - 
2x20 seconds at increased distance 

OHEE purple band - 
1x25

single arm KB curl - 
1x11 each side w/ 35 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
3x3 245 lbs (tough, but definitely doable. No psyching up. In groove. Pressure was a little too forward on the feet on the way up on some of the reps, and I was a little bendy in the upper back, but nothing major. Back still maintained a good overall position, and feet stayed flat.)

deadlift - 
3x3 405 lbs (chalk, MG, no belt) (1st rep of 2nd set was really slow off the ground, but in the groove and I knew I had it. No psyching up. I just wasn't focused enough on exploding off the bottom.)

speed deficit deadlift - 
2x3 255 lbs (last set was super snappy)

RDL - 
2x5 265 lbs (felt really in the groove and easy today)

farmers walk static holds - 
2x20 seconds w/ x2 190 lbs *PR* (I love these. Feels like my shoulders are going to rip off my torso, in a good way.)

calf raise -
3x15 #235

side plank with arm OH - 
3x25 seconds each side 

Wow. Great session. What a weird one. I got 1.5-2 hours of sleep last night. Had some major insomnia. I felt atrocious this morning. I was in another world. I was feeling nauseous and strung out, and I was confident I would not be training today. But, after breakfast, I started feeling better. I really wanted to get my session in today. Before I went in the gym, I focused on taking one step at a time. Just drive there. Do my first warm up drill, 2nd, 3rd, so on. Taking a mental break after each segment. Then I started my sets with the same mentally. Just do this one. I was keeping myself super short sighted to stay sane and conserve energy. Ended up having a great session. I was surprised how strong I felt despite one of the worst nights of sleep I've had in a few years.

That's one of the odd things I've noticed about myself when I am really sleep depriving: I feel better when I keep myself busy. When I slow down, I feel like shit.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2016)

Yesterday - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 140 lbs (felt nice and in the groove today, smooth strong reps)

bench press - 
3x3 205 lbs (NEXT WEEK, DO 3X2)(first set was a grinder, lost arch in my upper and mid back throughout the reps. Sets got easier as they went along. I need to remember to put some chalk where my back contacts the bench to get better grip so I can really push into my upper back without sliding, to maintain a good arch.)

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 85 lbs (solid)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +50 lbs (neutral grip, chest to bar, solid)

unilateral DB row - 
3x7 each side w/ 100 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #130 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x35 seconds (next week, just 2 sets)

wide grip EZ bar curl - 
2x10 w/ 75 lbs

narrow grip EZ bar OH elbow extension - 
2x10 w/ 75 lbs

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2016)

Today - 

warm up

above knee hang power clean - 
_1x5 45 lbs
1x3 95 lbs
1x3 115 lbs
1x3 135 lbs
1x3 155 lbs
1x3 165 lbs
1x3 175 lbs
1x3 185 lbs_
3x3 190 lbs (was really in the groove today, felt better than last week. An important cue today I realized is to look straight forward at all times. This helps me maintain a better posture, and not catch the bar leaning too far forward. The last set of the last rep was a full hang clean (just couldn't manage the power position, first time this has happened since I started doing these again.)

bottom pause front squat - 3 second pause
3x3 w/ 195 lbs (above knee hang power cleaned these. The hang clean on the first set was my best hang clean rep of today, despite being 5 lbs heavier than previous set. I caught the bar really well and high, actually hit myself in the throat a bit.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x7 each side w/ x2 90 lbs *PR* (these were tough, but I was really in the groove today for whatever reason.)

Bulgarian DB squat - 
2x8 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

calf raise -
3x10 #280

roll out from knees -
3x9

t-spine mobility

Awesome sessions. I felt a bit out of it going into the gym today, but today's training was spot on.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2016)

Today's pause front squat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKuyYgwAgDI


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2016)

Today's hang cleans:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su1DyAk37II


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - 
2x9 +20 lbs (supinated) (can progress to 2 sets of 10 next week, today was easier than expected, due to the supinated grip)
3x1 BW 7 second hold at top, 7 second eccentric

unilateral KB push press - 
2x10 each side w/ 65 lbs (can progress to 2 sets of 11 reps next week, because I switched these before push ups)

push up - 
2x14 BW
2x14 +20 lbs
1x1 feet inclined, 8 second eccentric, 8 second hold on bottom

green band row - 
3x16 normal tempo (make sure touch band to chest)

roll out plank - 
2x20 seconds at increased distance

OH purple band elbow extension -
1x26

single arm KB curl - 
1x12 each side w/ 35 lbs

hip mobility
t spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2017)

1/4/17

warm up

front squat - 
3x3 255 lbs (no knee sleeves, as has been the case for the past phase and this current phase. hip shifting to the right like a motherfucker and grinding on the last rep of every set. I never do it that bad. Ugh. Still, full ROM and feet were flat. I knew today would be tough, so I am glad I made the reps.)

deadlift - 
3x3 415 lbs (no belt, MG) (Form was really solid on these, but man these were tough, grinding them out, I think this is a beltless PR)

skipped speed work

RDL -
3x5 275 lbs

static holds -
2x45 seconds w/ x2 130 lbs *PR*

skipped calf work 

side plank with arm OH - 
2x30 seconds each side

Today was a bit off because I had walked 8 hours the day before, and 4-5 hours the day off earlier on. My hips and everything below were tired and sore going in, but I still managed to hit my numbers. I skipped some accessory stuff. I am very happy I was able to hit my numbers.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 145 lbs (felt pretty solid today, very smooth reps. The main thing I need to work on at this point is not letting the bar get in front of my center of mass. Keeping my lats locked back tight, and clearing my head back on the concentric, then immediately pushing my head through forward after the bar clears, can help with this. Also, keeping my quads and glutes locked out.)

bench press - 
3x2 210 lbs (first set was solid and smooth, no pysching. 2nd set I didn't psyche, and I GRINDED the 2nd rep. I wasn't focusing enough, and for whatever reason the eccentric on the 2nd rep was slower than I should have done. 3rd set, pysched up (not crazily), and made the set better than 2nd.)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +55 lbs (neutral grip)

unilateral DB row - 
3x7 each side w/ 110 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #140 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank - 
2x40 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x10 80 lbs

OH EZ bar EE - 
2x10 80 lbs

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2017)

^forgot to add to the above workout that I did DB bench press 3x5 w/ x2 90 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

above knee hang power clean - 
_1x5 45 lbs
1x3 95 lbs
1x3 115 lbs
1x3 135 lbs
1x3 155 lbs
1x3 165 lbs
1x3 175 lbs
1x3 185 lbs
1x1 190 lbs_
3x2 195 lbs (technique got better every set. However, technique wasn't as good as its been. Still, it was acceptable. Nothing was ugly. Still still, nothing I'd want to do consistently through a phase.) (sets of 1 or 2  next week, only progress by 5 lbs) (warm up with only sets of 2 on the heavier warm up sets)

bottom pause front squat - 
3x2 205 lbs (working on good pressure position in foot, and keeping pressure even between feet, getting hips and knees out)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x7 each side w/ x2 95 lbs *PR* (TOUGH)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
2x8 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

calf raise - 
3x10 #295 lbs (left ankle lost stability for and instant and shuddered once back and forth into over supination. No injury at all, but something to keep in mind for the future.)

roll out from knees - 
2x10 BW

Awesome session. Feeling beat up. Those unilateral DB RDLs killed me. Weight is still at 192 lbs. Putting on weight these days is a challenge as always, but less tolerable and more annoying. As long as I occasionally set PRs, I'm feeling good though.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - 
2x10 +20 lbs (supinated, really solid reps, all of them, this might be a PR, but not sure)
3x1 w/ 8 second pause at top, and 8 second eccentric

unilateral KB push press - 
2x11 each side w/ 65 lbs (had more in the tank, for sure. progress to 2x12 next week)

push up - 
2x15 +20 lbs (moved weighted first)
2x15 BW (just do 1 set of BW next week)

green band row -
3x17 (normal pace, making sure band touches chest)

roll out plank - 
2x20 seconds at increased distance

OHEE purple band - 
3x15

single arm KB curl - 
1x13 each side w/ 35 lbs

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything was tough, but went great.


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
1x1,2,3 265 lbs (really in the groove today. great positioning. good even foot pressure and hip position (got hips and knees out well). some thoracic rounding (to be expected with heavier weigh), but it didn't pull me out of the groove, or cause me to lose good tension through my spine and hips. I felt super good about these. No knee sleeves. Took a lot of focus and patience with my warm up sets to pull off today's front squats well.)

deadlift - 
1x1,2,3 425 lbs (no belt first set, belt (5th notch) last 2 sets. MG all sets. First set was slow and a grinder, but really well in groove and smooth bar movement. 2nd set I got slightly too far forward with my foot pressure, but I was still well in the groove. 3rd set was the best set. I felt entirely in the groove, and I had more in the tank, I was really psyched up for the last set.) 

speed deficit deadlift (standing on one 45 lb plate, as usual) - 
2x3 250 lbs

RDL - 
2x5 285 lbs (DOH grip)

farmers walk static holds - 
2x20 seconds w/ x2 195 lbs *PR*

calf raise - 
3x15 #250

side plank w/ arm OH - 
2x35 seconds each side

Awesome session. I felt really good about today. BW is 192 lbs, which is definitely the lightest I've been when pulling 405+ for reps.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2017)

NOTE FOR SESSION ON 1/7/17:

I forgot to include that I did DB bench press - 3x5 w/ x2 90 lbs


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2017)

Yesterday - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 150 lbs (no belt (as usual for past 2 phases). a bit out of groove, but good technique considering the weight. The problem was forward weight shifting and some arching of the lower back. Nothing major as I stayed flat footed and had decent engagement of quads and glutes during the lower back arching. I was also having an issue with left shoulder stability (and issue I've had my whole life, the joint shifts easily. Sometimes I get in certain shoulder and t-spine positions where I just lose any power in my left shoulder. I have to shift in order to get the muscles to work again.)

bench press - 
1x1 215 lbs
2x2 215 lbs (was easier than expected, and I didn't psyche up that much. Definitely had a good rep in the tank last set. Sets of 2 were smooth and fast considering the weight. A little lateral weight shifting issue, but nothing major. Definitely do 1x1,2,2 next week.) 

flat DB bench press - 
1x4 w/ x2 95 lbs
1x3 w/ x2 95 lbs
1x4 w/ x2 95 lbs

WCU - 
3x3 +60 lbs (neutral x2, supinated x1)

unilateral DB row - 
3x7 each side w/ 120 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #150 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank - 
2x45 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x10 w/ 85 lbs

EZ bar OHEE - 
2x10 w/ 85 lbs

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2017)

Today -

warm up

above knee hang power clean - 
_1x3 45, 95, 115 lbs
1x2 135 lbs, 155, 175 lbs
1x1 185, 190, 195 lbs_
3x1 200 lbs (rocked back moderately on heels first set, but caught high. 2nd set (best set), rocked back slightly on heels, caught high and tight. 3rd set, caught tight, with good even foot pressure, but dropped to half squat as opposed to quarter squats on previous sets. Still a power movement though. Today I found the important of lowering the bar as far as possible while still staying above the knee (for acceleration purposes), and doing sets of 1 with heavier weight.)

bottom pause front squats - 3 second pause
3x2 w/ 215 lbs (technique was really solid on these, especially on sets 2 and 3. Stayed in groove well, and grinded through 2nd reps on all sets while maintaining good positioning (easiest mistake to make is some upper back rounding on the way up). Foot pressure was good in both ant/post, and between feet.)

unilateral DB RDLs - 
2x6 each side w/ x2 100 lbs *PR* (this was a big achievement for me in both strength and technique. These can be SO fucking hard, but I nailed the first set with excellent technique considering the weight being used (just some slight swaying). Feeling very happy about that. Sometimes these turn into a shit show, but not today.)

DB Bulgarian squats - 
2x8 each side w/ x2 60 lbs (tough and uncomfortable, but definitely doable, progress next week as usual while maintaining sets of 8)

calf raise - 
3x10 #310

roll out from knees - 
2x11

Awesome session. Felt great today!


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2017)

Slowly progressing those above knee hang power cleans:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAAdwmEuhOI


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - 
1x12 +20 lbs (supinated) (might be a PR, not sure, would have to look through very old logs)
3x1 BW (neutral) (9 second hold on top, 9 second eccentric)

unilateral KB push press - 
2x12 each side w/ 65 lbs (definitely more in the tank)

push up - 
2x16 +20 lbs

green band row - 
3x18 (touch band to chest every rep)

roll out plank - 
2x20 seconds at increased distance

OHEE with purple band - 
3x17

single arm KB curl - 
1x14 each side w/ 35 lbs

shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Good stuff. Short tough session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2017)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
1x1,2,3 w/ 270 lbs (felt really great and in the groove. Was focusing on keeping my torso loaded stiffly while breaking at the hips and knees. No knee sleeves. I can progress progress to 275.)

deadlift - (kilo plates)
1x1,2 w/ 435.4 lbs
1x4 w/ 435.4 lbs *PR* (feeling great about this. I have been hitting deadlift PRs at the end of each phase for the last few phases. I felt really solid in the groove on this PR set. I did this after front squatting, I wonder what I'd pull if I were fresh.) 

RDL -
3x5 w/ 292.1 lbs (using kilo plates)

side plank w/ arm OH - 
2x40 seconds each side BW

calf raises - 
sets of 15

Awesome session. Trained at a different gym. Very happy about today.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2017)

^To see if I made a PR from this workout, I had to go through old logs for like an hour.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2017)

Yesterday - 

warm up

barbell OHP - 
2x3 155 lbs (in the groove, but tough sets. I think I can progress to 160 next week though, keeping sets of 3. No belt.)

barbell bench press - 
1x1,2 220 lbs (2nd rep of 2nd set was a grinder and a lot harder than expected. I thought I might get pinned. The fear of embarrassment helped me that that weight up. All that being said, I was in the groove very well. I was using a different bench apparatus today and it was a bit hard to get tight on it.)

flat DB bench press - 
1x6 each side w/ x2 100 lbs (as many reps as possible. I am surprised I got 6, they went pretty easy considering the weight. I think the style of DB I used was helpful. Certain handle and bell shapes/lengths make the lift easier or harder. I thought maybe I'd get 4 max.)
1x3 each side w/ x2 100 lbs

weighted chin up - 
1x6 +65 lbs *PR* (supinated) (very happy about this set)
1x2 +1 set of heavy chains (neutral)
1x2 +2 sets of heavy chains (neutral)

unilateral DB row - 
3x7 each side w/ x2 125 lbs

high cable facepull - 
equivilant of 3x10 w/ #160 (1 second pause at full retraction)

standard plank - 
2x50 seconds

barbell curl - 
2x8 w/ 90 lbs

barbell OHEE - 
2x8 w/ 90 lbs

Awesome, awesome session. Love setting a PR.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2017)

Yesterday -

above knee power hang clean - 
_1x3 45, 95, 115 lbs
1x1 135, 145, 155, 165, 175, 185, 195 lbs_
3x1 205 lbs (first set caught high in a great position, 2nd set caught a bit lower, but good position, 3rd set caught at same height as 2nd set, but a bit forward on the shoulders and elbows were a bit low (nothing major), and still definitely in a power position.)

bottom pause front squat - 3 second pause
3x2 w/ 225 lbs (1 rep in sets 2 and 3, a little wobbly in terms on keeping pressure even between feet. Some hip shifting. Feet always remained flat, and correctly errors mid-rep fairly well.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 each side w/ x2 110 lbs (went well, just 1 wobbly re-do rep for each side on first set, but nailed 2nd set clean all reps, no re-do reps)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
1x8 each side w/ x2 65 lbs (was really spent by this point, as I woke up with a sore throat and felt lethargic. Had a surprisingly good session despite not feeling well, quit while I was ahead and nixed 2nd set)

calf raise - 
3x10 #317.5 (highest resistance the machine goes)

roll out from knees - 
2x12

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session, considering I was feeling under the weather. Really had to focus on recovering between reps and pacing myself. BP was a little wonky at the start.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2017)

Today -

warm up

tempo weighted chin ups - 
6x3 +20 lbs (normal pace concentric, 3 second hold at top, 3 second eccentric) 

unilateral KB push press - 
5x5 each side w/ 65 lbs (easy) (focusing on whole body stability at top and eccentric)

push up - 
2x17 +20 lbs
1x17 BW

green band row - 
3x19

roll out plank - 
2x20 seconds at increased distance

purple band OHEE - 
2x18
1x14 (tris burned out)

single arm KB curl -
1x15 each side w/ 35 lbs

Awesome session. Felt great. I feel better compared to Monday where I got a bit sick. Still a little sore throat, but overall feel good.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2017)

2/4/17 - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1 375, 405, 425 (MG, no belt)
1x5 435 lbs *PR* (belt 5th notch, MG, chalk)

RDL - 
3x5 305 lbs (too much for DOH, used straps for the first time ever, hook grip makes my thumbs bleed, I don't want to use a MG on these because it's hard to hit my lats and external rotators as much. 10+ years in, and finally made the jump to straps. These felt pretty easy considering the weight.)

farmers walk static hold - 
2x20 seconds w/ x2 200 lbs *PR*

calf raise -
3x15 #265

side plank with arm OH -
2x45 seconds each side

Awesome session. One of my greatest sets of deadlifting all time. Was dealing from a strange right groin issue from last lower day, but it didn't bother me at all on this day of training. I didn't do squats, because that is what I tweaked my groin on originally, plus I wanted all the juice I had for that PR attempt.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq8K9oMTQlE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 6, 2017)

Nice journal here brother.  Good work over many years.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Nice journal here brother.  Good work over many years.



Thanks! I love doing it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2017)

Today (Last day of this phase) - 

warm up

OHP - 
1x1 135, 145, 155, 160, 165, 170 (170 was quite a grinder, but good positioning) (no belt)
1x3 160 lbs *PR* (last rep, another grinder, and decent positioning, no major errors tho)

bench press - 
1x1 155,165,175,185,195,205,215, 225 lbs (a bit off kilter on 225...not sure what I fucked up on. Had more in tank.)

DB bench press - 
1x1 w/ x2 105 lbs (last day of the phase, just seeing what I'm capable of, not too concerned with overall volume)

weighted chin up - 
1x1 45,55,65,75,80,85
1x1 w/ 90 lbs *PR* (supinated)

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side w/ 120 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #170 w/ 1 second hold at full retraction

standard plank - 
2x55 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x8 w/ 95 lbs

EZ bar OH elbow extesion -
2x8 w/ 95 lbs

Awesome session. Over the past couple weeks I've set some notable PRs. BW at 192 lbs. My body feels great. I'm not training through any knee pain, back pain, shoulder pain, etc. like I have done in the past. I'm breaking PRs I originally did at 200+ lbs, at 192 lbs. Very happy with my training. I find more conservative approaches to progression are important. And of course, focusing on weaknesses.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2017)

First day back after a 5 day break, let the new phase begin.

Today - 

above knee power hang clean - 
_1x2 135, 145, 155_
3x2 165 lbs (felt super snappy, caught really high, I feel like my coordination on these is getting better)

front squat - 
1x1,2,3,4 225 lbs (had a few reps where I was re-finding my positioning, but the rest of the reps were pretty well in the groove and felt strong.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

Bulgarian DB squat - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 50 lbs

roll outs from knees -
3x5 BW

calf raise - 
3x10 #235 

Awesome session. Left feeling fresh, but properly worked.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2017)

2/14/17 -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 165 lbs

unilateral DB OHP - 
3x8 each side w/ 50 lbs (add 5 lbs per week, and decrease rep by 1)

weighted chin up - (neutral grip)
6x3 +25 lbs w/ 1 second hold at top (progress a 1 second each week)

neutral grip low cable row - 
3x10 #130

OHEE cable - 
3x10 #100 

DB single arm curl - 
2x10 each side w/ 30 lbs 

hip mobility

Good.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2017)

2/16/17

warm up

deadlift - 
3x3 w/ 385 lbs

speed deficit deadlifts - 
3x3 w/ 245 lbs

barbell RDL - 
3x5 w/ 245 lbs

farmers walk static hold - 
2x20 w/ x2 185 lbs

calf raise - 
3x15 #205

leg press - 
3x10 (let tension off on bottom)

side plank - 
3x10 each side

t-spine mobility

Good.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2017)

2/20/17

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 135 lbs

bench press -
3x3 195 lbs

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 75 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +40 lbs (neutral grip)

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side w/ 100 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #110 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x20 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x12 w/ 65 lbs

EZ bar OHEE - 
2x12 w/ 65 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2017)

Today -

above knee hang power clean - 
_1x5 45 lbs
1x3 95, 115, 135 lbs
1x2, 145, 155, 165 lbs_
3x2 175 lbs (these were good, but felt a little off. I felt like I wasn't getting as much power as I could. I was catching them high and in good position...but maybe slightly forward.)

front squat - 
1x1,2,3,4 235 lbs (felt good, good groove. no knee sleeves this phase, just like all of last phase)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 80 lbs (i figured out a better way to position the DBs. If I am standing on my right foot, I will hold the left dumb bell with a more-or-less pronated grip, and hold the right dumb bell with a more-or-less neutral grip. this seems like a good way to balance the weight. I felt really solid technique-wise on these today)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 55 lbs

roll out from knees - 
3x6 BW (felt really easy with really solid technique)

calf raise - 
3x10 #250 

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Did shorter RIs overall because I needed to be efficient with time.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press -
5x5 w/ 175 lbs (felt strong, fast, and in the groove, definitely more in the tank, add 10 lbs next week)

unilateral DB OHP - 
3x7 each side w/ 55 lbs (felt solid. next week add 5 pounds, and cut off a rep from each set.)

weighted chin up - 
6x3 +25 lbs w/ 2 second isometric hold at top each rep (felt good. add 1 second to isometric next week)

low cable neutral grip row - 
4x10 #140 

single arm DB curl - 
2x10 each side w/ 35 lbs

cable OHEE - 
3x10 #110 (used metal triangle attachment, I'm gonna use that this phase instead of rope)

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Felt great.


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
3x3 395 lbs (felt really solid. chalk, MG, no belt)

speed deficit deadlift - (standing on 45 lb plates)
3x3 255 lbs

RDL - 
3x5 255 lbs

farmers walk static hold - 
2x20 seconds w/ x2 190 lbs

leg press - 
3x10 #220 (set seat so that there are 6 exposed notches above seat, don't let tension off legs at bottom)

calf raise - 
3x15 #220 

side plank w/ arm OH - 
3x15 seconds each side

Awesome session. Everything felt great. May have to cut volume down on this session in later weeks.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 w/ 140 lbs (solid, focusing on getting the quads and glutes super tight from the start, no belt as usual)

barbell -
3x3 w/ 200 lbs (no psyching up, solid today)

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 80 lbs (easy)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +45 lbs (neutral grip, easy)

unilateral DB row -
3x8 each side w/ 105 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #120 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x25 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x12 w/ 70 lbs

EZ bar OHEE - 
2x12 w/ 70 lbs

Awesome session. Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

above knee hang power clean - 
_1x5 w/ 45, 95, 115 lbs
1x3 w/ 135 lbs
1x2 w/ 145, 155, 165, 175 lbs_
3x3 w/ 185 lbs (these felt fantastic today. I had one rep that felt as close to perfect technique as I've done so far. I discovered a new technique point today. When I'd drop into the hip hinge position, I found that getting a more forward torso position (instead of upright), helped me generate a lot more power from the bottom of the hang (more tension on glutes and hams, and more elastic effect). I found in that position, after I had dropped down into the hang, that I could generate a real quick drive up (and it was almost like I dropped down very quickly and slightly before this, even though I was at the bottom of the hang.) I found this technique helped me to generate more power catch the bar in a better and higher position. I also found that I could wedge my hips forward into the bar, and that helped me get more power as well (instead of just extending completely vertical into straight triple extension, although trip extension definitely occurs.) *I need to remember to get a more forward torso position on the bottom of the hang, and wedging my hips forward into the bar when exploded at the top.)*

front squat - 
1x1,2,3,4 w/ 245 lbs (Tough until the last set where I psyched up. I think I was going a little bit through the motions on the first 3 sets, as the 4th set was significantly easier than the 3rd. I've tweaked my form a little too. I stand slightly wider, with toes slightly more out, and I focus on relaxing on adductors on the way down to get my hips and knees out.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 85 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 60 lbs

calf raise - 
3x10 #265

roll out from knees - 
3x7 BW

Awesome session. Hang power cleans felt really great, definitely easier than last week. *I need to remember to get a more forward torso position on the bottom of the hang, and wedging my hips forward into the bar when exploded at the top.)*


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2017)

^correction, 3x2 on working sets of AKHPC


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 185 lbs (went smoothly. no psyching up necessary. Next week, start progressing by 5 lbs until the end of the phase to ensure I can maintain the 5x5 for as long as reasonably possible.)

unilateral DB OHP -
3x6 each side w/ 60 lbs (cut down reps to 5 next week)

weighted chin up - 3 second isometric hold at top of each rep
6x3 +25 lbs

neutral grip low cable row - 
4x10 #150 

overhead cable elbow extension - 
3x10 #120

single arm DB curl - 
2x10 each side w/ 40 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Will need to cut down volume on this session eventually.


----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
3x3 405 lbs (mixed grip, chalk, no belt) (no psyching up, went well, definitely more in tank. A business as usual kind of day on the deadlifts.)

speed deficit deadlift - 
3x3 265 lbs

RDL - 
3x5 265 lbs

farmers walk static hold - 
2x20 seconds w/ x2 195 lbs (grip felt strong, but god damn, sometimes these fucking hurt my hands)

leg press - 
3x10 #235 (focusing on keep foot pressure just in front of ankle)

calf raise - 
3x15 #235

side plank with arm OH - 
3x20 seconds each side

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 145 lbs (first set was solid, 2nd set good, then 3rd rep of 3rd set I fell out of groove and the rep lasted much longer than it should have. I was distracted during OHP because of certain people I hadn't seen in a while at the gym, and the cleaners were coming when I was there.)

bench press - 
3x3 205 lbs (first set was really slow. The bench I was using was crooked and getting the bar off the hooks was a bitch. The bar was crooked too...fucking A. I gotta get to a better gym soon. I switched benches for my 2nd and 3rd set. They went better than the first, but weren't as strong as I would have hoped considering the weight. I was distracted again because this guy would not stop talking to me.)

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 85 lbs (solid, plenty more in tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +50 lbs (neutral grip)

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side w/ 110 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #130 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction each rep

plank -
3x30 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x12 w/ 75 lbs

EZ bar OH skull crusher - 
2x12 w/ 75 lbs

Hard time getting focused for 1st half of session, but overall it went well.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

above knee hang power clean - 
_1x5 45 lbs
1x3 95, 115 lbs
1x2 135, 145, 155, 165, 175, 185 lbs_
3x2 195 lbs (all sets and reps felt fantastic today. Caught them all high and in a good position. *That more forward lean on the bottom of the hang is a great technique cue for me, it helped me a  a lot today. I need to remember to continue doing this.*)

front squat - 
1x1,2,3,4 w/ 255 lbs (no sleeves. these were tough, but with overall good technique. I got really psyched up to do the last set, which went very well, except on the last rep I tapped the left side of the bar onto the safety bar, and it caused a slower rep than what normally would have been done. I was having some issues with a forward bending of the upper back and elbows coming down a bit, but everything else was good. I will progress in 5 lb increments from this point on this phase, and I will add in knee sleeves from this point on.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 90 lbs (these felt great and in the groove today)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 65 lbs (definitely can progress these over next few weeks)

roll outs from knees - 
3x8 BW

calf raises - 
3x10 #280

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 15, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 190 lbs (felt really great today technique and strength wise. No grinders. Definitely can progress these at 5x5 for at least another week. Today I focused on setting the bar in the best position before lowering it down, and remembering to squeeze the bar really hard when unracking it. I also found that placing the bar a little lower in my palm was helpful.)

unilateral DB OHP - 
1x5 each side w/ 65 lbs
1x4 each side w/ 65 lbs (left shoulder sometimes loses stability as the reps go on, and that's what happened. was a technique issue, not strength. I just matched reps on right side.
1x5 each side w/ 65 lbs

pause weighted chin ups - 4 second pause at top each rep
5x3 +25 lbs (cut off set next week)

low cable neutral grip row - 
4x10 #160

OH elbow extension w/ stiff handle - 
3x10 #130

single arm curl - 
2x8 each side w/ 45 lbs (cut reps to 6 next week)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Awesome fucking session. Felt great today.


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
3x3 415 lbs (dead-stop reps today. chalk, MG, no belt)(All sets were solid. First were a bit slow (still solid, not grinders) on the first rep because I wasn't psyching up. On the last set, I psyched up (but not 100%), and the reps were fast considering the weight, and in the groove. Much more in tank. I wanted to do more reps on the last set but it's too early in the phase to start going for PRs. If I went for a PR set today I'd risk fucking up the remaining of the phase. *I remembered to get good deep breaths on the last set, something I haven't been focusing on too much in recent months. It's a good cue I need to remember.)*

deficit deadlift - standing on 45 lb plates
2x5 w/ 315 lbs (DOH. first set I let the bar get a bit too far from my shins on the bottom 1/3 of the rep. On the 2nd set, technique was really solid.)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 275 lbs (used straps. using straps makes it much easier to focus on hitting the hamstrings and glutes, instead of fighting to keep the bar in my hands. I get enough grip work outside RDLs anyway.)

farmers walk static holds - 
2x20 seconds w/ x2 200 lbs (very solid. easier than last week.)

leg press - 
3x10 #250

calf raise - 
3x15 #250

side plank with arm OH - 
3x25 seconds each side (I'm going to cut a set off of these starting next week)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 w/ 150 lbs (sets got progressively easier. Last set was definitely the best all smooth reps, no grinding, felt pretty easy, not too much psyching. *Go for a PR attempt of 155x4 next week*

bench press - 
3x3 w/ 210 lbs (sets got progressively easy. Again, last set was definitely the best, psyched up for it. Smooth reps, no grinding.)

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 90 lbs (doable without too much psyching up, but not easy)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +55 lbs (neutral x2, supinated x1)

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side w/ 115 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #140

plank - 
3x35 seconsd

EZ bar curl - 
2x12 w/ 80 lbs

EZ bar OH elbow extension - 
2x12 w/ 80 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

above knee power hang clean - 
_1x5 45 lbs
1x3 95, 115 lbs
1x2 135, 145, 155, 165, 175 lbs
1x1 185, 195 lbs_
2x1 205 lbs
1x1 210 lbs (felt awesome today. caught high and in a good position, and didn't even go all the way down to the top of the knee. Have more in the tank to catch in a power position with more weight. *I used the more forward torso position, and really shot my hips into the bar.* This really helps. *I also need to remember to bring the weight lower to the top of the knee cap next week.*)

front squat - 
1x1,2,3,4 w/ 260 lbs (I started using knee sleeves again today. They definitely offer an assistance out of the bottom. Squatting felt comfortable, strong, and technically good today. It was definitely challenging, but doable. I think next week I will do reps in a 1,2,3,3 scheme instead of a 4 rep set.* I started the movement by breaking the knees and letting the knees travel more forward, and this helps me keep a more upright position with better stability. I want to remember this for next week.)*

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 w/ x2 95 lbs (getting in the groove was tough with these today. Just the way it goes sometimes.)

DB Bulgarian squats -
3x3 w/ x2 70 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x9 BW

calf raises -
3x10 #295

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2017)

Power hang cleans from today:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FP4A4ixNUk


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 195 lbs (felt really good. technique was a little wobbly at points, but it's hard to maintain really rigid positions over 3 reps. I can progress to 200 next week for sure. I know I can hit at least a few sets of 5, if not all 5. *Hard grip and leg drive continue to be the cue that helps me the most right now.*)

standing DB bilateral OHP - 
2x10 w/ x2 50 lbs 

weighted chin up - 
2x8 +25 lbs (neutral, then supinated)

low cable neutral grip row - 
4x10 #170

overhead elbow extension - 
3x10 #140

single arm curl - 
2x6 each side w/ 50 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2017)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x2 425, 435 lbs (no belt, MG)
1x2 445 lbs (belt, MG)
1x2 455 lbs *PR* (belt, MG)

deficit deadlift - 
2x5 325 lbs (no belt, DOH)

RDL - 
3x5 285 lbs (straps) (easy)

leg press - 
3x10 #265

side plank - 
3x30 seconds each side 

Skipped calf work and grip work, was destroyed today. I'll pick up grip work next lower day on Friday. 

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Felt under the weather today, but managed to nail a solid PR. When I arrived at the gym, I sat in my car hesitating, debating whether I should train today or not. Sometimes when I feel shitty, it actually forces me to focus more than I usually would. It really puts the pressure on. Today, thankfully I was able to perform well. My last 2RM PR was 445 lbs x2 back in 2010 at around 210 lbs. I nailed today's better PR at 193. I guess I'm doing something right (i.e. training generally conservatively and focusing on technique)

Feeling good about today, but also feeling absolutely destroyed. I failed the third rep on my last deadlift set. Haven't missed a deadlift rep in 4-6 months I think. Considering I was going all out today, the missed rep is acceptable.

Today's lifting:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFk61jMVw-4


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2017)

3/30/17 -

warm up

OHP - 
1x1,2 w/ 155 lbs
1x5 w/ 155 lbs *PR* (a PR by 5 reps, and it came relatively easily) (I feel like today I really nailed in good technique on keeping tension and stability at the bottom of the rep. In the past I would tend to dump the bar too lower and forward and lose a good groove. I try to keep my lats tight, don't let the bar go any further down than just below my chin, and keep the elbows a bit more forward (helps the weight stay back instead of dumping forward).

bench press - 
1x1,2,3 w/ 215 lbs (last set easiest bc of psyching up)

DB bench press - 
2x5 w/ x2 95 lbs (tough, but felt confident in all reps)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +60 lbs (n,n,s)

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side w/ 120 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #150 (1 second pause each rep at full retraction)

plank - 
2x40 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x10 w/ 85 lbs

OH EZ bar ee - 
2x12 w/ 85 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwbP3DBwG9k


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2017)

4/1/17

warm up

above knee hang power clean - 
1x5 45, 95, 115 lbs
1x3 135 lbs
1x2 145, 155, 165, 175 lbs
1x1 185, 195, 205, 210, 215, 220, *225 lbs PR*

front squat - 
1x1,2,3,4,5 w/ 225 lbs (knee sleeves only on last set, last set relatively easy. I will increase by 5 lbs each week on these, same rep scheme, and using knee sleeves only on last set.)

RDL - 
3x10 w/ 225 lbs (super fast, got faster as sets went on)

calf raise - 
3x10 #310

roll out from knees -
3x10 BW

Awesome session. Hang power cleans felt fucking great!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY1PLioYVto


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 200 lbs (felt relatively easy. No real grinders. Technique felt pretty good. Benched with a different set in a rack. Middle fingers on rings, 2 rubber pads below bench feet. I've been getting better at being patient and establishing a good position between reps. At the top, I re-arch my entire back and tuck my shoulders. This was a big help. Also, when unracking, getting some good tension in the goods is good. *Remember to reset between reps with arch and shoulders, while getting good tension in the legs before descending*)

bilateral DB OHP - 
2x9 w/ x2 55 lbs (last set was tough! not used to high reps on these)

weighted chin up - 
2x8 +30 lbs (1/2 n/s,s) (last rep was such a grinder, but got chin over bar)

low cable row -
new cable set up, 4x10 from 4th heaviest setting progressively to heaviest

OH cable EE - 
3x10 

single arm curl - 
1x5 each side w/ 55 lbs
3 sets of cable curls 

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

New gym. Awesome session. Benching felt awesome.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2017)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x2 460 lbs *PR* (really solid groove. 2nd rep was a big grinder, one of the toughest reps ever. I rarely grind reps in the deadlift. I need to work on my speed off the floor, it's definitely the weakest point of my lift.)

deficit deadlifts off of fat 45 lb bumper plates - 
2x5 w/ 335 lbs 

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 295 lbs (straps)

leg press - (new machine)
1x10 225, 230, 235, 240 lbs

calf raise on smith machine - 
1x10 135, 155, 185 lbs

side plank with arm OH - 
2x35 seconds each side

Awesome session. Wasn't feeling particularly amped up today when warming up deadlifts, but was able to summon the mental fortitude for a solid PR. A week off is coming soon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G07R5tnl_-0


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
1x1,2,3 w/ 160 lbs (on the first reps, was letting the bar travel a bit too far forward, with resulted in a slowing at the sticking point. Still, everything was pretty solid, *but do need to focus on keeping bar back and tight (tall chest and tight lats*))

bench press - 
1x1,2,3 w/ 220 lbs (last set went super well. every rep was in the groove, and no grinding at all, definitely had at least another rep on the last set. *New gym and new bars, middle fingers on the rings.)*

DB bench press - 
2x3 w/ x2 100 lbs
1x4 w/ x2 100 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +65 lbs (supinated)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 115 lbs

facepull - 
2x10

rear delt facepull - 
1x10

plank - 
2x45 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x10 w/ 90 lbs

EZ bar OH EE - 
2x10 w/ 90 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2017)

Today -

warm up

just couldn't get focused to train today

above knee hang power cleans -
worked up to 220 which was a full clean.
attempted 225, and missed, just didn't get under the bar fast enough, technique was pretty good. Was going to try again, but then decided to call it quits. 

front squat - 
1x1 225, 235, 245, 255, 265
1x1,2,3,4,5,6 w/ 225 (knee sleeves on all squats today)

RDL - 
1x10 235, 245, 255 lbs (DOH on first 2 sets, straps on third)

calf raises - 
4 sets

roll outs from knees - 
3x11 BW

I'm taking a week break now. I can tell my body and mind are getting flat when training. Need to recovery time. I'll return with high rep training. Perhaps some 5x5 stuff, and assistance work in the 6-10 rep range


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 165 lbs (very easy, as it should have been. Working on technique. Focusing on good leg drive and resetting shoulder packing and arching between reps. Been chalking the bench where my shoulders go so I can maintain an arch). 

OHP -
3x10 w/ 95 lbs (found a good groove by leaning back letting the bar down right in front of my face, then at bottom immediately pressing bar up and pushing head through as soon as bar clears head.)

neutral/supinated grip chin ups - 
3x8 BW (add 5 lbs per week)

low cable row - 
5x12 #65

OHEE stiff handle - 
3x15 #50

straight handle cable curl - 
3x10 #35

worked up on back squat
1x5 45 lbs
1x3 135 lbs
1x2 185 lbs
1x1 205 lbs
1x1 225 lbs 

Haven't back squatted in ages. Just getting the feel. Everything was pretty easy. I will do *low bar* back squatting with a moderate/wide stance, as this is the most comfortable for me. I might use weightlifting shoes, not sure. I am curious how my back squat will be after not training it in yeeaaaaarsss.

hip mobility

First day back after a week break. Felt great. 

For this phase I'm focusing more on bench press, less on OHP. I will start back squatting again, and stop doing front squats. I will include more higher rep work, and focus on some hypertrophy.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2017)

4/19/17

warm up

deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 385 lbs (dead stop, no belt, MG) (sets got easier as they went on. last set was really in the groove, really fast, and snappy. Way more in the tank.)

deficit deadlift (standing on 25 lb bumper plates) - 
1x3 225, 235, 245, 255 (working in getting hips forward towards the bar and knees out on the bottom, with an upright position). 

RDL - 
3x10 225 lbs (DOH first set, straps last 2 sets) (easy)

leg press - 
1x10 w/ #180, 200
3x10 w/ #220 (I think this is what I did, I forget the exactly number, but it was a straight interval. Notch #3 on the leg press, and the 2nd to most reclined position on the seat. add #10 a week)

calf raise - 
3x10 w/ 185 lbs

side plank with arm OH - 
3x10 seconds each side 

t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 200 lbs (getting hard even leg drive with both legs help my stabilize my torso the best to avoid tipping to the side. Relatively easy, as it should be. Way more in the tank.)

DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 80 lbs

chest press machine - 
2x12 w/ 45 lbs each side (add 5 lbs a week)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +20 lbs (supinated

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 100 lbs

plank - 
3x20 seconds

rear delt facepull - 
3x12 w/ #35 (slight pause at full retraction)

EZ bar curl -
2x12 w/ 70 lbs

EZ bar OHEE - 
2x12 w/ 70 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Been eating a lot. I'm trying to put on a few lbs this phase.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (low bar, moderate-to-wide stance, squat shoes)
5x5 w/ 185 lbs (First time seriously doing these in several years. They felt great and super comfortable. I quit back squatting for so long because the front squat felt much more natural and comfortable. However, I realized that with a low bar, moderate-to-wide stance, and squat shoes, I can very naturally and comfortably do a back squat. I started pretty light on these, as I need to get the movement down. I did feel like they were pretty well in the groove though. With my style of back squatting, it has a similar feel to the sumo deadlift. I had way more in the tank. Just going to add 10 lbs per week for a while. I need to squat light, and progress slowly. I'm basically starting over from a clean slate on the back squat. On the squat rack, the pins were set on the 5th position from the top.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 75 lbs

Bulgarian squat - 
3x8 each side w/ x2 30 lbs

calf raises -
3x15 w/ 135 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 175 lbs (way more left in tank. still focusing on good leg drive and resetting arch and packed shoulder between reps. Felt really strong and really in the groove today.)

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 105 lb (really well in groove. focusing on keeping knees and hips locked out the whole time, lowering the bar close to my face, and leaning back when letting the bar down, then getting my head pushed thru once the bar clears the head, and shooting my whole torso forward. I also don't let the bar too low, I just it just to my chin/slightly below, to maintain good tension and positioning on the bottom. If I let the bar crash too low, I lose positioning which fucks with future reps. *add 5 lbs per week from here on out*)

weighted chin up - 
3x8 +5 lb (neutral grip. add 5 lbs a week)

low cable row - 
5x12 #72.5

cable OHEE with stiff handle - 
3x15 #57.5

cable curl - 
3x10 #42.5

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 395 lbs (dead stop, MG, chalk, no belt) (these felt awesome today, in the groove, snappy. working on getting a more upright posture and getting more quads into on the bottom.)

deficit deadlift -
1x3 235, 245, 255, 265 lbs (standing on 25 lb bumper plates, working on getting hips closer to bar, knees out, and more upright posture on the bottom.) 

RDL - 
3x10 w/ 235 lbs (DOH, chalk, didn't use straps today to train grip)

leg press - 
3x10 w/ #230 (progress by #10 each week from this point on)

calf raises - 
3x10 w/ 195 lbs

side plank with arm OH - 
3x15 seconds each side

t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Moved smoothly through this one.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 205 lbs (went pretty well today. power rack was taken, so I had to use the shitty bench that don't have a bar stopper. It's hard to set up my position on that kind of bench press. Plus, the safety pins were set really far back, making it even more difficult to set up. After my 2nd set, I was able to move to the power rack, but it fucked with my focus. Overall, the benching went smooth, but I just wasn't as locked into the groove as well as I could have been.)

DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 85 lbs (very doable)

chest press machine - 
2x12 w/ x2 50 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +25 lbs (supinated grip)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 105 lbs

rear delt facepull -
3x12 #42.5 (slight pause at full retraction each rep)

plank - 
3x25 seconds

EZ bar curl -
2x12 w/ 75 lbs

EZ bar OHEE - 
2x12 w/ 75 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Today's sessions has the most volume, I'll probably have to cut down on it as the weeks progress.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2017)

5/2/17 -

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 195 lbs (I'll be using squat shoes this phase. need to focus on getting knees out and getting even pressure in feet, and allowing knees to break forward more to start)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 each w/ x2 80 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x8 each w/ x2 35 lbs

calf raise - 
3x15 w/ 145 lbs

roll out from knees - 
3x6 BW

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2017)

Yesterday -

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 195 lbs (felt really solid and in the groove. had more in the tank each set.) (I realized I fucked up and progressed to 195 instead of 185....but 195 felt fine. From this point on, progress by 5 lbs per week). 

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 110 lbs (need to cut reps down to 8 per set going forward. Still progressing by only 5 lbs. I've really been locking into the groove on these this phase. Keeping knees and hips locked out, while leaning the entire body back to let the bar down, and then pushing head through once bar clears head. This has been the key.)

weighted chin up - 
3x8 +10 lbs (n x2, s x1)

low cable row - (close neutral grip)
5x12 #80

cable OHEE - 
3x15 #65 (progress by #5 going forward)

cable curl - 
3x10 #55 (progress by #5 going forward)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Felt really solid today.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2017)

Today - 

warm up 

deadlift -
3x5 w/ 405 lbs (no belt, MG, chalk) (tough, but in the groove, and definitely had more reps in the tank each set. Only psyched up a lot for 2nd set. I can progress by 10 lbs for next week, but I gotta focus intently.) 

RDL - 
3x10 w/ 245 lbs (DOH first 2 sets, straps last set. Felt relatively easy.)

deficit speed deadlift - (standing on 25 lb bumper plates)
1x3 245, 255, 265, 275 (these felt really in the groove and snappy. *I accidentally did these after RDLs, but I like this set up more*. It seems that going straight from heavy deadlifts makes these slower, and that RDLs between the two make the speed deadlifts faster.) 

leg press -
3x10 #240 (progress by #10)

calf raise - 
3x10 w/ 205 lbs

side plank with arm OH - 
3x20 seconds each side

Awesome session. Deadlifts felt really good.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2017)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 210 lbs (having a little trouble on some reps getting an arched upper back and packed shoulders, but nothing to bad. it just caused the bar the shift on the relative frontal plane a little. Overall, smooth, good speed, and in the groove)

flat DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 90 lbs (felt really solid, more in the tank)

chest press machine -
2x12 w/ x2 55 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +30 lbs (supinated)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 110 lbs

rear delt facepull - 
3x12 #50 (slight pause at full retraction)

plank -
3x30 seconds

EZ bar curl -
2x12 w/ 80 lbs (cut to 10 reps next week)

EZ OHEE - 
2x12 w/ 80 lbs

t-spine mobility
hip mobility 

Awesome session. Felt great.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2017)

5/11/17 -

warm up

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 205 lbs (solid, easy, learning the movement better, getting good knee forward position throughout lift and mid-foot pressure, better stability out of hole)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 85 lbs (easy, in the groove for the most part)

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x8 each side w/ x2 40 lbs

calf raise on smith machine - 
3x15 w/ 155 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x7

t-spine mobility 

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 200 lbs (felt good and in the groove, still more in the tank. I think I can do another week of 5x6 with a 5 lb increase before I need to cut the reps.)

OHP - 
3x8 w/ 115 lbs (cut to 3x7 next week)

weighted chin up - 
3x8 +15 lbs (next week do 1x8,6,4)

neutral grip cable low row - 
5x12 #87.5 (progress to #95 next week)

cable OHEE - 
3x15 #70 (go to #72.5 next week)

cable curl - 
3x10 #60 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2017)

5/16/17 -

warm up - 

deadlift -
3x5 415 lbs (no belt, chalk, MG) (tough, switching rep scheme next session)

RDL - 
3x10 255 lbs (DOH 1st set, straps last 2)

leg press - 
3x10 #250

calf raise - 
3x10 #215

side plank -
3x25 seconds each side

t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2017)

all deadlifts this phase have been deadstop


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 215 lbs (sets got progressively easier)

DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 95 lbs 

chest press machine - 
2x12 w/ x2 60 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +35 lbs (supinated)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 115 lbs

rear delt row - 
3x12 #55 (progress to 57.5 next week)

plank - 
3x35 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x12 w/ 85 lbs

OHEE - 
2x12 w/ 85 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2017)

Today -

back squat -
5x5 215 lbs (need to remember to stand wide with toes out, similar to sumo deadlift, but not as extreme)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 90 lbs

DB Bulgarian squat - 
3x8 each side w/ x2 45 lbs

calf raise - 
3x15 w/ 165 lbs

ROFK - 
3x8 BW

Quads and knees ached today during the first couple squat sets.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2017)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x6 w/ 205 lbs (felt really solid and in the groove, more in tank, getting better at even leg drive so the bar doesn't tilt side to side)

OHP - 
1x8 w/ 120 lbs
1x10 w/ 120 lbs (felt surprisingly easy today, so I did more reps)

weighted chin up - 
2x8 +20 lbs (supinated)

low cable neutral grip row - 
4x12 #95

OHEE -
2x15 #72.5

cable curl - 
2x10 #65

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2017)

5/26/17

warm up

deadlift - 
1x3 455 lbs *PR* (MG, belt 5th notch, chalk)

RDL - 
3x10 265 lbs (DOH 1st set, straps last 2)

leg press - 
3x10 #260 

calf raise - 
2x10 #225 
1x15 #225

Deadlifts felt really good. Solid PR, in the groove.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2017)

Yesterday - 

warm up

DB bench press - 
1x8 w/ x2 100 lbs (matched a previous PR, but at about 10-15 lbs lighter BW [195 lbs compared to 205/210])

weighted chin up - 
1x13 +25 lbs *PR*

HS chest press - 
2x10 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
2x10 each 120 lbs

arm stuff

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2017)

Today -

warm up

squat - 
1x3 225, 235, 245, 255, 265 lbs (low bar, moderate/wide stance, nixed squat shoes, chucks feel better, no belt or knee sleeves)

Last day of this phase. When I started this phase, I hadn't back squatted in 3+ years. Today I decided to just go heavier and see how things felt. I definitely had more in the tank. I could have hit 275x3, maybe 285x3. I'm still getting used to the movement. All the squats were nice and deep. Squats are still embarrassing light, but I know I can progress these a lot over the next few phases. One I lock into the groove over the weeks, the numbers will go up well.

I find that my quads will often feel really tight when I squat, even if they are really flexible. They will feel so tight that they will ache mid-squat, making me feel weaker. I did some brief foam rolling between sets on the middle and mid/lateral line of my quads, and it helped a lot.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2017)

First day back after a much needed 5 day break.

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x7 w/ 165 lbs (easy as they should have been, reps were getting so fast it was actually taking me out of the groove a bit.)

OHP - 
3x12 w/ 95 lbs (easy, fast, really in the groove. OHP has felt stupendous in the past couple months, I've really figured out how to enure a good bar path and total body stability.)

weighted chin ups - 
3x8 +5 lbs (neutral grip)

low cable neutral grip row - 
5x10 #130

OHEE w/ stiff handle - 
2x15 #100

cable curl - 
2x15 #60

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Feeling fresh.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
3x5 395 lbs (MG, chalk, no belt) (first set a bit foreward, but still pretty good groove. 2nd and 3rd, really in the groove, and I feel I hit a new level of efficiency with the bar path *by keeping the right amount of tension in my back, hips, and grip (as well as foot pressure)*. *Getting a good breath in before the set helped too.* 2nd and 3rd set felt relatively easy considering the weight. Hard to psyche up today, so I wasn't too mentally aroused before sets, although I was focused.)

barbell RDL - 
3x10 235 lbs (DOH each set) (focused on keeping the lats and posterior shoulder turned on.) 

leg press - 
3x10 #190 (notch set to 2nd closest to fullest ROM, i don't let tension off legs between reps)

calf raise on smith machine -
3x10 w/ 195 lbs

side plank with arm OH - 
3x10 seconds each side

Awesome session. Wasn't quite feeling mentally there today, but things went very well regardless.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 205 lbs (having some trouble getting my traps tight on the bench due to new using new equipment, but got in the groove well for last 2 sets)

flat DB bench press - 
2x10 w/ x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +25 lbs (neutral grip)

unilateral DB row - 
2x12 each side 100 lbs

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #90 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x20 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x10 w/ 80 lbs

OHEE - 
2x10 w/ 80 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2017)

Today -

warm up

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 195 lbs (felt nice and light, got a good feeling of the groove today, best since I started doing these again a couple months ago after a several year break. squatting in converse. I've tried squat shoes several times, but they just don't feel right.)

belt squat - 
3x10 +75 lbs (haven't done these in forever. used frayed handle, x4 level increase to step up platforms, and 25 lb plates that can fall easily between the platforms. I think I'll do 5x10 in future weeks)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 w/ x2 85 lbs (felt in the groove today)

smith machine calf raises - 
3x15 w/ 145 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

Awesome session. I took Bulgarian squats out and put belt squats in. Trying to develop more squat specific strength. I left the gym feeling much fresher as a result...Bulgarian squats are brutal. Happy to put those on the shelf for now, as I've been doing them consistently for quite some time.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x7 w/ 175 lbs (felt in the groove today, everything felt strong and fast)

OHP - 
3x12 w/ 105 lbs (felt in the groove, and reps felt exceptionally fast today)

weighted chin up - 
3x8 +10 lbs (supinated)

neutral grip low cable row - 
5x10 #140

OHEE - 
2x15 #110

cable curl - 
2x15 #70

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2017)

Today  -

warm up - 

deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 405 lbs (chalk, DOH, no belt) (in the groove, snappy, more in the tank. I continued to focus on doing dead stop reps, but *keeping tension in my body and on the bar to stay in the groove between reps.*

RDL - 
3x10 w/ 245 lbs (DOH sets 1 and 2, straps 3rd set)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 75 lbs

side plank with arm OH- 
3x15 seconds each side

calf raise smith machine -
3x10 w/ 205 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 210 lbs (in the groove, smooth reps, but I felt like I could have had better total body tension and leg drive today)

flat DB bench press - 
2x10 w/ x2 85 lbs (felt great, more in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +30 lbs (neutral x2, supinated x1)

unilateral DB row - 
2x12 each side w/ 105 lbs

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #100 (1 sec pause at full retraction)

plank - 
2x25 seconds

DB curl - 
2x12 w/ x2 30 lbs

OHEE - 
1x10 w/ 85 lbs
1x14 w/ 85 lbs

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2017)

Yesterday -

warm up

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 205 lbs (felt in the groove and light, best back squatting has felt since I started doing them again)

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 90 lbs

belt squat - 
3x10 +85 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x6 BW

calf raises -
3x15 w/ 155 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x7 w/ 185 lbs (was having a bit of trouble with the bar shifting side to side, has to do with using a bent bar and uneven foot pressure I think. still, reps were smooth and fast, and had more in the tank after every set. no grinders. progress to 195 next week, and then 5 lbs per week after that)

OHP - 
2x12 w/ 115 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x8 +15 lbs (supinated)

low cable neutral grip row - 
5x10 #150

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x15 #120

cable curl - 
2x15 #80

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 415 lbs (no belt, chalk, MG. solid, in the groove, more in the tank)

RDL - 
3x10 w/ 255 lbs (DOH 1st set, straps last 2 sets)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 85 lbs

calf raise - 
3x10 w/ 215 lbs

side plank with arm OH - 
3x20 seconds each side 

Awesome session.


----------



## ROID (Jun 29, 2017)

Deads are looking goo


----------



## ROID (Jun 29, 2017)

Good *


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2017)

ROID said:


> Deads are looking goo



Thanks Broseph. I will be attempting a PR in a couple weeks.


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 215 lbs (felt very in the groove today. smooth strong reps. more in the tank. had my feet out a little wider, seemed to help with prevent bar from shifting left or right)

DB bench press - 
2x10 w/ x2 90 lbs (solid, more in the tank)

weighted chin up -
3x5 +35 lbs (supinated)

unilateral DB row - 
2x12 each side w/ 110 lbs

rear delt facepull -
2x12 #110 (1 sec pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x30 seconds

OHEE - 
2x10 w/ 90 lbs

DB curl - 
2x12 w/ x2 35 lbs

Awesome session. Felt great today.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 215 lbs (easiest feeling so far. really getting a good sense of the groove. A couple reps felt perfect. I continue to use chucks, feels way better than squat shoes. I want to bump up the intensity, but I think being patient will benefit me in the long run.) 

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 w/ x2 95 lbs

belt squat - 
3x10 w/ 95 lbs

roll out fro knees - 
3x7

calf raise -
3x15 #165

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x7 w/ 195 lbs (felt a bit off 1st set, but not bad. groove got better as sets progressed. smooth reps today, no grinders.)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 120 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x8 +20 lbs (supinated)

low cable neutral grip row - 
5x10 #160

OHEE cable - 
2x15 #130

cable curl - 
2x15 #90

Awesome session. Didn't feel mentally there to start, but felt better as things progressed.


----------



## fufu (Jul 8, 2017)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt, MG, chalk, all sets)
1x4 425 lbs
1x4 435 lbs
1x6 440 lbs *PR* (felt really solid. surprisingly, I had more in the tank, but I quit while I was ahead. I definitely turned on the quiet rage for this one.)

RDL - 
3x10 265 lbs (DOH 1st rep, straps last two. these were brutal after that PR set of deadlifts)

belt squat - 
2x12 w/ 100 lbs

calf raise - 
3x10 w/ 225 lbs

skipped side planks

Awesome, awesome session. It took me those 2 previous sets of deadlifts to get in the mental state to pull that last set.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2O4tPJAlg4


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 220 lbs (solid, in the groove, smooth, no grinders, not much psyching, more in the tank)

DB bench press -
2x10 w/ x2 95 lbs (tough sets, but made them, next week, cut reps down)

weighted chin up - 
2x5 +40 lbs (supinated. I cut a set off this.) 

unilateral DB row - 
2x12 each side w/ 120 lbs (I jumped from 110 to 120 bc that is how my gym carries the dumb bells, tough jump)

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #120 (1 sec pause at full retraction on most reps)

plank - 
3x35 seconds

OHEE EZ bar -
2x10 w/ 95 lbs

DB curl - 
1x12 w/ x2 40 lbs
1x9 w/ x2 40 lbs

Awesome session. Did not sleep well last night, but today was good anyway. Really exhausting, I feel absolutely roasted today. I need to cut down volume in the following weeks.


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 225 lbs

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x3 each side w/ x2 100 lbs

belt squat - 
2x10 w/ 105 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x8

calf raise - 
3x10 w/ 175 lbs

shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Didn't quite feel in it today. Back squats are making progress, but they are still embarrassingly light. That's what I get when don't do them for 3.5+ years straight.


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x7 w/ 200 lbs (used a different bar and ended up gripping wider than what I usually do (which is middle finger on ring with usual bar, but middle finger on rings with new bar), felt really good actually, might stick with that. These felt very solid today, more in the tank. Can continue with 5x7. Also, the bar I used today WASN'T bent, like the ones at my usual gym...wow what a difference.) 

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 125 lbs (tough, go to 8 reps next week)

weighted chin up - 
2x8 +25 lbs (tough, switch to 7 reps next week)

low cable row - 
5x10 #200

OHEE - 
2x15 #150

cable curl - 
2x15 #110

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch for all sets, chalk, MG) 
1x2 405, 425, 445 lbs (no psyching up on these, saving that for the PR attempt)
1x7 455 lbs *PR* (this set felt fucking amazing. 455 was my 3RM a couple months ago, and now it's my 7RM. I've been learning to be more patient in my set up, getting my knees out and lats tight. This has definitely helped. I've also been learning to gauge my limit and fatigue when using heavy weight. Weight is 200 lbs. I've been training really hard, eating a lot, and sleeping well. My strength is peaking for this phase. The stage was set for strong deadlifting today. Feeling very grateful that I can pull this heavy with no pain or discomfort.) 

RDL - 
3x6 w/ 275 lbs (straps all sets, cut back reps significantly on these)

belt squat - 
2x12 w/ 105 lbs

calf raise - 
3x10 w/ 235 lbs

Awesome session.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15obOBaBrWY


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 225 lbs (I felt really in the groove today. Strong, smooth reps, no grinding. More in the tank every set. Didn't psyche up for any of these sets.)

DB bench press - 
2x6 w/ x2 100 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x5 +45 lbs (supinated)

unilateral DB row - 
2x10 each side w/ 125 lbs

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #130 (1 sec pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x40 seconds

DB curl - 
2x8 w/ x2 45 lbs

OHEE with EZ bar - 
2x10 w/ 100 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat -
5x5 w/ 235 lbs (getting a good sense of the groove. felt solid today, more in the tank every set. no psyching...not even close.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 w/ x2 110 lbs (felt solid! found the groove today, which can be difficult. Absolutely destroys the posterior chain)

belt squat - 
2x10 w/ 110 lbs (killed quads, but felt good)

roll outs from knees - 
2x9

calf raise -
2x15 w/ 185 lbs

I rarely train 2 days in a row, especially in the latter stages of a training block (which I am in). Regardless, I felt really solid today.


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press -
5x7 w/ 205 lbs (felt solid in the groove. last couple sets were tough, but I felt very confident in them, and I had at least one more in the tank)

OHP - 
2x15 w/ 95 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x7 +30 lbs (supinated)

low cable row - 
5x10 #210

OH elbow extension stiff handle - 
2x15 #160

cable curl - 
2x15 #120

Awesome session. Benching feels as strong as it's ever been.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, chalk, MG, on all sets)
1x2 405, 425 lbs
1x1 445, 465 lbs
1x4 475 lbs *PR* (felt fucking fantastic. I'm getting more comfortable grinding through the bottom portion of the lift. just have to be patient and maintain my position. I've never pulled anything past 460 for more than 1 rep, so today was an enormous success. *I've been tweaking my form: feet a bit further apart, toes pointed a bit further out. my new cues are: knees outs, hips forward, and head/upper back back while looking forward.*) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMdQq8QSgDs

RDL - 
3x6 w/ 285 lbs (straps all sets)

belt squat - 
2x12 w/ 110 lbs

calf raise - 
3x10 w/ 245 lbs

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. I left feeling pretty fresh, actually. I've been reducing my volume overall. A lower volume with a hyper-caloric diet has been allowing me to extend this train phase further rand set multiple PRs. Feeling grateful for how good my body has been feeling.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 230 lbs (in the groove, solid, some of the 3rd reps on the latter sets were border line grinders. still more in the tank with 5x3)

DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up - 
2x5 +50 lbs (hit my threshold of sets of 5. Do 2x3 next week).

unilateral DB row - 
2x12 each side w/ 125 lbs (2x10 w/ 130 next week)

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #140

plank - 
2x45 seconds

DB curl - 
1x7,5 w/ x2 50 lbs

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x8 w/ 105 lbs (lower weight to what I started with this phase, do sets of 12)

push down - 
1x20 #100

cable curl -
1x20 #70

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility 

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat -
5x5 w/ 245 lbs (more in the tank, no psyching, it's coming along...slowly but surely)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 315 lbs (straps)

leg press - 
1x10 x2 90 lbs
2x10 x2 115 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
2x10

smith machine calf raise -
3x10 w/ 265 lbs

good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
4x7 w/ 210 lbs (ok, sets of 7 are getting tough. no major grinders, but I believe I had no more than 1 extra rep in the tank per set. I cut a set off of these.)

OHP - 
2x15 w/ 100 lbs 

cut out weighted chins

low cable row - 
6x10 #220

OHEE cable - 
2x15 #170

cable curl - 
2x15 #130

Awesome session. Tough one for sure. Felt a little out of it today physically and mentally, but the numbers were there and I felt strong. Intensity continues to increase, and volume has been decreasing, especially in the past couple weeks. I think I'll take a break pretty soon. I'll do at least 3 more workouts before that.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, MG, belt 5th notch all sets)
1x1 405, 425, 445, 465, 480
1x1 495, 500 lbs *PR* (felt really comfortable and smooth. I had a hard time getting psyched up today because it's been a long and tough training phase, but I am very happy with this PR! 500 has been a long time goal of mine. I know I could have done more too, especially if I could psyche up more, and manage my training phase to be good at 1 reps).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKxj8YLEay0

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 295 lbs (straps)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 115 lbs *PR*

calf raise - 
3x10 w/ 255 lbs

Awesome session. I will take a break after 3 more training sessions. I am really feeling fatigued, mentally and physically.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press -
1x1 225, 235, 245, 255, 260 lbs
1x1 270 lbs *PR* (5 lb PR, wasn't planning on attempting one today! It felt really strong and in the groove. I think I had 275, and maybe 280. I've worked so hard on the bench, I'm happy to have set an absolute strength PR. When going for these lifts, I focused on grip and leg drive, really squeezing the bar as hard as I could, and trying to drive my feet into the ground. When I hit my last PR of 265, I weighed 210-215, and I'm hovering around 200 today.)

unilateral DB row - 
2x14 each side with 120 lbs *PR*

gym closed 30 minutes earlier than I expected. I went home and used some weights I had to finish up.

DB bench press - 
2x20 w/ x2 50 lbs

rear delt facepull with purple band - 
4x10

bi's and tri's.

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2017)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - 
1x1 255, 265, 275, 285, 295, 305, 315 (no belt, no knee sleeves, just testing out my strength. 315 was a bit of a grinder with pretty good form, but I think I had a bit more left in the tank. My back squat is still really weak, but I feel less bad about it. I think over the next couple training blocks it'll blow up. I'm getting a much better sense of the groove. Not back squatting for 3+ years had it consequences, but it's starting to come along now.)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 325 lbs (straps. these felt fucking awesome. kills my hammies, glutes, and upper back.)

belt squat - 
3x10 w/ 125 lbs *PR*

roll outs from knees -
2x11

calf raise - 
3x15 w/ 205 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2017)

First day back after a 5 day break. I feel well rested and fresh.

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x8 w/ 165 lbs (in the groove, solid, really fast reps, a ton left in the tank, as it should be. I feel I've really been locking into my upper back tension, shoulder packing, and leg drive. My bench technique is really coming together).

OHP - 
3x14 w/ 95 lbs

chin up - 
2x8 BW (I'll add 1 rep per week)

neutral grip cable row - 
5x12 #70 (at a different gym than I'm used to, #70 is like the equivalent of #140 in other gyms). 

OHEE w/ stiff handle - 
2x20 #55

cable curl - 
2x15 #40

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2017)

Today - 

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 215 lbs (felt really light, very fast reps, in the groove. a ton left in the tank.)

DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 80 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +35 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 100 lbs

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #100 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank -
3x20 seconds

barbell curl - 
2x15 w/ 60 lbs

barbell OHEE -
1x15 w/ 60 lbs
1x20 w/ 60 lbs

Awesome session. Everything felt light.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2017)

*8/16/17

THIS SESSION WAS PERFORMED BEFORE THE ABOVE LOGGED SESSION*

warm up

deadlift - (no belt, MG, chalk)
5x3 w/ 415 lbs (in the groove, easy, plenty left in the tank)

RDL - 
3x8 w/ 275 lbs (straps, really snappy)

belt squat - 
3x15 +75 lbs

leg press calf raise - 
3x10 w/ x2 90  lbs 
1x15 w/ x2 90 lbs

side plank with arm OH - 
3x10 sec each side 

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (no belt, low bar, moderately wide stance, toes pointed out, this is what I did last 2 phases)
5x5 w/ 225 lbs (felt fast, strong, and in the groove. a lot left in the tank. Back squat form feels the best it has since I started doing them again.)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 w/ x2 90 lbs

RDL - 
2x15 w/ 225 lbs (straps 1st set, DOH 2nd set)

belt squat - 
3x10 +100 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x5

calf raise - 
3x15 w/ 155 lbs

Awesome session. Everything felt great, especially the squats.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2017)

8/21/17 -

warm up

bench press - 
5x8 w/ 175 lbs (fast, in the groove, tons left in the tank)

OHP -
2x14 w/ 105 lbs

chin up -
2x9 BW

neutral grip low cable row - 
5x12 #150

cable OHEE -
2x15 #120

cable curl - 
1x15 #80
1x20 #80

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2017)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, MG, no belt)
5x3 w/ 425 lbs (felt good, not much psyching up)

RDL - 
3x8 w/ 285 lbs (straps)

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 85 lbs

calf raise -
3x10 w/ 215 lbs

side planks with arm OH - 
3x15 seconds each side

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2017)

8/25/17

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 225 lbs (fast, smooth, in the groove)

DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row -
3x10 w/ 110 lbs

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #110

plank - 
3x25 seconds

EZ bar curl -
2x15 w/ 65 lbs

EZ bar OHEE - 
2x15 w/ 65 lbs

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 235 lbs (in the groove, a lot left in the tank)

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x3 w/ x2 95 lbs

RDL -
2x15 w/ 235 lbs (DOH 1st set, straps 2nd)

belt squat - 
3x10 w/ 110 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x6 

calf raise on leg press - 
3x15 w/ x2 90 lbs

Good stuff. Squats felt on point.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x8 w/ 185 lbs (fast, in the groove (for the most part), more in the tank. I was falling out of the groove sometimes, but I think it was because I was at a new gym, and wasn't using chalk to keep my upper back from slipping flat. I accidentally did 9 reps on the 2nd or 3rd set because I was having a hard time focusing today.) 

OHP - 
2x14 w/ 115 lbs (progress by 5 lbs per week from this point on, drop reps to 12 per set)

chin ups - 
1x10 BW

neutral grip low cable row - 
5x12 #160

cable OHEE - 
2x15 #130

cable curl -
2x15 #90

Good stuff. Despite getting good sleep and eating a lot, I felt out of it today. I had a hard time focusing. Strength was definitely there though, and the lifting went fine. It was more a mental thing.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2017)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
4x3 w/ 435 lbs (no belt, chalk, mixed grip. felt good, not much psyching up. More in the tank.)

RDL - 
3x8 w/ 285 lbs (straps)

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 95 lbs

calf raise - 
4x10 w/ 225 lbs

side planks w/ arm OH - 
a bunch of sets, ranging between 10-20 seconds

shoulder mobility

Solid session. Felt relatively fresh when leaving the gym. I'll do one more deadlift session with a belt, then I'll start using a belt after that.


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 230 lbs (really solid, smooth reps. in the groove. more left in the tank, no grinders.) 

DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 90 lbs (felt solid but those finals couple reps were tough. I'll switch to sets of 10 for next week.)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 w/ 115 lbs

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #120 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x30 seconds

EZ bar curl - 
2x15 w/ 70 lbs

OHEE ez bar -
2x15 w/ 70 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2017)

Today -

warm up

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 245 lbs (felt alright today, more in the tank, no psyching up at all. beltless, sleeveless, as usual)

forgot to do unilateral RDLs

RDL -
2x15 w/ 245 lbs (DOH 1st set, straps 2nd set)

belt squat - 
2x10 w/ 125 lbs

roll out from knees - 
3x7 BW

calf raise smith machine - 
3x15 w/ 175 lbs

Good stuff. I have to be very patient with my back squat. I know there is so much more strength there, but I have to progress it slowly. I am feeling the consequences of not training the back squat at all for ~3.5 years.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x8 w/ 195 lbs (more left in the tank, progress to 205 next week. I was at a new gym, the bench was soft and slick, was losing balance a bit, threw me out of the groove on a couple sets. overall, benching was pretty good)

OHP - 
2x12 w/ 125 lbs (gym didn't have 2.5 lb plates, so I progressed to 125 instead of 120. The last rep of the 2nd set was a grinnddderrr.) 

chin up - 
1x11 BW

neutral grip low cable row - 
4x12 #170

cable OHEE -
2x15 #140

cable curl - 
2x15 #100

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2017)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
4x3 w/ 445 lbs (mixed grip, chalk, no belt. Challenging, but solid reps, in the groove, more in the tank. Today's sets were actually a beltless PR, and my back positioning felt really solid without the belt. Barely any psyching up today. I will start wearing a belt next deadlift session)

RDL - 
3x8 w/ 295 lbs (straps, these were tough, but felt really solid. more left in the tank. I want to progress to 315 while doing sets of 8)

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 100 lbs

calf raise machine - 
4x10 w/ #15

bunch of 10-20 second sets of side planks 

Awesome session. Wasn't feeling mentally there today, but I just powered through.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 235 lbs (strong, smooth, in the groove, not too much psyching. more left in the tank)

DB bench press - 
2x10 w/ x2 95 lbs (solid, a bit more left in the tank)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 120 lbs (grip was actually starting to give out. I'm at a different gym with wider DB handles. I can't remember the last time grip was an issue with rows.)

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #130 (stopped pausing at full retraction)

plank - 
3x35 seconds

curl - 
2x15 w/ 75 lbs

OHEE - 
2x15 w/ 75 lbs

Awesome session. Everything felt strong.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2017)

9/13/17

warm up

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 258 lbs (used kilo plates) (learned to brace better before starting reps. focusing on getting a good breath, pulling head back while tucking chin, squeezing glutes and pulling ribs down into pelvis before starting reps, and maintaining tension in the core through the lift. didn't really psych up at all for these sets, more left in the tank)

RDL - 
2x15 w/ 255 lbs (DOH first set grip nearly failed on last rep, straps 2nd)

belt squat -
3x10 w/ 130 lbs *PR*

roll outs from knees -
3x8 BW

calf raise - 
3x15 #12

Solid session. Felt very fresh today, despite heavy upper training yesterday.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x8 w/ 205 lbs (pointer fingers on inner rings with bar w/ 2 sets of rings, that's the grip I want to stick with. benching was strong and in the groove, except for 1 set, where I was having trouble keeping the bar balanced (kept tilting and swaying right and left. On a couple reps in particular, I found myself using my lats to lower the bar really well, it was a new sensation. more in the tank. *progress by 5 lbs per week here on out*

OHP - 
1x10 w/ 130 lbs
1x18 w/ 95 lbs *PR*

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +45 (supinated grip)

low cable neutral grip row - 
1x10 #200,210,220,230,240,250,260 (max)

OHEE - 
2x15 #170

cable curl 0
2x15 #120

Awesome session. Everything felt strong. Benching has been feeling really good.


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
4x3 w/ 455 lbs (belt 5th notch, chalk, mixed grip) (good lifts, 1st set was definitely the hardest, 2nd was the best, then 4th, then 3rd. I realized that I gotta start psyching up now that the weight is getting heavy. Moderate psyching today on a couple sets (2nd and 4th). More left in tank. *Looking forward and getting my head back has proven to be a useful cue*) 

RDL - 
3x8 w/ 305 lbs (straps, good stuff. tough, but definitely more in the tank.)

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 105 lbs

calf raise - 
3x10 w/ 245 lbs

side planks with arm overhead - 
bunch of short sets each side

Good stuff today. I did suffer an injury though, the first one in a long time. I sprained my right thumb...taking my belt off. My bodyweight is now 205+, and the 5th notch on my belt (which I like to use) is getting fucking tight. Therefore, it was a bitch getting the belt off. After many failed attempts, I pulled the end of the belt back to get the latch out really powerfully...and I somehow hyperextended/twisted my right thumb. I immediately knew I did something to it. It's pretty stiff and painful right now, but I imagine it'll recover pretty quickly, and it shouldn't interfere too much with training. Extending my thumb seems to cause the most pain, not as much gripping, although it does cause some pain. Injuries so often occur due to stupid shit...not lifting. On a more positive note, when warming up for my deadlifts, and I easily gripped 405 lbs double overhand and without chalk. It was just a rep, but the strongest my grip has felt DOH at 405 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x2 w/ 240 lbs
1x3 w/ 240 lbs *PR* (everything felt strong and in the groove today, but I couldn't have been tighter in the very bottom position of the movement by arching more and bending the bar/gripping hard. More in the tank on all sets.)

flat DB bench press -
2x9 w/ x2 100 lbs *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 125 lbs (grip is becoming an issue, might switch to straps next session)

rear delt facepull - 
3x12 #140

plank - 
3x40 seconds

curl - 
2x15 w/ 80 lbs

OHEE -
2x15 w/ 80 lbs

Awesome session. Everything felt strong. I feel good about today, bench PRs don't come easily for me.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2017)

Today - 

warm up 

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 265 lbs (felt well in the groove today. Instead of doing a general lower body warm up, I just did glute bridges and a bunch more squat warm up sets. I felt good doing that, I might stick with it. Saves time. My new cues to focus on are: *coil body under the bar before each rep (going from a loose anterior tilt position to a neutral position while pulling shoulder blades back and down and looking straight ahead), and clawing toes into the floor.)*

belt squat - 
3x10 w/ 140 lbs *PR* (kills the quads)

RDL - 
2x15 w/ 265 lbs (DOH first set, straps 2nd, tough but easier than last week)

roll out from knees -
3x9 BW

calf raise - 
3x15 #13

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x7 w/ 215 lbs (felt awesome today, really in the groove. i was focusing on maintaining a tight arch and tight upper back in the bottom position, and it definitely helped. i'll progress to sets of 6 next week. I had a bit more in the tank after all sets. i moved my grip in from index fingers on rings just a bit, not a full finger's width though.)

OHP - 
1x10 w/ 135 lbs
1x20 w/ 85 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +50 lbs (supinated)

low cable neutral grip row - 
5x10 #250 (stack max)

OHEE w/ stiff handle - 
1x10 #180 (accidently used rope handle, which is harder)
1x15 #180 (stiff handle)

cable push down - 
1x10 #130

cable curl - 
2x15 #130

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2017)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1 405, 425, 445, 455, 475, 495, 505, 515 lbs *PR* (everything felt absolutely on point today. mindset, technique, strength. belt was 4th notch, which actually feels better compared to the super tight 5th notch. I had more in the tank. foot position is ~mid-foot over a line in the deadlift platform, and I pointed my toes more forward than what I have been experimenting in recent weeks (a more toes out position). toes less out feels better, as seen in the video, feels better I'm getting more comfortable maintaining good positioning and being patient while I grind through getting the weight off the floor)
1x5 w/ 465 lbs *PR* (more in the tank) (*new deadlift prep move that helps my technique, when I get into position BEFORE and DURING when I put tension on the bar, I push my knees out and spread my groin, and hold that position as I initiate the pull. this helps get my hips and knees into a more advantageous position*

RDL - 
3x8 w/ 315 lbs *PR* (solid, can progress by 10 lbs next week, keep reps at 8)

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 110 lbs *PR*

calf raise - 
4x10 #17

side planks -
several sets of 10-20 seconds

Awesome session. I wasn't planning on going for a 1RM PR in the deadlift, but I was just feeling it today, so I decided to go for it. I had more left in the tank. What a great session. Been eating a lot, training hard, programming is on point, sleeping well, everything was present to allow me to have a great session today, if I decided to show up mentally, which I did, thankfully.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2017)

Deadlift sets from today:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku0LkzBwtec

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfaCKJOdAI4


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
4x2 w/ 245 lbs
1x4 w/ 245 lbs *PR* (felt great, more in the tank. overall benching today was in the groove and strong)

flat DB bench press - 
2x5 w/ x2 105 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 130 lbs (chalk first set, straps last 2 sets. first time ever I've used straps on rows. I can handle 130, but not for multiple high rep set.) 

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #150
1x5 w/ 5 second hold at full retraction #100

plank - 
2x30 seconds
1x45 seconds

curl - 
1x15,12 w/ 85 lbs

OHEE - 
2x15 w/ 85 lbs

Awesome session. I'm feeling really strong. I am loving the PRs recently. Body feels great.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2017)

Today -

warm up (been doing shorter lower warm ups, I like it) 

back squat - 
3x5 w/ 275 lbs (tough, but good technique. still not using belt or knee sleeves, but I will next week when I test my 1RM. Today I continued to focus on 1.) coiling under bar 2.) looking forward 3.) clawing ground with my toes. My squat is still far behind my other lifts...just gotta keep working at it. Next phase I will start doing back squats twice per week, instead of just once like I do now. Doing that worked really well for my bench.)

belt squat - 
2x10 w/ 145 lbs *PR* (tough coming out of the hole in the latter reps) 

RDL -
2x15 w/ 275 lbs (DOH first set, which brought my grip right to the cusp of failure, did not have the grip to do another rep. straps 2nd set. I think this was a PR, but not certain.)

roll outs - 
2x10 (felt really good) 

skipped calfs, had to be out quick

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
3x6 w/ 225 lbs *PR* (strong, overall good groove, but the heavy weights + higher reps made me loose some upper back and shoulder tension. Last set I had nothing left in the tank. It's probably I could have done more reps if I really psyched myself up. I didn't let myself get too crazy.)

OHP - 
1x10 w/ 140 lbs *PR* (felt very good about setting an OHP PR after benching heavy. I wonder how much I could OHP if I was fresh.)
1x20 w/ 90 lbs 

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +55 lbs (supinated)

low cable neutral grip row - 
4x12 w/ max stack on big column

cable OHEE w/ stiff handle - 
1x20 w/ max stack on smaller column
1x16 w/ max stack

cable curl - 
1x15 #140
1x12 #140

hip mobility
t-spine mobility 

Awesome session. Weight is getting heavier, and volume is decreasing. I have about 3 more sessions left before I take a recovery break. I feel happy about benching 225 for higher reps in multiple sets. The bench is my weakest lift in terms my body proportions. I've put a ton of work into it over the past year and a half.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1 405, 425, 455, 475, 495, 520, 525 lbs *PR* (This was the longest deadlift grind I've ever done. My positioning felt great though, I didn't fall out of the groove. I did 520 lbs right before this (which was a 5 lb PR), so maybe I would have had 530 or 535 if I jumped straight there.Super happy about this lift. focused on the cue: spread the groin, push the knees out, and look forward. I also remembered to get good big breath in, which is something I sometimes forget when getting amped up for a 1RM.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHjSu8WwU70

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 325 lbs *PR* (love the way these feel, destroys the posterior chain)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itUcT_mXzSk

belt squat - 
2x15 w/ 115 lbs *PR*

calf raises - 
4x10 #18

side planks with arm OH - 
lots of sets between 10-30 seconds.

Awesome session. My deadlift 1RM was one of the toughest lifts I've ever done. It took everything I had physically and mentally.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2017)

Holy crap.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
1x1 225, 245, 255, 265
1x1 275 *PR* (this was a very smooth rep, good speed for a 1RM. I think it went faster than the 270 I did a couple months ago. I had more in the tank, but I played it conservatively because I was benching outside of a rack and didn't have a spotter. Still, very happy about the 5 lb PR.)
1x3 250 lbs *PR* (felt good, more in the tank)

flat DB bench press - 
1x9 w/ x2 100 lbs *PR*
1x8 w/ x2 100 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
2x10 each side w/ 135 lbs *PR* (straps)

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #160
1x5 w/ 5 second hold at full retraction #110

plank - 
2x30 seconds
1x50 seconds

skipped arm work, had somewhere to be.

Awesome session. Loving these PRs. Weight is around 205 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2017)

Bench press PR:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1iNZh_XcZU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
1x1 225, 245, 275, 295, 315, 325, 335, 345
1x1 350 lbs *PR* (this was a 5 lb PR. I haven't set a new 1RM in the back squat in like 8 years, because I trained primarily the front squat during that time. Happy about the PR, but I definitely have a lot of catching up to to do on this lift compared to my other ones. I wore a belt and knee sleeves, which definitely help.)

belt squat - 
2x10 w/ 150 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
2x15 w/ 285 lbs *PR* (DOH grip 1st set, straps 2nd set. this was really tough, especially that 2nd set. I am surprised my grip held on so well for 285, because I brought my grip to failure with 275 last week, just barely held onto the last rep. My grip actually felt stronger today w/ 285.)

roll outs from knees - 
2x11 (tough)

calf raise - 
3x15 #14

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2017)

Today -

warm up 

bench press - 
3x6 w/ 230 lbs *PR* (felt good, in the groove. last set was a bit wobbly b/c I rushed my set up a bit, but actually had the fastest reps. I sometimes forgot how much faster and stronger the reps can be by intensifying grip and leg drive)

OHP - 
1x5 145 lbs
1x5 150 lbs
1x8 135 lbs (my OHP strength is on level with the strongest it's ever been, and this is after training heavy bench press. I've found that not prioritizing my OHP, and only doing 2-3 sets every week is actually effective at increasing it. I bet I could set lots of OHP PRs if I trained it before benching.) 

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +60 lbs (supinated)

low cable neutral grip row - 
3x14 w/ max stack on big column *PR*

OHEE w/ stiff handle - 
3x10 #190
1x20 #120

cable curl - 
3x10 #150
1x20 #90

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. This was the last session of this phase. I'm now going to take a 5-7 day break. I need it! It's been a fantastic phase, I did lots of PRs, and hit 1RM PRs in my squat, bench, and deadlift. Can't ask for more. BW was ~205 lbs last time I measured, but that was about a month ago. I ate a lot this phase, worked on some hypertrophy. Next phase, I think I will tone down the eating. I'm tired of feeling bloating frequently, and not feeling hungry most of the day because I'm eating so much. It's a privileged problem to have, for sure.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2017)

Enjoy your time off.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Enjoy your time off.



Thank you...I sure did.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1,2,3,4 w/ 435 lbs (no belt on first 2 sets, belt on latter 2 sets (4th notch), MG, chalk) (last set was definitely my best, had a lot left in the tank)

RDL - 
3x8 w/ 285 lbs (1st set DOH, rest were straps) (*switch to sets of 6 for this phase*)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 185 lbs (getting extra volume in and working on technique)

side planks - 
lots of sets between 10-20 seconds

calf raises - 
3x15 #10

First day back after a week break, feeling good.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 225 lbs (in the groove, 4th set was the best and really fast, plenty left in the tank)

flat DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 85 lbs

weighted chin up -
3x3 +40 lbs (supinated)

unilateral DB row - (felt really light)
3x10 each side w/ 105 lbs

forgot to do both planks and rear delt facepull like an idiot...i rarely forget to do one exercise, let alone 2, fuck

just threw in planks at home
3x20 seconds

preacher curl - 
3x12 w/ tall EZ bar (20 lbs on each side)
super set w/
OHEE -
3x15 w/ 65 lbs

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 255 lbs (sets got progressively better technique-wise, plenty left in the tank, no sleeves or belt. it was helpful to look slightly down and fix my eyes on a point during the whole lift) 

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 100 lbs (plenty left in the tank, add 10 lbs per week) 

barbell back extension - 
3x10 w/ 135 lbs (first time doing these, ill use them as an assistance move for my deadlifts, replacing doing RDLs twice a week (ill just do RDLs once per week). they KILLED my hamstrings, glutes, and lower back, holy shit. 14 notches were exposed in terms of the pad height)

roll outs from knees - 
3x5

calf raises - 
4x10 #15

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

3 second pause bench press - 
5x3 w/ 185 lbs (plenty left in the tank. first time doing pause bench pressing)
2x10 w/ 165 lbs (getting in extra volume)
^I'll progress both of these by 10 lbs per week

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 115 lbs (progress by 5 lbs per week)

t-bar row (handle below plates, wider grip, thumbless, pronated)
5x10 +90 lbs (felt good, never felt fatigue like this in my lower lats)

OHEE w/ stiff handle - 
2x20 #120

preacher cable curl using heavy rubber gripped handle - 
2x15 #70 (progress by #5 each week)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Introducing new stuff into my training this phase (barbell hypers, t-bar rows, pause bench, preacher curls)


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2017)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1,2,3,4 w/ 445 lbs (sets got better as they went along. more left in the tank. beltless first 2 sets, belt 4th notch on last two sets)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 195 lbs (felt really in the groove today. squats felt comfortable, plenty left in the tank, felt easier than last week)

RDL - 
3x8 w/ 295 lbs (DOH first set, straps last 2. these felt harder than they should, but it could be because I used to do belt squats between deadlifts and RDLs, and now I'm doing back squats, which tax the back. I'll cut these down to 6 reps next week)

calf raise - 
3x15 #11

side planks - 
multiple sets each side 

Awesome session, but I felt really trashed by the end. Those RDLs took it out of me.


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2017)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 235 lbs (2nd and 5th sets were the best, more left in the tank. *been focusing on packing shoulders hard before unracking weight, this definitely helps. for whatever reason, this helps my wrists feel more stable when unracking the weight*

flat DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 90 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +45 lbs (supinated)

unilateral DB row -
3x10 each side w/ 110 lbs (fast reps)

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #120 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x25 seconds (between sets of facepulls)

preacher curl - 
3x12 w/ 22.5 lbs on either end of tall EZ bar

OHEE - 
3x15 w/ 70 lbs

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt strong.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 265 lbs (felt pretty well in the groove, but had trouble getting mentally in it today. Wasn't psyching up at all for these sets really, and had some unnecessarily slow reps as a result. Getting a little left hip pain (a recurrent issue in the past couple years, that tends not to bother me while lifting). It comes and goes. Definitely more left in the tank.)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 110 lbs (felt good, really turned it on on the last set and blasted through those 12 reps quickly)

45 degree hyper - 
3x10 w/ 145 lbs *PR* (2nd time ever doing these...so will technically have PRs consistently on these. Not sure how I feel about these. I really feel them in my hamstrings and lower back, in a strange way not mimicked by other lifts. I feel like the ROM is a bit short on these. I suppose I could use small plates to increase ROM.

roll outs from knees - 
3x6

smith machine calf raise - 
5x10 w/ 205 lbs

Good stuff. Building back the back squat...slowly but surely.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (3 seconds) 
5x3 195 lbs (felt really good, very similar to last week, which is good, because this week is heavier. I felt more comfortable holding the weight in the bottom position. *I changed my wrist positioning so my wrists are straighter, it affects mechanics at the shoulder, feels like it is harder to tuck elbows and bring barbell down lower on my torso, but it felt perhaps stronger. I'll stick with it and see what happens.*
2x10 w/ 175 lbs (kind of fall out of tight groove on reps 8-10, not used to that kind of fatigue)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 120 lbs (this was pretty tough because I did so much pressing  volume before these. If I cut out the 10 rep sets of bench, these will feel a lot stronger I'm sure. I'll continue to progress these by 5 lbs per week. I might start wearing a belt on these again, but haven't done so in several months). 

wide grip pronated t-bar row - 
6x10 w/ 100 lbs 

OHEE cable - 
2x20 #130

cable curl - 
2x15 #100 

Awesome session. Everything felt great today.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1,2,3,4 w/ 455 lbs (no belt first 2 sets. 2 reps at 455 lbs was a no belt PR. belt for last 2 sets. MG all sets. deadlifting felt pretty tough today, fell a bit out of the groove on some reps (let weight get too far in front of me) but had some more in the tank on the last set. *I will use a belt on all sets for the rest of this phase)*. When I warmed up DOH with 405, my grip was notable weaker, as the bar was slipping out of my hand. I don't know if I just wasn't focused enough. I felt a bit off mentally today. Had a hard time feeling confident when initiating the pull)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 205 lbs (felt really good, dare I say enjoyable. Back squats are feeling more and more comfortable. I realize that I can't start with a really vertical position like I've been trying to. Starting with a a bit of a forward lean, but still braced with hips locked out, works best for getting in the groove.)

RDL - 
3x6 w/ 305 lbs (first 2 sets felt good, but the 3rd DESTROYED me. oi. straps all sets)

calf raise - 
4x15 w/ #12

side plank with arm OH - 
several sets 

Today was all about getting in, hitting my numbers, and getting out. I felt totally exhausted by the end of this session, which was not expected. I think the reason why I felt so destroyed, and why the RDLs were (and have been) so hard this phase is because I am pulling heavy deadlifts at an overall higher volume compared to what my body is used to. I used to work up to these heavier deadlifts for a single set. But now I'm doing multiple sets with really heavy weight.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2017)

^ In addition to closing notes. I keep wondering if I am getting weaker, but I have to remember I'm pulling heavier weights at a higher volume, and I set a beltless PR today. Also, doing beltless before wearing a belt makes the belted deadlifts harder, because beltless are slower and more fatiguing. When I look at things objectively, I am getting stronger. I just feel weaker because I'm pushing my self closer to my limit than I'm used to.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 245 lbs (felt pretty good overall, but some guy kept talking to me during benching it was impairing my focus. on the 1st rep of the 2nd set, I fell way out of the groove experimenting with a wrist position change, it was a grinder rep. I reset my position and my 2nd rep went up way faster. More left in the tank. I will progress by 5 lb increments from this point on.)

flat DB bench press - 
1x12 w/ x2 95 lbs (pretty sure this is a PR)
1x11 w/ x2 95 lbs (failed on the 12th rep...this is a rare occurrence, failing a rep, but at least I PRed on the previous set, so it's acceptable)

WCU - 
3x3 +50 lbs (supinated) (felt relatively easy)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 115 lbs (solid)

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #130 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x30 seconds

EZ bar preacher curl - 
2x12 w/ 25 lbs on each side

OHEE - 
2x15 w/ 75 lbs

Good stuff. Felt a bit off today, but I hit my numbers. I set the intensity pretty high at the beginning of this phase, and I;m feeling it, just 3 weeks in. I'm going to have to make some adjustments so I don't peak too quickly.


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 275 lbs (no belt, no knee sleeves, as usual. first set felt pretty heavy, but sets got easier as they went on. set #4 felt the best. did a quick video from the side to check depth. I was getting well below depth, even when I thought I might be squatting too high, good to know. More left in the tank. Was in and out of the groove today)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 120 lb (working on keeping an upright torso by bracing hard before descent, putting more stress on quads)

barbell back extension - 
3x10 w/ 155 lbs *PR* (third week doing these)

roll out from knees - 
3x7 (felt easy today)

calf raise - 
4x10 #17

fat bar static holds - (grip has been decreasing a bit, i think it is because I stopped doing RDLs twice a week)
multiple sets

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (3 count)
5x3 w/ 205 lbs (sets got easier as they went on. there was generally a big difference between the 2nd and 3rd rep, as in speed would decrease a lot. I can progress this for at least another week at 10 lbs. I might change the parameters for this one soon though (e.g. shorter pause or less reps/sets)

bench press - 
1x10 w/ 185 lbs (just doing one set of these now, reps were snappy)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 125 lbs (this felt notably easier than last week, even though the weight is lighter. I think only doing one bench set of 10 helps a lot, as I don't burn out my pressing muscles. beltless first set, belt on 2nd, although belt didn't seem to do anything)

t-bar row with neutral grip - 
6x10 w/ 110 lbs

seated neutral grip cable row - 
2x10 #135 (tbar row didn't seem to tax my back enough, so I did these for more volume)

OHEE - 
2x20 #120 (used rope, forget to use stiff handle, *make note to use stiff handle next session*)

single arm cable preacher curl - 
1x10
2x12 each side w/ #50

t-spine mobility
hop mobility 

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1,2,3,4 w/ 465 lbs (MG, belt 4th notch on all sets)(I had a hard time getting mentally focused today, I continue to feel less-than-confident when initiating the pull. It took a lot to nail that last set. Maybe had 1 more in the tank. *In the coming weeks, I'll be doing sets of 2 on the deadlift, with maybe some higher rep PR attempts at lighter weights*)

squats - 
3x8 w/ 215 lbs (felt like I could brace well, reps were snappy and fairly fast, even the last ones, a lot left in the tank)

RDL - 
3x6 w/ 315 lbs (really focused on bracing hard, keeping upper back tight, and keeping bar close to thighs. really tough, but felt better than last week)

calf raise - 
3x15 w/ 185 lbs

side plank - 
multiple sets

Tough one. Felt destroyed at the end, like last week. Back felt really good. It didn't bother me at all, except just a tinge on a couple squat reps. A few hours after training, it feels really good. I was bracing hard and was really aware of my lower back positioning today, and I think it helped.


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 250 lbs (felt really good overall. I was on a different bench, so my set up wasn't 100% where it needs to be. I unracked the bar and let it settle too far forward towards my feet at least once (this was because the bench i was using today allows me to get my head further behind the bar when unracking, which is actually better for me, but I just wasn't used to it), causing me to start the descent with the bar too forward, and this made my fall out of the groove on one rep in particular where the weight came to a complete stop on the way up, before I got it back into positioning. It was purely a good thing. A bit let in the tank, and perhaps a fair about more if I psyched up, which I wasn't doing too hard today). *Next session make sure to not have head too far behind bar when unracking*)

flat DB bench press - 
1x10 w/ x2 100 lbs *PR* (had nothing left in the tank, absolutely roasted my pecs. Happy about the PR.)
1x12 w/ x2 75 lbs 

weighted chin up - 
1x3 +55 lbs (i just cut the rest of these out, it's too much volume at this point, and too fatiguing for my lats before the rows)

unilateral DB row -
3x10 each side w/ 120 lbs (solid)

rear delt facepull - 
3x12 #100 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x35 seconds

preacher curl machine - 
2x10 #100 *(next week go lighter and do more reps)*

OHEE EZ bar -
2x15 w/ 80 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 285 lbs (no belt, no knee sleeves. felt good, had the groove pretty well on some reps, and others I found myself bending forward a bit too much on the ascent, or shifting the weight to my right side. a bit more in the tank.) 

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 130 lbs *PR* (these were tough)

barbell 45 degree back extension - 
3x10 w/ 175 lbs *PR*(accidentally progressed by 20 lbs from last week, instead of 10. regardless, these felt the best they have since I started doing them. I am getting the technique better, and can lock these out with a lot of posterior chain activation. First two sets felt really solid, but the last few reps of the last set were surprinsingly hard. I felt specific muscles in the adductors getting really fatigued. This is such a weird feeling exercise compared to what I normally do for deadlift assistance.)

roll outs from knees - 
3x8 (relatively easy)

calf raise on leg press - 
1x10 w/ #205,220,235,250,265

Good stuff. Felt pretty wrecked when leaving the gym.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (3 second pause)
5x3 w/ 215 lbs (felt really in the groove today, it was great. difficulty was the same as last week. I will progress by 10 lbs again next week.)

bench press - 
1x10 w/ 195 lbs (I might cut these out next week to reduce overall volume and improve my performance on the OHP)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 130 lbs (felt solid, first set was relatively easy, but last rep of last set was a grinder)

neutral grip tbar row - 
6x10 w/ 120 lbs

seated cable row neutral grip - 
2x10 #150

OHEE cable w/ stiff handle - 
2x20 #130

single arm cable preacher curl - (incline bench set to notch #4)
3x10 each side #60

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Today I felt great. I was mentally focused, and felt good physically.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2017)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
worked up to 475, was supposed to do 3x2 with 475, but when I went to pull rep one of set one, I just didn't have it in me. I broke the weight off the ground slightly, and I felt weak in my upper back , and gave up. Over the past several weeks, I have not felt comfortable initiating the pull, and today I couldn't get my mind in it. I attempted 475 again, but I barely gave an effort. Just wasn't happening. This was very disappointing as I've pulled 525 lbs for a 1RM, and pulled 475 in the past as a 4RM, yet I could not get 475 for one. 
I knocked the way back down to 315 and warmed back up and then did:
1x8 w/ 425 lbs *PR* (at least another left in the tank, maybe 2. I wanted to redeem myself with a higher rep PR today. It was tougher than expected, but hey, it's a PR, so I have no reason to complain.)

RDL - 
2x6 w/ 325 lbs
1x9 w/ 325 lbs *PR* (was still feeling like I had to compensate for my poor deadlift performance)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 225 lbs

side plank - 
multiple sets each side

smith machine calf raise - 
3x15 w/ 195 lbs

Was destroyyyeedddd at the end, but was very happy to have hit 2 PRs. My strength is confusing me. I remember struggling with 3x6 w/ 305 on the RDL 2 weeks ago, and then I hit a very confident and powerful 325 lbs x9 on my THIRD SET, but deadlifts were not there! I just didn't feel like I could get a tight position when initiating the pull, and my confidence was not there. I just felt uncomfortable. Sometimes when deadlifting the weight feels heavy as fuck, but I feel very confident in my positioning. I am going to re-assess how I will be training my deadlift for this phase. I am considering working on hitting some higher rep PRs, like I did today. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL_WK4gWhz8


----------



## fufu (Nov 20, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x2 w/ 255 lbs *PR* (these felt really solid and in the groove, especially the 1st set (where I felt like I had 2 more solid in the tank)).

flat DB bench press - 
2x4 w/ x2 110 lbs *PR* (these felt really solid)
1x15 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
2x10 each side w/ 125 lbs
1x12 each side w/ 125 lbs

rear delt facepull - 
3x12 #110 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x40 seconds

machine preacher curl - 
3x12 #70

EZ bar OHEE - 
2x15 w/ 85 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. I felt fantastic today. 
I feel like the pause benching is really helping with my overall bench strength.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kDsrADLqKA


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
4x3 w/ 295 lbs (no belt, no knee sleeves, sets got tougher as they went on, last set was super hard, nothing left in the tank. I didn't feel comfortable or confident under the weight today.)
1x3 w/ 295 lbs (belt, knee sleeves, set was relatively easy, definitely a couple left in the tank. equipment makes a big difference.) *the following weeks I will wear knee sleeves and a belt, and squat with a higher bar, as I've been doing low bar, and I don't like how it folds me over so much, it bothers my back*

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 135 lbs *PR* (felt easier than last week)

45 degree barbell back raise - 
3x8 w/ 185 lbs *PR* (these felt awesome today)

roll outs from knees - 
3x9 (felt solid)

smith machine calf raise - 
3x10 w/ 275 lbs

t-spine mobility

Well, the back squats were tough, but I left feeling the gym feeling pretty good in terms of overall fatigue. I keep re-aggravating my lower back, squats being the #1 perpetrator. It's been going on for about 3 weeks. It's not getting better, but it's not getting worse. It doesn't bother me that much when I train, more when I am sitting outside of the gym. I feel it the most after I get up from sitting for a long time. 

My back squat is still really weak compared to my other lifts, and in terms of technique it is my worst lift out of the big 3. My technique isn't bad, but it's just not locked in like my bench and deadlift.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (3 second pause)
5x3 w/ 225 lbs (this was a PR in terms of a 3 sec pause bench. i guess every pause bench I've done in this current phase was a PR since I'd never done them before. Today pause benching felt the same as last week, which is awesome.* I may do 5x2 with a 10 lb increase next week*. Considering how good 225 felt today, I think that is a good idea.)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 135 lbs (these felt super solid, more in the tank, especially on the first set, *I'll go for a rep PR in these next week*)

t-bar row - 
6x10 w/ 135 lbs (finally started to really feel these in my back today)

seated cable row - 
2x10 #165

stiff handle cable OHEE - 
2x20 #140 (solid, more in the tank)

single arm cable preacher curl - 
2x10 each side #70

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility 

Awesome session, despite feeling a bit off while warming up. Benching is feeling really solid.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2017)

I am contemplating changing my sumo deadlift technique significantly. I was messing around with a new stance today, and I feel it may have great potential. But of course, I won't know until I try it with some heavy weight. The new stance has a wider foot position, and my grip position will be wider so that my outer arms are in contact with my upper inner thigh when initiating the pull.

I feel like having my outer arms in contact with my thighs will help me engage my tights and get and overall tighter bottom position. The wider stance helps me get a more upright torso position and reduces ROM. When i got into the new position it felt really comfortable. This technique change would purely be the optimize my powerlifting performance. 

At the very least, simply changing my arm position may be beneficial. This technique change may feel awkward at first, but once I get used to it, it might really pay off.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
worked up to a 480x2 attempt, but I gave up after I broke it off the ground. I've been really fucking up on my deadlifting this phase. I continue to not feel confident initiating the pull, especially because of my back issue. I hesitate when I start the lift, and it really fucks it up. When warming up, I felt like the knurling was biting into my sock on the bottom 1/3 of the pull, which was fucking with my speed. 
I dropped down the weight and then did:
1x9 w/ 435 lbs *PR* (Very happy about hitting this PR, but very confused why I couldn't even pull 480 for 1 when I pulled 435 for 9. I think it's a confidence issue, I just can't commit to the pull on the heavier weights. On the 9RM set, I felt like I was getting in the groove better with each rep. Even at the end when I was slowing down, I felt very confident in my pulling. I maybe even had another one in me. *I started utilizing the hip pumping technique when initiating the pull, it helped me get good back tightness and positioning, continue with this in coming weeks*)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 335 lbs *PR* (Brutal. I hit the reps, but I felt like I was letting the weight pull me forward a bit too much, but my feet stayed flat.)

back squat - (high bar, loose belt 3rd notch)
3x8 w/ 235 lbs (solid, more in the tank. high bar feels MUCH better on my back than low bar. I usually don't wear a belt on these lighter squats, but my back was trashed from deadlifting and RDLing. *Focus on getting knees out on the decent the future weeks*.)

Felt destroyed, skipped planks and calf stuff. 

I hit a PR, which is great, but I feel very disappointed in my heavy deadlift performance. I just lose it mentally when I go to start pulling the weight.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x1 w/ 265 lbs (just seeing how it would feel, it went up pretty easy)
3x2 w/ 260 lbs *PR* (last set was definitely the best (had another in the tank) due to psyching up and getting a tighter position. Overall, today's benching, while heavy, felt completely doable.) 

DB bench press - 
1x6 w/ x2 110 lbs *PR*
1x20 w/ x2 65 lbs (really let the weight stretch my pecs with a wider hand position at the bottom)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 130 lbs (tough, but doable, definitely more in the tank)

rear delt facepull - 
3x12 #120 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
2x45 seconds

machine preacher curl - 
2x12 #77.5

OHEE - 
1x15 w/ 90 lbs
1x13 w/ 90 lbs

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility 
skipped a lot of hip mobility stuff

Awesome session. I was able to show up mentally today and confidently hit those PRs.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (high bar)
5x3 w/ 305 lbs (belt 4th notch, knee sleeves. felt heavy, but I felt pretty well in the groove, comfortable, and confident. moderate psyching up. more left in the tank after each set.* I will progress next week maintaining 5x3*. With the high bar, and belt, my back felt significantly better today. I barely even thought about it. Super happy about this. I took 2 days off since my last workout, which probably helped too. I haven't taken more than a day off in the past 6 weeks or so.)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 140 lbs *PR* (last set was tough)

45 degree barbell back raise -
3x8 w/ 195 lbs *PR* (really felt these in my hamstrings today in a vicious (but good) way, felt like they were going to tear)

roll outs from knees - 
3x10 (solid)

calf raise smith machine - 
4x10 w/ 285 lbs

Awesome session. Despite this being my heaviest back squatting in the past 6 weeks, I felt the most comfortable I've been squatting in that time frame. The belt definitely helps a lot, both strength and confidence wise. I left today's session feeling fatigued, but not exhausted like I have in the past several weeks.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - 
4x2 w/ 235 lbs (tough! I didn't have anymore reps left in the tank after each set. last rep of last set was a grinder (~5 seconds). I won't be progressing these anymore this phase. I think I'll drop the weight and do higher rep touch and go until this phase is over.)

OHP - 
1x13 w/ 135 lbs *PR* 

DB OHP - 
1x10 w/ x2 50 lbs

t-bar row - 
5x10 w/ 145 lbs *PR* (for reference, I never include the weight of the bar when I list record t-bar row weights)

seated cable row - 
2x8 #170

stiff handle cable OHEE - 
2x20 #150 (solid, more left in the tank)

single arm cable preacher curl -
2x10 each side #80

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 4th notch)
1x1 405,415,425,435,445,455,465,475 (did a ton of warm up singles because my confidence in the deadlift has been weak recently, and I wanted to work on my set up and pull initiation. *I really focused on hyper supinating my ankles while I worked my shins tightly against the bar. This helped me to feel pressure on the outside of the foot, and to get tension in the outside of the knee and hip, which helps me stay tight when initiating the pull. Then when initiating the pull, I pushed my hips forward and really tightened my upper back and waited until I got good back tightness and leg drive until I start "pulling the bar" hard.", this helped me to stay in a tight starting position, and it deters the bar from falling out in front of me. I really want to remember these technique points for the future.)*
1x3 480 lbs *PR* (tough, but nailed it confidently)
1x10 410 lbs *PR* (I felt really in the groove)

RDL - (beltless as always)
1x6 w/ 335 lbs *PR*
1x4 w/ 335 lbs (felt some lower back re-tweaking, cut the set short)

back squat - 
2x8 w/ 245 lbs (belt 3rd notch. tough, but in the groove, and very attainable and felt comfortable under the weight. More in the tank)

calf raise smith machine - 
3x15 w/ 225 lbs

side plank with arm OH - 
1x10,20,30 seconds each side

Awesome session. Now that my back is feeling better, I am more confident in my deadlift. I think the back injury was forcing me to be hesitant + the pain was inhibited some of my back musculature from firing optimally. Last few weeks I was unable to hit 480 for a single, and today I hit it for 3. I feel very happy about it. I am glad I was able to set a heavy 3RM PR, even though it was conservative (5 lbs). About 2 weeks left of this phase, then I take a break. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzzI0BysqDg


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press -
1x1 205, 225, 240, 255, 265 lbs
1x1 280 lbs *PR* (smooth, fast, in the groove, more in the tank, very happy about this lift)
1x4 250 lbs *PR* (first 3 reps went up really quickly, smoothly, and in the groove. last rep I lowered the bar a bit too low on my chest, and it threw me out of the groove, and I had a grind short a small portion of the lift to get back into position. I think I had another in the tank.)

DB bench press - 
1x15 w/ x2 85 lbs *PR*
1x11 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 135 lbs (tough, but definitely more in me, progress by 5 lbs next week)

rear delt facepull - 
3x12 #130 w/ 1 sec pause at full retration

plank - 
2x50 seconds

machine preacher curl - 
2x12 #85

EZ bar OHEE - 
2x12 w/ 95 lbs 

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobilitly
hip mobility

Awesome session. Really happy about the bench PR.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt 4th notch, high bar)
1x1 275, 295, 315, 335 lbs
1x1 365 lbs *PR* (everything was on point, mindset, set-up, groove, super solid and confident PR. More in the tank. *I find that leaning forward a bit, while having knees and hips locked out, braced abs, tight upper back, then descending into mid foot while pushing knees outward, relatively upright torso,  and not sitting back too much is the key to this. The forward lean before starting the rep was a big epiphany, as it helped me to not sit back and lose tension off my quads and fall out of the groove.*)
5x3 w/ 315 lbs (tough (going for the 1RM probably made these harder), but definitely doable.)

belt squat - 
2x12 w/ 150 lbs *PR* (tough, but very doable, a bit more in the tank)

45 degrees barbell back raise -
3x8 w/ 205 lbs *PR* (feels like my hamstrings were going to explode)

roll outs from knees - 
3x11 BW

smith machine calf raises - 
4x10 w/ 295 lbs

Awesome session. I felt absolutely fantastic today. I feel I hit a turning point with my back squat. My technique and strength are finally coming together after months of re-adapting to the movement. I hit a 15 lb PR on my 1RM, since my last 1RM PR about 3 months ago. Very happy with that rate of progress. I still have a lot of work to do on my back squat, but I am very happy with my progress so far.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2017)

Bodyweight hovers around 205 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x7 w/ 225 lbs *PR* (felt good, more in the tank on each set except the last)
1x15 w/ 175 lbs *PR* (nothing left)

DB OHP - 
1x10 w/ x2 55,50,45 lbs

TBar row - 
5x10 w/ 155 lbs *PR* 

seated cable row - 
2x8 #180 

stiff handle cable OHEE - 
2x20 #160 *PR*

single arm cable preacher curl -
2x8 each side #85

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## Montego (Dec 12, 2017)

This is a long running log..... Good job.


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2017)

thanks brother


----------



## Montego (Dec 13, 2017)

fufu said:


> thanks brother


You should hang out at ASF too


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2017)

what is ASF?


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2017)

Today -

warm up

was feeling so out of today physically and mentally. I warmed up deadlifts, but everything felt unusually heavy, so i just did:

RDL - 
2x10 w/ 295 lbs *PR*

I'll go for some random PRs tomorrow, and then take a week off. My body needs it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2017)

12/16/17

warm up

OHP - 
1x6 w/ 165 lbs *PR*

Just went in to test my OHP strength, this wasn't meant to be a full training session. I have only been doing 2 high reps sets with light/moderate weight of OHP after benching per week, but I feel my strength in it has been increasing a lot. I think this is mostly due to my gains in bench pressing. I find that getting my bench stronger increases my OHP, but getting my OHP stronger doesn't necessary increase my bench. I'm in the midst of a training break, and I'll come back with a new phase in a few days.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2017)

First day back after a 4 day recovery break.

Today -

warm up

bench press - (put 25 lb plates under the feet of the bench because it's set really low)
5x3 w/ 225 lbs (overall good technique and fast, plenty left in the tank, but was re-establishing the groove with the new bench height, so I felt a little off)

flat DB bench press - 
2x14 w/ x2 75 lbs 

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 110 lbs

rear delt facepull - 
3x12 #80 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x15 seconds

machine preacher curl - 
3x15 #47.5 (increase in #7.5 increments each week)

OHEE EZ bar -
3x15 w/ 70 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Felt pretty tired today because I didn't sleep well last night. Just couldn't shake the feeling of tiredness through the workout, but performed well anyway.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 265 lbs (belt 4th notch, no knee sleeves. I'll save the knee sleeves until I get to 315ish. Overall it felt good and reps were smooth, but I was refinding the groove. Last set was the best set. Plenty left in the tank. Focus for next week: *claw ground with toes, brace hard, and upright torso*)

pause deadlift - (2 count pause just after breaking weight off floor, no belt, DOH)
6x3 w/ 315 lbs (First time doing these. I like the way they feel, I am interested to see how they affect me. Important note: I moved my stance out by a few inches each foot. I find that I need to point my toes outward more to get comfortable in this position, but overall it felt comfortable. My toes are about 3-4 inches from the innermost plate. This is the most significant change I've made to my deadlift since I switched to sumo about 10 years ago. focus for next week: *get lats super tight, and get upright while looking forward before pulling*)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 285 lbs (DOH every set. fast, smooth, felt great, hip extension never felt more snappy)

belt squat - 
3x10 w/ 110 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

calf raises - 
4x10 w/ 225 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 185 lbs (still re-establishing the groove with the higher bench, but technique felt better from last session. Tons left in the tank, fast reps.)

OHP -
2x10 w/ 115 lbs (fast reps, a left left in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +20 lbs (supinated)

tbar row - 
5x10 w/ 115 lbs (not included weight of bar)

OHEE stiff handle cable - 
2x20 #110

single arm preacher curl - 
2x12 #50 each side

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 w/ 395 lbs (belt 4th notch, mixed grip. not much psyching up at all. fast off the floor, set up was good, in the groove, fast smooth reps, plenty left in the tank. I continued to use a wider stance, and it feels great. I will stick with it. *Continue to focus on setting up with building breaths, getting hips forward into the bar while getting lats tight*)

back squat - (high bar)
3x8 w/ 205 lbs (belt 4th notch. first working set of squats after deadlifting always feels the toughest, then they get easier. Plenty left in the tank. Felt in the groove today)

45 degree barbell back raise - 
2x10 w/ 145 lbs (I have a tendency to put a lot of tension on my right hamstring when lowering the weight, but I've been focusing on getting even tension in the hamstrings during the eccentric portion of the lift)

calf raises - 
3x15 w/ 185 lbs

side plank with arm OH - 
3x10 seconds each side

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 235 lbs (felt good and in the groove, could have engaged leg drive more. more in the tank, *progress by 5 lbs per week from this point on. focus on big leg drive*.)

flat DB bench press - 
2x14 w/ x2 80 lbs (felt significantly easier than last week, more in thank)

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 115 lbs

cable rear delt facepull - 
3x12 #90 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x20 seconds

machine preacher curl - 
3x15 #55 (progress by #7.5)

EZ bar OHEE - 
3x15 w/ 75 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2017)

Today -

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 275 lbs (belt 4th notch. felt pretty good groove-wise today. sets felt easier as they went on, definitely a good amount left in the tank. felt diffuse knee aching in the first couple sets)

pause deadlift - 2 count pause just after breaking weight off floor
5x3 w/ 325 lbs (DOH, no belt. plenty left in the tank. continue to *focus on x3 building breaths to start the set, lat tension, looking forward and getting weight a bit more mid foot so that toes are clawed into the ground. *)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 295 lbs (DOH first set, then straps. I find straps help my overall technique. When grip becomes challenging, I can't focus on proper upper back tension and the hip hinge movement as well. a lot left in the tank, snappy lock outs)

belt squat - 
3x10 w/ 120 lbs 

calf raises -
4x10 w/ 235 lbs 

roll outs from knees - 
3x6 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2017)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 195 lbs (used a different barbell (PL dimensions) than I am used to because someone else was benching with the bar I usually use, and I widened my grip so that pinkies were on the rings, and holy shit, it felt really comfortable and strong. I didn't expect it to feel better. I am definitely going to stick with this wider grip. Unracking feels better too because I don't have to press the bar up as much after they are out of the J-hooks. Everything just felt better with the wider grip. I have been widening my bench grip progressively over the past year (often by accident) and it just feels better and better. Weight felt really light today, a ton left in the tank. *Next week continue to use PL bar and put pinkies on rings)
*

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 120 lbs (more in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +25 lbs (supinated)

Tbar row - 
5x10 w/ 125 lbs

stiff handle cable OHEE - 
2x20 #120 (a lot left in the tank)

single arm preacher curl - 
2x12 #55 (progress by #5 each week)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Feeling good about the new bench grip.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 w/ 405 lbs (belt 4th notch. my warm up was severely disjointed because I had to wait for a couple other guys to finish using the deadlift bar. I warmed up with a separate bar, but took way too much time between sets because I was talking. As a result, my working sets felt off physically and mentally. I felt stiff and out of the groove. It was also the coldest I've ever felt it in the gym, which also impaired my warm up. Oh well. This is disconcerting because last week at 395 I felt really great with the deadlifts. Today in the deadlifts I felt like my quads were working way more than usual, I also think that I accidentally did 5x5 with pause deadlifts a few days ago, which I think I haven't recovered from. This is the first time I've deadlifted twice a week. I hope deadlifts feel better next week. Also, my fucking left hip flexors were bugging me off the floor and in the lockout. Today was just really off. Deadlifts were off most of my last 8 week phase, and I want to avoid that happening again.)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 215 lbs (belt. ugh these felt tough today. technique was pretty good)

45 degree barbell back raise -
2x10 w/ 155 lbs

calf raise - 
3x15 w/ 195 lbs

side plank with arm OH - 
3x15 seconds each side

This was an off day. Glad I was able to hit my numbers.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2018)

I may decrease pause deadlifts to 3x3.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2018)

My back is so god damn stiff right now. I think my left hip pain was limiting me from locking out the deadlifts by wedging my hips forward, so that I rely on my lower back for pulling the weight over my COM.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2018)

Also, I noticed my shins didn't have any abrasion on them today after deadlifting. They usually are pretty torn on. The bar must have been traveling away from me, placing more torque on my back, which also explains my back aching. Iyiyi. Fucking fuck, what is going on with my deadlift?


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 245 lbs (strong, smooth, fast reps. in the groove. felt really solid today. thought about only bumping weight up today to 240 in a 5 lb increment, but the new wider grip bench felt so strong, I jumped 10 lbs, and I felt really strong and confident with the weight today. Might even jump another 10 next week.)

flat DB bench press - 
2x14 w/ x2 85 lbs 

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 120 lbs (*bring adjustable handle next week*)

rear delt facepulls - 
3x12 w/ #110 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x25 seconds

machine preacher curl - 
2x15 #62.5

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 80 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. I felt really strong today.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 285 lbs (belt 4th notch. back felt a bit stiff and achey unracking the weights. squats felt a lot heavier than expected, they were slow and tough today. Last week they felt great. My lower body strength has been feeling so inconsistent recently)

belt squat - 
3x10 w/ 130 lbs 

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 305 lbs (DOH first set, straps last 2. these went really well, they felt solid)

calf raise - 
3x10 w/ 245 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x7 BW

Very frustrating workout. Felt off today, weights felt heavy except for RDL. Couldn't get in it mentally. I cut out pause deadlifts. I had high hopes for them, but I think they may be interfering with my recovery. In the first 2 weeks of this phase, I trained more frequently than usual. Combo of factors? IDK. I'm trying to make the proper adjustments so I can have a decent phase. I gotta keep this back issue in check. Very frustrated that I tweaked it again so early in the phase. My lower back hasn't been an issue in years. I have this left hip issue flaring up too.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2018)

So back tightness and left hip issue started after doing 5x5 with 405 lbs on the deadlift. Is the wider stance not a good idea? Is that contributing to the hip issue? Ugh! I've been dealing with the hip issue for about 2 years, but it's always been sporadic and manageable.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2018)

Today - 

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 205 lbs (in the groove, fast, smooth reps, a lot left in the tank. wide grip continues to feel good. goal is to get to 5x6 w/ 225 and assess from there, likely drop reps down)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 125 lbs (more left in the tank. goal is to get to 2x10 w/ 135, then drop reps down)

WCU - 
3x5 +30 lbs (good, more in tank. goal is to get to 3x5 +45 and assess from there.)

T-bar row - 
5x10 w/ 135 lbs (feeling it good in the back)

stiff handle OHEE cable - 
2x20 #130 (more in the tank)

single arm cable curl - 
2x12 each side w/ #60

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 w/ 415 lbs (belt 4th notch.  I went back to my usual stance. The wider stance seemed to be aggravating my hip flexors. warm ups felt solid, was mentally primed and focused today. First few sets went well, 4 and 5 were tough, but doable and with good form. *I focused heavily on getting the bar tight against my shins while initiating the pull and getting my upper back super tight, and keeping the bar tight against my body for the entire lift, including eccentric*, it helped a lot, and my back felt solid today. Hip flexors were barely an issues as well. I cut my warm up pretty short. I find that stretching and warming my hips too much may actually aggravate the hip issue. I did a condesned warm up, and focused heavily on my specific deadlift warm ups, and everything went well.)

squat - 
3x8 w/ 225 lbs (tough, but doable, form was good. *was focusing on keeping weight mid-foot. *

45 degree barbell back raise - 
2x10 w/ 165 lbs (my hammmmstringggss)

Skipped calf and side planks, was on a time crunch.

Awesome session. SO GLAD to have my back and hips feeling better. They aren't 100%, but they are significantly better. I fixed my deadlift form by keeping the bar close to my body (way up and down), back is feeling so much better as a result. Like I said, I stopped doing the wider sumo and went back to my usual sumo stance. Just feels more comfortable. Maybe I'll try again in the future to go wider. But I've made great progress in the past year with my usual stance. So if it isn't broke, why fix it? And it seemed to be aggravating my hips.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 255 lbs (in the groove and felt strong. first reps all went pretty fast, but second reps were relatively slow and borderline grinders. while the second reps moved slowly, no major changes in speed throughout the rep (smooth reps). Never felt like I was going to miss one either, felt confident with every rep. *Next week progress by 5 lbs.*)

flat DB bench press - 
1x14 w/ x2 90 lbs
1x10 w/ x2 90 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 125 lbs (straps last set)

rear delt facepull - 
3x12 #120 (*no more pause at full retraction*, getting too tough for that)

plank - 
3x30 seconds

machine preacher curl - 
2x15 #70 (progress by #7.5 as usual)

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 85 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Felt strong, had fun.


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 295 lbs (belt, no knees sleeves. overall felt just as hard or slightly easier than last week, which is good. sets got better as they went on, for the most part. Switched from high bar to a mid-bar position, and a slightly wider stance. Felt more comfortable. Had some trouble today getting in the groove. Mid-bar with slightly wider stance felt more comfortable.* start using knee sleeves next week*) 

belt squat - 
3x10 w/ 140 lbs (tough, but doable, more in the tank. use mid-sized cable handle with frayed fabric, it's a good length for the heavier weights)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 315 lbs (beltless, as always. straps. in the groove, strong, comfortable, a lot more in the tank.)

roll outs from knees - 
3x8 BW

Good stuff. Tough workout, but left feeling pretty fresh. I started to cut out calf raises. Just unnecessary volume that eats up time, and my calves haven't been growing that much anyway.


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2018)

*Make sure to stick with mid-bar position and a slightly wider stance next squat session. Also, do more light squats in warm up to get limbered up, while cutting some of the mobility/activation stuff I do.*


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 215 lbs (felt strong and in the groove today. everything came together well. a lot left in the tank. wider grip continues to feel great)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 130 lbs (1st set relatively easy, 2nd set tougher, but definitely doable especially considering I didn't really psych up. more in the tank.)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +35 lbs (supinated grip)

T-bar row - 
5x10 w/ 145 lbs

stiff handle OHEE cable -
2x20 #140

single arm cable preacher curl -
2x12 each side #65

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
some hip mobility

Awesome session today. I felt really strong, body feels good, and left the gym feeling relatively fresh.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 w/ 425 lbs (belt 4th notch, mixed grip. tough, but doable. maybe one left in the tank each set if I really went for it. This is the most volume I've done with 425. Felt like I could have done better with getting* good back tightness and keeping bar closer to my body*, but I had no back or hip pain, which is great. I think I may cut volume to 5x3 in coming weeks. I still have some confidence issues initiating the first rep, but it's getting better.)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 235 lbs (belt 4th notch. *mid bar, wider stance, felt so much better*. felt really in the groove on several reps. Tough, but more in the tank.)

45 degree barbell back raise - 
2x10 w/ 175 lbs

Really good session. Glad I hit my deadlift numbers with no back or hip pain.


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 260 lbs (3rd set was the best, everything was on point and reps were smooth and relatively fast, and I had 1-2 more reps on that one. Other sets were solid, but had some sticky points, but no true grinding. progress by 5 lbs for next week.)

flat DB bench press - 
1x13 w/ x2 95 lbs *PR*
1x8 w/ x2 95 lbs 

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 130 lbs (straps, which made the weight feel significantly lighter)

rear delt cable facepull -
3x12 #130 (no pause)

plank - 
3x35 seconds

machine preacher curl - 
2x15 #77.5 

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 90 lbs (more in the tank)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - mid bar, wider stance
5x3 w/ 305 lbs (belt 4th notch, knee sleeves. solid, pretty well in the groove most reps, last reps were tough, but definitely more in the tank. knee sleeves make a difference for sure.)

belt squat - 
3x10 w/ 150 lbs (solid, last few reps of last set were tough! but still more in the tank overall.)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 325 lbs (really solid groove. solid sets. more left in the tank, not much psyching up at all.)

roll outs from knees - 
3x9 BW

Awesome session. Felt strong overall today. Left feeling relatively fresh. No hip or back pain at all today! Back barely felt fatigued from squats.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 225 lbs (felt very strong, smooth, and in the groove. no grinding at all. Felt virtually the same as last week. *For next week, maintain sets of 6, and progress by 10 lbs*)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 135 lbs (again, felt great all around. more in the tank on both sets.)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +40 lbs (5th reps were tough on sets 2 and 3. *Knock reps down to 4 next week*.)

T-bar row - 
5x10 w/ 155 lbs (solid)

cable OHEE stiff handle - 
2x20 #150 (nearing limit for sets of 20.* do sets of 15 next week*.)

single arm cable preacher curl - 
2x10 each side #70 (add by #5 increments as usual)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fucking awesome session. Felt strong all around. Left the gym feeling relatively fresh. Back and left hip continue to feel great.


----------



## fufu (Jan 26, 2018)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
5x3 w/ 435 lbs (belt 4th notch, mixed grip)(these felt a bit slow today, and heavier than I would have liked, but I was in the groove. I thought I was perhaps letting the bar getting out in front of me and rounding my upper back, but I took a profile video and my back positioning looked excellent, and the bar did not noticeably travel forward. Had a tough time getting psyched up today. I felt hesitant right before initiating the pull. Deadlifting used to be my favorite lift that I enjoyed the most, but now I feel a bit afraid of it and I'm just not having fun with it like i used to. Oh well, today's work was pretty good for not being psyched up, and it's the most volume I've done with 435.)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 245 lbs (belt 4th notch. sticking with mid-bar, wider stances, toes pointed more forward. felt fucking great today, right in the groove for so many reps. Back squats felt the best they have this phase, and perhaps since I started doing them again mid-year last year. Quads felt stiff and achy as fuck warming up for these, a little foam rolling helped.)

45 degree barbell back raise - 
2x10 w/ 185 lbs *PR* (hamstrings felt like they are gonna explode, big lower back pump)

Solid session today. While I am a little disappointed in my deadlifting, I hit a volume PR with 435, and my lower back and left hip felt pain free. Overall, things are great.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 265 lbs *PR* (strong, solid technique, in the groove. felt very confident pressing today. psyched up a good amount. 3rd set was the best. last rep of last set was a moderate grinder.)

DB bench press - 
1x11 w/ x2 100 lbs *PR* (may have had another in the tank, but didn't go for it, figured I'd save it for another day.)

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 135 lbs (straps, felt solid)

high cable rear delt facepull -
3x12 #140

plank - 
3x40 seconds

machine preacher curl - 
2x12 #85

OHEE - 
2x15 w/ 95 lbs *PR*

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility 

Awesome session. Felt really strong.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
1x3 w/ 315 lbs (knee sleeves, belt 4th notch. let the weight bury me on the last rep, lost positioning, hips shot up, bar went forward, and kind of good morning the weight up slowly.)
1x2 w/ 320, 325, 330, 335 *PR* (became wary of not going excessively deep on the last reps, and making sure I kept a good relative knee and hip bend. Reps felt strong and pretty well in the groove considering the weight.)

belt squat - 
1x10 w/ 160 lb *PR* (so tough, killed quads, just did one set because I just have one more squat work out and I've already accumulated a lot of volume.)

RDL - (straps, no belt as usual)
1x7 w/ 335 lbs (felt super solid, definitely a few left in the tank if I really went for them)
2x5 w/ 335 lbs 

roll outs from knees - 
3x10 BW

Awesome session! Feeling like I am peaking, which is the goal.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2018)

^on the above session: RDL of 1x7 w/ 335 lbs was a PR.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x6 w/ 235 lbs *PR* (strong, smooth, fast, in the groove. more in the tank each set, could have done 5 sets, but held back bc I'm going for a 1RM PR next bench day)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 140 lbs *PR* (a bit more in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
2x5 +45 lbs (supinated)

T-bar row - 
3x10 w/ 165 lbs *PR*

stiff handle OHEE cable - 
2x18 #160 *PR*

single arm cable curl - 
2x10 each side #75 *PR*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Felt strong. Cut back on the volume to make sure I am fresh for PR attempts coming up.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2018)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (mixed grip, chalk, belt 4th notch, switched back to chucks)
1x1 405, 425, 445, 465, 475 lbs (all these felt great. 465 drifted a bit far in front of my which threw me out of the groove, but I was able to correct and finish the rep strong and in the groove)
1x2 485, 490 lbs *PR* (felt so fucking good. strong, confident, mentally primed, in the groove. I was focusing on getting *BEHIND the bar, knees out, and tight upper back*. All of that was to prevent letting the bar drift out in front of me. It feels so good to feel confident again in the deadlift after the past couple months of feeling pretty off.* I went back to using chucks* (was using wrestling shoes). Chucks just feel better, I feel like I can feel the floor better and spread my feet out and grab the ground better. I also *focused really intently on going hard on every single warm up set*, from the bar through 465. All of those factors set me up for good deadlifts today. Last week I did 5x3 with 435, and the reps felt more uncomfortable, slower, and less in the groove than the reps I did with 490 today. So weird. Mentally focusing can make such a difference. Plus, all that volume I accumulated in the past 2 months is now paying off with a strength peak.)

back squat -
2x8 w/ 255 lbs (tough, but doable, some more in the tank)

45 degree barbell back raise - 
2x9 w/ 195 lbs *PR*

Awesome session. Felt great to have fun deadlifting again.


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x1 225, 245, 265 lbs
1x1 285 lbs *PR* (strong, in the groove, mentally focused, more in the tank, super happy with this PR. Techniqyue-wise I think it was better than my last 1RM PR (more symmetrical). About mid way up I had a slow down, but it didn't phase me at all. It was just a very small part of the ROM, it was fast before it, grinding for a tiny bit, then fast after it. I knew I could have psyched up more in the warm up and the actual PR set, which is nice to know I had more in the tank without max psyching up, so I imagine if I really psyched up, I'd have even more in the tank.)

DB bench press - 
1x8 w/ x2 110 lbs *PR* (tough, but confident set)

unilateral DB row - (straps)
3x8 each side w/ 140 lbs *PR*

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #150

machine preacher curl - 
2x12 #92.5

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 100 lbs 

Awesome session. Everything was on point. Strength was peaked, and I just had to focus mentally and use good technique to make the lifts, and that is what happened. Very happy about the 1RM PR.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

squat - (knee sleeves, belt 4th notch)
1x1 225, 275, 295, 315, 345 lbs
1x1 375 lbs *PR* (awesome rep. wasn't actually as mentally focused as I would have liked on this rep and through my warm up, but I stuck well in the groove, didn't go excessively deep (which was my main focus), and I grinded the weight up smoothly and confidently, there were no completed stops. Tough, but there was more in the tank. Feel very happy about it. 
2x3 w/ 325 lbs *PR* (1st set was super tough and slow. 2nd set was significantly easier, I think I had 2 more reps in me)

belt squat -
2x12 w/ 160 lbs *PR* (1st set tough, but 2nd set was easier than the first, as often happens with squats)

RDL - (straps)
3x5 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (tough, but technique was super solid, these felt great today)

roll outs from knees - 
3x11 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x8 w/ 225 lbs PR (felt solid)

OHP - 
1x10 w/ 145 lbs *PR* (let the bar get a bit forward on me a couple reps, but overall very in the groove, smooth reps, and felt strong)

weighted chin up - (supinated)
2x5 +50 lbs (felt same as last week, which is good)

t-bar row - 
3x10 w/ 175 lbs *PR* (last set was tough. I was trying to find the right foot position relative to the end of the bar. I like to be leaning back slightly so that the weight tries to pull me forward a bit, but not so far back so that I start pulling the weight really horizontally)

OHEE cable stiff handle - 
2x15 #170 *PR* (starts becoming an ab challenge going this heavy)

single arm cable preacher curl - 
2x8 each side #80 

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Felt like I may have been getting sick this AM, but training felt good. Now I'm not sure what my body is going to do. My last planned training session of this phase is Sunday. Sometimes I feel off for a day and then I'm back, we shall see.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 4th notch, chalk, mixed grip)
1x1 405, 425, 445, 465 lbs
1x3 495 lbs *PR* (So happy about this set. I was dealing with some real trepidation before this set, but it went beautifully. I was able to really turn it on right before I initiated the pull.)

back squat - 
2x8 w/ 265 lbs (belt 4th notch. tough, but 2nd set was easier than 1st, and was way better form wise. Actually had some more in the tank, not a lot, but some. Focusing on looking forward and getting my chest high before every rep helped me to maintain a better bar groove and avoid having my hips shoot up from the bottom, loading the back, and turning the lift into a 2-part concentric (1st part back and hips, 2nd part quads)).

45 degree barbell back raise - 
2x9 w/ 205 lbs *PR*

Very happy about hitting the new 3RM PR, which was a 20 lb PR, especially considering the past few months of deadlift training which have been rough due to some technique issues, mental confidence issues, and nagging hip & back pain. I didn't sleep well at all last night either, but it didn't make a difference. I had to make a lot of week-to-week adjustments to my training recently, but thankfully everything came together on this set. I''m also stoked that my grip felt solid, it wasn't even a blip on the radar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1C8emumISM


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2018)

First day back after a 9 day break, longest break I've taken in several years! I normally only take off 5-7 days every couple months, and I was irrationally worried about an extra 2 days off, but today I felt really strong.

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 235 lbs (felt strong, solid fast reps. focused, but not really psyching up. plenty left in the tank. Was a little tilty on some reps, which tends to happen after a week off. I have to get even leg drive through both feet to get the bar to stay straight in the frontal plane (standard frontal, not relative to supine bench position).

DB bench press - 
2x15 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 115 lbs (felt super light, surprisingly so)

rear delt facepull - 
3x10 #90 w/ 1 sec pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x15 seconds

machine preacher curl - 
2x15 #55

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 75 lbs

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session! Felt fresh, strong, and had fun!


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 275 lbs (belt 4th notch. these felt incredible. They felt light, comfortable, and in the groove. I was focused, but I didn't psyche up at all. I was really surprised how controlled and light they felt without really trying. wow. I was worried about the 9 day break being too much, but I feel great.)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 110 lbs (felt really light)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 295 lbs (straps)

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Felt relaxed, had fun.


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2018)

Note from above session:

*On squats, I focused on not going excessively deep, and also bracing hard in the whole to maintain a good lower back position and prevent shifting forward*


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 195 lbs (felt light, smooth, fast, in the groove, really solid overall. a lot left in the tank.)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 120 lbs (same as bench. felt light, smooth, fast, in the groove, really solid overall. a lot left in the tank.)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +25 lbs (supinated grip)

t-bar row - 
5x10 w/ 125 lbs (not counting bar. neutral grip handle)

OHEE stiff handle cable - 
2x20 #120

single arm cable curl - 
2x12 each side #55

Awesome session. Everything felt light, had fun.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 26, 2018)

A place for getting a lot of information. Loved the thread!


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2018)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt on 1st set, rest were beltless, MG, chalk)
5x3 w/ 405 lbs (felt really solid today. cues i'm focusing on are: *get behind bar, knees out, bar against shins, tight upper back.*. I felt great without the belt. plenty left in the tank.)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 215 lbs (beltless, solid. continuing to focus on:* bracing hard in the hole, not going too deep)*.

45 degree back raise - 
2x8 w/ 155 lbs (felt really light, lots left in the tank)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 245 lbs (sets 1 and 2 fast, 3 and 4 a little out of groove bc wasn't tying all parts together (grip, leg drive, arch), and set 5 was the best speed wise and technique wise. overall, great pressing, felt pretty light, a lot left in the tank.)

DB bench press - 
2x15 w/ x2 80 lbs (felt same as last week, more in the tank)

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 120 lbs

rear delt facepull - 
3x10 #100 w/ 1 sec pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x20 seconds

machine preacher curl - 
2x15 #62.5

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 80 lbs (felt light, a lot left in the tank)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2018)

3/4/3018

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 285 lbs (belt 4th notch) (felt awesome. fast, in the groove, relatively easy, a lot left in the tank. *continue to focus on not going too deep and bracing hard in the hole to prevent forward lean and keep the lower back safe*)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 120 lbs

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 305 lbs (straps. solid, snappy hip extension, plenty left in the tank)

roll outs from knees -
3x6 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 5, 2018)

I like to go to the gym in the morning.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 205 lbs (fast, in the groove for most reps, plenty left in the tank. was falling out of the groove a bit at the bottom of the rep (let the bar shift towards my head a bit), but I think that was because I was doing the reps so quickly that I lost a little control. wasn't getting psyched up for these sets)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 125 lbs (plenty left in the tank, wasn't psyching up at all really)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +30 lbs (felt really light today)

t-bar row - 
5x10 w/ 135 lbs

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x20 #130

single arm preacher cable curl - 
2x12 each side #60

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press -
5x2 w/ 255 lbs (smooth reps, in the groove, not much psyching at all. I trained at a different gym today and the bench wasn't the best (low, hard to get optimal leg drive). More left in the tank. Very pleased with benching today considering not much psyching up and different bench equipment. bump up 10 lbs next week)

DB bench press -
2x15 w/ x2 85 lbs (no psyching up really. 1st set solid, no problem. 2nd set had nothing left in the tank. I think I can continue to do 15 reps next week (which would be a PR) if I psyche up.)

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 125 lbs (relatively easy)

rear delt facepull - 
3x10 #110 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank -
3x25 seconds

machine curl - 
2x12

OHEE bar - 
2x15 w/ 85 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 11, 2018)

3/7/18 (this workout occurred between the two logged above) -

deadlift - 
5x3 w/ 415 lbs (no belt, mg, chalk)(felt fantastic, fast off the groove, in the groove, snappy lockout. Best sets were 2 and 5. I can continue to deadlift beltless. *Continue to focus on these three cues: get behind bar, knees out, tight upper back.*. I've also been looking up naturally which seems to help.)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 225 lbs (beltless, solid.)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 295 lbs (first set DOH, 2nd set straps. these felt really light. Didn't have access to a 45 degree back raise, so did these instead.)

Awesome session. Back and left hip continue to feel great. Glad I can continue to progress with the beltless work.


----------



## fufu (Mar 11, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 295 lbs (belt. fast, smooth, in the groove, a lot more left in the tank. *continue to focus on not going too deep and bracing hard in the hole*)

belt squat lever machine - 
3x12 w/ 140 lbs (includes base weight of machine)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 315 lbs (snappy, plenty left in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
3x7 BW

Was tired, sore throat, stressed, got to the gym way later than I wanted to, but I had a great session regardless. New gym, it's fucking awesome.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 215 lbs (1st and 2nd set the best. in the groove, smooth, a lot left in the tank)*(setting 9 on j hooks, and setting 7 on safety pins)*

OHP -
2x10 w/ 130 lbs (bar was getting out of groove, too far in front of my head. made these harder than they should have been. slightly aggravated nagging left shoulder issue. need to focus next time on: *keep hips and knees locked out and keep back close to face until it goes above head, then push head through*.)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +37 lbs (extra 2 or so from chain in belt)

t bar row - 
5x10 w/ 145 lbs

OHEE -
2x20 #15 (max stack at new gym)

standing cable curl - 
3x12 #10

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up 

deadlift - 
5x3 w/ 425 lbs (chalk, mg, no belt)(in the groove, felt really solid, more in the tank. i forgot my headphones, so really not much psyching up at all. very pleased with today. can continue beltless if I want)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 245 lbs (beltless) accidently jumped 20 lbs from last week, was supposed to to 235. So, next week, I will do 250, then the week after that, I will do 255, so I can get back to my originally progression. Regardless, squatting today went pretty well consider not much psyching up and beltless. there was more left in the tank.)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 305 lbs (solid)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Really solid session.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 19, 2018)

I always try to go early in the morning.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2018)

3/17/18

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 265 lbs (overall good. not psyching up that much a bit left in the tank. 2nd reps tended to drift towards my head a bit right after pressing off the chest, I think because I was lowering to bar too low on my chest. 2nd reps also tended to to be mild/moderate grinders. Considering today was matching my old 2RM without much psyching up, very pleased. )

flat DB bench press - 
1x15 w/ x2 90 lbs *PR*
1x10 w/ x2 90 lbs 

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 130 lbs (solid)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #12 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x30 seconds

EZ bar preacher curl (bar weighs 15 lbs) - 
2x10 w/ 65 lbs

EZ bar OHEE - 
2x15 w/ 90 lbs

Awesome session. Was overall a bit out of it, but everything went well.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 305 lbs (belt. felt solid, last set was the best set. *start wearing knee sleeves next session)**Continue to focus on not going too deep, bracing hard in the hole, and getting knees over toes*)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 150 lbs (including machine base weight of 50 lbs. * I find using a wide stance helps keep my heels on the ground using this machine. The machine likes to pull me forward*)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 325 lbs (straps. really solid, a lot left in the tank)

roll outs from knees -
3x8 bodyweight

Good stuff! BW is lower, down around 202 (had been floating around 205-208 for a while).


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 225 lbs (fast, snappy, in the groove, 225 never felt so light, a lot left in the tank)

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 135 lbs (a lot left in the tank, moving from 2x10 to 3x5, will progress by 5 lbs as far as I can)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +40 lbs (supinated, more in the tank)

tbar row - 
5x10 w/ 155 lbs

OHEE stiff handle -
2x22 #15 *PR*

standing cable curl - 
3x12 #11

Awesome session.


----------



## blbokeb (Mar 23, 2018)

Seanp156 said:


> Damn... I went to bed AT 4:30 AM  when I go to the gym it's usually in the late afternoon, or at night, so there are plenty of people to ask for a spot... I don't think I could ever go early in the morning.


 Oh yeah


----------



## blbokeb (Mar 23, 2018)

Seanp156 said:


> Damn... I went to bed AT 4:30 AM  when I go to the gym it's usually in the late afternoon, or at night, so there are plenty of people to ask for a spot... I don't think I could ever go early in the morning.


 Up


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, MG, chalk)
5x3 w/ 435 lbs (solid sets, except set 4 where I lost my upper back positioning and let the bar get a bit too ahead of me, although it wasn't anything major. Really not motivated today. Tired, unfocused, every set was tough, although the first three were pretty snappy once I got them off the floor. Overall I think I performed better today doing 435 lbs 5x3 beltless than I did a couple months ago doing the same thing but with a belt, so that's nice. yesterday I was digging a hole for like 5 hours, and that really fatigued me for today I think. So overall I'm pleased with today's performance.)

back squat - (belt on, 4th notch)
3x8 w/ 250 lbs (felt easier than last week, belt makes a difference. continuing to focus on *not going too deep, bracing hard in hole, and getting my knee forward to put pressure on quads*. I felt more in the groove today than last week.)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 315 lbs (tough, but doable, more in tank)

Good stuff. Today was tough and not that enjoyable. Glad to have it behind me. I'm fucking tired.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 25, 2018)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...



Great stuff!


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x2 w/ 270 lbs *PR* (it felt like my ass popped up every so slightly on some of the reps, which is never usually a problem for me, not sure why that was happening. First rep was also good speed, 2nd were sometimes grinders, but no major grinders. Only one rep I lowered the bar too low on the chest which caused it to come towards my face a bit to rebalance, throwing me out of the groove somewhat, but I corrected well. A bit more in the tank, might bump up by 5 lbs next week.) 

flat DB bench press - 
1x13 w/ x2 95 lbs (ugh, wanted 14 for the PR, but missed. Was a bit out of groove on these, not sure why.)

unilateral DB row -
4x8 each side w/ 140 lbs (jumped 10 lbs from last week bc they didn't have 135 pounders, felt solid today, more in tank)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #13 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction.

plank -
3x35 seconds

preacher curl - 
2x10 w/ 70 lbs

EZ bar OHEE - 
1x15 w/ 95 lbs
1x14 w/ 95 lbs (ugh! falling out of groove, weird)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Weight is lower by a few pounds, physical labor earlier in the day, haven't been eating as much, may have contributed to today's slightly lesser than expected performance. Still hit a PR, happy about that, although the ass coming up a tiny bit off the bench is annoying. Want to concentrate on eating more. Overall great session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 325 lbs (knee sleeves and belt on. accidentally jumped 20 lbs from last week. I used a squat bar, which I noticed was thicker and longer, but I didn't see a weight noted on it, so I assumed it was 45 lbs, but turns out it was 55 lbs. I was happy to hear this. Reps 1 and 2 were always solid, and rep 3 tended to be a moderate grinder, although I felt very comfortable in the groove, and I felt comfortable and confident grinding the weight. I will start doing sets of 2 in the coming weeks.)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 160 lbs (including base weight. solid, more in the tank)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 335 lbs (solid, first 2 sets had really snappy lock outs). 

roll outs from knees - 
3x9 BW

Awesome session. Squatting felt great today.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 235 lbs (these were tougher than expected. Last week, 225 5x5 flew up, this week, I was grinding out really slowly the last reps of sets 3-5, especially set 5. Haven't been eating as much, weight is down about 5 lbs 202 lbs instead of 207. Hopefully today was a one-off. We shall see. But, today was the most volume I've done with 235, so that was nice. Ass wasn't coming up from the bench, but felt slightly out of groove today.)

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 140 lbs (sets got easier as they progress, a good amount left in the tank)

weighted chin up -
3x5 +45 lbs (solid, more in the tank)

t-bar row - 
5x10 w/ 165 lbs

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x20 w/ 75 lbs

cable curl - 
2x12 #12

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility 

Good stuff. Will be attempting PRs in the coming couple weeks in many lifts. Despite heavy benching nearing failure, left shoulder issue didn't bother me at all.

Still not sure why benching felt harder than expected today. I think it might be more than just lack of usual cals. Yesterday I fatigued my shoulders a fair amount doing some work, perhaps that was it. Maybe I should throw in some more recovery days? not sure! But last week at 225 the weight was really flying.


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, belt 4th notch)
3x3 w/ 445 lbs (solid, in the groove, more reps in the tank after each set. found myself tilting the bar to the right on some reps. not sure if it was the platform, uneven hand placement, or uneven hip/leg drive or back position. Resolved by most reps in working sets. easier than last week, belt helps, I will only do 3 sets of deadlifts for the remainder of this phase.)

back squat - (belt 4tch notch)
2x8 w/ 255 lbs (in the groove, felt easier than last week good amount left in the tank, will only do 2 sets of squats for remainder of phase. Continue to focus on not going too deep, bracing hard in the hole, and keeping pressure mid-foot with a bit of a forward lean before descending each rep.)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 325 lbs (super solid technique, tough, but some more in the tank)

Awesome session. Didn't eat nearly as much as I wanted to yesterday, but performed very well today, and deadlifts felt easier than last week. Very grateful for this. I want to finish this phase out strong with some PRs. I am really going to focus on eating more this week. Right lower back is consistently a mild bother, but it didn't interfere at all with training today, and I barely thought about it. Feels pretty good considering heavy squats and deadlifts this week. Left shoulder feels very good too.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 2, 2018)

Great achievement!


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x2 w/ 275 lbs *PR* (psyched up moderately, solid, in the groove, butt stayed on bench easily, felt comfortable and confident, 1st rep was pretty fast considering the weight and very smooth 2nd rep was a mild grinder, but it moved very smoothly and I wasn't worried at all about it. About butt staying on bench, perhaps the bench I used today (closest one to the DB rack on the inner side, is the best for me to do heavy benching on)
1x1 w/ 275 lbs (failed 2nd rep, first time failing a bench rep in over a year I believe. There are a couple reasons I think why this happened. The first is that my last bench session was really fatiguing, and I cut out a recovery day as well as training 2 days in a row, and I also wasn't as mentally prepared for the 2nd set as I was for the first. I'm still very happy with the PR. Usually I only PR my 2RM by 5 lbs per phase, and I did it 10 lbs this phase, so not a problem, today's performance is totally good with me.)

flat DB bench press - 
1x14 w/ x2 95 lbs *PR* (made up for the PR I missed last week)

unilateral DB row - 
2x8 each side w/ 145 lbs *PR* (tough)

high cable rear delt facepull - 
2x10 #14 w/ 1 sec pause at full retraction

plank - 
2x40 seconds

preacher curl -
2x10 w/ 75 lbs

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 100 lbs (better performance than last week, even with heavier weight)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Considering I was training 2 days in a row and cut out a recovery day, I am super happy with the PRs.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 4th notch, knee sleeves)
2x3 w/ 335 lbs *PR* (felt solid in the groove, especially 2nd set. Last rep of last set was a grinder, but I felt very comfortable and confident in the groove. Didn't get super psyched up for these either, which is cool)

belt squat - 
2x12 w/ 170 lbs *PR* (including base weight)(tough, but more in the tank)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 345 lbs (super solid, more in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
2x10 BW

Awesome session. I love these sessions late in the phase where the volume is low, weight is heavy, and I get to go for PRs. Very happy that I was able to hit new PRs at a lower body weight. Right lower back feels fantastic, it didn't bother me at all.


----------



## superted (Apr 6, 2018)

Blimey !!!

Read the first page and jumped to the last

Props brother


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks man! I love the process.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2018)

4/6/18 - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x1 225, 245, 265
1x1 290 lbs *PR* (solid, in the groove, confident, smooth rep, more in the tank, very happy with this. it got slightly tilty in frontal planem but it hardly made a difference. this maybe felt easier than 285 did about 3 months ago. BW  202 lbs)

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 145 lbs (felt great, easier than last week, a lot more in the tank)

weighted chin ups - 
3x5 +50 lbs (solid, more in the tank)

tbar row - 
3x10 w/ 175 lbs *PR* (really felt these in my lats)

OHEE -
2x20 w/ 80 lbs

cable curl - 
2x12 #13

t-spine mobility 
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - 
3x3 w/ 455 lbs (MG, chalk, belt 4th notch)(solid, technique was solid overall, but I could have got my knee out more, and could have looked more forward/up when breaking weight off floor. A good amount left in the tank for sure.)

squats - 
2x8 w/ 265 lbs (belt 4th notch. solid, despite hiking in the morning)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 335 lbs *PR* (tough! but confident in finishing these. form was super solid)

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility 

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2018)

Today -

warm up

flat bench press - 
2x9 w/ 225 lbs *PR*
1x8 w/ 225 lbs (8 was a grinder, knew I didn't have 9)

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each side w/ 150 lbs *PR*

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #15 (1 sec pause full retraction each rep on first 2 sets, not on last set)

plank - 
2x45 seconds

preacher curl - 
2x10 w/ 80 lbs

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 105 lbs *PR* (solid, a little more in the tank)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Very happy with the bench PRs. Even though I hit PRs, I think I could have had more in the tank on the benching. Manual labor this AM fatigued my shoulder somewhat I think.


----------



## Bigbwoy (Apr 14, 2018)

Good job


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - 
1x1 225, 245, 275, 295, 315, 355
1x1 385 lbs *PR* (belt 4th notch and knee sleeves)(I went a few inches too deep, and feel out of the groove in the hole, which caused me to lose tension on my quads and put more tension on my back. It was a tough grinder in the middle, but I felt confident. There were a few things that decreased my performance on this. One is that I forgot to put on my knee sleeves for 355, and that made the rep tougher than it should have been, fatiguing my unnecessarily for 385. The second is that there was another guy in the gym trying to give me advice right before going for the lift, and it was really distracting, making it harder to focus for the lift. But ultimately I made it, and that is what counts.)

belt squat - 
2x12 180 lbs *PR*

RDL -
2x5 w/ 355 lbs *PR* (first set was really snappy considering the weight)

roll outs from knees - 
2x11 BW

So happy with my performance today. Only a few more sessions left before I take a week off.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
2x3 w/ 255 lbs *PR*(I thought this would be an easy PR, but it was tough! 1st set somewhat out of groove. 2nd set, in groove, but felt really heavy. last rep was a grinder, confident, but a grinder nonetheless. Overall, flat out felt just not as strong as I usually am. BW has dropped about 10 lbs in the past 10 weeks. I'm starting to feel strength decrease on the bench from it. There is also lack of usual calories, a lot of accumulated fatigue (almost at end of training block), and overall life stress. But, a PR is a PR!!! and I'm happy to be setting PRs while losing 10 lbs. This is pretty fucking awesome. My lifestyle over the past 2.5 months has lead to an inadvertent cut where I leaned up a good amount, and I never was hungry. So this is great actually.)

OHP - 
1x8 w/ 150 lbs *PR* (felt really solid, and wasn't super psyched up)
2x5 w/ 150 lbs (a little more in the tank on every set, including PR set.)

t-bar row -
3x10 w/ 180 lbs *PR*

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x20 w/ 85 lbs *PR*

cable curl -
2x12 #14

Awesome session. PRs all around, even though I feel an overall strength and mental focus fatigue. Only 2 more sessions of this training block.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, as 4 is now too loose due to lost weight)
1x1 405, 425, 455, 475 lbs
1x3 w/ 500 lbs *PR* (was only moderately psyched up, but had such a fantastic set. First 2 reps super solid, 3rd rep the bar got me a little forward and lost some tension in upper back, but overall  technique was really good. Super pumped about this PR because I'm about 10 lbs lighter than I was for my last 3RM a few months ago. This felt perhaps easier than my last 3RM too. I may have had a 4th rep if I psyched up more. As usual, grip was no issue.)

back squat - 
2x8 w/ 275 lbs (felt really solid in the groove. felt so good, but of course tough. Belt 4th notch 1st set (I like a slightly looser feel on the squat for the belt). No knee sleeves on first set, knee sleeves on 2nd, had some more in the tank 2nd set.) 

Awesome session. Short and sweet. My body is really feeling the accumulated fatigue over the past 9 weeks or so. Just 2 more sessions left before I take a week break. So happy to have set PRs in each of the big 3, especially considering my lifestyle recently and losing about 10 lbs. Fucking happy! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2t_JDrMNTA


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
1x1 135, 155, 165, 175
1x1 185 lbs *PR* (technique was in the groove, moderate psyching, went up really smoothly for a 1RM. Had some more in the tank. I don't prioritize OHP and only train it once a week, but when my bench increases, my OHP tends to as well. This was actually a 10 lb PR.)

bench press - 
1x15 w/ 185 lbs *PR* (last rep was such a slow lockout.)

unilateral DB row - 
2x10 w/ 140 lbs *PR* (straps)

rear delt facepull - 
2x12 #15 (no pause)

preacher curl - 
2x8 w/ 85 lbs 

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x12 w/ 110 lbs *PR*

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2018)

4/22/18

warm up

back squat - 
1x9 w/ 315 lbs *PR* (I was worried maybe I wouldn't hit 7, but I hit 9 relatively easy. I had at least one more in the tank. Knee sleeves, Belt 5th notch bc I dropped 10 lbs. I felt so in the groove, focused, and strong with this set. Best set of back squats since I started doing them again. Everything clicked.)

belt squat - 
2x10 w/ 190 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
1x5 w/ 365 lbs *PR* (tough. straps, no belt as usual)

roll outs from knees - 
2x11 BW (more in tank for sure)

Awesome session. Last of this phase. Had such a good training phase. Set many PRs, 2 of which were 1RM PRs in the squat and bench, and hit a new 3RM PR in the deadlift. Very happy that I achieved this despite training at different gyms, dropping about 10 lbs in the past 3 months, and managing a left shoulder and right lower back problems. So grateful.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2018)

First day back after a full week break (7 days)

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 205 lbs (snappy reps, re-establishing the groove. a lot more in the tank. *I need to focus on resetting arch and leg drive between reps.*)

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 135 lbs (really easy and really in groove without focusing that hard. a lot left in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +30 lbs (supinated)

t-bar row - 
5x10 w/ 135 lbs

OHEE cable stiff handle - 
2x20 #110

cable curl - 
2x15 #80

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Felt fresh. Weight felt light, good stuff. Gonna focus on trying to put on a few lbs this phase.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x3 w/ 415 lbs (beltless, technique felt solid. wasn't getting psyched at all. kept bar really close to me. Sets 4 and 5 were the best all around, speed, technique. More in the tank.)

squat - 
3x8 w/ 225 lbs (last set was the best set)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 285 lbs (felt harder than expected)

Good stuff. Super hot and humid gym, don't remember the last time I sweat so much, bars were all bent, bars had barely any knurling, none of the 45's matched, ground was uneven for squats, music was way too loud, not the right space/equipment to do my usual warm up. Only at the gym because I'm traveling. Happy to have gotten in some solid deadlifting considering the circumstances.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 235 lbs (no pysching up. groove was way off today, but I don't think it was me. I've been training at this filthy gym with really shitty equipment. The bars are all warped, the plates don't match, and the ground isn't level. I don't know what combination of factors was affecting me, but the bar kept tilting significantly to the left. It felt way off. At first I thought it was me...but even with just the bar, things felt off. I'm traveling on, so I won't have to use this gym again. As a result of being out of the groove, reps were slower, I was fatiguing more per rep, and I reps were slowing down way more than I would have liked. I hope next week when I get back to the powerlifting gym things will feel better. *Progress by 5 lbs*)

DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 80 lbs (relatively easy, not much psyching up)

unilateral DB row -
4x8 each side w/ 120 lbs (no straps, easy fast reps)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #100 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x15 seconds

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 80 lbs (easy)

standing barbell curl - 
2x12 w/ 65 lbs

Tough session. I really don't like the gym I've trained at the past 3 sessions. Everything is in shambles.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2018)

5/7/18 - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x2 w/ 285 lbs (belt 5th notch. felt surprising light. Groove was very good considering taking a week off, but still have some fine tuning to do. Speed was really good today.)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 140 lbs (felt surprisingly light yet again, even after upping weight 20 lbs past what I originally planned to do)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 305 lbs (solid. focus on maintaining upper back tension as usual)

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Despite being sleep deprived, had such a great session.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 215 lbs (technique was really good. off technique during last sessions was due to really shitty equipment and uneven floor. glad to know it wasn't me. solid, fast, more in the tank. *progress by 5 lbs per week, focus on a slightly wider stance*.)

OHP -
3x5 w/ 140 lbs (sets got easier as they went on, a lot more left in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +35 lbs (felt easy today, fast smooth reps)

t-bar row - 
5x10 w/ 145 lbs (a lot more left in the tank)

OHEE cable -
2x20 #12

cable curl - 
2x15 #9

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Everything felt in the groove and strong today.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x3 w/ 425 lbs (beltless, MG, chalk. felt in the groove overall. More in the tank. Solid stuff, didn't really psych up much at all today)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 235 lbs (beltless. as usual, first set was the hardest. last 2 I was well in the groove and had a lot left in the tank)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 295 lbs (really solid today, snappy reps, weight felt much lighter compared to last week. *continue to focus on super tight upper back before descending, it really helps take the stress off my lower back*.)

Awesome session. Went in, was focused, didn't psych up much, got the sets done efficiently and with good form.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 240 lbs (in the groove, sets 1-4 became increasingly easier, set 5 was on track to be the easiest, but I got a little out of the groove I think due to uneven leg drive. benching felt MUCH easier than last week due to good equipment. *continue to progress by 5 lbs and focus on: wider foot wider, arch tightness, and leg drive.*)

flat DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 85 lbs (solid, more left in thank)

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 125 lbs (felt really light, no straps, working on grip)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #110 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x20 seconds

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 85 lbs (fast, easy)

EZ bar curl narrow grip - 
2x12 w/ 70 lbs

Awesome session. I felt really great today.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2018)

Yesterday -

back squat - (belt 4th notch)
5x2 w/ 295 lbs (solid, smooth reps, not much psyching up, a lot left in the tank. been focusing on: *forward lean to start, not too deep, brace hard in the hole*)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 150 lbs (including 50 lbs base weight, as always)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 315 lbs (really solid, in the groove, fast reps, snappy hip extension, a lot left in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
3x6 BW

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 220 lbs (fast, snappy, in the groove, a lot more left in the tank. not really psyching up. *continue to focus on: arching, leg drive, and wider foot position, and progress by 5 lbs.*)

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 145 lbs (fast, in the groove, a lot left in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +40 lbs (fast, easy, a lot left in the tank)

t-bar row - 
5x10 w/ 155 lbs (fast, easy, a lot left in the tank)

OHEE cable - 
2x20 #13

cable curl - 
2x15 #10

Awesome session. Felt really strong and focused today, didn't need much psyching up at all, was very level headed whole workout. I've been eating more calories, and this may be helping.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, chalk, MG)
5x3 w/ 435 lbs (these were strong, fast, and in the groove. all sets. they felt notably easier and lighter compared to last week. super happy with today's deadlifts, definitely the lightest 435 has felt beltless ever. a lot left in the tank. I was moderately psyched up for these, but nothing crazy, and it felt like i didn't have to focus that hard to get psyched up, I just felt on today. I was having a lot of fun.)

squat - 
3x8 w/ 245 lbs (beltless) (in the groove, fast reps, a lot left in the tank)

RDL - 
3x8 w/ 305 lbs (beltless, as usual)(these felt fantastic. super fast, snappy reps, I felt like I had a ton more left in the tank. *continue to focus on upper back tension before descending)*

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

What a great session. Everything felt on point with a lot left in the tank. Super happy with today.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 245 lbs (most reps were solid in the groove, with good bar speed. not much psyching up today, was feeling a bit out of it. more left in the tank. some reps I lowered the bar too far forward, and sometimes I'd let the bar drift back towards my face when touching the chest. *continue to progress by 5 lbs*

flat DB bench press -
2x12 w/ x2 90 lbs (first set solid, but a bit lackadaisical. 2nd set I really focused and it was easier than the 1st, more in the tank.)

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 130 lbs (no straps, grip felt strong, a lot more in the tank)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #12 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x25 seconds

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 90 lbs

EZ bar curl narrow grip - 
2x12 w/ 75 lbs

Awesome session, especially considering I felt a bit out of it and I trained 2 days in a row, which I rarely do.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
5x2 w/ 305 lbs (solid, good speed, well in the groove, not much psyching, a lot left in the tank.* start wearing knee sleeves next session.*)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 160 lbs (fast, a lot left in the tank)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 325 lbs (really snappy, form was on point, back felt great, went deep, a lot left in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
3x7 BW

Awesome session. Felt kind of out it and a bit tired today, not really excited to train, but everything went really well.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 225 lbs (no psyching up, in the groove, fast snappy reps, a lot left in the tank. continue to progress by 5 lbs)

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 150 lbs (solid, more left in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +45 lbs (fast, a lot left in the tank)

t-bar row -
5x10 w/ 165 lbs (fast, a lot left in the tank)

OHEE cable - 
2x20 #14

cable curl - 
2x15 #11

Awesome session. 

Awesome session. Everything felt strong.


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, mixed grip, chalk)
4x3 w/ 445 lbs (in the groove, good speed, not much psyching up. Had to really focus today, wasn't naturally in it mentally. Reps went really well. This is the most I've done beltless (weight-wise and rep wise for this weight). Really happy with today's deadlifting.* I will start wearing a belt for the rest of the sessions from here on out.*)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 255 lbs (belt 5th notch. wasn't getting psyched up, solid technique, more in the tank)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 315 lbs (in the groove, good speed, more in the tank)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 250 lbs (the 5th set was absolutely the lightest 250x3 has ever felt, I was locked in to the groove. Everything was on point, it was as close to perfect technique as I've ever had. Set #4 was the same, except the reps weren't as fast. A lot left in the tank. *It felt like my older narrow stance resulted in a stronger press (better leg drive), stick with that next time.* *I find looking upward and arching my upper back helpful to get my mentally prepped. Continue doing this.
*
DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 95 lbs (nothing left in the tank after 2nd set. *do 2x10 next week*.)

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 w/ 135 lbs (no straps, grip was really solid, fast reps, a lot more left in the tank)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #13 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x30 seconds

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 95 lbs (easy, a lot more in the tank)

EZ bar curl narrow grip - 
2x12 w/ 80 lbs

What an awesome session. I've been sleep deprived for the past 3 days, and wasn't eating as much as I wanted to. This morning I felt really out of it and lacking motivation, but I felt fantastic in the gym. I felt surprisingly strong and focused, without psyching up much at all. I am very grateful for today's performance.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
5x2 w/ 315 lbs (wasn't feeling into squats today at first. sets got easier as they went on. Overall, fast and smooth reps considering the weight. Last rep was the best and most in the groove, probably the fastest. More in the tank. I find I have a hard time getting into the groove on my first reps. I tend to sit back too much. The reps after the first always tend to be much more locked in technique-wise.)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 170 lbs (these felt tough today, but definitely more in the tank. even when these feel hard, I always feel like I have a lot more in me. they just get uncomfortable.)

RDL - (straps)
3x5 w/ 335 lbs (fast, in the groove, snappy lockouts, more in the tank)

roll outs from knees -
3x8 BW

Solid day. Business as usual. Back felt fantastic today, I usually aggravate it a little bit on lower days, but today I didn't tweak it at all. First day like this in months.)


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 230 lbs (smooth, fast reps, a few reps out of groove (bar slipped too far towards head when beginning press off chest. trained a day earlier than I normally would have, so recovery wasn't optimal, but performance today was good. *Start training 3-4 sets per week for rest of current phase.*)

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 155 lbs (tough, but definitely doable. 5th reps slowed down significantly. last set was the best set, fastest and most in groove.)

WCU - 
3x5 w/ 50 lbs (fast strong reps, more in tank)

t-bar row - 
3x10 w/ 180 lbs (solid, more in tank)

OHEE cable - 
2x20 #15 (some more in tank)

cable curl - 
2x15 #12

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session considering I trained a day early.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, mixed grip)
3x3 w/ 455 lbs (fast, in the groove, despite not being mentally amped much at all. Really solid deadlifting. I wanted to go heavier, but I need to honor the process and be patient. I need a couple more weeks of heavier grind-ier deadlifts before I go for a PR. Today there was no grinding at all. Belt on after no belt training at all this phase)

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
3x8 w/ 265 lbs (sets got easier as they went on, got more in the groove. New focus point (*forward lean to start, break at the knees first, anticipate coming up from hole while bracing hard.*) 

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 325 lbs (first set really solid, 2nd set tougher, but still more in the tank. In the groove, no back pain at all.)

Awesome session. Didn't have much fun training today, but I hit the numbers, and hit them well.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2018)

Today  -

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 255 lbs (in the groove, first 2 reps were all solid, but rep 3 slowed down significantly each set, a little grindy but confident. I was having a mental focus issue. I wasn't attacking the weight mentally like I should be at this point in the phase. I did have this guy who kept insisting on spotting me, although I said I didn't need his assistance. He kept distracting me. However, today was a significant volume PR for 255 (5x3 compared to 2x3 in the past).)

flat DB bench press - 
1x10 w/ x2 100 lbs
1x9 w/ x2 100 lbs (ugh. very disappointed I didn't hit 10 reps. Again, wasn't there mentally with this lift. I should note that the two 100 pounders were shaped differently, and it really threw me off technique and stability-wise. I was just below PR territory too on these. I shouldn't really be kicking myself over these.)

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 140 lbs (no straps first 2 sets, grip held solid, straps last 2 sets. these felt really strong and fast. more in the tank)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 w/ #14 (1 second pause at full retraction)

plank - 
3x35 seconds

OHEE EZ bar -
2x16 w/ 100 lbs *PR* (solid, a bit more in the tank)

EZ bar curl narrow grip - 
2x12 w/ 85 lbs

Really solid session. Objectively, my numbers were great despite some subjective grievances that were caused by specific reasons I am aware of. I just need to focus on good recovery, eating lots of food, and being mentally focused. Those are the primary 3 factors I need to keep in account to hit some PRs this phase.

Bodyweight is 198, which is a bit low for me. I really don't want to be under 200. But, if I can hit PRs, it's fucking great.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2018)

*Reduce volume from this point on for rest of this phase!*


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2018)

6/9/18 - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x2 w/ 325 lbs (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves. I felt well in the groove today. Weight moved quickly and smoothly, absolutely no grinding. *Continue to focus on breaking at knees first*, it worked really well today.)

belt squat - 
2x14 w/ 180 lbs *PR* (tough, but solid and more in the tank)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 345 lbs (solid)

roll outs from knees -
3x9 BW

Awesome session. Felt very focused and motivated today, despite not sleeping well.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press -
3x5 w/ 235 lbs (each set got faster, felt lighter than last week, really solid speed and solid in the groove. a lot left in the tank)

OHP - 
3x3 w/ 160 lbs (fast, in the groove reps, a lot left in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +55 lbs (more in the tank)

t-bar row -
3x10 w/ 185 lbs *PR* (more in the tank)

OHEE cable - 
2x20 #15.5

cable curl - 
2x15 #13

Awesome session. Really liking this decreased volume. Feeling really strong. I'm very grateful for this.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG, chalk)
3x3 w/ 465 lbs (in the groove, smooth reps, more in the tank, wasn't really psyching up for these. volume PR for 465 lbs. * Focus on regular: knees out, behind bar, tight upper back.*)

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
2x8 w/ 275 lbs (solid in the groove, some more in the tank, but tough. *start wearing knee sleeves next week*)

RDL - (beltless, as usual)
2x8 w/ 335 lbs (really solid snappy reps, but tough)

Really solid session. On the verge of setting PRs...but I'm being patient and thinking about what is best for all three lifts by the end of this phase.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x3 w/ 260 lbs *PR* (solid, in the groove, moderate psyching up. first set was the best. 1 rep in each sets 2 and 3 I slipped slightly from the groove, but nothing major. Some more in the tank.)

DB bench press - 
1x13 w/ x2 100 lbs *PR* (solid)

unilateral DB row -
3x9 each side w/ 145 lbs *PR* (solid relatively fast reps, more in the tank)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #15 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x40 seconds

EZ bar OHEE - 
2x16 w/ 105 lbs *PR*

EZ bar narrow grip curl -
2x12 w/ 90 lbs

Awesome session. I've been patient with my numbers and now I get to set PRs, which is what this is all about. If I continue to eat well, sleep well, and pick my numbers well, I think good things will happen in the last couple weeks of this phase.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
2x2 w/ 335 lbs
1x4 w/ 335 lbs *PR* (didn't get that psyched up. all sets were in the groove, smooth reps, no grinders. More in the tank for sure, but playing things conservatively. Getting 1RMs is my priority, don't want to burn my body out.)
2x10 w/ 225 lbs (training at a different gym that doesn't help the belt squat, so I just did these for some volume. *focus on breaking at knees first and having upper and mid back back super tight before descending*)

RDL - (straps)
2x6 w/ 355 lbs PR (smooth in the groove, more in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
3x10 BW (these felt really solid, more in the tank)

Awesome session. I felt strong today and left feeling pretty fresh.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x5 w/ 240 lbs *PR* (solid, overall reps were really smooth and in the groove, especially my last set. no grinders. fell out of groove a bit on a few reps, but nothing significant. some more in the tank.)

OHP - 
3x3 w/ 165 lbs (had a hard time getting in the groove, and when that happens on OHP, I can barely do any reps. I had a few sets where I was unable to start with the right positioning and I had
to rest and reset. OHP can be really technical when I do heavier weights. Once I found the groove I was golden with some more in the tank, not a lot though. *only do one more week of 3x3*.

weighted chin up - 
2x5 +60 lbs (really solid, some more in the tank)

tbar row - 
2x10 w/ 195 lbs *PR* (I'm at a different gym and the whole set up is different, and that makes it harder I believe. this was the hardest these have ever felt.)

OHEE stiff handle cable - 
2x20 #16 *PR*

cable curl - 
2x15 #14

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

A really awesome session. Volume is low because I'm peaking and I don't want to burn my body out before going for heavy PR attempts in the big 3. I've been eating a lot and slowly gaining weight over the past couple weeks.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, mixed grip, chalk)
1x1 405, 435, 465, 495
1x1 535 lbs *PR* (everything was on point today. technique, mental focus, and strength. I wasn't necessarily planning on doing a 1RM today, but I just autoregulated today because I was really feeling it. I found that "relaxing" down to set up, and then developing stiffness in the hips and upper back as fast as possible while wedging my hips in and looking up while extending my upper back worked really well. Technique has never been so solid on a 1RM before. Grip was no issue at all, I didn't even think about it. I had a good amount left in the tank. I'm so happy with this lift, and so grateful I've been able to manage and reduce back pain over the past 6 months while still training the deadlift. My back felt fucking fantastic and healthy today. No issues at all. Plus, I'm about 5 lbs lighter than my last 1RM, and this one went way WAY faster. So grateful)
2x2 495 lbs (just some more volume)

back squat - (belt 5tch notch and knee sleeves)
2x8 w/ 285 lbs (tough, but stuck pretty well in the groove, and still some more in the tank). Continue to focus on forward lean before descending, break at the knees first, brace hard in the hole)

RDL - (beltless as always)
2x8 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (tough, but really solid technique)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. I haven't set a 1RM in the deadlift in 8 months because I've been patiently training through some recurring/nagging right lower back pain that has been decreasing significantly in recent weeks. Super happy with today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXcNCoVk3Ng


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press -
3x3 w/ 265 lbs *PR* (It took all I had to make these reps today. All third reps were grinders. The first reps all went up pretty well and fast. I should have been more mentally focused and psyched up for these PR sets. On the third rep of set 2, the bar actually dipped a tiny amount mid-press because I fell out of the groove, but I was able to recover and finish the lift. In set 3, the third rep was the slowest all of, but I stuck really well in the groove and held positioning well, so I am really happy with that. I will be attempting a 1RM PR soon)

DB bench press - 
2x5 w/ x2 110 lbs (solid, but tough)

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side w/ 150 lbs *PR*

high cable facepull - 
2x12 #15 (no pause)

plank - 
2x45 seconds

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 110 lbs *PR*

EZ bar narrow grip curl - 
2x12 w/ 95 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Really happy to hit the PRs.


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt 5tch notch)
1x1 315, 335, 365 lbs
1x1 395 lbs *PR* (best 1RM attempt since I started training the back squat again. I stuck well in the groove the entire lift, came out of the hole well, and grinded through the top 2/3 portion of the lift. I leaned a little bit on my right side for a second when grinding, but it wasn't anything excessive. This went up with better technique and better speed compared to my 385 lift 2.5 months ago)
3x2 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (solid)

belt squat - 
2x12 w/ 190 lbs *PR* (felt solid technique wise, more in the tank)

RDL -
2x6 w/ 365 lbs *PR*

roll outs from knees - 
3x11 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. I felt out of it this morning, and during the warm up phase of my session, even during the specific squat warming up. I wasn't planning on going for a 1RM. I remember thinking "good thing today is not a 1RM day, because I am not in the mental space to do that. But then while warming up with heavier weight, this feeling of focus and determination came over me, and I started feeling really solid technique wise. When going for the 1RM, I psyched up, but I took my attempt really patiently, focusing on technique and staying in the groove. It turns out a lack of mental fire and high emotions ended up helping me today, because I find it challenging to nail in the squat technique some times. Being more cool-minded today helped me out. I'm very grateful for today's session. I have PR-ed my 1RM in the deadlift and squat, and I still have to attempt a new 1RM in the bench. I need to keep eating a lot, sleeping well, and focusing myself.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x1 225, 245, 265
2xmiss 295 lbs (I am really disappointed in these attempts. It just wasn't there. I lost positioning about 1/3 to 1/2 way up and let the bar travel towards my head. I noticed I was letting this happen during warm ups, and I was mindful to make the correction, but I just couldn't manage it with the big lift. This is so weird because I 290 about 3 months ago, and it went up without a ton of effort. Since that 1RM PR I've added 10 lbs to both my 3RM and 5RM, and I only attempted a 5 lbs jump. So I am really confused why I couldn't get today's attempt in. Strength was there, because I went on to set a 5RM. Also, I've been hitting 1RM PRs in the squat and deadlift. *The main thing is that I wasn't maintaining my arch as well as I could, and I was lowering the bar a bit too high on my chest, while letting the bar travel towards my head too soon after pressing off the chest*. In the process of these 2 attempts, I tweaked my right shoulder. *If my shoulder feels better, it is plausible that I could attempt a 1RM PR again this phase. All around, strength is there, I think today I lacked the proper focus and technique.*
1x4 w/ 245 lbs (lost positioning on 4th rep and turned into a weird half grinder, decided not to go for 5th rep)
2x5 w/ 245 lbs *PR* (stuck in the groove, reps felt strong despite missing big lifts right before, last rep of each set were grinders)

skipped OHP because of shoulder tweak

weighted chin up - 
1x5 +75 lbs *PR*
1x5 +65 lbs

tbar row - 
3x10 w/ 200 lbs *PR* (not including bar, as always)

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x20 w/ 90 lbs *PR*

cable curl - 
2x15 #15 *PR*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Overall, a really fantastic sessions because I hit PRs in every lift. Unfortunately, I missed my priority PR of the 1RM attempt in the bench. This really got me down because everything was going so smoothly this phase. If my shoulder feels better, I will attempt another 1RM PR in the bench press by the end of this phase. Overall there is a lot to be happy about. BW = 199 lbs (weighed myself today).


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip, belt on 5th notch)
1x1 405, 455, 495 lbs
1x1 545 lbs *PR* (Tough. Grinder, especially in the bottom, but I stuck in the groove really well. Bar slipped a bit in my hands causing the bar to be a bit uneven. I noticed the bar being a little uneven, but I didn't know it was from my hands. I also think I laterally flexed to my right a bit, because I felt a little tweak in my lateral iliac QL area. My grip actually felt fine, I never felt in danger of dropping the bar. I felt a bit lackadaisical today but I was able to focus enough for this PR. I feel so mentally and physically tired that it was hard to get excited that I made the lift. I felt more relief that I didn't fail. Intellectually I am very satisfied with this because it was a ton of hard work that paid off.)

back squats - (belt 5tch notch, knee sleeves)
2x8 w/ 295 lbs (tough, but I was well in the groove today and I had more in the tank.)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 355 lbs *PR* (tough)

Awesome, awesome session. I upped my max deadift by 20 lbs this phase, which is fantastic considering I've been managing a back issue for about 6 months. I think I'll train 2 more sessions before I take a week off. BW today = 198 lbs


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 1, 2018)

Got a lot of information!


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x1 225, 245, 265, 275 lbs
1x1 295 lbs *PR* (After assessing what happened during my last bench session, I thought I had a chance of getting the PR attempt today if I make the proper adjustments to my technique. Today I felt more mentally and physically focused, and I got the weight up. It was such a grinder. I was on the tipping point between failing and succeeding for so long. I stuck really well in the groove and I never lost position. I am so happy I managed to get the lift today, and very grateful I was able to assess my technique effectively so I could make the proper adjustments. To get today's lift I needed to: get a tighter arch and stick my chest out more + bring the bar down bar more slowly, putting bending pressure into the bar with my lats, and touch the bar lower on my chest.)

DB bench press - 
1x8 w/ x2 110 lbs (stuck in the groove well, tough, matched an old PR, nothing left in the tank)

unilateral DB row - 
2x12 each side w/ 130 lbs *PR* (no straps 1st set, straps 2nd set)

high cable facepull - 
2x14 #15

plank - 
2x50

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x12 w/ 115 lbs *PR*

EZ bar narrow grip curl - 
2x12 100 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. 1-2 more sessions before I take a week break.


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
3x5 w/ 320 lbs *PR* (not much psyching, tough, a bit more in the tank if I psyched up)

belt squat - 
3x10 w/ 200 lbs *PR* (more in the tank)

RDL - 
2x11 w/ 295 lbs *PR* (a lot left in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
3x12 BW

Awesome session. Body felt great.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2018)

Today -

warm up

overhead press - (beltless. belts don't really seem to help at all with these, I've found. I haven't used one in well over 6 months.)
3x3 w/ 170 lbs *PR* (in the groove, and it felt like a good 1-2 reps or so left in the tank on all sets.)

bench press - 
1x16 w/ 190 lbs *PR*
1x14 w/ 190 lbs 

weighted chin up - 
1x10 +30 lbs *PR*
1x6 +30 lbs 

t-bar row - 
3x12 w/ 135 lbs *PR*

OHEE cable stiff handle - 
1x30 #15 *PR*

cable curl - 
1x30 #10 *PR*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Having fun with strength endurance PRs now that I hit all the big 1RM PR attempts.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2018)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (mixed grip, belt 5th notch, chalk)
3x5 w/ 475 lbs *PR* (really solid, back felt great, last reps of each set were progressively more grinder-ish)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
2x9 w/ 295 lbs (tough, but I think there was more in the tank. there is something about high rep squats where I feel I can just keep going even when they get really challenging and uncomfortable)

t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Brutal session. One more session left until I take a week off. Feeling grateful that my back didn't bother me at all during this session, or after, considering how challenging today was.


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

dumb bell bench press - 
1x9 w/ x2 110 lbs *PR* (couldn't get psyched up, but made the PR with nothing left in the tank)

bench press - 
2x12 w/ 195 lbs *PR* (a little more in the tank)

unilateral DB row - 
2x13 each side w/ 130 lbs *PR*

OHEE EZ bar - 
1x21 w/ 90 lbs *PR*

EZ bar wide grip curl - 
1x15 w/ 85 lbs


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
1x1 315 lbs, 335 lbs, 365 lbs
1x1 405 lbs *PR* (I've never felt more locked into a 1RM attempt in the back squat. This felt easier and went deeper than my 395 squat a couple weeks ago. Today I found that *lowering the bar a little bit on my back from I've been doing + head is facing forward/slightly up, and eyes looking slightly up + locking upper back tension into the back with more extension that I am used to in combo with brace and in-breath* allowed me to be right in the groove solid the entire lift, without losing tension. I was absolutely not planning on a 1RM attempt today, but squats felt really strong, and my technique points made me feel really confident. I didn't get super emotionally psyched up either. Like my last 1RM attempt in the squat, I was relatively calm)
3x3 w/ 340 lbs *PR*

belt squat - 
3x10 w/ 210 lbs *PR* (tough, but a bit more in the tank)

RDL - 
2x11 w/ 305 lbs *PR* (straps, more in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
2x13

Awesome session. Felt great training, and felt pretty fresh leaving. A great way to end a phase of training. I'm very grateful for all the progress I made over the past 3 months. I added 20 lbs to my back squat, 20 lbs to my deadlift, and 5 lbs to my bench press. I didn't gain anything either.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2018)

^ for the session on 7/12/2018, the first set of DB unilateral rows I didn't use straps, and the 2nd set I did.


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2018)

First day back after a week break.

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
6x10 w/ 175 lbs (in the groove, reps got faster as sets progressed, shoulder discomfort reduced as sets went on. quite a bit left in the tank. working on some hypertrophy, and also doing lighter weight because I'm dealing with a left shoulder issue that came out of nowhere. it's mild, but I don't want to make it worse.)

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +30 lbs (supinated. these were harder than they should have been because I used a heavy chain that added ~5 lbs)

t-bar row - 
4x12 w/ 135 lbs (a lot left in the tank)

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x20 #14

cable curl - 
2x20 #8

barbell OHP - 
3x10 w/ 95 lbs (super light, in the groove, sets got easier as they went on, and so did shoulder discomfort)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2018)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, chalk, MG)
5x3 w/ 425 lbs (all first reps were super in the groove. I tended to let the bar pull me a bit forward on many reps, but it was well within acceptable technique. Last set was the best set. A lot left in the tank).

back squat - (beltless, no knee sleeves)
3x8 w/ 235 lbs (solid, a lot left in the tank, looking forward/slightly up while extending upper back into the bar helps a lot)

RDL - (beltless, as always)
2x10 w/ 285 lbs (straps)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 240 lbs (reps were smooth and felt fast, a lot left in the tank. dealing with left shoulder issue that forces me to use really careful form on the bench, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. *I need to focus on a hard arch, and lowering the bar low enough on my chest, and not letting it move back to my head too early on the press up.*) 

OHP - 
3x6 w/ 135 lbs (really fast and in the groove, a ton left in the tank. *focus on keeping bar close to the face and pushing head through when pressing*.)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 120 lbs (no straps)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #10 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x15 seconds

cable push down - 
2x15 #12 (haven't done these in years)

wide grip EZ bar curl - *(gym got new EZ bar, which weighs 20 lbs)*
2x15 w/ 50 lbs

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility 

Awesome session. No psyching up today. Relaxed and focused on technique.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5tch notch, no knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 285 lbs (fast, in the groove, relaxed, focused. A lot left in the tank. Continue to focus on: *setting bar a bit lower on back than I usually do, extend upper back hard into bar while leaning forward before descending (maintaining upper back tension on descent), break at knees first, brace hard in the hole*)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 150 lbs (fast, a lot left in the tank)

RDL - (straps)
3x5 w/ 315 lbs 

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

Awesome session. Body feels great.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
6x10 w/ 185 lbs (solid, in the groove, more in the tank. *continue to lower low on chest with a tight arch and activated lats*).

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 105 lbs (fast, in the groove, more in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +35 lbs 

tbar row - 
4x12 w/ 145 lbs *PR*

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x20 #15

cable curl - 
2x20 #9

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Slept like shit, but had a great session today. My left shoulder is feeling noticeably better, but it's still tweaky.


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (no belt, mixed grip, chalk)
5x3 w/ 435 lbs (felt like I was letting the bar pull me forward a bit on many reps, although overall technique was solid and reps were smooth. more in the tank. I felt a very specific tweak/cramp/pull in my right sacrum/iliac area starting the first rep of the 4th set. It freaked me out a bit, but I took a good 5 minutes to walk around. I finished my last 2 sets, but I was hesitant with the reps, which made them harder than they should have been. However, most importantly, the issue didn't bother me. It was one of those situations where I felt focused and my technique was fine, but the back tweak came out of nowhere.)

back squat - (no belt)
3x8 w/ 245 lbs (slight slightly of groove today, was letting my hips move backwards a bit too much on the way up, but more in the tank.)

RDL - 
2x10 w/ 295 lbs (back felt perfectly fine, thankfully)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 245 lbs

OHP - 
3x6 w/ 140 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side 125 (no straps)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #11 w/ 1 second hold

plank - 
3x20 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x15 #13

wide grip EZ bar curl - 
2x15 w/ 55 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
5x3 w/ 295 lbs (fast, in the groove, a lot left in the tank, *continue to focus on really tight upper back before and while descending.*)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 160 lbs (fast, in the groove, a lot left in the tank)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 325 lbs

roll out from knees - 
3x6 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Back feels much better, it didn't bother me at all today.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
6x10 w/ 195 lbs (left shoulder issue isn't getting worse...maybe slightly better. didn't feel motivated and as focused as I'd like on bench today. last reps on last 2 sets were really tough at lockout, nothing left in the tank, but I may have had more if I psyched up more. *Next week do 6x8 with 205 lbs*)

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 115 lbs (fast, in the groove, a lot left in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +40 lbs 

tbar row - 
4x12 w/ 155 lbs *PR*

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x20 #16 (*stick to 2x20 next week for PR attempt, then do 2x15 after that)*

cable curl - 
2x20 #10 (*next week do 2x15*)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Felt mentally dreadful at start, but things picked up.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, MG, chalk)
5x3 w/ 455 lbs (technique, strength, and speed all felt better than last week. volume PR for beltless work at 455 lbs. more in the tank. one more week of beltless pulls*focus on gripped it further distally in my fingers while looking forward on initial pull*)

back squat - (beltless)
3x8 w/ 255 lbs (sets got easier as they went on, a lot left in the tank)

RDL - 
2x10 w/ 305 lbs

Awesome session. Back felt great today, no issues. I'm very grateful for this.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 250 lbs (all reps in the groove and very smooth speed from start to finish. left shoulder continues to improve gradually. more in the tank. i was *focusing on lowering the bar lower enough on my chest while engaging my lats, squeezing the bar, and using leg drive*.

OHP - 
3x6 w/ 145 lbs (solid, in the groove, definitely a good amount left in the tank)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 130 lbs (no straps, grip was a challenge, but I wasn't struggling to keep it)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #12 w/ 1 second pause (more in the tank)

plank -
3x25 seconds

cable push down - 
2x15 #14

wide grip EZ bar curl - 
2x15 w/ 60 lbs

Awesome session. Benching felt really strong today.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
5x3 w/ 305 lbs (fast, smooth, in the groove, a lot more in the the tank)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 170 lbs 

RDL -
3x5 w/ 335 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x7

Awesome session. Everything felt strong today, body felt great.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2018)

bench press -
6x8 w/ 205 lbs (felt really solid, and at least a couple reps left in the tank each set, no grinders)

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 125 lbs (solid, last set was tough)

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +45 lbs

t-bar row - 
4x12 w/ 165 lbs *PR*

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x16 #17 *PR*

cable curl - 
2x15 #11

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2018)

^the deadlift session on 8/10/2018 was done at 445 lbs, not 455 as it was logged. but it was still a beltless volume PR at 445.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, no belt)
5x3 w/ 455 lbs (smooth, in the groove, not psyching up much at all, more in the tank. Really solid. Back felt great. This was a weight and volume PR for belt-less deadlifting.)

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
3x8 w/ 265 lbs (smooth, in the groove, a lot left in the tank)

RDL - 
2x10 w/ 315 lbs *PR* (tough, but more in the tank)

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Lower back felt great and still does.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2018)

Today -

warm up

5x2 w/ 255 lbs (solid, smooth, in the groove, moved fast for the weight, felt notably easier than last week. more in the tank. focused on *tight lats, lower the bar low on the chest, and exploding leg drive once I touch my chest. lats, lower, leg drive*)

overhead press - 
3x6 w/ 150 lbs (getting tougher, but more in the tank. only stay at 3x6 for one more week)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 135 lbs (no straps)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #13 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction (*used yellow flat strap handle, I like it better than the rope handle* I feel like I can focus on my back more and less on my grip and wrists)

plank - 
3x30 seconds

cable push down -
2x15 #15 (more in the tank)

wide grip EZ bar curl - 
2x15 w/ 65 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility 

Awesome session. I felt great on everything today.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt 5tch notch)
5x3 w/ 315 lbs (fast, smooth, in the groove, more in the tank. continue to focus on *tight upper back when setting up, maintaining tight upper back on way down, and bracing hard in the hole, anticipating the ascent*)

belt squat -
3x12 w/ 180 lbs (felt great, more in the tank)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 345 lbs (solid)

roll outs from knees - 
3x8 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
4x8 w/ 215 lbs
1x7 w/ 215 lbs (failed so close to finishing 8th rep, about 3/4 of the way up. It would not budge. If I had focused more on technique and psyched up more before all the preceding sets, I think I would have had it. I was a bit too lackadaisical in the first few sets, which meant the reps were slower...more time under tension...and more accumulated fatigue by the last set. Ah well. Today was a volume PR at 215 lbs.* Continue to focus on lowering low on chest, light lats on descent, and leg drive exploding once I touch the chest, and next week do 4x7 at 225 lbs*)

OHP -
2x10 w/ 135 lbs
1x8 w/ 135 lbs (just had nothing more, but all reps were solid, first time I've multiple sets of 10 with 135, and a volume PR at that weight, which is all very good considering I did intense benching beforehand. *Next week, do 2x10 w/ 140 lbs*)

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +50 lbs
1x4 +50 lbs (nothing left. *do 3x4 +55 next week)
*

t-bar row - 
3x12 w/ 175 lbs *PR* (*stick with 3 sets for rest of phase*

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x12 #18 *PR*

cable curl -
2x15 #12

Despite failing the latter reps on the last set most of my main lifts today, I felt strong. I've been doing higher reps than I am used to, and I wasn't able to anticipate how I needed to adjust as the weeks progressed. Overall I still feel like I am progressing well, strength is where it should be, and I will reduce volume on upper days from here on out.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2018)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG, chalk)
5x3 w/ 465 lbs (solid, a bit forward on some reps, but overall speed was good, volume PR with 465 lbs. last 2 sets were the best. *continue with 4x3*)

back squat - (belt 5tch notch)
3x8 w/ 275 lbs (tough, but doable, *add knee sleeves from here on out*)

RDL - 
2x10 w/ 325 lbs *PR* (straps, felt easier than last week. *continue with 2x9 for next 2 weeks*)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
3x2 w/ 255 lbs (accidentally didn't go up to my weight which was 260, was pissed, but powered through)
5x2 w/ 260 lbs (thankfully was able to complete all my sets I originally planned. Last set was the best set. *I need to get really mentally focused and psyched up when benching the rest of this phase*

OHP - 
3x6 w/ 155 lbs (tough, but well in the groove. volume PR with 155 lbs. *Do 3x4 next week*)

unilateral DB row - (no straps)
3x10 each side w/ 140 lbs (grip was tough at the end, start using straps next week)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #14 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x35 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x15 #16 *(do sets of 12 next week)*


wide grip EZ bar curl - 
2x15 w/ 70 lbs

Awesome session, but very tough.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 325 lbs (solid, 4th set was the best, tougher than expected, a bit out of the groove today and wasn't getting mentally into these, but more in the tank)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 190 lbs (solid, but getting tough, more in the tank)

RDL -
3x5 w/ 355 lbs (felt super solid today)

roll outs from knees - 
3x9 BW

Awesome session. Moved relatively quickly through today's workout.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
2x8 w/ 225 lbs 
2x7 w/ 225 lbs (wanted 3 sets of 8, didn't manage it. could have had third set be 8 reps, but didn't focus enough on leg drive. *do 3x7 at 230 next week.*

OHP -
2x10 w/ 140 lbs (tough. *do 2x9 with 145 next week*

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +55 lbs 

t-bar row - 
3x12 w/ 185 lbs *PR* (do 3x10 w/ 195 next week)

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x12 #19 *PR*

cable curl - 
2x15 #13

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2018)

9/3/2018 - 

warm up

deadlift - 
4x3 w/ 475 lbs (tough, but did them, didn't feel that psyched up)

back squat - 
2x8 w/ 285 lbs (belt 5th notch and knee sleeves. in the groove, smooth, a good amount left in the tank actually)

RDL - 
2x9 w/ 335 lbs *PR*

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 265 lbs (volume PR with 265 lbs. last set was the best, followed by set 2, the 2nd rep on the rest of the sets I had a sticking point that I felt occured because I didn't get the bar moving closer towards my head about halfway up, I felt I left the bar too far towards my feet. *Continue with same setsXreps next week and focus on creating and maintaining tight shoulder packing. If I get focused enough and lock into the technique I know I can do it*

OHP - 
3x4 w/ 160 lbs (volume PR with 160. *continue with 3x4 next week*)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 145 lbs (no straps 1st set, straps sets 2 and 3) *PR*

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #15 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction

plank - 
3x40 seconds

cable pushdown -
2x12 #17 *PR*

wide grip EZ bar curl - 
2x15 w/ 75 lbs

Awesome session. I am having some confidence and technique issues on the bench and I really need to focus hard on future bench sessions.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat -
5x3 w/ 335 lbs (big volume PR on these. most reps in the groove and smooth, and no more difficult than last week (they actually may have felt easier). 1 rep I fell out of the groove and dumped into my back. *do at least 3x3 next week)*

belt squat - 
2x12 w/ 200 lbs *PR* (really tough, but *maintain 2x12 next week)*

RDL -
3x5 w/ 365 lbs (solid, maintain *2x5 next week*)

roll outs from knees - 
3x10 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2018)

8/9/2018

warm up

bench press - 
3x7 w/ 230 lbs *PR* (solid, in the groove, psyched up and mentally focused, benching felt the best so far this phase. *Continue to focus on tight upper back and leg drive.*

OHP - 
1x9 w/ 145 lbs *PR*
1x8 w/ 145 lbs (failed 9th rep, think I would have had it with more focus and better technique)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +60 lbs (solid)

t-bar row - 
3x8 w/ 195 lbs (solid, more in the tank)

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x10 #20 *PR*

cable curl - 
2x12 #14

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch)
3x2 w/ 485 lbs
1x4 w/ 485 lbs *PR* (tough, nothing left in the thank after last rep. Wasn't as psyched up for this set as much as I wish I was. Volume PR as well as 4RM. Happy about hitting 4RM after 3 working sets with same weight. Was letting weight pull me a bit forward when breaking off of floor. *focus on staying behind bar and pull bar INTO ME  off the floor, and do 3x2 for the next 2 weeks *)

squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
2x8 w/ 295 lbs (tough, but *maintain 2x8 next week*)

RDL - 
2x9 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (tough! pulled my left teres major a bit.* 2x7 next week*)

t-spine mobility
hip mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Happy to hit a deadlift PR. Back feels great.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
4x2 w/ 270 lbs (volume PR with 270. overall solid, 2nd rep of the 3rd set tipped towards my face when pressing off the chest, which made the bar stop until I got it back towards my feet. last set was the best technique wise, smooth reps. *The absolute most important cues for me right now are 1 touch low enough on the chest and keep bar low enough when I press off the chest and 2 maintain tight arch/push chest out for entirety of movement, especially when the bar touches and gets pushed off the chest). 3x2 next week.*

OHP - 
2x4 w/ 165 lbs (tough last reps, but wasn't psyched up as much as I should have been. *maintain 2x4 next week*)


unilateral DB row - 
2x9 each side w/ 150 lbs *PR* (straps)

high cable facepull - 
2x10 #16 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction *PR*

plank - 
2x45 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x10 #18 *PR*

wide grip EZ bar curl - 
2x12 w/ 80 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2018)

Yesterday - 

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (sets 1 and 3 were really smooth and in the groove. Set 2 I got a little off centered in the frontal plane, leaning to far on one leg or the other. *do 3-5x2 next week)*

belt squat - 
2x12 w/ 210 lbs *PR* (really solid, *do 2-3x10 next week*)

RDL -
2x5 w/ 375 lbs *PR* (most weight I've ever done on the RDL, and they felt super good)

roll outs from knees - 
3x11 BW

Awesome session. Slept very little last night, but still felt excellent during training.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x7 w/ 235 lbs *PR* (solid technique and a bit more in the tank on sets 2 and 3, but first set I didn't set up properly and psyche up enough, so it was really tough.)

OHP -
1x9 w/ 150 lbs *PR* (solid, might have been 1 more in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +65 lbs

tbar row - 
3x8 w/ 205 lbs *PR*

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x14 #18 *PR*

cable curl - 
2x12 #15

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - 
3x2 w/ 495 lbs
1x4 w/ 495 lbs *PR* (really psyched that I got this PR set for 2 reasons: I did it with great technique and I did it after already hitting a volume PR with 495 lbs)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves 1st set)
2x7 w/ 305 lbs (wanted 2x8, and totally could have had it. First set I felt a really specific stinging/burning sensation in a "line" in my mid left abs, so I cut the set short. 2nd set I forgot to put on my knee sleeves, which made the set harder so I had nothing left after 7.)

RDL - 
1x7 w/ 355 lbs *PR* (just did one set, was toast after PRing in the deadlift and doing a RPE 10 on 2nd set of squats)

Awesome session. Deadlift technique was good today, and deadlifts were hard.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
warm up in singles 205, 225, 245, 265, 275, 285 to test the waters. Didn't feel confident in a 1RM attempt. Considering how tough my last 1RM was, and that I have a left shoulder issue that is recovering well, I decided not to risk anything)
2x2 w/ 275 lbs (good stuff smooth reps on first set, 2nd rep on last set was a grinder, but overall good technique, but felt a bit out of groove when pressing off the chest. volume PR with 275 lbs. I may go for a 2RM attempt by the end of this phase. I think I could get it if I warm up in a really focused way. *Can either attempt new 2RM or 4RM next heavy bench session*) 

OHP - 
1x4 w/ 170 lbs *PR*
1x3 w/ 170 lbs (failed 4th rep)

unilateral DB row - (straps)
2x10 each side w/ 150 lbs *PR* (solid)

high cable facepull - 
2x10 #17 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction (solid) *PR*

plank - 
2x50 seconds

cable pushdown - 
1x10 #19 *PR* (tough!)
1x20 #20 

wide grip EZ bar curl - 
2x12 w/ 85 lbs

Awesome session. Not really disappointed in the benching. I really would have liked another set of 2, but I didn't want to risk a shoulder issue. I think 3x2 would have been more attainable if I didn't go up to 285 in my warm ups. Still, got a volume PR with 275 which is nice. I thought my ass was coming up on some bench reps today, but I took a video and saw that it was fine, which is good to know.

*Next phase in I need to focus on my technique pressing off the chest. Pause benching is a good idea. Also want to work on chest hypertrophy.*


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
3x2 w/ 355 lbs *PR* (solid 1st and 3rd set, 2nd set got too much pressure on back of foot, fell out of groove about. 3rd set I had good forefoot pressure and it was my best set, smooth reps. Wasn't getting that psyched for these sets). 

belt squat - 
2x10 w/ 220 lbs *PR* (tough, but more in the tank)

RDL - (straps)
2x6 w/ 375 lbs *PR* (really solid)

roll outs from knees - 
2x12

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x6 w/ 240 lbs *PR* (really solid, felt focused and naturally psyched up, more in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
1x3 +80 lbs *PR* (super solid strict reps, great technique, might have had another in me)

t-bar row - 
3x8 w/ 215 lbs *PR*

OHEE stiff handle - 2x15 #18 *PR*

cable curl -
2x12 #16 *PR*

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch)
3x2 w/ 505 lbs *PR* (solid, in the groove)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
2x8 w/ 315 lbs (really in the groove. Best cue for me to focus on is *tight upper back and keep pressure on big toe for entire lift*. that cue helped me to maintain total body tension very well and use my quad. This might be the best cue I've ever used.)

RDL - 
2x10 w/ 320 lbs *PR* 

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2018)

Yesterday -

warm up

bench press - 
warmed up to do some moderately heavy benching PR, but I felt unfocused, weak, and my technique was off. 

OHP - 
3x2 w/ 175 lbs *PR* (slow, but in the groove, and confident reps, very solid ROM)

bench press - 
2x13 w/ 195 lbs *PR* (snappy, in the groove reps)

unilateral DB row - (no straps 1st set, straps 2nd set)
2x11 each side w/ 140 lbs *PR*

high cable facepull - 
2x10 #18 w/ 1 second pause at full retraction *PR*

Good stuff! OHP felt great. It felt good doing them "near" fresh, even though I did a heavy bench set before it. I often deal with light-headedness on OHP, but I think that's because I always do it after benching. I didn't get light headed today on them, and they felt stronger overall.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (belt + knee sleeves)
warm up to 365 lbs x1 (which felt excellent), but on a 5 lb 1RM PR attempt of 410, I just wasn't focused, and I fell out of the groove coming out of the hole, losing pressure on my big toe and quads. I maybe could have grinded it out if I was more mentally fired up, but I let it drop down to the safety bars. First time failing a squat since I started doing back squats again. I really think it was a technique issue, but I didn't have it in me to attempt another PR.
3x5 w/ 325 lbs *PR* (solid)

belt squat - 
2x10 w/ 235 lbs *PR* (brutal)

weighted chin up - 
1x1 + 100 lbs *PR* (1/2 bodyweight weighted chin up at 200 lbs! bench mark lift)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 11, 2018)

First session back after 6 days off. Focusing on hypertrophy this phase. 

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press -
5x2 w/ 195 lbs (2 count)

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 195 lbs (a lot left in the tank)

HS chest press - 
2x15 w/ x2 45 lbs

weighted chin up -
3x5 +35 lb

neutral grip low cable row - 
3x15 #120 (maybe too light)

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x20 #120

single arm preacher curl - 
2x15 each side #40 (progress by 5 each week)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 12, 2018)

Great log!



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 w/ 405 lbs (beltless, more in the tank. Was letting pull me too far forward, wasn't a huge error, but something to tighten up. Last set was the easiest. I believe this is a volume PR for beltless work)

back squat - 
3x10 w/ 225 lbs (went well, more in the tank. strength was fine, but higher reps had me breathing and feeling a bit nauseous afterwards)

RDL - 
2x10 w/ 295 lbs (solid, moved fast, but breathing hard and a bit nauseous)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 235 lbs (started using stiff SBD wrist wraps, they seem to make a notable different in my pressing groove, helping keep my wrists in line with my forearm. I feel like I can direct more force vertically into the bar, which is awesome. More in the the tank. *Focus on keeping a lot of tension in whole body on desent, it really helps with positioning and power off chest. Progress by 5 lbs this phase*.

DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 65 lbs (a ton left in the tank, really snappy first time doing these in a few months. they felt good.)

unilateral DB row - 
3x12 each side w/ 115 lbs (no straps)

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #100

cable pushdown - 
2x20 #100

cable curl -
2x20 #70

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2018)

^also did planks 3x10 seconds


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 295 lbs (belt, felt super solid in the groove, smooth fast reps, a lot left in the tank. *keep pressure on big toe, get knees forward out of hole*

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 100 lbs (solid, a lot left in the tank)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 325 lbs (solid snappy reps)

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

Awesome session. Focused, tempered, controlled.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (2 count)
5x2 w/ 205 lbs (solid)
5x5 w/ 205 lbs (more in the tank) (goal is to work up in pause bench and 5x5 regular bench till 225, then reassess. *focus on feet planted tightly and tight on the way down and at chest*)

HS chest press - 
2x15 w/ x2 50 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +40 lbs

neutral grip low cable row - 
3x15 #130

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x20 #130

single arm preacher curl cable - 
2x15 each side #45 (*progress by 5 lbs each week*


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2018)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, mixed grip)
5x5 w/ 415 lbs (best that beltless 415 has ever felt. technique was on today, as well as mental game. really solid, a lot left in the tank)

back squat - (beltless)
3x10 w/ 235 lbs (more in the tank, but these 10 rep sets are killer)

RDL -
2x10 w/ 305 lbs (straps)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Was having fun. Back feels great.


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2018)

10/24/2018

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 240 lbs (1st set felt way harder than it should have, and then sets got noticeably easier. I've been having a hard time getting mentally and physically primed before each set...it makes such a different in the difficulty of the sets. I also have this right shoulder issue popping up, feels like a sharp infraspinatus pain. I think it is related to the awkward unracking/racking on the shitty bench I currently use.)

DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 70 lbs (felt easier than last week, super light, plenty left in the tank)

unilateral DB row - 
2x12 each with 120 lbs (no straps)

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #110

plank - 
3x15 seconds

cable pushdown -
2x20 #110

cable curl - 
2x20 #80

Started tough with rough 1st set of benching and shoulder issues, but everything else went well.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2018)

10/26/2018 - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
5x3 w/ 305 lbs (in the groove, snappy, felt pretty fresh after all sets, a lot more in the tank)

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 110 lbs (more in the tank)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 335 lbs (snappy, a lot left in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
3x6 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (2 count)
5x2 w/ 215 lbs (focused on holding pause a bit longer than I have been, and these felt stronger than last week. Less right shoulder pain (realized that pain is an infraspinatus trigger point causing some referred pain in my neck and lateral shoulder, just a localized issue. I worked on the point leaning into rounded surfaces, and it definitely helped manage the issue)

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 215 lbs (solid, more in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +45 lbs

neutral grip cable row - 
3x15 #140

OHEE cable - 
2x20 #140

single arm cable preacher curl - 
2x15 #50

Awesome session. Bench is feeling stronger.


----------



## fufu (Oct 30, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, no belt)
5x5 w/ 425 lbs (fast, snappy, more in the tank)

back squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves)
3x10 w/ 245 lbs 

RDL - 
2x10 w/ 315 lbs (straps)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. No one set was that difficult, but fatigue builds up from all the sets. One more week staying at the same set & rep scheme + beltless. Will re-assess what to do moving onto week 5. Been in a calorie surplus for past 4 weeks or so. I can feel it (stronger).


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x3 w/ 245 lbs (solid, better than last week, still feeling heavier than I would like. no grinders). 

DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x12 each side w/ 125 lbs (straps on sets 2 and 3 because using adjustable DB handle that is harder to hold)

high cable facepull -
3x15 #120 (no pause0

plank - 
3x20 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x20 #120

cable curl - 
2x20 #90

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Solid.


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt, knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 315 lbs (in the groove, fast, a lot left in the tank)

belt squat - 
3x15 #120 *PR*

RDL -
3x5 w/ 345 lbs (straps)

roll outs from knees - 
3x7 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 3, 2018)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


Killing it man



THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> Killing it man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dude!


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - 
5x2 w/ 225 lbs (a lot left in the tank. no right infraspinatus pain at all. felt really solid...almost like this was the strongest week yet, despite me being in week 4. *focus on tight arch + tight hip extension with super active glutes on unrack*)

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 225 lbs (more in the tank)

HS chest press -
2x15 w/ x2 60 lbs (forgot to log that I did these last week at x2 55)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +50 lbs (last set I had nothing left after last rep. I can feel these suffering because of all the volume I do before hand. *switch to sets of 4*)

neutral grip low cable row - 
3x15 #150

OHEE stiff handle -
2x20 #150

single arm cable preacher curl - 
2x15 each side #55

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, no belt)
5x5 w/ 435 lb (in the groove, comfortable reps, more in the tank. *consider putting belt on and/or reducing volume*)

back squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves)
3x10 w/ 255 lbs (tough, fatigued from deadlifts. *put on belt from here on out*)

RDL - (straps)
2x10 w/ 325 lbs *PR*(tough, but felt same as last week. didn't even realize this was a PR until I just checked)

Awesome session. Focused, but didn't get really psyched up. *I NEED to reduce the intensity and/or volume. Whether it's putting on a belt, or cutting back on sets.* Today was solid, but I don't want to drain myself by maintaining high volume as the intensity increases.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
2x3 w/ 250 lbs (a bit slow getting started, but then reps were a lot faster when I was able to get mentally prepped and get tighter overall)
1x4 w/ 250 lbs (matched current 4RM)
2x3 / 250 lbs (*If I could do 2-3 sets of 4 next week, that would be fucking awesome. I will need to be mentally and physically prepped and get super tight for the sets, but I think it is possible*)

DB bench press s- 
2x12 w/ x2 80 lbs (solid, more in the tank)

unilateral DB row - (straps)
3x12 each side w/ 130 lbs (solid, a lot more in the tank)

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #130

plank - 
3x25 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x20 #130

cable curl - 
2x20 #100

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 325 lbs (lightest 325 has ever felt, a lot more in the tank. depth was super solid today, in the groove)

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 130 lbs *PR* (felt the same as last week, or maybe a little lighter. a lot left in the tank.)

RDL - (straps)
3x5 w/ 355 lbs (solid)

roll outs from knees - 
3x8 BW

Awesome session today. Mentally and physically primed without too much psyching up. Had fun, worked through my sets very efficiently.


----------



## fufu (Nov 13, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - 
3x2 w/ 235 lbs (solid, more in the tank. *bump up 10 lbs next week, do 3x2 again*)

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 235 lbs (*focusing on not letting wrist over extend on bottom of lift *is really helpful, I realized.)

HS chest press - 
2x15 w/ x2 65 lbs

weighted chin-up
3x4 +55 lbs

neutral grip low cable row - 
3x15 #160

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x20 #160

single arm preacher curl -
2x15 each side #60 

Awesome session. Bench feels good, no shoulder pain.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 13, 2018)

fufu said:


> Today -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


Nice blast man


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, chalk, MG)
5x5 w/ 445 lbs (first week this phase with the belt on. in the groove, mentally focused without much psyching up, fast reps, a lot left in the tank. pretty sure this is a volume PR at 445. body felt really fresh afterwards. I felt like I didn't exert myself that much. Belt makes a big difference. )

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
3x10 w/ 265 lbs (first week this phase with the belt on. really solid. forgot to put on belt on 2nd set. more in the tank.)

RDL - (straps)
2x10 w/ 335 lbs *PR* (tough, but some more in the tank)

Awesome session. Had a headache and felt tired before leaving, but had a fantastic session regardless. It's funny how the way you feel pre-workout often has no effect on the workout itself.


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x3 w/ 255 lbs 
2x4 w/ 255 lbs *PR* (these felt in the groove and strong today, not much grinding at all. These felt about the same challenge as 235 6 weeks ago. Funny how that happens. I haven't hit a bench PR under a 5RM in a while. There was some more in the tank today, so feeling good!)

DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 85 lbs 

unilateral DB row - 
3x12 each side w/ 135 lbs *PR* (straps) 

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #140

plank - 
3x30 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x20 #140 (switch to sets of 15 next week)

cable curl - 
2x20 #110 (switch to sets of 15 next week)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility 

Awesome session. The training + eating is paying off, feeling strong and left the session feeling good.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 335 lbs (overall well in the groove, smooth reps, no grinders, a lot left in the tank)

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 140 lbs *PR* (a lot left in the tank)

RDL - (straps)
3x5 w/ 365 lbs (tough, but a good amount left in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
3x9 BW

Awesome session. Felt strong and focused without psyching up that much. I am feeling the calorie surplus! Strength is feeling great.


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2018)

Yesterday -

warm up

pause bench press (2 second) - 
1x1 245 lbs
3x2 245 lbs *PR* for pause bench (*DISCONTINUE PAUSE BENCH FOR REST OF PHASE)*

bench press - 
4x5 w/ 245 lbs (volume PR with 245) (*next week progress by 5 lbs and go for 5x5)*

HS chest press -
2x15 w/ x2 70 lbs *(DISCONTINUE THESE FOR REST OF PHASE)*

weighted chin up - 
2x4 +60 lbs (*do 3x3 next week)*

neutral grip cable row - 
3x15 #170

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x20 #170 *PR*

single arm cable preacher curl - 
2x12 each side #65

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobilitly

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch)
4x5 w/ 455 lbs (solid, in the groove. Not a lot of psyching up. I think there was 1 rep where the bar got a little out in front of me, but due to mostly not focusing enough on my lats when fatigued. Definitely could have done a 5th set, but wanted to conserve some energy for the rest of the workout. No grinders. Volume PR with 455)

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
3x10 w/ 275 lbs (tougher than expected. *Put on knee sleeves next week*)

RDL - (straps)
1x10 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (I was trashed from deadlifts and squats, so only did 1 set. I didn't want to risk tweaking something by attempting a second set)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2018)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x3 w/ 260 lbs
1x4 w/ 260 lbs *PR* (confident I had another left in the tank. It's amazing how much psyching up can help, because most of the the previous triples had a tough last rep. Feels good to set a bench PR. They've been harder to come by in the past several months. Felt great to hit a PR after several sets.)

DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 90 lbs (solid, some more in the tank on last set)

unilateral DB row - 
2x12 w/ x2 140 lbs *PR* (destroyed my lats, and really fatigued me)

high cable facepull - *PR*
3x15 #150

plank - 
3x35 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x15 #150 *PR*

cable curl - 
2x15 #120

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 345 lbs (volume PR, some more in the tank on every set, and wasn't getting that psyched up. *progress by 10 lbs for next week, stick to sets of 3*)

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 150 lbs *PR* (*progress by 10 lbs, stick to sets of 15*)

RDL - (straps)
3x5 w/ 375 lbs (volume PR, some more in the tank. *progress by 10 lbs next week, stick to sets of 5*)

roll outs from knees - 
3x10 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2018)

11/30/2018

warm up

bench press - 
4x5 w/ 250 lbs *PR* (feels good to hit a new 5 rep PR for multiple sets)

weighted chin-up - 
3x3 +65 lbs

neutral grip cable row - 
3x15 #180

Time was tight, so I cut out some stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2018)

12/3/2018

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, chalk, MG)
3x6 w/ 465 lbs *PR* (more in the tank)

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt)
2x10 w/ 285 lbs (more in the tank)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 355 lbs *PR* (nothing left in tank, at least not after several sets of squats and PR deadlifts)

Awesome session. Deadlifts felt great.


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 5, 2018)

fufu said:


> 12/3/2018
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


Good shit


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2018)

Yesterday -

bench press - 
4x3 w/ 265 lb
1x4 w/ 265 lbs *PR*

DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 95 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
2x11 each side w/ 145 lbs *PR*

high cable facepull - 
3x15 #16 *PR*

plank - 
3x40 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x15 #16 *PR*

cable curl - 
2x15 #13

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x3 w/ 355 lbs *PR* (in the groove, more in the tank)

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 160 lbs *PR* (more in the tank)

RDL - 
2x5 385 lbs *PR* (5 rep PR + most weight I've ever done on these)

roll outs from knees -
3x11 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press -
3x6 w/ 245 lbs *PR* (last set was the best set. I've been finding start kind of slow on the bench and need to dedicate a good amount of time to warming up.)

weighted chin up - 
3x2 +70 lbs (tough, but I think I can manage another week of adding 5 lbs)

neutral grip low cable row - 
4x15 #190

OHEE stiff handle -
2x15 #180

single arm preacher curl -
2x10 each side #70

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2018)

12/11/2018

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG, chalk)
1x1 555 lbs *PR* (went up really easily for a 1RM, went up way faster than 545 about 6 months ago. very happy with the lift)
2x6 w/ 475 lbs *PR* (tough)

squat - (belt 5th notch, SBD knee sleeves [not sure if I like these better than my elitefts knee sleeves)
2x10 w/ 295 lbs (tough)

RDL - (straps)
2x11 w/ 315 lbs *PR* (tough)

Awesome session. So happy to have that deadlift PR. I did not feel mentally focused to go for the PR, but once I loaded the bar and seriously committed to the lift beforehand, I was able to really turn it on mentally and I had one of my best 1RM attempts ever.)


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x1,2 w/ 270 lbs
1x3 w/ 270 lbs *PR*

DB bench press - 
2x10 w/ x2 100 lbs 

unilateral DB row - (straps)
2x11 w/ 150 lbs *PR*

high cable facepull - 
2x15 #17 *PR*

cable pushdown - 
1x15 #17 *PR*
1x10 #17

cable curl - 
1x15 #14
1x10 #14

plank - 
3x45 seconds

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Body is tired. Got the bench PR, which took a lot of warm ups and getting mentally prepped. Very happy about that.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2018)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
5x2 w/ 365 lbs *PR* (overall, pretty good. On 1 rep (2nd of a set), I rocked back on my heels and got out of the groove, and I had to grind for a bit until I got back on even foot pressure and could get my quads back into it)

belt squat -
3x15 w/ 170 lbs *PR*

RDL - (straps)
2x6 w/ 385 lbs *PR* (really solid)

roll outs from knees - 
3x12 

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2018)

Yesterday -

warm up

weighted chin up - 
1x2 +85 lbs *PR* (BW of 205 lbs)

bench press - 
3x12 w/ 205 lbs *PR*

low cable neutral grip row - 
4x15 #200

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x15 #190 *PR*

single arm cable curl - 
2x10 each side #80


Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2018)

12/19/2018

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, mixed grip, chalk)
1x1 405, 425, 455, 475, 495
2x2 515 lbs *PR* (tweaked right sacral/lower back, felt the muscle spasm tighten up in a small specific spot when breaking the weight from the floor. This is happened before. Was only going to do 1 more set of deadlifts, so I made the mature decision and stopped there. Still PR-ed, which is great.)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
2x10 w/ 305 lbs *PR* (really tough...but still had a bit more in the tank)

RDL - 
2x12 w/ 295 lbs *PR*

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2018)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
2x10 w/ 225 lbs *PR* (still a bit more in the tank, feels good to finally hit sets of 10 with 225)

DB bench press - 
1x16 w/ x2 80 lbs *PR*
1x15 w/ x2 80 lbs

unilateral DB row - (straps)
2x14 each side w/ 120 lbs *PR*

high cable facepull - 
2x10 w/ #180 

cable pushdown - 
2x10 #180 

cable curl - 
2x10 #150

plank - 
2x50 seconds

Awesome session. Last session of this training block. Taking a week off.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2018)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
6x2 w/ 305 lbs (really solid, smooth, fast, in the groove, a lot left in the tank)

leg press -
4x12 w/ x2 135 lbs

RDL - (straps)
3x5 w/ 335 lbs (smooth, more in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

Awesome session. Moved through it relatively quickly with shorter RI's than normal, strength felt great anyway.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2019)

Shit, just realized I never logged my previous 2 workouts before the last squat workout.

*12/28:*

deadlift - (no belt)
Deadlift -
5x3 w/ 435 lbs 

Back squat - (no belt)
3x10 235 lbs 

RDL - (straps)
2x12 265 lbs

*12/30*

Bench press - 
6x2 w/ 245 lbs 

DB bench press - 
3x15 w/ x2 65 lbs 

Unilateral DB row - (no straps)
3x10 each side w/ 120 lbs

High cable facepull - 
3x12 w/ #110 

Cable pushdown - 
2x22 #100

Cable curl - 
2x22 #70


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press -  (2 second pause)
5x2 w/ 205 lbs (fast, really smooth, *progress by 10 lbs*)

bench press -
5x6 w/ 205 lbs (fast, snappy, *progress by 10 lbs*)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +45 lbs

neutral grip low cable row - 
4x15 #150

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x22 w/ #130

single arm cable preacher curl -
2x20 each side #30

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2019)

1/5/2019

deadlift - (no belt)
5x3 w/ 445 lbs (really solid, fast, snappy, in the groove, a lot left in the tank, felt better than the previous week)

back squat - 
3x10 w/ 245 lbs (tough, but very doable, more in the tank)

RDL - (straps)
2x12 w/ 275 lbs

Awesome session. Was tired, but it went really well.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2019)

1/7/2019

bench press - 
6x2 w/ 250 lbs (solid, smooth, in the groove, a lot left in the tank)

DB bench press - 
3x15 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - (no straps)
3x10 each side 125 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #120

plank - 
3x20 seconds

cable push down - 
2x22 #110

cable curl - 
2x22 #80

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Had a super stressful few days with poor sleep leading up to this, but still had a great session. Very grateful for that.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
6x2 w/ 315 lb (in the groove, smooth, fast, a lot left in the tank, best that 315 has felt without knee sleeves (I use knee sleeves when lifting 315+ usually))

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 160 lbs 

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 345 (felt light, strong)

roll outs from knees - 
3x6 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2019)

Yesterday - 

warm up

pause bench press - (2 second)
5x2 w/ 215 lbs (really fast, in the groove)

bench press -
5x6 w/ 215 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +50 lbs

neutral grip low cable row - 
4x15 #160

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x22 #140

dumb bell preacher curl -
1x15 each w/ 25 lbs
1x15 each w/ 30 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jan 15, 2019)

1/12/2019

deadlift - (no belt)
5x3 w/ 455 lbs (solid, more in the tank)

back squat - (no belt)
3x10 w/ 255 lbs (solid, a good amount left in the tank)

RDL - (straps)
2x12 w/ 285 lbs 

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2019)

1/15/2019

bench press -
6x2 w/ 255 lbs (in the groove, smooth, fast)

DB bench press - 
3x15 w/ x2 75 lbs (more in the tank)

unilateral DB row - (no straps)
3x10 each side w/ 130 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #130

plank - 
3x25 seconds

cable push down - 
2x22 #120

cable curl -
2x22 #90

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt)
6x2 w/ 325 lbs (in the groove, fast, a lot left in the tank)

belt squat - 
3x12 w/ 170 lbs (doing a free belt squat is a lot harder than the cable or lever based machine, *progress to 175 next week*)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 355 lbs 

roll out from knees - 
3x7 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (2 second pause)
5x2 w/ 225 lbs (smooth, fast) 

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 225 lbs (more in the tank)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +55 lbs 

neutral grip low cable row - 
4x15 #170

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x22 #150

single arm preacher cable curl - 
2x20 each side #35

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (MG, beltless)
5x3 w/ 465 lb (most weight done beltless, so already a beltless volume PR. Had a bit of trouble getting mentally in it today. But most reps were smooth and in the groove. Had a few where the bar got a little forward on me, so knees traveled forward and quads got more into it. A little grip issue on last rep. Almost all grip issues I have during deadlifting is purely out of not focusing on gripping the bar hard enough, and not due to lack of strength. *Start wearing belt next week*.)

back squat - (beltless)
3x10 w/ 265 lbs (really tough! volume PR for beltless work at 265. Last week at 255 with same setsxreps, it was relatively easy, but today was brutal. Still, good technique. *Start wearing belt next session*)

RDL - (straps)
2x12 w/ 295 lbs (easier than expected. a good amount left in the tank. matched current PR for 12 reps.)

Tough session, but awesome session. I wasn't feeling that excited to train today, but I was able to get my mind focused enough to hit my numbers.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
6x2 w/ 260 lbs (smooth, almost all reps well in the groove, wasn't getting that psyched up, more in the tank)

DB bench press - 
3x15 w/ x2 80 lbs (last set was the easiest, it felt like there was a lot left in the tank)

unilateral DB row - (straps)
3x10 each side w/ 135 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #140

plank - 
3x30 seconds

cable push down - 
2x22 #130

cable curl - 
2x22 #100

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 26, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
6x2 w/ 335 lbs (smooth, fast, in the groove)

belt squat - 
2x20 w/ 125 lbs *PR* (progress by 5 lbs next week)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 365 lbs

roll out from knee - 
3x8 BW

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (2 second)
5x2 w/ 235 lbs (more in the tank)

bench press -
5x6 w/ 235 lbs (no grinders yet...but close to that. I wasn't getting nearly as mentally psyched up as I could)

low cable neutral grip cable row - 
5x15 #180

OHEE stiff handle -
2x22 #160

single arm preacher curl cable - 
2x20 each side #40

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Hit all my numbers well, but I was not feeling it much today. A bit lethargic, joints a little achy.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, mixed grip, chalk)
5x3 w/ 475 lbs (tougher than expected. I was having some issues getting a big breath in and bracing because I ate too soon before training. When I'd inhale deeply and brace, I'd get back indigestion, feel stomach contents push up towards my throat, so I couldn't brace like I would have liked to. Hopefully this was a one-off kind of situation. Felt the bar shift to the right on a couple reps, not sure what was going on. *Do 5x3 next week.* )

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
3x10 w/ 275 lbs (tough, *start wearing knee sleeve next week*)

RDL - (straps)
2x12 w/ 305 lbs *PR* (tough, but a bit more in the tank, *stick with sets of 12 next week*)

Tough workout overall, felt destroyed by the end. Nausea.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
3x2 w/ 265 lbs
1x5 w/ 265 lbs *PR* (got psyched up for this, definitely a 5RM, last rep was actually super in the groove, which made it smooth, but there was nothing left after that rep. No spotter or safety pins, so I'm glad I got it up)

DB bench press - 
3x15 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 140 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #150

plank - 
3x35 seconds

cable pushdown -
2x22 #140 *PR*

cable curl - 
2x22 #110 *PR*

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
5x2 w/ 345 lbs
1x4 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (smooth, in the groove, at least 2-3 left in the tank)

belt squat - 
2x20 w/ 130 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 375 lbs (tough, but technique felt really solid)

roll out from knees - 
3x9

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (2 second pause)
3x2 w/ 245 lbs (matched PR for pause benching. More in the tank. *Add 5-10 lbs next week and do 3x2.*)

bench press - 
4x6 w/ 245 lbs (volume PR with sets of 6 at this weight, pretty stoked that occurred after the pause benching. a little grindy on last reps of last 2 sets, but nothing major)

neutral grip low cable row - 
5x15 #190 (*add extra weights to stack next week*)

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x22 #170 *PR*

single arm preacher cable curl - 
2x20 each side #45

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch)
5x3 w/ 485 lbs (started rough, then got easier. Just couldn't get amped up and focused, even on warm up sets. Overall, form felt better than last week. Wasn't able to get mentally psyched up, which impacted my performance. On last set, definitely had 1-2 left in the tank without getting really psyched up.) 

squats - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
3x10 w/ 285 lbs (wow, felt great. smooth, fast, good depth, in the groove, a good amount left in the tank.)

RDL - (straps)
2x12 w/ 315 lbs *PR* (solid)

Awesome session. It was tough getting started with the deadlifts, but pulled through.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 270 lbs (mo major psyching up, volume PR with sets of 2 at this weight. smooth, in the groove, some slow reps, but they felt smooth, super confident and no sticking points.)

DB bench press - 
1x16 w/ x2 90 lbs *PR*
1x15 w/ x2 90 lbs (missed last rep bc fell out of groove (did a half rep, bobbed around out of groove in a weird way, went down, went for another rep, and nothing left). I totally could have had 16. avoidable mistake. felt myself not being focused during the set.)

unilateral DB row - (straps)
3x10 each side w/ 150 lbs 

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #160

plank - 
3x40 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x20 #150 *PR*

cable curl - 
2x20 #120 *PR*

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
4x2 w/ 355 lbs (mentally not quite there, a bit out of groove)
1x4 w/ 355 lbs *PR* (got my head in the game, good groove, more in the tank)

belt squat -
2x20 w/ 135 lbs *PR*

RDL - 
2x4 w/ 385 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x10


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (2 second pause)
3x2 w/ 250 lbs *PR* (still some more in the tank)

bench press - 
3x6 w/ 250 lbs *PR* (last rep on last 2 sets were moderate grinders, but confident, smooth, and in the groove)

neutral grip low cable row - 
5x15 #200

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x22 #180 *PR*

single arm preacher curl - 
2x20 each side #50 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch)
3x3 w/ 495 lbs (volume PR with this weight. felt really solid, in the groove, more in the tank. *maintain 3x3 and add 10 lbs next week*)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
2x10 w/ 295 lbs

RDL - 
2x11 w/ 320 lbs *PR* (more in the tank, felt easier than expected, maybe because of cutting back on deadlift sets, which I haven't done yet this phase)

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Starting to cut back on overall volume. Starting to have some left inner elbow pain during squats, new thing. It went away after warming up. It feels like something is cutting caught and is being pulled on.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x2 w/ 275 lbs
1x3 w/ 275 lbs *PR* (all benching felt super solid, in the groove, and smooth. felt surprisingly fast and comfortable with the weight today. I think that pause benching has been really helpful with having a controlled descent and power from the bottom.)

DB bench press - 
1x15 w/ x2 95 lbs *PR* (at least another rep left in the tank)
1x14 w/ x2 95 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
3x12 each side w/ 150 lbs *PR* (exhausting, but strong)

high cable facepull - 
2x12 #170

plank - 
2x45 seconds

cable push down - 
2x18 #160 *PR*

cable curl - 
2x15 #130

Awesome session. So many PRs, feeling grateful and happy about that. Weight is up to ~210-212 right now. That's definitely been helping with strength.


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
4x2 w/ 365 lbs
1x3 w/ 365 lbs *PR* (felt good today overall, not a lot of psyching up, and most sets were in the rep. No reps that felt like a struggle, they felt confident.)

RDL - (straps)
2x4 w/ 395 lbs *PR* (tough, but in the groove. switched these before belt squats to made sure I had enough juice to go for the PR sets)

belt squat - 
2x20 w/ 140 lbs *PR* (my quads get so stiff if I do a non quad exercise between squats and belt squats, painful)

roll outs from knees - 
3x11 BW

Awesome session. Had fun.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - 
3x2 w/ 255 lbs *PR* (solid, smooth, confident, but tough)

bench press - 
2x6 w/ 255 lbs *PR* (2nd set better than 1st speed wise, probably had a third in me, but played it conservative today)

neutral grip low cable row - 
4x15 #210

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x16 #190 *PR*

preacher cable curl - 
2x20 each side #55 

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2019)

deadlift - (belt 5th notch)
2x3 w/ 505 lbs *PR*

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
2x10 w/ 305 lbs

RDL - 
1x11 w/ 325 lbs *PR*


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2019)

bench press - 
4x2 w/ 280 lbs
1x3 w/ 280 lbs *PR* (very in the groove, felt surprisingly easy, perhaps because I was using a competition bench with a high quality bar (not bent to shit))

unilateral DB row - 
2x15 each side w/ 130 lbs *PR*

facepull - 
2x12

plank - 
2x50 seconds

pushdown - 
2x10

cable curl - 
3x10


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2019)

Yesterday - 

back squat - 
5x2 w/ 375 lbs *PR* (not mentally in it, but good stuff)

RDL - 
2x5 w/ 395 lbs *PR* (felt great)

roll outs from knees -
3x12 BW

Great stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x11 w/ 225 lbs *PR* (used a crappy bench too low to floor, slippery material, out of groove on some reps, wasn't as psyched up as I could be, but still had a bit left in the tank, which felt great)

seated cable row - 
3x10 heavy weight (different standard to usual cable stacks I use, hard to say what it was)

OHEE - 
2x12 max stack (whatever that was, but it was hard)

single arm preacher curl - 
3x10 heavy

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Got the job done. Felt a bit out of it mentally, but was able to focus on the sets pretty well. Different gym (as the OTHER different gym I am using right now was closed)


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1 565 lbs *PR* (smooth, fast, locked it out fast, but platform was uneven + bar whip made me lose balance right after locking out, so it wouldn't have been competition legit.)
1x1 565 lbs (tried again. a bit of upper back rounding and bar pulling me forward, but smooth. I've never hitched in my life, and I can't tell if I did. It was so borderline, but steady at the top)

back squat - 
2x10 w/ 315 lbs *PR* (solid, in the groove)

RDL - 
1x12 w/ 325 lbs *PR*

Done. Bummed about the deadlift. The technique, power and strength was there. Standing on wrong side of platform fucked me up on the first, and 2nd run at 1RM PR lead me to have questionable technique. So hard to tell if that 2nd lift wasn't legit. FUCK. On the bright side, my body felt fantastic today.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2019)

3/6/2019

bench press - 
5x2 w/ 285 lbs *PR* (wow, loving the nice equipment. smooth, strong, confident, had more sets in the tank for sure)
3x8 w/ 235 lbs *PR* 

unilateral DB row - 
2x16 each side w/ 130 lbs *PR*

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2019)

3/8/2019

Went to attempt deadlift PR again:

deadlift - 
1x1 w/ 565 lbs *PR *(technique was spot on, smooth, fast lockout, definitely more in the tank. Made sure I used an even platform and was very intentional about the technique cue of staying behind the bar and tight lats (to avoid getting pulled forward and upper back rounding))

Glad I went back to try again for the PR. Was pretty nervous.


----------



## fufu (Mar 15, 2019)

First day back after a week break - 

warm up

pause bench press - 
5x2 w/ 215 lbs (3 second pause)

bench press - 
5x8 w/ 195 lbs

seated cable row - 
6x10 #120

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x23 #130 

single arm preacher curl - 
2x15 each side #40

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
6x3 w/ 305 lbs 

belt squat - 
3x20 w/ 100 lbs

RDL - (straps, beltless as always)
3x5 w/ 345 lbs

ROFL - 
3x5 BW

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
6x3 w/ 245 lbs (smooth, fast, in the groove)

DB bench press - 
3x15 w/ x2 70 lbs (really easy)

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side w/ 125 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #120

plank - 
3x10 sec

cable pushdown - 
2x22 #100

preacher curl machine -
2x20 #55

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Really solid session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, MG)
4x6 w/ 405 lb (fastest 405 has ever felt, a ton left in the tank)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 245 lbs (first set kind of slow, but then progressively faster, last set really fast paced)

RDL - (straps, beltless as usual)
2x8 w/ 305 lbs (super snappy)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (3 second pause) 
5x2 w/ 225 lbs (really solid)

bench press - 
5x8 w/ 205 lbs (fast, last set was still very fast, a lot left in the tank. very calm mind on the benching, not much psyching at all)

neutral grip seated cable row -
6x10 #135

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x23 #140

single arm cable preacher curl - 
2x15 each side #45

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, NO knee sleeves)
6x3 w/ 315 lbs (solid, fast, in the groove, more in the tank)

belt squat - 
3x20 w/ 110 lbs

RDL -
3x5 w/ 355 lbs (felt great)

roll out from knees - 
3x6

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
6x3 w/ 250 lbs 

DB bench press - 
3x15 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - (no straps)
4x8 each side 130 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #130

plank - 
3x15 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x22 #110

machine preacher curl -
2x20 #62.5

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Shoulders felt great, they haven't been feeling really good in the past month (including the end of the last phase where I was benching heavy). I wonder if it is bc I cut out chin ups.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, MG)
4x6 w/ 415 lbs (felt great, fast, snappy, a ton left in the tank)

back squat - (beltless, no knee sleeves)
3x8 w/ 255 lbs (sets got progressively easier, last one was very fast)

RDL - (straps)
2x8 w/ 315 lbs (super snappy on 2nd set, a ton left in the tank)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (3 second count)
5x2 w/ 235 lbs (sets got easier as they went on, overall felt great today)

bench press - 
5x8 w/ 215 lbs (a little wonky out of the groove on some reps, but overall good and a lot left in the tank.)

seated neutral grip cable row -
6x10 #150

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x23 #150

single arm preacher cable curl - 
2x15 #50

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
6x3 w/ 325 lbs 

belt squat - 
3x20 #120

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 365 lbs

roll out from knees - 
3x7 BW

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
6x3 w/ 255 lbs (sets got progressively easier for the most part, some sets were really fast, especially 4+5)

DB bench press - 
3x15 w/ x2 80 lbs (fast)

unilateral DB row - (no straps first 2 sets, straps latter 2 sets)
4x8 each side w/ 135 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #140

plank - 
3x20 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x22 #120

machine preacher curl - 
2x20 #70

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, no belt. *one more week of no belt*)
4x6 w/ 425 lbs (fast, smooth, mostly all in the groove, a lot left in the tank)

back squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves. *one more week of no belt*)
3x8 w/ 265 lbs (felt pretty good considering was not feeling mentally in it)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 325 lbs (super snappy, especially last set)

Good stuff. Overall, was not feeling very motivated for this session, but I was able to focus well on the sets at hand when it came time for them.


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - 
5x2 w/ 245 lbs (more in the tank, wasn't getting to psyched for these, sets got easier as they went on for the most part)

bench press - 
5x8 w/ 225 lbs (felt perhaps lighter than last week, a lot left in the tank, fast reps)

seated cable row -
6x10 #165

OHEE stiff handle -
2x23 #160 *PR*

single arm preacher cable curl - 
2x15 each #55

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2019)

4/11/2019

warm up

back squat - (knee sleeve, belt)
5x3 w/ 335 lbs
1x5 w/ 335 lbs *PR* (more in the tank, didn't get super psyched up for this)

leg press - 
3x20 #55 KG

RDL - 
3x5 375 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x8 BW


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
6x3 w/ 260 lbs (overall smooth, fast felt great, in the groove, a lot left in the tank)

DB bench press - 
3x15 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side 140 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #150

plank - 
3x25 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x22 #130

machine curl - 
2x15 #88 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2019)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (no belt, stiff bar)
4x6 w/ 435 lbs (felt really solid, in the groove, fast, a lot left in the tank, perhaps better than last week. stiff bar didn't seem to make any difference at this weight)

back squat - (no belt or knee sleeves)
3x8 w/ 275 lbs (not as tough as expected, definitely more in the tank)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 335 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (3 second pause)
4x2 w/ 250 lbs *PR* for a 3 second pause at this weight

bench press -
5x8 w/ 235 lbs (volume PR, smooth & fast reps, and some left in the tank on every set)

seated cable row -
5x8 #180

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x23 #170

single arm preacher curl - 
2x12 each side #60

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


Awesome session. Everything felt great.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2019)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 345 lbs (overall, solid technique, more in the tank)
1x5 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (solid, a little out of groove on a rep, but more in the tank)

leg press - 
3x20 #62.5 KG

RDL -
3x5 w/ 385 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x9 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
6x3 w/ 265 lbs (in the groove, fast, smooth, a lot left in the tank)

DB bench press - 
2x15 w/ x2 90 lbs (a little bit left in the tank)

unilateral DB row - 
4x8 each side #145 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #160

plank - 
3x30 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x22 #140

machine curl - 
2x12 #99 

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility


----------



## jolter604 (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG)
3x8 w/ 455 lbs *PR* (tough, but definitely some more left in the tank on each set. grip held really strong, no issues there)

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
3x8 w/ 285 lbs 

RDL - (straps)
2x8 w/ 345 lbs 

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2019)

4/26/2019 - 

warm up

pause bench press - (3 second count)
4x2 w/ 255 lbs *PR* (still some more in the tank. 2nd rep of 2nd set I fell out of the groove off the chest bc of weirdness with my headphones, and it made the rep slow and tough, but then last 2 sets were really smooth and confident)

bench press - 
3x8 w/ 240 lbs *PR* (more in the tank if I get psyched up. didn't get really amped up for these sets. locking out last 1/3 of the last reps on last 2 sets was tough. definitely confident, but not sure about more reps.)

seated cable row - 
5x8 #190 *PR*

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x23 #180 *PR*

single arm preacher curl -
2x12 each side #70 *PR*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility 

Awesome session. BW = 210 lbs. Just realized this was an all PR session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
5x3 355 lbs (no significant psyching on first 5 sets. all squats today felt great. in the groove, 3rd reps tended to be smooth, confident grinders.)
1x5 355 lbs *PR* (got psyched up for this set, felt great, some more in the tank)

leg press - 
1x15 #205
2x15 #220 (6 holes exposed above seat for seat position)

RDL - (straps, no belt as usual)
2x5 w/ 395 lbs (matched PR) (*do these after squats next week)*

roll out from knees -
3x10

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
4x3 w/ 270 lbs (not getting psyched up)
1x4 w/ 270 lbs *PR* (got moderately psyched up, and was the easiest set. I think rep 4 moved faster than any last rep of the previous 4 sets, definitely more in the tank)

DB bench press - 
1x16 w/ x2 95 lbs *PR* (nothing left!)

unilateral DB row -
4x8 each side w/ 150 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #170

plank - 
3x35 seconds

cable pushdown -
2x22 #150 *PR*

machine curl - 
2x10 #100

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, mixed grip)
3x5 w/ 495 lbs *PR* (didn't get super psyched for any single set. 2nd set was the best, 3rd set tough, but technique was spot on. Got a little forward on some reps on the first set.)

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
3x8 w/ 295 lbs (felt out of it mentally on these from the deadlifts, no psyching, but they were smooth more in the tank)

RDL - (straps)
2x8 w/ 355 lbs (matched current PR. these were tough after all the deadlifts and squats)

Awesome session. Despite not feeling mentally amped up, had really solid sets. Body felt great, no pains or discomforts.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2019)

Yesterday - 

warm up

pause bench press - (2 second pause)
3x2 w/ 260 lbs *PR* (most ever pause benched. wasn't feeling mentally in these, weight felt heavy, difficulty maintaining the tension I wanted on the eccentric and pause on the bottom, which made the 2nd reps pretty slowly. however, got in the zone on the the last set and was significantly the fastest and easiest set)

bench press - 
3x7 w/ 245 lbs *PR*

seated cable row - 
4x8 #195 *PR*

OHEE stiff handle -
2x18 #190 *PR*

single arm preacher curl - 
2x12 each side #75 *PR*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility 

Wasn't quite feeling it starting out, but had a great session regardless.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
4x3 w/ 365 lbs
1x4 w/ 365 lbs *PR*( in the groove, solid, and at least 1 more in the tank. overall, squats felt fantastic today, psyched up, yet very focused and calm with technique)

RDL - (straps, no belt as usual)
2x4 w/ 405 lbs *PR* (tough)

leg press - 
3x15 #235 

roll outs from knees - 
3x11 BW

Awesome session. Squats felt so good.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
4x3 w/ 275 lbs (not feeling mentally in it, a bit sloppy on some reps, some slow third reps. joints felt achy. volume PR with 275 lbs. most sets ever done of 3)
1x4 w/ 275 lbs *PR* (psyched up. wow, best set, and I think I had another in the tank. adrenaline can really do the trick.)

DB bench press - 
1x8 w/ x2 110 lbs (matched PR. a little wobbly on some reps, pecs were pretty fatigued, wasn't as psyched up as I could have been, but last rep was solid, very potentially another in the tank, but didn't go for it. *go for true max rep set again next week*)

unilateral DB row - 
4x5 each side w/ 160 lbs *PR* (started with 155 lbs, but the plate configuration on my adjustable DB handle couldn't hold all the plates, so went to 160. *go to sets of 6 next week.*)

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #180 *PR* (*2x10 next week)*

plank - 
3x40 seconds

cable pushdown -
2x20 #160 (*do sets of 16 next week)*

machine curl - 
2x10 #107.5

Awesome session. Started not feeling too focused and physically primed, but was able to get focused and have a fantastic PR session.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, mixed grip, chalk)
3x2 w/ 525 lbs *PR* (was NOT feeling it today. lacking focusing, lots of self-doubt, but just stood in front of the barbell, got in the position, and pulled until I finished the reps. Slooow off the floor (but looked fairly smooth and faster on video). maybe the most self-doubt I've had pre/mid set while nailing a PR.)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
2x9 w/ 325 lbs *PR* (tough, but confident)

Good stuff.


----------



## REHH (May 12, 2019)

A 13 yr log.....damn good job


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2019)

REHH said:


> A 13 yr log.....damn good job



thanks!


----------



## Gibbs1 (May 13, 2019)

Jesus! That's commitment. Subbed

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2019)

Gibbs1 said:


> Jesus! That's commitment. Subbed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



thank you!


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x8 w/ 245 lbs *PR* (1 rep PR from previous 245 rep max. Tough, but did it. Had a hard time getting psyched up. bench groove was a bit off, but probably best on last set.)

seated cable row -
4x8 #200 *PR*

OHEE stiff handle - 
1x30 #160 *PR*

single arm cable preacher curl - 
2x10 each side #80 *PR*

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session, PR-ed in each lift. Feeling mentally and physically fatigued. Just 2 training days left in this block of training before a week off.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
1x1 295, 315, 335, 365, 385
1x1 415 lb *PR* (hit depth, but up pretty smooth and fast. probably fasted 1RM PR in a long time, definitely more left in the tank)
3x3 w/ 375 lbs *PR* (tough, last rep of each set were grinders, but confident)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 365 lbs *PR* (easier than expected, more in the tank)

leg press - 
3x15 #250

roll out from knees - 
2x12 BW (was going to do third set, but then left lower abs cramped up hard, called it quits after dealing with some painful cramping)

Awesome session! It felt right to go for a PR, which is kind of how I go about them these days.


----------



## Multislacking (May 16, 2019)

REHH said:


> A 13 yr log.....damn good job



IKR?  I saw 552 pages and thought "daaaayuuuuum".

Awesome commitment.  You'll understand if I don't go back and read the whole thing, right?


----------



## Multislacking (May 16, 2019)

You started off at 180lbs...what's your present weight/bf?


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2019)

Multislacking said:


> IKR?  I saw 552 pages and thought "daaaayuuuuum".
> 
> Awesome commitment.  You'll understand if I don't go back and read the whole thing, right?



thanks!

haha, even I am not going to go back and read all of that!

I'm currently hovering around 212 lbs.

Not sure about BF, but less than 15%, still have a "4 pack"


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
3x3 w/ 280 lbs (volume PR for sets of 3 with 280, wasn't getting majorly psyched up. man, my tendons and muscles in my arms and shoulders ACHED. non specific, and pervasive. after each set, my grip would feel extremely weak, but then with enough dynamic and static stretching between sets, I'd be able to reset myself for another successful set. but body just feels worn out. all reps felt confident. final reps of each set were slow, but nothing alarming. wasn't benching with a spotter, as usual)

DB bench press -
1x9 w/ x2 110 lbs *PR* (felt really solid, I think I had another, but 9 was a PR, so stopped there)

unilateral DB row -
3x6 each side w/ 160 lbs *PR*

high cable facepull - 
2x10 #190 *PR*

plank - 
2x45 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x16 #170 *PR* (triceps fucking ached)

machine curl -
2x10 #115

Last day of of this phase. Taking a much needed week of. Lots of PRs. Feeling good about training. First powerlifting competition coming up in August.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2019)

First day back after a week off

warm up

deadlift - (beltless)
4x5 w/ 425 lbs (sets got better as they went on, wasn't feeling as focused as I woud have liked to have been)

back squat - (beltless)
3x8 w/ 255 lbs (sets got better as they went on)

RDL -
2x8 w/ 315 lbs (really snappy)


Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
5x3 w/ 215 lbs (wow, 1 second pauses are a luxury after training 2-3 second pauses for so long. these felt great. plus was on really high quality powerlifting equipment. good quality benches and bars make a noticeable difference. 

bench press - 
4x8 w/ 205 lbs (snappy, fast, last set was the best set)

seated cable row - 
6x10 #130

OHEE - 
2x24 #130

single arm preacher curl - 
2x16 each side #40

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt)
5x5 w/ 295 lbs (last set best set, a lot left in the tank)

leg press - 
3x15 #205

RDL - 
3x5 345 lbs

roll out from knees - 
3x5

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 225 lbs (easy, a lot left in the tank)

DB bench press - 
2x20 w/ x2 65 lbs (2nd set noticeably easier)

unilateral DB row - (straps)
4x9 each side #125

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #130

plank - 
3x10 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x23 #100

preacher curl machine - 
2x20 #47.5

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (no belt, mixed grip, chalk)
4x5 w/ 435 lbs (smooth, in the groove, a lot left in the tank)

back squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves)
3x8 w/ 265 lbs (felt great, a lot left in the tank)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 325 lbs (snappy, a lot left in the tank)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
5x3 w/ 225 lbs

bench press -
4x8 w/ 215 lbs

seated cable row -
6x10 #150

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x24 #140

single arm preacher curl - 
2x16 each side #45

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves, didn't wear last week either. was not mentally into it today, sets got easier as they went on)
5x5 w/ 305 lbs 

leg press - 
3x15 #220

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 355 lbs 

roll out from knees - 
3x6

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Hit my numbers, but felt mentally and physically too relaxed and lackadaisical today.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2019)

Yesterday - 

bench press - 
5x5 235 lbs (felt solid, smooth, pretty fast, a lot left in the tank)

DB bench press - 
2x20 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral DB row - (straps)
4x9 each side w/ 130 lbs

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #140

plank - 
3x15 seconds

cable pushdown - 
3x23 #110

preacher curl machine -
2x20 #55

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (no belt)
4x5 w/ 445 lbs (smooth, didn't really psyche up, more in the tank)

back squat - 
3x8 w/ 275 lbs (sets got progressively easier, last set felt fantastic. felt locked in technique wise, definitely more in the tank)

RDL - (straps)
2x8 w/ 335 lbs (snappy, a lot left in the tank)

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 sec pause)
5x3 w/ 235 lbs (good speed on all reps. *next week, work up with 1 second pause singles, then potentially 3x3 at 245 lbs*

bench press - 
4x8 w/ 225 lbs (last rep of last set was tough, definitely RPE 10, but because it's worth mentioning, not a lot of psyching up on any bench sets today. *next week, go for 2x12 with same weight)*

seated cable row -
6x10 #165

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x24 #150

single arm preacher curl -
2x16 each side #50

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (SBD knee sleeves and belt)
5x5 w/ 315 lbs (sets got progressively easier, last set was the best, definitely more in the tank, good depth and technique)

leg press - 
3x15 #235

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 365 lbs (felt really solid)

roll outs from knees - 
3x7 BW

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 245 lbs (felt on point today, more left in the tank every set, all reps were very smooth and fast, except for a couple wonky reps on set 3 (lack of focus and technique))

DB bench press - 
2x20 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral DB row - 
4x9 each side w/ 135 lbs

high cable facepull -
3x10 #150

plank - 
3x20 seconds

cable push down - 
2x23 #120

preacher curl machine - 
2x20 #62.5

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (no belt, MG)
4x5 w/ 455 lbs (beltless volume PR. focus was on point today)

back squat -
3x8 w/ 285 lbs (beltless PR)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 345 lbs

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
3x3 w/ 245 lbs (felt really solid. need to remember, when pressing the bar off my chest, to direct it towards my head. that really helps.)

bench press - 
2x12 w/ 225 lbs *PR* (smooth, in the groove, confident during all reps (but feeling uncertain before sets). felt great to hit a rep PR for multiple sets AND after pause benching AND after losing about 6-7 lbs. and a little left in the tank)

seated cable row -
5x10 #180 *PR* (it's a PR because this is a relatively new exercise for me)

OHEE stiff handle - 
1x30 #170 *PR*

single arm preacher curl -
2x16 #55

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
5x5 325 lbs (technique on point, no psyching up, a lot left in the tank, volume PR)

RDL - 
2x8 w/ 370 lbs *PR* (no psyching up, tough)

leg press -
3x15 #250

roll outs from knees - 
3x8 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 255 lbs (well, I hit my goal. volume PR with 255 doing sets of 5. Sets 2-5 were TOUGH. Technique felt off. Little looseness in the hips, shoulder, core, felt out of groove, uneven/tilty pressing on many reps. I did warm up on one shitty bench, then moved to the less shitty bench. I think this transition mid-working sets contributed. Just couldn't get into it mentally. I hit the numbers, though.)

DB bench press -
1x20 w/ x2 80 lbs *PR* (wow, felt surprisingly light, definitely more in the tank)

unilateral DB row - (straps)
4x9 each side w/ 140 lbs (felt light for this weight)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #160

plank - 
3x25 seconds

cable push down - 
2x23 #150 *PR*

machine preacher curl - 
1x20 62.5 lbs (accidentally did last week's weight on first set)
1x20 70 lbs

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Overall, a very good session. Barbell benching was wonky, but it was a significant volume PR (last time benching 255 I did 6x3) and shoulders felt really healthy (and then a strong PR in the dumb bell bench press right after). The issue was mental focus, amping up, and tightness/technique.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt, MG)
2x5 w/ 465 lbs
1x8 w/ 465 lbs *PR* (still had at least a couple reps left in the tank, and that's even without psyching up and a couple wonky reps. all deadlift sets felt great today, confident without big psyching up)

back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
3x8 w/ 295 lbs (tough, no psyching up)

RDL -
1x8 w/ 355 lbs (felt the slightest tweak on right lower back. a few hours later I feel perfectly fine, but I wasn't going to push my body any further since I felt pretty fatigued at this point)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
3x3 w/ 250 lbs (no psyching up. felt really solid, each rep smooth, in the groove, and good speed. definitely more in the tank each set. *held my arch really tight on way down and while pausing, this helped a lot, focus on this each following session* *progress each week by 5 lbs*)

bench press -
2x8 w/ 235 lbs (no psyching up, some more in the tank. *progress each week by 5 lbs*)

seated cable row -
5x8 #195

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x24 #160

single arm preacher curl -
2x16 each side #60

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Felt mentally and physically tired going into the workout and warming up, but then had a great, strong session without needing to force anything mentally.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat -
3x4 335 lbs
1x6 335 lbs *PR* (sets went pretty well today, although had a hard time getting amped up and warm ups felt off with a lot of quad and knee discomfort/aching. felt a bit lackadaisacal during last set with the PR, was in my head. Felt a bit off, leaned to the right sometimes. New gym, new squat rack to get used to, and the floor felt a little uneven. not sure if that was the reason why technique was weird.)

RDL - (straps, no belt as always)
2x8 w/ 375 lbs *PR* (2nd set was better due to being more mentally focused and physically amped up)

leg press - 
3x12 w/ x2 160 lbs

roll out from knees -
3x9 BW

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press -
5x3 w/ 260 lbs (sets felt progressively easier 1-4, then a bit out of groove on 5th set which lead to slower reps. overall, very fast, smooth and confident reps.)

DB bench press -
2x10 w/ x2 85 lbs

unilateral DB row -
3x9 each side 150 lbs *(next workout, go for 3x7 w/ 155 lbs)*

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #77.5 (different gym, units represent way different weights than I am used to)

plank - 
3x30 seconds

cable push down -
2x12 #85

cable curl - 
2x15 #55

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, MG)
2x4 475 lbs
1x7 475 lbs *PR* (felt great, solid technique on all reps, and definitely a good amount more left in the tank. didn't even get super psyched up for this either)

back squat - (belt, knee sleeves)
3x8 305 lbs (solid)

Cutting back on volume with meet coming up in 5 weeks.

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - 
3x3 w/ 255 lbs (felt super solid, stick with *3x3 for one more week*)

bench press -
1x8 w/ 240 lbs
1x7 w/ 240 lbs (didn't psych up as much as I could have. could have fought for it I think regardless, but decided not to strain myself. Dropped the bar to my chest, popped it to my hips, and stood up. All happened very quickly. Glad to know I can easily recover from bar on chest with this level of weight. I am 10 lbs lighter than I was when I hit 245 3x8 a couple months ago, and I did today's benching not psyching up, not totally peaked, and after pause benching)

seated cable row -
5x6 #210 *PR* (*add 5 plate addition next session)*

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x24 #85 (whatever that number means. stick with 2x24 for another week)

single arm preacher curl cable - 
2x12 each side #32.5 (I think?) it was the first weight plate where the stack got longer)

Despite failing that bench press, awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2019)

^Note on pause benching. I've been letting the weight really sink into my chest (holding a super tight arch), and letting my arms relax a little, then getting a bit of momentum off the chest when pressing up powerfully. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjwGOWtqPFg&t=5s

BW today on a highly calibrated electric scale was 205 wearing gym clothes and shoes, so I must be around 203 right now. I want to maintain this weight till my PL meet so I can be on the upper ends of the 204.5 lb class. (93 kg)


----------



## REHH (Jul 9, 2019)

Good luck with your PL meet.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt, knee sleeves)
4x3 345 lbs
1x6 345 lbs *PR* (last rep was a grinder, but felt super confident and comfortable. didn't psych up AT ALL for this set. *go for 1x6 next week at 10 lbs more*) (*I realized I tend to set the bar a little off to the right too much, be mindful of this*

RDL - 
2x5 385 lbs (super solid, confident)

leg press - 
3x12 w/ 4 plates on each side (8 total)

roll outs from knees - 
3x10

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Calm, focused training.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2019)

REHH said:


> Good luck with your PL meet.



thank you!


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2019)

Yesterday -

warm up

bench press - 
3x3 265 lbs (in the groove, fast, smooth, confident)
1x5 265 lbs (went for 6 but failed about midway up last set. I matched my current 5RM PR, and at a lighter bodyweight, so that's something. Maintianing strength at a lighter bodyweight is technically getting stronger in a lb for lb sense.  Still, was very disappointed as I got very psyched up for this lift. No real reason why I I failed except that I wasn't strong enough. I felt good physically, mentally, and technique was on point. BW is 203 lbs right now. after failing final reps on last 2 bench workouts, need to be more conservative.)

unilateral DB row -
3x7 each side 160 lbs *PR* (felt really strong, more in the tank. this is a good indicator strength is being gained in other areas, and that my bench performance is specific to the bench)

high cable facepull - 
3x10 #85

plank - 
3x35 seconds

cable pushdown -
2x12 #92.5

cable curl - 
2x15 #62.5

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2019)

Yesterday-

warm up

deadlift -
2x3 w/ 485 lbs
1x7 w/ 485 lbs *PR* (felt fantastic. technique was on point)

back squat -
3x8 w/ 315 lbs (sets for progressively easier)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session, despite several days of not sleeping great. Body felt great.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2019)

Yesterday -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
5x3 w/ 260 lbs *PR* (felt super solid. many reps just popped off my chest seemingly effortlessly, as I was right in the groove. I mis-grooved 1 rep which took longer to get up, but I knew exactly what I did and corrected on subsequent reps. last set was the best set.)

seated cable row -
5x6 #215 *PR* 

OHEE -
2x24 #92.5

single arm preacher curl - 
2x10 each side #40

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2019)

Yesterday -

warm up

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
3x3 355 lbs
1x6 355 lbs *PR* (felt super solid, despite feeling pretty damn tired. today I approached squats pretty calmly, not psyching up, and I felt really in the groove, confident and strong. 6 reps at 355 yesterday was a lot faster than 6 reps at 345 last week. Didn't even listen to music for most sets, which is rare for me.)

RDL - (straps)
3x3 w/ 385 lbs (solid, more in the tank)

leg press - 
3x12 w/ x2 4 plates each side +5 lb plate each side

roll outs from knees - 
3x11 BW

Awesome session. Volume is going down, while intensity is rising. Weight is down to 202 lbs, which means I am solid for my meet. 5th notch on the belt is significantly less tight, so I might experiment with 6th notch).


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2019)

Yesterday -

warm up

bench press - 
3x3 270 lbs (confident sets)
1x4 270 lbs (matched previous 4RM at 12 lbs lighter, and the 4th rep went up pretty quick)

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each side w/ 160 lbs *PR*

high cable facepull - 
2x10 #92.5

plank - 
2x45 seconds

cable push down - 
2x10 #100 (*go for 12 reps next week*)

cable curl - 
2x10 #70

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2019)

Yesterday -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch)
2x3 w/ 495 lbs
1x6 w/ 495 lbs *PR*

back squat - (belt 5th notch + knee sleeves)
3x8 w/ 325 lbs

Awesome session. Deadlifts and squats felt great, and no major psyching up.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2019)

7/25/2019

pause bench press - 1 second
5x3 w/ 265 lbs *PR* (most I've ever pause benched, more in the tank)

seated cable row - 
5x6 #220 *PR*

OHEE - 
1x20 #100
1x10 #100

single arm cable preacher curl - 
2x10 #47.5

Awesome session. Benching felt on point.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat -
3x3 365 lbs
1x5 365 lbs *PR* (psyched up, felt very confident, some upper back rounding)

RDL -
3x3 w/ 405 lbs 

roll outs from knees - 
3x12 BW

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2019)

Yesterday -

warm up

bench press - 
4x3 275 lbs (smooth, confident reps, no psyching up)

unilateral DB row -
3x5 each side w/ 165 lbs *PR*

high cable facepull - 
2x8 #100

cable pushdown - 
2x11 #100

plank - 
2x50 seconds

Awesome session. Everything felt strong. Body feels good.


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, MG, belt 5th notch, stiff & mild knurling bar)
2x2 505 lbs
1x4 505 lbs *PR*(felt fantastic, in the groove, more in the tank)

back squat - (knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
3x7 335 lbs *PR* (in the groove, confident)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2019)

Yesterday - 

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
5x2 w/ 270 lbs *PR*(most I've ever pause benched. solid, confident reps, in the groove. no major psyching up, pretty calm approach. I think I had a 3rd rep on a couple of these sets.)

seated cable row - 
5x5 #225 *PR*

OHEE stiff handle - 
1x10 #170
1x10 #190

single arm preacher curl - 
1x10 each side #75
1x10 each side #80 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2019)

Deadlifts from earlier this week:

https://youtu.be/ecRW8S-6-6A


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2019)

back squat - (L knee sleeves (what I've been wearing so far), belt 5th notch)
1x2 355, 365, 375
1x2 385 lbs *PR* (wow, went up fastest of probably all the doubles. First rep flew. Could have done more for a double)

RDL - 
3x3 w/ 415 lbs *PR* (2nd set was spot on, snappy, low knee movement, deep hip movement)

roll outs from knees - 
2x13 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x2 280, 285 lbs
1x2 290 lbs *PR* (felt super solid, first rep flew, controlled to chest, in the groove on the way up, table, more in tank for a double. 2nd rep went up very smoothly as well, super confident. did it on shitty YMCA bench with bent bar which feels great)

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each side 165 lbs *PR* (really strong and solid)

facepull - 
1x10 #190
1x5 #200 *PR* (had a lot more in the tank for sure, but keeping volume low, 9 days out to meet)

cable pushdown - 
1x12 #190 *PR* (more in tank, but again, meet soon)

plank - 
1x55 seconds

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session! PR on almost everything. I am peaking. I had strep throat and a fever which kept me out of the gym 4 days in a row. Was concerned about that, but I am bouncing back well. Hitting all the numbers I wanted to for meet prep, and I am just 9 days away.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2019)

8/10/19 - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk + mixed grip, belt 5th notch)
1x2 515 lbs
1x3 515 lbs *PR*

back squat - 
1x7 345 lbs *PR*

Solid stuff. Very low volume because this day was 7 days from meet. 202 lbs


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2019)

First day back after an 8 day break. Focusing on hypertrophy for next 6 weeks. BW starting at 200. Hopefully get up between 205-210.

warm up

pause bench press - 
6x3 w/ 205 lbs (these flew, felt great, 2 second pause)

hammer strength chest press - (2/3 width grip, seat at notch 5 (where top of metal hinge is))
2x15 w/ x2 45 lbs

pec deck - (3rd closest notch, seat level 3)
2x12 #85 (haven't done these in like 10 years)

unilateral DB row - (no straps)
3x12 each side w/ 120 lbs

plank - 
3x10 seconds

cable push down - 
2x20 #100

preacher curl machine - (seat notch 4)
2x20 #47.5 (progress by 7.5 each week)

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2019)

^add in reverse pec deck to above workout!!


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause back squat - (beltless, no knee sleeves, 1 second pause (true 1 second))
6x3 w/ 275 lbs *PR* (never done these before. wow, much harder than expected. originally planned to do 5x5. will continue to do 6x3 progressing to 295 WITHOUT belt or knee sleeves)

leg press - (6 holes exposed above seat, narrow stance)
3x20 #205

RDL - (straps)
2x15 w/ 265 lbs 

roll out from knees - 
3x5 BW

Higher reps had me a bit nauseous! Will do hypertrophy for 6 weeks total before switching to pure strength. Curious to see how pause squats impact me.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 205 lbs 

incline DB press - (haven't done these in so many years)
3x10 w/ x2 65 lbs

seated cable row -
5x12 #105

high cable facepull - 
2x20 #100

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 70 lbs (EZ bar weighs 30 lbs, *add 5 lbs per week*)

single arm cable preacher curl - 
2x20 each side #40

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 31, 2019)

Quite a few PR's recently.  Nice work fufu.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Quite a few PR's recently.  Nice work fufu.



thanks! had a nice strength peak at the end of my last training phase. Now I'm back with moderate weights, high reps, and feeling the burn.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, chalk, mixed grip)
3x8 w/ 405 lbs (much tougher than expected. feeling deconditioned. was using back too much on first 2 sets, and grip felt weak (granted was using bar with mild knurling and bent/uneven bar)  last set was the best set in terms of technique, grip strength, bar speed, and reduced fatigue after set. I was deliberate with resetting and being patient getting into a good starting position each rep, it really seemed to help.*continue with this next workouts*)

wide stance snatch-grip deadlift - (outside of shin 1-2 inches inside of rings, index fingers just outside of rings. I'm incorporating these to help with strength and speed off floor on sumo deadlifts)
3x5 w/ 315 lbs (straps, beltless)

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
3x12 w/ 225 lbs (ugh, a lot left in the tank, but still fucking hard. Not used to reps over 8)

Felt wrecked after this workout. High reps are hard.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2019)

^ also forgot to note that I was dealing with residual muscle fatigue and soreness in my lower body going into this workout, especially in quads and adductors. I RARELY feel under-recovered between sessions. So I think this is important to note, and this likely made an impact on how tough today's sessions was. 

I think I was unrecovered/deconditioned because of the deload before the meet, resting a couple with no gym days pre-meet, then taking an 8 day break of no training post-meet.


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - 2 second pause
6x3 w/ 215 lbs (been touching a bit higher on the chest, stretching the pecs more at the bottom, keeping wrists less extended, and elbows more under the bar, feels more powerful overall)

hammer strength chest press - 
3x15 w/ x2 55 lbs (did 3 sets instead of 2 last week)

pec deck - 
2x12 #100

unilateral DB row - (no straps 1st set, straps 2nd and 3rd set)
3x12 each side w/ 125 lbs

plank - 
3x15 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x20 #110

preacher machine curl -
2x20 #55 (*progress by 7.5 lbs each week*)

Awesome session. Everything moved quickly. Felt pretty fresh leaving gym.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

pause back squat - (1 second pause, no belt, no knee sleeves, continue without equipment for at least another week)
6x3 w/ 285 lbs (felt notably stronger than last week, getting better at feeling out this variation. being intentional about dropping into the hole regularly and pausing fast, as opposed to a sort of tempo eccentric with a gradual slow down until I stop. glad these are feeling better, and it makes sense, last week was the first week EVER doing this squat variation)

leg press - 
3x20 #220

RDL - 
2x15 w/ 275 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x6 BW
super set w/
seated leg curl - 
4x10 #115

Awesome session. Felt good leaving gym, not wrecked like last time.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 215 lbs (smooth, in the groove, fast. been doing a more controlled descent, focusing on powerful concentric, using leg drive off the chest)

incline DB bench press - 
3x10 w/ x2 70 lbs

seated cable row - 
5x12 #120

high cable facepull - 
2x20 #110

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 75 lbs

single arm preacher curl -
2x20 each side w/ #45

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, mixed grip, chalk)
3x8 w/ 415 lbs (felt much snappier and stronger than last week, a lot left in the tank, recovered better between sets. *focused on being patient between reps and getting in a really solid starting position. continue to do this.*)

wide-stance snatch-grip deadlift - (beltless, straps)
3x5 w/ 325 lbs

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
3x12 w/ 235 lbs (felt better than last week, a lot left in the tank, recovered better between sets)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (2 second pause)
6x3 w/ 225 lbs (*progress 10 lbs next week*)

hammer strength chest press - 
2x15 w/ x2 65 lbs

pec deck - 
2x12 #115

unilateral DB row - (straps)
3x12 each side w/ 130 lbs

plank -
3x20 seconds

cable pushdown - 
2x20 #120

machine preacher curl - 
2x20 #62.5 (*progress by #7.5*)


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause back squat - (beltless, knee sleeve-less)
6x3 295 lbs *PR* (tend to get easier each set. man these are rough. really feeling this in my abs. *progress 10 lbs next week, one more week without any added equipment*. *get a bit more forward torso angle, seems to help me stay in groove better and get more power out of the hole*)

leg press - 
3x20 #235

RDL - 
2x15 w/ 285 lbs (matched current 15RM)

roll out from knees - 
3x7 BW
super set w/
seated leg curl - 
4x10 #130

No pysching up. Just focused, calm work


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 225 lbs (no psyching up at all) (*progress by 10 lbs next week*)

incline DB bench press - 
3x10 w/ x2 75 lbs

seated cable row - 
5x12 #135

high cable facepull - 
2x20 #120

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 80 lbs

single arm preacher curl - 
2x20 each #50

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (beltless)
3x8 w/ 425 lbs (definitely a volume PR with 425, both beltless or with belt. I was not mentally into deadlifts today, which made these tough, but technique was good, especially on last set. more in the tank for sure. With the higher rep sets, there is always a surprising amount of reps left in the tank. the discomfort of high reps can make it seem like you're near you're limit. i's less apparent when you hit your limit, as opposed to lifting in the 3 or less rep range)

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - (beltless, straps)
3x5 w/ 335 lbs *PR*

back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves. moved the bar lower to more of a mid-position, and it's been feeling notably better)
3x12 w/ 245 lbs (12 reps of any lower body movement sucks. 3rd set was absolutely the best one, reps all felt great, and last one flew. but i felt intense fatigue afterwards, took me a while to recover. nausea, headache.)

Great session, but felt wrecked when leaving. Approached all sets pretty calm and without feeling mentally and physically aroused. I do have another week left in me of beltless 8 rep deadlifts and 3x12 on the squats. It'll be hard. I think I'll just do one more week before changing things up.


----------



## ARP-Kaito (Sep 18, 2019)

New to this forum. Respect!


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2019)

Yesterday -

warm up

pause bench press - (2 second pause)
6x3 w/ 235 (last set was the best set, really fast, good positioning. one error I noticed making was not pressing enough towards my head on the third rep. I'd press straight up, readjust closer to my head, then finish the rep with more speed. a bit dis-jointed. something about being hard maintaining tightness when pressing off chest on last rep maybe)

hammer strength bench press - 
2x15 w/ x2 75 lbs

pec deck - 
2x12 #130

unilateral DB row - (straps)
3x12 each side w/ 135 lbs

plank - 
3x25 seconds

cable push down - 
2x20 #130

machine preacher curl -
2x20 #70

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. All sets felt solid.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause back squat - (1 second pause. no belt, no knee sleeves, mid bar is feeling good.)
6x3 w/ 305 lbs *PR*(last 2 sets best sets. needed to slow eccentric with this weight, as dropping too fast with a pause made it hard to decellerate (making me sink deeper into the squat pause than makes sense for competition)

leg press -
3x20 #250 *PR*

RDL - (straps, no belt as always)
2x15 w/ 295 lbs *PR*

roll out from knees -
3x8 BW
super set w/
seated leg curl -
3x10 #145 *PR* (technically a PR, but a small hypertrophy assistance move. noting the PR for future reference if I use them again)

Awesome session. No psyching up, but focused. A lot of PRs, but all assistance moves and/or higher rep hypertrophy stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 235 lbs (solid, no psyching up, last set was the best. was really getting the hang of timing my leg drive off the chest, had a few reps where I touched too high on the chest. usually I touch too low if I fall out of groove.)

incline DB bench press - 
3x10 w/ x2 85 lbs *PR* (a PR, but not a true maximal effort because I haven't touched the incline DB press in several years)

seated cable row - 
4x12 #150 *PR*

high cable facepull - 
2x20 #130

OHEE EZ bar - 
2x15 w/ 85 lbs

single arm preacher curl - 
1x20 each side #55 *PR*

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG)
2x10 w/ 435 lbs *PR* (first week having belt on in several weeks. didn't get psyched up for these. was pretty relaxed. in the middle of the 2nd set I was like "How do I feel so relaxed right now and am I to lift these reps so well?" several reps left in the tank)

wide grip snatch grip deadlift - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (only 4th time doing these, so that's why the PR happened. mid-bar is feeling much more comfortable and strong. I think this is the new bar position to feel my strongest. I need to start with torso slightly more horizontal to keep a consistent torso angle from top to bottom)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, knee sleeves)
2x12 w/ 275 lbs *PR*(tough because high rep, but several reps left in the tank)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Calm, focused work.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
6x3 w/ 235 lbs (solid, in the groove, good speed. *progress by 10 lbs next session*)

bench press - 
3x8 w/ 205 lbs (1st set slower than expected, but last 2 sets were super snappy, and tons left in the tank)

unilateral DB row - (straps)
4x6 each side w/ 135 lbs

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x15 #150

cable curl - 
2x15 #100

plank - 
3x10 seconds

Awesome session. Focused. No psyching up.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (mid bar, belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
6x3 w/ 325 lbs (in the groove, but getting the feel of heavy weight again after pause squats, great depth)

leg press - 
3x10 #235

RDL - (straps)
3x6 325 lbs (solid)

roll outs from knees -
3x5 BW

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Felt pretty damn fresh leaving. No psyching up.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
6x3 w/ 245 lbs (fast, smooth, got generally faster each set)

incline DB bench press - 
3x8 w/ x2 70 lbs

seated cable row -
5x6 w/ #150

facepull - 
2x10 #130

cable pushdown - 
2x15 #120

single arm preacher cable curl -
2x12 each side #50 

Great session. No psyching up.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG, chalk)
5x3 w/ 455 lbs (solid, no psyching up.)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 345 lbs  (fast, a lot left in the tank, mostly focusing on upper back positioning, I widened the grip and stance about 1 inch on each side, so 2 inch total widening. index fingers about an inch outside of rings, and outer surface of shins just inside of the rings)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
3x6 w/ 295 lbs (sets got notably easier as they progressed, felt solid)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Focused, didn't really get amped up at all.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2019)

*How to Stretch more Effectively with Diaphragmatic Breathing*

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
6x3 w/ 245 lbs (felt so solid without needing to try or focus that hard. technique and power just came naturally today, while feeling pretty relaxed mentally. *progress by 5 lbs next session)*

bench press - 
3x8 w/ 215 lbs (solid, no psyching up, a lot left in the tank. *progress by 10 lbs next session*)

unilateral DB row - (straps)
4x6 each side w/ 140 lbs

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x15 #160

cable curl - 
2x15 #110

plank - 
3x15 seconds

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves, mid bar continues to feel great. technique wise, I gotta remember to keep that more forward torso angle and keep the knees driving forward, forward, forward down, in the hole, and back up)
6x3 w/ 335 lbs (last set was the best set. 4th set got a bit rocked back on my heels, and I felt thrown out of the groove for the whole set. I got too upright with my torso and wasn't intentional about driving the knees forward. definitely a lot left in the tank)

leg press - 
3x10 #250

RDL - (straps, felt super solid, a lot left in the tank)
3x6 w/ 335 lbs 

roll outs from knees - 
3x6 BW

Focused session. No psyching up.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
6x3 w/ 255 lbs (solid, no psyching up, in the groove, sets generally got easier each set, more in the tank for sure. *progress by 10 lbs next session*)

incline DB bench press - 
3x8 w/ x2 75 lbs (a lot left in the tank)

seated cable row - 
5x6 #165 (easy)

facepull - 
2x10 #140

cable pushdown - 
2x15 #130

single arm preacher curl - 
2x12 each #55 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
5x3 w/ 465 lbs (belt, mixed grip, chalk)

snatch grip wide grip deadlift - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 355 lbs *PR*

back squat - (M knee sleeves, belt)
3x6 w/ 305 lbs

Good stuff. No psyching up.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
6x3 w/ 250 lbs (solid, mostly in the groove, only mild psyching up on last couple sets, more in the tank, no grinders)

bench press - 
3x8 w/ 225 lbs (more in the tank for sure *progress by 5 lbs next week*)

unilateral DB row - 
4x6 each side w/ 145 lbs

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x15 #170

cable curl -
2x15 #120

plank - 
3x20 seconds

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2019)

anytime I wrote "M knee sleeves" in any previous posts, I meant "L knee sleeves".


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
6x3 w/ 345 lbs (feeling more and more comfortable with the mid-bar and more forward torso angle before descending. Squats today felt so focused and on point without getting psyched up. I felt like I was using all my body on each rep, instead of dumping into certain areas more than other (legs vs. back, and vice versa). Some reps felt perfect. A lot left in the tank. Took shorter rest intervals than usual, too.)

leg press - 
3x10 #265 (felt stronger than last week)

RDL - (straps)
3x6 w/ 345 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x7 BW

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
6x3 w/ 265 lbs (*volume PR* with sets of 3 with 265. yeesh, 3rd rep on 5th set was a grinder! I was losing core stability and twisting to favor my right side more. 6th set was noticeably faster. I trained the day after a squat day, and had 1 less recovery day in between bench sessions than I normally would. Also was not feeling as focused and naturally amped to train. Wasn't psyching up at all. Hopefully all these factors explain my performance. However, I upon looking at my PR log, I realized this was a big volume PR with 265, so feeling pretty fucking good about this now all things considered.*From here on out till meet, progress by 5 lbs per session*)

incline DB bench press - 
3x8 w/ x2 80 lbs (smooth, in the groove, and overall felt pretty effortless)

seated cable row - 
5x6 #180

*forgot to do facepulls, did 2x10 at home with bands, next session, do 2x10 #160*

cable pushdown - 
2x15 #140

single arm preacher curl - 
2x12 each #60

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 20, 2019)

It's hard and same here.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (MG, belt 5th notch, chalk)
5x3 w/ 475 lbs (solid, confident, smooth reps, in the groove, a lot left in the tank. felt pretty fresh after these)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - (beltless and straps, and usual)
3x5 w/ 365 lbs *PR* (toughest set of these so far, but definitely still more left in the tank)

back squat - (mid bar feeling great. belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
3x6 w/ 315 lbs (really solid in the groove, smooth reps, depth was solid, more in the tank)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
6x3 w/ 255 lbs (confident, in the groove, 3rd reps on a couple sets were turning into grinders, but smooth confident grinders, right in the groove)

bench press - 
3x8 w/ 230 lbs (took some psyching up to get the last set, last rep on 2nd and 3rd sets were TOUGH!)

unilateral DB row - (straps)
4x6 each side w/ 150 lbs

OHEE stiff handle -
2x15 #180

cable curl - 
2x15 #130

plank - 
3x25 seconds

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2019)

*^^^ volume PR with most sets of 3 at 255 lbs* *^^^stick with 6x3 on pause bench, progress by 5 lbs, do 2x8 next week on touch and go benching*


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2019)

Yesterday -

back squat (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
6x3 w/ 355 lbs (*big volume PR with sets of 3 at this weight*. in the groove, more in the tank, focused, but no real psyching up)

leg press -
3x10 #280 *PR*

RDL - (straps)
3x6 w/ 355 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x8 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
6x3 w/ 270 lbs (*big volume PR*smooth, no major grinders, didn't really get psyched up, stayed relatively calm and focused)

incline DB bench press - 
3x8 w/ x2 85 lbs

seated cable row - 
5x6 w/ 195 lbs

facepull - 
2x10 #160

cable pushdown - 
2x15 #150

single arm cable preacher curl - 
2x12 each side w/ #65

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2019)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG)
5x3 w/ 485 lbs

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 375 lbs *PR*

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
3x6 w/ 325 lbs

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2019)

Yesterday - 

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second)
6x3 w/ 260 lbs (*volume PR* 3rd reps were notably slower than first 2, but they were all confident and in the groove even if slow. I noticed I was slowing the bar too much in the bottom 1/3 of the movement on some reps, and this caused a slower concentric. I focused on a faster descent, but still under control, and this really helped speed pushing off the chest. I was inadvertently doing tempo eccentrics.*maintain 6x3 next week*)

bench press - 
1x8 235 lbs
2x7 235 lbs (goal was 2x8, but missed 8th rep on 2nd set, then tried again. on third set, the reps absolutely flew 1-7, but then I just got stuck on 8 about 2/3 of the way off. I wonder if it was a mental thing. first time failing post first-meet, but an assistance exercise. Had some missed reps last meet prep as well, only in bench.*next week, 5 lb increase, 2-3x6*)

unilateral DB row - 
4x6 each side w/ 160 lbs

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x15 #190 (*add extra weights to stack) next week*

cable curl - 
2x15 #140

plank - 
3x30 seconds

Loooong session, but solid lifting. Very happy with the pause benching.


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
6x3 w/ 365 lbs (*significant volume PR*easier than last week, more in the tank on each set, confident reps, in the groove. *next week maintain 6x3, consider M knee sleeves and belt 6th notch)*)

leg press - 
3x10 #295 lbs *PR* 

RDL - (straps, no belt)
3x6 w/ 365 lbs (solid)

roll outs from knees - 
3x9 

Awesome session. *May start to taper volume down next week.*


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2019)

Today -

bench press - 
6x3 w/ 275 lbs (*volume PR*. first set I had some "twisting", and I was getting asymmetrical in my pressing, weird mechanics, but decent bar speed. I caught that and corrected on set 2 (better bar speed). On set 3, third rep was a bit of a grinder. set 4, I fell out of groove on first rep, so by the third rep I was grinding bad (but I knew I had it). I was having a hard time getting in the groove. On sets 5 + 6, I got a spot, and these were my best sets. I was in the groove, and the reps were the fastest (the third reps flew up in comparison to the previous 2 sets). I was able to get mentally focused knowing there was a spot, at least for today. I know sometimes I can focus fine without a spot. *continue with sets of 3 for next week, get a spot if I can*)

incline DB bench -
3x8 w/ x2 90 lbs *PR*

seated cable row - 
5x6 #210

facepull - 
2x10 #170 

cable pushdown -
2x15#160

single arm preacher curl - 
2x12 #70

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG, chalk)
5x3 w/ 495 lbs (in the groove, not really getting psyched, just straight business getting my numbers in, more in the tank for sure)

wide-stance snatch-grip deadlift - (straps, beltless)
2x5 w/ 385 lbs *PR* (tough! but more in the tank)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
3x6 w/ 335 lbs (tough again, but more in the tank)

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. *Start cutting volume next session.*


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2019)

11/9/2019 

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
6x3 w/ 265 lbs (*volume PR with sets of 3 at this weight.* in the groove. last reps were slow, but confident)

bench press - 
2x6 w/ 240 lbs

unilateral DB row - (straps)
4x5 each side w/ 165 lbs *(volume PR. go for 3x5 with 5 more lbs next session)*

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x15 #195 *PR*

cable curl - 
2x15 #150

plank - 
3x35 seconds

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
4x3 w/ 375 lbs
1x4 w/ 375 lbs *PR* and *volume PR* considering all sets (felt so strong, in the groove, psyched up, definitely more in the tank, last rep cruised up)

leg press - 
2x10 #310 *PR* (*next week add the 7.5 lbs available*)

RDL - (straps, no belt as usual)
2x6 w/ 375 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x10 

Awesome session. Felt so good despite a really stress day and sleeping poorly the past couple nights.


----------



## fufu (Nov 13, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - (1 second pause)
6x2 w/ 280 lbs (had a left shoulder pain that was making me feel weak near the bottom 1/3 (descent and ascent) and feel less confident. Originally planned 6x3, but knocked it down to 6x2. I realized that this shoulder pain derives from my last squat session. I had the exact same pain + weakness feeling after each squat set. This is frustrating because I've hit 3x3 with this weight in the past. I hope the pain resolves and the strength comes back. Things like this have turned around in the past. I hope it happens again.)

incline DB bench press - 
2x8 w/ x2 95 lbs *PR*

seated cable row - 
5x5 #225 (matched current PR, *add 5 lbs to stack next session*)

cable push down - 
2x15 #170 (*go for 2x14 next week*)

Good stuff. Just gotta stick with the program and hopefully my numbers come around. BW = 202 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG)
3x3 w/ 505 lbs 
1x5 w/ 505 lbs *PR* (TOUGH. today both a 5RM PR and a big volume PR with 505 lbs)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
1x6 w/ 345 lbs
1x8 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (TOUGH, but I knew I had it in me. it's weird rep 8 on 2nd set went up faster that rep 6 on 1st set. Almost every time the 2nd sets on higher rep squats feel easier)

Awesome session. HARD SESSION. Significantly cutting volume here on out.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2019)

Yesterday - 

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
3x3 w/ 270 lbs *PR* (wow, felt really good. felt more confident in the reps than last week, technique was on point. great confidence boost 3 weeks out from my meet. took 400 mg ibuprofin ~1 hour before training, was feeling a little funkiness in left shoulder while benching at first, but nothing that impacted my working sets.)

bench press - 
2x6 w/ 245 (cruising)

unilateral DB row - 
3x7 each side w/ 160 lbs (*go for 3x5 w/ 170 next week*)

OHEE stiff handle - 
1x20 max stack (different gym than I usually go to)
1x10 max stack 

planks -
3x40 seconds

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (M knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
3x2 w/ 385 lbs (*big volume PR with 385*. sets felt really strong. 2nd rep on 2nd set was a bit slow but only because i fell out of groove (went too deep a little too fast and got rocked back a bit, taking pressure off my big toe and therefore quads. 3rd set, both reps were fast and confident)
1x3 w/ 385 lbs *PR* (smooth, confident, relatively fast, in the groove reps, feel like I had perhaps even another in me!!)

leg press - 
2x8 w/ 317.5 lbs *PR*

RDL - (straps, no belt as usual)
1x7 w/ 385 lbs *PR*

roll outs from knees -
3x11

Wow. What a fantastic session. Squats are feeling so on point, both in technique and strength. Feeling good with my meet coming up in about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2019)

Today -

warm up

bench press - (wasn't feeling well in the groove today, but was able to focus later into the sets)
1x1 285 lbs (just testing the waters because of L shoulder issue, everything felt fine, no pain)
1x2 285 lbs (didn't psych up that much and this went pretty well, felt confident about remaining sets)
1x1 285 lbs (fell out of groove on first rep (touched too high) so slower first rep, and just didn't have the tension and strength in me for rep 2, really surprised I missed it)
3x2 285 lbs (was able to reassert my mind and technique, got psyched up, but still nothing super intense. the first set after missing the 2nd rep on the previous set went up significantly faster, felt pretty easy actually. I'm at the point where small deficiencies in technique and focus make a big difference, due to how near to my max I am. The 2nd reps on a couple sets were real grinders, but confident. It's funny how I failed on a second rep, then the next set blasted both reps with ease, and then did 2 more sets of 2 reps. the mental game is really important.)

seated cable row - 
4x5 #235 lbs *PR* (I used x2 5 lb additional external weight on the cable stack. next week, go for 4x5 w/ #240)

cable pushdown -
1x14 #180 *PR*
1x13 #180 (failed last rep, agh! I think I would have had it if I got really psyched up) *go for 1 set max reps with #190 next week*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Next week, I need to make sure I get psyched up. I was having a hard time getting really fired up today.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, belt 5th notch)
1x2 w/ 515 lbs
1x4 w/ 515 lbs *PR* (I was not feeling it physically and mentally this morning. Had a hard time getting psyched up, up until this second 4RM PR attempt. so glad I got this, big confidence booster for my meet in 2 weeks).

warm up in squats, but was feeling really taxed from the deadlifts, so I cut them out. I also did a fair amount of heavy squat volume last lower session (plus really heavy leg pressing) (both the heavy squat volume and heavy leg pressing accounts for significantly more work compared to where I was at the exact same pre-meet time last session, so feeling less recovered and therefore cutting out the squats to recover makes sense.)

BW = 202 lbs

This was a very affirming session that  shows even if I am not feeling great physically and mentally through all my warm-ups, I can still push myself to hit all-time strength PRs. Today's new 4RM in the deadlift is one of my best deadlift sets of all time.


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2019)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
4x2 w/ 275 lbs *PR* (wow, felt so focused mentally & physically without even trying that hard. in the groove, confident, smooth, FAST reps. most I've ever pause benched for reps)

bench press - 
1x6 w/ 250 lbs (definitely could have been more focused, let myself be a little sloppy, but still more in the tank)

unilateral DB row - (straps)
3x5 each side w/ 170 lbs *PR* (all-time most weight I've ever rowed, more in the tank)

OHEE stiff handle - 
2x12 #200 *PR*

forearm plank - 
3x45 seconds

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

What an awesome session. Bench press has felt inconsistent, so I'm really really happy with today's performance. I definitely had more sets of 2 in me.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm still following.  Your consistancy and dedication is amazing.


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 26, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> I'm still following.  Your consistancy and dedication is amazing.



This is the truth and I still pop in here to read what ur doing too! Keep it going man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> This is the truth and I still pop in here to read what ur doing too! Keep it going man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TripleOvertime said:


> I'm still following.  Your consistancy and dedication is amazing.



Thanks guys! I love training, and that definitely helps me stay motivated. I also started specifically training for powerlifting like 1.5 years ago, and it's been a lot of fun, especially training for competition.


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (M knee sleeve, belt 5th notch)
1x1 345, 365, 385
1x2 395 lbs *PR* (had a hard time getting mentally and physically amped for this, but I did it. I had a lot of doubt during the set. 2nd rep was a grinder, but the bar kept moving and I stuck to the position.)

RDL - (straps, no belt)
1x6 w/ 395 lbs *PR* (these were tough, but technique felt really good) 

roll out from knees - 
2x12 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Feeling good about this session. The squats took guts, but I hit a new PR. Despite the PR, I felt disappointed in that the reps didn't move as fast as I wanted them to. But, it's still the most weight I've ever done for reps, and I need to recognize that. I also need to remember that mentally plays a BIG role when lifting at this intensity, and that being a bit mentally off can significantly impact my set, and that slower reps don't necessarily indicate my true strength. Had I attempted more sets, who knows how fast 395 would have moved. It's hard to say, and today was supposed to be really low volume and I wanted to stick to that for the sake of the meet coming up in 1.5 weeks.


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
1x1 205, 225, 245, 265, 275, 280
2x2 w/ 280 lbs *PR* (this training cycle I added 10 lbs to my all time best 2RM in the pause bench, I feel really good about that)

seated cable row - 
3x5 #240 *PR*

cable pushdown - 
1x12 #190 (matched previous PR)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Very happy with the benching.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
1x1 405, 455, 475, 495, 515
1x1 535 (this was intended to be a 2RM PR attempt, but the first rep was slow off the ground, making the whole rep very hard, and then my grip didn't feel great at the top. Mentally I couldn't quite get fired up for this as much as I would have liked. Disappointed here, as my 1RM PR is 30 lbs more, and I've hit plenty of rep PRs since I hit 565 back in March. First week this whole training block where I didn't hit the numbers I went into the gym aiming for. However, I have a lot of accumulated fatigue. Today was my last heavy session before the meet, and my deadlift a week from today may likely be a different story since I have 7 days to focus on recovery and lift very light and with low volume. I also need to remember that the bar I use at the gym is pretty bent and the knurling is super worn away, which adds a layer of difficulty getting into the groove off the floor with heavy sets (the bar will rotate unless it's perfectly aligned with how it's bent, and the grip is harder.)

back squat - 
1x7 w/ 355 lbs *PR* (tough, but solid. I did not feel confident going into this set, and I really had to focus super hard. Didn't feel as nailed in the groove as I have been. Had some hip shifting, but good, strong full ROM reps and a PR. I think I had another in me too. Happy to hit a PR after the disappointing deadlift performance.)

Last heavy session before the meet. Time to rest, eat, and recover. BW = 200 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2019)

Yesterday - 

warm up

competition pause bench press - 
3x3 w/ 175 lbs (very light, in my recovery week before the meet. in the groove, really fast reps, comfortable, felt great)
(then did some competition command practice)

unilateral DB row -
3x5 each side w/ 75 lbs (extremely light, just for recovery and keeping my joints and muscles moving)

plank - 
2x10 seconds

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Body is feeling great! BW = 200 lbs. Focusing on sleeping, eating, and recovery this week.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2019)

Today -

warm up

competition squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
2x3 w/ 225 lbs
3x1 w/ 225 lbs (w/ commands)

competition deadlift - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
2x3 w/ 275 lbs 
3x1 w/ 275 lbs (w/ commands)

competition bench press - (stiff wrist wraps, as usual)
2x1 w/ 135 lbs (w/ commands)

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

That's it - last session before the meet on 12/8. Nothing left to do but sleep well, eat well, and perform to my best physical and mental ability at the meet.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2019)

Meet lifts:

Squatted 425 lbs on third attempt, 3 white lights *PR*

Benched 286 easily on 2nd attempt, 3 white lights, 5.5 lbs shy of my all time competition bench, missed 297 on my third attempt

Deadlifted 562 lbs on third attempt (it felt like a lot left in the tank), 3 white lights. This is my stiff bar PR. I've deadlifted 565 with a deadlift bar.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2019)

First day back after 4 day break.

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
5x5 w/ 205 lbs (these flew)

pec deck - 
3x12 #85

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side 120 lbs *progress by 10 lbs*

unilateral reverse cable fly - 
212 each #20

unilateral cable pushdown -
2x12 each #50

incline DB curl - 
2x12 w/ x2 25 lbs

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Working on hypertrophy for a bit.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves. i tried low bar squat, super uncomfortable, scrapped that idea)
5x5 w/ 295 lbs (_pace yourself between reps_)

plate loaded leg press - 
2x10 w/ 3 45's on each side

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - (beltless)
3x5 w/ 335 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 16, 2019)

Carry on!


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2019)

Today -

tempo bench press (3,0,1) -
6x3 w/ 225 lbs *(progress by 10 lbs)*

incline DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 65 lbs

unilateral single arm low cable row -
4x10 each side #90

OHEE single arm - 
2x12 each side #50 

DB preacher curl - (pressing inner ends of DBs into each other) 
2x12 x2 20 lbs 

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, using the deadlift bar again)
4x5 w/ 435 lbs (felt super solid, a ton left in the tank)

tempo back squat - (3,0,1) (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves *bar moved down back as far as I can before they press into spine of scapula, mid bar position)*
3x6 w/ 265 lbs

pause RDL - (1 second pause at bottom) (straps, beltless)
3x6 w/ 275 lbs 

Awesome session. Left feeling fresh.


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
5x5 w/ 215 lbs 

pec deck - 
3x12 #100 (seated level 3)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 130 lbs (*progress 10 lbs next session*)

unilateral cable rear delt fly - 
2x12 each #25

unilateral cable pushdown - 
2x12 each #55

seated incline curl - 
2x12 w/ x2 30 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## REHH (Dec 20, 2019)

559 pages!!


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2019)

REHH said:


> 559 pages!!



I love training!


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (I really like the new mid-bar position I've been using, which is as far low on my back as possible without pressing into the spine of my scapulas)
5x5 w/ 305 lbs (felt more comfortable and easier than last week, no psyching up at all) *really focus in pacing between reps and getting a good breath and brace before each rep*

plate-loaded leg press - 
2x10 w/ x3 45 + 10 lbs each side

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 345 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x6 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Solid, focused session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2019)

Today -

warm up

tempo bench press - (3,0,1)
6x3 w/ 235 lbs (*progress 10 lbs next week*)

incline DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 70 lbs

unilateral low cable row - 
4x10 each #100

unilateral cable OHEE -
2x12 #55

DB preacher curl - 
2x12 w/ x2 25 lbs

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2019)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (no belt, continuing with deadlift bar)
4x5 w/ 445 lbs (easy, been using a slightly wide stance, and I like it better. a ton left in the tank. deadlift bar feels noticeably easier with this weight).

tempo back squat - (3,0,1) (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
3x6 w/ 275 lbs (sets got progressively easier, a lot left in the tank)

pause RDL - 
3x6 w/ 275 lbs

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Focused, calm, no psyching up.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2019)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - 
5x5 w/ 225 lbs (in the groove, fast, confident, no psyching up, more in the tank was *really focusing on pushing bar towards my head when pressing off the chest, and it really help, especially on the latter reps, continue to focus on this)**progress by 10 lbs next session*

cable flies -
2x12 w/ x2 27.5 (at HAC), *add additional intermediate plate next session*

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 140 lbs *add 10 lbs next session*

rear delt fly -
2x10 each #15* (add additional intermediate plate next session)*

unilateral cable pushdown - 
2x12 each #30 *change to 2x10 and add additioanl intermediate plate next session*

incline DB curl - 
1x12 x2 35
1x10 x2 30 (these burn me out quick because I can't cheat the reps at all)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Calm, focused, strong session.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2019)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 315 lbs (smooth, powerful, in the groove, calm + focused sets, so much more in the tank)

plate-loaded leg press - 
2x10 w/ x3 45 + 20 lbs each side *(add 10 lbs each side next session)*

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 355 lbs

roll outs from knees -
3x7 BW

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2020)

Today -

warm up

tempo bench press - (3,0,1)
6x3 w/ 245 lbs (getting a lot more comfortable with the tempo. *progress 10 lbs next session and focus on pressing bar towards head off the chest*) 

incline DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 75 lbs

unilateral low cable row - 
4x10 each side #110

OHEE single arm cable - 
2x12 each #60

DB preacher curl - 
2x12 w/ x2 30 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. No psyching up.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2020)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, MG, no belt)
4x5 w/ 455 lbs (no psyching up, focused, a ton more in the tank)

tempo back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves, 3-0-1)
3x6 w/ 285 lbs (feeling very comfortable with the tempo, I really love how I can feel groove so much clearer with tempo reps, it feels really good for my form, felt really solid, a lot left in the tank, final reps on all sets went fast and smooth)

pause RDL - (1 second pause at bottom, straps, no belt)
3x6 w/ 285 lbs (these went super fast and smooth, felt easier compared to last week, a ton left in the tank. *I really focused on a good tight back position and hips back with vertical shins to stress the hamstrings*

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2020)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
5x5 w/ 235 lbs (sets got progressively easier. last reps on first couple sets were surprisingly slow. There were a few things working against me: went rock climbing yesterday so shoulders were fatigued, back to regular gym and getting used to bent bar, using low shitty bench and didn't put plates under it to get it to a regular height which helps with leg drive, plus I just wasn't getting focused on my technique. *the most important thing to focus on is not touching too high, and to press towards head off of chest. progress 10 lbs next session)*

pec deck - 
3x12 #130 (seat level 3)

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 150 lbs *(progress 10 lbs next week)*

unilateral cable pushdown - 
2x10 each #65 *(progress by #5 each week)*

seated incline curl - 
2x8 w/ x2 40 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 325 lbs (a lot left in the tank, no real psyching up, liked how easy these felt without knee sleeves)

plate loaded leg press - 
2x10 w/ x3 45 + 35 lbs each side (*progress 10 lbs each side next session)*

side stance snatch grip deadlift -
3x5 w/ 365 lbs

roll out from knees - 
3x8

Awesome session. Felt great without needing to try to focus too hard.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

tempo bench press - (3,0,1)
5x3 w/ 255 lbs (I wanted 6x3, but these got a lot tougher! First time ever progressing these and I wasn't sure how difficult they'd be become, so this is a good gauge of what I can expect my strength to be on these compared to touch + go and pause reps.) (*progress to 6x2 next session with a 5 lb increase)*
2x2 w/ 255 lbs

incline DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 80 lbs *(keep 2x12 next session)*

unilateral cable row - 
4x10 each #120 *(do 3x10 next session)*

OHEE single arm - 
2x12 each #65 (*do 2x10)*

DB preacher curl - 
2x12 w/ x2 35 lbs (*do 2x8 next session)*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2020)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip, beltless, deadlift bar)
4x5 w/ 465 lbs (*beltless PR*) (*stay beltless for next session for same rep scheme, then start using belt after that*)

tempo back squat - (3,0,1)
3x6 w/ 295 lbs (I'm learning how to pace my breathing and bracing correctly so I can maintain stability without a lot of core discomfort and light headedness)

pause RDL - (1 second pause at bottom)
3x6 w/ 295 lbs

Awesome session. Calm, focused lifting.


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2020)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - 
5x5 w/ 245 lbs *PR* (yikes, final reps on a couple sets were GRINDERS. Last rep the final set flew really smoothly. I was taking things too casually. Not resting enough between sets and not getting focused and psyched up enough. These were PR sets for 1 second pauses. *next session progress by 5 lbs and stick to 5x5, make note to rest enough (at least 5 minutes between sets) and get really focused. I will have the sets if I am focused enough.*

pec deck - 
2x12 #145 (*stick to same rep scheme next session)*

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side 160 lbs* PR* (*progress to 3x7 w/ 165 next session)*

unilateral cable pushdown - 
2x10 each #70

seated incline curl - 
2x6 w/ x2 45 lbs

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 15, 2020)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 335 lbs (solid volume PR AND with no knee sleeves. last set was the best. smooth, in the groove, and definitely more left in the tank. I have been slowly working the bar further down my back. I like to get the bar as close to the spine of my scapula as I can before the bar digs into the bone sharply. I'm definitely not doing high-bar right now. It's like mid bar. What I'm doing feels very comfortable right now, and it's notably lower than what I've been doing in the past couple years. *start wearing knee sleeves next session*)

plate-loaded leg press - 
2x10 w/ x4 45 lbs on each side *PR* (*add 5 lbs each side next session, stick to 2x10*)

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 375 lbs (felt smooth, more in the tank for sure)

roll outs from knees - 
3x9 BW


----------



## Gandi_Bachchi (Jan 15, 2020)

*Such a good fitness program?In fact, I'm engaged in a fitness program. The goal is to improve my sex life. I have a hard time getting an erection, and my friends recommend wearing a penis condom. However, I have a strong personal resistance to that stuff so I've turned to daily exercise. I really hope it helps.

*


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

tempo bench press - (3,0,1)
6x2 w/ 260 lbs *PR* (felt really in the groove, smooth reps. more in the tank. *stick with 6x2 with 5 more lbs next week, focus on touching in right spot on the chest and pressing towards the head when off the chest*)

incline DB bench press - 
2x12 w/ x2 85 lbs *PR* (*do 2x10 next week)*

unilateral low cable row - 
3x10 each side #130 *PR*

OHEE single arm cable - 
1x10 each #70
1x8 each #70 (*do 2x8 next week #5 more*

DB preacher curl - 
2x8 w/ x2 40 lbs (this is the last time I'll do these this session)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, NO belt)
3x5 w/ 475 lbs *all-time heaviest beltless PR* (felt super solid. had more in the tank and another set for sure, but I wanted to limit fatigue for the rest of this workout. also realizing I deadlift twice a week (wide stance snatch grip DL on squat day), so no need to accumulate all my deadlift volume on 1 day. *start wearing belt next week and stick to 3x5.*

tempo back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
3x6 w/ 305 lbs (sets got progressively easier, which seems to be the case with these. kept warm up sets low (3ish reps when past the bar). these felt really locked in. *start wearing knee sleeves next session*)

pause RDL - 
3x6 w/ 305 lbs (a lot more in the tank)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
1x5,4,5,4,5 250 lbs *PR* (technique is what caused those sets of 4 (failed on the 5th on both). On set 2, I fell significantly out of the groove on rep 4 touching too low (after nailing the groove on the 3 previous reps). the rough 4th rep caused me to lose tension and positioning and it fatigued me bc it was a slower rep. on set 4, I think I rushed myself and the bar kind of wobbled on my chest. I think if I took rep 5 slower near the bottom of the descent and paused just a bit longer, I would have rep 5. On 5th set, rep 5 went out without a grind. Regardless, I still nailed 3x5, which is a rep PR with 1 second pauses at this weight. When I hit the groove, the weight moves pretty effortlessly. *next session go for 5x4 with 255 lbs*)

pec deck - 
2x12 #160 *PR*

unilateral DB row -
3x7 each side w/ 165 lbs *PR* (*next week do 3x6 w/ 170 lbs)*

cable pushdown unilateral - 
1x10 each #75
1x8 each #75

cutting out direct bicep work for rest of phase

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (M knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
5x5 w/ 345 lbs (volume PR, a lot left in the tank, fast smooth reps, in the groove, focused lifting, not much psyching up. *stick to 5x5 next week*)

plate-loaded leg press - 
2x10 w/ x4 45 lbs + 5 lbs each side *PR* (*discontinue these for rest of the phase*)

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 385 lbs (matched current PR) (*continue with 3x5 next week*)

roll outs from knees - 
3x10 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

tempo bench press - (3,0,0)
6x2 w/ 265 lbs *PR* (these felt really solid. no real psyching up. pretty calm and focused. 2nd reps on most sets were grinders of sorts, but still very confident reps. last set was clearly the best set due to being more mentally and physically. *go for 5x2 next session, progress by 5 lbs)*

incline DB bench press -  
2x10 w/ x2 90 lbs *PR* *(go for 2x10 again next session)*

unilateral cable row - 
3x10 each side #140 *PR*

unilateral OHEE cable - 
2x8 each #75 (*go for 2x7 next week)*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2020)

BW = 209.4 this morning. I've been intentionally eating more to put on muscle. I'm definitely putting on some muscle mass, and I'm feeling the strength gains.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2020)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, chalk, MG)
3x5 w/ 485 lbs (cruising, more in the tank, no big pre-set psych ups. felt pretty calm and focused today. first time having belt on in like 5-6 weeks, and usually I don't quite feel 100% effective with the belt-on technique until 2-3 or so sessions with it. *next session stick to 3 sets, first two of 5 reps, and rep PR attempt on last set.)*

tempo back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
3x6 w/ 315 lbs *PR* (first time wearing knee sleeves on this. wow, these went up pretty fast, especially the last set. A few of the reps on the last set felt as fast as any reps since I started doing tempo squats about 5-6 weeks ago. these felt so locked in. I really like how I can find the sweet spot in the hole on these. tempo squats have been one of the best squat assistance movements I've used ever. *3x5 next week*)

pause RDL - (1 second pause, straps, no belt as usual)
3x6 w/ 315 lbs *PR* (smooth, snappy, a lot left in the tank)

Awesome session. Hit everything well today while staying calm and focused.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2020)

Yesterday -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
5x4 w/ 255 lbs *PR* (these felt super solid and in the groove, no major psyching up. *continue with sets of 4 next session*)

pec deck -
2x10 #175 *PR* (tough! *cut these out for rest of phase*)

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each side w/ 170 lbs *PR* (*aim for 3x4 with 175 lbs next week, if that'll fit on the adjust DB handle. could use 35 lb plates instead*

unilateral cable push down - 
2x8 each #80 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 355 lbs (*big volume PR* last volume PR with this weight was 6x3. No major psyching up. More in the tank)

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 395 lbs *PR* (tough, but felt totally fine on my body after each set, just overall fatigue)

roll outs from knees - 
3x11 BW

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2020)

Today -

warm up

tempo bench press - (3 second,0,0)
5x2 w/ 270 lbs *PR* (wow these felt in the groove and confident, without much psyching up (especially on first 3 sets). I had some grinders on the 2nd reps of some sets, but I felt really confident pushing through and being patient. Really solid 3 seconds too. Some of the most consistent eccentric and barpath since I started doing these. *next session continue with sets of 2)*

incline DB bench press - 
1x10 w/ x2 95 lbs *PR* (*cut these out from here on out*) 

unilateral cable row - 
3x8 each side #150 *PR* *continue with 3x8 next session*

unilateral cable OHEE - 
2x7 each side #80 (*do 3x6 next session)*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Body feels great. Technique feels great. Confident reps today. Volume is decreasing as intensity is continuing to go up.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2020)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, chalk, MG)
2x4 w/ 495 lbs (smooth, easy)
1x7 w/ 495 lbs *PR* (for a new 7RM, went very smooth. reps looked fast when watching recording. definitely had a good amount left in the tank. didn't feel destroyed after this either, which is nice)

tempo squat - (3 seconds, 0, 0)
3x4 w/ 325 lbs *PR* (cut 2 reps off of what I've been doing, need to cut volume now that intensity is getting up there. these felt relatively easier compared to previous weeks)

pause RDL - (1 second pause at bottom)
3x6 w/ 325 lbs *PR*

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2020)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press (1 second pause)
3x4 w/ 260 lbs *PR* (in the groove, confident reps, last reps were all grinders to a degree, last set was the best set due to getting moderately psyched up. technique felt really on point)

unilateral DB row - 
3x4 each side w/ 175 lbs *PR* (all time most I've ever rowed)

unilateral cable push down - 
2x6 each side #85

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2020)

2/8/2020

back squat - 
3x5 w/ 365 lbs
1x6 w/ 365 lbs *PR* (all of these sets felt fantastic, including the PR set, still more in the tank)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - (straps, no belt)
2x5 w/ 405 lbs *PR* (pretty tough, but still more in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
2x12 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2020)

Today -

warm up

tempo bench press - (3 seconds, 0, 0)
5x2 w/ 275 lbs *PR* (so solid. technique was on point, every rep was confident. super happy with how these went. Felt perhaps easier than last week. Shoulders felt great, no pain or discomfort whatsoever, even when my grip is the widest it's been on benching.)

unilateral cable row - 
3x8 each side #160 *PR*

unilateral cable OHEE - 
2x6 each side #85 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2020)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, MG, belt 5th notch)
1x1 405, 455, 495, 545 lbs
1x1 585 lbs *PR* (20 lb 1RM PR (been ~11 months since my last 1RM attempt in the deadlift). mentally and physically on point. this felt like peak performance. Went up really smoothly and with lots of confidence. This was six 45 lb plates on each side of the barbell, a huge milestone lift for me. so happy about this lift. I had a lot of adrenaline and confidence when setting up to attempt this lift. I find that making big jumps in going for 1RM PR's has worked well for me. In this training block, the heaviest I did before this was 495 lbs last week, and I jumped 90 lbs for this 1RM PR.)

tempo squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
2x4 w/ 335 lbs *PR* (felt really solid, kept volume low though)

pause RDL - (1 second pause at bottom)
2x6 w/ 335 lbs *PR*

Awesome, awesome, awesome session. I felt so great before during and after that deadlift PR.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2020)

^forgot to log that I did deadlift - 2x3 w/ 505 lbs after the PR set


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfiRFKh5Sec


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
7x3 w/ 265 lbs (felt really confident with 3 reps, but wanted 4 for a PR, but I decided I'll be patient and work up to a PR in a couple more weeks, but I wanted to hit a *volume PR*, so I did 7 sets). 

unilateral low cable row - 
3x5 each side #180 *PR*

unilateral cable push down - 
2x5 each #90

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility 

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2020)

Today -

warm up

back squat - 
3x5 w/ 375 lbs *PR* (really solid, and no major psyching up. very focused, calm approach today. Felt really in the groove.)

roll outs from knees - 
2x13 BW

Short and sweet. Felt great today, despite being sleep deprived last night.


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2020)

Today -

warm up

tempo bench press - (3 second, 0, 0)
3x2 w/ 280 lbs *PR* (on new equipment, and spotter was a bit chatty. wasn't as focused as I could have been. No psyching up for any of these either. rep 2 of set 1 got out of the groove a lot, but it went up. sets 2 and 3 felt really solid. went for a 4th set but failed my 2nd rep. still, an all-time PR in the 3 second tempo bench, which feels great.)

unilateral cable row - 
2x8 #170 *PR*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
1x2 455, 495, 515
1x2 535 *PR*

tempo back squat - (3 seconds, 0, 0)
2x3 w/ 345 lbs *PR*

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2020)

Today -

warm up

bench press - (touch and go, first time doing these in a few months)
1x1 265, 275, 285
1x1 300 lbs *PR* (went up very quick, smooth and confident. a lot left in the tank. wow, after doing all that pause and tempo work over the past few months, the touch and go feels super strong. I knew I was gonna go for the 1RM PR when 285 felt really easy.)

unilateral cable row - 
3x4 each #190 *PR*

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2020)

Today -

warm up

back squat - 
2x4 w/ 385 lbs *PR* (in the groove, confident, moderate psyching up)

roll outs from knees - 
2x14 BW

Awesome session. 1 more workout until I take several days off.


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
2x14 w/ 195 lbs *PR* (I was warming up to attempt PR sets of triples, but I've peaked and strength is not there! Went really like to hit an easy rep PR.)

That's it, taking a few days off before I start a new phase of training. Hit all the goals I wanted to this phase. Feeling good.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 2, 2020)

Seanp156 said:


> Damn... I went to bed AT 4:30 AM  when I go to the gym it's usually in the late afternoon, or at night, so there are plenty of people to ask for a spot... I don't think I could ever go early in the morning.


I love to go early in the morning.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice work fufu.  Seems like a pr happening every session. Impressive.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Nice work fufu.  Seems like a pr happening every session. Impressive.



Thank you! I had a very successful block of training over the past 10 weeks or so, and towards the last couple weeks of it, my strength was peaking well. I was putting on some weight too, which helped.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip, no belt)
4x6 w/ 435 lbs (felt really solid, fast reps, a lot left in the tank)

tempo back squat - (3 seconds, 0, 0)
3x7 w/ 265 lbs (fucking tough, even though the last reps were snappy. Figuring out the breathing/bracing balance makes it hard, and the bracing fatigue from all those tempo reps is brutal. But I know from my last block of training that these get easier over time.)

pause RDL - (2 second pause at lowest part of the rep) (straps, no belt) 
2x5 w/ 265 lbs

Awesome session. No psyching up.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2020)

Today -

warm up

tempo bench press - (3 second, 0, 0)
6x4 w/ 215 lbs (sets got easier as they went on for the most part. *progress by 10 lbs next week*, and progress by 10 lbs each week till I get to 245)

pec deck - 
3x10 #100 *progress by #15*)

hammer strength high row - 
4x10 w/ x2 45 each side *(add 5 lbs each side next time)* (seat height at 5)

preacher machine curl - 
2x10 #40 (*progress by #7.5 next time)*

unilateral cable push down -
2x12 each #55 (*progress by #5 next time)*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2020)

^^^deadlift workout on 3/3/2020 was the first day back after a 4 day break from training.


----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2020)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x6 w/ 295 lbs (smooth, fast, a lot more in the tank)

plate-loaded leg press - 
2x8 w/ x3 45 + 10 lbs each side (*progress by 10 lbs each side next session*)

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - (straps, no belt, as usual)
3x5 w/ 345 lbs 

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

Awesome session. Moved through it pretty quickly.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

Spoto press - (1 second pause, pausing 1-2 inches from the chest. index finger ~1.5 outside of rings on narrow-ringed bar, and this is the position I've been benching with for the past 2 months or so)
5x4 w/ 205 lbs (*progress by 10 lbs)*

incline bench press - (index finger on rings, to increase ROM, seat height at 1)
3x6 w/ 165 lbs (felt harder than I thought they would. *progress by 10 lbs)*

unilateral low cable row - 
4x8 each #100

EZ bar curl - (bar weighs 30 lbs)
2x12 w/ 50 lbs

unilateral cable OHEE - 
2x12 #55

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. No psyching up at all.


----------



## fufu (Mar 11, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, no belt)
4x6 w/ 445 lbs (sets felt easier as they went on, a lot left in the tank)

tempo back squat - (3, 0, 0)
3x7 w/ 275 lbs (tough as expected, but easier than last week, last reps went up fast. it's just the core fatigue and breathing pattern that make these tough, not the strength issue so far)

pause RDL - (2 second pause at bottom)
2x5 w/ 275 lbs

Good stuff. Not really psyching up for anything.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

tempo bench press -
6x4 w/ 225 lbs (some of the last reps were surprisingly tough. There are some areas I'll need to improve on for next session: *rest at least 5 minutes between sets, be more intentional with being physically and mentally focused for each set. progress by 10 lbs.* I also think these sets are feeling tougher because I am lowering for a true 3 seconds, whereas before when I began with these, I probably didn't lower slow enough.)

pec deck - 
3x10 #115 *progress by #15*

hammer strength high row - 
4x10 w/ x2 45 lbs +5 lbs each side (*progress by 5 lbs each side next session*)(these felt easier this week)

machine preacher curl - 
2x10 #47.5 *progress by #7.5*

unilateral cable push down - 
2x12 each #60 *progress by #5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. A bit lackadaisical today.


----------



## fufu (Mar 15, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
5x6 w/ 305 lbs (no psyching up, no music. felt great, smooth, fast reps, a lot left in the tank.)

plate-loaded leg press - 
2x8 w/ x3 45 +20 lbs each side (*progress by 10 on each side*)

wide-stance snatch-grip deadlift - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 355 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x6 BW

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2020)

Today -

warm up

Spoto bench press - (1 second pause)
5x4 w/ 215 lbs (*progress by 10 lbs*)

incline bench press - 
3x6 w/ 175 lbs (*progress by 5 lbs*)

unilateral low cable row - 
4x8 each #110

unilateral OHEE -
2x12 each #60

EZ bar preacher curl - 
2x12 w/ 55 lbs

Fast session, relatively short rest intervals. In and out. Gym is going to be closed for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2020)

Procured a home gym on Craigslist. I have the basics to keep progressing.

Yesterday - 

deadlift - (beltless, MG, chalk)
4x6 w/ 455 lbs (speedy in the groove reps, felt really strong off the floor0

tempo back squat - (3 second eccentric)
3x7 w/ 285 lbs (last reps were speedy, but fuck these are tough)

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x5 w/ 285 lbs 

Awesome session. So grateful to have a home gym right now.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2020)

Today -

warm up

tempo bench press - (3,0,0)
6x4 w/ 235 lbs (felt really solid in the groove, easier than last week, but still tough-ish on last reps. *progress by 5 lbs from here on out*)

incline bench press - 
2x10 w/ 145 lbs

incline spider row - (nipples above top of bench)
5x10 w/ 115 lbs (first time ever doing these, starting light and with a lot of volume, *progress by 5 lbs each session)*

purple band OHEE - (heel on rack, band looped about neck level)
3x12 thumbs on first line of tape

barbell curl - 
2x12 w/ 65 lbs

hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2020)

3/23/2020

back squat - (belt 5th notch)
5x6 w/ 315 lbs (no pysching up at all, sets went well, *continue with no knee sleeves next session*)

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 365 lbs (felt easier than last week)

roll outs from knees - 
3x7

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2020)

Today -

warm up

Spoto bench press - (1 second pause)
5x4 w/ 225 lbs (*progress by 10 lbs next session)*

incline bench press - 
3x6 w/ 180 lbs (still learning the groove of these. I'm finding keeping tension on the base of my thumb while keeping the bar closer towards my head helps. *progress by 6 lbs*)

barbell row - (pinkies 1 inch inside of rings)
5x8 w/ 165 lbs (I haven't trained these in years. I never really trained it that much when I did. starting light. *progress by 10 lbs*)

JM press - (inner surface of hand ~2.5 inches from smooth part of bar)
2x12 w/ 95 lbs (first time ever doing these, need to learn the groove and figure out how to make these consistent in technique. 

DB incline bench preacher curl -
2x15 each side w/ 20 lbs

Good stuff. Trying new exercises to make due with limited home gym equipment.


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2020)

Today -

warm up

beltless deadlift - 
4x6 w/ 465 lbs *PR* (felt really solid and in the groove)

tempo back squat - (3,0,1) (belt, no knee sleeves)
3x7 w/ 295 lbs *PR* (fuck these were tough. last set was the easiest. Really felt fatigue and pump in my back. *continue with 1 more session with no knee sleeves. it will be hard but I can do it.*. In watching the video of these sets, I saw I was doing ~3.5 true second per eccentric each rep. so fatiguing) 

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x5 w/ 295 lbs 

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2020)

Today -

warm up

tempo bench press - (3 second, 0, 0)
5x4 w/ 240 lbs *PR*
1x3 w/ 240 lbs (this was actually set 5, and set 6 I got 4 again. the true 3 second eccentrics are tough, and take a lot of bracing, proper breathing, and tight positioning, and there is a lot of fatigue building up between reps. by the 4th rep, deficiencies in one or more of the aforementioned areas can lead to just not enough efficiency with force production and/or misgrooving. on the rep that I failed the 4th rep, the third rep popped right up fast, leading me to thinking there was a misgrooving happening on that 4th rep. *next week try to hit at least 3 sets of 4 with 245 lbs*)

incline bench press - 
2x10 w/ 155 lbs (*progress by 5 lbs next week*)

barbell spider row - 
5x10 w/ 125 lbs (*progress by 10 lbs*)

band OHEE - 
3x12 w/ ulnar surface of hand on 2nd band of tape 

barbell curl - 
2x12 w/ 70 lbs (*progress by 5 lbs*)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2020)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x6 w/ 325 lbs *volume PR*(overall these went really well. no psyching up, smooth and in-the-groove reps. *continue one more week without knee sleeves)*

wide-stance snatch-grip deadlift - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 375 lbs (felt better than last week. set 2 was slowest, 3rd was fasted. I found letting the bar drift out a bit on front of me made them easier for whatever reason)

roll outs from knees - 
3x8

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

Spoto bench press - (1 second pause)
5x4 w/ 235 lbs (*progress by 5 lbs per session from here on out)*

incline bench press - 
3x6 w/ 185 lbs (*progress by 5 lbs)*

standing barbell row - (straps)
5x8 w/ 175 lbs (*progress by 10 lbs)*

JM press - 
2x12 w/ 105 lbs (*progress by 5 lbs)*

DB standing unilateral preacher curl - 
2x15 each w/ 25 lbs (*progress by 5 lbs)*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2020)

4/4/2020

deadlift - (beltless)
3x6 w/ 475 lbs *beltless PR* (these felt great, *put belt on next session and on)*

tempo back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
1x7 w/ 305 lbs *PR*(tweaked my right lower back on last rep. felt it go into spasm. got really stiff and painful after. took long rests and did some mobility stuff and finished workout. I've had this tweak occur in the past a few times. Exact same spot. Usually happens during deadlifts. I think this happened for a few reasons: 1. my back was really fatigued before squats by doing higher rep PR sets of beltless deadlifts 2. i often get a big back pump and back fatigue from tempo squats because of all the tempo and bracing 3. my bracing was really fatigued by the 7th rep on the PR set, and I probably let my back get too lax, resulting in some instability, and then the spasm)
1x6 w/ 305 lbs (moving cautiously, cutting ROM by ~3 inches)
1x7 w/ 305 lbs  (moving cautiously, cutting ROM by ~3 inches)

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x5 w/ 305 lbs

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

tempo bench press - (3 sec,0,0)
5x4 w/ 245 lbs *PR* (took long rest intervals (~8 minutes) and got psyched up before sets 2-5, ended up being easier than last week. *go for 6x3 w/ 250 next week*)

incline bench press - 
2x10 w/ 160 lbs

barbell spider row - 
5x10 w/ 135 lbs (*progress by 10 lbs next week)*

band OHEE - 
3x12 w/ ulnar surface of hands on 3rd tape line

barbell curl - 
2x12 w/ 75 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x6 w/ 335 lbs *volume PR* (tough session. I was not mentally into training today, and I felt a bit distracted with my back tweak that I'm recovering from. I didn't aggravate it during squats, but I did feel it progressively feel funkier between sets. I couldn't just "go for it" today because I was hesitating a bit feeling uncertain with my back, this led to some slower grindier type reps at the ends of sets. *start wearing knee sleeves next session and on*)

wide stance snatch-grip deadlift - 
1x3 w/ 385 lbs (tweaked right lower back again on 3rd rep. pissed. I rested, warmed up from light weight, and took 600 mg ibuprofen)
3x5 w/ 385 lbs (sets got progressively faster, very grateful I was able to train., I really focused on bracing super hard to stabilize my lower back. I had to stay really active between reps to avoid my back from getting stiff. *in following weeks, warm up from light weight, and focus hard on bracing)*

roll outs from knees - 
3x9 BW

Tough session, and one to remember. I trained through the tweak, but didn't aggravate it further. This sucks, as I haven't experienced any kind of back pain in a long time.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2020)

Yesterday - 

Spoto bench press - (1 second pause)
5x4 w/ 240 lbs (felt really strong, *continue to progress at 5 lbs)*

incline bench press - 
3x6 w/ 190 lbs (felt notably easier this week, definitely finding the groove on this)

standing barbell row - 
5x8 w/ 185 lbs (*progress by 10 lbs for one more week)*

JM press - 
2x12 w/ 110 lbs (these destroy my medial and long heads of my triceps like no other exercise)

DB standing incline bench preacher curl - 
2x15 each w/ 30 lbs (*switch to 2x12 next week)*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG)
3x6 w/ 485 lbs (more in the tank, reps moved well)

tempo back squat - (3 sec/0/0. belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
4x5 w/ 315 lbs (cut to lower reps to save lower back from re-tweak)

pause RDL - (2 sec pause)
2x5 w/ 315 lbs 

Awesome session. Zero lower back pain or funkiness. So happy that the back is feeling solid.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2020)

^next week, go for 3x6 in deadlift for volume PR attempt


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

tempo bench press - 
6x3 w/ 250 lbs *volume PR* (benching felt on point. all sets felt solid. no real grinders. do 6x3 next week.)

incline bench press - 
2x10 w/ 165 lbs (*progress by 5 lbs)*

barbell spider row - 
5x10 w/ 145 lbs (*progress by 10 lbs next week)*

band OHEE -
3x12 4th level of tape (*do 3x15 with 4th level of tape next week)*

barbell curl - 
2x12 w/ 80 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
5x6 w/ 345 lbs *volume PR* (these went well. no major psyching up. Some tough last reps, but no crazy grinders. *next week, do 3x6, then 1x8 for a PR attempt*)

snatch-grip wide-stance deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 395 lbs (tough, but doable. I was a cautious to brace with my back, and fortunately no pain at all)

roll outs from knees - 
3x10 w/ BW

Good stuff. Getting it done.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2020)

Today -

warm up

Spoto bench press - (1 second pause)
5x4 w/ 245 lbs (a bit tougher than expected, but I wasn't resting as much between sets and I am I training a day earlier than usual)

incline bench press - 
3x6 w/ 195 lbs (*progress by 5)*

standing barbell row - 
5x8 w/ 195 lbs (*progress by 10)*

JM press - 
2x12 w/ 115 lbs (*progress by 5)*

standing incline bench DB curl - 
2x10 each w/ 35 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift (belt 5th notch)
3x4 w/ 495 lbs (I felt like the bar was pulling me a bit too far forward, using a bit too much back, and reps felt surprisingly hard. Although on watching a video of myself, my form was really solid and reps were snappy considering the weight. I could have done more reps per set, which was the goal, but due to the recent back tweak, I was cautious and more conservative. I think maybe I was oversensitive to my back tension, which made it feel like it was working harder than it was. I although think my caution took me a bit out of the sets mentally, which made them harder. I was more conservative today so I can really go for it during my next deadlift session. *next session, do 2x3, then 1xrepmax PR attempt*)

tempo squat - (3/0/0)(belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
3x5 w/ 325 lbs *PR*

pause RDL - (2 second pause, straps, no belt)
2x5 w/ 325 lbs *PR*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

tempo bench press - (3 second/0/0)
6x3 w/ 255 lbs *volume PR* (these were super solid, true 3 second tempos, very slow and controlled. some slow 3rd reps on the way up, but I had total confidence in them. *next week get really mentally amped up and aim for at least 3x3 *)

incline bench press - 
2x10 w/ 170 lbs

barbell spider row -
5x10 w/ 155 lbs (*progress by 10 lbs)*

band OHEE - 
3x15 ulnar border of hand on 4th line of tape

barbell curl - 
2x12 w/ 85 lbs

Awesome session. Good mental focus.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
3x6 w/ 355 lbs
1x8 w/ 355 lbs *PR* and *volume PR*(got psyched up. felt really solid. squats tough, but in the groove)

wide-stance snatch-grip deadlift - (straps, no belt)
3x3 w/ 405 lbs

roll outs from knees - 
3x11

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

Spoto press - (1 second pause)
4x4 w/ 250 lbs *PR* (wasn't getting as mentally amped as I should have consider where I am in my phase, but hit my numbers. cut off 1 set because I'm starting to reduce volume).

incline bench press - 
3x6 w/ 200 lbs *PR*

standing barbell row - 
5x8 w/ 205 lbs *PR* *progress by 10 lbs, do 4 sets*

JM press - 
2x12 w/ 120 lbs

incline DB preacher curl - 
2x8 each w/ 40 lbs *PR* *stop these for rest of training phase*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Hit a lot of PRs because this is the first time I've ever progress many of these exercises.


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG, chalk)
2x3 w/ 505 lbs
1x6 w/ 505 lbs *PR* (wow, these flew, and I felt like I had _at least_ 2 left in the tank without starting to grind, and then 1-2 more after that. I stopped at 6 because that was the goal going in, I'll leave the other PR's for a later day, and I don't want to thrash my body too much for the coming weeks of training. Last week 3x4 at 495 felt tough, and today felt significantly easier despite heavier weight)

tempo back squat - (3,0,0) (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
2x5 w/ 335 lbs *PR* (first set I did more like 4-5 second tempos. these felt really solid, do 2x4 next week)

pause RDL - (2 second pause, no belt, straps)
2x5 w/ 335 lbs *PR*

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

tempo bench press - (3,0,0)
3x3 w/ 260 lbs *PR* (tempo and technique was super solid)
1x2 w/ 260 lbs (this was actually 3rd set, and did a fourth set really psyched up to get 3x3)

incline bench press -
2x10 w/ 175 lbs *PR*

incline bench spider row - 
5x10 w/ 165 lbs *PR*

band OHEE - (ulnar surface of hands on 4th line of tape)
3x16 

barbell curl - 
2x12 w/ 90 lbs

shoulder mobility
hip mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. A lot of PRs because of exercises I've never done until this phase.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat -
1x5 w/ 365 lbs
1x6 w/ 365 lbs
1x7 w/ 365 lbs *PR* (I got super psyched up for this one. Very tough. Very solid set, I think at least 1 more in the tank)

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - (straps, no belt)
1x1 w/ 415 lbs
1x2 w/ 415 lbs *PR* (the goal was 3x3 w/ 415, but I just did not have it in me. 3rd rep attempt on second set I felt my lower back starting to round, and I put it down. No reason to get hurt on an accessory. That PR set in the squats really taxed me, especially since I got super psyched up for it.)

Low volume, high intensity. The squat PR was the primary goal. Feeling very good about that.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

Spoto bench press - 
4x3 w/ 255 lbs *PR* (these felt awkward. some reps felt too high, others too low. some out of the groove. 2nd set was really solid, but rest felt off.)

incline bench press - 
2x6 w/ 205 lbs *PR*

standing barbell row - 
3x8 w/ 215 lbs *PR*

JM press - 
2x12 w/ 125 lbs *PR*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2020)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG, chalk)
2x2 w/ 515 lbs
1x5 w/ 515 lbs *PR* (went up really nicely, very solid technique, at least 2 more in the tank. grip felt solid.)

tempo back squat - 
2x4 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (solid depth and technique)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Short and sweet. Nearing the end of this training phase. Will take some days off soon.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2020)

For anyone that follows my journal, check out this instructional video I just made on the side plank:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjTCGK2yOu4

I have a bunch of other strength & fitness content on my channel as well.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2020)

5/9/2020

tempo bench press - (3,0,0)
1x1,2,3 w/ 265 lbs *PR* (new RM, last rep was a 4 second grinder, but I felt super confident in it, and technique was superb. The tempo count on the way down was spot on as well, 3 true seconds).

incline bench press - 
2x10 w/ 180 lbs *PR*

incline bench spider row - 
3x10 w/ 175 lbs *PR*

new elbow extension exercise with back on rack using gray band - 
2x10

Awesome session. Will be going for a PR set in the touch and go soon.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
1x1 315, 365, 385, 405
1x1 435 lbs *PR* (belt 6th notch, M knee sleeves, chalked up my upper back) (this was super solid. got amped up, but was relatively calm for this lift. I was tuned into my technique quite a lot, especially with hitting depth. This was probably the most technically sound 1RM PR I've ever done. it turned into a grind about halfway up, but I stuck to my position well, keeping tension on the quads and not tipping forward with the torso. Body felt great during and after squats today.)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2020)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
1x1 185, 215, 235, 265, 285
1x1 305 lbs (failed)

bent over barbell row - 
3x8 w/ 225 lbs *PR*

Not sure what happened today on the bench. Wasn't even close. Felt good with technique and mindset. I've put on muscle and have been setting PR's in the tempo bench press. I'm heavier and stronger than I was when I benched 300 a few months ago. Perhaps a bad day, perhaps bad programming, perhaps both. This is odd because I've been setting PRs in the squat and deadlift too. Basically every lift over the past few weeks, including bench press variations.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

flat bench press -
2x15 w/ 195 lbs *PR* (these flew, more in the tank for sure on both sets, wanted to hit a PR this phase due to the failure yesterday)

That's it. One more session and then taking some days off.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG, chalk)
1x2 w/ 525 lbs
1x4 w/ 525 lbs *PR* (super solid, more in the tank. feels great to be moving this weight for smooth reps)

back squat - (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
2x10 w/ 325 lbs *PR*

Awesome session. Taking a few days off now.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x10 w/ 195 lbs *volume PR*(smooth, fast, a lot left in the tank) *(progress by 10 lbs next session)*

JM press - 
3x15 w/ 95 lbs *PR*

standing barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 175 lbs (easy, felt great, a ton left in the tank) *(progress by 10 lbs next week)*

barbell curl -
2x15 w/ 55 lbs

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Relaxed but focused mindset.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2020)

First day back after a 4 day break -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
6x4 w/ 315 lbs (sets overall got progressively easier, last two sets were notably easier. on one rep on maybe the 3rd set, I rocked back a bit on my heels on the hole and lost positioning, got buried a bit, making the rep significantly harder. I realized how infrequent this happens due to improving my ability to keep my knees forward, which tempo squats have helped a lot with.)

snatch grip wide stand deadlift - (straps, no belt, as usual)
3x8 w/ 315 lbs (felt such a weird fatigue in my quads and inner thighs. despite that, these moved fast. never done reps of 6 in these I believe. definitely a bit deconditioned, which is normal)

roll outs from knees -
3x5 BW

hip mobility 
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2020)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - 
5x5 w/ 225 lbs (felt solid, no psyching up at all. did a test 1 rep set at end with a really wide grip...it felt light. I may progress towards a wider grip when I'm in the peaking phase. Right now I think my grip is medium, maybe a bit on the wider side of medium) (*progress by 10 lbs)*

incline bench press - 
3x8 w/ 155 lbs (very light, just up and down, no reset between reps, a ton left in the tank) (*progress by 10 lbs)*

incline bench spider row - 
4x12 w/ 135 lbs *PR* (technically a PR because I've never done sets over 10 with these) (*progress by 10 lbs, maintain 4x12 for another week)*

OHEE band - back and head against power rack, standing straight up. band at just above head level, gripping band with pointer knuckles at the plane of my forehead_
3x10 w/ purple band (*progress by 2 reps each week*)

incline bench single arm DB preacher curl -
2x17 w/ 20 lbs *progress by 5 lbs, keep reps and sets the same)*

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Had fun. No getting really amped up, just feeling the movements and paying attention to technique.


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, no belt)
5x5 w/ 405 lbs (these flew, a ton left in the tank)

tempo back squat - 3/1/0 (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 275 lbs (snappy, fast, a ton left in the tank)

pause RDL - 2 seconds (straps, no belt)
2x5 w/ 275 lbs

Good stuff. No psyching up. High volume plus heat made it fatiguing.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2020)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x10 w/ 205 lbs (*add 10 lbs next week)*

JM press - 
3x15 w/ 100 lbs (*progress by 5 lbs)*

standing barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 185 lbs *progress by 10 lbs*

barbell curl - 
2x15 w/ 60 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2020)

5/31/2020 

warm up

back squat - (no knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
6x4 w/ 325 lbs (overall, sets got easier as they went along)

snatch grip wide stand deadlifts - 
3x8 w/ 325 lbs 

roll outs from knees - 
3x6 BW

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second)
5x5 w/ 235 lbs (felt harder than expected, but no psyching up. Felt a bit lackadaisical. *progress by 5 lbs from here on out*)

incline bench press - 
3x8 w/ 165 lbs (these flew, *progress by 10 lbs)*

incline bench spider row - 
4x12 w/ 145 lbs *PR*

OHEE - 
3x12 purple band (*progress to 3x14 next week)*

incline bench single arm preacher curl - 
2x17 each w/ 25 lbs

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility 

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, MG, no belt)
5x5 w/ 415 lbs (these flew, a ton left in the tank, no psyching up. right inner hip felt a bit stiff, but not really "pain")

tempo squat - (3/1/0)
5x3 w/ 285 lbs (these flew, tempo and pauses were on point)

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x5 w/ 285 lbs 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility 

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2020)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
5x10 w/ 215 lbs *volume PR* (felt really solid, still no psyching up really. still more in the tank*progress by 5 lbs next session, aim for sets 5x10 again, but can also do sets of 10,9,8,8,8 if too fatigued. I'm going to have one less recovery day before next high volume bench which might make things harder than usual, so I have an alternative workout scheme*

JM press - 
3x15 w/ 105 lbs *progress by 5*

standing barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 195 lbs *progress by 10*

barbell curls -
2x15 w/ 65 lbs *progress by 5*

hip mobility
shoulder mobililty
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Felt really solid today.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2020)

6/8/2020

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
6x4 w/ 335 lbs *go 1 more session without knee sleeves*

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
3x8 w/ 335 lbs *PR*

roll out from knees - 
3x7 BW

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Moved quickly through this session, relatively short rest intervals.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2020)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
5x5 w/ 240 lbs (sets got progressively a bit harder. last rep of last set was a grinder, but I also wasn't resting as much between sets as I normally would, I wasn't as focused as I could be, and I definitely wasn't getting psyched up. *progress by 5 lbs next week, longer rest intervals, more focus, and start getting psyched before sets)*

incline bench press -
3x8 w/ 175 lbs (first 2 sets were slower than expected, and than the reps flew on the 3rd set. interesting. *progress by 5 lbs)*

incline bench spider row - 
4x12 w/ 155 lbs *PR* (*progress by 10 lbs and do 4x10*

OHEE purple band - 
3x14 *do 2x16 next week*

incline bench DB preacher curl - 
1x17 each w/ 30 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, no belt)
5x5 w/ 425 lbs (these absolutely flew, felt faster than last week, and maybe even faster than the week before

tempo back squat - 3/1/0 (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 295 lbs (really solid, a ton left in the tank)

pause RDL - (straps, no belt as usual)
2x5 w/ 295 lbs (2 second pause)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Took relatively short rest intervals, but it felt totally fine.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x10 w/ 220 lbs
1x9 w/ 220 lbs (so close on last rep. was resting relatively short between sets, plus had 1 less day of recovery than usual. schedule is super busy, so needed to squeeze this in fast and a day daily. didn't get psychged up either. think I had this set otherwise).

JM press - 
2x15 w/ 110 lbs

standing barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 205 lbs

barbell curl -
2x15 w/ 70 lbs

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Felt good. Technique was on point.


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2020)

After a lot of travel, finally got my session in without too much disruption to my routine.

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
6x4 w/ 345 lbs (solid. *start wearing knee sleeves next session)*

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - 
3x8 w/ 345 lbs (actually starting to feel easier, not as fatiguing)

roll outs from knees - 
3x8 BW

Awesome session. Felt good. No psyching up.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench pres - 
5x5 w/ 245 lbs (felt super solid, got more psyched up, but not super intensely. Touching too high on the chest is the biggest factor that will slow my reps down, but only did this once (last rep of last set). otherwise last set was the fastest. *progress by 5 lbs. rest at least 5 minutes between, get psyched up)*

incline bench press - 
3x8 w/ 180 lbs (sets got progressively easier. *progress by 5 lbs)*

incline bench spider row - 
4x10 w/ 165 lbs 

OHEE band - 
3x16 (next week *do 2x18*)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (no belt)
5x5 w/ 435 lbs (wow, perhaps even easier than last week. felt almost effortless)

tempo back squat - 3/1/0 (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 305 lbs (solid)

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x5 w/ 305 lbs 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Felt great.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x10 w/ 225 lbs *big volume PR* (I surpassed my performance last week because I had my usual rest days, rested longer between sets, and got psyched up before sets (although not super intensely). 5th set was actually easier than 4. No major grinders, all last reps felt really confident and pretty smooth and fast considering last reps) *progress by 5 lbs*)

JM press - 
2x15 w/ 115 lbs *PR*

standing barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 215 lbs (felt easy)

barbell curl - 
2x15 w/ 75 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session, felt great.


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2020)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
6x4 w/ 355 lbs (smooth, no psyching up at all)

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - 
3x8 w/ 355 lbs (tough, but last reps on each set still moved fast)

roll out from knees - 
3x9 BW

Good stuff. Smooth sets, cruised through. *Maintain same setXrep scheme for 1 more week.*


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - 
4x5 w/ 250 lbs
1x4 w/ 250 lbs *volume PR*( just couldn't muster the last rep. technique was pretty good, I was psyched up for this set (not as much in previous sets, especially first couple sets), I rested a lot. Maybe if I was super optimal with technique for every rep, I could have had it, but there was nothing apparent about this failure except I just wasn't strong enough today. what is interesting is the the 4th rep on this last set moved pretty good) *next week, aim to do at least 1 set of 5 to attempt new rep max PR with 255*

incline bench press - 
3x8 w/ 185 lbs *PR*(getting tougher, but still confident. *not really getting psyched up for these, which I should start doing next week).*

incline bench spider row - 
4x10 w/ 175 lbs *volume PR*(love the way these feel. *progress by 10 lbs and keep scheme the same*

OHEE band - 
2x18 (reaching max capacity with these. next week, *do 1x20*)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, no belt)
5x5 w/ 445 lbs *[beltless volume PR/B] (felt smooth and easy, next week, can start wearing belt)

tempo back squat - (3/1/0) 
5x3 w/ 315 lbs (solid, start wearing L knee sleeves next week)

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x5 w/ 315 lbs 

Awesome session.*


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2020)

6/30/2020 -

warm up

bench press - 
4x10 w/ 230 lbs *volume PR* (felt really solid. last set was RPE 10)

JM press - 
2x15 w/ 120 lbs *PR*

standing barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 225 lbs *volume PR*

barbell curl - 
2x15 w/ 80 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
6x4 w/ 365 lbs *volume PR* (felt easier than last week)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift -
3x8 w/ 365 lbs *PR* (tough, but more left in the tank)

roll outs from knees - 
3x10

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second)
4x5 w/ 255 lbs *PR* (feels so good to set a PR in the bench. today was so solid. 5th reps were mostly all grinders, except for 2nd set. Strength was there, focus was there, technique was there. I took LONG rest intervals (6-10 minutes on some sets). *next week, attempt 5x4 with 5 more lbs*

incline bench press - 
3x8 w/ 190 lbs *PR* *next week do 2x8 w/ 195 lbs*

incline bench spider row - 
4x10 w/ 185 lbs *PR* *next week do 4x8 w/ 195 lbs*

band OHEE - 
2x20

Awesome session. Didn't feel pumped at all to train this morning, but once I got started, I felt fantastic. Really strong day. Weight is a few lbs lighter too. at 205 lbs.


----------



## Widenymous (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm glad you're so active with this. I'm gonna make my own thread too. 

See you around buddy!


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (started back with belt 5th notch)
5x5 w/ 455 lbs (easy, a ton left in the tank)

pause squat - 3/1/0 (L knee sleeves, belt)
5x3 w/ 325 lbs  (easy)

pause RDL - 2 seconds
2x5 w/ 325 lbs (tough)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2020)

7/8/2020

Bench press - 
2x10 w/ 235 lbs (first set had more in the tank for sure, best set) *PR and Volume PR*
1x9 w/ 235 lbs)
1x8 w/ 235 lbs (next session attempt 1x10,9,8 w/ 240 lbs)

JM press - 
2x15 w/ 125 lbs* PR* (next session attempt 2x12 w/ 130 lbs)

Standing barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 235 lbs *PR* (next session attempt 4x5 w/ 245 lbs)

Barbell curl - 
2x15 w/ 85 lbs (stop doing these moving forward)

Hip mobility
Shoulder mobility
T-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2020)

Yesterday -

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
5x4 w/ 375 lbs *volume PR* (some last reps were slow, but felt confident. pretty big volume PR. last set was probably fasted set for all reps, especially the last rep)

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - 
2x8 w/ 375 lbs *PR* (tough! move to 2x6 next week)

roll outs from knees - 
2x11

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2020)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - 
4x4 w/ 260 lbs *volume PR* (really solid sets. last set of last rep was a major grinder, but felt confident in it. 

incline bench press - 
2x8 w/ 195 lbs *PR*(actually did a set in between these of 1x7, but missed the 8th rep because of lack of focus, on third set, I nailed 8 easily)

incline bench spider row - 
4x8 w/ 195 lbs *PR*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2020)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG, chalk)
5x5 w/ 465 lbs *volume PR*(no psyching up really, straight forward easy sets. *next week go for PR attempt*)

tempo back squat - (belt 5th notch)
5x3 w/ 335 lbs *volume PR* (*progress by 20 lbs next session, do sets of 2*

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x3 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (*same rep scheme, progress by 10 lbs next week*

Good stuff. Long session (~2 hours and 20 minutes), but will be cutting volume next session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
2x9 w/ 240 lbs *PR*(goal was 10,9,8, didn't quite make it. I could have focused more and rested longer between sets)
1x7 w/ 240 lbs

JM press - 
2x12 w/ 130 lbs *PR*

standing barbell row - 
4x5 w/ 245 lbs *PR* (last 2 sets felt significantly easier)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2020)

^ also rushed the warm up yesterday on the bench press, another factor that made a negative impact. (*next session, take time in the warm up. get really psyched up for each set, take long rest intervals, and attempt for 2x9 with 245*)


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 395 lbs *PR* and *volume PR* (felt super solid. first set was surprisingly fast, more in the tank. All sets were smooth and relatively fast except for last rep of last set, where I essentially stopped about 1/2 way up for a couple seconds, but then confidently pressed through it. Took a 20 lb jump from last week. Most I'd done with 395 up until this point was 1x2, so today was a huge volume PR)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - (straps, no belt, as always)
2x6 w/ 385 lbs *PR* (these were solid)

shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session. Lost some weight, BW = 203 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x5,4,4 (pissed I couldn't get 6 on the 1st set. 5 was very attainable, but 6 felt out of reach, so didn't try. Technique wasn't quite on, touching a bit high. *next week aim for a 5RM PR with 270.*

incline bench press - 
1x8, 7 w/ 200 lbs *PR* (just couldn't get last rep on 2nd set)

incline bench spider row -
3x8 w/ 205 lbs *PR* (felt really solid)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2020)

Yesterday - 

deadlift - 
2x3 w/ 495 lbs
1x8 w/ 495 lbs *PR* (awesome. wasn't feeling that excited or mentally into it pre-set, but I knew I could make it happen, and I did. 8th rep was faster than 7th. More in the tank. It seemed like maybe grip would have gone first, but I think I had at least another couple clean reps)

tempo squat - (3/1/0)
3x2 w/ 355 lbs *PR* (solid tempo counts, felt good, most weight ever done in tempo back squat so far)

pause RDL - (2 second pause. straps, no belt, as usual)
2x3 w/ 355 lbs *PR*

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2020)

Today - 

bench press - 
1x8 w/ 245 lbs (failed 9RM PR attempt)
1x6 w/ 250 lbs (failed 8RM PR attempt) (benching just came to a halt this phase. I hit some volume and rep max PRs, but only a few. I've been matching PRs at over 10 lbs lighter, but I want an absolute PR. bench is the hardest lift for me to progress)

JM press - 
2x12 w/ 135 lbs *PR* (felt very attainable)

standing barbell row - 
3x5 w/ 255 lbs *PR*(felt very attainable with very minimal body momentum, no psyching up)

Good stuff. Need to re-assess bench.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
2x2 w/ 405 lbs *PR* (great depth, technique was on point. 2nd reps were grindy, but nothing crazy. first time repping anything over 400 lbs)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
2x6 w/ 395 lbs *PR* (tough, but solid technique)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x13 w/ 225 lbs *PR* (13th rep was solid, very confident, failed 14th. I often hit a wall on benching.)
1x12 w/ 225 lbs (12th rep was solid, very confident, failed 13th, but close-ish)

incline bench press - 
1x7 w/ 205 lbs *PR*
1x6 w/ 205 lbs (so close to finishing #7, no cigar.)

incline bench spider row -
2x8 w/ 210 lbs *PR*

Hit some PRs. Felt good. Missed many PR attempts this phase, but got a handful, and at light BW (203 lbs).


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2020)

8/1/2020

deadlift - (chalk, mixed grip, belt 5th notch)
1x1,3 505 lbs (light headed on 1st set due to BP dropping when letting 1st rep down, stopped after 1st rep, because body felt like it was shutting down on 2nd rep. I knew I was fine because the 1st rep flew, just needed to get big breaths in before the set, and get more psyched up. Didn't mess with my training flow at all. 2nd set no BP issues at all).
1x9 w/ 505 lbs *PR* (one of my best deadlift sets of all time. psyched up, but took time to get up and stay conscious of great technique. I felt super locked in. I was originally going to aim for 7 reps (would have been a PR), but I knew I had a lot more. Hit 9, definitely more in the tank, but I didn't want to go too crazy. Adding a 3 rep to my max with 505 is a big jump already. Grip wasn't an issue at all, which I'm very happy about. So far in my entire lifting career, never used straps when training competition deadlift)

back squat - (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
2x11 w/ 315 lbs *PR* (more in the tank)

Awesome session. I weighed myself before hand. 203 lbs on the dot.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2020)

First day back after 6 days off.

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 315 lbs (felt solid, pretty fast)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - (straps, no belt, as usual)
3x8 w/ 325 lbs (felt easier than expected)

roll outs from knees - 
3x5 BW

Really solid 1st day back, felt great.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - 1 second pause, *middle finger on rings, which is how I'll be benching this phase, wider than usual pinkies on rings*
6x3 w/ 225 lbs (smooth, fast, no psyching up) *progress by 10*

JM press - 
3x15 w/ 105 lbs (*progress by 5*)

incline bench spider row - (straps)
5x8 w/ 145 lbs (easy) *progress by 10*

barbell curl - 
2x16 w/ 55 lbs *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, MG, no chalk)
5x5 w/ 415 lbs (these flew, felt super fast, especially off the floor compared to the way these usually feel. they almost feel effortless)

tempo back squat - 3/1/0 (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 285 lbs 

pause RDL - (2 second pause, straps, no belt)
2x5 w/ 285 lbs

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

bench press (feet on bench) - (1st time ever doing these, pinkies on rings)
5x8 w/ 185 lbs (balance is a bit of an issue, but nothing I couldn't correct. Definitely more challenging than feet on floor, it's interesting to note how much leg drive helps with both stability and force production. I definitely felt more fatigue in my pecs due to the increased workload on the upper body to move the weight, plus smaller arch) *progress by 10 lbs*

incline bench press - (pinkies in rings)
3x5 w/ 165 lbs (these flew. I find bringing the bar high up towards upper chest makes the reps significantly more powerful. It's interesting that the increased touch height + inherent elbow flare leads them to feel much strong. The lower chest touch with packed shoulder does increase the ROM, but still interesting) *progress by 10*

standing barbell row - 
5x5 w/ 185 lbs (very easy, technique feels super solid and I know how to really engage my upper +mid back muscles) *progress by 10*

doubled up band unilateral OHEE - 
3x7 w/ purple band *progress by 1 rep*


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 325 lbs (felt easier than last week, no psyching up at all, cruised through sets with relatively short rest intervals)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift -
3x8 w/ 335 lbs (felt easier than last week)

roll out from knees - 
3x6 BW

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2020)

Today -

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
6x3 w/ 235 lbs (easy, feels good doing lots of sets of triples, easier to focus on building max out form. arch typically starts to flatten out with more than 3 reps, which changes the bench technique)

JM press - 
3x15 w/ 110 lbs

incline bench spider row -
5x8 w/ 155 lbs

barbell curl - 
2x16 w/ 60 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


Felt good. Everything was easy.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2020)

8/22/2020

deadlift - (no belt)
5x5 w/ 425 lbs (smooth, fast, no psyching up)

tempo back squat - (3/1/0)
5x3 w/ 295 lbs 

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x5 w/ 295 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2020)

Yesterday - 

feet on bench bench press - 
5x8 w/ 195 lbs (still figuring this out. a bit wobbly on many reps, bar keeps shifting to the right. *progress by 5 lbs*)

incline bench press - 
3x5 w/ 175 lbs *progress by 10 for 1 more session*

standing barbell row - 
5x5 w/ 195 lbs (easy)

unilateral doubled up band OHEE - 
3x8 each side


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2020)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 335 lbs (no psyching up at all. rest intervals were definitely shorter than usual, yet nearly all reps went by smoothly with quickly)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift -
3x8 w/ 345 lbs (went well)

roll outs from knees - 
3x7 BW

Awesome session. Moved through it pretty quickly.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2020)

8/28/2020 - 

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
6x3 w/ 245 lbs *progress by 5 lbs*

JM press - 
3x15 w/ 115 lbs (*progress by 5 lbs)*

incline bench spider row - 
5x8 w/ 165 lbs (*progress by 10 lbs)*

barbell curl - 
2x16 w/ 65 lbs *progress by 5 lbs*

t-spine mobility
hip mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 w/ 435 lbs (easy, no psyching up)

tempo back squat - (3/1/0)
5x3 w/ 305 lbs 

pause RDL - (2 sec pause)
2x5 w/ 305 lbs (felt easier than last week)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2020)

Today -

warm up

feet on bench press - 
5x8 w/ 200 lbs (feeling better with the technique, less wasted energy finding balance. *progress by 5 lbs*)

incline bench press - 
3x5 w/ 185 lbs (felt easier than last week. *touching very high on the chest makes these a lot stronger* *progress by 10 lbs*)

standing barbell row - 
5x5 w/ 205 lbs (easy) *progress by 10 lbs*

doubled up band unilateral OHEE - 
3x9 each side

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. No psyching up at all, very calm lifting today.


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2020)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 345 lbs (felt tougher than expected, but little to no psyching up, and short rest intervals) *start wearing knee sleeves next session*

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - (straps, no belt)
3x8 w/ 355 lbs (1st two sets felt pretty easy, surprisingly)

roll out from knees - 
3x8 BW

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Moved through this workout quickly.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2020)

9/4/2020 

pause bench press - (1 second pause)
6x3 w/ 250 lbs (solid, *progress by 5 lbs*)

JM press - 
3x15 w/ 120 lbs (felt easier than last week, *progress by 5 lbs*)

incline bench spider row - 
5x8 w/ 175 lbs (*progress by 10 lbs*)

barbell curl - 
2x16 w/ 70 lbs

Good stuff. Moved through this session pretty quickly.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2020)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 w/ 445 lbs (felt so fast, felt naturally focused and energized, despite sleeping very poorly last night. no need to intentionally psych up. this felt like it moved just as well as 415 did when starting this phase. *go one more session without belt for beltless volume PR attempt*)

tempo back squat - (3/1/0, belt, no knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 315 lbs (felt super in the groove, *go one more session without knee sleeves)*)

pause RDL - (2 sec pause)
2x5 w/ 315 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

feet on bench press - 
5x8 w/ 205 lbs (no psyching up, until last set, because last rep of 4th set was a grinder. It was strange, it was a grinder towards the top 1/3, which is not typically where I ground, as it's usually the middle 1/3. *in the following sessions, psyche up more before sets, and progress by 5 lbs, it also seems like knees closer together helps me stay more stable, as opposed to letting them spread apart*)

incline bench press - 
3x5 w/ 195 lbs (felt really solid. *progress by 5 lbs from here on out*)

standing barbell row - 
5x5 w/ 215 lbs (easy)

doubled up band unilateral elbow extension -
3x10

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2020)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves on for 1st time this phase)
5x5 w/ 355 lbs (definitely more in the tank, definitely easier than last week. *maintain 5x5 next week, focus on driving elbows forward on descent and ascent*)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
3x8 w/ 365 lbs (tougher than expected, but no psyching up really. *maintain 3x8 next week*)

roll outs from knees -
3x9 BW

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

pause bench press - 
6x3 w/ 255 lbs (last set was the easiest because I got psyched up moderately. *maintain 6x3, get some more mental energy fired up starting next session*

JM press - 
3x15 w/ 125 lbs (these were getting tough on last rep) *maintain 3x15 for another week*

incline bench spider row - 
5x8 w/ 185 lbs *maintain 5x8 for another week*

barbell curl - 
2x16 w/ 75 lbs

Good stuff. Not much psyching up over all. Start getting more amped up starting next week.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2020)

9/15/2020

deadlift - (no belt)
5x5 w/ 455 lbs *beltless volume PR* (these seriously felt the lightest out of any deadlift set since starting this phase, fasted 455 has ever moved I think, beltless or not)

tempo squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves) (3/1/0)
5x3 w/ 325 lbs (felt lighter than last week) *start wearing L knee sleeves next session, maintain 5x3*

pause RDL - 
2x5 w/ 325 lbs (challenging on core and lower back, *focus intently on bracing in following sets*)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2020)

9/17/2020

warm up

feet up bench press - 
3x8 w/ 210 lbs
1x7 w/ 210 lbs (lacked proper focus)
2x8 w/ 210 lbs (got the proper mindset and psyched up, wanted to hit my 5x8 w/ 210, and I did *PR*) *next week do 5x6*

incline bench press - 
2x5 w/ 200 lbs
1x4 w/ 200 lbs (lacked proper mindset)
1x5 w/ 200 lbs (again, needed to get the proper mindset, wanted to hit 3x5) *maintain 3x5 next week*

standing barbell row - 
5x5 w/ 225 lbs

doubled up band elbow extension unilateral - 
3x11

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Did quite pretty physically and mentally tired during this session, which lead to some under-performed sets, so look an extra long time to finish to meet my intended sets.


----------



## jolter604 (Sep 19, 2020)

Still killing it man!!!


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> Still killing it man!!!



Thanks! Aiming to keep setting PRs.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 365 lbs *volume PR* (these felt very solid, didn't even psych up that much) *next session do 4x5*

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
3x8 w/ 375 lbs *volume PR*(pretty tough, but felt like I could keep going) *next session do 2x8*

roll out from knees -
3x10 BW

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 21, 2020)

It's amazing...


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

pause bench press - 
6x3 w/ 260 lbs *volume PR*(3rd rep of 1st set was a grinder, but it was due to form and mindset not being where they needed to be. Sets got easier as they progressed. And on at least 3 of sets the 3rd reps went up smoothly and with no grinding. *maintain 6x3 next session, get psyched up*

JM press - 
3x15 w/ 130 lbs *PR* *maintain 3x15*

incline bench spider row - 
5x8 w/ 195 lbs *volume PR* *next session do 4x8*

barbell curl - 
2x16 w/ 80 lbs *do 2x14 next session*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2020)

Yesterday - 

deadlift - (started wearing belt)
5x5 w/ 465 lbs (felt heavier than expected, but reps still moved quickly, and looked fast on video. My techniquue wasn't quite there, I allowed the bar to pull my forward a bit on some reps) *maintain 5x5 next week*

tempo back squat - (3/1/0) (L knee sleeves on, belt 5th notch)
5x3 w/ 335 lbs *maintain 5x3 next week*

pause RDL - (straps, no belt, 2 second pause)
2x5 w/ 335 lbs (tough, and really focused on bracing with lats + core before descending, helped a lot) *do 2x4 next week *


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2020)

Today -

warm up

feet up bench press - 
5x6 w/ 215 lbs *PR* (felt great, and not much psyching up really. *maintain 5x6 and progress by 5 lbs*)

incline bench press - 
3x5 w/ 205 lbs (*maintain 3x5 and progress by 5 lbs*

standing barbell row -
5x5 w/ 235 lbs

doubled up band unilateral elbow extension - 
3x12 each

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Pretty calm session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
4x5 w/ 375 lbs *volume PR* (felt really solid. on 1st set, I didn't focus on bracing my entire torso as well as I should, and I had some mid-back rounding (not a lot). From sets 2-4, I focused hard on bracing and didn't have any rounding at all. *next week do 3x5 and get psyched up for each set*)


snatch grip wide stance deadlift -
2x8 w/ 385 lbs *PR* (tough, but got them done. looked easier than felt when on video) *next week do 2x7*

roll outs from knees - 
2x11 BW

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

pause bench press - 
6x3 w/ 265 lbs (tough, but did it. 2nd reps were all fine. the third ones were a decent speed on about half the sets. On the 3rd rep of the last set. It was a very long grinder, one of the longest I can remember. was not quite feeling mentally on during this session) *next week do at least 4 sets of 3*

JM press - 
3x15 w/ 135 lbs *PR*

incline bench spider row - 
4x8 w/ 205 lbs *volume PR* (*next week do 3x5 progress by 10 lbs*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2020)

Yesterday - 

deadlift - (belt 5th notch, MG, chalk)
5x5 w/ 475 lbs *volume PR*(definitely were doable, but just not feeling it this session. mentally & physically tired. I was letting the bar get out too far in front of me on some reps, and especially on 1 rep in particular.) *next week volume volume significantly and attempt some kind of PR*

tempo back squat - 
5x3 w/ 345 lbs *volume PR*(these felt good) *next week do 3x3*

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x4 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (felt easier than expected. bracing lats + core hard before descending is helpful)

Got it done. *Reduce volume moving forward.*


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2020)

10/3/2020

feet up bench press - 
5x6 w/ 220 lbs *PR* *(maintain sets of 6 next week, perhaps less sets though)*

incline bench press - 
3x5 w/ 210 lbs *PR* 

standing barbell row - 
3x5 w/ 245 lbs (*maintain 3x5 next session)*

doubled up elbow extension - 
3x13 each

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2020)

Yesterday -

warm up

back squat - 
3x5 w/ 385 lbs *PR* (felt great, heaviest + most volume I've done with 385 in the past was 2x4, so this was a max rep PR and a big volume PR. technique was good on all sets, but on last rep of last set, I definitely used my back a lot, although on video my torso & spine position didn't seem to change that much, I know I lost bracing (through fatigue) and the work went from my core to my back.)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
1x7 w/ 395 lbs *PR* (the initial reps moved slowly, and I was weary of completing the set, but I just kept pulling them up. tough, but I held my positioning very well) *next week aim for 1-2x6*

roll outs from knees -
2x12 BW (*stop doing these moving forward)*

Felt tired and not quite mentally in it, but when I was doing my actual sets, I felt good.


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

pause bench press - (1 second)
4x3 w/ 270 lbs *volume PR* (1st attempted set of 3 I did 2 reps, failed the third after grinding for a while. Fell out of the groove, I needed to get my elbows more flared and press the bar more towards my head. I was very frustrated with this, but reasserted my focus & technique, and nailed my 4 sets for a volume PR. sets got easier as they went on.) *next week aim for 1x1,2,3,3,2,1*

JM press - 
3x12 w/ 140 lbs *PR* *stick with 3x12 next week*

incline bench spider row -
3x5 w/ 215 lbs *PR* (easy after doing sets of 8) *stick with 3x5 next week*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Started rough, but hit my intended sets, and very happy about that.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 8, 2020)

Killer thread

Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> Killer thread
> 
> Nukelabs@securenym.net



thanks!


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 9, 2020)

fufu said:


> thanks!


You been consistently doing this for a good while man.
And natural I give you mad props fufu


Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## fufu (Oct 11, 2020)

10/9/2020

deadlift - (belt, MG, chalk)
2x2 w/ 515 lbs
1x6 w/ 515 lbs *PR* (technique was super on point, easy 6RM PR, definitely more in the tank, but held off from a true rep max PR because I have at least a couple more weeks of training, don't want to overfatigue)

tempo back squat - (3/1/0)
3x3 w/ 355 lbs *PR* (felt solid, was doing more than 3 second eccentric, which is how I usually end up doing it without trying) *next week do 3x2* 

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
3x4 w/ 355 lbs *PR* (felt great, definitely nailed the full 2 second pauses. even though weight is PR territory, felt easier than some previous weeks because of less training volume directly beforehand.) *next week 2x3*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2020)

Yesterday -

feet up bench press - 
4x6 w/ 225 lbs *PR* (solid, *next week do 4x5*)

incline bench press - 
3x3 w/ 215 lbs *PR* (easy, *next week maintain 3x3*)

standing barbell row - 
3x5 w/ 255 lbs *maintain 3x5*

doubled up elbow extension - 
2x14

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2020)

Yesterday -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
3x4 w/ 395 lbs *PR* (depth was good, technique was on point)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - (straps, no belt as usual)
1x6 w/ 405 lbs *PR* (really stressed my obliques, wow. stuck with 1 set to not fatigue my back too much)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2020)

10/15/2020

pause bench press - (1 second)
1x1,2,3,2,1 w/ 275 lbs (the set of 3 is *PR*) (felt really solid)

JM press - 
3x12 w/ 145 lbs *PR*

incline bench spide row - 
3x5 w/ 225 lbs *PR* 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 16, 2020)

Some intense training man
Good work. 

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> Some intense training man
> Good work.
> 
> NUCLEAR-LABS
> Nukelabs@securenym.net



thanks


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2020)

Yesterday - 

deadlift - 
2x2 525 lbs 
1x5 525 lbs *PR* (felt really solid, got pulled slightly on some reps, but technique was in a very good place, more in the tank, don't want to over fatigue for squat workouts coming up)

tempo back squat - (3/1/0 seconds)
3x2 w/ 365 lbs *PR*(felt really good, solid depth, tempo counts on point, 2 reps felt easier than expected)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2020)

Today -

warm up

feet up bench press - 
4x5 w/ 230 lbs *PR* (*next week do 4x4 progress by 5 lbs*

incline bench press -
3x3 w/ 220 lbs *PR* (*stick with 3x3, progress by 5 lbs)*

standing barbell row -
3x5 w/ 265 lbs *PR* (do 3x3 progress by 10 lbs)

doubled up band elbow extension - 
2x15 (potentially cut these out next session)

Good stuff. Didn't really get psyched up for anything.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2020)

10/21/2020

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
2x3 w/ 405 lbs *PR* (felt really solid)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - (beltless as usual, straps)
2x3 w/ 405 lbs *PR* (solid, more in the tank)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2020)

10/22/2020

competition pause bench press - 
4x2 w/ 280 lbs *volume PR* (1st couple sets started rough, slow 2nd reps. 2 more sets than the last time I did sets of 2 with 280. Last set was the fastest set. next week do 1x1,1,2,1,1)

JM press - 
3x12 w/ 150 lbs *PR* (*next week do 3x10*)

incline bench spider row - 
3x5 w/ 235 lbs *PR* (*next week stick with 3x5)*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2020)

Yesterday - 

deadlift - (chalk, MG, belt 5th notch)
1x2 w/ 535 lbs
1x4 w/ 535 lbs *PR* (felt solid)

tempo back squat - (these felt really solid with technique, and speed was faster than expected)
3x2 w/ 375 lbs *PR*

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

feet up bench press - 
4x4 w/ 235 lbs *PR* (felt solid, didn't get psyched up for these)

incline bench press - 
3x3 w/ 225 lbs *PR*

standing barbell row - (straps, as usual)
3x3 w/ 275 lbs *PR*

doubled up elbow extension - 
1x16 w/ with usual resistance
1x16 w/ lighter resistance

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility


Good stuff. Pretty calm an non-psyched up session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 30, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (M knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
1x1 345, 375, 405
1x1 445 lbs *PR* (hardest squat of my life. Went about 3-4 inches deeper than I needed to, got rocked a bit back, knees went back (didn't loose whole foot contact with ground) and at my sticking point, about 1/3-1/2 halfway up. I stopped moving for a moment when my body was fighting "torso bends forward and use the back" and "get the knees pushed forward to keep using the quads". happy to say that I did not compromise my position and I eventually got my knees forward to get my quads to get the weight up. *lessons from this squat: next 1rm attempt, don't descend as quickly as I did with this one to help control depth and avoid unneccessary depth. it was the speed of descent which lead to the excessive depth, and the excessive depth lead to loss of forefoot pressure and knee position moving backwards.*)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

That's it!


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 2, 2020)

fufu said:


> Yesterday -
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...



Awesome! Keep going bro!


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2020)

10/31

bench press - 
failed 2 attempts at 305 lbs. I thought I had the 1st attempt. Everything felt on point. Last warm up with 285 flew. So confused why I keep setting all kinds of rep PRs in the bench, but for the life of me, cannot get a 5 lb PR over the last 8 months. I'm especially confused because 300 went up relatively easy back in February. 

JM press - 
2x10 w/ 155 lbs *PR*

incline bench spider row - 
3x4 w/ 245 lbs *PR*


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 7, 2020)

Sorry about the 305 Bench fail. Keep on working on it and I'm sure you'll get there. Where does the fail happen - bottom, midway or near the top?


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 9, 2020)

fufu said:


> 10/31
> 
> bench press -
> failed 2 attempts at 305 lbs. I thought I had the 1st attempt. Everything felt on point. Last warm up with 285 flew. So confused why I keep setting all kinds of rep PRs in the bench, but for the life of me, cannot get a 5 lb PR over the last 8 months. I'm especially confused because 300 went up relatively easy back in February.
> ...


Try loading up on clean carbs next time before attacking 305


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2020)

First day back after 6 days off. I'm approach training significantly differently. I'm switching to a true low-bar squat, and am benching 3x per week instead of 2.

Today -

back squat - low bar (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
4x6 w/ 315 lbs (bar is below the spine of the scapula, resting on the top of my rear delts. 315 moved faster, despite not getting efficient with this new technique. A huge key for me was: 1. widening my grip 2. putting the heel of my palm on the bar (instead of the middle of my hand) 3. standing a bit wider. I also found that I feel significantly more comfortable once taking a big breath and setting my shoulder before the first rep. While the weight moves faster, I definitely feel the stress on my elbows, shoulders, and upper back. I know over time I'll adapt to this.)

snatch-grip wide-stance deadlift - (straps, no belt, as usual)
3x5 w/ 335 lbs

straight leg, minimal arch bench press - (pinkies barely outside ringslegs straight forward, feet narrow and far in front of me, consciously not using a lot of leg drive, and hard to even if I wanted to)
2x8 w/ 185 lbs (the goal with this and the close grip is to add in extra volume to stress the pecs and triceps, without being too fatiguing)

straight leg, minimal arch close grip bench press - 
2x8 w/ 165 lbs 

hip mobililty
t-spine mobililty
shoulder mobility

Felt great.


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

competition pause bench press - (pinkies on or just outside of rings, continue to use this for entirety of phase)
4x3 w/ 225 lbs (felt easy. *progress by 10 lbs* *been using semi-bulldog grip (as well as I can, I have very large hands and fingers), continue to use this*)

incline bench -
3x6 w/ 165 lbs (easy, *progress by 10 lbs*)

incline bench spider row - 
4x6 w/ 155 lbs (easy. *progress by 10 lbs*)

doubled up band unilateral push down -
3x12 w/ gray band (grabbing at chin level, wrapping hanging band around hand. *next week do 3x15, and week after that, grab band higher up to increase tension, going back to 3x12. continue with that cadence*)

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2020)

Today - 

deadlift - (no belt)
5x4 w/ 435 lbs (brutal beginning to these. I am training a day earlier than planned, and my adductors always get very sore on my 1st time back to deadlift + squat training. Yesterday's session I was dealing with intense addutor soreness (from my session on the 12th) an on/off muscle spasm in L adductor that kept threatening to cramp, and the same happened today. In warming up with the bar, the cramp kept developing, and I had to strip the bar, and do some very basic warm ups for a long time. I had to spend like 30 minutes warming up total, and I still dealt with being on the verge of a cramp. One of those cramps where the pain is super intense and ROM becomes limited. Glad I stuck with the warm up, I almost called it quits. The intense adductor pain made it tough to load my hips, and I felt myself using my back more than I needed to, and weight was slow off the floor in the 1st reps.)

tempo back squat - (3/1/0) 
5x3 w/ 295 lbs (warm up was challenging with intense adductor soreness and L adductor near-cramp that was ever-present. Weight moved pretty good, but getting to proper depth was tough)

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x5 w/ 295 lbs

Such a long, uncomfortable session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2020)

11/17

tempo pin bench press - (2/1/0)
4x3 w/ 205 lbs (first time ever doing these. felt very easy at this weight, which is good for developing technique. the pins are set 2" from my chest, so very close to standard pause dept. I'm doing these because I tend to get stuck at 1/3 up from the bottom. These are helpful in a way I didn't anticipate, in that I can easily tell if I'm tilting the bar to either side. If both ends of the bar don't contact the pins at the same time, I know my technique is off in that sense.)

close grip bench press - (~2" of inner knurling exposed)
3x10 w/ 155 lbs

standing barbell row - 
4x6 w/ 185 lbs (moved super fast and snappy)

OH barbell elbow extension behind neck - 
2x20 w/ 65 lbs

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
4x6 w/ 325 lbs (low bar feeling significantly more comfortable for the shoulders and elbows. Focused on getting the R elbow position closer to the torso instead of flare backwards *continue to focus on that next session*. technique with low bar also feeling more efficiency already, just 2 weeks in. weight moved faster than it did last week, very comfortable, way more in the tank. *Ive found that I like to stand a bit wider doing low bar*)

snatch grip wide stand deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 345 lbs (easy)

minimal arch extended legs bench press -
2x8 w/ 190 lbs *progress by 5*

minimal arch extended legs close grip bench press - 
2x8 w/ 170 lbs *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Moved pretty fast through it.


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

competition pause bench press - 
4x3 w/ 235 lbs 

incline bench - 
3x6 w/ 175 lbs (accidentally did 1st 2 sets with 185 lbs. next week, progress to 3x6 w/ 185 lbs as normal, or maybe do sets of *7*)

incline bench spider row -
4x6 w/ 165 lbs

doubled up band vertical pushdown - 
3x15 each side at chin level, progress to *3x18 next week*)

hip mobililty
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobililty

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2020)

Yesterday -

deadlift - (no belt)
5x4 w/ 445 lbs (using a slightly wider stance)

tempo back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves) 
5x3 w/ 305 lbs 

pause RDL - (2 second pause, straps, no belt, as always)
2x5 w/ 305 lbs 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2020)

11/24/2020 

tempo pin bench press - (2/1/0)
4x3 w/ 215 lbs (better technique than last week, *progress by 10*)

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 165 lbs

standing barbell row -
4x6 w/ 195 lbs

OH barbell behind neck elbow extension - 
2x20 w/ 70 lbs *do 2x18 next week progress by 5*)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
4x6 w/ 335 lbs (*continue to focus on keeping R elbow near hip, avoiding letting it flare out, keep those scaps packed down and elbows forward to get optimal tension and positioning throughout back*

snatch grip wide stance deadlift -
3x5 w/ 355 lbs

minimal arch straight leg bench press - 
2x8 w/ 195 lbs *progress by 5*

minimal arch straight leg close grip bench press - 
2x8 w/ 175 lbs *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2020)

Today -

warm up

competition pause bench press - 
4x3 w/ 245 lbs *progress by 5 lbs*

incline bench press - 
3x6 w/ 185 lbs *progress by 10*

incline bench spider row - 
4x6 w/ 175 lbs *progress by 10*

doubled up band pushdown - 
3x18 holding right below chin level, *next week, hold band just below eye level, doing 3x12*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (no belt)
5x4 w/ 455 lbs 

tempo back squat - (3/1/0) (belt, no knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 315 lbs *continue to tuck right elbow*

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x5 w/ 315 lbs *continue to brace core and lats before descending*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Moved through this quickly with relatively short rest intervals.


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 3, 2020)

Good stuff indeed!


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

tempo pin bench press - 
4x3 w/ 225 lbs (2/1/0) *progress by 10 lbs*

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 175 lbs *progress by 5 lbs*

standing barbell row - 
4x6 w/ 205 lbs

OHEE barbell elbow extension - 
2x20 w/ 75 lbs *progress by 5, do 2x18 next week*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2020)

12/4

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
4x6 w/ 345 lbs (relatively short rest intervals. *start wearing knee sleeves next session, and continue to tuck R elbow forward)*

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 365 lbs

minimal arch straight leg bench press - 
2x8 w/ 200 lbs

minimal arch straight leg close grip bench press - 
2x8 w/ 180 lbs

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2020)

12/6/2020

competition pause bench press - 
4x3 w/ 250 lbs (*progress by 5 lbs*, wide foot stance is helping me arch better)

incline bench press - 
3x6 w/ 195 lbs *progress by 5 lbs*

incline bench spider row - 
4x6 w/ 185 lbs *progress by 10*

doubled up band push down - 
3x12 at nose level *3x15 next week, same level*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2020)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (beltless)
5x4 w/ 465 lbs *(stick with beltless next 2 sessions)* *stick with wider stance*

tempo back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 325 lbs *(stick with no knee sleeves for 1 more session)* *tuck R elbow*

pause RDL - 
3x5 w/ 325 lbs *(stick with 2x5 next 2 sessions)* *brace before descent*

Long session. All sets doable, but the fatigue builds up.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

pin tempo bench press - (2/1/0)
4x3 w/ 235 lbs *progress by 5*

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 180 lbs *progress by 5*

standing barbell row - 
4x6 w/ 215 lbs

OHEE barbell - 
2x18 w/ 80 lbs *wear wrist wraps, they help*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (M knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
6x4 w/ 355 lbs *(add 10 lbs next session, same configuration)*

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 375 lbs 

minimal arch straight leg bench press - 
2x8 w/ 205 lbs

minimal arch straight leg close grip bench press - 
2x8 w/ 185 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

competition pause bench press - 
4x3 w/ 255 lbs (these were tough due to some intense tendonitis-like pain, especially in left elbow and and left anterior shoulder. I think this is due to training in sub 50 degree temps and I've been benching 3 times a week when I usually bench twice. When the pain comes on, it feels like it shuts my muscles down. Then as the sets continued, I became increasingly more hesitant due to knowing the pain would come. This is definitely an overuse type pain, and it's been a solid 9 months since I've felt it like this. Today's lifts were unusually slow and challenging. funny this is that warm ups felt so fast and in the groove. *I'm going to cut out the extra bench day moving forward*)

incline bench press - 
3x6 w/ 200 lbs *maintain scheme next week, progress by 5*

incline bench spider row - 
4x6 w/ 195 lbs

doubled up band push down - 
2x15 at nose level

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Tough session. Soon I'll have my equipment set up not in a garage so I won't be in 35-50 degree temps when training.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x4 w/ 475 lbs *volume PR with beltless and 475 lbs* (felt easier than last week, a lot more in the tank *do 4x4 week*)

tempo back squat - 
5x3 w/ 335 lbs (tough, but this was a PR and volume PR for not wearing knee sleeves. *start wearing knee sleeves next week*

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
2x5 w/ 335 lbs (very tough, my back and abs were near their limit. *stick with 2x5 next week get psyched up for these and brace lats and abs hard before each rep*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2020)

Yesterday - 

warm up

tempo pin bench press -
4x3 w/ 240 lbs (easier than last week, *actively reach chest towards bar during descent, progress by 5*)

close grip bench -
3x10 w/ 185 lbs *progress by 5*

standing barbell row - 
4x6 w/ 225 lbs

OHEE barbell - 
2x18 w/ 85 lbs (*2x16 next week progress by 5*)

hip mobilty
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility 

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2020)

For anyone who gives a shit, here's a video I made that's a science-based instructional about the Pallof press (core training exercise):

https://youtu.be/mUrATvUtPUg


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2020)

*From my training log on 12/13, I actually did 4x6 w/ 355 lbs, not 6x4. *


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
2x6 w/ 365 lbs
1x8 w/ 365 lbs *PR* (41 degrees in garage, forgot headphones so no music, nailed this rep PR with solid speed, depth, and technique. Surprisingly I had a couple left in the tank.)

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 385 lbs

cut out extra benching, shoulders/elbows need a break from benching so frequently

t-spine mobility
hip mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. I didn't know how the rep PR would go given the circumstances. I really focused without getting overly pysched up, and I nailed that set with confidence. Felt super solid.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2020)

Yesterday - 

competition pause bench press - 
3x3 w/ 260 lbs (left shoulder+elbow pain too much. on 4th set, just didn't even try that hard pushing it off chest. when that kind of pain sets in, it feels like my muscles just shut off)

incline bench press - 
3x7 w/ 205 lbs *PR* (significantly less shoulder pain. so strange I can hit PRs in this, but not do reps in the flat bench that I've had no problem with in the past) (*next session go for 3x6*

incline bench spider row - 
3x6 w/ 205 lbs 

doubled up band push-down - 
2x16 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

At least I hit a PR. Not sure what to do on bench. Maybe it the cold temperature plays a role. I might cut out pause benching for a while and focus on incline, as that doesn't bother my shoulder.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2020)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (no belt)
4x4 w/ 485 lbs *PR* (most weight ever pulled beltless. easier than expected, 2nd and 3rd sets flew)

tempo back squat - (3/1/0) (M knee sleeves, belt)
4x3 w/ 345 lbs 

pause RDL - (2 second pause)
1x5 w/ 345 lbs *PR* (2x3 next week)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Deadlifts felt great. Joints during tempo back squat felt stiff. Pause RDL body felt good, but mega lower back and ab fatigue on the latter reps.


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas man

Eat, pound, sleep....


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2020)

Today -

warm up

tempo pin bench press - (2/1/0)
4x3 w/ 245 lbs *progress by 5*

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 190 lbs *progress by 5* (1st set significantly the hardest. with focus, these move a lot faster)

standing barbell row - 
4x6 w/ 235 lbs 

OHEE barbell - 
2x16 w/ 90 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
3x6 w/ 375 lbs *PR* (all sets had more in the tank, they got easier as they went on. *maintain 3x6 next week*)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 395 lbs (fucking tough, *next week do 3x3*)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2020)

Today - 

warm up

competition pause bench press - 
3x3 w/ 265 lbs (obviously better than last week. took 400 mg ibuprofen an hour before training to avoid the elbow and shoulder pain. Still had it a bit, but not in a way where the pain shut my muscle down. *stick with 3x3 next week*)

incline bench press - 
3x6 w/ 210 lbs *PR* *3x5 next week*

incline bench spider row - 
4x6 w/ 215 lbs *PR* *add 10 lbs next week, stick with sets of 6*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2020)

^forgot to add doubled up band vertical push-down, 3x12 at eye level


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, no belt, chalk)
4x3 w/ 495 lbs *beltless PR* (I am recovering from a lower back/tweak spasm, so was a rough start, but once I hit my working sets, I was doing okay. Some hesitation off the floor, but things got better as sets went on. I had way more in the tank, but played it conservatively)

tempo squat - (3/1/0)
4x3 w/ 355 lbs (felt significantly easier than last week)

pause RDL - 
2x3 w/ 355 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Glad I was able to train through this tweak.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2021)

^tempo squats were a volume PR


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2021)

Today -

warm up

tempo pin bench press - (2/1/0)
4x3 w/ 250 lbs *PR* (maintain 4x3 for another week. I found I've been pausing longer than what I've been intending, which is better than the opposite).

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 195 lbs *PR*

standing barbell row - 
4x6 w/ 245 lbs *PR* (*do 3x6 next week*)

OHEE barbell - 
2x15 w/ 95 lbs (*do 2x14 next week*)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2021)

1/6/2021

back squat - (belt 5th notch, M knee sleeves)
2x6 w/ 385 lbs *PR* (in the groove, good speed, good technique, and great depth. more in the tank)

wide stance snatch grip deadlift - 
3x3 w/ 405 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

competition pause bench press - 
warm ups felt great, but as weight got heavier, L elbow + shoulder pain began, and it really made it hard to maintain tension, so I dropped these, not going into PR territory this phase anyway.

incline bench press - 
4x5 w/ 215 lbs *PR* (had the elbow + shoulder pain, but not as intense. this has been the case with incline bench since this pain started)

incline bench spider row - 
4x6 w/ 225 lbs *PR* (*do 3x6 next week*)

Random elbow stuff with band because band broke and can't know what the progression would be from last week.

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Elbow + shoulder pain I think came from doing true low bar squatting for 1st time ever this phase. and also benching 3 times per week for the 1st month of the phase. I'll need to let it rest and sticking to close grip and incline for now.

Happy to hit PRs.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (beltless, MG, chalk)
3x3 w/ 505 lbs *PR* (technique was super locked in)

tempo back squat -  (3/1/0) (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
3x3 w/ 365 lbs *PR*

pause RDL - (2 second pause. straps, no belt)
2x3 w/ 365 lbs *PR*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

tempo pin bench press - (2/1/0)
3x3 w/ 255 lbs *PR* (move slowly, but confidently)

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 200 lbs *PR*

standing barbell row - 
3x6 w/ 255 lbs *PR*

OH barbell EE - 
2x14 w/ 100 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Felt physically and mentally lackadaisical today, but the sets went well regardless.


----------



## fufu (Jan 15, 2021)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, wrist wraps, chalk on back) 
1x1 w/ 315, 345, 375, 415 lbs
1x1 w/ 455 lbs *PR* (this moved so much faster than I expected because my last 1RM PR at 445 was the biggest squat grinder of my life (due to multiple factors, main one being losing tension in the hole and going too deep). This was not a grinder at all, while hitting good depth. Body felt great, no knee and back issues. This was technique-wise the best 1RM PR I've ever done. I almost felt like I was cheating somehow. *3 key things to remember here: 1. controlling my descent (keeping toes forward and not dropping too deep) is crucial to a successful rep, and it helped me to solely focus on descent control in all my warm ups. 2. training tempo squats with a pause at the bottom is the single best exercise I've done to train that controlled descent technique. 3. taking big jumps in my peaking has worked very well for my historically, and it still does. The heaviest squat I hit in my training phase up til this lift was 385 lbs for 2x6. I find that I get too fatigued if I go up to hit heavy 2-3 rep sets. 4. this phase I laid back on the deadlift training, just sticking to beltless and not doing very heavy sets before the 1RM squat attempt 5. this is also the first time going for a 1RM doing a low back squat, and that helps too*.)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - (straps, no belt)
3x3 w/ 415 lbs *PR*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. 455 lbs in the squat was my 2020 goal, and has been a milestone lift I've been wanting to hit in powerlifting for a long time. I was pretty nervous thinking about this lift in the past couple days, especially today, and so glad it went well.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2021)

Yesterday's squat PR:

https://youtu.be/WBQqRFe37Sw


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2021)

Today -

warm up

incline bench press - 
4x5 w/ 220 lbs *PR* 

incline bench spider row - 
3x6 w/ 235 lbs *PR*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (first time belt belt on this entire phase, MG, chalk)
1x1 405, 455, 505, 525
1x6 w/ 525 lbs *PR* (super solid. fast, in the groove, more in the tank. warm up sets flew. if I had enough weight, I would have gone for a 1RM PR, it was that kind of day.)

back squat -
started warming up but then just called it quits mid-set on the 1st working set. Felt unfocused, out of the groove. No matter, as today's back squat work was spur of the moment and didn't have anything specific in mind.

Awesome session, last one of this phase. Taking a week off. *This was a very successful phase of training for my squat and deadlift. Be sure to look back on this for programming in the future.*


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt on, no knee sleeves)
4x6 w/ 325 lbs

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 345 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility 
shoulder mobility

First session back after 6 days off.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 205 lbs (easy, fast. first time doing touch & go regular grip benching in a long, long time. *progress by 10 lb*)

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 155 lbs (*progress by 10*)

incline bench spider row - 
4x5 w/ 165 lbs

unilateral doubled up band OHEE - 
2x15 (band wrapped around hand, end of band between pointer and middle finger. heel against floor crossbar on rack, regular forward lunging posture I do with OHEE)

hip mobility
t-spine mobililty
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

deadlilft - (no belt)
5x4 w/ 445 lb (sets got easier as they went along)

tempo squat - (3/1/0) (belt, no knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 305 lb

pause RDL - (3 second pause, longest pause ever in my training of these)
2x5 w/ 275 lbs *next session use a second counter timer so I can more accurately count. 3 seconds is tough to account for consistently*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x5 w/ 175 lbs *[progress by 10/B]

standing OHP - 
3x8 w/ 115 lbs progress by 5

standing barbell row - 
4x5 w/ 195 lbs progress by 5

barbell OHEE - 
3x10 w/ 95 lbs

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session. Enjoying approaching my pushing work in a different way. Haven't done OHP in well over a year. I've also never programmed my incline benching as my primary movement of an upper session (only did it temporarily in the latter part of my last phase due to some elbow and shoulder issues).*


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
4x6 w/ 335 lbs

snatch grip wide stance -
3x5 w/ 355 lbs

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

bench press -
5x5 w/ 215 lb *progress by 10*

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 165 lbs *progress by 10*

incline bench spider row - 
4x5 w/ 175 lbs *progress by 10*

doubled up band OHEE unilateral - 
2x16 each

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (no belt)
5x4 w/ 455 lbs (got easier as they progressed, to the point where they were flying)

tempo back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 315 lbs (3/1/0) (these moved very well, faster and more comfortable than last week)

pause RDL - (straps, no belt)
2x5 w/ 285 lbs (3 second pause, using 60 BPM metronome)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

These sessions include a lot of work and are fatiguing, but today went well.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x5 w/ 185 lbs *progress by 10*

OHP -
3x8 w/ 120 lbs *progress by 5*

standing barbell row - 
4x5 w/ 205 lbs *progress by 10*

barbell OHEE -
3x10 w/ 100 lbs *progress by 5*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2021)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
4x6 w/ 345 lbs

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 365 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 225 lbs

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 175 lbs

incline bench spider row - 
4x5 w/ 185 lbs

doubled up band elbow extension - 
2x17 

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility


Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (beltless)
5x4 w/ 465 lbs

tempo back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
5x3 w/ 325 lbs 

pause RDL - 3 second pause
2x5 w/ 295 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x5 w/ 195 lb

standing OHP - 
3x8 w/ 125 lbs

standing barbell row - 
4x5 w/ 215 lbs

barbell OHEE -
3x10 w/ 105 lbs

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves) *start wearing knee sleeves next session*
4x6 w/ 355 lb

snatch-grip wide-stance deadlift
3x5 w/ 375 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Moved quickly through the sets. Last squat set was the fastest.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 235 lb

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 185 lb

spider incline row - 
4x5 w/ 195 lb

DUBEE - 
2x18 

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2021)

Today -

warm up

deadlift - (no belt)
5x4 w/ 475 lbs *do 4x4 next session*

tempo back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves) (3/1/0)
5x3 w/ 335 lbs *maintain no knee sleeves for 1 more session, doing 4x3 for sleeveless volume PR attempt*

pause RDL - (3 second pause)
2x5 w/ 305 lbs *progress by 10 lbs and do 2x5 for 1 more session*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Tough session due to all the sets. Wasn't not excited to train today, but got it done. No psyching up really.


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x5 w/ 205 lbs *progress by 10*

standing OHP - 
3x8 w/ 130 lbs *progress by 5*

standing barbell row - 
4x5 w/ 225 lbs *progress by 10*

barbell OHEE -
3x10 w/ 110 lbs *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2021)

Yesterday - 

back squat - (belt 5th notch, put on knee sleeves for 1st time this phase)
4x6 w/ 365 lb (*next session do 2x6 and then 1x7 for rep PR attempt with 375)*

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 385 lb *stick with 3x5 next session*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2021)

Today -

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 245 lbs *progress by 5 next session*

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 195 lbs *progress by 5*

incline bench spider row - 
4x5 w/ 205 lbs 

DUBEE - 
2x19

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility 

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (no belt)
4x4 w/ 485 lbs (these went really smoothly, despite no psyching up, matched rep and volume PR with this weight) *next week, do 3x4*

tempo back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
4x3 w/ 345 lbs *sleeveless PR* *wear knee sleeves next session*

pause RDL - (3 second pause)
2x5 w/ 315 lbs *PR*

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x5 w/ 215 lbs *progress by 10 and do sets of 4 next session*

standing OHP - 
3x8 w/ 135 lbs *move to 3x6 next session*

standing barbell row - 
4x5 w/ 235 lbs

barbell OHEE - 
2x10 w/ 115 lbs *2x8 next session*


----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
2x6 w/ 375 lbs
1x7 w/ 375 lbs *PR* (really solid, maintained good technique)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 395 lbs *volume PR at this weight*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Awesome session. Tough sets.


----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 250 lbs (technique felt solid, even if the last reps were slow, they felt very confident. *progress by 5, maintain 5x5*)

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 200 lbs (matched rep and volume PR. *progress by 5 and maintain 3x10*)

incline bench spider row - 
4x5 w/ 215 lbs

unilateral DUBEE - 
2x20 each side

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Solid session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, chalk, no belt)
3x4 w/ 495 lb *beltless rep PR* (these moved really well despite warm ups not feeling on point) *(maintain 3x4 next week)*

tempo back squat - (3/1/0) (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
4x3 w/ 355 lbs (next week attempt 2x3 w/ 375 lbs for rep PR attempt)

pause RDL - (3 second pause)
2x3 w/ 325 lbs *PR*

Good stuff. Stayed pretty calm, not much psyching up, but weights moved well.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x4 w/ 225 lbs *PR* (felt solid. *progress by 5 lbs, do 5x3 next session*

standing OHP - have not worn belt since starting doing these again
3x6 w/ 140 lbs (very attainable.* maintain 3x6 next session, progress by 5)*

standing barbell row - 
4x5 w/ 245 lbs *progress by 10, maintain 4x5*

barbell OHEE - 
2x8 w/ 120 lbs (*maintain 2x8 next session)*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Felt strong, had fun.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
2x5 w/ 395 lbs *PR* (felt awesome, good depth, good technique, last reps of each set weren't as hard as I imagined)

snatch grip wide stance deadlift - 
1x4 w/ 415 lbs *PR* (went for a 2nd set, but tweaked my back in the same spot I have in the past, right lower back. the spasm & pain came on very fast and I went to the floor. I've worked through these issues in the past. So far, exact same issue, but the pain & tightness is a bit higher than usual, but not the worst I've had. I can't attribute this to anything except heavy weight. technique was good, focus was good, I hit the previous set with no issue. My back didn't feel especially fatigued going into the set. Actually one thing I didn't do, which I almost always do is a mid-thoracic and lumbar stretch, specifically on the right side, to prevent this kind of thing. That could have played a role.)

Awesome session despite the back tweak. Hit some great sets. Having a low back flare up while peaking isn't ideal, and I'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2021)

Today - 

bench press - 
2x6 w/ 255 lbs
1x7 w/ 255 lbs *PR* (7th rep went up so well, I think I had an 8th in my. so interesting because I tried for a set of 7 on 1st set and failed the last rep. I find with bench I need to hit a couple sets to get mentally and physically focused).

close grip bench press - 
3x10 w/ 205 lbs *PR*

incline bench spider row - 
4x5 w/ 225 lbs

UDUBEE - 
2x21 each

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

So happy to hit any kind of flat bench PR. It's been a long time.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up in the beltless deadlift to hit a PR. A lot of hesitating on in the warm up sets, concerned about re-tweaking my right lower back. Got up to 455, had a mental block, so stripped back back to the bar and re-warmed up with more confidence. Some some hesitating, but not as bad. Rep 1 for 1st working set I re-tweaked my back, while feeling a joint pop sensation (which happens all the time in my upper back while lifting, and even though it was my lower back, it was the same kind of pop I'd give my self stretching. I didn't tweak it as bad this time, but still enough to call it quits for the day.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x3 w/ 230 lbs *PR* (felt solid, maintain sets of 3 next session)

standing OHP - 
2x6 w/ 145 lbs

incline bench spider row (did instead of standing barbell row because of lower back recovering) - 
3x7 w/ 225 lbs *PR*

barbell OHEE -
2x8 w/ 125 lbs

Awesome session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2021)

Today -

warm up

bench press - 
2x5 w/ 260 lbs
1x6 w/ 260 lbs *PR* (2 bench PRs in last 2 sessions. small progress, but any progress in the bench is good. I found in both of these sessions I feel significantly more focused and mentally & physically prepared for the PR attempt on the 3rd set. First 2 sets I had nothing after the 5th reps. I think I maybe had a 7th on the last set.)

close grip bench press - 
2x10 w/ 210 lbs *PR*

incline bench spider row - 
2x7 w/ 235 lbs *PR*

DUBEE - 
1x22 each side

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Still recovering from the back tweak. Pain is significantly less, but still there. I mostly feel the pain in the right SI joint and posterolateral glute. A lot of tightness in that part of the glute, too. 

With the back tweak, I think I just had too much low back training volume over too long. I was doing beltless 3 second pause RDLs, beltless snatch grip wide stance dealifts, and beltless deadlifts, along with tempo low bar squats. Can never be 100% certain what causes these issues, but that's my best guess.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x3 w/ 235 lb *PR*

OHP - 
2x5 w/ 150 lb

incline bench spider row - 
2x5 w/ 245 lbs *PR*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Taking several days off now. Still healing from low back injury. Getting what seems like could be nerve pain in right shin and foot. Could be referred sensation from lingering muscle spasm in low back and glute, not sure. In any case, things are gradually getting better, but I'm not sure when I'll be 100%. May drastically change my training.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2021)

Yesterday - 

First day back after a week off from all training, and 2 weeks since my last lower body workout since the back tweak.

back squat - (no belt)
1x10 45, 95, 115, 125, 135 lb

deadlift - (no belt)
1x10 45, 95, 115, 135, 155 lb 

forearm plank -
5x10 seconds

side plank - 
5x10 seconds each side

No back pain. Just very slight non-painful (not even uncomfortable) sciatic sensations during some of the squat reps of latter sets, but so light that normally I'd probably not think twice if I felt something like that previous to the back tweak. Grateful to be lifting anything with full range of motion without pain. Going to be taking things slow in building back lower back strength, and will be also focusing concurrently on improving core strength.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 205 lb

close grip bench press - 
3x12 w/ 155 lb

incline bench spider row - 
4x8 w/ 155 lb

UDUBEE - 
2x15 each

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Back issue is gradually getting better. At this point it's mostly lower leg nerve pain/sensations.


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2021)

Yesterday - 

back squat - (no belt)
1x10 45, 95, 115, 235, 155, 175 (3/10 nerve pain mostly in lower leg on ~reps 3-5 on most sets, no nerve pain at all on last set.)

deadlift - (no belt)
1x10 45, 95, 115, 135, 155, 175, 205 (3/10 nerve pain most in lower leg on 1 rep in a few of the sets, no nerve pain at all on most sets, including last)

bird dogs - 
5x5 each side, 1 second pause in full extension

Still on the upward trend with recovering from the back issue.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x6 w/ 175 lb *progress by 10*

OHP - 
3x9 w/ 115 lb *progress by 5*

incline spider row - 
5x10 w/ 135 lb *progress by 10*

barbell OHEE - 
3x11 w/ 95 lb *progress by 5*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

nerve pain was higher going into the session compared to previous lower body days

back squat - 
1x10 45, 115, 135, 155, 175, 205 lb (3/10 nerve pain on ~half of reps on all sets, except for last set, where I had zero nerve pain. strength endurance and fitness felt significantly better this session compared to last 2).

deadlift - 
1x10 45, 95, 115, 135, 155, 175, 205, 225 (no nerve pain on any sets. before starting last set, I was hesitated and had to reset out of fear of tweaking my back, but everything was fine) *switch to sets of 8 and progress by 10 lb*

plank - 
5x15 seconds

side plank - 
5x15 seconds each side

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

I did many forceful sagittal leg swings with a lot of hip flexion with a mildly bent knee with zero nerve pain, which used to be a trigger in the past. I also did standing nerve flossing with a hip flexed ~30-45 degrees, total knee extension with dorsiflexion and neck flexion, zero pain. This can be a big trigger throughout the day outside of training. Getting warmed up and training helps it go away significantly.


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 215 lb (flew, *progress by 10 lb)* (some 3-5/10 nerve pain only when getting up after benching. It occurs about when I am sitting completely up right after being on my back, lasts for a 1-3 seconds.)

close grip bench press - 
3x12 w/ 165 lb *progress by 10 lb* (some 3-5/10 nerve pain only when getting up after benching. It occurs about when I am sitting completely up right after being on my back, lasts for a 1-3 seconds.)

incline bench spider row - 
5x8 w/ 165 lbs *progress by 10 lb* (zero nerve pain)

band OHEE -
3x16 each side (zero nerve pain)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2021)

Today - 

back squat - 
1x10 45 (no nerve pain), 95 (2/10 nerve pain on couple reps), 135 (same as last set), 155 (3/10 nerve pain on 3 reps), 185 (no nerve pain), 215 lb (same as last set)

deadlift - 
1x5 45, 115, 155, 175, 205, 225, 235 lb (no nerve pain on any reps) (also noticed I was able to do eccentrically lower 95 lb barbell from standing position to ground in a conventional stance. 1st time I've been able to do that without any back or nerve pain since I retweaked my back a few weeks ago. Sumo has been fine for a couple weeks.

bird dogs - 
3x6 each side (2 second hold each rep) (I felt a localized mild pinching/spasm sensation in right lower back, right in the usual spot. This occurred during right arm and left leg extension with left arm and right leg on ground. I felt I perhaps that I began arching my lumbar a bit which lead to this. This is regular joint/muscle pain, and much less concerning than nerve pain. I will keep an eye on it, as it's all related.)


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2021)

4/18/2021 - 

incline bench press - 
5x6 w/ 185 lbs *progress by 10* (no nerve pain on any sets, previously in earlier sessions had some on 1st rep when sinking into arch, and when getting up out of arch after set is done)

OHP - 
3x9 w/ 120 lb *progress by 5* *focus on getting tight core brace before 1st rep*

incline spider row - 
5x10 w/ 145 lb *progress by 10*

barbell OHEE - 
3x11 w/ 100 *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
right side sciatic nerve flossing, many sets of 10 (only had highly specific localized right lower back/SI area pinching feeling (not even pain or apparent nerve sensation ) on a few reps of each set of 10)

On drive to gym, no pain rotating to right when putting on seat belt. That had previously been a trigger.

Pidgeon pose type position (with zero lumbar flexion, in fact, had intentional extension) resulted in noticeable numbness and tingling in right lateral lower leg and foot, after holding position for about 15 seconds

No nerve sensations through any lower body mobility (tempo up and down squat, hip hinge, and sumo DL with 35 lb KB)

Did 3 hour hike with no nerve pain. maybe very mild and shortlived  right lower leg tingling/numbess, but hard to tell.

Sat for 3 hours post hike and didn't get numbness or tingling when standing, just some mild/moderate right glute area discomfort that went away quickly. Felt great.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - 
1x10 45, 115, 155, 195, 225 (no nerve sensation/pain on any reps. first time this has happened since squatting again post-injury)

deadlift - 
1x5 45, 115, 155, 195, 225, 245 (no nerve sensation/pain on any reps)

plank - 
5x20 seconds (2/10 nerve pain starting 2nd set. I started from a flexed lumbar position and lowered myself into the plank, this is what triggered the pain. So all following sets I started from an extended lumbar position (belly on floor) and rose up into neutral plank position, no pain at all)

side plank - 
5x20 seconds each side (no nerve pain on any sets)

standing sciatic nerve flossing - 5x10 reps on right side (slight localized pinching sensation around SI joint on about 1/4 of all reps. doesn't feel like nerve pain)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Best session back squatting and deadlifting since injury, and heaviest session, too. Felt some lateral lower leg heaviness that ranged between 1-4/10, but only sometimes between sets. No numbness or tingling in any part of lower extremity duration of workout.

Definitely making progress. Nerve pain tends to be worst when getting out of bed, and first 5 minutes or so moving around. I do my rehab stretches daily, take multiple short walks daily, and avoid lumbar flexion pain triggers. I also stand for about 3 hours of each work day. Also use lumbar support pillow when sitting. All this adds up to make a difference.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2021)

Yesterday -

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 225 lb *progress by 10* (1-2/10 momentary nerve pain when getting up from only 2 sets of benching. no pain at all during 1st couple reps, which I had the last time).

close grip bench press - 
3x12 w/ 175 lb *progress by 10* (no nerve pain)

incline spider row - 
5x8 w/ 175 lb *progress by 10* (some 2-3/10 lower lateral leg heaviness sensation when getting up on a few of these sets)

BOHEE -
3x17 each side (no nerve pain any sets)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. on and off 2/10 nerve sensation of heaviness in lateral lower right leg between maybe 1/4 of all sets.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2021)

4/24/2021

back squat - (no belt, and haven't used belt since injury)
1x10 45, 125, 165, 205, 235 

deadlift - (no belt, and haven't used belt since injury)
1x5 45, 135, 175, 205, 235, 255

bird dogs - 
3x7 each side (2 second hold) (definitely developing strength, endurance, and better technique with these)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Most confident I've felt with squats and deadlifts since returning. No nerve pain/sensation on any rep of any exercise.

2/10 heaviness sensation in right lateral lower leg between sets, but just a handful of short-lived moments.

1-2/10 highly localized nerve "pain" on top of right big toe, again, just a few moments of short-lived moments. This is the kind of thing I wouldn't even think twice about or notice if I wasn't dealing with the injury recovery.

No localized right SI pinching when doing 5x10 rep sets of nerve flossing, that's new for me.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2021)

4/26/2021

incline bench press - 
5x6 w/ 195 *progress by 10* 

OHP - 
3x9 w/ 125 *progress by 5* (*brace hard before 1st rep*

incline spider row - 
5x10 w/ 155 *progress by 10*

barbell OHEE - 
3x11 w/ 105 *progress by 5*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Only nerve pain was 2/10 top of right foot for a short moment after general warm up. Felt no nerve sensation for 1st half of workout, and then felt some 3/10 heaviness sensation in lateral right lower leg on and off through 2nd half.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2021)

4/28/2021

back squat - (no belt)
1x10 45, 95, 135, 175, 215, 245 (2/10 top of right foot nerve localized nerve pain right after set of 175 on squats. lasted just a moment. no nerve pain during any rep of any set)

deadlift - (no belt)
1x5 45, 155, 195, 225, 245, 265 (split second 5/10 nerve pain on top of foot and front of right shin after deadlift set of 225) (no nerve pain during any rep of any set)

plank - (no nerve pain at all)
5x25 seconds

side plank - (3/10 nerve sensation from right hip to lateral right lower leg after last set of plank and between most sets of side plank. Lasted for 1-2 seconds each time. Somewhere between pain and aching awareness)
5x25 seconds each side

Good stuff. Confidence is building up. 2/10 short-lived moment or right lower lateral leg heaviness after general warm up.

Body weight 203.4 after workout (wearing t-shirt, shorts, no shoes)

Currently dropping bodyweight to lean down. Goal is ~195 lbs.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2021)

4/30/2021

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 235 lb (no nerve pain on any set) *progress by 10*

close grip bench press - 
3x12 w/ 185 lb (no nerve pain on any set) *progress by 5*

incline spider row - 
5x8 w/ 185 lb (no nerve pain on any set)

band OHEE - 
3x18 each side (no nerve pain on any set)

Felt great today. No nerve pain at all, but did have nerve sensation of heaviness in right lateral lower leg on and off between some sets. During nerve flossing, only had that localized SI pinching sensation on a few reps.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
1x10 45, 115, 155, 185, 225, 255 lb (felt solid, no nerve pain in any set)

deadlift - 
1x5 45, 155, 205, 235, 255, 275 lb (felt solid, no nerve pain in any set)

bird dog -
3x8 each side w/ 2 second hold each rep (momentary 1/10 nerve sensation in right hip and lateral leg right after sets).

I'm definitely building up confidence. Mentally I'm feeling hesitant. I continue to strive for tight core and using my quads (forward knees) on the squats, and tight core, bar close to body, and a more quad-focused deadlift.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2021)

Yesterday - 

incline bench press - 
5x6 w/ 205 lb (last rep of last set was a grinder. I wasn't psyching up at all for these, so *next session get more mentally focused before sets)* *progress by 5*

OHP - 
3x9 w/ 130 lb *progress by 5* *brace hard before each set*

incline spider row - 
5x10 w/ 165 lb *progress by 10*

barbell OHEE -
2x11 w/ 110 *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. No nerve pain during any set. Only had that localized SI pinch feeling during 1-2 reps out of ~50 nerve flossing reps. Felt 1-2/10 heaviness sensation in right lower right between some sets, but momentarily. Had moment of 1/10 nerve pain on top of right foot for only a couple seconds, then literally no other nerve pain.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves, as usual)
1x10 45, 125, 165, 195, 235, 265

deadlift - (no belt as usual, chalk, DOH)
1x5 45, 155, 215, 245, 265, 285 

plank - 
4x30 seconds

side plank - 
4x30 seconds each side

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

1/10 nerve sensation a couple moments during general warm up when repositioning between glute bridge variations. No nerve pain/sensation during or between any set, except for 3/10 split second highly localized top of right toe when reracking weight after last squat set. No localized right SI pinching feeling during any nerve flossing rep.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2021)

BW = 201.2 lb

The back injury/nerve issue is definitely continuing to improve. Outside of the gym is where I feel it the most, but it's reducing in that regard too. I feel it the most getting out of bed, but it only lasts a short while. Today, I had no right lower right heaviness getting out of bed, and the pain was low, and went away in about 15 seconds. I don't get tingling/numbness in right lower leg or top of foot from sitting hardly ever in the past week.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2021)

5/8/2021

bench press - 
5x6 w/ 245 lb *progress by 5*

close grip bench press - 
1x12 190
1x11 190 *progress by 5, aim for 2x12, could have had it this sessions, but didn't focus enough or rest enough between sets*

incline spider row - 
5x8 w/ 195 *progress by 10*

band piston press down - 
3xrandom fatigue reps

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Only 1 moment of 2/10 top of foot nerve pain near beginning of workout. a couple short moments of 1-2/10 right lateral lower leg heaviness. no localized SI pinching sensation when doing nerve flossing.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2021)

Yesterday -

warm up

back squat - 
1x10 45, 125, 185 lb
3x5 275 lb 

deadlift - 
1x5 45, 155, 225, 255, 275, 295 lb

bird dog - 
3x5 each side 3 second hold 

hip mobililty
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Few moments of very faint 1/10 nerve pain on top of right foot, but uncertain if it was actually nerve related because it was so faint. I am hyper aware any sensation in that area.

Then faint potentially nonexistent 1/10 few short-lived moments of heaviness sensation in right lateral lower leg.

No nerve pain during any sets, except for bird dogs, where I had 3/10 nerve pain in right hip during some reps of 1st bird dog set, only when doing left arm and right leg up. No nerve pain during 2nd set. 3rd set same kind of nerve pain with same movement, but on fewer reps.

No localized SI pinching during any nerve flossing reps. This was en route to being the lowest nerve pain post-injury workout, but then the had some issues with the bird dogs.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x6 w/ 210 lb *volume PR*

OHP - 
3x9 w/ 135 lb

incline spider row - 
4x10 w/ 175 lb

barbell OHEE - 
2x10 w/ 115 lb

hip mobililty
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Scattered short-lived moments of 1-2/10 heaviness sensation in right lateral lower leg. Absolutely no nerve pain at any point. No localized pinching sensation in right SI during any nerve flossing reps.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2021)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves, as usual since starting rehab) (zero nerve sensation or pain during or between sets)
1x10 45, 125, 185
1x3 225, 265
3x5 280 lb *progress by 5*

deadlift - (no belt, as usual since starting rehab. chalk, DOH) (zero nerve sensation or pain during or between sets)
1x5 45, 155, 225, 265, 285, 305 lb *progress by 10*

plank - (2-3/10 nerve pain in right lateral lower leg on and off during beginning of a couple of these sets)
4x35 sec *(next time do 6x10 sec)*

side plank - (zero nerve sensation or pain during or between sets)
3x45 sec each side *(next time do 6x10 sec each)*

Good stuff. Building confidence.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2021)

Yesterday - 

bench press - 
2x6, 1x5, 1x6, 1x5 w/ 250 lb *volume PR*

close grip bench press - 
2x12 w/ 195 lb *PR* (last rep was a grinder, but made it happen)

incline spider row - 
5x8 w/ 205 lb

purple band piston push down - 
1x20 each
1x15 each

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

No nerve pain/sensations during any part of the workout, no localized right SI pinching when doing nerve flossing. When waking up today, no nerve pain getting up, walking around, or putting on socks.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2021)

Yesterday -

warm up

back squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves)
1x10 45 lb
1x5 155, 205, 235, 265 lb
3x5 285 lb

deadlift - 
1x5, 45, 155, 235, 275, 295, 315 lb

bird dog - 
3x10 each side w/ 1 second hold 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

No discernable nerve pain/sensation at any point during this workout, not even very mild. Soon I'll adjust my lower body training days. I think I'll have a back squat day with unilateral hip hinge after that, then a deadlift day with unilateral knee-dominant after that.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

incline bench press - (*aim for sets of 6 again next session)*
4x6 w/ 215 lb *PR*

OHP - 
3x7 w/ 140 lb

incline spider row - 
4x10 w/ 185 lb *maintain 4x10 next session*

barbell OHEE -
1x9 120 lb
1x7 120 lb (*do 2x8 next session*)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Another session with absolutely no discernable nerve pain/sensation.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2021)

Yesterday - 

back squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves)
1x10 45 lb
1x5 155 lb
1x3 205, 245, 265 lb
3x5 290 lb *progress by 5, wear knee sleeves, do 3x4*

deadlift - 
1x5 45, 155, 245, 285, 305, 325 lb

plank - 
6x10 seconds (short RI)

side plank - 
6x10 seconds each side (short RI)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility



No discernable nerve pain/sensation entire workout.


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2021)

Yesterday - 

bench press - 
5x5 w/ 255 lb *matched volume PR* (5x4 next session)

close grip bench press - 
2x11 w/ 200 lb *PR* (1st set tough, last rep was RPE 10, but 2nd set flew, more left in tank. getting mentally focused with leg drive helped.)

incline spider row - 
5x8 w/ 215 lb *volume PR*

purple band push-down
1x25 each side
1x18 each side

hip mobility
t-spine mobililty
shoulder mobility 

Good stuff. BW 200 lbs.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2021)

BW 196.6 this morning.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2021)

Waist measurement (top edge of tape on bottom edge of navel): 35" on the dot.

Both measurements above done 1st thing in morning after urinating.


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2021)

5/28/2021

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
1x10 45
1x5 155
1x3 205, 245, 275
3x4 w/ 295 lb 

deadlift - (no belt)
1x5 45, 155, 255, 295, 315, 335

bird dog - 
3x10 each side (1 second hold)

No discernable nerve pain on any set, except for 1 moment in 2nd set of bird dogs, 2/10 nerve pain in right hip and lateral lower leg.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2021)

Yesterday -

warm up

incline bench press - 
3x6 w/ 220 lb *PR* *(to 3-4x5 with 225 lb next session)*

OHP - 
3x7 w/ 145 lbs (tough, RPE 10 last set)

incline spider row - 
4x10 w/ 195 lb

barbell OHEE - 
1x7,1x6 w/ 125 lb 

No discernable nerve pain/sensation during entire session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2021)

Yesterday - 

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
1x10 45 lb
1x5 155 lb
1x3 205, 245, 275 lb 
3x4 300 lb (felt great)

deadlift - 
1x5 w/ 45, 155, 265, 305, 325, 345 lb

plank - 
6x15 sec

side plank - 
6x15 sec each side

No discernable nerve pain/sensation for entire workout. The issue overall continues to improve. I rarely get nerve pain/sensation at all. I feel like pretty localized right glute "tenderness", but it's more like a tickling/soreness feeling that's deep. Not painful at all, but I think it's related. I hardly get top of right foot and lateral right lower leg numbness, even when sitting for long periods of time, even without lumbar support. I still get a slight heaviness sensation deep in right lateral low leg now and then.


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2021)

6/4/2021

bench press - 
6x4 w/ 260 lb

close grip bench press - 
2x11 w/ 205 lb *PR*

incline spider row - 
5x8 w/ 225 lb *PR* *3x8 next session*

purple band push down - 
1x26
1x19

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. No discernible nerve pain entire workout.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
1x10 45
1x5 155
1x3 205, 255, 285
3x4 305 lb (*3x3 next session*)

deadlift - (DOH grip, no belt)
1x5 45, 155, 255, 315, 335, 355

bird dog - 8 second isometric each rep using 60 second BPM metronome *increase to 9 second next session*
1x4,3,2 each side 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. No discernible nerve pain/sensation on any rep.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2021)

6/8/2021

incline bench press - 
3x5 w/ 225 lb *PR* *do 3-4x4 progressing by 5 lb next week*

OHP -
2x5 w/ 150 lb (harder than expected, probably because of max effort RPE 10 on the incline bench sets) *do 2x5 next week*

incline spider row - 
3x10 w/ 205 lb *PR* *add 5 lb and maintain 3x10*

forgot to do triceps work

hip mobility
t-spine mobililty
shoulder mobililty

Great to hit PRs at a lower bodyweight. No discernible nerve pain entire session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2021)

Yesterday - 

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
1x10 45
1x5 155
1x3 205, 255, 285
3x3 310 lb 

deadlift - 
1x4 45, 155, 265, 325, 345, 365

side plank -
6x20 seconds each side

plank - 
6x20 seconds

Good stuff. No discernible nerve pain/sensation entire workout.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x1,2,3,2,1 w/ 265 lb (was going to do sets of 3 or 4, but I was very tired going into this workout and underfed and a bit dehydrated. *aim for the same scheme next workout*

close grip bench press - 
1x11 w/ 210 lb
1x10 w/ 210 lb (just couldn't muster the last rep. But when I did 2x10 a few months ago at this weight, I was 10 lbs heavier. still nailed the PR and at a much lighter bodyweight)

incline spider row - 
2x9 w/ 235 lb *PR*

purple band push down - 
1x27 each side
1x20 each side

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Just had to grind through this time. No discernible nerve pain/sensation entire workout.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2021)

Yesterday -

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
1x10 45
1x5 155
1x3 205, 265, 295
3x3 315 lb

deadlift - 
1x4 45, 155, 265, 335, 355, 375

bird dog - (9 second hold each rep, timed with 60 bpm metronome)
1x4,3,2 each side

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Hitting 315 beltless squats post-back injury is a big milestone.


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2021)

Yesterday -

warm up

incline bench press - 
3x4 w/ 230 lb *PR* *maintain 3x4 next week*

OHP - 
2x5 w/ 155 lb *2x4 next week*

incline spider row -
3x10 w/ 210 lb *PR* *progress by 5, maintain 3x10 next week*

OHEE barbell - *2x5 next week*
1x6 130 lb
1x5 130 lb



Must have slept weird and had some nerve sensation upon waking (3-4/10 top of right foot numbness at times). Had 2/10 nerve pain in lateral right lower leg at the very beginning of warming up, but that wasn't from working out. After a few minutes, it went away entirely for duration of whole session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2021)

Waist measurement (top edge of tape on bottom edge of navel): 33.8" 

Done 1st thing in the morning after urinating. That's 1.2" lost in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2021)

Yesterday -

deadlift - 
1x10 45
1x3 155, 265, 345, 365, 385 (really solid, 1st time doing these 1st in the workout since the back injury)

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
1x10 45
1x5 155 
1x3 205, 255
3x6 275 lb

side plank - 
7x10 seconds each side

plank - 
7x10 seconds

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. No discernible nerve pain entire session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x1,2,3,2,1 w/ 270 lb (*match same scheme next week, progress by 5 lb)*

close grip bench press - 
2x8 w/ 215 lb *PR* *match same scheme next week, progress by 5 lb)*

incline spider row - 
3x6 w/ 240 lb *match same scheme next week, progress by 5 lb)*

purple band push down unilateral - 
1x28 each side
1x21 each side


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2021)

6/23/2021

deadlift - (no belt, and haven't worn belt since injury)
1x10 45
1x3 155, 265, 355, 375
attempted set of 3 with 395, but I just wasn't feeling it mentally. I felt a lack of confidence and worries about reinjury, even though I had zero pain and 385 x3 went up very easy last session. *I need to do more working sets, and not make as big of jumps. Next session do several more progressively heavier sets of 3, and higher reps with my lighter sets. This will help prep me physically and mentally*

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
1x10 45
1x5 155, 205
1x3 255
3x6 280 

bird dog - (10 second hold each side each rep, 60 bpm metronome) 
1x4,3,2 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility 
shoulder mobility

Zero discernible nerve sensation/pain entire workout. I had a split second twinge in right lower back reracking weights after all sets. Not so much a pain, but a sensation.


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2021)

Yesterday - 

incline bench press - 
3x4 w/ 235 lb *PR*

incline spider row - 
2x10 w/ 215 lb *PR*

OHEE barbell - 
2x5 w/ 135 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

No discernible nerve pain entire session.

BW = 193.5 lb

I've dropped 15 lbs in the past 3 months (intentionally). Cool to set an incline bench PR despite that.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2021)

6/27/2021

back squat - (L knee sleeves no belt)
worked up to 3x6 w/ 285 lb

deadlift - 
many sets up to 365 for 3. just didn't feel confident going heavier, even though no pain.

side plank - 
7x15 sec each side

plank -
7x15 sec

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

No discernible nerve sensation/pain entire session.


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
1x1,2,3,2,1 w/ 275 lb 

close grip bench press - 
2x8 w/ 220 lb *PR*(2nd set much easier than 1st)

incline spider row -
3x6 w/ 245 lb *PR*

unilateral band push down - 
1x20
1x15
1x10

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

No discernible nerve pain/sensation entire session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, MG, no belt)
1x10 45
1x6 155
1x5 205
1x4 255
1x3 285, 315, 335, 355, 375, 400 lb 

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
1x10 45
1x5 155
1x3 205
1x3 235
1x2 265
3x6 290 lb

bird dog - (7 sec hold each rep, using 60 BPM metronome)
1x5,4,3 each side 

Awesome session. Zero discernable nerve pain/sensation entire session. I hit 400 lb on the deadlift beltless, which was a big milestone in my rehab. I won't be going heavier than 400 or 315 in the deadlift and squat for a while, respectively. I hit 315 for 3x3 beltless in the back squat a few weeks ago, which was another milestone for me. Those weights are both a hair less than 70% of my 1RMs pre-injury, so basically my top warm up sets, right before my working sets. 

Feels great to lift heavy-ish again without any nerve issues. It's been a 3 month road of daily diligent rehabbing. I've made tons of lifestyles changes, and it's paid off.

Going to keep focusing on spinal stability to bulletproof my low back.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2021)

Waist measurement (top edge of tape on bottom edge of navel): 33.75"

Done 1st thing in the morning after urinating. That's 0.05" lost in the past 2 weeks. Rate of weight loss is definitely slowing down.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
3x3 w/ 240 lb *PR*

incline spider row - 
2x10 w/ 220 lb *PR*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Taking a week off. Zero discernible nerve pain/sensation entire session.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2021)

Waist measurement this morning after urinated before eating is 33.6",  (top edge of tape on bottom edge of navel)

That's 0.2" lost in the past week.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2021)

First day back after a 7 day break:


bench press - 
5x7 w/ 205 lb

close grip bench press - 
3x14 w/ 155 lb

incline spider row - 
4x9 w/ 155 lb

band unilateral push down - 
2x16

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

No discernable nerve pain/sensation during entire session. I plan to continue to cut my bodyweight down for another 3-4 weeks, then do a mild bulk and hypertrophy program.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2021)

Yesterday - 

deadlift - (no belt)
5x5 w/ 265 lb

squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves)
3x10 w/ 205 lb

side plank - 
5x10 each

plank - 
5x10

No discernible nerve pain/sensation entire session. Will continue to keep weights light. Just maintaining some strength and muscle while I continue to cut for the next 3-4 weeks. I still get some nerve sensation (less frequently pain) with prolonged sitting with a rounded low back. I'm like 95%+ better, but I want to be fully recovered so continued to keep loads significantly light on the squats and deadlifts.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2021)

7/14/2021

incline bench press - 
5x7 w/ 185 lb *progress by 10*

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 115 *progress by 5*

incline spider row - 
5x12 w/ 135 lb *progress by 10*

barbell OHEE - 
2x12 w/ 95 *progress by 5*

No discernible nerve pain/sensation entire session. Since it's been well over a month with zero back pain or nerve pain/sensation while training, I'll stop making note of it. I'll only note it if I feel pain.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2021)

Waist measurement this morning after urinating before eating is 33.4", (top edge of tape on bottom edge of navel)

That's 0.2" lost in the past week.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - 
3x3 w/ 315 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each with 60 lb

back squat -
3x5 w/ 255 lb

bird dog - 
1x4,3,2 each side (5 sec hold each rep)

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x7 w/ 215 lb *progress by 5*

close grip bench press - 
2x14 w/ 165 lb *progress by 5* (last week I incorrectly logged 3x14, when I also did 2x14)

spider incline bench row - 
4x9 w/ 165 lb *progress by 10*

doubled up band unilateral push down - 
2x17 each side

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 20, 2021)

Fufu my man. You’re still around after all these years?!


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2021)

shiznit2169 said:


> Fufu my man. You’re still around after all these years?!



Holy shit dude! Haven't seen you in these parts in forever. Still here! I only use this journal though. I really don't participate in any part of the forum other than this, haven't for many years. I forget people can read and comment on my log, haha. You caught me at a weird time! A few months ago I was setting big lifetime PRs and prepping for my 3rd PL meet but herniated a disc, so been mostly rehab, cutting, and doing light weight recently.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2021)

7/20/2021

deadlift - 
5x5 275 lb

back squat - 
3x10 w/ 215 lb

side plank - 
5x10 each side

plank - 
5x10 each side 

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2021)

Yesterday -

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x7 w/ 195 lb *progress by 5*

OHP -
3x10 w/ 120 *progress by 5*

incline spider row - 
5x12 w/ 145 *progress by 10*

barbell OHEE - 
2x12 w/ 100 *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 24, 2021)

fufu said:


> Holy shit dude! Haven't seen you in these parts in forever. Still here! I only use this journal though. I really don't participate in any part of the forum other than this, haven't for many years. I forget people can read and comment on my log, haha. You caught me at a weird time! A few months ago I was setting big lifetime PRs and prepping for my 3rd PL meet but herniated a disc, so been mostly rehab, cutting, and doing light weight recently.



That sucks man. I skimmed through your recent workouts and your numbers are impressive. You’ve come a long way from what I remember back in 2005-06. I have been and still am lifting. Just drifted away from Iron mag since it was becoming toxic full of trolls. Any of the old timers still around? (Mino lee, DOMS, etc)? 

I just built my home gym over the past year due to covid. Got a power rack with lat/row machine, adjustable dumbbells 5-75 lbs, and a few other things. I’m not as serious as I used to be years ago but mainly just maintaining and increasing strength. Fitness levels and recovery ain’t the same when you’re older lol.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2021)

shiznit2169 said:


> That sucks man. I skimmed through your recent workouts and your numbers are impressive. You’ve come a long way from what I remember back in 2005-06. I have been and still am lifting. Just drifted away from Iron mag since it was becoming toxic full of trolls. Any of the old timers still around? (Mino lee, DOMS, etc)?
> 
> I just built my home gym over the past year due to covid. Got a power rack with lat/row machine, adjustable dumbbells 5-75 lbs, and a few other things. I’m not as serious as I used to be years ago but mainly just maintaining and increasing strength. Fitness levels and recovery ain’t the same when you’re older lol.



Thanks man, I got into pure powerlifting over the past couple years. Over the pandemic I was able to prioritize my home gym training a ton. 

About the old timers here, I don't think any of the OGs are around, although I'm not sure because I don't really venture outside of my own journal here. I haven't really found another good online community for lifting since the good old days here. Forums in general seem to be losing favor with Facebook & Instagram.

Sounds like an awesome home gym! I got used equipment in March 2020 right when the pandemic started, which allowed me to keep training. I hear you on getting older. Overall I feel great, but after this injury a few months ago, I'm not sure I'll ever go back to trying to set PRs in powerlifting again. Injuries just seem to be a matter of when, not if. Recovering from the back injury took several months, and it's not 100% healed. I don't want to go through that again, it's just not worth it. 

Where in the country are you?


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2021)

7/25/2021

deadlift - 
3x3 325 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each w/ 65 lb

back squat - 
3x5 w/ 265 lb

I now do spinal stabilization exercises earlier in the day outside of training (bird dogs and side planks). Aiming for doing them at least 5 days a week.

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2021)

7/26/2021

Was at a lake house rental, which had some lifting equipment. The equipment was pretty limited and shoddy, and it didn't allow me to lift the numbers I wanted. Did some flat benching, rows, and bird dogs. Next flat bench session, do my 5 lb progress based off of the last logged flat bench workout.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - 
5x5 w/ 285 lb

back squat - 
3x10 w/ 225 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2021)

Waist measurement this morning after urinating before eating is 33.4", (top edge of tape on bottom edge of navel)

That's no change, which is expected as I took the last week to eat whatever I want. Weight is also stable at 193 lb.

Starting Monday, I'll cut for 2 more weeks and then be done with losing weight for a while.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

incline bench press - 
5x7 w/ 200 lb *4x7 next week, get more psyched up, today was pretty calm*

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 125 *2x10 next week, get psyched up, today was pretty calm*
1x9 w/ 125 

incline spider row - 
5x12 w/ 155 lb *maintain 5x12*

barbell OHEE -
2x12 w/ 105
1x10 w/ 105 *2x10 next week*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (no belt as usual, DOH, chalk)
3x3 w/ 335 lb 

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ 70 lb

back squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves)
3x5 w/ 275 lb *start wearing knee sleeves next session*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x7 w/ 220 lb (felt really solid. *progress by 5*)

close grip bench press - 
2x14 w/ 170 lbs (felt way easier than expected. *progress by 5*)

spider row - 
4x9 w/ 175 lb

doubled up band push down - 
2x18

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH, no belt as usual)
5x5 w/ 295 lb

back squat - (no belt or knee sleeves)
3x10 w/ 245 lb (accidentally progressed 20 lb from last session, but that's okay. *progress by 10 lb next week)*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2021)

Waist measurement this morning after urinating before eating is 32.85", (top edge of tape on bottom edge of navel). That's 0.525" lost in the past week. I haven't been below a 33" waist for probably about 5 years.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2021)

Yesterday -

incline bench press - 
4x7 w/ 205 lb *volume PR* (easier than expected, stick with 4x7 next session)

OHP - 
2x10 w/ 130 lb *progress by 5*

incline spider row - 
5x12 w/ 165 lb *progress by 10*

barbell OHEE - 
2x10 w/ 110 (*2x9 next session)*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Great session.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2021)

/Yesterday - 

warm up

deadlift - 
3x3 w/ 345 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ 75 lb

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
3x5 w/ 285 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x7 w/ 225 lb *progress by 5, either do 3-4x7 next week, or bump down to 6 rep sets*

close grip bench press - 
2x14 w/ 175 lb *PR* *progress by 5*

spider row - 
4x9 w/ 185 lb

band push down -
3x20

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2021)

BW = 191 lb 

Waist measurement same as last time = 32.85"


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 14, 2021)

fufu said:


> BW = 191 lb
> 
> Waist measurement same as last time = 32.85"



Using a digital tape?


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2021)

Multislacking said:


> Using a digital tape?



I actually use a regular tape measure that has a "tightening" button


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2021)

8/13/2021

deadlift - (DOH, no belt)
3x5 w/ 305 lb

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
3x10 w/ 250 *progress by 10*

hip mobililty
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2021)

After ~4.5 months of rehabbing my low back injury and lifting significantly lighter weights, I am considering myself 100% recovered, as I've had a week of absolutely zero back pain or nerve sensation/pain, even when sitting with a rounded back for a long time (which was my biggest pain trigger) and previous to that, I had only very mild and infrequent nerve sensation for more than a month.

I'm not going to be lifting heavy again anytime soon, and I think I'll change my training significantly very soon.


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2021)

Yesterday - 

incline bench - 
4x7 w/ 210 lb *PR*

OHP - 
2x8 w/ 135 lb

incline spider row - 
4x12 w/ 175 lb

barbell OHEE - 
2x9 w/ 115 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (MG, no belt)
3x3 w/ 355 lb

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
3x5 w/ 290 lb

unilateral RDL -
3x5 each side w/ 80 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobililty
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2021)

Yesterday -

bench press - 
5x7 w/ 230 lb (felt surprisingly easy. *aim for 3-5x7 next week, progress by 5*)

close grip bench press - 
2x14 w/ 180 lb *progress by 5*

spider row - 
4x9 w/ 195 lb

bilateral band push down - 
3x12

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2021)

Yesterday -

warm up

deadlift - (DOH, chalk, no belt)
3x5 w/ 315 lb

back squat - (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch, quite is actually pretty loose, but does offer some abdominal compression when I take big breaths in. first time using belt since my injury back in late March)
3x10 w/ 255 lb *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2021)

Today -

warm up

incline bench press - 
2x7 w/ 215 lb *PR*
1x6 w/ 215 lb (so close on 7th rep)

OHP - 
2x6 w/ 140 lb

OHEE - 
1x6 w/ 120 lb (tried right after OHP, which isn't usual, definitely couldn't press well due to fatigue)

spider row -
3x12 w/ 185 lb

band push down bilateral - 
2x25

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2021)

Yesterday -

warm up

deadlift - (no belt)
3x3 w/ 365 lb (mixed grip)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, which is fairly loose, and L knee sleeves)
3x5 w/ 295 lb 

unilateral RDL -
3x5 each side w/ 85 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2021)

8/28/2021

bench press -
3x7 w/ 235 lb (no grinders, all reps went well)

close grip bench press - 
2x14 w/ 185 lb

spider row - 
3x9 w/ 205 lb

band bilateral push down - 
3x23

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2021)

9/1/2021

deadlift -
3x5 w/ 325 lb (DOH, chalk, no belt)

back squat - 
3x10 w/ 260 lb (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch (loose))

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2021)

Yesterday -

warm up

incline bench press - 
1x7 w/ 220 lb *PR* (last rep was perhaps biggest incline bench grinder of my life. solid PR at 188 lb BW)
1x4 w/ 220 lb

OHP - 
2x5 w/ 145 lb

spider row - 
3x12 w/ 195 lb *PR*

band push down bilateral - 
2x26

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2021)

9/5/2021

deadlift - 
bunch of sets with 315 lb. Kept it light because I was having re-injury hesitancy. Didn't want to re warm up and re-focus to break through the mental barrier.

squat - (L knee sleeves, loose belt)
3x3 w/ 300 lb


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2021)

Yesterday -

bench press -
3x7 w/ 240 lb

close grip bench press - 
1x14 w/ 190 lb *PR*
1x13 w/ 190 lb

spider row - 
3x9 w/ 215 lb

bilateral band push down - 
2x30

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

DB bench press - 
3x8 w/ x2 75 lb

chin up - 
3x8 BW

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 95

DB row - 
3x8 each w/ 80 lb

cable curl - 
2x15 #70

cable push down - 
2x15 #90

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2021)

9/19/2021

back squat (high/mid bar) - (no belt, no knee sleeves)
3x5 w/ 225 lb (1st time doing non-low bar in about a year)

RDL - (DOH, no chalk)
3x5 w/ 185 lb (very easy, but taking it light since it's been a while with these)

single leg leg press - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 45 lb (set position as halfway, foot position as low on platform as possible to get as quad dominant as possible)

bar on back hyper extension - 
3x10 w/ 20 lb (set the position at #3)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Traveling. Last session was 1st time using a public gym since early March 2020. Keeping things lights, re-assessing goals, kind of in a transition period where I'm just doing general strength training. I was attacking powerlifting training for about 3 years, right up until my back injury in March this year. Feels weird to not be working toward goals, but also not weird. I was burning out on training before the injury. It's strange to do these fast sessions where I'm not grinding at all.


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 21, 2021)

Changing up is good, imo.  Helps to keep it "fun".


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2021)

9/21/2021

unilateral DB OHP - 
3x8 each side w/ 45 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +25 lb

pause bench - 
3x5 w/ 185 lb

low cable row - 
3x10 #170

OHEE barbell - 
2x10 w/ 70

DB curl -
2x10 w/ x2 25 lb


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2021)

9/23/2021

trap bar DL - 
3x5 w/ 275 lb

belt squat - 
1x20 +50
2x20 +80

unilateral DB RDL - 
2x5 each side w/ x2 50 lb

DB step up - 
2x10 each side w/ x2 25 lb


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2021)

Today - 

DB bench press - 
3x8 w/ x2 80 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +15 lb

OHP - 
3x10 100 lb

DB unilateral row - 
3x8 w/ 85 lb

cable curl - 
2x15 #80

cable push down - 
2x15 #100


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

mid-bar back squat - (no belt, wrist wraps, or knee sleeves)
3x5 w/ 235 lb

RDL - (no belt or straps)
3x5 w/ 195 lb

unilateral leg press - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 50 lb

hypertension with barbell on back - 
3x10 w/ 30 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP - 
3x8 each side w/ 50 lb

weighted chin up - (neutral grip)
3x4 +30 lb

pause bench press -
3x5 w/ 195 lb (1 sec pause)

low cable row - 
3x10 #180

barbell OHEE - 
2x10 w/ 75 lb

alternating DB curl - 
2x10 w/ x2 30 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

trap bar deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 285 lb

belt squat - 
3x20 +90 lb

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x5 each w/ x2 55 lb

DB step up - 
2x10 each w/ x2 30 lb (I do all reps on 1 side before the other)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2021)

Yesterday -

warm up

DB bench press - 
3x8 w/ x2 85 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +20 lb (neutral, neutral, supinated)

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 115 lb (accidentally jumped 10 extra lbs. *Next week do 3x8 with 120)*

DB unilateral row -
3x8 each side w/ 90 lb

cable curl -
2x15 #90

cable push down - 
2x15 #110

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x5 w/ 245 lb

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 205 lb

single leg leg press - 
3x10 each x2 55 lb

bar on back hyper extension - 
3x10 +40 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility 

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral DB OHP -
3x8 each side w/ 55 lb

weighted chin up 
3x4 +35 lb

pause bench press - 
3x5 w/ 205 lb

low cable row - 
3x10 #190

barbell OHEE - 
2x10 w/ 80 lb

alternating DB curl - 
2x10 w/ x2 35 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

trap bar deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 295 lb

belt squat - 
3x20 +100 lb

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ x2 60 lb (added a set)

DB step up - 
2x10 each side w/ x2 35 lb (used a slightly higher bench)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 11, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

DB bench press -
3x8 w/ x2 90 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +25 lb (neutral)

barbell OHP - 
2x8 w/ 120 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 w/ 95 lb

cable curl -
2x12 #110

cable push down - 
2x12 #130

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2021)

Today -

warm up

back squat - (back to low bar, just feels better)
3x5 w/ 255 lb

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 215 lb

single leg leg press - 
3x10 each side w/ x2 60 lb

barbell on back hyperextension - 
3x10 +50 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Zipped through this session.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

unilateral OHP - 
3x6 each side w/ 60 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +40 lb

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 95 lb

low cable row - 
3x10 #200 (max stack)

barbell OHEE - 
2x10 w/ 90 lb

alternating DB curl - 
2x10 each side x2 40 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

trap bar deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 305 lb

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 110 lb

unilateral DB RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ x2 65

DB step up - 
2x10 w/ x2 40 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Zipped through this one, short rest intervals, then 1.5 hours of road cycling afterward with plenty of hills.


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2021)

I haven't been intentionally cutting, but I've been super active lately and been eating very cleanly. 

Waist measurement same as last time = 32" on the line. That's 0.85" lost in the past couple months.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x8 w/ 195 lb

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +30 lb
1x5 +30 lb (using a wobbly set up, normally would have been able to nail this 6th rep no problem)

OHP -
3x8 w/ 125 lb

DB unilateral row - 
3x10 each side w/ 90 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Will be doing new program soon, very different exercises.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

low bar back squat - L knee sleeves and belt 5th notch (both loosest they've ever been) Low bar feels much better for me, so I switched back to it a few weeks ago)
3x5 w/ 265 lb

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 225 lb (DOH grip, no straps)

barbell step up -
3x10 each side w/ 100 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2021)

10/28/2021

First day of new style of training program. I'm going to be focusing far less on powerlifting exercises, and I'll aim to set PRs in other types of exercises.

push up - (haven't done these in years, I will progress to weighted push up)
5x10 BW

weighted chin up - (supinated)
3x5 +20 lb

barbell OHP -
3x10 w/ 95 lb

bent over barbell row - (straps)
3x10 w/ 155 lb

barbell OHEE -
2x15 w/ 75 lb

barbell curl -
2x15 w/ 65 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Good stuff. Feels great to be new a very different style of training.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2021)

Yesterday - 

front squat - (haven't done these in years)
4x5 w/ 145 lb

deadlift - 
4x5 w/ 225 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ 60 lb (increase reps significantly next session, might stick with same weight)

barbell step up - 
3x10 each side w/ 95 lb (I do all reps on one side before moving to the other)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Training is fun again. Not worrying about amount of weight. I'm starting very light and will slowly work up. Setting PRs isn't my top priority right now.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2021)

Yesterday -

*moving forward with lighter weights, moving explosively will be a priority in all my training*

bench press - 
4x5 w/ 185 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +30 lb

unilateral viking press - 
3x8 each side with bar + 25 lb

feet on bench inverted row - 
3x6 BW *will add weight*

DB curl - 
2x15 each side w/ 20 lb (single DB, so no alternating)

bilateral band push down -
2x15

Did many hill sprints between sets.

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2021)

^Power rack configurations:

for inverted row: safety pins 6th hole up from the bottom

for viking press: the far end of the bar is positioned 2 holes above the closer end. I believe I placed the closer safety pin at the height I use for squatting.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch (fairly loose) and no knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 225 lb

RDL - (straps, no belt)
5x5 w/ 225 lb

belt squat - (never used belt or knee sleeves on these, ever)
3x15 +90 lb KB

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Weight is still very light compared to what I used to do up to March this year. Easy stuff, and working my way back up slowly.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2021)

*Switch to barbell spider curls during next session, instead of regular standing barbell curls.*


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

weighted push up - 
5x10 + 10 lb *progress by 10* *move this to 3rd exercise*

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +25 lb *progress by 5*

barbell OHP - 
3x10 w/ 100 lb *progress by 5* *move this to 1st exercise*

barbell bent over row - 
3x10 w/ 165 lb *progress by 10*

barbell OHEE - 
2x15 w/ 80 lb

barbell spider curl -
2x15 w/ 70 lb (same angle I'd use for spider row. I need to get my chest very high up on the bench and support that position by having the balls of my feet pressing into the power rack behind me)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun. Bodyweight is 185 lb. Lowest it's been in years. I don't want to get any lighter. I may start eating to slowly putting on some muscle soon.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

front squat - 
4x5 w/ 155 lb (felt easier than last week. it'll take several weeks to find my optimal groove with these and get adapted to the new movement pattern)

deadlift - 
4x5 w/ 235 lb (*When deadlifting after injuring my back, I changed my technique a bit where I became more quad dominant with more of a back arch, but that technique comes with it's own issues. Focus on keeping a neutral back with natural lordosis, and keeping the bar closer to my shins with my hips not coming forward as much*

unilateral RDL - 
3x10 each side w/ 60 lb *progress by 5* *to help with balance, focus on 3 points of foot contact pressing into the ground (base of big toe, base of 5th toe, and heel*

barbell step up -
3x10 each side w/ 105 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x5 w/ 195 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +35 lb

unilateral viking press -
3x8 each side bar +30 lb

feet on bench inverted row - 
3x6 +10 lb *wrap plate in yoga mat and use velcro straps to secure weight on chest next time*

unilateral DB curl -
2x15 each side w/ 25 lb

band push down - 
2x16

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2021)

Yesterday -

back squat - (belt 5th notch (pretty loose), no knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 235 lb (got easier as sets went on. best squats have felt since I injured my back)

RDL - (straps, no belt)
5x5 w/ 235 lb

belt squat -
3x15 +100 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 13, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

overhead press - 
3x10 w/ 105 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +30 lb

weighted push up - 
5x10 +20 lb *progress to +25 lb next week*

barbell bent over row - 
3x10 w/ 175 lbs *switch to barbell/power rack lever-style unilateral row?*

barbell OHEE - 
2x15 w/ 85 lb

barbell spider curl - 
2x15 w/ 75 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2021)

Today -

warm up

front squat - 
4x5 w/ 165 lb (definitely feeling more in the groove with these, still progress to be made though)

deadlift - 
4x5 w/ 245 lb

unilateral RDL -
3x10 each side w/ 70 lb

barbell step up - 
3x10 each side w/ 115 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2021)

Yesterday - 

bench press - 
4x5 w/ 205 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +40 lb

unilateral viking press - 
3x8 each side bar + 35 lb

feet on bench weighted inverted row - 
3x8 +15 lb (wrapping plates in yoga mat and then securing to front of torso with velcro straps is effective)

dumb bell curl - 
2x15 each w/ 30 lb

band push down - 
2x17

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 245 lb

RDL - (straps, no belt)
5x5 w/ 245 lb

belt squat - 
3x15 +110 lb (felt significantly easier compared to last week)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 20, 2021)

Today - 

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 110 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +35 lb

weighted push up - 
3x10 +25 lb

barbell bent over row - 
3x10 w/ 185 lb *do 3x8 next week*

barbell OHEE - 
2x15 w/ 90 lb *do 2x12 next week*

barbell spider curl - 
2x15 w/ 80 lb


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves)
4x5 w/ 175 lb (the difficulty of these is not changing much week-to-week as the weights increase. I'm getting a bit deeper, and my technique is more dialed in)

deadlift - (DOH, chalk, no belt)
4x5 w/ 255 lb

unilateral RDL -
3x10 w/ 75 lb

barbell step up -
3x10 each side w/ 125 lb (these are feeling more challenging, but I'm confident continuing with 10 lb jumps each week. As noted previously, I do all 10 reps on one side before switching. In the past several sessions (including this one), I haven't rested between sides. 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun. I'm getting excited by training again. Weights are light, and I'm still rebuilding confidence. I've had zero nerve or back pain (aside from very superficial mid-back tightness) during training since I started this new program a few weeks ago.


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x5 w/ 215 lb *progress by 5 next session*

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +45 lb

unilateral viking press - 
3x8 each side bar +40 lb

feet on bench weighted inverted row - 
3x8 +20 lb *progress by 5*

dumb bell curl - 
2x15 each side w/ 35 lb

band push down - 
2x18

hill sprints between sets of benching and chin ups.

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 255 lb (first set was slowest as usual, but overall squats feeling the easiest they have since I started this training phase)

RDL - 
5x5 w/ 255 lb 

belt squat - 
3x15 +120 lb (felt easier than last week)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

overhead press - 
3x10 w/ 115 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +40 lb

weighted push up - 
3x10 +30 lb

barbell bent over row -
3x8 w/ 195 lb

barbell OHEE -
2x15 w/ 95 lb *do 2x12 next session*

barbell spider curl - 
2x15 85 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2021)

11/29/2021

front squat - 
4x5 w/ 185 lb

deadlift - 
4x5 265 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x10 each w/ 80 lb

barbell step up - 
3x10 each w/ 135 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2021)

Today - 

bench press - 
4x5 w/ 220 lb *progress by 5*

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +50 lb

viking OHP - 
3x8 each w/ bar +45 lb

feet on bench weighted inverted row -
3x8 +25 lb

dumb bell curl - 
2x15 each side w/ 40 lb

band push down - 
2x19

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 265 lb

RDL - (straps, no belt)
5x5 w/ 265 lb

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 130 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 120 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +45 lb

weighted push up - 
3x10 +35 lb

barbell bent over row - (belt 4th notch)
3x8 w/ 205 lb (felt significantly easier than last week)

barbell OHEE -
2x12 w/ 100

barbell spider curl - 
2x15 w/ 90 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

front squat - 
4x5 w/ 195 lb (again, these feel the same amount of difficulty as they did the previous week. Basically, every week feels the same since I started doing these again. This indicates it's all getting accustomed to the movement pattern, and the strength is there)

deadlift - 
4x5 w/ 275 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x10 each w/ 85 lb

barbell step up - 
3x10 each w/ 145 *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2021)

*Moving forward with barbell step ups, move non-working leg contralaterally across midline to help with balance *


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x5 w/ 225 lb

weighted chin up -
3x3 +55 lb

unilateral viking press - 
3x8 each side bar +50 lb

feet on bench weighted inverted row - 
3x8 +30 lb

DB curl - 
2x18 each side w/ 20 lb

band push down - 
2x20

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Was really tired, but made it happen.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2021)

Yesterday -

back squat - 
5x5 w/ 275 lb (felt easier as sets went on)

RDL -
5x5 w/ 275 lb 

belt squat - 
3x15 w/ 140 lb *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2021)

Yesterday - 

overhead press - 
3x10 w/ 125 lb (the goal is to maintain 3x10 through 135 lb, it's feeling like it's going to happen)

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +50 lb (tough on 2nd and 3rd sets. *switch to 3x4 next week*)

weighted push up - 
3x10 +40 lb

unilateral landmine row - 
3x10 each side bar +55 lb 

barbell overhead elbow extension - 
2x12 w/ 105 lb

barbell spider curl - 
2x15 w/ 95 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

front squat - 
4x5 w/ 205 lb feeling more in the groove with these each week. *it was helpful to slightly flex my upper and mid back more than I have been. I'm not moving into flexion past neutral, but I'm just finding closer to neutral is helpful in maintaining tension and good positioning throughout the movement. It makes my upper body feel more connected to my lower body, which leads to a smoother bar path and more power as I drive through my stickling point about halfway up*. sets got easier as they went on

deadlift - 
4x5 w/ 285 lb (slowly increasing weight. still extremely light compared to what I used to do, but my back has been feeling great and I'm not wanting to retrigger any issues. My back tissues need to build up the load-tolerance again).

unilateral RDL - 
3x10 each side w/ 90 lb *next session use extra 10 lb plate to do 3x8 or 3x10 with 100*

barbell step up - 
3x10 each side w/ 150 lb *progress by 10*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x5 w/ 230 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +60 lb

viking unilateral press - 
3x6 bar +55 lb *move forward with 3x6*

feet on bench inverted row - 
3x8 +35 lb

dumb bell curl - 
2x18 each side w/ 25 lb

band push down - 
2x21

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, put L knee sleeves on)
5x5 w/ 285 lb 

RDL - 
5x5 w/ 285 lb (*potentially stick with 5x5 next week with more weight, or do 3x10 w/ starting weight for this block)*

belt squat -
3x12 w/ 145 lb *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun. Squats felt significantly easier than last week. Belt squat did too.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2021)

Yesterday - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 130 lb (these were tough, but I think I can muster the effort and focus to maintain 3x10 next week, since I didn't get as psyched up as I could before sets, and I could rest longer between sets. *next week, do a high effort warm up, get amped up before each set, and rest longer between sets *

tempo weighted chin up - (3 second hold at top, 3 second eccentric) 
5x1 +70 lb (I started doing these heavy tempo singles because my right elbow has been getting trashed from all the chin ups, along with low back squats and curls)

weighted push up - 
3x10 +45 lb (definitely slowing down on these, but I can maintain 3x10 for at least 1 more week)

unilateral landmine row - 
3x10 each side bar +60 lb

OHEE - 
2x10 w/ 110 lb

spider curl - 
2x15 w/ 100 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
4x5 w/ 215 lb *(maintain 4x5 with no knee sleeves and no belt next week)*

deadlift - 
4x5 w/ 295 lb

unilateral RDL -
3x10 each side w/ 95 lb *(maintain 3x10 next week)*

barbell step up - 
3x10 each side w/ 155 lb* (increase reps and go lighter next session)*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

bench press -
4x5 w/ 235 lb (felt easier than last week. maintain 4x5 next week)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +65 lb (*do 3x2 next week*)

unilateral viking press - 
3x6 each side w/ bar +60 lb *PR* (these sets were really tough and took everything I had, at least on the left side. *do 3x5 next week*)

feet on bench weighted inverted row - 
3x8 +40 lb (felt easy, maintain 3x8)

unilateral DB curl -
2x18 each side w/ 30 lb

band push down - 
2x22

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2021)

Today -

back squat - (belt 5th notch and L knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 295 lb (felt easier than last week)

RDL -
3x10 w/ 225 lb *progress by 10* (I knocked the weight down significantly compared to last week and started doing higher rep. my back has felt totally fine on RDLs, but I don't want to push loading too quickly)

belt squat - 
3x12 +150 lb *next week knock down weight and do higher reps*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Solid.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2021)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x10 w/ 135 lb *volume PR* (hit my goal for this training phase) *do 3x8 next week*

tempo weighted chin up - (3 second hold at top, 3 second eccentric)
5x1 +75 lb *do 3x1 next week*

weighted push up - 
3x10 +50 lb *PR* *do 3x8 next week and place folded yoga mat on back to get weights to hold still*

unilateral landmine row -
3x10 each side bar +65 lb

OHEE barbell - 
2x8 w/ 115 lb

band unilateral curl - 
2x20 w/ orange band

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun. Long session.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2022)

Yesterday - 

front squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves, as usual since I started doing these again)
4x5 w/ 225 lb (I hit my goal to make it up to 4x5 w/ 225 lb without any assistive equipment. *next week do 4x5 while wearing knee sleeves and test with belt*

deadlift - 
4x5 w/ 305 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x10 each w/ 100 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2022)

Yesterday - 

bench press - 
3x5 w/ 240 lb (*do 3x5 next week, get psyched up before each set*

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +70 lb (*3x2 next week*)

Viking press unilateral - 
2x5 each side bar +65 lb *PR*
1x4 each side bar +65 lb *do 3x3 next week w/ 2.5 lb jump*

feet on bench inverted row - 
3x10 +25 lb (do 3x10 +30 next week)

DB curl - 
2x20 each w/ 20 lb

band push down - 
2x23

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2022)

^I made a mistake above. I actually did 4x5 in the bench press, not 3x5 (3x5 is what I'll do next week).


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2022)

Yesterday 

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
5x5 w/ 305 lb (felt solid, stick with 5x5 next week to attempt training phase goal)

RDL - (straps, no belt, as always)
3x10 w/ 235 lb

belt squat -
2x18 w/ 130 lb *add 5 lb next week*

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2022)

Yesterday - 

OHP - 
2x8 w/ 140 lb

tempo weighted chin up - (3 second pause at top, 3 second eccentric)
3x1 +80 lb

weighted push up - 
2x10 +55 lb *PR*

unilateral landmine row - 
3x10 each side bar +70 *PR*

band OHEE - 
3x12 red band

band unilateral curl - 
2x22 orange band

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - (belt on and L knee sleeves, both for first time since doing these again. I think first time ever wearing belt on these)
2x5 w/ 235 lb (belt and knee sleeves definitely help. more in the tank. these felt really solid)

deadlift - (DOH grip, chalk, no belt)
2x5 w/ 315 lb (just not feeling these, so cut 2 sets off. gym was 41 degrees, left knee got tweaked on first set of deadlifts, and I felt unfocused. I took a video and form was great and weight moved fast, but mentally my confidence was low)

unilateral RDL - 
3x10 each side w/ 105 lb

hip mobility
tspine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Kept thinking about my back on deadlift, although I had no nerve pain or sensations entire workout, and haven't for a long time.


----------



## fufu (Jan 15, 2022)

Yesterday - 

bench press - 
3x5 w/ 245 lb (solid)

weighted chin up  -
3x2 +75 lb

unilateral viking press - 
1x3 each side bar +70 lb (2nd set was not happening on left side. could do on right side, but didn't because don't want to encourage asymmetry of strength)

foot on bench weighetd inverted row - 
3x10 +35 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
3x5 w/ 315 lb (originally planned for 5 sets, but garage gym was 32 degrees today and my left knee was feeling a bit tweaked, didn't feel as prepared as I'd like to be for all 5 sets)

RDL - (straps, no belt, as always)
1x3 w/ 255, 275, 295, 305, 315 (first time doing an RDL over 300 lb since I hurt my back last March)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Today was the last day of this training phase, which has lasted for about 12 weeks. Zero nerve pain or sensations today while training today, and virtually the same for this entire phase, which feels fantastic. May focus on hypertrophy next, or a combination of absolute strength in a few select lifts while doing hypertrophy overall.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2022)

First day back after taking 6 days off from training.

Today - 

OHP -
4x5 w/ 115 lb (going lower, lightly tapping upper sternum/clavicle each rep) *progress by 5*

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +20 lb *progress by 5*

weighted push up - 
4x12 +10 lb (*see last phase to see how I progressed these, either by 5 or 10 lbs each week*

unilateral landmine row - 
3x12 each side bar +55 lb *progress by 5*

barbell OHEE -
3x20 w/ 55 lb *progress by 5*

standing bent over DB rear delt raise -
3x12 each side w/ 20 lb *(progress by 2.5 or 5 lb)*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - (no belt, no knee sleeves)
4x8 w/ 145 lb (going deeper than last phase) *progress by 10*

stiff legged deadlift - (DOH, no belt)
4x8 w/ 205 lb (never actually done these in training. dead stop between reps, not an RDL) *progress by 10*

unilateral RDL - 
3x12 each side w/ 60 lb *progress by 5*

Bulgarian squat - 
3x12 each side w/ 25 lb loaded in front pack (brutal. haven't done these in years. they usually made me tremendously sore. doing a relatively narrow stance in the sagittal plane, focus on loading quads) *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 26, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x10 w/ 155 lb (minimal arch, more elbow flare to keep tension on pecs) *progress by 10*

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +30 lb *progress by 5* (I might move these as first exercise is benching results in significant shoulder fatigue that impacts chin ups)

unilateral viking press -
3x10 each side w/ bar +25 lb *progress by 50*

dumb bell row - (no straps)
3x10 each side w/ 100 lb *progress by 5*

band push down -
3x15 w/ orange band (not choked, both sides hanging down, middle suspended on top of rack, grabbing inside of bands palm of hand

band facepull -
3x12 w/ orange band (choked, grab inside of end, step back so starts with tension when in full extension) *progress to 3x15 next week. then add lightest resistance band next session in addition to orange*

Very short rest intervals

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt, no knee sleeves)
4x8 w/ 225 lb

RDL - (straps, no belt)
4x8 w/ 225 lb (tapping floor to ensure good ROM for hypertrophy)

belt squat -
3x20 +90 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Zipped through this with short RIs.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
4x5 w/ 120 lb *progress by 5*

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +25 lb *progress by 5*

weighted push up - 
4x12 +15 lb *progress by 5*

unilateral landmine row - 
3x12 each side bar + 60 lb *progress by 5*

barbell OHEE -
3x20 w/ 60 lb *progress by 5*

DB rear dear fly -
3x12 each side w/ 25 lb *progress by 5, maintain 3x12 for 1 more week*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

During my last session, I felt some mild nerve sensation triggered in top of right foot and right big toe that is sticking around over the past 2 days. Still mild, but I feel it when hip hinging mostly. Gonna keep an eye on that.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

front squat - 
4x8 w/ 155 lb (*pointing toes slightly out more than usual, feeling better on my left knee)*

stiff leg deadlift - 
4x8 w/ 215 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x12 each w/ 65 lb

Bulgarian squat - 
3x12 each side w/ bar (*started doing front rack, feels better for balance compared to front pack loading or holding DBs)* *progress by 10 lb*

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Fun. Didn't experience any left leg top of foot nerve sensation, which is great considering I'm doing deeper than I have been in the front squat, and doing the hip hinge heavy stiff leg deadlift.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2022)

Today -

warm up

bench press (minimal arch, more elbow flare) -
5x10 w/ 165 lb *progress by 10*

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +35 lb *progress by 5*

unilateral viking press - 
3x10 each bar +30 lb *progress by 5*

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each w/ 105 lb *progress by 5*

band push down - 
3x16 orange band *progress by 1 rep*

band facepull -
3x15 w/ orange band *next week do 3x12 orange band + lightest band*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Fun.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
4x8 w/ 235 lb (felt easier than last week)

RDL - 
4x8 w/ 235 lb (touching floor lightly)

belt squat - 
3x20 +100 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Garage was 50 degrees today, felt so much better than the low 30's it's been at recently. Makes a difference in how my joints feel, which isn't surprising. The nerve sensation that was triggered a week ago on this same workout wasn't existent today.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP -
4x5 w/ 125 lb 

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +30 lb

weighted push up - 
4x12 +20 lb

unilateral landmine row - 
3x12 each bar +65 

barbell OHEE - 
3x20 w/ 65 lb

DB rear delt fly -
3x12 each side w/ 30 lb


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

front squat - (no knee sleeves, no belt)
4x8 w/ 165 lb (*one more week without knee sleeves, then add following week)* *(these get easier as sets progress, still going significantly deeper compared to last phase, a little elasticity out of the bottom is helpful and I should focus on doing this)*

stiff leg deadlift conventional - (DOH, no straps, no belt)
4x8 w/ 225 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x12 each side w/ 70 lb

Front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x12 each side w/ 55 lb *progress by 10*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x10 w/ 175 lb *one or 2 more sessions with 5 sets, then cut back to 4*

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +40 lb *switch before bench press soon, or next session, as overall upper body fatigue from all the pressing reps is starting to impact my strength on these*

viking OHP unilateral - 
3x10 each side bar +35 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each side w/ 110 lb

band push down - 
3x17 with orange band

band facepull - 
3x12 with orange band + green band

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. I zipped through this workout, short rest intervals all around.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
4x8 w/ 245 lb (depth getting better) *doing floor kneeling knee flexion and hip extension is helpful between sets*

RDL - (straps, no belt, as usual)
4x8 w/ 245 lb (tapping ground this phase to get more ROM for hypertrophy)

belt squat - 
3x20 +110 lb (2nd set hardest, 3rd set easiest) *add 5 next two sessions, then reassess*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Zipped through this, short RI's, still felt fine during sets.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
4x5 w/ 130 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +35 lb

weighted push up - 
4x12 +25 lb

unilateral landmine row - 
3x12 each bar +70 lb

barbell OHEE - 
3x20 w/ 70 lb

DB rear delt fly - 
3x12 each w/ 35 lb *SWITCH TO LATERAL DELT WORK*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility (getting old)


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

front squat - 
4x8 w/ 175 lb *add knee sleeves next session* (*continue to focus on elasticity in and out of the hole)*

stiff leg deadlift - (still doing DOH, no chalk yet)
4x8 w/ 235 lb 

unilateral RDL - 
3x12 each side w/ 75 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x12 each w/ 65 lb *progress by 10*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
5x10 w/ 185 lb (*maintain 5x10, progress by 10*)

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +45 lb

Viking unilateral OHP - 
3x10 each bar +40 lb

unilateral DB row - (no straps)
3x10 each w/ 115 lb *wear straps next time*

band push down - 
3x18 orange band

band facepull - 
3x15 orange band + green band *START LATERAL DELT HYPERTROPHY NEXT WEEK*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff. Zipped through this one.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2022)

Yesterday -

back squat - (belt 5th notch, no knee sleeves)
4x8 w/ 255 lb *add knee sleeves next session*

RDL - 
4x8 w/ 255 lb

belt squat - 
3x20 +115 lb (test new belt squat setup next session)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff. Zipped through this one.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
4x5 w/ 135 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +40 lb

weighted push up - 
4x12 +30

unilateral landmine row - 
3x12 each side bar +75 lb

barbell OHEE - 
3x20 w/ 75 lb

DB lateral raise -
3x12 each side w/ 20 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff. Short RIs.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2022)

2/24 

front squat - (started wearing L knee sleeves)
4x8 w/ 185 lb 

stiff leg deadlift - 
4x8 w/ 245 lb

unilateral RDL -
3x12 each w/ 80 lb

Bulgarian squat -
3x10 each w/ 75 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - (this whole phase been doing less arch, more elbow flare, touching higher on chest)
5x10 w/ 195 lb (getting tougher, but haven't been getting psyched up. *next session do 4x10 w/ 200*)

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +50 lb 

Viking unilateral ohp - 
3x10 each side bar +45 lb *next week add 5 lb and do 3x8*

unilateral DB row - (started wearing straps)
3x10 each side w/ 120 lb

band push down - 
3x19 with orange band

upright row - 
3x12 w/ 65 lb *add 5 lb per session* (inside of hands 2-3 inches lateral from start of knurling)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Hit all my sets, but it was hard to get my energy up today. Whole session took about 2 hours.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2022)

Yesterday -

warm up

back squat - 
4x8 w/ 265 lb (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)

RDL - 
4x8 w/ 265 lb

barbell lever belt squat - 
1x10 bar +80, +90, +100, +110

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility
knee mobility

Squats were tougher than usual because I did 3 hours of XC skiing the day before.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

OHP - 
4x5 w/ 140 lbs

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +45 lb

weighted push up - 
4x12 +35

unilateral landmine row - 
3x12 each +80 lb *PR*

barbell OHEE - 
3x20 w/ 80 lb

DB lateral raise - 
3x12 each w/ 25 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility
knee mobility

Done.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

front squat - 
4x8 w/ 195 lb (L knee sleeves)

stiff leg deadlift - 
4x8 w/ 255 lb

unilateral RDL - 
2x12 each w/ 85 lb (used barbell, felt easier and more ROM)

Bulgarian squat - 
2x10 each w/ 85 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
4x10 w/ 205 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +55 lb

Viking unilateral press - 
3x8 each side bar +50 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x10 each with 125 lb

band push down - 
3x20 w/ orange band

upright row - 
3x12 w/ 70 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobililty
knee mobililty

Done.


----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
4x8 w/ 275 lb 

RDL - 
4x8 w/ 275 lb 

barbell landmine belt squat - 
2x22 bar +110 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff. Moved quickly through this session, and everything felt easier than last week.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2022)

3/10

OHP - 
4x5 w/ 145 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x6 +50 lb

weighted push up - 
4x12 +40

landmine unilateral row -
3x12 each bar +85 *PR*

barbell OHEE -
2x20 w/ 85 
1x17 w/ 85 

lateral DB raise - 
3x12 each w/ 30


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2022)

3/12

front squat - (M knee sleeves)
4x8 w/ 205 lb

RDL - 
2x15 w/ 225 lb

unilateral RDL -
2x12 each w/ 95

Bulgarian squat - 
2x10 each w/ 95


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2022)

3/14

bench press - 
3x10 w/ 215 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +60 lb

unilateral Viking press - 
3x8 w/ 55 lb

unilateral DB row -
3x10 each w/ 130 lb

band push down - 
3x21 orange band

upright row - 
3x12 w/ 75


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2022)

3/16

back squat - 
4x8 w/ 285 lb

RDL -
4x8 w/ 285 lb


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2022)

3/17

OHP - 
4x5 w/ 150 lb

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +55 lb

weighted push up - 
3x12 +45 lb *PR*

landmine unilateral row - 
2x10 bar +90 *PR*

barbell OHEE - 
2x15 w/ 90 lb

lateral DB raise -
3x15 each w/ 20


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2022)

3/22

front squat - (M knee sleeves, belt, first time with belt this phase)
3x8 w/ 215 lb

unilateral RDL -
3x12 each w/ 105 lb


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2022)

3/23

bench press - 
2x8 w/ 225 lb

weighted chin up -
2x4 +65 lb

unilateral Viking press -
2x8 each bar +60 lb *PR*

unilateral DB row - 
2x10 each side w/ 135 lb

band push down - 
3x21 orange band

upright row - 
3x12 w/ 85 lb


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2022)

3/25/2022

Barbell lever belt squat - 
1x10 bar, +55, +80, +110, +120
3x10 bar +130

RDL - 
3x8 w/ 295 lb


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2022)

3/28/2022

OHP - (bar touches collar bone each rep)
2x5 w/ 155 lb

weighted chin up - 
2x6 +60

weighted push up - 
2x12 +50 lb *PR*

landmine unilateral row -
2x8 bar +100 lb *PR*


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2022)

3/30/2022

front squat - (L knee sleeves and belt)
1x12 w/ 225 lb (maybe a PR, not sure)


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2022)

Yesterday -

weighted chin up - 
1x3 +82.5 lb *PR*

200 lb BW


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2022)

First session back after 6 days off.

front squat - L knee sleeves
3x5 w/ 175 lb

trap bar DL -
3x5 w/ 275 lb

unilateral RDL barbell - 
3x6 each side w/ 95 lb

front rack box step up - 
3x6 each side w/ 65 lb, not alternating and not moving working foot position until done with all reps

treadmill - 
10 minutes w/ 20% incline 2mph
quick cool down

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
3x8 w/ x2 80 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +35 lb

bilateral DB OHP - 
3x5 w/ x2 50 lb

DB row unilateral - 
3x8 w/ 90 lb

circuit:
6 reps inverted TRX row (feet on box)
6 reps TRX push-up (feet on box)
10 reps box jump 

~1 minute rest

box height same for all, height at knee level
TRX hard cylinder handle just above knee cap

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2022)

Today -

back squat - (switched to high bar, easier on my elbows. L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
3x5 w/ 225 lb

RDL - (straps, no belt, like usual)
3x5 w/ 265 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - (knee sleeves back up)
3x6 each side w/ 65 lb

single leg deadlift -
3x5 each side w/ 135 lb (compared to the single leg RDL, these have a faster eccentric, completely letting weight rest on the ground, and then a positional retightening before lifting again, keeping hands on the bar the whole time)

hill sprints -
5 rounds. start at yellow pole, sprint to top, then immediately walk down to yellow pole, sprint up as soon as I get down there)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Enjoying the new movements and not focusing on the heavy weight. Enjoying less volume too.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
2x5 w/ 125 lb
1x10 w/ 125 lb *progress by 5*

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +25 *progress by 5*

weighted push up - 
3x8 +25 *potentially progress by 10*

low cable unilateral row - 
3x8 each side #55

10 minutes 20% incline with 2.5 mph

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2022)

Today - 

front squat - (L knee sleeves)
3x5 w/ 185 lb

trap bar deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 285 lb

single leg RDL - 
3x6 each w/ 105 lb

front rack step up - 
3x6 each w/ 75 lb

10% incline, 3 mph, 15 minutes

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
3x8 w/ x2 85 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +40 lb

bilateral DB OHP - 
3x5 w/ x2 55 lb

DB unilateral row - 
3x8 each w/ 95 lb

power endurance work - 
box squat to knee joint line height, OH downward slam with 12 lb slam ball
5 each, 8 each, 10 each, 12 each, 15 each (60 second rest between)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2022)

Yesterday -

high bar back squat - (L knee sleeves and belt)
3x5 w/ 235 lb

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 275 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x6 each w/ 75 lb 

single leg deadlift -
1x5 each w/ 145 lb (felt a strange sensation throughout right lower back and right hip, then a sudden increase in mild nerve sensations. stopped these. These are awkward and hard to reset from a dead stop while maintaining good back position. Doing a single leg RDL is totally fine, but the dead stop and reset on these don't feel good for my back, despite the light load.) *switch to either cable pull throughs or Bulgarian style RDL*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2022)

Yesterday -

OHP - 
2x5 w/ 130 lb
1x10 w/ 130 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +30 lb

weighted push up - 
3x8 +30 lb

landmine unilateral row - 
3x8 each side bar + 65 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2022)

Today - 

front squat - (L knee sleeves)
3x5 w/ 195 lb

trap bar deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 295 lb

unilateral barbell RDL - 
3x6 each side w/ 115 lb

front rack barbell step up - 
3x6 each w/ 85

treadmill - 
10 minutes at 10% incline, 3 mph

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2022)

yesterday - 

DB bench press - 
3x8 x2 90 lb

weighted chin up -
3x3 +45 lb

DB bilateral OHP -
3x5 x2 60 lb

DB unilateral row - 
3x8 each w/ 100 lb

power endurance circuit -
box jump (top of box is at my finger tips with my arms relaxed at my sides), 16 lb slam ball 
5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 each
1 minute rest intervals

treadmill -
10% incline, 3 mph, 10 minutes

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
3x5 w/ 245 lb* (stance slightly more narrow than usual, with toes pointed out slightly more than usual. felt good on back and knees. keep doing this)*

RDL - 
4x5 w/ 285 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - (L knee sleeves)
3x6 each w/ 85 lb 

treadmill - 
15 minutes, 10% incline, 3.5 mph
5 minutes, flat, 4.0 mph

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobililty
knee mobility


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2022)

Yesterday - 

OHP - 
2x5 w/ 135 lb
1x10 w/ 135 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +35 lb

weighted push-up
3x8 +35 lb

low cable unilateral row - 
3x8 each #66

treadmill
5 minutes 3mph 15% incline
6mph, 15% incline, 30 seconds running, 30 seconds active recovery walking off of treadmill, 3 rounds
10 minutes walking at varied speed and incline
*Next time, do 6mph, 20 seconds running, 40 seconds rest, at least 5 rounds.*


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2022)

Today - 

front squat - 
3x5 w/ 205 lb

trap bar deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 305 lb

unilateral barbell RDL - 
3x6 each w/ 125 lb

front rack barbell step up -
3x6 each w/ 90 lb *progress by 5 moving forward*

treadmill - 
20 minutes, 3.5 mph, 10% incline


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

DB bench press - 
3x8 w/ x2 95 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +50 lb

DB bilateral OHP - 
3x5 w/ x2 65 *reduce reps next session*

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each w/ 105 lb

power endurance circuit - 
box jump (same height as last time), plyometric push up to ~8 box, then plyometric push up off box to flat, 16 lb overhead med ball slam
60 seconds rest between rounds
5 reps each, 6, 7, 8 (last set only did 4 of push ups, because 1 rep is technically 2 plyo push ups, which was too fatiguing)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility 
knee mobility


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2022)

Today -

back squat - 
3x5 w/ 255 lb (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)

RDL - 
4x5 w/ 295 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat -
3x6 w/ 95 lb

treadmill - 
15 minutes, 10% incline, 3.5 mph


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
2x5 w/ 140 lb
1x10 w/ 140 lb 

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +40 lb

weighted push up - 
3x8 +45 lb

low cable unilateral row - 
3x8 each #71.5

treadmill - 
21 minutes, 10% incline, 3.5 mph

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2022)

Yesterday - 

front squat - (L knee sleeve, no belt)
3x5 w/ 215 lb (definitely getting great depth) *next week wear belt*

trap bar deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 315 lb (felt easiest it has in a while, still no need for chalk yet)

unilateral barbell RDL - 
3x6 each side w/ 135 lb

front rack step up -
3x6 each w/ 95 lb *progress by 5*

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Despite being flattened by my booster on Thursday and eating fewer calories than usual, I felt stronger than usual on Friday.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2022)

Yesterday -

DB bench press -
3x8 w/ x2 100 lb (felt great to hit this milestone weight again. *do 3x5 next session*)

weighted chin up -
3x3 +55 lb

DB bilateral standing OHP -
3x3 each side w/ x2 70 lb *do 3x4 next week with same weight, make sure to warm up close to working sets and get psyched up*

unilateral DB row -
3x8 each w/ 110 lb

power endurance circuit -
box jump, plyo push up, downward 16 lb med ball slam
5 6, 7, 8 each
60 seconds rest between circuit *do same thing next week, but go up to 9*

treadmill - 
12 minutes, varying incline and speed.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
3x5 w/ 265 lb

RDL - (straps, no belt, as usual)
4x5 w/ 305 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - (L knee sleeves)
3x6 each w/ 105 lb

treadmill - 
4mph, 10% incline, 10 minutes
4 minute cooldown 3mph, flat

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Feeling strong (relative to my post-injury training starting in April 2021), despite being in a caloric deficit to the past 5.5 weeks.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
2x5 w/ 145 lb
1x8 w/ 145 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +45 lb

weighted push up - 
3x8 +50 lb (used x2 25 lb bumper plates, stack them and put them on back at the same time)

low cable unilateral row -
3x8 each #77

treadmill - 
22 minutes, 10% incline, 3 mph
few minutes cool down on flat

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2022)

Today -

front squat - 
3x5 w/ 225 lb (L knee sleeves, put on belt first time this phase, 5th notch) (wasn't feeling these, but made them happen with great depth and technique)

trap bar deadliflt - 
3x5 w/ 325 lb (no belt. these felt snappy and easy. still have hyperawareness of my low back sometimes when I lift. no pain or any related symptoms.)

unilateral barbell RDL - 
3x6 w/ 145 lb *PR  *(need to to start resting between sides to recover forearms and lats)

I'm cutting out front rack step up moving forward, including this workout.

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Hot, humid, not feeling to motivated, but made it happen.


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 105 lb (felt great to press over the 100's. felt confident. *do 3x3 next week*)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +60 lb

DB bilateral OHP - 
3x8 w/ x2 50 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x8 each w/ 115 lb (no straps)

power endurance circuit - 
box jump, plyo push-up, downward slam w/ 16 lb slamball
5, 6, 7, 8, 9 each
60 second rest between rounds

treadmill - 
15 minutes, between 3.5-4.0 mph, no incline

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Fun session.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2022)

Today -

warm up

back squat -
3x5 w/ 275 lb (felt awesome last set. snappy reps, good depth, lots left in the tank, and no knee discomfort)

RDL -
3x5 w/ 315 lb (volume PR with this weight since injuring my back in March 2021)

front rack Bulgarian squat -
3x6 each w/ 115 lb *PR*

treadmill -
15 minutes, 3.5 mph, no incline

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2022)

Today -

warm up

OHP -
2x5 w/ 150 lb
1x6 w/ 150 lb (had another rep in the tank I think, and that's without me psyching up for these as much as I used to) (bar touching collar bone, as usual this phase)

weighted chin up -
3x5 +50

weighted push up -
3x8 +55 lb

low cable unilateral row -
3x8 each w/ #82.5

treadmill -
20 minutes, 3 mph, 10% incline

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2022)

Today - 

front squat - (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
3x3 w/ 235 lb

trap bar deadlift - (no belt, as usual)
3x5 w/ 335 lb (felt snappy and confident, better than last week. strength is totally there, it's just moving past the mental block of re-injury)

unilateral barbell RDL - 
3x6 each w/ x2 155 lb (continue to rest between sides)

treadmill - 
10 minutes, 3 mph, 10% incline

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 110 lb (was originally going to attempt 3x3, but felt easier than last week, surprisingly) (*attempt PR next week, warm up with 100, 105, and 110s)*

weighted chin up -
3x3 +65 lb

DB bilateral OHP - 
3x8 w/ x2 55 lb

DB unilateral row - 
3x8 each w/ 120 lb

power endurance complex - 
box jump, plyo push-up, 16 lb slam ball downward slam
10 each, 3 rounds, 60 second rest intervals

treadmill - 
15 minutes, 3.5 mph, no incline

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobilility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2022)

Yesterday

back squat -
3x3 w/ 285

warmed up in RDL, wasn't feeling it. no pain at all, but just wasn't focused, didn't want to risk anything.

front rack Bulgarian squat -
1x5 each w/ 125 lb *PR*

I will take a rest break soon.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2022)

Today -

flat DB bench press -
1x8 w/ x2 50
1x5 w/ x2 60
1x3 w/ x2 70, 80, 90, 100
1x2 w/ x2 105, 110
1x1 w/ x2 110
1x6 w/ x2 115 lb *PR *(feels great to set an absolute weight PR in an upper body compound pushing movement - it's been a long time. I've never pressed more than the 110 lb dumb bells, and these felt really confident. Preparing for the rep, I was not feeling very confident. I almost didn't even attempt it. I did an extra warm up set with 110 just to make sure I had it in me without headphones. The extra warm up set went well, so I decided to go for it. Once I got pressing, I felt super strong. No headphones, since I recorded the PR with my phone. it's been almost exactly three years since I set an absolute weight PR in the flat DB bench press. that's largely due to training without access to heavy enough dumb bells, though)

weighted chin up -
3x5 +55 lb

weighted push up -
1x12 +60 lb *PR *(BW = 194 lb)
1x8 +60 lb

unilateral low cable row -
3x8 each w/ #88

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility
knee mobility

Awesome session. Wasn't planning on the DB bench press PR today, but I went for it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

trap bar deadlift - (no belt)
3x5 w/ 345 lb

unilateral RDL - 
2x5 each w/ 165 lb *PR*

treadmill:
15 minutes, flat, 4 mph

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility 
knee mobility


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

weighted chin up - 
1x3 +90 lb *PR *(at 194 lb BW.) I find I can get psyched up without music just as well (didn't use music on my recent DB bench press PR either)

unilateral DB row -
3x10 each w/ 120 lb (no straps)

Chin up PR felt awesome. 2 reps was a rep PR at that weight, and the 3rd was a bonus (didn't expect that). End of this training cycle. Taking a week off.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2022)

First day back after 9 days of rest.

Today -

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
3x5 w/ 225 lb

RDL - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 265 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat -
3x5 each w/ 65 lb

barbell complex -
3 power clean
3 front squat (a wide stance feels more comfortable)
3 push press (focus on getting wrists more neutral)
95 lb used, 60 seconds rest, 10 rounds

~1 mile walk

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff. Focusing more on conditioning right now. Doing a cut for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2022)

Today - 

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 115 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +30 lb

weighted push up -
3x5 +35 lb

landmine unilateral row - 
3x5 each bar +65 lb

circuit:
X bench jumps
5 bodyweight inverted row (feet on bench)
5 plyo push up
carry x2 25 lb plates around bird feeder then up driveway
2 rounds with 10 bench jumps
2 rounds with 15 bench jumps
2 rounds with 20 bench jumps
60 seconds rest between round

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
knee mobility
t-spine mobility


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2022)

Today - 

conventional deadlift - (chalk, DOH, no belt, no straps)
5x3 w/ 275 lb (felt very easy)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
3x3 w/ 255 lb 

unilateral barbell RDL - 
3x5 each w/ 95 lb

hill sprints - 
start just below phone pole with yellow cover, activity recovery walk back down as soon as reaching top flat

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

bench press (PL style) - 
3x5 w/ 185 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +40 lb

unilateral DB OHP - 
3x5 each w/ 50 lb

unilateral DB row - (no straps)
3x5 each w/ 115 lb

circuit:
10 KB swings w/ 65 lb
Unilateral KB carry w/ 92 lb (down hill, around birdhouse, up hill)
10 KB swings w/ 65 lb
60 seconds rest between rounds
4 rounds (alternating sides with KB carry each round)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility
knee mobility

Good stuff. Only lift I'm seriously trying to get stronger in is the weighted chin up. Just enjoying lighter lifting, shorter workouts, more variety and improved fitness from circuits, complexes, and hiking.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2022)

Today -

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt)
3x5 w/ 235 lb (narrow grip, more depth, keeping wrists straighter and elbows more vertical)

RDL - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 275 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each w/ 75 lb

barbell complex -
3 power clean
3 front squat
3 push press
60 second RI
10 rounds
105 lb used (felt much easier than last week at 95 lb)

walked a mile, lots of hills

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 120 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +35 lb

weighted push up - 
3x5 +40

unilateral landmine row - 
3x5 each w/ bar +70 lb

circuit:
X bench jump
6 BW inverted row feet on bench
6 BW push-up
finger tip bilateral plate carry with x2 35 lb (end of driveway and back)
6 rounds
bench jump each round = 12, 12, 17, 17, 22, 22
rest interval = 60 seconds


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

conventional deadlift - (DOH, no belt)
5x3 w/ 285 lb (all reps moved quickly, but felt more confident as sets went on. focus on arching back and packing shoulders down and back, cementing both positions with a big breath in before the arch and shoulder positions)

back squat - (belt, L knee sleeves)
3x3 w/ 265 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ 105 lb

hill sprints - 
same as last time, 6 rounds (did 5 rounds last time, forgot to note that)
felt in better cardio condition this time, but was having some inner quad discomfort/pulling that came in quickly. nothing to slow me down too much, but noticeable. I'm still not going 100% on these, need to condition the hip flexors and quads more)

walked half a mile.


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x5 w/ 195 lb 

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +45 lb

unilateral DB OHP - 
3x5 each w/ 55 lb

unilateral DB row - (no straps)
3x5 each w/ 120 lb

circuit:
12 KB swings with 65 lb KB
unilateral KB carry with 92 lb KB (alternate sides each round) (start at southern tree next to forked bird feeder, walk to most north post on front porch, then back to the start)
12 KB swings with 65 lb KB
4 rounds
60 second rest interval

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (L knee sleeves, no belt, continue focusing on vertical elbows)
3x5 w/ 245 lb 

RDL - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 285 lb 

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each w/ 85 lb

barbell complex - 
3 power clean
3 front squat
3 push press
115 lb
60 second rest interval
10 rounds

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 125 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +40 lb

weighted push up - 
3x5 +45 lb

unilateral landmine row - 
3x5 each bar +75 lb

circuit:
X bench jump
7 BW inverted row
7 BW push up
x2 35 lb finger tip plate carry end of driveway and back
6 rounds 
60 second RI
bench jump reps = 13, 13, 18, 18, 23, 23

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2022)

Today - 

deadlift - (chalk, DOH, no belt)
5x3 w/ 295 lb (all weight was easy, but started feeling nervous about lower back, despite no symptoms. Confidence built through sets. next week, work up in 10 lb increments, working up to 305. *continue to pack shoulders down and arch back, wedging hips forward)*

back squat - (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
3x3 w/ 275 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each w/ 115 lb

3 power cleans w/ 155 lb
60 seconds RI
10 rounds

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2022)

Yesterday - 

bench press - 
3x5 w/ 205 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +50 lb

unilateral DB OHP - 
3x5 each with 60 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each w/ 125 lb (no straps)

circuit:
14 KB swings with 65 lb
single arm KB carry (same distance as last time) with 92 lb 
14 KB swings with 65 lb
4 rounds, alternating sides with KB carry
60 second RI

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobililty


----------



## Push50 (Jul 9, 2022)

@fufu
You’ve been running this log for a number of years. How do you feel? Do you think it has helped to keep you accountable? What changes have you seen over the years?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2022)

Push50 said:


> @fufu
> You’ve been running this log for a number of years. How do you feel? Do you think it has helped to keep you accountable? What changes have you seen over the years?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Push50 For me it's less for accountability and more for understanding my lifting progressions week-to-week and month-to-month. It helps me understand what I've done, what's worked, and what doesn't work for me. So it's mostly a tool for helping me program as best as I can for myself, and then the very practical aspect of understanding my own training intensity, volume, and frequency so I'm hitting my own personal sweet spot in terms of training + recovery. Useful for keeping track of PRs too, where I need to improve strength. Journaling is always helpful for me for these reasons, but it was more important when I was doing specific power lifting training.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2022)

Yesterday - 

OHP -
3x5 w/ 130 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +45 lb

weighted push up - 
3x5 +50

unilateral landmine row - 
3x5 each bar +80

circuit:
15 bench jump
8 inverted row BW feet on bench
8 push up BW
4 rounds
60 second rest

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2022)

Today -

warm up

deadlift -
3x3 w/ 305 lb (DOH, chalk, no belt) (easy as usual, no pain or any symptoms, but still hyperaware of my low back)

back squat - (belt, L knee sleeves)
3x3 w/ 285 lb

unilateral RDL -
3x5 w/ 125 lb

power clean -
10x3 w/ 165 lb
60 second rest interval

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x5 w/ 215 lb 

weighted chin up -
3x3+ 55 lb

unilateral DB OHP - 
2x5 w/ 65 lb
1x3 w/ 65 lb (the adjustable DB I have is long and skinny, and the physics of it, for whatever reason, make it harder to lift. I just couldn't quite get in the groove to exert my strength on the left side due to joint instability (lifelong issude), and I just matched the same reps on the right side)

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each w/ 130 lb (no straps)

circuit - 
10 KB swings w/ 65 lb
unilateral KB carry with 92 lb (back and forth twice in garage, alternating sides each round)
10 KB swings w/ 65 lb
6 rounds
60 second RI

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2022)

I forgot to log my workout from 7/7

back squat - (L knee sleeves, belt)
3x5 w/ 255 lb

RDL - (straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 295

front rack Bulgarian squat -
3x5 each w/ 95 lb

barbell complex -
4 power clean
4 front squat
4 push press
95 lb
60 second rest interval
10 rounds

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)
3x5 w/ 265 lb (no knee pain or discomfort at all, and these felt strong and snappy)

RDL - (straps, no belt)
2x5 w/ 305 lb (cut off a set because I needed to break down my power rack and move all my weights into storage after my workout, so didn't want to fatigue my back too much)

Bulgarian squat - (L knee sleeves)
3x5 each w/ 105 lb

power clean + push press - 
1x10 w/ 135 lb (did 10 reps in 1 minute)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff. Last workout in this garage gym.


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2022)

Finished cut as of this morning.

Final waist measurement (top line of tape on inferior border of navel) = 32.8"
Body weight = 189 lb

going to be more or less maintaining for a while.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 135 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +50 lb

weighted push up - 
3x5 +55 lb

barbell row - (no belt, no straps)
3x5 w/ 165 lb

circuit:
50 jump rope
10 BW push ups
10 barbell rows w/ 95 lb
6 rounds
60 second RI

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (chalk, DOH, no belt)
3x3 w/ 315 lb

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
3x5 w/ 275 lb (knees felt great, didn't even think about them once)

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each w/ 135 lb

power clean - 60 second rest interval
10x3 w/ 175 lb 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

bench press - 
3x5 w/ 225 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +60 lb

push press - 
1x5 w/ 165
2x3 w/ 165 (do 3x3 next week, progress by 5 lb)

barbell row - 
3x5 w/ 175 lb

jump rope - 
50, 60, 70, 80, 90, 100
1 minute rest between rounds

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2022)

7/24/2022

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, feeling increasingly looser, L knee sleeves, still doing the mid/high bar)
3x3 w/ 295 lb 

RDL -
3x5 w/ 315 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 w/ 115 lb


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP -
3x5 w/ 140 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +55

weighted push up - 
3x5 +55 lb

barbell row - 
3x5 w/ 180 (DOH, no straps)

circuit:
50 jump rope
10 barbell row with 95 lb
10 push ups BW
7 rounds
60 second rest interval

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

deadlift - (DOH, chalk, no belt)
3x3 w/ 325 lb (felt easier than last week)

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
3x5 w/ 285 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each w/ 145 lb

power cleans - 
3x3 with 185 lb (was going to do 10 sets, but was depleted of energy. linear progression of today's workout had to stop at some point, and I was lighthead and more fatigued than usual because I had much longer than usual without food before this workout. Also been doing a lot of tough hiking in the past week, which I think is playing a role). It wasn't cardio fatigue, it was an overall blood pressure and systematic fatigue going on.)
60 second RI 

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

push press - 
3x3 w/ 170 lb (tough, but made it happen. do no more than 1 more week of these, progress by 5 lb)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +65 lb

weighted push up - 
3x8 +50 lb

barbell row - 
3x5 w/ 185 (no straps)

jump rope - 
60, 70, 80, 90, 100, 110
60 second RI

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2022)

Yesterday - 

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
2x3 w/ 305 lb (realized I haven't had any knee discomfort in the last 3+ weeks, feels great to just focus on the squat movement and not be distracted by knee discomfort).

RDL - (straps, no belt)
2x5 w/ 325 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each w/ 125 lb (volume PR, last time I only did 1x5 with same weight)

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

Did bouldering afterward.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

did deadlift warm ups to 315 lb. Wasn't there mentally, so stopped.

unilateral barbell RDL - (no straps, no belt)
3x5 w/ 175 lb *PR *(I usually do these after deadlifts and squats, and it felt good to do them unfatigued)

back squat - 
1x2 with 255, 275, 295, 315 lb

bouldered for a couple hours afterward


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2022)

Yesterday - 

OHP - 
1x3 135 lb
1x2 145, 155, 160, 165 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +70 lb

weighted push up - 
1x5 +70 lb
1x7 +80 lb *PR*

barbell row - (straps)
1x3 w/ 45, 135, 165, 185, 205, 225 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility

bouldered for a couple hours


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2022)

Today - 

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
warm up
1x5 w/ 135 lb
1x5 w/ 145 lb *PR*

just a quick one to get the PR. 1 more session this weekend before I take a week off.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

weighted chin up - 
1x3 BW, +25
1x2 +50 lb
1x1 +70, 85 lb
1x2 +105 lb *PR *(this was a new 1RM PR attempt, after since the first rep went so well, I decided to go for another, and got it solid, full range of motion finish. very, very happy with this PR. training for the weighted chin up has been very easy relative to other lifts) (been almost 4 years since I attempted a new 1RM chin up) 

push press - 
3x2 w/ 175 lb (realizing how important leg drive is)

BW = 189 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2022)

Yesterday - 

First day back after taking a week off.

deadlift - (DOH, no belt)
5x4 w/ 275 lb

back squat - (L knee sleeves belt 5th notch)
3x3 w/ 265 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x6 each w/ 105 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2022)

Today -

warm up

OHP - 
3x6 w/ 115 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +35 lb

weighted push up - 
3x6 +40 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 w/ 100 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2022)

^for got add I did this at the end:

circuit:
jump rope, 50 reps
barbell row w/ 95 lb, 5 reps
BW push up, 5 reps
60 second RI
5 rounds


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
3x6 w/ 225 lb

RDL - 
3x6 w/ 275 lb 

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 w/ 75 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2022)

Today -

warm up

push press - 
3x5 w/ 155 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +45 lb

weighted push up - 
3x4 +50

barbell row - (no straps)
3x6 w/ 165 lb

t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility
hip mobility


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2022)

8/27/2022

deadlift - 
5x4 w/ 285 lb (belt, no straps, chalk, DOH)

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 275 lb (L knee sleeves, belt)

unilateral RDL - 
3x6 each w/ 115 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2022)

Today - 

OHP -
3x6 w/ 120 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +40 lb

weighted push up - 
3x6 +50 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each w/ 105 lb

circuit:
60 jump rope
6 barbell row w/ 95 lb
6 BW push up


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x6 w/ 235 lb

RDL - 
3x6 w/ 285 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each w/ 85 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

push press - 
3x5 w/ 160 lb (*if I progress by 5 and maintain 3x5, I really need to focus and psyche up before sets, while resting enough in between. Getting tension in quads in the dip and extension is super important)*

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +50 lb

weighted push up - 
3x4 +55 lb

barbell row - 
3x6 w/ 175 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

trap bar deadlift (turned upside down for conventional ROM)
5x3 w/ 275 lb (feel much more confident with this positioning for my back)

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 285 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x6 w/ 125 lb

hip mobility
shoulder mobility
t-spine mobility

lots of walking and biking after


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2022)

Today -

warm up

overhead press - 
3x6 w/ 125 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +45

weighted push up - 
3x6 +55

unilateral DB row -
3x5 each w/ 110 lb

circuit:
70 jump rope
7 barbell row w/ 95 lb
7 BW push up


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2022)

Today -

back squat -
3x6 w/ 245 lb (belt, knee sleeves)

RDL -
3x6 w/ 295 lb

front rack Bulgarian Squat -
3x5 w/ 95 lb

box jump - (gopher box, lowest height, which was ~5 inches above lateral knee joint tibial ridge)
10 jumps
60 seconds rest
5 rounds

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

push press - 
3x4 w/ 165 lb (maintain 3x4 next week)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +55 lb

weighted push up - 
3x4 +60 lb

barbell row - 
3x6 w/ 185 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2022)

9/13/2022

trap bar deadlift - 
5x3 w/ 285 lb (increased ROM, upside down bar)

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 295 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x6 each w/ 135 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2022)

Today - 

OHP - 
3x6 w/ 130 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +50 lb

weighted push up - 
3x6 +60 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each w/ 115 lb (no straps)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2022)

^Forgot to add to post yesterday, finished with:

80 jump rope
8 barbell row with 95 lb
8 push up BW
5 rounds
60 second RI


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

push press - 
3x4 w/ 170 lb (psyching up big was key. was power cleaning instead of hang power cleaning. lower leg dip and focus on big leg drive is a key factor)

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +60 lb

weighted push up - 
3x4 +65 lb

barbell row -
3x6 w/ 195 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2022)

*^Forgot to log session from 9/17*

back squat -
3x6 w/ 255 lb

RDL - 
3x6 w/ 305 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 w/ 105 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2022)

Yesterday -

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 305 lb (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)

trap bar deadlift - (flipped upside down for increased ROM)
5x3 w/ 295 lb (no belt)

unilateral RDL - 
3x6 each side w/ 145 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2022)

Today - 

OHP - 
3x6 w/ 135 lb (*need to get psyched up moving forward. today didn't get psyched at all really)*

weighted chin up - 
3x5 +55 lb

weighted push up - 
3x6 +65 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x5 each w/ 120 lb (no straps)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat -
3x6 w/ 265 lb (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)

RDL - (only straps, as always)
3x6 w/ 315 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - (L knee sleeves)
3x5 each w/ 115 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

push press - 
3x3 w/ 175 lb 

weighted chin up - 
3x3 +65 lb

weighted push up - 
3x4 +75 lb

barbell row -
3x6 +205 lb (no straps)

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2022)

Today - 

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 315 lb (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)

RDL -
2x3 w/ 335 lb (straps, no belt, as usual)

unilateral RDL - 
2x6 each w/ 155 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2022)

Today -

warm up

OHP - 
3x6 w/ 120 lb 

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +40 lb

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 75 lb

unilateral low cable row - 
3x8 each #100

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2022)

^The above workout is the first one back after a week off.

Yesterday - 

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 275 lb (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)

trap bar deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 275 lb (no belt)

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each w/ 115 lb


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 w/ 135 lb

barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 165 lb

weighted push up - 
3x10 +35 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2022)

Today -

warm up

back squat - 
3x6 w/ 235 lb (L knee sleeves, belt 5th notch)

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 285 lb (straps, no belt, as usual)

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each with 95 lb

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2022)

Today -

OHP - 
3x6 w/ 125 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +45 lb (neutral grip)

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 80 lb

low cable unilateral row - 
3x8 #110

hip mobility
t-spine mobility
shoulder mobility


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 285 lb

trap bar deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 285 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each w/ 125 lb


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2022)

10/20/2022

OHP -
5x3 w/ 140 lb

barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 175 lb

weighted push up -
3x10 +40 lb

all the mobility


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2022)

10/22/2022

back squat - 
3x6 w/ 245 lb

RDL -
3x5 w/ 295 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 w/ 105 lb


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2022)

Today -

OHP -
3x6 w/ 130 lb

weighted chin up -
3x4 +50 lb

DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 85 lb

unilateral DB row -
3x10 each side with 95 lb

did this after rock climbing for 1.5 hours, but made it happen.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 295 lb

deadlift - (no belt, did MG because I climbed for 1.5 hours beforehand and forearms were toast)
3x5 w/ 295 

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each side w/ 135 lb


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x3 w/ 145 lb

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 90 lb

barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 185 lb


----------



## fufu (Oct 30, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x6 w/ 255 lb

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 305 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each w/ 115 lb


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2022)

Today - 

OHP - 
3x6 w/ 135 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +55 lb

DB bench press - 
3x6 w/ x2 90 lb

low cable unilateral row - 
3x8 each #140

did this after climbing for 1.5 hours, so it was a tough workout.


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2022)

Yesterday - 

back squat -
3x3 w/ 305 lb

conventional deadlift - DOH grip
3x5 w/ 305 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each w/ 145


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2022)

Yesterday - 

warm up

OHP -
3x3 w/ 155 lb (jumped an extra 5 lb from last workout because limited weights)

flat DB bench press - 
3x7 w/ x2 90 lb

barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 195 lb (felt super light and snappy)

all the mobility

bouldered for 2 hours afterward


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2022)

11/10/202

back squat -
3x6 w/ 265 lb

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 315 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each w/ 135 lb


----------



## fufu (Nov 13, 2022)

Yesterday - 

OHP - 
3x6 w/ 140 lb

weighted chin up - 
3x4 +60 lb

flat DB bench press -
2x8 w/ x2 90

low cable unilateral row -
3x8 each #140


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 315 lb (L knee sleeves and belt 5th notch)

conventional deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 315 lb (DOH, chalk, no belt) (these felt a lot easier than expected, very fast off the ground, a lot more in the tank, grip was no issue)

unilateral RDL - (no straps)
3x5 each w/ 155 lb


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x6 w/ 275 lb

RDL - (straps, no belt, as usual)
2x5 w/ 325 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
1x5 each w/ 155 lb (wow, never strained so much on these) *PR*

taking a week off


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2022)

workout from 11/17 I forgot to log

muscles too burnt out to do OHP, climbed a lot before hand

flat DB bench press - 
3x12 w/ x2 65 (heaviest weight they had)

barbell row - 
5x6 w/ 205 lb


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2022)

First day back after a 10 day break.

flat DB bench press - 
3x6 w/ x2 75 lb

DB row - 
3x6 each w/ 100 lb

bilateral DB OHP - 
3x6 w/ x2 40 lb

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #100

fat bar static holds - 
5x10 seconds each with fat bar + 20 lb (~60 second rest between same side)


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - (belt 5th notch, L knee sleeves)
3x3 w/ 275 lb

conventional deadlift - (DOH, no belt)
3x5 w/ 275 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each w/ 125 lb


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2022)

Today - 

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 115 lb

WCU - 
3x5 +25 lb

WPU - 
3x8 +25 lb

barbell row -
3x5 w/ 185 lb

thumbless single arm hang - 
5x10 seconds each side, 60 seconds rest between same side


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2022)

Today - 

back squat - (belt, L knee sleeves)
3x6 w/ 235 lb

RDL - (straps, no belt, as always)
3x5 w/ 285 lb 

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 w/ 95 lb

dead hang thumbless grip - 
4x30 seconds, 60 second RI


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2022)

Today - 

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 w/ x2 80 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each 110 lb (DBs over 100 have 10 lb jumps)

DB bilateral OHP - 
3x6 x2 45 lb

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #110


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x3 285 lb

deadlift - 
3x5 285 lb

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each 135


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 120 lb

WCU - 
3x5 +30

WPU - 
3x8 +35

barbell row - 
3x5 w/ 195 lb (no straps yet)


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2022)

Yesterday - 

back squat -
3x6 w/ 245 lb

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 295 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 each w/ 105 lb


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2022)

12/21/2022

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 x2 85

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each 120 

OHP - 
3x6 x2 50 lb

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #120


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 295 lb (not sure if it's because of recovery from being sick, taking the extra rest time while sick, or calorie deficit (probably all 3), but today felt way heavier than anticipated)

deadlift - 
3x5 w/ 295 lb 

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each 145


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2022)

Today - 

OHP - 
3x5 125 lb

WCU - 
3x5 +35

WPU 
3x5 +45

barbell row - 
3x5 205


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x6 w/ 255 lb

RDL - 
3x5 305 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat - 
3x5 115


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2022)

Today - 

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 x2 90 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x7 each 120 (straps as finger injury heals)

standing DB OHP bilateral - 
3x6 each x2 55 lb

high cable facepull - 
3x12 #130

weighted crimp on left hand - 

4 fingers, 5x10 seconds 15 lb plus belt and chain
3 fingers (no index), 3x10 seconds 10 lb
2 fingers (middle and ring), 3x10 seconds 5 lb
^did all these in between sets


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2022)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x3 w/ 305 lb (tough. didn't get psyched up.)

gym closed early, wasn't able to finish, might do rest of this session tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2023)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 130 lb

WCU - 
3x5 +40 lb

WPU - 
3x8 +50 lb

barbell row - 
3x5 215 lb

did weighted crimps for left hand rehab, worked from 10 lb to 25 lb in 2.5 lb increments (between sets). Worked up to 5x10 seconds with 25 lb, no tape, no pain


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2023)

Today - 

warm up

back squat - 
3x6 w/ 265

RDL - 
3x5 w/ 315 lb

front rack Bulgarian squat -
3x5 each 125 lb

weighted crimp
10 lb to 25 lb 4x10 seconds, moving up in 2.5 lb increments, doing 2x10 seconds each increment until I hit the 4x10 w/ 25 lb


----------



## fufu (Friday at 11:19 AM)

Today - 

warm up

flat DB bench press - 
3x5 x2 95 lb

unilateral DB row - 
3x6 each 125

DB bilateral standing OHP - 
3x5 w/ x2 60 

facepull - 
3x12 #140

weighted crimp holds - 
10 second holds, starting with 10 lb and working up to 25 lb in 2.5 increments, 2 sets per weight, did 2x10 seconds w/ 25 lb, then 1x20 seconds with 25 lb


----------



## fufu (Monday at 11:11 AM)

Today - 

back squat - 
3x6 w/ 275 lb

deadlift - 
1x3 w/ 275, 285, 295, 305, 315

unilateral RDL - 
3x5 each w/ 155 

weighted crimp - 
10 second sets, 10 to 27.5 lb in 2.5 lb increments. 5x10 seconds at 27.5 lb, no pain, no tape.


----------



## fufu (Yesterday at 10:50 AM)

Today - 

warm up

OHP - 
3x5 w/ 135 lb

WCU - 
3x5 +45 lb

WPU - 
3x8 +55 *switch to 3x6 next week*

barbell row -
3x5 w/ 225 lb

weighted crimp holds - 
10 seconds holds. 10 to 30 lbs in 2.5 lb increments, 1 set each until reaching 30 lb, where I did 5x10 seconds with 30 lb, no pain no tape


----------

